# MHM Hangout



## faithVA (Nov 10, 2014)

Welcome to the MHM Hangout. This is not a challenge but I do ask that you join the thread by sharing the details listed below. 

This hangout is for those who are actively using the MHM method as described by Pinkecube, or using one of the alternate methods of Aketafitgirl or DanaB. This hangout is for those who at least for right now consider MHM their regimen of choice. Those doing the bald spot regimen are also welcome.

I ask that you join the hangout only *AFTER* you have tried the method and decided it is something you want to pursue. 

If you are new to the method or have questions about the regimen, please check out Pinkecube’s blog. She fully describes the regimen at The Max Hydration Method Detailed Regimen

Recommended Product List

If you have read the regimen, then here are few points that may help.

Doing the regimen for 7 days straight is ideal, but not required.
Doing the Cherry Lola/Carmel treatment is optional to get started. It can be done later.
Baking soda is recommended for low porosity. Normal and High Porosity ladies, try acv or whatever you feel is a gentle clarifier for your hair.
You can style your hair anyway you like. WNGs are not required.


For those that join, we don’t need to defend our choices in this thread. Feel free to answer legitimate questions, but please try to refrain from defending against or battling against those that are just passing through. HoneyBee is great with handling varying opinions. Please follow her lead if you can. If not feel free to ignore the poster and move on.

*Join/Start by Posting*
1.	Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube MHM?, DubaiDees Modifed MHM?,  AketaFitgirls Original?, DanaB? Other? Please describe..
2.	When did you start the regimen?
3.	How often do you do the method?
4.	Benefits seen so far
5.	Anything else you would like to share.
6.	Starting Photo
7.     Current Picture if you have one.
8.	List your steps and products. New comers may find this helpful when looking at products and modifications. 

Please Include


(M) if you have modified a step 
	(UA) if you are using an unapproved product
	(US) if you are unsure


Example
1.	Clarify: Castille Soap (UA) + Curl Ecstasy Conditioner + water
2.	Condition: Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm (US)
3.	Mud: Rhassoul + water + honey + olive oil 
4.	Leave-In: diluted kknt
5.	Seal: As I Am Curling Cream (UA)


*Helpful MHM Blogs*
Ms. Dee Kay
Max Hydration Method
DubaiDee4c


*Clay Distributors*
Butters n Bars - I have personally used and recommend.

Monterey Bay Spice

Bulk Apothecary - I have heard this clay is thin, so beware.


*PH STRIPS*
I recommend ph strips especially if you are considering using baking soda. But they are helpful anytime you are mixing or diluting product. I have found the following strips to work well.

PH Strips

*Other Cowashing Regimens*
If you are interested in cowashing, curly girl or tightly curly, please check out these threads.
Fall/Winter Wash n go

2014 Challenge - Cowash, Cocleanse, Mudwash...

Wash N Go Thread

Anthony Dickey Method


----------



## faithVA (Nov 10, 2014)

Hold Page 1:


----------



## faithVA (Nov 10, 2014)

Hold Page 2:


----------



## faithVA (Nov 10, 2014)

1.	Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube's

2.	When did you start the regimen? June 2014

3.	How often do you do the method? 
Once a week or every 4 days. It varies​
4.	Benefits seen so far

Hair stays moisturized longer
Twist are less frizzy
Fewer SSKs
Can wash my hair loose
Can finger detangle in the shower
Starting to retain length
5.	Anything else you would like to share.

6.	Starting Photo: (Wash 1)






7.      Current Picture if you have one. 



8.	List your steps and products. 

1.	Clarify: Castille Soap (UA) + Curl Ecstasy Conditioner + water
2.	Condition: Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm (US)
3.	Mud: Rhassoul + water + honey + olive oil 
4.	Leave-In: diluted kknt
5.	Seal: As I Am Curling Cream (UA)


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 10, 2014)

Hold my spot


----------



## crimsonpeach (Nov 10, 2014)

Yay for this thread!  Glad to have a space for those currently using this method.  

I started the method the week of August 18th so I'm almost 3 months in.  I started with 4 straight days of Pinkecube's regimen.  I then began doing the complete method twice a week.  I experimented with modified versions and have settled for this: Full method once per week and steps 1, 2, 4 and 5 midweek.  I'll alternate between ACV and baking soda rinses.  I will use the original Cherry Lola as needed.  

Benefits:  Shorter and easier detangling sessions.  Less split ends and single strand knots.  Hair that stays moisturizer longer.  Easier to accomplish styles. 

1.    Clarify: Trader Joe's Tree Tea Tingle Conditioner  + Water + 2 tablespoons baking soda OR 1:1  dilution of water + ACV 
2.    Condition: TJ TTT + water 
3.    Mud: Bentonite + Water    
4.    Leave-In: diluted TJ TTT 
5.    Seal: Kinky Curly Curling Custard or Hello Curły or CC's Naturals flaxseed gel

I don't have any pre-method pics of my no product hair. A typical twistout is currently my avatar pic. I am primarily 4b with 4a in spots. I always kept my hair stretched.  I wore twists and twistouts.  

I now wear a mix of wash and go's and twistouts.  

Below is a pic of my early wash and go. I'll post updated pics later.  Different strands of my hair are reaching max hydration at different times so I have a mix of defined and undefined hair.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Nov 10, 2014)

*great thread.*

I started the MHM on Halloween night - 11days ago.  I have done the regimen 6x and will do the 7th tonight or tomorrow.  Should have taken a starting pic. but I didn't.

I am using Pinkecube's method but will look at the others.

My observations so far - which are ALL pro's:
*I see my hair clumping - which in turn creates a curl pattern (which I am not necessarily looking for since I'm a wigger ... I am simply looking to get hydration)
*My hair stays moisturized longer than before
*My hair "feels" stronger, softer and just looks healthier.  I wear wigs in the winter and this morning had to take twist out because they are "plumper" and are too bulky under wigs.  Re-did celie braids that I had to pin down under wig cap to reduce bulk.
*I am able to detangle after clay and smooth during styling with my fingers...only.
*No shedding (or breaking) hardly any (which could be from using fingers MORE than comb)

Cons:
*TIME consuming
*MESSY (I am literally cleaning my bathroom after EVERY.SINGLE.TREATMENT)

I am using recommended steps and approved products for all phases .... 
the only change I make is using oil (which I think is an option) instead of a gel I use grapeseed oil.

I've already resigned myself to the fact that it will probably take me months to reach max hydration and I'm ok with that.  After all, I've been doing my hair since 10 years old....permed from 16 to 45.... and even after going natural didn't always have good  hair care practices.  I have a lot to fix but MHM has me off to a great start.  

Unless I notice damage from this method, I'm in for the long haul ....


----------



## faithVA (Nov 10, 2014)

[USER=22604 said:
			
		

> SunnyDelight[/USER];20760403]*great thread.*
> 
> Cons:
> *TIME consuming
> *MESSY (I am literally cleaning my bathroom after EVERY.SINGLE.TREATMENT)



Welcome. After you finish your 7th, hopefully it won't be as time consuming. And since you wig it, you could baggy and extend your time between washes.

I am assuming it is the clay that is messy? What clay are you using? If you are using bentonite or rhassoul, maybe you need to make it less watery. It shouldn't be that messy. If you are using pink or red,  Maybe you want to switch  I can't detail with those. They are very messy.



			
				[USER=389053 said:
			
		

> crimsonpeach[/USER];20760291]Yay for this thread!  Glad to have a space for those currently using this method.


Glad to have you.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Nov 10, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I am assuming it is the clay that is messy? What clay are you using? If you are using bentonite or rhassoul, maybe you need to make it less watery. It shouldn't be that messy. If you are using pink or red,  Maybe you want to switch  I can't detail with those. They are very messy.
> 
> Yeah....you are right - - its the clay step (mostly).  I am using bentonite clay and gotta work on the consistency of it.  I didnb't want it too watery and I tried a squirt bottle but the clay kept getting clogging in the tip so now I use it straight from a reusable bowl (which is not thick enough to scoop up).
> 
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Nov 10, 2014)

[USER=22604 said:
			
		

> SunnyDelight[/USER];20760487]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tashboog (Nov 10, 2014)

1.	Which regimen are you doing? *Pinkecube. I started the original MHM regimen in May '14. I did the modified cherry lola treatment followed by 7 days straight of the MHM. Let me just say that wasn't easy . I used only MHM approved products and my hydration is moving very slow. I'm currently doing the MHM bald spot regimen cuz I'm trying to regrow some balding areas and its easier to me for during the winter season.*
2.	When did you start the regimen? *May '14*
3.	How often do you do the method? *Original MHM was every 3 days. Bald              
        spot regimen is every 2-3 weeks.*
4.	Benefits seen so far: 
*Less shedding
        I wash with loose hair instead of washing in sections
        Less single strand knots
        Hair doesn't dry out in 2 hours like it use to do
        It seems to accept products better
        I can now see curls when I apply conditioner before I couldn't
        Retaining some length.*
5.	Anything else you would like to share.
*I was one of the original posters from the BHM MHM thread. So I may  
        may be able to help faithVA during this hangout thread.*
6.	Starting Photo (soon)
7.     Current Picture if you have one. (not really only clay pics but will post 
        clay pic)
8.	List your steps and products. New comers may find this helpful when looking at products and modifications.

*MHM regimen:
        1. Modified cherry lola treatment every 4 weeks
        2. Baking soda/ conditioner once a month
        3. ACV to clarify the rest of the month
        4. Conditioners: Trader Joe's tea tree tingle, Jessicurl deep treatment,  
            Kinky curly knot today (Jessicurl is the only one I don't dilute with 
            water)
        5. Rhassoul clay, pink clay, or bentonite clay (I alternate between the 
            3 clays) mixed with raw honey, and argan oil
        6. Diluted kinky curly knot today
        7. Kinky curly curling custard*
*Note: I will be trying the Camille Rose moisture milk and the Camille Rose curlmaker (UA) once I restart this regimen.
*
* Bald Spot regimen:
        1. ACV rinse to clarify mixed with cayenne pepper (1/2 tsp)
        2. Rhassoul clay mixed with raw honey, argan oil, cayenne pepper
           peppermint eo, tea tree eo, and eucalyptus eo.
        3. Trader Joe's tea tree tingle conditioner diluted with warm water
        4. Braid hair, wear plastic bag 24-7, wear wigs for my PS.
        5. Do a mild protein treatment every four weeks with B.A.S.K Vanilla 
           Whiskey repairative hair soak
        6. I do this regimen every 2 to 3 weeks 
        7. I also do the inversion method once a month*


----------



## faithVA (Nov 10, 2014)

^^Thanks tashboog. That was helpful. I'm going to remember your offer to help


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 10, 2014)

faithVA do you have a picture of your wash and go?  Did your curls separate and clump?


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 10, 2014)

Yay! I'm glad you decided to do this faithVA, thank you


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 10, 2014)

1. Which regimen are you doing? 
PinkeCube's.  

2. When did you start the regimen?
September 2014.

3. How often do you do the method?
I completed the 7 day kickstart over a two week period. Since then I've done a cycle anywhere between once and three times a week, while also doing GHE- I've slightly altered the bald spot regimen time frame. Not even seeing my hair for 3 months straight (as done by PinkeCube, G) seems just too long to go without even playing with my hair at all. 

4. Benefits so far.
My hair seems more moisturised and retains that moisture for longer. Fewer ssk. I can wash my hair loose in the shower. As my hair is mostly wet all the time, it is super easy to detangle with this method. I haven't needed to use a comb since I began this method and my hair has been the least tangled it's ever been in its natural state. Before I started I read the whole thread on BHM forum, had a mini panic attack when I read some people complaining that their clumps were matting. So I did use a comb once to really detangle my hair when I thought that my newly formed clumps were going to turn to little dreads! However, that was not the case and I've decided that for me, unless parting with my rattail, combs really aren't necessary and my finger detangling will do just fine.

5. That should've been number 5


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 10, 2014)

6. Starting photo.
If it worked (i dont know why its splitting my post!) its a pic early on using the regimen. I don't think I have any pics of my hair dry and unstretched.

7. Current picture. 
I may have to upload this later as it keeps telling me an error has occurred.

8. Steps.
1. I clarify with either 1 part ACV and 1 part water with a touch of cayenne pepper, or baking soda and diluted KCKT.
2. Cowash with KCKT. 
3. Bentonite clay + ACV + water + EVOO + raw honey + cayenne pepper.
4. Diluted KCKT as leave in.
5. Baggy for GHE or seal with KCCC

Sorry but I couldn't stop it from splitting my post #newbieproblems.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 10, 2014)

I've also done 2 modified cherry lola treatments 4 weeks apart. I didn't start with it as I was too impatient to wait for my ingredients to arrive.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 10, 2014)

[USER=10150 said:
			
		

> virtuenow[/USER];20760845]faithVA do you have a picture of your wash and go?  Did your curls separate and clump?



I've yet to do a WNG. My hair is just starting to clump/separate. Even if it did, my hair has this weird awkward shape to it and I wouldn't wear it out the door  

I do have pics of my hair with the mud on my blog. You can see how the girls are starting to form. I only do the method 1x a week usually so I'm not expecting to even try a WNG until March.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 10, 2014)

[USER=436891 said:
			
		

> AbsyBlvd[/USER];20760887]I've also done 2 modified cherry lola treatments 4 weeks apart. I didn't start with it as I was too impatient to wait for my ingredients to arrive.



You are welcome for the thread. I finally got my mind together.

And thanks for your patience in continuing to post while the forum was giving you grief  At least you got it done


----------



## SunnyDelight (Nov 10, 2014)

oh... another plus.  My twistout/braidout .... SUPER defined... and the curls don't go poof after an hour.  That COULD NOT be achieved before.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 10, 2014)

Y'all know I'm def in!!!! I'll post my info later, cause I'm on my phone, but for now i'll post my pics.

THe last pic is the moisture level that i try to maintain. I'm not really looking for curl definition per se; but for my hair to retain moisture. But I'm luving that my hair remains curly w/o product; instead of a cloud of frizz and tangles.

ETA: The 1st two pics are before I started doing MHM


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 10, 2014)

*1. Which regimen are you doing? *Pinkecube
*2. When did you start the regimen? *10/2014-I am 3 weeks in
*3. How often do you do the method?* twice a week
*4. Benefits seen so far*
Moisture and curl definition
5. *Anything else you would like to share.*
One day out the week I combine step 2 and 3 by adding anita grant rhassoul clay bars to a dc of my choice. This has helped me with moisture and when I am crunch for time.
*6. Starting Photo-* dont have one, will take a pic this weekend; dont worry still have a ways to go untill I reach max hydration
7. Current Picture if you have one.-will post next wash day
8. List your steps and products. New comers may find this helpful when looking at products and modifications.
*step 1* tresemme naturals radiant volume with orange peel + 1.5 baking soda
*step 2 *whatever dc I have to use up jessicurl deep tx, jessicurl too shea, silk dreams-various, naturelle grow-various, I dont water down my dc's. I will water down both jessicurl dc if I do a cowash.
*step 3* mixture of mud puddle n terressentials( lemon & Lavander)
*step 4*-diluted jessicurl( too shea or deep tx). I always apply some other cream moisturizer on top like camille rose almond jai or blue roze beauty pumkin puree
*step 5*- blue roze beauty custard or flaxseed gel cream, camille rose aloe cream gel.


----------



## preciouslove0x (Nov 10, 2014)

Holding my spot. Love this thread already!


----------



## tashboog (Nov 10, 2014)

faithVA said:


> ^^Thanks tashboog. That was helpful. I'm going to remember your offer to help


faithVA girl you know I got you! I'm here to help .


----------



## tashboog (Nov 11, 2014)

*****Deleted*****


----------



## snoop (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm not using this method (yet?) but coming to lend my support.  Keep up the good work!   I'll be following your progress.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2014)

tashboog said:


> faithVA girl you know I got you! I'm here to help .



I know you do.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 11, 2014)

1. Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube, DanaB?, Aketafitgirl? *I am doing Pinkecube regimen; however I have modified a couple of things.*

2. When did you start the regimen? *I started this method in September*
3. How often do you do the method? *I do this method 1-2x's a week*
4. Benefits seen so far. *So far, I've noticed that my hair remains moisturize after it has dried, my hair styles last longer and my WnG's look better.*

My Reggie
1. Clarify: *8oz water and 1tsp of ACV*
2. Condition: *Tressume lemon grass or Herbal Essence Hello Hydration*
3. Mud: *Bentonite clay + water + honey + olive oil* 
4. Leave-In: *diluted giovanni*
5. Seal: *homemade flaxseed gel or 12oz water mixed with 2tbsp of clear eco gel (eco not approved)*

**I begin MHM usually Fri or Sat night for the overnite DC. However, for the mid-week I don't DC overnite. I DC for about 15min to an hour; depending on my laziness. I'm really looking forward to experimenting with various products. This method has REALLY helped me understand my porosity and how important it is in order to retain moisture. *

*I posted some pics up thread. But I will attach some more They might be alittle small. I don't have an "official" current pic b/c I'm in braids. The last pic was from my most recent wng.*


----------



## Ann0804 (Nov 11, 2014)

1. Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube

2. When did you start the regimen? I started in Sept/Oct?

3. How often do you do the method? I started doing the method every four days for a cycle of five. Now I only do it when my hair feels dry or needs extra care- about two times a month.

4. Benefits seen so far- Hair clumps making it easier to detangle. Now I don't need a leave in to detangle. I just detangle without product then add oil to seal.

5. Anything else you would like to share: I Mud wash before I Deep Condition (works best for me)

6. Starting Photo N/A

7. Current Picture:






8. List your steps and products. New comers may find this helpful when looking at products and modifications. 

*Clarify:* ACV 1:1 ratio or Shea Moisture's JBCO (it has ACV in it) I do the Cherry Lola Treatment every 3 weeks or as needed using Greek Yogurt, Honey, Natural Soy Sauce, Baking Soda, ACV
*Mud:* Terriessentials Left Coast Lemon (my homemade clay would not rinse out of my hair) Modified step
*Condition:* Jessicurl Too Shea or Jessicurl DC treatment  (Undiluted)
*Leave in:* KCKT, or sometimes I use nothing
*Seal:* any oil or KCCC


----------



## aharri23 (Nov 11, 2014)

I just wanna say thank you to whoever suggested to add a little ACV to my clay mix even though im low-po. It makes the mixture so much smoother and my hair drinks it right up. Thank you!!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> I just wanna say thank you to whoever suggested to add a little ACV to my clay mix even though im low-po. It makes the mixture so much smoother and my hair drinks it right up. Thank you!!



Thank you tashboog for such a helpful tip


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm doing a Cherry Lola Carmel Treatment right now. I haven't done one in months. I had a day off so I figured I would squeeze it in. I don't see it happening during the holidays.

I did the full recipe, including the egg.  I split the mix in half and put half in the freezer. I didn't put baking soda in the one I froze. The ph of the mix is 7 for anyone who is interested. I used Machery-Nagel  ph strips to test it.


----------



## tashboog (Nov 12, 2014)

So this week I'm doing the inversion method for my bald spot regimen. I'm really hoping to retain some length once I'm done with this regimen, and an added bonus would be some of my spots filling in . I also forgot to add that I'm still using Njoy oil (UA) 3 times a week to help with my troubled areas.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

tashboog said:


> So this week I'm doing the inversion method for my bald spot regimen. I'm really hoping to retain some length once I'm done with this regimen, and an added bonus would be some of my spots filling in . I also forgot to add that I'm still using Njoy oil (UA) 3 times a week to help with my troubled areas.



Thanks for the reminder about the oils. I need to start oiling my scalp with my oil blend during these dry winter months.


----------



## tashboog (Nov 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Thanks for the reminder about the oils. I need to start oiling my scalp with my oil blend during these dry winter months.


No problem faithVA . Also thanks for the Njoy oil . It may not be on the approved list but I like it and I'm going to continue to use it .


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

I have some pictures that I will post later. When I first started MHM, only the very bottom of some strands had definition. As of yesterday it looks like 50% of the strand is now defined. The top 50%, the root to middle of the strand, is smoother but not yet defined. 

I have to spend more time working the conditioner through in step 2. This is time consuming but necessary for my hair. The rhassoul clay is working out better for me. My mix is just water, rhassoul clay and a little bit of acv to smooth it out. I may try honey next time but I'm going to skip the oil. I will add some EOs for my scalp. 

Next wash I will use the pink clay to see if I can get a good consistency with that.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 12, 2014)

So... how do we feel about demi-permanent color (Sally's Ion brand, to be specific)?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

[USER=149048 said:
			
		

> Honey Bee[/USER];20767201]So... how do we feel about demi-permanent color (Sally's Ion brand, to be specific)?



I have used it. It worked fine. I do permanent color now because my hair is graying and I only do my roots. And the demi wears off after a while.

I suggest doing a keratin treatment 4 days after color. And it could slow down your progress but since you are transitioning it may not be that big a deal. You probably will notice the effects while doing the mud because the mud will try to remove all of the impurities that were part of the color mix. 

I would probably be much further along if I didn't color my hair but that ain't going to happen.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I have used it. It worked fine. I do permanent color now because my hair is graying and I only do my roots. And the demi wears off after a while.
> 
> *I suggest doing a keratin treatment 4 days after color.* And it could slow down your progress but since you are transitioning it may not be that big a deal. You probably will notice the effects while doing the mud because the mud will try to remove all of the impurities that were part of the color mix.
> 
> I would probably be much further along if I didn't color my hair but that ain't going to happen.


Why? I don't know anything about color but what I researched yesterday. 

I don't plan to do it anytime soon. Color is gonna be my bc present to myself. I always loved Chaka Khan's color and then I saw Mo Knows Hair's color and it was over.  I have cool undertones so it would look right, and my hair is naturally a level 4-5 ash brown, so I wouldn't need bleach.

And my man looked oddly interested in my research.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

[USER=149048 said:
			
		

> Honey Bee[/USER];20767289]Why? I don't know anything about color but what I researched yesterday.
> 
> I don't plan to do it anytime soon. Color is gonna be my bc present to myself. I always loved Chaka Khan's color and then I saw Mo Knows Hair's color and it was over.  I have cool undertones so it would look right, and my hair is naturally a level 4-5 ash brown, so I wouldn't need bleach.
> 
> And my man looked oddly interested in my research.



Keratin protein treatments help with anything that can have an impact on the structure of the hair strand. Demi and Permanent contain peroxide and the color itself absorbs into the strand unlike semi which just coats it. This can weaken the strand. Waiting 3 days allows the color to set. Doing keratin within a week of color, fills any holes and strengthens the hair to prevent future damage. I recommend keratin because it is the protein most similar to our natural protein.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Keratin protein treatments help with anything that can have an impact on the structure of the hair strand. Demi and Permanent contain peroxide and the color itself absorbs into the strand unlike semi which just coats it. This can weaken the strand. Waiting 3 days allows the color to set. Doing keratin within a week of color, fills any holes and strengthens the hair to prevent future damage. I recommend keratin because it is the protein most similar to our natural protein.


Because I have fine, hi po hair, I was only planning to leave it on for half the time, but thank you for telling me. I didn't know they contained peroxide, I'm not even lightening.  I have a bunch of keratin conditioners and leave-in's, is that what you mean by keratin treatment? I don't think so...


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

[USER=149048 said:
			
		

> Honey Bee[/USER];20767363]Because I have fine, hi po hair, I was only planning to leave it on for half the time, but thank you for telling me. I didn't know they contained peroxide, I'm not even lightening.  I have a bunch of keratin conditioners and leave-in's, is that what you mean by keratin treatment? I don't think so...



It probably doesn't matter how long you leave it in. It is just like a relaxer, once it touches your hair its on  

Unless you go black, all demi and permanent contain peroxide. You want to avoid any color that has ammonia. You can get ammonia free but not peroxide free.

Something like Aphogee should be a keratin protein treatment/conditioner. I use Komaza's protein treatment/conditioner. I wouldn't rely on a leave-in. I would use something that is intended to be a full protein treatment/conditioner. You will have to read your bottles to make sure.


----------



## tashboog (Nov 12, 2014)

I want to color my hair too, but I'm going to wait until I reach max hydration. This was good advice that I got from faithVA . However, reaching max hydration could take me until 2016 at the rate I'm going .


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It probably doesn't matter how long you leave it in. It is just like a relaxer, once it touches your hair its on


 Yeah, I figured that, but I'm more 'lightly texlaxing', you could say, not going bone straight. 



> Unless you go black, all demi and permanent contain peroxide. You want to avoid any color that has ammonia. You can get ammonia free but not peroxide free.


The Sally's Ion brand demi-perm is ammonia free. I only need to use volume 5 and 10 developer. I'm adding Colorful Neutral Protein Filler to the color and ensuring that my hair is in great shape beforehand. I'll be fully natural then, so I'll be MHM'ing regularly and probably interjecting  a reconstructor into the regimen weekly. How does that sound?

I'm gonna research the exact workings of peroxide on hair and see how it can be replaced/ added back. I did this with my relaxed hair (I used no lye, the key was cystine... or cysteine, I always mix them up, lol, but I found it in a product and ).

Sorry to make this a color hijack, but I suspect a lot of MHM'ers would like to know how to use color on this regimen. I'll be the guinea pig... whenever I finally bc, that is.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> Yeah, I figured that, but I'm more 'lightly texlaxing', you could say, not going bone straight.
> 
> The Sally's Ion brand demi-perm is ammonia free. I only need to use volume 5 and 10 developer. I'm adding Colorful Neutral Protein Filler to the color and ensuring that my hair is in great shape beforehand. I'll be fully natural then, so I'll be MHM'ing regularly and probably interjecting  a reconstructor into the regimen weekly. How does that sound?
> 
> ...



Please share your findings. I can always stand to learn more. I use a reconstructor once a month which seems to be enough. Once a week sounds like a lot but you will have to play around with it to be sure. My hair would be too hard with protein that often but other heads love it


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 12, 2014)

tashboog said:


> So this week I'm doing the inversion method for my bald spot regimen. I'm really hoping to retain some length once I'm done with this regimen, and an added bonus would be some of my spots filling in . I also forgot to add that I'm still using Njoy oil (UA) 3 times a week to help with my troubled areas.



Aah yes! I also wanna try the inversion method somewhat, to try and help with a bald spot. It's amazing how I find time to do MHM,  yet massaging my head and hanging off my bed for 4 minutes seems like such a struggle lol. I have started infrequently massaging my head- which I didn't really do at all before. Even with my own hands I can say it feels great. I bought some JCBO last weekend so I'm gonna use that next time. I did try hanging of my bed for 3 mins but I did feel a little dizzy (probably cause I was trying to watch TV whole doing this)


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Aah yes! I also wanna try the inversion method somewhat, to try and help with a bald spot. It's amazing how I find time to do MHM,  yet massaging my head and hanging off my bed for 4 minutes seems like such a struggle lol. I have started infrequently massaging my head- which I didn't really do at all before. Even with my own hands I can say it feels great. I bought some JCBO last weekend so I'm gonna use that next time. I did try hanging of my bed for 3 mins but I did feel a little dizzy (probably cause I was trying to watch TV whole doing this)



I'm the same. I can't seem to find the energy to massage my head either


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 12, 2014)

So I did completed my 13th cycle yesterday, after GHEing for 2 weeks. My hair was noticeably more hydrated than the last time I washed it. My hair soaking wet without product looked to be clumping further up the strands. I used bs and conditioner to clarify this time. I will keep alternating but I noticed my hair was less defined when I used the ACV rinse on my previous wash. And that vinegar smell lingered until wash day yesterday, but find they both clarify my hair well. I will try to upload pictures at some point. I'm currently having problems uploading pics.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm the same. I can't seem to find the energy to massage my head either



Glad to know it's not just me. I feel super lazy. I need to fix up


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

[USER=436891 said:
			
		

> AbsyBlvd[/USER];20767975]So I did completed my 13th cycle yesterday, after GHEing for 2 weeks. My hair was noticeably more hydrated than the last time I washed it. My hair soaking wet without product looked to be clumping further up the strands. I used bs and conditioner to clarify this time. I will keep alternating but I noticed my hair was less defined when I used the ACV rinse on my previous wash. And that vinegar smell lingered until wash day yesterday, but find they both clarify my hair well. I will try to upload pictures at some point. I'm currently having problems uploading pics.



When you do the ACV do you heat your conditioner up for the conditioning step? If not that may be while your hair was more defined when using BS. The BS would open your cuticles where the ACV wouldn't. Heating your conditioner up would help open your cuticle more so it can hydrate better. 

I find that heating the conditioner works even better than using a heating cap or dryer for the conditioner step.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm hoping by the end of December that my hair is long enough to do two flat twist down the sides. If so, I will start washing every 3 days which should help me hydrate faster. I don't think cowashing my hair more frequently than every 3 days does very much.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> When you do the ACV do you heat your conditioner up for the conditioning step? If not that may be while your hair was more defined when using BS. The BS would open your cuticles where the ACV wouldn't. Heating your conditioner up would help open your cuticle more so it can hydrate better.
> 
> I find that heating the conditioner works even better than using a heating cap or dryer for the conditioner step.



Yep. I always heat my conditioner for both steps. My hair has a problem accepting products so I wanted to make sure that I wasn't holding myself back in anyway. Especially as I don't have a steamer and rely on a bag and a shower cap☺


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you so much for this thread faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> Thank you so much for this thread faithVA



Your welcome.  I hope over time we can make this a nice support group and share some great tips.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi, I'm a newbie here. I posted in the other thread about my excitement about doing the MHM. Would love to hang out with you all.

1. I'm doing Pinkecube's regimen, want to try DanaB's eventually

2. I originally started in the summer and stopped after 5 times, can't remember why?? 
I started again about 3 wks ago.

3. I did the 7 day challenge in 8 days and have been doing it every 3 days since.

4. My hair is no longer shedding like crazy and detangling is a breeze now. Still not as moisturized as I would like, which is the reason I started this method.

5. I'm definitely loving this method. Some of the things I want to do are 1) try doing the clay step first as it seems to be drying to my hair and scalp, and 2) try rhassoul clay in hopes that it will combat the dryness I experience with bentonite, and 3) only do the full method on weekends but do steps 1, 2, 4 and 5 at least one time, preferably twice during the week. I have found my staple style, wng's. I love 'em! It seems like once I hit the 2 yr mark of being relaxer free, my hair just stopped liking stretched styles and it can't stand heat, hates it.  Oh and I'm loving my shrinkage. My hair is APL stretched but my wng looks like a cute lil curly bob. I'm seriously considering keeping my hair trimmed to this length.

6. Will upload pics from my phone later

7. same as #6

8. Clarify: bs condish mixture using TJTTT or Tresemme Radiant Volume
    Condition: Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends DC (US) 
    Mud: Bentonite + water + honey + naptural85 hair and body oil mix
    Leave-in: one of these, diluted Tresemme RV, TJTTT, or KCKT
    Seal: JBCO and either naturally50 flaxseed gel recipe (found on the MHM site) or Hello Curly (love this stuff!!)


----------



## almond eyes (Nov 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm hoping by the end of December that my hair is long enough to do two flat twist down the sides. If so, I will start washing every 3 days which should help me hydrate faster. I don't think cowashing my hair more frequently than every 3 days does very much.



In your opinion does co washing everyday just as hydrating as co washing every two to three days? Can you explain what you noticed about your hair. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

[USER=47045 said:
			
		

> almond eyes[/USER];20768547]In your opinion does co washing everyday just as hydrating as co washing every two to three days? Can you explain what you noticed about your hair.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



When I cowash every day or every other day not much seems to happen at all. It takes more time but my hair doesn't seem to improve any with repeated cowashing. And with the increased manipulation I get more breakage. Rewetting my hair right before it dries out, when the surface of my twist feel dry, seems to be the perfect time for another wash.

I did every day or every other day cowashing for 3 months in 2012. It was a lot of work. Over that three month period my hair got slightly better but not anything really noticeable. Fortunately I blogged about it so I can now look back on it to see how it worked for me. 

Perhaps if I had known I needed to clarify before I cowashed it may have worked better for me.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> hairtimes5;20768293[/USER]]Hi, I'm a newbie here. I posted in the other thread about my excitement about doing the MHM. Would love to hang out with you all.
> 
> 1. I'm doing Pinkecube's regimen, want to try DanaB's eventually
> 
> ...



Welcome to the hangout. Definitely try the rhassoul. I think you will be much happier. I can use the rhassoul with just water and it doesn't dry my hair out. Bentonite clay and my hair are not friends


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

Just a reminder to myself that Hattache.com and Wild Ginger have the mud puddle mud wash. Want to get some on Black Friday.

Anyone else buying stuff on black friday? If so what are you looking at?


----------



## almond eyes (Nov 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> When I cowash every day or every other day not much seems to happen at all. It takes more time but my hair doesn't seem to improve any with repeated cowashing. And with the increased manipulation I get more breakage. Rewetting my hair right before it dries out, when the surface of my twist feel dry, seems to be the perfect time for another wash.
> 
> I did every day or every other day cowashing for 3 months in 2012. It was a lot of work. Over that three month period my hair got slightly better but not anything really noticeable. Fortunately I blogged about it so I can now look back on it to see how it worked for me.
> 
> Perhaps if I had known I needed to clarify before I cowashed it may have worked better for me.




Thanks for your response. Why does clarifying work better for the co washes?

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> Thanks for your response. Why does clarifying work better for the co washes?
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



My hair is low porosity, probably get low.  If I cowash on Monday then I have the layer of conditioner on my hair on Tuesday. If I just cowash again on Tuesday very little water is absorbing into my hair and I am laying another layer of conditioner on top of the previous layer. A third day of cowashing is absolutely useless because no waster is making it through the conditioner into my hair. Since my hair has a hard time absorbing water it really needs to be as bare as possible to maximize that.

I see now as well that conditioning and then applying a leave in doesn't work for my hair because the conditioner has already blocked my cuticle enough so the leave in just sits there. My hair was always dry even though I conditioned twice a week.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Nov 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Just a reminder to myself that Hattache.com and Wild Ginger have the mud puddle mud wash. Want to get some on Black Friday.
> 
> Anyone else buying stuff on black friday? If so what are you looking at?



I want to stock up on more Hello Curly, that's all I can think of for now. Oh and my order of rhassoul came in today. Plan to try it out this weekend.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Nov 12, 2014)

1.	Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube's

2.	When did you start the regimen? September 2014

3.	How often do you do the method? I did the seven days in a row.  Now it is ~ every 5 to 7 days. 

4.	Benefits seen so far

Easier to detangle
Hair is soft and moisturized
Curls starting to pop without styling products
Less shrinkage
Need less styling products 
My hair loves it


5.	Anything else you would like to share. My method - very satisfied. I have low porosity hair and I believe it moving in the direction of normal.  My hair does not takes as long to dry.

6.	Starting Photo: (Will post later)

7. Current Picture if you have one. (Will post later)

8.	List your steps and products.
1.	Clarify: BS makes my scalp itch as well as castile soap - I'm still experimenting with the castile soap or I will use Come Clean diluted
2.	Condition: Shea Moisture Masks and what I have on hand to use up stash.  I use a heating cap or steamer.
3.	Mud: I rotate between Rhassoul, Bentonite, Redmond, and Kaolin + water + honey + any oils. I also add Ayurvedic powders.
4.	Leave-In: KCNT - I use my hand held steamer at this step.
5.	Styler KCCC - I use the Anthony Dickey method after I apply gel I go back in shower and gently wet and thin shake - so it gets diluted using that method


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

SimplyWhole said:


> 1.	Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube's
> 
> 2.	When did you start the regimen? September 2014
> 
> ...



Welcome SimplyWhole. It sounds like the pH is too high with the baking soda and castille soap. You may want to get oh strips if you decide to use them in the future. You can try using less baking soda or castille soap, 1 tbs or less.

You can also try spritzing your scalp with diluted acv before the mud step to help the pH rebalance.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Just a reminder to myself that Hattache.com and Wild Ginger have the mud puddle mud wash. Want to get some on Black Friday.
> 
> Anyone else buying stuff on black friday? If so what are you looking at?



I've been wanting to try kinky curly products and more Giovanni products. I also want to get a q-redew steamer, but i don't know if i want to spend that much


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I've been wanting to try kinky curly products and more Giovanni products. I also want to get a q-redew steamer, but i don't know if i want to spend that much



I hear good things about the qredew. I might put that on my list too.


----------



## aharri23 (Nov 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Just a reminder to myself that Hattache.com and Wild Ginger have the mud puddle mud wash. Want to get some on Black Friday.
> 
> Anyone else buying stuff on black friday? If so what are you looking at?



Hopefully camille rose has a sale, btw if anyone uses shea moisture products they have BOGO sale at CVS until 11/15


----------



## aharri23 (Nov 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> My hair is low porosity, probably get low.  If I cowash on Monday then I have the layer of conditioner on my hair on Tuesday. If I just cowash again on Tuesday very little water is absorbing into my hair and I am laying another layer of conditioner on top of the previous layer. A third day of cowashing is absolutely useless because no waster is making it through the conditioner into my hair. Since my hair has a hard time absorbing water it really needs to be as bare as possible to maximize that.
> 
> I see now as well that conditioning and then applying a leave in doesn't work for my hair because the conditioner has already blocked my cuticle enough so the leave in just sits there. My hair was always dry even though I conditioned twice a week.



The same happens to me when I used to co-wash. I swear high porosity folks have it so easy. Just do CG method and get max hydration while we have to do this whole method consistently. Oh well I don't mind I suppose


----------



## tashboog (Nov 13, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Just a reminder to myself that Hattache.com and Wild Ginger have the mud puddle mud wash. Want to get some on Black Friday.
> 
> Anyone else buying stuff on black friday? If so what are you looking at?


I'm planning on buying the Mud puddle mud wash, Blue roze beauty strawberry hibiscus deep conditioner, Blue roze beauty flaxseed cream gel, Camille rose moisture milk, Camille rose curlmaker, Rahssoul clay, and haitian black castor oil . Shoot this list is small compared to my BF list before MHM .


----------



## tashboog (Nov 13, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I've been wanting to try kinky curly products and more Giovanni products. I also want to get a q-redew steamer, but i don't know if i want to spend that much


pelohello I'm a recovering PJ so the PJ in me already has a Q-Redew steamer . I've used it a few times before I went into protective style mode. It works really well to refresh ur curls and to lift ur cuticle so that you can add moisture without rewetting your hair. I think its more of a luxury product and if you're comfortable with spending the money than go for it. I did like that I can restyle my braid outs or twist outs without wetting my hair. I've seen several youtube videos of ladies using the Q-Redew to refresh their wash n go's. I haven't done a wash n go yet, but when I do, I'm planning to use my Q-Redew to refresh my curls . I'm also on her mailing list and she sends discount codes occasionally so if I get one then I'll post it so that you can get some money off of the Q-Redew. There may be one coming up for black friday so I'll keep a look out for it .


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm not a product junkie but all of you are turning me into one. : lol: I'm kidding. Before mhm it was useless to buy a lot of stuff because 90% of it wouldn't work in my hair and I hate wasting money. But now things are working better in my hair and I know what to look for. Since I don't wear WNGs I'm looking for a good styler. 

My black Friday list before MHM was always 0. I think I'm sitting at around 15 things right now. But I'm still cheap so we shall see how that list gets cut down.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> Hopefully camille rose has a sale, btw if anyone uses shea moisture products they have BOGO sale at CVS until 11/15



You have me wanting to try the curl maker. I will keep my eyes open.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> The same happens to me when I used to co-wash. I swear high porosity folks have it so easy. Just do CG method and get max hydration while we have to do this whole method consistently. Oh well I don't mind I suppose



Its better than it was. I'm just glad to have a regimen for me.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 13, 2014)

tashboog said:


> @pelohello I'm a recovering PJ so the PJ in me already has a Q-Redew steamer . I've used it a few times before I went into protective style mode. It works really well to refresh ur curls and to lift ur cuticle so that you can add moisture without rewetting your hair. I think its more of a luxury product and if you're comfortable with spending the money than go for it. I did like that I can restyle my braid outs or twist outs without wetting my hair. I've seen several youtube videos of ladies using the Q-Redew to refresh their wash n go's. I haven't done a wash n go yet, but when I do, I'm planning to use my Q-Redew to refresh my curls . I'm also on her mailing list and she sends discount codes occasionally so if I get one then I'll post it so that you can get some money off of the Q-Redew. There may be one coming up for black friday so I'll keep a look out for it .


 
Great review! That's primarily why I want a q-redew to refreshen my hair for my twist-outs and wng's. Did you order yours from the q-redew website or somewhere else? I saw that Amazon was selling it to; but I believe it is coming from the q-redew site, but I'm not sure.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Nov 13, 2014)

Since I get bored with my hair easily I watched some vids yesterday on styling wng's. I decided to cut some bangs, big mistake. I am not liking this look on me. I think I need to cut them shorter but I'm scared too. Should've left my hair alone. Oh well 

Since I planned on doing my hair this morning I put my hair in a low pony last night and did the GHE. My hair came out so soft and moisturized this morning. That wasn't surprising but what was was that since I didn't do the ponytail loose I was expecting a big dent from the elastic band but there wasn't one. Now I want to purchase some satin scrunchies. Anybody know where I can get them on the ground?

Last thing, I used ACV for step 1 this morning and I liked it. I used ACV to cleanse for several mos about a yr ago and my hair was shedding so bad that I just attributed it to the ACV and stopped. So I'll keep an eye out for increased shedding, otherwise I plan to alternate between the ACV and BS condish for step 1. 

I tried uploading pics from phone but it didn't work, maybe something I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 13, 2014)

hairtimes5 said:


> Since I get bored with my hair easily I watched some vids yesterday on styling wng's. I decided to cut some bangs, big mistake. I am not liking this look on me. I think I need to cut them shorter but I'm scared too. Should've left my hair alone. Oh well
> 
> Since I planned on doing my hair this morning I put my hair in a low pony last night and did the GHE. My hair came out so soft and moisturized this morning. That wasn't surprising but what was was that since I didn't do the ponytail loose I was expecting a big dent from the elastic band but there wasn't one. Now I want to purchase some satin scrunchies. Anybody know where I can get them on the ground?
> 
> ...


 
You can get the satin hair ties from anywhere. The places that I've purchased them at are: Target, Sally's and CVS.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 13, 2014)

I think I may give the BS a try. How "fresh" does the BS need to be? I have a box of BS in the fridge that's several yrs old


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 13, 2014)

pelohello, BS goes bad? 

I straightened my hair last week and, for the first time, I'm concerned for the health of my curls. I used heat protectant and set my flat iron at 370. I should be okay... right? I miss my little coilies.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 13, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> pelohello, BS goes bad?
> 
> I straightened my hair last week and, for the first time, I'm concerned for the health of my curls. I used heat protectant and set my flat iron at 370. I should be okay... right? I miss my little coilies.



Idk if BS goes bad but i think there may be something like the freshness of it. Idk

I flat ironed my hair @ 410 & used two heat protectants. Ill find out this weekend if my curls got damaged.  But i think u should be fine. I read that sometimes it takes a couple of washes for ur hair to go back to normal; but idk if that's true.


----------



## tashboog (Nov 13, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Great review! That's primarily why I want a q-redew to refreshen my hair for my twist-outs and wng's. Did you order yours from the q-redew website or somewhere else? I saw that Amazon was selling it to; but I believe it is coming from the q-redew site, but I'm not sure.


Yes I ordered mine from the actual q-redew website. I paid full price but I'm going to get my money's worth . You can order it from amazon cuz it's coming from her website. Just make sure the vendor says q-redew before you make your purchase.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

hairtimes5 said:


> Since I get bored with my hair easily I watched some vids yesterday on styling wng's. I decided to cut some bangs, big mistake. I am not liking this look on me. I think I need to cut them shorter but I'm scared too. Should've left my hair alone. Oh well
> 
> Since I planned on doing my hair this morning I put my hair in a low pony last night and did the GHE. My hair came out so soft and moisturized this morning. That wasn't surprising but what was was that since I didn't do the ponytail loose I was expecting a big dent from the elastic band but there wasn't one. Now I want to purchase some satin scrunchies. Anybody know where I can get them on the ground?
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about the bangs. You may want to watch some videos on cutting bangs. Maybe let it grow out some more before you try it again. 

You can probably find scrunchies anywhere: Dollar Tree, Big Lots, CVS, Walgreens, Department stores, Walmart, Target, Sally's, Bed, Bath & Beyond, Ulta,bss, etc. It just depends on how much you want to spend and the demographic. You may have to shop around a little bit to learn your territory and who has what. 

No suggestions for the photo. I haven't tried to upload from my phone.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I think I may give the BS a try. How "fresh" does the BS need to be? I have a box of BS in the fridge that's several yrs old



I've used old BS. Try putting a tbsp in some water. If it fizzes it is good to go.

Are you low po, normal or high po. I recommend starting with 1/2 tbsp to 1 tbsp to see how you like it. I think some people start with 2 tbsp and find it is too much. 

If you are normal or high po, you may want to start with 1/2 tbsp. And check your hair after 15 minutes to see how it is doing.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> pelohello, BS goes bad?
> 
> I straightened my hair last week and, for the first time, I'm concerned for the health of my curls. I used heat protectant and set my flat iron at 370. I should be okay... right? I miss my little coilies.



I've never known it to  

I think you will be just fine. I'm sure your hair was nicely hydrated before. Your curls should return good as new


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

For anyone doing BS, ACV or mixing of any kind, you may want to order some ph strips. 

I know my hair and scalp are very sensitive to ph changes so I try to keep my products within a certain range. All strips are not created equal. I have thrown out quite a few. I'm currently using the following, which work quite well.

http://www.amazon.com/SEOH-0-14-ind...UTF8&qid=1415892537&sr=8-6&keywords=ph+strips


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 13, 2014)

Ok, y'all special report from the hair color front...

In my feverish search for more information, I stumbled upon a site called killerstrands.com. She's a professional, doing it for decades in Malibu, iirc. (which, as you know= blondes everywhere). She also has a shop where she sells professional-only color. Forget Sally's, when I do it, I'm buying supplies from her.  Oh, she also custom blends conditioners for your color.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Nov 13, 2014)

I have a Q-Redew and use it to refresh my twistouts and wash and go's.  I generally use the steam from the shower to refresh my hair but when I don't want to hop in the shower I use the Q-Redew.

Initial Impressions Review:  Camille Rose Curl Maker.  This product may not be for me.  It didn't define my stubborn areas well at all.  Absolutely no shine.  Plus my hair is still crunchy on Day 3.  I'll give it a couple more goes and try diluting it.  

As for Black Friday I'm hoping to get more CC Naturals flaxseed gel and Kinky Curly Curling Custard.   I just tried the Mud Puddle and if I still like it after a couple more tries I'll pick up some more.  I love the consistency and non-messiness of it.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> Ok, y'all special report from the hair color front...
> 
> In my feverish search for more information, I stumbled upon a site called killerstrands.com. She's a professional, doing it for decades in Malibu, iirc. (which, as you know= blondes everywhere). She also has a shop where she sells professional-only color. Forget Sally's, when I do it, I'm buying supplies from her.  Oh, she also custom blends conditioners for your color.



Let us know when you make the move.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> I have a Q-Redew and use it to refresh my twistouts and wash and go's.  I generally use the steam from the shower to refresh my hair but when I don't want to hop in the shower I use the Q-Redew.
> 
> Initial Impressions Review:  Camille Rose Curl Maker.  This product may not be for me.  It didn't define my stubborn areas well at all.  Absolutely no shine.  Plus my hair is still crunchy on Day 3.  I'll give it a couple more goes and try diluting it.
> 
> As for Black Friday I'm hoping to get more CC Naturals flaxseed gel and Kinky Curly Curling Custard.   I just tried the Mud Puddle and if I still like it after a couple more tries I'll pick up some more.  I love the consistency and non-messiness of it.



Maybe put the Curl Maker on the shelf until your stubborn areas are more defined. I think Aharris23 is fully hydrated. Perhaps with more hydration, you can use less and get past the crunch. Did you try a little oil before or after it?


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 13, 2014)

crimsonpeach
did you try the old version or new version of the curl maker?


----------



## hairtimes5 (Nov 13, 2014)

Pictures finally, couldn't do it from my phone. 1) is before starting MHM, 2) is product free hair after finishing the 7 day start up, 3) today's wng, 4) the bangs I wish I hadn't cut.

btw faithVA I watched a few videos on cutting bangs. I don't think it was my technique (except that they could be shorter), I just don't like it on me. Oh and thanks for the info on the satin scrunchies.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Nov 13, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Maybe put the Curl Maker on the shelf until your stubborn areas are more defined. I think Aharris23 is fully hydrated. Perhaps with more hydration, you can use less and get past the crunch. Did you try a little oil before or after it?





SpiceUpMyHair said:


> @crimsonpeach
> did you try the old version or new version of the curl maker?



I specifically got the new version.  

I think it's more the gel than the degree of hydration I am.  Kinky Curly, Hello Curly, and CC Naturals all define my stubborn areas and leave me with soft hair.  Kinky Curly and Hello Curly I need to dilute but still get get definition and elongation.  

I'll try diluting and the oil but still don't see this gel moving its way into my favorites.

The product junkie in me just wants to try new things when I already have staples.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 13, 2014)

hairtimes5 it's a different look but I


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> hairtimes5;20771453[/USER]]Pictures finally, couldn't do it from my phone. 1) is before starting MHM, 2) is product free hair after finishing the 7 day start up, 3) today's wng, 4) the bangs I wish I hadn't cut.
> 
> btw faithVA I watched a few videos on cutting bangs. I don't think it was my technique (except that they could be shorter), I just don't like it on me. Oh and thanks for the info on the satin scrunchies.



You have curls all over the place. I like the bangs on you but they do need to be shorter


----------



## Guinan (Nov 13, 2014)

hairtimes5, you did a good job and I luv the color. Did you cut the bangs in it's natural state or when it was straight?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> I specifically got the new version.
> 
> I think it's more the gel than the degree of hydration I am.  Kinky Curly, Hello Curly, and CC Naturals all define my stubborn areas and leave me with soft hair.  Kinky Curly and Hello Curly I need to dilute but still get get definition and elongation.
> 
> ...



What I mean is the gel probably works better for someone whose hair is fully hydrated. The gel isn't needed to define the curls, it just seals the moisture in. As your stubborn area becomes like the rest perhaps the gel would work better. Just suggesting you put it on the shelf for now and then maybe try it 3 months from now.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 13, 2014)

Think it suits you. I can picture it with the rest of your hair being a little longer.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

For anyone interested TreasuredLocks has the hair therapy wrap on sale for $22.99 versus $29. tashboog, they are still out of the replacement heat pads 

http://www.treasuredlocks.com/microwave-hair-therapy-wrap-conditioning-cap.html


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 13, 2014)

hairtimes5, How long have you been natural?


----------



## tashboog (Nov 13, 2014)

hairtimes5 your hair is very pretty . My hair was still a frizzy mess after my 7 days . I also love your color! Did washing for 7 days affect your hair color? I wish you would've consulted us before cutting your bangs cuz I found a good tutorial that shows u how to create bangs without cutting your hair. I do agree with the other ladies that it just need to be slightly shorter but overall it looks good .


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey ladies and gentlemen I am noticing some breakage while I apply my clay. What u guys think I should do about it?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

[USER=374975 said:
			
		

> SpiceUpMyHair[/USER];20772525]Hey ladies and gentlemen I am noticing some breakage while I apply my clay. What u guys think I should do about it?



Tell us all of your steps, products and ingredients from step 1 to step 3.

I'm sorry if I don't remember all of your details. When did you start? When was the last time you did the cherry lola carmel treatment?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

I finally got around to finding my pics and editing them. I still have a long way to go until my hair is hydrated but I can definitely tell a difference between May and November. Considering I typically only do it once a week, its not too bad.

*May - Wash 1 (I think product free)*




*November - With Rhassoul Clay*
My back is curling the most and the sides are starting.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

This is my hair product free. I didn't get a good picture 

May:  
November:


----------



## shelli4018 (Nov 13, 2014)

1. Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube, DanaB?, Aketafitgirl? Other? Please describe. _I started off doing Pinkecube's method. But I've since shortened it to better fit my lifestyle. 
_2. When did you start the regimen? _A couple of months ago....I think._
3. How often do you do the method? _2 or 3 times a week_.
4. Benefits seen so far._ My hair is consistently moisturized (probably for the first time ever).  It's easier to manage as well. But the greatest benefit has been the ease and flexibility MHM offers. My hair looks great without hours of styling or complicated protective styles. My hair has never looked this good with so little effort before._
5. Anything else you would like to share.
6. Starting Photo
7. Current Picture if you have one. _I'll take pics tomorrow after a fresh wash._
8. List your steps and products. New comers may find this helpful when looking at products and modifications.
_- Wash with ORS Aloe shampoo or CoWash with whatever I have on hand.
- Add banana baby food to conditioner than sit under the steamer for 20 minutes.
- Rinse.
- Add leave in (currently Camille Rose, Tresemme' Flawless Curls or TJ Nourish Spa).
- Add gel (WetLine or Eco Styler).
- Gently work products from root to tip with Denman. This step makes my curls pop so hard you can practically hear the "boing."
_


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

shelli4018 said:


> 1. Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube, DanaB?, Aketafitgirl? Other? Please describe. _I started off doing Pinkecube's method. But I've since shortened it to better fit my lifestyle.
> _2. When did you start the regimen? _A couple of months ago....I think._
> 3. How often do you do the method? _2 or 3 times a week_.
> 4. Benefits seen so far._ My hair is consistently moisturized (probably for the first time ever).  It's easier to manage as well. But the greatest benefit has been the ease and flexibility MHM offers. My hair looks great without hours of styling or complicated protective styles. My hair has never looked this good with so little effort before._
> ...



Welcome shelli4018. Thanks for posting your regimen. You are welcome to stay and hang out with us but your regimen really is more of a cowashing, curling girl regimen versus a MHM method. I just wanted to mention that for lurkers who may think they are the same.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments.

AbsyBlvd I agree, I think I would like it better if the rest of my hair were longer. I might try blowing the roots out a little for more length.

faithVA Yep, they need to be shorter but I'm leaving it alone lol.

pelohello I cut each curl separately while in its natural state. But speaking of that...I got a trim last month and the stylist blew it out real good beforehand. Now that I'm wearing wng's I noticed that one side of my hair looks like my 5 yr old cut it, it's so choppy looking. Would love a devacut one day, maybe next yr for my bday...

honeybee My last relaxer was in March 2011 and I big chopped in 2012.

tashboog I think my hair responded quickly because I started and stopped the method in the summer but I stuck with the CGM afterwards. My color hasn't been affected at all, but it's also old. I got this color back in December 2012. I never had it retouched, been growing it out ever since. And I wish I would've asked about the bangs first too


----------



## tashboog (Nov 13, 2014)

faithVA your hair has really come a long way. I hope now you can see the curls .


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

tashboog said:


> faithVA your hair has really come a long way. I hope now you can see the curls .



I can see the curls with the clay now. I don't see that without product. That is progress. And I guess with the picture I can see some growth  Had no idea that is what my hair looked like in May


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 13, 2014)

faithVA
I did a cherry lola probably in the beginning about 4 weeks ago. But i did a protein tx last week with a protein conditioner I was trying to get rid of (SSI Fortifying tx).
step 1-1.5 tsp bs with tresemme
step 2- dc with jessicurl, ng or silk dreams
step 3- mud puddle or terressentials
step4- diluted jessicurl
step 5-kccc- I stopped using it. Today I used blue roze beauty pumkin puree and camille rose almond jai


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

[USER=374975 said:
			
		

> SpiceUpMyHair[/USER];20773377]faithVA
> I did a cherry lola probably in the beginning about 4 weeks ago. But i did a protein tx last week with a protein conditioner I was trying to get rid of (SSI Fortifying tx).
> step 1-1.5 tsp bs with tresemme
> step 2- dc with jessicurl, ng or silk dreams
> ...



I don't see anything right off hand. Have you been experiencing any dryness? Describe your breakage. Was it a lot? Is it only when wet? Or did it break when it was dry as well?

Are you normal or high porosity? Perhaps your times for each step are too long. Or you are washing too frequently.

Sorry to ask so many questions.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 13, 2014)

faithVA
I really dont know what my porosity is, I just know my moisture level has increased. Maybe I am doing the steps too long. How long are you doing each step? Maybe I am washing too frequently. But it only happens while I am applying the clay.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

[USER=374975 said:
			
		

> SpiceUpMyHair[/USER];20773587]faithVA
> I really dont know
> what my porosity is, I just know my moisture level has increased. Maybe I am doing the steps too long. How long are you doing each step? Maybe I am washing too frequently. But it only happens while I am applying the clay.



That is odd. Maybe tomorrow someone else may have some idea. Are your ends tangling and breaking? Do you think diluting the mudwash would help?

Your hair sounds overmoisturized but it's odd that it only breaks with the mud.

I am low porosity so it takes a lot for my hair to become overmoisturized. I do each step for at least 30 minutes to 1 hour. I only do my hair once a week though.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 13, 2014)

faithVA
I dilute it nect time. Hope it helps. Thx


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2014)

[USER=374975 said:
			
		

> SpiceUpMyHair[/USER];20773861]faithVA
> I dilute it nect time. Hope it helps. Thx



I know I'm not being much help. But when was the last time you dusted or trimmed your ends? I'm guessing fairly recently but just wanted to ask.


----------



## shelli4018 (Nov 14, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Welcome shelli4018. Thanks for posting your regimen. You are welcome to stay and hang out with us but your regimen really is more of a cowashing, curling girl regimen versus a MHM method. I just wanted to mention that for lurkers who may think they are the same.



Hmm. Thanks for pointing that out. You might be right. My regimen sounds more like The Tightly Curly Method now. I didn't realize I'd made so many changes I was doing something else . Nevertheless, I'll continue to lurk and support you ladies. I still do the full MHM regimen once a month.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 14, 2014)

@hairtimes5, I plan on getting a deva cut next yr too. I'm just waiting for my hair to grow some more. I'm making my appointment in Feb (don't know if there wuill be a long waiting list) to get my hair cut probably in May or July.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 14, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> @faithVA
> I really dont know what my porosity is, I just know my moisture level has increased. Maybe I am doing the steps too long. How long are you doing each step? Maybe I am washing too frequently. But it only happens while I am applying the clay.


 
I noticed that when my hair has too much moisture and I go and apply the clay I experience alittle breakage. When was the last time you used protein? I leave the clay in for about 15min to an hour. I have primarily med-lo porosity; however I can achieve over-moisturized hair in a short amount of time. If that makes sense


----------



## Guinan (Nov 14, 2014)

faithVA, your hair looks so much more moisturized now.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> shelli4018;20774593[/USER]]Hmm. Thanks for pointing that out. You might be right. My regimen sounds more like The Tightly Curly Method now. I didn't realize I'd made so many changes I was doing something else . Nevertheless, I'll continue to lurk and support you ladies. I still do the full MHM regimen once a month.



Not a problem. Like I said you are welcome to hang out in here. We would like to see your progress with the monthly MHM regimen  Those that are close to hydration may be interested in doing it once a month in the future and may want to see how it works out.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2014)

pelohello said:


> @hairtimes5, I plan on getting a deva cut next yr too. I'm just waiting for my hair to grow some more. I'm making my appointment in Feb (don't know if there wuill be a long waiting list) to get my hair cut probably in May or July.



I want to get a deva cut as well. My hair shape is terrible. I will see where I am  with hydration in March. I found a place locally that does the cut. I am a little nervous though since I've had so many set backs over the years. We shall see. 

If I don't get a cut, I will probably have to wear a headband for quite some time since the front tends to look strange.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2014)

pelohello said:


> faithVA, your hair looks so much more moisturized now.



Thank you pelohello. I need to hear that. I know it's improving but a 2nd opinion helps


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 14, 2014)

@fairhva
Oh no not since my big chop a year ago.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2014)

[USER=374975 said:
			
		

> SpiceUpMyHair[/USER];20775941]@fairhva
> Oh no not since my big chop a year ago.



That could be your culprit. Protein can only do so much. You don't have to trim but you could probably use a good dusting. If you were able to go that long you have some really healthy hair.  The clay shows me all of my bad ends.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 14, 2014)

I was researching Devacuts yesterday, more specifically, how to do one myself.

Ionno, y'all.


----------



## Ann0804 (Nov 14, 2014)

If anyone is interested, I used the coupon code *save10* and got $10 off my Q Redew order. I think the code lasts for the month of November. 

Once I've used the Q Redew a few times, I'll give you all a short review of it.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2014)

[USER=149048 said:
			
		

> Honey Bee[/USER];20776111]I was researching Devacuts yesterday, more specifically, how to do one myself.
> 
> Ionno, y'all.



What do you mean?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2014)

Ann0804 said:


> If anyone is interested, I used the coupon code *save10* and got $10 off my Q Redew order. I think the code lasts for the month of November.
> 
> Once I've used the Q Redew a few times, I'll give you all a short review of it.



Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2014)

I tried the rhassoul clay Tuesday with just water and ACV. Last night I tried the pink clay with just water and ACV. The rhassoul is still the winner but both are better than bentonite for me.

With the rhassoul I can use fewer tbsp per session. It applies easier. It's easier to finger detangle. It's less messy. It doesn't stick to everything.it's easier to get the right consistency.

I made the pink clay into a paste in a bowl and added one tbsp of water at a time. I got a thicker consistency and it was less messy. I will probably use this up first and add oil and/or honey to it. Then I will switch over to rhassoul for my clay step.


----------



## snoop (Nov 15, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I tried the rhassoul clay Tuesday with just water and ACV. Last night I tried the pink clay with just water and ACV. The rhassoul is still the winner but both are better than bentonite for me.
> 
> With the rhassoul I can use fewer tbsp per session. It applies easier. It's easier to finger detangle. It's less messy. It doesn't stick to everything.it's easier to get the right consistency.
> 
> I made the pink clay into a paste in a bowl and added one tbsp of water at a time. I got a thicker consistency and it was less messy. I will probably use this up first and add oil and/or honey to it. Then I will switch over to rhassoul for my clay step.



Fyi, I use a cheap stick blender I got from Walmart and it makes a huge difference from mixing by hand.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 15, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> I was researching Devacuts yesterday, more specifically, how to do one myself.
> 
> Ionno, y'all.


 
I saw I really great youtube video on how to do deva cuts yourself. I'll see if I can find it and I will post it.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm getting myself ready to start the MHM again in the next couple of weeks. I haven't done it in two weeks since I have faux locs. Yesterday I bought Giovanni leave-in and some shea butter. I really want to incorporate shea butter into my reggie. I'm thinking of using the shea butter as a pre-ACV. When I was relaxed, I would use warm shea butter as a pre-poo to finger detangle. Since doing the MHM I really don't have to finger detangle, cause I don't really have tangles like that. I might use the shea butter as a hot oil treatment or use it mid week to refreshen my hair. IDK. 

The next thing that I have to get is some clay and gel. I will be ordering the Rhassoul clay on amazon; probably on Black Friday and also get the gel on black Friday.

For those of you that purchase the gel instead of making your own. Which ones have you found to be effective and are approved for the MHM? I plan on trying out the Kinky gel custard (not sure if I have the name right) but I will be stretching it with water due to how expensive it is; 16.99. I also will be trying out the Giovanni gel; but will probably stretch that too due to cost: 8.99. Do any of yall dilute your gel with water and if so how much water are you using? I'm gonna check marshall's and ross to see if they have the gel. I checked last time and they didn't have the gel.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 15, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> I was researching Devacuts yesterday, more specifically, how to do one myself.
> 
> Ionno, y'all.


 
here's the link http://youtu.be/VH4bFTxwbhU


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2014)

snoop said:


> Fyi, I use a cheap stick blender I got from Walmart and it makes a huge difference from mixing by hand.



I really only have an issue with knowing the amount of water to use. The pink clay is so thin it tends to be watery. So far just shaking it with the acv added smoothies it out.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I'm getting myself ready to start the MHM again in the next couple of weeks. I haven't done it in two weeks since I have faux locs. Yesterday I bought Giovanni leave-in and some shea butter. I really want to incorporate shea butter into my reggie. I'm thinking of using the shea butter as a pre-ACV. When I was relaxed, I would use warm shea butter as a pre-poo to finger detangle. Since doing the MHM I really don't have to finger detangle, cause I don't really have tangles like that. I might use the shea butter as a hot oil treatment or use it mid week to refreshen my hair. IDK.
> 
> The next thing that I have to get is some clay and gel. I will be ordering the Rhassoul clay on amazon; probably on Black Friday and also get the gel on black Friday.
> 
> For those of you that purchase the gel instead of making your own. Which ones have you found to be effective and are approved for the MHM? I plan on trying out the Kinky gel custard (not sure if I have the name right) but I will be stretching it with water due to how expensive it is; 16.99. I also will be trying out the Giovanni gel; but will probably stretch that too due to cost: 8.99. Do any of yall dilute your gel with water and if so how much water are you using? I'm gonna check marshall's and ross to see if they have the gel. I checked last time and they didn't have the gel.



I don't know that Shea butter before and ACV rinse is going to work for you. You will probably need a stronger cleaner than that. Pinkecube cleaning methods are only suggested for water based ingredients. If you try it let us know how it works.


----------



## Ann0804 (Nov 15, 2014)

snoop said:


> Fyi, I use a cheap stick blender I got from Walmart and it makes a huge difference from mixing by hand.



I'm going to try this method because for some reason I could not get my homemade clay mixed up right and it wouldn't rinse out my hair.


----------



## aharri23 (Nov 16, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj-R26SAzXY

Did anyone see this video? I know it isnt the exact same as MHM but it is pretty similar and I don't think she gave any credit to pinke, danabnatural, aketafitgirl, etc and is claiming it to be one of her methods

EDIT: Ok so this business clearly copy-catted the MHM method  but added 2 extra steps that dont even make sense. If you read the method on the website some of the stuff is exactly worded like pinke wrote it. Pretty sad TBH because they're acting like they came up with this and the products are expensive. It cost $100 for the whole set. They didnt give any credit to anyone.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj-R26SAzXY
> 
> Did anyone see this video? I know it isnt the exact same as MHM but it is pretty similar and I don't think she gave any credit to pinke, danabnatural, aketafitgirl, etc and is claiming it to be one of her methods
> 
> EDIT: Ok so this business clearly copy-catted the MHM method  but added 2 extra steps that dont even make sense. If you read the method on the website some of the stuff is exactly worded like pinke wrote it. Pretty sad TBH because they're acting like they came up with this and the products are expensive. It cost $100 for the whole set. They didnt give any credit to anyone.



Yes tashboog saw it last week. She deleted her post so we wouldn't get distracted since the thread was so new.

My view is that even though there are some similarities it's not worth even noticing. It's longer than MHM; more steps; more expensive. It also has the  conditioner after the mud and it uses coconut oil. This would not work for exactly the people pinkecube was trying to help; type 4 low porosity.

Mhm has taken off. I don't think this other one will.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Nov 16, 2014)

I tried rhassoul last night and you were right faithVA, I definitely like it better than the bentonite. It went on better and I like the way it feels. I felt like I used more though but it could've been that I was more heavy handed with it since it was smoother. The main rhing I noticed was that my hair was curly with the rhassoul in it. When I use bentonite my hair is pretty much straight. My scalp doesn't feel dry and tight either like it does when I use bentonite. Yeah I'll be sticking with this for now.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Nov 16, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I'm getting myself ready to start the MHM again in the next couple of weeks. I haven't done it in two weeks since I have faux locs. Yesterday I bought Giovanni leave-in and some shea butter. I really want to incorporate shea butter into my reggie. I'm thinking of using the shea butter as a pre-ACV. When I was relaxed, I would use warm shea butter as a pre-poo to finger detangle. Since doing the MHM I really don't have to finger detangle, cause I don't really have tangles like that. I might use the shea butter as a hot oil treatment or use it mid week to refreshen my hair. IDK.
> 
> The next thing that I have to get is some clay and gel. I will be ordering the Rhassoul clay on amazon; probably on Black Friday and also get the gel on black Friday.
> 
> For those of you that purchase the gel instead of making your own. Which ones have you found to be effective and are approved for the MHM? I plan on trying out the Kinky gel custard (not sure if I have the name right) but I will be stretching it with water due to how expensive it is; 16.99. I also will be trying out the Giovanni gel; but will probably stretch that too due to cost: 8.99. Do any of yall dilute your gel with water and if so how much water are you using? I'm gonna check marshall's and ross to see if they have the gel. I checked last time and they didn't have the gel.



I like Hello Curly. It costs more than KCCC, but you get more so it's cheaper per ounce. I was diluting it by putting some into another bottle and adding water but now I pump a little into my hand and then run my hand under the shower stream to get a little puddle of water into it. So I guess I still dilute it, just in my hands. A little goes a long way with this product too. My hair kept coming out crunchy till I realized I was using way too much.


----------



## AJellyCake (Nov 16, 2014)

Love this thread! I really like that you ask people to state if they're using unapproved products. I don't want newbies/lurkers to get confused.

1.	Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube's

2.	When did you start the regimen? August 2014. Then I restarted in September or October because I was using a conditioner with ingredients that weren't approved.

3.	How often do you do the method?
Varies depending on my laziness.  At least once a week and as frequently as every other day (after the induction period). Generally every 2-3 days or so.

4.	Benefits seen so far
Increased elasticity: my curls no longer stretch so much that I can't wear them out after a day.

Increased moisture: my hair is soft, moisturized, and happy!

Increased definition: this is actually more apparent and improved on my tighter curls than the looser ones. The 4a parts of my hair really love MHM. The 3c parts are satisfied.

Fewer SSKs, when I don't neglect my hair. I'm due for my regular dusting, and my ends don't feel chewed up.

Fewer tangles

Can wash my hair without sections

Hair stays defined and moisturized for dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyys

Less expensive regimen

5.	Anything else you would like to share.
The timing of this is still a pain, but I do know as my hair gets more hydrated, I have to do less to it, including in the styling step.

6.	Starting Photo: (Wash 1)
  I didn't take one before I started.

7. Current Picture if you have one. 
Maybe I'll take a picture later. 

8.	List your steps and products.
1.	Clarify: Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Conditioner + baking soda + water
2.	Condition: Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Conditioner + water. Sometimes I use Jessicurl TooShea.
3.	Mud: Aztec Secret Bentonite clay + water + honey + olive oil + (sometimes (M) ACV) 
4.	Leave-In: Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Conditioner + water
5.	Seal: Homemade flaxseed gel + Hello Curly gel


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2014)

hairtimes5 Thanks for the review on the hello curly. I've been hearing good things about it. Where did you buy yours from.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2014)

Welcome @ AJellyCake, glad to have you. Our little group is growing nicely.


----------



## JRiley (Nov 16, 2014)

OMG! I tried this method today and was floored by my results. I was hesitating at first because I have about 70% 3C and 30% 4A, and thought this only worked for 4a and up. Boy was I wrong. Every natural needs to incorporate this into their regimen!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2014)

JRiley said:


> OMG! I tried this method today and was floored by my results. I was hesitating at first because I have about 70% 3C and 30% 4A, and thought this only worked for 4a and up. Boy was I wrong. Every natural needs to incorporate this into their regimen!



Glad you liked it JRiley. What did you like about it.


----------



## aharri23 (Nov 16, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> Love this thread! I really like that you ask people to state if they're using unapproved products. I don't want newbies/lurkers to get confused.
> 
> 1.    Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube's
> 
> ...



I re-visited my Trader Joes Tea Tre Tingle Condish last two washes and realized I like it better than tresemme radiant volume and it can be found on the ground unlike the radiant volume, however trader joes is 45 minutes away from me so I have to stock up whenever I go. I really want to try hello curly but im not sure if she is still selling it? Anyone know?


----------



## AJellyCake (Nov 16, 2014)

I buy my Hello Curly from Hattache. It's annoying that so few online vendors sell it (I think just Hattache and the Hello Curly website). But Hattache's shipping is decently priced and very quick!

ETA: in another thread someone shared the news the owner was going to stop making it, but then she changed her mind. I don't know all the details, and I haven't had to repurchase in a while.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 16, 2014)

I did a modified version of it to try it out. I will share the results. I clarified with apple cider vinegar. I then did a DC with molasses and Cantu shea butter conditioner. I rinsed out and then did a Co wash with KK  knot today.  I then left some in and put a little KFC on top. I could really see my texture and did a test strand to see if I could pull off a WNG. I don't have enough texture at 6 months post.  I will be doing mine at night and every 3 days. I believe that this will help me with the transition and also help me get enough confidence to do my own BC.


----------



## Rain20 (Nov 16, 2014)

The Terra Veda products look pretty good. If u buy individual products they are no more expensive than other products. She was doing seminars back in July according to her website. It takes awhile to develop a product line. I am not sure she directly copied this method.

I may try a couple of products.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 16, 2014)

faithVA
I know you don't wash and go's, so for step #4 are you still wetting your hair until it's soak and wet b4 you apply your styler?


----------



## Guinan (Nov 17, 2014)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I did a modified version of it to try it out. I will share the results. I clarified with apple cider vinegar. I then did a DC with molasses and Cantu shea butter conditioner. I rinsed out and then did a Co wash with KK  knot today.  I then left some in and put a little KFC on top. I could really see my texture and did a test strand to see if I could pull off a WNG. I don't have enough texture at 6 months post.  I will be doing mine at night and every 3 days. I believe that this will help me with the transition and also help me get enough confidence to do my own BC.



Do u intend on using clay


----------



## faithVA (Nov 17, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> I buy my Hello Curly from Hattache. It's annoying that so few online vendors sell it (I think just Hattache and the Hello Curly website). But Hattache's shipping is decently priced and very quick!
> 
> ETA: in another thread someone shared the news the owner was going to stop making it, but then she changed her mind. I don't know all the details, and I haven't had to repurchase in a while.



Thanks. I will check Hattache out. I think I may just keep my eye on this for now to see if she continues to sell it. It is out of stock on her main site.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 17, 2014)

[USER=374975 said:
			
		

> SpiceUpMyHair[/USER];20784273]faithVA
> I know you don't wash and go's, so for step #4 are you still wetting your hair until it's soak and wet b4 you apply your styler?



Not necessarily until it is soaking wet. I apply a lot of the diluted kknt. It will be very wet but not necessarily soaking wet as in dripping wet. And sometimes I don't apply my styler right after. Usually I'm getting all of my styling stuff together, relocating to a different room, getting a snack and starting a movie before I ever put the styler on. I put the styler on only the section I am twisting up and not my entire head.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 17, 2014)

hairtimes5 said:


> I tried rhassoul last night and you were right faithVA, I definitely like it better than the bentonite. It went on better and I like the way it feels. I felt like I used more though but it could've been that I was more heavy handed with it since it was smoother. The main rhing I noticed was that my hair was curly with the rhassoul in it. When I use bentonite my hair is pretty much straight. My scalp doesn't feel dry and tight either like it does when I use bentonite. Yeah I'll be sticking with this for now.



I think you may be right about using more. Maybe in the future I will try mixing the rhassoul and bentonite to see if I can stretch it. For right now though I'm just going to enjoy having my hair feel good after the clay.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 17, 2014)

If you want to see hair of ladies doing MHM go toInstagramia 

Click the Tags link

Type in one of the following

MaxHydrationMethod 

MaximumHydrationMethod 

MaxHydration 

MaximumHydration

*Tags for other related info*
teammaxhydration
maxhydrationfamily
journeytomaxhydration
mhmfaqs
mhm101


----------



## hairtimes5 (Nov 17, 2014)

faithVA said:


> hairtimes5 Thanks for the review on the hello curly. I've been hearing good things about it. Where did you buy yours from.



I got mine from the Hello Curly site right before she announced that she was going to shut down her company. She changed her mind the next day but in a mad rush to get their product, people cleared her out. The last time I checked it was back in stock, but that was over a week ago.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 18, 2014)

So I took out my faux locs yesterday (hair boredom) and washed and DC my hair. I didnt follow the MHM; except for ACV (but after the DC) and the leaveins. 

My hair was soooo dry. It was like the DC never even touched my hair. I even used heat while I DC. After I washed the DC, my hair started to dry within minutes. Oh and mixing giovanni leavein, eco styler gel and shea butter is a HUGE . However sealing my DC with the shea butter proved to be quite nice. For my shampoo I used Silk Elements moisturizing shampoo which stripped my hair and I used HE Co-cleanse conditioner as my DC. After I rinsed the DC I used ACV. I will def be doing MHM this weekend. 

Since I am med-lo porosity I think I will use ACV after the clay. IDK, when I was using the ACV in the beginning it worked wonders for my hair. Maybe I'll keep it the same; using the ACV in the beginning.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2014)

pelohello said:


> So I took out my faux locs yesterday (hair boredom) and washed and DC my hair. I didnt follow the MHM; except for ACV (but after the DC) and the leaveins.
> 
> My hair was soooo dry. It was like the DC never even touched my hair. I even used heat while I DC. After I washed the DC, my hair started to dry within minutes. Oh and mixing giovanni leavein, eco styler gel and shea butter is a HUGE . However sealing my DC with the shea butter proved to be quite nice. For my shampoo I used Silk Elements moisturizing shampoo which stripped my hair and I used HE Co-cleanse conditioner as my DC. After I rinsed the DC I used ACV. I will def be doing MHM this weekend.
> 
> Since I am med-lo porosity I think I will use ACV after the clay. IDK, when I was using the ACV in the beginning it worked wonders for my hair. Maybe I'll keep it the same; using the ACV in the beginning.



Just be mindful of changing up too many things at once. You want to be able to pinpoint what is working and what is causing a problem.

Have you used a cleansing conditioner as a deep conditioner before? It sounds a little scary to me, especially using it with heat.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 18, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Just be mindful of changing up too many things at once. You want to be able to pinpoint what is working and what is causing a problem.
> 
> Have you used a cleansing conditioner as a deep conditioner before? It sounds a little scary to me, especially using it with heat.


 
I've used the conditioner before; but the shampoo I havent used it in years (no wonder I still had it). I need to stick with more natural products. That shampoo is the devil.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I've used the conditioner before; but the shampoo I havent used it in years (no wonder I still had it). I need to stick with more natural products. That shampoo is the devil.



OK. Well just be careful. You used two cleansing products back to back. And you can always dilute your shampoo and add a little honey and oil to soften it up a bit.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 18, 2014)

Okay,  I've managed to find 2 pics of my loose hair before MHM. The first pic is of my hair dry and unstretched. The second is my nape when wet. The third is my latest clay pic (13th cycle) and the fourth is my hair product free but soaking wet after the clay has been washed out. I have a ways to go in terms of hydration, but I don't mind.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 18, 2014)

Sorry the pics are so small but it's not liking them unless I screen shot the originals. Not sure how to overcome this without a computer. Any tips are welcome☺.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2014)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Okay,  I've managed to find 2 pics of my loose hair before MHM. The first pic is of my hair dry and unstretched. The second is my nape when wet. The third is my latest clay pic (13th cycle) and the fourth is my hair product free but soaking wet after the clay has been washed out. I have a ways to go in terms of hydration, but I don't mind.



Don't stress about the size. They look good. You pics show good progress.

It is going to be interesting to see the changes over time.


----------



## iheartcouture (Nov 18, 2014)

1.	Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube, DanaB?, Aketafitgirl? Other? Please describe..I will be following Pinkecube's Regimen  
2.	When did you start the regimen? I haven't started yet. I have been slowly picking up approved products to give it a legit first shot this weekend 
3.	How often do you do the method? Initially I plan to complete the full regimen twice on the weekends, once during the weekend.  
4.	Benefits seen so farMy hair was definitely easier to detangle, but didn't feel any more moisturized. Maybe I should switch conditioners.   
5.	Anything else you would like to share. 
6.	Starting Photo First picture is my starting photo.  
7. Current Picture if you have one.  2nd photo is a few strands of my hair after the first MHM treatment 
8.	List your steps and products. New comers may find this helpful when looking at products and modifications.  
1. Clarify: BS Rinse with TREsemme Naturals + BS, leave on for 15 minutes 2. Condition: DC/Cowash/Detangle with Tresemme Naturals for 30 minutes 
3. Clay: Bentonite Clay+Water leave on for 15-30 minutes 
4. Leave-In: Diluted KKKT 
5. Seal: Curls Botanical Gel (M)  

Hopefully this will help me with some of my dryness, SSKs and breakage I've been having. Up to this point, I've only been able to retain length if I weave it up. And I don't want to feel like I *have* to do that in order to grow my hair out. I've opted to wait and do the Cherry Lola treatment. Also, if I like the regimen I will try to do it for 7 consecutive days in December when I am off for a week.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2014)

[USER=215500 said:
			
		

> iheartcouture[/USER];20790647]1.	Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube, DanaB?, Aketafitgirl? Other? Please describe..I will be following Pinkecube's Regimen
> 2.	When did you start the regimen? I haven't started yet. I have been slowly picking up approved products to give it a legit first shot this weekend
> 3.	How often do you do the method? Initially I plan to complete the full regimen twice on the weekends, once during the weekend.
> 4.	Benefits seen so farWill report back after this weekend
> ...



Welcome to the hangout. Looking forward to seeing how your first time goes. Definitely let us know if you have any questions or challenges. Most of us have worked through issues we had in the initial days and  have found a work around.

I think starting with every 3 or 4 days is good. It will help you get your rhythm. After you do it a few times you can then decide if you need/want to do 7 consecutive days or what your weekly schedule will be


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2014)

I started the method at the end of May, beginning of June. What I've noticed over the months is that I don't notice changes week to week. I tend to notice changes every 5 to 6 weeks. I'm going to track that and see if that is true. I posted pictures in my blog so I know the last time I noticed changes. 

Has anyone else noticed that it is several weeks before any noticeable changes?


----------



## hairdiva2002 (Nov 18, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> I buy my Hello Curly from Hattache. It's annoying that so few online vendors sell it (I think just Hattache and the Hello Curly website). But Hattache's shipping is decently priced and very quick!



Speaking of Hattache, I just saw that they are featuring Mud Puddle for their Black Friday sale... Here's the site with all the black friday stuff, I'm sure you gals have seen this long ago (I'm just getting started here). 

http://confessionsofablogvixen.com/2014/11/2014-natural-hair-black-friday-cyber-monday-sales/

Anyway, looks like it will be 25% off and free shipping over $65. Def gonna stock up if they have enough. erplexed


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2014)

hairdiva2002 said:


> Speaking of Hattache, I just saw that they are featuring Mud Puddle for their Black Friday sale... Here's the site with all the black friday stuff, I'm sure you gals have seen this long ago (I'm just getting started here).
> 
> http://confessionsofablogvixen.com/2014/11/2014-natural-hair-black-friday-cyber-monday-sales/
> 
> Anyway, looks like it will be 25% off and free shipping over $65. Def gonna stock up if they have enough. erplexed



Thanks for the info hairdiva2002. No I didn't know about this. It's good news and bad news. Now I have to fight all of you LHCF ladies to get some product  I'm going to have to stay up late so I can get my order in at 12:01.


----------



## hairdiva2002 (Nov 18, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Thanks for the info @hairdiva2002. No I didn't know about this. It's good news and bad news. Now I have to fight all of you LHCF ladies to get some product  I'm going to have to stay up late so I can get my order in at 12:01.



No prob! I used that site last year and it ROCKED! I'll be up at 12:00:30 so I will beat you for sure...


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 18, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I started the method at the end of May, beginning of June. What I've noticed over the months is that I don't notice changes week to week. I tend to notice changes every 5 to 6 weeks. I'm going to track that and see if that is true. I posted pictures in my blog so I know the last time I noticed changes.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that it is several weeks before any noticeable changes?



I keep track via calendar entries on the dates I complete a cycle but looking through my pics I notice that I do not take pics every time. I took pics before starting and at the very beginning of me doing the method (09/09/14). I can see a noticeable difference in curl/wave definition exactly 4 weeks after starting. I can't decipher whether I am also seeing retained length or elongation from the moisture retained within my strands. Could be a bit of both. All is good. I'm hoping that constant GHE is helping to grow in my bald spot. What was smooth and shiny when I started, now has fine hairs growing in but I am waiting to see what is going on under there.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 18, 2014)

I recall the most noticeable difference in my hair was directly after I did my first modified Cherry Lola treatment. There was such a difference in definition that it almost freaked me out a little


----------



## Guinan (Nov 19, 2014)

So I looked on the MHM website yesterday, to see about other approved gels, and I decided to read up on ACV b/c I was thinking about switching to using BS; since I am lo po. However, the website states that I can still use ACV even though I am lo-po and that the heat that is generating from DC overnight will help penetrate the hair shaft. That makes sense, cause I could not understand why my hair responds well to the ACV even with me being lo-po.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2014)

pelohello said:


> So I looked on the MHM website yesterday, to see about other approved gels, and I decided to read up on ACV b/c I was thinking about switching to using BS; since I am lo po. However, the website states that I can still use ACV even though I am lo-po and that the heat that is generating from DC overnight will help penetrate the hair shaft. That makes sense, cause I could not understand why my hair responds well to the ACV even with me being lo-po.



Thanks for sharing this. I think other lo-po ladies would like to know they can use ACV as well and can make adjustments to step 2 to open their cuticles.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2014)

I forgot I said I was going to skip the clay step mid-week to make the process faster  But it is giving me some time to continue to play around with the pink clay. The pink clay also emphasizes my splits so I can cut them out a little easier, although it is quite messy. 

My definition is more pronounced now with the clay and I'm seeing some definition remain after I rinse. I've tried rinsing in cool water to see if that makes a difference but I can't say yet. By continuing to cut out the splits and doing the regimen twice a week, I do think I will be able to do a wng in April  

I tried the pink clay with water, acv and honey. The honey didn't seem to matter. So next wash I will do pink clay, acv, honey and oil and hopefully it will apply easier. 

I was able to twist my hair up in 30 to 45 minutes which is fabulous. So I'm happy with my hair right now. It's growing, I'm retaining and my moisture is lasting for 4 days. 

When I get these splits under control, this regimen will be really good for me.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2014)

This is from NaturallyCurly.com

h2-curly-cocktails-for-absolute-beginners

Curly and coily haired women are notorious for taking matters into their own hands when it comes to their hair. We trim, style and even mix our own treatments. We like to call it Curly Mixology. But if you are new to the world of natural hair then it can be hard, and sometimes overwhelming, to know where to start. So here are two simple curly cocktails that we guarantee anyone can do at home.

*DIY CoWash*
If you've begun to care for your natural hair, you've probably heard by now that you need to keep shampooing to a minimum. That's not to say that you should stop shampooing, but when you do you want to make sure you are not stripping or drying your hair out too much. One of the easiest ways to do that is to mix conditioner into your shampoo.

*RECIPE:*

1 part shampoo - such as HAIRepair Invigorating Shampoo
3 parts daily conditioner - such as HAIRepair Nourishing Conditioner
The amounts will really vary based on how long, thick and dense your hair is. So rather than telling you one tablespoon we prefer to give it to you in parts. Simply mix this together and shampoo as you normally would. Some curlies like to condition again after they cowash, but you should try this out for yourself and see if you need the extra moisture.

*DIY Deep Treatment*
It is important for naturals to do a deep treatment about once a week to make sure your hair isn't losing too much moisture.

*RECIPE:*

1 part conditioner - such as HAIRepair Nourishing Conditioner
1 part oil - such as HAIRepair Silkening Serum
For this cocktail, simply mix equal parts of your favorite conditioner with your favorite oil. Apply this throughout the hair and leave it on at least 30 minutes to an hour. To open up the cuticle you can wrap the hair or put on a shower cap so that your body heat warms up the treatment.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Nov 19, 2014)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I recall the most noticeable difference in my hair was directly after I did my first modified Cherry Lola treatment. There was such a difference in definition that it almost freaked me out a little



I did the same thing. I did the original Cherry Lola and I ended up running some errands that day so I had it in my hair for almost 2 hrs. When I took the baggy off wowsers! I couldn't believe my eyes. My hair was so weighty, like it had soaked up tons of moisture. The second time wasn't as significant. Speaking of Cherry Lola treatments, how often are you all doing them?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2014)

hairtimes5 said:


> I did the same thing. I did the original Cherry Lola and I ended up running some errands that day so I had it in my hair for almost 2 hrs. When I took the baggy off wowsers! I couldn't believe my eyes. My hair was so weighty, like it had soaked up tons of moisture. The second time wasn't as significant. Speaking of Cherry Lola treatments, how often are you all doing them?



Yeah I think the first time was more noticeable than the remaining times. I use a keratin protein treatment once a month since I color my hair. So I do the cherry lola/carmel just when I feel like buying all of the stuff. I did one in May and I think another in June. I didn't do any July through October and  just did my last one in November.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 19, 2014)

hairtimes5 said:


> I did the same thing. I did the original Cherry Lola and I ended up running some errands that day so I had it in my hair for almost 2 hrs. When I took the baggy off wowsers! I couldn't believe my eyes. My hair was so weighty, like it had soaked up tons of moisture. The second time wasn't as significant. Speaking of Cherry Lola treatments, how often are you all doing them?



I've done it twice 4 weeks apart. One at the beginning of October and one at the end. I've done no other form of protein treatment in how long, so I wanted to balance things out a bit after all this moisture my hair was experiencing. I may try henna once my spot has grown in some more. I checked today while massaging the area with JCBO and it is definitely no longer a smooth patch


----------



## Guinan (Nov 19, 2014)

Decided to do mhm tonight due to the white residue from the gel & shea butter. Prior to doing the ACV i rinsed my hair with water. I have lots of frizz but on the plus side my hair super soft. 

I will upload more pics once ive done my weekend mhm. The attached pics is my hair wet with no product


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2014)

It's quiet in here. Where is everyone?


----------



## aharri23 (Nov 20, 2014)

I just got 3 products from curl mart because of the sale!

- CRN Aloe Whipped Butter Gel
- CRN Curl Maker
- Curl Junkie Strawberry Icecream Curl Rehab Conditioner


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> aharri23;20799861[/USER]]I just got 3 products from curl mart because of the sale!
> 
> - CRN Aloe Whipped Butter Gel
> - CRN Curl Maker
> - Curl Junkie Strawberry Icecream Curl Rehab Conditioner



You must have been following me around the store  

I bought the CRN Aloe Whipped Butter Gel and 
Curl Junkie Strawberry Icecream Curl Rehab Conditioner

but I also bought
CRN Curlaide Moisture Butter
and 
MyHoneyChild Type 4 Hair Creme

Just in case I have to wear twist longer than I think


----------



## aharri23 (Nov 20, 2014)

Haha that is really weird! I guess we bought similar products because we both do MHM lol

I didnt like the CRN curlaide moisture butter, my hair didn't absorb it. It sat on my hair and left white residue. Let me know your thoughts though!


----------



## iheartcouture (Nov 20, 2014)

I ended up trying the method last night and am currently on day 2, but with an unapproved conditioner until I can find something other than the tresemme. My initial thoughts are that yes, it is slightly time consuming but it's mostly waiting so I'm okay with that. I'm hoping I gain more softness and moisture over the next month or two. I added pics up thread as well.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> Haha that is really weird! I guess we bought similar products because we both do MHM lol
> 
> I didnt like the CRN curlaide moisture butter, my hair didn't absorb it. It sat on my hair and left white residue. Let me know your thoughts though!



I will let you know. I plan on using it for my flat twist so it may work out ago. We shall see.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2014)

iheartcouture said:


> I ended up trying the method last night and am currently on day 2, but with an unapproved conditioner until I can find something other than the tresemme. My initial thoughts are that yes, it is slightly time consuming but it's mostly waiting so I'm okay with that. I'm hoping I gain more softness and moisture over the next month or two. I added pics up thread as well.



From your picture it looks like you had some nice results. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Nov 20, 2014)

Has anyone flat ironed their hair yet?  I'll be getting a trim and a flatiron next week for my 4 year natural anniversary.  Hopefully I'll finally be APL.  I plan on doing the whole regimen the night before to make sure my hair is hydrated.


----------



## tashboog (Nov 21, 2014)

Well I'm still doing the MHM bald spot regimen for the winter and I've had my braids in for 3 weeks so now its time to wash this hair. That's what I'll be doing this weekend . I think I might need to use my protein conditioner after all this moisture. Per faithVA suggestion, I will try the rhassoul clay without oil and honey just to see if I can get better definition this time around. After that then back braided up it goes for another 3 weeks . Hopefully by the time I'm done with this regimen I will have retained some nice length for the spring b/c that's when I'll resume the regular MHM regimen.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> Has anyone flat ironed their hair yet?  I'll be getting a trim and a flatiron next week for my 4 year natural anniversary.  Hopefully I'll finally be APL.  I plan on doing the whole regimen the night before to make sure my hair is hydrated.



I think someone in the old thread said they had. I don't remember who that was though. If I find the thread I will let you know.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2014)

tashboog said:


> Well I'm still doing the MHM bald spot regimen for the winter and I've had my braids in for 3 weeks so now its time to wash this hair. That's what I'll be doing this weekend . I think I might need to use my protein conditioner after all this moisture. Per faithVA suggestion, I will try the rhassoul clay without oil and honey just to see if I can get better definition this time around. After that then back braided up it goes for another 3 weeks . Hopefully by the time I'm done with this regimen I will have retained some nice length for the spring b/c that's when I'll resume the regular MHM regimen.



Cool, you remembered to leave out the oil and honey for the rhassoul.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 21, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> Has anyone flat ironed their hair yet? I'll be getting a trim and a flatiron next week for my 4 year natural anniversary. Hopefully I'll finally be APL. I plan on doing the whole regimen the night before to make sure my hair is hydrated.


 
I flat ironed my hair and I did the MHM prior to flat ironing. My hair was supersoft and very easy to detangle. I didnt have to re-wet my hair either. Usually my hair is already dry by the time I get to the section to blowdry.

Only problem is I had put wayyyyy too much heat protectant and it caused me to have stickiness and rough ends.


----------



## AJellyCake (Nov 21, 2014)

Can you all share where you buy your rhassoul from please? I'm sure you mentioned it earlier.


----------



## tashboog (Nov 21, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> Can you all share where you buy your rhassoul from please? I'm sure you mentioned it earlier.


I ordered mine from butters-n-bars.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2014)

^^So did I. I have been looking for different sources though. I will share when I find them.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Nov 21, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I flat ironed my hair and I did the MHM prior to flat ironing. My hair was supersoft and very easy to detangle. I didnt have to re-wet my hair either. Usually my hair is already dry by the time I get to the section to blowdry.
> 
> Only problem is I had put wayyyyy too much heat protectant and it caused me to have stickiness and rough ends.



Thanks!  I'll be going to the salon so I will extra vigilant about the amount of heat she uses.  I have areas in my hair that are prone to heat damage.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi guys.
Been baggying for the past 2 weeks but I really want to wash my hair, if only just to play in it again lol so will be doing that this coming Tuesday. Just wanted to say I bought a shower filter head and have used it twice on my hair. It may be too early to tell, but I swear I felt the difference in my hair after the clay step. It just felt smoother/ softer somehow. It's all good


----------



## Guinan (Nov 21, 2014)

I think I'll make sum flaxseed gel tonight. I havent made any in such a long time.


----------



## Ann0804 (Nov 21, 2014)

Update/ mini review on Q-Redew:

I got my q Redew on Monday and I'm loving it. I've used it on wet hair, dry hair, for hot oil treatments, to refresh and to hydrate my hair. I discovered I don't  have to take my hair down to use it. I can use the q Redew while my hair is in twists. The only negative is- I wish the water chamber were larger so my steam sessions could go longer than 5 mins. before refilling. Refilling is easy if I keep a water bottle nearby.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2014)

Ann0804 said:


> Update/ mini review on Q-Redew:
> 
> I got my q Redew on Monday and I'm loving it. I've used it on wet hair, dry hair, for hot oil treatments, to refresh and to hydrate my hair. I discovered I don't  have to take my hair down to use it. I can use the q Redew while my hair is in twists. The only negative is- I wish the water chamber were larger so my steam sessions could go longer than 5 mins. before refilling. Refilling is easy if I keep a water bottle nearby.



Thanks for sharing your review Ann0804. 

I want one but I need to catch a sale.  I will be keeping my eyes open.


----------



## aharri23 (Nov 22, 2014)

So since everyone kept raving about Hello Curly I wanted to buy some, but it's sold out. I did some research and found most of the ingredients online. Here are the ingredients. 

Organic Aloe Vera Juice, Aqueous-Infused Extracts of Marshmallow, Chamomile, Nettle, Horsetail, Vitamin E, Agave Nectar Extract, Citric Acid, Potassium Sorbate and Natural Fragrance. 

All the ingredients cost me about $60 including shipping. I dont know the exact ratios but I'm gonna play around with them and see what gives the best definition/moisture. I'm assuming its about 90% Aloe vera juice, 2% marshmallow extract, 2% chamomile extract, 2% nettle extract, 2% horsetail extract , 0.5% vitamin E extract, 0.5% agave nectar extract, 0.1% citric acid, 0.5% potassium sorbate, and fragrance.

all of the extracts are pretty expensive ($12 for 1 oz.) so im pretty sure they don't use that much of them in a batch of gel otherwise they would be losing profit. Aloe vera juice is pretty cheap. Potassium sorbate is just a preservative.

What's interesting I found is that the ingredients are almost exactly the same as KCCC 

Ingredients: botanical infusion of water, horsetail, chamomile, nettle and marshmallow, organic aloe vera juice, agave nectar extract, tocopheryl acetate (vitamin e), pectic, citric acid, potassium sorbate and natural fragrance

Both formulas use horsetail, chamomile, nettle and marshmallow, agave nectar, aloe vera juice and vitamin E. They are pretty much the same ingredients. I'm hoping I can mix something that will do the job.

If anyone has any experience with making products, or any advice please let me know!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 22, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> So since everyone kept raving about Hello Curly I wanted to buy some, but it's sold out. I did some research and found most of the ingredients online. Here are the ingredients.
> 
> Organic Aloe Vera Juice, Aqueous-Infused Extracts of Marshmallow, Chamomile, Nettle, Horsetail, Vitamin E, Agave Nectar Extract, Citric Acid, Potassium Sorbate and Natural Fragrance.
> 
> ...



Wow you are ambitious. I hope you get it to work. What do you think makes it thick? 

I wonder how it would work if the herbs were infused in the aloe versus using extracts. I may try that since I have all the herbs.


----------



## aharri23 (Nov 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Wow you are ambitious. I hope you get it to work. What do you think makes it thick?
> 
> I wonder how it would work if the herbs were infused in the aloe versus using extracts. I may try that since I have all the herbs.



Apparently marshmallow root infused makes a slippery texture. I just canceled my order of the liquid extract because I realize that I need powered form to make the infusion.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Nov 22, 2014)

I think tons of people are doing this method because just about everywhere I look, clay is sold out. The next time I buy some rhassoul I'm buying a 5lb bag.

As much as I love Hello Curly, I'm missing my flaxseed gel. Hopefully I'll get a chance to make some tonight. As for my hair, it's looking better and better but still not as moisturized as I would like. Anybody else having the same problem? I want to try doing a wng with mostly conditioner and just a little gel to seal the ends and see if there's a difference.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 22, 2014)

Got my DC on. Will rinse out 2morrow


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 22, 2014)

I am going to do the whole method now that I am natural. I am dying to see how my natural hair behaves with the max hydration method!


----------



## Guinan (Nov 23, 2014)

Made some flaxseed gel yesterday. However, I wasn't able to add olive oil cause I ran out. I'm thinking of adding alittle bit od shea butter to it, but I am afraid that it is going to change the consistency of the flaxseed gel. So far all I have in the gel is peppermint oil.

I still have my DC in my hair. I'm about to rinse it out and apply my clay.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> Apparently marshmallow root infused makes a slippery texture. I just canceled my order of the liquid extract because I realize that I need powered form to make the infusion.



Glad you were able to cancel. I thought dry herbs would work better but wasn't sure.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> hairtimes5;20808827[/USER]]I think tons of people are doing this method because just about everywhere I look, clay is sold out. The next time I buy some rhassoul I'm buying a 5lb bag.
> 
> As much as I love Hello Curly, I'm missing my flaxseed gel. Hopefully I'll get a chance to make some tonight. As for my hair, it's looking better and better but still not as moisturized as I would like. Anybody else having the same problem? I want to try doing a wng with mostly conditioner and just a little gel to seal the ends and see if there's a difference.



Where can you find a 5lb bag?

I'm having the same problem. My hair feels and looks better but not as moisturizer as I like. But I know my progress is gradual. It seems to take several weeks to see significant changes.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I am going to do the whole method now that I am natural. I am dying to see how my natural hair behaves with the max hydration method!



When are you going to try it.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

Yesterday was wash day. Doing pretty good at sticking to every 3 or 4 days. 

I did the baking soda step yesterday. I'm still working on the ratios. I'm using the curl ecstasy conditioner which you can really dilute so much so that I haven't figure out by how much. I used 3 oz of conditioner and added enough water until I had 16 oz of conditioner and it was still thick  Next time I will only use 1 oz of conditioner to see how that works. 

I let that sit for 30 minutes and then cowashed with the diluted curls ecstasy. I cut the grass and raked leaves while I baggied with it for about 3 hours. I rinsed and then used the pink clay I have gotten a better consistency with this. I did 7 tbsp of clay, 9 oz of water, 1 tsp of oil, 1 tsp of honey and 1/4 tsp of acv. Next time I will add more oil to gt more slip. I left the clay in for at least 30 minutes. I was tired from the yard work and just ready to be done.

Then I decided to try an oil rinse so I mixed 1/2 cup of oil plus 3 tbsp of conditioner and left that on while I showered. Next time I think I will do a 1 to 2 for the oil or a 2 to 1 (conditioner to oil). The jury is still out whether I like it or not.

I didn't do a leave in since I did the oil rinse. I twisted with AIA curling cream and sealed with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade.

I will see if the oil rinse works as well as doing the LOCO for the winter. 

I could see more definition in my hair with the clay but with the oil rinse lost all definition. Oil and glycerin both cause my hair to poof and not clump so I know I will omit those if I ever try a wng.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I could see more definition in my hair with the clay but with the oil rinse lost all definition. Oil and glycerin both cause my hair to poof and not clump so I know I will omit those if I ever try a wng.


This is interesting to me. I'm coming to an understanding of the method. It's part moisture, part training your coils, that's why the gel is so important. Oils and curly puddings and what-not don't leave the necessary 'cast'.

With that in mind, maybe those who don't want to wng's could use a leave-in and then, idk, AVG (or any gel with little hold)? Let it dry, cast formed, and then style however.

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> This is interesting to me. I'm coming to an understanding of the method. It's part moisture, part training your coils, that's why the gel is so important. Oils and curly puddings and what-not don't leave the necessary 'cast'.
> 
> With that in mind, maybe those who don't want to wng's could use a leave-in and then, idk, AVG (or any gel with little hold)? Let it dry, cast formed, and then style however.
> 
> Just thinking out loud.



I agree, it is part moisture and part training your coils. I found I have to start training my coils and the conditioning step. 

The only reason(s) I'm not using gel is because I'm being cheap right now and waiting for length. I also don't think I have enough moisture in my hair to withstand the dryness of winter and I need that LOCO for just right now. I could definitely be wrong about this. This could just be what I'm comfortable with and a little afraid to try the gel in the winter. I can see the curl definition moving up my strand over the weeks so I'm just waiting it out. 

I'm trying to save my gel for the spring and just hoping this waiting game is playing out for me. But I agree with you, I think the gel really helps to train the hair.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I agree, it is part moisture and part training your coils. I found I have to start training my coils and the conditioning step.
> 
> *The only reason(s) I'm not using gel is because I'm being cheap right now and waiting for length. I also don't think I have enough moisture in my hair to withstand the dryness of winter *and I need that LOCO for just right now. I could definitely be wrong about this. This could just be what I'm comfortable with and a little afraid to try the gel in the winter. I can see the curl definition moving up my strand over the weeks so I'm just waiting it out.
> 
> *I'm trying to save my gel for the spring* and just hoping this waiting game is playing out for me. But I agree with you, I think the gel really helps to train the hair.


As long as you're seeing steady progress post-clay, your plan sounds fine to me. Similar to my own.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 23, 2014)

finished my hair!!! Just waiting for it to dry. The flaxseed gel that I made yesterday turned out amazing; nice and thick. When I rinsed my hair from the DC, my hair was really frizzy. However, after the clay my curls were ALOT more defined. I ran out of clay; so I guess I'll order my rhassoul clay tomorrow. 

I have this annoying natural part; so I centered my hair to the front and put a hair clip there until it dries. I'm hoping it stays so that it can create a bang.

I plan on doing protein next week. I think that's why my hair was so frizzy after the DC. It was super soft and super frizzy.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

pelohello said:


> finished my hair!!! Just waiting for it to dry. The flaxseed gel that I made yesterday turned out amazing; nice and thick. When I rinsed my hair from the DC, my hair was really frizzy. However, after the clay my curls were ALOT more defined. I ran out of clay; so I guess I'll order my rhassoul clay tomorrow.
> 
> I have this annoying natural part; so I centered my hair to the front and put a hair clip there until it dries. I'm hoping it stays so that it can create a bang.



Where are you ordering clay from?


----------



## Guinan (Nov 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Where are you ordering clay from?


 
I'm ordering from Amazon. It's 12.00 for 1lbs (is that a good price). The vendor is Halaleveryday. I wanted to order from this website that naputal85, uses but they have been sold out for months and the only thing that they have available for the rhassoul clay is 5lbs for 55.00.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

[USER=353889 said:
			
		

> pelohello[/USER];20812147]I'm ordering from Amazon. It's 12.00 for 1lbs (is that a good price). The vendor is Halaleveryday. I wanted to order from this website that naputal85, uses but they have been sold out for months and the only thing that they have available for the rhassoul clay is 5lbs for 55.00.



It depends on how much shipping is. Butter and Bars sells theirs for $9.99 but shipping could make the difference

http://www.butters-n-bars.com/moroccan-mud-rhassoul-clay.html

Yeah, I think $55 for 5 lbs is too much.


----------



## iheartcouture (Nov 23, 2014)

Completed my 2nd round today. I did not use gel this time because I don't have an approved gel yet. I also left the clay on overnight--my hair really loved that. I probably won't do that every time but will incorporate it every so often. 

Already seeing more definition on the ends of some strands, and I'm excited about that.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Nov 23, 2014)

faithVA I bought my rhassoul from Bulk Apocathery and they sell the 5 lb bag for $34.

I decided to go back to Tresemme radiant volume this morning when I did my hair. I revisited the TJ tea tree tingle awhile back and got hooked. One thing I noticed is that I can dilute TJTTT a lot, to the point that it's watery,  and still get good slip. I don't find that to be the case with the Tresemme. Maybe it was just my hair acting funny but I had to use a lot to detangle, I just was not getting the slip I needed. Anyway...I was in a rush this morning so I blew my roots dry and stretched them while doing so, I loved my hair today. When I stretch by doing a low pony or pineapple it just doesn't look the same, the shape looks odd and uneven. I want to find a heatless way to stretch that gives me the same look as when I blow dry.

I had to pull out my humidifier the other day. I swear I can  literally feel the heat drying my hair out. I might start doing the GHE under beanies. This weather will wreak havoc on my hair, skin, and nails if I let it.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

hairtimes5 said:


> faithVA I bought my rhassoul from Bulk Apocathery and they sell the 5 lb bag for $34.
> 
> I decided to go back to Tresemme radiant volume this morning when I did my hair. I revisited the TJ tea tree tingle awhile back and got hooked. One thing I noticed is that I can dilute TJTTT a lot, to the point that it's watery,  and still get good slip. I don't find that to be the case with the Tresemme. Maybe it was just my hair acting funny but I had to use a lot to detangle, I just was not getting the slip I needed. Anyway...I was in a rush this morning so I blew my roots dry and stretched them while doing so, I loved my hair today. When I stretch by doing a low pony or pineapple it just doesn't look the same, the shape looks odd and uneven. I want to find a heatless way to stretch that gives me the same look as when I blow dry.
> 
> I had to pull out my humidifier the other day. I swear I can  literally feel the heat drying my hair out. I might start doing the GHE under beanies. This weather will wreak havoc on my hair, skin, and nails if I let it.



You have all types of great information   That is a much better price.

I think gheing under your beanie is a great idea. I have been doing that to and from work. And I try to remember when I get home.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 24, 2014)

Curls (http://www.curls.biz/)

35% off

Coupon Code: HOLIDAYCURLS

Just in case anyone wanted to try the curls ecstasy conditioner. This may be a good time. My hair is picky about conditioners so I can't really give a review of how it works. But I do know that if you want something that can be diluted to the nth degree this conditioner definitely can. They have a 32 oz jar that will probably last you 6 months if not a year if you dilute it.


----------



## tashboog (Nov 24, 2014)

So this weekend, was wash day for me for the bald spot regimen. I worked on my scalp and applied Haitian black castor oil and massaged my scalp and baggyed over night. Then the next morning, I applied the ACV rinse to my hair and scalp and let that sit for an 1 hr. After baggying for 3 weeks my scalp really needed that ACV on my scalp . After rinsing I felt like I needed some protein cuz my hair felt kind of stretchy so I applied Claudie's Revitalizer normalizing conditioner to balance my hair. This conditioner is not MHM approved but I'm not low porosity (I'm med to high) and my hair needs protein so I'm keeping protein in my regimen . My hair felt really good after rinsing out the conditioner. My hair is still super frizzy at the roots to mid length of my hair but my ends are finally starting to hydrate. 

This time around, I used the rhassoul clay without the honey and oil just to see if I could get better curl definition. I used 4 tbs of rhassoul clay, 1/4 tsp ACV, 1/2 tsp cayenne pepper, and filled the rest of my applicator bottle with warm distilled water. I ended up leaving it in for more than an hour out of pure laziness, but my hair was super soft and I had some curl definition after rinsing. I'm hoping that my hair will be ready to do wash n gos by April. If not I will probably do braid outs until I have more hydration. I couldn't tell any difference between the clay with oil and honey or without so that's good to know. faithVA said that I have about 50% hydration which is good cuz I didn't think I had any . I think I'll get there, but it is a slow process for me since the initial condition of my hair wasn't the greatest. 

Now I'm back in cornrows and wigging it until April. I do like that with wigs I can have different looks and experiment with different colors. It's so much fun wearing wigs and my coworkers are use to me having long hair one day and short hair the next .


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 24, 2014)

tashboog This is me. Give or take a few ingredients


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 24, 2014)

What progress, if any, have you noticed with the problem spot(s)?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 24, 2014)

honeybee this is related to what you were referring to as training the hair.

How to Tame Frizzy Hair According to Science (Excerpt)

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlr...how-to-tame-frizzy-hair-according-to-science/

...
It is like musical chairs. The hydrogen bonds just stop and bond to wherever they can as quickly as possible, which usually leads to frizz city if the strands are not being held in place. This is where alignment comes into play.

How to tame frizz
How do you eliminate those rogue strands of hair that are ultimately the culprits of frizz? One of the biggest secrets to eliminating frizz is to focus on curl alignment.

TOOLS

Every strand of hair has its own geometric pattern, but by using curl defining products we have the ability help manipulate the curl pattern of the strands using our fingers, comb, rods, etc. to ensure that every twist and coil from one strand to the next align to create beautiful, frizz free curls.

PRODUCTS

Relying on the fixative properties in these products help the alignment of the strands to stay in place.

TECHNIQUE

And do not simply rub product onto a huge patch of hair, take the time to carefully pull product through smaller sections to better align the strands, further defining and training the hair to stay where you want it to stay (e.g. shingling and the rake and smooth). This way, as hydrogen bonds start to form as the hair dries, they lock the hair in alignment with the surrounding strands of hair, leading to fewer frizzes.

OIL

Also, sealing the hair with oil based products or natural butters can help to further lock the hair in place by preventing moisture/humidity from disturbing the careful formed curls.
...


----------



## AJellyCake (Nov 24, 2014)

Can anyone think of any edge control type products that are MHM friendly? Flaxseed gel, Hello Curly, KCCC don't really have the hold I would prefer for my edges sometimes.


----------



## tashboog (Nov 24, 2014)

AbsyBlvd said:


> What progress, if any, have you noticed with the problem spot(s)?



AbsyBlvd I've been doing the bald spot regimen for about 3 months. I have scarring alopecia in those areas so it may take me longer to see results. One thing I have noticed is that my crown spot a.k.a highway is shrinking. It use to be very large but it's slowly shrinking. I have some small hairs growing in one of my other spots as well. It's a slow process but I'm going to do this regimen until April and hopefully by then I'll have something good to report back .


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 25, 2014)

So 3 weeks of GHE are up and today was wash day. I've been itching to see my hair for about a week (it's my longest stint baggying thus far). I must say that there is a noticeable difference in the coverage of my problem spot. There seems to be more little hairs growing in there. I think I will continue to baggy for a least 3 week periods and monitor the changes, if any. I definitely think the baggying and shower filter are helping when it comes to my hair accepting moisture. 
As I'll probably wash again at the end of the week, I decided to seal with a little wheatgerm oil and KCCC. 
1. Co washed and detangled. 4. 60/70% dry with product.


----------



## tashboog (Nov 26, 2014)

AbsyBlvd said:


> So 3 weeks of GHE are up and today was wash day. I've been itching to see my hair for about a week (it's my longest stint baggying thus far). I must say that there is a noticeable difference in the coverage of my problem spot. There seems to be more little hairs growing in there. I think I will continue to baggy for a least 3 week periods and monitor the changes, if any. I definitely think the baggying and shower filter are helping when it comes to my hair accepting moisture.
> As I'll probably wash again at the end of the week, I decided to seal with a little wheatgerm oil and KCCC.
> 1. Co washed and detangled. 4. 60/70% dry with product.


AbsyBlvd your hair looks great and it looks like doing the GHE is really paying off. It's nice to know that you're seeing progress with your problem spots as well. I think you should definitely do the GHE for at least 6 weeks cuz it can help with ur problem areas and with your hydration . Then once you're satisfied with the results, you can go back to the normal MHM regimen. My progress is super slow but I'm hopeful that I will also see improvement with my problem areas as well. Let's try to keep each other motivated cuz I no it's not easy baggying 24-7. Good luck and keep up the good work .


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 26, 2014)

tashboog Thanks for your words of encouragement. With regards to the 24/7 baggying, tell me about it! I have two new wigs and I'm already feeling bored. I guess now that I am finding what works for my hair, I want to experiment with styling and all that good stuff but I am remaining as patient as I can. I know you are right when in comes to trying a 6 week stint (I've had intentions of doing a full 3 months like Pinke Cube) but am slowly building up to that. I need to fix up and treat it like my favourite protective style of crochet braids. I could keep those in for months at a time, no problem.
If the new growth doesnt spur us on, at least we will be here to keep each other going


----------



## Guinan (Nov 26, 2014)

I will be doing the modified MHM tonight and prepping my hair for a twistout. I hope I have enough flaxseed gel to do my twistout. 

I've had my wng now for about 4 days and it probably could go the rest of the week; as it still looks "fresh". But I'm REALLY trying to stay consistent with my reggie; so I will be doing my midweek cowash.


----------



## CocoGlow (Nov 26, 2014)

I posted this in the November Sale thread ...

*Bulk Apothecary
www.bulkapothecary.com*

*20% off Sale * (Sale Price Reflected in Shopping Cart Automatically)

Ends Monday 12/1 at Midnight

** They Sell Herbs, Butters, Clays, Oils, etc **

*****************************************************
I purchase my Clay and Olive Oil for MHM from this site because the prices are great! The shipping is a bit high but it still works out to be good deal over other websites.

*Sodium Bentonite Clay 1lb $2.98/5lbs $7.67/10lbs $32.50
Rhassoul Clay 1lb $7.98/5lbs $33.97
Extra Virgin Olive Oil 1lb $4.97/8lbs $39.92*

** Please note, the Bentonite Clay sold here is the Sodium version - not the Calcium version which is what the Aztec Secret Healing Brand is made of. From my experience the Sodium version works similarly but tends to soak up more water so you MIGHT need to tweak your recipe by using more water for your Clay Treatments but you will have to play with your recipe a bit to figure out what works best for you. It is waaay cheaper and works for me  

** I have yet to try their Rhassoul Clay but the price is decent in comparison to other vendors.

** The Extra Virgin Olive Oil is great and comes in a dark (black) plastic bottle with a regular flip cap top.


----------



## tashboog (Nov 26, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> Can anyone think of any edge control type products that are MHM friendly? Flaxseed gel, Hello Curly, KCCC don't really have the hold I would prefer for my edges sometimes.



AJellyCake I've only tried one of these but I found these by googling it.

*Eden BodyWorks Edge Control Gel*
First 6 Ingredients: Water, Ceteareth-20, PEG-7 Glyceryl Cocoate, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Vera) Leaf Juice, PEG-50 Shea Butter

*Nubian Heritage Indian Hemp & Tamanu Edge Taming Taffy*
First 6 Ingredients: Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter)(Certified Organic Ingredient), Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil (Certified Organic Ingredient), Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil  (Certified Organic Ingredient), Vegetable Glycerin, Cannabis Sativa (Hemp) Seed  Oil, Calophyllum Inophyllum (Tamanu) Oil

*Curls Passion Fruit Control Paste* ( I don't think this one is MHM approved but I love this for my edges)
First 6 Ingredients: Water, Ceteareth-25, PEG-7 Glyceryl Cocoate, Glycerin, Isostearyl Isostearate, PEG-40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil


----------



## AJellyCake (Nov 26, 2014)

tashboog said:


> AJellyCake I've only tried one of these but I found these by googling it.  Eden BodyWorks Edge Control Gel First 6 Ingredients: Water, Ceteareth-20, PEG-7 Glyceryl Cocoate, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Vera) Leaf Juice, PEG-50 Shea Butter  Nubian Heritage Indian Hemp & Tamanu Edge Taming Taffy First 6 Ingredients: Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter)(Certified Organic Ingredient), Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil (Certified Organic Ingredient), Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil  (Certified Organic Ingredient), Vegetable Glycerin, Cannabis Sativa (Hemp) Seed  Oil, Calophyllum Inophyllum (Tamanu) Oil  Curls Passion Fruit Control Paste ( I don't think this one is MHM approved but I love this for my edges) First 6 Ingredients: Water, Ceteareth-25, PEG-7 Glyceryl Cocoate, Glycerin, Isostearyl Isostearate, PEG-40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil



Thanks so much!


----------



## Guinan (Nov 26, 2014)

Question for yall: I plan on bleaching my roots this weekend. Do you think that the clay step would alter the color? I dont think it would since it didnt last time. But my last color was a reddish blonde. This time around I'm going blonde, blonde; but just highlighted blonde roots


----------



## hairtimes5 (Nov 26, 2014)

Finally got around to trying the clay step first yesterday and I didn't notice a difference so I'll just stick to the regular method.

I'm trying to wean myself off of Hello Curly since the company seems a little unstable these days.  I made a batch of flaxseed gel last night but forgot to take it in the shower with me this morning so I used conditioner to do my wng.  I didn't think it would turn out well but I like it (pics are of both sides). The top front of my hair is not as defined but that's always been my stubborn section. I think I may be at about 70% hydration. It's that pesky top part that's taking its time. Don't matter, I'm just excited to have a regimen that actually works for my hair. Now to figure out those 4 daughters of mine...erplexed


----------



## faithVA (Nov 26, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Question for yall: I plan on bleaching my roots this weekend. Do you think that the clay step would alter the color? I dont think it would since it didnt last time. But my last color was a reddish blonde. This time around I'm going blonde, blonde; but just highlighted blonde roots



I wouldn't think so but I'm not for sure. Since you are going lighter I would think it would be OK. I go darker and for the most part the clay doesn't change my color.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 26, 2014)

hairtimes5 said:


> Finally got around to trying the clay step first yesterday and I didn't notice a difference so I'll just stick to the regular method.
> 
> I'm trying to wean myself off of Hello Curly since the company seems a little unstable these days.  I made a batch of flaxseed gel last night but forgot to take it in the shower with me this morning so I used conditioner to do my wng.  I didn't think it would turn out well but I like it (pics are of both sides). The top front of my hair is not as defined but that's always been my stubborn section. I think I may be at about 70% hydration. It's that pesky top part that's taking its time. Don't matter, I'm just excited to have a regimen that actually works for my hair. Now to figure out those 4 daughters of mine...erplexed



Very pretty curls.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 27, 2014)

got my juicy twists in. I plan on taking them out shortly for a twistout. I did something alittle different. I decided to start playing with parts. So hopefully it turned out right. I did have alittle breakage and alittle difficulty in detangling. I think the culprit was that I knew I needed to do a protein treatment but I wanted to wait until this weekend for when I do the whole MHM. 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!! Please be safe and I hope everyone has a blessed day.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Nov 27, 2014)

Went to the salon to get a trim and a flatiron. My hair was noticeably shinier and sleeker than my last flatiron 3 months ago.  I'm nearing the end of trimming off some damaged ends.  Probably two more trims will do.

I threw in some flexirods for a soft curl.  I don't put any heat on my hair after a flatiron.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 27, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> Went to the salon to get a trim and a flatiron. My hair was noticeably shinier and sleeker than my last flatiron 3 months ago.  I'm nearing the end of trimming off some damaged ends.  Probably two more trims will do.
> 
> I threw in some flexirods for a soft curl.  I don't put any heat on my hair after a flatiron.



Your hair looks lovely.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2014)

I was supposed to wash last night but was busy and skipped it. So today I just put my head under the shower stream and soaked my hair while in flat twist. My flat twist held up well. Usually hey would expand and loosen. I took out each twist and applied leave in, curling cream and sealed with a butter blend.

I will color on Sunday and do part of the process.


----------



## sweetpea7 (Nov 28, 2014)

so I did the acv rinse and deep conditioned with tresemme naturals and my hair felt great! However I did the bentonite clay wash and my curls were defined but dry! I'm going to try the entire method again, if it's still dry I think I will try protective princess shortened version. 

But for now, I hope the knot today will help. I might put some fsg on top while my chunky braids are still wet. No pics yet but I'll be sure to take them soon.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 28, 2014)

My mom had been doing the MHM religiously but fell off dealing with some health problems (her thyroid, which explains some of her hair issues). She got some KCCC last week. This morning, I was like, show me the frizziest part of your hair. I wet it, applied heavily diluted KCKT and KCCC, let it air dry and got her a mirror. She was amazed! 

Her wngs were always kinda dry-looking and never defined, even with the method. She wasn't applying the products properly, I think. She always claims her hair is soooo dry, and soooo knotty, and just soooo everything difficult.  I let it slide cuz, hey, if that's all the racial baggage she accumulated from growing up in the 50's, I count her as lucky. 

Anyway, yay, another convert!


----------



## aharri23 (Nov 28, 2014)

I stopped using ACV in my clay mixture cause I want to ensure my cuticles are being opened and I found a way to make a smooth mixture without using ACV.

I tried the curl junkie curl rehab condish and I liked it, but KCKT does the same thing plus I can dilute it. Probably won't repurchase but it is a great conditioner! I'm also paranoid about shea butter (shea butter is the 4th ingredient) building up on my hair over time. If your hair has no problems with shea butter then by all means try it!

I like my own hair gel better than CRN curl maker and KCCC so I'll use those up then be done with both. CRN curl maker has coconut oil and panthenol high on the ingredient list, but it is a really good gel and it gave me a more defined wash and go than the KCCC, however if I wasn't careful and used too much gel in one section it would flake. My own hair gel gives me the hold of CRN and definition but doesn't flake (probably because I don't use panthenol or coconut oil)

I really wanna use up all my products so I can just use KCKT, DIY hair gel, and clay. Probably will take me a year to use up all these products!


----------



## hairdiva2002 (Nov 28, 2014)

I didn't get out of bed until late but still scored my fix of Mud Puddle and some nice soap presents at Hattache! I was so worried that @faithVA was going to get all the mud. j/k Did you get yours in time?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2014)

sweetpea7 said:


> so I did the acv rinse and deep conditioned with tresemme naturals and my hair felt great! However I did the bentonite clay wash and my curls were defined but dry! I'm going to try the entire method again, if it's still dry I think I will try protective princess shortened version.
> 
> But for now, I hope the knot today will help. I might put some fsg on top while my chunky braids are still wet. No pics yet but I'll be sure to take them soon.



sweetpea, You should try rhassoul clay. The bentonite clay can be drying.


----------



## hairdiva2002 (Nov 28, 2014)

I have to try rhassoul one of these days. I've always been a bentonite kinda girl. Where do you get yours?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2014)

hairdiva2002 said:


> I didn't get out of bed until late but still scored my fix of Mud Puddle and some nice soap presents at Hattache! I was so worried that @faithVA was going to get all the mud. j/k Did you get yours in time?



 you were worried about me? That's funny. I'm not a product junkie. And I'm also cheap. I bought 1 mud puddle and 1 blue rose flax gel.


----------



## hairdiva2002 (Nov 28, 2014)

faithVA said:


> you were worried about me? That's funny. I'm not a product junkie. And I'm also cheap. I bought 1 mud puddle and 1 blue rose flax gel.



Ah, man - you said you were getting up early to get some. I thought you'd clean them out. Looks like they still actually have some mud puddle - so all my stress was for nothing!  I could have slept in more.


----------



## Ann0804 (Nov 28, 2014)

Protective Princess did a video on her months of using the MHM on her 4c hair. It's short and to the point. I thought it was helpful. I put the link below for anyone interested in viewing it.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Clcp2fTDf88


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 28, 2014)

Ann0804 said:


> Protective Princess did a video on her months of using the MHM on her 4c hair. It's short and to the point. I thought it was helpful. I put the link below for anyone interested in viewing it.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Clcp2fTDf88



Great video Ann0804, it was very helpful!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2014)

hairdiva2002 said:


> I didn't get out of bed until late but still scored my fix of Mud Puddle and some nice soap presents at Hattache! I was so worried that @faithVA was going to get all the mud. j/k Did you get yours in time?



 you were worried about me? That's funny. I'm not a product junkie. And I'm also cheap. I bought 1 mud puddle and 1 blue rose flax gel.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2014)

hairdiva2002 said:


> I have to try rhassoul one of these days. I've always been a bentonite kinda girl. Where do you get yours?



I got mine from butters and bars but someone up thread mentioned another source.


----------



## CocoGlow (Nov 29, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> I stopped using ACV in my clay mixture cause I want to ensure my cuticles are being opened and I found a way to make a smooth mixture without using ACV.



aharri23

What method did you find that makes the clay smooth without using ACV? Thanks!


----------



## Guinan (Nov 29, 2014)

Getting ready to start MHM. I'm doing protein 1st. I hope it helps with the breakage that i had last week.


----------



## aharri23 (Nov 29, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> @aharri23
> 
> What method did you find that makes the clay smooth without using ACV? Thanks!



Add the hot water first, then the clay. Put the top on your container, shake it real good then add the honey, olive oil. Then shake it again or stir.


----------



## sweetpea7 (Nov 29, 2014)

^^^ I learned the to rub the clay in my hands before applying it helps the clumps. 

I did a bentonite clay wash with just water and deep conditioning with tresemme naturals. That stuff melted my tangles away! 

The first pic below is about 2 weeks ago semi dry hair  with Eco styler gel 

The second is about 30 mins ago after clay wash product free. I think I see improvement


----------



## Guinan (Nov 29, 2014)

sweetpea7 said:


> ^^^ I learned the to rub the clay in my hands before applying it helps the clumps.
> 
> I did a bentonite clay wash with just water and deep conditioning with tresemme naturals. That stuff melted my tangles away!
> 
> ...



I def see a difference. Even ur relaxed ends are beginning to curl.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 29, 2014)

I just finished making my weekly supply of flaxseed gel and i made a 2wk supply of clay. I did something different with the clay. I added a teaspoon of warm shea butter. I'll report tomorrow if it made a difference.


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've been using the MHM for about 12 weeks and my hair has never looked better. My issue is I'm about to go into a sew in for the winter and I'm trying to figure out if I'm just going to have to get my hair done more often or what because I want to continue the method. 

I thought about just making all my steps really watery and using an applicator bottle to get in between the tracks. Then I thought that maybe I should make a u-part wig so I can remove it and reinstall every 2 weeks. 


Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Guinan (Nov 30, 2014)

Femmefatal1981 said:


> I've been using the MHM for about 12 weeks and my hair has never looked better. My issue is I'm about to go into a sew in for the winter and I'm trying to figure out if I'm just going to have to get my hair done more often or what because I want to continue the method.
> 
> I thought about just making all my steps really watery and using an applicator bottle to get in between the tracks. Then I thought that maybe I should make a u-part wig so I can remove it and reinstall every 2 weeks.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions?



When I had my hair in faux locs I didn't do anything except use sum dry shampoo. My hair easily tangles. Me personally i wouldn't do the clay step while in a weave.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 30, 2014)

All done! Currently under the dryer. Took me less than 30min to do my wng; it usually takes me 40 min to a hour. 

On adding the shea butter to my clay, in lieu of olive oil. OMG it was amazing. ALOT softer and i didn't have as many clay clumps. I will be using shea butter for now on. My hair felt soo moisturized, it probably didn't need a leavein. However, sum of y'all might not like the "coated" feeling it leaves. For me it def wasn't a bad thing; it was kinda like a sealant. 

I also tried a new brand of flaxseed and i honestly like this brand better. This brand, Shiloh farms, has a better consistency and slippage.


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (Nov 30, 2014)

pelohello said:


> When I had my hair in faux locs I didn't do anything except use sum dry shampoo. My hair easily tangles. Me personally i wouldn't do the clay step while in a weave.



How long did you keep your locks in? I usually keep a sew in 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 30, 2014)

Femmefatal1981 said:


> How long did you keep your locks in? I usually keep a sew in 6-8 weeks.



I kept my locs in for 2wks; when i do my reg braids i keep them in for a month. I try not to go longer than a month with braids cause i almost always get matting.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 30, 2014)

sweetpea7 said:


> ^^^ I learned the to rub the clay in my hands before applying it helps the clumps.
> 
> I did a bentonite clay wash with just water and deep conditioning with tresemme naturals. That stuff melted my tangles away!
> 
> ...



I see it too sweetpea. Definite improvement


----------



## faithVA (Nov 30, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> Femmefatal1981;20835155[/USER]]I've been using the MHM for about 12 weeks and my hair has never looked better. My issue is I'm about to go into a sew in for the winter and I'm trying to figure out if I'm just going to have to get my hair done more often or what because I want to continue the method.
> 
> I thought about just making all my steps really watery and using an applicator bottle to get in between the tracks. Then I thought that maybe I should make a u-part wig so I can remove it and reinstall every 2 weeks.
> 
> ...



I think you should keep it simple with cowashing and moisturizing while your in your sew in.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2014)

Didn't do my mhm wash during the holiday. I just didn't feel like it. Didn't do it last night either. I colored my hair so I used a different regimen for that. Ending up shampooing before and after coloring then I dcd for an hour. I did an oil rinse and used kknt and put in two strand twist.

Shampoo is not my friend but due to my previous weeks of mhm my hair was able to handle it and bounce back.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 1, 2014)

Okay since my last post I've been doing GHE (as usual). And I know this is the MHM hangout but I've been lurking. I ordered up some henna, indigo, cassia, and amla powder on Tuesday last week. It all arrived within 2 days so on Friday night I mixed up a henna treatment,  and Saturday, tried something different and new to me. 
Before applying the mix, I used baking soda and conditioner to clarify for 15-30 mins. Followed with a cowash. (Sidenote: I initially was going to do a clay rinse but feared this may be too drying coupled with the henna process). Then applied my mix and left it on for about 8hrs (unintentional but I had things to do).
Once washed out, my hair was a little dryer than it has felt for some time, but not much. I noticed the slightest of colour enhancement- to a deeper/richer brown from the as-I-call-it dirty brown I had. The definition hadn't decreased. My hair felt coated/ possibly thicker and was super easy to manage without product but I didn't let it stay that way for too long. To DC I used KCKT and Ouidad's melt-down extreme repair mask (not sure, probably not MHM approved but it smells lovely and was the only heavier conditioner I had that I was prepared to use). I put my hair in the usual 4 canerows and continued baggying for 2 days. 
Today I took my hair down and can really notice the enriched brown colour on my hair, although it is not 100% dry and I am yet to see it in daylight (not really nervous). A camera probably wouldn't pick up the difference. My hair felt relatively tangle free. 
I wanted to wash my hair tonight but I think I'll give it a few more conditioning hrs and time for the colour to oxidise and wash in the co-wash in the morning. I'll see 8th my hair dries tomorrow.
All in all I am looking forward to trying henna again and seeing if/how it plays with MHM.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Dec 1, 2014)

Anybody here use Terresentials? I think I'm going to give it a try and see if I come out better cost-wise than buying rhassoul. When I was using bentonite I made the mixture exactly as is on the MHM website. I made it in a 25 oz bottle and it lasted me 3-4 washes. Last night I made it with rhassoul and only added a half a cup of water instead of the 2-3 cups. The consistency was perfect but I used the whole thing in one wash. At that rate a lb of rhassoul will only last 2 washes for me. I'm also wondering if I can get away with using less. I coat my hair as is stated in the method but I'm wondering do I really need as much? Or maybe make a more watery mix?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2014)

hairtimes5 said:


> Anybody here use Terresentials? I think I'm going to give it a try and see if I come out better cost-wise than buying rhassoul. When I was using bentonite I made the mixture exactly as is on the MHM website. I made it in a 25 oz bottle and it lasted me 3-4 washes. Last night I made it with rhassoul and only added a half a cup of water instead of the 2-3 cups. The consistency was perfect but I used the whole thing in one wash. At that rate a lb of rhassoul will only last 2 washes for me. I'm also wondering if I can get away with using less. I coat my hair as is stated in the method but I'm wondering do I really need as much? Or maybe make a more watery mix?



Where did you get your rhassoul? I don't think terressentials will be more economical than rhassoul because you can get 3 to 5 lbs of rhassoul for the same price as a large bottle of terressentials.

I do like terressentials though and you can dilute it.

You said you would use 1 lb of rhassoul in 2 washes. Maybe your ratios are off a bit. How much rhassoul are you using?


----------



## hairtimes5 (Dec 1, 2014)

faithVA I used one cup of rhassoul, a half cup of water, 1 tbs oil and 1 tbs of honey. It was a little thinner than pudding and I used the whole mix. I only have about a cup left in my 1 lb bag.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh and I bought it from bulk apocathery for $8. I think it was around $14 with shipping.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2014)

hairtimes5 said:


> Oh and I bought it from bulk apocathery for $8. I think it was around $14 with shipping.



I don't know if you got a bad batch or if they sent you something other than rhassoul. I use 7 to 9 tbsp of rhassoul to 1 to 1.5 cups of water. Even with that crazy pink clay I'm only using 7 tbs to 1 cup of water.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2014)

Anyone else using rhassoul? What ratios of clay to water are you using?


----------



## snoop (Dec 2, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Anyone else using rhassoul? What ratios of clay to water are you using?



I'm not sure what ratios I use sine I eyeball it but 1lb of clay has lasted me months.  I can check the date of purchase to confirm bur I want to say sine summer with weekly washes. 

I find the measurements in MHM a bit heavy handed but that could be in purpose.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Dec 2, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I don't know if you got a bad batch or if they sent you something other than rhassoul. I use 7 to 9 tbsp of rhassoul to 1 to 1.5 cups of water. Even with that crazy pink clay I'm only using 7 tbs to 1 cup of water.



Hmmmm.....


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 2, 2014)

I did the whole MHM yesterday and, except for non-approved dc, I did it all the way through for the first time. It was my very first time using KCCC. I now see why people are willing to pay an arm and a leg for it.  

For background, my main reasons for trying the MHM are moisture (which I hear the lack of leads to ALL manner of hair catastrophes and I'm trynna get long fast  ) and definition in my bang area. The rest is cottony 4a, possibly looser/ 'silkier' in the nape-crown patch, and the bang area just doesn't match. The front is a big frizz puff. There are some random coils, but mostly puffy. The crown was weak when I was relaxed and the main reason why I decided to transition. My hair is already well moisturized, I'm a long term transitioner (16 mos. post). Therefore, my gauge for this whole process has been definition in the front of my hair and overall health in the crown. 

So, first off, I could probably bc today and I have a cute little not-so-short haircut. Yay!_ I won't_, but it's good to know. Second, my bangs came through for me, y'all!! I had some nice coils in the front that hung long enough to just barely qualify as legit "bangs". I'm so happy, y'all, that was holding me back from the possibility of wngs altogether. I just couldn't imagine the finickiness required to finger-coil that whole area every time just to make it half-way match the rest. I ain't built for it, y'all.   

Third, the crown is so strong! For the first time since EVER, the natural hair, the hair I intend to keep, is just as long as all the other hair on my head. It always broke off when I was relaxed. I was always forced to cut back cuz you can't have long hair with a sparse-looking crown.  Being natural (I know, I'm not_ yet_) has been a _great_ experience thus far and the MHM, the more I research it, the more I see that it's basically what all the long-hairs have been doing all this time anyway, just codified. I'm thankful to have it all written out in one easy to follow regimen.  Still can't straighten worth a damn, but I'm working on it and that ain't for this thread anyway.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> I did the whole MHM yesterday and, except for non-approved dc, I did it all the way through for the first time. It was my very first time using KCCC. I now see why people are willing to pay an arm and a leg for it.
> 
> For background, my main reasons for trying the MHM are moisture (which I hear the lack of leads to ALL manner of hair catastrophes and I'm trynna get long fast  ) and definition in my bang area. The rest is cottony 4a, possibly looser/ 'silkier' in the nape-crown patch, and the bang area just doesn't match. The front is a big frizz puff. There are some random coils, but mostly puffy. The crown was weak when I was relaxed and the main reason why I decided to transition. My hair is already well moisturized, I'm a long term transitioner (16 mos. post). Therefore, my gauge for this whole process has been definition in the front of my hair and overall health in the crown.
> 
> ...



Um, you sound a little happy  Glad you had such a great experience.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2014)

Last night I decided to try rinsing my twist. In the past this has been a fail. If I put anything wet on my twist my twist would unravel and then just frizz. I tried spritzing, dunking, wig cap, water, conditioner, etc. 

Last night I took the shower hose and sprayed my twist for about 5 minutes. My twist hung nicely and didn't unravel  I let them drip dry. I don't think they dried until around 4 this morning. 

Today they are a little frizzy but presentable. I will wet them again tonight and maybe seal with something so I can wear a twist out.

I'm not completely there but I have made some progress. Maybe in the late winter I will try it again. I will have more length and hopefully more hydration by then.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 2, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Um, you sound a little happy  Glad you had such a great experience.


You don't understand, chile. I'm trynna have long hair, like, _tomorrow_. I don't have time to be having set backs and mishaps and what not. I'm trynna be MBL in THREE years. I'm very willful, I believe I can make it happen. My whole plan was to do a long transition and _figure this thing out_. And I was almost there! I had figured out the whole 'cowashing ain't all that' angle myself, had already added the clay to my proposed reggie, and was circling around the concept of adding the ACV rinse, iirc. 

Ironically perhaps given the length of the regimen , PinkeCube saved me _time _and that is a thing I truly appreciate.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 2, 2014)

I cant wait to do my midweek wash tomorrow. With all this working out that I'm doing it's making my hair shrink. I bought a hair pick from Sally's today, so hopefully that will help stretch my hair a bit. Tomorrow, I plan on doing the modified MHM and then put some twists in my hair for a twistout on Thursday.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 3, 2014)

Starting now, wish me luck, y'all.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 3, 2014)

Completed my midweek wash. I DC for about 10min and then rinsed my hair with ACV. I then put sum twists in my hair. I plan on keeping the twists in, under a hat, until my sat wash day. I dont feel like being bothered with my hair.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 4, 2014)

So I've been researching this since I simply don't have time for the original regimen. I think I will start trying protective princess method from Sunday. My hideously expensive clay just arrived. I also want to try the cherry Lola treatment . I will report back on Sunday.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2014)

[USER=149048 said:
			
		

> Honey Bee[/USER];20848817]Starting now, wish me luck, y'all.



How did it turn out?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2014)

[USER=168786 said:
			
		

> msbettyboop[/USER];20852845]So I've been researching this since I simply don't have time for the original regimen. I think I will start trying protective princess method from Sunday. My hideously expensive clay just arrived. I also want to try the cherry Lola treatment . I will report back on Sunday.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



What is her method? And why was your clay so expensive?


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> What is her method? And why was your clay so expensive?



She does the clay rinse, then conditioner, then steaming, then sealing with oil and styling. I will start with cherry Lola method on day 1 then continue with the other one. I live in the Middle East so I had to order from US. The shipping cost more than the tub of clay but by God, I will have maximum hydration by any means necessary. Lolllll.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> She does the clay rinse, then conditioner, then steaming, then sealing with oil and styling. I will start with cherry Lola method on day 1 then continue with the other one. I live in the Middle East so I had to order from US. The shipping cost more than the tub of clay but by God, I will have maximum hydration by any means necessary. Lolllll.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Is it faster because she isn't letting the clay stay on? Because it seems otherwise the same number of steps, would take about the same amount of time. You have the same number of steps or is the conditioner and steaming one step? 

Does she not use a leave-in at all? 

Oh, didn't know you were long distance. I know you won't be wasting any clay


----------



## iheartcouture (Dec 4, 2014)

Sorry I've been MIA for a while from this thread. I got sick and neglected my hair! 
I did a CLT over the Thanksgiving Holiday overnight and OMG that treatment is amazing. I wish I would have tried it before. 

I finally have all MHM approved products (spent the $17 on KKCC smh) so I plan to give it a legitimate full run sometime this weekend. Next up I just need to find something that I can use to twist my hair, as I prefer twistouts etc over wngs.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2014)

[USER=215500 said:
			
		

> iheartcouture[/USER];20853393]Sorry I've been MIA for a while from this thread. I got sick and neglected my hair!
> I did a CLT over the Thanksgiving Holiday overnight and OMG that treatment is amazing. I wish I would have tried it before.
> 
> I finally have all MHM approved products (spent the $17 on KKCC smh) so I plan to give it a legitimate full run sometime this weekend. Next up I just need to find something that I can use to twist my hair, as I prefer twistouts etc over wngs.



We are glad to have you back. Maybe on of the Camille Rose products will work for your twist outs. Might be something you can get at your Target.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 4, 2014)

Today I picked up the Rhassoul clay so I'm good to start after my BC in a few weeks.  Oh, I gotta get my baking soda but I'm at the grocery store every other day so its not a problem.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## sweetpea7 (Dec 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Is it faster because she isn't letting the clay stay on? Because it seems otherwise the same number of steps, would take about the same amount of time. You have the same number of steps or is the conditioner and steaming one step?
> 
> Does she not use a leave-in at all?
> 
> Oh, didn't know you were long distance. I know you won't be wasting any clay



No i don't believe she lets in stay on long at all. Once that is rinsed she then finger detangles with conditioner then like 20 min under the steamer (no rinsing) and seals with an oil or butter.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Today I picked up the Rhassoul clay so I'm good to start after my BC in a few weeks.  Oh, I gotta get my baking soda but I'm at the grocery store every other day so its not a problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Are you low porosity? If not you can use something other than baking soda/conditioner mix.

Let us know when you BC


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2014)

sweetpea7 said:


> No i don't believe she lets in stay on long at all. Once that is rinsed she then finger detangles with conditioner then like 20 min under the steamer (no rinsing) and seals with an oil or butter.



Ok Thanks. Let us know how you like it.

I have seen her pics but haven't watched any of her yt.

This sounds like a regi that may work well for normal/high porosity ladies.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Are you low porosity? If not you can use something other than baking soda/conditioner mix.
> 
> Let us know when you BC



faithVA yes, I'm low porosity.  My relaxed strands just sit on top of the water and my NG floats just underneath and never falls to the bottom.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Dec 5, 2014)

Feels sooo good not to be bothered with my hair. I have had my hair under a hat with twists since Wed.

I'm thinking about buying crece pelo for my DC. The tressume lemongrass conditioner is just too difficult to find. Even though I love the conditioner it's just not as easily accessible as the crece pelo. And since the crece pelo is an approved conditioner I'll go ahead and purchase the conditioner. I used to use crece pelo when I was relaxed and my hair loved it, so I cant wait to try it now. Hopefully my hair still likes the conditioner.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2014)

[USER=323671 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle[/USER];20854111]faithVA yes, I'm low porosity.  My relaxed strands just sit on top of the water and my NG floats just underneath and never falls to the bottom.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



The water test isn't reliable. Do you have any other indicators that you are low porosity? I will try to find the post from the user that really explained it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 5, 2014)

faithVA said:


> The water test isn't reliable. Do you have any other indicators that you are low porosity? I will try to find the post from the user that really explained it.



Thanks faithVA.  I hope you can find it.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2014)

Since I didn't wash my hair Wednesday night I am supposed to wash my hair tonight. However, I don't feel like washing my hair tonight  I'm going to push it off until Sunday.

I think I'm going to try the mud puddle for step 1. Then do a protein treatment since I colored my hair last week. Will follow that with a moisturizing DC. I think I will compare 2 DCs, using one on each side. Follow with a mud wash. This will be my last use of the pink clay. Going to send the rest to tashboog. I can't stand the pink mess anymore   Then I will use kknt, seal with oil and twist it up with something. 

I'm going to put the oil rinsing back on the shelf. It was easier but I don't think it worked better for me than doing a regular LOC.

So maybe I can do my hair leisurely while I watch some football tomorrow.


----------



## AJellyCake (Dec 5, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Feels sooo good not to be bothered with my hair. I have had my hair under a hat with twists since Wed.  I'm thinking about buying crece pelo for my DC. The tressume lemongrass conditioner is just too difficult to find. Even though I love the conditioner it's just not as easily accessible as the crece pelo. And since the crece pelo is an approved conditioner I'll go ahead and purchase the conditioner. I used to use crece pelo when I was relaxed and my hair loved it, so I cant wait to try it now. Hopefully my hair still likes the conditioner.



Crece Pelo is not approved. It's listed on the MHM site, but many places don't list the full ingredients. It has glycerin and PEG-12 dimethicone. 

I'm not sure if there's been an ingredient change or what. But I just checked the tub I have.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> Crece Pelo is not approved. It's listed on the MHM site, but many places don't list the full ingredients. It has glycerin and PEG-12 dimethicone.
> 
> I'm not sure if there's been an ingredient change or what. But I just checked the tub I have.



I think I read there are two different tubs, one has the dimethicone and the other does not.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2014)

[USER=323671 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle[/USER];20854111]faithVA yes, I'm low porosity.  My relaxed strands just sit on top of the water and my NG floats just underneath and never falls to the bottom.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I couldn't find the post per here are a few signs of lo po hair.

...is sensitive to protein
...takes a while to get wet.
...may take longer than 6 hours to dry
...doesn't easily take to chemical services like relaxers
...products tend to sit on top of the hair versus absorbing into hair
...doesn't tend to like heavy oils and butters
...usually feels wiry with the use of coconut oil
...tends to be hard to moisturize and can feel dry even after deep conditioning, sealing, etc


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 5, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I couldn't find the post per here are a few signs of lo po hair.
> 
> ...is sensitive to protein - NO
> 
> ...


 -

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## AJellyCake (Dec 5, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I think I read there are two different tubs, one has the dimethicone and the other does not.



Yeah just check, pelohello!  On the tubs I have, they list some ingredients on one side of the label and the rest on the other side. A lot of sites just include ingredients from one side. You have to check both.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2014)

MsDeeKay has been adding new posts to her blog.
http://www.msdeekay.com/


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> Crece Pelo is not approved. It's listed on the MHM site, but many places don't list the full ingredients. It has glycerin and PEG-12 dimethicone.
> 
> I'm not sure if there's been an ingredient change or what. But I just checked the tub I have.



Interestingly MsDeeKay did a post on this. Perhaps someone on here sent her a message.

http://www.msdeekay.com/4521/crece-pelo-conditioner-review/

She says if the PEG-12 is near the end, not to worry about it too much because it is water soluble.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 6, 2014)

faithVA, correct me if I'm wrong but we're supposed to do this 5 step process everyday for a week??? If so, how is this possible? It takes ages and I gotta go to work everyday. It's my business but I still gotta go to work. Loll.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 6, 2014)

Ok, I've finished the first treatment and here's my feedback. 

Step 1 - Hybrid of Cherry Lola treatment and carmel treatment. Left on for two hours. Cowashed out with Tresemmes conditioner (not the one on the list).
Step 2 - DCd overnight with generic conditioner diluted with warm water (not on the list). Rinsed out the next morning after wearing a heat cap for another 30 mins.
Step 3 - Clay rinse. I used Aztec healing clay. Left on for two hours. Rinse out with warm water
Step 4 - Applied diluted conditioner as a leave in (not on the list).
Step 5 - Applied gel. Ouidad moisture lock (not on the list but the only other gel I had was Ecostyler olive oil gel, which I read is bad, and Ouidad climate control gel). I have flaxseed so I will make some flaxseed gel today.
Step 6 - Applied almond oil.

*Assessment*

O.M.G!!!! I think I'm not 4c at all. I just assumed I was because my hair was always dry and frizzy. When I was done with this, I let my hair down parted in the middle, wet before I applied gel and conditioner and I was staring at this amazing head of curls with no tangles and knots. I was so shocked, I flat twisted my hair in sections within 5 minutes because I was afraid if I let it dry that way, it would tangle up really bad.

There really is something to this technique and if you have low porosity hair or hair that seems to always be dry, you really should give it a try. I will say though that it is extremely messy and takes forever. 

I would love to do this everyday but I don't see how this is possible with a work schedule. Is there a shorter version? I'm also concerned about the amount of manipulation. I didn't lose that much hair today but I might tugging away everyday with all these steps 

Also, am I supposed to wear my hair as a wash and go after the steps? I normally do a curlformers set with my usual routine. 

Another issue for me is I don't have some of the products and they're not available where I am so I will have to substitute with something else. Getting the Aztec clay alone cost over $50


----------



## Guinan (Dec 6, 2014)

I think I'm going wig it next week. I'm bout to start the MHM today. I usually wear a wng but I don't feel like being bothered next week. So tomorrow I twist my hair and keep the twists under my wig.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 6, 2014)

faithVA said:


> How did it turn out?


I ended up getting distracted and dragging it out over two days.  I finally finished the 'french red clay' thank goodness. I was starting to dread cleaning up afterwards. 

Where's the best place to buy clay? It's easiest for me to get it from Amazon, but that's just cuz I'm lazy.  

My hair is really coming along. It's right on the cusp of being long enough to hang.  I'm not bc'ing until its at least NL unstretched. I was hoping the MHM would help with some hang-time, to speed things along, but I can't discern whether it's the method or the length (17 mos. post) at this point.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> faithVA, correct me if I'm wrong but we're supposed to do this 5 step process everyday for a week??? If so, how is this possible? It takes ages and I gotta go to work everyday. It's my business but I still gotta go to work. Loll.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Every day for a week is a suggestion not a requirement. If you can't do it every day then do every 3 days. You won't know how long it takes you though until you do the regular regimen. You did extra your first time. It is doable but not for everyone.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2014)

[USER=168786 said:
			
		

> msbettyboop[/USER]
> There really is something to this technique and if you have low porosity hair or hair that seems to always be dry, you really should give it a try. I will say though that it is extremely messy and takes forever.
> 
> I would love to do this everyday but I don't see how this is possible with a work schedule. Is there a shorter version? I'm also concerned about the amount of manipulation. I didn't lose that much hair today but I might tugging away everyday with all these steps
> ...



Try one regular treatment before you start modifying. And if you do it every 3 days you may be surprised that manipulation isn't an issue becAuse your hair is in better condition.

Wear your hair however you like.

Use what you can but remember you just need a conditioner, gel aand clay unless you want a separate leave in.

How much clay did you get?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2014)

[USER=149048 said:
			
		

> Honey Bee[/USER];20860331]I ended up getting distracted and dragging it out over two days.  I finally finished the 'french red clay' thank goodness. I was starting to dread cleaning up afterwards.
> 
> Where's the best place to buy clay? It's easiest for me to get it from Amazon, but that's just cuz I'm lazy.
> 
> My hair is really coming along. It's right on the cusp of being long enough to hang.  I'm not bc'ing until its at least NL unstretched. I was hoping the MHM would help with some hang-time, to speed things along, but I can't discern whether it's the method or the length (17 mos. post) at this point.



Yeah I'm giving my pink away.

The prices for clay are better a t butters and bars or Bulk Apothecary. I've used butters and b a rd so I can vouch for it. I hear Camden Gray has clay as well.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 7, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Try one regular treatment before you start modifying. And if you do it every 3 days you may be surprised that manipulation isn't an issue becAuse your hair is in better condition.  Wear your hair however you like.  Use what you can but remember you just need a conditioner, gel aand clay unless you want a separate leave in.  How much clay did you get?



I got one 500lb. Based on what I used yesterday and repeating the treatment every 2 days, it should last for up to a month.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 7, 2014)

Ok, everyone. I'm sold. I took out my flat twists this morning. They were still damp but I was in a hurry so the results were frizzy and I had to wear a bun but there were two differences - even frizzy, my hair was still moisturised and felt soft to the touch and two, the result of the twist out was defined and my hair hung properly as opposed to when I used to do this previously. I'm going to try this every 2 days for the next week and report back next week Sunday. Since the cherry lola treatment is out of the process, I think this won't take as long as I thought it would :crossfingers::crossfingers::crossfingers:.

faithVA, do you wear a wash and go at all with this regimen? If so, do you let it air dry or diffuse? Thanks.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> Ok, everyone. I'm sold. I took out my flat twists this morning. They were still damp but I was in a hurry so the results were frizzy and I had to wear a bun but there were two differences - even frizzy, my hair was still moisturised and felt soft to the touch and two, the result of the twist out was defined and my hair hung properly as opposed to when I used to do this previously. I'm going to try this every 2 days for the next week and report back next week Sunday. Since the cherry lola treatment is out of the process, I think this won't take as long as I thought it would :crossfingers::crossfingers::crossfingers:.
> 
> faithVA, do you wear a wash and go at all with this regimen? If so, do you let it air dry or diffuse? Thanks.



I have not done a wng at all. I only wear flat twist and I air dry. I know some other ladies do wngs perhaps they will share how they dry. I plan to try a wng in the spring.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 7, 2014)

@msbettyboop, I do both wng's and twistouts. My reggie is this: From Sun-Wed I wear a wng. From Thur-sat I wear a twistout. 

Regarding my Wng; I use my hair dryer (not blowdryer) to dry my hair up to about 90% dry and then I let my hair air dry until it's completely dry. To refresh my curls, I wet it each morning, but I let that air dry unless it's too wet then I set under my hair dryer for about 10mins.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2014)

I tried the mud puddle for the first time today. So far I don't see it working for my hair. My hair is too dense, too kinky and too shrunken for it to work well. It recommends using a small amount but I had to use a few Palm fills to cover m y hair and scalp. I also washed twice. It just doesn't easily spread through my hair probably due to my porosity.

It definitely is gentle and it does cleanse. I think this is something I would use when i want  little more than a water rinse but not a shampoo. It doesn't cAuse excess shrinkage but it doesn't soften my hair either.

I will try to find some place to put it in my regimen. Perhaps I will try it after my DC when I don't want to do a full mud treatment. It definitely can't replace the clay step on my hair, not yet anyway.


----------



## bemajor (Dec 7, 2014)

I am a lurker but I came in to say... If you have time, I encourage you to increase the time you leave the clay on your hair. 

I use bentonite clay. I am unable to complete the entire process before work in the morning and I dislike going to bed with the conditioner. So I stopped the process at the clay step and went to bed with the clay. Oh my gosh. I have the most defined wash and go with hang time. 

I have done this twice so far. Best decision. Although I will not keep it up (note: i will do this a few more times...since I am going on vacation for ten days soon..and I cant pack too much hair stuff), I will keep the clay on for at least two hours. Or until it's dry. Whichever comes first. Half an hour to an hour was ok...but the difference now is drastic. This has really sped my process along. So I just want to emphasize the importance of the clay step. Fyi I am low po.


----------



## bemajor (Dec 7, 2014)

..........


----------



## aharri23 (Dec 7, 2014)

bemajor said:


> I am a lurker but I came in to say... If you have time, I encourage you to increase the time you leave the clay on your hair.
> 
> I use bentonite clay. I am unable to complete the entire process before work in the morning and I dislike going to bed with the conditioner. So I stopped the process at the clay step and went to bed with the clay. Oh my gosh. I have the most defined wash and go with hang time.
> 
> I have done this twice so far. Best decision. Although I will not keep it up (note: i will do this a few more times...since I am going on vacation for ten days soon..and I cant pack too much hair stuff), I will keep the clay on for at least two hours. Or until it's dry. Whichever comes first. Half an hour to an hour was ok...but the difference now is drastic. This has really sped my process along. So I just want to emphasize the importance of the clay step. Fyi I am low po.


 Wow really? I normally leave the clay on 15 mins but do you think it really makes that much of a difference? I'll try leaving the clay on 2 hours next time. Your wash and go turned out great


----------



## bemajor (Dec 7, 2014)

Yeah...fifteen minutes is not enough for me. Maybe I add too much water...but my hair remains wet for a long time. The difference between the two wash and gos may be due to more than leaving the clay for longer since they were so far a part. They are more like a before and after/during mhm


----------



## bemajor (Dec 7, 2014)

Just want to emphasize that I will not be leaving the clay overnight everytime. But It gave me a much needed boost. Especially around my crown that has been very resistant over the last few months/week.  If you need a boost...I suggest you leave the clay on longer at least once.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2014)

bemajor said:


> I am a lurker but I came in to say... If you have time, I encourage you to increase the time you leave the clay on your hair.
> 
> I use bentonite clay. I am unable to complete the entire process before work in the morning and I dislike going to bed with the conditioner. So I stopped the process at the clay step and went to bed with the clay. Oh my gosh. I have the most defined wash and go with hang time.
> 
> I have done this twice so far. Best decision. Although I will not keep it up (note: i will do this a few more times...since I am going on vacation for ten days soon..and I cant pack too much hair stuff), I will keep the clay on for at least two hours. Or until it's dry. Whichever comes first. Half an hour to an hour was ok...but the difference now is drastic. This has really sped my process along. So I just want to emphasize the importance of the clay step. Fyi I am low po.


Thanks for sharing. I love when lurkers drop by. They share wonderful tips.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 7, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> Wow really? I normally leave the clay on 15 mins but do you think it really makes that much of a difference? I'll try leaving the clay on 2 hours next time. Your wash and go turned out great


 
Yea, I leave my clay on for about an hour or more depending on my schedule. I used to leave it on for 15mins, but I noticed that my hair like the clay to be left on longer.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 7, 2014)

I also leave my clay on for a long time. The longer I leave it on my face, the better. So I didn't think any different when it came to my hair. I like the results but I've never left it on less than an hr so I can't really compare.

ETA: I soooo *do not* leave my clay on for hrs on end anymore. Just long enough to thoroughly finger-detangle, and then I rinse it out.


----------



## snoop (Dec 7, 2014)

I've also noticed that the thickness of the mix makes a difference.   So time being the same a slightly watery mixture will provide different results than a slightly thicker mixture.  (Using rhassoul clay for approximately 20 min)


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2014)

Finally got around to washing. Used mud puddle for step 1. Did a protein treatment with Komaza. I used curl junkie curl rehab on the right and NG herbal blends on the left and Did with heat for 45 minutes. Used pink clay for about an hour. Used AIA leave in. Then twisted up with hazelnut oil and MHC type 4 hair cream.


 Overall I like the NG over the curl junkie. I'm Solomon glad to be done with that pink clay. I hope to never see it again. And I like the type 4 is cream so far. Will see how it does during the week.

I didn't have any real definition after rinsing the clay but my hair hung better. I didn't thing to look at my roots to see if they were hydrated.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm going to try leaving the clay on longer next time and see if it makes a difference. For some reason that's the least liked step for me so I've never left it on for more than 15 mins. I haven't did my hair since last Wednesday, just don't feel like being bothered. I've been wearing a puff, spritzing it every night with water and doing the ghe. The hubs and I are going away for a few days to celebrate our anniversary. So happy to only be taking conditioner and gel instead of my usual plethora of products. Gonna try to do the full routine before we leave and then when I get back.

faithVA I was gonna try mud puddle but after reading your review, I'm good. Still want to try Terresentials eventually.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2014)

hairtimes5 said:


> I'm going to try leaving the clay on longer next time and see if it makes a difference. For some reason that's the least liked step for me so I've never left it on for more than 15 mins. I haven't did my hair since last Wednesday, just don't feel like being bothered. I've been wearing a puff, spritzing it every night with water and doing the ghe. The hubs and I are going away for a few days to celebrate our anniversary. So happy to only be taking conditioner and gel instead of my usual plethora of products. Gonna try to do the full routine before we leave and then when I get back.
> 
> faithVA I was gonna try mud puddle but after reading your review, I'm good. Still want to try Terresentials eventually.



I like Terressentials. I will review the mud puddle again when I use it for step 3.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 9, 2014)

Day 2 and wore a wash and go for the first time in my life . It happened by accident. I was running late for a meeting and just washed out the clay in the morning so there was nothing to do except wear my hair out. I applied leave in, gel and almond oil and used diffuser on the ends so it would stop dripping then went on my way. Kept giving myself looks in every window . 

Wet it was below shoulder. By the time it was dry, it had shrunk to ear length but I didn't mind at all. It dried hard in some places though which makes me think I might have used too much flaxseed gel. I need to find the right balance so my hair dries soft for day 3 which wil be on Thursday. 

I've also run out of good conditioners and leave ins and all the ones I have left contains no-no ingredients. Went to two supermarkets today and couldn't find a good conditioner. Dammit!


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 9, 2014)

pelohello said:


> @msbettyboop, I do both wng's and twistouts. My reggie is this: From Sun-Wed I wear a wng. From Thur-sat I wear a twistout.  Regarding my Wng; I use my hair dryer (not blowdryer) to dry my hair up to about 90% dry and then I let my hair air dry until it's completely dry. To refresh my curls, I wet it each morning, but I let that air dry unless it's too wet then I set under my hair dryer for about 10mins.



pelohello, how do you wear your wash and gos to bed so it doesn't mush up or lose definition. I also work out everyday. I put it up in 2 buns tonight and it seems ok so far but not sure what to do with it before going to bed.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Dec 9, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> @pelohello, how do you wear your wash and gos to bed so it doesn't mush up or lose definition. I also work out everyday. I put it up in 2 buns tonight and it seems ok so far but not sure what to do with it before going to bed.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
I'm still in a TWA, so I just put my silk bonet on and go to bed. In the morning, I wet my hair and shake. However I saw that Napural85, does the pigtails too. My hair mushes no matter what but it doesnt lose it's definition.


----------



## hairdiva2002 (Dec 9, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I like Terressentials. I will review the mud puddle again when I use it for step 3.



I have actually never tried the clay for step 1, I've always used the baking soda. I use Mud Puddle for step 3.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2014)

hairdiva2002 said:


> I have actually never tried the clay for step 1, I've always used the baking soda. I use Mud Puddle for step 3.



It definitely won't be enough for my step 3 to help with my definition. But it may help remove the conditioner residue before I apply my leave-in. I will use it on Thursday and report back.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 9, 2014)

Completed my 15th cycle last night. I wore my hair out today- I save this for the odd day off. After applying the gel, I loosely tucked and rolled four large rolls going back. I pinned the ends and slept with my bag and satin headscarf. In the morning I unrolled and shook.
Once loose, the outer perimeter dried fairly quicklyerplexed around 2hrs. The middle is still taking it's sweet time. I wore my hair in a puff today so it's still wet. Sidenote: how do you ladies manage to secure a puff without the band/tights or whatever else you use, slowly sliding up your head throughout the day. Maybe I'm being picky but I had to re-tie that thing like 3 times today lol.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 9, 2014)

*Completed 15th cycle


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 9, 2014)

My post got a little chopped and screwed


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2014)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Completed h cycle last night. I wore my hair out today- I save this for the odd day off. After applying the gel, I loosely tucked and rolled four large rolls going back. I pinned the ends and slept with my bag and satin headscarf. In the morning I unrolled and shook.
> Once loose, the outer perimeter dried fairly quicklymy 15th cycle last night. I wore my hair out today- I save this for the odd day off. After applying the gel, I loosely tucked and rolled four large rolls going back. I pinned the ends and slept with my bag and satin headscarf. In the morning I unrolled and shook.
> Once loose, the outer perimeter dried fairly quicklyerplexed around 2hrs. The middle is still taking it's sweet time. I wore my hair in a puff today so it's still wet. Sidenote: how do you ladies manage to secure a puff without the band/tights or whatever else you use, slowly sliding up yourl head throughout the day. Maybe I'm being picky but I had to re-tie that thing like 3 times today lol.



Looks really nice. 

You can use Bobby pins to hold the tie in place.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks faithVA


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 10, 2014)

My hair has never been so soft and shiny. even when it dries, it does not dry crunchy. This is a first for me. I am going to be getting the Trader Joe Tea tea tingle to change up a notch. I am going to be trying a few products in the mean time.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 10, 2014)

Hallelujah! I found a conditioner on the list - Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor!!! Cost $20 but I can live with that. I'm all set for a few more weeks.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## aharri23 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm gonna start making my own conditioner. I gotta order BTMS and Cetyl Alcohol though


----------



## faithVA (Dec 10, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> Hallelujah! I found a conditioner on the list - Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor!!! Cost $20 but I can live with that. I'm all set for a few more weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



 ...................


----------



## faithVA (Dec 10, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> I'm gonna start making my own conditioner. I gotta order BTMS and Cetyl Alcohol though



Let us know when you start your own line


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 11, 2014)

Ok, I have a serious problem. I just finished day 3 and more or less used up all the $20 Giovanni nutrafix reconstructor even though I diluted it. I can't $20 spend every week on a tube of this (6.5oz). Does Giovanni make this in huge tubs?


----------



## Guinan (Dec 11, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> Ok, I have a serious problem. I just finished day 3 and more or less used up all the $20 Giovanni nutrafix reconstructor even though I diluted it. I can't $20 spend every week on a tube of this (6.5oz). Does Giovanni make this in huge tubs?


 
I looked on Amazon and they have 8.5oz for 7.99. They also have a pack of 3 for 18.97. See below



<LI id=result_0 class=s-result-item data-asin="B001ET78D8">




*Giovanni Nutraflix Hair Reconstructor , Packaging May Vary, 6.8 Ounce tube (Pack of 3)*

by Giovanni

$18.24($0.89/Fluid Ounce)Subscribe & Save
Save more with monthly Subscribe & Save deliveries.
$19.20($0.94/Fluid Ounce)$23.85
Get it by Friday, Dec 12


More Buying Choices
$13.64new(13 offers)


----------



## Guinan (Dec 11, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> Ok, I have a serious problem. I just finished day 3 and more or less used up all the $20 Giovanni nutrafix reconstructor even though I diluted it. I can't $20 spend every week on a tube of this (6.5oz). Does Giovanni make this in huge tubs?


 
Also, try looking at Marshall's, Ross, TJ Maxx. I saw that they had Giovanni products in larger bottles. When I went to Ross they had the Giovanni in 32oz for 11.99; however it was the tea tree one. Maybe your location might have the approved giovanni conditioner. 



Does anyone know why the tea tree isnt approved??


----------



## Guinan (Dec 11, 2014)

I ran out of conditioner too ladies. So I'm using up my stock until I'm able to purchase some more. I'm currently using Burt's Bees and it's horrible. I plan on getting some approved conditioner this weekend. Hopefully I can find the Tressume conditioner. If not, I'll have to get the kinky stuff. I might just go ahead and get the giovanni tea stuff and see how my hair responds.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 11, 2014)

Tresesamme naturals is cheap, has great slip and is easily available and most importantly, its APPROVED!  I have two bottles, I'll never run out because its sold at every store.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 11, 2014)

Just a quick fyi. once your hair gets to where your comfortable at and actually know how to keep your hair moisturized, you can use any conditioner or styler.

Not knocking this regimen or what works for you but as your hair evolves, it gets really easy to get your moisture/protein balance in place.

As long as I clean my hair with bentonite/rhassoul on a consistent basis,  any product works for me.

I used Miss Jessies to style today, the other day I used Herbal Essences to cowash, used some Xtreme Wet Line to style a few weeks ago but again, I've been consistent with my hair for a few years now.

Back to lurking.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 11, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Tresesamme naturals is cheap, has great slip and is easily available and most importantly, its APPROVED! I have two bottles, I'll never run out because its sold at every store.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


 
Where are you getting the lemongrass on from? I'm having difficulty finding that one







I dont think the other tressume naturals conditioner is approved, but I could be wrong (I REALLY hope so). If they are approved that would be awesome. I can find the avocado one everywhere but I cant find the lemon grass one. The only place that I have found it is at Bed bath and beyond and I had to REALLY search for it.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 11, 2014)

ok so I just re-read the MHM blog and I looked at the comments section and it says that the Tressume Avocado is approved but as long as it doesnt have the drying alcohols


See Comment Below:

Nicole

 October 3, 2014 at 12:02 am 


Hi,
 Is TRESemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture Conditioner Aloe Vera and Avocado an approved conditioner? Thanks for ALL your help!!

Like

Reply

Pinke Cube

 October 4, 2014 at 9:40 pm 


yes, just make sure it is the version with out the drying alchols (isopropyl, etc)


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 11, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I looked on Amazon and they have 8.5oz for 7.99. They also have a pack of 3 for 18.97. See below  <LI id=result_0 class=s-result-item data-asin="B001ET78D8">http://www.amazon.com/Giovanni-Nutr...=8-1&keywords=Giovanni+nutrafix+reconstructor Giovanni Nutraflix Hair Reconstructor , Packaging May Vary, 6.8 Ounce tube (Pack of 3)  by Giovanni  $18.24($0.89/Fluid Ounce)Subscribe & Save Save more with monthly Subscribe & Save deliveries. $19.20($0.94/Fluid Ounce)$23.85 Get it by Friday, Dec 12  More Buying Choices $13.64new(13 offers)



They don't ship to where I live. That's my main problem.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 11, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I ran out of conditioner too ladies. So I'm using up my stock until I'm able to purchase some more. I'm currently using Burt's Bees and it's horrible. I plan on getting some approved conditioner this weekend. Hopefully I can find the Tressume conditioner. If not, I'll have to get the kinky stuff. I might just go ahead and get the giovanni tea stuff and see how my hair responds.



I'm wondering why Giovanni tea tree isn't approved either. I have 3 bottles of that...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2014)

[USER=168786 said:
			
		

> msbettyboop[/USER];20878715]Ok, I have a serious problem. I just finished day 3 and more or less used up all the $20 Giovanni nutrafix reconstructor even though I diluted it. I can't $20 spend every week on a tube of this (6.5oz). Does Giovanni make this in huge tubs?



I didn't see any larger sizes online.

Are you trying to use 1 conditioner for all 3 steps? Can you order curls ecstasy 
curls.biz

It comes in 32 oz and it can really be diluted to spread it out.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I ran out of conditioner too ladies. So I'm using up my stock until I'm able to purchase some more. I'm currently using Burt's Bees and it's horrible. I plan on getting some approved conditioner this weekend. Hopefully I can find the Tressume conditioner. If not, I'll have to get the kinky stuff. I might just go ahead and get the giovanni tea stuff and see how my hair responds.



I disliked all my burt bees products. I don't really want to use the word hate but its very close.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> Just a quick fyi. once your hair gets to where your comfortable at and actually know how to keep your hair moisturized, you can use any conditioner or styler.
> 
> Not knocking this regimen or what works for you but as your hair evolves, it gets really easy to get your moisture/protein balance in place.
> 
> ...



Thanks for mentioning this. I think the recommendations are really for low porosity heads. I think we tend to forget this. 

Low porosity heads will probably always have to pay attention to their conditioners. I will never be able to successfully use an Herbal Essences brand. But normal to high porosity ladies have more range in conditioners. 

So for you ladies that are having a hard time finding conditioners, if you aren't low porosity then try something that is readily available. Initially just try to avoid cones, alcohols, etc.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 11, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I didn't see any larger sizes online.
> 
> Are you trying to use 1 conditioner for all 3 steps? Can you order curls ecstasy
> curls.biz
> ...



Yes I'm trying to use 1 conditioner for all 3 steps to keep things simpler. I will look up curls ectasy. Maybe they ship to my location:crossfingers:. Thanks.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2014)

[USER=168786 said:
			
		

> msbettyboop[/USER];20879387]Yes I'm trying to use 1 conditioner for all 3 steps to keep things simpler. I will look up curls ectasy. Maybe they ship to my location:crossfingers:. Thanks.



If you can't find anything, then just find something that is really good and go for it. No need overworking yourself. If you can't get it, you can't get it.


----------



## aharri23 (Dec 11, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Let us know when you start your own line



LOL, I will maybe. I really like KCKT so I'm gonna dry and dupe that. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aV_vNlKkhSk

Here is a good video on how to make a condish without cones, protein, alcohol, etc.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2014)

Finally getting around to washing. I used bs + curls ecstasy for step 1. Used Jessicurl DC on the right and naturelle grow herbal blends on the left. Going to use the mud puddle for step 3. I think last wash I uses AIA leave in, my honeychild type 4 hair cream and oyin burnt sugar pomade. Will stick to that this week. It worked well.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 12, 2014)

The first time I did this, I used Skala Avocado conditioner for deep conditioning and co wash and it turned out quite well. It doesn't have any of the no no ingredients so I'll continue using that while I figure out how to solve my product availability issues.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 12, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Where are you getting the lemongrass on from? I'm having difficulty finding that one
> 
> I dont think the other tressume naturals conditioner is approved, but I could be wrong (I REALLY hope so). If they are approved that would be awesome. I can find the avocado one everywhere but I cant find the lemon grass one. The only place that I have found it is at Bed bath and beyond and I had to REALLY search for it.



I read the avocado one is fine but I have seen the lemongrass one at my local Meijer grocery store and some Jewels. pelohello

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 12, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Where are you getting the lemongrass on from? I'm having difficulty finding that one
> 
> I dont think the other tressume naturals conditioner is approved, but I could be wrong (I REALLY hope so). If they are approved that would be awesome. I can find the avocado one everywhere but I cant find the lemon grass one. The only place that I have found it is at Bed bath and beyond and I had to REALLY search for it.



Yep that's what I remember reading so we're good.  They have the same ingredients, of course except the avocado and lemongrass.  

The one thing I don't understand is aloe vera isn't approved although its in a lot of the approved products like Camille Rose.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2014)

[USER=323671 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle[/USER];20881633]Yep that's what I remember reading so we're good.  They have the same ingredients, of course except the avocado and lemongrass.
> 
> The one thing I don't understand is aloe vera isn't approved although its in a lot of the approved products like Camille Rose.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



It's not that it isn't approved. People are just warned to watch for it because some people find that it acts like an astringent and is drying to their hair. People are just advised to be aware and to avoid it if there hair is sensitive. 

It's the same with glycerin. They aren't true no no products. They are more be aware of products.


----------



## aharri23 (Dec 12, 2014)

I've found that a gel with aloe vera juice defines my hair better than one without. Weird.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It's not that it isn't approved. People are just warned to watch for it because some people find that it acts like an astringent and is drying to their hair. People are just advised to be aware and to avoid it if there hair is sensitive.
> 
> It's the same with glycerin. They aren't true no no products. They are more be aware of products.



Gotcha!!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 13, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> I've found that a gel with aloe vera juice defines my hair better than one without. Weird.


Maybe it's a ph thing?


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 13, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It's not that it isn't approved. People are just warned to watch for it because some people find that it acts like an astringent and is drying to their hair. People are just advised to be aware and to avoid it if there hair is sensitive.  It's the same with glycerin. They aren't true no no products. They are more be aware of products.



Good to know. Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 13, 2014)

For international ladies having problems finding products, iherb is offering 50% off on shipping for orders over $40. I just ordered KCKT, bentonite clay and more Giovanni Nutrafix. All came to under $50. I'm all set for the next few weeks.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 13, 2014)

Bout to start. I went to ross today and they had every single Giovanni conditioner except for the approved one. So i looked into the ingredients and i now know why they aren't approved.  Some of them have glycerin and soy wheat protein high on the list. 

I'll just have to use my watered down Burt bee's for now.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 13, 2014)

Day 4 almost complete. Going to bed with the clay in and will wash out tomorrow morning. I'm mighty pleased with kinky curly knot today which arrived today (talk about supersonic shipping. Lol). Very soft and defined curls. I made more flaxseed gel oil today and added vitamin e oil and sweet almond oil. 

Day 3 hair when I was done didn't dry right. I wonder if this has something to do with me squeezing out all the excess water after applying the leave in, gel and oil? Or I didn't apply enough gel because I didn't want it to be crunchy like day 1 when I diffused? The curls in the back, mostly 4a and b, were defined but the front which is mostly 3c dried almost straight. Hmmm...the trial continues.

I will report back tomorrow when I wash out the clay. Night night .

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## hairtimes5 (Dec 13, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> Ok, I have a serious problem. I just finished day 3 and more or less used up all the $20 Giovanni nutrafix reconstructor even though I diluted it. I can't $20 spend every week on a tube of this (6.5oz). Does Giovanni make this in huge tubs?



Not sure if they carry the nutrafix reconstructor, but massage warehouse carries large sizes of Giovanni products.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Dec 13, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Finally getting around to washing. I used bs + curls ecstasy for step 1. Used Jessicurl DC on the right and naturelle grow herbal blends on the left. Going to use the mud puddle for step 3. I think last wash I uses AIA leave in, my honeychild type 4 hair cream and oyin burnt sugar pomade. Will stick to that this week. It worked well.



Which DC do you like best? I LOVE Naturelle Grow herbal blends. Been thinking about trying something different just to switch things up but then I think if it ain't broke why fix it. Curious about Jessicurl though...


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> hairtimes5;20886263[/USER]]Which DC do you like best? I LOVE Naturelle Grow herbal blends. Been thinking about trying something different just to switch things up but then I think if it ain't broke why fix it. Curious about Jessicurl though...



I will let you know next wash. I was rushing so much to finish I didn't pay attention after I rinsed.

Price wise I thing NG is much better.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> hairtimes5;20886263[/USER]]Which DC do you like best? I LOVE Naturelle Grow herbal blends. Been thinking about trying something different just to switch things up but then I think if it ain't broke why fix it. Curious about Jessicurl though...



I will let you know next wash. I was rushing so much to finish I didn't pay attention after I rinsed.

Price wise I thing NG is much better.


----------



## aharri23 (Dec 13, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> Maybe it's a ph thing?



I'm not sure but I made two batches of gel one with aloe vera juice and one without both batches had roughly the same pH. The Aloe vera juice side had defined curls and the water side was frizzy. I also bought a gel this summer that didn't have any aloe vera juice (strauss herbal hair styling gel) and my hair was frizzy with no hold.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 14, 2014)

Day 4 complete. Results, outstanding. I completed step 4 and 5 differently today. I applied in sections and really took the time to work it in. Instead of squeezing out excess water, I just shook my head (giving myself a slight headache ). My hair in front, 3c, doesn't shrink up as much as the back, 4b, so it kinda looked off by the time my hair dried. I tried to tuck as much in front as possible but you have to look really hard to notice. By the way, how can you tell if your cuticle didn't close properly?

Thank God I live alone cos my bathroom looks like a pig sty. There are stains everywhere. MHM is realllllly messy........

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 14, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> I'm not sure but I made two batches of gel one with aloe vera juice and one without both batches had roughly the same pH. The Aloe vera juice side had defined curls and the water side was frizzy. I also bought a gel this summer that didn't have any aloe vera juice (strauss herbal hair styling gel) and my hair was frizzy with no hold.


So, let me ask you, what is the nature of your hair? Hi po/ lo po? Fine/ med/ thick strands? Density? 

I've watched a few of your vids and the front of my hair looks a lot like yours, but I haven't tried aloe vera on my hair yet.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 14, 2014)

So I sent my sis a pic and we had the following conversation:

Sis: Nice....
Me: thanks. Go natural baby.
Sis: what? That's not curly kinky weave?
Me: nope. It's my hair.
Sis: WOW.

MHM wins .

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## aharri23 (Dec 14, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> So, let me ask you, what is the nature of your hair? Hi po/ lo po? Fine/ med/ thick strands? Density?
> 
> I've watched a few of your vids and the front of my hair looks a lot like yours, but I haven't tried aloe vera on my hair yet.



I'm low porosity and I have probably med/thick strands. Not sure about density. I think aloe vera is ok for the gel step, but you should stay clear of it in your conditioner/clay step.


----------



## bemajor (Dec 14, 2014)

What are signs that you should do a cherry lola? I did one in oct but can't tell if I should do one again.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty (Dec 15, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Welcome to the hangout. Definitely try the rhassoul. I think you will be much happier. I can use the rhassoul with just water and it doesn't dry my hair out. Bentonite clay and my hair are not friends


faithVA Where can one buy Rhassoul clay on the ground?
http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 15, 2014)

JustSitNBePretty said:


> faithVA Where can one buy Rhassoul clay on the ground?
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I bought mine from whole foods...NOW brand morrocan red clay is Rhassoul clay. JustSitNNePretty

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## hairtimes5 (Dec 15, 2014)

bemajor said:


> What are signs that you should do a cherry lola? I did one in oct but can't tell if I should do one again.



I started to see more shedding so I did one and it helped. I hadn't done one in about 2 mos before that.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Dec 15, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I bought mine from whole foods...NOW brand morrocan red clay is Rhassoul clay. JustSitNNePretty
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I thought the same thing KiWiStyle but I've had both and they look and work differently.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty (Dec 15, 2014)

I just did an Aphogee two-step treatment Saturday, that stopped my breakage and made my hair feel stronger. I wanna do the Cherry Lola, mainly for the moisture retention and curl definition but I also know its a protein treatment. Would it be too much to do it a week later after the Aphogee reconstructing treatment?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 15, 2014)

hairtimes5 said:


> I thought the same thing KiWiStyle but I've had both and they look and work differently.



I don't know hairtimes5.  I researched before I bought it and different resources says Rhassoul clay goes by different names, moroccan red clay being one of them.  Could it be that different quality causes the products to work differently?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 15, 2014)

I was supposed to do day 5 today but I'm kinda tired so I've postponed till tomorrow. However, the curls have held up. I spritzed with water and threw into a high bun. 

Sorry I'm not posting pictures but i'm on my phone and I have to first upload to another website and post the link here and I never get round to it. I will try to post a picture before the end of the week. Thanks. 

By the way, is the clay supposed to loosen curls? I compared pictures from day 2 and day 4 when hair was wet. Day 2, the hair in front reached up to the bridge of my nose but on day 4, it reached the bottom of my chin....


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> So I sent my sis a pic and we had the following conversation:
> 
> Sis: Nice....
> Me: thanks. Go natural baby.
> ...



Very nice. That's definitely a good hair day


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

[USER=323671 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle[/USER];20891993]I bought mine from whole foods...NOW brand morrocan red clay is Rhassoul clay. JustSitNNePretty
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Are you sure? Rhassoul clay is morrocan but it isn't red.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

[USER=436817 said:
			
		

> JustSitNBePretty[/USER];20891729]faithVA Where can one buy Rhassoul clay on the ground?
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I don't know of anywhere to buy Rhassoul clay on the ground. I don't know if the Now Morroccan clay is the same as Rhassoul clay. If it is you can get it at Whole Foods as KiwiStyle said. You can also try The Vitamin Shoppe.

Check to see if you have any health food stores that sell bulk items. They often have clays in bulk as well.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

hairtimes5 said:


> I thought the same thing KiWiStyle but I've had both and they look and work differently.



Yeah I don't think they are the same clay even though they both are Moroccan.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

JustSitNBePretty said:


> I just did an Aphogee two-step treatment Saturday, that stopped my breakage and made my hair feel stronger. I wanna do the Cherry Lola, mainly for the moisture retention and curl definition but I also know its a protein treatment. Would it be too much to do it a week later after the Aphogee reconstructing treatment?



Unless your high porosity I wouldn't do the CL after doing the 2 step. Even then you may want to wait 2 weeks between treatments. You may just want to do some moisturizing DCs in between and that should give you the moisture retention and curl definition you are looking for.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

[USER=168786 said:
			
		

> msbettyboop[/USER];20892435]I was supposed to do day 5 today but I'm kinda tired so I've postponed till tomorrow. However, the curls have held up. I spritzed with water and threw into a high bun.
> 
> Sorry I'm not posting pictures but i'm on my phone and I have to first upload to another website and post the link here and I never get round to it. I will try to post a picture before the end of the week. Thanks.
> 
> By the way, is the clay supposed to loosen curls? I compared pictures from day 2 and day 4 when hair was wet. Day 2, the hair in front reached up to the bridge of my nose but on day 4, it reached the bottom of my chin....



If you are on the app, does your phone not allow you to just attach the picture? I've not done it so just asking.

Perhaps the loosening it the result of your hair being more hydrated and it being more full of water so it hangs more. I wouldn't say the clay loosens the curl but it helps your hair accept more water/moisture.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 15, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Are you sure? Rhassoul clay is morrocan but it isn't red.



faithVA most resources I've read says this:

"Mined deep beneath the Atlas Mountains in Eastern Morocco, the Egyptian and Romans were first to use and document benefits of rhassoul clay. Other names for rhassoul clay include – ghassoul clay, red clay, red moroccan clay or oxide clay. The name rhassoul comes from the Arabic word “rassala,” which means “washing.” Romans used the clay in baths, which is a variation of how rhassoul clay is used present day in Turkish mud baths.

The mineral-rich clay is extracted from naturally occurring lakeside deposits in large clods, then it gets washed, sun-dried and micronized into a smooth powder although you can buy it in the cods and reconstitute with water. Rhassoul’s color is a light gray with a hue of oxidized pink, which gives the clay a pinkish undertone."

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 15, 2014)

Its not red per se.



Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> faithVA most resources I've read says this:
> 
> "Mined deep beneath the Atlas Mountains in Eastern Morocco, the Egyptian and Romans were first to use and document benefits of rhassoul clay. Other names for rhassoul clay include – ghassoul clay, red clay, red moroccan clay or oxide clay. The name rhassoul comes from the Arabic word “rassala,” which means “washing.” Romans used the clay in baths, which is a variation of how rhassoul clay is used present day in Turkish mud baths.
> 
> ...



So is your clay gray or is it pink or is it red?

I had red clay but not sure if it was Moroccan. I know it isn't anything like the rhassoul I have now.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Its not red per se.
> 
> View attachment 288345
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Ok. The clay I have at home is more gray.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 15, 2014)

faithVA said:


> So is your clay gray or is it pink or is it red?
> 
> I had red clay but not sure if it was Moroccan. I know it isn't anything like the rhassoul I have now.



Its really a grayish pink or pinkish gray in my opinion because its not a true pink or red.  Which rhassoul clay are you using?  When I went into WF and asked the clerk where to find rhassoul clay, she took me straight to the Moroccan red clay.  I stood there and pulled my phone out to make sure its one and the same and it was.

I think with anything else, one product type will look different depending on the manufacturer.  

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

[USER=323671 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle[/USER];20892681]Its really a grayish pink or pinkish gray in my opinion because its not a true pink or red.  Which rhassoul clay are you using?  When I went into WF and asked the clerk where to find rhassoul clay, she took me straight to the Moroccan red clay.  I stood there and pulled my phone out to make sure its one and the same and it was.
> 
> I think with anything else, one product type will look different depending on the manufacturer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I'm using rhassoul from Butters and Bars.

Does it stain? Is it messy?


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 15, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Very nice. That's definitely a good hair day



Sure was. I was feeling myself all over the place thinking - thank God I finally set the curls free. lollllll


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 15, 2014)

faithVA said:


> If you are on the app, does your phone not allow you to just attach the picture? I've not done it so just asking.
> 
> Perhaps the loosening it the result of your hair being more hydrated and it being more full of water so it hangs more. I wouldn't say the clay loosens the curl but it helps your hair accept more water/moisture.




I take pictures with my camera. I'm not sure I can take hair pics with phone properly without dislocating my neck.I promise I'll post before end of the week.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 15, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm using rhassoul from Butters and Bars.
> 
> Does it stain? Is it messy?



Oh, ok.  I just used mine for the first time just now, actually its on my face as I type this.  It didn't stain my white sink and only a tiny drop made it on my counter but didn't stain.  I'm not sure it was on there long enough to stain.  Besides I can't imagine it staining if it's for skin too, lbvs.

ETA:  I looked up the butters and bars rhassoul and the picture looks identical to the NOW brand. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh, ok.  I just used mine for the first time just now, actually its on my face as I type this.  It didn't stain my white sink and only a tiny drop made it on my counter but didn't stain.  I'm not sure it was on there long enough to stain.  Besides I can't imagine it staining if it's for skin too, lbvs.
> 
> ETA:  I looked up the butters and bars rhassoul and the picture looks identical to the NOW brand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Yeah I think she is using a stock photo. What I received from her doesn't look like the picture. It looks closer to bentonite clay but just finer.

Well let us know how you like it if you use it for your hair.

I vowed to never use another red clay but if you are successful with the NOW brand I can at least use it for a backup.

The picture NOW uses and Butters and Bars uses, looks more like the pink clay I bought.


----------



## aharri23 (Dec 15, 2014)

Doing a cherry lola treatment today. It's been about 5 weeks since I last did one.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 15, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Yeah I think she is using a stock photo. What I received from her doesn't look like the picture. It looks closer to bentonite clay but just finer.
> 
> Well let us know how you like it if you use it for your hair.
> 
> ...



I'll report back after I do my first treatment but keep in mind I don't have anything to compare it to.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Dec 15, 2014)

I went to Target last night and bought some Tressume Avocado conditioner. Hopefully my hair likes it. It smells identical to the lemon grass conditioner.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 15, 2014)

Sorry. Pictures deleted due to privacy concerns.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 15, 2014)

Here's the bun I wore to bed to preserve the curls.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 15, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> I'm low porosity and I have probably med/thick strands. Not sure about density. *I think aloe vera is ok for the gel step, but you should stay clear of it in your conditioner/clay step*.


Hmm. I hadn't even considered using it for the clay step, but I am hi po, so maybe it would help... I've used ACV in my clay and liked it.

***********

General MHM update: I finally did a sort of Cherry Lola. 'Sort of' cuz I didn't use yogurt. I bought it and ate it.   (protip: maple syrup in plain yogurt ) Anywho, I used TJ's TTT cond instead. I can't say I noticed a massive improvement _visually_, but my hair felt great and I think it stopped some shedding, so . I think I'll do this once a week (being hi po and all).


----------



## aharri23 (Dec 15, 2014)

wash and go on fleek after doing my cherry lola. I gotta do these more often..


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 15, 2014)

Is anyone using unsulfured molasses in the Cherry Lola Caramel treatment?  Its listed on the MMH site but no one mentions it here.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 15, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Is anyone using unsulphuree molasses?  Its listed on the MMH site but no one mentions it here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Yes I used it in my cherry lola treatment.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> Here are the pics. I figured out how to upload from my iPad           Sorry, pics didn't upload in order. Pic 1 is day 4. Pic 2 is day 1. Pic 3 is day 1 with product and pic 4 is day 4 with product.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Such pretty curls. How long is your hair?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

It's wash night so I will be repeating Thursdays wash and compare some products. I want to compare the Jessicurl conditioner and the NG Herbal Blends. And I also got the NG leave-in that I want to try. Since it's midweek will just stick with the mud puddle for step 3 and save the real mud for the weekend.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 15, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Is anyone using unsulfured molasses in the Cherry Lola Caramel treatment?  Its listed on the MMH site but no one mentions it here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I use unsulphured molasses in my Cherry Lolas. I also add the egg. I've used both avocado and banana in my mix (I think I prefer this mix as it drips less. I've also tried it on myself and a couple of my friends, without the avocado and banana. The mix is runnier when I don't add the banana or avocado. All our hair still felt very soft after either treatment and was also super defined.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 15, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> Yes I used it in my cherry lola treatment.



Thank you msbettyboop

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 15, 2014)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I use unsulphured molasses in my Cherry Lolas. I also add the egg. I've used both avocado and banana in my mix (I think I prefer this mix as it drips less. I've also tried it on myself and a couple of my friends, without the avocado and banana. The mix is runnier when I don't add the banana or avocado. All our hair still felt very soft after either treatment and was also super defined.



Thanks AbsyBlvd.  I was on the fence about adding the egg but I just might add it now.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 16, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Such pretty curls. How long is your hair?



I'm not sure. I haven't straightened in a long time. I think it might BSB, I probably will do a length check when I've reached max hydration.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## deborah11 (Dec 16, 2014)

If you are doing a protein treatment other than cherry lola which step would that be in this regime, before or after the clay step?


----------



## Guinan (Dec 16, 2014)

deborah11 said:


> If you are doing a protein treatment other than cherry lola which step would that be in this regime, before or after the clay step?


 
I use Millcreek Botanicals as my protein and I usually do it before everything. So I do protein, then ACV, then DC and then Clay


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 16, 2014)

I went product hunting today and picked up more avocado conditioner. The pj in me also couldn't resist Taliah waajid enhancing herbal conditioner. 

Skala avocado conditioner ingredients - deionized water, cetearyl alcohol, cetrimonium chloride, Persia gratissima, avocado extract, petrolatum, glutaral, citric acid, fragrance, CI 19140 and CI 42090.

TW conditioner ingredients - Deionized Water (Aqua), Glycerol, Olive Oil (Olea Europaena), DMDM Hydantoin, Mineral Oil, Wheat Germ Extract (Traticum Vulgare, Aloe Vera (Aloe Barbadensis Leaf), Walnut Seed Oil Extract (Luglans Regia), Vitamin E (Tocophe-rol), Thyme (Thymus Vulgar), Calendula (Calendula Officinails), Polquatermium # 32, Yellow #1. 

I didn't notice the mineral oil till I got home 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2014)

deborah11 said:


> If you are doing a protein treatment other than cherry lola which step would that be in this regime, before or after the clay step?



I usually do protein between step 1 and 2. So I wash, do protein, DC, clay, etc.

I'm low porosity so I have to wash my hair first before I can put anything else on it. Otherwise it won't work.


----------



## aharri23 (Dec 16, 2014)

I do the cherry lola in replacement of step 1 on dirty hair. I apply it on damp hair because it's easier to apply then on dry hair.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> I went product hunting today and picked up more avocado conditioner. The pj in me also couldn't resist Taliah waajid enhancing herbal conditioner.
> 
> Skala avocado conditioner ingredients - deionized water, cetearyl alcohol, cetrimonium chloride, Persia gratissima, avocado extract, petrolatum, glutaral, citric acid, fragrance, CI 19140 and CI 42090.
> 
> ...



I was going to mention the mineral oil but then I read through. Just take it back. 

The skala has petrolatum in it.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> I do the cherry lola in replacement of step 1 on dirty hair. I apply it on damp hair because it's easier to apply then on dry hair.



If you are responding to deborah, she wanted to know when you do a protein treatment where do you use it in the steps. She isn't doing the cherry lola. She is using regular protein.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 16, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I was going to mention the mineral oil but then I read through. Just take it back.  The skala has petrolatum in it.



Yeah, I mixed the Skala with baking soda and applied to my hair already.....dammit! Washing out now. Hopefully, the clay will remove any residue.....

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Dec 16, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I usually do protein between step 1 and 2. So I wash, do protein, DC, clay, etc.
> 
> I'm low porosity so I have to wash my hair first before I can put anything else on it. Otherwise it won't work.


 
Maybe I should do that, cause I always feel like my hair isnt taking the protein affectively. 

I think I'll try that this weekend.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 16, 2014)

I just got a specially designated 'Clay Bottle'. It has the same sort of top as a bottle of Dawn, nothing fancy, but I have a question. How are we getting rid of lumps in the clay? Is it the oil and/ or honey? Cuz I've only been mixing clay, water (sometimes leftover diluted ACV), and some Irish Moss powder for thickening and nutrients and such. It's normally a little lumpy, but that's easy to handle in a bowl. How are y'all managing with bottles?


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 16, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> I just got a specially designated 'Clay Bottle'. It has the same sort of top as a bottle of Dawn, nothing fancy, but I have a question. How are we getting rid of lumps in the clay? Is it the oil and/ or honey? Cuz I've only been mixing clay, water (sometimes leftover diluted ACV), and some Irish Moss powder for thickening and nutrients and such. It's normally a little lumpy, but that's easy to handle in a bowl. How are y'all managing with bottles?



I tried a bottle the first day and it was a complete mess so I stuck to mixing in a bowl. The lumps drove me crazy the first few days then I started using a whisk which smoothens out everything right nice...  

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> I just got a specially designated 'Clay Bottle'. It has the same sort of top as a bottle of Dawn, nothing fancy, but I have a question. How are we getting rid of lumps in the clay? Is it the oil and/ or honey? Cuz I've only been mixing clay, water (sometimes leftover diluted ACV), and some Irish Moss powder for thickening and nutrients and such. It's normally a little lumpy, but that's easy to handle in a bowl. How are y'all managing with bottles?



I add warm water, clay, acv and then whatever else and shake. tashboog gave me the tip that adding acv to the mix in the bottle helped it to come out smooth. It has been smooth for me ever since.


----------



## aharri23 (Dec 16, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> I just got a specially designated 'Clay Bottle'. It has the same sort of top as a bottle of Dawn, nothing fancy, but I have a question. How are we getting rid of lumps in the clay? Is it the oil and/ or honey? Cuz I've only been mixing clay, water (sometimes leftover diluted ACV), and some Irish Moss powder for thickening and nutrients and such. It's normally a little lumpy, but that's easy to handle in a bowl. How are y'all managing with bottles?



I just mix mine in a bowl since I only make enough for one application and its easier to scoop rather than squeezing the bottle each time I want more clay.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 16, 2014)

So I was doing some research on YouTube and watching videos and it seems some people feel there's some sort of baking soda conspiracy going on - mhm is fake, doesn't work, baking soda will dissolve hair, practitioners are delusional, trying to attain curl definition on 4c hair is a form of self hate, 4c hair is dry and brittle and you must accept it, etc, etc. I had no idea there was an opposition movement to a hair regimen. I'm flummoxed.... .  

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 16, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> So I was doing some research on YouTube and watching videos and it seems some people feel there's some sort of baking soda conspiracy going on .
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



What's the conspiracy theory msbettyboop

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 16, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 16, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



KiWiStyle, I updated the post.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 16, 2014)

honeybee I use the same method as FaithVA. I to make sure there's no clumps of unmixed powder at the bottom, I stir a little with a chop stick lol and then continue to shake the large applicator bottle vigorously. I cover the top with my hand. I don't use the lid as it's easier to pour the mix into my hand.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> So I was doing some research on YouTube and watching videos and it seems some people feel there's some sort of baking soda conspiracy going on - mhm is fake, doesn't work, baking soda will dissolve hair, practitioners are delusional, trying to attain curl definition on 4c hair is a form of self hate, 4c hair is dry and brittle and you must accept it, etc, etc. I had no idea there was an opposition movement to a hair regimen. I'm flummoxed.... .
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Did you miss the two other LHCF thread before this one? They were tame but they could have gone there.

Yes many things have been said about the method and the people doing it. I am as perplexed as you.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 16, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> So I was doing some research on YouTube and watching videos and it seems some people feel there's some sort of baking soda conspiracy going on - mhm is fake, doesn't work, baking soda will dissolve hair, practitioners are delusional, trying to attain curl definition on 4c hair is a form of self hate, 4c hair is dry and brittle and you must accept it, etc, etc. I had no idea there was an opposition movement to a hair regimen. I'm flummoxed.... .
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



People will always have negative things to say no matter what...primarily ill informed people.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 16, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Did you miss the two other LHCF thread before this one? They were tame but they could have gone there.  Yes many things have been said about the method and the people doing it. I am as perplexed as you.



I didn't know there were two other threads before this. I must have a look at them.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> I didn't know there were two other threads before this. I must have a look at them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Well take your sense of humor with you when you read them.


----------



## deborah11 (Dec 16, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I usually do protein between step 1 and 2. So I wash, do protein, DC, clay, etc.
> 
> I'm low porosity so I have to wash my hair first before I can put anything else on it. Otherwise it won't work.



FaithVA,
What do you wash your hair with?  I am low porosity too!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> deborah11;20900079[/USER]]FaithVA,
> What do you wash your hair with?  I am low porosity too!



I'm all over the place. The last time I did a protein treatment, I used curls ecstasy conditioner mixed with water and baking soda. But I also use acv or sometimes shampoo. I'm getting ready to buy a cowash conditioner because I'm tired of mixing.


What have you been using?


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 17, 2014)

Day 5 complete. I think today were the best results yet. Finger combing was amazing. In and out with no tangles at all. Half way through the bottle of KCKT already. Lawd, this is getting expensive!   

I'm traveling this week and will only be able to get to day 6 before I leave. I will be staying with my sis and I can't imagine she will put up with me turning her bathroom into a pig sty every two days.....I'll be gone for 2 weeks so I will have to do some modified steps. I wanted to do a cherry Lola treatment too for some protein but I guess that will have to wait till January.....  

I've been sealing with almond oil since I started but I'm thinking of using wheat germ oil for day 6. Has anyone tried this?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 17, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Well take your sense of humor with you when you read them.



Well I went through them and I'm surprised at some peoples militant stance. It's hair.... If you don't want to try it, ok, but you can't be calling people names and what not for wanting to try it, trying it and liking it and continuing to do it. Smh...ignorance is a real affliction......

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 17, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> Day 5 complete. I think today were the best results yet. Finger combing was amazing. In and out with no tangles at all. Half way through the bottle of KCKT already. Lawd, this is getting expensive!
> 
> I'm traveling this week and will only be able to get to day 6 before I leave. I will be staying with my sis and I can't imagine she will put up with me turning her bathroom into a pig sty every two days.....I'll be gone for 2 weeks so I will have to do some modified steps. I wanted to do a cherry Lola treatment too for some protein but I guess that will have to wait till January.....
> 
> ...



I tried sealing once with wheatgerm oil underneath KCC, alas I didn't have good results as I suffered a copious amount of flakes. I'd never tried to seal with an oil and gel prior to this, so don't know if it was my technique or if those two things just don't play nice together.
If you do use it, please let me know your results.

ETA: I think this may have had more to do with my gel application. I have since tried WGO again and it's my favourite oil so far (I haven't tried many though) as it doesn't leave my hair heavy at all, and soaks right into my skin.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> Day 5 complete. I think today were the best results yet. Finger combing was amazing. In and out with no tangles at all. Half way through the bottle of KCKT already. Lawd, this is getting expensive!
> 
> I'm traveling this week and will only be able to get to day 6 before I leave. I will be staying with my sis and I can't imagine she will put up with me turning her bathroom into a pig sty every two days.....I'll be gone for 2 weeks so I will have to do some modified steps. I wanted to do a cherry Lola treatment too for some protein but I guess that will have to wait till January.....
> 
> ...



Did you dilute your kknt. 2 oz diluted would give you another 6 to 8 oz.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 17, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Did you dilute your kknt. 2 oz diluted would give you another 6 to 8 oz.



I sure did. In fact today, I realised I'd almost turned it into water during the leave in stage . I am doing everything to make it last but I have so much hair. I think the longer your hair is, the more expensive this will be. I'm considering just making my own conditioner.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 17, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> I'm considering just making my own conditioner.


I considered this too.


For those non-diy'ers, I wonder if any of the bulk conditioner bases would be suitable?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> I sure did. In fact today, I realised I'd almost turned it into water during the leave in stage . I am doing everything to make it last but I have so much hair. I think the longer your hair is, the more expensive this will be. I'm considering just making my own conditioner.



Yeah, I only use the kknt for the leave-in. I use different conditioners for each step. Which is probably why it last much longer for me as well as my hair is only NL. 

But as you go along you won't be doing twice a week so it will at least last you a bit longer.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ordered Terresentials before I left for vacay and it was here when I returned. Wanted to do the full regimen yesterday and give it a try. Since I didn't get started till late I slept with it in my hair. I liked the results but I was expecting softer hair. Seems like most ppl say it left their hair feeling soft, not so with me. Maybe because it's made with bentonite?? It felt the same way my hair feels when I use bentonite. Rhassoul leaves my hair feeling softer. At any rate, it made my hair hang more and I didn't have as much shrinkage after it dried. All in all I like it but it's too expensive for me to stick with.


----------



## deborah11 (Dec 17, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm all over the place. The last time I did a protein treatment, I used curls ecstasy conditioner mixed with water and baking soda. But I also use acv or sometimes shampoo. I'm getting ready to buy a cowash conditioner because I'm tired of mixing.
> 
> 
> What have you been using?



Hello FaithVa,

Please include me as an official MHM hangouter!

I have been utilizing the MHM since October 19, 2014, and it has impressed me enough that I want to continue for now.

I had been mostly natural for the last 10 years, give or take a couple of mild texlaxs during periods of " indecisiveness."  LOL!  During those years my hair was very healthy but all heck broke out 4 years ago with so many hair problems unrelated to its natural state-- menopause hair loss, well water with too much Iron that seriously damaged my hair and caused major hair loss, etc.  You name it and I have been there.  Finally 4 months ago after a serious break from anything hair damage inducing,  I texlaxed  for 8 min. Using linage and wouldn't  you know my hair still looked like an Afro!  Menopause has totally changed my hair texture. LOL!  Somehow I stumbled across MHM  which has been helpful in terms of reviving my hair's moisture levels and helping me to retain length by seriously reducing my hair shedding, breakage, and SSK's.


My MHM Regime

I started on October 19, 2014 and have completed 9 cycles.  I pushed at it hard initially completing the first 4 cycles during the first week, including 1 cherry Lola treatment. Now I can only seem to manage 1 cycle per week but my hair appears to be about 60-65% hydrated:

My MHM Regime:

1.	Clarify: BS or ACV + TTTC Conditioner + water
2.	Condition: Trader Joe's TTTC or diluted kknt
3.	Mud: Rhassoul + water + honey + olive oil 
4.	Leave-In: diluted kknt or TTTC
5.	Seal: Hair butter (UA)

I initially followed the program by the book but I am having trouble still with mud residue  so this past week I modified:

Mud, rinse, TTTC+ water+ baking soda wash, rinse, leave in, sealed with butter.  I liked this better because I didn't have mud residue.

I am a bit all over the place right now as I try to figure out how to make the regime work best for my hair.  This week I appear to have some hair shedding which was not a problem before so I am trying to figure out whether that is being caused by the modified version or if my hair needs protein now.  Will keep everyone posted  on developments and will try to figure out how to post pictures here.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Dec 18, 2014)

deborah11 said:


> Hello FaithVa,
> 
> Please include me as an official MHM hangouter!
> 
> ...



Interesting comment about well water. I'm on well water too and just recently decided to buy a shower filter after noticing how much it's staining my shower stall. Ours was tested a few yrs back and it was high in iron too.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 18, 2014)

So I tried out the tressume avocado conditioner yesterday and I LOVE it!!! It's REALLY thick though. Thank goodness I diluted it. 

My hair felt sooo much better after my mid week wash. I skipped the clay step due to time. However, my curls were still very pronouce. I plan on doing the full MHM this weekend. I was going to do protein but I think I'll hold off until Jan.


----------



## sweetpea7 (Dec 18, 2014)

pelohello said:


> So I tried out the tressume avocado conditioner yesterday and I LOVE it!!! It's REALLY thick though. Thank goodness I diluted it.  My hair felt sooo much better after my mid week wash. I skipped the clay step due to time. However, my curls were still very pronouce. I plan on doing the full MHM this weekend. I was going to do protein but I think I'll hold off until Jan.



What color is the cap of the conditioner. I have fallen in love with the lemongrass and sweet orage discontinued conditioner but I know I won't be able to find it soon.  Also, how is the slip?


----------



## Guinan (Dec 18, 2014)

sweetpea7 said:


> What color is the cap of the conditioner. I have fallen in love with the lemongrass and sweet orage discontinued conditioner but I know I won't be able to find it soon. Also, how is the slip?


 
I dont know the color of the cap; but if I had to guess it's black. The slip was REALLY good. It's weird b/c it seems identical to the lemon grass but thicker.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2014)

You ladies have me wanting to try out the Tresemme avocado or lemon grass. But I already have too many conditioners and I'm not allowed to buy any more


----------



## sweetpea7 (Dec 18, 2014)

That makes me sad because I thought the black caps were discontinued. Maybe not! 

 KCKN isn't as moisturizing as I though it would. I wish I could find a creamy lightweight moisturizer on the ground. I don't want to buy online right now


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 18, 2014)

sweetpea7 said:


> What color is the cap of the conditioner. I have fallen in love with the lemongrass and sweet orage discontinued conditioner but I know I won't be able to find it soon.  Also, how is the slip?


Oh no...it's been discontinued!  I'm on the hunt, gonna buy all I find!


----------



## tashboog (Dec 18, 2014)

So over the weekend, I finally washed my hair after 3 weeks of the bald spot regimen. I've been wearing wigs and keeping my hair braided up under a grocery bag. I'm not sure if anything is happening, but I think my crown is slightly getting better and my hydration is still moving a little slow. 

I clarified with ACV and cayenne pepper and I let that sit for 30 min. I tried the Naturelle grow herbal conditioner per faithVA suggestion. I ended up steaming with this deep conditioner and my hair responded well. Usually steaming my hair does nothing, but I actually felt a difference after steaming with this dc . I'm still liking the rhassoul clay over the bentonite b/c it makes my hair really soft and it defines my kinks pretty well too. However, once I rinse it out pretty much all definition still goes away so I highly doubt that I'll be able to do a wash n go. I'm hoping when I resume the original MHM regimen in April that I'll be closer to wearing a wash n go but we shall see. 

I have enclosed pics of my hair with clay, after clay/no product, and a quick length check. I'm happy with the growth of my nape, but my sides and bangs still has a way to go. I would say I'm full APL, and I won't straighten my hair until I reach BSL all over and who knows how long that's going to take me .


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 18, 2014)

pelohello said:


> So I tried out the tressume avocado conditioner yesterday and I LOVE it!!! It's REALLY thick though. Thank goodness I diluted it.
> 
> My hair felt sooo much better after my mid week wash. I skipped the clay step due to time. However, my curls were still very pronouce. I plan on doing the full MHM this weekend. I was going to do protein but I think I'll hold off until Jan.



I told you! That stuff is the truth, I even use it undiluted as my leave-in and my fine hair loves it.  I'm going to start diluting it once I start the MHM this weekend.  pelohello

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 19, 2014)

I have a question. For step 1, when you mix the baking soda with water and conditioner, is the mixture grainy or smooth?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sweetpea7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Oh no...it's been discontinued!  I'm on the hunt, gonna buy all I find!



The black top TN conditioners have been. The new bottle is all white. I have found them on Walgreens.com and meijer. I have one bottle left *cry* 

 I'm trying to find a replacement so I'm going to Buy TJ tea tree tingle and Yes to Blueberries Conditioner (UA) officially but it doesn't have any no no ingredients.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> I have a question. For step 1, when you mix the baking soda with water and conditioner, is the mixture grainy or smooth?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I'm don't use a lot of baking soda so it tends to be smooth.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 19, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I told you! That stuff is the truth, I even use it undiluted as my leave-in and my fine hair loves it. I'm going to start diluting it once I start the MHM this weekend. @pelohello
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


 

OT:
I saw on the transitioning thread that your BCing really soon. CONGRATS & Good Luck!!!!! I'm super excited for you!


----------



## sweetpea7 (Dec 19, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> I have a question. For step 1, when you mix the baking soda with water and conditioner, is the mixture grainy or smooth?  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Smooth with a touch of graininess (sp) I hate they way bs makes my hair feel. It hard to detangle and rough


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 19, 2014)

The first 3 times I did it, the mixture was very grainy but the last two times, it's been smooth since I started using a whisk to mix it so I was just wondering if I was doing something wrong.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> sweetpea7;20908963[/USER]]Smooth with a touch of graininess (sp) I hate they way bs makes my hair feel. It hard to detangle and rough



Try cutting back on the amount of baking soda or don't leave it in as long. Hopefully you aren't trying to detangle with the baking soda in but waiting until after you have conditioned. It is tangled and rough because the cuticles are open. You want to leave them alone and just get the conditioner in.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 19, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> I have a question. For step 1, when you mix the baking soda with water and conditioner, is the mixture grainy or smooth?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I've used anywhere from 1 tsp to 2 tbsp. It tends to be smooth. Mine doesn't cause any difficulties detangling. I put conditioner in an applicator bottle, add the baking soda and warm water and shake.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 19, 2014)

I bought a big bottle of Biotera gel from Sally's and, since I had so much, I decided to experiment. My hair had been washed the day before and put into 8 or so twists so it was already stretched. I tested the frizziest part of my hair.

I divided it and put diluted gel on one area, straight gel on the other. The straight gel area coiled nicely which makes me happy because now I know how to match it to the rest of my head. 

I plan to do a half Biotera, half KCCC experiment next. I'll continue to primarily patronize the black company, of course, but it would be nice to know that I'm not *tied* to it, you know? Cuz what if they change the formula or go out of business??


----------



## aharri23 (Dec 19, 2014)

sweetpea7 said:


> Smooth with a touch of graininess (sp) I hate they way bs makes my hair feel. It hard to detangle and rough



Same! I started using ACV these days.



Honey Bee said:


> I bought a big bottle of Biotera gel from Sally's and, since I had so much, I decided to experiment. My hair had been washed the day before and put into 8 or so twists so it was already stretched. I tested the frizziest part of my hair.
> 
> I divided it and put diluted gel on one area, straight gel on the other. The straight gel area coiled nicely which makes me happy because now I know how to match it to the rest of my head.
> 
> I plan to do a half Biotera, half KCCC experiment next. I'll continue to primarily patronize the black company, of course, but it would be nice to know that I'm not *tied* to it, you know? Cuz what if they change the formula or go out of business??



Lol Kinky-Curly ain't going out of business anytime soon, im sure she likes her millions


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 19, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> Lol Kinky-Curly ain't going out of business anytime soon, im sure she likes her millions


From your lips to god's ears! If they stop making that leave-in, I swear, I'll make it myself!


----------



## aharri23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> From your lips to god's ears! If they stop making that leave-in, I swear, I'll make it myself!


You should! It's pretty simple to dupe. That's why they leave out ingredients


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 19, 2014)

sweetpea7 said:


> Smooth with a touch of graininess (sp) I hate they way bs makes my hair feel. It hard to detangle and rough



My hair felt very rough when I started but the last two times, it felt smooth during step 1. I didn't try to detangle but I think I would have been able to if I tried. 

By the way, since I started this regimen I haven't used a comb or brush. I do everything with my fingers......

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 19, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> You should! It's pretty simple to dupe. That's why they leave out ingredients



Really? I would love to dupe it. I want to continue buying it but I live at the other end of the world and shipping costs a fortune!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 19, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> You should! It's pretty simple to dupe. That's why they leave out ingredients


You know, I *really* considered it. I make medicinal skin preparations, leave-in shouldn't be too hard... but then, I like being able to buy it (for when I'm lazy ) and I like that they're black-owned.  

Don't sell out, Kinky Curly or I'll be duping all over your @ss.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 19, 2014)

Has anyone tried all 3 products below and if so, which one would you rate the best:

1. Trader joe's teat tree and eucalyptus conditioner
2. Jessicurl deep treatment
3. Jessicurl too shea conditioner

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> Has anyone tried all 3 products below and if so, which one would you rate the best:
> 
> 1. Trader joe's teat tree and eucalyptus conditioner
> 2. Jessicurl deep treatment
> ...



Hey tashboog, What do you think?


----------



## tashboog (Dec 19, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Hey tashboog, What do you think?





msbettyboop said:


> Has anyone tried all 3 products below and if so, which one would you rate the best:
> 
> 1. Trader joe's teat tree and eucalyptus conditioner
> 2. Jessicurl deep treatment
> ...


1. Trader joe's tea tree conditioner is a good conditioner and this one I use in my bald spot regimen. It has good slip and it dilutes well without losing slip. It softens my hair and it feels moisturizing after rinsing.
2. Jessicurl deep treatment is also good too. It works better full strength rather than diluted. It's very moisturizing and softens my hair .
3. Jessicurl too shea is almost the same as the deep treatment conditioner they pretty much have the same ingredients. Except the deep treatment is slightly more moisturizing.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2014)

Doing the full regimen tonight. It's been awhile. 

I used 2 oz of AIA cleansing pudding with  tsp baking soda. I didn't let it sit' I just used it as a shampoo. I'm switching to this for all future washes. I cleansed with diluted curls ecstasy and steamed it in a bit with my qredew. Sitting with the mud in now. I must have made it right because it came out of the bottle easily but it's also weighing down my hair. I'm so glad I switched to the rhassoul. Everything is easier. 

Will just twist it up when I'm finished. Based on how fuzzy it was with the conditioner in it, I'm not expecting to see much definition when I rinse out the clay.

If it wasn't so late I would take pictures. Maybe next week.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 20, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Doing the full regimen tonight. It's been awhile.
> 
> I used 2 oz of AIA cleansing pudding with  tsp baking soda. I didn't let it sit' I just used it as a shampoo. I'm switching to this for all future washes. I cleansed with diluted curls ecstasy and steamed it in a bit with my qredew. Sitting with the mud in now. I must have made it right because it came out of the bottle easily but it's also weighing down my hair. I'm so glad I switched to the rhassoul. Everything is easier.
> 
> ...



When I rinsed I could feel all kinds of curls but when I looked in the mirror I couldn't see them.  But my hair felt really good when I rinsed out the clay.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 20, 2014)

Day 6 complete. I was in a hurry as I had a plane to catch so I think I put in too much gel cow my hair dried hard. The back of my hair is approaching max hydration. The front, I don't understand so much. It's 3c and I can't figure out if that's the way it's supposed to look or not. When wet, the curls are amazing but when dry the definition isn't as obvious as the back.....

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 20, 2014)

tashboog said:


> 1. Trader joe's tea tree conditioner is a good conditioner and this one I use in my bald spot regimen. It has good slip and it dilutes well without losing slip. It softens my hair and it feels moisturizing after rinsing. 2. Jessicurl deep treatment is also good too. It works better full strength rather than diluted. It's very moisturizing and softens my hair . 3. Jessicurl too shea is almost the same as the deep treatment conditioner they pretty much have the same ingredients. Except the deep treatment is slightly more moisturizing.



I will be able to purchase these 3 products where I'm traveling to so it looks like I'm going to settle on trader joes then. It's the cheapest of the lot anyway.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm about to start mixing up my products. The only thing that I really have to mix is the clay. I don't think I'm going to make any flaxseed gel, since I'm not wearing my hair out. I've been wigging it for the past two weeks. I think I'll wig it for another 2wks and then straighten my hair. 

My hair is still doing very well with this method. The growth and the retention are good since doing this method.


----------



## sweetpea7 (Dec 20, 2014)

This clay is sooo messy it makes me want to buy terra essentials but it's expensive and they use AVJ from concentrate now and kept the wash the same price. 

Finally purchased TJ TTT it smells like delicious! 

I knew I should have shampooed the SM curl enhancing smoothie out of my hair. My hair feels coated and somewhat dry


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 20, 2014)

sweetpea7 said:


> This clay is sooo messy it makes me want to buy terra essentials but it's expensive and they use AVJ from concentrate now and kept the wash the same price.  Finally purchased TJ TTT it smells like delicious!  I knew I should have shampooed the SM curl enhancing smoothie out of my hair. My hair feels coated and somewhat dry


The Clay is my hangup too.  I'm sitting here right now with the clay in my hair.  I'm going to have to clean my bathroom when I'm done.  I've never tried Terressentials...might have to give it a shot.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 20, 2014)

sweetpea7 said:


> This clay is sooo messy it makes me want to buy terra essentials but it's expensive and they use AVJ from concentrate now and kept the wash the same price.
> 
> Finally purchased TJ TTT it smells like delicious!
> 
> I knew I should have shampooed the SM curl enhancing smoothie out of my hair. My hair feels coated and somewhat dry


What clay are you using. I made up my rhassoul clay last night and no mess. Yay


----------



## faithVA (Dec 20, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> The Clay is my hangup too.  I'm sitting here right now with the clay in my hair.  I'm going to have to clean my bathroom when I'm done.  I've never tried Terressentials...might have to give it a shot.



Maybe your making it too watery.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 20, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Maybe your making it too watery.


 
That's what I was thinking too. When I 1st started this method I used 3 cups water to 1 part clay and it was too watery. Now I do 2cups to 1 part clay and the consistency is way better and less mess. Also, the application bottle is important. I use a bottle with a pump. It helps smooth out lumps and it's easier to apply.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 20, 2014)

So I decided to try out the Giovanni LA hair gel. I believe it is on the approved list of the MHM. I can't wait to try it. I really hope I like it. I put alittle on my finger and it kind of has the same consistency as my homemade flaxseed gel.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 20, 2014)

sweetpea7 said:


> This clay is sooo messy it makes me want to buy terra essentials but it's expensive and they use AVJ from concentrate now and kept the wash the same price.
> 
> Finally purchased TJ TTT it smells like delicious!
> 
> I knew I should have shampooed the SM curl enhancing smoothie out of my hair. My hair feels coated and somewhat dry


 
What are you using as your clarifier? I use SM Curl enhancing smoothie when I don't have the approved gel. When I start the MHM, I usually thoroughly rinse my hair with warm water and then clarify with the ACV.


----------



## sweetpea7 (Dec 20, 2014)

faithVA said:


> What clay are you using. I made up my rhassoul clay last night and no mess. Yay



Bentonite. I can never get a smooth consistency like I see on youtube. Mine is always chunky with lumps no matter how much stirring I do. 

Ill try the Now Moroccan clay in a few weeks when I can get to Whole Foods.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 20, 2014)

sweetpea7 said:


> Bentonite. I can never get a smooth consistency like I see on youtube. Mine is always chunky with lumps no matter how much stirring I do.
> 
> Ill try the Now Moroccan clay in a few weeks when I can get to Whole Foods.



Add 1/8 to 1/4 tsp of acv to your mix and see if that helps. Make sure you are using warm water.


----------



## sweetpea7 (Dec 20, 2014)

pelohello said:


> What are you using as your clarifier? I use SM Curl enhancing smoothie when I don't have the approved gel. When I start the MHM, I usually thoroughly rinse my hair with warm water and then clarify with the ACV.



I just slapped on my clay mix. My regimen is clay wash, deep con, leave in, oil or gel

If I use it again I will make sure to rinse and then use acv  Im trying o stick to approved products


----------



## sweetpea7 (Dec 20, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Add 1/8 to 1/4 tsp of acv to your mix and see if that helps. Make sure you are using warm water.



I've tried that too  I think i should try making bigger batches and then just putting it in the fridge. Im only making like a 4 oz batch rn


----------



## faithVA (Dec 20, 2014)

sweetpea7 said:


> I've tried that too  I think i should try making bigger batches and then just putting it in the fridge. Im only making like a 4 oz batch rn



Maybe you should. Because doing the suggested should leave you with a smooth mix. I only make small batches because using an applicator bottle.

There has to be something your missing.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 20, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Maybe your making it too watery.


I can't get the consistency right.  If it's too thick then I don't get good coverage, too thin I make a mess.  I need a recipe.  How do you mix yours?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 20, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> I can't get the consistency right.  If it's too thick then I don't get good coverage, too thin I make a mess.  I need a recipe.  How do you mix yours?



I'm using rhassoul and not bentonite so it will be differently.

Yesterday I used 7 tbs of rhassoul and about 4 oz of hot water a squeeze of honey an oil. I put in about 1/4 acv. Then I just shake until it mixed. I add water a tbs at a time if it's too thick.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 20, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm using rhassoul and not bentonite so it will be differently.  Yesterday I used 7 tbs of rhassoul and about 4 oz of hot water a squeeze of honey an oil. I put in about 1/4 acv. Then I just shake until it mixed. I add water a tbs at a time if it's too thick.


Thanks, I had some bentonite so that's what I used.  I really prefer rhassoul.  I'll have to try your mix and see how that works for me.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 20, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thanks, I had some bentonite so that's what I used.  I really prefer rhassoul.  I'll have to try your mix and see how that works for me.



You will need more water with bentonite. It sucks up water.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't understand why I'm so nervous about doing this and primarily the CLCT.  I will be starting my first treatment right after I finish my morning coffee and as often as I read the steps, I'm still nervous about it.  I have to do better.  

Oh BTW, I BC on Friday so this should be a breeze because I have an inch of hair  unstretched. faithVA I know you wanted my to post a pic so here you are!


Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Dec 21, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I don't understand why I'm so nervous about doing this and primarily the CLCT. I will be starting my first treatment right after I finish my morning coffee and as often as I read the steps, I'm still nervous about it. I have to do better.
> 
> Oh BTW, I BC on Friday so this should be a breeze because I have an inch of hair unstretched. @faithVA I know you wanted my to post a pic so here you are!
> View attachment 289303
> ...


 

Don't be nervous!! You can do it!

I swear I wish I would have known about this method when I 1st BC. I have to upload some pics of how my hair looked at I BC. It was HORRIBLE. My hair was sooooooo dry and was just a cotton ball of frizz and dryness


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 21, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Don't be nervous!! You can do it!
> 
> I swear I wish I would have known about this method when I 1st BC. I have to upload some pics of how my hair looked at I BC. It was HORRIBLE. My hair was sooooooo dry and was just a cotton ball of frizz and dryness



Thank you pelohello! That's what my hair looks and feels like.  I see nice coils in various spots throughout my head and mainly my nape which tells me I do have coils.  I also have obvious coils are around the parameter which tells me that's because I spray, m&s those areas the most because it was easiest accessible while I was in my protective styles.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 21, 2014)

HELP!  Im making my CLCT and it says to add ACV but I have very low porosity...can I omit it???

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Dec 21, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> HELP!  Im making my CLCT and it says to add ACV but I have very low porosity...can I omit it???
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I've never done the CLCT, but i think you can omit it. I have med to lo porosity and I still use ACV as my clarifier


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 21, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I've never done the CLCT, but i think you can omit it. I have med to lo porosity and I still use ACV as my clarifier



I was in a state of emergency and so I decided to omit the ACV.  Didn't want to stress my strands...should I open or close, lol?   I figure the clarification/purification proceed begins with the Clay step.  Thanks again?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 21, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I don't understand why I'm so nervous about doing this and primarily the CLCT.  I will be starting my first treatment right after I finish my morning coffee and as often as I read the steps, I'm still nervous about it.  I have to do better.
> 
> Oh BTW, I BC on Friday so this should be a breeze because I have an inch of hair  unstretched. @faithVA I know you wanted my to post a pic so here you are!
> View attachment 289303
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Don't be nervous!! You can do it!
> 
> I swear I wish I would have known about this method when I 1st BC. I have to upload some pics of how my hair looked at I BC. It was HORRIBLE. My hair was sooooooo dry and was just a cotton ball of frizz and dryness



I agree. My hair was horrible when I BCd. And it would have been so much easier to do this on 1 or 2 inches of hair.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> HELP!  Im making my CLCT and it says to add ACV but I have very low porosity...can I omit it???
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



In the future low porosity ladies, you don't need to be afraid of acv in CLCT. The acv will blend with the rest of the ingredients. If you choose to leave it out get on strips so you aren't throwing the oh balance of the mixture off.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> In the future low porosity ladies, you don't need to be afraid of acv in CLCT. The acv will blend with the rest of the ingredients. If you choose to leave it out get on strips so you aren't throwing the oh balance of the mixture off.



OK faithVA.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 21, 2014)

So I completed all the steps for day 1 and I'm on the fence about my results.  Coils can definitely be felt at my scalp so I'm.happy about that and it gives me the motivation to continue.   

Problem: my hair feels more dry and is more dull than the first two days post BC.   What could be the reason and what can I do to fix it??  Anyone experience this and may have some suggestions?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm using rhassoul and not bentonite so it will be differently.
> 
> Yesterday I used 7 tbs of rhassoul and about 4 oz of hot water a squeeze of honey an oil. I put in about 1/4 acv. Then I just shake until it mixed. I add water a tbs at a time if it's too thick.


. faithVA you used only 7 tbs of clay?!?  OK, I think I screwed up!  I could swear I read use 1 cup of clay...was I wrong.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> So I completed all the steps for day 1 and I'm on the fence about my results.  Coils can definitely be felt at my scalp so I'm.happy about that and it gives me the motivation to continue.
> 
> Problem: my hair feels more dry and is more dull than the first two days post BC.   What could be the reason and what can I do to fix it??  Anyone experience this and may have some suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Tell us what you used after the CLCT.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> . faithVA you used only 7 tbs of clay?!?  OK, I think I screwed up!  I could swear I read use 1 cup of clay...was I wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Pinkecube does say to use 1 cup but I only make enough for 1 wash. I tried the original recipe and it doesn't work for my hair. Its too drying and made my hair tangle.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Tell us what you used after the CLCT.



2. Tressamme Naturals (aloe vera/avocado.  Steamed with it for 30 minuted or so uncovered. Rinsed

3. Mooraccan Red Clay mixed with water, honey and evoo.  Rinsed.

4. Applied KCKT on soaking wet hair.

5. followed by KCCC.  

I sat under the dry for about 20-30 minutes on cool air and let air dry the rest.  It took over 4 hours to dry.  Oh, I used oil on fingers to arrange hair when I was done. faithVA

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Pinkecube does say to use 1 cup but I only make enough for 1 wash. I tried the original recipe and it doesn't work for my hair. Its too drying and made my hair tangle.



I was pissed I had to use my whole tub of clay for one use.  I had to go and buy 3 more today...I would have gotten more to complete the week but they only had 3 left.

In some spots, it seemed as tho the clay wouldn't adhere to my hair.  I didn't use 3 cups of water either, that is ridiculous.  I user 1.5 cups and it was still too watery. Tomorrow I'll use only one cup.

Im too embarrassed to show the mass of mess called hair in the back of my head.  I don't understand what's going on!  faithVA

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 22, 2014)

The (formerly) frizzy section of my hair.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 22, 2014)

KiWiStyle. I use 1cup of clay with about 1.5-2 cups of water and the consistency (to me) is perfect. Your hair might take a minute to reach maximum hydration. Will you DC overnight? When I 1st started I DC overnight the 1st couple of times that I did the MHM.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 22, 2014)

This app is horrible!!!! I had just typed up a message which included pics and it didnt upload.

I will try again.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 22, 2014)

That's it!! I tried. I tried to upload more pics, but it only uploaded one.

@KiWiStyle. The one in August is right after I BCed and after I washed my hair. It was just a cotton ball of frizz and dryness

It may take a while for you to reach MHM. I'm still not there yet, but my hair is ALOT more manageable than it was in August.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> 2. Tressamme Naturals (aloe vera/avocado.  Steamed with it for 30 minuted or so uncovered. Rinsed
> 
> 3. Mooraccan Red Clay mixed with water, honey and evoo.  Rinsed.
> 
> ...



I know your initial results are a bit unexpected but I wouldn't be worried just yet. The results vary for the first few washes. The dullness may be a result of the clay pulling toxins from your hair. Sometimes their is a detoxing period with the clay.

As far as being dry, try sticking with it for at least 3 to 4 washes before switching up anything to see if your hair adapts.

I have never used gel so can't help you to much there. Perhaps aharris23 can be of more assistance or one of the other gel users. 

I wouldn't base too much on just 1 wash.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2014)

[USER=353889 said:
			
		

> pelohello[/USER];20917571]KiWiStyle. I use 1cup of clay with about 1.5-2 cups of water and the consistency (to me) is perfect. Your hair might take a minute to reach maximum hydration. Will you DC overnight? When I 1st started I DC overnight the 1st couple of times that I did the MHM.



Are you also using the NOW Mooraccan Red Clay?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 22, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> 2. Tressamme Naturals (aloe vera/avocado.  Steamed with it for 30 minuted or so uncovered. Rinsed  3. Mooraccan Red Clay mixed with water, honey and evoo.  Rinsed.  4. Applied KCKT on soaking wet hair.  5. followed by KCCC.  I sat under the dry for about 20-30 minutes on cool air and let air dry the rest.  It took over 4 hours to dry.  Oh, I used oil on fingers to arrange hair when I was done. faithVA  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


I read somewhere where someone tried switching the clay step and the DC steps.  I tried it and it made a difference on getting the clay out of my hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2014)

pelohello said:


> KiWiStyle. I use 1cup of clay with about 1.5-2 cups of water and the consistency (to me) is perfect. Your hair might take a minute to reach maximum hydration. Will you DC overnight? When I 1st started I DC overnight the 1st couple of times that I did the MHM.



pelohello I plan to DC overnight this time instead of steaming.  I don't get why its drier than the two days post BC when I didn't do MHM.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2014)

pelohello said:


> That's it!! I tried. I tried to upload more pics, but it only uploaded one.
> 
> @KiWiStyle. The one in August is right after I BCed and after I washed my hair. It was just a cotton ball of frizz and dryness
> 
> It may take a while for you to reach MHM. I'm still not there yet, but my hair is ALOT more manageable than it was in August.



Thank you for the visual, that's a long time to wait for MH.  Im patient and I know the results take time but like I said, I was thrown off by the dryness afterwards. @pelhello

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Are you also using the NOW Mooraccan Red Clay?



faithVA yes.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Are you also using the NOW Mooraccan Red Clay?



faithVA yes.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Are you also using the NOW Mooraccan Red Clay?



faithVA yes

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Dec 22, 2014)

Ya'll I tried the giovanni LA hair gel and it was HORRIBLE!! I think I might take it back. It caused me tangles and it made my hair way to hard. I think I'll stick to my homemade FSG. Maybe I'll use it with using it with the flaxseed gel 1st and then use alittle for added defintion. We'll see. I did take pics of a before and after the gel. But b/c this app is so funny, I will have to upload them when I get home.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2014)

[USER=323671 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle[/USER];20917935]faithVA yes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I was asking peloHello. She was giving her recipe but I wasn't sure what clay she was using. The recipe has to match the clay. 1 cup of bentonite, uses a different amount of water than the red clay that you are using. And the rhassoul I am using would need a different amount. I was just asking what clay she was using for clarification.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Ya'll I tried the giovanni LA hair gel and it was HORRIBLE!! I think I might take it back. It caused me tangles and it made my hair way to hard. I think I'll stick to my homemade FSG. Maybe I'll use it with using it with the flaxseed gel 1st and then use alittle for added defintion. We'll see. I did take pics of a before and after the gel. But b/c this app is so funny, I will have to upload them when I get home.



I saw this gel yesterday vat Wf and was like OH-NO, that stuff will brick my hair.!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I was asking peloHello. She was giving her recipe but I wasn't sure what clay she was using. The recipe has to match the clay. 1 cup of bentonite, uses a different amount of water than the red clay that you are using. And the rhassoul I am using would need a different amount. I was just asking what clay she was using for clarification.



Oh OK, Lol.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> I read somewhere where someone tried switching the clay step and the DC steps.  I tried it and it made a difference on getting the clay out of my hair.



That makes so much since to me.  I felt I should be DC after the clay step...I even reread the steps to make sure I didn't switch the steps up.  I don't know if I want to experiment yet but I completely understand the logic.  Cattypus1

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> That makes so much since to me.  I felt I should be DC after the clay step...I even reread the steps to make sure I didn't switch the steps up.  I don't know if I want to experiment yet but I completely understand the logic.  Cattypus1
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Doing the clay after the conditioner works really well for low porosity hair because our cuticles are easily blocked. Reversing the step really doesn't work well for our hair because trying to put a leave-in on after deep conditioning is pretty ineffective. Some ladies have found the change works as well for them they probably are more the normal to high porosity ladies.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I was asking peloHello. She was giving her recipe but I wasn't sure what clay she was using. The recipe has to match the clay. 1 cup of bentonite, uses a different amount of water than the red clay that you are using. And the rhassoul I am using would need a different amount. I was just asking what clay she was using for clarification.


.

I use Bentonite clay. I also add 1 tsp of shea butter (not approved) instead of the olive oil in my mixture.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2014)

pelohello said:


> .
> 
> I use Bentonite clay. I also add 1 tsp of shea butter (not approved) instead of the olive oil in my mixture.



Thanks. KiwiStyle would need less water because other clays are much thinner than Bentonite.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Thanks. KiwiStyle would need less water because other clays are much thinner than Bentonite.



You are so right! I learned I only need 1-1 &1/4 cups of water.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## aharri23 (Dec 22, 2014)

Ok so I've noticed whenever I apply conditioner during step 2, I am getting those white gooey balls in some places kind of like my conditioner is mixing with the gel residue from the previous wash and go. I may try doing the clay step 1st and see if that fixes the problem. This happens with baking soda or ACV for step 1


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> Ok so I've noticed whenever I apply conditioner during step 2, I am getting those white gooey balls in some places kind of like my conditioner is mixing with the gel residue from the previous wash and go. I may try doing the clay step 1st and see if that fixes the problem. This happens with baking soda or ACV for step 1



Is this after using your homemade gel? 

Doing the mud first should definitely help.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2014)

I know its not on the approved list but I bought the Camille Rose Curl maker to try out. I really think my hair doesn't agree with KC.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I know its not on the approved list but I bought the Camille Rose Curl maker to try out. I really think my hair doesn't agree with KC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Let us know how it works out.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> Ok so I've noticed whenever I apply conditioner during step 2, I am getting those white gooey balls in some places kind of like my conditioner is mixing with the gel residue from the previous wash and go. I may try doing the clay step 1st and see if that fixes the problem. This happens with baking soda or ACV for step 1



YAS!  My leavins sits on my hair and bead and foam up and once the gel dries I can see where the leave in didn't absorb.  So far I've used KCKT and Tressamme Naturals as my leave in.  I'm going today to pick up TJ TTTT.  I hope I don't have to resort to ordering online, returns can be too much of a hassle.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## aharri23 (Dec 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Is this after using your homemade gel?
> 
> Doing the mud first should definitely help.



Yes I have been using my homemade gel the past month, however it happened with CRN Curl Maker too.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> Yes I have been using my homemade gel the past month, however it happened with CRN Curl Maker too.



I'm just wondering if it is an ingredient that the clarifiers are having a harder time getting off. Perhaps it is in other gels but maybe at a higher ratio in the gels that are causing the issue.


----------



## aharri23 (Dec 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm just wondering if it is an ingredient that the clarifiers are having a harder time getting off. Perhaps it is in other gels but maybe at a higher ratio in the gels that are causing the issue.



My gel literally has like 5 ingredients. It's probably the thickener (xanthan gum) or the agave nectar.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm just wondering if it is an ingredient that the clarifiers are having a harder time getting off. Perhaps it is in other gels but maybe at a higher ratio in the gels that are causing the issue.



The KCCC is approved so it should work.  I'm also thinking if I can find a leave in that actually absorbs prior to applying gel I will be OK.  This discovery mode really sucks.

Also, tonight I'm going to test another theory.  I will let some of the water leave my hair prior to applying the leave and then lightly rewet before applying the gel.  Could it be my leave in can't absorb because my hair retained soon much water and nothing else can get in?  I remember having to T-shirt air dry for about 20 minutes prior to adding leave ins as a relaxed/texlaxed head.  

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> The KCCC is approved so it should work.  I'm also thinking if I can find a leave in that actually absorbs prior to applying gel I will be OK.  This discovery mode really sucks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



KiWiStyle, you are talking about something different than aharris23. He is having an issue getting the gel off during step 1. You are talking about the gel at step 5. 

You are just getting started. Be careful of changing things too quickly. It may not be your products but your technique. But if you change too many things at the same time you won't be able to narrow it down. You will have spent money but not figured out what works.

How much did you dilute your leave-in? Have you tried heating your leave-in up before applying it?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> KiWiStyle, you are talking about something different than aharris23. He is having an issue getting the gel off during step 1. You are talking about the gel at step 5.
> 
> You are just getting started. Be careful of changing things too quickly. It may not be your products but your technique. But if you change too many things at the same time you won't be able to narrow it down. You will have spent money but not figured out what works.
> 
> How much did you dilute your leave-in? Have you tried heating your leave-in up before applying it?



Oops sorry.  I used the dilution recipe on the site.  No, I only heated the cowash.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oops sorry.  I used the dilution recipe on the site.  No, I only heated the cowash.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



It sounds like you may be low porosity if you are having an issue with the leave-in absorbing. 

On your next wash check to see if your hair feels oil after you rinse out the clay. If so then you may need to reduce the oil in your clay. The oil can prevent your hair from absorbing the leave-in. 

Try heating your leave-in to see if it absorbs better. 

KKNT is pretty thin especially when diluted so it should absorb. 

Have you had a problem before with products not absorbing?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 22, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I know its not on the approved list but I bought the Camille Rose Curl maker to try out. I really think my hair doesn't agree with KC.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


My hair actually hated the CRCM.  It was fine until it dried and then it flaked like crazy.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> My hair actually hated the CRCM.  It was fine until it dried and then it flaked like crazy.



Thanks I'm probably just gonna take it back the next time in in Target.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It sounds like you may be low porosity if you are having an issue with the leave-in absorbing.
> 
> On your next wash check to see if your hair feels oil after you rinse out the clay. If so then you may need to reduce the oil in your clay. The oil can prevent your hair from absorbing the leave-in.
> 
> ...



Yes I do have low porosity.  My new stylists said I had product build up because she had to scrub dried product from the front of my hair.  I chelated monthly so I was surprised, apparently it doesn't take long for my fine,LP strands.  It does make since about the oil in the clay mix...can I omit the oil altogether?  faithVA

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2014)

[USER=323671 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle[/USER];20919965]Yes I do have low porosity.  My new stylists said I had product build up because she had to scrub dried product from the front of my hair.  I chelated monthly so I was surprised, apparently it doesn't take long for my fine,LP strands.  It does make since about the oil in the clay mix...can I omit the oil altogether?  faithVA
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



You can try eliminating that or just reducing it. But as I said earlier the dullness sounds like the clay is trying to detox your hair. You need to get through that process first to know what your hair is really like. Try doing the next 3 or 4 washes with your current regimen before making too many changes.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 22, 2014)

Just bought some rhassou clay. Can't wait to see if there is a difference to my hair, vs bentonite.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> You can try eliminating that or just reducing it. But as I said earlier the dullness sounds like the clay is trying to detox your hair. You need to get through that process first to know what your hair is really like. Try doing the next 3 or 4 washes with your current regimen before making too many changes.



Then that's what I'll do...thanks faithVA

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> You can try eliminating that or just reducing it. But as I said earlier the dullness sounds like the clay is trying to detox your hair. You need to get through that process first to know what your hair is really like. Try doing the next 3 or 4 washes with your current regimen before making too many changes.



Then that's what I'll do...thanks faithVA

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Dec 23, 2014)

So I took down my twists yesterday in preperation for my twistout on Thursday and the twists are SUPER defined and SUPER shiney. So I guess I will be keeping the giovanni hair gel. I do have alot of cons about this gel, but I'm going to see how it interacts with my flaxseed gel.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 23, 2014)

On day 7 now. I had jet lag after I arrived and was too busy to order the products I needed until this morning. I ordered kinky curly gel finally, Jessicurl deep treatment conditioner and tea tree tingle shampoo instead of conditioner by mistake. I called them and they're going to exchange it tomorrow but I had to do my treatment today because my hair was starting to tangle and I could feel ssks. 

I was upset when I was on step 1 because I could feel so much tangling but when I moved on to step 2......wow, Jessicurl melted/dissolved all the the tangles. I have it in now and deep conditioning. I'm looking forward to seeing how my hair will look after I use it for the leave in stage. I'm not sure if I will stick with it though because it's soooo expensive and it's only 8oz. Trader Joe's tea tree tingle is 160z and costs way less...


----------



## werenumber2 (Dec 23, 2014)

I meant to ask this forever ago, but does MHM help with shrinkage?


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 23, 2014)

werenumber2 said:


> I meant to ask this forever ago, but does MHM help with shrinkage?


I think that depends on hair type. My nape is considerably looser than the rest of my hair. MHM has tightened those curls while, at the same time, the rest of my hair hangs more.  

You could check out the MHM instagram, find ppl with your texture, and see how it worked for them.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 23, 2014)

Update:  I clarified last night and Applied my conditioner for step 2 and kept it on over night.  I did notice the conditioner (tresemme naturals) did soak into my strands better with only a few beads, Lol.  I have my clay on now and I must say that after taking my sweety time applying my thicker mix I can see more coils and its actually sticking to and absorbing into my strands better.  Before it just sat there and barely that, more like slid off my strands. 

I'll report back with my results after I rinse.  
Will it help to leave the clay on more than two hours?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 23, 2014)

werenumber2 said:


> I meant to ask this forever ago, but does MHM help with shrinkage?



Yes it does. While my hair still shrinks, it's doesn't do so completely and still manages to hang considerably.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 23, 2014)

So step 4 the leave in is still leaving frothy conditioner on my strands but it isn't beading up like before.  I heated the conditioner beforehand and now I'm sitting under the steamer for max absorbtion and penetration.  Once thats done, I'll spritz with water and apply my KCCC.  This low porosity hair is getting on my last nerve!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 23, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> So step 4 the leave in is still leaving frothy conditioner on my strands but it isn't beading up like before.  I heated the conditioner beforehand and now I'm sitting under the steamer for max absorbtion and penetration.  Once thats done, I'll spritz with water and apply my KCCC.  This low porosity hair is getting on my last nerve!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



It will get better with time. Its a process. Stick with it and you will be fine.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It will get better with time. Its a process. Stick with it and you will be fine.



Thanks, I plan to.  I guess I should not concern myself as much with getting coils but just hydration.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 23, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks, I plan to.  I guess I should not concern myself as much with getting coils but just hydration.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Yes just let the curls/coils come. You may be fortunate and they come quickly but I would hate for you to become discouraged if it takes longer than you think it should take. 

I was hyped the first month and then I settled it because I could tell it was going to take me months. It looks like it will probably take me a year at the pace I am going now. We shall see. But I have seen great progress in hydration.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 24, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Update:  I clarified last night and Applied my conditioner for step 2 and kept it on over night.  I did notice the conditioner (tresemme naturals) did soak into my strands better with only a few beads, Lol.  I have my clay on now and I must say that after taking my sweety time applying my thicker mix I can see more coils and its actually sticking to and absorbing into my strands better.  Before it just sat there and barely that, more like slid off my strands.  I'll report back with my results after I rinse. Will it help to leave the clay on more than two hours?  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


What kind of clay did you use?  What is your recipe?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 24, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> What kind of clay did you use?  What is your recipe?



Cattypus1 I use NOW Red Moroccan Clay.  The store clerk says its Rhassoul. The first time I used:
1 cup of clay
1 tbsp honey
1-2 tbsp evoo

Today I used:
1 cup of clay
1-2 tbsp honey
Omitted the oil.

My hair is so dry and showing no signs of hydration.  I'll stick it out for maybe two weeks but I cannot not deal with dry hair.  I definitely feel coils underneath the "cotton" so I may have to definitely cut that portion over time which may be some relaxer, I'm not sure.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 24, 2014)

Surprise, surprise! Its a Christmas Miracle!  So before bed I applied some Camille rose curlaide just to soften my ends because like I said, I cannot stand dry hair, PERIOD.  So as I was applying toward the roots, I'm like what are all these little beads sprouting EVERY WHERE?!?  So I pulled the mass of cotton to the side to find this:


This is the mass of cotton disguising my beautiful head of coils:


This must be the scab hair that I've been reading about that MUST go before I can enjoy my coils!  Happy Dancing all over the place.  Going to sleep now because I have a busy two days ahead.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## aharri23 (Dec 24, 2014)

faithVA said:


> @KiWiStyle, you are talking about something different than aharris23. He is having an issue getting the gel off during step 1. You are talking about the gel at step 5.
> 
> You are just getting started. Be careful of changing things too quickly. It may not be your products but your technique. But if you change too many things at the same time you won't be able to narrow it down. You will have spent money but not figured out what works.
> 
> How much did you dilute your leave-in? Have you tried heating your leave-in up before applying it?



Today I experimented with danab's regimen (clay mask, baking soda, leave-in, then gel) and my wash and go turned out pretty good. It is also quicker than the original MHM. 

I was having problems with white balls during step 2 and after step 3 there would be some clay that would get stuck on my scalp. I guess because my hair got longer it was harder for the clay to rinse out completely. Anyway danab's regimen fixes both of those problems. This may be my new regimen for now.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 24, 2014)

Day 7 complete. Jessicurl deep treatment conditioner is a WINNER. Even better than KKKT. I loved it for the BS and cowashing stages. The definition at the end of the steps was insane. I would love to stick with Jessicurl but $17 for 8oz, not including shipping, is a little scary....I think I will just use it for the deep conditioning/cowash stage only and use Trader Joe's & KKKT for the other stages. 

Now that I've finished the 7 days, I plan to do this for another 7 days before moving on to a modified regimen.....

By the way, I switched wheat germ oil for my usual sweet almond oil this time and I love the results although I could do without the smell...


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm due for my henna and indigo treatment which I incorporate every 8-12 weeks but I'm not sure how to include it in the MHM.

Has anyone done a henna treatment while on this regimen?


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 24, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> I'm due for my henna and indigo treatment which I incorporate every 8-12 weeks but I'm not sure how to include it in the MHM.
> 
> Has anyone done a henna treatment while on this regimen?



I've done one. I'd never tried henna before so for a first time, the little effect I did want see was what I expected . I GHEd for 3 weeks prior to doing the treatment. I used mainly water (no lemon/citric at all). After a couple of cowashes, my hair did seem the most tangled it's been since starting the regimen. But that got under control after a few more washes and DCs.  Overall I am happy with the outcome. I will use Henna again, but I will be sure not to use too often.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 24, 2014)

Its starting to take me less time to complete the step.  For today's clarify step, I lowered the BS to only 1 tablespoon.  I'll lower it to 1-2 tsp if I continue to experience dryness.  I was suppose to complete step 1 last night and DC over night but I forgot again so I have to steam DC so I can leave the house and start my day.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 24, 2014)

Amazon shipped my order of TJTT poo and conditioner. I have been suffering with dandruff so I am thinking about using the poo for step one. I know...naughty, right? Today I did a modified treatment. I wanted to try out the TJ products and what effect would my hair have. I did not use the clay today, but used the KT as a leave in. I tell you guys, that my hair was so defined! If my hair dries and looks/feels as good as it does now, I will not be using baking soda anymore.  Also, I will be adding indian powders to my clay. I will be getting some amla and brahmi powder. I hope that will not screw with my powder results. for some unknown reason, my hair would have nasty dandruff flakes with the step1. Even the clay didn't take it out. I know it isn't the KKCC because I used the method one time without the gel and still had the flakes.I wish I had a TJ near me, but I will be buying from Amazon even at the inflated price. It was THAT good. MHM is removing my PJism slowly. Now I need to find a hair butter to use once my hair is long enough to twist. I can do mini ones but my hair is still too short to rock them. I am so looking forward to my future growth with this method. All I have to say right now is my scalp feels GOOD!love:


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 24, 2014)

I've been eyeing the MHM but as silly as this sounds, my issue is that I have so many products I'd have to get rid of and would no longer be able to use. Nothing in my stash is MHM approved, lol. smh


----------



## faithVA (Dec 24, 2014)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Amazon shipped my order of TJTT poo and conditioner. I have been suffering with dandruff so I am thinking about using the poo for step one. I know...naughty, right? Today I did a modified treatment. I wanted to try out the TJ products and what effect would my hair have. I did not use the clay today, but used the KT as a leave in. I tell you guys, that my hair was so defined! If my hair dries and looks/feels as good as it does now, I will not be using baking soda anymore.  Also, I will be adding indian powders to my clay. I will be getting some amla and brahmi powder. I hope that will not screw with my powder results. for some unknown reason, my hair would have nasty dandruff flakes with the step1. Even the clay didn't take it out. I know it isn't the KKCC because I used the method one time without the gel and still had the flakes.I wish I had a TJ near me, but I will be buying from Amazon even at the inflated price. It was THAT good. MHM is removing my PJism slowly. Now I need to find a hair butter to use once my hair is long enough to twist. I can do mini ones but my hair is still too short to rock them. I am so looking forward to my future growth with this method. All I have to say right now is my scalp feels GOOD!love:



Be careful in adding the India powders every time. It could definitely slow down your hydration time. So just keep an eye on your hair.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 24, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> I've been eyeing the MHM but as silly as this sounds, my issue is that I have so many products I'd have to get rid of and would no longer be able to use. Nothing in my stash is MHM approved, lol. smh



You can always try it with what you have and decide later. As long as the products don't have cones or curly girl friendly you should be able to test it out.


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks faithVA. Quick question, I got the method from PinkCube below and I'm a little confused about Step 1...isn't that skipped if you choose to do the Cherry Lola treatment; I dont see that she mentioned that.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 24, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> Smiley79;20925707[/USER]]Thanks faithVA. Quick question, I got the method from PinkCube below and I'm a little confused about Step 1...isn't that skipped if you choose to do the Cherry Lola treatment; I dont see that she mentioned that.
> 
> THE MAX HYDRATION METHOD As talked about, proven, and explained in my other post, "wash and gos 'don't work' on Nappy hair"(this method is ideal for those with majority of type 4 hair, but can be adjusted for other hair types depending on your hair's needs):
> 
> ...



Yes you do the Cherry Lola or step 1 but not both. It's probably better to look at her website or MsDeeKay's website versus going back through the BHM thread.

Since you are just trying it out I would suggest just starting with step 1 and after you decide you want to continue then do the cherry lola.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 24, 2014)

@Smiley79  I've been doing the MHM very [email protected], non-approved products galore, shampoo, 'cones, all kinda no-no's, but I'm still getting results. But my hair isn't lo- po. It seems to depend on your hair.


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 24, 2014)

faithVA okay. For the first week, I am doing step 1(clarifying) each day as well? Will one jar of the bentonite clay be enough for my daily use for week 1? Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks Honey_Bee....yes I'm just gonna take the plunge and try it and see how my hair reacts. I really wanted to to the CHerry Lola Caramel treatment first since it's so highly recommended, but I'll have to wait until Friday when the store reopen to normal hours so I can get the ingredients that Im missing.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 24, 2014)

Yes! My hair dried beautifully defined and not a dandruff flake in my head. We have a winner with TJ products. I will be doing my version of MHM  for me.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 24, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> @Smiley79  I've been doing the MHM very [email protected], non-approved products galore, shampoo, 'cones, all kinda no-no's, but I'm still getting results. But my hair isn't lo- po. It seems to depend on your hair.



Yes, that seems to keep getting missed that this method was defined for low porosity so following the steps is key for low porosity ladies. Ladies with other porosity may have more wiggle room.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 24, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> faithVA okay. For the first week, I am doing step 1(clarifying) each day as well? Will one jar of the bentonite clay be enough for my daily use for week 1? Sorry for so many questions.



Yes always start with step 1. 

It depends on how much hair you have and how much clay you have to use. My hair is NL, medium density and I use 7 tbs per wash. I think when I started I had enough clay for 2 weeks but I didn't do the regimen the full 7 days. I did 4 days straight and then every 3 days.


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks faithVA...I too am neck legnth. Okay when I do it, Ill come back with updates.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 24, 2014)

Sitting with mud in my hair right now. I will let it sit for an hour. I was going to do 2 but I've been slow poking all day and I need to get up and out the door sometime today.

I clarified with As I Am Cleansing pudding and rinsed. My hair felt really soft. So my clarified hair feels really good. Not sure how it would have felt if I let it dry. I may try that one day. Then I cowashed with Curls Ecstasy. I didn't use any heat. My hair felt ok after I rinsed but not as good as it did before I put it on. I won't repurchase the curls but it is going to work fine for cowashing for now. 

Since it is the end of the year I will try to take pictures today with mud, maybe product free. I am thinking about using gel today. I'm not sure. We shall see.

With the clay I have definition in 85% of the strand. And my hair is definitely laying flatter when I first started. Slow progress but I am definitely progressing.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 24, 2014)

One day when I have more time I may try clarifying, steaming and then applying my DC. Or clarifying, DC, clay, rinse and steam then applying my leave in and styler. Definitely want to try that.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 24, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Sitting with mud in my hair right now. I will let it sit for an hour. I was going to do 2 but I've been slow poking all day .


Me too!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 24, 2014)

Here's my year end check. I have curls with the clay and some with no product. My hair friezes when I put on the leave in. And I lose almost all curl after 30 minutes of applying the gel. But its better than it was.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Dec 25, 2014)

So I've used Terresentials a few times now and while I don't particularly like the way my hair feels after I wash it out, I love how my wng's have less shrinkage, more uniform curls and lots of bounce. This is definitely a keeper. It's a little pricey though with shipping. My godmother asked me what I want for Christmas, I said 5 large bottles of Terresentials


----------



## aharri23 (Dec 25, 2014)

Okay so i've been experimenting with danab's regimen and my hair is doing/looking MUCH better. I'm not sure if its because i've been re-doing my wash and go everyday (I'm experimenting with my homemade conditioners/gels so I've been re-doing my hair everyday) my curls hang more and my hair is shinier. Not sure if it's her regimen or the fact that im wetting my hair in the shower everyday for the past 3-4 days.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 25, 2014)

After a lot of back and forth, I finally settled on Jessicurl deep moisturising treatment, Jessicurl too shea moisturising treatment and another bottle of KCKT since they'd run out of Trader Joe's tea tree conditioner unfortunately. Hopefully, this will last for quite some time before I need to order anything again.

My sister's hubby asked her if I could help her do her hair like mine because he likes it but my sis is relaxed and doesn't want the hassle of natural hair. lol.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 25, 2014)

My wng lasted 1 day. That's better than usual. It was soft when I woke up. When I refreshed it with water it was all down hill from there. I'm wondering if I need to adjust the pH of my water and leave in before I try to refresh.

Anyway I won't be doing another wng until my hair is long enough to do a puff which I hope to be able to do by the end of march.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 26, 2014)

So I bit the bullet and bought 2 bottles of Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle conditioner and yes, I paid the overinflated price on Amazon as I have no chance of picking it up on the ground. Rant: Why is my shipping price almost half the total order?

My comfort at this point- even with the shipping, I still pay more for KCKT and I can get this from a not-so-local local store. Come to think of it, they've just increased their price too! Kmt. I'm down to one and a half bottles. I tend to get 4 washes from 1 bottle, and I heavily dilute. It's just not lasting that long. So from a value-for-money angle, I will get a whole lot more washes from these two bottles than I get from two bottles of KCKT. 

I'm hoping I like it. I will review how it feels down the line (I shouldn't be excited. Still gotta wait for the delivery and everything lol). Plus I'm in it for the long haul with this GHE (still going still going since last Thursday).


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 26, 2014)

I have not done anything to my hair since 12/24 due to all the holiday prep and festivities.   I'm back on track and getting ready to do step1.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## hairtimes5 (Dec 26, 2014)

AbsyBlvd said:


> So I bit the bullet and bought 2 bottles of Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle conditioner and yes, I paid the overinflated price on Amazon as I have no chance of picking it up on the ground. Rant: Why is my shipping price almost half the total order?
> 
> My comfort at this point- even with the shipping, I still pay more for KCKT and I can get this from a not-so-local local store. Come to think of it, they've just increased their price too! Kmt. I'm down to one and a half bottles. I tend to get 4 washes from 1 bottle, and I heavily dilute. It's just not lasting that long. So from a value-for-money angle, I will get a whole lot more washes from these two bottles than I get from two bottles of KCKT.
> 
> I'm hoping I like it. I will review how it feels down the line (I shouldn't be excited. Still gotta wait for the delivery and everything lol). Plus I'm in it for the long haul with this GHE (still going still going since last Thursday).



I love Trader Joe's TTT! Every once in awhile I go back to Tresemme radiant volume and every time I revisit TJTTT I wonder why I ever use anything else. You can heavily dilute it, mine looks like cloudy water and it still has major slip. I went back to it when I washed today in fact and I noticed that it makes my hair even softer than Tresemme. I'm in the middle of 2 Trader Joes but both are about an hr away each. Lucky for me I have a friend who lives right by one so she gets mine for me. Once I finish up my last 2 bottles of Tresemme I'm sticking with Trader Joes. It works well for me.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 26, 2014)

I will be trying to dilute the TJ TT conditioner. I am glad to have stumbled across the method. I am cured of being a PJ! LOL! I'm happy to say that I no longer had dandruff flakes since using the TJ TT  shampoo and conditioner. My natural hair has never been this soft with gel in it. It is awesome!


----------



## Subscribe (Dec 27, 2014)

^^^ Congrats!! Are you sure you just don't like short hair?  You've been on this board since 04. Some people look good rocking a TWA and your one of them  Just curious...

Keep sharing your MHM results.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 27, 2014)

Wore a twist out yesterday. I stretched it using Nap85's no heat blow dry technique and twisted with SM Hold n Shine and Aveda Brilliance pomade. (Yes, I know I'll probably need shampoo to get the Aveda out, but I'm due for a Nexus treatment soon and I usu shampoo for that, so... shrug.) Nap85's technique leaves no texture/ clumping/ definition.

Anyway, it was very humid and my hair poofed within the hour.  The magic was, when it poofed, it went right back to its clumped, coily self. One minute, I'm rockin a twist-out; the next, a quite presentable wng-looking thing. SO even played in it.  

I've never had my hair react to the weather and still look presentable. I'm still traumatized by my first grade school pic (left the house looking like Rudy Huxtable, got to school looking like Frederick Douglas, lol). 

The MHM, even with all my substitutions, amendments, and plain just not following the rules, is changing my relationship with my hair. I knew it would be different going natural this time, there's so much help now, but I did not expect this. My hair is not a cipher. It is not unpredictable. I get it now, and I kinda like it.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 27, 2014)

I also wore a twistout for Christmas. The Giovanni gel REALLY helped my twistout last for days.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 27, 2014)

My rhassoul clay arrived today

I will wash my hair on Tuesday and try this clay out. I'm not waiting for the conditioner as I want to see what difference, if any, this clay will have. I bought a 1kg tub and I still have over half a 2lbs tub of bentonite left. So I shouldn't need to buy more clay for some time.

I am really trying hard not to wash my hair today.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 27, 2014)

Again, tried to upload more pics, the app std I uploaded the pics but of course sum of the pics didn't upload. 

One of the pics is before i separated the twists again


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 27, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Again,  tried to upload more pics, the app std I uploaded the pics but of course sum of the pics didn't upload.
> 
> One of the pics is before i separated the twists again



pelohello beautiful results!!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 27, 2014)

Coming along!

2 days post BC, Day 1 of MHM.


3 days post BC


4 days post BC, coils are seen underneath!  MHM Day 3.


Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 27, 2014)

Today, wet hair with product. MHM Day 6.  I missed 3 days so I'll be doing 7 days straight and then taper off to every 2-3 days.




Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 27, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Sitting with mud in my hair right now. I will let it sit for an hour. I was going to do 2 but I've been slow poking all day and I need to get up and out the door sometime today.
> 
> I clarified with As I Am Cleansing pudding and rinsed. My hair felt really soft. So my clarified hair feels really good. Not sure how it would have felt if I let it dry. I may try that one day. Then I cowashed with Curls Ecstasy. I didn't use any heat. My hair felt ok after I rinsed but not as good as it did before I put it on. I won't repurchase the curls but it is going to work fine for cowashing for now.
> 
> ...



What other AIA products are you using? I LOVE this line but its not on the approved list.  I've come to the conclusion that the maker of MHM hasn't tested or read the ingredient list of ALL natural products on the market so we have to read and test for ourselves.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 27, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> What other AIA products are you using? I LOVE this line but its not on the approved list.  I've come to the conclusion that the maker of MHM hasn't tested or read the ingredient list of ALL natural products on the market so we have to read and test for ourselves.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I'm only using the cleansing pudding and the leave in. 

I think pinkecubes advice is solid for people that are trying to get to hydration. Using a lot of different things with various ingredients can prevent some people from reaching hydration and then getting frustrated. 

I wear my hair in flat twist so using the  AIA works for me. But if I was really trying to get to hydration quickly and wear my hair out I wouldn't use them. 

Ingredients can really impact your hydration and definition. If she allowed more products I don't think the method would have been as successful as it has been.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 27, 2014)

Subscribe said:


> ^^^ Congrats!! Are you sure you just don't like short hair?  You've been on this board since 04. Some people look good rocking a TWA and your one of them  Just curious...
> 
> Keep sharing your MHM results.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 27, 2014)

I came across a link in one of the threads where one can purchase slippery elm, marshmallow root, etc but it seems to have disappeared or I've gone cross-eyed trying to find it. Does anyone remember the link? Thanks.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 27, 2014)

I finally finished straightening my hair and I gave myself alittle trim. I did skip the clay step, b/c I didn't want to take the chance that I had leftover clay in my hair. The results came out great; however I'm still having the issue where some of my ends are frizzy. This time the frizzy is only in the back of the middle section of my hair. I used very little leave-in and very little heat protectant. I didn't really want to straighten my hair, but I have a job interview next week. I'm very pleased with my growth. I really hope I can make APL by my b-day.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Dec 27, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> I came across a link in one of the threads where one can purchase slippery elm, marshmallow root, etc but it seems to have disappeared or I've gone cross-eyed trying to find it. Does anyone remember the link? Thanks.



Don't know if you have a MOM's organic market near you but that's where I get mines from.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 28, 2014)

hairtimes5 said:


> Don't know if you have a MOM's organic market near you but that's where I get mines from.



Thanks but I don't live in US so I have lots of challenges getting products.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 28, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> I came across a link in one of the threads where one can purchase slippery elm, marshmallow root, etc but it seems to have disappeared or I've gone cross-eyed trying to find it. Does anyone remember the link? Thanks.



Found it. In case anyone else was interested, it's bulkapothecary.com.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 28, 2014)

Has anyone tried both pink clay and bentoinite clay? Which would you say is better and why? Thanks.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> Has anyone tried both pink clay and bentoinite clay? Which would you say is better and why? Thanks.



Bentonite was more drying to my hair but the pink clay was so messy that I dreaded using it. I think the bentonite last longer because cup wise the pink clay yields less. 

Maybe others had different experiences. My preference is rhassoul then bentonite then anything else. I have tried rhassoul, bentonite, pink clay, red clay and kaolin.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Dec 29, 2014)

Used ACV this morning when I did my hair and although I'm low po, my hair responds really well to it. My curls looked so pretty after rinsing. May start using it more often for step 1.

Is anyone else obsessive when it comes to detangling? Sometimes I feel like I'm going overboard in an effort to run my fingers smoothly through every strand of my hair. I detangle during the cowash step but then I realized during my last wash that I'm kind of detangling again during the leave in step since it tangles a little during the clay step. I'm just going to start detangling during the leave in step so as not to manipulate my hair as much.

It's been a month since I've put any kind of oil in my hair and I'm seeing a difference with moisture levels. I've been relaxer free close to 4 yrs now and I've never seen where oils (and I've tried lots of different kinds) really made a difference in my hair. Some of them just plain ole dried it out terribly. But because you always hear "seal with oil" I just kept at it. My hair does so much better without it. Done with my random MHM thoughts


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 29, 2014)

hairtimes5 said:


> Used ACV this morning when I did my hair and although I'm low po, my hair responds really well to it. My curls looked so pretty after rinsing. May start using it more often for step 1.
> 
> Is anyone else obsessive when it comes to detangling? Sometimes I feel like I'm going overboard in an effort to run my fingers smoothly through every strand of my hair. I detangle during the cowash step but then I realized during my last wash that I'm kind of detangling again during the leave in step since it tangles a little during the clay step. I'm just going to start detangling during the leave in step so as not to manipulate my hair as much.
> 
> It's been a month since I've put any kind of oil in my hair and I'm seeing a difference with moisture levels. I've been relaxer free close to 4 yrs now and I've never seen where oils (and I've tried lots of different kinds) really made a difference in my hair. Some of them just plain ole dried it out terribly. But because you always hear "seal with oil" I just kept at it. My hair does so much better without it. Done with my random MHM thoughts



I want to start alternating baking soda and ACV as well but am terrified because like you, I too have low porosity.  When I was  texlaxed I still had low porosity and my hair really like ACV rinses.  I may try it tomorrow if I don't chicken out. hairtimes5

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I want to start alternating baking soda and ACV as well but am terrified because like you, I too have low porosity.  When I was  texlaxed I still had low porosity and my hair really like ACV rinses.  I may try it tomorrow if I don't chicken out. hairtimes5
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



You hair will be fine with ACV for step 1. You may just need to use heat with step 2. No need to be terrified. Your cuticles are already closed in step 1. ACV just won't open them up.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 29, 2014)

faithVA said:


> You hair will be fine with ACV for step 1. You may just need to use heat with step 2. No need to be terrified. Your cuticles are already closed in step 1. ACV just won't open them up.



OK, I'll try it.  Today I warmed step 2, I alternate between warming the mix, steaming and overnight.  So its not important to open the strands in step 1?  Only steps 2 & maybe 3??  faithVA

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> OK, I'll try it.  Today I warmed step 2, I alternate between warming the mix, steaming and overnight.  So its not important to open the strands in step 1?  Only steps 2 & maybe 3??  faithVA
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



No you don't have to open the cuticle for step 1. Step 1 is for clarifying to remove build up. As long as you do that in step 1 you are good.

It is perfectly fine to open the cuticle in step 2 for your conditioning step. So warming up the mix is fine and so is steaming. 

I don't know that you need to open the cuticles in step 3 either. Its something you can play around with but it isn't crucial.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 29, 2014)

faithVA said:


> No you don't have to open the cuticle for step 1. Step 1 is for clarifying to remove build up. As long as you do that in step 1 you are good.
> 
> It is perfectly fine to open the cuticle in step 2 for your conditioning step. So warming up the mix is fine and so is steaming.
> 
> I don't know that you need to open the cuticles in step 3 either. Its something you can play around with but it isn't crucial.



Cool, thanks.!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 30, 2014)

So I completed day 8 yesterday and used KKCC for step 5. The definition was amazing. Everyone wanted to stick their fingers in my hair to verify I wasn't wearing a kinky curly wig. 

The residue the KKCC left behind though.... I'm talking everytime I touch my hair, I have a sticky film on my hands that won't come off without soap. I don't like it at all. It makes me want to run into the bathroom and wash my hair with sulfate shampoo!!! Has anyone else experienced this?

I'm thinking of diluting it slightly the next time or using less although I used very little to begin with because the jar is soooo tiny and sooo expensive. If it still feels sticky to the touch afterwards, I will return to flaxseed gel. The definition isn't as much but it doesn't leave any residue on my hair. 

I've also started researching ingredients as I plan to start making my own gel and conditioner very soon.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 30, 2014)

I did a DC overnight. This morning I mixed up my clay, using rhassoul instead of bentonite. Thanks to faithVA for the tips on the amount of 'sweĺling' each of these clays yield. This prepared me well.

I funnelled about 7 heaped spoons of clay into a 16oz applicator bottle. Added about one teaspoon of cayenne pepper, a couple of splashes of ACV, about a teaspoon of honey and enough warm water to bring it to about 8-10oz. I shook with my hand covering the bottle, and mixed stubborn bits with a chopstick. I added another spoon of clay and shook again.

In comparison, the mix was the similar cake batter consistency but held more air bubbles after shaking. It feels much lighter than bentonite. I could barely feel the weight of the mix in my hand like I do with bentonite. I needed to use more clay to weigh my hair down. It felt finer/ smoother going onto my hair. I also noticed my hands feeling soft as I washed off the shed hairs and clay residue. Even though I had roughly the same amount of mixed clay, I needed to mix a little bit more to cover my small head.

Currently sitting with it on. Plan to do this for about 2 hrs.
Pics: 1. Co washed. 2. Consistency of rhassoul clay. 3. With clay, no flash. 4. With clay and flash.


----------



## aharri23 (Dec 30, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> So I completed day 8 yesterday and used KKCC for step 5. The definition was amazing. Everyone wanted to stick their fingers in my hair to verify I wasn't wearing a kinky curly wig.
> 
> The residue the KKCC left behind though.... I'm talking everytime I touch my hair, I have a sticky film on my hands that won't come off without soap. I don't like it at all. It makes me want to run into the bathroom and wash my hair with sulfate shampoo!!! Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> ...



I had the same problem with KCCC! Not sure what causes that feeling. I make my own gel and conditioner too and I love being able to control what I put on my hair


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> So I completed day 8 yesterday and used KKCC for step 5. The definition was amazing. Everyone wanted to stick their fingers in my hair to verify I wasn't wearing a kinky curly wig.
> 
> The residue the KKCC left behind though.... I'm talking everytime I touch my hair, I have a sticky film on my hands that won't come off without soap. I don't like it at all. It makes me want to run into the bathroom and wash my hair with sulfate shampoo!!! Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> ...



Pinkecube advises to dilute everything. I think the kccc can be diluted as much as 50%. You should definitely try diluting it. The more definition you have the less gel you need.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2014)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I did a DC overnight. This morning I mixed up my clay, using rhassoul instead of bentonite. Thanks to faithVA for the tips on the amount of 'sweĺling' each of these clays yield. This prepared me well.
> 
> I funnelled about 7 heaped spoons of clay into a 16oz applicator bottle. Added about one teaspoon of cayenne pepper, a couple of splashes of ACV, about a teaspoon of honey and enough warm water to bring it to about 8-10oz. I shook with my hand covering the bottle, and mixed stubborn bits with a chopstick. I added another spoon of clay and shook again.
> 
> ...



Looks good. Try using 1/8 tsp of acv and not any more than that to prevent thinning your clay out too much. I think I start with 6 oz of water, but I'm not completely sure. 

Your hair looks good


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 30, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> So I completed day 8 yesterday and used KKCC for step 5. The definition was amazing. Everyone wanted to stick their fingers in my hair to verify I wasn't wearing a kinky curly wig.
> 
> The residue the KKCC left behind though.... I'm talking everytime I touch my hair, I have a sticky film on my hands that won't come off without soap. I don't like it at all. It makes me want to run into the bathroom and wash my hair with sulfate shampoo!!! Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> ...



msbettyboop I use KCCC as well and have noticed a few spots of stickyness.  I think too much settled in one area and caked.  If you're not doing it already, try rubbing the gel in your hands and evenly distribute in your hair .

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 30, 2014)

Has anyone used the Trader Joe's TT as their overnight DC?


----------



## hairtimes5 (Dec 30, 2014)

faithVA said:


> You hair will be fine with ACV for step 1. You may just need to use heat with step 2. No need to be terrified. Your cuticles are already closed in step 1. ACV just won't open them up.



Yep I steam for step 2 so my cuticles get opened.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Dec 30, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> Has anyone used the Trader Joe's TT as their overnight DC?



I have many times.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Dec 30, 2014)

Stumbled upon this blog the other day and thought it was pretty interesting. This woman isn't a licensed stylist but she is enthusiastic about MHM and does weekly MHM makeovers on people. What I liked about it is that her "clients" are people with various ethnic backgrounds and hair textures. Makes me think of how some people think those of us who are doing MHM are obsessed with curls, and maybe some are, but I for one am chasing after hydrated hair which is what this woman is trying to teach others.

dubaidee4c.blogspot.com


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 30, 2014)

hairtimes5 said:


> Stumbled upon this blog the other day and thought it was pretty interesting. This woman isn't a licensed stylist but she is enthusiastic about MHM and does weekly MHM makeovers on people. What I liked about it is that her "clients" are people with various ethnic backgrounds and hair textures. Makes me think of how some people think those of us who are doing MHM are obsessed with curls, and maybe some are, but I for one am chasing after hydrated hair which is what this woman is trying to teach others.
> 
> dubaidee4c.blogspot.com



I agree.  In most cases, hydrated hair equals curls IMHO.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 30, 2014)

hairtimes5 said:


> Stumbled upon this blog the other day and thought it was pretty interesting. This woman isn't a licensed stylist but she is enthusiastic about MHM and does weekly MHM makeovers on people. What I liked about it is that her "clients" are people with various ethnic backgrounds and hair textures. Makes me think of how some people think those of us who are doing MHM are obsessed with curls, and maybe some are, but I for one am chasing after hydrated hair which is what this woman is trying to teach others.
> 
> dubaidee4c.blogspot.com





KiWiStyle said:


> I agree.  In most cases, hydrated hair equals curls IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I agree with you both. 

You know, I think I viewed that same blog the other day. If it is, the lady I think, lived in UAE. In her blog she discusses how she does a '5 step in 1 day' method, where she gives her clients a Cherry Lola Caramel Treatment and does the other steps (minus the clarify of course). She also travelled to London where she did the method on her sister's hair. If it's not the same blog... ok it was really interesting to see the method working for so many hair types.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 30, 2014)

P.S I can't believe I got that mutiquote thing 1st time


----------



## snoop (Dec 30, 2014)

hairtimes5 said:


> Stumbled upon this blog the other day and thought it was pretty interesting. This woman isn't a licensed stylist but she is enthusiastic about MHM and does weekly MHM makeovers on people. What I liked about it is that her "clients" are people with various ethnic backgrounds and hair textures. Makes me think of how some people think those of us who are doing MHM are obsessed with curls, and maybe some are, but I for one am chasing after hydrated hair which is what this woman is trying to teach others.
> 
> dubaidee4c.blogspot.com



Thanks for this link!  I lurk here (one of the nay-sayers), but I do it on my sons' hair with great results.  (Yes, I'm a confused soul).  Love seeing how it doesn't take so long to get such beautiful curls, even on 4c hair.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2014)

hairtimes5 said:


> Stumbled upon this blog the other day and thought it was pretty interesting. This woman isn't a licensed stylist but she is enthusiastic about MHM and does weekly MHM makeovers on people. What I liked about it is that her "clients" are people with various ethnic backgrounds and hair textures. Makes me think of how some people think those of us who are doing MHM are obsessed with curls, and maybe some are, but I for one am chasing after hydrated hair which is what this woman is trying to teach others.
> 
> dubaidee4c.blogspot.com



Thanks for the link. Its good to have more pics to look at.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 30, 2014)

That blog spot was awesome! Thank you for posting! I am going to be more hardcore, now and not cheat on the method.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Dec 30, 2014)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I agree with you both.
> 
> You know, I think I viewed that same blog the other day. If it is, the lady I think, lived in UAE. In her blog she discusses how she does a '5 step in 1 day' method, where she gives her clients a Cherry Lola Caramel Treatment and does the other steps (minus the clarify of course). She also travelled to London where she did the method on her sister's hair. If it's not the same blog... ok it was really interesting to see the method working for so many hair types.



That's her. And I still can't get the multiquote thing.


----------



## aharri23 (Dec 30, 2014)

hairtimes5 said:


> Stumbled upon this blog the other day and thought it was pretty interesting. This woman isn't a licensed stylist but she is enthusiastic about MHM and does weekly MHM makeovers on people. What I liked about it is that her "clients" are people with various ethnic backgrounds and hair textures. Makes me think of how some people think those of us who are doing MHM are obsessed with curls, and maybe some are, but I for one am chasing after hydrated hair which is what this woman is trying to teach others.
> 
> dubaidee4c.blogspot.com



Thanks, good to see her doing some guys hair too!


----------



## aharri23 (Dec 30, 2014)

For step 1 do you guys rinse your hair before applying the ACV/baking soda? If I apply baking soda and conditioner  on an old wash and go I get white balls because the conditioner mixes with the gel from the previous wash and go. If I use ACV I don't get the white balls but for step 2 I get them when I try to apply my DC. I don't know how to fix this other than doing the clay mask first. I also don't add any water to my BS/conditioner mix. I normally do 1/3 cup of conditioner and 2 tbsp. of baking soda then stir it together with a spoon. Will adding water help?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 30, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> For step 1 do you guys rinse your hair before applying the ACV/baking soda? If I apply baking soda and conditioner  on an old wash and go I get white balls because the conditioner mixes with the gel from the previous wash and go. If I use ACV I don't get the white balls but for step 2 I get them when I try to apply my DC. I don't know how to fix this other than doing the clay mask first. I also don't add any water to my BS/conditioner mix. I normally do 1/3 cup of conditioner and 2 tbsp. of baking soda then stir it together with a spoon. Will adding water help?



I always rinse first...no rhyme or reason, it just seems like the right thing to do.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> For step 1 do you guys rinse your hair before applying the ACV/baking soda? If I apply baking soda and conditioner  on an old wash and go I get white balls because the conditioner mixes with the gel from the previous wash and go. If I use ACV I don't get the white balls but for step 2 I get them when I try to apply my DC. I don't know how to fix this other than doing the clay mask first. I also don't add any water to my BS/conditioner mix. I normally do 1/3 cup of conditioner and 2 tbsp. of baking soda then stir it together with a spoon. Will adding water help?



Does it matter that you get white balls during step 1?

I don't rinse before step 1. My mix is really thin. I haven't noticed any white balls.


----------



## aharri23 (Dec 30, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Does it matter that you get white balls during step 1?
> 
> I don't rinse before step 1. My mix is really thin. I haven't noticed any white balls.



It really doesn't, but I would feel more at ease if I could get rid of this problem lol. I tried the original MHM baking soda rinse (6 oz water, 1-2 tbsp baking soda, 1/3 cup of conditioner) a while back and found it to be extremely runny. So I stopped adding water a while back. I may start adding the water again and see how my hair responds.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> It really doesn't, but I would feel more at ease if I could get rid of this problem lol. I tried the original MHM baking soda rinse (6 oz water, 1-2 tbsp baking soda, 1/3 cup of conditioner) a while back and found it to be extremely runny. So I stopped adding water a while back. I may start adding the water again and see how my hair responds.



I think it's supposed to be runny.I spritz it on and let it sit.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 31, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> For step 1 do you guys rinse your hair before applying the ACV/baking soda? If I apply baking soda and conditioner  on an old wash and go I get white balls because the conditioner mixes with the gel from the previous wash and go. If I use ACV I don't get the white balls but for step 2 I get them when I try to apply my DC. I don't know how to fix this other than doing the clay mask first. I also don't add any water to my BS/conditioner mix. I normally do 1/3 cup of conditioner and 2 tbsp. of baking soda then stir it together with a spoon. Will adding water help?



I haven't paid attention at this stage because it really does my matter to me. After either mix has sat on my hair, my hair gets washed so it's all good.
If I do the baking soda clarify, I still mix with water and conditioner. It it very runny but it still has slip.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> It really doesn't, but I would feel more at ease if I could get rid of this problem lol. I tried the original MHM baking soda rinse (6 oz water, 1-2 tbsp baking soda, 1/3 cup of conditioner) a while back and found it to be extremely runny. So I stopped adding water a while back. I may start adding the water again and see how my hair responds.



Try doing 4 oz of water instead and see if you like that better. Maybe just decrease the water by 1/2 oz each time until you can find a consistency that you like and one that doesn't leave the white balls. You probably are getting those because you aren't using any water. 

Maybe you can try misting your hair with water and then applying your mix if you don't want to rinse. But you need some water somewhere.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2014)

That link provided yesterday was very inspiring. It almost inspired me to start doing my hair every 3 days. Almost  This weekend though I'm putting my hair away into flat twist extensions for 10 days at a time. I will just steam my hair every 2 to 3 days to keep in moisture. I will do this at least through January. 

I need some more growth in the back before I can commit to washing my hair every 3 days. The washing is not a problem. But the style is just too time consuming at this stage. So I will see what growth January brings and hope it is enough.


----------



## werenumber2 (Dec 31, 2014)

I ordered my rhassoul clay and picked up some bottles of Trader Joe's TT and Tresemme conditioners!  I'm FINALLY making progress getting this started.  All I need to find is some of that Bragg's Liquid Amino.

Do you ladies think it would be ok if I started off the routine doing the original Cherry Lola treatment rather than the Cherry Lola Caramel?


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 31, 2014)

werenumber2 said:


> I ordered my rhassoul clay and picked up some bottles of Trader Joe's TT and Tresemme conditioners!  I'm FINALLY making progress getting this started.  All I need to find is some of that Bragg's Liquid Amino.
> 
> Do you ladies think it would be ok if I started off the routine doing the original Cherry Lola treatment rather than the Cherry Lola Caramel?



I see no problem with that. I didn't do a Cherry Lola Caramel treatment until a few weeks after I'd been doing the regimen. I've read a few people sticking to the original treatment as opposed to the modified one. I've never done the original, but my hair loves the CLCT.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Dec 31, 2014)

faithVA said:


> That link provided yesterday was very inspiring. It almost inspired me to start doing my hair every 3 days. Almost  This weekend though I'm putting my hair away into flat twist extensions for 10 days at a time. I will just steam my hair every 2 to 3 days to keep in moisture. I will do this at least through January.
> 
> I need some more growth in the back before I can commit to washing my hair every 3 days. The washing is not a problem. But the style is just too time consuming at this stage. So I will see what growth January brings and hope it is enough.



I've been doing my hair every 3 days but it has taken ALOT of discipline. The results are worth it, my hair is looking better and better. I can understand your reason for waiting though.

OAN, I was in line in the store the other day and this woman turned around and said, "Who did your crochet braids?" I told her that I didn't have crochet braids and that it was my hair. She said oh and rolled her eyes. It was comical


----------



## hairtimes5 (Dec 31, 2014)

werenumber2 said:


> I ordered my rhassoul clay and picked up some bottles of Trader Joe's TT and Tresemme conditioners!  I'm FINALLY making progress getting this started.  All I need to find is some of that Bragg's Liquid Amino.
> 
> Do you ladies think it would be ok if I started off the routine doing the original Cherry Lola treatment rather than the Cherry Lola Caramel?



I've never done the caramel one only the original and I got good results.


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm so excited ladies...tonight I start my 1st step of the MHM. I'm going to do the PM/AM method and split it in 2 parts. So tonight I'll do the Cherry Lola and cowash/DC overnight. 

Can you eventually go back to Non-MHM approved products...I have SOOOO many hair products that I hate to toss away but they are not MHM approved. I do have MHM approved products now though to get me through the initial phase of this method.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> I'm so excited ladies...tonight I start my 1st step of the MHM. I'm going to do the PM/AM method and split it in 2 parts. So tonight I'll do the Cherry Lola and cowash/DC overnight.
> 
> Can you eventually go back to Non-MHM approved products...I have SOOOO many hair products that I hate to toss away but they are not MHM approved. I do have MHM approved products now though to get me through the initial phase of this method.



Don't toss anything. Just do the regimen and you can decide later after you have been doing the regimen for a while.


----------



## aharri23 (Dec 31, 2014)

Anyone know whats going on with Hello Curly? She said she would have product after Thanksgiving, then said she would have product after christmas. Now her website is down and the facebook page is deleted. Whats up?


----------



## trebell (Dec 31, 2014)

Does anyone have color? I do this method. But will be coloring my hair to a deep red this Friday. I'm think the first steps (acv or bs) will strip my color. Tia.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2014)

trebell said:


> Does anyone have color? I do this method. But will be coloring my hair to a deep red this Friday. I'm think the first steps (acv or bs) will strip my color. Tia.



I use color. Are you using semi-permanent? Color your hair after the clay step. I don't think step 1 will strip your hair that much especially with the ratios given. It is the clay that can strip the color from your hair especially if you are using semi-permanent.

You can always try conditioner with castille soap or a cleansing conditioner if you are worried about step 1.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 31, 2014)

Are there any high porosity ladies doing the MHM? If so what are you using to alter the steps? I'm using ACV for step 1 and I'm also going to try conditioner with lemon juice recipe that I saw on mahogany curls channel. Are any of you ladies adding anything to your clay step? Are you sealing with a butter to lock in the moisture? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## HopefulOne (Dec 31, 2014)

Is it okay to use molasses in your clay step?  I really like the way molasses makes my hair feel but I don't want to use it if it is counterproductive.  Experts please let me know.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2014)

HopefulOne said:


> Is it okay to use molasses in your clay step?  I really like the way molasses makes my hair feel but I don't want to use it if it is counterproductive.  Experts please let me know.



I have no idea. But if you try it let us know. I don't think trying it one time would hurt anything. Just do it on a day where you have time to rewash if you need to.


----------



## HopefulOne (Dec 31, 2014)

I have done it and it makes my hair look and feel great.  I just don't want to do the method incorrectly.  If you as an expert think it is okay I will incorporate it into my routine.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2014)

HopefulOne said:


> I have done it and it makes my hair look and feel great.  I just don't want to do the method incorrectly.  If you as an expert think it is okay I will incorporate it into my routine.



Um, I may be the queen of doing the method incorrectly so getting my blessing won't do you any good  

I say go for it. You can always go back to honey later if you want.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Dec 31, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> Anyone know whats going on with Hello Curly? She said she would have product after Thanksgiving, then said she would have product after christmas. Now her website is down and the facebook page is deleted. Whats up?



I'm wondering the same thing aharri23. Her new site, sweetsoulmagic.com, was supposed to launch today but it didn't. She's clearly going through a lot as a result of her divorce. I wish her the best but dang I wish I never started using this stuff because I'm hooked on it erplexed


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 31, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I have no idea. But if you try it let us know. I don't think trying it one time would hurt anything. Just do it on a day where you have time to rewash if you need to.



I use it in my DC. Let me know how  it works in the clay!


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 31, 2014)

Too busy for the full regimen today so I'm doing the protective princess regimen - clay, cowash & deep condition, seal with cream or oil without rinsing. Lord, I hope it turns out okay because I won't have time for my hair again till Tuesday next week.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 1, 2015)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I use it in my DC. Let me know how  it works in the clay!



I really like molasses, it works well for me in the clay step.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 1, 2015)

So I finished the protective princess method and here's my feedback:

*Pros*


The hideous sticky film on my hair is gone. 

It left my hair super soft. I used Jeisscurl deep moisturising (although I feel another conditioner is best suited for this modified method) and sweet almond oil to seal. 

*Cons*


Not much definition but probably because I haven't achieved max hydration yet. 

A lot of frizz so I threw my hair into a bun. 
I will do this again when I don't have much time inbetween the full method but I will use a different conditioner then. HTH someone. Happy New Year .


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 1, 2015)

trebell said:


> Does anyone have color? I do this method. But will be coloring my hair to a deep red this Friday. I'm think the first steps (acv or bs) will strip my color. Tia.



I'm wondering the same thing.  I plan to use a demi permanent as soon as my henna grows or is cut out.  I know using the MHM it'll strip my color.  I'm not planning to color until most of my strands reach max hydration and I'm at least (fingers crossed) normal porosity.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 1, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm wondering the same thing.  I plan to use a demi permanent as soon as my henna grows or is cut out.  I know using the MHM it'll strip my color.  I'm not planning to color until most of my strands reach max hydration and I'm at least (fingers crossed) normal porosity.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I haven't done the routine in 3 days and I keep forgetting to get more clay while I'm by WF.  I am going today for more, I wish I could find another brand of Clay other than NOW to compare.  I need to see if there really is a difference between the Red Clay which is said to be rhassoul and the clay that's advertised as rhassoul.  I cannot not understand why it isn't sold on the ground...I'll probably order from butters n bars soon.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Jan 1, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. I plan to use a demi permanent as soon as my henna grows or is cut out. I know using the MHM it'll strip my color. I'm not planning to color until most of my strands reach max hydration and I'm at least (fingers crossed) normal porosity.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


 

I have permanent and semi-permanent color in my hair and I haven't really noticed any unusual stripping of color; per se. Meaning, Prior to the MHM I colored my hair using a semi-perm every 8-12wks. Since doing the MHM I continue to follow the same color reggie.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 1, 2015)

Since I am off today from work, I decided to use my Sally's gift card that I got for Christmas. I finally purchased the Goddess Curls botanical gelle. I believe that the gelle is on the approved list. I cant wait to try it. It's a shame that my hair is straight; oh well. I still want to try the kinky curly custard. I also bought (from Target) a very large strainer for my homemade flaxseed gel.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 1, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I have permanent and semi-permanent color in my hair and I haven't really noticed any unusual stripping of color; per se. Meaning, Prior to the MHM I colored my hair using a semi-perm every 8-12wks. Since doing the MHM I continue to follow the same color reggie.



Very cool!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 1, 2015)

I tried something new today.  I didn't like the way that my hair looked on one side so I hopped in the shower and used my watered down conditioner and my aloe leave-in.  My curls came out perfect. I don't need mhm for definition I use it to prevent SSKs and tangles.  I am going to watch this and see if I can do a "condition and go" two days and the total regimen on the 3rd day.  If I can keep the SSKs and tangles away, this would be perfect for me.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 1, 2015)

The only thing I hate is how long it takes my hair to dry with this method. It is a small price to pay for the way my hair looks and feels. Also, the baking soda is more better to my hair than the ACV.  I am grateful to the You Tube ladies who have shared their recipes! I am thinking I will be successful with clay recipes from now on!


----------



## snoop (Jan 1, 2015)

I also posted on the Cherry Lola thread but I might get more responses here:  is there a difference in doing the original Cherry Lola treatment or the Cherry Lola caramel treatment?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 1, 2015)

I finally have a chance to do my routine!  I'm DC overnight just to make up for lost times, Lol!  My TWA is about 2" stretched and today was the first time I picked my hair since BC on 12/19, I think because the MHM says to finger detangle.  My Hercules Sagemann jumbo rake unraveled all those little tight coils, Lol.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 2, 2015)

snoop said:


> I also posted on the Cherry Lola thread but I might get more responses here:  is there a difference in doing the original Cherry Lola treatment or the Cherry Lola caramel treatment?



I don't think it makes much of a difference. In any case, I do an hybrid of the two. I used everything except the avocado and overripe banana as I didn't have that on hand at the time and my hair turned out great.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 2, 2015)

I apologize if this has been mentioned in the thread, but how is the Cherry Lola treatment modified for hipo hair?  Everyone talking about MHM on YouTube, Pinterest, and blogs seems to be low-porosity.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 2, 2015)

Well I finally took the plunge; I'm only on Day 2 so far and I am loving how my hair hangs (for the first time ever); I really liked the Cherry Lola treatment a lot!!!! (If I end up not liking the MHM, I will keep the Cherry Lola treatment and do it every 2 weeks)

After Day 2 of the MHM, I am noticing some clumping and more definition already.(I'm also getting a lot of compliments from people who are noticing a big difference with my hair) But a few areas of my hair do appear very straw-like, which i do not like. But we'll see. 

I'm not sure that the conditioner step is moisturizing enough for me though...my hair still feels stripped and dry _after_ the overnight conditioning (diluted Kinky Curly KT). So I'm gonna keep my eye on that and see what I need to adjust. I'm tempted to try using an Non-MHM approved conditioner (my Nexxuss Humectress or Shea Moisture JBCO DC) to see if it makes a difference but I'm not sure yet, I really wanted to follow the regimen to a T. 

I'm aiming to do the MHM 7 days straight so I can really see the outcome. My favorite step of this whole method is the daily application of the Bentonite clay. I do get nervous wondering if 7 days of clay will be too much, but I'll see as I go along. Unfortunately, I cannot get my clay mix to be smooth, so that is a little frustrating. 

My other issue is the white film that lingers on my hair for hours after my wash and go. I love the curl definition but hate the residue. 

*Clarify*: Cherry Lola (Initial Day 1 only) ACV & Water; I want to try the Baking soda to compare
*Conditioner:* Trader Joe's TT; Kinky Curly KT; (they don't seem moisturizing enough)
*Clay:* Aztec Bentonite clay mixed with ACV, honey, olive oil and water
*Leave-In:* Kinky Curly Knot Today diluted
*Gel:* Kinky Curly Custard

12/31/14 (Night)  I did the Cherry lola treatment followed by Step 2 (conditioned overnight)
1/1/15 (Morning ) I did Step 3,4,5
1/1/15 (Night) I did Step 1&2 (conditioned overnight)
1/2/15 (Morning) I did my Steps 3-5

I would like to try to do all my steps in one day because this method is so time consuming; I do notice that it picks up speed as you get more into it...I'm going to do my Day 3 and Day 4 in one session on Sat and Sun. 

After I complete my 7 days, I will come back with a complete post of what my regimen will be. 

THank you so much faithVA for starting this thread and encouraging this method.

Picture is Day 2 Hair and you can see how the white film is still there after a couple of hours, lol.


----------



## snoop (Jan 2, 2015)

So the blog that hairtimes5 posted a link to has inspired me to try MHM using Cherry Lola this time.  So right now I'm sitting with the CLCT in my hair.  

I really should have listened to everyone who've done banana masks and used the baby food (especially since I bought it for it) and I used the whole banana instead.  So now the boys have chunks of banana stuck in their hair.  They've got more type 3 hair...so I'm assuming that it will be easy enough to comb out, but I dread to think what'll happen if I've got any in mine!

I also tried making a double batch so that I could freeze some and it totally fizzed right out of my blender making a mess everywhere!  So, I managed to learn some lessons even before I had a chance to start.  

I only did the CLCT and the conditioner steps on the boys' hair.  I will admit that it didn't feel as soft as I'd expected it to, but their curls were back.  I'll comb it out and add some oil to seal then try doing the clay wash tomorrow.

Will report back with the results from my hair later.  I plan on doing the whole treatment on myself in today.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 2, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> I apologize if this has been mentioned in the thread, but how is the Cherry Lola treatment modified for hipo hair? Everyone talking about MHM on YouTube, Pinterest, and blogs seems to be low-porosity.


 
Ladies correct me if I am wrong, but I couldnt find an alternative Lola treatment for hipo hair. I think porosity only "matters" when you clarify. I've never done the lola treatment; but that's my assumption from what I read off of pinkcube's website. Are you following the MHM or do you want to just try the lola treatment? If you are doing the MHM your suppose to do the CLT 1st (1st day only), then DC etc... 

It doesnt hurt to try; I guess. I'm lo/med porosity and I still use ACV to clarify b/c my hair responds well to it.

See Below:
*The Cherry Lola Caramel Treatment*

Posted on August 14, 2014 by Pinke Cube
48
If you’re doing this method for the first time, I would suggest starting off with a Cherry Lola Caramel Treatment or regular Cherry Lola Treatment. This will be your step 1 in the 5 step regimen on the first day, instead of the clarifying options. The Cherry Lola version is a combination of the Caramel Treatment, and Cherry Lola.
ooo Cherry Lola Regimen ooo
This version of the regimen is done on only the FIRST day of the 7 Day Challenge.
Night
Step 1: Cherry Lola
Step 2: DC overnight
Day
Step 3.Clay
Step 4.Leave in
Step 5.Gel/oil(if doing set style)
It can be done as often as every two weeks, or every few months. It’s up to you. When you are doing this treatment, it will replace* Step 1: Clarify. It is NOT in addition to that step. *
_Although I appreciate many people spreading the word about this regimen, it is important to come read it either on this website, or black hair media forum. Not everything you read about this regimen off other websites is going to be correct. My main concern is there seems to be an impression that the cherry lola treatment is done everyday for the first 7 days, or that the cherry lola *must* be done *every* 2 weeks, or worse– that the cherry lola is done first, and then right after you do the bakingsoda step. *This is all incorrect*. I urge you to* double check on this website or msdeekay.com when it comes to the actual instructions*, come here because the way you execute these steps is very important or you pay for it in your results._





*Ingredients:*

_Greek yogurt (2 cups)_
_Baking soda (2 tbsp)_
_Organic apple cider vinegar (2 tbsp)_
_Raw coconut liquid aminos or liquid Soy aminos (2 tbsp) _
_Raw honey (1/2 tbsp)_
_Unsulfured molasses (1 tbsp)_
_Half an over ripe plantain or banana_
_Avocado (3/4 tbsp)_
_1 egg (optional, but I used it no problem) _
1. Blend the ingredients in your blender. This is important in preventing chunks getting stuck in your hair.
2. saturate your dry (but detangled) hair completely from root to tip with the mixture.
3. put a shower cap and let sit for 1.5-2 hours.
4. Rinse out completely with warm/hot water.
5. Green House Effect /deep condition overnight directly after rinsing out the treatment with botanical MHM approved conditioner.
6. Continue with the rest of the MHM regimen but skip step 1.
*Never do an acv rinse directly after this.* The point of temporarily opening the hair cuticle is so the moisture can get in, it makes no sense to just reclose it before actually putting the moisture in your hair.
Do the steps in the exact order, and do not skip any step, or it will not be as effective. Do not use any drying products.For the first week, these steps must be completed everyday.* The DIY treatment is only done on day 1 of the 7 day challenge*. After the 7 days are up, the DIY can be done as often as every 2 weeks, even only a few times a year.
*Don’t be deterred* from doing this treatment if you are protein sensitive. These are animal proteins so it isn’t going to have the kind of effect like if you did an aphogee treatment. The molecules are too big to absorb into your hair, and the aminos are too small. So this protein treatment is mild, and a better choice for low porosity hair. If you want to do a protein treatment with this regimen, make this DIY recipe your go to. Otherwise you can hinder your results. It is very easy for low porosity hair to get protein overload.
*Do not do Step 1 clarify after this*. This is in replacement of the first step, *not* in addition to it. If you read anywhere of anyone saying there are 6 or more steps, and they are not only talking about the *optional *stretching option, then that is incorrect information. Please come to this website or black hair media forum, or msdeekay.com to read when it comes to the actual instructions for the max hydration method.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 2, 2015)

pelohello I don't think the treatment calls for low or hi porosity.  From what I've read and from what faithVA says,  everyone no matter your porosity can use both the ACV and BS together in the treatment with no illeffects.  I'm going to do a CLCT this weekend but this time I'll use ACV in addition to the BS.  I'm LoPo and my first treatment I omitted the ACV but was told I didn't have to.  Like you, my hair previously responded well to ACV.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 2, 2015)

Another thing I've noticed since doing MHM is that I can now refresh my wng's. Before, when I would spritz anything on my hair it would turn into a giant frizz ball. Now I can spritz my hair with my conditioner and water mix, though lightly, and my hair is just fine. Speaking of refreshers...Target was having a sale on Camille Rose products awhile back so I got the almond jai twist butter and the moisture milk. The prices were pretty low, $8 and some change for the butter and 6 and some change for the milk. I tried the milk on baby boy's hair and kinda liked it so I went back to get more and they were out. I went to the Target in the next neighborhood over and it was on sale but at different prices.  The butter was $16 or $17 something and the milk $13 and some change. So I went back to my Target and got a rain check for more bottles at the $6 price tag. I was thinking yesterday morning that I need to find something else to do with all that product so I filled a spray bottle a third of the way with the moisture milk and the rest with distilled water. It makes for a nice refresher spray, left my hair nice and soft.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> pelohello I don't think the treatment calls for low or hi porosity.  From what I've read and from what faithVA says,  everyone no matter your porosity can use both the ACV and BS together in the treatment with no illeffects.  I'm going to do a CLCT this weekend but this time I'll use ACV in addition to the BS.  I'm LoPo and my first treatment I omitted the ACV but was told I didn't have to.  Like you, my hair previously responded well to ACV.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Just a minor correction. Low porosity can do baking soda or acv for step 1 and they should use heat in some form if they use acv. I don't recommend high porosity ladies using baking soda at all. Normal porosity can go either way but if they use baking soda perhaps reduce the amount.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2015)

I decided to give mhm another go versus putting in the flat twist extensions. I'm going to see if a flat twist and curl  cuts down my styling time and makes every 3 day sessions more feasible. I did bs1 and now steaming with no product. I will put on the conditioner after this.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the response, pelohello!  That's actually the blog I've been reading! Also been looking at her YT channel, msdeekay2012. It seems like the amount of time this is left on the hair may vary based on porosity (i.e. those with super low porosity are leaving the CLCT on longer to get their cuticles to open) and I worry that my already porous hair would respond negatively. I do ACV rinses all the time; it's the baking soda that is freaking me out. :-/

I guess the only way to know for sure is to give it a try. I am looking into trying this method for six months, and the baking soda is my only hangup.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Just a minor correction. Low porosity can do baking soda or acv for step 1 and they should use heat in some form if they use acv. I don't recommend high porosity ladies using baking soda at all. Normal porosity can go either way but if they use baking soda perhaps reduce the amount.



Thanks faithVA for the correction.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm loving my hair more and more every time I complete the routine!
I don't understand why the app flips the Pic.  I think it may flip when the pic is taken in landscape.


QUESTION:  Besides protein treating, what else is the CLCT suppose to do??

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just did a wash and go with UFD curly magic! It is the original formula. The hair gel that I make defines my curls better but this will probably hold softer. My gel is a lot thinner than the curly magic. The curly magic is very tacky and slimy. I will try to dupe it now that I know what the consistency is and the pH


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> Duchess007;20955345[/USER]]Thanks for the response, pelohello!  That's actually the blog I've been reading! Also been looking at her YT channel, msdeekay2012. It seems like the amount of time this is left on the hair may vary based on porosity (i.e. those with super low porosity are leaving the CLCT on longer to get their cuticles to open) and I worry that my already porous hair would respond negatively. I do ACV rinses all the time; it's the baking soda that is freaking me out. :-/
> 
> I guess the only way to know for sure is to give it a try. I am looking into trying this method for six months, and the baking soda is my only hangup.



The baking soda in the clct is neutralized by the other ingredients. It is not the ph of one ingredient that matters. It is the ph of the entire mixture that matters. And I think I posted the ph of the clct in the first post. If you stick to the recipe you will have a balanced treatment. 

Of course you don't have to use baking soda for step 1 when you aren't doing clct.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks faithVA! Will be trying this tonight.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 2, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Another thing I've noticed since doing MHM is that I can now refresh my wng's. Before, when I would spritz anything on my hair it would turn into a giant frizz ball. Now I can spritz my hair with my conditioner and water mix, though lightly, and my hair is just fine. Speaking of refreshers...Target was having a sale on Camille Rose products awhile back so I got the almond jai twist butter and the moisture milk. The prices were pretty low, $8 and some change for the butter and 6 and some change for the milk. I tried the milk on baby boy's hair and kinda liked it so I went back to get more and they were out. I went to the Target in the next neighborhood over and it was on sale but at different prices.  The butter was $16 or $17 something and the milk $13 and some change. So I went back to my Target and got a rain check for more bottles at the $6 price tag. I was thinking yesterday morning that I need to find something else to do with all that product so I filled a spray bottle a third of the way with the moisture milk and the rest with distilled water. It makes for a nice refresher spray, left my hair nice and soft.



I am glad that worked for you and you were able to refresh.  I did a wng yesterday and today which came out perfectly.  I will do the whole regimen tomorrow.  I am really glad that these wngs come out so perfectly without SSKs or tangles,  I love the fact that my hair is fresh everyday.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't use the banana or avocado. I tried once and my hair was gummed up with the bits of avocado and bananas.  I do use avocado oil and honey, instead. It seems to take place of the omitted as a thickening agent. I do not like honey, though, because it makes my hair lighter. that's why I threw out SM manuka line. It jacked up my black hair and turned it reddish brown.  I didn't like it, but the hair stylist did.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 2, 2015)

Im going on day 3 tmrw and want to apply a black semi-permanent color to my hair....is that okay?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 2, 2015)

I use a demi perm color and haven't received any damage at all. In fact, this is the best condition my hair has ever been.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 2, 2015)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I use a demi perm color and haven't received any damage at all. In fact, this is the best condition my hair has ever been.



This is good to hear!  I'm having a demi permanent done as soon as I get rid of the last traces of henna.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 3, 2015)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I don't use the banana or avocado. I tried once and my hair was gummed up with the bits of avocado and bananas.  I do use avocado oil and honey, instead. It seems to take place of the omitted as a thickening agent. I do not like honey, though, because it makes my hair lighter. that's why I threw out SM manuka line. It jacked up my black hair and turned it reddish brown.  I didn't like it, but the hair stylist did.



I wish honey had the same effect on my hair. I always thought I had light to medium brown hair but when I grew my relaxer out my hair was dark. Come to find out, my hair was being lightened by the relaxer. I am so not used to dark hair. I am very fair-skinned with a yellow undertone and dark hair is not becoming on me (atleast i don't think so).I want to go lighter so bad but I'm nervous because when I did shortly after I bc'd my hair was super dry. Plus I don't know how it's going to work with MHM (I want a honey blondish color). Anybody here used a permanent color to lighten while doing MHM? If so, how is it working? What modifications have you had to make, if any?


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 3, 2015)

Did the cherry lola this morning and my hair was soooo soft afterward!


^with the treatment in

^after rinsing


----------



## Guinan (Jan 3, 2015)

Duchess007, omg ur curls are gorg!!!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 3, 2015)

Duchess007

Simply stunning head of  hair!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 3, 2015)

Yesterday my scalp itched soo bad and this morning it was sooo sore.  I'm ditching the regimen for now and going to try and build a regular regimen for my natural hair.   I'll try again after my scalp heels.  Hopefully it was nothing from the treatment...I think it was overnight DC that did it.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 3, 2015)

I have added my MHM pics to my LHCF Album---MHM Album.  I don't know how to add them to my profile or actual individual posts.






deborah11 said:


> Hello FaithVa,
> 
> Please include me as an official MHM hangouter!
> 
> ...


----------



## Guinan (Jan 3, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Yesterday my scalp itched soo bad and this morning it was sooo sore. I'm ditching the regimen for now and going to try and build a regular regimen for my natural hair. I'll try again after my scalp heels. Hopefully it was nothing from the treatment...I think it was overnight DC that did it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


 
Aww that's a shame. When I 1st started this method, I had did it 7days straight and I had the same issue; itchy and sore scalp. But once I scaled back on the reggie (only doing MHM 1-2x's a week); my scalp thanked me. I also think, for me, the frequent DCing was an issue. I've always had problems with that; even when I was relaxed. 

Do you plan on incorporating anything that you learned from this method into your reggie?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Aww that's a shame. When I 1st started this method, I had did it 7days straight and I had the same issue; itchy and sore scalp. But once I scaled back on the reggie (only doing MHM 1-2x's a week); my scalp thanked me.



I agree. Sometimes we do too much or go too hard. That is why I say that doing it 7 days straight is a suggestion. And you have to listen to your hair and scalp. 

Even before the regimen I knew I couldn't overnight DC or let my scalp stay wet for long periods of time  

There are a lot of good tips and modifications in this thread though to make a personalized mhm regimen that works for most people.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 3, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Yesterday my scalp itched soo bad and this morning it was sooo sore.  I'm ditching the regimen for now and going to try and build a regular regimen for my natural hair.   I'll try again after my scalp heels.  Hopefully it was nothing from the treatment...I think it was overnight DC that did it.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


You know I had this problem with some ingredients...a baking soda cleanse fixed my problem.  My scalp hates jojoba.  I'm sure here are other ingredients I haven't identified but jojoba for sure is one.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks ladies!  My scalp feels much better...I did use some non approved products this morning to see how my hair respnd to products I loved pre natural but its still dull and dry and has way less definition.  I'm at a lost because I can't get my hair to retain moisture like it should.  Tomorrow I'll try a regimen without gel at all.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks ladies!  My scalp feels much better...I did use some non approved products this morning to see how my hair respnd to products I loved pre natural but its still dull and dry and has way less definition.  I'm at a lost because I can't get my hair to retain moisture like it should.  Tomorrow I'll try a regimen without gel at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Keep it simple for a while. Do short quick steps for a while. Do each step for no more than 15 minutes at that. Clarify, cowash, mud. Apply your leave-in and then seal. For sealing find what you like. Some use gel, but others just use an oil. I use a hair cream because neither a gel or an oil seals my hair.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't like that my hair has lost some volume and it looks very stringy in some areas, but I do love the definition that I have gained in most of my hair...I too am going to look for ways to modify this regimen. I see myself doing the CLT every couple weeks and using the Bentonite as often as possible along with frequent DC.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Jan 3, 2015)

I had a lot of itching and I narrowed it down to the baking soda.  I have eliminate that step and no more itching!!!!






KiWiStyle said:


> Yesterday my scalp itched soo bad and this morning it was sooo sore.  I'm ditching the regimen for now and going to try and build a regular regimen for my natural hair.   I'll try again after my scalp heels.  Hopefully it was nothing from the treatment...I think it was overnight DC that did it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## SimplyWhole (Jan 3, 2015)

Made a vey smooth clay - loved the texture and the results!! 

8 TBS Redmond clay
1 TBS alma
1 TBS methi
1 TBS slippery elm
4 TBS EVOO
2 TBS black strap molasses
3/4 cups of hot water

I keep it in a 16 ounce jar in the refrigerator. This will last me for ~ 8 washes.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Even before the regimen I knew I couldn't overnight DC or let my scalp stay wet for long periods of time


 I don't sleep in dc (fine hair problems) and my scalp starts to itch after a while, so I just never tried that option.

I washed my hair last night, but I didn't do MHM. I needed a shampoo cuz I had been using some questionable products  so I figured I might as well do a lil protein rx too (Nexxus Polymedic Recon). Prepoo'ed, poo'ed , protein'ed, dc'd, air-dried loose (for speed), flat-twisted with some Taliah Wahjid cream (that smelled like mangoes! ) and the Shea Moisture Hold and Shine. I don't yet know how the twist-out might look, but my hair definitely had less definition.

I go off reggie sometimes because it's my hair and I do what I want.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks MileHighDiva pelohello 

. I had to run errands during my DC so I threw a half wig on. I think I'm managing not to look crazy. 

ETA pic


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 3, 2015)

Has anyone used a different gel other than KCCC with success? I am in search of a different gel. It works great, but it is not cost effective. I am not good at making my own stuff, so I am looking at others and their results.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 3, 2015)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Has anyone used a different gel other than KCCC with success? I am in search of a different gel. It works great, but it is not cost effective. I am not good at making my own stuff, so I am looking at others and their results.



I would recommend Hello Curly but something's going on with the owner so I don't know if the company is going to be around any longer. Other than that and flaxseed gel I haven't tried anything else.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 3, 2015)

Another observation...although I like the way the acv rinse in step 1 makes my hair looks, it causes a lot more shedding. When I used the bs mix this morning I had way less shedding than my last wash using acv. Then I remembered that back in 2013 I used acv to cleanse for several months and had to stop because of the shedding. Plus when I do the bs option my wng is more elongated for some reason. If I decide to use acv again I'll make my mix with a lower acv to water ratio.


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 3, 2015)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Has anyone used a different gel other than KCCC with success? I am in search of a different gel. It works great, but it is not cost effective. I am not good at making my own stuff, so I am looking at others and their results.



Uncle Funky's daughter curly magic is really good.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 3, 2015)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Has anyone used a different gel other than KCCC with success? I am in search of a different gel. It works great, but it is not cost effective. I am not good at making my own stuff, so I am looking at others and their results.


 
I've purchased two approved gels. One was the Giovanni LA gel and that was 7.99 + tax and the other gel is Curls botanical gelle (I think that's the name). The Giovanni gel was wayyyyy too thick for my hair but I think I will still incorporate it into my reggie b/c I like the hold of it. I haven't tried the botanical gelle yet. The botanical gelle cost 9.99. I still for the price of the approved jobs are way too expensive compared to the amount of product that you receive.

I'm not good at making my own products either, but I would give it a try for making your own flaxseed gel. There is a learning curve, but once you have it done pack it's a breeze to make. 

However, if none of these work, I was just find any gel that works for your hair and maybe dilute it with water. I like eco styler gel, so whenever I don't feel like making FSG, I get some eco styler gel and mix it with 1-2cups water.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 3, 2015)

Exactly what.parts of the regimen including the CLT is helping with definition, clumping, elongating and making the hair more manageable? Im trying to see which part I want to keep and how.often to do them?


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 4, 2015)

I have quite a few conditioners to get rid off. I wonder if I can use them for the step 1 process with the baking soda. Quite a few of them have glycerin in them though but low on the list. Hmmm.....

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 4, 2015)

My MHM pics:

http


----------



## snoop (Jan 4, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Exactly what.parts of the regimen including the CLT is helping with definition, clumping, elongating and making the hair more manageable? Im trying to see which part I want to keep and how.often to do them?



I'm not an MHM expert, but I think that at the very least you'd have to keep the clay step.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 4, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Exactly what.parts of the regimen including the CLT is helping with definition, clumping, elongating and making the hair more manageable? Im trying to see which part I want to keep and how.often to do them?



For me, dropping the tools and strictly finger combing/detangling has played a major part. 

Also the amount of moisture my hair has been receiving (and retaining I think due to sequence of events and technique used within the method) in frequent washes has made my hair more managable. GHE is working wonders- I do this intensively. When I eventually did my first CLCT, I noticed the most 'new' definition.

ETA: The clay is also encourages my hair to clump and define. I can't believe I left this out of my original response. At the time of writing this amendment I have been doing DubaiDee4c's modified regimen (water rinse, clay and gel). I've only been doing this for about a week, washing every 2 or 3 days and I've noticed that my hair doesn't look as dull as when I was incorporating MHM approved conditioners.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 4, 2015)

Haven't had time to do the method since I tried the protective princess method on 1st. Hair has been in a bun since then and didn't take down to moisturise with water and KCKT, sealing the with grape seed oil, until this morning before throwing back into a bun. Hair was still moisturised with no issues at all. I won't have time to do the full method again till Tuesday.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks to the blog post by hairtimes5 and some advice on mixing the clay, I finally have a real handle on this method.  I'm not at max hydration but I can do a WNG and it not be a fuzzy fro.  I still get mad shrinkage but I'm really okay with that for now.  I'm hoping for hang time by spring.  I plan on doing the original CLT twice a month with the DC and clay and doing the baking soda-conditioner cleanse/DC/clay every 3rd or 4th day.  I'm using water only to rinse and applying diluted conditioner and diluted gel in between to refresh.  My problem was I was mixing and applying the clay all wrong.  It was too thick and I was applying too much and could not get it all rinsed out.  I was also making a huge mess in the bathroom.


----------



## snoop (Jan 4, 2015)

I did my third day today.  I'm going to try to find the time to put my hair in twists, then do Protective Princess's method.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 4, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Exactly what.parts of the regimen including the CLT is helping with definition, clumping, elongating and making the hair more manageable? Im trying to see which part I want to keep and how.often to do them?



For most people doing the clay step after conditioning provides the most definition. Those with more hydrated hair can get by with doing the clay and then conditioning. But what makes mhm different from most curly girl methods its doing the clay after conditioning.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 4, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> I have quite a few conditioners to get rid off. I wonder if I can use them for the step 1 process with the baking soda. Quite a few of them have glycerin in them though but low on the list. Hmmm.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



You can use a conditioner with glycerin in step 1 or 3. Its just recommended not to use glycerin after your final rinse.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You can use a conditioner with glycerin in step 1 or 3. Its just recommended not to use glycerin after your final rinse.



Do you think that you can use any styling products you want if you do the complete process every 3 days?  For example, if I used method approved products to complete the steps, could I use any styler for two days until I did the process again on the third day?  I have products I want to use and I don't need definition from the method.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You can use a conditioner with glycerin in step 1 or 3. Its just recommended not to use glycerin after your final rinse.



Great. I'll use step 1 to get rid of all my conditioners .

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 4, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Do you think that you can use any styling products you want if you do the complete process every 3 days?  For example, if I used method approved products to complete the steps, could I use any styler for two days until I did the process again on the third day?  I have products I want to use and I don't need definition from the method.



You can use any products. You just have to realize that deviating can slow down your progress and delay or prevent you from reaching hydration.


----------



## tashboog (Jan 4, 2015)

I did my bald spot routine this weekend and I slightly adjusted my routine to accommodate my hi po hair. One thing I added was a protein reconstructor. I used Shescentit okra reconstructor and my hair felt like new. I also adjusted my leave in conditioner to an acidic pH. I used diluted Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle and I added citric acid to lower the pH from 7 to 5. I also want to add that after my protein treatment, on my clay step I had more definition. So I'll stick with these adjustments until I'm done with this regimen .


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for your answer.  I have curl definition to my scalp, the method helps me with SSKs and tangles.  I am trying out my theory now to see if I can do the method with the correct products every three days use whatever products I want  for  2 days and still avoid SSKs.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 4, 2015)

I forgot to ask does anyone know what in the MhM is causing the hair to look less full and even stringy? The only reason that I do not want to continue I because I like big hair and it seems to take away the volume. I want hair that moves and clumps easier but I still want full hair.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Jan 5, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> I forgot to ask does anyone know what in the MhM is causing the hair to look less full and even stringy? The only reason that I do not want to continue I because I like big hair and it seems to take away the volume. I want hair that moves and clumps easier but I still want full hair.



I think most people sacrifice one for the other definition vs fullness there are some people who have full looking defined hair but not many


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 5, 2015)

I too have decided to use my regular products in between the regimen.  I noticed improved moisture and vibrancy after cowashing with as I am cleansing cream and my regular DC and then using the KCKT and KCCC.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> I forgot to ask does anyone know what in the MhM is causing the hair to look less full and even stringy? The only reason that I do not want to continue I because I like big hair and it seems to take away the volume. I want hair that moves and clumps easier but I still want full hair.



Have you posted a picture of your hair in this thread so I can see what you mean?

At what point in the process does it start to look thin?

My initial guess is that it is the clay or the styler. But the clay is what gives you definition. You can always try reducing the time you leave the clay on and keep the oil to a minimum.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 5, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> I forgot to ask does anyone know what in the MhM is causing the hair to look less full and even stringy? The only reason that I do not want to continue I because I like big hair and it seems to take away the volume. I want hair that moves and clumps easier but I still want full hair.



My hair looks string like after I apply the gel but as it dries, it gets bigger and bigger.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 5, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I too have decided to use my regular products in between the regimen.  I noticed improved moisture and vibrancy after cowashing with as I am cleansing cream and my regular DC and then using the KCKT and KCCC.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Let us know how that works.  I am really interested to know what your experience is.  I am not using approved products in between either and so far so good.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 5, 2015)

I have not taken any pics, smh. I think im leaving the clay too long as well, my hair felt straw like the last time.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Jan 5, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> I forgot to ask does anyone know what in the MhM is causing the hair to look less full and even stringy? The only reason that I do not want to continue I because I like big hair and it seems to take away the volume. I want hair that moves and clumps easier but I still want full hair.



Smiley79
I have been doing MHM less because of this ....

I like big fluffy hair and noticed it looking less full after each full treatment.  Don't get me wrong...I am loving the clumping and the curls, and most of all knowing that its moisturized but I don't want to sacrifice the volume of my hair for "curls," if that makes sense.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 5, 2015)

SunnyDelight...you share my exact sentiments. I absolutely love the clumps and how my hair seems more manageable...but I really dislike the loss of volume. I would be entering Day 4 today, but I think I'm going to stop and figure out how to continue a Curly Girl regimen using a couple of things that I like from the MHM. For example, The Cherry Lola treatment is now going to be a staple...maybe every 2 weeks until my hair improves. And I think the most important thing that I appreciate from trying this regimen is that I finally learned the importance of consistency! I feel that sticking to a regular regimen really helped me yield some excellent results. And learning how to handle my hair with finger combing was another great lesson learned. It's time for me to take what I learned and create a regimen that works for me.


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Have you posted a picture of your hair in this thread so I can see what you mean?
> 
> At what point in the process does it start to look thin?
> 
> My initial guess is that it is the clay or the styler. But the clay is what gives you definition. You can always try reducing the time you leave the clay on and keep the oil to a minimum.



Can someone tell me how to post pics in this thread or in the alternative send me a link to the instructions regarding how to do so.  I have been unable to find clear instructions about how to post pics in the thread.   Thank you.


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 5, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> I have not taken any pics, smh. I think im leaving the clay too long as well, my hair felt straw like the last time.



I am having a problem with dry straw like hair too.  I think that I am going to discontinue the BS for a minute and leave the clay on my hair for no more than 20 minutes  ( not 1 hour)to see if this helps with my hair's moisture level.


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 5, 2015)

tashboog said:


> I did my bald spot routine this weekend and I slightly adjusted my routine to accommodate my hi po hair. One thing I added was a protein reconstructor. I used Shescentit okra reconstructor and my hair felt like new. I also adjusted my leave in conditioner to an acidic pH. I used diluted Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle and I added citric acid to lower the pH from 7 to 5. I also want to add that after my protein treatment, on my clay step I had more definition. So I'll stick with these adjustments until I'm done with this regimen .



How much citric acid did you add to your leave-in.  How did you use the  protein reconstructor  (between which steps) in the MHM process?  Did you use the protein right before your clay step (step 3)?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> I have not taken any pics, smh. I think im leaving the clay too long as well, my hair felt straw like the last time.



Try doing 30 minutes or even 15 minutes. And if you are using bentonite try switching to rhassoul.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> deborah11;20965973[/USER]]Can someone tell me how to post pics in this thread or in the alternative send me a link to the instructions regarding how to do so.  I have been unable to find clear instructions about how to post pics in the thread.   Thank you.



Are you trying to post from the web app or the mobile app?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> I have not taken any pics, smh. I think im leaving the clay too long as well, my hair felt straw like the last time.


My hair felt like straw when I used bentonite.  Since the switch to Rhassoul and the change in the recipe, straw is all gone.


----------



## tashboog (Jan 5, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> How much citric acid did you add to your leave-in.  How did you use the  protein reconstructor  (between which steps) in the MHM process?  Did you use the protein right before your clay step (step 3)?



deborah11 I used about 1/8 tsp of citric acid to my 8 oz container. You don't need a lot of the citric acid or it'll make your product too acidic. I used the protein reconstructor after step 1. Then I followed that with a moisturizing dc and then I did the clay step last. I know it was an extra step, but I had to make sure my hair was balanced after using the protein.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> My hair felt like straw when I used bentonite.  Since the switch to Rhassoul and the change in the recipe, straw is all gone.



So did mine. Switching has been the best move I could have made. I can do rhassoul without oil or honey and my hair is fine.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Try doing 30 minutes or even 15 minutes. And if you are using bentonite try switching to rhassoul.



I was leaving the clay in for 20 minutes. Yes I would love to give the Rhassoul a try. I love the clay step hands down. THe first 2 days I mixed it with water, olive oil and honey and it was lumpy, this last time that I complained about dryness I mixed the clay with ACV and a little water, and it was very smooth but my dryness was so extra. Im taking notes of any changes so I can figure out what works or doesnt work for me. 
Thanks faithVA


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 5, 2015)

Where are you all getting your Rhassoul clay from?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Where are you all getting your Rhassoul clay from?



Butters and Bars
Bulk Apothecary
or some are using the NOW Moroccan which you can get from Amazon, Vitamin Shop or on the ground.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 5, 2015)

Now that I'm experiencing dryness I'm not sure what to do...should I cowash to conitnue the hydration regimen, deep conditon to give my hair a moisture treatment or leave my  hair alone for a couple days and do nothing? Any thoughts?


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Are you trying to post from the web app or the mobile app?



Mobile app


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 5, 2015)

I experienced increased dryness while using the NOW brand Moroccan clay...granted I don't have anything to compare it to but I would recommend just going for the rhassoul.  There are mixed reviews that moroccan red and rhassoul are one and the same.  I'm going to order some from butters and bars.

I mixed a my clarify step with ACV to see if I'll notice a difference from using BS.  My scalp is doing better so I'll do it tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 5, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Let us know how that works.  I am really interested to know what your experience is.  I am not using approved products in between either and so far so good.



HopefulOne I'll be sure to report back but it'll probably take a while to observe a true opinion over time.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 5, 2015)

I use Rhassoul clay and my hair is still dry. I am begging to wonder if it's the BS that's causing the dryness.  I am going to try and figure out what is causing the dryness


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> deborah11;20966303[/USER]]Mobile app



You click the add attachments button at the bottom and just follow it from there.

But if your picture is too large it won't add it and it won't tell you it won't add it. If it is the right size and format you will see something appear that says Insert Inline or something like that. Pictures need to be approximately 420 kg or less.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Now that I'm experiencing dryness I'm not sure what to do...should I cowash to conitnue the hydration regimen, deep conditon to give my hair a moisture treatment or leave my  hair alone for a couple days and do nothing? Any thoughts?



If it feels dry I would try either water rinsing or cowashing first.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> deborah11;20966467[/USER]]I use Rhassoul clay and my hair is still dry. I am begging to wonder if it's the BS that's causing the dryness.  I am going to try and figure out what is causing the dryness



Are you low porosity? If not don't use baking soda. 

Definitely figure out what is causing the dryness. Maybe try cowashing to get your hair back to what you are used to and then just including step 1 or 3 to narrow it down.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 5, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> I use Rhassoul clay and my hair is still dry. I am begging to wonder if it's the BS that's causing the dryness.  I am going to try and figure out what is causing the dryness



I lowered my BS to 2 tsp. and its still dry.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 5, 2015)

I finally found this conditioner...I have a hunch its works identical to the avocado version. I bought 2 bottles for $11!


Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2015)

For all of those experiencing dryness try narrowing it down to step 1 or step 3. For now eliminate the clay step completely and try a cleansing conditioner for step 1. If you don't have a cleansing conditioner mix 1 part shampoo with 3 parts conditioner.

Get your hair back to a point where it feels right to you and then only add 1 of the steps for a few washes to see which step causes the issue.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> For all of those experiencing dryness try narrowing it down to step 1 or step 3. For now eliminate the clay step completely and try a cleansing conditioner for step 1. If you don't have a cleansing conditioner mix 1 part shampoo with 3 parts conditioner.  Get your hair back to a point where it feels right to you and then only add 1 of the steps for a few washes to see which step causes the issue.



You always give such good advice,  I hope you realize we appreciate it.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> You always give such good advice,  I hope you realize we appreciate it.



Thank you HopefulOne. It's nice to be appreciated 

I just love hanging out with people while I'm trying to figure things out myself


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 5, 2015)

^^Yes I agree 100%. Thank you so much for saying that!!! We really appreciate that help faithVA...you are always eager to help.


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Are you low porosity? If not don't use baking soda.
> 
> Definitely figure out what is causing the dryness. Maybe try cowashing to get your hair back to what you are used to and then just including step 1 or 3 to narrow it down.




I am lo porosity.  Thanks.


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> For all of those experiencing dryness try narrowing it down to step 1 or step 3. For now eliminate the clay step completely and try a cleansing conditioner for step 1. If you don't have a cleansing conditioner mix 1 part shampoo with 3 parts conditioner.
> 
> Get your hair back to a point where it feels right to you and then only add 1 of the steps for a few washes to see which step causes the issue.



Thanks.  This is very good advice.  I too, appreciate all your input and advice. Very good!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> I am lo porosity.  Thanks.



Still switch up, so you can really narrow down what is causing the issue. It could be the baking soda but with low porosity it could be something else.

I'm low porosity and my hair is good with the baking soda and rhassoul but I can't use some of the conditioners. I definitely can't use any of the Tresemme products even though I want to pay $5 like everyone else


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You click the add attachments button at the bottom and just follow it from there.
> 
> But if your picture is too large it won't add it and it won't tell you it won't add it. If it is the right size and format you will see something appear that says Insert Inline or something like that. Pictures need to be approximately 420 kg or less.



Thanks.  How do you insert from the web app?


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> For all of those experiencing dryness try narrowing it down to step 1 or step 3. For now eliminate the clay step completely and try a cleansing conditioner for step 1. If you don't have a cleansing conditioner mix 1 part shampoo with 3 parts conditioner.
> 
> Get your hair back to a point where it feels right to you and then only add 1 of the steps for a few washes to see which step causes the issue.



Yes I was thinking that too  faithVA...but I was actually thinking of eliminating Step 1 (ACV) and continuing  Step 3(the Clay) so I can continue to  gain the definition and clumping that the Clay gives me, lol.  
But in your suggestion, regarding keeping Step 1, are you thinking that clarifying will allow the moisture to penetrate into the hair better therefore hydrating my strands better. (I can never remember the purpose of doing Step 1 daily in the MHM, smh)


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> Thanks.  How do you insert from the web app?



You click the paperclip.
Choose file
Click upload

Then when you return to your post, you click the paperclip again and select the picture(s) you want to insert.

You still have a file size but it will alert you if the file is too large or if it can't be uploaded.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> For all of those experiencing dryness try narrowing it down to step 1 or step 3. For now eliminate the clay step completely and try a cleansing conditioner for step 1. If you don't have a cleansing conditioner mix 1 part shampoo with 3 parts conditioner.
> 
> Get your hair back to a point where it feels right to you and then only add 1 of the steps for a few washes to see which step causes the issue.



Awesome, thanks!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Yes I was thinking that too  faithVA...but I was actually thinking of eliminating Step 1 (ACV) and continuing  Step 3(the Clay) so I can continue to  gain the definition and clumping that the Clay gives me, lol.
> But in your suggestion, regarding keeping Step 1, are you thinking that clarifying will allow the moisture to penetrate into the hair better therefore hydrating my strands better. (I can never remember the purpose of doing Step 1 daily in the MHM, smh)



The clarifying step is helpful to remove any of the styling products. It can help to allow the conditioner and moisture penetrate the hair as you were stating. This is critical for low porosity hair but not as critical for others. Some people can rinse and cowash with no issue. 

You have to decide for your hair, if rinsing the gel and applying conditioner right after is effective enough to allow moisture in. If you aren't getting enough moisture in step 2, then the clay can definitely make your hair feel much dryer.

You want to get as much moisture in step 2 as possible. Maybe you can do a comparison. Do half your hair with step 1 and step 2 and the other half with just step 2. 

These are just suggestions. Whatever helps you figure out what is really works for you is what should be your next step.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2015)

You are all very welcome


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you faithVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I feel like Im seeing the issue... I dont think the Trader Joe or the KCNT are moisturizing enough for my hair...and the MHM suggested list is very short, lol. But Im done buying more products...Im just gonna have to try using my conditioners that I already have and see what happens. I Have Shea Moisture JBCO and Nexxuss Humectress. I'll try it out.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 5, 2015)

Random thought...I feel like completing my 7 days (every other day) of the MHM and transitioning over the Curly Girl method.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Thank you faithVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I feel like Im seeing the issue... I dont think the Trader Joe or the KCNT are moisturizing enough for my hair...and the MHM suggested list is very short, lol. But Im done buying more products...Im just gonna have to try using my conditioners that I already have and see what happens. I Have Shea Moisture JBCO and Nexxuss Humectress. I'll try it out.



Your welcome. Yeah, I've never used the Trader Joe's. But KKNT isn't a true conditioner to me. It is a leave-in and that's it.

Definitely try what you have and see how that works.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 5, 2015)

^^ Exactly, LOLLL, I never thought of the KKNT as a conditioner but I tried it anyways, smh. I will definitely keep it as a leave in though.


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You click the paperclip.
> Choose file
> Click upload
> 
> ...



Thanks so much. I would have never been able to figure that out.  I am challenged


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 5, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I finally found this conditioner...I have a hunch its works identical to the avocado version. I bought 2 bottles for $11!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


I found this one before the Avocado version. I love this stuff, the scent is awesome, it's inexpensive and my hair and scalp love it.  I use it for my "in between" co-washes when I'm just trying to refresh.  I bought two bottles myself.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 5, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I found this one before the Avocado version. I love this stuff, the scent is awesome, it's inexpensive and my hair and scalp love it.  I use it for my "in between" co-washes when I'm just trying to refresh.  I bought two bottles myself.



Yes the smell is really nice! Have you noticed any difference with how your hair responds to the two products ?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 5, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Yes the smell is really nice! Have you noticed any difference with how your hair responds to the two products ?  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


I haven't actually used the Avocado one yet.  I actually bought them because I couldnt find the Orange one and my bottle was half empty and I felt like they would have a similar effect on my hair. I later found the Orange ones and bought two just in case...


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 5, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I haven't actually used the Avocado one yet.  I actually bought them because I couldnt find the Orange one and my bottle was half empty and I felt like they would have a similar effect on my hair. I later found the Orange ones and bought two just in case...



What conditioner are you talking about?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 5, 2015)

I know my thinking is wrong but can someone please explain to me why aren't steps 1 & 3 redundant? Don't they both cleanse/clarify/detox the hair?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 5, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I haven't actually used the Avocado one yet.  I actually bought them because I couldnt find the Orange one and my bottle was half empty and I felt like they would have a similar effect on my hair. I later found the Orange ones and bought two just in case...



The smell identical so its my guess they work the same.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## meka72 (Jan 5, 2015)

tashboog said:


> I did my bald spot routine this weekend and I slightly adjusted my routine to accommodate my hi po hair. One thing I added was a protein reconstructor. I used Shescentit okra reconstructor and my hair felt like new. I also adjusted my leave in conditioner to an acidic pH. I used diluted Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle and I added citric acid to lower the pH from 7 to 5. I also want to add that after my protein treatment, on my clay step I had more definition. So I'll stick with these adjustments until I'm done with this regimen .



Would you mind sharing how you've modified MHM to suit your hi-po hair? I'd like to try the regimen but am unsure how exactly to modify it. Would I clarify with ACV and water/conditioner in step 1; deep condition in step 2; mud wash in step 3; and I'm lost after that. Lol. 

If anyone else has some suggestions, please feel free to chime in.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 5, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> What conditioner are you talking about?


  Tresemme Naturals.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 5, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Tresemme Naturals.



Thank you for your answer


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I know my thinking is wrong but can someone please explain to me why aren't steps 1 & 3 redundant? Don't they both cleanse/clarify/detox the hair?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Remember that this method is created for low porosity hair who has a hard time accepting moisture.

Step 1 removes the gel so that water and conditioner from step 2 can be effective. Cowashing over product is often not effective on low porosity hair and can leave it feeling brittle.

Step 3 detoxes the hair, defines the curl and but at the same time removes the layer of conditioner from step 2 so the leave in can absorb. Not removing the conditioner can cause the leave in to just sit on top of low porosity hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2015)

I was able to put my hair up into flat twist in 30 minutes. That's progress. This will allow me to do the regimen every 3 days. Styling time was prohibiting me from doing it before.

Now I need to practice shortening everything so I can be finished in two hours. 

I will wash again on Thursday.


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> The clarifying step is helpful to remove any of the styling products. It can help to allow the conditioner and moisture penetrate the hair as you were stating. This is critical for low porosity hair but not as critical for others. Some people can rinse and cowash with no issue.
> 
> You have to decide for your hair, if rinsing the gel and applying conditioner right after is effective enough to allow moisture in. If you aren't getting enough moisture in step 2, then the clay can definitely make your hair feel much dryer.
> 
> ...



What are you using for your step 2 conditioner?  TJTT may be the problem.  I may need a more moisturizing conditioner for that step.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Remember that this method is created for low porosity hair who has a hard time accepting moisture.
> 
> Step 1 removes the gel so that water and conditioner from step 2 can be effective. Cowashing over product is often not effective on low porosity hair and can leave it feeling brittle.
> 
> Step 3 detoxes the hair, defines the curl and but at the same time removes the layer of conditioner from step 2 so the leave in can absorb. Not removing the conditioner can cause the leave in to just sit on top of low porosity hair.



So if I'm only doing the regimen every 3 days and CW the other days, I'm essentially not removing the gel from step 5 thus not getting any moisture in?  My hair hasn't looked or felt this nice since before BC...could it be that my coated strands are giving the illusion of hydrated hair? I cannot imagine having to completely strip my hair of all product everyday in order to get moisture in after using gel.  I just BC at 6 months post and I believe I have that super dry scab hair on top with softer coils growing in so I need lots of moisture at all costs.  faithVA

Today with flash


Without Flash


Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 6, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> What are you using for your step 2 conditioner?  TJTT may be the problem.  I may need a more moisturizing conditioner for that step.



Not necessarily.  From how I understand it, you're removing all traces  of your step 2 conditioner out in the clay step 3 so that your leave-in in step 4 can penetrate your strands.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey faithVA, do you know if anyone takes the pics on here and uploads them on other websites?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## tashboog (Jan 6, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Would you mind sharing how you've modified MHM to suit your hi-po hair? I'd like to try the regimen but am unsure how exactly to modify it. Would I clarify with ACV and water/conditioner in step 1; deep condition in step 2; mud wash in step 3; and I'm lost after that. Lol.
> 
> If anyone else has some suggestions, please feel free to chime in.


meka72 these are the steps that I'm going to do once I'm done with the bald spot regimen.
*Step 1:* ACV rinse or conditioner with lemon juice to clarify
*Step 2:* DC with 2 oz acidic conditioner, 2 oz liquid aminos, 4 oz of water
_(I haven't tried this yet but found this recipe on MsDeekay blog)
(Add Protein conditioner when necessary for step 2 and follow with moisturizing DC full strength to balance my hair & omit the liquid aminos if using protein conditioner)_
*Step 3: *Rhassoul clay, water, 1/4 tsp acv, with no oil or honey 
*Step 4:* Leave-in conditioner
*Step 5:* Botanical Gel & seal with butter cuz gel isn't enough to seal in the moisture for my hi po hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> deborah11;20969175[/USER]]What are you using for your step 2 conditioner?  TJTT may be the problem.  I may need a more moisturizing conditioner for that step.



I have a few conditioners for step 2.

My favorite is Naturelle Grow's Herbal Blends. But I also have Curls Curl Ecstasy, all 3 of the Jessicurl conditioners, Curl Rehab Curl Junkie and probably something else  I primarily use the Curls Ecstasy when I'm cowashing and the NG Herbal Blends when I DC.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2015)

[USER=323671 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle[/USER];20969243]So if I'm only doing the regimen every 3 days and CW the other days, I'm essentially not removing the gel from step 5 thus not getting any moisture in?  My hair hasn't looked or felt this nice since before BC...could it be that my coated strands are giving the illusion of hydrated hair? I cannot imagine having to completely strip my hair of all product everyday in order to get moisture in after using gel.  I just BC at 6 months post and I believe I have that super dry scab hair on top with softer coils growing in so I need lots of moisture at all costs.  faithVA
> 
> Today with flash
> View attachment 292167
> ...



Do you need to cowash between doing the regimen? Can you not just rewet your hair?

Everyone's hair is different. But if you are low porosity and you put on gel and then put conditioner on top of it, it is quite likely that your cuticles are sealed enough by product that very little water gets into your strands during cowashing. 

You can try rinsing your hair very well to see if that helps before cowashing. 

If low porosity heads could just cowash and use clay, PinkeCube's method would not have even been necessary. We would have just used AketaFitGirls or DanaB's. But the whole removal of build up before cowashing and before the leave-in are what change the game for most of us. 

I'm wondering why you are doing your hair so often though. With your hair so short you should be able to get 2nd and 3rd day hair with just a slight rewet. Cowashing in between shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> Hey faithVA, do you know if anyone takes the pics on here and uploads them on other websites?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I wouldn't want to say yes or no to your questions because I really wouldn't know.


----------



## snoop (Jan 6, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Tresemme Naturals.



I just started using this this week and I really like it.


----------



## snoop (Jan 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Step 1 removes the gel so that water and conditioner from step 2 can be effective. Cowashing over product is often not effective on low porosity hair and can leave it feeling brittle.
> 
> Step 3 detoxes the hair, defines the curl and but at the same time removes the layer of conditioner from step 2 so the leave in can absorb. Not removing the conditioner can cause the leave in to just sit on top of low porosity hair.



Does that mean that of I'm not using gel that I wouldn't necessarily need the bs rinse in step 1? I hate gel and decided to skip this step.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Do you need to cowash between doing the regimen? Can you not just rewet your hair?
> 
> Everyone's hair is different. But if you are low porosity and you put on gel and then put conditioner on top of it, it is quite likely that your cuticles are sealed enough by product that very little water gets into your strands during cowashing.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response.  I was doing the 7 day straight regimen but when I missed a few days, I made up for them. Now that I am doing the regimen every 3 days,  I CW in an attempt to gain more hydration because the regimen left my strands parched.  I also apply  moisturizer to soften my hair before bed.  Let's say I rewet for 2nd or 3rd day hair, based on what you said, the water wont penetrate to hydrate anyway, is it just refresh?  I also try to get some sort of definition to because my scarf gives me major helmet head and rewetting separates any sort of clump I had before. This is so complicated for me :-(.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2015)

[USER=373223 said:
			
		

> snoop[/USER];20969823]Does that mean that of I'm not using gel that I wouldn't necessarily need the bs rinse in step 1? I hate gel and decided to skip this step.



If you are low porosity you need step 1. If you are not sometimes you can skip step 1.

This is me speaking and not Pinkecube's philosophy, I think it is OK to use a gentle cleanser for step 1 whether it be a cowash cleanser or mixing 3 parts conditioner with 1 part shampoo. I have also used conditioner mixed with castille soap. Anything that can remove the product but not dry out the hair is useful. PinkeCube does not recommend this because cowash cleansers, castile soap, black soap, etc can leave a film. 

However, with that said, modifications can slow down progress. That's my disclaimer  It's just a matter of how much.

I don't use gel either. I am using a thick butter but it works for me. I alternate between using a lot of different things for step 1. 

I believe you said your hair was defined to the root, if you have been skipping  step 1 and it is working for you then keep going for it. You will know when you need to clarify.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> If you are low porosity you need step 1. If you are not sometimes you can skip step 1.
> 
> This is me speaking and not Pinkecube's philosophy, I think it is OK to use a gentle cleanser for step 1 whether it be a cowash cleanser or mixing 3 parts conditioner with 1 part shampoo. I have also used conditioner mixed with castille soap. Anything that can remove the product but not dry out the hair is useful. PinkeCube does not recommend this because cowash cleansers, castile soap, black soap, etc can leave a film.
> 
> ...



I'm clarifying using the ACV option and will use Camille Rose Curlaide Moisture Butter for step 5 instead of gel this week.  

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Remember that this method is created for low porosity hair who has a hard time accepting moisture.
> 
> Step 1 removes the gel so that water and conditioner from step 2 can be effective. Cowashing over product is often not effective on low porosity hair and can leave it feeling brittle.
> 
> Step 3 detoxes the hair, defines the curl and but at the same time removes the layer of conditioner from step 2 so the leave in can absorb. Not removing the conditioner can cause the leave in to just sit on top of low porosity hair.




This is the best thing I ever read! It's like the light bulb went on in my head. The first day of the MHM I did the Cherry Lola treatment and my hair felt like nothing I ever experienced before.  Thereafter I used ACV for my Clarifying step. I will try Baking soda tonight and see if I notice a difference. My hair just might love the BS.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Remember that this method is created for low porosity hair who has a hard time accepting moisture.
> 
> Step 1 removes the gel so that water and conditioner from step 2 can be effective. Cowashing over product is often not effective on low porosity hair and can leave it feeling brittle.
> 
> Step 3 detoxes the hair, defines the curl and but at the same time removes the layer of conditioner from step 2 so the leave in can absorb. Not removing the conditioner can cause the leave in to just sit on top of low porosity hair.




This is the best thing I ever read! It's like the light bulb went on in my head. The first day of the MHM I did the Cherry Lola treatment and my hair felt like nothing I ever experienced before.  Thereafter I used ACV for my Clarifying step. I will try Baking soda tonight and see if I notice a difference. My hair just might love the BS. And now I understand why my hair felt SO moisturized/hydrated after I did the Cherry Lola treatment. So basically my goal is to open up my hair to accept moisture. Thanks faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks for the response.  I was doing the 7 day straight regimen but when I missed a few days, I made up for them. Now that I am doing the regimen every 3 days,  I CW in an attempt to gain more hydration because the regimen left my strands parched.  I also apply  moisturizer to soften my hair before bed.  Let's say I rewet for 2nd or 3rd day hair, based on what you said, the water wont penetrate to hydrate anyway, is it just refresh?  I also try to get some sort of definition to because my scarf gives me major helmet head and rewetting separates any sort of clump I had before. This is so complicated for me :-(.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I think the main issue is finding out why your hair is parched. I think you need to drop the mud step for now and do a gentle cleanser for step 1 and get your hair back to what you think it should feel like. You won't be able to troubleshoot the method until then.

If you don't want to do that, then just cowash for a bit. But don't mix the two methods for now. 

And as someone else said you may need a different conditioner for step 2. Does your hair feel soft and hydrated after the conditioner?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm clarifying using the ACV option and will use Camille Rose Curlaide Moisture Butter for step 5 instead of gel this week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



This sounds good. You may want to skip the clay this week to give your hair a break.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> This is the best thing I ever read! It's like the light bulb went on in my head. The first day of the MHM I did the Cherry Lola treatment and my hair felt like nothing I ever experienced before.  Thereafter I used ACV for my Clarifying step. I will try Baking soda tonight and see if I notice a difference. My hair just might love the BS.



Stay light on the baking soda. Use 2 to 3 tsps with 2 oz of conditioner and 4 to 6 oz of water. Too much baking soda can cause issues.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 6, 2015)

^^Yes, thanks girlie, I saw the recipe to go easy on the BS and add the Olive oil, honey, conditioner and water. I'm going to try it and compare to the ACV and see which one goes better with my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> ^^Yes, thanks girlie, I saw the recipe to go easy on the BS and add the Olive oil, honey, conditioner and water. I'm going to try it and compare to the ACV and see which one goes better with my hair.



I wouldn't do the oil and honey if you are doing the conditioner. I would keep it simple, conditioner, bs and water. There is a recipe that calls for honey if you aren't doing the conditioner. I don't think a lot of people had success with it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I think the main issue is finding out why your hair is parched. I think you need to drop the mud step for now and do a gentle cleanser for step 1 and get your hair back to what you think it should feel like. You won't be able to troubleshoot the method until then.
> 
> If you don't want to do that, then just cowash for a bit. But don't mix the two methods for now.
> 
> And as someone else said you may need a different conditioner for step 2. Does your hair feel soft and hydrated after the conditioner?



The days I cw, m&s my hair look and feel better.  I'm steaming in my step 2 now and will skip the mud until next week.  I think I'll use a different leave in as well, I don't know if the KCKT is moisturizing enough.  I hope I have moisturizer with no proteins in it.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh and my hair never felt ultra moisturized...I don't think.  I may be comparing it to how my relaxed or texlaxed hair felt after I used a great DC.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh and my hair never felt ultra moisturized...I don't think.  I may be comparing it to how my relaxed or texlaxed hair felt after I used a great DC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I think your expectations for the first week may have been swayed by various people on the board who are not low porosity. I think a lot of normal and high porosity ladies have results that low porosity hair doesn't always have initially. And those that have great results typically are more vocal than those that have more average results.

Clay can have a detoxing affect the first 7 to 10 days. I don't think you are going to get the results you are looking for in such a short time.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I think your expectations for the first week may have been swayed by various people on the board who are not low porosity. I think a lot of normal and high porosity ladies have results that low porosity hair doesn't always have initially. And those that have great results typically are more vocal than those that have more average results.
> 
> Clay can have a detoxing affect the first 7 to 10 days. I don't think you are going to get the results you are looking for in such a short time.



Yes, maybe you're right.  I've used the clay at least 7 times already so I'll see what happens after st least another 7 repetitions.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 6, 2015)

After taking 2 days off (and going back in forth in my head about stopping the MHM), I'm going to proceed to Day 4 this evening and see how it goes. As silly as it may sound, Im keeping a little log of what I do and use each day so I can zero in on what my hair is responding well to vs what is not working for my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> After taking 2 days off (and going back in forth in my head about stopping the MHM), I'm going to proceed to Day 4 this evening and see how it goes. As silly as it may sound, Im keeping a little log of what I do and use each day so I can zero in on what my hair is responding well to vs what is not working for my hair.



I think tracking things is a good idea.


----------



## Subscribe (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey y'all 

I've been in and out of this thread trying to follow the MHM in my head. Quick question, once you complete the 7 day challenge and/or reach MH is it still necessary to do all these steps are can you just do a quick wash and go with the same approved products and have your curls popping?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2015)

[USER=395359 said:
			
		

> Subscribe[/USER];20970687]Hey y'all
> 
> I've been in and out of this thread trying to follow the MHM in my head. Quick question, once you complete the 7 day challenge and/or reach MH is it still necessary to do all these steps are can you just do a quick wash and go with the same approved products and have your curls popping?



Just to clarify, it typically takes most people months before there hair is fully hydrated. The 7 days is just a hydration boost but doesn't get most people to hydrated hair. 

Low porosity ladies will probably have to continue the method but probably not as frequently. The regimen is optional for everyone else anyway so they could probably stop when they got the hydration and definition they want and then switch over to something else.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Jan 6, 2015)

using annabelle perfect blends white chocolate mousse intense mask today for step 2 of MHM. We will see what happens.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 6, 2015)

Currently doing the shortened version of mhm, after a week and sum change of straight hair. Yesterday i clarified without DC or clay and my hair was super frizzy. Today I'm doing the full method but just shorter.

Hopefully i don't have any heat damage, but I'll report back once i do the clay step.

Im trying to decide if i want to do a wng or twistout


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I have a few conditioners for step 2.  My favorite is Naturelle Grow's Herbal Blends. But I also have Curls Curl Ecstasy, all 3 of the Jessicurl conditioners, Curl Rehab Curl Junkie and probably something else  I primarily use the Curls Ecstasy when I'm cowashing and the NG Herbal Blends when I DC.


OMG, Ihateyou!  I just bought 3 new conditioners for my DC, one of them was a Jessicurl.  I'm a sucka for a great DC and I'll try anything once...can you tell I'm a PJ?  You just sent me over the edge with Naturellegrow Grow.  Lawd help me.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> This is the best thing I ever read! It's like the light bulb went on in my head. The first day of the MHM I did the Cherry Lola treatment and my hair felt like nothing I ever experienced before.  Thereafter I used ACV for my Clarifying step. I will try Baking soda tonight and see if I notice a difference. My hair just might love the BS.


My hair loves the BS and it feels good on my scalp, too.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 6, 2015)

I tried the botanical gelle and i luv it! Unfortunately i used up almost the whole bottle. So i will have to stick to using my flaxseed gel, cause i would be using a bottle per wash. Maybe ill try diluting it.

Also, i tried sumthing different with this wash. Ok, so i clarified for about 1-2mins, DC for about 40min w/ heat and while i was in the shower i rinsed the DC out and then applied my clay, rubbing it in. I probably left the clay on for about 5min and then i rinsed. My hair was soft and moisturized. I usually leave the clay in for a hr. The shea butter that i put in my clay helps soften it up.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> OMG, Ihateyou!  I just bought 3 new conditioners for my DC, one of them was a Jessicurl.  I'm a sucka for a great DC and I'll try anything once...can you tell I'm a PJ?  You just sent me over the edge with Naturellegrow Grow.  Lawd help me.



PJ or not you need to try the NG herbal blends.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> PJ or not you need to try the NG herbal blends.


You know I'm going to the site right now and will have it on my head by my next DC...LOL.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> PJ or not you need to try the NG herbal blends.



I just looked it up and almost grabbed my CC.  I Need to think this thru for 24 hours.  It sounds divine!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> PJ or not you need to try the NG herbal blends.


   You're killing me...bout to do it!


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 7, 2015)

Day 9 completed. I didn't leave the clay in overnight but only for about 3 hours. The end result was still fine. I used flaxseed gel this time around instead of the KCCC. By the time it was dry, I had big, bouncy and soft hair. Was walking around feeling like Chaka Khan from the 80s .

I've worked out a system for washing every 3 days now. Day 1 - wash and go, day 2 - high puff, day 3 - bun with ends tucked in. I rewet every day with a water and KCKT mix and seal lightly with grapeseed oil. Repeat full regimen at the end of day 3. 

Research almost complete for making my own conditioner and gel and already ordered the ingredients. I can't wait to start experimenting. I need to come up with the perfect gel for my part of the world. Something inbetween flaxseed gel and KCCC .


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 7, 2015)

Subscribe said:


> Hey y'all
> 
> I've been in and out of this thread trying to follow the MHM in my head. Quick question, once you complete the 7 day challenge and/or reach MH is it still necessary to do all these steps are can you just do a quick wash and go with the same approved products and have your curls popping?



Subscribe, I did a wash and go with clay, then Jessicurl then gel but there wasn't any curls. It was just very soft and moisturised so I wore in a bun. But I haven't reached MH yet so that may be why there weren't any curls.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 7, 2015)

Subscribe said:


> Hey y'all
> 
> I've been in and out of this thread trying to follow the MHM in my head. Quick question, once you complete the 7 day challenge and/or reach MH is it still necessary to do all these steps are can you just do a quick wash and go with the same approved products and have your curls popping?


 
I still do the steps, cause I havent reached MH yet. The only thing that I do different is that I shorten the time for each steps. But I guess you could try it and see what happens. I've done the ACV rinse for about 5mins and the DC in the shower before; however my hair was frizzy. I can do a quick Wng w/o doing the steps; however my hair will be more prone to frizz and it wont last as long.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 7, 2015)

*DAY 4 *OF MHM and a few changes

*Last night* I did:

*1*- Clarifyed with BS instead of ACV....*HIT*!!! My hair absolutely loved it and I felt a dramatic difference in how my hair received the conditioner! I mixed my TJ TT conditioner, water and the BS.

*2*- Cowash/DC- This time I used the Tresemme conditioner (avocado) instead of the KKNT....*HIT*!!! This conditioner has amazing slip and left my hair feeling butter soft. This time, I took my time and applied the conditioner in smaller sections to really get it in there after that awesome BS clarifier. As much as I don't like it, I slept with the conditioner.

This morning:
*3-*I rinsed the conditioner out and applied the Bentonite Clay...this time I used a little bit of ACV and mostly water (I didnt get a chance to buy some Aloe Vera juice yet, I want to try that next). I left the BC on for about 15-20 minutes this time and rinsed VERY thoroughly! I felt some nice clumps in my hair as I rinsed. This time, my hair did not feel matted or overly dried. It felt good and is looking a little better.

*4*- For my leave in step,  I decided to use the Tresemme as this time rather than the KKNT....*HIT*!!! It was like smoothing butter onto my hair. Great choice!

*5*-I debated using Gel again, but I went ahead and used the KK Custard...I love that stuff although it so expensive, smh.  
The only thing I forgot to do was to run a little oil on my hair after the final step...I'll remember next time.

Overall, I am extremely pleased with the process this time and I feel like I found a system that works for my hair. I was getting a little frustrated the last few days, so I'm glad I gave it one more shot. I also like that I waited a couple days in between this time before doing my next day of the MHM. I think the everyday back to back was too much for my hair.

_So a little side note: _
Between Day 3 and Day 4, I decided to experiment and  cowash/wash&Go with Non-MHM approved products such as my Shea Moisture JBCO conditioner and my Wetline Gel...why did I do that?  EPIC FAIL, straw dry hair, horrible. Basically it was the hair that I was dealing with before I embarked on this method, if not worse. So that satisfied my curiosity and confirmed why my hair constantly struggled with dryness. I wil be sticking to these suggested products for now. I put all my old products in a box and stored them away and simplified my bathroom with the few items that I need.

As I was doing my hair this morning, I got to thinking that having curly hair is not what's important to me, I simply want hair that is healthy and retains moisture. That's it. The rest will fall into place such as length and curl pattern.

Next time,  for my Day 5, I want to experiment and see what happens if I do not use Gel...I'm not sure if this is required but I would like to see how my hair handles without it. I do not have hair that really curls up or is defined (or maybe it just hasn't happened yet) but that is not a big deal to me anyways. I would like master doing flat twist outs and rocking puffs and buns instead.

Thank you to you all for sharing advice and suggestions and a very special to faithVA...Girl, I really could not have continued the MHM without you! 
I'll keep you all posted and I'll try to post some pics when I have more time.  Because it's so early in the game, I do not feel like the pictures show much at this time...the reward is not visible right now. My hair barely sheds, is very easy to detangle, is softer and FINALLY seems more hydrated than before. I can't capture that in a picture, lol. So just take my word for it.

*Recap for me:*
My hair prefers Baking Soda...but I will alternate the two so I don't overdo the use of either one. 
My hair is loving the Tresemme as my Cond/Cowash/DC/Leave-In...ditch the KKNT for now
Keep the Bentonite Clay on for no more than 15 minutes...I cannt get side tracked and leave it for 30 minutes
Section, Section, Section....Keeping the hair sectioned allowed me to penetrate product through it quicker and better and therefore speeded things up for me.
Hair is softer and more hydrated, it's a _little bit_ more defined, but it's still a little frizzy. I'll watch over the next couple days and see how my hair behaves to these few changes.

**If you notice I kept saying "this time" over and over again, it's because today is the first time I noticed a much better outcome from the MHM since doing the Cherry Lola treatment on Day 1;  so I really wanted to pinpoint what I was doing differently in comparison to the other days so I can keep track and monitor what is working for my hair.**


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 7, 2015)

faithVA..the PJ in me really wants to try the Naturelle Grow conditoner! I never heard of them before and would love to try that. It sounds so nice and the reviews are buzzing with awesome experiences.


Is anyone NOT using gel for step 5? If so, what are you using instead and how are you liking it?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2015)

[USER=30911 said:
			
		

> Smiley79[/USER];20974345]*DAY 4 *OF MHM and a few changes
> 
> *Last night* I did:
> 
> ...



I'm glad you were willing to try some modifications. It really does matter. Now you seeing switching up some small things really can make a big difference.

I agree with separating days. I know people like to try the 7 days but unless you are already close to max hydration, I feel it is optional. I think doing every 3 days gives people more time to learn about their hair. 

Even if you don't use gel be sure to seal your hair with something. Sealing is still very important.

Not sure if you know this but you can dilute your gel quite a bit. Maybe you can try this at some point.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> faithVA..the PJ in me really wants to try the Naturelle Grow conditoner! I never heard of them before and would love to try that. It sounds so nice and the reviews are buzzing with awesome experiences.
> 
> 
> Is anyone NOT using gel for step 5? If so, what are you using instead and how are you liking it?



I don't use gel. I use MyHoneyChild Type 4 Hair Cream, or As I Am Curl Defining Cream. I have also used CR Almond Jai. The other two CR creams but I haven't used either one and I can't remember the names 

My hair isn't hydrated and I can't wear a WNG, so I like creams for now. My hair drys out with the gel so the creams allow me to put my hair up and have it make it 3 days. 

If you are going to wear a WNG though one of the CR products may work for you. Some of the items I am using may be too heavy.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 7, 2015)

I forgot that the MHM does not require you to do a W&G. But with all the shower action going on the past few days I found it easier to just attempt a wash and go. I would love to try one of the creams instead and just wear flast twists under a wig or do a bun or anything else. I'm not really a wash and go girl, lol, I don't think I have enough hair at this  point anyways, nor do i have the curl pattern for a cute wash and go. 

Can you describe and example of what you do for Step 4-5 since you do not use gel (including styling examples). TIA


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 7, 2015)

Is Naturelle Grow's conditioner MHM approved? faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> I forgot that the MHM does not require you to do a W&G. But with all the shower action going on the past few days I found it easier to just attempt a wash and go. I would love to try one of the creams instead and just wear flast twists under a wig or do a bun or anything else. I'm not really a wash and go girl, lol, I don't think I have enough hair at this  point anyways, nor do i have the curl pattern for a cute wash and go.
> 
> Can you describe and example of what you do for Step 4-5 since you do not use gel (including styling examples). TIA



I apply a leave-in. I use either As I Am leave-in, KKNT or Naturelle Grow's leave-in. They I apply an oil or Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade and I twist up with whatever cream or butter I am using.

I usually flat twist my hair. I have pics in my blog. A have also done a rollerset and a flat twist/curl out. 

Just style your hair however you would have if you weren't doing MHM. It's nothing different about the styling.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Is Naturelle Grow's conditioner MHM approved? faithVA



I'm not an expert on ingredients but I didn't see anything in it that wasn't approved. 

This is the ingredient list

Ingredients: Purified Water, Conditioning Emulsifier, Shea Butter, Babbasu Oil, Sodium Lactate, Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark, Burdock Root, Blue Malva, Horsetail, Honey, Natural Cinnamon, Preservative, and Fragrance.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 7, 2015)

Has anyone colored their hair while doing the MHM? If so, when do you do it? after which step?

I'm thinking about putting a black color just to see how I like the rich uniform shade of black on my hair. (I really would like a bright color this spring or summer)


----------



## Subscribe (Jan 7, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> Subscribe, I did a wash and go with clay, then Jessicurl then gel but there wasn't any curls. It was just very soft and moisturised so I wore in a bun. But I haven't reached MH yet so that may be why there weren't any curls.





pelohello said:


> I still do the steps, cause I havent reached MH yet. The only thing that I do different is that I shorten the time for each steps. But I guess you could try it and see what happens. I've done the ACV rinse for about 5mins and the DC in the shower before; however my hair was frizzy. I can do a quick Wng w/o doing the steps; however my hair will be more prone to frizz and it wont last as long.



msbettyboop pelohello

When you reach MH what happens then?


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 7, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Has anyone colored their hair while doing the MHM? If so, when do you do it? after which step?  I'm thinking about putting a black color just to see how I like the rich uniform shade of black on my hair. (I really would like brown this color this spring or summer)



I just used the same color in dark brown this weekend .  It worked week but I don't know how long the coverage will last.  My natural color is reddish brown which looks dry even when it isn't i will use it as often as I needs to cover my color.  The nice thing about the semi permanent is it doesn't have damaging ingredients and can support frequent use.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 7, 2015)

@hoepfulone...after what step did you apply your color? I was thinking that I should use it after the Bentonite Clay step?


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 7, 2015)

The back of my hair is responding very well to the MHM, but my crown is resisting arrest! smh. Instead of starting with the back first all the time, I'm going to start with the middle of my hair first from now on and see if that extra attention to it makes a difference.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> The back of my hair is responding very well to the MHM, but my crown is resisting arrest! smh. Instead of starting with the back first all the time, I'm going to start with the middle of my hair first from now on and see if that extra attention to it makes a difference.



Please let us know. It is not uncommon for the crown to be the last section to hydrate. If you read in any of the WNG threads, it is the area that gives most ladies the problem. I think it is the first area to dehydrate and one of the first areas to experience thinning.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 7, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Has anyone colored their hair while doing the MHM? If so, when do you do it? after which step?
> 
> I'm thinking about putting a black color just to see how I like the rich uniform shade of black on my hair. (I really would like a bright color this spring or summer)


 
I color my hair while doing the MHM. I usually color my hair last, so after the clay. But I plan on switching that b/c my hair is so dry after I color my hair. I'm going to try and color my hair after the ACV (step1). I am alittle concerned about the clay stripping the color but I have to at least try to see if that will happen.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 7, 2015)

Subscribe said:


> @msbettyboop @pelohello
> 
> When you reach MH what happens then?


 
I plan on continuing the method even once I reach MH.  For me, this is my reggie. I like the MHM b/c for the most part, I understand what each step is for and even with modification you can still have relatively good results.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 7, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I just used the same color in dark brown this weekend .  It worked week but I don't know how long the coverage will last.  My natural color is reddish brown which looks dry even when it isn't i will use it as often as I needs to cover my color.  The nice thing about the semi permanent is it doesn't have damaging ingredients and can support frequent use.



The story of my life with reddish brown hair, it looks so dull.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 7, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I color my hair while doing the MHM. I usually color my hair last, so after the clay. But I plan on switching that b/c my hair is so dry after I color my hair. I'm going to try and color my hair after the ACV (step1). I am alittle concerned about the clay stripping the color but I have to at least try to see if that will happen.



Its so very important to truly understand what each step means.  That's why I ask so many questions here, I typically learn better by understanding more so than just doing.  Like pelohello said, if I know the why's I can adjust the regimen and products to custom fit my own head of hair and it'll still work.  I'm still working on the understanding part tho, Lol.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I color my hair while doing the MHM. I usually color my hair last, so after the clay. But I plan on switching that b/c my hair is so dry after I color my hair. I'm going to try and color my hair after the ACV (step1). I am alittle concerned about the clay stripping the color but I have to at least try to see if that will happen.



I think you should skip the clay when you color your hair. Allow the color to take hold and then just do the regimen 3 days later.

Or for that one particular day do clay, color, deep conditioner.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 7, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I plan on continuing the method even once I reach MH.  For me, this is my reggie. I like the MHM b/c for the most part, I understand what each step is for and even with modification you can still have relatively good results.



Yes I agree with you on that. In my case, I do not plan on continuing the MHM after my next session of it (which will be Day 5). I will be taking elements of the MHM and creating my own regimen and overtime I'll gradually get my hair to a state where it reaches optimum hydration abilities.  The past couple weeks of the MHM has given my hair a boost or a fresh slate to better receive moisture from here on forward. It's like I got to press the reset button for my hair.  But after 5 of these, I'm satisfied and ready to get back to my regular regimen but incorporate most of what I've learned from the MHM.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 7, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I think you should skip the clay when you color your hair. Allow the color to take hold and then just do the regimen 3 days later.
> 
> Or for that one particular day do clay, color, deep conditioner.





I think I will do the 2nd one and see how it goes. Ill come back with updates.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 7, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> [/SIZE]
> I think I will do the 2nd one and see how it goes. Ill come back with updates.


 
Me too!!


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 7, 2015)

Subscribe said:


> msbettyboop pelohello  When you reach MH what happens then?



I plan to continue with the method every 3 days interspersed with my henna treatments even after I reach hydration nirvana.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 7, 2015)

Maybe I'm in the minority here but I really do not want to get those tight curls that I see so many of the MHM participants have achieved by sticking to the regimen and following it regularly. I like the fluffiness of my hair, lol, but it just needs to be stronger and more hydrated...so hopefully I will get the best of both worlds eventually. 

What about you all, what do you want for your hair?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority here but I really do not want to get those tight curls that I see so many of the MHM participants have achieved by sticking to the regimen and following it regularly. I like the fluffiness of my hair, lol, but it just needs to be stronger and more hydrated...so hopefully I will get the best of both worlds eventually.
> 
> What about you all, what do you want for your hair?



I want to be able to wear my hair out and it not suck down to my scalp like a scull cap where I have to pry it apart like a crow bar. 

If I needed to wash and do a puff I don't want to be terrified that my hair is going to be one big knot at the end of the day. That is what I want from MHM.

I would love, love, love to be able to put in 2 strand twists and cowash my hair with twist in and they not frizz up and unravel. Not sure if that is possible with MHM but I would love it.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 7, 2015)

^^LOLLL @ the skull cap!


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 7, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> @hoepfulone...after what step did you apply your color? I was thinking that I should use it after the Bentonite Clay step?



I did not do on an "mhm" day.  I did it on the second day after MHM and it came out good.  My only concern is how long it will last because  of the ingredients in the MHM process but it is semi permanent so I can use it frequently.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 7, 2015)

tashboog said:


> meka72 these are the steps that I'm going to do once I'm done with the bald spot regimen. Step 1: ACV rinse or conditioner with lemon juice to clarify Step 2: DC with 2 oz acidic conditioner, 2 oz liquid aminos, 4 oz of water (I haven't tried this yet but found this recipe on MsDeekay blog) (Add Protein conditioner when necessary for step 2 and follow with moisturizing DC full strength to balance my hair & omit the liquid aminos if using protein conditioner) Step 3: Rhassoul clay, water, 1/4 tsp acv, with no oil or honey Step 4: Leave-in conditioner Step 5: Botanical Gel & seal with butter cuz gel isn't enough to seal in the moisture for my hi po hair.



Sorry for the delay. Thanks for being so thorough with your response. I might try exactly what you've prescribed next month.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 7, 2015)

Lol You have me crying faithVA but I empathise. I want to wear my hair out in its unstretched state or in a puff if I choose, and it not be dry and hard by the end of the day, let alone the end of my wash (on air-drying occasions before MHM). I want my hair to be able to accept and retain moisture in my hair without having to ply it with heavy product that has me leaving 'soul glo' stains wherever I rest my head. I want to be able to manage my hair without feeling like I MUST put heat on it. With MHM I have found this. Although I am doing things pretty 'strict' at the mo, I find that even if I slack off later down the line, I will still utilise many of the elements within the method such as ACV rinses, finger detangling, co-washing and regular clay rinses. Oh! and the use of gel. These botanical gels changed my opinion. I never thought I'd be a lover of this product.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> You're killing me...bout to do it!


Update:  The deed is done.  Thank you faithVA for lightening my wallet a bit.  Prices are not to evil either.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> faithVA..the PJ in me really wants to try the Naturelle Grow conditoner! I never heard of them before and would love to try that. It sounds so nice and the reviews are buzzing with awesome experiences.  Is anyone NOT using gel for step 5? If so, what are you using instead and how are you liking it?


I love the BS and the Tresemme conditioner (I've haven't tried he Avocado one yet but I love the Orange one.  The PJ in me got the best of me and I ordered some today.  I'm all in for a good DC.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority here but I really do not want to get those tight curls that I see so many of the MHM participants have achieved by sticking to the regimen and following it regularly. I like the fluffiness of my hair, lol, but it just needs to be stronger and more hydrated...so hopefully I will get the best of both worlds eventually.  What about you all, what do you want for your hair?


I'm seeking length with healthy hair.  I want to be able to wash and go and I want to feel like I can style my hair in a dressed up style when I get myself dressed up and not look like I didn't comb my hair.  I don't want to have to spend hours on my hair just to look presentable.  Don't want much, do I?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm going to try my best to resist the urge to CW my hair for a few days.  Its going to be so difficult because my hair dries hard even without using gel and its driving me insane.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 7, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I want to be able to wear my hair out and it not suck down to my scalp like a scull cap where I have to pry it apart like a crow bar.
> 
> If I needed to wash and do a puff I don't want to be terrified that my hair is going to be one big knot at the end of the day. That is what I want from MHM.
> 
> I would love, love, love to be able to put in 2 strand twists and cowash my hair with twist in and they not frizz up and unravel. Not sure if that is possible with MHM but I would love it.



If mhm can prevent the skull cap syndrome I'm all in!  These are all very good reasons to stick to it if they are all possible.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 7, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm going to try my best to resist the urge to CW my hair for a few days.  Its going to be so difficult because my hair dries hard even without using gel and its driving me insane.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


Mine used to dry hard too until I started diluting everything.  I even use Eco Styler on my WNG, very, very diluted.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 7, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Mine used to dry hard too until I started diluting everything.  I even use Eco Styler on my WNG, very, very diluted.



I don't think its product...its my hair.  My DD and DH says its soft and is all in my head but I know the difference and my hair feels course.  Can hair be fine and course at the same time?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 7, 2015)

I had a little Terresentials left in a bottle so I added some distilled water to it, wow! It's even better this way. I've heard of people diluting I just never tried it. I like how I could easily pour it onto my scalp and coat my hair with it. I figure now that I'm stretching it, those extra large bottles I got for Christmas should last me atleast till the summer. One of the things that I've learned doing this method is that watered down products work so much better on my hair.

My hair loves the bs condish mix too. I'm starting to wonder if using it twice a wk is too much of a good thing though. I was alternating with the acv rinse but that causes too much shedding for me and the bs mix just works so much better. I thought about just starting with step 2 first but I don't know if the gel would be removed from my hair. I guess I can try it and see.

I wish I would've kept track of how many times I've done this method. I'm guessing close to 30 times. I was watching an aketafitgirl video the other day. She is my hair twin except my curls don't start at the root. Can't wait to reach max hydration. To not be too anxious I have told myself that it'll take about a year. I don't think it will be that long but it helps with my expectations.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 7, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I had a little Terresentials left in a bottle so I added some distilled water to it, wow! It's even better this way. I've heard of people diluting I just never tried it. I like how I could easily pour it onto my scalp and coat my hair with it. I figure now that I'm stretching it, those extra large bottles I got for Christmas should last me at least till the summer. *One of the things that I've learned doing this method is that watered down products work so much better on my hair.*
> 
> My hair loves the bs condish mix too. I'm starting to wonder if using it twice a wk is too much of a good thing though. I was alternating with the acv rinse but that causes too much shedding for me and the bs mix just works so much better. I thought about just starting with step 2 first but I don't know if the gel would be removed from my hair. I guess I can try it and see.
> 
> I wish I would've kept track of how many times I've done this method. I'm guessing close to 30 times. I was watching an aketafitgirl video the other day. She is my hair twin except my curls don't start at the root. Can't wait to reach max hydration. To not be too anxious I have told myself that it'll take about a year. I don't think it will be that long but it helps with my expectations.



My hair responds so much better diluting conditioner and gel. Who knew?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Update:  The deed is done.  Thank you faithVA for lightening my wallet a bit.  Prices are not to evil either.



NG is a much better price and value than Jessicurl and she has better sales. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 7, 2015)

Smiley79 I'm just in it for the ease of detangling.  If I can get that, I'll be thrilled.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 7, 2015)

Question - do you rinse off your conditioner before you put on your clay step.  I clarify on dry hair, rinse, put on my conditioner, then put on my clay which I leave on overnight.  I am defined to my scalp and I have no SSKs.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 7, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Question - do you rinse off your conditioner before you put on your clay step.  I clarify on dry hair, rinse, put on my conditioner, then put on my clay which I leave on overnight.  I am defined to my scalp and I have no SSKs.  Let me know what you think.


I detangle and rinse and detangle more as I apply the clay.  I couldn't sleep in it but I leave it on for a couple of hours, at least.  I don't have SSKs at I know of and I can't really speak to the definition.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 7, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Question - do you rinse off your conditioner before you put on your clay step.  I clarify on dry hair, rinse, put on my conditioner, then put on my clay which I leave on overnight.  I am defined to my scalp and I have no SSKs.  Let me know what you think.



I rinse after every step...of course except after steps 4&5.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> If mhm can prevent the skull cap syndrome I'm all in!  These are all very good reasons to stick to it if they are all possible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I'm still working on it so I hope so. January will tell me a lot.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 7, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I rinse after every step...of course except after steps 4&5.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Thank you for your answer


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 7, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I detangle and rinse and detangle more as I apply the clay.  I couldn't sleep in it but I leave it on for a couple of hours, at least.  I don't have SSKs at I know of and I can't really speak to the definition.



Thank you for your answer


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Question - do you rinse off your conditioner before you put on your clay step.  I clarify on dry hair, rinse, put on my conditioner, then put on my clay which I leave on overnight.  I am defined to my scalp and I have no SSKs.  Let me know what you think.



I rinse the conditioner. For low porosity I'm not sure leaving the conditioner on would work. One of the purposes of the clay is to remove the conditioner residue.

It might be worth a try for others.

Eta: shoot I may even try it myself before the month is over. Once less time to get in the shower would be worth it.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 7, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I rinse the conditioner. For low porosity I'm not sure leaving the conditioner on would work. One of the purposes of the clay is to remove the conditioner residue.  It might be worth a try for others.



I am conditioning now I am going to try rinse the conditioner before the clay tonight and report back.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I am conditioning now I am going to try rinse the conditioner before the clay tonight and report back.



I updated my last post. Let us know how they compare.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 8, 2015)

I use molasses in my clay step and it makes it really creamy and easy to apply.  I use begonias clay, very little water, molasses and olive oil.  I put on a plastic cap and leave it in overnight   Let me know if anyone else is leaving thee clay in overnight l.  I get good results


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 8, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> My hair responds so much better diluting conditioner and gel. Who knew?



I was diluting my gel too at one point, don't know why I stopped but I'm about to start back.

Saw this video on Naturally Curly. I want to give this method a try next wash day. I do my wng's in the shower anyway so I figure why not. I think I can get away without sectioning, not sure about that funny acting front section of mine though. I have the CR moisture milk but I'm not sure if I would use that or conditioner. I'll report back on the results.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmzG2Gb2Cl4


----------



## tashboog (Jan 8, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Saw this video on Naturally Curly. I want to give this method a try next wash day. I do my wng's in the shower anyway so I figure why not. I think I can get away without sectioning, not sure about that funny acting front section of mine though. I have the CR moisture milk but I'm not sure if I would use that or conditioner. I'll report back on the results.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmzG2Gb2Cl4


I can't wait to hear your results cuz I would like to try this technique as well plus I have both the Camille Rose products .


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2015)

[USER=266376 said:
			
		

> tashboog[/USER];20978425]I can't wait to hear your results cuz I would like to try this technique as well plus I have both the Camille Rose products .



What's the technique? What is she doing?


----------



## tashboog (Jan 8, 2015)

faithVA said:
			
		

> What's the technique? What is she doing?


She is applying the CR moisture milk to soaking wet hair upside down, then stretching her roots while upside down. Then she applied the CR curlmaker still upside down using the same stretching roots technique then she places a towel on her head and then stand up and let it sit for 15 to 20 min. After that she takes the towel off and place her curls where she wants them and finger style her hair.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 8, 2015)

Is anyone bunning their hair after their Wash&Go. My hair is in that awkward in-between length phase, so these W&G aren't the cutest thing on me (in my eyes) because my hair texture does not have much curls or waves naturally and I accept that.  So I'm thinking of some other styling ideas for my hair, particularly in the morning when I do a W&G and need to rush off to work. I am loving the moisture that my hair gets with a W&G but I do not care for the style.

On another note, am I the only one who is loving how the roots of my hair has been feeling. So soft yet strong. I wish I had known about this method when I did my BC 2 years ago...I would have given my hair a fresh slate from jump.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 8, 2015)

I am reporting back on how it worked for me when I rinsed the conditioner before applying the clay mix.  It came out a little more defined. In fact it is more defined enough that I am going to continue to rinse before the clay step. I learn something in this thread every day


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 8, 2015)

The most frustrating part of this new regimen is how certain parts of my hair is responding quicker than others. Right about now, I need all my hair to get on board the same train.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 8, 2015)

My thoughts are literally trickling in by the minute, lol...sorry y'all

The step that I'm struggling with right now is the sealing phase...yesterday, instead of using the KKKC to seal my leave-in, I used Avocado butter. My hair felt really dry this morning. Any thoughts?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 8, 2015)

I need patience, I want results now too.  I want to do the clay treatment everyday if I could and I need for gallons of water to touch my head everyday, she's so thirsty.  I have to find myself a hobby to distract me because I eat, sleep and breath hydration.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 8, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Is anyone bunning their hair after their Wash&Go. My hair is in that awkward in-between length phase, so these W&G aren't the cutest thing on me (in my eyes) because my hair texture does not have much curls or waves naturally and I accept that.  So I'm thinking of some other styling ideas for my hair, particularly in the morning when I do a W&G and need to rush off to work. I am loving the moisture that my hair gets with a W&G but I do not care for the style.  On another note, am I the only one who is loving how the roots of my hair has been feeling. So soft yet strong. I wish I had known about this method when I did my BC 2 years ago...I would have given my hair a fresh slate from jump.



I wash and day 1, puff on day 2 and bun on day 3 with ends tucked in. I recently bunned for 4 days in a row.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 8, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I need patience, I want results now too.  I want to do the clay treatment everyday if I could and I need for gallons of water to touch my head everyday, she's so thirsty.  I have to find myself a hobby to distract me because I eat, sleep and breath hydration.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Girl that was me this past week and then yesterday I snapped out of it...overall I am happy with the little progress that I've made. It's been more a learning experience and I am happy with that. The natural hair journey can be one of the most confusing and overwhelming things to deal with on a daily basis so the knowledge from this Hydration method is awesome. But, I must admit I been spending too much time on it and I too needed to snap out of it. I got things to do.  I think once I figure out what exactly works for my hair and what techniques work for me, than it will become easier, simpler and it will not take up as much of my time or attention. 



msbettyboop Great idea, that will allow the hair to fully dry Day 1 and then  I can but it the rest of the days. Thx, I'll give that a try and see if it works for me.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 8, 2015)

I wish more 3cs were involved with this method.  It is such a good way to get definition if you need it or prevent SSKs and tangles if you don't need definition.  This method offers something for everyone.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2015)

^^I was the same way when I first started. I was trying to do extra washes. But after 30 days I realized that extra washes was not going to get me any closer any sooner so I backed off and started doing the regimen less often. 

I had to just accept that it might take me a year to get my hair hydrated. I am seeing improvement every month. I just have to stay patient.

At this point its too late for me to turn back. I don't have anything to turn back to.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 8, 2015)

faithVA said:


> ^^I was the same way when I first started. I was trying to do extra washes. But after 30 days I realized that extra washes was not going to get me any closer any sooner so I backed off and started doing the regimen less often.
> 
> I had to just accept that it might take me a year to get my hair hydrated. I am seeing improvement every month. I just have to stay patient.
> 
> At this point its too late for me to turn back. I don't have anything to turn back to.



I'm hoping to have that revelation really soon because this can't be healthy behavior.  I'm also focusing on water...hydrating from the inside out.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm hoping to have that revelation really soon because this can't be healthy behavior.  I'm also focusing on water...hydrating from the inside out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Since your hair is short, you could wash it every day or every other day if you wanted to. But since you are low po you would need to do step 1, 2, 4 & 5. You would not have to do them long though on the days you aren't doing the regimen. If you stick to gel for step 5, you might be able to get by with not doing step 1 and just doing a long water rinse or you could use a gentle cleansing conditioner for step 1 and just do a really quick regimen.

You could also try just doing a water rinse and doing 4 and 5. 

My hair is at such an akward length that it isn't feasible for me to do my hair 
every day. 

Since your hair is short, now is the time to try these things. It would be too much once your hair is longer.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 8, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I wish more 3cs were involved with this method.  It is such a good way to get definition if you need it or prevent SSKs and tangles if you don't need definition.  This method offers something for everyone.



Most of my hair from the crown to the front is 3c and I'm completely fascinated by the difference between it and the 4a and 4b from the crown to the back. The curls are elongated and more defined in front than the back. The shrinking is also minimal. But the back shrinks up a lot and the curls are tighter and smaller as opposed to the front. I spend 20 mins studying it at the end of every full regimen day. I guess I'm 1/2 representing 3cs. Lol.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 8, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Since your hair is short, you could wash it every day or every other day if you wanted to. But since you are low po you would need to do step 1, 2, 4 & 5. You would not have to do them long though on the days you aren't doing the regimen. If you stick to gel for step 5, you might be able to get by with not doing step 1 and just doing a long water rinse or you could use a gentle cleansing conditioner for step 1 and just do a really quick regimen.
> 
> You could also try just doing a water rinse and doing 4 and 5.
> 
> ...




This all sounds good to me!  I decided to do the full regimen step today...I like the idea of using my cleansing conditioner then steps 4 and 5 with gel.  I think my hair need gel or it won't look so great.  I'm going tomorrow to have my lining cleaned up some and a cut to remove some henna...I'm considering a Demi Permanent because this huge gray patch make me look 10 years older.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 8, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> Most of my hair from the crown to the front is 3c and I'm completely fascinated by the difference between it and the 4a and 4b from the crown to the back. The curls are elongated and more defined in front than the back. The shrinking is also minimal. But the back shrinks up a lot and the curls are tighter and smaller as opposed to the front. I spend 20 mins studying it at the end of every full regimen day. I guess I'm 1/2 representing 3cs. Lol.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF




You are funny


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 8, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> You are funny



Eta. But yuu see what I mean about the benefits for 3cs


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 8, 2015)

Last night, did a henna tx, then steps 2 forward (sealed with whipped shea mix). Neglected to take pics, but will do so on Sat, when I do the regi again.


----------



## snoop (Jan 8, 2015)

faithVA said:


> If you are low porosity you need step 1. If you are not sometimes you can skip step 1.
> 
> This is me speaking and not Pinkecube's philosophy, I think it is OK to use a gentle cleanser for step 1 whether it be a cowash cleanser or mixing 3 parts conditioner with 1 part shampoo. I have also used conditioner mixed with castille soap. Anything that can remove the product but not dry out the hair is useful. PinkeCube does not recommend this because cowash cleansers, castile soap, black soap, etc can leave a film.
> 
> ...



I've been doing step 1, but I'm not sure if I'm doing it properly.  Am I supposed to let it sit for a certain amount of time?  

I ended up putting the two strand twists back in.  The w'n'g wasn't working out.  Today was day 5 for me and I'm combining the method with Protective Princess's method.

I did manage to find some strands that were coiling to the root, so I figure that something in my regular routine is working.  If the coiling is the sign of moisture then I will take my time to get there.  Will maintain bound hair styles for the most part, though.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2015)

[USER=373223 said:
			
		

> snoop[/USER];20980627]I've been doing step 1, but I'm not sure if I'm doing it properly.  Am I supposed to let it sit for a certain amount of time?
> 
> I ended up putting the two strand twists back in.  The w'n'g wasn't working out.  Today was day 5 for me and I'm combining the method with Protective Princess's method.
> 
> ...



If you are spritzing on dry hair, yes you let it sit for 15 to 30 minutes. Some may be doing longer.

If you do a good rinse first, you may be able to get by without letting it sit. 

I wouldn't think of it as doing it wrong. If you get all of the stuff off your hair without drying it out you are doing it right. The only purpose of step 1 is to get the product off your hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 8, 2015)

Ladies today to got a breakthrough!!! I'm definitely seeing more definition in the clay step, leave in and definitely after applying my KCCC.  I was going to change some things up, even the products but I decided to stay on track and I'm glad I did!  

Question:  Does the coils/curls start forming at the ends up or at the scalp down??

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Ladies today to got a breakthrough!!! I'm definitely seeing more definition in the clay step, leave in and definitely after applying my KCCC.  I was going to change some things up, even the products but I decided to stay on track and I'm glad I did!
> 
> Question:  Does the coils/curls start forming at the ends up or at the scalp down??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Congratulations. Glad you are seeing some changes.

Curl definition typically starts at the ends and works up the strand to the root.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 9, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Congratulations. Glad you are seeing some changes.
> 
> Curl definition typically starts at the ends and works up the strand to the root.



Thanks.  Yep, that's what's happening...curls are seen on the ends!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2015)

It was wash day for me. I tried to keep it simple. I washed with diluted as I am, conditioned with diluted Jessicurl. Instead of rhassoul clay I used the mud puddle and just let it stay on while I showered. I used naturelle grow leave in and some hazelnut oil. I twisted up with my honey child type 4 hair cream.

I think that should do fine until I wash again on Sunday. Planning to do dubaidee's clct recipe.


----------



## tashboog (Jan 9, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It was wash day for me. I tried to keep it simple. I washed with diluted as I am, conditioned with diluted Jessicurl. Instead of rhassoul clay I used the mud puddle and just let it stay on while I showered. I used naturelle grow leave in and some hazelnut oil. I twisted up with my honey child type 4 hair cream.
> 
> I think that should do fine until I wash again on Sunday. Planning to do dubaidee's clct recipe.



faithVA please let us know how the dubaidee's clct turns out. If you get good results then I'll try her recipe for hi po hair .


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2015)

tashboog said:


> faithVA please let us know how the dubaidee's clct turns out. If you get good results then I'll try her recipe for hi po hair .



Most definitely. I have all my ingredients so I'm ready to go. And she only leaves it in for 1 hour which is a definite plus.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 9, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Ladies today to got a breakthrough!!! I'm definitely seeing more definition in the clay step, leave in and definitely after applying my KCCC. I was going to change some things up, even the products but I decided to stay on track and I'm glad I did!
> 
> Question: Does the coils/curls start forming at the ends up or at the scalp down??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


 
YASSSSS!!!!! 

Mines started on the ends 1st.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 9, 2015)

My Wng is holding up fantastically. I'm on day day 3 (i think) and I havent had to re-wet my hair everyday. I just fluff and pick. When I used my FSG I had to re-wet my hair. I'm mad that I fell in love with Botanticals gelle. Oh well, I guess I'll use it for special occassions. The only thing I dont like about the Botanticals gelle; besides price, is that it does leave the hair alittle hard, but not as hard as the giovanni la gel.

I gotta buy some more conditioner. I really hope I can find the tressume avocado conditioner.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 9, 2015)

pelohello said:


> YASSSSS!!!!!
> 
> Mines started on the ends 1st.



Happy Dance!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 9, 2015)

My Trader Joe's TTT came yesterday. I used it today in my BS and water mix. For me, KKKT has slightly more slip although I did feel like I could maybe dilute TTT a little more (first impressions)- I didn't. Applying it for my DC, this stuff lathers more than KKKT. So far, I like the feel of both on my hair and I can see me using this for step 1 and 2, and using KKKT for step 4. 
It's currently on my head for another 30 mins (1hr  total). We shall see how it absorbs...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 9, 2015)

Went to get a demi permanent today and a little shaping/lining done to my TWA.  I'm now trying to undo what she put on my head...step 1 shortened to only 5-10 minutes, step 2 under the steamer for 30 minutes, skipping step 3 and ending with 4&5. 

I DC for a long time yesterday and my scalp itched like crazy today.  No more overnight or long DC for me, I'll be steaming in the moisture here on out.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 10, 2015)

Just got back from vacation, couldn't be bothered to do my hair so I am rocking a 7 day wash and go with the UFD curly magic. It held up quite well honestly. I just refreshed every morning with water and shook. I never go this long without re-doing my WNG unless im on vacation so I hope there arent too many tangles..


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Doing the full monte treatment today...CL, DC with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab, 1 hour with heatcap. Currently at the clay step with rhassoul mixed with honey, warm water, a bit of cayenne pepper and a splash of ACV.  I love the clay step.  My hair loves the clay step.  Adjusting my recipe and applying to detangled hair and detangling as I apply the clay has made all the difference.  I'm getting a clay facial, too. 




This is my hair after the clay with no product.  I am struggling to get a good pic of my hair but it feels so soft and looks like someone else's hair.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 10, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I was diluting my gel too at one point, don't know why I stopped but I'm about to start back.
> 
> Saw this video on Naturally Curly. I want to give this method a try next wash day. I do my wng's in the shower anyway so I figure why not. I think I can get away without sectioning, not sure about that funny acting front section of mine though. I have the CR moisture milk but I'm not sure if I would use that or conditioner. I'll report back on the results.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmzG2Gb2Cl4



Um no. Well before I say her wng technique didn't work for me let me just say that it could've been the products. I used CRN moisture milk as she did in the video and Hello Curly for my gel. The two products did not mesh well and when I took the tshirt off my hair was white and gunky looking. I probably should've used my usual leave-in.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 10, 2015)

I wore my hair out today and loved it. No pics, sorry- kinda mad I forgot to take any lol.

Anyway last night I kept the conditioner on for an hour. I absorbed some, although my hair still looked a little white. Upon washing it out, my hair was soft and felt the most defined it's felt without product. 

I mixed some rhassoul clay, honey, ACV, cayenne pepper and water and left his on my hair for an hr (these were supposed to be reduced times but I just can't help myself).

I finished around 1.30 this morning lol.

I'd just like to say I am living my new hair accessory; the banana clip. I don't know why nut this is one accessory I never used before. Sometimes it the little things


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 10, 2015)

faithVA and KiWiStyle ...got my NG conditioners (plural) today. I bought three of them, Aloe & Avocado, Mango & Coconut Water and Herbal Blends, with my PJ self. I haven't tried any of them yet because they didn't arrive in the mail before I got to that step. I can't wait to love them.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 11, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Doing the full monte treatment today...CL, DC with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab, 1 hour with heatcap. Currently at the clay step with rhassoul mixed with honey, warm water, a bit of cayenne pepper and a splash of ACV.  I love the clay step.  My hair loves the clay step.  Adjusting my recipe and applying to detangled hair and detangling as I apply the clay has made all the difference.  I'm getting a clay facial, too.
> 
> This is my hair after the clay with no product.  I am struggling to get a good pic of my hair but it feels so soft and looks like someone else's hair.



Your results are beautiful!! What did your hair look like before?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 11, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> faithVA and KiWiStyle ...got my NG conditioners (plural) today. I bought three of them, Aloe & Avocado, Mango & Coconut Water and Herbal Blends, with my PJ self. I haven't tried any of them yet because they didn't arrive in the mail before I got to that step. I can't wait to love them.



I'll be ordering some soon...let us know how you love it. Cattypus1

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 11, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Your results are beautiful!! What did your hair look like before?  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


Thank you..I don't have any before pics because I was lazy but I wish I did because I really need to see my progress.  I must do better.  It was a tangled matted mess from 4 days of WNGs with only mild finger detangling and because I didn't sleep in a satin bonnet last night but I did have my satin pillowcase.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 11, 2015)

I finally ordered some rhasshoul clay from butters n bars, I can't wait to see the difference from the red clay!  I only ordered 2lbs. for now, it should get me 4-6 applications.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I finally ordered some rhasshoul clay from butters n bars, I can't wait to see the difference from the red clay!  I only ordered 2lbs. for now, it should get me 4-6 applications.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



2 lbs should last you a few months especially beings you have a TWA. If it doesn't your clay is too thick. But rhassoul is thicker than red so you should be able to use less clay per water.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 11, 2015)

faithVA said:


> 2 lbs should last you a few months especially beings you have a TWA. If it doesn't your clay is too thick. But rhassoul is thicker than red so you should be able to use less clay per water.



Awesome, thanks faithVA!  When i first started, I used a pound per day...it didn't take long before I realized that was problematic.   Can I premix an entire 1lb and store for later use?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Awesome, thanks faithVA!  When i first started, I used a pound per day...it didn't take long before I realized that was problematic.   Can I premix an entire 1lb and store for later use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Yes you can. But I would suggest starting out with 4 tbs first to get your measurements right before moving on to a pound. And I decrease the oil and honey in the rhassoul because it really isn't needed. So I just add a drop. If you start out with small batches you will understand the rhassoul clay better to tailor it to your needs.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 11, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Awesome, thanks faithVA!  When i first started, I used a pound per day...it didn't take long before I realized that was problematic.   Can I premix an entire 1lb and store for later use?  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


I use about 6-7 tbs of clay, about a tbs of honey, about a tsp of cayenne pepper, a splash of ACV and enough warm water to make a runny mixture about the consistency of a milkshake.  I've discovered that a little goes a long way.  I use an old SD jar with a lid so that I can stir and/or shake as needed.  I wish I knew what the cayenne was for...I saw it in someone's recipe and tried it.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I use about 6-7 tbs of clay, about a tbs of honey, about a tsp of cayenne pepper, a splash of ACV and enough warm water to make a runny mixture about the consistency of a milkshake.  I've discovered that a little goes a long way.  I use an old SD jar with a lid so that I can stir and/or shake as needed.  I wish I knew what the cayenne was for...I saw it in someone's recipe and tried it.



The cayenne is to stimulate the hair follicles. People use it for growth. I use essential oils like peppermint and cedarwood.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 11, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I use about 6-7 tbs of clay, about a tbs of honey, about a tsp of cayenne pepper, a splash of ACV and enough warm water to make a runny mixture about the consistency of a milkshake.  I've discovered that a little goes a long way.  I use an old SD jar with a lid so that I can stir and/or shake as needed.  I wish I knew what the cayenne was for...I saw it in someone's recipe and tried it.



Cattypus1 what does the cayenne do?  I use a AIA CW jar to store my mud.  I bought a squeeze bottle the other day for easier application and I think someone in my house mistaken the little cheap black bag for trash and through it out so now I have to buy another.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 11, 2015)

faithVA said:


> The cayenne is to stimulate the hair follicles. People use it for growth. I use essential oils like peppermint and cedarwood.



Never mind Cattypus1, faithVA answererd the cayenne question. I like the idea of using an EO too.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 11, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Yes you can. But I would suggest starting out with 4 tbs first to get your measurements right before moving on to a pound. And I decrease the oil and honey in the rhassoul because it really isn't needed. So I just add a drop. If you start out with small batches you will understand the rhassoul clay better to tailor it to your needs.



So I have just been wasting clay...I'll start with what you said but with no added ingredients to see how it performs alone vs. With a little oil and honey.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 11, 2015)

I use molasses, olive oil, bentonite clay and very little water in my mix.  The molasses makes it very smooth and easy to apply.  The mixture comes off very easily and leaves my hair feeling strong.  In addition,  I  leave my clay on overnight and I have never had any problems leaving it on that long.  I do cover it with a plastic cap to protect my pillow and to keep it from drying out.


----------



## atlien11 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi Ladies -- I have been lurking in this thread for awhile now and I cant seem to figure out what the purpose of the clay is. I did a search on this thread and it seems like its only to remove the conditioner that was left from the previous step.

Can someone enlighten me as to why this step is part of the regimen? Also, do you get the same results without it?

Thanks a bunch!!

ETA: I think i found the answer, as it supposed to cause clumping, define curls, and remove the conditioner for the leave-ins to be absorbed. I thought adding the acv to the clay would help close the cuticle back up too, which makes sense. Then the conditioner wont just be rinsed out.

I am still curious to see if ppl are getting results without this step (clay). seems messy.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 11, 2015)

atlien11 said:


> Hi Ladies -- I have been lurking in this thread for awhile now and I cant seem to figure out what the purpose of the clay is. I did a search on this thread and it seems like its only to remove the conditioner that was left from the previous step.
> 
> Can someone enlighten me as to why this step is part of the regimen? Also, do you get the same results without it?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!



From what I am aware of, the clay is the step where the hair is removed of all product and clean. Before MHM, I would read about women using clay to really clarify their hair, like you would use a face mask, as it is known to draw out impurities. 

I have only ever done all the steps together or cowashed, but I know some people here have tried without clay and not got the same results they did when using the clay. The trend is that there seems to be better definition when the clay is used.

I'm sure someone here will have some useful info for you.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 11, 2015)

faithVA said:


> The cayenne is to stimulate the hair follicles. People use it for growth. I use essential oils like peppermint and cedarwood.


Thanks for that, you are such a wealth of information.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 11, 2015)

atlien11 said:


> Hi Ladies -- I have been lurking in this thread for awhile now and I cant seem to figure out what the purpose of the clay is. I did a search on this thread and it seems like its only to remove the conditioner that was left from the previous step.
> 
> Can someone enlighten me as to why this step is part of the regimen? Also, do you get the same results without it?
> 
> ...



atlien11 the clay step clarifies, detoxes and can moisturize if you're using q clay like rhasshoul.  This step is where you will check for max hydration, if you see your strands beginning to clump more its working.  Its the curl clumping and elongation that I'm seeking and this only occurs with fully hydrated strands which is near impossible for us type 4b/c folk without the regimen.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 11, 2015)

I tried the KKCC again but diluted greatly and while there wasn't a yucky feeling to the touch, there was still a slight sticky feel so I'm out once I finish my current jar. 

I went to the beach with friends this weekend and someone took a picture of me with the wind blowing my hair. I looked soooo fabulous in it. I've asked her to send it to me so I can upload on here. Lol.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> faithVA and KiWiStyle ...got my NG conditioners (plural) today. I bought three of them, Aloe & Avocado, Mango & Coconut Water and Herbal Blends, with my PJ self. I haven't tried any of them yet because they didn't arrive in the mail before I got to that step. I can't wait to love them.



I hope you do. I am going to DC with the Herbal Blends which I love the most.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2015)

atlien11 said:


> Hi Ladies -- I have been lurking in this thread for awhile now and I cant seem to figure out what the purpose of the clay is. I did a search on this thread and it seems like its only to remove the conditioner that was left from the previous step.
> 
> Can someone enlighten me as to why this step is part of the regimen? Also, do you get the same results without it?
> 
> ...



Just to add to what other said...

If you are low porosity the clay after the conditioner is crucial because low porosity hair has a difficult time accepting the leave-in after deep conditioning. The conditioner tends to seal up the cuticle and the leave-in then just sits on top of the hair. 

This is also the step which will create/enhance curl definition and curl clumping. Others have switched the order doing clay before conditioning and have reported that although their hair felt soft, they did not have the same definition as when they did the clay last.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2015)

atlien11 said:


> Hi Ladies -- I have been lurking in this thread for awhile now and I cant seem to figure out what the purpose of the clay is. I did a search on this thread and it seems like its only to remove the conditioner that was left from the previous step.
> 
> Can someone enlighten me as to why this step is part of the regimen? Also, do you get the same results without it?
> 
> ...



If you can get the results without this step, you probably already know it. There isn't anything different about the other steps which are wash, condition, leave-in and seal. People that can get the results with the clay after the conditioner probably are already doing the curly girl method or wngs.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> I tried the KKCC again but diluted greatly and while there wasn't a yucky feeling to the touch, there was still a slight sticky feel so I'm out once I finish my current jar.
> 
> I went to the beach with friends this weekend and someone took a picture of me with the wind blowing my hair. I looked soooo fabulous in it. I've asked her to send it to me so I can upload on here. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



love that you looked fabulous  And I'm jealous that its warm enough where you are to go to the beach.


----------



## atlien11 (Jan 11, 2015)

AbsyBlvd KiWiStyle faithVA

Thank you for the responses


----------



## Guinan (Jan 11, 2015)

I bought two bottles of the Tressume Avocado Conditioner!!! I have been having a really hard time finding them. So I figure I better start stocking up.

I'm still rocking my Wng from last week. I plan on washing my hair next tues.

I went out yesterday and this guy accused me of wearing a wig. So I told him to pull my hair and he did. He was sooo surprised. He was like "Yo, that ish is real!". After that I couldn't keep him away


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 11, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I bought two bottles of the Tressume Avocado Conditioner!!! I have been having a really hard time finding them. So I figure I better start stocking up.
> 
> I'm still rocking my Wng from last week. I plan on washing my hair next tues.
> 
> I went out yesterday and this guy accused me of wearing a wig. So I told him to pull my hair and he did. He was sooo surprised. He was like "Yo, that ish is real!". After that I couldn't keep him away



That's hilarious!  I'm surprised you have a difficult time finding the Avocado Tresemme, every drug, grocery, Target, Walmart, etc. have that one.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Jan 11, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> That's hilarious!  I'm surprised you have a difficult time finding the Avocado Tresemme, every drug, grocery, Target, Walmart, etc. have that one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I'm finding it odd also. The stores i go too have every other tressume product, but the tressume naturals advocado conditioner. Even when i purchased the conditioners there was only 3 left. I got them at a rite aid in Delaware.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 11, 2015)

Here's my hair after the latest round. Did BS/VO5 clarifier, DC'd overnight (water + VO5 Repair & Protect + honey) over fenugreek/green tea  rinse, then did clay step for 1 hour. After rinsing, applied watered-down Cure Care Conditioner and sealed with Safflower oil. 

After the last step:










Had a hard time capturing the curls because of the shine.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 11, 2015)

I bought KJ Naturals White Chocolate Whipped Butter when it was on sale.  It is a definite keeper for me.  I never do anything other than wngs so I am always looking for something to use after my aloe leave-in.  This was perfect for my curls.  I don't need definition so I just need something to keep it from being dry.  I highly recommend this product and it is MHM approved ingredients. I don't have a relationship with KJ I am just talking about a good product.  Also, you don't need a lot.  I just use enough to lightly cover each curl of my APL hair and it did a great job and it had movement and softness.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 12, 2015)

Just FYI, tresemmes has two different conditioners. The MHM approved one has a black cap and proved impossible to locate for me while the new formula has different ingredients and a white cap. I could find the white cap but not the old one.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 12, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I went out yesterday and this guy accused me of wearing a wig. So I told him to pull my hair and he did. He was sooo surprised. He was like "Yo, that ish is real!". After that I couldn't keep him away



This happened to me last week. I was with a friend who referred to my hair as a wig and I was like, excuse me, it is not a wig! He stuck his hand in my hair before I could stop him and spent the rest of the day telling everyone we came across, " can you believe that's not a wig?" Lol.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 12, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> Just FYI, tresemmes has two different conditioners. The MHM approved one has a black cap and proved impossible to locate for me while the new formula has different ingredients and a white cap. I could find the white cap but not the old one.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I have both, the ALV & Avocado and the sweet orange & lemongrass, both have black caps.  Are you saying there is a new version with different ingredients msbettyboop?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Jan 12, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> Just FYI, tresemmes has two different conditioners. The MHM approved one has a black cap and proved impossible to locate for me while the new formula has different ingredients and a white cap. I could find the white cap but not the old one.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
Yup. They are soooo hard to find. Both of the conditioners that I bought have the black cap. Maybe I'll test out the white cap conditioner and see how my hair responds.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 12, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I have both, the ALV & Avocado and the sweet orange & lemongrass, both have black caps.  Are you saying there is a new version with different ingredients msbettyboop?  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



It seems so. The old version was sweet orange and lemongrass but the new version is sweet orange only and apparently it sucks.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 12, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> It seems so. The old version was sweet orange and lemongrass but the new version is sweet orange only and apparently it sucks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Thanks msbettyboop for the head's up.  I'm going to stock up on it when I see more...I'm going today to see if its still in stock because when I bought mine it was either on sale or clearance.  I think it was just a sale though.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KinkyRN (Jan 12, 2015)

Walgreens has the old MHM formula available online only. I buy 6 at a time to get the most out of my shipping fees.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using LHCF


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 12, 2015)

I never use honey in my hair because the only honey we keep in the house is raw, organic, from bees fed on ambrosia  . Recently, I found that Vitacost has raw honey granules! On a whim, I put one in my shopping cart to add to my homemade cereal. But then I waited to place my order... and when I went back, it was buy one, get one half off!  So I bought two, one of which is 'hair-designated'. I use it in the clay step and it's soooo easy and, with the bottle I bought, everything is so neat. *sigh* It used to be so messy, goodness.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 12, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> It seems so. The old version was sweet orange and lemongrass but the new version is sweet orange only and apparently it sucks.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


I have both with black caps as well. I have been seeing the avocado one everywhere but have had a hard time finding the orange and lemongrass. I found them last week at Walmart. I bought two but I'm going back and get more.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 12, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I have both with black caps as well. I have been seeing the avocado one everywhere but have had a hard time finding the orange and lemongrass. I found them last week at Walmart. I bought two but I'm going back and get more.



Lucky ladies......

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 12, 2015)

to the low Po ladies,are you liking the acv or the baking soda for your clarifying step?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> to the low Po ladies,are you liking the acv or the baking soda for your clarifying step?



I use both but I primarily use baking soda for step 1. I do like it.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 12, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> to the low Po ladies,are you liking the acv or the baking soda for your clarifying step?



I always use the baking soda which I love.  I did the ACV once and i didn't like it.  I always thought that ACV was for closing the cuticle so it doesn't make sense to me so I don't do it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> to the low Po ladies,are you liking the acv or the baking soda for your clarifying step?


I love baking soda although I've never used ACV for that step, I get great results with the Baking soda.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 12, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> to the low Po ladies,are you liking the acv or the baking soda for your clarifying step?



I use ACV & i like it. I've never tried the BS.


----------



## AJellyCake (Jan 13, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> to the low Po ladies,are you liking the acv or the baking soda for your clarifying step?



I also love the baking soda. I prefer it to ACV in step 1. I think I've only used ACV in step one once since I started MHM. No comparison for me.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 13, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> to the low Po ladies,are you liking the acv or the baking soda for your clarifying step?



Baking soda hands down. I was alternating with acv but noticed it makes my hair shed alot for some odd reason.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 13, 2015)

I've been thinking about a hi po CLT... maybe I could add some SAA so that it can get in while my cuticles are open.

Thoughts?


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 13, 2015)

I also prefer the Baking soda...I saw some videos that said that it was not good for the hair but I used it mixed with conditioner and I had no problems with it at all.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2015)

[USER=149048 said:
			
		

> Honey Bee[/USER];20997691]I've been thinking about a hi po CLT... maybe I could add some SAA so that it can get in while my cuticles are open.
> 
> Thoughts?



Check out dubaidee's blogspot. She gives a recipe for hi po ladies.

http://dubaidee4c.blogspot.com/2014/12/the-max-hydration-method-regime.html


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 13, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Check out dubaidee's blogspot. She gives a recipe for hi po ladies.
> 
> http://dubaidee4c.blogspot.com/2014/12/the-max-hydration-method-regime.html






> Here are my recipes for the CLCT
> 
> Low Porosity Hair *-*
> 
> ...



Is this what you were pointing me toward?

Oh, new discovery: I *need* to do the CLT every two weeks. I can't play around or stuff starts popping off left and right.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2015)

[USER=149048 said:
			
		

> Honey Bee[/USER];20997847]Is this what you were pointing me toward?
> 
> Oh, new discovery: I *need* to do the CLT every two weeks. I can't play around or stuff starts popping off left and right.



Yes that is what I was pointing to you too. 

She suggest every 2 weeks but she only leaves it on for an hour


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 13, 2015)

Am I the only one who feels their hAir is a bit thicker since starting this method?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2015)

^^I'm not sure if it is thicker but my bald spot at my crown is getting better. I think that is just the more frequent washing though.


----------



## atlien11 (Jan 13, 2015)

I bit the bullet and bought some Clay. Ill report back as to the difference it makes. Im still doing research on Baking Soda and ACV but the nerd in me makes it think that the BS will open the cuticle, and a slight addition of acv at the end will close the cuticle back up to lock in moisture.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> atlien11;20998049[/USER]]I bit the bullet and bought some Clay. Ill report back as to the difference it makes. Im still doing research on Baking Soda and ACV but the nerd in me makes it think that the BS will open the cuticle, and a slight addition of acv at the end will close the cuticle back up to lock in moisture.



What type of clay did you buy?

Are you low porosity? Then BS should work well. 

As a low porosity head I make sure not to close my cuticle until after my leave-in is applied. Otherwise it will just sit on the hair. High porosity hair could probably benefit from using acv after the leave-in.

Just make sure what you do matches your porosity.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 13, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> to the low Po ladies,are you liking the acv or the baking soda for your clarifying step?



I also alternate between the two. I like both and haven't noticed adverse reactions with either.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 13, 2015)

Although I'm happy with my progress, I'm still struggling with step 4 and 5 (as far nailing what method and products work for me best). I had been using the KKNT and KKKC for wash and go's and then I stopped that because my hair looks terrible in W&G since I don't naturally have curly hair. Then I just applied KKNT for step 4 and applied oil for step 5 and just bunned the hair. I tried twists and my hair did not have any definition with that either. smh. My main issue is that since I started this method, I have stopped using combs and I just find it hard for me to adjust to the styling parts of this method because I was always so used to my combs and afro pick for fluffy puffs, etc. I must admit that I am loving my hair since I stop using combs, so I have no regrets, it's just an adjustment for me. I may just make a wig and let my hair chill under that for a while.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 13, 2015)

Back at it again. Mixed VO5, warm water, and BS for step one. Going to let this sit for 45 minutes, then rinse and apply DC/coconut milk mixture and sit under the bonnet for 90 minutes. Then I'll do the clay step (bentonite+fenugreek green tea mix) overnight and water/ACV rinse in the morning before work. Will apply leave-in and seal with Softee mango butter while in the shower, then retwist and bun. 

**I put my hair in jumbo twists after the last round and this is what it looked like when I took it down. 




ETA: mixed my homemade DC with the remaining VO5 and hot water instead.  Depending on the results, I may need to do this again. It felt like liquid velvet when I applied it.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 14, 2015)

I have got to wash my hair today. I've had this wng for a week now. If I do wash my hair today, I think I'll put some twists in my hair and wear a hat. I ordered a satin lined cap from slapcap but I havent received it yet. I ordered it last Friday. When I checked the tracking #, it says that it should be here today. I REALLY hope so.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 14, 2015)

Step 1 is marinating under a shower cap and I'm looking forward to finally getting some clay on my head after almost an entire week.  I think I'll do the full regimen today and tomorrow.  

OASN: Butters n bars is apparently still backed up from black Friday, I still haven't received my shipping confirmation, ugh!  I can't stand when vendors ship slow.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 14, 2015)

Last night I did a quick abbreviated session.  Baking soda for step1, warmed up Tresemme for Step 2 ans then I applied leave in and oil to seal. No gel!  that was my wash and go. Sunday I plan to do a Cherry Lola treatment and Steps 2-5. Not sure if I wil use gel. Im on the hunt for a good product for twist outs thats approved.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 14, 2015)

Clay is in and after checking for max...(scratch that)...IMPROVED hydration, I must say I'm pleased!  I plan to leave the clay in for 4-5 hours this time.

The front of my hair has never looked this soft and curly, even after starting mhm.  Today marks a miles stone.  My nape and my bangs always thinned and broke off with relaxers and its proving that these two areas have a looser texture.  

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 14, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What type of clay did you buy?  Are you low porosity? Then BS should work well.  As a low porosity head I make sure not to close my cuticle until after my leave-in is applied. Otherwise it will just sit on the hair. High porosity hair could probably benefit from using acv after the leave-in.  Just make sure what you do matches your porosity.



How do you do that? Do you spray  ACV on after the leave/in?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> How do you do that? Do you spray  ACV on after the leave/in?



It depends on what you are comfortable with. You want to use a product that has a ph between 4 and 5.5.

Most people will just use something like the kinky curl gel which has a ph of 5 to close the cuticle. You can use a very diluted mixture of acv. I think some have used 32 oz of water with I think its 1 tbsp of ACV. Don't quote me on that because I haven't measured and tested it. 

Some people use a product with aloe vera. 

I have mixed leave-in, water and a little acv to drop the ph of my leave-in.

The gist is that you want to use a product after your leave-in that has a ph of 4 to 5.5 and that are many ways to do that with purchased products, products you make yourself or by adding acv, aloe vera, citric acid etc to products.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 14, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It depends on what you are comfortable with. You want to use a product that has a ph between 4 and 5.5.  Most people will just use something like the kinky curl gel which has a ph of 5 to close the cuticle. You can use a very diluted mixture of acv. I think some have used 32 oz with I think its 1 tbsp of water. Don't quote me on that because I haven't measured and tested it.  Some people use a product with aloe vera.  I have mixed leave-in, water and a little acv to drop the ph of my leave-in.  The gist is that you want to use a product after your leave-in that has a ph of 4 to 5.5 and that are many ways to do that with purchased products, products you make yourself or by adding acv, aloe vera, citric acid etc to products.



Thanks I see what you mean.  I use aloe after I rinse my clay.  I got it


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 14, 2015)

3 weeks since starting the regimen and all I can say is, I can't wait to see what 6,12,etc. weeks of following the regimen strictly will bring!  My hair is looking so healthy I can cry!  I'm definitely 4b/a and not 4c like I thought and I'm still chopping scab hair.  

This pic was taken 1-2 weeks ago.


Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 14, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Clay is in and after checking for max...(scratch that)...*IMPROVED hydration,* I must say I'm pleased!  I plan to leave the clay in for 4-5 hours this time.
> 
> The front of my hair has never looked this soft and curly, even after starting mhm.  Today marks a miles stone.  My nape and my bangs always thinned and broke off with relaxers and its proving that these two areas have a looser texture.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I agree with the bolded. I see that with my hair as well...much improved.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> 3 weeks since starting the regimen and all I can say is, I can't wait to see what 6,12,etc. weeks of following the regimen strictly will bring!  My hair is looking so healthy I can cry!  I'm definitely 4b/a and not 4c like I thought and I'm still chopping scab hair.
> 
> This pic was taken 1-2 weeks ago.
> View attachment 293319
> ...



I am glad you are having a better experience this week.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2015)

It usually takes me forever to do my hair but I finished the whole regimen in 3 hours including putting in my flat twist 

I used the jessicurl aloeba conditioner which I like. I may repurchase when it's on sale. And I made my clay with just water.

Starting to see more definition in the front with the clay in.

Since I'm busy this weekend I will probably wash on Friday so I don't go over 3 days.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 14, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It usually takes me forever to do my hair but I finished the whole regimen in 3 hours including putting in my flat twist
> 
> I used the jessicurl aloeba conditioner which I like. I may repurchase when it's on sale. And I made my clay with just water.
> 
> ...



3 hours is amazing timing!  Do you do each step for the minimum amount of time??  

Yay on seeing more definition, its such a good feeling to see big improvements!  How long have you been doing the regimen!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> 3 hours is amazing timing!  Do you do each step for the minimum amount of time??
> 
> Yay on seeing more definition, its such a good feeling to see big improvements!  How long have you been doing the regimen!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I did each step for at least 30 minutes. I just stopped dragging my butt. 

I've been doing HMM since June but I haven't been doing every 3 days. After the first month I think I switched to once every 5 days because it took so long to twist my hair. I just started every 3 days this month.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 14, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I did each step for at least 30 minutes. I just stopped dragging my butt.
> 
> I've been doing HMM since June but I haven't been doing every 3 days. After the first month I think I switched to once every 5 days because it took so long to twist my hair. I just started every 3 days this month.



Oh the butt dragging thing...I doubt I can stop dragging mine, Lol.  I can't imagine trying to do every 3 days with a lot of hair, I'm so glad i'm working towards MH with a TWA.  I chemically processed my hair for 30 years, I have a lot of detoxing to do so I'm going full speed as long as I can afford to.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 15, 2015)

What are the pros and cons of rhassoul clay versues bentonite?


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 15, 2015)

I used ghassoul clay for the first time and it did its job very very well but me no likey. I like my hair getting bigger as it dries. I will use bentonite clay next time and compare results.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## tashboog (Jan 15, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It depends on what you are comfortable with. You want to use a product that has a ph between 4 and 5.5.
> 
> Most people will just use something like the kinky curl gel which has a ph of 5 to close the cuticle. You can use a very diluted mixture of acv. I think some have used *32 oz with I think its 1 tbsp of water*. Don't quote me on that because I haven't measured and tested it.
> 
> ...



faithVA I think you meant to say 32 oz of water with 1 tbsp of ACV. Just clarifying so that people aren't using 32 oz of ACV which would be way too much to put on your hair.


----------



## tashboog (Jan 15, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> What are the pros and cons of rhassoul clay versues bentonite?



aharri23 Protective Princess did a video comparing the two. Here is the link. HTH
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd1m014DgMo


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> I used ghassoul clay for the first time and it did its job very very well but me no likey. I like my hair getting bigger as it dries. I will use bentonite clay next time and compare results.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Did you use it with just water or did you add honey and oil? If you added honey and oil try the rhassoul with just water next time.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> What are the pros and cons of rhassoul clay versues bentonite?



I think it depends on your hair. I think bentonite works better for high porosity and those that have hair that isn't super dehydrated. 

For me bentonite was killing my hair. It was sucking all the waters and oils out of my hair. My hair would tangle when I applied it and would be super dry when I rinsed. I could only leave it on for 15 minutes. I had to make sure I used oil and honey. But bentonite is less expensive and 1/2 cup of bentonite makes more mud than 1/2 cup of rhassoul.

Rhassoul for me is gentler on my hair. Even my dry hair can accept rhassoul just mixed with water and not have a problem. I can leave it on for an hour and it doesn't dry my hair out.

For those that have both remember you can mix them. Use more of the one you like the best.

Bentonite is used for kitty litter if that gives you an idea of its absorption properties.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2015)

tashboog said:


> faithVA I think you meant to say 32 oz of water with 1 tbsp of ACV. Just clarifying so that people aren't using 32 oz of ACV which would be way too much to put on your hair.



I told them don't quote me on that  You are right. I went back and changed it. Thanks


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 15, 2015)

Been doing the GHE under a beanie since Monday, haven't washed my hair since Saturday. I just don't feel like being bothered. I usually alternate doing my girls' hair so that I'm not doing it all on the same weekend. Two of them went to a sleepover last weekend so now I have all 4 heads to do this weekend which leaves me at the bottom of the list. Who knows when I'll get to my own


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Been doing the GHE under a beanie since Monday, haven't washed my hair since Saturday. I just don't feel like being bothered. I usually alternate doing my girls' hair so that I'm not doing it all on the same weekend. Two of them went to a sleepover last weekend so now I have all 4 heads to do this weekend which leaves me at the bottom of the list. Who knows when I'll get to my own



 You have a lot to do momma. Take your time and get to it when you can. Since you have been gheing, you are still at least moisturized under your beanie.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 15, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> What are the pros and cons of rhassoul clay versues bentonite?



For MHM, I used bentonite clay from September to December. And am using rhassoul currently. I managed to get the same amount of clay (2lbs) for around the same price on Amazon. I use more rhassoul than bentonite to get the same amount of mixture. Careful, ACV really waters down the rhassoul so where a use maybe a spoonful for my bentonite mix, thanks to advice from faithVA, I only add a small splash to rhassoul. I dont add oil to my rhassoul clay. My hair seems defined with both clays but rhassoul leaves my hair slightly softer. 

I am one of those who feels longer is better when it comes to leaving the mix on my hair. If you've tried leaving the clay on for 30mins vs a longer time, has anyone noticed the length of time making a difference in their outcome?

ETA: I try not to leave the clay on for longer than an hr and a half now- my timing includes application, where previously it did not. I think the longer times don't impact my hair so much when I am baggying and wigging (bald spot regi). But when I wore my hair out, it was looking a bit dry.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2015)

I wanted to do the porosity test after the clay step last night, but what I'm noticing is that I have so few shed hairs after applying the clay that it is hard to find hair to do the test with. That is definitely progress. There use to be a time that my hair shed from the time I took out the style until I finished putting the new style in. It was a mess. I had hair everywhere.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 15, 2015)

I have hair shedding at every step except maybe the application of the leave-in and/or gel. When I do MHM with a two or three day gap, I have a lot less shed hair than when I've done GHE for a week or more. But I always have shed hair. I do my routine in the bathroom so I can rinse the hairs off my hands as I go. I use this opportunity to collect the hairs to compare the state/amounts when I am done (may be a bit manky but I do it for the love of my hair lol). I check if they are shed hairs vs breakage and I believe they are shed (at least I hope).


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 15, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> For MHM, I used bentonite clay from September to December. And am using rhassoul currently. I managed to get the same amount of clay (2lbs) for around the same price on Amazon. I use more rhassoul than bentonite to get the same amount of mixture. Careful, ACV really waters down the rhassoul so where a use maybe a spoonful for my bentonite mix, thanks to advice from faithVA, I only add a small splash to rhassoul. I dont add oil to my rhassoul clay. My hair seems defined with both clays but rhassoul leaves my hair slightly softer.  I am one of those who feels longer is better when it comes to leaving the mix on my hair. If you've tried leaving the clay on for 30mins vs a longer time, has anyone noticed the length of time making a difference in their outcome?



I leave my bentonite in overnight and I don't have any problems.  I do mix it with olive oil and molasses though.  I don't know if it is important to this discussion but am 3c and my curls are defined without this.  I use the method to avoid tangles


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2015)

I am too afraid to leave my clay in overnight but I do want to try leaving it in maybe 3 hours. I just never seem to find the time to do that. I'm rarely home all day. Maybe if we have a snow day I will try it then.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2015)

I put links to some of the clay distributors in the 1st post. Are there any other things you ladies would like for me to add?


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 15, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I am too afraid to leave my clay in overnight but I do want to try leaving it in maybe 3 hours. I just never seem to find the time to do that. I'm rarely home all day. Maybe if we have a snow day I will try it then.



I use a plastic cap so it doesn't dry out and get stiff during the night It helps me do the process every 3 days.  I do the BS and DC and leave the clay in overnight and rinse and go in the morning.  That way my hair is fresh everyday.  I don't like second day hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I use a plastic cap so it doesn't dry out and get stiff during the night It helps me do the process every 3 days.  I do the BS and DC and leave the clay in overnight and rinse and go in the morning.  That way my hair is fresh everyday.  I don't like second day hair.



Even with a plastic cap I'm concerned that the clay may be drying to my hair. I know the rhassoul is better for my hair than the bentonite but I'm still a bit wary. I don't wear a WNG so I really don't need an overnight treatment unless I'm just too tired to rinse it out. I only want to see if having it in a longer has any benefits. My instinct tells me to leave well enough alone  Just because other people can do it doesn't mean I can.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 15, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Even with a plastic cap I'm concerned that the clay may be drying to my hair. I know the rhassoul is better for my hair than the bentonite but I'm still a bit wary. I don't wear a WNG so I really don't need an overnight treatment unless I'm just too tired to rinse it out. I only want to see if having it in a longer has any benefits. My instinct tells me to leave well enough alone  Just because other people can do it doesn't mean I can.



You are right, do you.


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks guys for the responses, one more question I want to start wearing a beanie every now and then (maybe like 1-2x a week) will the beanie dry my hair out or cause damage? It's really cold outside and i feel the beanie will help me stay warm while playing outside sports


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Thanks guys for the responses, one more question I want to start wearing a beanie every now and then (maybe like 1-2x a week) will the beanie dry my hair out or cause damage? It's really cold outside and i feel the beanie will help me stay warm while playing outside sports



I put my plastic cap on under my beanie. If a plastic cap won't fit try putting some type of satin cap on or lining your beanie with satin. It will be gentler on your hair and it will be warmer.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 15, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I leave my bentonite in overnight and I don't have any problems.  I do mix it with olive oil and molasses though.  I don't know if it is important to this discussion but am 3c and my curls are defined without this.  I use the method to avoid tangles



I just wanted to see if anyone noticed if their hair felt softer, retained moisture for longer because they left the clay on longer, or if anyone got the same results whether they left the clay on long or not. 
I've only ever left it on for probably an hour and a half or more, never less. This is partially because 1. I read on Pinke's MHM website that the longer you leave the mix on the better. 2. I am a practitioner of extending times when it comes to treatments lol I can't seem to help myself. I'd love to reduce my wash day by a couple of hrs. I will probably test it for myself one of these days.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 15, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Thanks guys for the responses, one more question I want to start wearing a beanie every now and then (maybe like 1-2x a week) will the beanie dry my hair out or cause damage? It's really cold outside and i feel the beanie will help me stay warm while playing outside sports



I wear a plastic cap and satin bonnet under my beanie.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 15, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> For MHM, I used bentonite clay from September to December. And am using rhassoul currently. I managed to get the same amount of clay (2lbs) for around the same price on Amazon. I use more rhassoul than bentonite to get the same amount of mixture. Careful, ACV really waters down the rhassoul so where a use maybe a spoonful for my bentonite mix, thanks to advice from faithVA, I only add a small splash to rhassoul. I dont add oil to my rhassoul clay. My hair seems defined with both clays but rhassoul leaves my hair slightly softer.
> 
> I am one of those who feels longer is better when it comes to leaving the mix on my hair. If you've tried leaving the clay on for 30mins vs a longer time, has anyone noticed the length of time making a difference in their outcome?



I definitely noticed a difference when I started leaving my clay in longer. I only kept the clay in for 15 mins when I was using bentonite because it was drying to my hair. I kept it in for atleast an hour when I switched to rhassoul. Now I'm using Terresentials and I've been sleeping in it but only because I usually do my hair after my crew has gone to bed and by the time I get to the clay step I'm tired.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> hairtimes5;[/USER]21007501]I definitely noticed a difference when I started leaving my clay in longer. I only kept the clay in for 15 mins when I was using bentonite because it was drying to my hair. I kept it in for atleast an hour when I switched to rhassoul. Now I'm using Terresentials and I've been sleeping in it but only because I usually do my hair after my crew has gone to bed and by the time I get to the clay step I'm tired.



Have you notice a difference between leaving it in one hour versus leaving it in overnight?


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks hairtimes5. I'm also interested in your response to faithVA...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 15, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Thanks guys for the responses, one more question I want to start wearing a beanie every now and then (maybe like 1-2x a week) will the beanie dry my hair out or cause damage? It's really cold outside and i feel the beanie will help me stay warm while playing outside sports



I wore a plastic cap under my beanie yesterday and as self consciousness as I am about my appearance, I felt perfectly confident.  My beanie has holes in it.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 15, 2015)

I leave my clay on for hours...yesterday it was at least 5 hours.  I may keep it on for 30-45 minutes next time to see if there is w difference.  I use NOW brand Moroccan Red clay.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2015)

Yesterday for the first time I saw root to tip definition with the clay in, in the front section of my hair. When I rinse its not there. Does anyone have any estimates in washes or weeks to go from one phase to the next?

I jotted the date in my notebook so I can track it.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Yesterday for the first time I saw root to tip definition with the clay in, in the front section of my hair. When I rinse its not there. Does anyone have any estimates in washes or weeks to go from one phase to the next?
> 
> I jotted the date in my notebook so I can track it.



That's great  I have no idea with regards to how many washes Although, I am keeping track of how many 'cycles' I go through, as well as general cowashes. (So far its been 20 rounds of MHM steps. 
It's funny because my hair seemed to coil more with the bentonite clay. I don't notice root to tip definition at this point. My hair appears more kinky/wavy than coily with rhassoul clay. I will try bentonite clay on my next go and see if it's the clay or my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> That's great  I have no idea with regards to how many washes Although, I am keeping track of how many 'cycles' I go through, as well as general cowashes. (So far its been 20 rounds of MHM steps.
> It's funny because my hair seemed to coil more with the bentonite clay. I don't notice root to tip definition at this point. My hair appears more kinky/wavy than coily with rhassoul clay. I will try bentonite clay on my next go and see if it's the clay or my hair.



You may want to try a blend. Whichever clay you like the best use that as a base and then add some of the other. So if you like bentonite best you can try 5 tbs of bentonite with 2 tbs of rhassoul  of something similar.


----------



## atlien11 (Jan 16, 2015)

Forgive my stupid questions but how are you ladies sleeping with clay in your hair and not creating a huge mess on your pillow/sheets? Are you saran wrapping your hair before bedtime? Thanks!


----------



## atlien11 (Jan 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What type of clay did you buy?
> 
> Are you low porosity? Then BS should work well.
> 
> ...



faithVA Yep i am def low porosity. I was thinking about using a very diluted form of acv as the very last rinse step to seal in the leave -in. I think we are on the same page  Also i bought rhassoul clay bc Bentonite seemed like it would be too drying per everyones feedback.

Please let me know how you are sleeping in clay however (see post above  )


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 16, 2015)

atlien11 said:


> Forgive my stupid questions but how are you ladies sleeping with clay in your hair and not creating a huge mess on your pillow/sheets? Are you saran wrapping your hair before bedtime? Thanks!



I don't sleep with my clay on but I can see how its possible.  The hair isn't soaking wet and no longer drippy when I apply my clay.  When I went out with my beanie, I just wiped all the clay from my skin as close to my hair line as possible...with a plastic cap and a scarf nothing leaks because the hair stays moist, not wet.  If it does happen to get on your pillow, its OK because the clay doesn't stain plus its also good for your skin ;-).

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Have you notice a difference between leaving it in one hour versus leaving it in overnight?



I have. My curls are much more elongated when I leave it on overnight.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 16, 2015)

atlien11 said:


> Forgive my stupid questions but how are you ladies sleeping with clay in your hair and not creating a huge mess on your pillow/sheets? Are you saran wrapping your hair before bedtime? Thanks!



I put a plastic cap and satin bonnet on then tie a scarf around the perimeter to catch any drippies.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 16, 2015)

I have no idea which number of days I'm on, somewhere between 10-15 so I'll estimate 10 as of today .  

Today I decided to do the alternate step 1 with 
2 tbsp BS
1 tsp evoo
2 tbsp honey
8oz water
2 oz conditioner (tresamme naturals)

I decided to switch back to BS after the unofficial poll resulted in most Lo-Po ladies prefering BS over ACV.  My hair did look and feel better after washing it out.  I'm now steaming in step 2 for 30 minutes.  I plan to leave my clay on for up to 8 hours.  I know yesterday I said I'd try doing it for 30 minutes to an hour but I'm not willing to take the chance of losing progress on case study.  I'll let you ladies test the difference, Lol.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 16, 2015)

atlien11 said:


> Forgive my stupid questions but how are you ladies sleeping with clay in your hair and not creating a huge mess on your pillow/sheets? Are you saran wrapping your hair before bedtime? Thanks!


 

I use a plastic cap and my mixture is not runny so I don't have any problems with my pillow case. I use molasses in my mix and for some reason that makes it kind of foamy and like cake batter.


----------



## atlien11 (Jan 16, 2015)

HopefulOne hairtimes5 KiWiStyle

This will be my first time using clay and my only reference is actually applying clay to my face. I know the clay dries and eventually you rinse it off, so i thought perhaps this is how it should be done on your hair.

It sounds like you ladies are keeping it moist however by using plastic caps and sleeping on it. Can you confirm?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 16, 2015)

atlien11 said:


> HopefulOne hairtimes5 KiWiStyle
> 
> This will be my first time using clay and my only reference is actually applying clay to my face. I know the clay dries and eventually you rinse it off, so i thought perhaps this is how it should be done on your hair.
> 
> It sounds like you ladies are keeping it moist however by using plastic caps and sleeping on it. Can you confirm?



Absolutely YES, wear a plastic cap even if you're just keeping your clay in for the minimum amount of time!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 16, 2015)

atlien11 said:


> @HopefulOne @hairtimes5 @KiWiStyle
> 
> This will be my first time using clay and my only reference is actually applying clay to my face. I know the clay dries and eventually you rinse it off, so i thought perhaps this is how it should be done on your hair.
> 
> It sounds like you ladies are keeping it moist however by using plastic caps and sleeping on it. Can you confirm?


 

Just to clarify, I use a plastic cap with my clay even if I wasn't going to leave it on overnight. I think it would be difficult to remove the clay if it dried onto your hair.   I also use a plastic cap with my DC.


----------



## nycutiepie (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

I'm new to MHM but I've been following this thread and I've done 3 rounds of the treatment within the last 2 weeks.  My hair is natural, fine, low density, 4a/b/c (in various sections) and a little shorter than APL.  I started with the modified Cherry Lola and then I moved on to the regular regimen.  I use BS mixed with TJTT on dry hair, rinse, use diluted TJTT rinse and then Bentonite (I mix with a little EVOO and water), rinse, apply KKNT (sometimes full strength), apply Camille Rose Moisture Milk, seal with NOW Grapeseed Oil (1 out of 3X), and flat twist to dry.  I have KKC but I do not do WNG so haven't used it.

*Points to Note:*
I do not cover with a plastic cap during the clay step (don't know if I'm supposed to) and it dries up
I detangle before, during and after every step  
I have not put a comb in my hair since I started MHM
I wear a wig so I'm not doing WnG
I have very little shed hair but what does shed, usually sheds after the BS step
My hair is MUCH easier to detangle since MHM
I have no SSK which I previously had some problems with
My hair has serious definition after rinsing the clay
I leave each step on for no longer than 2 hours


So far I like the results but it's too early to determine.  I was relaxed all my life and transitioned and now fully natural for about 2.5 years.  I'm hoping to be able to wear my natural hair by the summer, but I prefer more length since I have considerable shrinkage.

I'm going to get my hair trimmed and blown out today since I want to start fresh, but I will try to take pics and post so I can be a contributing member.


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 16, 2015)

UFD Curly Magic gives crazy shrinkage but pretty good moisture if anyone was interested in trying it..I like my homemade gel better that has no aloe in it. I really think my hair dislikes aloe, but almost every gel has it for some reason? I mean what is so magical about aloe? There are other options to lower the pH


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 16, 2015)

Woohoo, I got my Naturelle Grow Marshmallow conditioner in the mail yesteday. I plan to use it either tonight or tmrw. I'm due for my Cherry Lola treatment, so hopefully I'll be able to do all my steps at one time. I'll DC with the NG and use my Tresemme as my leave in.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 16, 2015)

Do any of the ladies update the recommnded MHM Product Lists?


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 16, 2015)

Doing a henna and indigo treatment this weekend, followed my overnight conditioning and sealing with oil till my next treatment. Not sure how that will turn out....

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Do any of the ladies update the recommnded MHM Product Lists?



No. Occasionally MsDeeKay will do a review of a new product.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2015)

Washed tonight. Nothing different. Doing flat twist in the back and perm rods in the front.

Wash again on Monday.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 17, 2015)

SIGH. it's that time again. 

BS+VO5 for 30 min, then VO5+DC overnight, then bentonite+ACV in the morning for 30 min, then tea+fenugreek rinse, then whipped shea butter.

Flashback to the last tea rinse:


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 17, 2015)

atlien11 said:


> HopefulOne hairtimes5 KiWiStyle
> 
> This will be my first time using clay and my only reference is actually applying clay to my face. I know the clay dries and eventually you rinse it off, so i thought perhaps this is how it should be done on your hair.
> 
> It sounds like you ladies are keeping it moist however by using plastic caps and sleeping on it. Can you confirm?



Yes I wear a plastic so it stays moist.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 17, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> UFD Curly Magic gives crazy shrinkage but pretty good moisture if anyone was interested in trying it..I like my homemade gel better that has no aloe in it. I really think my hair dislikes aloe, but almost every gel has it for some reason? I mean what is so magical about aloe? There are other options to lower the pH



I'm going to try this when my beloved Hello Curly runs out.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 17, 2015)

Leaving the clay on for more than a few hours isn't beneficial, at least it wasn't in my case.  In fact, it dried my hair out and I had to DC without heat after step 3 to get moisture back.  From now on, I'll only leave it on for no more than 4 hours.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 17, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Leaving the clay on for more than a few hours isn't beneficial, at least it wasn't in my case.  In fact, it dried my hair out and I had to DC without heat after step 3 to get moisture back.  From now on, I'll only leave it on for no more than 4 hours.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


Thanks for sharing that. I was considering a long session with the clay step, I think it's a no go for now.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 17, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thanks for sharing that. I was considering a long session with the clay step, I think it's a no go for now.



You're welcome...glad to help ;-)

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Leaving the clay on for more than a few hours isn't beneficial, at least it wasn't in my case.  In fact, it dried my hair out and I had to DC without heat after step 3 to get moisture back.  From now on, I'll only leave it on for no more than 4 hours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Thanks for sharing. That's what I thought would happen to me. My Instinct was telling me no.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You may want to try a blend. Whichever clay you like the best use that as a base and then add some of the other. So if you like bentonite best you can try 5 tbs of bentonite with 2 tbs of rhassoul  of something similar.



Thanks for the tip. I think I will try it tomorrow. I am currently DCing with a mixture of KKKT and TJTTT. Earlier today I took my canerows down and section by section, detangled on damp hair using some WGO on my hands.
For step 1, I used BS/ TJTTT again but there wasn't much slip and the ends of my hair felt abnormally tangled. I kept that on for about 30 mins. I decided to go back to KKKT for cowash and DC. As soon as I applied that stuff that wonderful slip returned and my hair was super easy to move through. I applied some TJTTT to my ends.
I'm currently sitting with a hot towel/shower cap/baggy combo. I think I'll keep it in overnight.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 17, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Leaving the clay on for more than a few hours isn't beneficial, at least it wasn't in my case.  In fact, it dried my hair out and I had to DC without heat after step 3 to get moisture back.  From now on, I'll only leave it on for no more than 4 hours.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF




Just goes to show that things work differently on everyone.  I leave my bentonite on all night and my hair feels great.  I bought some rhassoul  mask and I leave that on overnight.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 17, 2015)

Henna and indigo done. Deep conditioning overnight with jessicurl too shea treatment. Looking forward to what results will look like tomorrow morning.  planning to rinse out then apply gel and almond oil.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 17, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Just goes to show that things work differently on everyone.  I leave my bentonite on all night and my hair feels great.  I bought some rhassoul  mask and I leave that on overnight.



Yes, everyone's hair responds differently.  Do you have course or fine hair?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 17, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Yes, everyone's hair responds differently.  Do you have course or fine hair?  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I have fine hair that is 3b when it is wet and shrinks to 3c.  I like the weight of the clay on my hair after I rinse it.  It makes my hair fell thicker.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 17, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I have fine hair that is 3b when it is wet and shrinks to 3c.  I like the weight of the clay on my hair after I rinse it.  It makes my hair fell thicker.



Type 4 hair is naturally much dryer than any other hair type so it makes since to me that your hair isn't responding the same with the extended application. I'm 4b and only 7 months post relaxer after 30 years so my hair is really dry already.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Thanks for sharing. That's what I thought would happen to me. My Instinct was telling me no.



faithVA you're welcome.  While I rinsed the clay out I could literally hear the dryness.  I was always confused when people said their hair was wet but dry, it just didn't make since.  Now I know exactly what they meant.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 17, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Type 4 hair is naturally much dryer than any other hair type so it makes since to me that your hair isn't responding the same with the extended application. I'm 4b and only 7 months post relaxer after 30 years so my hair is really dry already.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



That is the beauty of the board,  there are so many different hair journeys.  I use MHM for tangles, some use it for definition,  with adjustments it works for everyone.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 17, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> faithVA you're welcome.  While I rinsed the clay out I could literally hear the dryness.  I was always confused when people said their hair was wet but dry, it just didn't make since.  Now I know exactly what they meant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I experienced some of this wet dryness today


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 17, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I experienced some of this wet dryness today



What caused yours?  I'm going to hold off on the clay until Monday night and just cw until then to make sure I maintain moisture before stripping it out again.  I'm really not sure how to correct it.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 17, 2015)

A couple of weeks ago I mentioned that I liked my hair definition and less tangles with the MHM method but I disliked my hair dryness.  FaithVa suggested that I elimate the BS and clay to get my moisture level back and then individually introduce the BS and clay to see what happened.  Thanks Faith because the last 3 washes I used the naturelle hair cleansing conditioner followed by deep conditioner and leave-in (all naturelle grow hair products). Thanks Faith for mentioning these products.  Love them!  Next wash, I am going to reintroduce the rhassoul clay to see how it works.  I think I am going to elimate the BS except for the cherry lola treatment every 2-3 months.  I am not too keen on the BS for some reason and right now it seems like my results are the same without it.  I will keep you all posted on developments!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 17, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> A couple of weeks ago I mentioned that I liked my hair definition and less tangles with the MHM method but I disliked my hair dryness.  FaithVa suggested that I elimate the BS and clay to get my moisture level back and then individually introduce the BS and clay to see what happened.  Thanks Faith because the last 3 washes I used the naturelle hair cleansing conditioner followed by deep conditioner and leave-in (all naturelle grow hair products). Thanks Faith for mentioning these products.  Love them!  Next wash, I am going to reintroduce the rhassoul clay to see how it works.  I think I am going to elimate the BS except for the cherry lola treatment every 2-3 months.  I am not too keen on the BS for some reason and right now it seems like my results are the same without it.  I will keep you all posted on developments!



Thanks for this!  I was seriously considering that maybe the clay is sufficient in cleansing my hair.  I mean, I can use a cleansing conditioner like you mentioned for my step 1 and on occasion use the BS or ACV. I had been really trying to stick to the regimen as it is for a while.  Maybe a month is long enough.  We'll see.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 17, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks for this!  I was seriously considering that maybe the clay is sufficient in cleansing my hair.  I mean, I can use a cleansing conditioner like you mentioned for my step 1 and on occasion use the BS or ACV. I had been really trying to stick to the regimen as it is for a while.  Maybe a month is long enough.  We'll see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I did 12 washes sticking to the MHM regime and the last couple of times I lost more hair because it was so dry and I begin th suspect it was caused by the BS or the clay.   I am going to see what happens when I reintroduce the clay.  I have now done 3 washes without any BS or clay. I think in the end we have to do what is best for our individual hair even when that requires modifying the MHM regime.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 17, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> I did 12 washes sticking to the MHM regime and the last couple of times I lost more hair because it was so dry and I begin th suspect it was caused by the BS or the clay.   I am going to see what happens when I reintroduce the clay.  I have now done 3 washes without any BS or clay. I think in the end we have to do what is best for our individual hair even when that requires modifying the MHM regime.



Please keep us posted.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 18, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> What caused yours?  I'm going to hold off on the clay until Monday night and just cw until then to make sure I maintain moisture before stripping it out again.  I'm really not sure how to correct it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I've done 21 MHM washes now. It was my second time using the Trader Joe's conditioner with the BS and I dont think that conditioner has enough slip alone. I think this was the issue. Next time I will use ACV. I usually alternate between the ACV and BS for step one with no apparent issues. I did GHE for a week before this last wash. So far, I've lost a normal (for me) amount of shed hair for this period of time.

After the all-day-and-overnight DC my hair felt very soft. I'm currently letting a mix of rhassoul, bentonite, water, honey and cayenne pepper sit for a couple of hrs, so we'll see how this turns out.


----------



## nycutiepie (Jan 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> No. Occasionally MsDeeKay will do a review of a new product.


 They should try to keep it updated. I'm a PJ and like to try new products but I'm only trying to use what's approved.  I'm too lazy to research on my own


----------



## nycutiepie (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm currently DC without heat with the Alikay Honey and Sage DC and it's the first time I'm using it.  So far it looks like my hair has absorbed it which I think is a good sign.  I think I'm going to try this NOW Morroccan Red Clay powder I've had for a while.  I've only used Bentonite clay in the past and had good results so I don't want to screw anything up.  I can't seem to find any results posted for anyone that's used the NOW Morroccan Red Clay but perhaps I will mix them and see what happens.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 18, 2015)

Y'all I'm addicted to the clay.  I did another clay this morning for about an hour or so, I think I've reached a plateau because there were no notable results from the last two treatments.  I'm considering going /cutting lower, when I went in for my last trim 3 weeks post BC, I realized later that she didn't take much off at all, she just shaped the edges and lined.   I think scab hair is hiding my "real hair" and if this is my real texture on top, I'd rather find out now while I'm in a TWA and exploring than to wait until I have 6" plus.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 18, 2015)

KiWiStyle Since finding this forum, I've read about this term 'scab hair'. How does this behave and look in comparison to the rest of your hair?


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 18, 2015)

After washing out the clay, my hair felt really soft. I applied my leave-in in the shower and didn't squeeze out any excess. I diluted some KCCC about half and half with water and applied heavily. The majority of my hair is still wet. I'll give it a few more hours air drying until I'm ready to braid it up.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 18, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> KiWiStyle Since finding this forum, I've read about this term 'scab hair'. How does this behave and look in comparison to the rest of your hair?



Its a controversial issue.  I actually believe in the science behind it and believe I may have it. Its hair that grows in after you've stopped relaxing but isn't your "real natural texture" because the chemicals are still underneath the scalp and still produces damaged hair for upto 2 years depending on how long you've been chemically altered.  

It is hair that is much drier, courser and grows straighter and wiry than it should.  I have portions on my head that has this scab hair because the newer growth is softer, shinier, smoother and more coily.  For some, it may just be the nature of their hair....but using clay to detox the scalp and hair may help you determine that sooner than later.  Just Google it and you'll fine lots of information on it, some backed by science and some by people who have experienced it and have pictures to prove how the hair texture changed over time.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 18, 2015)

^^^Yeah, I've read about it a few months ago when I first found this place. It's an interesting one. I think when my hair started getting hydrated at the ends, I almost convinced myself that my newly defined coily ends were scab hair . Thanks for your explanation.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 18, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Its a controversial issue.  I actually believe in the science behind it and believe I may have it. Its hair that grows in after you've stopped relaxing but isn't your "real natural texture" because the chemicals are still underneath the scalp and still produces damaged hair for upto 2 years depending on how long you've been chemically altered.
> 
> It is hair that is much drier, courser and grows straighter and wiry than it should.  I have portions on my head that has this scab hair because the newer growth is softer, shinier, smoother and more coily.  For some, it may just be the nature of their hair....but using clay to detox the scalp and hair may help you determine that sooner than later.  Just Google it and you'll fine lots of information on it, some backed by science and some by people who have experienced it and have pictures to prove how the hair texture changed over time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I've never heard of scab hair. Thanks for the explanation.  Very interesting. I think my mom might have this. She has been relaxing for 40+ yrs & has recently gone natural (almost natural) . The NG is coming in kindof wavy straight.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 18, 2015)

I CW tonight with diluted tressame naturals and applied diluted KCKT Leave in and then Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie.  My curls are popping!  I didn't use the curling soufflé because I'm going to bed but I'll try it tomorrow on top the smoothie.  I know its not approved but something had to give with this dry and dull hair.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 19, 2015)

Curls after the latest round (one section):


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 19, 2015)

I am so off track it's not even funny...I know I have to be past 7 days, smh.  I've squeezed in a couple of cowashes in between that's not enough. I just haven't had the time to do all the steps. I'll try tonight.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 19, 2015)

I think I'm finally beginning to see what max hydration looks and feels like on my head.  I rarely use shampoo and only sulfate-free when I do.  I'm loosely following the MHM because there is no way I could have ever done 7 days of the entire method.  I'm pretty sure some of my products are not MHM approved but...my hair is a lot less tangly, I can finger part after cleansing.  I can feel my curls/coils in the shower when wet and see them before I apply any product.  My T4-something hair doesn't break as much any more and I can finger smooth it without a comb or brush while detangling. It is very springy when wet and as I apply my conditioner.  I'm still struggling with styling and styling products.  I really hate the snotty feel of KCCC and I don't want stiffness or crunch when dry.  Any recommendations?


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm gonna try using a plastic cap for step 3. I've never tried it before.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 19, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I'm gonna try using a plastic cap for step 3. I've never tried it before.



I'm surprised. You've been doing MHM for a while, no? Do you let the clay get hard? How long do you usually leave yours on?


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry for the familiarity lol I swear I read the whole MHM thread on BHM


----------



## Guinan (Jan 19, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I think I'm finally beginning to see what max hydration looks and feels like on my head.  I rarely use shampoo and only sulfate-free when I do.  I'm loosely following the MHM because there is no way I could have ever done 7 days of the entire method.  I'm pretty sure some of my products are not MHM approved but...my hair is a lot less tangly, I can finger part after cleansing.  I can feel my curls/coils in the shower when wet and see them before I apply any product.  My T4-something hair doesn't break as much any more and I can finger smooth it without a comb or brush while detangling. It is very springy when wet and as I apply my conditioner.  I'm still struggling with styling and styling products.  I really hate the snotty feel of KCCC and I don't want stiffness or crunch when dry.  Any recommendations?



Have u tried goddess curls botanical gelle?  I absolutely love this stuff. I also like making my own FSG. It's the same recipe as others but i add peppermint oil to it for smell and stimulation


----------



## Guinan (Jan 19, 2015)

I have my DC on & i don't plan on rinsing it out until Wednesday. I just don't feel like it. I plan on wearing a curly bang & a slapcap. 

I think im gonna go back to using shea moisture shampoo. Cause after i do my ACV rinse my curls aren't as pronounced & its more frizzy. However after I complete the entire method my curls are popping & the frizz is alot better.


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 19, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I'm surprised. You've been doing MHM for a while, no? Do you let the clay get hard? How long do you usually leave yours on?



Yeah I've been doing MHM since April of 2014. I just never tried it. I hate spending money so I only use plastic caps if absoulutely needed  and the original instructions said you didn't need to use a plastic cap. I'm trying it out today though and will see how it goes. I normally leave mine on 10-15 mins. The clay would get hard but not that hard to rinse off.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sticking to every three days and its finally paying off. For step 1 I used curl ecstasy, water and Castile soap. I cleansed with jessicurl deep conditioner and then mixed rhassoul, water and a little olive oil fort the clay step. I left the clay on for two hours. I really worked the conditioner and clay into my strands which seemed to help.

I saw some nice definition with the clay and some some after I rinsed.

I dropped the honey from my clay mix because I think it interferes with my seeing definition.

After rinsing though I lose definition if I touch my hair. So still not ready for a wng. I hope to at least have update pictures at the end of the month.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2015)

Britishbeautybrands.com May be a good source of products for those outside of the US


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 19, 2015)

I have to grab more clay tomorrow because Butters n Bars hasn't shipped my order yet...it'll be 9 days  tomorrow.  I might get the betonite clay to see how it works in comparison to Moroccan red clay.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I have to grab more clay tomorrow because Butters n Bars hasn't shipped my order yet...it'll be 9 days  tomorrow.  I might get the betonite clay to see how it works in comparison to Moroccan red clay.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Have you sent them an email. She usually ships pretty quickly.

If you are experiencing dryness I would avoid the bentonite for now.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Have you sent them an email. She usually ships pretty quickly.
> 
> If you are experiencing dryness I would avoid the bentonite for now.



Yeah I emailed her on Friday I think and she responded by saying my order will ship no later than Tuesday (tomorrow). We'll see.  So betonite is more drying? I definitely won't be buying that then.  I have a feeling the Rhasshoul is going to be a game changer buts that's just me being optimistic.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 20, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Yeah I've been doing MHM since April of 2014. I just never tried it. I hate spending money so I only use plastic caps if absoulutely needed  and the original instructions said you didn't need to use a plastic cap. I'm trying it out today though and will see how it goes. I normally leave mine on 10-15 mins. The clay would get hard but not that hard to rinse off.



I hear you about the spending money lol. I'm one for a bit of improv.  No shower cap? A plastic bag comes in quite handy.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Yeah I emailed her on Friday I think and she responded by saying my order will ship no later than Tuesday (tomorrow). We'll see.  So betonite is more drying? I definitely won't be buying that then.  I have a feeling the Rhasshoul is going to be a game changer buts that's just me being optimistic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



If you are still experiencing dryness I would recommend keeping your step 1 and step 3 short, no longer than 30 minutes. You can DC with heat as long as you like.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm loving my satin line cap. I have my DC on and no one knows I pulled some curls out in the front to create a curly bang.


----------



## nycutiepie (Jan 20, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I have to grab more clay tomorrow because Butters n Bars hasn't shipped my order yet...it'll be 9 days  tomorrow.  I might get the betonite clay to see how it works in comparison to Moroccan red clay.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


How is the Moroccan red clay? I haven't used it yet but I have it.  I was going to mix it with bentonite but got too busy and ended up deep conditioning for 2 days.  I ended up finishing steps 3-5 this AM and used bentonite.  The Bentonite makes my hair kind of rough but it's strong.  I can also detangle so I don't really mind.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 20, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> How is the Moroccan red clay? I haven't used it yet but I have it.  I was going to mix it with bentonite but got too busy and ended up deep conditioning for 2 days.  I ended up finishing steps 3-5 this AM and used bentonite.  The Bentonite makes my hair kind of rough but it's strong.  I can also detangle so I don't really mind.



I don't have any other experience to compare it to but it definitely has help define my coils which I'm guessing couldn't happen without the hair maintaining some moisture.  I guess it can be drying because I'm struggling to maintain moisture throughout the day...but I have been leaving on for hours on in.  Starting today, I'll just do 30 minutes max.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Have you sent them an email. She usually ships pretty quickly.
> 
> If you are experiencing dryness I would avoid the bentonite for now.



faithVA I'm doing the CLCT w/egg for step 1 today and it says to leave on for 2 hours.  Should I decrease this time to 30 minutes as well?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2015)

[USER=323671 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle[/USER];21023765]faithVA I'm doing the CLCT w/egg for step 1 today and it says to leave on for 2 hours.  Should I decrease this time to 30 minutes as well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I have not found the CLCT to be drying. You can leave it on for the 2 hours. 

The bentonite is drying to our hair because bentonite absorbs water. Dry hair doesn't have much water to start with so if you leave it on for more than 15 minutes, it starts drawing water from our hair


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I have not found the CLCT to be drying. You can leave it on for the 2 hours.
> 
> The bentonite is drying to our hair because bentonite absorbs water. Dry hair doesn't have much water to start with so if you leave it on for more than 15 minutes, it starts drawing water from our hair



Great, thanks!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 20, 2015)

Did a twist out last night on partially dried hair and I was pleased to see progress in my hair because it finally can hold a twist. I paired Oyin Hair Dew with KCCC. I'd like to try the Camille Rose twisting cream. Instead of Wash and go's, I'll opt for these chunky twist on half dried hair. 

Not sure if this has been discussed but can Step 1 be the Bentonite Clay instead. I don't want to overdo it with the Baking soda use. So instead I would do:

-Bentonite Clay
-Deep condition
-Leave-In/Seal
-Styler cream (for Twists)


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh its about to be on! "The Science Of Transitioning", It just arrived in the mail, I love Audrey!! The things I've learned here with you ladies and the things I'll learn backed by science...I'm going to have some healthy natural hair!!



Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> Smiley79;21023915[/USER]]Did a twist out last night on partially dried hair and I was pleased to see progress in my hair because it finally can hold a twist. I paired Oyin Hair Dew with KCCC. I'd like to try the Camille Rose twisting cream. Instead of Wash and go's, I'll opt for these chunky twist on half dried hair.
> 
> Not sure if this has been discussed but can Step 1 be the Bentonite Clay instead. I don't want to overdo it with the Baking soda use. So instead I would do:
> 
> ...



If you are not low porosity and you aren't looking for definition, using bentonite clay first is fine.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh its about to be on! "The Science Of Transitioning", It just arrived in the mail, I love Audrey!! The things I've learned here with you ladies and the things I'll learn backed by science...I'm going to have some healthy natural hair!!
> 
> View attachment 294235
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Please share any useful tips you find.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Please share any useful tips you find.



For sure!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> If you are not low porosity and you aren't looking for definition, using bentonite clay first is fine.



faithVA...I am low porosity and I really NEED definition!  The BC has been so helpful with helping to bring out the texture that I've had all along. Who knew?!

When I did my research I saw so much info about the high PH level of Baking soda, so I did not want to use it too often anymore. I do like it way more than ACV too. I guess I'll have to use ACV for step one and then proceed with the rest of the steps.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> Smiley79;21024219[/USER]]faithVA...I am low porosity and I really NEED definition!  The BC has been so helpful with helping to bring out the texture that I've had all along. Who knew?!



If you don't feel comfortable with using baking soda for step 1, try making your own cleansing conditioner. I do 5 oz of conditioner, with 1 tbsp of castile soap with 2 oz of water. If you don't have castille soap try using shampoo. The conditioner will buffer the shampoo and get the layer of product off.

But leaving the clay after the conditioner helps remove the conditioner layer of film on your hair before applying your leave-in.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 20, 2015)

Waiting for the dang ph strips and preservatives to arrive so I can start making my own gel!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 20, 2015)

I would like your opinion on what I have started to do.  My 3c hair is already defined to the root.  I do the entire routine every 3 days.  I have started putting olive oil on my hair at night on the two days in between the MHM regimen.  I rinse it out in the morning put in my leave-ins and go. I haven't noticed in problems, but if I am going down a bad path I welcome advice.  As always, thank you for your help.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I would like your opinion on what I have started to do.  My 3c hair is already defined to the root.  I do the entire routine every 3 days.  I have started putting olive oil on my hair at night on the two days in between the MHM regimen.  I rinse it out in the morning put in my leave-ins and go. I haven't noticed in problems, but if I am going down a bad path I welcome advice.  As always, thank you for your help.



It sounds OK to me. I wouldn't worry to much since it isn't something that could dehydrate your hair. The worse case scenario is you end up with build up and have to use something to remove the build up.

If it is working for you keep doing it. It's not irreversible.

May I ask what led you to put the olive oil on at night and then rinse in the morning?


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 20, 2015)

Hair has been soft, defined and moisturised since my henna and indigo treatment 4 days ago. I wet in the morning and seal with oil and the curls bounce back. Doing the treatment again tonight coz I have an outing tomorrow and want to look fly!  I believe I'm approaching max hydration. Really prefer my 4ab portion to the 3c part which is kind of floppy. The 4ab part is just gorgeous - springy, big, bouncy, all kinds of attitude .

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm finally home & now i can wash this DC out. I took my clay out the fridge so that it could "defrost" alittle. I have no clue how i want to style my hair. Im thinking of just twisting and leaving it that way until next week. Im in the Valentine challenge in the fitness section of the board, so I really don't want to be bothered with my hair due to my workouts.


----------



## nycutiepie (Jan 20, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I'm finally home & now i can wash this DC out. I took my clay out the fridge so that it could "defrost" alittle. I have no clue how i want to style my hair. Im thinking of just twisting and leaving it that way until next week. Im in the Valentine challenge in the fitness section of the board, so I really don't want to be bothered with my hair due to my workouts.


What made you store the clay in the fridge? I just leave mine out but does it go bad?


----------



## nycutiepie (Jan 20, 2015)

I used the Camille Rose Almond Jai Twist Butter for the 1st time to seal this AM.  I used it after KKNT and I put my hair in 2 flat twists to dry and I covered with my wig for work.  I'm curious to see when I get home how this moisturizes compared to the CR Moisture Milk which I usually use.  The Almond Jai has a better ranking on Curlmart.  My hair is absorbing everything since I started MHM.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 20, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> What made you store the clay in the fridge? I just leave mine out but does it go bad?



Mines was getting a strange smell like it was going bad. Someone in this thread suggested that i refrigerate it to avoid the clay from smelling. It worked like a charm.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Mines was getting a strange smell like it was going bad. Someone in this thread suggested that i refrigerate it to avoid the clay from smelling. It worked like a charm.



I know the bentonite smells. I'm not sure if the rhassoul clay does.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> If you are not low porosity and you aren't looking for definition, using bentonite clay first is fine.



I'm trying this version of the method tonight. When I left the clay on overnight (I use bentonite), I felt like my hair was sucked dry. I am curious to see how my hair reacts to DCing after the clay step. 

Thanks for the info, faithVA!


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It sounds OK to me. I wouldn't worry to much since it isn't something that could dehydrate your hair. The worse case scenario is you end up with build up and have to use something to remove the build up.  If it is working for you keep doing it. It's not irreversible.  May I ask what led you to put the olive oil on at night and then rinse in the morning?



  I conditioner rinse on the two days I don't MHM so I thought I would try olive oil at night and see if I got any extra shine.  I have only done it a couple of times but my hair seems shinier.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I conditioner rinse on the two days I don't MHM so I thought I would try olive oil at night and see if I got any extra shine.  I have only done it a couple of times but my hair seems shinier.



Why do you do the extra conditioner washes? What does it do for you? Sorry if you answered this already.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 20, 2015)

I got pretty decent results today!  
CLCT for 1.5 hours.
DC for 7 hrs.
Clay for 30-45 minutes
Leeave-in steamed for about 10-15 minutes
Rinsed some of the leave in out
Applied Jane Carter Incredible curls
Shea moisture Coconut & Hibiscus curling gel soufflé

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Why do you do the extra conditioner washes? What does it do for you? Sorry if you answered this already.



I am 3c defined to the scalp.  I don't like second day hair so I hop in the shower and co wash put in my leave ins and it dries perfectly because I have devachan cut which just needs a little fluff when it is dry.  It takes me 30 seconds to detangle and I just smooth it down to dry.  I repeat I realize that I can  do this every morning because there is no issue with detangling.  I am going to post pictures this weekend so you see what I mean.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I am 3c defined to the scalp.  I don't like second day hair so I hop in the shower and co wash put in my leave ins and it dries perfectly because I have devachan cut which just needs a little fluff when it is dry.  It takes me 30 seconds to detangle and I just smooth it down to dry.  I repeat I realize that I can  do this every morning because there is no issue with detangling.  I am going to post pictures this weekend so you see what I mean.



Cool thanks. I have a million questions for you.  

When did you get a devacut? And did you get it in NY?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 20, 2015)

My hair is thriving on the MHM method. Really am amazed by the way my hair looks and feels. I have witnessed the benefits of MHM and I am going to be researching alternatives to gel for the WN go I am going to try using conditioner only without the gel.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Cool thanks. I have a million questions for you.   When did you get a devacut? And did you get it in NY?



I got a devachan cut two years ago and I get trims every four months.  I did not get it in NY, I got it in my area and chose a white master devachan stylist who does a good job.  You. Can ask me anything you want to know.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I got a devachan cut two years ago and I get trims every four months.  I did not get it in NY, I got it in my area and chose a white master devachan stylist who does a good job.  You. Can ask me anything you want to know.



I went to a guy in Raleigh to get one but my hair was too damaged and it wasn't hydrated enough. I would go back to him but he was really particular about using the Deva Curl products only. I found a place local that does Deva Cuts as well. When I get some length and my hair is hydrated I want to get my hair shaped.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2015)

Over the past few days, I have watched AketaFitGirl's videos from her big chop until she went off the air. Unfortunately, I have to admit that the MHM method is not PinkeCube's but AketaFitGirls. Besides describing the details of the method and giving recipes for the steps, I don't see any difference from what PinkeCube describes and what AketaFitGirl described in her last regimen video. PinkeCube did make AketaFitGirl's regimen popular though. So in the future I will say I'm doing AketaFitGirls MHM regimen. 

Even as a low porosity head AketaFitGirl's regimen is what I am actually doing


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 21, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Over the past few days, I have watched AketaFitGirl's videos from her big chop until she went off the air. Unfortunately, I have to admit that the MHM method is not PinkeCube's but AketaFitGirls. Besides describing the details of the method and giving recipes for the steps, I don't see any difference from what PinkeCube describes and what AketaFitGirl described in her last regimen video. PinkeCube did make AketaFitGirl's regimen popular though. So in the future I will say I'm doing AketaFitGirls MHM regimen.
> 
> Even as a low porosity head AketaFitGirl's regimen is what I am actually doing



Thanks...going to check her out today.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 21, 2015)

They weren't lying when they said that parts of your hair would change more rapidly than other parts. Some parts of my hair are stubborn and do not want to give in, lol, while other sections are doing the happy dance. I've been trying twist outs lately, and some parts of my hair are more defined than others. Overall I'm so happy with this method.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 21, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Over the past few days, I have watched AketaFitGirl's videos from her big chop until she went off the air. Unfortunately, I have to admit that the MHM method is not PinkeCube's but AketaFitGirls. Besides describing the details of the method and giving recipes for the steps, I don't see any difference from what PinkeCube describes and what AketaFitGirl described in her last regimen video. PinkeCube did make AketaFitGirl's regimen popular though. So in the future I will say I'm doing AketaFitGirls MHM regimen.
> 
> Even as a low porosity head AketaFitGirl's regimen is what I am actually doing


 
Thanks for letting us know this, I had no idea.  I love the regimen but it is nice to know the actual origin of the method.


----------



## chelleyrenee (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi everyone. I've been lurking In here for long enough lol thought I would join you all.  I'm in day 5 of the first seven days of the mhm. I'm really loving it so far. I will say I'm normal porosity but I just had baby 4 months ago and my hair had been extremely dry so this method is really helping.
1.Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube/Aketafitgirl? 
2.	When did you start the regimen? 1/17/14
3.	How often do you do the method?
Right now daily. I'll go to every other day or every 3 days
4.	Benefits seen so far
 Soft hair. Less tangles. More definition but that was never really an issues.
5.	Anything else you would like to share.
I'm a hardcore pj so a few of my products are not technically approved but they don't have any bad ingredients. Also my hair does well with protein. Aloe and coconut oil so I'm still using them  
8.	List your steps and products. New comers may find this helpful when looking at products and modifications. 
1.clarify with bs+water+ynobe pre poo or everyday coconut conditioner
2.cowash/dc overnight. Have used various conditioners mainly ynobe morigna mask. Not diluted
3. Clay was using terravedaorganix mud mask but ran out now just using bentonite clay water and some oil
4. Leave in. As of late terravedaorganix banana slip detangler and I'm sealing my ends with a butter. Just because it's so cold
5. Gel mainly aloe Vera. 

Not on the app yet so I Cant attach pics but I will!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Thanks for letting us know this, I had no idea.  I love the regimen but it is nice to know the actual origin of the method.



Let me clarify because I probably didn't in my original post. Pinkecube did give AketaFitGirl credit in her first few post. And she did modify it a bit. But about 95% of this method is AketaFitGirl's. However, I walked away from reading the BHM thread thinking that it was a big enough difference to attribute it to PinkeCube versus AketaFitGirl. It may not have been PinkeCube's intention for people to attribute it to her but that's how it ended up.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 21, 2015)

The Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie and soufflé was a no go.  For one, I didn't know its protein based and more importantly, after my hair dried and and trying to revive the next morning with water and a tiny amount of the soufflé gel, my hair felt horrible.  It felt sticky and terribly coated so I returned it this morning and bought the Deva Curl Trial Kit.  

So far so good, I'm steaming in the one conditioner presently (has little slip)  and will rinse and apply a little as leave in.  I'm only using this line today so I can see how the kit works together.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## AJellyCake (Jan 21, 2015)

Question. 

I think I remember the MHM site saying that any conditioner is fine and a deep conditioners aren't necessary. 

What do you think?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2015)

[USER=322545 said:
			
		

> AJellyCake[/USER];21029131]Question.
> 
> I think I remember the MHM site saying that any conditioner is fine and a deep conditioners aren't necessary.
> 
> What do you think?



No I'm pretty sure it doesn't say any conditioners are fine. It advocates staying away from certain items in conditioners especially if they have drying ingredients. 

Some people can get by without deep conditioning. Low Porosity may want to keep deep conditioning in their regimen until they reach max hydration.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 21, 2015)

Would a conditioner with these ingredients work for the DC step? I'm about to run out of Jessicurl and simply can't afford to order it again. This has glycerin but it's low down the list and I assume the clay step will remove it. By the way, the name of the product is Bentley Organic, Conditioner, Sunflower and Shea with Chamomile.  

Aqua (water), cetearyl alcohol, betaine, coco-glucoside, butyrospermum  parkii (shea butter)*, olea europaea (olive) fruit oil*, helianthus  annuus (sunflower) seed oil*, cocos nucifera (coconut) oil*, simmondsia  chinensis (jojoba) seed oil*, aloe barbadensis (aloe vera) leaf juice  powder*, citrus aurantium dulcis (orange) peel oil*, citrus grandis  (grapefruit) peel oil*, citrus medica limonum (lemon) peel oil*,  chamomilla recutita (matricaria) flower extract*, limonene*, glycerin,  citrus aurantium dulcis (orange) fruit extract, citrus grandis  (grapefruit) fruit extract, citrus aurantium bergamia (bergamot) fruit  extract, citrus tangerina (tangerine) fruit extract, anthemis nobilis  (chamomile) flower oil*, tocopherol, potassium sorbate, lactic acid,  citric acid, xanthan gum.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2015)

[USER=168786 said:
			
		

> msbettyboop[/USER];21029373]Would a conditioner with these ingredients work for the DC step? I'm about to run out of Jessicurl and simply can't afford to order it again. This has glycerin but it's low down the list and I assume the clay step will remove it. By the way, the name of the product is Bentley Organic, Conditioner, Sunflower and Shea with Chamomile.
> 
> Aqua (water), cetearyl alcohol, betaine, coco-glucoside, butyrospermum  parkii (shea butter)*, olea europaea (olive) fruit oil*, helianthus  annuus (sunflower) seed oil*, cocos nucifera (coconut) oil*, simmondsia  chinensis (jojoba) seed oil*, aloe barbadensis (aloe vera) leaf juice  powder*, citrus aurantium dulcis (orange) peel oil*, citrus grandis  (grapefruit) peel oil*, citrus medica limonum (lemon) peel oil*,  chamomilla recutita (matricaria) flower extract*, limonene*, glycerin,  citrus aurantium dulcis (orange) fruit extract, citrus grandis  (grapefruit) fruit extract, citrus aurantium bergamia (bergamot) fruit  extract, citrus tangerina (tangerine) fruit extract, anthemis nobilis  (chamomile) flower oil*, tocopherol, potassium sorbate, lactic acid,  citric acid, xanthan gum.



I am not an MHM ingredient expert but it looks fine to me. There is coconut oil and aloe vera. As long as your hair is good with those it is fine. 

Where are you buying it from?

I'm thinking about buying the large sizes of one of the jessicurl conditioners but waiting on a serious sale.


----------



## AJellyCake (Jan 21, 2015)

faithVA said:


> No I'm pretty sure it doesn't say any conditioners are fine. It advocates staying away from certain items in conditioners especially if they have drying ingredients.
> 
> Some people can get by without deep conditioning. Low Porosity may want to keep deep conditioning in their regimen until they reach max hydration.



Thanks as always, faithVA. 

I think I was a little bit unclear, so I decided to look it up.

On the MHM website it says:
_Which ever one of these conditioners you pick, they are going to function as your Cowash, your Deep Conditioner, and your Leave in. There is no need to use a different product– all conditioner functions the same unless its specifically a cleansing cowash, with an actual cleanser in it. None of these are. You can choose to water down the conditioner differently depending on how thick or watery you want it during each step._

Do you all agree that there is really no difference between using an approved conditioner that is a regular conditioner and one that is called a deep conditioner? Do you believe they "function the same?"


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 21, 2015)

I have two bottles of Ouidad gel - moisture lock and heat and humidity gel. I don't want to waste it so I'm thinking of diluting it and finishing them before I move on to my own gel. They're pretty expensive and can't just throw them away.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> I have two bottles of Ouidad gel - moisture lock and heat and humidity gel. I don't want to waste it so I'm thinking of diluting it and finishing them before I move on to my own gel. They're pretty expensive and can't just throw them away.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Definitely don't throw them away. It's supposed to be a pretty good gel.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 21, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I am not an MHM ingredient expert but it looks fine to me. There is coconut oil and aloe vera. As long as your hair is good with those it is fine.  Where are you buying it from?  I'm thinking about buying the large sizes of one of the jessicurl conditioners but waiting on a serious sale.



I noticed that too but I never really had a problem with either product before I started this regimen. It's the closest thing to an approved product that won't break the bank I could find on eBay.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> I noticed that too but I never really had a problem with either product before I started this regimen. It's the closest thing to an approved product that won't break the bank I could find on eBay.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I say go for it. Its all the way at step 5. If it works for you I don't think you will have a problem with it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 21, 2015)

faithVA are you still using the Deva Curl last me?  I saw in an old thread that you liked it...

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## nycutiepie (Jan 21, 2015)

Has anyone used both the Curl Junkie Curl Rehab DC and the Jessiecurl DC?  If so, which was better?  I want to buy only one and want the best bang for my buck.  They both have good reviews on Naturallycurly.com and they are both MHM approved.  However, some people were sensitive to one of the ingredients in the Jessiecurl so I want to be sure.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> faithVA are you still using the Deva Curl last me?  I saw in an old thread that you liked it...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF




KiWiStyle. No I'm not. I used the last of it when I started this regimen. I only liked the Deva Curl One conditioner. I actually love it. I also love the Heaven in Hair but its pricey. I didn't care for the rest of the line. The gel may work once my hair is hydrated.

For now I'm sticking to approved products until my hair is hydrated but I may try it again in the future.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> Has anyone used both the Curl Junkie Curl Rehab DC and the Jessiecurl DC?  If so, which was better?  I want to buy only one and want the best bang for my buck.  They both have good reviews on Naturallycurly.com and they are both MHM approved.  However, some people were sensitive to one of the ingredients in the Jessiecurl so I want to be sure.



I didn't care for the JessieCurl DC it was OK. Just used the last of it up this week. The Curl Junkie Curl Rehab was definitely better. But Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends is better than both and much cheaper. Yes, I'm a product pusha


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 21, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I didn't care for the JessieCurl DC it was OK. Just used the last of it up this week. The Curl Junkie Curl Rehab was definitely better. But Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends is better than both and much cheaper. Yes, I'm a product pusha



I may have to try Naturelle. Etsy is a bit confusing for me, though. Decisions.....


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 21, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> I have two bottles of Ouidad gel - moisture lock and heat and humidity gel. I don't want to waste it so I'm thinking of diluting it and finishing them before I move on to my own gel. They're pretty expensive and can't just throw them away.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I have that gel.. funnily enough I haven't used it on my hair yet but it worked wonders today when I used it on my 3a/b/c wig. I forgot how much I paid for it so it doesn't feel too bad not using it on my hair. I may try it in future, now that I am not afraid of gel. I used to think it would be too runny to use on my own hair. I will test it out once my hair is ready to try something new.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2015)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I may have to try Naturelle. Etsy is a bit confusing for me, though. Decisions.....



She has a regular website now. I can't post the link since I'm on my phone. I will try to post it later. Yeah I don't do much etsy either.

ETA: http://www.naturellegrow.com


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 21, 2015)

Btw what is everyone's favorite gel and/or styling cream since starting your MHM regimen.

Ive only tried KCCC and its pretty good.


----------



## atlien11 (Jan 21, 2015)

i have been lurking/asking questions here for a few weeks. I have been doing this method for about two weeks now (every 2-3 days), and its actually pretty good. My hair is thriving. I had to do some research first regarding the use of Baking Soda and the clay ( I don't just follow things blindly) so that i know the science behind the steps. 

I am sitting now with hairveda DC under my professional steamer. I went to Trader Joes to stock up on Tea Tree Condish (I was already a user and i Love this stuff). The only thing i haven't done is use the clay...Im finally going to try it tonight. Ive had some pretty awesome results so we will see how this goes..

More updates to come.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2015)

atlien11 said:


> i have been lurking/asking questions here for a few weeks. I have been doing this method for about two weeks now (every 2-3 days), and its actually pretty good. My hair is thriving. I had to do some research first regarding the use of Baking Soda and the clay ( I don't just follow things blindly) so that i know the science behind the steps.
> 
> I am sitting now with hairveda DC under my professional steamer. I went to Trader Joes to stock up on Tea Tree Condish (I was already a user and i Love this stuff). The only thing i haven't done is use the clay...Im finally going to try it tonight. Ive had some pretty awesome results so we will see how this goes..
> 
> More updates to come.



What type of clay are you using?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 21, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> The Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie and soufflé was a no go.  For one, I didn't know its protein based and more importantly, after my hair dried and and trying to revive the next morning with water and a tiny amount of the soufflé gel, my hair felt horrible.  It felt sticky and terribly coated so I returned it this morning and bought the Deva Curl Trial Kit.  So far so good, I'm steaming in the one conditioner presently (has little slip)  and will rinse and apply a little as leave in.  I'm only using this line today so I can see how the kit works together.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


I can't find and of the Shea Moisture products that really like my hair.  Deva Curl is not my friend either.  I'd like to know how it works for you.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 21, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I can't find and of the Shea Moisture products that really like my hair.  Deva Curl is not my friend either.  I'd like to know how it works for you.



I didn't like deva curl products either. There shampoo was ok


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 21, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I can't find and of the Shea Moisture products that really like my hair.  Deva Curl is not my friend either.  I'd like to know how it works for you.



I actually liked the products combined.  My hair stayed moisturized for a longer time and it smelled amazing! My curl definition was good and i had nice shine.  Admittingly, the one conditioner was OK for me and didn't seem to have much slip.  Its good for a leave in in my opinion.  I went to my parent's house where they smoke heavily and has the kitchen under construction...dust, dirt and smoke was everywhere and by the time I got home my hair stunk and my hair looked dry and dull.  I'll try it again on another day to see if it its still the same at the end of the day.  I should probably try a botanical refresher spray or the DC one.   I was totaling in love the first few hours though.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 21, 2015)

faithVA said:


> KiWiStyle. No I'm not. I used the last of it when I started this regimen. I only liked the Deva Curl One conditioner. I actually love it. I also love the Heaven in Hair but its pricey. I didn't care for the rest of the line. The gel may work once my hair is hydrated.
> 
> For now I'm sticking to approved products until my hair is hydrated but I may try it again in the future.



Thank you,faithVA.  I want to buy the heaven in hair for DC when I get another 20% off ulta coupon.  is there any ingredients in the one conditioner that is bad?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thank you,faithVA.  I want to buy the heaven in hair for DC when I get another 20% off ulta coupon.  is there any ingredients in the one conditioner that is bad?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I really don't remember the ingredients to tell you what's bad. I'm pretty sure pinkecube said that line wasn't approved.

I like the heaven in hair but for the price I've found things just as good.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 21, 2015)

I have been reading Audrey Sivasothy's new book; Science of Transitioning and so far I have learned more about having a PH balanced regimen.  We tend to use products without considering their PH values...she says its good to stay within a line because the products are designed to gradually decrease in PH value until you apply your styler.  If we bounce from one to line to another in our regimen "without" testing the PH of each product we can be going for example from a PH of 8 to 5 to 7 to 3, oppose to 8,6,3...  I'm sure the MHM took this into consideration when choosing approved products.  So either I'll use approved products only, test my many products for PH before using them or just stick to one line.  I for one am too lazy to test my products pH so I'll try to stick to the approved list and when I'm feeling bored, I'll pullout Deva Curl or AIA.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 21, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Btw what is everyone's favorite gel and/or styling cream since starting your MHM regimen.
> 
> Ive only tried KCCC and its pretty good.



I started out with flaxseed gel which I was liking until tried Hello Curly which I love. My hair is a bit dry by day 2 though so I'm starting to wonder about the aloe in the gel. I bought Curls goddess curls botanical gel to try next wash day. Not sure if it's MHM approved though.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 21, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I really don't remember the ingredients to tell you what's bad. I'm pretty sure pinkecube said that line wasn't approved.
> 
> I like the heaven in hair but for the price I've found things just as good.



Ok, I'll have to find that but I'm pretty sure it isn't approved.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 21, 2015)

Has anyone repeated the 7 day regimen?  If yes, why and how soon after your initial 7 day stretch?  Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 21, 2015)

Pics from yesterday's/this morning's routine:





Since I'll be out of town on Friday, I won't be doing the routine again til Saturday morning.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm doing MHM as I transition. I intended to get the Komaza hair analysis when I finally bc (sometime in the spring) anyway, but it will be very helpful to have documentation of the effects of this regimen.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 22, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> Has anyone used both the Curl Junkie Curl Rehab DC and the Jessiecurl DC?  If so, which was better?  I want to buy only one and want the best bang for my buck.  They both have good reviews on Naturallycurly.com and they are both MHM approved.  However, some people were sensitive to one of the ingredients in the Jessiecurl so I want to be sure.



Deep treatment is much better than too shea conditioner.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Let me clarify because I probably didn't in my original post. Pinkecube did give AketaFitGirl credit in her first few post. And she did modify it a bit. But about 95% of this method is AketaFitGirl's. However, I walked away from reading the BHM thread thinking that it was a big enough difference to attribute it to PinkeCube versus AketaFitGirl. It may not have been PinkeCube's intention for people to attribute it to her but that's how it ended up.



Yeah AketaFitGirl is the originator of the method. I tried her way of clarifying with BS today. (1 cup of hot water + 1 tbsp. of baking soda in a spray bottle) and my hair seems to be cleaner when doing this. You only need to leave it on 2-5 minutes instead of 30 like when using conditioner, and it saves on conditioner. Also I didn't get any white balls from the conditioner reacting with my old wash and go. Y'all should try her method of clarifying


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Yeah AketaFitGirl is the originator of the method. I tried her way of clarifying with BS today. (1 cup of hot water + 1 tbsp. of baking soda in a spray bottle) and my hair seems to be cleaner when doing this. You only need to leave it on 2-5 minutes instead of 30 like when using conditioner, and it saves on conditioner. Also I didn't get any white balls from the conditioner reacting with my old wash and go. Y'all should try her method of clarifying



To add to this, AketaFitGirl didn't do this each wash. She rotated the bs in, every few weeks. Is that what you got from her videos aharri23. 

MsDeeKay is talking about the bs step on her blog this week, if anyone wants some adaptions. http://www.msdeekay.com/4837/mhm-faq-baking-soda-clarifying-tips/

I don't do baking soda every wash either even though I am low porosity. I do it every few washes or when I feel like it.


----------



## atlien11 (Jan 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What type of clay are you using?



faithVA. I ordered this one on amazon:


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> To add to this, AketaFitGirl didn't do this each wash. She rotated the bs in, every few weeks. Is that what you got from her videos @aharri23.
> 
> MsDeeKay is talking about the bs step on her blog this week, if anyone wants some adaptions. http://www.msdeekay.com/4837/mhm-faq-baking-soda-clarifying-tips/
> 
> I don't do baking soda every wash either even though I am low porosity. I do it every few washes or when I feel like it.



Yeah she said she clarified with BS + hot water every 2-3 weeks. You are correct. Inbetween she said she used ACV


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> atlien11;21033435[/USER]]faithVA. I ordered this one on amazon:



Ok. Will be waiting for your update.


----------



## atlien11 (Jan 22, 2015)

Okay so i tried the clay step and here is my review. I did the following steps:

1. CO-Wash with Trader Joes tea tree condish and a tad bit of Baking soda
2. DC and sat under steamer with Hairveda DC (45 min)
3. Rinsed and apply clay mixture for almost 2 hours. I blended up the clay mixture in a tiny food processor to make sure i could get a good consistency
4. Rinse, add Giovanni Direct Leave-in and watered down KCCC

Applying the clay on my hair made my strands feel a little weird. I wasnt thrilled but i kept going for the sake of trying out something new, and to be fair I wasn't crazy about how my hair felt prior due to the DC i used ( i will probably not use that for a DC again. Annabelles DC did my strands much better). I saw and understood how my curls were elongated due to the heaviness of the clay.

After leaving the clay on for about 2 hours under a plastic cap, i hopped in the shower to rinse. My hair felt kinda coated but i kept rinsing. I applied a little more TJ conditioner on top of the rinse to help with the coated feeling. Afterwards i applied the leave-in/KKCC and twisted my hair up and slept on it (my hair seems to get the best curls when i do it this way overnight).

This morning I carefully took the twists out and started to fluff. I also blow-dry my roots on very low heat for a few seconds to stretch my curls. My hair still felt a little strange but the curls started coming in. 

Overall I still haven't decided if i am going to do this step every few days as the MHM states. I may do this treatment with clay twice a month. Perhaps i need to play with the clay mixture to get a better consistency or maybe add some oil to it so that it doesn't feel so odd on my hair. I noticed when I used one of Natty Naturals DC, one of the ingredients listed is clay and my hair responded the same way 

I give this step a 5/10.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> atlien11;21033485[/USER]]Okay so i tried the clay step and here is my review. I did the following steps:
> 
> 1. CO-Wash with Trader Joes tea tree condish and a tad bit of Baking soda
> 2. DC and sat under steamer with Hairveda DC (45 min)
> ...



If you already have curls, perhaps you don't need the clay for such a long time and perhaps you can make it thinner. I haven't seen your hair but its possible bentonite may have been better based on the way you are describing your hair. But just try shortening it to 30 minutes versus the 2 hours and making it a bit thinner. You can also add a bit of oil but I wouldn't add too much. Too much can make it feel more coated.

I'm using 1 cup of water, 1/2 cup of rhassoul and 1/2 tsp of olive oil. That is a medium consistency because I don't have defined curls and I need something to weigh my hair down. For a lighter mix add a bit more water.

If your curls are already defined then you don't need clay each time, probably only when your hair starts to frizz.


----------



## atlien11 (Jan 22, 2015)

faithVA

Thanks girlie! Did your hair feel coated or "different" when you rinsed? What should my hair feel like?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2015)

[USER=6316 said:
			
		

> atlien11[/USER];21033529]faithVA
> 
> Thanks girlie! Did your hair feel coated or "different" when you rinsed? What should my hair feel like?



My hair did feel coated initially. The terressential site says this is a detox period where you have product that has bound to your hair and the clay is pulling it out. For instance if I do a protein treatment or color my hair, there is a detox period where the surface layer of build up from those has to be removed. It usually only takes a few washes before it feels fine.

The only other time I can remember my hair feeling coated is if I didn't get product off in step 1 or if I added oil into the conditioner. Too much oil makes the clay stick to my hair. It's not a big problem because it just comes off in the next wash.

Were you using any type of silicone or protein treatments or heavy butters in the months prior? Sometimes that can give you a gummy feeling initially. But it should disappear with a few more uses of mud, maybe 3 or 4.


----------



## atlien11 (Jan 22, 2015)

I stay away from cones however the DC i was using had coconut oil in it. I know that sometimes acts as a protein. I am going to try it once more around this time next week with some different products before that step. I haven't given up on it yet completely, however i want to make sure its not doing more harm than good.

Overall i am very happy with the MHM ( i do it every 2-3 days minus the clay part). Its helped me to love my hair again.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2015)

atlien11 said:


> I stay away from cones however the DC i was using had coconut oil in it. I know that sometimes acts as a protein. I am going to try it once more around this time next week with some different products before that step. I haven't given up on it yet completely, however i want to make sure its not doing more harm than good.
> 
> Overall i am very happy with the MHM ( i do it every 2-3 days minus the clay part). Its helped me to love my hair again.



Just don't do it so long and you shouldn't have any problem. Rhassoul is pretty gentle. Even my dry, brittle hair doesn't fuss about it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 22, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Yeah she said she clarified with BS + hot water every 2-3 weeks. You are correct. Inbetween she said she used ACV



This is interesting.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2015)

My hair is starting to dry out, but it has done much better than it every has at holding moisture for a few days. My flat twist usually have started to have a major frizz out but my hair almost looks like I just did it. 

Tonight is my wash night and it is going to have to be a quick one. I probably will do baking soda for step 1 so I can cook while I let it sit. I think I will heat my conditioner and just cowash and finger comb for 15 minutes and then let it sit while I eat. Then I will use the mud puddle and let it sit while I shower. I will rinse and baggy for 15 minutes. Then I will apply the leave-in and then twist up with an oil and butter. It's going to be a late night, since I probably won't get home until 8:30


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> To add to this, AketaFitGirl didn't do this each wash. She rotated the bs in, every few weeks. Is that what you got from her videos aharri23.
> 
> MsDeeKay is talking about the bs step on her blog this week, if anyone wants some adaptions. http://www.msdeekay.com/4837/mhm-faq-baking-soda-clarifying-tips/
> 
> I don't do baking soda every wash either even though I am low porosity. I do it every few washes or when I feel like it.



That link showing msdeekay altering the original BS regimen really just rubbed me the wrong way.  People have been following her/their original clarify BS recipe and regimen for months, even years.  Now she says not to leave the BS on more than 15 minutes.  15-1hr. is a big difference.  And now we shouldn't use it every time we do the regimen?  Why not?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> If you already have curls, perhaps you don't need the clay for such a long time and perhaps you can make it thinner. I haven't seen your hair but its possible bentonite may have been better based on the way you are describing your hair. But just try shortening it to 30 minutes versus the 2 hours and making it a bit thinner. You can also add a bit of oil but I wouldn't add too much. Too much can make it feel more coated.  I'm using 1 cup of water, 1/2 cup of rhassoul and 1/2 tsp of olive oil. That is a medium consistency because I don't have defined curls and I need something to weigh my hair down. For a lighter mix add a bit more water.  If your curls are already defined then you don't need clay each time, probably only when your hair starts to frizz.



Just to weigh in here I have defined 3c curls to the scalp MHM or not and I love the clay step.  I leave it in overnight and I use molasses bentonite clay ACV and very  little water.  My hair is not dry when I rinse it out.  I think that the clay step is an important part of the region everytime.  JMHO


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> That link showing msdeekay altering the original BS regimen really just rubbed me the wrong way.  People have been following her/their original clarify BS recipe and regimen for months, even years.  Now she says not to leave the BS on more than 15 minutes.  15-1hr. is a big difference.  And now we shouldn't use it every time we do the regimen?  Why not?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I've actually being saying this since the beginning. I've been saying leave the BS step on just long enough to open your cuticle and rinse it off. I've also mentioned that I don't do it every time and that I alternate between other things. I think others have said they do something similar. I think Pinkecube originally said 15 to 30 minutes. It was others that extended it beyond that. I've also said reduce the amount of baking soda and try 1 tsp to 1 tbsp.

I think its just better to be safe and not sorry. Initially the baking soda does wonders to get the water into the cuticle but after doing the regimen for a while I think it helps to find other ways that remove build up and open the cuticle. The baking soda just isn't needed every single time. And as you get closer to max hydration, the extended sessions really just aren't needed.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I've actually being saying this since the beginning. I've been saying leave the BS step on just long enough to open your cuticle and rinse it off. I've also mentioned that I don't do it every time and that I alternate between other things. I think others have said they do something similar. I think Pinkecube originally said 15 to 30 minutes. It was others that extended it beyond that. I've also said reduce the amount of baking soda and try 1 tsp to 1 tbsp.  I think its just better to be safe and not sorry. Initially the baking soda does wonders to get the water into the cuticle but after doing the regimen for a while I think it helps to find other ways that remove build up and open the cuticle. The baking soda just isn't needed every single time. And as you get closer to max hydration, the extended sessions really just aren't needed.



What damage could occur from leaving the BS on too long?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Just to weigh in here I have defined 3c curls to the scalp MHM or not and I love the clay step.  I leave it in overnight and I use molasses bentonite clay ACV and very  little water.  My hair is not dry when I rinse it out.  I think that the clay step is an important part of the region everytime.  JMHO



I don't think everyone's hair can take the clay like your hair can. Not disagreeing with your experience, I have just read enough of others experience to know that the clay can be problematic for some. 

I think its better for people to start cautiously and add on versus going full out. I'm definitely not against the clay step. But I think some people need to start slow and find out what there hair can handle. 

If I were to try to do what you were doing my hair would be in a mess. I think people need to figure out what clay they need, what ingredients they need in it, how long they can leave it in and how often.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> What damage could occur from leaving the BS on too long?



When I leave the baking soda on too long, my cuticles raise and my hair tangles together. That is just my experience.

There are those on the web that have written out issues of using baking soda but I haven't done any research to confirm or deny what they have said.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I don't think everyone's hair can take the clay like your hair can. Not disagreeing with your experience, I have just read enough of others experience to know that the clay can be problematic for some.  I think its better for people to start cautiously and add on versus going full out. I'm definitely not against the clay step. But I think some people need to start slow and find out what there hair can handle.  If I were to try to do what you were doing my hair would be in a mess. I think people need to figure out what clay they need, what ingredients they need in it, how long they can leave it in and how often.



I got you, I just love the clay so much I probably got carried away.   Sorry if my tone was wrong.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I got you, I just love the clay so much I probably got carried away.   Sorry if my tone was wrong.



Not a problem. When you post I feel where you are coming from. And I know you can't even imagine what we are talking about 

I do love the clay step too. I think I have on my big girl pants when I can do it for two hours


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2015)

How would people feel about posting pictures at the end of the quarter? Would love to see some update pictures in March.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> How would people feel about posting pictures at the end of the quarter? Would love to see some update pictures in March.



I think that is a great idea


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I think that is a great idea



Yeah I would love to see some hair 

Of course we can post at any time but doing a lot at one time can really be exciting.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 22, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> That link showing msdeekay altering the original BS regimen really just rubbed me the wrong way.  People have been following her/their original clarify BS recipe and regimen for months, even years.  Now she says not to leave the BS on more than 15 minutes.  15-1hr. is a big difference.  And now we shouldn't use it every time we do the regimen?  Why not?  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Hold up? What? I leave that mess on for an hour!!!!  

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Yeah I would love to see some hair
> 
> Of course we can post at any time but doing a lot at one time can really be exciting.



I'm all for more hair pics


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm wondering. Wouldn't shampoo do the same thing as baking soda and conditioner which is lift the cuticles? Has anyone tried shampoo for step 1 instead?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 22, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> I'm wondering. Wouldn't shampoo do the same thing as baking soda and conditioner which is lift the cuticles? Has anyone tried shampoo for step 1 instead?  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


That's a good point,  weigh in people


----------



## kiannack (Jan 22, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> That's a good point,  weigh in people



Dr Bronner's Castile shampoo is what I use for step 1 to open my cuticles. I like to prepoo before I do that step.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 22, 2015)

kiannack said:


> Dr Bronner's Castile shampoo is what I use for step 1 to open my cuticles. I like to prepoo before I do that step.



Thanks,  I would love to hear more suggestions.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 22, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I started out with flaxseed gel which I was liking until tried Hello Curly which I love. My hair is a bit dry by day 2 though so I'm starting to wonder about the aloe in the gel. I bought Curls goddess curls botanical gel to try next wash day. Not sure if it's MHM approved though.


I just bought the Curls Goddess curls too.  I tried it today but I wasn't committed to it because I had to go to work.  It actually did a pretty good job of not being snotty and defining my curls with out the jeri curl look.  It didn't dry crunchy either.  I'm going modified MHM tonight.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> I'm wondering. Wouldn't shampoo do the same thing as baking soda and conditioner which is lift the cuticles? Has anyone tried shampoo for step 1 instead?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Step 1 shouldn't be something that strips the hair of moisture.          There are very few naturals that can use shampoo on a regular basis and not have their hair stripped. Those that can probably don't need to this regimen. If you can that is great. But most should try to use something gentle for step 1.

Pinkecube details why step 1 is the way it is but I'm too lazy to break all of that down. 

I can neither use shampoo or castille soap on my hair and not have it striom I can barely use a cleansing conditioner. I mix my castille soap with conditioner its the only way I can do it. 

Remember this regimen was designed for type 4 low porosity. Shampoo is not their friend.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2015)

If you are sharing suggestions for step 1 please share your hair porosity and curl type 3 or 4 so newbies can make an informed decision.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah I recently realized that I can't do the baking soda step too often. I found two small sections of my hair where there is significant loosening, something I don't want at all. I'm thinking I may just do the Cherry Lola every couple of mos and find something else for step 1. I used to add a little castille soap to conditioner for my daughter's low po hair. I'm wondering if that's gentler? On my last wash I did the clay step first and then conditioned, left a little conditioner in and sealed with gel. My hair came out just fine. May even make this my regimen. I don't know?? Guess I have to do some experimenting.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2015)

If you are sharing suggestions for step 1 please share your hair porosity and curl type 3 or 4 so newbies can make an informed decision.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I've actually being saying this since the beginning. I've been saying leave the BS step on just long enough to open your cuticle and rinse it off. I've also mentioned that I don't do it every time and that I alternate between other things. I think others have said they do something similar. I think Pinkecube originally said 15 to 30 minutes. It was others that extended it beyond that. I've also said reduce the amount of baking soda and try 1 tsp to 1 tbsp.
> 
> I think its just better to be safe and not sorry. Initially the baking soda does wonders to get the water into the cuticle but after doing the regimen for a while I think it helps to find other ways that remove build up and open the cuticle. The baking soda just isn't needed every single time. And as you get closer to max hydration, the extended sessions really just aren't needed.



I've been doing the 30 minutes max like you suggested for steps 1 & 3 and I do like the results because they are the same as leaving it on longer.  I guess I'm bothered that they were very firm with the BS recipes and time but now its like, oh we were wrong.  I'll probably discontinue the BS until I find more evidence of its continued use over time.  In the meantime, I need to find a safe and noncontroversial clarify recipe...maybe doing only ACV for now.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 22, 2015)

Danabnatural (think that's her name) does the bs step weekly with no problems. She only leaves it on for a couple of minutes though.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh and even though I didn't make any suggestions, just thinking things through for my own hair, I am low porosity. I don't know my hair type but I already had defined curls when I started, just not from root to tip in some areas.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 22, 2015)

Here is a chart on pH in the science of transitioning book:


BS has a pH of 9.5
Vinegar had a pH of 2

According to this chart, should we be using products with valued of 7ish and below??  I know that when doing the regimen with BS, were gradually bringing the pH levels back down to normal levels until we get to step 5. But is it really good for our hair to reach alkaline levels of 9-14 to begin with?  I'm not really arguing the method, just wanna know more about it seeing that its now questionable due to the change in regimen instructions.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 22, 2015)

kiannack said:


> Dr Bronner's Castile shampoo is what I use for step 1 to open my cuticles. I like to prepoo before I do that step.



Soaps like Castle soaps are very alkaline so they should lift the cuticle.  FaithVA combines it with conditioner. 

This is what I found while researching yesterday.  Sorry, I don't know how to copy links here.  Again from what I learned, your regular shampoo should also be within normal pH range to keep the cuticle stays in good condition.  Using something more alkaline should be used sparingly I'm guessing.  











Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm a new natural and BC recently so I don't really know my hair type.  I think I'm 4b/a, low porosity.  I have no real suggestions for step 1 but I'm guessing we...I should probably stay within healthy hair pH range when choosing my regular daily/weekly shampoo but at the very top of the scale at 7ish.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Here is a chart on pH in the science of transitioning book:
> 
> BS has a pH of 9.5
> Vinegar had a pH of 2
> ...



This step has always been controversial even when the regimen came out and I don't see that changing. In don't think there will ever be a consensus on using baking soda. 

There are those that say its bad and there are those that do it that say they have no problems. Each person pretty much has to follow there gut feeling on this step.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

For myself being a low porosity type 4 using something with a pH between 8 and 9 works good for step 1, otherwise I would get very little water into my strands even with heat. A pH of 7 does nothing for my hair since my cuticles remain tightly closed. I definitely avoid shampoo even sulfate free because they strip moisture from my hair which defeats the entire purpose of this regimen. No amount of condition will restore the moisture I lose through shampooing. I have proven that to myself over the past 4 years. 

I think if shampoos and pH of 7 worked for most low porosity type 4s this regimen wouldn't even exist. The hair care world does not cater to our hair.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 23, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> I'm wondering. Wouldn't shampoo do the same thing as baking soda and conditioner which is lift the cuticles? Has anyone tried shampoo for step 1 instead?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF





kiannack said:


> Dr Bronner's Castile shampoo is what I use for  step 1 to open my cuticles. I like to prepoo before I do that  step.



I still use shampoo somewhat regularly (using conditioner as a pre-poo), but I'm looking for other cleansing methods. I like the ACV but I'm very nervous about the BS, so I'm gathering the supplies now to try out some ayurvedic cleansing techniques. There's also a way to cleanse with AVJ, and another method with honey. I'll share what I find as I experiment.

I think my natural hair is normal porosity but I have no idea what my hair type is at this point. I thought the 'rules', such as they are  , meant that any kind of noticeable curl and/or coil was 4a-ish, but I'm seeing naturals all over the place with curls poppin', claiming 4c, so I don't know wth is going on anymore honestly.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I've been doing the 30 minutes max like you suggested for steps 1 & 3 and I do like the results because they are the same as leaving it on longer.*  I guess I'm bothered that they were very firm with the BS recipes and time but now its like, oh we were wrong*.  I'll probably discontinue the BS until I find more evidence of its continued use over time.  In the meantime, I need to find a safe and noncontroversial clarify recipe...maybe doing only ACV for now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


I didn't get "very firm" from them. How can a non-scientist be "very firm" about _your_ hair?  

Pinke Cube shared her own personal regimen that she'd put together based on various natural hair resources (including Aketafitgirl who she mentioned by name, so no shadiness there). MsDeeKay was just one of the first to follow her lead. There's been rousing debate on the potential merits of BS. It's all over youtube, the blogs, other forums.

From your post, I get the impression that you feel tricked in some way, but I can't figure out why. Everybody involved has been pretty clear from the beginning: we're ALL figuring this out as we go along.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 23, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I still use shampoo somewhat regularly (using conditioner as a pre-poo), but I'm looking for other cleansing methods. I like the ACV but I'm very nervous about the BS, so I'm gathering the supplies now to try out some ayurvedic cleansing techniques. There's also a way to cleanse with AVJ, and another method with honey. I'll share what I find as I experiment.
> 
> I think my natural hair is normal porosity but I have no idea what my hair type is at this point. I thought the 'rules', such as they are  , meant that any kind of noticeable curl and/or coil was 4a-ish, but I'm seeing naturals all over the place with curls poppin', claiming 4c, so I don't know wth is going on anymore honestly.



Don't even get me started on the hair typing thing, Lol.  I'm so confused after seeing millions of yt videos, Pinterest  photos.  I honestly don't know what I have on my head so Im slowly giving up on that.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 23, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I didn't get "very firm" from them. How can a non-scientist be "very firm" about your hair?
> 
> Pinke Cube shared her own personal regimen that she'd put together based on various natural hair resources (including Aketafitgirl who she mentioned by name, so no shadiness there). MsDeeKay was just one of the first to follow her lead. There's been rousing debate on the potential merits of BS. It's all over youtube, the blogs, other forums.
> 
> From your post, I get the impression that you feel tricked in some way, but I can't figure out why. Everybody involved has been pretty clear from the beginning: we're ALL figuring this out as we go along.



Tricked? I'm sorry you missed the intent of my post, that wasn't it at all so maybe that's why you can't figure it out.  My Post's intent was to say that they don't know for sure themselves and are still figuring it all out as they go along and that I'll do more research for myself until they figure it out.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 23, 2015)

I think saying to leave it on for 15-60 minutes is pretty definitive oppose to now saying "don't" leave it on more than 15 minutes.  Also, it's said that alternating the two (ACV and BS) was optional but are they now saying its necessary? I am fully aware that these two ladies are not scientists but I thought the regimen instructions were written in stone seeing that its been around for years.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 23, 2015)

The regimen is only about 10 months old..


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 23, 2015)

So happy to see you still doing your thing over here Faith! Thank you for this thread, it is full of enough info to keep me busy for awhile

After BCing again last April (Napptural circa April 2007) my hair has been thriving with  WnG's. My conditioning game could use some MHM though  my strands are always THIRSTY. 

I was one of those girls that thought my hair had no discernible curl pattern...boy was I wrong! Now i'd like to learn to hydrate and push the curl factor so BIG THANKS again for putting this together.


[URL=http://s207.photobucket.com/user/Discodumpling/media/20150123_101944_zpsk5ittj8z.jpg.html][IMG]http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb36/Discodumpling/20150123_101944_zpsk5ittj8z.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

This is what it looks like while i'm rinsing with my rhassoul mix.

[URL=http://s207.photobucket.com/user/Discodumpling/media/20150123_101932_zps12lmda7n.jpg.html][IMG]http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb36/Discodumpling/20150123_101932_zps12lmda7n.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Guinan (Jan 23, 2015)

I think with my income taxes I'm gonna treat myself to another silk lined hat and some goddess curls gel. I think I was try more products from that line too. My sister asked me if I put hair spray in my hair b/c it was so shiney; but the only styler that I used was the goddess curls gel and that was two days ago.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Don't even get me started on the hair typing thing, Lol. I'm so confused after seeing millions of yt videos, Pinterest photos. I honestly don't know what I have on my head so Im slowly giving up on that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


 
I get confused with this hair typing thing too. For me, I was "typing" my hair when it was wet instead of when it is dry. Since you just BC it might be difficult to clearly see you curl type.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> How would people feel about posting pictures at the end of the quarter? Would love to see some update pictures in March.


 
I would love that!! I luv seeing some hair pics.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I think saying to leave it on for 15-60 minutes is pretty definitive oppose to now saying "don't" leave it on more than 15 minutes.  Also, it's said that alternating the two (ACV and BS) was optional but are they now saying its necessary? I am fully aware that these two ladies are not scientists but I thought the regimen instructions were written in stone seeing that its been around for years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF
> I didn't understand your previous post about msdeekays post either. But with this information I can see where the disconnect is. This regimen isn't a year old and it hasn't been tried and tested. We are the first generation of people testing out this regimen. And in doing so we are discovering things and revealing things that neither aketafitgirl, pinkecube or msdeekay could have possibly have known with just three heads in the game. Regimens are like recipes. They give you a base and they may have to be adjusted for individual heads. Some people will find the regimen perfect as it was described and others will need to tweak.
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> So happy to see you still doing your thing over here Faith! Thank you for this thread, it is full of enough info to keep me busy for awhile
> 
> After BCing again last April (Napptural circa April 2007) my hair has been thriving with  WnG's. My conditioning game could use some MHM though  my strands are always THIRSTY.
> 
> I was one of those girls that thought my hair had no discernible curl pattern...boy was I wrong! Now i'd like to learn to hydrate and push the curl factor so BIG THANKS again for putting this together.



You are welcome. I'm just glad its such an active thread. So I thank everyone in her for making thus thread possible. It would be sitting on page 57 if it wasn't for you.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 23, 2015)

For anyone who wants to check out the thread on BHM. http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/the-max-hydration-methodfrom-my-other-post_topic368937_page1.html 

It really does help you get a grasp of things before jumping in.


----------



## atlien11 (Jan 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle

I am just as inquisitive as you are about using BS and the PH levels so Thank you for your posts and information regarding this topic.

I am not hair scientist but i do have an engineering degree and i remember my chem classes pretty well. I *think* that the intent of the BS is to slightly raise the cuticles but it shouldn't be left on for any long period of time. Me personally i apply the mixture of BS in my conditioner in the shower section by section. I let it sit as i work through the sections in the shower and THATS IT. No leaving on for longer periods (this process is long enough as it is right?) and then do a light rinse. This encourages the cuticle to stay "raised" so that the steaming/deep conditioning step is even more effective. Once you rinse the DC your water should start to neutralize the basic effects of BS (but not fully).

What i am stuck on is closing the cuticle back...I think adding VERY diluted ACV to the clay (if you are using it) or using a diluted spray bottle with ACV to keep your hair wet while applying the leave-in should encourage the cuticle to close back.

Thoughts?


----------



## atlien11 (Jan 23, 2015)

faithVA

Ok I am on second day hair today, and this is post incorporating the clay step and my hair feeling stange. Ive been eyeing a Q-redew for refreshes but wasn't sure i wanted to spend that much on a contraption. Especially since i just bought a professional salon dryer and steamer (i thought it would be overkill). I did however get creative and go to Bed/Bath/Beyond and bought a hand steamer. It was 19.99 and i had a 20% off coupon 

Its not me being cheap. Its innovative..thats what i keep telling myself  Anywho it worked like a charm and my hair feels more normal. It felt ok yesterday but just a little stiff (maybe from the gel?). The steam def helped


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> For anyone who wants to check out the thread on BHM. http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/the-max-hydration-methodfrom-my-other-post_topic368937_page1.html
> 
> It really does help you get a grasp of things before jumping in.



And there are additional links in the 1st post to sites that give details and background. I think PinkeCubes website would be a great start for anyone new. Between her website and MsDeeKays they explain the whys of everything.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

atlien11 said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> I am just as inquisitive as you are about using BS and the PH levels so Thank you for your posts and information regarding this topic.
> 
> ...



You know I always have thoughts 

It depends on your porosity. I don't think high porosity ladies should use BS at all. And they probably could use ACV at the end of every wash cycle. 

I think normal porosity could use it occasionally. Then I using ACV at the end could be helpful. 

For low porosity, I think using BS or something with a ph between 8 and 9 is extremely helpful. However, since our cuticles really don't lift that much, I'm not sure we need the ACV at the end. If we did use it, it would have to be after the leave-in, otherwise our leave-in probably would just sit on our hair. 

I've played around with using ACV and ph balancing my leave-ins and so far I don't see much of a difference. My cuticles just don't tend to stay open. I don't think it would hurt but someone with low porosity has to make sure they are using it near the end of the regimen. More than likely it is probably an unnecessary step. However, as each one learns their hair they will probably know when their cuticles are lifted and make the adjustment if needed. 

If using a ph balanced gel I wouldn't do both. It just seems like an extra step.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

atlien11 said:


> faithVA
> 
> Ok I am on second day hair today, and this is post incorporating the clay step and my hair feeling stange. Ive been eyeing a Q-redew for refreshes but wasn't sure i wanted to spend that much on a contraption. Especially since i just bought a professional salon dryer and steamer (i thought it would be overkill). I did however get creative and go to Bed/Bath/Beyond and bought a hand steamer. It was 19.99 and i had a 20% off coupon
> 
> Its not me being cheap. Its innovative..thats what i keep telling myself  Anywho it worked like a charm and my hair feels more normal. It felt ok yesterday but just a little stiff (maybe from the gel?). The steam def helped



Glad you worked it out. Nothing wrong with getting your steam on however you choose to do it


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> For myself being a low porosity type 4 using something with a pH between 8 and 9 works good for step 1, otherwise I would get very little water into my strands even with heat. A pH of 7 does nothing for my hair since my cuticles remain tightly closed. I definitely avoid shampoo even sulfate free because they strip moisture from my hair which defeats the entire purpose of this regimen. No amount of condition will restore the moisture I lose through shampooing. I have proven that to myself over the past 4 years.
> 
> I think if shampoos and pH of 7 worked for most low porosity type 4s this regimen wouldn't even exist. The hair care world does not cater to our hair.



This. So I plan to use either bs or castille for step 1, but sparingly. Now I have to find something to use in between. I love how ACV makes my hair act and look but I seem to get more shedding when I use it. I'm washing today or tomorrow and I'm going to try heavily diluting the ACV.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 23, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I get confused with this hair typing thing too. For me, I was "typing" my hair when it was wet instead of when it is dry. Since you just BC it might be difficult to clearly see you curl type.



You are so very right.  My hair has made leaps and bounds since starting the method, I see coils and curls on freshly washed hair now but I know there is more to it and only time and diligence will tell.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 23, 2015)

atlien11 said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> I am just as inquisitive as you are about using BS and the PH levels so Thank you for your posts and information regarding this topic.
> 
> ...



You and I are on the exact same page.  What's your hair's porosity, sorry if you mentioned it before?  

From what I've learned, the DC step is the most crucial step in getting moisture in your hair and the leavein job is to keep the hair soft for a few days post wash.  

My take away from all sources collectively is you are gradually closing the cuticle after th DC step.  So if I'm cleaning my hair with a gentle cleanser with a pH of a max of 7, DC as usual with an approved product and then in step 3, the clay is clarifying, removing anything that step,1 may have missed but not really depleting moisture if I use the right clay and for the right amount of time.  After that step 4 is to continue to close/smooth the cuticle (if using approved conditioner) if not, you can be using a more alkaline condish than you should be, keeping the cuticle rsised.  Step 5 seals it all in.  

I agree that ACV is unnecessary unless you have high porosity hair. 

I've only been reading and researching for less than two months so my comprehension may not be that of someone who have been learning and practicing since inception or shortly thereafter the method.  I'm really just being very vocal in hopes someone can shed some light to help me figure things out.  Thank you faithVA for being so patient and understanding and insightful.  You're a great host and you're doing a great job at being present and answering questions.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 23, 2015)

faithVA in step 1, do you know if we're raising the cuticles to clarify properly or to prep to receive moisture or both?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 23, 2015)

Double post.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 23, 2015)

The conditioner I ordered for the DC step.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 23, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I just bought the Curls Goddess curls too.  I tried it today but I wasn't committed to it because I had to go to work.  It actually did a pretty good job of not being snotty and defining my curls with out the jeri curl look.  It didn't dry crunchy either.  I'm going modified MHM tonight.



I keep seeing this but haven't read anyone's review on it.  Let us know what you think after you do the modifier mhm tonight.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> You and I are on the exact same page.  What's your hair's porosity, sorry if you mentioned it before?
> 
> From what I've learned, the DC step is the most crucial step in getting moisture in your hair and the leavein job is to keep the hair soft for a few days post wash.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you are moving right along and making good progress in 2 months. There is a lot to learn about hair in general and a lot to learn about your hair specifically. There are theories and then there is what really works for your hair. You will definitely find your way.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

[USER=323671 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle[/USER];21035985]faithVA in step 1, do you know if we're raising the cuticles to clarify properly or to prep to receive moisture or both?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



In step 1 you are just clarifying to remove any product off the surface. You don't have to lift your cuticles in step 1. You can do it in step 2 by using heat, heating your conditioner or whatever other means you find that works.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> The conditioner I ordered for the DC step.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Please let us know how you like this. I want to find a new conditioner for step 1. I'm using curls ecstasy now but I won't repurchase that. And I want something less expensive than the jessicurl which I would prefer to use for step 2. My hair doesn't like the Tresemme.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

My wash took forever last night  I didn't feel like putting in flat twist so I'm wearing a twist out today. I actually like it. My front is starting to hang. It's soft. Hopefully, it will last 3 days.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 23, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I think with my income taxes I'm gonna treat myself to another silk lined hat and some goddess curls gel. I think I was try more products from that line too. My sister asked me if I put hair spray in my hair b/c it was so shiney; but the only styler that I used was the goddess curls gel and that was two days ago.



You got me really excited about trying the goddess curls. I bought some the other day and plan on using it next wash. Hope my results are as good as yours. I'll report back afterwards.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> In step 1 you are just clarifying to remove any product off the surface. You don't have to lift your cuticles in step 1. You can do it in step 2 by using heat, heating your conditioner or whatever other means you find that works.



This is what I concluded just wanted to be sure.  I'm going to steam my conditioner each time then let it sit depending on the amount of time I have or my mood.  I think right now, I can't possibly over condition my hair.  

I bought and used TJ TTT as a CW but left it on overnight.  My hair felt so good after I rinsed!  I skipped step 3 and steamed my leave in for about 15 minutes.  I let my cuticles close for about 10 minutes, sprayed/saturated hair with cool distilled(I decided to pour out the tap water and refill my water bottle with distilled) water on and sealed with KCCC.  My hair definitely wasn't as white and foamy after applying and steaming my leave-in AND my hair was much, much softer after I rewet my hair and redistributed the leavein. I'm leaning that porosity and pH of products along with using non drying ingredients is key.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> My wash took forever last night  I didn't feel like putting in flat twist so I'm wearing a twist out today. I actually like it. My front is starting to hang. It's soft. Hopefully, it will last 3 days.



YAY!  Fingers crossed that your moisture/softness lasts 3 days!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> This is what I concluded just wanted to be sure.  I'm going to steam my conditioner each time then let it sit depending on the amount of time I have or my mood.  I think right now, I can't possibly over condition my hair.
> 
> I bought and used TJ TTT as a CW but left it on overnight.  My hair felt so good after I rinsed!  I skipped step 3 and steamed my leave in for about 15 minutes.  I let my cuticles close for about 10 minutes, sprayed/saturated hair with cool distilled(I decided to pour out the tap water and refill my water bottle with distilled) water on and sealed with KCCC.  My hair definitely wasn't as white and foamy after applying and steaming my leave-in AND my hair was much, much softer after I rewet my hair and redistributed the leavein. I'm leaning that porosity and pH of products along with using non drying ingredients is key.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Sounds good to me. It sounds like you are figuring out when you need to use heat. And yes understanding porosity, ph and product ingredients if huge for us.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 23, 2015)

My Rhassoul clay was just delivered.  I'll be doing the full regimen starting tomorrow night.  I ordered 2 packs and yes, this will last me at least two months or more!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KinkyRN (Jan 23, 2015)

I was stalking etsy clay hair products and saw a cleaning clay hair wash!! So I was wondering if I mixed my Tresemme Naturals with Bentonite clay would I get they same result? Has anyone tried this?

Sent from my iPhone 6 using LHCF


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 23, 2015)

Great idea about the pictures! I'll try to get that done this weekend. 

OAN, thank you for all the tips and clarification about the BS. BS has done wonders for my hair and I notice that I do not have to leave it on as long nor do I have to use as much of it in my mix in order to get the job done perfectly. I do not use it every time either; a sometimes I simply use warm water and I think that helped to open up my cuticles. This MHM is really a "Do What Works for You" regimen, the basics are given to us, now we have the task and fun of making it your own.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 23, 2015)

faithVA can you believe I haven't tried my Naturelle Grow DC yet, smh. I have been so busy the past couple weeks that I haven't been able to do the entire regimen. I was holding off on trying it until I did all my steps and got back on track. I am hoping that will be tonight.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> faithVA can you believe I haven't tried my Naturelle Grow DC yet, smh. I have been so busy the past couple weeks that I haven't been able to do the entire regimen. I was holding off on trying it until I did all my steps and got back on track. I am hoping that will be tonight.



I thinking you will be glad you waited for the right time so you can really evaluate it. I hope you do enjoy it. I also like to DC when I don't have to rush.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 23, 2015)

This is a lot of new information to take in.  I have got to figure out how to keep this regimen going because it has eliminated my tangles and SSKs.  I can't go back because the tangles were a daily battle and now they are gone.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Tricked? I'm sorry you missed the intent of my post, that wasn't it at  all so maybe that's why you can't figure it out.  *My Post's intent was  to say that they don't know for sure themselves and are still figuring  it all out as they go along and that I'll do more research for myself  until they figure it out.*





KiWiStyle said:


> I think saying to leave it on for 15-60  minutes is pretty definitive oppose to now saying "don't" leave it on  more than 15 minutes.  Also, it's said that alternating the two (ACV and  BS) was optional but are they now saying its necessary? I am fully  aware that these two ladies are not scientists* but I thought the regimen  instructions were written in stone seeing that its been around for  years.*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF




Here's my confusion. Pinke Cube has been _exceedingly _clear from day 1 that this is just something she'd been trying for a few months herself. She has told her story of discovery across every platform imaginable: youtube, blogs, forums, instagram, etc. I honestly don't know how you could know the details of the regimen well enough to follow it without having come across that information. Cuz it's _everywhere_. 

As is the baking soda debate. I'm not even natural yet, never used bs for anything hair related ever, but even I was aware how contentious baking soda is in the natural hair community. They even argue about it on the white hair boards. 

And now you got people implying Pinke Cube maliciously stole the reggie from Aketafitgirl.  

I just want people to do their research before accusing Pinke Cube of stuff because, in reality, she didn't even have to share her discovery. She only even mentioned it in the first place due to a thread on BHM and a yt vid and whole 'nother debate about how 4c chicks can't EVER wear wngs.  So, pretty much, for you to get snippy with them for not being explaining more, after Pinke Cube 1. spent hundreds of pages arguing the very concept, 2. spent hundreds more pages going into great detail on the topic, 3. went through the trouble of compiling the info on a helpful, well-organized website, and 4. started a youtube channel to provide a visual aid, it's kinda unnecessarily belligerent imo.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 23, 2015)

atlien11 said:


> What i am stuck on is closing the cuticle back...I think *adding VERY diluted ACV to the clay* (if you are using it) or using a diluted spray bottle with ACV to keep your hair wet while applying the leave-in should encourage the cuticle to close back.
> 
> Thoughts?


This is what I do, but not for a particular reason, I just didn't want to waste my ACV/water mix from step 1. 

But in the interest of this question, I googled and found that clay has a pretty high ph. I think that the ph of the leave-in and the gel, plus the smoothing motion, are meant to close the cuticles.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Here's my confusion. Pinke Cube has been _exceedingly _clear from day 1 that this is just something she'd been trying for a few months herself. She has told her story of discovery across every platform imaginable: youtube, blogs, forums, instagram, etc. I honestly don't know how you could know the details of the regimen well enough to follow it without having come across that information. Cuz it's _everywhere_.
> 
> 
> And now you got people implying Pinke Cube maliciously stole the reggie from Aketafitgirl.



Um, it looks like I was called out since I posted that this was really AketaFitGirls regimen. I didn't say she was malicious. I just don't think enough of the regimen is PinkeCube's to call it hers. If anyone looks at AketaFitGirls video in June/July of 2014 they will here her share this regimen.  PinkeCube may have combined AketaFitGirls and DanaB's regimen but it just isn't different enough for me to call it hers. I do give credit to PinkeCube for explaining it, writing it out and making it popular. That's just how I see it.


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 23, 2015)

You guys should try baking soda + hot water for step one, but only leave it on 2-5 minutes. It clarified my hair pretty well and my conditioner absorbed better for step 2. The hot water dissolves the baking soda so it shouldn't be harsh on your strands.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> You guys should try baking soda + hot water for step one, but only leave it on 2-5 minutes. It clarified my hair pretty well and my conditioner absorbed better for step 2. The hot water dissolves the baking soda so it shouldn't be harsh on your strands.



What ratios did you use?


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Um, it looks like I was called out since I posted that this was really AketaFitGirls regimen. I didn't say she was malicious. I just don't think enough of the regimen is PinkeCube's to call it hers. If anyone looks at AketaFitGirls video in June/July of 2014 they will here her share this regimen.  PinkeCube may have combined AketaFitGirls and DanaB's regimen but it just isn't different enough for me to call it hers. I do give credit to PinkeCube for explaining it, writing it out and making it popular. That's just how I see it.



You have endless patience with any and all questions and always provide good advice .  I feel lucky that you are a part of this board.  Please remember that as this thing keeps unfolding


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> You have endless patience with any and all questions and always provide good advice .  I feel lucky that you are a part of this board.  Please remember that as this thing keeps unfolding



Thank you HopefulOne. IRL I am not patient.  My nerves get plucked on the regular. But I have been on this board for a little while and the ladies in OT have taught me to take deep breaths and walk away most of the time.

Usually if I'm irritated I don't even respond. You will see me skip over something and pretend like I didn't see it.

Now if you call me out though, I'm here ready to go 

But I will try to behave a little bit


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What ratios did you use?


  I used 1 tbsp of baking soda to 1 cup of water. Thats what aketafitgirl recommended.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 23, 2015)

Honey Bee
LOL!  I'm not going to recaptulate the intent of my words in that post (i'm past that) and I absolutely refuse to argue with you on this.   I tell you what, you continue to go with that and in the meantime I'll move on and continue sharing in this thread the way it was intended.  Enjoy your argument...alone.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I used 1 tbsp of baking soda to 1 cup of water. Thats what aketafitgirl recommended.



Thanks I may give it a try on one of my short wash days. Would love to cut the time of that step down.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Um, it looks like I was called out since I posted that this was really AketaFitGirls regimen. I didn't say she was malicious. I just don't think enough of the regimen is PinkeCube's to call it hers. If anyone looks at AketaFitGirls video in June/July of 2014 they will here her share this regimen.  PinkeCube may have combined AketaFitGirls and DanaB's regimen but it just isn't different enough for me to call it hers. *I do give credit to PinkeCube for explaining it, writing it out and making it popular.* That's just how I see it.


Nobody is getting called out. I honestly could not remember who said it but I do agree with the bold and thanked the post where you said it. However, this being the internet, we all know how things get started and this thread, apparently, has become a resource since the one over on BHM died down. I think it's only fair to keep the record straight, especially since all the information is so freely available. 



KiWiStyle said:


> LOL!  I'm not going to recaptulate the intent of my words in that post  (i'm past that) and I absolutely refuse to argue with you on this.   I  tell you what, you continue to go with that and in the meantime I'll  move on and continue sharing in this thread the way it was intended.*   Enjoy your argument...alone.*


 Um, you're the one who made several indignant posts. I only responded because you seemed so very outraged. Who demands an explanation and then gets mad when someone _explains_? 

Not doing the proper research is how people jack up their hair and then start blaming the method. Which will then start a whole new cycle of 'BS is the debil!!!!' nonsense and ain't nobody got time for that. It's finally getting back to the point where you can google MHM without a million counter-arguments popping up and I'm kinda enjoying it. Let's not ruin it, k? 

FaithVA is way more patient than I which is why I begged her to start this thread.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Nobody is getting called out. I honestly could not remember who said it but I do agree with the bold and thanked the post where you said it. However, this being the internet, we all know how things get started and this thread, apparently, has become a resource since the one over on BHM died down. I think it's only fair to keep the record straight, especially since all the information is so freely available.
> 
> 
> .



How are we supposed to fight if your being all diplomatic and stuff.

That's alright we can take care of this later.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 23, 2015)

faithVA I REALLY enjoy this thread and hope today hasn't dampened your enthusiasm.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> faithVA I REALLY enjoy this thread and hope today hasn't dampened your enthusiasm.



Aw you all are so nice to worry about me. I really am good. I'm not even a little bit upset about anything. 

I really am thankful that everyone in here is participating so much. I have not had the fastest progress with this method and all of you help keep me motivated to do one more wash.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I keep seeing this but haven't read anyone's review on it.  Let us know what you think after you do the modifier mhm tonight.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


 My hair is really, really coming along with this method.  I'm a little inconsistent and I've never done the 7-day routine but I can feel and see my curls.  The Goddess Curls gel was nice going on and had pretty nice slip without being snotty.  My hair liked it but I used it for a Twistout and it dried a little stiff but not enough to flake and the hold is very nice.  It has good shine.  I don't know if the stiffness was a result of the gel or the fact that I used the last of some bentonite clay that I was trying to get rid of for the clay step.  I'm going to try it again with a WNG to see if I get better results.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> My Rhassoul clay was just delivered.  I'll be doing the full regimen starting tomorrow night.  I ordered 2 packs and yes, this will last me at least two months or more!!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


Mine came today, too!  I wasn't expecting it so that's why I used the leftover bentonite...glad it's gone, never again.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

This is the last picture I took after rinsing out the clay. Its starting to clump but still working on definition. But as soon as I touch it,, it starts to frizz. So I hope it the next few washes I see more progress.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

^^Anyone else at this stage where its just starting to clump and define?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 23, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> My hair is really, really coming along with this method.  I'm a little inconsistent and I've never done the 7-day routine but I can feel and see my curls.  The Goddess Curls gel was nice going on and had pretty nice slip without being snotty.  My hair liked it but I used it for a Twistout and it dried a little stiff but not enough to flake and the hold is very nice.  It has good shine.  I don't know if the stiffness was a result of the gel or the fact that I used the last of some bentonite clay that I was trying to get rid of for the clay step.  I'm going to try it again with a WNG to see if I get better results.



You and I have been hair twins so yes, back off the betonite clay.  I bet it was due to the clay...I'll wait until you try it again with the Rhassoul before I buy.  Lol, I don't mind snotty as I do the hefty price of kccc.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 23, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Mine came today, too!  I wasn't expecting it so that's why I used the leftover bentonite...glad it's gone, never again.



Woo-Hoo!  Was this your first order?  When are you using it?  I want to use it today so bad but I decided to continue with my 3 day rule.  My progress is so amazing, even my DH rubs my TWA and says its coming along.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 23, 2015)

That's me!!!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> This is the last picture I took after rinsing out the clay. Its starting to clump but still working on definition. But as soon as I touch it,, it starts to frizz. So I hope it the next few washes I see more progress.



I'm seeing definition and clumping in your hair.  Like you, I notice frizz but spraying more water, adding leave in and sealing fixes that.  I have to really keep my hair soaking wet.  My hair is so short and I'm so new to being natural I really don't know what to expect.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 23, 2015)

For those of you who shop Butters n Bars, did you receive the 25% off flash sale email?!?  Now until Saturday.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm seeing definition and clumping in your hair.  Like you, I notice frizz but spraying more water, adding leave in and sealing fixes that.  I have to really keep my hair soaking wet.  My hair is so short and I'm so new to being natural I really don't know what to expect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Thanks. Unfortunately that is my hair soaking wet. Its probably two minutes after I step out of the shower. I still do have some frizz but that's nothing as compared to where I started. I haven't mastered applying products. As soon as I out anything on my hair or really frizzes. My progress after months is probably closer to what others experience in a month. Its taking a while.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately that is my hair soaking wet. Its probably two minutes after I step out of the shower. I still do have some frizz but that's nothing as compared to where I started. I haven't mastered applying products. As soon as I out anything on my hair or really frizzes. My progress after months is probably closer to what others experience in a month. Its taking a while.



Your hair looks great in my opinion!  My hair only looks great after applying LI and gel...I'm so glad I BC only after 6 mos. post because I can really play in it as often as I like and not feel overwhelmed. I attribute my fast progress from having easy short hair, otherwise I wouldn't dare touch my hair as often as I do.  I have to practice discipline to not complete the whole regimen everyday or cut more off this frizzy halo off.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you. I definitely need some encouragement.

I'm glad you found the regimen while your hair is short. Its definitely easier. It is taking me longer because I didn't wash every 3 days in the beginning. I'm just now starting to do it. In using this month to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Woo-Hoo!  Was this your first order?  When are you using it?  I want to use it today so bad but I decided to continue with my 3 day rule.  My progress is so amazing, even my DH rubs my TWA and says its coming along.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


Nope, I have used rhassoul until my DH asked me about it and wanted me to use it on him (LOL).  I used the last of my 1lb bag on him and was out but I had some bentonite leftover from my first try with MHM and I was really dying to clay last night.  Bentonite is not for me, I love rhassoul.  I think I'm going to use it tomorrow even though I clay-ed last night.


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm not doing this regimen but this thread makes me watch to try the clay, plus if it doesn't work it'll just be a face mask. Which clay do you guys like better, the bentonite or the red rhassoul clay? About to buy from iherb.com


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> I'm not doing this regimen but this thread makes me watch to try the clay, plus if it doesn't work it'll just be a face mask. Which clay do you guys like better, the bentonite or the red rhassoul clay? About to buy from iherb.com



Rhassoul all the way.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 23, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> I'm not doing this regimen but this thread makes me watch to try the clay, plus if it doesn't work it'll just be a face mask. Which clay do you guys like better, the bentonite or the red rhassoul clay? About to buy from iherb.com



FYI: Butters n Bars is having a flash sale...25% off entire other now until tomorrow.  The code is: FIRSTFLASH

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 23, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Nope, I have used rhassoul until my DH asked me about it and wanted me to use it on him (LOL).  I used the last of my 1lb bag on him and was out but I had some bentonite leftover from my first try with MHM and I was really dying to clay last night.  Bentonite is not for me, I love rhassoul.  I think I'm going to use it tomorrow even though I clay-ed last night.



It won't hurt that's for sure ;-).

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 23, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> I'm not doing this regimen but this thread makes me watch to try the clay, plus if it doesn't work it'll just be a face mask. Which clay do you guys like better, the bentonite or the red rhassoul clay? About to buy from iherb.com



I like both. Thankfully, I haven't experienced the drying effects that some have had with bentonite. The rhassoul definitely feels smoother/ softer/ lighter than bentonite when applying.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> ^^Anyone else at this stage where its just starting to clump and define?



When wet, especially after the clay my hair looks somewhat like yours. My ends pretty much stay defined but my roots have a ways to go. I mainly do the bald spot regimen though, so am not washing as often as some of you ladies. 

By the way, after 1yr plus transitioning and having this completely smooth patch near my right temple the whole time, I officially no longer have a bald spot after 4 months of somewhat intensive GHE. I have a twa in its place


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> When wet, especially after the clay my hair looks somewhat like yours. My ends pretty much stay defined but my roots have a ways to go. I mainly do the bald spot regimen though, so am not washing as often as some of you ladies.
> 
> By the way, after 1yr plus transitioning and having this completely smooth patch near my right temple the whole time, I officially no longer have a bald spot after 4 months of somewhat intensive GHE. I have a twa in its place



 that is fabulous. How much longer are you going to do the bald spot regimen?


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> that is fabulous. How much longer are you going to do the bald spot regimen?



Thanks Faith. I really haven't thought about it lol. I will keep up with it for now. I'm thinking that if my patch grew in then the rest of my hair must also be growing so it's quite addictive. I'm hoping to reach APL this year thanks to the challenge. It's funny how you reach one goalpost and another presents itself.

I'd like my twa patch to either gain enough length or moisture so that it doesn't puff up when I wear my hair pulled back. I am off work next week so will be upping my wash routine to give myself a boost. I'm DCing overnight and will complete the steps in the morning. I'll post some pics then


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Aw you all are so nice to worry about me.* I really am good. I'm not even a little bit upset about anything. *
> 
> I really am thankful that everyone in here is participating so much. I have not had the fastest progress with this method and all of you help keep me motivated to do one more wash.


Glad to hear it but, I mean, it wasn't that serious, though, was it?  A lil lively debate, questions asked and answered, nobody got called out their name... I don't know why people acting like lives got threatened up in here or something.  I've seen MN threads get worse than this. Heck, I've seen Tangle Teezer debates get realer than this one.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Glad to hear it but, I mean, it wasn't that serious, though, was it?  A lil lively debate, questions asked and answered, nobody got called out their name... I don't know why people acting like lives got threatened up in here or something.  I've seen MN threads get worse than this. Heck, I've seen Tangle Teezer debates get realer than this one.



 No it wasn't that serious. But since we have been drama free for so long I don't think the thread participants were ready for it. 

Next time I will efight you by pm   I should have just kept quiet but I just felt like stirring the pot.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> No it wasn't that serious. But since we have been drama free for so long I don't think the thread participants were ready for it.
> 
> *Next time I will efight you by pm*   I should have just kept quiet but I just felt like stirring the pot.


  I enjoy a rousing debate, the more the merrier. 


So my hair is drying (and has been _forever_... which, on second thought, might mean that my porosity is finally normalizing, so... yay?? erplexed). I didn't really follow the reggie today.  What had happened was... I did a cheap gel experiment and I had to wash that mess out.  I basically replaced Step 1 with cond prepoo + shampoo. My hair looks and feels loosely normal, I don't think I did any harm. Although I will say, it felt like... idk, like my hair wasn't absorbing product the same, maybe? I don't shampoo that often so no biggie, but those of you considering shampoo, do a test run before you commit.

I took pics but I only got, like, two good ones.  How are y'all taking such good texture shots? This is new for me, I'm used to taking length check pics, not trynna get all in my roots and stuff. I see I gotta step my photography/ lighting game up.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

When you figure out texture pics let me know. I just get a mass of hair and if I try to lift a section up I just get pictures of my fingers.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 23, 2015)

A co worker asked me what I was doing. For the first time ever, I have a gorgeously defined soft Twa. I even used some non approved products with good results. It makes me so happy to not have a helmet head in the morning.  Also, I don't have to feel like a slave to this method. Using CLT and the acv wash has helped my hair find a natural sheen and softness it has never had during my many natural journeys.  Looking forward to seeing the MHM method on longer hair. The journey has been fun so far.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 23, 2015)

DDTexlaxed said:


> A co worker asked me what I was doing. For the first time ever, I have a gorgeously defined soft Twa. I even used some non approved products with good results. It makes me so happy to not have a helmet head in the morning.  Also, I don't have to feel like a slave to this method. Using CLT and the acv wash has helped my hair find a natural sheen and softness it has never had during my many natural journeys.  Looking forward to seeing the MHM method on longer hair. The journey has been fun so far.



Sounds great! What products are you using, I'd love to not have to use gel to seal and still have nice defined and soft hair.  I have a TWA too...

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 23, 2015)

I hope y'all can see something.  Hair is still damp at the roots, but long-dry on the length.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> No it wasn't that serious. But since we have been drama free for so long I don't think the thread participants were ready for it.  Next time I will efight you by pm   I should have just kept quiet but I just felt like stirring the pot.


LOL @ efight!


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> This is the last picture I took after rinsing out the clay. Its starting to clump but still working on definition. But as soon as I touch it,, it starts to frizz. So I hope it the next few washes I see more progress.



Looking good


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 24, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I hope y'all can see something.  Hair is still damp at the roots, but long-dry on the length.



Looking good. I can see enough to say that I see some similarities to my hair.


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> ^^Anyone else at this stage where its just starting to clump and define?



Hey Faith I believe i'm at the just starting to clump phase

Here she is almost dry with KCKT and pink Eco:
[URL=http://s207.photobucket.com/user/Discodumpling/media/20150123_115844_zpso5yzqczg.jpg.html][IMG]http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb36/Discodumpling/20150123_115844_zpso5yzqczg.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=http://s207.photobucket.com/user/Discodumpling/media/20150123_115850_zpscto1y9j4.jpg.html][IMG]http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb36/Discodumpling/20150123_115850_zpscto1y9j4.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

I'm excited to see what my hair will do after 7 days of focused hydration! Today is day 2 and i'm DCing right now


----------



## faithVA (Jan 24, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I hope y'all can see something.  Hair is still damp at the roots, but long-dry on the length.




You took good pictures. I can definitely see definition. Is this before or after product?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 24, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Hey Faith I believe i'm at the just starting to clump phase
> 
> Here she is almost dry with KCKT and pink Eco:
> [/URL][/IMG]
> ...



Cool. I think you are right. I hope you don't mind my asking you questions in the future. I'm hoping my progress stays consistent.


----------



## tashboog (Jan 24, 2015)

Are there any hi po ladies in this thread besides me? If so will any of you lovely ladies be willing to try the conditioner with lemon juice to clarify. I would try it but I'm currently doing the bald spot regimen. The recipe is take your favorite conditioner and combine the juice of 1 large lemon. Apply the mixture to your hair then rinse. I'm assuming you can leave it in like you would the baking soda step.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 24, 2015)

Pics from this wash;
1. My hair soaking wet after the clay (products to free). The top half has a log way to go in terms of definition. However MHM has made wash days a treat instead of a detangling mission. The back portion is nicely defined and clumping when wet and dry (with product).

2. Previous pic of dry hair, back and front.

3. Main problem patch after many weeks of the method and GHE, a few weeks ago. And a comparison pic from today.

4. Hair pretty much dry apart from the roots. How I'm rocking it today.

I wanted to add that I am noticing that the conditioner at step 4 is absorbing into my hair much quicker- hardly any white residue. Applying it in the shower, that added the steam is definitely helping the already warm conditioner really sink into my hair.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You took good pictures. I can definitely see definition. Is this before or after product?


After product. It never even occured to me to take pics during the process.  I'll take some after the clay step next time but remember, I don't wash as often as y'all. I'm good if I get through it once a week.  I have great definition, though, root to tip everywhere but my bang area.



tashboog said:


> *Are there any hi po ladies in this thread  besides me? *If so will any of you lovely ladies be willing to try the  conditioner with lemon juice to clarify. I would try it but I'm  currently doing the bald spot regimen. The recipe is take your favorite  conditioner and combine the juice of 1 large lemon. Apply the mixture to  your hair then rinse. I'm assuming you can leave it in like you would  the baking soda step.



I think I'm highER po than most here. Let me research lemon juice in hair (ph and such) and get back to you. I'm always looking for another cleansing method.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 24, 2015)

Can someone tell me why this product isn't approved?  It looks fine to me other than glycerin which is so far down on the list.  


Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 24, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Sounds great! What products are you using, I'd love to not have to use gel to seal and still have nice defined and soft hair.  I have a TWA too...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I am still using gel because I haven't found anything I could use yet.   However I am using KCCC as approved gel, but surprisingly, Cantu Shine and Define custard defines my curls better than KCCC!  If I don't feel like doing the steps, I use shea Moisture black castor oil shampoo and then use diluted TJTT conditioner and gel. I still achieve soft hair and ultimate curl definition. I believe the combo off ACV/benonite is the key to healthy hair. The SM castor oil line is what I will be using because the product has ACV in it. The shampoo alone left me with the same effect as MHM does. I am experimenting with these products because I don't want to have to always buy my products online.  Last night, I didn't use any product. Just water and the Cantu gel. I woke up with helmet hard hair.   I did it because today I was putting in my demi color and didn't want to screw anything up. After, I used the diluted conditioner and KCCC. Hair returned to soft defined curls. It just helps me to see the difference when my hair is hydrated vs my old method.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 24, 2015)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I am still using gel because I haven't found anything I could use yet.   However I am using KCCC as approved gel, but surprisingly, Cantu Shine and Define custard defines my curls better than KCCC!  If I don't feel like doing the steps, I use shea Moisture black castor oil shampoo and then use diluted TJTT conditioner and gel. I still achieve soft hair and ultimate curl definition. I believe the combo off ACV/benonite is the key to healthy hair. The SM castor oil line is what I will be using because the product has ACV in it. The shampoo alone left me with the same effect as MHM does. I am experimenting with these products because I don't want to have to always buy my products online.  Last night, I didn't use any product. Just water and the Cantu gel. I woke up with helmet hard hair.   I did it because today I was putting in my demi color and didn't want to screw anything up. After, I used the diluted conditioner and KCCC. Hair returned to soft defined curls. It just helps me to see the difference when my hair is hydrated vs my old method.



Thanks!  I'm using KCCC too and I have a demi color...I wonder if they is drying in itself?  FYI I wake up with helmet hard hair too, Lol...I just spritz with water so it'll spring back up and go.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 24, 2015)

I've mentioned my love of Hello Curly on here a number of times. I tried Curls Goddess Curls today and all I have to say is Goodbye Curly!  Same results, better pricetag.

Used acv for step 1 today, adding more water than I usually do. One thing I like about using bs for step 1 is how my dc melts right into my hair afterwards. I don't get that when using acv since my cuticles aren't lifted. My hair shedding was minimal. I trimmed my hair last week and even though detangling has been easier with this method, it was even easier today. I trimmed curl by curl which was pretty tedious and I wasn't sure if I did a good job but I could definitely tell the difference today.


----------



## tashboog (Jan 24, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I think I'm highER po than most here. Let me research lemon juice in hair (ph and such) and get back to you. I'm always looking for another cleansing method.


Honey Bee thanks for responding to my post . The lemon juice doesn't harm the hair, it just lowers the conditioner pH and it's a natural clarifying agent. It's in the curly girl method handbook for when you need to remove chlorine from your hair after swimming and if you have hard water. Please feel free to do your own research, then if your okay with it can you please let me know how it worked for your hair .


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 24, 2015)

tashboog said:


> @Honey Bee thanks for responding to my post . The lemon juice doesn't harm the hair, it just lowers the conditioner pH and it's a natural clarifying agent. It's in the curly girl method handbook for when you need to remove chlorine from your hair after swimming and if you have hard water. Please feel free to do your own research, then if your okay with it can you please let me know how it worked for your hair .



Lemon juice also lightens your hair, like honey does. Be careful because it can also strip the hair like ACV.


----------



## tashboog (Jan 24, 2015)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Lemon juice also lightens your hair, like honey does. Be careful because it can also strip the hair like ACV.


Lemon juice is no different from using baking soda or ACV. All three are clarifying agents and should be used with your own precautions. The conditioner is the buffer just like it is for the baking soda. At the end of the day, you should only use what your psyche is comfortable with.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 24, 2015)

tashboog said:


> Honey Bee thanks for responding to my post . The lemon juice doesn't harm the hair, it just lowers the conditioner pH and it's a natural clarifying agent. It's in the curly girl method handbook for when you need to remove chlorine from your hair after swimming and if you have hard water. Please feel free to do your own research, then if your okay with it can you please let me know how it worked for your hair .



Thanks for this info.  I was just today wondering how to cleanse mineral deposits from hair from swimming and hard water using the mhm.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 24, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Can someone tell me why this product isn't approved?  It looks fine to me other than glycerin which is so far down on the list.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Its too small. I can't see it on my phone. What product is it?


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 24, 2015)

tashboog said:


> @Honey Bee thanks for responding to my post . The lemon juice doesn't harm the hair, it just lowers the conditioner pH and it's a natural clarifying agent. It's in the curly girl method handbook for when you need to remove chlorine from your hair after swimming and if you have hard water. Please feel free to do your own research, then if your okay with it can you please let me know how it worked for your hair .


tashboog, I've heard of people using it and heard it recommended in different reggies, but I like to do a little research when using raw ingredients. I mean, at least give it an hour in google before smearing it all over and wondering why my skin is turning green.  I also test the ph of every. single. concoction I mix up. I usually have a loose idea going in, but it never hurts to check. 

My grandmother used to say, _'Take care of it up front so it don't stick out behind.'_ It's become one of my core precepts because it's applicable to everything in life, ie, research ish before you do it, including men , relationships, mixing ish up in my kitchen, etc, so you're not surprised by what happens. Or, be honest and upfront so that the truth doesn't seep out embarrassingly later. Really, it's advice for all seasons. Old country people be on point with those little bon-mots.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 24, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I trimmed my hair last week and even though detangling has been easier with this method, it was even easier today.* I trimmed curl by curl* which was pretty tedious and I wasn't sure if I did a good job but I could definitely tell the difference today.


I was considering getting it done professionally, but a large part of this journey, for me, is self-sufficiency, so I'd rather figure it out for myself.

To that end, I've been lightly researching (an hour or so every wk). The trick, imo, is to have a good sense of balance. You don't have to think about it as 'curl by curl', imo, it's more about the shape of the end result, really. It occured to me yesterday that one particular pic would be perfect to literally print out and draw on. It was just a frontward facing pic against a white background. I could use that pic to chart out the shape I most prefer, do a wng, and then just do it. 

 What y'all think?


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 24, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I was considering getting it done professionally, but a large part of this journey, for me, is self-sufficiency, so I'd rather figure it out for myself.
> 
> To that end, I've been lightly researching (an hour or so every wk). The trick, imo, is to have a good sense of balance. You don't have to think about it as 'curl by curl', imo, it's more about the shape of the end result, really. It occured to me yesterday that one particular pic would be perfect to literally print out and draw on. It was just a frontward facing pic against a white background. I could use that pic to chart out the shape I most prefer, do a wng, and then just do it.
> 
> What y'all think?



I actually didn't set out to trim curl by curl. I tried to trim it the same way you trim straight hair but the curls kept popping out from the sections I was holding between my fingers so I had no choice. I usually go to a stylist for trims so I have a nice shape already. It looked even better when I finished. I was pleasantly surprised.

OAN, I don't check the length of my hair bc I really don't care. I want to cut it actually but hubby wants me to grow it out long like when we first got married, dude I told you that I was cutting my hair off when I turned 40, but that's another story. Anyway...my daughter was pulling one of my curls and watching it spring back and I felt her hand on my bra strap. I asked her if that's where my hair was and she said yes. Wowsers! I had no idea. I am really retaining length with this method.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 24, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> *I actually didn't set out to trim curl by curl. *I tried to trim it the same way you trim straight hair *but the curls kept popping out from the sections I was holding between my fingers so I had no choice*. I usually go to a stylist for trims so I have a nice shape already. It looked even better when I finished. I was pleasantly surprised.


 Curly hair definitely has a personality of its own.


So you started out with a shape and were, basically, 'sprucing things up'? That makes sense.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 24, 2015)

My daughrer and I are in the middle of the full MHM regimen today (Cherry Lola trtmt-Step 5). We started since 3 this afternoon and we're only half way done. lolll, smh. Hopefully I'll have time to show pics tomorrow.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 24, 2015)

OMG!! I've been passing threads on this method for I don't know how long. Thank you faithVA because your link to Pinkecube's blog I started this method! I just rinsed out step 1 (I used the baking soda) and my hair felt GREAT. I could finger comb my hair (while leaning over the sink rinsing out step 1 I could take my fingers and pull them threw my hair from the back to the front!!)  

And I hadn't started step 2! But let me tell you I could feel such GREAT slip while putting in step 2 I'm almost afraid to go to step 3! Because I'm so ecstatic with where I am now but the thought of this getting better is too much to take!!! :bouncegre:trampolinlove:

I've already mixed up my bentonite clay, honey and olive oil!! I have my hot head deep conditioning heat cap on (didn't feel like lugging the dryer downstairs... I might regret this but  I can't wait to see how my hair turns out!

I could just   myself because I didn't try this earlier! I kept going past it because it sounded too hard or too complicated and I didn't want to take the time to read/do it! How stupid was I? 

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Its too small. I can't see it on my phone. What product is it?



Thank you.  Its Jane Carter Incredible Curls.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Curls Godess Curls is a keeper.  I love it for my WNG!  It must have been the bentonite the other day.  Did a full MHM today starting with CLT and using rhassoul this time.  My tangles melt like butter using this method and I really love the Naturellegrow conditioners for the DC step.  I am finger detangling and not getting any breakage at all, I mean none.  I can feel and see my curls all the way to my scalp in some places.  I can't stop touching them.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 25, 2015)

OK! I've finished with my hair (I did a wet set)  

I took pictures but I'm a little hesitant to post them because last time I posted pictures all I got was...YOUR HAIR IS SO THIN...  blush:

Yes, I know! I wasn't blessed with the thick luscious hair of some of my fellow LHCF sisters. So thin hair and all here goes! 

It has been 8 months since I've had a relaxer on my hair and 6 months since I touched up my hair line (I think I'm going to drop the hair line thing because that has long since grown out) 

I have no idea what my hair typing is but if I had to guess I think I'm a mix of 3C and 4A with high porosity.

Sorry I don't know how to adjust the size












I think I have a little clumping...don't I?







 Just ignore my red flexi rods in this last picture. I can't wait until I grow out those relaxed ends!!! I think (and my mother told me) my head is too big to do a big chop! I need hair on this big head!


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 25, 2015)

Finished my regi. 

ACV rinse, let it sit for 15 minutes, then rinsed. 
Applied DC, left it on overnight.  
Rinsed DC, applied VO5 and rinsed out ~50%. 
Applied ceramide oil mix to seal. 
Twisted in 10-12 two-strand twists and bantu'd the ends. 

My hair is tied up with a silk wrap under a turban. Will leave that 'til church time, then remove the turban and throw on a wig to go out. When I get back, my hair should be damp. I'll seal over the oil with my Lusti Indian Hemp and put the scarf and turban back on til tomorrow. Monday, I'll GHE overnight. Tuesday I'll do the regi again.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 25, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Curls Godess Curls is a keeper.  I love it for my WNG!  It must have been the bentonite the other day.  Did a full MHM today starting with CLT and using rhassoul this time.  My tangles melt like butter using this method and I really love the Naturellegrow conditioners for the DC step.  I am finger detangling and not getting any breakage at all, I mean none.  I can feel and see my curls all the way to my scalp in some places.  I can't stop touching them.



OMG, this just got me so excited!  I gotta pick up that Goddess Curls and order the Natural Grow...I definitely need a more moisturizing DC, the watered down DC are OK but nothing life changing.  I'm so happy you're reaching max hydration!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 25, 2015)

Lisa said:


> OK! I've finished with my hair (I did a wet set)
> 
> I took pictures but I'm a little hesitant to post them because last time I posted pictures all I got was...YOUR HAIR IS SO THIN...  blush:
> 
> ...



Lisa Your hair is gorgeous, thin and all!  I can't believe you recurved those types of discouraging comments, people can be so mean.  I'm happy you found the regimen and its working for you and please continue posting pictures!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 25, 2015)

I just fineshed the steps after using Rhassoul clay for the first time...this clay has made so much of a difference!  I wish I had been using it since day one but hey, it taught me something. My W&G is more defined and my coils are longer in some spots... one side of my nape was stubborn and wouldn't curl for nothing and now I see progress.  I used my usual products (kckt and kccc) for steps 4 & 5 and its drying softer.  

I use lot of the kckt and then use my shower head to remove some of the product and to make my hair drippy wet to apply the kccc so I think this is helping a lot too.  I can't wait to get another trim and lining next week, it should get rid of my scab hair though I don't have much of it anymore.  I'm loving my TWA and I'm loving it on ME!!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 25, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I just fineshed the steps after using Rhassoul clay for the first time...this clay has made so much of a difference!  I wish I had been using it since day one but hey, it taught me something. My W&G is more defined and my coils are longer in some spots... one side of my nape was stubborn and wouldn't curl for nothing and now I see progress.  I used my usual products (kckt and kccc) for steps 4 & 5 and its drying softer.
> 
> I use lot of the kckt and then use my shower head to remove some of the product and to make my hair drippy wet to apply the kccc so I think this is helping a lot too.  I can't wait to get another trim and lining next week, it should get rid of my scab hair though I don't have much of it anymore.  I'm loving my TWA and I'm loving it on ME!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I really want to try the rhassoul ! Will definitely buy after I get my refund check


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yesterday I got the Curly Girl Handbook by Lorraine Massey from the library and read it. I'm even more motivated to strive for fully hydrated hair. I woke up really early this morning and couldn't get back to sleep so I decided to do my hair even though I just did it yesterday. So for step 1 I mixed castile soap, conditioner and water and left it on for about 2-3 mins. I rinsed and co-washed, then using the scrunching method described in the book I got rid of the excess conditioner and left the rest in. I then sealed with gel. Lately my wng's have been looking a little off and I couldn't figure out why. I have been using very little gel since my curls have become more hydrated so I thought I'll try using more gel. Big difference! My hair has so much more shine today and just looks better overall. Also for that stubborn top section of mine I bent my head over and scrunched the gel in, tossed my head back so the curls on top would fall to the side but slightly to the back also, then I added 2 duck bill clips in the front at the root for height. I love how my hair dried, I was getting so tired of that side part.

So about Curls Goddess Curls, the second ingredient is sorbitol which is a humectant like glycerin and panthenol. Should that matter?


----------



## cherryhair123 (Jan 25, 2015)

Would this benefit a long term transitioner? I'm only 14 weeks in but that new growth is super dry. I'm wondering would it be too much moisture for the permed hair and cause it too break off.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 25, 2015)

Knew I was forgetting something...So about the clay step, I'm not sure when or if I should do this step. I know the purpose of it but unlike most of you I don't get soft, nice feeling hair afterwards. Mine doesn't feel bad but it doesn't feel good either. And even after adding leave-in it causes my gel to not have any slip, it goes on my hair really squeaky. At first I thought it was the gel, but after doing the clay step first once before and not doing it at all today, I realize it's not the gel, it's my hair after using clay. And I've used bentonite (too drying), morrocan red, rhassoul, and Terresentials. Just wondering if I really need it, it doesn't give me any more clumping or definition than conditioner does. I'm thinking of either making it the first step or doing it occasionally as the third.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 25, 2015)

^I'm with you. My old regimen called for clay once a month or so, but using it so often isn't doing great things for my hair-it actually feels like my moisture levels have to "recover" from that step. I'm dropping it for a while.


----------



## trebell (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi ladies! 
I've been using this method since cutting my hair off last summer. I have yet to reach max hydration, however, I don't do the method every 3 days. I have two questions: when using the clay why does my hair feel like there's a layer of film on it? What can I do about my roots at my crown being frizzy? Lastly, I don't know my hair type and I think I have low porosity hair. Attached picture is leave in and oil. I usually apply kc gel but I was too lazy today. Tia.


----------



## trebell (Jan 25, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Knew I was forgetting something...So about the clay step, I'm not sure when or if I should do this step. I know the purpose of it but unlike most of you I don't get soft, nice feeling hair afterwards. Mine doesn't feel bad but it doesn't feel good either. And even after adding leave-in it causes my gel to not have any slip, it goes on my hair really squeaky. At first I thought it was the gel, but after doing the clay step first once before and not doing it at all today, I realize it's not the gel, it's my hair after using clay. And I've used bentonite (too drying), morrocan red, rhassoul, and Terresentials. Just wondering if I really need it, it doesn't give me any more clumping or definition than conditioner does. I'm thinking of either making it the first step or doing it occasionally as the third.



I'm having issues with this step also.  My hair feels weird like there's film on it.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Knew I was forgetting something...So about the clay step, I'm not sure when or if I should do this step. I know the purpose of it but unlike most of you I don't get soft, nice feeling hair afterwards. Mine doesn't feel bad but it doesn't feel good either. And even after adding leave-in it causes my gel to not have any slip, it goes on my hair really squeaky. At first I thought it was the gel, but after doing the clay step first once before and not doing it at all today, I realize it's not the gel, it's my hair after using clay. And I've used bentonite (too drying), morrocan red, rhassoul, and Terresentials. Just wondering if I really need it, it doesn't give me any more clumping or definition than conditioner does. I'm thinking of either making it the first step or doing it occasionally as the third.



What's your recipe and how long are you leaving it on?

If you like your hair the way it is without clay then there is no reason to use the clay. It sounds like you would be fine with just a regular curly girl method. Is there a reason why you are doing mhm?


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 25, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Knew I was forgetting something...So about the clay step, I'm not sure when or if I should do this step. I know the purpose of it but unlike most of you I don't get soft, nice feeling hair afterwards. Mine doesn't feel bad but it doesn't feel good either. And even after adding leave-in it causes my gel to not have any slip, it goes on my hair really squeaky. At first I thought it was the gel, but after doing the clay step first once before and not doing it at all today, I realize it's not the gel, it's my hair after using clay. And I've used bentonite (too drying), morrocan red, rhassoul, and Terresentials. Just wondering if I really need it, it doesn't give me any more clumping or definition than conditioner does. I'm thinking of either making it the first step or doing it occasionally as the third.



My hair feels squeaky after the clay step too. I have to add a lot of leave in for my hair to get back to normal. I'm thinking about making it step 1.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2015)

trebell said:


> Hi ladies!
> I've been using this method since cutting my hair off last summer. I have yet to reach max hydration, however, I don't do the method every 3 days. I have two questions: when using the clay why does my hair feel like there's a layer of film on it? What can I do about my roots at my crown being frizzy? Lastly, I don't know my hair type and I think I have low porosity hair. Attached picture is leave in and oil. I usually apply kc gel but I was too lazy today. Tia.


You probably need to expose your hair to water more about often to get rid of the frizz. Your hair has a high level of hydration but without the consistency of water its not reaching max hydration. As far as the clay what is your recipe? How long do you leave it on? And what are you sealing with?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2015)

cherryhair123 said:


> Would this benefit a long term transitioner? I'm only 14 weeks in but that new growth is super dry. I'm wondering would it be too much moisture for the permed hair and cause it too break off.



Yes it would. I think honeybee is transitioning and someone else just posted.


----------



## trebell (Jan 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You probably need to expose your hair to water more about often to get rid of the frizz. Your hair has a high level of hydration but without the consistency of water its not reaching max hydration. As far as the clay what is your recipe? How long do you leave it on? And what are you sealing with?


    At first I was using just clay and water. Next I tried clay, water and acv. I've been following "DanaBNatural" on YouTube for a low porosity mix. I used a cup of clay, 2 tbsp of olive oil and honey with water. Last time it didn't leave a film. But if I don't use approximates it'll feel filmy. I seal with a castor oil mix, or jojoba oil. I think I am aloe Vera juice and protein sensitive.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2015)

trebell said:


> At first I was using just clay and water. Next I tried clay, water and acv. I've been following "DanaBNatural" on YouTube for a low porosity mix. I used a cup of clay, 2 tbsp of olive oil and honey with water. Last time it didn't leave a film. But if I don't use approximates it'll feel filmy. I seal with a castor oil mix, or jojoba oil. I think I am aloe Vera juice and protein sensitive.



OK. Well it sounds like you have an idea of what it is. It sounds like you are using bentonite which can be hard for low porosity heads to get right. If you choose to keep using it then you just have to keep tweaking it to get it right. The combination of oil and honey are probably what's leaving a film. After you apply the clay and work it through try dipping your hand in warm water and finger combing through each section to smooth out the clay consistency.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 25, 2015)

faithVA what's your castle soap cleansing recipe?   How often do you use BS??

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> faithVA what's your castle soap cleansing recipe?   How often do you use BS??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I do about 3 oz of conditioner, 1 tbsp of castille soap and water to make it whatever consistency I feel like being bothered with that particular day.

I don't have any particular schedule for the baking soda. Its probably like once every two or three weeks. 

I use a heavy butter on my hair because I wear twist. If I used gel I might be prone to do bs more often. Not sure.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2015)

In did the full regi tonight with clct. As usual I didn't see anything fabulous with the clct. I won't do another one until the end of February.

I'm wondering if the conditioner I use for step 2 is causing my lack of definition in step 3 or if I have to consistently levlave the clay on for 2 hours. Next weekend I will use the same conditioner but leave the clay on longer to narrow it down.


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> In did the full regi tonight with clct. As usual I didn't see anything fabulous with the clct. I won't do another one until the end of February.
> 
> I'm wondering if the conditioner I use for step 2 is causing my lack of definition in step 3 or if I have to consistently levlave the clay on for 2 hours. Next weekend I will use the same conditioner but leave the clay on longer to narrow it down.



What conditioner do you use for step 2?  Do you dilute your step 2 conditioner?


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What's your recipe and how long are you leaving it on?
> 
> If you like your hair the way it is without clay then there is no reason to use the clay. It sounds like you would be fine with just a regular curly girl method. Is there a reason why you are doing mhm?



I've been using Terresentials since the beginning of December.  I'm doing MHM because I'm low porosity.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm always taking pictures to post on here but I never end up doing it. It would be so much easier if I could just attach them from my phone but I can't. Anyway, the first two are my wng today. I hate taking selfies. I had to take about 10 to get these two and they aren't even all that decent. The last pic is my post-partum shedding hair growing back in curly. Just noticed that about a week ago.
ETA: my eyebrows look a mess, please don't judge


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> What conditioner do you use for step 2?  Do you dilute your step 2 conditioner?



It varies. I use curls ecstasy, Jessicurl aloeba, Jessicurl DC, or the other Jessicurl which I can't remember the name of. I also use naturelle grow conditioners.

I have done both diluted and straight. I usually dilute if I am doing more of a cowash and out the DC on undiluted.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I've been using Terresentials since the beginning of December.  I'm doing MHM because I'm low porosity.



Terressentials is bentonite so it can be drying. How long do you leave it on?

What are you trying to get mhm to do for your hair? You don't need to do mhm just because your low porosity.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 26, 2015)

cherryhair123 said:


> Would this benefit a long term transitioner? I'm only 14 weeks in but that new growth is super dry. I'm wondering would it be too much moisture for the permed hair and cause it too break off.





faithVA said:


> Yes it would. I think honeybee is transitioning and someone else just posted.



@cherryhair123, I wouldn't do it if I were you (for the reasons you stated). Of course, it depends both on the health and the qualities of your relaxed hair but mine was highly porous, fine, and ready to snap off at the slightest breeze no matter what I tried.  Due to the fragility of my hair, I trimmed every 4-6 wks at the beginning of my transition. At this point, I have very little relaxed hair remaining. If you look at the pics I posted here, you'll see that there's barely any left, just a few wisps here and there, but that hair is tenuously hanging on. 

Also, I've never really been strict with the MHM. I do all the steps, but not nearly as often as you're supposed to, I've only used BS twice iirc, I don't use the proper products, I still shampoo ocasionally, I use protein... . I'm pretty much using the MHM as a _template_ for my regimen. Once I'm fully natural, that may change.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Terressentials is bentonite so it can be drying. How long do you leave it on?
> 
> What are you trying to get mhm to do for your hair? You don't need to do mhm just because your low porosity.



Even though Terresentials is made with bentonite, my hair feels the same as when I use rhassoul. Bentonite by itself though, not good. I was sleeping in the clay but only because I was doing my hair at night and I would get tired at that step. Now I leave it on long enough to scrub my scalp and then I rinse. My hair feels the same both ways, my curls are just more elongated when using overnight. I think I may discontinue that step. Not altogether, since I have 4 large bottles of Terresentials left, but doing it maybe once or twice a month as step 1. 

You're right, I may not need to do MHM but I definitely plan to continue doing Cherry Lola treatments and using castile in my conditioner, as these things make a huge difference in my hair. Thanks, you're very helpful.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It varies. I use curls ecstasy, Jessicurl aloeba, Jessicurl DC, or the other Jessicurl which I can't remember the name of. I also use naturelle grow conditioners.
> 
> I have done both diluted and straight. I usually dilute if I am doing more of a cowash and out the DC on undiluted.



^^^this here is wherin lies my problem when DC. I need to use a DC undiluted because as it is, I don't think its conditioning enough post BS wash and stripping again during step 3.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 26, 2015)

Can someone suggest a regimen for 2nd/3rd day hair? I have a TWA and when I wake up in the morning I have serious helmet head.   Spritzing with water seems to make my hair more dry even if I put an approved cream moisturizer on to to seal.  Plus any type of movement to apply the moisturizer disturbs my curls and destroy definition.  Any tips??

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Hey Faith I believe i'm at the just starting to clump phase
> 
> Here she is almost dry with KCKT and pink Eco:
> [URL=http://s207.photobucket.com/user/Discodumpling/media/20150123_115844_zpso5yzqczg.jpg.html][IMG]http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb36/Discodumpling/20150123_115844_zpso5yzqczg.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> ...



Finally got to see your pics up close. No you are much further along than I am.


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 26, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> ^^^this here is wherin lies my problem when DC. I need to use a DC undiluted because as it is, I don't think its conditioning enough post BS wash and stripping again during step 3.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I started using the undiluted deep conditioner a couple of weeks ago and my hair is definitely the better for it.  My hair was soooo dry but now if feels like it is coming around.  I still dilute the leave in followed by creamy leave in.  I don't use Leave-in gel step.

I alsp stopped using the TGTT because it did not moisturized m hair enough but I loved how it made my scalp feel.  Too bad!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I'm always taking pictures to post on here but I never end up doing it. It would be so much easier if I could just attach them from my phone but I can't. Anyway, the first two are my wng today. I hate taking selfies. I had to take about 10 to get these two and they aren't even all that decent. The last pic is my post-partum shedding hair growing back in curly. Just noticed that about a week ago.
> ETA: my eyebrows look a mess, please don't judge



You need to resize your pictures to about 320 to attach them by phone.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 26, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> I started using the undiluted deep conditioner a couple of weeks ago and my hair is definitely the better for it.  My hair was soooo dry but now if feels like it is coming around.  I still dilute the leave in followed by creamy leave in.  I don't use Leave-in gel step.
> 
> I alsp stopped using the TGTT because it didde not moisturized m hair enough but I loved how it made my scalp feel.  Too bad!



Thank you deborah11 what are you using to DC ?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> ^^^this here is wherin lies my problem when DC. I need to use a DC undiluted because as it is, I don't think its conditioning enough post BS wash and stripping again during step 3.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



There isn't an issue with using undiluted DC for conditioning. Just play around with it and see what works for you. You will find as your hair hydrates more than you can dilute the conditioners and they will still work. I think you will also find that as you use the rhassuol that your hair won't feel stripped on that step. And if your hair feels stripped with step 1, you may be using too much baking soda or leaving it on too long.

Just continue tweaking the regimen for your hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Can someone suggest a regimen for 2nd/3rd day hair? I have a TWA and when I wake up in the morning I have serious helmet head.   Spritzing with water seems to make my hair more dry even if I put an approved cream moisturizer on to to seal.  Plus any type of movement to apply the moisturizer disturbs my curls and destroy definition.  Any tips??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Have you tried baggying at night?


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 26, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Can someone suggest a regimen for 2nd/3rd day hair? I have a TWA and when I wake up in the morning I have serious helmet head.   Spritzing with water seems to make my hair more dry even if I put an approved cream moisturizer on to to seal.  Plus any type of movement to apply the moisturizer disturbs my curls and destroy definition.  Any tips??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



When I spritz my hair it makes mine dry too. I wonder if its because I'm low po the water doesn't penetrate my strands but evaporates quickly. I read somewhere about adding a little heat so now I spritz with a conditioner and water mix and I use the blow dryer on the warm setting for about a minute or two and it seems to work.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> When I spritz my hair it makes mine dry too. I wonder if its because I'm low po the water doesn't penetrate my strands but evaporates quickly. I read somewhere about adding a little heat so now I spritz with a conditioner and water mix and I use the blow dryer on the warm setting for about a minute or two and it seems to work.



I also have this same problem. I will give the blow dryer a try.

I have also found that if I make sure my spritz is more ph balanced it works better. But I haven't played around with it enough to be sure.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 26, 2015)

I think I'm gonna lay off the Bentonite Clay for a minute. I'll finish using the jar and then give Rhassoul clay a try. I love the clumping effect very much, but I think the baking soda and then bentonite clay is just a bit too much for my hair lately. 

Is anyone using Giovanni direct 50/50 clarifyer for their step 1? If anything I'll just go back to ACV.


----------



## trebell (Jan 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I also have this same problem. I will give the blow dryer a try.  I have also found that if I make sure my spritz is more ph balanced it works better. But I haven't played around with it enough to be sure.


 
For low porosity I hear that warming up products help. So even if you don't use s blow dryer just use warm water, moisture and condish. I warm my stuff up now and put a shower cap on for a couple of mins. But, my hair is short. I'm sure when it gets longer I'll be singing another tune


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2015)

trebell said:


> For low porosity I hear that warming up products help. So even if you don't use s blow dryer just use warm water, moisture and condish. I warm my stuff up now and put a shower cap on for a couple of mins. But, my hair is short. I'm sure when it gets longer I'll be singing another tune



I'm thinking I have tried that but it has been a while. I will have to try it again. I've done so many things over the years I eventually just gave up. I just don't wet my hair between washes.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 26, 2015)

Random question: So if a low porosity natural doesn't follow this method or use the recommended products, is the key to simply make sure that the hair strands are cleansed of build-up prior to applying conditioner and/or leave-in?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Random question: So if a low porosity natural doesn't follow this method or use the recommended products, is the key to simply make sure that the hair strands are cleansed of build-up prior to applying conditioner and/or leave-in?



That while also not doing anything to dry the hair out.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks faithVA

After all that I have learned with this method, the funniest thing happned yesterday...I was watching one of my favorite Natural YT vloggers, known for her successful hair journey, her love for gels and wash and go's and her use of conditioner only, never uses shampoo. I started to see her videos from a different viewpoint now and thought to myself, wow, she never has to remove the buildup of her gel and products like the way we do with this method. It makes me really realize how natural hair is truly an individual experience and differs from person to person. (I hope this makes sense)


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 26, 2015)

trebell said:


> For low porosity I hear that warming up products help. So even if you don't use s blow dryer just use warm water, moisture and condish. I warm my stuff up now and put a shower cap on for a couple of mins. But, my hair is short. I'm sure when it gets longer I'll be singing another tune



I absolutely love warming up conditioner before applying it to my hair; it makes such a positive difference in how my hair receives it and my hiar feels so soft afterwards.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Thanks faithVA
> 
> After all that I have learned with this method, the funniest thing happned yesterday...I was watching one of my favorite Natural YT vloggers, known for her successful hair journey, her love for gels and wash and go's and her use of conditioner only, never uses shampoo. I started to see her videos from a different viewpoint now and thought to myself, wow, she never has to remove the buildup of her gel and products like the way we do with this method. It makes me really realize how natural hair is truly an individual experience and differs from person to person. (I hope this makes sense)



It does make sense. I really was trying to get people to understand that from the intro post. Some heads even in this thread really should just be doing the regular curly girl method or some other wash n go method. Everyone can do the MHM if they choose but this really is a specialized regimen for people who can't do the basic curly girl method.

However, if doing this regimen helps them figure out the best regimen for them then I guess the thread is helpful.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 26, 2015)

^^^I totally agree with you.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 26, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Thanks @faithVA
> 
> After all that I have learned with this method, the funniest thing happned yesterday...I was watching one of my favorite Natural YT vloggers, known for her successful hair journey, her love for gels and wash and go's and her use of conditioner only, never uses shampoo. I started to see her videos from a different viewpoint now and thought to myself,* wow, she never has to remove the buildup of her gel and products like the way we do with this method. *It makes me really realize how natural hair is truly an individual experience and differs from person to person. (I hope this makes sense)



You know... I thought that too, and then I went back 50 vids or so  and saw where the two I'm thinking of did a clay treatment or some such. They said it like it was a special treat, so, while I couldn't say they use it as regularly, I can probably assume they used it more than just once. Idk, but your thought did occur to me.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It does make sense. I really was trying to get people to understand that from the intro post. Some heads even in this thread really should just be doing the regular curly girl method or some other wash n go method. Everyone can do the MHM if they choose but this really is a specialized regimen for people who can't do the basic curly girl method.
> 
> However, if doing this regimen helps them figure out the best regimen for them then I guess the thread is helpful.



Exactly, and I appreciate that this hangout thread that you started has really helped this method as a guide or a foundation that needs to be tailored to suit our individual hair needs. In my case, the MHM literally removed the block that my hair had against receiving moisture. That was the easy part; the challenge is coming up with a regimen that that will allow me to to maintain that moisture on a regular basis without the need for the 5 steps of the MHM. As complicated the MHM is and has been for me, it has surprisingly made me more determined to simplify my hair regimen as much as possible by finding what works for me and being consistent with it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Have you tried baggying at night?



I don't but I should start...it made my relaxed hair hard but I should really experience it now that I'm natural.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 26, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> When I spritz my hair it makes mine dry too. I wonder if its because I'm low po the water doesn't penetrate my strands but evaporates quickly. I read somewhere about adding a little heat so now I spritz with a conditioner and water mix and I use the blow dryer on the warm setting for about a minute or two and it seems to work.



I thought that was the issue, this makes so much sense. Thank you!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It does make sense. I really was trying to get people to understand that from the intro post. Some heads even in this thread really should just be doing the regular curly girl method or some other wash n go method. Everyone can do the MHM if they choose but this really is a specialized regimen for people who can't do the basic curly girl method.
> 
> However, if doing this regimen helps them figure out the best regimen for them then I guess the thread is helpful.


 
I agree with you, I just want to make the point that for some people as their hair gets longer it starts to really tangle.  I am a 3c APL who had a real problem with tangles until this method.  I am not sure which part of it made the difference but I don't have tangles anymore.  Maybe everyone won't get tangles as their hair gets longer but if you do, IMHO, this is a great method to use regardless of hair type.


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 26, 2015)

Couple of questions if someone doesn't mind answering...

- ACV/BS isn't cleaning my hair like it used to, I get these little white balls for step 2 when I apply my conditioner in the front section of my hair, how can I prevent this?
- I get flakes whenever I use ANY type of gel (not a lot, but it does get annoying sometimes) does anyone know how to reduce flaking or is it something that just comes with using gel?

I've gotten really bored/frustrated with my hair recently. I've been doing the MHM about 9 months and I don't think I've reached max hydration but at the same time my hair isn't progressing either. I dread wash days because there are so many steps. The bentonite clay is extremely messy. I plan to try rhassoul clay soon and see if that will make a difference as far as maintaining moisture. It's like I spend 2 hours cleaning my hair just to put more products in that will make it dirty. Ok end rant..


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I agree with you, I just want to make the point that for some people as their hair gets longer it starts to really tangle.  I am a 3c APL who had a real problem with tangles until this method.  I am not sure which part of it made the difference but I don't have tangles anymore.  Maybe everyone won't get tangles as their hair gets longer but if you do, IMHO, this is a great method to use regardless of hair type.



I am good with people being here for different reasons. I'm sure there is a polite and correct way to say what I'm about to say but its the end of the day and I don't feel like it  My only concern is having too many people in the thread that have modified the method so much it really isn't the method anymore. I really want this to remain as much as possible a thread for those that really need the method. That has not happened yet but it it does concern me. It's early in the year. We will see how things turn out. I really need the method and I would like to have a place where I can come and learn from others. If this becomes like a lot of the wng threads, it really won't be of much use to me.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Couple of questions if someone doesn't mind answering...
> 
> - ACV/BS isn't cleaning my hair like it used to, I get these little white balls for step 2 when I apply my conditioner in the front section of my hair, how can I prevent this?
> - I get flakes whenever I use ANY type of gel (not a lot, but it does get annoying sometimes) does anyone know how to reduce flaking or is it something that just comes with using gel?
> ...



Did you ever add the water into your BS mix? 

Why not try buffering a shampoo, do 3 oz of conditioner with 1 tbsp of shampoo or castille soap and see if that cleanses better. You don't leave it on, you just shampoo with it. Or  you can try doing a really diluted clay rinse for step 1. Don't leave it on and just wash your hair with it. 

Definitely try the rhassoul. Maybe the bentonite is drying your hair out.

I don't know much about gel. MsDeeKay says if its flaking then you are using too much. But I'm just repeating what she said.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I am good with people being here for different reasons. I'm sure there is a polite and correct way to say what I'm about to say but its the end of the day and I don't feel like it  My only concern is having too many people in the thread that have modified the method so much it really isn't the method anymore. I really want this to remain as much as possible a thread for those that really need the method. That has not happened yet but it it does concern me. It's early in the year. We will see how things turn out. I really need the method and I would like to have a place where I can come and learn from others. If this becomes like a lot of the wng threads, it really won't be of much use to me.


 
I think I understand.  The only modification I make to the regimen is leaving the clay on overnight and I want to learn to do it better.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I think I understand.  The only modification I make to the regimen is leaving the clay on overnight and I want to learn to do it better.



Don't mind me. I'm just being over protective for no reason. I will get over it  The closer I get to hydration the less I will probably care  I'm probably just anxious because I still have a ways to go.


----------



## trebell (Jan 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm thinking I have tried that but it has been a while. I will have to try it again. I've done so many things over the years I eventually just gave up. I just don't wet my hair between washes.



I really don't either. I think this may be why I haven't reach max hydration. I like to keep a style for at least a week because I have very fine strands.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2015)

trebell said:


> I really don't either. I think this may be why I haven't reach max hydration. I like to keep a style for at least a week because I have very fine strands.



I understand. I was doing the same thing until January. I was wearing my flat twist 4 and 5 days. I just recently starting doing the regimen every 3 days January 2nd. I am noticing a difference but its too early to say definitively. 

I have a feeling that going too long between washes before your hair is hydrated won't work, because you are losing water in the strands faster than you are putting it into the strand. 

Say for instance a strand can hold 100 drops of water (yes, I'm making that up). And when I started the regimen I had about 20 drops of water in my strands. Let's say each time I wash I put 20 drops of water into my strand which brings me up to 40. But if I lose 5 drops a day, then in 4 days I've lost the 20 drops I added on wash day, so the next time I wash I'm just getting back to where I started. However, if I washed on the 3rd day, I would have only lost 15 drops, leaving me with 25 drops. With each wash I could add another 5 drops eventually getting my hair to 100 drops.

That's just how I'm thinking it works


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Did you ever add the water into your BS mix?
> 
> Why not try buffering a shampoo, do 3 oz of conditioner with 1 tbsp of shampoo or castille soap and see if that cleanses better. You don't leave it on, you just shampoo with it. Or  you can try doing a really diluted clay rinse for step 1. Don't leave it on and just wash your hair with it.
> 
> ...



I appreciate your help. 

I think im going back to CG method, and I will clarify on a as needed basis with either ACV/BS or Clay. I want my hair to be fun again..


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 26, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I appreciate your help.
> 
> I think im going back to CG method, and I will clarify on a as needed basis with either ACV/BS or Clay. I want my hair to be fun again..




You got to do what's good for you! This method isn't for everybody.


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 26, 2015)

DDTexlaxed said:


> You got to do what's good for you! This method isn't for everybody.



Most definitely, the thing is I did the regimen for 9 months consistently but I don't feel like I'm progressing anymore. I will try to maintain my level of hydration though. The main thing is that I stay away from bad products and I should be good no matter what regimen I'm on.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 26, 2015)

Clarified with ACV,  cayenne pepper and water as per the bald spot regimen (and to give BS a short break). DCed with a plastic bag/hot towel/shower cap/ plastic bag combo lol for 1hr 30mins. The conditioner really sunk in- I'm putting it down to the hot towel. Currently sitting with a mix of bentonite, rhassoul, honey, cayenne pepper and a splash of ACV. Instead of using warmed water to mix, I used hot water from my shower filter head. I am noticing more definition with the clay on. Its 23.40 and I must be crazy but I'll give it 20 more mins then wash it out. Right now I'm looking forward to a week of washing. We will see how I feel by the end of the week


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 26, 2015)

Well I'm doing the regimen as it is because I haven't found any real reasons yet to change up.  I am insisting on reaching MH by early Spring...

..the only thing I need to know which I can't seem to find the answer to is, how often can I complete the regimen?  Can it be done daily?  If yes, what's a safe clarify regimen as I'm sure BS isn't?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 26, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Well I'm doing the regimen as it is because I haven't found any real reasons yet to change up.  I am insisting on reaching MH by early Spring...
> 
> ..the only thing I need to know which I can't seem to find the answer to is, how often can I complete the regimen?  Can it be done daily?  If yes, what's a safe clarify regimen as I'm sure BS isn't?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF




If you got the time to do it everyday, you are my shero!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 26, 2015)

I returned that Jane Carter curls stuff today so i can stay on track. I wanted to return the Deva Curl Trial pack but couldn't get myself to do it, my hair looked and smelled so good afterwards so I figured I can use it only special days once I reach MH.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 26, 2015)

DDTexlaxed said:


> If you got the time to do it everyday, you are my shero!



I have a REALLY small TWA so its very easy and yeah I have the time, Lol!  I'm pretty much a sahm but I'm a Realtor that currently only works when I have referrals so I don't always have clients.  Thanking God for lockboxes! I guess I'm your shero, lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> ^I'm with you. My old regimen called for clay once a month or so, but using it so often isn't doing great things for my hair-it actually feels like my moisture levels have to "recover" from that step. I'm dropping it for a while.


What kind of clay are you using?  I had the same issue what I was using bentonite.  When I switched to Rhassoul, no more dryness.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 26, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> What kind of clay are you using?  I had the same issue what I was using bentonite.  When I switched to Rhassoul, no more dryness.



You called it.

 I'm currently using bentonite, but I have rhassoul in the stash. Next time I do the clay step, I'll be using that.


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 26, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thank you deborah11 what are you using to DC ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I use the naturelle hair grow deep conditioners recommended by Faithva and I love them!  I plan on using those for the next year to see how my hair progresses without using several different lines.  It's hard to know what is or is not working when you use too many different things.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 26, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Couple of questions if someone doesn't mind answering...
> 
> - ACV/BS isn't cleaning my hair like it used to, I get these little white balls for step 2 when I apply my conditioner in the front section of my hair, how can I prevent this?
> - I get flakes whenever I use ANY type of gel (not a lot, but it does get annoying sometimes) does anyone know how to reduce flaking or is it something that just comes with using gel?



I could be wrong but I think flaking just comes with gel sometimes. My hair flakes with Hello Curly but the flakes are very small and not noticeable at all. I just happen to see them when I'm scrunching my hair (and I use very little gel btw). In one of Aketafitgirl's more recent videos someone was asking if she still got flaking with KCCC and she said she does but it doesn't bother her.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Don't mind me. I'm just being over protective for no reason. I will get over it  The closer I get to hydration the less I will probably care  I'm probably just anxious because I still have a ways to go.



This is so me so I totally understand. OT, but I hate when I'm reading reviews for a recipe and a person says, I switched this for that, added a tsp instead of a tbs, left out the whatever, etc., etc. What? THAT IS NOT THE RECIPE THEN!!! Yes I did just scream, that's how much that irks me. So I get it. If you've tweaked it so much that it's not MHM anymore, then maybe you should rethink participating in the MHM hangout.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> This is so me so I totally understand. OT, but I hate when I'm reading reviews for a recipe and a person says, I switched this for that, added a tsp instead of a tbs, left out the whatever, etc., etc. What? THAT IS NOT THE RECIPE THEN!!! Yes I did just scream, that's how much that irks me. So I get it. If you've tweaked it so much that it's not MHM anymore, then maybe you should rethink participating in the MHM hangout.



Your supposed to be calming me down :lol

I've already woosahed. That rant was just from too much Monday, a long day at work and no snow day in sight  and I'm probably obsessing over my hair too much.

We are all good in this thread. We have great people in here.


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 26, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I could be wrong but I think flaking just comes with gel sometimes. My hair flakes with Hello Curly but the flakes are very small and not noticeable at all. I just happen to see them when I'm scrunching my hair (and I use very little gel btw). In one of Aketafitgirl's more recent videos someone was asking if she still got flaking with KCCC and she said she does but it doesn't bother her.



I also am using the original UFD curly magic and it is flaking a bit. I thought maybe the flaking was dandruff from my hair not getting 100% clean, but it is good to know that it isn't something I'm doing wrong. I guess the gel comes with a price.



Cattypus1 said:


> What kind of clay are you using?  I had the same issue what I was using bentonite.  When I switched to Rhassoul, no more dryness.



I really need to try some Rhassoul! Waiting for my refund check this week.



faithVA said:


> I am good with people being here for different reasons. I'm sure there is a polite and correct way to say what I'm about to say but its the end of the day and I don't feel like it  My only concern is having too many people in the thread that have modified the method so much it really isn't the method anymore. I really want this to remain as much as possible a thread for those that really need the method. That has not happened yet but it it does concern me. It's early in the year. We will see how things turn out. I really need the method and I would like to have a place where I can come and learn from others. If this becomes like a lot of the wng threads, it really won't be of much use to me.



I think at the end of the day, the MHM is a very broad regimen kind of like the CG Method. The CG Method has a couple of core principles, but everyone modifies it to their liking. The same thing with MHM. Who cares if someone modifies their clay recipe or leaves it on overnight. That's nitpicking way to much. The MHM is basically a wash and go reggie with gentle clarifiers (clay, acv, BS) and thats all.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I also am using the original UFD curly magic and it is flaking a bit. I thought maybe the flaking was dandruff from my hair not getting 100% clean, but it is good to know that it isn't something I'm doing wrong. I guess the gel comes with a price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you misunderstood what I said.


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I think you misunderstood what I said.



Lol I know that was in reply to you, but the last part was just a general comment. I know you weren't nitpicking about recipes and whatnot. I'm just saying that cause many people were upset when msdeekay said she made changes regarding baking soda and stuff.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Lol I know that was in reply to you, but the last part was just a general comment. I know you weren't nitpicking about recipes and whatnot. I'm just saying that cause many people were upset when msdeekay said she made changes regarding baking soda and stuff.



Well I'm glad you didn't leave us even if you do decide you need a break.


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Well I'm glad you didn't leave us even if you do decide you need a break.


 Don't get me wrong I am extremely grateful I have found the MHM. 

I stuck with it for 9 almost 10 months. 2-3 hours each time I did it, 2-3x a week. I really am just burnt out. I know which products to avoid and how to clarify my hair. My curls look better than when I was strict CG, but the time needed to maintain the method is becoming a bit overwhelming. There would be plenty of days where I needed to re-do my wash and go, but because it was such a loong process I would end up post-poning my wash days when my hair needed water because I felt like I had to do the whole regimen each time I did my hair.

That being said I hope not to discourage everyone, I'm just saying I will clarify when I feel the need to. I feel like bentonite clay and baking soda 2-3x a week is just overkill for my hair personally.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 26, 2015)

I diluted my BS mix with more water today and clarified my hair (probably should have added more conditioner).  My hair felt fine but something strange happened with the front of my hair.  It looked dry and extremely frizzy and seemed to either have soaked up more than normal or not penetrated at all, i was so confused.  I put extra conditioner on and it just didnt improve at all (my DC was heated BTW).  I steamed the DC and then rinsed just about all of it off and lightly reapplied to DC overnight.  The front is now soft and curly agaon and I'm feeling little clumps of definition all over my head.  I'm looking forward to my clay step tomorrow; this time I plan to add a little argan oil and raw honey to the rhassoul.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 27, 2015)

Has anyone tried diffusing their hair after the regimen is complete?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 27, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> Has anyone tried diffusing their hair after the regimen is complete?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I don't diffuse but sometimes I will sit under my hooded dryer with cold air if I have to leave the house.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm fighting off a cold today and hopefully I'm successful. Tomorrow is wash day. If I can get it in, it will be a short one. I will just do step 1 and step 4 and 5. I will have a full wash day on Friday.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 27, 2015)

Regimen completed.  I got not too bad results, nothing substantial...steaming is my BFF for sure. I learned I have to steam step 2 and steam step 4 in, in addition to using warm conditioner.  Some of these strands on my head gone catch a beat down.  Why do they have to be so stubborn!?! I'm going in for another cut so that should take care of these few stick straight ends...if not, I'll have to start growing my hair with or without them.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 27, 2015)

I cant wait to finish my jar of the bentonite clay. I wish I had listened to faithVA...I'm gonna try the Rhassoul clay instead. I absolutely love the clumping and definition that I have gained from using the bentonite clay, hands down, but I think it is causing my hair to get dry. I need to see where I can get my hands on some Rhassoul clay. 

On another note, as much as I am enjoying this method and hair care, I need a break. I think I'm gonna do a protective style (wig) and give my hair and hands a break. I like where I'm at so far and I'm not in a hurry to reach max hydration or overdo anything. Actually, my hair has progressed beyond my expectations and I look forward to seeing more, but I think a few weeks of protective style will be a nice break. (lets see if I can make it, lol. I start to miss my hair real quick!)


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 27, 2015)

Day 5 of my initial treatment and my hair is clumping more each day. After Thursday I will go back to every 3 days and hope to reach MH by summer time. My hair is super thirsty but responds well to all this TLC and minimal product usage. 
[URL=http://s207.photobucket.com/user/Discodumpling/media/20150127_135641-1_zpswl1q7bgr.jpg.html][IMG]http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb36/Discodumpling/20150127_135641-1_zpswl1q7bgr.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 27, 2015)

Completed another routine wash today. Looking forward to rocking a puff tomorrow, if it dries enough in the middle. I didn't squeeze out excess water after I added my leave in, but I did use a t-shirt to blot my roots after I applied my (hopefully not too diluted) gel.
Progress seems good. I am noticing not only more definition with the clay but clumping further up my strands in general.

I ordered some ph test/strips (my lurking has me late-night buying lol)....I'm thinking it will be an interesting experiment.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 27, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Regimen completed.  I got not too bad results, nothing substantial...steaming is my BFF for sure. I learned I have to steam step 2 and steam step 4 in, in addition to using warm conditioner.  Some of these strands on my head gone catch a beat down.  Why do they have to be so stubborn!?! I'm going in for another cut so that should take care of these few stick straight ends...if not, I'll have to start growing my hair with or without them.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


You know what's funny, I have a few stick straight gray hairs and I haven't had a relaxer since July 2013.  I'm glad I don't have a lot of gray yet but those straight ones are the worst...I don't even care about the color I just want them to behave like the rest of my hair.  Do you do clay very time you cleanse?


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 27, 2015)

Feel free to call me Pinocchio  from now on...after my elaborate post earlier where I said I wanted a break from my hair regimen, yours truly, Smiley79 went home and did what? Yup. Her hair.... 


And I loved it ofcourse....lol. It's like my therapy.

Tonight I tried something new, after abandoning ACV the past few weeks, I randomly decided to use it. WOW. That's all I can say. Maybe using the baking soda the past few weeks opened up my hair to receive the ACV in a better way than the in the beginning of me starting the MHM. Whatever it is, I really like how it left my hair feeling. I decided to stop the baking soda for now because I haven't been using gel or much of any products. So I thought to myself, why continue to use such an agressive build-up remover? The ACV did the trick. I sprayed it to my hair, went under the dryer for 5 minutes, rinsed it out, deep conditoned with the Naturelle Growth deep conditoner (shout out to faithVA for that recommendation), sat under the dryer for 15 minutes, rinsed it out and now I'm sitting here letting my hair air dry 50-75% before I apply my leave in and twist up my hair. I think I will use the baking once soda every 2 weeks and then eventually once a month.

Another funny thought, I've been so mad lately, each time I want to take a picture my hands are filthy or soaking wet or my counter area is just not suitable for electronics ...so I say to myself "Next Time"...smh

And final update, I cannot believe how much my hair is LOVING the use of warm-little less than hot water. I mean love. It comes to show, you really have to try things for yourself. All these years, warm/hot water was a taboo word for natural hair....not anymore! my hair loves it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 27, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> You know what's funny, I have a few stick straight gray hairs and I haven't had a relaxer since July 2013.  I'm glad I don't have a lot of gray yet but those straight ones are the worst...I don't even care about the color I just want them to behave like the rest of my hair.  Do you do clay very time you cleanse?



Really!?!  What do you think is the issue?  My gray is covered with a demi permanent but I think its the gray and normal strands that are sticking up.  I've been clipping them since day one...there are definitely less now.  Audrey Sivasothy's book says this is to be expected for the first few weeks post BC but you are 1.5 years post relaxer.  Yes, I've been doing the clay step at least twice a week but I'm doing another 7 day stretch.  Tonight I start day 2 of 7.  Why do you ask? Cattypus1

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 27, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Feel free to call me Pinocchio  from now on...after my elaborate post earlier where I said I wanted a break from my hair regimen, yours truly, Smiley79 went home and did what? Yup. Her hair....
> 
> And I loved it ofcourse....lol. It's like my therapy.
> 
> ...



Doing my hair is very therapeutic for me too, I really do love doing my little fro!  As for warm/hot water...it feels so good and it works.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 27, 2015)

It's that time again.

ACV rinse for ~15 min
DC for 1 hour under bonnet 
Rhassoul mask for 15 min
Fenugreek/green tea rinse under leave in
Whipped shea

ETA: after tea rinse




After leave in and shea


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 27, 2015)

My MHM regimen repeated every three days 
BS and approved conditioner with honey and olive oil
Approved conditioner 
Bentonite clay with molasses and ACV and olive oil 
Approved leave-in
Aloe Vera diluted spray
Forbidden stylers
Day two - put Crisco in overnight -rinse in the morning use approved conditioners and leave-ins
Day three - put Crisco In overnight - rinse in the morning use approved conditioners and leave-ins

Crisco oil is soybean and Palm oil which is light  and easily rinsed.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 27, 2015)

Switched up tonight because my BS mix was gone.

Step 1- Thoroughly rinsed product from my hair then an ACV rinse for 15 mins.

Step 2-steam to open cuticle and apply warm undiluted TN conditioner and keeping it in over night.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 28, 2015)

Eye opener:  today while applying my clay I remembered that Ms. Dee Kay says the hair should be visibly weighed down and if it isn't, you're doing it wrong and could actually cause your hair to feel dry.

So, I added more clay to my mix  and low and behold, I see the difference.  My curls clumped and elongated better during application this time.  So if your mix is watery and you're not seeing noticeable results with clumping and elongating during clay application, you might want to consider thickening your mix.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 28, 2015)

It's not an approved product, but I want to use up my Aphogee Curlific Texture treatment ( I really liked how that treatment worked on my hair)...but I'm a little nervous about using it since I've been pretty much sticking to approved products lately. Maybe I'll use it for Step 2 after a baking soda wash so the treatment can really penetrate.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 28, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Eye opener:  today while applying my clay I remembered that Ms. Dee Kay says the hair should be visibly weighed down and if it isn't, you're doing it wrong and could actually cause your hair to feel dry.  So, I added more clay to my mix  and low and behold, I see the difference.  My curls clumped and elongated better during application this time.  So if your mix is watery and you're not seeing noticeable results with clumping and elongating during clay application, you might want to consider thickening your mix.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



My clay mix which I leave on overnight is like pancake batter and I use very little water.  I use clay, molasses, olive oil.  I love my thick mix


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 28, 2015)

Day 2 of my 7 day mhm regimen marathon is completed!  The elongation didn't last past the clay step but I am noticing more defined coils at my scalp with just a few root to tip curls.  I'm quite a bit away from claiming mh but I'm happy with my results so far.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 28, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> My clay mix which I leave on overnight is like pancake batter and I use very little water.  I use clay, molasses, olive oil.  I love my thick mix



I'm a true convert!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 28, 2015)

I am in a unfunny three day circumanstance right now.  Our water heaters need to be replaced and I can't take a shower which mean I can't do my hair until they are replaced.  They won't be replaced until tomorrow and my second day hair is not cute.   I can imagine what I will look like tomorrow when they come to replace the 2 water heaters.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2015)

[USER=33817 said:
			
		

> HopefulOne[/USER];21054957]I am in a unfunny three day circumanstance right now.  Our water heaters need to be replaced and I can't take a shower which mean I can't do my hair until they are replaced.  They won't be replaced until tomorrow and my second day hair is not cute.   I can imagine what I will look like tomorrow when they come to replace the 2 water heaters.



Can you just baggy and put your hair in a puff tomorrow?


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Can you just baggy and put your hair in a puff tomorrow?


 
Good idea, Thanks.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 28, 2015)

My hair dried. I put it into 4 mini pineapples, baggied and went to bed. In the am I took my hair down. It was still moist so I let it be free while I washed and changed. 

I sprayed the perimeter with water and used a little more KCCC for smoothing. I used an adjusted headband (cut and tied lol) and because my hair was still moist, I secured the head band at the front of my head with 2 hairpins (a handy tip seen on YouTube). 
That thing lasted all day! Even through my Pilates class this eve. It didn't squeeze to high heaven, nor did it try to make a run for it As a fine hair/med density gal, I am loving the volume of my fully dried fro.

Remembered to take pics at the end of the day. I think it held up well.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 28, 2015)

Clarifying tonight with ACV. After wearing it in a puff all day my hair wasn't really tangled. I find it easier to detangle when my hair is saturated. Will DC with TTT tonight and complete the steps in the morning.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 28, 2015)

Double post...

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm getting ready for round three!  My hair stayed moist and looked moisturized for most of the day, in fact, some spots are still damp.  It's definitely much longer than any time before.  Now if I can remember EXACTLY what I did last time.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 28, 2015)

Why do you ask? KiWiStyle I have no idea my gray hair is crazy.  I was asking about the clay because I'm still trying to get my regi together and I still need to wet my hair daily (usually a cowash) and I was wondering if that is counter productive to reaching max hydration. I don't have time for much else and my MTWA is so smushed when I wake up.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 28, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Why do you ask? KiWiStyle I have no idea my gray hair is crazy.  I was asking about the clay because I'm still trying to get my regi together and I still need to wet my hair daily (usually a cowash) and I was wondering if that is counter productive to reaching max hydration. I don't have time for much else and my MTWA is so smushed when I wake up.



I don't think its counter productive at all, unless you're using products with no-no ingredients.  I think if I didn't have th time I'd do the same...CW daily until I can complete the regimen or at least do steps 1,2,4&5.  I have to wet my hair daily because I haven't figured out 2nd day hair yet.  Like you, I have helmet hair I'm the AM and just spraying water just seems to cause my hair to become more dry faster.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jan 28, 2015)

Is anyone who's doing this have color in their hair?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 28, 2015)

gorgeoushair said:


> Is anyone who's doing this have color in their hair?



I have a demi permanent and my color is still going strong...no fading.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 28, 2015)

What are you guys mixing with your rhassoul clay and where is the cheapest place I can buy it from? I'm really excited about getting it since everyone has raved about it


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 28, 2015)

gorgeoushair said:


> Is anyone who's doing this have color in their hair?



Just henna, but it's hanging in there.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 29, 2015)

I just hit a snafu! This is day 3 of the NHM for me (but l skipped step 3 last time because my hair felt dry after the bentonite clay). I bought some Rhassoul clay so I decided to try step 3 again today.

I also bought some yogurt so I did the Cherry Lola treatment as step 1

2 cups plain whole fat yogurt
2 tbsps baking soda
2 tbsps liquid aminos (I use Bragg's)

I cowashed with KCNT and water for step 2

*And my hair felt soft and I could run my fingers through it with ease!!
*
I did the clay treatment with the Rhassoul and my hair felt dry, rough, and it was tangled 

I did step 3 with the KCNT but my hair still felt rough! I put in more KCNT and used heat and my hair was still no bueno!!

I might be messing up but I started over with the Cherry Lola treatment, the conditioner, and water. I put the conditioner in and my hair is soft and manageable again!! 

I hope there are no bad effects from doing the Cherry Lola treatment twice but I would have lost a lot of hair trying to get the tangles out!

I think it will be a long time before I try the clay treatment again.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 29, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> What are you guys mixing with your rhassoul clay and where is the cheapest place I can buy it from? I'm really excited about getting it since everyone has raved about it



In an applicator bottle, I mainly mix mine (about 4/5spoons) with (a little bentonite- about 2 spoons), a tsp of honey, a splash of ACV  (the bottle top has a limiter) and enough water to bring it up to about 10oz, then shake and mix and shake really well.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 29, 2015)

Lisa said:


> I just hit a snafu! This is day 3 of the NHM for me (but l skipped step 3 last time because my hair felt dry after the bentonite clay). I bought some Rhassoul clay so I decided to try step 3 again today.
> 
> I also bought some yogurt so I did the Cherry Lola treatment as step 1
> 
> ...



Sorry to read that the clay was giving your hair problems. At least you've pin pointed the problem and your hair is feeling better. 
I don't know if you've explained already but how are you mixing your clay? What are your hairs descriptive properties? (hair type for lack of a better description lol)


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 29, 2015)

Lisa, you might benefit from watching the video/reading step 3 again on the MH site.  Its said that if you are not doing it right, your hair may feel dry.  Make sure your consistence is right and you are getting it on every strand until your hair feels heavy or weigh down.  Doing exactly changed the game for me so go back and watch Ms. Kay Dee's videos and look at her pictures.  

Also, is your hair only dry after step 3?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 29, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> What are you guys mixing with your rhassoul clay and where is the cheapest place I can buy it from? I'm really excited about getting it since everyone has raved about it



I use an old KKKT bottle and a $1 funnel from the auto store which makes things a whole lot easier to pour in my ingredients.  I only mix mine with water, EVOO, Raw Honey and a few drops of organ oil.  Then shake line crazy to mix everything.  I learned to add a little water first before the clay, otherwise the clay stick to the bottom after becoming wet and is hard to shake loose. 

As far as the cheapest place, I guess you'll have to check around but for reference I order from Butters N Bars.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 29, 2015)

[USER=432563 said:
			
		

> aharri23[/USER];21057705]What are you guys mixing with your rhassoul clay and where is the cheapest place I can buy it from? I'm really excited about getting it since everyone has raved about it



I keep it simple. 1 cup of water with 3 to 4 oz of rhassoul and 1/2 tsp of oil. I skip the honey because I noticed I have no definition if a I add a humectant to my clay mix. I'm lo po so I don't add acv, but if you aren't lo po a little acv is probably fine. I have also made it without the oil which it works fine but I needed just a bit more slip for my coils.

I get my clay from butters-n-bars. Don't know if they are the cheapest.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 29, 2015)

[USER=1245 said:
			
		

> Lisa[/USER];21058027]I just hit a snafu! This is day 3 of the NHM for me (but l skipped step 3 last time because my hair felt dry after the bentonite clay). I bought some Rhassoul clay so I decided to try step 3 again today.
> 
> I also bought some yogurt so I did the Cherry Lola treatment as step 1
> 
> ...



Follow your hunch and give the clay a break. What brand of rhassoul did you get and what did you mix with it?


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 29, 2015)

gorgeoushair said:


> Is anyone who's doing this have color in their hair?



I have permanent hair color and I haven't had any problems with the regimen- no fading or anything.  I also co wash two days and do the regimen on the third day.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 29, 2015)

Good question, I still have yet to put the semi-permanent color in my hair but I plan to and always wonder if it will interfere with my progress.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 29, 2015)

You know "I saw a picture of Lupita N'Yongo and she could benefit from  MHM.  If I had her email address I would send the regiment to her.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 29, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> You know "I saw a picture of Lupita N'Yongo and she could benefit from  MHM.  If I had her email address I would send the regiment to her.



^^^ LOL!  Please don't go emailing folks telling them their hair is dry and you can help, lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 29, 2015)

I won't but wouldn't she be adorable with the benefits of the regimen?  Don't worry I won't start stalking  celebs.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 29, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Sorry to read that the clay was giving your hair problems. At least you've pin pointed the problem and your hair is feeling better.
> I don't know if you've explained already but how are you mixing your clay? What are your hairs descriptive properties? (hair type for lack of a better description lol)




AbsyBlvd I've always thought I had fine high porosity hair but I'm questioning that since my hair responds so well to baking soda. I've tried ACV rinses in the past and it didn't do anything for me.

I mix according to the directions.

1 cup Rhassoul Clay (I bought it from Amazon)
3 cups water
1 tablespoon honey
1 tablespoon EVOO

It is the consistency of pancake batter and I leave it in for about 15-20 minutes




KiWiStyle said:


> Lisa, you might benefit from watching the video/reading step 3 again on the MH site.  Its said that if you are not doing it right, your hair may feel dry.  Make sure your consistence is right and you are getting it on every strand until your hair feels heavy or weigh down.  Doing exactly changed the game for me so go back and watch Ms. Kay Dee's videos and look at her pictures.
> 
> Also, is your hair only dry after step 3?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Thanks KiWiStyle I just went back and listened to her and she did say if your hair is relaxed (I only have 8 months of new growth) it may feel dry, stiff, straw like, or tangled when you rinse the clay out. Because the clay is detoxifying your hair and it is trying to remove buildup from proteins, silicone, parabens. This process takes 3 to 4 weeks! 

Yes, it is only dry after the clay step but now I'm torn....maybe I should let it detoxify


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 29, 2015)

I need a really good curl defining cream and of course I wanna stick to approved products.  I've tried Camille Rose Curlaide and Moisture Milk and neither do a thing to define. I'm looking at Blue Roze, they seem to have a curl defining cream and a cream gel.  Anyone have experience with this brand and has type 4b/c/a hair?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 29, 2015)

Lisa said:


> AbsyBlvd
> 
> Thanks KiWiStyle I just went back and listened to her and she did say if your hair is relaxed (I only have 8 months of new growth) it may feel dry, stiff, straw like, or tangled when you rinse the clay out. Because the clay is detoxifying your hair and it is trying to remove buildup from proteins, silicone, parabens. This process takes 3 to 4 weeks!
> 
> Yes, it is only dry after the clay step but now I'm torn....maybe I should let it detoxify




I'm glad you now know why it's dry.  One thing for sure, practicing this method takes lots of patience.  I don't have it but I know my hair won't I improve overnight so I might as well work my butt off to help it along.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 29, 2015)

Clarifying for Day 4.  I'm definitely losing momentum but I know it'll be worth it.  Tomorrow I plan to finish step 5 with a cream and oh well to however it turns out, defined or not.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 30, 2015)

I am so happy that our water heaters are replaced and I can do my hair.


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 30, 2015)

Finished my 7 days! My hair is still THIRSTY as all get out!! I will be repeating the process at some point during February but for now i'm gonna get back to my lazy natural style. 

My curls continue to clump and separate but this is not only a physical hair transformation...it is mental also. For 7 yrs I have loved and gotten used to frizzy chunky nappy kinky hair....now my hair wants to do something different and my mind is slow to make the connection. By the time it does...y'all will be on to the next hair trend!  

I am comfy with WnG hair for now. I wet it and forget it...for at least 3 days then repeat the process. I style my hair with 2 products and go...this is the life for me. With time and length more work will be required so i'm gonna sit back and enjoy the ride. Thanks for the knowledge Faith!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 30, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I am so happy that our water heaters are replaced and I can do my hair.



Not your butt huh, Lol!  I'm just kidding...I think its funny how we are so fixated on having healthy and beautiful hair...I would have said the same thing, Lol!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 30, 2015)

I know the regimen says to finger detangle only...is anyone using a comb? I used my jumbo rake last night and OMG, I had all kinds of knots, my hair never snapped, crackled and popped like that, Lol.  I did it with conditioner on but still...a lot of shed hair was released but nothing alarming.  How am I, especially with a 2" TWA suppose to not comb detangle?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2015)

Lisa said:


> AbsyBlvd I've always thought I had fine high porosity hair but I'm questioning that since my hair responds so well to baking soda. I've tried ACV rinses in the past and it didn't do anything for me.
> 
> I mix according to the directions.
> 
> ...



Your clay recipe is interesting. At the most I can only mix 2 cups of water with 1 cup of rhassoul. Otherwise it would just be a runny mess. I guess different brands of rhassoul clay produce different results.

And yes it is probably detoxing. It should start to feel better every few washes.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I need a really good curl defining cream and of course I wanna stick to approved products.  I've tried Camille Rose Curlaide and Moisture Milk and neither do a thing to define. I'm looking at Blue Roze, they seem to have a curl defining cream and a cream gel.  Anyone have experience with this brand and has type 4b/c/a hair?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I've heard good things about the Blue Roze Flaxseed. I have not used it though. Hold onto the products that aren't currently working because as your hair hydrates those same products will probably work better.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I know the regimen says to finger detangle only...is anyone using a comb? I used my jumbo rake last night and OMG, I had all kinds of knots, my hair never snapped, crackled and popped like that, Lol.  I did it with conditioner on but still...a lot of shed hair was released but nothing alarming.  How am I, especially with a 2" TWA suppose to not comb detangle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Use a comb if you need to but just make sure it is a seamless comb. And perhaps use it one time a week and then finger detangle the other washes. Eventually you will get to a point where you can just finger detangle when your curls define.


----------



## AJellyCake (Jan 30, 2015)

*Sigh* I would love to wash my hair more often but it takes forever to dry..... And I don't think my hair likes being blow dried often. And it's too cold to just go out with wet hair.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 30, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I know the regimen says to finger detangle only...is anyone using a comb? I used my jumbo rake last night and OMG, I had all kinds of knots, my hair never snapped, crackled and popped like that, Lol.  I did it with conditioner on but still...a lot of shed hair was released but nothing alarming.  How am I, especially with a 2" TWA suppose to not comb detangle?  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I never use a comb or brush.  I detangle and do everything with my fingers.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 30, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Use a comb if you need to but just make sure it is a seamless comb. And perhaps use it one time a week and then finger detangle the other washes. Eventually you will get to a point where you can just finger detangle when your curls define.



Thanks!  I have the Hercules Sage Mann jumbo rake so yes, its seamless.  I decided to seal my hair today with the curlaide moisture butter and let me tell you, there ain't no curl definition whatsoever, Lol.  I guess I'm a long way from where I wanna be. I won't be styling without gel for a long time.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2015)

[USER=323671 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle[/USER];21063563]Thanks!  I have the Hercules Sage Mann jumbo rake so yes, its seamless.  I decided to seal my hair today with the curlaide moisture butter and let me tell you, there ain't no curl definition whatsoever, Lol.  I guess I'm a long way from where I wanna be. I won't be styling without gel for a long time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



We sound like we are about the same. I have some curl definition after I rinse out the clay but once I put in the leave-in it starts to dissipate. And once it dries even with gel it disappears.

I have decided to save my good stuff until I see more root to tip definition after applying my leave-in. Right now I just seal with the type 4 hair cream. 

I know it is difficult to finger detangling 2" of hair especially when it doesn't clump. But it will get better for you as your hair grows out


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 30, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I know the regimen says to finger detangle only...is anyone using a comb? I used my jumbo rake last night and OMG, I had all kinds of knots, my hair never snapped, crackled and popped like that, Lol.  I did it with conditioner on but still...a lot of shed hair was released but nothing alarming.  How am I, especially with a 2" TWA suppose to not comb detangle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Early on in my use if the regimen, I got a little concerned that I wasn't doing it right (finger detangling that is) and decided to detangle with a comb. My hair had become fairly easy to move through with my hands, but felt tangled and cumbersome with the comb. I think the clumping has something to do with that. I remember I lost more hair than I when I finger detangled. 

I decided then that I would comb my hair maybe once every 2 weeks but I would use my fingers all other times. Without thinking about it, I haven't used my comb since It's been just me getting to grips with my hair lol. Not using a comb has probably helped with my definition too. I think the finger thing gets easier as you go along, with this method. I'm sure you'll be alright


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 30, 2015)

I just realize the value of this regimen when I was unable to do any of my steps for 3 days.  I love this regimen and my new hot water heaters.


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 30, 2015)

I have not used the clay for 4 washes now because I was experiencing dry hair.  I am going to give it another try this weekend since my hair feels normal again and is not dry.  I will let you all know how it works out.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> deborah11;21064073[/USER]]I have not used the clay for 4 washes now because I was experiencing dry hair.  I am going to give it another try this weekend since my hair feels normal again and is not dry.  I will let you all know how it works out.



I hope it goes well. I read back through the thread and saw you were using rhassoul. Now that you are using a real conditioner, hopefully it will not be drying.

If it helps, I use 1 C of water, 6 o 8 tbsp of rhassoul and 1/2 tsp of oil. I don't use honey but you can. And maybe for your first round while you are testing it out leave it on for 30 minutes.

What I have been doing lately is applying the clay and finger combing it through and then when I finish my entire head, I wet my hands and comb through again. Then I baggy. I started with 30 minutes to see how my hair liked it. Now I can do 2 hours as my hair hydrates more. I think its better to start at a short time period and increase gradually. 

Good luck


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 30, 2015)

faithVA said:


> We sound like we are about the same. I have some curl definition after I rinse out the clay but once I put in the leave-in it starts to dissipate. And once it dries even with gel it disappears.
> 
> I have decided to save my good stuff until I see more root to tip definition after applying my leave-in. Right now I just seal with the type 4 hair cream.
> 
> I know it is difficult to finger detangling 2" of hair especially when it doesn't clump. But it will get better for you as your hair grows out



I usually have decent definition after leave in but lost all of it this time because I comb detangled in step 2.  As much as I hate it, I'm going to continue with the kccc because it gives me something.  I don't plan to grow my hair out until I reach max hydration...I actually really do love my tiny TWA!   I do love that my hair isn't crunchy  like when i use gel though!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 30, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Early on in my use if the regimen, I got a little concerned that I wasn't doing it right (finger detangling that is) and decided to detangle with a comb. My hair had become fairly easy to move through with my hands, but felt tangled and cumbersome with the comb. I think the clumping has something to do with that. I remember I lost more hair than I when I finger detangled.
> 
> I decided then that I would comb my hair maybe once every 2 weeks but I would use my fingers all other times. Without thinking about it, I haven't used my comb since It's been just me getting to grips with my hair lol. Not using a comb has probably helped with my definition too. I think the finger thing gets easier as you go along, with this method. I'm sure you'll be alright



Thanks for this!  I haven't used a comb in about 2 weeks so that's why it was so bad I guess,  my strands were stretching some so that's a good thing.  I don't plan to use a comb more than twice a month because 1. I don't like the look and 2. I lost more hair than when using fingers...I'm sure most was shed hair though.   I feel the knots (tangles) on the ends while I'm playing in my dry hair...its becoming a bad habit.  I noticed the ends are more tangly and rough so I'm going to have 1/2-3/4" cut off.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 30, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I hope it goes well. I read back through the thread and saw you were using rhassoul. Now that you are using a real conditioner, hopefully it will not be drying.  If it helps, I use 1 C of water, 6 o 8 tbsp of rhassoul and 1/2 tsp of oil. I don't use honey but you can. And maybe for your first round while you are testing it out leave it on for 30 minutes.  What I have been doing lately is applying the clay and finger combing it through and then when I finish my entire head, I wet my hands and comb through again. Then I baggy. I started with 30 minutes to see how my hair liked it. Now I can do 2 hours as my hair hydrates more. I think its better to start at a short time period and increase gradually.  Good luck



I think it's always a good idea to put a plastic cap on with clay.  I never do my clay step without a plastic cap.


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 30, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> I have not used the clay for 4 washes now because I was experiencing dry hair.  I am going to give it another try this weekend since my hair feels normal again and is not dry.  I will let you all know how it works out.



Let us know! I haven't used clay or BS in my last 3 washes. Just ACV, co-wash, leave-in, gel


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 30, 2015)

I was washing my hands and glanced at my hair in the mirror and my eyes landed on a coil, yes "A" coil in the midst of all this cotton.  I stretched it and y'all it had a beautiful distinct curl pattern from root to tip!  At this rate, I'll have a whole head of defined curls by the time I'm 117 years old, YEP!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 30, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I was washing my hands and glanced at my hair in the mirror and my eyes landed on a coil, yes "A" coil in the midst of all this cotton.  I stretched it and y'all it had a beautiful distinct curl pattern from root to tip!  At this rate, I'll have a whole head of defined curls by the time I'm 117 years old, YEP!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Congratulations on your first one.  There are many more to come.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 30, 2015)

Question -  I haven't used a comb or brush in more than 2 years.  I have zero problems detangling so that is okay right.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Question -  I haven't used a comb or brush in more than 2 years.  I have zero problems detangling so that is okay right.



That's definitely OK.


----------



## ljones4521 (Jan 30, 2015)

I plan to try this method this evening and hopeful it will help to rehabilitate my protein overloaded hair.  

Can someone describe how the hair feels after applying the gel.  My hair always feel so coated and typically sticks/matts together with the gel.  Is this the case for you ladies?


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 30, 2015)

faithVA said:


> That's definitely OK.



Miss Faith you have so much patience.   I confused myself and read the texts wrong and couldn't remember to comb or not to comb.  Thanks for straightening me out.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2015)

ljones4521 said:


> I plan to try this method this evening and hopeful it will help to rehabilitate my protein overloaded hair.
> 
> Can someone describe how the hair feels after applying the gel.  My hair always feel so coated and typically sticks/matts together with the gel.  Is this the case for you ladies?


 I'm not a gel guru but I will comment until one of the pros gets here.

Try diluting your gel and making sure the section is very wet before you apply. And just apply enough until you feel the slip. 

Hopefully one of the other members can give you more advice.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Miss Faith you have so much patience.   I confused myself and read the texts wrong and couldn't remember to comb or not to comb.  Thanks for straightening me out.



 I was wondering what was up. I figured I would just answer you.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2015)

I had really good definition one time but now that can't remember what I did to repeat it. So now I'm writing down my steps each week so if I hit that magic combo I have it down in print.

I don't think tonights combo is a winner. Leaving the clay about 2 hours. We shall see.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 30, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I had really good definition one time but now that can't remember what I did to repeat it. So now I'm writing down my steps each week so if I hit that magic combo I have it down in print.
> 
> I don't think tonights combo is a winner. Leaving the clay about 2 hours. We shall see.



I have to get better at writing down my combos too. Tuesday's wash n go turned out different from the last, with less definition. The two things I did differently were 1. co-washing only and, 2. going back to TJTTT after using Tresemme Radiant Volume the last few washes. If I don't make note of this I'm likely to do the same thing again. So yeah gotta make sure I'm keeping a journal.

OAN, I was going to wait till next week to do a cherry lola treatment but I love them so much I can't wait so I'll be doing that tomorrow. I mentioned before feeling a little unsure about the clay step, I'm going to try using it on my scalp only and see how that goes. Another thing I've learned from doing this method is that my scalp loves to be cleaned often. Even when I was relaxed I couldn't go past 5 days without shampooing. Now I feel like I'm pushing it when I go past three. But co-washing only and even the step 1 clarifying just doesn't feel like enough to clean my scalp so I'm hoping that using the clay on my scalp only will do the trick but not make my hair feel weird.


----------



## ljones4521 (Jan 30, 2015)

Ladies,

I  hate to contact you all  with what is likely a silly question, but I am poised to start (standing in the bathroom ready to start...literally) the MMH method and don't know if I am to apply step 1 (baking soda) to dry or wet hair. Please help ASAP.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2015)

ljones4521 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I  hate to contact you all  with what is likely a silly question, but I am poised to start (standing in the bathroom ready to start...literally) the MMH method and don't know if I am to apply step 1 (baking soda) to dry or wet hair. Please help ASAP.



Apply it to dry hair. If you want to rinse first you can but you then shorten the time and/or use less baking soda. How much baking soda did you put in your mix?


----------



## ljones4521 (Jan 31, 2015)

I am going to do 1 tBS to 1 cup per a poster on this forum.


----------



## ljones4521 (Jan 31, 2015)

I prefer to wet it so should I reduce the baking soda to maybe half ?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 31, 2015)

ljones4521 said:


> I prefer to wet it so should I reduce the baking soda to maybe half ?



OK I misunderstood. I thought you were doing pinkecube method. If so do 2 tsp of baking soda in 2 oz of conditioner and 6 oz of water.

If you are doing just water and baking soda then do the measurements you have. But be careful if its your first time. Most of us are doing straight water and baking soda.


----------



## ljones4521 (Jan 31, 2015)

Arrrggghhh...I already applied the product to my hair.   I am not familiar with pink cube; only www.maximumhydrationmethod.com.  

What I did was 1 TBS of baking soda and a cup of conditioner. I did not add water.  I can say I am thrilled with the definition my hair showed while applying this mixture and even more so now that I have the deep conditioner applied.  I have the slip mentioned in the post and the sticky/web like thing that has been going on with hair stopped.  I was able to actually finger detangle my hair. It was awesome! I pray the end product is as fabulous.


----------



## ljones4521 (Jan 31, 2015)

Formal Introduction per the original post.

Sorry, this is a little late and of course I don't have the before picture. 

If you have read the regimen, then here are few points that may help.
Doing the regimen for 7 days straight is ideal, but not required.
Doing the Cherry Lola/Carmel treatment is optional to get started. It can be done later.
Baking soda is recommended for low porosity. Normal and High Porosity ladies, try acv or whatever you feel is a gentle clarifier for your hair.
You can style your hair anyway you like. WNGs are not required.


For those that join, we don’t need to defend our choices in this thread. Feel free to answer legitimate questions, but please try to refrain from defending against or battling against those that are just passing through. HoneyBee is great with handling varying opinions. Please follow her lead if you can. If not feel free to ignore the poster and move on.

Join/Start by Posting
1.	Which regimen are you doing?  
http://maxhydrationmethod.com/ http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/the-max-hydration-methodfrom-my-other-post_topic368937.html (I find this one easier to read)
2.	When did you start the regimen? -  January 31, 2015
3.	How often do you do the method? - My goal is to do seven consecutive days and then every two or three days afterwards.  Once I have become comfortable with the procedure I will start with my daughter. 
4.	Benefits seen so far - The stickiness and web thing going on with my hair stopped after applying the baking soda.  I have super duper slip after applying the deep conditioner.  I can hardly wait for the end result. 
5.	Anything else you would like to share. - Not right now 
6.	Starting Photo - Forgot 
7. Current Picture if you have one - Will upload one after the seventh day. 
8.	List your steps and products. New comers may find this helpful when looking at products and modifications. 



Example
1.	Clarify: TJ Tea Tree Conditioner (1 cup) + 1 TBS Baking Soda (applied to wet hair).  I did not add water. :-(
2.	Condition: TJ Tea Tree Conditioner warmed
3.	Mud: Rhassoul + water + honey + olive oil 
4.	Leave-In: diluted kknt
5.	Seal: KTCC


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Learned another "what not to do" lesson yesterday...do not mix cayenne in your clay mixture and let it marinate overnight and under no circumstances apply said mixture to your head!  It was terrible and I had to go to work like that. Let's just say my follicles were stimulated to the nth degree.  A clarify with ACV and water and a NaturellGrow herbal DC followed by clay, sans cayenne and then diluted KKKT fixed me right up.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 31, 2015)

I've used a tsp of cayenne in every ACV clarify and almost every clay rinse so far. As my hair has been 'away' under wigs, more than out, I never had any issues. I bought some more cayenne pepper that is way too coarse- I mean this stuff has twig looking things in it and the grains of pepper seem huge lol. I was picking pepper out of my hair. Needless to say even after sifting it, while my hair is out, I am only using cayenne in my ACV rinse and leaving it out of my clay.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 31, 2015)

ljones4521 said:


> I plan to try this method this evening and hopeful it will help to rehabilitate my protein overloaded hair.
> 
> Can someone describe how the hair feels after applying the gel.  My hair always feel so coated and typically sticks/matts together with the gel.  Is this the case for you ladies?



ljones4521 My hair is type 4. I apply my diluted gel very liberally, similar to applying a relaxer. When my hair gets that 'squeaky' feel, I apply one more layer until it just feels slippery. When it eventually dries (drying time is getting quicker since I first started), there is minimal crunch that is easily scrunched out (I think the diluting helps with this). I kind of like the crunch- it's like I can feel the product locking in the moisture lol


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 31, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Apply it to dry hair. If you want to rinse first you can but you then shorten the time and/or use less baking soda. How much baking soda did you put in your mix?



I didn't know this...thank you so very much.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 31, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> ljones4521 My hair is type 4. I apply my diluted gel very liberally, similar to applying a relaxer. When my hair gets that 'squeaky' feel, I apply one more layer until it just feels slippery. When it eventually dries (drying time is getting quicker since I first started), there is minimal crunch that is easily scrunched out (I think the diluting helps with this). I kind of like the crunch- it's like I can feel the product locking in the moisture lol



I was wondering why the gel has no slip once on my hair but has slippage in the jar.  So I should apply more gel after the first layer?  Do you spray more water as you go?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 31, 2015)

So I did the CL treatment this morning and upon rinsing my hair felt like straw. It was terrible and nearly scared me half to death. This is the 4th time I've done this treatment and I've always had good results so I kept wondering what went wrong this time considering I didn't do anything different. Then it hit me. I found a recipe for a scalp tonic that can be used to exfoliate the scalp. It consists of 8 ozs sweet almond oil with 1 oz acv. I've been using it on baby boy successfully to help with his flaking scalp. Well about 2 days ago I decided to try it on my scalp and I accidentally used too much (I knew this when it was dripping down my neck the next morning). I didn't rinse before I applied the CLT, as I never do, and now I'm thinking that it mixed with the traces of acv that was in my hair. Huge mistake! I DC'd under the steamer for 30 mins using my NG herbal blends and though my hair feels better, it's still not quite right. Hope I haven't caused any damage


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 31, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> ljones4521 My hair is type 4. I apply my diluted gel very liberally, similar to applying a relaxer. When my hair gets that 'squeaky' feel, I apply one more layer until it just feels slippery. When it eventually dries (drying time is getting quicker since I first started), there is minimal crunch that is easily scrunched out (I think the diluting helps with this). I kind of like the crunch- it's like I can feel the product locking in the moisture lol



Hmmm...I attributed the squeaky feeling I get when applying gel to the clay step. Maybe it's because I wasn't using enough gel. I had planned to only apply the clay to my roots today but I think I'll go ahead and do my whole head and use more gel and see if that was the case. I love the tips I get from this board.

ETA: The verdict is in, the clay step needs to be step 1 for me. Other than cleaning my scalp well, it doesn't do much else for my hair. And I used tons of gel and still got that squeaky feel. I like to use the Ouidad rake and shake technique when I apply my gel but I can't because I can't get my fingers through my hair. Plus my hair looks dull.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 31, 2015)

I did a mini MHM on my DGD. We didn't do the CLT because I didn't want to freak her 14 year old self out.  We did an ACV and water rinse, then DC with heat then clay then rinse and KKKT diluted leave-in. She BC-ed for the second time right before Christmas. She was impressed with actually seeing her curls without any product. We did shortened versions of everything because you know teenagers ain't got time for nothing. I might have s convert, I love MHM.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 31, 2015)

I was hoping to have better results yesterday and take pictures but I didn't have good results yesterday. Not sure what needs to change but I think it's my conditioner. I've been using the curl junkie curl rehab. I will test out a different conditioner next time I do a full regimen.

I will continue to do every 3 days through February. If I don't see noticeable improvement by the end of February, I will either do my hair once a week or do a modified regimen without the clay every 3 days. I will just wait until my hair is long enough to put in a puff before I resume again.

My hair is definitely more hydrated but not more defined.

We shall see what February brings.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 31, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I was hoping to have better results yesterday and take pictures but I didn't have good results yesterday. Not sure what needs to change but I think it's my conditioner. I've been using the curl junkie curl rehab. I will test out a different conditioner next time I do a full regimen.  I will continue to do every 3 days through February. If I don't see noticeable improvement by the end of February, I will either do my hair once a week or do a modified regimen without the clay every 3 days. I will just wait until my hair is long enough to put in a puff before I resume again.  My hair is definitely more hydrated but not more defined.  We shall see what February brings.


What made you change from NaturelleGrow?  I bought some of the Curl Junkie just before I saw your post about the NG.  The NG just melts my tangles. I like the CJ but I don't think I'd repurchase because I love the NG  and how my hair feels when I use it.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 31, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> What made you change from NaturelleGrow?  I bought some of the Curl Junkie just before I saw your post about the NG.  The NG just melts my tangles. I like the CJ but I don't think I'd repurchase because I love the NG  and how my hair feels when I use it.



I'm just using up stuff I bought during black Friday. I'm starting to think my hair may like the thinner conditioner when it comes to definition, like the jessicurl aliens but I will have to return them to make sure.

I have about 7 different conditioners and I'm not sure which ones work the best with this method. The CJ is definitely moisturizing but maybe too much


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 31, 2015)

faithVA i really don't like CJ Curl Rehab that much. It's overhyped . I don't get any slip with it


----------



## faithVA (Jan 31, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> faithVA i really don't like CJ Curl Rehab that much. It's overhyped . I don't get any slip with it



Now you tell me  jk.  My hair is super dry so it does actually work for my hair. And back when I didn't have other options it would have been great. Now that I have other options I think its still a good conditioner but the other options make more sense price wise. If NG didn't exist it would definitely be a contender. 

I agree there isn't much slip but my hair feels well conditioned after.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 31, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I need a really good curl defining cream and of course I wanna stick to approved products.  I've tried Camille Rose Curlaide and Moisture Milk and neither do a thing to define. I'm looking at Blue Roze, they seem to have a curl defining cream and a cream gel.  Anyone have experience with this brand and has type 4b/c/a hair?  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


I have the Vanillla  rose defining Creme and the okra curl cream which I love.  They are very light in texture which is why I like them.  They don't weigh your hair down.  I want to emphasize that they are ver light and thin in consistency.  They are not thick at all.  I am 3c and I love them. In fact I am going to order more today but I don't think you would find them "heavy" enough to meet your defining needs.  Other people please weigh in.


----------



## ljones4521 (Jan 31, 2015)

Ladies,

I completed my first foray into the MHM this morning. I can't begin to tell you how excited I am to have found this method. My hair looks gorgeous.  The curls are popping! I tell you, POPPIN! I love it, in fact my sons are asking me to do their hair, so you know its got to be impressive.  

So, let me recap what I have done in case it can help others.

I pretty much followed the www.maxhydrationmethod.com website.  

For step one I added on tablespoon of baking soda to 1 cup of TJTTC and applied to wet hair.  Upon rinsing I could immediately detect a difference. My hair was so soft and slippery. I had pretty wavy curls. It was love at first sight.  

Step 2 - I followed the instructions using the same conditioner.  I had a bit more conditioner left, so I think I will keep the excess in the refrigerator.

Step 3 - Didn't know I was supposed to heat the honey, so I didn't. I pretty much followed the instructions, but needed to add a lot more water. What I applied to my hair was the consistency of mud. I had quite a lot of this left behind. I think I will mix up 1/3 cup next time. After rinsing I did note my hair felt dry and become afraid.  Again, I was delighted with the results. My curl pattern was very apparent. Very pretty.  I was praying it would dry the same. I dropped a strand of my hair into some water to test this theory. Had the porosity changed?  Indeed it had. The strand sank immediately! My hair was absorbing moisture. It was a surreal moment..honestly it was as the strand I placed there the night before was still floating on top of the water (explains a lot)! 

Step 4 & 5 - Don't shake the applicator bottle and then release your finger, as the product squirts out everywhere. Again, I used the same conditioner and followed the instructions on the website.  For the gel, I just lightly coated my finger tips and applied to my hair.  The back of my hair felt "squeaky clean".  I used very little of the gel.  Next time I will mix the gel with a little water and put in an applicator bottle to apply.  

I am not sure if this has any bearing but last year in March I applied a keratin treatment. This treatment caused handfuls of hair to come out and break. I lost a significant amount of volume last year.  I am praying the volume returns and my hair regrows.  At any rate, I am not sure if the keratin remains in my hair or if it affects the absorption. I just want to share as much as I can in case it can help another.

The left side above my ear is usually very poofy, kinda like a cotton ball. No definition over there at all.  As you can see there are curls over my left ear. The hair is clumping and practically no frizz.  Around the edges of my face its usually very frizzy, but not this time and theres very little product around the edges. I usually avoid this area.  

I have never posted pictures, but I am excited to post these. Forgive me if I post too many.  

The one in the car is with my still relatively wet.  The others are about an hour ago and pretty dry. The gel doesn't feel heavy on my hair. Very little crunch.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 31, 2015)

^^Glad you had such a good first experience.

Please check your link to the maxhydrationmethod site. Your link doesn't go anywhere. tia


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 31, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Now you tell me  jk.  My hair is super dry so it does actually work for my hair. And back when I didn't have other options it would have been great. Now that I have other options I think its still a good conditioner but the other options make more sense price wise. If NG didn't exist it would definitely be a contender.
> 
> I agree there isn't much slip but my hair feels well conditioned after.



I just bought it recently over black friday, I will not be repurchasing. I will stick with KCKT and Tresemme


----------



## faithVA (Jan 31, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I just bought it recently over black friday, I will not be repurchasing. I will stick with KCKT and Tresemme



I won't repurchase either. I'm going to see if this Jessicurl aloeba or daily works for me.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 31, 2015)

LOL! I'm about to do the MHM again but I decided to test a couple of hairs by throwing them in some water. Well one half of the strain sunk and the other half of the strain  floated  I'm so confused but I guess I will stick with the baking soda since that seems to be working for me!


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 31, 2015)

This thread is so interesting. After 4 years natural I think I will be doing my first wash and go come spring. I hope this can help some


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 31, 2015)

I tried something new y'all! Normally for step 4 I apply conditioner all over my whole head without sectioning then apply the gel in small sections. Today I applied the conditioner and gel in small sections one right after the other and my wash and go is on point! This may have been what my hair was missing because I swear I should be at max hydration by now. I will see how my 2nd day hair holds up


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 31, 2015)

Too darn cold to wash n go! Monday we may get another foot of snow.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 31, 2015)

Lisa said:


> LOL! I'm about to do the MHM again but I decided to test a couple of hairs by throwing them in some water. Well one half of the strain sunk and the other half of the strain  floated  I'm so confused but I guess I will stick with the baking soda since that seems to be working for me!



Good luck. If you have any problems with the baking soda know that you can alternate or try using the suggested recipe with conditioner, water and baking soda.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 31, 2015)

Blairx0 said:


> This thread is so interesting. After 4 years natural I think I will be doing my first wash and go come spring. I hope this can help some



Blairx0, if you try it I can't wait to see it. That's one beautiful head of hair you have.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 31, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I tried something new y'all! Normally for step 4 I apply conditioner all over my whole head without sectioning then apply the gel in small sections. Today I applied the conditioner and gel in small sections one right after the other and my wash and go is on point! This may have been what my hair was missing because I swear I should be at max hydration by now. I will see how my 2nd day hair holds up



I hope this solves your problem. I believe Pinkecube does recommend doing the conditioner followed by the gel. Its interesting that it would make that big of a difference.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 31, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I hope this solves your problem. I believe Pinkecube does recommend doing the conditioner followed by the gel. Its interesting that it would make that big of a difference.



Do you think I can do this with my length?  Doing steps 4&5 just seemed unnecessary with my TWA.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 31, 2015)

Blairx0 said:


> This thread is so interesting. After 4 years natural I think I will be doing my first wash and go come spring. I hope this can help some



I've been scared of those too. LOL

Good luck, girl. Share pics!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 31, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Do you think I can do this with my length?  Doing steps 4&5 just seemed unnecessary with my TWA.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


KiWiStyle, you can if you have some clamps to separate your hair. I'm not sure if you will see the difference yet. It really will depend on how hydrated your hair is. 

Try it on one section and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 31, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I tried something new y'all! Normally for step 4 I apply conditioner all over my whole head without sectioning then apply the gel in small sections. Today I applied the conditioner and gel in small sections one right after the other and my wash and go is on point! This may have been what my hair was missing because I swear I should be at max hydration by now. I will see how my 2nd day hair holds up





faithVA said:


> Good luck. If you have any problems with the baking soda know that you can alternate or try using the suggested recipe with conditioner, water and baking soda.



I definitely think applying the conditioner in smaller sections helps loads. It ensures all your strands get saturated


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 31, 2015)

faithVA said:


> KiWiStyle, you can if you have some clamps to separate your hair. I'm not sure if you will see the difference yet. It really will depend on how hydrated your hair is.
> 
> Try it on one section and see if it makes a difference.



I'll just wait a while before I attempt it...no sense in disappointing myself. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 31, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I was wondering why the gel has no slip once on my hair but has slippage in the jar.  So I should apply more gel after the first layer?  Do you spray more water as you go?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I get that initial squeaky feeling when I apply KCCC. I think I remember reading something by PinkeCube, where she said if it feels squeaky, you need more. I was heavily applying before I started diluting it. I got that gloopy snotty feel that took at least 2 days to dry. I don't know if my tolerance has grown but I don't get that feeling on my hair since I started diluting the gel.

I used to apply the conditioner and gel in small sections, simultaneously. Now I apply my diluted leave-in in small sections in the shower. With the conditioner in my hair, it stays wet while I am applying the gel so no need for more water.

Last night I experimented with the ph of the gel. I'll see if I notice any difference with tomorrow's wash.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 31, 2015)

I did the hair of my friend's 7yr old daughter today (type 4). Started with a CLCT, followed with a cowash and express DC, express clay etc lol. As she is so young I was mindful of the timings but she was super excited about getting her hair done. Mummy and daughter were impressed with the results. 

My friend was also impressed with how her daughter sat to have her hair washed/done, especially with the additional time it took. We were having a wail of a time lol. You Mums out there that do this on yourselves/and/or your children, I have to salute you. I'd be living in my bathroom.

To stretch her hair, I banded and blow dried on cool/med- couldn't have the little one with a wet head. She's excited to wear her hair out tomorrow for church lol.


----------



## WYSIWYG (Jan 31, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I did the hair of my friend's 7yr old daughter today (type 4). Started with a CLCT, followed with a cowash and express DC, express clay etc lol. As she is so young I was mindful of the timings but she was super excited about getting her hair done. Mummy and daughter were impressed with the results.  My friend was also impressed with how her daughter sat to have her hair washed/done, especially with the additional time it took. We were having a wail of a time lol. You Mums out there that do this on yourselves/and/or your children, I have to salute you. I'd be living in my bathroom.  To stretch her hair, I banded and blow dried on cool/med- couldn't have the little one with a wet head. She's excited to wear her hair out tomorrow for church lol.


What a wonderful friend you are! You gave that little girl a happy hair memory plus she'll get to wear a "big girl" style tomorrow. I bet it turned out lovely.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 31, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I get that initial squeaky feeling when I apply KCCC. I think I remember reading something by PinkeCube, where she said if it feels squeaky, you need more. I was heavily applying before I started diluting it. I got that gloopy snotty feel that took at least 2 days to dry. I don't know if my tolerance has grown but I don't get that feeling on my hair since I started diluting the gel.
> 
> I used to apply the conditioner and gel in small sections, simultaneously. Now I apply my diluted leave-in in small sections in the shower. With the conditioner in my hair, it stays wet while I am applying the gel so no need for more water.
> 
> Last night I experimented with the ph of the gel. I'll see if I notice any difference with tomorrow's wash.



Thanks!  I can't imagine using globs of KCCC as much as it costs, Lol.  I guess ill be squeaking then...

..tomorrow I'm going to try applying gel without spraying water...which makes it more squeaky.  The last time I used gel my hair stayed damp all day which is good in my opinion.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 31, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I have the Vanillla  rose defining Creme and the okra curl cream which I love.  They are very light in texture which is why I like them.  They don't weigh your hair down.  I want to emphasize that they are ver light and thin in consistency.  They are not thick at all.  I am 3c and I love them. In fact I am going to order more today but I don't think you would find them "heavy" enough to meet your defining needs.  Other people please weigh in.



I can't wait to get my hands on this brand.  I have plenty of Tresamme Naturals and KCCV and KCKT but when its time to purchase more products I'll be ordering that and another brand on Etsy, I think its Natural Grow.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 1, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks!  I can't imagine using globs of KCCC as much as it costs, Lol.  I guess ill be squeaking then...
> 
> *Tell me about it lol. That's why I quickly changed my mind about diluting*
> 
> ...



*It's funny. I love this method for all the pros I've experienced with my hair and others and I don't think I will change my regimen. However I think I need to invest in a hooded drier. I love day 2/day 3 hair for the volume alone. Plus I can style it with more success (IMO). Day 1 hair is not my friend/B]*


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 1, 2015)

With all the experimentation with products, timing, and recipes, etc. my styling has not always been as successful as I would like. The MHM benefit I can see immediately is retention. It doesn't seem to matter what the variables are. I am seeing zero breakage!  No broken hair pieces on the floor or anywhere else for that matter.  I believe I can reach my length goals and I believe MHM will be the reason.  I just wanted to share that.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 1, 2015)

WYSIWYG said:


> What a wonderful friend you are! You gave that little girl a happy hair memory plus she'll get to wear a "big girl" style tomorrow. I bet it turned out lovely.



Thank you:Blush2: it turned out great (her my friend literally just sent me a pic). I'm helping Mummy out with some general tips and her daughter is really happy. Mummy has gorgeous long locks and all daughter wants is some long hair lol


----------



## trebell (Feb 1, 2015)

ljones4521 said:


> Ladies.


You two may have the same texture. She used the products below. I may buy these when they go on sale.


----------



## ljones4521 (Feb 1, 2015)

trebell said:


> You two may have the same texture. She used the products below. I may buy these when they go on sale.
> 
> 
> View attachment 295585
> ...



Ohhh!!! I purchased the one in the middle, Almond Jai, but couldn't figure out which step I could use it in, so I used TJTTC for all steps.

BTW that girl's curls are sooooo pretty and thick.  Gorgeous!  

I have made it to page 35 of this thread and am a little confused.  If it is step 2 with the heat that raises the cuticles (I am low porosity. Dropped a strand of hair in water this morning and its floating. The strand I dropped in after rinsing the clay sinked, so I know at some point my hair accepted moisture), then what is the point of  Step 1 and 3?  I just want to understand the process so I can help my daughter with her hair.  

Once I have applied the gel can I then do a twist out (she's eight) or do I twist first and then apply the gel?  Just wondering if it will stick together if I twist after applying the gel.

Thnks to all of you for your help.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 1, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> It's funny. I love this method for all the pros I've experienced with my hair and others and I don't think I will change my regimen. However I think I need to invest in a hooded drier. I love day 2/day 3 hair for the volume alone. Plus I can style it with more success (IMO). Day 1 hair is not my friend/B]



Ha, I'm the total opposite...day 1 is best for me...after that it looks like a cotton after rewetting.  I'll probably reset and apply more gel for second and third day hair.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 1, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> With all the experimentation with products, timing, and recipes, etc. my styling has not always been as successful as I would like. The MHM benefit I can see immediately is retention. It doesn't seem to matter what the variables are. I am seeing zero breakage!  No broken hair pieces on the floor or anywhere else for that matter.  I believe I can reach my length goals and I believe MHM will be the reason.  I just wanted to share that.



That's great reason for continuing in my opinion too.  Are you doing BS or ACV! How often? Cattypus1

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## ljones4521 (Feb 1, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm wondering the same thing.  I plan to use a demi permanent as soon as my henna grows or is cut out.  I know using the MHM it'll strip my color.  I'm not planning to color until most of my strands reach max hydration and I'm at least (fingers crossed) normal porosity.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Does this method strip henna from the hair? 

I routinely henna, in fact just applied a treatment about three weeks ago.  I didn't notice any color yesterday, but it was my first MHM treatment and when I looked at my hair I was really looking at the curl definition, not to mention I hadn't fluffed the strands yet.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 1, 2015)

trebell said:


> You two may have the same texture. She used the products below. I may buy these when they go on sale.



trebell how did you like the gel? Are you able to compare it to another gel like KCCC?  I bought it once and returned it after reading poor reviews.  I should just try it because I LOVE the entire line.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 1, 2015)

**Double post**

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 1, 2015)

ljones4521 said:


> Does this method strip henna from the hair?
> 
> I routinely henna, in fact just applied a treatment about three weeks ago.  I didn't notice any color yesterday, but it was my first MHM treatment and when I looked at my hair I was really looking at the curl definition, not to mention I hadn't fluffed the strands yet.



Most of my henna was already cut out with my BC so I can't say for sure.  Henna doesn't fad and it is permanent so I would guess it won't strip.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 1, 2015)

ljones4521 said:


> Ohhh!!! I purchased the one in the middle, Almond Jai, but couldn't figure out which step I could use it in, so I used TJTTC for all steps.
> 
> BTW that girl's curls are sooooo pretty and thick.  Gorgeous!
> 
> ...



I know for me, porosity varies on some parts of my head.  I have areas that suck in moisture really good while others, it sits there.  I've been wanting to cut a strand of hair from each part of my head to see what their porosity is.  Yesterday, after rinsing step 1, I had a dry patch in front...I mean it looked like not a drop of water touched it...I swear my hair is a mutt, Lol.  Its not just one thing, its a cross between everything except what I want it to be. 

I twist my daughter's hair with a twist butter, so use the Almond Jai to twist, its a styler/sealer.

I'll let Faith answer your question about steps 1&3 but I'll take a jab.  Step 1 is to clarify all the products built up on the strand in the days prior to.  In step 2, you replace the moisture lost from step 1...step 3 you're helping your curls clump as well as removing any residual conditioner from step 2 so that your leave-in in step 3 can penetrate better and have a more lasting effect, its suppose to be moisturizing too, depending on which clay you use.  Leave-in's stay in your hair for up to 3 days.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## trebell (Feb 1, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> trebell how did you like the gel? Are you able to compare it to another gel like KCCC?  I bought it once and returned it after reading poor reviews.  I should just try it because I LOVE the entire line.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


    I've never tried the product. But I keep hearing good things about it. I don't use any gel right now. I'll ask the lady how do these products do in comparison to kccc. I'll let you know.


----------



## tashboog (Feb 1, 2015)

So yesterday I tried Dubaidee4c CLCT recipe and her clay rinse recipe for high porosity to see how my hair will respond to it. She has two formulas one for low porosity and one for high porosity. So since I'm a hi po gal I wanted to try her hi po recipes.

I really did like the clct recipe cuz it was so thick and no drippies unlike the original formula. The consistency was like a conditioner, it had pretty good slip, and I had good definition when I applied it to my hair. Of course the definition went away after rinsing but that's just my hair cuz I have a ways to go with hydration. I'm going to keep the clct in my regimen cuz I really do like her recipe better .

However, the clay rinse was a different story. I didn't like the hi po clay recipe at all . When I applied it to my hair, it felt like I was applying shampoo to my hair. The clay was super thin and runny and it didn't define my curls that well. I kind of knew that I wouldn't get good results after rinsing. The little bit of definition that I usually have after rinsing was gone. My hair was super frizzy but it did feel nice and soft. What I did learn is that her hi po recipe has a pH of 5 which my hair really likes. So since I wasn't crazy about her recipe, I will use my own recipe and make sure it's acidic between pH of 4.5 to 5 .


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 1, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> That's great reason for continuing in my opinion too.  Are you doing BS or ACV! How often? Cattypus1  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


   I was doing BS in Tressemme Naturals for the first step and about twice a week (every 3rd day or so) I have been doing the full MHM with BS in the first step.  About twice a month I do CLT as the first step.  I had never used ACV as the first step until the other day after my cayenne snafu.  I think the pepper was marinating in the clay too long before I applied it to my head or maybe I just used too much.  Anyway, I knew I was going to have to clarify to get it out and I didn't want to stress my hair or my scalp out any more than it already had been so I tried the ACV clarify hoping to sooth it.  OMG...I love ACV as a mild clarifier.  It leaves my hair very soft but not cotton-ball like.  It doesn't have the grainy scrub of BS and I really don't care for the smell but about a tbs of ACV in a cup of warm water sprayed on dry hair and covered with a processing cap for about 15 minutes softens my hair like nothing else and it felt so clean but not stripped.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 1, 2015)

ljones4521 said:


> Does this method strip henna from the hair?
> 
> I routinely henna, in fact just applied a treatment about three weeks ago.  I didn't notice any color yesterday, but it was my first MHM treatment and when I looked at my hair I was really looking at the curl definition, not to mention I hadn't fluffed the strands yet.



I did my first henna treatment in November. I think I baggied for one or two weeks after that treatment (I've been wearing wigs). Since then, I've worn my hair out and on two occasions my cousins noticed how brown my hair was and I attributed that to henna (my hair was already brown but nobody said anything about it before henna).

With all the clay applications, I also wonder if it has any effect on the henna. After all, my hair could be lighter because of all the ACV rinseserplexed

ETA: Nope, it doesnt strip. I found a rogue grey today (March 10th) that had about an inch of grey and the rest was henna orange.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 1, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I was doing BS in Tressemme Naturals for the first step and about twice a week (every 3rd day or so) I have been doing the full MHM with BS in the first step.  About twice a month I do CLT as the first step.  I had never used ACV as the first step until the other day after my cayenne snafu.  I think the pepper was marinating in the clay too long before I applied it to my head or maybe I just used too much.  Anyway, I knew I was going to have to clarify to get it out and I didn't want to stress my hair or my scalp out any more than it already had been so I tried the ACV clarify hoping to sooth it.  OMG...I love ACV as a mild clarifier.  It leaves my hair very soft but not cotton-ball like.  It doesn't have the grainy scrub of BS and I really don't care for the smell but about a tbs of ACV in a cup of warm water sprayed on dry hair and covered with a processing cap for about 15 minutes softens my hair like nothing else and it felt so clean but not stripped.



Yep, I've been using ACV instead of BS all last week and even though I'm lopo, I love it!  It leaves my hair soft and shiny too!!  I'll probably do the BS twice a month.,,

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 1, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> With all the experimentation with products, timing, and recipes, etc. my styling has not always been as successful as I would like. The MHM benefit I can see immediately is retention. It doesn't seem to matter what the variables are. I am seeing zero breakage!  No broken hair pieces on the floor or anywhere else for that matter.  I believe I can reach my length goals and I believe MHM will be the reason.  I just wanted to share that.



Retention is the only reason that I use the method.  I am 3c and don't need the definition but there is something in the method that prevents tangles.  I don't which part prevents hair loss but the method is perfect for my APL 3c hair


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 1, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Do you think I can do this with my length?  Doing steps 4&5 just seemed unnecessary with my TWA.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I had a TWA when I started the method (10 months ago) that's why I never felt it necessary to add conditioner in small sections, but now that my hair is longer it seems to work well. I tried it again today and got similar results


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 1, 2015)

ljones4521 said:


> Ladies,  I completed my first foray into the MHM this morning. I can't begin to tell you how excited I am to have found this method. My hair looks gorgeous.  The curls are popping! I tell you, POPPIN! I love it, in fact my sons are asking me to do their hair, so you know its got to be impressive.  So, let me recap what I have done in case it can help others.  I pretty much followed the www.maxhydrationmethod.com website.  For step one I added on tablespoon of baking soda to 1 cup of TJTTC and applied to wet hair.  Upon rinsing I could immediately detect a difference. My hair was so soft and slippery. I had pretty wavy curls. It was love at first sight.  Step 2 - I followed the instructions using the same conditioner.  I had a bit more conditioner left, so I think I will keep the excess in the refrigerator.  Step 3 - Didn't know I was supposed to heat the honey, so I didn't. I pretty much followed the instructions, but needed to add a lot more water. What I applied to my hair was the consistency of mud. I had quite a lot of this left behind. I think I will mix up 1/3 cup next time. After rinsing I did note my hair felt dry and become afraid.  Again, I was delighted with the results. My curl pattern was very apparent. Very pretty.  I was praying it would dry the same. I dropped a strand of my hair into some water to test this theory. Had the porosity changed?  Indeed it had. The strand sank immediately! My hair was absorbing moisture. It was a surreal moment..honestly it was as the strand I placed there the night before was still floating on top of the water (explains a lot)!  Step 4 & 5 - Don't shake the applicator bottle and then release your finger, as the product squirts out everywhere. Again, I used the same conditioner and followed the instructions on the website.  For the gel, I just lightly coated my finger tips and applied to my hair.  The back of my hair felt "squeaky clean".  I used very little of the gel.  Next time I will mix the gel with a little water and put in an applicator bottle to apply.  I am not sure if this has any bearing but last year in March I applied a keratin treatment. This treatment caused handfuls of hair to come out and break. I lost a significant amount of volume last year.  I am praying the volume returns and my hair regrows.  At any rate, I am not sure if the keratin remains in my hair or if it affects the absorption. I just want to share as much as I can in case it can help another.  The left side above my ear is usually very poofy, kinda like a cotton ball. No definition over there at all.  As you can see there are curls over my left ear. The hair is clumping and practically no frizz.  Around the edges of my face its usually very frizzy, but not this time and theres very little product around the edges. I usually avoid this area.  I have never posted pictures, but I am excited to post these. Forgive me if I post too many.  The one in the car is with my still relatively wet.  The others are about an hour ago and pretty dry. The gel doesn't feel heavy on my hair. Very little crunch.



Your hair is very much like mine.  You will love the regimen because it really reduces tangles and SSKs.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 1, 2015)

I decided to apply my leave in all over and then apply my gel one row at a time starting at the nape.  It did make some difference but not a lot and I do have some visible clumping, mostly at my nape.  The middle of my head is one tough cookie, as is my front hairline.  











Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 1, 2015)

Couple of questioner:

1. Anyone else experiencing itching? How bad is it?
2. How much hair ends up in the sink by the end of the regimen?
3. Does ghassoul cause tangling for anyone else?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 1, 2015)

Youtuber DanaBNatural is my new MHM Shero!  I watched all her videos...it was slow and painful at first but then I continued to watch because she was having great results.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 1, 2015)

msbettyboop haven't experienced any 'abnormal' itching or itching due to the regimen. If you are, could it be because of the baking soda? I don't know.
I've been monitoring my shedding. I loose what is normal for me. If it's been a day or two, then not so much. But if it's been 3 days or more, it begins to look substantial (well today's wash was day 3 since my last wash and I lost about the size of a normal to large cherry (lol) in shed hair.
I haven't experienced any tangling with that clay.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 1, 2015)

Pics from today's wash after the gel. The front has dried quick. The rest is still damp/ wet after wrapping in a t shirt for 10 seconds.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 1, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I decided to apply my leave in all over and then apply my gel one row at a time starting at the nape.  It did make some difference but not a lot and I do have some visible clumping, mostly at my nape.  The middle of my head is one tough cookie, as is my front hairline.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I think your progress is great.  I see curls popping


----------



## atlien11 (Feb 1, 2015)

I finally figured out the clay step and i really liked the results. Here are a few things that i tweaked that helped:

1. I used distilled water instead of tap or "drinking water". Distilled water has no added minerals (sodium bicarbonate etc) in it to disrupt the clay properties or coat my hair in any way.

2. I mixed the Rhassoul Clay with some Aubreys HSR Conditioner, water, and a tbsp of Avocado Oil. All by hand. The new step was using some conditioner and adding a tad bit of oil to the mix.

3. I left this on for about an hour and rinsed more throughly

Afterwards, i applied my Giovanni Direct Leave In conditioner, and slept in about 8 - 10 twists overnight. My hair didnt feel as coated after the clay step and my curls were MUCH more elongated and defined.

I still am not sure if i am going to do this step every time I do the MHM ( twice a week) because it adds so much extra time, however I will do it once a week.


----------



## ljones4521 (Feb 1, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I decided to apply my leave in all over and then apply my gel one row at a time starting at the nape.  It did make some difference but not a lot and I do have some visible clumping, mostly at my nape.  The middle of my head is one tough cookie, as is my front hairline.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Nice looking curls!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 1, 2015)

atlien11 said:


> I finally figured out the clay step and i really liked the results. Here are a few things that i tweaked that helped:  1. I used distilled water instead of tap or "drinking water". Distilled water has no added minerals (sodium bicarbonate etc) in it to disrupt the clay properties or coat my hair in any way.  2. I mixed the Rhassoul Clay with some Aubreys HSR Conditioner, water, and a tbsp of Avocado Oil. All by hand. The new step was using some conditioner and adding a tad bit of oil to the mix.  3. I left this on for about an hour and rinsed more throughly  Afterwards, i applied my Giovanni Direct Leave In conditioner, and slept in about 8 - 10 twists overnight. My hair didnt feel as coated after the clay step and my curls were MUCH more elongated and defined.  I still am not sure if i am going to do this step every time I do the MHM ( twice a week) because it adds so much extra time, however I will do it once a week.


  the clay step was my nemesis too but I read something in this thread which got me on the right track.  I can't wait for the clay step now because it's do easy and makes my curls act like someone else's hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 1, 2015)

atlien11 said:


> I finally figured out the clay step and i really liked the results. Here are a few things that i tweaked that helped:
> 
> 1. I used distilled water instead of tap or "drinking water". Distilled water has no added minerals (sodium bicarbonate etc) in it to disrupt the clay properties or coat my hair in any way.
> 
> ...



Thanks!  I'll try distilled water next time!  I also left my leave in on for a while and then squeezed the access off before applying gel.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 1, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> the clay step was my nemesis too but I read something in this thread which got me on the right track.  I can't wait for the clay step now because it's do easy and makes my curls act like someone else's hair.



What was it?!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 1, 2015)

After henna gloss:













I'm DCing now, then will tea/fenugreek rinse and seal with Lusti Indian Hemp.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 1, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> What was it?!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


It was the recipe. I was trying to make a thick paste and I saw the light. My mixture is now like a thick milkshake, way more watery than most I think.  I use about a tbs of honey, 6-7 tbs of rhassoul and about 6-7 oz of warm water and a splash of ACV.  I do rough parts and finger comb each section detangling as I go.  My hair loves it!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 1, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> It was the recipe. I was trying to make a thick paste and I saw the light. My mixture is now like a thick milkshake, way more watery than most I think.  I use about a tbs of honey, 6-7 tbs of rhassoul and about 6-7 oz of warm water and a splash of ACV.  I do rough parts and finger comb each section detangling as I go.  My hair loves it!



I like the milkshake consistancy too, any thicker and you have to paste it on.  I'm glad you found a recipe that works!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 1, 2015)

I know this is the MHM thread but I have been doing MHM only since November and I wish I had a pic from pre-MHM but the only comparison pic I have is from August.  At the time I started MHM I was doing twistouts and breaking hair every time during the smoothing process.  Since MHM I am primarily a WNG girl and I'm attaching pics...check out the difference between August




And now




I'm retaining length...I can do this!


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 1, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> Couple of questioner:
> 
> 1. Anyone else experiencing itching? How bad is it?
> 2. How much hair ends up in the sink by the end of the regimen?
> ...



1. My scalp itches sometimes but it's not bad.
2. I did MHM for the first time back in June and seeing all the hairs in the sink during the gel application was bothering me so I stopped. I started back in October and instead of raking in the gel, I started smoothing it in and saw less hairs. I smooth and rake now and while there are still some hairs in the sink, it's not a whole lot. I'm retaining length like never before so it doesn't bother me.
3. Haven't had any issue with tangling while doing the clay step.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 1, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> Couple of questioner:  1. Anyone else experiencing itching? How bad is it? 2. How much hair ends up in the sink by the end of the regimen? 3. Does ghassoul cause tangling for anyone else?  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


No itching.
No broken hairs in the sink, very few shed hairs in the sink.
I've never used ghassoul.  I have used bentonite which doesn't really like me and the feeling is mutual because I have a cat and it smells like cat litter and dries my hair and scalp accordingly...my GoTo clay is rhassoul.  What is ghassoul?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 1, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I know this is the MHM thread but I have been doing MHM only since November and I wish I had a pic from pre-MHM but the only comparison pic I have is from August.  At the time I started MHM I was doing twistouts and breaking hair every time during the smoothing process.  Since MHM I am primarily a WNG girl and I'm attaching pics...check out the difference between August
> 
> And now
> 
> I'm retaining length...I can do this!



WOW, a trifecta!  You've gained thickness, length and pretty curlies!!!   I love my tiny TWA but you make me wanna start growing some hair!!  I'm giving myself until June and if I don't see a difference by then I'll know that what I'm dealing with, is my true texture.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 1, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> No itching.
> No broken hairs in the sink, very few shed hairs in the sink.
> I've never used ghassoul.  I have used bentonite which doesn't really like me and the feeling is mutual because I have a cat and it smells like cat litter and dries my hair and scalp accordingly...my GoTo clay is rhassoul.  What is ghassoul?



Cattypus1, cat litter, Lol!  Ghassoul is another name for Rhassoul.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## meka72 (Feb 1, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I know this is the MHM thread but I have been doing MHM only since November and I wish I had a pic from pre-MHM but the only comparison pic I have is from August.  At the time I started MHM I was doing twistouts and breaking hair every time during the smoothing process.  Since MHM I am primarily a WNG girl and I'm attaching pics...check out the difference between August  And now  I'm retaining length...I can do this!



Your hair is so pretty!


----------



## ljones4521 (Feb 1, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I know this is the MHM thread but I have been doing MHM only since November and I wish I had a pic from pre-MHM but the only comparison pic I have is from August.  At the time I started MHM I was doing twistouts and breaking hair every time during the smoothing process.  Since MHM I am primarily a WNG girl and I'm attaching pics...check out the difference between August
> 
> 
> 
> I'm retaining length...I can do this!



Woot!  Congratulations!  This is encouraging, as length is what I desire.


----------



## ljones4521 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ladies,

It's 11:40pm and  I am on Step 2 with my eight year old!  I applied Step one and then completely forgot about it for about four hours!! Now, i am scrambling to try and finish this. Fortunately, I homeschool so I can tweak her schedule a bit, but still she's going to be awake until the wee hours of the morning. smh.  

Meanwhile it's now 11.41pm and my 19 year old  son has just started Step 1 as he too wants curls. lol.  My 18 year old is stressing over an assignment due tomorrow and has decided he will do the method tomorrow. Could you imagine three kids at the same time doing the treatment at nearly midnight...geez....

Meanwhile, I am shaking in my boots as my dd wants her hair to look just like mines. I am so scared her little curls won't emerge.  She has a few in the back that are so pretty, but the rest of her little head is just a puff mess.  I did see a bit more definition after Step 2, but time will tell.    

Tomorrow I am ordering a steamer and hooded dryer. I can't get caught like this again.


----------



## ljones4521 (Feb 2, 2015)

1:41 am and I am finally done with Step 3.  It takes an hour to get the product through her hair for each step.   I have wrapped her head in saran wrap and she's down for the night. I feel so awful because she looks over my shoulder while I watch YTube videos.  She helps with making products and everything.  She's never expressed much interest in having her hair done until she saw my hair yesterday.  She's so excited about her hair and I am on pins and needles that she won't be pleased. I don't see the possibility of curls without a twist out. 

Meanwhile, my 19 year is old is done with is treatment and is very pleased. He just walked in and told me he's doing it again in two days because his curls are not defined.  I just yelled at the 18 year old as he walked in at 1:44 am talking about, "What I need to do?".


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 2, 2015)

ljones4521 said:


> 1:41 am and I am finally done with Step 3.  It takes an hour to get the product through her hair for each step.   I have wrapped her head in saran wrap and she's down for the night. I feel so awful because she looks over my shoulder while I watch YTube videos.  She helps with making products and everything.  She's never expressed much interest in having her hair done until she saw my hair yesterday.  She's so excited about her hair and I am on pins and needles that she won't be pleased. I don't see the possibility of curls without a twist out.
> 
> Meanwhile, my 19 year is old is done with is treatment and is very pleased. He just walked in and told me he's doing it again in two days because his curls are not defined.  I just yelled at the 18 year old as he walked in at 1:44 am talking about, "What I need to do?".



Sounds hectic. I did the regimen on my friend's daughter the other day and for a first time her little curls were really popping. I did explain to my friend that it would continue to get better the more she cared for her daughter's hair this way. Even if she just started by finger combing/detangling. I guess I am just excited to help them manage hair they thought was difficult lol. Sounds like the regimen has your household buzzing


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 2, 2015)

ljones4521 said:


> 1:41 am and I am finally done with Step 3.  It takes an hour to get the product through her hair for each step.   I have wrapped her head in saran wrap and she's down for the night. I feel so awful because she looks over my shoulder while I watch YTube videos.  She helps with making products and everything.  She's never expressed much interest in having her hair done until she saw my hair yesterday.  She's so excited about her hair and I am on pins and needles that she won't be pleased. I don't see the possibility of curls without a twist out.
> 
> Meanwhile, my 19 year is old is done with is treatment and is very pleased. He just walked in and told me he's doing it again in two days because his curls are not defined.  I just yelled at the 18 year old as he walked in at 1:44 am talking about, "What I need to do?".



Yikes!  You had better head to the grocery store and rack up on ingredients!  With all those heads, Tresamme Naturals and making your own gel is your best bet unless money is no issue, Lol!!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 2, 2015)

My (younger) brother said I look like a little girl today


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2015)

I've been handling a cold all weekend and have been out of commission. I will read back through the thread and see if I can get caught up.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I know for me, porosity varies on some parts of my head.  I have areas that suck in moisture really good while others, it sits there.  I've been wanting to cut a strand of hair from each part of my head to see what their porosity is.  Yesterday, after rinsing step 1, I had a dry patch in front...I mean it looked like not a drop of water touched it...I swear my hair is a mutt, Lol.  Its not just one thing, its a cross between everything except what I want it to be.
> 
> I twist my daughter's hair with a twist butter, so use the Almond Jai to twist, its a styler/sealer.
> 
> ...



You did just fine explaining it.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2015)

[USER=168786 said:
			
		

> msbettyboop[/USER];21071335]Couple of questioner:
> 
> 1. Anyone else experiencing itching? How bad is it?
> 2. How much hair ends up in the sink by the end of the regimen?
> ...



1. Initially when I used too much baking soda my scalp itched. I just cut back on the baking soda. I never use more that 2 tsp.

2. I'm not really sure. I know I lose far less than before the regimen but since I detangle first at the sink and then in the shower, I never combine the hair to see. 

3. Rhassoul doesn't tangle for me. I do add a little oil to give it some slip. However, I think it could tangle if your step 1 and/or step 2 are off. If your cuticles open too much in step 1 and/or your conditioner isn't doing a good job of conditioning in step 2 then it can throw off step 3.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I know this is the MHM thread but I have been doing MHM only since November and I wish I had a pic from pre-MHM but the only comparison pic I have is from August.  At the time I started MHM I was doing twistouts and breaking hair every time during the smoothing process.  Since MHM I am primarily a WNG girl and I'm attaching pics...check out the difference between August
> 
> 
> View attachment 295715
> ...



Nice retention and nice curls as well.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> No itching.
> No broken hairs in the sink, very few shed hairs in the sink.
> I've never used ghassoul.  I have used bentonite which doesn't really like me and the feeling is mutual because I have a cat and it smells like cat litter and dries my hair and scalp accordingly...my GoTo clay is rhassoul.  What is ghassoul?



 They do use bentonite for kitty litter. I saw online somewhere, someone suggested saving money by just getting a certain brand of kitty litter which was 100% bentonite.

ghassoul and rhassoul are the same thing.


----------



## ljones4521 (Feb 2, 2015)

KiwiStyle, 
You hit the nail on the head.  My son just woke up ten minutes ago (11:00am) to head to class and I am not kidding you, the first thing he did was look at his curls. This is hilarious.  He made me look at them too and then said he can't wait to do it again. Of course its incredibly easy for him, his hair is short. I forgot to have his start with the CLT so I will get a banana today and as soon as it is over ripe  I will have him do that one.

Meanwhile, little girl is still asleep with clay on her hair.  She sat through three different one hour sessions!!  Incredible for a little girl Never complained, just looking forward to her curls.  If her curls don't appear, and I don't believe they will, I have decided to pin my hair up so she doesn't have to keep looking at my curls. My day two hair was so full and pretty. I couldn't believe it was actually my hair.  

I am going to try my hand at my first flax seed gel concoction or start trying to make my own butters.  My daughter's hair is he one that is going to break me. Her hair is so thick and long.  Are there any aryuvedic powders that can stretch the clay? It looks like I will have to budget for one tub of clay and one TJTTC (I used Tresseme on her hair for the first step and assuming I continue with TJTTC) weekly which would run me about $10.00/wk.Well, maybe that's not so bad for two heads of hair for a month....let me run my numbers again.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2015)

ljones4521 said:


> 1:41 am and I am finally done with Step 3.  It takes an hour to get the product through her hair for each step.   I have wrapped her head in saran wrap and she's down for the night. I feel so awful because she looks over my shoulder while I watch YTube videos.  She helps with making products and everything.  She's never expressed much interest in having her hair done until she saw my hair yesterday.  She's so excited about her hair and I am on pins and needles that she won't be pleased. I don't see the possibility of curls without a twist out.
> 
> Meanwhile, my 19 year is old is done with is treatment and is very pleased. He just walked in and told me he's doing it again in two days because his curls are not defined.  I just yelled at the 18 year old as he walked in at 1:44 am talking about, "What I need to do?".



Hopefully you experience some results with your daughters hair. But if you don't see them at first don't be discouraged. All hair is different. You may have to do several treatments to begin to see the difference in her hair.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I've been handling a cold all weekend and have been out of commission. I will read back through the thread and see if I can get caught up.


Feel better, lady.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Feel better, lady.



Thank you. I hope to be feeling completely better by Wednesday.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I've been handling a cold all weekend and have been out of commission. I will read back through the thread and see if I can get caught up.



To second ^^^ get well soon faithVA


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 2, 2015)

ljones4521 said:


> 1:41 am and I am finally done with Step 3.  It takes an hour to get the product through her hair for each step.   I have wrapped her head in saran wrap and she's down for the night. I feel so awful because she looks over my shoulder while I watch YTube videos.  She helps with making products and everything.  She's never expressed much interest in having her hair done until she saw my hair yesterday.  She's so excited about her hair and I am on pins and needles that she won't be pleased. I don't see the possibility of curls without a twist out.
> 
> Meanwhile, my 19 year is old is done with is treatment and is very pleased. He just walked in and told me he's doing it again in two days because his curls are not defined.  I just yelled at the 18 year old as he walked in at 1:44 am talking about, "What I need to do?".



I wish my girls, well atleast my older two who are 11 and 9, would be interested in trying the method. I have 4 girls, 6 kids altogether and my 1-yr old has special needs so though I would love to do it on my girls (and even my oldest son), I just don't have the time. Thank God their hair is healthy and I'm not having any issues but I am interested in seeing if doing MHM would make things even better. Maybe one day...

Btw, hello from one fellow homeschooler to another


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 2, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I know this is the MHM thread but I have been doing MHM only since November and I wish I had a pic from pre-MHM but the only comparison pic I have is from August.  At the time I started MHM I was doing twistouts and breaking hair every time during the smoothing process.  Since MHM I am primarily a WNG girl and I'm attaching pics...check out the difference between August  And now  I'm retaining length...I can do this!



Congratulations you made really good progress.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 2, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I wish my girls, well atleast my older two who are 11 and 9, would be interested in trying the method. I have 4 girls, 6 kids altogether and my 1-yr old has special needs so though I would love to do it on my girls (and even my oldest son), I just don't have the time. Thank God their hair is healthy and I'm not having any issues but I am interested in seeing if doing MHM would make things even better. Maybe one day...  Btw, hello from one fellow homeschooler to another


I'm trying to encourage my DGD to continue. I tried to give her a small taste of what her hair would look like and she was impressed initially.  After her hair was completely dry she lost all definition. I didn't use any gel because I wanted her to feel the softness, I guess she's going to need some gel. She was patient with the shortened version.  You really have your hands full.  Good luck with your little people.


----------



## ljones4521 (Feb 2, 2015)

Ladies, 
I am interested in purchasing the Q-Redew hand held steamer. Do any of you have any experience with it or recommend it?


----------



## trebell (Feb 2, 2015)

I did another style today with this regimen. I hope to get a week out of this. My leave in is kckt. My hair felt so slippery. I add water to the leave in. I topped it with a cream and a little bit of flaxseed gel.   




I love this regimen.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 2, 2015)

ljones4521 said:


> Ladies,
> I am interested in purchasing the Q-Redew hand held steamer. Do any of you have any experience with it or recommend it?



I haven't tried one. I've been looking up cheaper 'multi purpose' hand held options though. tashboog did a good review of the Q-Redew either early on in this thread, or the previous MHM thread.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 2, 2015)

trebell said:


> I did another style today with this regimen. I hope to get a week out of this. My leave in is kckt. My hair felt so slippery. I add water to the leave in. I topped it with a cream and a little bit of flaxseed gel.   View attachment 295815
> 
> 
> View attachment 295821
> ...



This is cute.


----------



## trebell (Feb 2, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> trebell how did you like the gel? Are you able to compare it to another gel like KCCC?  I bought it once and returned it after reading poor reviews.  I should just try it because I LOVE the entire line.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Okay about the products the lady used. She's now on day 10 of her wash and go. But, she said she actually just bought the kccc today. And once she tries it she'll let me know how it compares.


----------



## trebell (Feb 2, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> This is cute.


       Thank you. I can't wait for my sides to grow out so I can do some rod sets.


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 2, 2015)

Can we substitute the KCNT for kimmaytube recipe? Cause at 12.00 a bottle the KCNT is getting expensive


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 2, 2015)

trebell said:


> I did another style today with this regimen. I hope to get a week out of this. My leave in is kckt. My hair felt so slippery. I add water to the leave in. I topped it with a cream and a little bit of flaxseed gel.     I love this regimen.


I love this!  Are you going to undo the curls?


----------



## trebell (Feb 2, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I love this!  Are you going to undo the curls?



Yes. Hopefully I can keep the twist in for a couple of days. However, I easily get bored with this. I'll post once I take it out.


----------



## trebell (Feb 2, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> Can we substitute the KCNT for kimmaytube recipe? Cause at 12.00 a bottle the KCNT is getting expensive



I usually make a mix with the KK leave in. Water, lavender and Rosemary oil. It last me forever. The extra water helps it penetrate the strands also. But you can definitely use the kimmy tube leave in.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I've been handling a cold all weekend and have been out of commission. I will read back through the thread and see if I can get caught up.



faithVA be well soon...girl we need you to be well soon.  Oops, did I just sound selfish??

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> faithVA be well soon...girl we need you to be well soon.  Oops, did I just sound selfish??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I think everyone is doing just fine without me  Keep on doing what your doing.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 2, 2015)

ljones4521 said:


> KiwiStyle,
> You hit the nail on the head.  My son just woke up ten minutes ago (11:00am) to head to class and I am not kidding you, the first thing he did was look at his curls. This is hilarious.  He made me look at them too and then said he can't wait to do it again. Of course its incredibly easy for him, his hair is short. I forgot to have his start with the CLT so I will get a banana today and as soon as it is over ripe  I will have him do that one.
> 
> Meanwhile, little girl is still asleep with clay on her hair.  She sat through three different one hour sessions!!  Incredible for a little girl Never complained, just looking forward to her curls.  If her curls don't appear, and I don't believe they will, I have decided to pin my hair up so she doesn't have to keep looking at my curls. My day two hair was so full and pretty. I couldn't believe it was actually my hair.
> ...



You're such a good mommy!  I understand how you feel about DD and making sure she remains confident with her own head of beautiful curls.  When I decided to transition back to natural, I would tell my 11 yr. Old DD how I hope my hair is as beautiful as hers is (she's 4b or something).  Continue to tell her to be patient with the regimen and even if her hair isn't as curly as yours, point out how beautiful and unique her hair is, she'll be fine .  I take every chance I get to swoon over DD's hair...you can't tell her a darn thing now.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 2, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I wish my girls, well atleast my older two who are 11 and 9, would be interested in trying the method. I have 4 girls, 6 kids altogether and my 1-yr old has special needs so though I would love to do it on my girls (and even my oldest son), I just don't have the time. Thank God their hair is healthy and I'm not having any issues but I am interested in seeing if doing MHM would make things even better. Maybe one day...
> 
> Btw, hello from one fellow homeschooler to another



I agree with you, as long as their hair is healthy, I wouldn't bother...you have plenty of taking care of to do, why rock the boat unless  you really want to.  I'm only doing the treatment on my hair, I can't be doing my DD's hair all the time, she has way too much hair for that.  If she decides later that she want to try the regimen based on my results then maybe but until then, no way am I going to offer to do it .

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 2, 2015)

trebell said:


> Okay about the products the lady used. She's now on day 10 of her wash and go. But, she said she actually just bought the kccc today. And once she tries it she'll let me know how it compares.



Thanks a bunch!  I'm looking forward to the comparison. .

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2015)

There's a qredew for sale in the exchange forum for anyone that's looking.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I think everyone is doing just fine without me  Keep on doing what your doing.



Girl ain't nobody trying to hear that...try staying gone for a week and see what happens.   You gone come back and we gone be like, "I think I used too much BS", lol.



Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 2, 2015)

trebell said:


> I usually make a mix with the KK leave in. Water, lavender and Rosemary oil. It last me forever. The extra water helps it penetrate the strands also. But you can definitely use the kimmy tube leave in.



Good! 
I don't want to muff this up


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone not wet their hair on 2nd and 3rd day hair? I woke up today and decided not to wet my hair, but just fluff and I got bigger but a still defined fro. It also has more of a natural shape because I slept on it and whatnot.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 3, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Girl ain't nobody trying to hear that...try staying gone for a week and see what happens.   You gone come back and we gone be like, "I think I used too much BS", lol.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I agree totally without you I would confuse myself and end up with s setback.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 3, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Anyone not wet their hair on 2nd and 3rd day hair? I woke up today and decided not to wet my hair, but just fluff and I got bigger but a still defined fro. It also has more of a natural shape because I slept on it and whatnot.



Glad that worked for you, it would be nice to get up and just go .


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 3, 2015)

trebell said:


> I did another style today with this regimen. I hope to get a week out of this. My leave in is kckt. My hair felt so slippery. I add water to the leave in. I topped it with a cream and a little bit of flaxseed gel.     I love this regimen.



Your second picture is freaking me out. Is there a door affixed between your head or it's just my phone?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I agree totally without you I would confuse myself and end up with s setback.



KiWiStyle is training to host  It was going to be a surprise


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> Your second picture is freaking me out. Is there a door affixed between your head or it's just my phone?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



 It does look like the door is in the middle of her head.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2015)

It's day 4 and my twist still feel very moisturized which is rare but I'm happy  

Not sure if its because my hair is more hydrated or its because of the way I sealed. I let my hair dry and then twisted the front with MHC type 4 hair cream, followed by a little gel. I will try sealing like this again at the end of this week.


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 3, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> 1. My scalp itches sometimes but it's not bad. 2. I did MHM for the first time back in June and seeing all the hairs in the sink during the gel application was bothering me so I stopped. I started back in October and instead of raking in the gel, I started smoothing it in and saw less hairs. I smooth and rake now and while there are still some hairs in the sink, it's not a whole lot. I'm retaining length like never before so it doesn't bother me. 3. Haven't had any issue with tangling while doing the clay step.



My scalp itching over the last week has been insane which I've determined is because the baking soda is drying out my scalp. I've decided to start oiling my scalp inbetween washes every evening with my JBCO mix. I'm also going to reduce baking soda to 1 tsps and ordered Castile soap. 

I tried my now European clay yesterday and the tangling was greatly reduced so the ghassoul was definitely causing tangling. I have 5 jars though so I will have to find a way to make it work. Will be mixing with the now clay going forward.

I guess the hair loss was from ghassoul tangling my hair. I also think I'm imagining over moisturised hair. Have a cherry lola treatment this weekend for a quick protein fix just in case.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2015)

[USER=168786 said:
			
		

> msbettyboop[/USER];21079941]My scalp itching over the last week has been insane which I've determined is because the baking soda is drying out my scalp. I've decided to start oiling my scalp inbetween washes every evening with my JBCO mix. I'm also going to reduce baking soda to 1 tsps and ordered Castile soap.
> 
> I tried my now European clay yesterday and the tangling was greatly reduced so the ghassoul was definitely causing tangling. I have 5 jars though so I will have to find a way to make it work. Will be mixing with the now clay going forward.
> 
> ...



You may want to just lay off the baking soda all together. Unless you were using too much or not watering it down enough, your scalp shouldn't be itching. 

It's very possible that as you switch up step 1, the ghassoul may work better for you. What are you using for step 2?


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You may want to just lay off the baking soda all together. Unless you were using too much or not watering it down enough, your scalp shouldn't be itching.  It's very possible that as you switch up step 1, the ghassoul may work better for you. What are you using for step 2?



I only use 1 tablespoon as it is and it's definitely watered down a lot. I'm going to try with 1tsp and warm water two more times and if I'm still itching, I'm kicking baking soda to the curb.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2015)

[USER=168786 said:
			
		

> msbettyboop[/USER];21079973]I only use 1 tablespoon as it is and it's definitely watered down a lot. I'm going to try with 1tsp and warm water two more times and if I'm still itching, I'm kicking baking soda to the curb.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Ok good. I think 1 tbsp is too much. After the first week, I dropped down to 2 tsp which made a difference. 

If you need some relief from itching, make a very diluted mix of acv and just spritz your scalp before your clay. It works like magic in adjusting your scalp ph.  The itching is letting you know the ph of your mix is too high. That's why the ph strips are definitely good to have.


----------



## trebell (Feb 3, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> Your second picture is freaking me out. Is there a door affixed between your head or it's just my phone?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF





faithVA said:


> It does look like the door is in the middle of her head.



Lol Lol. A wig is on the towel holder.


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 3, 2015)

Rose water is made from distiller water, right?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lisa (Feb 3, 2015)

I forgot to report I did the MHM on Sunday (all steps) and I smoothed the hair more when I put in the clay.  It didn't tangle as much this time but it was still dry. I can tell you that after I rinsed out the clay my hair felt coated. Even after the leave in it felt coated (and a little thicker). 

I washed again today. I skipped the clay but it still feels coated. But it is very SOFT!!


----------



## atlien11 (Feb 3, 2015)

I think i am going to use shampoo tomorrow as my first step, followed by the Trader Joes conditioner. i was a little too heavy handed with my Annabelle Perfect Blend products on my last wash and my hair was super greasy. I need to make sure i start with a clean slate and wash all the extra shea butter out. APB is probably good for a DC but not for the leave-in with MHM. Going back to Giovanni's Direct.

Also i skipped the clay step and could tell a difference. My hair was more "poofy". I am enjoying experimenting with MHM.

Oh also, i am not detangling til the end (leave in step). I normally detangle throughout but I want to try and get away from doing this esp if i plan on washing every 2-3 days.

Happy Hair growing!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 4, 2015)

My hair was soft but my ends were rough so I got a little scissor happy! 

Look at those awful ends!!! No wonder my hair tangled with the clay  I've been bad (insert lazy) about getting rid of those straggly ends! 







I'm only 8 months almost 9 months post so I have a long way to go but it is past time for me to start getting rid of those relaxed (thin & split) ends.

I bet my rollerset will hold a curl now


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 4, 2015)

Well good riddance to bad ends Lisa. When I initailly saw that pic I thought surely ALL those ends weren't bad! But I realise you are 'de-laxing', so okay


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> KiWiStyle is training to host  It was going to be a surprise



HMMMMM?!?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 4, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> My scalp itching over the last week has been insane which I've determined is because the baking soda is drying out my scalp. I've decided to start oiling my scalp inbetween washes every evening with my JBCO mix. I'm also going to reduce baking soda to 1 tsps and ordered Castile soap.
> 
> I tried my now European clay yesterday and the tangling was greatly reduced so the ghassoul was definitely causing tangling. I have 5 jars though so I will have to find a way to make it work. Will be mixing with the now clay going forward.
> 
> ...



I wondered how the European clay works...may have to grab a jar the next time I'm in whole foods.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm going this morning for a 1" cut and a lining!   Short hair, don't care! 

I'm going to do the regimen with BS for the next week, completing it every 2-3 days and making the mix with only 2 tsp of BS this time.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 4, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Anyone not wet their hair on 2nd and 3rd day hair? I woke up today and decided not to wet my hair, but just fluff and I got bigger but a still defined fro. It also has more of a natural shape because I slept on it and whatnot.



I can go without wetting mine and lots of times I do but I pineapple at night and sometimes my hair doesn't want to fall all the way down so I spritz to make it drop. But I like the look of mines when I don't rewet it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 4, 2015)

Weeelll, about that hair cut.  She cut waaaay too much hair and now there is  nothing to coil or curl so imma be MIA for a few weeks while I grow some hair.  I'm still cute but you can see plenty of scalp...especially if I try to manipulate coils.  My husband is going to kill me when he sees it, not looking forward to that conversation.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 4, 2015)

Used castile, conditioner and water mix for step 1 last night. Left if on for about 10 mins and it felt slightly straw like upon rinsing. This hasn't happened before so I'm thinking may need to recover from the CLT and acv fiasco I had last weekend. I think I'm going to lay off the acv and bs for the next 2 washes and just use shampoo. I put my hair in two flat twists and called it a day, I'm getting tired of wng's. 

Question, is it possible for low po hair to change to normal porosity?


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 4, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Used castile, conditioner and water mix for step 1 last night. Left if on for about 10 mins and it felt slightly straw like upon rinsing. This hasn't happened before so I'm thinking may need to recover from the CLT and acv fiasco I had last weekend. I think I'm going to lay off the acv and bs for the next 2 washes and just use shampoo. I put my hair in two flat twists and called it a day, I'm getting tired of wng's.
> 
> Question, is it possible for low po hair to change to normal porosity?



I think it is possible if you dye your hair. Also as your hair gets longer it could change also due to the strands being older? I'm not 100% sure


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Weeelll, about that hair cut.  She cut waaaay too much hair and now there is  nothing to coil or curl so imma be MIA for a few weeks while I grow some hair.  I'm still cute but you can see plenty of scalp...especially if I try to manipulate coils.  My husband is going to kill me when he sees it, not looking forward to that conversation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



 Your hair will be back in no time. But now you can just cowash and go and enjoy your short curt.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2015)

[USER=437285 said:
			
		

> hairtimes5[/USER];21083937]Used castile, conditioner and water mix for step 1 last night. Left if on for about 10 mins and it felt slightly straw like upon rinsing. This hasn't happened before so I'm thinking may need to recover from the CLT and acv fiasco I had last weekend. I think I'm going to lay off the acv and bs for the next 2 washes and just use shampoo. I put my hair in two flat twists and called it a day, I'm getting tired of wng's.
> 
> Question, is it possible for low po hair to change to normal porosity?



You really don't need to let the castille soap and conditioner sit on your hair. The castille soap is like a shampoo so you just want to use the mix just like you would a shampoo; rinse, wash, rinse. The conditioner just helps to buffer the castille soap so it isn't so harsh. 

It's possible for lo po to change to normal but that is very rare. Even if you do something to your hair to make it normal porosity, the hair growing in will be low porosity.

I color my hair with a permanent color and my hair is still low porosity


----------



## nycutiepie (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm checking in and I've been monitoring the BS concerns.  I use it every time I do a session and I've had zero problems.  I only use about 1.5 teaspoons mixed with TJTT and water so perhaps it's because I'm not overdoing it.

I mixed Now Red Clay with Bentonite for last night's session and I did not have as good a result as when I use pure Bentonite.  I didn't have as many curls and clumps.  I'm going to purchase and try the rhassoul to see what happens there.  I have not put a comb in my hair since starting MHM and I detangle a little during all steps.  I wear a wig so I'm not doing wng but the best thing about this method for me is that I have zero breakage, minimal shedding and zero tangling.  I also started using Njoy Oil about 4x per week so I'm hoping to get some good growth.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 4, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Weeelll, about that hair cut.  She cut waaaay too much hair and now there is  nothing to coil or curl so imma be MIA for a few weeks while I grow some hair.  I'm still cute but you can see plenty of scalp...especially if I try to manipulate coils.  My husband is going to kill me when he sees it, not looking forward to that conversation.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


I'm sorry that happened to you...yes, girl, I know you're still cute!  It's just hair, it grows back--hubby will be fine.


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 4, 2015)

Did the full MHM today (Cherry lola, DC, clay, leave-in, gel) got another good wash and go. My wash and goes are more defined now that I am applying my leave-in in small sections instead of one big glob. Who knew such a small thing would improve my hair this much. I don't think its a fluke either because this is the 4th time doing this

EDIT: I posted a picture on my instagram if anyone is curious ambitiousaaron


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 4, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Weeelll, about that hair cut.  She cut waaaay too much hair and now there is  nothing to coil or curl so imma be MIA for a few weeks while I grow some hair.  I'm still cute but you can see plenty of scalp...especially if I try to manipulate coils.  My husband is going to kill me when he sees it, not looking forward to that conversation.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I know you are still cute but sorry you had a bad experience.  Remember that this too shall pass.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 4, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I'm checking in and I've been monitoring the BS concerns.  I use it every time I do a session and I've had zero problems.  I only use about 1.5 teaspoons mixed with TJTT and water so perhaps it's because I'm not overdoing it.  I mixed Now Red Clay with Bentonite for last night's session and I did not have as good a result as when I use pure Bentonite.  I didn't have as many curls and clumps.  I'm going to purchase and try the rhassoul to see what happens there.  I have not put a comb in my hair since starting MHM and I detangle a little during all steps.  I wear a wig so I'm not doing wng but the best thing about this method for me is that I have zero breakage, minimal shedding and zero tangling.  I also started using Njoy Oil about 4x per week so I'm hoping to get some good growth.



This is how I feel about the method, it keeps me from tangling and SSKs.  I am with MHM for the long run.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Your hair will be back in no time. But now you can just cowash and go and enjoy your short curt.





HopefulOne said:


> I know you are still cute but sorry you had a bad experience.  Remember that this too shall pass.





Cattypus1 said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you...yes, girl, I know you're still cute!  It's just hair, it grows back--hubby will be fine.




Thanks ladies...I'm a little disappointed but I know it'll grow back to the length I want it in 3-4 weeks and my scalp will be fully covered in less time than that.  I'm so glad these problems are ha ppening now in hat weather, Lol.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 4, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> This is how I feel about the method, it keeps me from tangling and SSKs.  I am with MHM for the long run.



I had a ton of single strand knots before I cut my hair today.  I'm wondering if there is something I can do to my hair while its growing back.  Maybe completing steps 1,2,4&5 only.  I might As well continue to work hard to hydrate my hair as its growing out my scalp.


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 5, 2015)

So I did the protective princess regimen today and tried my Bentley original conditioner and used rose water to mix my stuff. Turned out much better with defined curls. I deferred a little from PP regimen though by washing out the conditioner after steaming, applying KCKT followed by gel and almond oil. So is this type of hair loss at par for everyone else? This is all the hair from start to finish.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi MHM Ladies! 
Still loving this regi...#it's2damneasy! However I was wondering about the effects of permanent colour. Historically Black dye has been thought to be beneficial (thats what I keep telling myself) and i'm soooooo tired of my 2 toned hair! Is anybody out there having success with freshly dyed (specially BLACK) hair and MHM? Besides upping my DC sessions anyother helpful tips??

Oh and i'm maintaining my wash n goes with a little bit of Lustrasilk Curl activator. Keeps my curls soft and pliable...a little dab will do ya!


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 5, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> So I did the protective princess regimen today and tried my Bentley original conditioner and used rose water to mix my stuff. Turned out much better with defined curls. I deferred a little from PP regimen though by washing out the conditioner after steaming, applying KCKT followed by gel and almond oil. So is this type of hair loss at par for everyone else? This is all the hair from start to finish.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



The more I do this regi the less hair I lose at each wash and styling session. Some folks shed and break more than others though.


----------



## ljones4521 (Feb 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Ok good. I think 1 tbsp is too much. After the first week, I dropped down to 2 tsp which made a difference.
> 
> If you need some relief from itching, make a very diluted mix of acv and just spritz your scalp before your clay. It works like magic in adjusting your scalp ph.  The itching is letting you know the ph of your mix is too high. That's why the ph strips are definitely good to have.



FaithVA, 

Please clarify.  Are we supposed to use ph strips during step 1? If so, what ph are we shooting for? 
Is there ever an opportunity to use aloe vera water with this method ( I just purchased a gallon and hate to throw it out).  

FYI: I am low porosity. 

Thanks


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 5, 2015)

Did the regimen last night. Used OGX knockoff I found at Dollar Tree for my DC. It was nice and slippy, but not super moisturizing. I wanted to use it alone so I could review it properly, but now I know it needs to be amped up with additional moisturizing ingredients. It has glyceryl high in the ingredients, so I'll need to account for that if I use it again. 



ETA Spa Haus VS OGX


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 5, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Hi MHM Ladies! Still loving this regi...#it's2damneasy! However I was wondering about the effects of permanent colour. Historically Black dye has been thought to be beneficial (thats what I keep telling myself) and i'm soooooo tired of my 2 toned hair! Is anybody out there having success with freshly dyed (specially BLACK) hair and MHM? Besides upping my DC sessions anyother helpful tips??  Oh and i'm maintaining my wash n goes with a little bit of Lustrasilk Curl activator. Keeps my curls soft and pliable...a little dab will do ya!



I dyed my hair black with permanent color myself about 4 weeks ago.  I used L'Oreal soft black or something like that and it went fine.  It didn't interfere with my results from MHM and MHM has not faded the dye yet and I do all the steps faithfully every three days.   I am 3c and APL.  I will say that I left the dye on a little longer than the directions called for.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> So I did the protective princess regimen today and tried my Bentley original conditioner and used rose water to mix my stuff. Turned out much better with defined curls. I deferred a little from PP regimen though by washing out the conditioner after steaming, applying KCKT followed by gel and almond oil. So is this type of hair loss at par for everyone else? This is all the hair from start to finish.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



How long is your hair?

My hair ball is smaller but my hair is only NL. And the more I wash the smaller the hair ball gets.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2015)

[USER=6487 said:
			
		

> ljones4521[/USER];21086397]FaithVA,
> 
> Please clarify.  Are we supposed to use ph strips during step 1? If so, what ph are we shooting for?
> Is there ever an opportunity to use aloe vera water with this method ( I just purchased a gallon and hate to throw it out).
> ...



I recommended to everyone in post 1 to get ph strips anytime you are mixing. Even when you aren't mixing it is good to know what ph you are dealing with. 

I think most people who are using baking soda and complaining about itching are experiencing too high of a ph but if they aren't measuring they end up just guessing. For my hair I try to keep everything at a ph of 8 or less and I am low porosity. 

As far as aloe vera the rule is to make sure your hair likes aloe vera before using it. PinkeCube says that aloe vera can act like an astringent which is probably why so people's hair feels dry and/or brittle when they use it. She is OK with aloe vera in the final step though.

Since you are new to the regimen and are low porosity, I would recommend just doing the regimen as is for a few weeks to get it just the way you want it. Then go ahead and try the aloe vera wherever you want it to see if it works with your hair. 

Some people's hair loves aloe vera and other's hate it. You have to figure out where you are on the spectrum. Some things are better thrown out versus messing up your hair.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Hi MHM Ladies!
> Still loving this regi...#it's2damneasy! However I was wondering about the effects of permanent colour. Historically Black dye has been thought to be beneficial (thats what I keep telling myself) and i'm soooooo tired of my 2 toned hair! Is anybody out there having success with freshly dyed (specially BLACK) hair and MHM? Besides upping my DC sessions anyother helpful tips??
> 
> Oh and i'm maintaining my wash n goes with a little bit of Lustrasilk Curl activator. Keeps my curls soft and pliable...a little dab will do ya!



I color my hair a darkest brown (permanent) and my color hangs in the same as always. My hair always fades around week 8 no matter what and it has faded to a medium reddish brown. I have always conditioned weekly even when I didn't color. And a week after I color I always use a keratin reconstructor. Besides that I'm not doing anything differently.


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> How long is your hair?  My hair ball is smaller but my hair is only NL. And the more I wash the smaller the hair ball gets.



I'm not sure but it's almost APL. Need to straighten to verify that.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2015)

[USER=168786 said:
			
		

> msbettyboop[/USER];21088065]I'm not sure but it's almost APL. Need to straighten to verify that.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



And is that from 3 days or a week?

That is probably what I lose in a week but like I said my hair is much shorter.

Based on your hair length I don't think its a lot. Just track it to see how it goes.


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> And is that from 3 days or a week?  That is probably what I lose in a week but like I said my hair is much shorter.  Based on your hair length I don't think its a lot. Just track it to see how it goes.



About a week. The last time I washed was Sunday.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2015)

[USER=168786 said:
			
		

> msbettyboop[/USER];21088177]About a week. The last time I washed was Sunday.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Ok. Then that just looks like normal shedding to me. I think you are fine.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I color my hair a darkest brown (permanent) and my color hangs in the same as always. My hair always fades around week 8 no matter what and it has faded to a medium reddish brown. I have always conditioned weekly even when I didn't color. And a week after I color I always use a keratin reconstructor. Besides that I'm not doing anything differently.



Faith,  what do you do when your color fades?  Do you redo it?  How often do you re color?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2015)

[USER=33817 said:
			
		

> HopefulOne[/USER];21088423]Faith,  what do you do when your color fades?  Do you redo it?  How often do you re color?



I just deal with it for a month. Because it's brown, it probably makes my hair look more natural over time because I have several different shades of brown going on. 

I only color every 3 month. I may try a rinse this month because I have a special event in a few weeks. In the past rinses have not done well on my hair. They typically wash out within a week or two. If I can get them to work, I will push off coloring and just color every 4 months.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I just deal with it for a month. Because it's brown, it probably makes my hair look more natural over time because I have several different shades of brown going on.  I only color every 3 month. I may try a rinse this month because I have a special event in a few weeks. In the past rinses have not done well on my hair. They typically wash out within a week or two. If I can get them to work, I will push off coloring and just color every 4 months.



Thanks Faith, I will color every three months and try a rinse if I need one in between.


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 5, 2015)

Forgot to show post-regi pics, so here's today's bun.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 5, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> Forgot to show post-regi pics, so here's today's bun.



Your hair looks so pretty.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 5, 2015)

We can heat step 2 - deep condition.  Would it make sense to beat the clay step as well?  What do you think would happen if you heated the clay step.


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks, HopefulOne! :-D


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2015)

[USER=33817 said:
			
		

> HopefulOne[/USER];21088869]We can heat step 2 - deep condition.  Would it make sense to beat the clay step as well?  What do you think would happen if you heated the clay step.



I think someone said they did but I can't remember who. 

I have no idea what would happen or how it would benefit. 

I know some people steam in their clay so I guess it would be similar. I haven't heard what the benefits are of doing this.

If you try it let us know.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I think someone said they did but I can't remember who.  I have no idea what would happen or how it would benefit.  I know some people steam in their clay so I guess it would be similar. I haven't heard what the benefits are of doing this.  If you try it let us know.



I heated it and left it in my hair overnight.  I just washed it out and the only difference I see is it is a little thicker.  No trouble with detangling and I am waiting to see how it dries. I will report back.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 6, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I heated it and left it in my hair overnight.  I just washed it out and the only difference I see is it is a little thicker.  No trouble with detangling and I am waiting to see how it dries. I will report back.



HopefulOne do you mean your hair  feels a little thicker or the clay feels a little thicker?


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 6, 2015)

Lisa said:


> HopefulOne do you mean your hair  feels a little thicker or the clay feels a little thicker?



I mean that my hair itself feels thicker.  I have APL 3c hair that is kind of thin.  This morning it felt thicker and it still feels thicker as it is drying.  I will report what it is like when dey.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 6, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I mean that my hair itself feels thicker.  I have APL 3c hair that is kind of thin.  This morning it felt thicker and it still feels thicker as it is drying.  I will report what it is like when dey.



HopefulOne that's exactly what I felt the last time I did the clay treatment. I wasn't thinking and I also used heat (I wasn't thinking and I put my hot head on with the clay treatment) and my hair felt thicker when I rinsed it off. It also felt a little coated.

Did you your hair also feel a little coated? But that feeling went away a day latter but it still feels a little thicker (I think I have 3c and 4a hair)


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 6, 2015)

Lisa said:


> HopefulOne that's exactly what I felt the last time I did the clay treatment. I wasn't thinking and I also used heat (I wasn't thinking and I put my hot head on with the clay treatment) and my hair felt thicker when I rinsed it off. It also felt a little coated.  Did you your hair also feel a little coated? But that feeling went away a day latter but it still feels a little thicker (I think I have 3c and 4a hair)



It did feel a little coated now that you mention it!!! It is not a bad feeling though and it didn't make detangling harder.  I use the method to prevent tangles and SSKs and heating the clay so far as just made it feel a little thicker.  I am going to watch this and if it keeps working like this I am going to hear my clay all the time.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2015)

^^Thanks for the updated. It doesn't sound like anything that would benefit me at this point.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 6, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> It did feel a little coated now that you mention it!!! It is not a bad feeling though and it didn't make detangling harder.  I use the method to prevent tangles and SSKs and heating the clay so far as just made it feel a little thicker.  I am going to watch this and if it keeps working like this I am going to hear my clay all the time.



What do you use in your clay mix?  I use either bentonite or rhassoul, molasses, olive oil, ACV and I use very little water.  It is really like pancake batter.  I hope this heating thing can help me with thickness.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 6, 2015)

Lisa said:


> HopefulOne that's exactly what I felt the last time I did the clay treatment. I wasn't thinking and I also used heat (I wasn't thinking and I put my hot head on with the clay treatment) and my hair felt thicker when I rinsed it off. It also felt a little coated.  Did you your hair also feel a little coated? But that feeling went away a day latter but it still feels a little thicker (I think I have 3c and 4a hair)



What is a hot head?  I have not heard that term before.


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 6, 2015)

This disabled search is a problem...

I can't remember if I already asked but has anyone used Aphogee protein treatments while doing the MHM?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> This disabled search is a problem...
> 
> I can't remember if I already asked but has anyone used Aphogee protein treatments while doing the MHM?



I have done protein treatments with Komaza's protein. I have not done one since November after I put in my color. I decided to try the cherry lola instead. However, since I haven't noticed much improvement with the cherry lola I will probably just go back to regular protein treatments after my next color.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 6, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> What is a hot head?  I have not heard that term before.



It is a microwavable deep conditioning heat cap

https://www.etsy.com/shop/ThermalHairCare


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 6, 2015)

Lisa said:


> It is a microwavable deep conditioning heat cap  https://www.etsy.com/shop/ThermalHairCare



Thanks I am going to get one.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 6, 2015)

Report on my heated clay step.  My hair is dry and it feels thicker and my curls are still defined with no tangles.  I am going to try this again my curls look great and I don't have any tangles or SSKs as I fluff it up.  I am excited that I tried it, I will keep doing it and report back on progress ongoing.  Hair certainly is a journey and the things you pick up along the way are amazing .


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 6, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Report on my heated clay step.  My hair is dry and it feels thicker and my curls are still defined with no tangles.  I am going to try this again my curls look great and I don't have any tangles or SSKs as I fluff it up.  I am excited that I tried it, I will keep doing it and report back on progress ongoing.  Hair certainly is a journey and the things you pick up along the way are amazing .



HopefulOne are your curls more defined than when you don't heat the clay?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Thanks I am going to get one.



There is also a Hair Therapy Wrap which you also microwave.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 6, 2015)

Completed the full regi for the 1st time since last Thursday today! Including the Cherry Lola the whole thing took 4+ hrs! Of course I had to live my life in between though (pick up kids, after school snacks etc) Now i'm gelled and drying and dreading going out with a wet head to run some errands. It is what it is  Have a great weekend y'all!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2015)

I haven't washed since last Friday and don't think I will get a wash in until Sunday. I wet my hair last night and twisted back up with Camille Rose and will wear a twist out for the rest of the weekend. 

I may not have any definition but MHM is definitely giving me more moisturized hair. Its been a long time since I have been able to wear twist for a week and then do a twist out after it.

I hope to get back on my every 3 day starting on Sunday.


----------



## Anaisin (Feb 6, 2015)

So I ruined my clay results with this stupid conditioner. Im doing it again on Sunday. First I made my clay too thin and didn't make enough but I just said oh well and kept going. I rinsed all the clay out and it basically defrizzed my hair. So I was happy with the results then I used this Annabelle conditioner and my hair frizzed up applying it and it had no slip. Should've used something I knew worked well instead of experimenting.
I'm only doing the clay part of this regimen, I'm posting this here because I don't think there are any other threads discussing clay, if there are I wouldn't know because the search function does not work :/


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2015)

[USER=438385 said:
			
		

> Anaisin[/USER];21092325]So I ruined my clay results with this stupid conditioner. Im doing it again on Sunday. First I made my clay too thin and didn't make enough but I just said oh well and kept going. I rinsed all the clay out and it basically defrizzed my hair. So I was happy with the results then I used this Annabelle conditioner and my hair frizzed up applying it and it had no slip. Should've used something I knew worked well instead of experimenting.
> I'm only doing the clay part of this regimen, I'm posting this here because I don't think there are any other threads discussing clay, if there are I wouldn't know because the search function does not work :/



Here you go http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=748389

If its a rich/heavy conditioner or a deep conditioner it works best to use it before the clay. Any type of humectant or softening agent in the conditioner can cause frizz.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 6, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Thanks I am going to get one.


Got mine day before yesterday...can't wait to use it.  I hate being tethered to my chair but I love deep conditioning. This way, I can DC and do my chores or take a nap or just hang out.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 6, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> HopefulOne are your curls more defined than when you don't heat the clay?  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Hey KiwiStyle,  my curls are always defined no matter what I use so the curls are the same but they feel thicker and look thicker.  I co washed again just to test it.  My hair still feels and looks thicker with no increase in tangles.  I detangled in my usual 30 seconds, sprayed on my aloe but used a different styler to make sure it wasn't the styler that made it thicker.  I will report back.


----------



## Honey Bee (Feb 6, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Hey KiwiStyle,  my curls are always defined no matter what I use so the curls are the same* but they feel thicker and look thicker*.  I co washed again just to test it.  My hair still feels and looks thicker with no increase in tangles.  I detangled in my usual 30 seconds, sprayed on my aloe but used a different styler to make sure it wasn't the styler that made it thicker.  I will report back.


@HopefulOne, Could you explain what you mean by that? Like, just as an example, not saying your hair looks like this, but are you describing going from thinner, Ramen Noodle-esque curls to thicker, lusher ones?  Cuz if so... :scratchch


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 6, 2015)

Hair has been braided and baggied since Monday night. I wore my wig this week. I'll wear my hair out this weekend so I completed another wash cycle tonight. Left the BS mix on for about 30 mins. Cowashed and kept the clay on for 4 hrs while I caught up with one of my besties. On washing it out, my hair felt super soft.

I noticed more clumping further up some strands tonight. I need more conditoner (waiting on a delivery). I am down to less than 1 full bottle and I feel on edge. I like knowing I can wash my hair when I want.

Hair is in 4 mini pineapples with a bag and scarf.


----------



## ljones4521 (Feb 6, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> We can heat step 2 - deep condition.  Would it make sense to beat the clay step as well?  What do you think would happen if you heated the clay step.



HopefulOne When I applied the clay (I have only done the treatment once) I spritzed my head with a little water, put on three shower caps, wrapped my head in saran wrap and went to bed for about 8 hours. When I awoke it was still moist and washed out without any problem. I suppose the plastic created a steam effect.  

Not sure if this helps you any.  

BTW it has been a full week since I have washed my head ...smh....My hair is just now feeling a little dry, but the curls are still here despite my pulling them apart.. I do spritz in the morning with water and apply a leave in albeit I doubt the spritzing with water is actually lifting the cuticles, but I have been doing this for so long I just can't stop.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 7, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I haven't washed since last Friday and don't think I will get a wash in until Sunday. I wet my hair last night and twisted back up with Camille Rose and will wear a twist out for the rest of the weekend.  I may not have any definition but MHM is definitely giving me more moisturized hair. Its been a long time since I have been able to wear twist for a week and then do a twist out after it.  I hope to get back on my every 3 day starting on Sunday.



Moisture leads to retention, that's great


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 7, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> @HopefulOne, Could you explain what you mean by that? Like, just as an example, not saying your hair looks like this, but are you describing going from thinner, Ramen Noodle-esque curls to thicker, lusher ones?  Cuz if so... :scratchch


My curls weren't like  ramen noodles, I don't think.   They are definitely thicker after hearing the clay.  
I washed again and used a different styler to make sure it wasn't the styler.  Same results, for me I will be heating the clay unless I notice a downside which I would report.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 7, 2015)

ljones4521 said:


> HopefulOne When I applied the clay (I have only done the treatment once) I spritzed my head with a little water, put on three shower caps, wrapped my head in saran wrap and went to bed for about 8 hours. When I awoke it was still moist and washed out without any problem. I suppose the plastic created a steam effect.  Not sure if this helps you any.  BTW it has been a full week since I have washed my head ...smh....My hair is just now feeling a little dry, but the curls are still here despite my pulling them apart.. I do spritz in the morning with water and apply a leave in albeit I doubt the spritzing with water is actually lifting the cuticles, but I have been doing this for so long I just can't stop.



Thanks for the information.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 7, 2015)

Lisa said:


> It is a microwavable deep conditioning heat cap  https://www.etsy.com/shop/ThermalHairCare



Thanks, Lisa I ordered one.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Finished biweekly CLT and currently using my hothead to DC with MyHoneyChild.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 7, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Finished biweekly CLT and currently using my hothead to DC with MyHoneyChild.



How long did it take to get to you after you ordered?


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 7, 2015)

Finishing up my regi.

1. Baking soda/VO5 Tea Therapy for 1 hour
2. 4-hour DC with VO5 Tea Therapy/homemade mix/Sally Beauty Honey Almond conditioner. 
3. Fenugreek/Green tea rinse
4. Leave-in  (VO5, MegaTek, Aloe vera juice, ceramide oil mix)

This is the VO5 I'm using:




FYI, these gallon-sized containers of shampoo or conditioner are currently $4 when you buy four (original price: $9).


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 7, 2015)

I just cowashed as I do in between MHM and my hair still felt thicker and I didn't have any tangle issues so I am really happy with this heated clay step.  I am due to do the entire treatment tomorrow and I will report how it goes heating the clay again.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 7, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> Finishing up my regi.  1. Baking soda/VO5 Tea Therapy for 1 hour 2. 4-hour DC with VO5 Tea Therapy/homemade mix/Sally Beauty Honey Almond conditioner. 3. Fenugreek/Green tea rinse 4. Leave-in  (VO5, MegaTek, Aloe vera juice, ceramide oil mix)  This is the VO5 I'm using:  FYI, these gallon-sized containers of shampoo or conditioner are currently $4 when you buy four (original price: $9).



Is the V05 approved for MHM?  I would love to use if it is.


----------



## LavenderMint (Feb 7, 2015)

A friend of mine is doing the MHM after I talked it up to her. She's asked me about straight hairs- in her otherwise 4c hair- that persist throughout treatment. They disappear and coil up when dry. She's been doing MHM for about 2 weeks with approved products. This pic is during the cherry Lola treatment. Is this something she should worry about, like heat damage, or is this something that's likely to disappear with time and hydration?
 (When she started, I suggested she join LHCF but she hasn't yet)


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 7, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Is the V05 approved for MHM?  I would love to use if it is.



Unfortunately, it's got propylene glycol about halfway down the ingredients so it's not. I believe the issue with glycerin and derivatives has to do with them causing moisture to be pulled out of hair if the ambient environment is drier. FYI- the various VO5 products have different ingredients. 

Here's a side-by-side, for comparison:


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 7, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> Unfortunately, it's got propylene glycol about halfway down the ingredients so it's not. I believe the issue with glycerin and derivatives has to do with them causing moisture to be pulled out of hair if the ambient environment is drier. FYI- the various VO5 products have different ingredients.  Here's a side-by-side, for comparison:



Thanks for the info, halfway down is far enough for me I will use this for my step 1.  If I can't find the tea one I will look for another V05 with pretty good ingrdients.  I like the price point on V05.


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 7, 2015)

My itching has stopped since I started massaging my scalp with my JBCO mix. Tomorrow is wash day and a little apprehensive about using baking soda again even though I'm only using 1 teaspoon. Picking up my Castile soap and ph strips tomorrow evening! Yah!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 7, 2015)

By the way, can white people try mhm? My German friend has very curly frizzy hair and wonders if this will work for her. I told her I'd ask....

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 7, 2015)

Curly hair is curly hair.  She will have to tweak it depending on her hair needs.  Low porosity,  high porosity. .etc.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 7, 2015)

What is ramen noodle hair.  I have heard the term but I don't know what it means.  I am wondering if I have it because my curl are so defined.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 7, 2015)

I recall reading that the approved products list had supporting black owned businesses in mind.  Does anyone know if there are any nonblack companies on the list?  I'm wondering if there are other botanical/all natural product lines out there but because they aren't black owned, they didn't make the list.  

Today I bought Oyin Greg juice and the only bad ingredient is vegetable glycerin and its 8th on the list.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 7, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> How long did it take to get to you after you ordered?


  it took about a week. I ordered on Jan 31 and got it the other day.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Completed full regi today...CLT, My Honey Child, Rhassoul clay mixed with warm tap water, a tbs of raw honey and a splash of ACV followed by diluted KKKT and Goddess Curls gel.  Shrinkage is the devil but I'm retaining. Here's my hair ball


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 7, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> Finishing up my regi.
> 
> 1. Baking soda/VO5 Tea Therapy for 1 hour
> 2. 4-hour DC with VO5 Tea Therapy/homemade mix/Sally Beauty Honey Almond conditioner.
> ...



Whoops- 

5. Sealed with shea mix. 

Post-regi pics:


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 7, 2015)

Did a baking soda wash
DC with Naturelle Growth Marshmallow conditoner
Sitting now with Bentonite Clay (can't wait for my container to finish so I can try Rhassoul)
Than I'm going to air dry my hair about 75%, moisturize, seal and then twist 

Loving how my hair has turned around and grown!!! I am going to return back to doing more frequent co-washes between my MHM. I am doing the entire 5 steps once a week and a couple of cowashes in between. This has been working the best for me...I have seen the difference when I do it more or less. 

Off to go rinse out the clay...Night, nIght!


----------



## Honey Bee (Feb 7, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> *What is ramen noodle hair.*  I have heard the term but I don't know what it means.  *I am wondering if I have it because my curl are so defined*.


HopefulOne, I thought it was when curls are thin (meaning, not a whole bunch of hair per curl) but super defined, like how dry ramen looks.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 7, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> HopefulOne, I thought it was when curls are thin (meaning, not a whole bunch of hair per curl) but super defined, like how dry ramen looks.



I am thinking that I have ramen noodle curls.  My curls super defined and they are not that thick .  I hope the heating the clay continues to make them thicker.


----------



## Honey Bee (Feb 7, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I am thinking that I have ramen noodle curls.  My curls super defined and they are not that thick .  I hope the heating the clay continues to make them thicker.


 Mine start to get a lil ramen-y around days 2/3. Day 1, they're so thick and bouncy, I call them my little caterpillars.


----------



## trebell (Feb 8, 2015)

This is my f/u. I think I washed my hair maybe last Tuesday? Anyway, I do the mhm as my wash day regimen. I don't follow it every three days because I have fine threads and its breaks easily. Anyway, I try to find styles that will last me at least a week. Nightly I use castor oil, I refresh my hair with a little water and oil every 2 days. The first picture is from today. I did not pick it out, nor styled it for today because I'm not leaving the house.


----------



## nycutiepie (Feb 8, 2015)

KiWiStyle, I'm sorry that happened with the cut. I know how it is to be upset over a bad cut. It will grow back and you will be comfortable before you know it. I would still keep MHM up if I were you because you are starting from scratch. All the new hair coming in would be "MHM trained" and you might have more uniformity amongst the strands. Just a theory.


----------



## nycutiepie (Feb 8, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Got mine day before yesterday...can't wait to use it. I hate being tethered to my chair but I love deep conditioning. This way, I can DC and do my chores or take a nap or just hang out.


 I'm getting one too when I heard it mentioned.  I'm under the dryer now as I type and I HATE this part.  This is why I hardly sit under the dryer and I have a professional dryer.  I think it was about $25 but if I can move around it's worth it.


----------



## nycutiepie (Feb 8, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I haven't washed since last Friday and don't think I will get a wash in until Sunday. I wet my hair last night and twisted back up with Camille Rose and will wear a twist out for the rest of the weekend.
> 
> I may not have any definition but MHM is definitely giving me more moisturized hair. Its been a long time since I have been able to wear twist for a week and then do a twist out after it.
> 
> I hope to get back on my every 3 day starting on Sunday.


 
With all due respect, you are the Queen of this thread and can't go that long in between a session.  LOL

I'm just talking junk because I'm in the middle of the regi on step 2 under the dryer.  This is my 2nd session this week.  The last one was on Tues - Weds because I didn't have time and kept the DC in for a whole day then did step 3 - 5 on Wednesday.  Anyway, I've tried a lot of regimens but have had a hard time finding something since I went natural but this might be it.


----------



## nycutiepie (Feb 8, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I just cowashed as I do in between MHM and my hair still felt thicker and I didn't have any tangle issues so I am really happy with this heated clay step. I am due to do the entire treatment tomorrow and I will report how it goes heating the clay again.


 
That sounds like an idea for me because I workout and sometimes I don't want to do the whole regi after but want to at least rinse my hair.  How many days after and before doing a full session do you cowash?


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 8, 2015)

My pH test strips came!!! I tested the Castile level and it's an 8. How are you guys mixing the baking soda with this or you're just using the Castile soap on its own for step 1?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 8, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> KiWiStyle, I'm sorry that happened with the cut. I know how it is to be upset over a bad cut. It will grow back and you will be comfortable before you know it. I would still keep MHM up if I were you because you are starting from scratch. All the new hair coming in would be "MHM trained" and you might have more uniformity amongst the strands. Just a theory.



Thank you nycutiepie....yep my thoughts exactly so thanks for your opinion!  I'm using Oyin Greg Juice now as a midday refresher but I think I'll be fine, glycerin is 8th on the ingredient list.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Lisa (Feb 8, 2015)

YIKES! Like msbettyboop my scalp itches especially in the back! I wonder if doing the treatments back-to-back with the baking soda was too much for my hair? 

I used some warmed Jojoba oil last night and it stopped the itching but it has started back. I guess I need more oil but I'm also going to try my scalp Invigorator (e.g. massager)  to see if that helps.... anything has to be better than me scratching (like I have flees)!! 


On the bright side I've completed the 7 treatments so I should be at maximum hydration....right? erplexed


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 8, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> That sounds like an idea for me because I workout and sometimes I don't want to do the whole regi after but want to at least rinse my hair.  How many days after and before doing a full session do you cowash?



I do the entire regimen every 3rd day and I co-wash on the two days in between. I use diluted approved conditioners and it works well for me.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 8, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I do the entire regimen every 3rd day and I co-wash on the two days in between. I use diluted approved conditioners and it works well for me.


   I cannot do the entire regi more often than once a week and I can't deal with second day hair yet on the regular because I have helmet head every morning. I cowash each morning and do a WNG.  MHM has made that process a breeze and leaves my hair really nice.  Before MHM I was always doing something trying to make curls and breaking my fine stands in the process, and never a WNG because the fuzzy poof was just evil looking; since MHM the curls make themselves with zero breakage and minimal shedding.  I only do a serious detangle on MGM day and only with my fingers.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> My pH test strips came!!! I tested the Castile level and it's an 8. How are you guys mixing the baking soda with this or you're just using the Castile soap on its own for step 1?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Mix the castille soap with conditioner or the baking soda with conditioner. Don't use baking soda and castille soapnin the same mix. My castille soap is a 10 so I buffer it with conditioner to bring the pH down and to keep it from stripling my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> With all due respect, you are the Queen of this thread and can't go that long in between a session.  LOL
> 
> I'm just talking junk because I'm in the middle of the regi on step 2 under the dryer.  This is my 2nd session this week.  The last one was on Tues - Weds because I didn't have time and kept the DC in for a whole day then did step 3 - 5 on Wednesday.  Anyway, I've tried a lot of regimens but have had a hard time finding something since I went natural but this might be it.


OK I will let you give me a hard time since you were bored.  

Had to skip some washes since I was sick. I think it was the right decision.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2015)

Lisa said:


> YIKES! Like msbettyboop my scalp itches especially in the back! I wonder if doing the treatments back-to-back with the baking soda was too much for my hair?
> 
> I used some warmed Jojoba oil last night and it stopped the itching but it has started back. I guess I need more oil but I'm also going to try my scalp Invigorator (e.g. massager)  to see if that helps.... anything has to be better than me scratching (like I have flees)!!
> 
> On the bright side I've completed the 7 treatments so I should be at maximum hydration....right? erplexed



No. The 7 days are just a jump start. You are at max hydration when your hair is defined and clumps from root to tip. It could be weeks or it could be months. It depends on your hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 8, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Mix the castille soap with conditioner or the baking soda with conditioner. Don't use baking soda and castille soapnin the same mix. My castille soap is a 10 so I buffer it with conditioner to bring the pH down and to keep it from stripling my hair.



I bought the Dr.Bronners baby mild Castile soap with the baby blue label...anyone know what the pH is!!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I bought the baby Castile soap with the baby blue label...anyone know what the pH is!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I don't know.


----------



## deborah11 (Feb 8, 2015)

trebell said:


> This is my f/u. I think I washed my hair maybe last Tuesday? Anyway, I do the mhm as my wash day regimen. I don't follow it every three days because I have fine threads and its breaks easily. Anyway, I try to find styles that will last me at least a week. Nightly I use castor oil, I refresh my hair with a little water and oil every 2 days. The first picture is from today. I did not pick it out, nor styled it for today because I'm not leaving the house.
> 
> View attachment 296445
> 
> ...



Your hair is gorgeous!!! I love the shine.  It looks so healthy!!!


----------



## nycutiepie (Feb 9, 2015)

faithVA said:


> OK I will let you give me a hard time since you were bored.   Had to skip some washes since I was sick. I think it was the right decision.



I'm soooo sorry you were sick and I hope you get  better soon.


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 9, 2015)

Question-

I've been in a sew in for 3 months..

Should I do something extra for the MHM since my hair is super super dirty?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm so happy I decided to continue the regimen inspite of having very little hair!  Its been less than a week and my hair is less scalpy and I have visible curls...it appears that I have quite a few curls that clumped and that have reached max hydration.  I'm excited to see what another week will reveal!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> Question-
> 
> I've been in a sew in for 3 months..
> 
> Should I do something extra for the MHM since my hair is super super dirty?



I would suggest just starting with a regular wash and DC and maybe some protein before you get started.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2015)

[USER=168786 said:
			
		

> msbettyboop[/USER];21099369]My pH test strips came!!! I tested the Castile level and it's an 8. How are you guys mixing the baking soda with this or you're just using the Castile soap on its own for step 1?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Not sure which ph strips you purchased. Did you put your ph strip in plain water to make sure it is giving you an accurate reading? It should give you a reading of 7.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2015)

I finally did the regimen last night. Considering it had been over a week, my hair was in pretty good condition.

I have a bottle of As I Am Cleansing Pudding that I am using up. So I mixed 2 tbsp of that with curls ecstasy conditioner. Next time I will dilute the conditioner and add a bit of baking soda to it. But this cleansed my scalp and hair quite well.

I used diluted curls ecstasy for step 2, finger combed and baggied for 15 minutes.

I added acv to my clay this time around and let it sit for 1 hour.

I'm starting to see much more definition. I'm probably seeing the definition that most people see after a month but it has taken me a while to get to this point.

It seems like I need to keep humectants very low in my conditioners no matter which step. And that I definitely need acv in my clay to start to close my cuticles and hold in the water. 

I'm still working on the leave-in step. As soon as I put on the leave-in, my hair frizzes. Since I'm wearing flat twist, I'm just using up an old leave-in which isn't approved. So by the end of March I should have more curl definition and I will try a more diluted version of the KKNT. I also bought the Giovanni leave-in. My first guess is that I also need a leave-in with very few humectants. 

Even with the increased definition, I don't think I will try a WNG until some time in March when the weather is warmer.


----------



## trebell (Feb 9, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> Your hair is gorgeous!!! I love the shine.  It looks so healthy!!!



Thank you Deborah. I took a picture today since I was being lazy yesterday. 

I made sure the wig was not in the picture. Lol.


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 9, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Mix the castille soap with conditioner or the baking soda with conditioner. Don't use baking soda and castille soapnin the same mix. My castille soap is a 10 so I buffer it with conditioner to bring the pH down and to keep it from stripling my hair.



Sorry I meant conditioner. Early morning blues... Lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2015)

How much are you ladies diluting your leave-ins? Does it almost look like water or is it still pretty creamy? Seems like when I watched DanaB hers looked like water.

Anyone not use a leave-in?


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 9, 2015)

faithVA said:


> How much are you ladies diluting your leave-ins? Does it almost look like water or is it still pretty creamy? Seems like when I watched DanaB hers looked like water.  Anyone not use a leave-in?



I delete mine until it is at the point that it is still creamy but anymore water would make it totally watery.  I think that works well with my thinner hair.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 9, 2015)

I heated my clay today and has the same results. My hair was thicker but I didn't have any tangles and it felt good.  I found out that I really don't like TJTT.  I think I am going to stay with   This clay heating while I have these good results.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 9, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I heated my clay today and has the same results. My hair was thicker but I didn't have any tangles and it felt good.  I found out that I really don't like TJTT.  I think I am going to stay with   This clay heating while I have these good results.



I was reading thru Pink's thread on BHM for the first time today and she did say heating/steaming the clay is good I think I'll try it tomorrow.  I have over 300 pages to read, I'm down 100 so I'm learning a lot more.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2015)

It seem like steaming the clay would be messy. Is it?


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 9, 2015)

Has anyone tried doing a wash and go on damp/dry hair?


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 9, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I was reading thru Pink's thread on BHM for the first time today and she did say heating/steaming the clay is good I think I'll try it tomorrow.  I have over 300 pages to read, I'm down 100 so I'm learning a lot more.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



That is good to know thanks Kiwi Style.  I don't feel like I am out here doing something wrong.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Feb 9, 2015)

What is BHM?

QUOTE=KiWiStyle;21104825]I was reading thru Pink's thread on BHM for the first time today and she did say heating/steaming the clay is good I think I'll try it tomorrow.  I have over 300 pages to read, I'm down 100 so I'm learning a lot more.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 9, 2015)

faithVA said:


> How much are you ladies diluting your leave-ins? Does it almost look like water or is it still pretty creamy? Seems like when I watched DanaB hers looked like water.  Anyone not use a leave-in?


  I think about 50:50.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 9, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I was reading thru Pink's thread on BHM for the first time today and she did say heating/steaming the clay is good I think I'll try it tomorrow.  I have over 300 pages to read, I'm down 100 so I'm learning a lot more.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


I don't "heat" the clay but I do use very warm water to mix it.  I do it because it feels good going on my hair and scalp.


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 9, 2015)

SimplyWhole said:


> What is BHM?  QUOTE=KiWiStyle;21104825]I was reading thru Pink's thread on BHM for the first time today and she did say heating/steaming the clay is good I think I'll try it tomorrow.  I have over 300 pages to read, I'm down 100 so I'm learning a lot more.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


[/QUOTE]  

SimplyWhole 

It's a website called black hair media


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 9, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It seem like steaming the clay would be messy. Is it?



I guess it would be messy....I have the terry cloth headband I bought back when I bought my steamer so it catch the drippies.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 9, 2015)

SimplyWhole said:


> What is BHM?
> 
> QUOTE=KiWiStyle;21104825]I was reading thru Pink's thread on BHM for the first time today and she did say heating/steaming the clay is good I think I'll try it tomorrow.  I have over 300 pages to read, I'm down 100 so I'm learning a lot more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


[/QUOTE]

Black Hair Media forum.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 9, 2015)

faithVA said:


> How much are you ladies diluting your leave-ins? Does it almost look like water or is it still pretty creamy? Seems like when I watched DanaB hers looked like water.
> 
> Anyone not use a leave-in?



I don't measure...I know its diluted a lot, enough where it isn't thick anymore.  Mine is very liquidy too and I smooth the residual off like DanaBNatural does so my gel doesn't dry white

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## atlien11 (Feb 9, 2015)

Finally checking back in. I have had fabulous results with MHM. I did the clay step again and its working amazingly well, FINALLY! ( I have been using Rhassoul clay). My curls have been very defined and I couldn't be more pleased. Just as a recap here is my regimen:

*Step 1*. I co-wash with Traders Joes conditioner with a 2 tsp of baking soda to encourage opening the cuticles (I am low porosity). I let it sit in while i finish my shower and then I lightly rinse. No longer.

*Step 2*. I DC with various DC's that i have in my stash on any given day. I sit under my salon steamer for about 30-35 minutes. I really think this step has help step up my moisture game and also allows me to shorten step 1 since its opening up the cuticle and infusing moisture into my strands  Rinse.

*Step 3*. I hand mix Rhassoul clay, DISTILLED WATER, a little conditioner (Aubrey HSR), and a tsp of avocado oil. I mix it to a milkshake consistency and I find that the conditioner helps the clay go on smoother-- I let this sit on for about an hour. I have been doing this step about once a week, not every time i do this regimen. Rinse thoroughly!

*Step 4*: At this point my curls are heavy and hanging (due to the clay) I mix a dollop of Kinky Curly Custard and Giovanni Direct Leave-in together in a bowl. I apply to my hair in sections and do about 8-9 light twists. My hair would take 2 full days to air dry so I add this step in so that it can dry overnight mostly. I sleep on the twists under a scarf until the next morning.

*Step 5*: The next day i take the twists down and use a diffuser to finish if my hair still isn't dry. I also change the nozzle from the diffuser to the regular nozzle and hit my roots on low heat to stretch my curls. This takes about 15-20 minutes. I fluff and go. 

*a few notes*: I moved from atlanta to philly two months ago and the water is super hard here. I had my boyfriend install shower filters  and i also make sure that I steam and style my hair with distilled water. I also just bought some chelating shampoo which i will be using once a month.

The times that i do not use the clay step, i can tell a difference but its not enough to outweigh the time i save by skipping this step. Also I do MHM every 2-3 days, not every day. With that being said, I realized that once a week is not enough to keep moisture levels up.

I Pineapple my hair at  night. I always get better second day hair for some reason and getting in the shower first thing with no shower cap on helps revive my curls.

Im trying to use finger detangling more and only use my Tek brush once a week, but its been hard. baby steps i guess


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> How much are you ladies diluting your leave-ins? Does it almost look like water or is it still pretty creamy? Seems like when I watched DanaB hers looked like water.
> 
> Anyone not use a leave-in?



I put about 2-2.5 ounces of conditioner in an 8oz applicator bottle and fill it up with warm/hot water. It is watery to look at in the bottle but still has a creamy consistency/slip to touch.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 10, 2015)

atlien11 I've had a shower filter for going on 4 months. I definitely notice the difference in how my hair used to feel vs now when I finish washing. It feels softer and lighter now vs feeling weighed down or coated.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 10, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> atlien11 I've had a shower filter for going on 4 months. I definitely notice the difference in how my hair used to feel vs now when I finish washing. It feels softer and lighter now vs feeling weighed down or coated.



Do you have a filtration system at your water heaters or on your shower head itself?  I would like to get one myself.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 10, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Do you have a filtration system at your water heaters or on your shower head itself?  I would like to get one myself.



If I owned my house I would get a whole system but I have the Sprite shower head kind. I'll use hot water from the shower to mix my clay. The filter lasts around 3 months and I've changed it once.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the leave-in dilution info. I think I will try AbsyBlvd's way and try it on the watery side to see how that works. I have been using Curls Ecstasy and even with 8 oz of water it still is very thick. I think I will play around with 1 oz to see how much water I can add to it before it gets watery.


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 10, 2015)

atlien11 said:


> Finally checking back in. I have had fabulous results with MHM. I did the clay step again and its working amazingly well, FINALLY! ( I have been using Rhassoul clay). My curls have been very defined and I couldn't be more pleased. Just as a recap here is my regimen:
> 
> *Step 1*. I co-wash with Traders Joes conditioner with a 2 tsp of baking soda to encourage opening the cuticles (I am low porosity). I let it sit in while i finish my shower and then I lightly rinse. No longer.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the tip about using distilled water. I just bought some Rhassoul Clay. 5lb for $30. I pay $13 for 2 lbs of bentonite so it is almost the same. Can't wait till my order arrives!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Thanks everyone for the leave-in dilution info. I think I will try AbsyBlvd's way and try it on the watery side to see how that works. I have been using Curls Ecstasy and even with 8 oz of water it still is very thick. I think I will play around with 1 oz to see how much water I can add to it before it gets watery.



Great choice!  The extra water helps the conditioner navigate through your hair and the extra can easily be slid/squeezed off the hair.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 10, 2015)

I did the regimen as directed but I did steps 3-5 differently this time.

Step 3, left on hair for about 15 minutes and steamed another 15 and rinsed.

Step 4, mixed my leave in (TN) with 1tsp BS, waited about a minute and rinsed.  Even though this extra step lifted my cuticles, my hair still felt very soft after rinsing.  Applied leave in again and slid the foam off then soaked my hair with water.

Step 5, even though I have a very tiny TWA, I was still able to smooth and rake the gel thru my curls.  

My hair look amazing while wet with product and nice w/o!  

Does Anyone know if gray hair is more resistant to the treatment?   My patch is working my last nerve.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I did the regimen as directed but I did steps 3-5 differently this time.
> 
> Step 3, left on hair for about 15 minutes and steamed another 15 and rinsed.
> 
> ...



Yes gray hair may not adapt to the treatment as easily as the rest of your hair. It tends to be drier and more brittle. It also tends to get SSKs more often than the rest of my hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Yes gray hair may not adapt to the treatment as easily as the rest of your hair. It tends to be drier and more brittle. It also tends to get SSKs more often than the rest of my hair.



Do you know if it'll ever reach mh?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Do you know if it'll ever reach mh?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I don't know. You will reach max hydration before I will so I will be asking you in about a month


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I don't know. You will reach max hydration before I will so I will be asking you in about a month



We'll see.  I have 30 years of chemical use to recooperate from.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 10, 2015)

What's the ph level of your clay mixes?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> We'll see.  I have 30 years of chemical use to recooperate from.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



It doesn't take that long to detox the scalp so you should be good. You don't have any hair to detox and you are starting fresh. It will go much faster than you think.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> What's the ph level of your clay mixes?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



The last time I measured it was between 6.5 and 7. I couldn't test it last week because my mix was too thick. Without the ACV I think it was between 8 and 8.5. 

Have you tested yours yet?


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> The last time I measured it was between 6.5 and 7. I couldn't test it last week because my mix was too thick. Without the ACV I think it was between 8 and 8.5.  Have you tested yours yet?



It was an 8 without ACV. This was bentonite clay. Is that the right level for it to be at

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> It was an 8 without ACV. This was bentonite clay. Is that the right level for it to be at
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



This is just my opinion but I think the clay should be equal to or lower in ph than the previous step which for most of us in the conditioning step. If your conditioning step is a 7, you don't want to then raise the ph of the hair again. Keeping the ph the same is fine and bringing it down a bit is even better.

If you are high porosity I think its definitely better to bring the ph of the clay down.

After the conditioning step, the ph should be equal to or less than the previous step until it reaches the ph of 5 at the gel step. 


As a low porosity head, my hair does better when I bring the clay ph down a bit. Otherwise my hair just poofs and does not define.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> This is just my opinion but I think the clay should be equal to or lower in ph than the previous step which for most of us in the conditioning step. If your conditioning step is a 7, you don't want to then raise the ph of the hair again. Keeping the ph the same is fine and bringing it down a bit is even better.
> 
> If you are high porosity I think its definitely better to bring the ph of the clay down.
> 
> ...



I think pinkcube approved danabnaturals shortened version where she used BS mixed in conditioner just before step 4.  I get what you're saying though because Audrey Sivasothy says the same thing in her new book in that your pH values should gradually decrease as you finish to styling.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I think pinkcube approved danabnaturals shortened version where she used BS mixed in conditioner just before step 4.  I get what you're saying though because Audrey Sivasothy says the same thing in her new book in that your pH values should gradually decrease as you finish to styling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Not sure if I recall her method correctly but I'm thinking DanaB's conditioning step would be in the same spot as our step 2. I'm thinking what she does after that step brings the ph down versus bumping it back up. 

Wherever the moisture introducing step is, I am thinking the ph starts to lower on the next step.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Not sure if I recall her method correctly but I'm thinking DanaB's conditioning step would be in the same spot as our step 2. I'm thinking what she does after that step brings the ph down versus bumping it back up.
> 
> Wherever the moisture introducing step is, I am thinking the ph starts to lower on the next step.



I think you could be right. Dana's is:

1. Clay mix
2. DC/BS mix
3. Leave in
4. Gel

So maybe the BS mixed with conditioner keeps the pH at or slightly lower than her step 1.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I think you could be right. Dana's is:
> 
> 1. Clay mix
> 2. DC/BS mix
> ...



I'm not saying that the ph of step 2 has to be the same or lower than step 1. Sorry for the confusion. I'm saying that whatever step comes after the conditioning step needs to be the same as the conditioning step or lower.

For either Pinkecube or DanaB's method, we want the ph of step 3 to be less than or equal to the ph of step 2. 

DanaB's leave-in will be a lower ph than the conditioner with baking soda.

For Pinkecube followers, we may want to make sure that the clay step has a ph less than or equal to the ph of the conditioner step.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm not saying that the ph of step 2 has to be the same or lower than step 1. Sorry for the confusion. I'm saying that whatever step comes after the conditioning step needs to be the same as the conditioning step or lower.
> 
> For either Pinkecube or DanaB's method, we want the ph of step 3 to be less than or equal to the ph of step 2.
> 
> ...



Oh, I see and understand.  Thanks for the clarification.

ETA: Ok wait...I think too much, sorry.  Isn't the clay in step 3 higher in pH than the conditioner in step 2?  In mhm, the pH goes like this (I think):

Steps considering use if BS:
1 - alkaline, High pH 
2 - acidic, pH lowered 
3 - alkaline, pH increased
4 - acidic, pH lowered
5 - acidic, pH lowered

In the case of the mhm, didn't the pH increase after the conditioning step with the clay?  The reason I'm asking is because what you said makes perfect sense to me but it's contradicted in the this method.  

However in Dana's shortened version which she omitted the DC step; the pH values:

1 - high pH with clay mix
2 - (I think) she increased pH with conditioner/BS mix?
3 - Lowered PH
4 - continued to lower ph

Her regimen match your understanding best to me.  Please correct me if I'm wrong.  I'm not trying to find fault in our (mhm), just want to weigh them both.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 10, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I did the regimen as directed but I did steps 3-5 differently this time.  Step 3, left on hair for about 15 minutes and steamed another 15 and rinsed.  Step 4, mixed my leave in (TN) with 1tsp BS, waited about a minute and rinsed.  Even though this extra step lifted my cuticles, my hair still felt very soft after rinsing.  Applied leave in again and slid the foam off then soaked my hair with water.  Step 5, even though I have a very tiny TWA, I was still able to smooth and rake the gel thru my curls.  My hair look amazing while wet with product and nice w/o!  Does Anyone know if gray hair is more resistant to the treatment?   My patch is working my last nerve.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


My gray hair is weird and wiry.  It seems drier but coils right along with the rest. I still find the occasional very long, very straight gray hair which is totally crazy because I don't know where they hide.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 10, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> My gray hair is weird and wiry.  It seems drier but coils right along with the rest. I still find the occasional very long, very straight gray hair which is totally crazy because I don't know where they hide.



Lol, I know what you mean!  Even after my recent cut, I'm still finding those random straight strands.  I think they're playing peek-a- boo, lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## atlien11 (Feb 10, 2015)

KiWiStyle

Have you read this blog: http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2014/09/curl-clumping-in-type-4c-hair-hair.html It may help answer a lot of your questions about PH. I think she states that the PH of clay isn't accurate because its not water based...or something like that.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh, I see and understand.  Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> ETA: Ok wait...I think too much, sorry.  Isn't the clay in step 3 higher in pH than the conditioner in step 2?  In mhm, the pH goes like this (I think):
> 
> ...



 That takes us back to msbettyboops original question. She says her  clay pH is 8 and wanted to know if that's a good value. 

So as to not go through the loop again and to sum it up, I put acv in my clay so the pH is lower than the conditioning step. That's just me and my hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> That takes us back to msbettyboops original question. She says her  clay pH is 8 and wanted to know if that's a good value.
> 
> So as to not go through the loop again and to sum it up, I put acv in my clay so the pH is lower than the conditioning step. That's just me and my hair.



Gotcha!!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 10, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> If I owned my house I would get a whole system but I have the Sprite shower head kind. I'll use hot water from the shower to mix my clay. The filter lasts around 3 months and I've changed it once.



Where did you get the Sprite shower head?  Did you just change out the shower head?  Thanks for keeping me know


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 11, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Where did you get the Sprite shower head?  Did you just change out the shower head?  Thanks for keeping me know



No peoblem I did a bit of research and ended up ordering via Amazon. And yes, it was that simple- just twist off my original shower head (I was in need of a new one anyway so it was good timing) and replace with the Sprite. The filters are also easy to replace.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Where did you get the Sprite shower head?  Did you just change out the shower head?  Thanks for keeping me know



They may also have them at Home Depot or Lowes. I found them at Home Depot.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for the information.  I am going together one this afternoon.  I am going to go and get one today.


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm not sure who, in a previous post, suggested diluting the Bentonite clay to a more liquid consistency, but whoever said it, I just want to say thank you! My application process was a breeze and much better on my hair. I still got the clumps but it was way easier to apply. So thank you whoever you are!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 11, 2015)

My edges, sides and nape are making great strides towards mh...I wish my crown and top would get the memo.  After today, I plan to do DanaB's shortened version for about a week and see how that goes.  I'll let you guys know if progress continues to be slow and steady while on it or of it gives me a moisture boost.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 11, 2015)

Am I the only one who is amazed at how much legnth is being retained by following the MHM regimen. I'm shocked. 

I notice that when I use warm/hot water on my hair, this is sometimes enough to open up my hair and allow the moisture in. Especially when I've gone days without using too many products on my hair, I'll skip the BS or ACV and just let the warm/hot water rinse away my hair and open up my cuticles. Does anyone experience this as well?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 11, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Am I the only one who is amazed at how much legnth is being retained by following the MHM regimen. I'm shocked.
> 
> I notice that when I use warm/hot water on my hair, this is sometimes enough to open up my hair and allow the moisture in. Especially when I've gone days without using too many products on my hair, I'll skip the BS or ACV and just let the warm/hot water rinse away my hair and open up my cuticles. Does anyone experience this as well?



No you're not the only one...my hair is growing like weeds!  I had my hair cut a week ago today and she cut too low where my TWA wash and go was ALL scalp after after steps 4&5.  Now its mostly filled in and looks good!  I agree, warm/hot not only opens my cuticles but it feels amazing on my scalp!  My shower sprayer detaches so I just kneel besides the tub and soak my hair, I love it! I never use anything other than nearly hot water, especially if I'm CW which by the way has been a short while.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 11, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> No you're not the only one...my hair is growing like weeds!  I had my hair cut a week ago today and she cut too low where my TWA wash and go was ALL scalp after after steps 4&5.  Now its mostly filled in and looks good!  I agree, warm/hot not only opens my cuticles but it feels amazing on my scalp!  My shower sprayer detaches so I just kneel besides the tub and soak my hair, I love it! I never use anything other than nearly hot water, especially if I'm CW which by the way has been a short while.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Retention is why I do the program.  I don't need the definition I do the program for the retention and no tangles.  This program is great for so many reasons.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm glad you're benefiting from the method!  I'm not sure when/if I'll work to grow and retain length after I reach mh...all I know is I love my new curls and shine and honestly that is my motivation right now.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 11, 2015)

#mhmproblems, my hair used to shrink adequately before. It is now grown to the length that even when shrunken, it is starting to brush the shoulders of my clothing. Good but not good. Might be time to give up wash and gos.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Honey Bee (Feb 11, 2015)

atlien11 said:


> @KiWiStyle
> 
> Have you read this blog: http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2014/09/curl-clumping-in-type-4c-hair-hair.html It may help answer a lot of your questions about PH. *I think she states that the PH of clay isn't accurate because its not water based...or something like that*.





Smiley79 said:


> I'm not sure who, in a previous post, suggested *diluting the Bentonite clay to a more liquid consistency,* but whoever said it, I just want to say thank you!* My application process was a breeze and much better on my hair*. I still got the clumps but it was way easier to apply. So thank you whoever you are!



I *think* that people aren't diluting it enough and therefore their clay mix has a super high ph.

To the question of ph levels throughout the five steps, I've watched enough kimmaytube to know the deal.  Which is why I use ACV for step one (only did the CLT once). Imo, that's part of the elegance of the regimen ('elegant' like a mathematical proof, not like a dress ), the fact that ph monitoring is built in.


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 11, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Retention is why I do the program.  I don't need the definition I do the program for the retention and no tangles.  This program is great for so many reasons.



Exactly I could care less about the curls, lol, I'm loving the moisture and legnth retention!


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 11, 2015)

Anyone tried mixing their clay with milk instead of water and what were the results?


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 11, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Anyone tried mixing their clay with milk instead of water and what were the results?


 
Why milk?  That sounds interesting.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Anyone tried mixing their clay with milk instead of water and what were the results?



I did. Its probably great for low density hair. It was way too much for my hair. I can barely work stuff through my hair as it is. It makes the clay really thick. I should have added some water to it to thin it out but didn't think of it until I was finished.


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 11, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Why milk?  That sounds interesting.



Apparently it gives more of a conditioning effect than water. dubaidee recommends it for Low porosity hair on her blog

http://dubaidee4c.blogspot.com/2014/12/the-max-hydration-method-regime.html


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Am I the only one who is amazed at how much legnth is being retained by following the MHM regimen. I'm shocked.  I notice that when I use warm/hot water on my hair, this is sometimes enough to open up my hair and allow the moisture in. Especially when I've gone days without using too many products on my hair, I'll skip the BS or ACV and just let the warm/hot water rinse away my hair and open up my cuticles. Does anyone experience this as well?


I can't say amazed but pleasantly surprised and looking forward to my 1 year post, length check.


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 11, 2015)

I used organic whole milk and honey in my bentonite clay instead of water, olive oil and honey and my hair feels alot more moisturized after rinsing it out. Also the curls hang more. You guys should try using milk instead of water esp if you are low porosity. I can't wait to try it with my rhassoul clay!


----------



## Ajna (Feb 11, 2015)

I am taking out my mini twists and I plan to start the MHM method for a few weeks.

I plan on following PinkCube's method but I have a question. I am currently taking deep water aerobics and while I wear a cap my edges still get chlorine. I am thinking the baking soda or ACV will take care of it but I am not sure. 

Any thoughts??


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2015)

Did a midweek wash but not really mhm. Water rinsed and then spritzed my hair with alkaline water. I cowashed with curl junkie. Then I used a little diluted mud puddle. Put in my leave in and twisted up with as I am twist cream. 

I will do the full regi on Friday.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 12, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I used organic whole milk and honey in my bentonite clay instead of water, olive oil and honey and my hair feels alot more moisturized after rinsing it out. Also the curls hang more. You guys should try using milk instead of water esp if you are low porosity. I can't wait to try it with my rhassoul clay!



I did not have any whole milk so I used coconut milk which I will leve on overnight.  I will report back tomorrow.


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 12, 2015)

Planning to do finger coils this weekend.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 12, 2015)

For those trying out the milk, please report back.  Not as part of the mhm but I plan to add cucumber juice with honey and olive to my DC instead of water.  According to Hair Care Rehab book, cucumbers are very moisturizing for hair.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm leaving out the AVJ.  


Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 12, 2015)

Is anyone using products with glycerin, vegetable or otherwise and are still making progress?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 12, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Is anyone using products with glycerin, vegetable or otherwise and are still making progress?  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I have a few products with glycerin that I still use because I am not going to throwaway alł my products.  I spent a lot of money on some of then-miss Jessie's  Deva Curl Ouidad and others.  I use them in with my approved products.  I haven't noticed any problem with tangles or SSKs which is why I do the regimen.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 12, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I have a few products with glycerin that I still use because I am not going to throwaway alł my products.  I spent a lot of money on some of then-miss Jessie's  Deva Curl Ouidad and others.  I use them in with my approved products.  I haven't noticed any problem with tangles or SSKs which is why I do the regimen.



Thank you HopefulOne.  I have been agonizing over removing glycerin from my regimen all together because I remember when I made my veg. glycerin mix before I BC, my NG felt amazing!  My hair always felt cool to the touch and very moisturized. 

Pinkcube hates the stuff and recommend avoiding altogether but also says you can maybe use it if you are monitoring the dew points/humidity levels daiky.  I'm using my Oyin Greg juice but will baggy while I'm in the house or have to leave the house, unless Im going somewhere and have to take my hat off.  I cleanse/CW daily anyway so I think I can properly manage using it.  From my research, vegetable glycerin is a fatty plant derived alcohol that moisturizes like Ceteryl, etc...  

This article helped me understand tremendously even though I recall reading some of it before...



I don't know how to copy links so if anyone wants to know where I pulled the info, just let me know and I'll try to direct you to the site.  

A good rule of thumb is as follows:
Humid Conditions: 60F - 80F,plus
Optimal Conditions: 40-60F
Dry/Arid Conditions: less than 40f

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 12, 2015)

As y'all can see, I have nothing but time on my hands.  Anyhoo, I NEED to share this info for my fellow low porosity peeps or whom ever else.  If you read nothing else today, please read this article, I'm so sorry I cannot copy links but I'll try.

http://cushblog.com/2012/04/hydrati...l-about-the-energy-baby-technically-speaking/

Its highly probable that some have read this already and that's great.  I'm a learner, a learner that need to know the back story, the why's and why not's...not just be told what to do.  This article has taken my understanding to a whole new level.  I love the mhm, the cgm and such, but I love them more when I can customize the brilliant methods to fit my hair's unique needs when I completely and thoroughly understand what it is that I'm trying to accomplish.

faithVA you are definitely on to something!  I will be incorporating a tiny amount of Castile soap to my conditioner/water mix when I CW!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> As y'all can see, I have nothing but time on my hands.  Anyhoo, I NEED to share this info for my fellow low porosity peeps or whom ever else.  If you read nothing else today, please read this article, I'm so sorry I cannot copy links but I'll try.
> 
> http://cushblog.com/2012/04/hydrati...l-about-the-energy-baby-technically-speaking/
> 
> ...



Please feel free to share freely. We are all learning.

I have read this article before but I am just starting to understand it. And for my own hair still trying to figure out what does and does not work.


----------



## werenumber2 (Feb 12, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Anyone tried mixing their clay with milk instead of water and what were the results?



I used to condition my hair with rhassoul clay and coconut milk. I may actually give that a try again.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 12, 2015)

I did not have any whole milk so I  used cocunut milk in my clay mixture.  It was amazing, cocunut is my my new ingredient in my clay mix.  I did bentonite, honey and coconut and it was so creamy and moisturizing.  I will be using it moving forward.  The only thing is it only last 2 days in the refrigerator but I am going to stretch that can for that extra day.  I am so happy that I stumbled on cocount milk.  It is great with the clay.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I did not have any whole milk so I  used cocunut milk in my clay mixture.  It was amazing, cocunut is my my new ingredient in my clay mix.  I did bentonite, honey and coconut and it was so creamy and moisturizing.  I will be using it moving forward.  The only thing is it only last 2 days in the refrigerator but I am going to stretch that can for that extra day.  I am so happy that I stumbled on cocount milk.  It is great with the clay.



Trying freezing it. Put it in an ice tray if you have it and make ice cubes. Put the ice cubes in a ziploc bag.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 12, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Trying freezing it. Put it in an ice tray if you have it and make ice cubes. Put the ice cubes in a ziploc bag.


 
That is such a good idea.  Thank you.  I am embarassed to say that I have to buy an ice cube tray because I don't have one.  Walmart would have them right??


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> That is such a good idea.  Thank you.  I am embarassed to say that I have to buy an ice cube tray because I don't have one.  Walmart would have them right??



No need to feel ashamed about that. I think my icemaker broke one year which is why I have them.

Yes Walmart will have them. You might even try the dollar store to save some money. 

I freeze almost everything.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 12, 2015)

faithVA said:


> No need to feel ashamed about that. I think my icemaker broke one year which is why I have them.
> 
> Yes Walmart will have them. You might even try the dollar store to save some money.
> 
> I freeze almost everything.


 

Thanks Faith, I can always count on you.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 12, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I did not have any whole milk so I  used cocunut milk in my clay mixture.  It was amazing, cocunut is my my new ingredient in my clay mix.  I did bentonite, honey and coconut and it was so creamy and moisturizing.  I will be using it moving forward.  The only thing is it only last 2 days in the refrigerator but I am going to stretch that can for that extra day.  I am so happy that I stumbled on cocount milk.  It is great with the clay.



This sounds awesome!! I might have to try this one day!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 12, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I did not have any whole milk so I  used cocunut milk in my clay mixture.  It was amazing, cocunut is my my new ingredient in my clay mix.  I did bentonite, honey and coconut and it was so creamy and moisturizing.  I will be using it moving forward.  The only thing is it only last 2 days in the refrigerator but I am going to stretch that can for that extra day.  I am so happy that I stumbled on cocount milk.  It is great with the clay.



Awesome! I had great results too. I can't wait to try it with the rhassoul. Let us know your results using organic whole milk too.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 12, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> That is such a good idea.  Thank you.  I am embarassed to say that I have to buy an ice cube tray because I don't have one.  Walmart would have them right??



Walmart does not carry ice cube trays but i bought this cute little egg poacher thing that has two receptacles which are the perfect size for two batches.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Walmart does not carry ice cube trays but i bought this cute little egg poacher thing that has two receptacles which are the perfect size for two batches.



Do you have a link to it?


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 12, 2015)

Interesting, thanks guys...ooh next wash day (I'm hoping tomorrow) I am itching to try the milk/clay combo. I'll do ordinary whole milk as I've already bought a pint in preparation. I'll see how that goes before trying coconut milk.


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hair after Wednesday's MHM routine:


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 12, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> Hair after Wednesday's MHM routine:



It looks so pretty


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 12, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> Hair after Wednesday's MHM routine:



It looks so pretty.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 12, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> Hair after Wednesday's MHM routine:



Your hair looks so soft and shiny!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 13, 2015)

Ok..spent all night getting hydration


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 13, 2015)

4c hair before trying MHM.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 13, 2015)

Adiatasha

Fantasic results! Your hair is looking great. How often are you washing it?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks for all the pictures ladies. You all are having fabulous results.


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks KiWiStyle HopefulOne!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 13, 2015)

Even though I put fresh distilled water in it every time, I decided that using foggy muddy looking steamer water can not be good for my tresses.  I thoroughly put it thru cleanse and rinse cycles for better results. What was I thinking before?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 13, 2015)

More pics of hydration        This is my hair freshly washed at the salon from November. They obviously don't do the MHM.  No coils/curls.. Just a ball of cotton       Edited to add starting pic

AbsyBlvd I added the last pic as a reference


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 13, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Adiatasha  Fantasic results! Your hair is looking great. How often are you washing it?



AbsyBlvd

I started back again after a hiatus of a couple of months...

This is my second time doing it. I didn't do the baking soda though.. I'm scurred!

It's still drying and it a little bit frizzy but that's due to me not achieving maximum hydration yet


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 13, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> AbsyBlvd
> 
> I started back again after a hiatus of a couple of months...
> 
> ...



Well good going. If you haven't done the baking soda, it doesn't look like your hair is missing it. Your hair is looking great. You've got me wondering how long (excluding your break) you've been doing the regimen (sorry if you've alredy mentioned). Your texture looks similar to mine but your hair looks thicker and you have way more hydration/definition than me. I'm being a proper nerd at the mo- keeping track of how many wash cycles I do and any problems I encounter, for future reference.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 13, 2015)

I did another cycle using the coconut milk and I love it.  It makes it so thick and creamy and easier to rinse out.  There isn't any gritty feel like I had with water, honey and olive oil.


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 13, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Well good going. If you haven't done the baking soda, it doesn't look like your hair is missing it. Your hair is looking great. You've got me wondering how long (excluding your break) you've been doing the regimen (sorry if you've alredy mentioned). Your texture looks similar to mine but your hair looks thicker and you have way more hydration/definition than me. I'm being a proper nerd at the mo- keeping track of how many wash cycles I do and any problems I encounter, for future reference.



AbsyBlvd

I was in a sew in for almost three months .. (Yeah I know)

So back in November I started the MHM  then I got a sew in for 3 months and I took it out 2 days ago and did the mhm twice already.

I'm going to do it for a third time tomorrow morning and then go in later in the day for a wash, cut and blow out.
I desperately need a hair cut by a professional.

The clay step is like pixie dust .. It's just so magical. 

So my hair is halfway dry and I put it in some bantu knots.. I'm just playing around with it now.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> Ok..spent all night getting hydration


Yes, that hair is something special.  How often are you doing the full regi?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 13, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I did another cycle using the coconut milk and I love it.  It makes it so thick and creamy and easier to rinse out.  There isn't any gritty feel like I had with water, honey and olive oil.


Getting some coconut milk next time I'm out.  Are you using just the coconut milk and the clay or are you mixing something else with it?


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 13, 2015)

Adiatasha
No judgement here. I also would keep my braids/ crochet/ twists in for months at a time (at least 3) with ease lol. I once kept pick and drop braids in for a year and a half (I think just because I was too lazy to find someone else to braid it for me again). I would just redo the braids one by one to remove shed hair and to stop them from doing that 'hanging on by threads' look.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 13, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Getting some coconut milk next time I'm out. Are you using just the coconut milk and the clay or are you mixing something else with it?


 

I am using bentonite or rhassoul with honey and coconut milk.  I don't add any water. I am also going to try it with molasses which I like.


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 13, 2015)

This is where i started from in November 2014. At the salon with freshly washed hair 



Obviously no MHM


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 13, 2015)

I have to remember to grab some coconut milk tomorrow for Monday's regimen.  There is a recipe for this in the book haircare rehab.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 13, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I have to remember to grab some coconut milk tomorrow for Monday's regimen.  There is a recipe for this in the book haircare rehab.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


I have that book...gonna have to look it up, thanks for the info.  I bought some coconut milk about 10 minutes ago.  Going for it tomorrow.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 13, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I have that book...gonna have to look it up, thanks for the info.  I bought some coconut milk about 10 minutes ago.  Going for it tomorrow.


You're welcome! Be careful with the olive oil...I don't know why she uses 1/2 cup per 1 cup of clay.  I'm thinking it was a typo.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 13, 2015)

I feel like I can't get a handle on a cleansing regimen; I've been all over the place.  I have to find me a suitable recipe with Castile soap, its the only cleanser I think I can feel comfortable with using twice an week.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 13, 2015)

I couldn't wait to try milk/clay combo tonight. I thought I was gonna DC overnight...but I decided to do the clay tonight/this morning instead. It's 2am now, but I'm a night owl so I don't mind. 

I used more bentonite than rhassoul (3 heaped spoons:2 sort of level spoons), the smallest dash of ACV, a bit of molasses and milk. The mix was super thick (realised I could've used less clay) and took a lot to mix it properly, even with my chopstick. It did feel different going on- creamy. I'll sleep in it. We'll see if I'm still smiling when I wake up
ETA: I also used cayenne in my clay.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 13, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I have to remember to grab some coconut milk tomorrow for Monday's regimen.  There is a recipe for this in the book haircare rehab.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Would you share the recipe with us?  I am just winging it coconut milk honey and clay.  Let us know if there is a better recipe.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 13, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Would you share the recipe with us?  I am just winging it coconut milk honey and clay.  Let us know if there is a better recipe.



I can't say if its better but I'll share it here for you :
1 cup Bentonite clay
2 cups warm water or coconut milk
1/2 cup olive oil
1-2 tbsp honey (optional)

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 13, 2015)

I did the regimen tonight and completed steps 1-4 then baggied for overnight, I'll use a styler in the morning.  My coils pop like no business after I rinsed the clay, up until I apply my leave in...what gives y'all??

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 13, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Yes, that hair is something special.  How often are you doing the full regi?



cattypus I've done it twice this week. I'm getting a haircut tomorrow I so need it


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 13, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I did the regimen tonight and completed steps 1-4 then baggied for overnight, I'll use a styler in the morning.  My coils pop like no business after I rinsed the clay, up until I apply my leave in...what gives y'all??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Same here, my curls pop after the clay step, but frizz up a little after applying my products. I figure there is no way around it..


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 13, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Would you share the recipe with us?  I am just winging it coconut milk honey and clay.  Let us know if there is a better recipe.



I've been eye balling it too...I love the way it smells though! Makes me want to taste it


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 13, 2015)

For all of you who use plastic caps/shower caps for each step, do you re-use your plastic caps? I am going through so many plastic caps! I mean they aren't expensive but I don't wanna have to buy them every week


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 13, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> For all of you who use plastic caps/shower caps for each step, do you re-use your plastic caps? I am going through so many plastic caps! I mean they aren't expensive but I don't wanna have to buy them every week



I use old grocery bags.. So I don't buy shower caps


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> For all of you who use plastic caps/shower caps for each step, do you re-use your plastic caps? I am going through so many plastic caps! I mean they aren't expensive but I don't wanna have to buy them every week



I throw mine in the washer and reuse them until the elastic wears out. A pack of 100 usually last me all year. You can also use plastic wrap. I've seen DubaiDee use it in her page.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I did the regimen tonight and completed steps 1-4 then baggied for overnight, I'll use a styler in the morning.  My coils pop like no business after I rinsed the clay, up until I apply my leave in...what gives y'all??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I thought it was just me. Tonight I super diluted my leave in until it was watery and it didn't frizz. I'm still playing around with this step though.


----------



## AJellyCake (Feb 14, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> I use old grocery bags.. So I don't buy shower caps



Same here. Just be careful because the ink on the bag can bleed. It comes out of fabric easily though.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 14, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> For all of you who use plastic caps/shower caps for each step, do you re-use your plastic caps? I am going through so many plastic caps! I mean they aren't expensive but I don't wanna have to buy them every week



I use one per session.  I don't wear a cap for step 1 and I use the same one for the DC and the clay step.  I was just thinking tonight that I want to be frugal enough reuse my bags.


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 14, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> For all of you who use plastic caps/shower caps for each step, do you re-use your plastic caps? I am going through so many plastic caps! I mean they aren't expensive but I don't wanna have to buy them every week



I use cling film. Each box lasts about 2 months going through the process 3 times a week.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 14, 2015)

My gel is ready and going to try it tomorrow. Very excited. The first batch I made sucked. The second batch looks really good and smells nice. I used lavender oil for fragrance.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 14, 2015)

I completely ran out of EVERYTHING yesterday and had to DC with whatever around the house. Thank goodness coco milk is a staple that I use not only in my hair but also to cook my rice, my creamy curry etc

I after literally scraping conditioner from every bottle under my bathroom sink I mixed it with coco milk and honey for my DC. 
Had to skip the clay step cause after having my rhassoul for 18 months this MHM reggie used it all up in the last 3! 
Leave-in with watered down KCKT and sealed with my homemade cocoshealoe mix. 

My hair is soft and conditioned and moisturized but pulled back into a low pony puff. I've reached the point in my winter where I refuse to go outside with wet hair! I'll probably braid or bantu if I find the time this weekend!


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 14, 2015)

By the way, last time I washed, I used 1/2 teaspoon baking soda and nearly took my scalp off with a rake before the next morning so bye bye to baking soda for me. Moving on to Castile soap and conditioner.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 14, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Same here, my curls pop after the clay step, but frizz up a little after applying my products. I figure there is no way around it..



aharri23 I see lots of people who has frizz free hair after the clay step.  Maybe we haven't reached that point yet in our journey, keep working at it because I will.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 14, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> For all of you who use plastic caps/shower caps for each step, do you re-use your plastic caps? I am going through so many plastic caps! I mean they aren't expensive but I don't wanna have to buy them every week



I reuse until it looks bad, I probably get 2-3 uses from one cap depending on what I used it for. If I overnight DC, it goes in the trash.
I use trash bags during steps 1&3.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 14, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> By the way, last time I washed, I used 1/2 teaspoon baking soda and nearly took my scalp off with a rake before the next morning so bye bye to baking soda for me. Moving on to Castile soap and conditioner.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Wow, I hope your scalp is feeling better now. What's your Castile soap recipe?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 14, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Wow, I hope your scalp is feeling better now. What's your Castile soap recior?  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



It is once I applied my JBCO mix. I'll be mixing 2 tbsps of Castile with conditioner.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Honey Bee (Feb 14, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> By the way, last time I washed, I used 1/2 teaspoon baking soda and nearly took my scalp off with a rake before the next morning so bye bye to baking soda for me. Moving on to Castile soap and conditioner.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


Did you sleep with the bs/ cond in your hair?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 14, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I can't say if its better but I'll share it here for you : 1 cup Bentonite clay 2 cups warm water or coconut milk 1/2 cup olive oil 1-2 tbsp honey (optional)  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


I think I'll probable halve the recipe.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 14, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I did the regimen tonight and completed steps 1-4 then baggied for overnight, I'll use a styler in the morning.  My coils pop like no business after I rinsed the clay, up until I apply my leave in...what gives y'all??  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Have you tried no leave in and let you curls dry?


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 14, 2015)

I have an interview on Tuesday so I am doing my MHM every day until Monday to make sure my curls are on point in the atmosphere where a straightened style might be expected.  Wish me luck


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 14, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Did you sleep with the bs/ cond in your hair?



I slept with the clay in but there was no itching when I woke up with it and rinsed it out. The itching usually starts in the middle of the day when my hair is almost dry.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2015)

I did my hair last night but didn't like the way it turned out. So I'm doing it again but this time im doing a protein treatment first and will do a quick cowash before using the clay. 

I will see if I can truly replace my protein with clct.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Feb 14, 2015)

OK I think I want to try this.  Lady wash day I did something similar by accident ( hair was dirty so I did an acv pre poo, left conditioner in to long after washing and had to do a clay wash) 
How do you do mhm during protective styles?  I plan to leave my hair braided under wigs for 4-6 weeks at a time


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2015)

nlamr2013 said:


> OK I think I want to try this.  Lady wash day I did something similar by accident ( hair was dirty so I did an acv pre poo, left conditioner in to long after washing and had to do a clay wash)
> How do you do mhm during protective styles?  I plan to leave my hair braided under wigs for 4-6 weeks at a time



I recommend you just do it in between. Just try to keep your hair moisturized while in the style. Don't go weeks on end without water rinsing or cowashing.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Feb 14, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I recommend you just do it in between. Just try to keep your hair moisturized while in the style. Don't go weeks on end without water rinsing or cowashing.



No never lol I couldnt my scalp would rebel. Maybe I could do all the steps severely watered down that way less chance of anything getting caught in my hair


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 14, 2015)

I buy those silver self- heating shower caps and use them till the silver wears off and longer lol. I also tend to use carrier bags for my DC/ clay, which contains the drips much better. 

After sleeping in the clay, my hair felt normal washing it out. I messed up adding aloe vera juice to my leave in (I don't know why, I know what it does to my hair. My hair started frizzing up. I abandoned that mix for when I am wiggin it. 

Anyway I applied wheatgerm oil and castor oil after my leave-in, and sealed with diluted KCCC. My hair feels really soft, but is still damp in the middle. The rest is dry. I think I will try either of the milk options again.

ETA: Corrections, plus I slept with my head loose and uncovered last night and today I have that wondrous second day volume I lust after. It's also still soft. I was told it smells of cake (I guess that's not a bad thing). 
Will repeat the regimen today.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2015)

The protein worked fine so I may use it versus the clct. No real change in my definition after rinsing. It looked good with the clay on. So starting next weekend I'm going to see if I notice   a difference in my final results based on what I do for step 1. 

I had better definition at least once last month but I don't remember what I did. So not sure if its what I'm doing in step 1 or if it was when I was using the Jessicurl conditioners.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 14, 2015)

Whew! Haven't been here in awhile so I had quite a few pages to read to catch up. I've been mostly doing co-washes lately. Tried As I Am cococonut cowash for the first time tonight and I love it. I plan to start back doing the full regimen when my rhassoul comes in, just ordered it today. I've given up on Terresentials. It worked well the first few times but the combination of aloe vera and bentonite are a no-go for my hair. Speaking of aloe vera, I'm looking for a new gel where aloe vera isn't so high up on the list. I adore Hello Curly but my hair seems so dry by day 2. I ordered Beautiful Curls Curl Defining Gel today. My hair tends to do well with shea butter and it's the 2nd ingredient if I remember correctly, and aloe vera 4th. I like Curls Goddess Curls but I don't like that a humectant is the 2nd ingredient. Anyway...all this buzz about coconut milk and clay has me excited. Can't wait to try it when my clay comes in. Even though my hair does better with the rhassoul, I still don't get the results you all get with it so I'm hoping the milk (and heating it, I want to try that too) will make a difference.


----------



## nycutiepie (Feb 15, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I have an interview on Tuesday so I am doing my MHM every day until Monday to make sure my curls are on point in the atmosphere where a straightened style might be expected.  Wish me luck


Good Luck!!!


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 15, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> Good Luck!!!



Thank you so much


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 15, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Have you tried no leave in and let you curls dry?



HopefulOne no I haven't tried that.  The clay is cleansing and somewhat stripping so I need the leave in the impart more moisture before I seal it with the gel.  Have you skipped the leave in step before with success?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm still trucking along with the MHM. My hair is doing well and is retaining a good amount of length. I plan on MHing my hair on Wed. 

Sounds like everyone else is doing well with the method


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 16, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> HopefulOne no I haven't tried that.  The clay is cleansing and somewhat stripping so I need the leave in the impart more moisture before I seal it with the gel.  Have you skipped the leave in step before with success?  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I have but I may not be the best example because  my hair is always defined.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 16, 2015)

I need to start wearing my hair out. I have been wearing a wig for the past 2-3wks. It's just easier for me. I've been applying the DC, then twisting my hair and I let it dry and then I put my wig on. Then in 2-3days I take the twist down, rinse the DC out and do a 1-2 min clay wash. Once that's done, I do the whole process again with the DC or I just do twist w/o the DC if I am using the ACV 1st, then I DC and then the clay (if that makes sense).


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 16, 2015)

I didn't do anything last night but chill- why try squeeze in a wash before work, when I have tomorrow off. This morning I decided I will do a CLCT. It's been about 9 or 10 weeks since my last. Looking forward to seeing if I notice any difference in my hair. I've been suffering the occasional bit of breakage at my nape. 
On a plus, I took of my baggy this eve and I've got short little coils springing up out my head. Is this a sign that it's thickening up?...I hope so


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 16, 2015)

pelohello makes sense to me


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 16, 2015)

So I MHM'd today and after wearing my hair in a pony puff for a couple of days I feel like I set myself back a little bit. I've lost some definition. 

Anyway I just restocked on my rhassoul and other items over at New Directions Aromatics..they're having a sale if y'all are interested. Great quality stuff i've ordered my rhassoul and oils from there for over 5 yrs!


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 16, 2015)

Just got my Rhassoul clay! About to do the full routine with a CLCT and Rhassoul for step 3.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 16, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I didn't do anything last night but chill- why try squeeze in a wash before work, when I have tomorrow off. This morning I decided I will do a CLCT. It's been about 9 or 10 weeks since my last. Looking forward to seeing if I notice any difference in my hair. I've been suffering the occasional bit of breakage at my nape. On a plus, I took of my baggy this eve and I've got short little coils springing up out my head. Is this a sign that it's thickening up?...I hope so



I hope so too


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 16, 2015)

HopefulOne Thanks:blowkiss:


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2015)

I've done every 3 days for 1.5 months to see if it made a difference. I think it helped with moisture retention. I'm didn't see any major changes in definition though. It really doesn't look like I'm anywhere close to having enough definition to do a wng. 

I was supposed to keep it up through the end of February but I'm ready to take a break. I'm going to try two strand twists for two weeks to give myself a break. I will incorporate steam to help with the moisture.

I will reevaluate in march to see if and when I will get back to the full regimen.


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 16, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> @HopefulOne no I haven't tried that.  The clay is cleansing and somewhat stripping so I need the leave in the impart more moisture before I seal it with the gel.  Have you skipped the leave in step before with success?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Denise tried no leave-in and said her results got better. I'm gonna try it today

http://dubaidee4c.blogspot.com/2015/02/modified-mhm-update-ureka-why-heck-have.html#gpluscomments


----------



## bemajor (Feb 16, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Denise tried no leave-in and said her results got better. I'm gonna try it today
> 
> http://dubaidee4c.blogspot.com/2015/02/modified-mhm-update-ureka-why-heck-have.html#gpluscomments



Will try this, this weekend. Also will try her spray in flax seed gel!


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I've done every 3 days for 1.5 months to see if it made a difference. I think it helped with moisture retention. I'm didn't see any major changes in definition though. It really doesn't look like I'm anywhere close to having enough definition to do a wng.  I was supposed to keep it up through the end of February but I'm ready to take a break. I'm going to try two strand twists for two weeks to give myself a break. I will incorporate steam to help with the moisture.  I will reevaluate in march to see if and when I will get back to the full regimen.



Don't leave us Faith, we really need your help and we would really miss you in this forums.


----------



## kiannack (Feb 16, 2015)

I've been using sodium bentonite clay versus calcium bentonite. The sodium bentonite clay defines the hair much more. Due to clogging up my shower drain I did a very watery clay rinse and kept it in for a minute or so and got the same results as if I kept it in for 30 mins plus my hair wasn't as stripped. I'm really interested in clay soap bars to simplify the regimen. Does anyone have experience making rhassoul or bentonite clay soap bars?


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 16, 2015)

kiannack said:


> I've been using sodium bentonite clay versus calcium bentonite. The sodium bentonite clay defines the hair much more. Due to clogging up my shower drain I did a very watery clay rinse and kept it in for a minute or so and got the same results as if I kept it in for 30 mins plus my hair wasn't as stripped. I'm really interested in clay soap bars to simplify the regimen. Does anyone have experience making rhassoul or bentonite clay soap bars?


 
Where do you get sodium bentonite? Thanks for the help.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 16, 2015)

bemajor said:


> Will try this, this weekend. Also will try her spray in flax seed gel!



Please report back to us with your results.  bemajor

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 16, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Denise tried no leave-in and said her results got better. I'm gonna try it today
> 
> http://dubaidee4c.blogspot.com/2015/02/modified-mhm-update-ureka-why-heck-have.html#gpluscomments



When this was mentioned up thread, I wondered if there was some validity to this and considered for a second to try it one day.  If it works, I would probably only do it on days that I really need a define w&g.  I could cowash and and style as usual the next day if dryness is an issue.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## kiannack (Feb 16, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Where do you get sodium bentonite? Thanks for the help.



Got it off of amazon here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EECRLQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 16, 2015)

I really liked the rhassoul clay, but for some reason it was so hard to wash out! Idk where I went wrong. It felt a little more moisturizing than bentonite but not that much.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I've done every 3 days for 1.5 months to see if it made a difference. I think it helped with moisture retention. I'm didn't see any major changes in definition though. It really doesn't look like I'm anywhere close to having enough definition to do a wng.
> 
> I was supposed to keep it up through the end of February but I'm ready to take a break. I'm going to try two strand twists for two weeks to give myself a break. I will incorporate steam to help with the moisture.
> 
> I will reevaluate in march to see if and when I will get back to the full regimen.



I told you I think a lot...I was wondering just yesterday if the people who get results aren't really 4b/c and that they were 4a/3c all along.  Maybe, just maybe 4b/c heads can't be defined...IJS, just maybe.  I too have been doing mhm for 1.5 months and MORE than religiously and although my hair is much improved, its becoming more difficult for me to believe my hair will ever be defined and coily or curly. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 16, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> When this was mentioned up thread, I wondered if there was some validity to this and considered for a second to try it one day.  If it works, I would probably only do it on days that I really need a define w&g.  I could cowash and and style as usual the next day if dryness is an issue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I finished the full MHM and I didn't use a leave in. I will report back when my hair is dry


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 16, 2015)

I bought coconut milk and plan to add it to my clay for tonight's/am regimen.  And no more honey in my recipe, I hope this is a break through!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Don't leave us Faith, we really need your help and we would really miss you in this forums.



I'm not going anywhere yet. I'm just taking  break. I like how active this thread is. I will probably still do the method but go back to once a week like when I first started.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I told you I think a lot...I was wondering just yesterday if the people who get results aren't really 4b/c and that they were 4a/3c all along.  Maybe, just maybe 4b/c heads can't be defined...IJS, just maybe.  I too have been doing mhm for 1.5 months and MORE than religiously and although my hair is much improved, its becoming more difficult for me to believe my hair will ever be defined and coily or curly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I really don't think its hair type. I've seen the heads that DubaiDee has done and if some of those heads have defined curls anybody can. I've also seen the small curl size of Pinkecube and Protective Princess and their hair still defines.

With that said I don't honestly know what the difference is. I do see more definition than when I started. Maybe I will figure it out one day.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 16, 2015)

Added coconut milk to my clay tonight. I'll keep it on for 2hrs. 
As for a defined head of hair, I think that all hair can get to be defined using this method. I know mine is. It may not be as defined as some but then no two heads of hair are the same. I am just happy I have found a regimen that allows me to really hydrate my hair when I wash it, plus style and care for it with relative ease.
The degree of definition just depends on many variables. A lot of heads in here get great and differing results. All the heads I've seen look beautiful.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 16, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I told you I think a lot...I was wondering just yesterday if the people who get results aren't really 4b/c and that they were 4a/3c all along. Maybe, just maybe 4b/c heads can't be defined...IJS, just maybe. I too have been doing mhm for 1.5 months and MORE than religiously and although my hair is much improved, its becoming more difficult for me to believe my hair will ever be defined and coily or curly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


 
KiwiStyle, do you think it could just be that the method takes more time with hair.  I know I say this with every post but the method removes tangles so you could have long hair with stetched styles.  I never want us to forget theTWO benefits of MHM - definition and no tangles.  I haven't had a tangle since I have been using the method and I was losing substantial hair to tangles even while I was using the CG method.  MHM has turned my hair around.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I really don't think its hair type. I've seen the heads that DubaiDee has done and if some of those heads have defined curls anybody can. I've also seen the small curl size of Pinkecube and Protective Princess and their hair still defines.
> 
> With that said I don't honestly know what the difference is. I do see more definition than when I started. Maybe I will figure it out one day.



HaHaHa, I need to see those heads!  Honestly, I don't know what to believe the case is but when you do figure it out, I'm sure right here will be the first to hear about it ;-).

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 16, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> KiwiStyle, do you think it could just be that the method takes more time with hair.  I know I say this with every post but the method removes tangles so you could have long hair with stetched styles.  I never want us to forget theTWO benefits of MHM - definition and no tangles.  I haven't had a tangle since I have been using the method and I was losing substantial hair to tangles even while I was using the CG method.  MHM has turned my hair around.



HopefulOne I have the tiniest TWA known to woman kind so thankfully tangles aren't an issue for me right now, lol.  Its just that I have been so disciplined with the regimen, that coupled with having little hair, one would think I'd have better progress.  Maybe I'm growing inpatient because hat season is almost over and I really, REALLY want hydrated and well defined coils by Spring.  I know I don't have those loose curls so at least my expectations are being managed properly 
;-).

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 16, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> @HopefulOne I have the tiniest TWA known to woman kind so thankfully tangles aren't an issue for me right now, lol.  Its just that I have been so disciplined with the regimen, that coupled with having little hair, one would think I'd have better progress.  Maybe I'm growing inpatient because hat season is almost over and I really, REALLY want hydrated and well defined coils by Spring.  I know I don't have those loose curls so at least my expectations are being managed properly
> ;-).
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Is your hair low porosity? Try the method without a leave in.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 16, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Is your hair low porosity? Try the method without a leave in.



Yes, it is low porosity?  aharri23 you're saying I should try it without a leavein because I'm lopo?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 16, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Yes, it is low porosity?  @aharri23 you're saying I should try it without a leavein because I'm lopo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Yes that is what Denise recommends on her blog. I did it today and my hair is 90% dry. My hair dried faster with more definition. Gonna keep experimenting with it the next couple of weeks, I don't mind using less products for better results. I also had a problem with flaking whenever I use gel so im hoping this will solve that too.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 16, 2015)

kiannack said:


> Got it off of amazon here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EECRLQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 

Thanks for the info


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 16, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Yes that is what Denise recommends on her blog. I did it today and my hair is 90% dry. My hair dried faster with more definition. Gonna keep experimenting with it the next couple of weeks, I don't mind using less products for better results. I also had a problem with flaking whenever I use gel so im hoping this will solve that too.



I'm trying it tonight.  I read that the use of leave in is strictly superficial and isn't designed to moisturize but to smooth the hair by filling in any gaps in porous or damaged hair.  I'm not sure how true that is.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 16, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm trying it tonight.  I read that the use of leave in is strictly superficial and isn't designed to moisturize but to smooth the hair by filling in any gaps in porous or damaged hair.  I'm not sure how true that is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Good let us know your results!! 

I am currently using UFD Curly Magic for my wash and goes, here is one lady who said she liked her results better without using a leave-in. Her hair is low porosity too I believe..?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFJqWu82Dww


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 16, 2015)

My wash after a few hours of drying


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 16, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I told you I think a lot...I was wondering just yesterday if the people who get results aren't really 4b/c and that they were 4a/3c all along.  Maybe, just maybe 4b/c heads can't be defined...IJS, just maybe.  I too have been doing mhm for 1.5 months and MORE than religiously and although my hair is much improved, its becoming more difficult for me to believe my hair will ever be defined and coily or curly.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Hmm KiWiStyle

Im a definite 4b/4c or at least I think I am.

I use the ACV rinse, terressentials mud wash and KCNT. 
I follow the exact steps. I don't dilute anything and I don't substitute any of the products.

You can see from the picture below where I started, would you define that as 4a?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 16, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> Hmm KiWiStyle
> 
> Im a definite 4b/4c or at least I think I am.
> 
> ...



Honestly, I have yet to determine my own hair type, I don't know if I'm 4a, b or c so I can't answer that question.  I just had a hypothetical scenario...nothing worth holding onto and expounding on.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 16, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I told you I think a lot...I was wondering just yesterday if the people who get results aren't really 4b/c and that they were 4a/3c all along.  Maybe, just maybe 4b/c heads can't be defined...IJS, just maybe.  I too have been doing mhm for 1.5 months and MORE than religiously and although my hair is much improved, its becoming more difficult for me to believe my hair will ever be defined and coily or curly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



My hair was defined before I started the regimen, but not from root to tip. A couple of weeks ago I started thinking the same thing, that maybe my hair will never be fully defined. Last week I was playing in my hair amd wouldn't you know, I found two sections, albeit small, that have reached max hydration. Finally some light at the end of the tunnel! I've been doing the regimen religiously since mid-October. From the get go I've told myself that it would take a year to keep myself from getting anxious, but it is nice to see the fruit of your labor so I get where you're coming from.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 16, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Denise tried no leave-in and said her results got better. I'm gonna try it today
> 
> http://dubaidee4c.blogspot.com/2015/02/modified-mhm-update-ureka-why-heck-have.html#gpluscomments



Gonna try this. I was on IG a while back and this woman who is a stylist was saying that she thinks leave-in is not necessary. This is going to be hard for me since it's so ingrained in my head that I'm supposed to use a leave-in.


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 16, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Honestly, I have yet to determine my own hair type, I don't know if I'm 4a, b or c so I can't answer that question.  I just had a hypothetical scenario...nothing worth holding onto and expounding on.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Oh this hypothetical scenario that you described isn't new. If you look back on other threads many women have the same questions as you have. I think it's worth having the conversation in this thread as I'm sure other women might be thinking the same thing.

I will say this.. As your hair gets longer the weight of your own hair pulls it down causing it to look like it has another curl pattern. That's the explanation that has been given over time and seems to make sense.

Good luck on your journey KiWiStyle


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 16, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> My hair was defined before I started the regimen, but not from root to tip. A couple of weeks ago I started thinking the same thing, that maybe my hair will never be fully defined. Last week I was playing in my hair amd wouldn't you know, I found two sections, albeit small, that have reached max hydration. Finally some light at the end of the tunnel! I've been doing the regimen religiously since mid-October. From the get go I've told myself that it would take a year to keep myself from getting anxious, but it is nice to see the fruit of your labor so I get where you're coming from.



I'm glad your see in the light and I guess any progress is worth holding on to hope.  I have a few small patches of MH but I also have many patches that just causes me to want to say, to hell with it, Lol.  I'm gonna keep at it because I have nothing to lose and because its only been 1.5 months, almost two months.  I'm glad I'm not alone .

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2015)

I said I would give it A year as well which would be July. But since I haven't done it consistently it may take longer.

I looked at my starting pictures and even though my hair isn't defined, my hair after the clay is night and day.

So after a little break I will feel refreshed enough to get back to it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 16, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Gonna try this. I was on IG a while back and this woman who is a stylist was saying that she thinks leave-in is not necessary. This is going to be hard for me since it's so ingrained in my head that I'm supposed to use a leave-in.



I just did the regimen and omitted the leavein.  My hair was more defined but not much more.  This is my very wet hair:





In fact, after I rinsed the clay my hair already seemed more frizzy than other times.  I think using the coconut milk may have caused my clay to be less effective because my hair felt different in a bad way and more frizzy.  Unfortunately I made a whole cup of it so I'll have to use it until its gone so I'll be using it every other day until.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I said I would give it A year as well which would be July. But since I haven't done it consistently it may take longer.
> 
> I looked at my starting pictures and even though my hair isn't defined, my hair after the clay is night and day.
> 
> So after a little break I will feel refreshed enough to get back to it.



I'm sure its for the better.  If I had more hair I would probably join you in a break.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm sure its for the better.  If I had more hair I would probably join you in a break.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



If my hair was much shorter or much longer I wouldn't need one. With your current length it's s great time to do the regimen.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 17, 2015)

To look at my hair as a whole, it just looks like one big mass at the roots with definition at the ends. On closer inspection, I have root to tip clumping on a few random strands. By the time my hair is dry, I can see definition but my camera can't lol. It is progress.
My hair felt different washing out the coconut milk/clay combo. Better (less dry) than the whole milk. Perhaps it felt coated but it didn't feel bad (I recall thinking moisturised!) I really let that water run through my hair. Applied my leave in and gel, and plopped for a short time. I put a bag (loose) and scarf around my loose hair and went to bed. 
Took the bag off first thing and got ready. As usual, the ends and perimeter are dry but my roots and the crown are wet.
All pics with products (don't watch that random bit of clay please lol).
ETA: more pics


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 17, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> To look at my hair as a whole, it just looks like one big mass at the roots with definition at the ends. On closer inspection, I have root to tip clumping on a few random strands. By the time my hair is dry, I can see definition but my camera can't lol. It is progress.
> My hair felt different washing out the coconut milk/clay combo. Better (less dry) than the whole milk. Perhaps it felt coated but it didn't feel bad (I recall thinking moisturised!) I really let that water run through my hair. Applied my leave in and gel, and plopped for a short time. I put a bag (loose) and scarf around my loose hair and went to bed.
> Took the bag off first thing and got ready. As usual, the ends and perimeter are dry but my roots and the crown are wet.
> All pics with products (don't watch that random bit of clay please lol).
> ETA: more pics



I feel like pictures don't do my hair justice either. Our hair looks alike at the roots.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 17, 2015)

Ladies that are going without Leave-in please let us know how your hair fares in the long run. I know my hair well enough to know that it NEEDS layers of product. All other products are optional but for me a leave in is essential. Without it I will experience breakage...immediately.

So yesterdays MHM was a complete fail. Only the very ends of my hair decided to coil/curl the rest of it is a soft frizzy mass of cotton wool. It will be awhile before my products arrive from NDA so i'll be experimenting with what I have to get my curls popping again. Today i'm gonna mud up with some Amla/Brhami powders (in place of rhassoul) and keep my fingers crossed for rehydration.

Here is my hair already clumping with my mask of Amla, Brhami, Neem , coconut milk, and Amla oil. 

[URL=http://s207.photobucket.com/user/Discodumpling/media/20150217_092323_zpsofnez7dc.jpg.html][IMG]http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb36/Discodumpling/20150217_092323_zpsofnez7dc.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Definitely less defined than a rhassoul mask but i'll take it. 

[URL=http://s207.photobucket.com/user/Discodumpling/media/20150217_092337_zpsqenuzecw.jpg.html][IMG]http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb36/Discodumpling/20150217_092337_zpsqenuzecw.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Guinan (Feb 17, 2015)

^^^ a leave in conditioner is crucial for me also. I recently tried setting my hair without a leavein  and even though it wasn't too bad it wasn't the same as when I would  have my leave in conditioner


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm wondering if the leave in is optional as you get closer to max hydration? I tried putting gel on a section of my hair without leave in and the gel just felt like it was dragging across my hair. The leave in seems to provide a slick buffer for my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> To look at my hair as a whole, it just looks like one big mass at the roots with definition at the ends. On closer inspection, I have root to tip clumping on a few random strands. By the time my hair is dry, I can see definition but my camera can't lol. It is progress.
> My hair felt different washing out the coconut milk/clay combo. Better (less dry) than the whole milk. Perhaps it felt coated but it didn't feel bad (I recall thinking moisturised!) I really let that water run through my hair. Applied my leave in and gel, and plopped for a short time. I put a bag (loose) and scarf around my loose hair and went to bed.
> Took the bag off first thing and got ready. As usual, the ends and perimeter are dry but my roots and the crown are wet.
> All pics with products (don't watch that random bit of clay please lol).
> ETA: more pics



My hair seems to be near this same stage. I will follow your journey to get some idea of how long from this stage to fuller definition.


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 17, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> To look at my hair as a whole, it just looks like one big mass at the roots with definition at the ends. On closer inspection, I have root to tip clumping on a few random strands. By the time my hair is dry, I can see definition but my camera can't lol. It is progress. My hair felt different washing out the coconut milk/clay combo. Better (less dry) than the whole milk. Perhaps it felt coated but it didn't feel bad (I recall thinking moisturised!) I really let that water run through my hair. Applied my leave in and gel, and plopped for a short time. I put a bag (loose) and scarf around my loose hair and went to bed. Took the bag off first thing and got ready. As usual, the ends and perimeter are dry but my roots and the crown are wet. All pics with products (don't watch that random bit of clay please lol). ETA: more pics


   That's how my hair was looking back in November

Kind of the same thing that you described .. Could at the end but not at the root


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 17, 2015)

I'll stay here tracking my journey. I am seeing changes slowly but surely
I must admit I loved the clay mix with coconut milk. Thanks again to those that suggested it and used it before me. I preferred the way it felt going on my hair, over water and hands down over my whole milk experience.

After my CLCT, my hair has nice spring back and movement. I should stop playing with it but I won't. Also, when applying my gel, this time I did it in smaller sections and tried not to do too much smoothing raking. 

Thinking I should really get back to baggying for a couple of weeks...I've been having so much fun.


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 17, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Ladies that are going without Leave-in please let us know how your hair fares in the long run. I know my hair well enough to know that it NEEDS layers of product. All other products are optional but for me a leave in is essential. Without it I will experience breakage...immediately.
> 
> So yesterdays MHM was a complete fail. Only the very ends of my hair decided to coil/curl the rest of it is a soft frizzy mass of cotton wool. It will be awhile before my products arrive from NDA so i'll be experimenting with what I have to get my curls popping again. Today i'm gonna mud up with some Amla/Brhami powders (in place of rhassoul) and keep my fingers crossed for rehydration.
> 
> ...





pelohello said:


> ^^^ a leave in conditioner is crucial for me also. I recently tried setting my hair without a leavein  and even though it wasn't too bad it wasn't the same as when I would  have my leave in conditioner



I think going without a leave-in is good for those who lose definition as soon as they apply a leave-in or low porosity. If your hair is doing fine with a leave-in then keep doing what you are doing


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 17, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> View attachment 297423  That's how my hair was looking back in November
> 
> Kind of the same thing that you described .. Could at the end but not at the root



Oh wow, yes I remember your pic up thread. It's good to see a see a sort of time line of progress and yours is wonderful. Mine may take a while but I know it'll get there. I am enjoying all the stages.


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 17, 2015)

So apparently I didn't wash out all of my Rhassoul Clay from last night..I had rhassoul clay flakes on my pillow. I think it was my fault because I made it too thick, but I never had that issue with bentonite whether it was too thick or not, it always rinsed off easily. Not a good first impression


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 17, 2015)

@aharri123
Did you cover your clay to keep it moist? What was your method for washing it out?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> So apparently I didn't wash out all of my Rhassoul Clay from last night..I had rhassoul clay flakes on my pillow. I think it was my fault because I made it too thick, but I never had that issue with bentonite whether it was too thick or not, it always rinsed off easily. Not a good first impression



Give it another try. What was your recipe?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 17, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> So apparently I didn't wash out all of my Rhassoul Clay from last night..I had rhassoul clay flakes on my pillow. I think it was my fault because I made it too thick, but I never had that issue with bentonite whether it was too thick or not, it always rinsed off easily. Not a good first impression



I'm wondering how people are able to keep the clay on overnight.  No matter what recipe I read, it says to leave it in for 15-20 minutes, are we getting much better results keeping the clay on for hours -overnight?  I might have to try it to see.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 17, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @aharri123
> Did you cover your clay to keep it moist? What was your method for washing it out?



I used a plastic cap, and I rinsed it out in the shower.



faithVA said:


> Give it another try. What was your recipe?



I used 4 tablespoons of rhassoul, 1 cup of milk and a tablespoon of honey but it wasn't thick enough so I added 3-4 more tablespoons of rhassoul till it was at the consistency I wanted. I think I went a bit overboard. I am definitely gonna keep experimenting cause I have 5lbs to use.



KiWiStyle said:


> I'm wondering how people are able to keep the clay on overnight.  No matter what recipe I read, it says to leave it in for 15-20 minutes, are we getting much better results keeping the clay on for hours -overnight?  I might have to try it to see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF




I don't sleep with the clay, I get hot when I sleep so I'm sure that would make it 10x worse. Lol


----------



## Z-kitty (Feb 17, 2015)

I just started back with this process yesterday after being hair lazy for 2 months.  Started with the cherry lola treatment since i have chronic breakage and shedding.  

I couldnt remember why I had a half jar of KCCC under my sink but it is very apparent now.  That stuff has my scalp on fire.  If it wasnt so darn expensive i would throw it out but think i may gift it to someone. 

Should i start with another 7 days or just pick up where i left off on cycle 6?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I used a plastic cap, and I rinsed it out in the shower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't the rhassoul. It was the milk and the honey. I don't add honey to my rhassoul at all and only a small amount of oil. 

You may want to get you recipe right with water first and then try the milk.

I do 6tbs of rhassoul, 1 cup of water and 1/2 tsp oil. Maybe start there and adapt.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 17, 2015)

aharri23 Faith may be onto something. I know I made a thicker than my usual mix using milk. On washing it out, I clip the hair up and take small sections starting from the back. Under the shower I rub my scalp thoroughly and then squeeze and smooth through the length of that section until it feels like all the clay is gone. I carry on this way until I reach the front. Then I let the shower just run on it and massage my scalp as a whole. After all that, I usually manage to get it all out.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It wasn't the rhassoul. It was the milk and the honey. I don't add honey to my rhassoul at all and only a small amount of oil.
> 
> You may want to get you recipe right with water first and then try the milk.
> 
> I do 6tbs of rhassoul, 1 cup of water and 1/2 tsp oil. Maybe start there and adapt.



I can't wait till my rhassoul comes in. I don't if something was wrong with my last batch but you guys are using tablespoons, I was using a half a cup and could only add very little water or it would be super runny and it was barely enough to cover my hair. I remember thinking at that rate using rhassoul would be really expensive. That's when I switched to Terresentials. I bought my rhassoul from Butters n Bars this time around.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> aharri23 Faith may be onto something. I know I made a thicker than my usual mix using milk. On washing it out, I clip the hair up and take small sections starting from the back. Under the shower I rub my scalp thoroughly and then squeeze and smooth through the length of that section until it feels like all the clay is gone. I carry on this way until I reach the front. Then I let the shower just run on it and massage my scalp as a whole. After all that, I usually manage to get it all out.



I did the milk once. My hair is too thick for it to be enjoyable. It was like putting paste in my hair  I thought in the future if I try it again I would do milk and water but not the milk alone.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I can't wait till my rhassoul comes in. I don't if something was wrong with my last batch but you guys are using tablespoons, I was using a half a cup and could only add very little water or it would be super runny and it was barely enough to cover my hair. I remember thinking at that rate using rhassoul would be really expensive. That's when I switched to Terresentials. I bought my rhassoul from Butters n Bars this time around.



I remember when you said that. I'm not sure what was wrong with that batch. I think you will like this batch better.


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 17, 2015)

Can I do the MHM method and then bun?
Does any one know how it will dry if I bun and tie down?


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It wasn't the rhassoul. It was the milk and the honey. I don't add honey to my rhassoul at all and only a small amount of oil.
> 
> You may want to get you recipe right with water first and then try the milk.
> 
> I do 6tbs of rhassoul, 1 cup of water and 1/2 tsp oil. Maybe start there and adapt.



Ok, I'll try that next time. Thanks


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 17, 2015)

I love how active this thread is!

Anyways Denise posted pics of her wash and go without using a leave-in. Beautiful results

http://dubaidee4c.blogspot.com/2015/02/for-those-of-you-who-prefer-visual-no.html


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 17, 2015)

Adiatasha if I bun or tie my hair wet and it dries , I notice it dries kinda straight.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 17, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> Can I do the MHM method and then bun?
> Does any one know how it will dry if I bun and tie down?



 it will take longer for your hair to dry if u bun.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 17, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I just did the regimen and omitted the leavein.  My hair was more defined but not much more.  This is my very wet hair:  In fact, after I rinsed the clay my hair already seemed more frizzy than other times.  I think using the coconut milk may have caused my clay to be less effective because my hair felt different in a bad way and more frizzy.  Unfortunately I made a whole cup of it so I'll have to use it until its gone so I'll be using it every other day until.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


Hey, KiWiStyle...I used coconut milk the other day and had the exact same experience.  My hair actually felt like protein overload.  I thought it was me so I was thinking of trying it again maybe this weekend.  I did not like the coconut milk.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 17, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Hey, KiWiStyle...I used coconut milk the other day and had the exact same experience.  My hair actually felt like protein overload.  I thought it was me so I was thinking of trying it again maybe this weekend.  I did not like the coconut milk.



I wondered about the protein issue beforehand but I kept reading and hearing how moisturizing it is.  I made the mistake and made a whole cup so I'll have to use it all uo and DC overnight  afterwards.  I really hope I don't have a setback so I'll be in full monitor mode.  I guess this is why the original recipe calls for water.  I know you said you planned to half the recipe, I know you're glad you did.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey ladies! I want to join in for the BS Reggie, but I still haven't gotten the clay yet. I have the grapeseed oil. I want to just focus only on that spot.


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 17, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I wondered about the protein issue beforehand but I kept reading and hearing how moisturizing it is.  I made the mistake and made a whole cup so I'll have to use it all uo and DC overnight  afterwards.  I really hope I don't have a setback so I'll be in full monitor mode.  I guess this is why the original recipe calls for water.  I know you said you planned to half the recipe, I know you're glad you did.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I'm not sure if coconut milk has more protein than regular whole milk, but I haven't had a problem using whole milk (except for yesterday with the rhassoul) I'm not sure who recommended using coconut milk, but initally when I brought it up I was talking about plain whole milk from a cow. If LP hair is sensitive to coconut oil I assume it would be the same for coconut milk.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Hey ladies! I want to join in for the BS Reggie, but I still haven't gotten the clay yet. I have the grapeseed oil. I want to just focus only on that spot.



Hey shortdub78. Welcome. You can start the regimen and add the clay when you get it. What do you mean you just want to focus only on that spot?


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Hey shortdub78. Welcome. You can start the regimen and add the clay when you get it. What do you mean you just want to focus only on that spot?


  I would like to do the treatment on my most resistant area and where my bald spot is. I will be in trouble using ACV all over my hair or Baking soda.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 17, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Hey ladies! I want to join in for the BS Reggie, but I still haven't gotten the clay yet. I have the grapeseed oil. I want to just focus only on that spot.



Welcome shortdub78!  I'm sorry you're dealing with hair loss, I'm sure doing the bald spot regimen can help.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 17, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I'm not sure if coconut milk has more protein than regular whole milk, but I haven't had a problem using whole milk (except for yesterday with the rhassoul) I'm not sure who recommended using coconut milk, but initally when I brought it up I was talking about plain whole milk from a cow. If LP hair is sensitive to coconut oil I assume it would be the same for coconut milk.



I used the coconut milk and I have no one to blame but myself.  I had no idea I was sensitive to coconut oil until now, Lol.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I used the coconut milk and I have no one to blame but myself.  I had no idea I was sensitive to coconut oil until now, Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I didn't realize you didn't know. I should have said something. Next time I will pay more attention when you mention something.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I didn't realize you didn't know. I should have said something. Next time I will pay more attention when you mention something.



Lol, thanks...that nice of you to save me from myself.  When I was relaxed I used coconut oil all the time, it was a staple in my regimen.  Well you learn something every day.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 18, 2015)

Does anyone know how to repair protein overload?  I cw last night with Tressemme naturals and rinsed this morning.  My hair still doesn't feel right, it feels hard.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Does anyone know how to repair protein overload?  I cw last night with Tressemme naturals and rinsed this morning.  My hair still doesn't feel right, it feels hard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



You just need a good deep conditioning. Do you have any other conditioners? Do your step 1 and then deep condition of with heat for 45;minutes. It will get better.

I wouldn't use the rest of that coconut clay mix you made. Just trash it and start all over. It's not worth it.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 18, 2015)

I suspected the coconut milk would have protein but because I needed a bit of protein (I was also did a CLCT that cycle) , I was happy to give it a try (after trying the whole milk). I think it helped me.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You just need a good deep conditioning. Do you have any other conditioners? Do your step 1 and then deep condition of with heat for 45;minutes. It will get better.
> 
> I wouldn't use the rest of that coconut clay mix you made. Just trash it and start all over. It's not worth it.



Thanks faithVA!  I was just sitting here thinking, I have to throw all this clay out.  

I think all of my old onditioners have protein in it.  

Will any of these work?

Deva Curl One Condition
SM Manuka Honey & Mafura oil intensive hydration masque
Matrix Biolage Fiberstrong (bamboo)
Giovanni Smooth As Silk Deep Moisture
Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter conditioner
Kanechom Karite Butter (Shea Butter) (Dominican product)

I love pointing out to my daughter when she has encountered one of life's valuable lessons and to appreciate it because she's now a better and smarter person because of it.  This is one of those moments.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks faithVA!  I was just sitting here thinking, I have to throw all this clay out.
> 
> I think all of my old onditioners have protein in it.
> 
> ...



Try the Shea moisture. Use it with heat for about 45 minutes. It will coat your hair but it should help alleviate some of the symptoms.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Try the Shea moisture. Use it with heat for about 45 minutes. It will coat your hair but it should help alleviate some of the symptoms.



Thank you!  I'm doing step one with BS and then steam the conditioner...I'm going to add more manuka honey to the DC.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 18, 2015)

Have y'all heard that Tresemme has a new conditioner that is MHM approved? It's called Tresemme Perfectly UnDone. You can find it at Walmart, Target, Walgreens, CVS. I'm gonna pick up 2 bottles today


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thank you!  I'm doing step one with BS and then steam the conditioner...I'm going to add more manuka honey to the DC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I would keep it simple and use the DC as it is. If you hair is similar to mine, all the extra won't do a bit of good.  If you have had success with it before then definitely do it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I would keep it simple and use the DC as it is. If you hair is similar to mine, all the extra won't do a bit of good.  If you have had success with it before then definitely do it.



I just saw the SM has coconut oil as the 3rd ingredient...won't this be a problem??

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Have y'all heard that Tresemme has a new conditioner that is MHM approved? It's called Tresemme Perfectly UnDone. You can find it at Walmart, Target, Walgreens, CVS. I'm gonna pick up 2 bottles today



Cool thanks. Can you snap a pic when you get it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 18, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Have y'all heard that Tresemme has a new conditioner that is MHM approved? It's called Tresemme Perfectly UnDone. You can find it at Walmart, Target, Walgreens, CVS. I'm gonna pick up 2 bottles today



Yeah I saw DanaB's review on it yesterday.  I didn't know PinkCube approved it though.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 18, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks faithVA!  I was just sitting here thinking, I have to throw all this clay out.
> 
> I think all of my old onditioners have protein in it.
> 
> ...



Hi Kiwi, 

Almost everything on your list has protein of varying amounts. Your best bet for your recovery DC might be the Dominican conditioner.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 18, 2015)

I enjoyed the definition that I gained from yesterdays routine...but my hair (of course) did not feel hydrated so I GHE'd last night and gained hydration but lost most of my  definition. I'll be cowashing and doing the last part of MHM today after my work out...which will certainly destroy whatever definition I have left! 

Observation: My hair has grown alot since I started to MHM in earnest. It was kinda stuck at the length you see in my avvie since last April. Now my bottom layers are NL! Whoo hoo!

Today's results


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 18, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Hi Kiwi,
> 
> Almost everything on your list has protein of varying amounts. Your best bet for your recovery DC might be the Dominican conditioner.



Thank you discodumpling! I went ahead and used the SM because I had already mixed it with more Manuka honey, evoo and argan oil.  So far its feeling and looking promising...my hair drank the stuff up, normally the products on the approver list sits on my low porosity hair.  I'm under the steamer and my hair feels great, hopefully it continues after I rinse, we'll see.  I loved the Kanchom when I was relaxed and will try it if this doesn't work.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 18, 2015)

I plan to buy a DC from the approved list; the Bee Mine like looks promising.  Anyone has any experience from either of those products?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 18, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm wondering how people are able to keep the clay on overnight.  No matter what recipe I read, it says to leave it in for 15-20 minutes, are we getting much better results keeping the clay on for hours -overnight?  I might have to try it to see.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Kiwi, I am the first to post about leaving the clay in overnight and the only reason I do it is I want fresh hair everyday.  If I leave the clay on overnight I just rinse it in the morning and style.  I also co wash on the 2 days I between so my hair is fresh daily.  I don't want anyone to think I do it for better results .  I do MHM for decreased tangles not definition.  Please forgive me if I wasn't clear in my posts.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 18, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I'm not sure if coconut milk has more protein than regular whole milk, but I haven't had a problem using whole milk (except for yesterday with the rhassoul) I'm not sure who recommended using coconut milk, but initally when I brought it up I was talking about plain whole milk from a cow. If LP hair is sensitive to coconut oil I assume it would be the same for coconut milk.



I posted that I used coconut milk because I did not have any regular milk.  I then posted how much I liked the coconut milk.  I like it and it is what I am going to use but the idea of coconut milk came solely because I didn't have regular milk.


----------



## tashboog (Feb 18, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Have y'all heard that Tresemme has a new conditioner that is MHM approved? It's called Tresemme Perfectly UnDone. You can find it at Walmart, Target, Walgreens, CVS. I'm gonna pick up 2 bottles today



aharri23 How did you find it's MHM approved? I'm always down to buy new conditioners especially when it's cheap .


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I posted that I used coconut milk because I did not have any regular milk.  I then posted how much I liked the coconut milk.  I like it and it is what I am going to use but the idea of coconut milk came solely because I didn't have regular milk.



I think people just need to be mindful of whether they are low, normal or high porosity before they try anything. Low porosity ladies can really have issues when they try something that works well for others. We lo po heads need to ask first, What's your porosity and then What did you do. 90% of what works for others isn't going to work for us.

I'm just using your post as a bouncing off point. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I think people just need to be mindful of whether they are low, normal or high porosity before they try anything. Low porosity ladies can really have issues when they try something that works well for others. We lo po heads need to ask first, What's your porosity and then What did you do. 90% of what works for others isn't going to work for us.  I'm just using your post as a bouncing off point. Hope you don't mind.[/QUOTE
> 
> I am glad you put that in perspective for us.  Thank you and I always respect your opinions.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

tashboog said:


> aharri23 How did you find it's MHM approved? I'm always down to buy new conditioners especially when it's cheap .



tashboog, 

The ingredients of the Undone are similar to the Radiant.

*Tresemme Naturals Radiant Volume Conditioner*
Water (Aqua); Cetearyl Alcohol; Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine; Behentrimonium Chloride; Brassica Campestris/Aleurites Fordi Oil Copolymer; Cymbopogon Schoenanthus Extract; Citrus Aurantium Dulcis (Orange) Peel Extract; Fragrance; Dipropylene Glycol; Potassium Chloride; Lactic Acid; Disodium EDTA; DMDM Hydantoin; PEG-150 Distearate; Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride; Lauroyl Lysine; Methylchloroisothiazolinone; Methylisothiazolinone.

*Tresemme Perfectly (un)Done*
Water (Aqua), Cetearyl Alcohol, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Macrocystis Pyrifera Extract (Kelp), Behentrimonium Chloride, Fragrance, Dipropylene Glycol, Lactic Acid, Potassium Chloride, Disodium EDTA, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

If you use kinky curly products and you don't have a Walgreen Rewards card, you may want to consider getting one. I just earned $50 in Walgreen Rewards in 6 months which I will use to buy my conditioners, leave-ins and gels. And I just purchased things I would normally purchase (fabric softener sheets, paper towels, toothpaste, but made sure I bought them during the times Walgreens gives out max points. 

And over $25 shipping is free and its delivered to my door in 2 days. 

And even if you don't megashop, It's good to have the card when they offer discounts on hair products


----------



## tashboog (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> tashboog,
> 
> The ingredients of the Undone are similar to the Radiant.
> 
> ...


Thanks faithVA . The ingredients actually looks better than the radiant volume . I'm going to check my local drugstores to see if they carry it.


----------



## NIKKE121 (Feb 18, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Have y'all heard that Tresemme has a new conditioner that is MHM approved? It's called Tresemme Perfectly UnDone. You can find it at Walmart, Target, Walgreens, CVS. I'm gonna pick up 2 bottles today


 
I don't know about this....
The one we can get in the UK lists glycerin really high on the list.....

_Aqua, Cetearyl Alcohol, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Macrocystis Pyrifera Extract, Behentrimonium Chloride, Citric Acid, Dipropylene Glycol, Disodium EDTA, Glycerin, Lactic Acid, Magnesium Chloride, Magnesium Nitrate, Parfum, Sodium Chloride, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone, Benzyl Alcohol, Benzyl Salicylate, Citronellol, Geraniol, Hexyl Cinnamal, Limonene, Linalool_


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

NIKKE121 said:


> I don't know about this....
> The one we can get in the UK lists glycerin really high on the list.....
> 
> _Aqua, Cetearyl Alcohol, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Macrocystis Pyrifera Extract, Behentrimonium Chloride, Citric Acid, Dipropylene Glycol, Disodium EDTA, Glycerin, Lactic Acid, Magnesium Chloride, Magnesium Nitrate, Parfum, Sodium Chloride, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone, Benzyl Alcohol, Benzyl Salicylate, Citronellol, Geraniol, Hexyl Cinnamal, Limonene, Linalool_



That doesn't seem to be the same one they are selling in the US. The ingredient list is entirely different than what I listed above. 

With the glycerin it could still be used for step 2. You just wouldn't want to use it after the clay step. However, some of the other ingredients would need to be checked as well to make sure they were OK.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 18, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Kiwi, I am the first to post about leaving the clay in overnight and the only reason I do it is I want fresh hair everyday.  If I leave the clay on overnight I just rinse it in the morning and style.  I also co wash on the 2 days I between so my hair is fresh daily.  I don't want anyone to think I do it for better results .  I do MHM for decreased tangles not definition.  Please forgive me if I wasn't clear in my posts.



No worries!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## NIKKE121 (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> That doesn't seem to be the same one they are selling in the US. The ingredient list is entirely different than what I listed above.
> 
> With the glycerin it could still be used for step 2. You just wouldn't want to use it after the clay step. However, some of the other ingredients would need to be checked as well to make sure they were OK.


 
I'll think I'll pass on it. I have other conditioners with glycerin that I am trying to use up in Step 2, so there is no need for me to add that Tresemme conditioner to the list.

For my step 3 I use Faith in Nature's Tea tree conditioner which fits the requirements for MHM.  You cannot use all of the conditioners in from FIN, just certain ones. I don't have the list on me (I'm at work), but I seem to remember that the Chocolate and Hemp & Medowfoam ones are legal. 

I will pop in and give the full list of legal ones from Faith in Nature in a few days time. It's on my mum's pc and I won't be going to see her for a few days. 

She's doing it too, and she's VERY exited by the result!


----------



## NIKKE121 (Feb 18, 2015)

NIKKE121 said:


> I'll think I'll pass on it. I have other conditioners with glycerin that I am trying to use up in Step 2, so there is no need for me to add that Tresemme conditioner to the list.
> 
> For my step 3 I use Faith in Nature's Tea tree conditioner which fits the requirements for MHM. You cannot use all of the conditioners in from FIN, just certain ones. I don't have the list on me (I'm at work), but I seem to remember that the Chocolate and Hemp & Medowfoam ones are legal.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry I forgot the link to the conditioners. Obtainable at health food shops, some Holland and Barratts and some TK Maxx shops.

HTH 

NIKKE

https://www.faithinnature.co.uk/conditioner


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 18, 2015)

This journey to MH has been an unpredictable road.  I started this morning with with continued protein overload from the clay/coconut milk gone wrong, then DC with an unapproved conditioner that made my hair feel soft and well conditioned and now I'm looking in the mirror after applying KCKT & KCCC and looking at more defined  coils than I've had to date.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> This journey to MH has been an unpredictable road.  I started this morning with with continued protein overload from the clay/coconut milk gone wrong, then DC with an unapproved conditioner that made my hair feel soft and well conditioned and now I'm looking in the mirror after applying KCKT & KCCC and looking at more defined  coils than I've had to date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



It's probably because you used a real deep conditioner for step 2. Just my opinion. You probably want to keep one in your arsenal. You may not be able to use an instant conditioner in place of a deep conditioner right now and get the moisture you need.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It's probably because you used a real deep conditioner for step 2. Just my opinion. You probably want to keep one in your arsenal. You may not be able to use an instant conditioner in place of a deep conditioner right now and get the moisture you need.



I agree.  That's why I asked up thread which approved DC anyone has experience with.  I wish there were options on the ground so that I could return it if need be. I also didn't disturb my coils much while applying my leave in, I need to be able to spray my leave in on as to not disturb my coils as much. I'll be experimenting with these changes for a few weeks to see what happens.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I agree.  That's why I asked up thread which approved DC anyone has experience with.  I wish there were options on the ground so that I could return it if need be. I also didn't disturb my coils much while applying my leave in, I need to be able to spray my leave in on as to not disturb my coils as much. I'll be experimenting with these changes for a few weeks to see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Someone will respond probably later today. I didn't because I'm not using an approved DC. If I submitted it, it probably would be approved but I've never done that. 

Let us know how spraying it on goes. My hair did seem better when I used the watery leave-in and just drizzled it on my hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Someone will respond probably later today. I didn't because I'm not using an approved DC. If I submitted it, it probably would be approved but I've never done that.
> 
> Let us know how spraying it on goes. My hair did seem better when I used the watery leave-in and just drizzled it on my hair.



You should really submit it...if you tell me how, I'll do it, Lol.  I know I have a spray bottle somewhere around here, if its a success I'll report back and most likely I will use KCKT.

ETA: I found a bottle of Curls Lavish Curls that has a spray cap so I just poured the little bit left out and washed the bottle.  

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> You should really submit it...if you tell me how, I'll do it, Lol.  I know I have a spray bottle somewhere around here, if its a success I'll report back and most likely I will use KCKT.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



OK. I sent an email to MsDeekay. 

I probably won't stop using it but I will at least know whether I can recommend it to others.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> OK. I sent an email to MsDeekay.
> 
> I probably won't stop using it but I will at least know whether I can recommend it to others.



Exactly!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Someone will respond probably later today. I didn't because I'm not using an approved DC. If I submitted it, it probably would be approved but I've never done that.  Let us know how spraying it on goes. My hair did seem better when I used the watery leave-in and just drizzled it on my hair.



I take a water bottle and put a small amount of the leave-in and fill the rest with water and shake it very well.  My leave-ins and conditioners are very  very diluted.   I am a low porosity 3c with total definition.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 18, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I take a water bottle and put a small amount of the leave-in and fill the rest with water and shake it very well.  My leave-ins and conditioners are very  very diluted.   I am a low porosity 3c with total definition.



HopefulOne do you use distilled water to dilute your leave in or just regular tap?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I take a water bottle and put a small amount of the leave-in and fill the rest with water and shake it very well.  My leave-ins and conditioners are very  very diluted.   I am a low porosity 3c with total definition.



I've only done it once, but I am finding that the way you do it works very well. And its just enough leave-in to give it a little slip but it doesn't cause my hair to frizz. Saves a lot of product and its easy to apply. I'm a low po 4b with very little definition. But this way saves the little definition I do have.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 18, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> HopefulOne do you use distilled water to dilute your leave in or just regular tap?  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



What a great question.  I have been using tap but now I will use bottled water or distilled.


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 18, 2015)

I picked up some Tresemme Perfectly UnDone conditioner at my local walmart. They had 6 of them in stock but I only bought 3. They were $4.98 each.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I picked up some Tresemme Perfectly UnDone conditioner at my local walmart. They had 6 of them in stock but I only bought 3. They were $4.98 each.



Are you going to try it today? Let us know how you like it and how it compares to the Radiant Volume


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Are you going to try it today? Let us know how you like it and how it compares to the Radiant Volume



Yeah I'm getting ready to wash my hair in a lil bit. I'll let you know


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> That doesn't seem to be the same one they are selling in the US. The ingredient list is entirely different than what I listed above.  With the glycerin it could still be used for step 2. You just wouldn't want to use it after the clay step. However, some of the other ingredients would need to be checked as well to make sure they were OK.



I am confused, isn't step 2 where we use diluted approved conditioner for maximum absorption into the cortex?  Wouldn't we want to use our best conditioners for that absorption or am I confused?     I always use an approved conditioner for step 2.  I   also heavily dilute the stylers that use.  If I am using KCCC it is so watered down.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

[USER=33817 said:
			
		

> HopefulOne[/USER];21137217]I am confused, isn't step 2 where we use diluted approved conditioner for maximum absorption into the cortex?  Wouldn't we want to use our best conditioners for that absorption or am I confused?     I always use an approved conditioner for step 2.  I   also heavily dilute the stylers that use.  If I am using KCCC it is so watered down.



I'm not sure what you are asking me and how it related to my post. 

Yes, we are to use approved conditioners for all steps. And I would think we want to use our best conditioner for step 2. However, I think what people would consider best may vary. 

Perhaps you mean glycerin? Glycerin is not a no-no ingredient. It's more like a user beware ingredient, just like aloe is. Many people won't have an issue with it in step 2 because most of it is then removed in step 3. 

When I DC I don't dilute the conditioner for step 2 because it doesn't work as well. I dilute only when I'm cowashing for step 2. But that's just my hair. I've tried it both ways and there are times I really need the conditioner full strength.

Can you explain more of what you are concerned about?


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm not sure what you are asking me and how it related to my post.  Yes, we are to use approved conditioners for all steps. And I would think we want to use our best conditioner for step 2. However, I think what people would consider best may vary.  Perhaps you mean glycerin? Glycerin is not a no-no ingredient. It's more like a user beware ingredient, just like aloe is. Many people won't have an issue with it in step 2 because most of it is then removed in step 3.  When I DC I don't dilute the conditioner for step 2 because it doesn't work as well. I dilute only when I'm cowashing for step 2. But that's just my hair. I've tried it both ways and there are times I really need the conditioner full strength.  Can you explain more of what you are concerned about?



Okay,  I got you I thought glycerin was a no no,  never mind.  I just got myself turned around,  sorry for any confusion.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 18, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I picked up some Tresemme Perfectly UnDone conditioner at my local walmart. They had 6 of them in stock but I only bought 3. They were $4.98 each.



Wish I would've read this before I ordered a bunch of Radiant Volume from Walgreens yesterday. Have you tried Radiant Volume? If so, let us know how the two compare.


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 18, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Wish I would've read this before I ordered a bunch of Radiant Volume from Walgreens yesterday. Have you tried Radiant Volume? If so, let us know how the two compare.



This one has better ingredients than radiant volume, smells better and can be found on the ground. I think we have a winner!


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 18, 2015)

I used the new Tresseme Undone Conditioner for step 1 with BS and I was able to detangle with BS included. I also like the smell


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm not sure what you are asking me and how it related to my post.
> 
> Yes, we are to use approved conditioners for all steps. And I would think we want to use our best conditioner for step 2. However, I think what people would consider best may vary.
> 
> ...



I think I remember msdeekay saying in her revised BS post that she recommends using your conditioner full strength after you clarify with BS.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It wasn't the rhassoul. It was the milk and the honey. I don't add honey to my rhassoul at all and only a small amount of oil.
> 
> You may want to get you recipe right with water first and then try the milk.
> 
> I do 6tbs of rhassoul, 1 cup of water and 1/2 tsp oil. Maybe start there and adapt.



I tried this recipe and still it was very watery. I added like 6 more tbs then finally gave up and put it in an applicator bottle and just applied it in the shower like a shampoo. I still got good results though, but I'm guessing I can't apply it out of the shower if it's going to be so watery.


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 18, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I can't wait till my rhassoul comes in. I don't if something was wrong with my last batch but you guys are using tablespoons, I was using a half a cup and could only add very little water or it would be super runny and it was barely enough to cover my hair. I remember thinking at that rate using rhassoul would be really expensive. That's when I switched to Terresentials. I bought my rhassoul from Butters n Bars this time around.



Yeah my rhassoul is super runny..and I got mine from bulkapothecary.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I tried this recipe and still it was very watery. I added like 6 more tbs then finally gave up and put it in an applicator bottle and just applied it in the shower like a shampoo. I still got good results though, but I'm guessing I can't apply it out of the shower if it's going to be so watery.



OK. Bulk Apothecary's clay must be different from Butters N Bars. I will remember to let people know not to get it from BA. If you have to end up use more clay than Butters N Bars is probably the better deal.

The clay your using sounds like the pink and red clays I purchased from my local health food store. They were quite thin.

If you have any Bentonite left maybe you can mix them to thicken it up.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I think I remember msdeekay saying in her revised BS post that she recommends using your conditioner full strength after you clarify with BS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Thanks. I will have to pay attention to see if I'm doing a full DC after the BS and cowashing after my other types of cleanses. May explain my varying results.


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> OK. Bulk Apothecary's clay must be different from Butters N Bars. I will remember to let people know not to get it from BA. If you have to end up use more clay than Butters N Bars is probably the better deal.
> 
> The clay your using sounds like the pink and red clays I purchased from my local health food store. They were quite thin.
> 
> If you have any Bentonite left maybe you can mix them to thicken it up.



I'm going back to bentonite after I run out. I don't have any at the moment


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I can't wait till my rhassoul comes in. I don't if something was wrong with my last batch but you guys are using tablespoons, I was using a half a cup and could only add very little water or it would be super runny and it was barely enough to cover my hair. I remember thinking at that rate using rhassoul would be really expensive. That's when I switched to Terresentials. I bought my rhassoul from Butters n Bars this time around.



When are you expecting delivery hairtimes5


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 18, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I used the coconut milk and I have no one to blame but myself.  I had no idea I was sensitive to coconut oil until now, Lol.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


I think you are my hair twin...I may be sensitive to coconut oil as well.  I was thinking back to my hot oil treatments and how my results would vary and sometimes be very disappointing depending on the percentages of the oils used.  It could very well be the coconut oil that is causing the fluctuations in the way my hair feels.  I love this forum...so much good information.  I've got some 'sperimentin to do.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 18, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Yeah my rhassoul is super runny..and I got mine from bulkapothecary.



I was just thinking as I was reading your post that yours sound just like mines was. My first batch was from bulk apocathery too.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> When are you expecting delivery hairtimes5



Still waiting for a tracking number.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 18, 2015)

Sitting under the steamer now...gonna have to give bs and castile a break. My hair is just off after using either one of them for the last 4 washes. Such a shame, my hair was loving them at first. Guess I'll be sticking to acv for step 1. I'll probably revisit them later on down the line.


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 18, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I was just thinking as I was reading your post that yours sound just like mines was. My first batch was from bulk apocathery too.



Wow so maybe its them? Please let me know how the butters n bars rhassoul clay differs.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 18, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I used the new Tresseme Undone Conditioner for step 1 with BS and I was able to detangle with BS included. I also like the smell



aharri23 thanks for the review, I have to check it out.?!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 18, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I think you are my hair twin...I may be sensitive to coconut oil as well.  I was thinking back to my hot oil treatments and how my results would vary and sometimes be very disappointing depending on the percentages of the oils used.  It could very well be the coconut oil that is causing the fluctuations in the way my hair feels.  I love this forum...so much good information.  I've got some 'sperimentin to do.




You know we've been saying that for a long time so we should really start paying more attention to each other's hair likes and dislikes.  Its unfortunate that neither of us knew we were sensitive to coconut oil, Lol.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Feb 18, 2015)

It's hard keeping up with this thread! 

I decided to install some mini twists. I just finished washing out my deep conditioner and just rinsed with my clay, while my hair was in twist. I am going to spray my hair with  My leave in conditioner and then let my hair air-dry overnight. I'll start my twists tomorrow and hopefully finish by Monday. I'm still trying to figure out what kind of Styler  product I plan to use. It's between an approved mhm product, flaxseed gel, or a non approve product, Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie. I'm leaning more towards the Shea Moisture product because I do not feel like making flaxseed gel.

Summer is just around the corner, so I plan on working out like a mad woman and these mini twists will be perfect for my hair during my workouts


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 18, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Wow so maybe its them? Please let me know how the butters n bars rhassoul clay differs.



Ok I'll let you know.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 19, 2015)

Just popping in to say how much I LOVE this regi and how fitting it is for a lazy natural such as myself! 

Also want to remind y'all that this like every other regi we have encountered along our individual HHJ is open to interpretation. You seriously have to take the parts of this regi that resound within your soul and adapt them to YOUR hair. 
 For example: My hair does well with a BS conditioner wash...but not EVERYDAY! I don't use enough product on my hair to warrant clarifying everyday. Someday a co-wash and re-gel are enough. Some days (VERY RARELY) a water only rinse and re-gel gets the job done. 
For my hair the DC and clay steps are essential. However knowing the properties of bentonite vs rhassoul there is no way i'm using bentonite clay everyday or even a couple times per week! Rhassoul is much more forgiving and agrees with my hair. 

Some ladies are finding that the Leave-in step is not necessary to their regi. It's all about trial and error. Lets keep it going I love being in the midst of all the discoveries...good or bad!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 19, 2015)

I am enjoying the break the twists are giving me. I will wash tomorrow night and do the full regimen. I will be doing a curlformer install on Saturday for a special event. Since my hair is more moisturized I am hoping it turns out well.

Since I've had a break, I'm going to shoot for washes every Tuesday and Friday. Between Friday and Tuesday I will make sure I saturate my hair to give it some extra moisture. If I just don't feel like dealing with my hair I will put in 2 strand twists for a week. Once I get some additional length I will get back to every 3 days. If the wig I want goes on sale, then I will start wiggin it and doing every 3 days. 

I'm not out of the game yet. Just needed to make some adaptions to get me through this in between length stage.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 19, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Just popping in to say how much I LOVE this regi and how fitting it is for a lazy natural such as myself!
> 
> Also want to remind y'all that this like every other regi we have encountered along our individual HHJ is open to interpretation. You seriously have to take the parts of this regi that resound within your soul and adapt them to YOUR hair.
> For example: My hair does well with a BS conditioner wash...but not EVERYDAY! I don't use enough product on my hair to warrant clarifying everyday. Someday a co-wash and re-gel are enough. Some days (VERY RARELY) a water only rinse and re-gel gets the job done.
> ...



I agree.  With me, although I strayed from time time, I have found that following the regimen works for me so that's what I have learned to do.  Like you, my hair loves the BS and conditioner wash and I could probably do it everyday, I just opt not to.  In the beginning, I had to cleanse or CW daily and I'm happy to report that when I want up in the morning, my tiny coils are still visible and all I have to do is spray water to revive my hair.  Before I would wake up to a serious helmet head with no coil in site so I had no choice but to wash again.  

My take away is simple: Remain diligent and maintain patience throughout.  Its a journey afterall... I may not know where I'm going in the beginning but as I travel along, there's enough familiarity that I can now find my way.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 19, 2015)

GHE'd last night and was going to wake up and do steps 4 and 5 but I tracked my new gel and saw that it was being delivered today so I waited till lunchtime. I ordered Beautiful Curls defining gel and I must say that so far I like it. My hair is not even halfway dry though but it looks like its going to dry nicely. I also didn't use a leave in because I wanted to see how it would work on its own. I'm kind of hoping I don't like it since I used half the tube already. It was $11 and some change from Vitacost and $5 for shipping. I can't spend $16 on some gel that I can only get 2 uses from. The consistency is more along the lines of watered down conditioner. It smells like my grandmother though. I'm just trying to find something that doesn't have aloe high on the list.

I took a pic, hopefully it works. I can't upload pics that were already taken from my phone, I have to snap a shot right then and there.

ETA: nope pic didn't work


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 19, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> GHE'd last night and was going to wake up and do steps 4 and 5 but I tracked my new gel and saw that it was being delivered today so I waited till lunchtime. I ordered Beautiful Curls defining gel and I must say that so far I like it. My hair is not even halfway dry though but it looks like its going to dry nicely. I also didn't use a leave in because I wanted to see how it would work on its own. I'm kind of hoping I don't like it since I used half the tube already. It was $11 and some change from Vitacost and $5 for shipping. I can't spend $16 on some gel that I can only get 2 uses from. The consistency is more along the lines of watered down conditioner. It smells like my grandmother though. I'm jto find something that doesn't have aloe high on the list.
> 
> I took a pic, hopefully it works. I can't upload pics that were already taken from my phone, I have to snap a shot right then and there.
> 
> ETA: nope pic didn't work



hairtimes5 Thanks for the review! Your pic didn't show.  I've bring eyeing the Beautiful Curls gel since starting mhm but always put it back down.  Next time I'm in whole foods, I'll buy and test it...if I don't like it I can return it.

What's your hair type, porosity!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 19, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> hairtimes5 Thanks for the review! Your pic didn't show.  I've bring eyeing the Beautiful Curls gel since starting mhm but always put it back down.  Next time I'm in whole foods, I'll buy and test it...if I don't like it I can return it.  What's your hair type, porosity!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I am low po 3c total definition and I love Beautiful Curls.  I don't use it full strength I dilute it with bottled or distilled water.  I really use very little BC because I dilute it so much


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 19, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I am low po 3c total definition and I love Beautiful Curls.  I don't use it full strength I dilute it with bottled or distilled water.  I really use very little BC because I dilute it so much



Thank you!  I'm going to try it!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 19, 2015)

faithVA I heavily diluted my KCKT today in a mist spray bottle with distilled water.  After I CW, I sprayed and then applied my gel.  I love it!!  I was still able to use a leave in but I didn't have to disturb the barely defined coils I do have before I can lock them in.  My coils look great! Another plus is that I can mist my hair more if I need to instead of using plain water which to me doesn't help much, plain water actually causes my hair to lose the slip I gained while applying the gel.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 19, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> faithVA I heavily diluted my KCKT today in a mist spray bottle with distilled water.  After I CW, I sprayed and then applied my gel.  I love it!!  I was still able to use a leave in but I didn't have to disturb the barely defined coils I do have before I can lock them in.  My coils look great! Another plus is that I can mist my hair more if I need to instead of using plain water which to me doesn't help much, plain water actually causes my hair to lose the slip I gained while applying the gel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Fabulous. Glad it worked for you. Yes, I'm definitely going to continue diluting my leave-in, even when I'm just doing regular styles. I'm going to try it with my roller set this weekend to see how that works.


----------



## kiannack (Feb 19, 2015)

Leaving out the "leave in" worked wonders for my hair, I'm low porosity btw. I was stuck wearing twistouts cause my wash n go always went frizzy, but not anymore 

I'm able to shorten my regimen during the week by doing a quick mudwash with sodium bentonite then gel. The sodium bentonite does not dry my hair out at all, I leave it in for 2-3 mins and get better results than using calcium bentonite for 30-45 mins. Msdeekay wrote a post about sodium bentonite here. I just ordered rosewater and plan to swap out water with it to see if I can combine step 1 and 2 for the shorter regimen. 

I have never been this excited about my hair ever.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 19, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Fabulous. Glad it worked for you. Yes, I'm definitely going to continue diluting my leave-in, even when I'm just doing regular styles. I'm going to try it with my roller set this weekend to see how that works.



Let us know how your roller set turns out.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 19, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> faithVA I heavily diluted my KCKT today in a mist spray bottle with distilled water.  After I CW, I sprayed and then applied my gel.  I love it!!  I was still able to use a leave in but I didn't have to disturb the barely defined coils I do have before I can lock them in.  My coils look great! Another plus is that I can mist my hair more if I need to instead of using plain water which to me doesn't help much, plain water actually causes my hair to lose the slip I gained while applying the gel.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I dilute everything now  that is use which seems to work well for my  low po 3c totally defined hair. Do you dilute your gel?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 19, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I dilute everything now  that is use which seems to work well for my  low po 3c totally defined hair. Do you dilute your gel?



I haven't yet...my recent clay mixture debacle makes me nervous about experimenting with a lot of product so maybe I should dilute just a little if my kccc to see how it works.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 19, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I haven't yet...my recent clay mixture debacle makes me nervous about experimenting with a lot of product so maybe I should dilute just a little if my kccc to see how it works.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I think that's a good idea. I never do more than 1 or 2 oz of anything. I like to switch things up too much. Just put it in a separate container to see how it works.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 19, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> hairtimes5 Thanks for the review! Your pic didn't show.  I've bring eyeing the Beautiful Curls gel since starting mhm but always put it back down.  Next time I'm in whole foods, I'll buy and test it...if I don't like it I can return it.
> 
> What's your hair type, porosity!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I'm low po, don't fully get the typing thing but by my guess I believe I'm mostly 4a, 4b in the back and 3c at the nape.  I really like the results.  My hair dried crunchy, but it always does.  I definitely believe I was heavy handed with the gel based on reviews.  I would repurchase if it lasted longer.  And as far as not using a leave in, love the results. Waiting to see how my hair does over the next few days though.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 19, 2015)

Finally able to sit down at the computer and post some pics.

#1 A little more than halfway dry with Beautiful Curls today.

#2  After rinsing out bentonite mixed with acv last night. What possessed me to use bentonite I don't know. I figured that since I was mixing it with acv maybe I'd have a better result. My hair looked lovely afterwards but felt awful. Please hurry rhassoul!

#3 Uh I don't know what was going on here, this is an old pic that was on my phone. My hair is obviously wet but I don't remember what I'd done to it.

#4 This pic is kind of dark but one of the things I'm noticing as I'm getting closer to max hydration is that my curls are getting tighter (which debunks the bs is a relaxer myth). My curls were bigger on this pic than they are now. I'm loving it. Some people look at 3 a/b/c or whatever wash n gos and covet, I always looked at 4 a/b/c wash n gos and wanted mine to look just like that.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 19, 2015)

Your curls are beautiful!  hairtimes5

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 20, 2015)

Found another pic on my phone. This was taken back in December I believe. It's good to keep pictures or you'll think your hair hasn't progressed. Looking at his picture, I realize that my roots are no longer this puffy anymore. OAN, I figured out that different leave-ins give me different results. Using TJTTT as leave-in makes my hair frizzier and gives me slightly less definition. Tresemme RV and KCKT yield better results for my wngs. Yesterday I tried Beautiful Curls with no leave-in and so far my day 2 hair is holding up pretty well. It feels no different than it does when using a leave-in.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 20, 2015)

This weather is just a no no for my hair. Makes me wanna DC all damn day long! It's 4 degrees this morning and the wind chill makes it feel like -17...


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 20, 2015)

Pics from after regi last night. This was my first routine in a week. It's been consistently in the negatives (ETA: the weather) and I couldn't deal. But I didn't want to lose progress, so...

1. ACV rinse for 10 minutes
2. Sally's Honey Almond conditioner for 1 hour
3. Rinsed out 50%
4. Sealed with Softee Mango Butter
5. GHE overnight.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Finally able to sit down at the computer and post some pics.
> 
> #1 A little more than halfway dry with Beautiful Curls today.
> 
> ...



Very pretty... all of them. You have nice curls.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> Pics from after regi last night. This was my first routine in a week. It's been consistently in the negatives and I couldn't deal. But I didn't want to lose progress, so...
> 
> 1. ACV rinse for 10 minutes
> 2. Sally's Honey Almond conditioner for 1 hour
> ...



Very pretty. Looks nice and moisturized.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2015)

Wearing a twist out today. The break did me good. I feel ready to do my hair tonight. I still want a wig though  I need a sale.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 20, 2015)

All these long pretty curls make me wanna grow my hair out of the TWA now.  Decisions, decisions!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Feb 20, 2015)

Hairtime5 and Duchess007, beautiful curls ladies!!!!


----------



## Guinan (Feb 20, 2015)

I finished my mini twists yesterday!! And I LOVE them. All I had to do was wake and shake My mini goal is to keep them in for 2wks. My ultimate goal is to keep them in for 4wks.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> All these long pretty curls make me wanna grow my hair out of the TWA now.  Decisions, decisions!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Let it grow! Let it grow! Let it grow!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I finished my mini twists yesterday!! And I LOVE them. All I had to do was wake and shake My mini goal is to keep them in for 2wks. My ultimate goal is to keep them in for 4wks.



Are you going to wash in them?


----------



## Guinan (Feb 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Are you going to wash in them?


 
I haven't decided yet. I did spritz them this morning with some diluted Giovanni leave-in. I think after I have had them in for 2wks I might do a ACV rinse and see how my hair holds up.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 20, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> All these long pretty curls make me wanna grow my hair out of the TWA now.  Decisions, decisions!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



And your avi makes me wanna cut mine


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 20, 2015)

Today I combined the DC and the clay step. Simply by adding conditioner and other stuff to my Ayurvedic powders (still waiting on my rhassoul!!)  I got what I wanted, defined, hydrated curls that will now air dry all day long in the house cause ain't nobody going anywhere in this cold!

My wild hair for the day...all dry!


----------



## Guinan (Feb 20, 2015)

Pics before installing my mini twists and then after. It took me about 8-10hrs in a course of 2days. I used shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and Giovanni gel as my styler. I primarily used the gel for the front.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Pics before installing my mini twists and then after. It took me about 8-10hrs in a course of 2days.



Your twist turned out nice.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Let it grow! Let it grow! Let it grow!



HaHaHa!  I'll have to see after the Summer but I will grow it out for sure WHEN I reach max hydration, and I will reach MH!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 20, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> And your avi makes me wanna cut mine



Aww, thanks!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## werenumber2 (Feb 20, 2015)

So I think I'm finallllllly going to start the MHM tonight! I haven't had a shampoo in about 12 days though.  Will the baking soda/conditioner mix get my scalp clean enough?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> HaHaHa!  I'll have to see after the Summer but I will grow it out for sure WHEN I reach max hydration, and I will reach MH!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Yes you will.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 20, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Pics before installing my mini twists and then after. It took me about 8-10hrs in a course of 2days. I used shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and Giovanni gel as my styler. I primarily used the gel for the front.



SMH! Why does it have to be do shiny, thick and beautiful tho?!?!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2015)

werenumber2 said:


> So I think I'm finallllllly going to start the MHM tonight! I haven't had a shampoo in about 12 days though.  Will the baking soda/conditioner mix get my scalp clean enough?



Remember you are also doing the clay step so your scalp will be clean between step 1 and step 3.

Are you low porosity? If so then baking soda. Maybe start with 2 tsp to make sure your scalp is ok with it. If not then stick to ACV.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 20, 2015)

werenumber2 said:


> So I think I'm finallllllly going to start the MHM tonight! I haven't had a shampoo in about 12 days though.  Will the baking soda/conditioner mix get my scalp clean enough?



It'll get just shy of squeaky clean, yep!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 20, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Pics before installing my mini twists and then after. It took me about 8-10hrs in a course of 2days. I used shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and Giovanni gel as my styler. I primarily used the gel for the front.



Your twists look beautiful.  I am glad that they came out so well.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 20, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Pics before installing my mini twists and then after. It took me about 8-10hrs in a course of 2days. I used shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and Giovanni gel as my styler. I primarily used the gel for the front.



Gorgeous


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 20, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Pics before installing my mini twists and then after. It took me about 8-10hrs in a course of 2days. I used shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and Giovanni gel as my styler. I primarily used the gel for the front.



LOVE your curls, and the twists look great!


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 20, 2015)

Sitting with the Faith In Nature Hemp and Meadowfoam conditioner (as recommended up thread) as my DC. I also used it with BS for step 1 and I love it so far. It has great slip, definitely better than TJTTT, in my opinion. Feel like I had slightly more shrinkage than I've seen  don't know if it's down to my protein boost or the conditioner. Either way, my hair felt soft when I undid my plaits and super soft with the FIN condish. I will see how it feels when I wash it out.
Thanks for the recommendation NIKKE121


----------



## AJellyCake (Feb 20, 2015)

I love this thread!!!


Soooo I went out and got the Tresemme Perfectly  Undone conditioner based on the recommendations in this thread. It was nice to be able to find something so easily in the ground!

You all are right: it does smell amazing. And it made my hair feel very soft and silky. I then did a thicker rhassoul/bentonite mix and used Hello Curly. 

So far, my hair is in great shape: it's soft and moisturized. I had to diffuse it today, and, interestingly enough, my hair seems to have  dried much more quickly than normal--which is a great thing  in this freezing weather!!


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 20, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Pics before installing my mini twists and then after. It took me about 8-10hrs in a course of 2days. I used shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and Giovanni gel as my styler. I primarily used the gel for the front.



Very pretty, I'm jealous. Although my strands are medium to coarse in some areas, my hair isn't real dense to my mini twists look real scalpy.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 20, 2015)

While I was in Target today I picked up the Tresemme' Perfectly (un) Done conditioner.  I can't wait to try it out tomorrow, it seems very promising as a cw and maybe leavein though I love me some kckt.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 20, 2015)

I have two and a half giant bottles of the other Tresemme formulas so I can't right now but the PJ in me wants to try the undone so badly.  It's been below zero here so I haven't been able to do my daily co-wash so I've had a fro for the better part of the week and today I tried a puff which was somewhat successful.  I am getting movement when I shake my head when my hair is fully dry, I'm getting excited.  I wish I could say I have something picture worthy.  Cleansed with Tresemme and BS, Currently DC-ing overnight with my new love Herbal Blends and will clay in the AM.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 21, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I have two and a half giant bottles of the other Tresemme formulas so I can't right now but the PJ in me wants to try the undone so badly.  It's been below zero here so I haven't been able to do my daily co-wash so I've had a fro for the better part of the week and today I tried a puff which was somewhat successful.  I am getting movement when I shake my head when my hair is fully dry, I'm getting excited.  I wish I could say I have something picture worthy.  Cleansed with Tresemme and BS, Currently DC-ing overnight with my new love Herbal Blends and will clay in the AM.



Girl don't I know but the price tag pulled me in, Lol.  I literally have Tresemme bottles everywhere; in the kitchen for quick access for mixing, in the bathroom in the shower, on the counter for styling and some stored underneath the vanity...and now this one sitting on my nightstand.  I've gone conditioner insane but my hair thanks me.

As for you, if you're getting movement on dry hair then you're definitely in a good place.  I need to order some of that Herbal blends.  I'm closing on a house in a few weeks that I'm representing both the buyer and seller so I'm going shopping for conditioner, gel and clays!  

The other day my daughter and I were in the self-checkout line at the grocery store when I asked why was she using so many bags? Her response:  don't you need them for our hair?  My response: my girl!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Honey Bee (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm sick. SO had it last weekend; this week is my turn. I hadn't washed my hair in a little over a week and I didn't have it in me to do the full MHM thing, so I just prepooed with VO5 Clarifying cond and cowashed with some kinda mask. My coils were popping (even SO noticed and he don't notice _ish_), but I no longer see any forward momentum in my bang area.  I see I'ma have to get back on my grind.

Where are we buying our clay these days, ladies? I'm almost out.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 21, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I'm sick. SO had it last weekend; this week is my turn. I hadn't washed my hair in a little over a week and I didn't have it in me to do the full MHM thing, so I just prepooed with VO5 Clarifying cond and cowashed with some kinda mask. My coils were popping (even SO noticed and he don't notice _ish_), but I no longer see any forward momentum in my bang area.  I see I'ma have to get back on my grind.
> 
> Where are we buying our clay these days, ladies? I'm almost out.


 

I hope you feel better. 

I get my clay from a natural food market.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 21, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I'm sick. SO had it last weekend; this week is my turn. I hadn't washed my hair in a little over a week and I didn't have it in me to do the full MHM thing, so I just prepooed with VO5 Clarifying cond and cowashed with some kinda mask. My coils were popping (even SO noticed and he don't notice _ish_), but I no longer see any forward momentum in my bang area.  I see I'ma have to get back on my grind.
> 
> Where are we buying our clay these days, ladies? I'm almost out.



Feel better honeybee. 
I order mine through Amazon. I need reorder some bentonite soon.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 21, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Where are we buying our clay these days, ladies? I'm almost out.



I buy mine from New Directions Aromatics...2.2 lbs of rhassoul for 8 bucks (its on sale!) 2 lbs usually lasts me a whole year but with this new regi we'll see!


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 21, 2015)

This digging hands into my hair thing is starting to get annoying. I don't know what you've been doing with your hands all day. You can't just attack my hair without permission. Whoosah!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 21, 2015)

KiWiStyle That daughter of yours is something...a girl after my own heart...LOL!  About the hair care and thrifty to boot...awesome.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 21, 2015)

DC-ed overnight and then some in the morning because I had to shovel snow--gazebo crashed under the weight of the snow and freezing rain so I got a little heat going from the workout...LOL.  Got my clay on...rhassoul with honey, ACV and very warm water.  I use the last of my mixture on my face so I'm getting a facial too


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 21, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> KiWiStyle That daughter of yours is something...a girl after my own heart...LOL!  About the hair care and thrifty to boot...awesome.



IKR, it was a proud mommy moment and definitely worthy of bragging rights , Lol!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 21, 2015)

This is a pic of my hair immediately after rinsing the clay.  I have to say the I am pleased. MHM may not be for everyone. It may take lots of time and experimentation while you're learning what works and what doesn't.  Through it all no matter which products I've used or how many styling or conditioning failures I've had the one constant is that I am retaining...zero breakage!  This is the HG of the method for me and the main reason I will stick with it. I just had to share that.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 21, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> DC-ed overnight and then some in the morning because I had to shovel snow--gazebo crashed under the weight of the snow and freezing rain so I got a little heat going from the workout...LOL.  Got my clay on...rhassoul with honey, ACV and very warm water.  I use the last of my mixture on my face so I'm getting a facial too



Oh boy, I hope that wasn't an expensive problem.  I love clay facials, I think I'll get one in today when I do my regimen.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 21, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> This is a pic of my hair immediately after rinsing the clay.  I have to say the I am pleased. MHM may not be for everyone. It may take lots of time and experimentation while you're learning what works and what doesn't.  Through it all no matter which products I've used or how many styling or conditioning failures I've had the one constant is that I am retaining...zero breakage!  This is HG of the method for me and the main reason I will stick with it. I just had to share that.



Awesome results!!!  Congrats on getting no breakage, that's a huge deal!! You give me hope hair twin!

ETA: hollup!  Have you reached MH!?!?!  If not, you're very close!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 21, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I have two and a half giant bottles of the other Tresemme formulas so I can't right now but the PJ in me wants to try the undone so badly.  It's been below zero here so I haven't been able to do my daily co-wash so I've had a fro for the better part of the week and today I tried a puff which was somewhat successful.  I am getting movement when I shake my head when my hair is fully dry, I'm getting excited.  I wish I could say I have something picture worthy.  Cleansed with Tresemme and BS, Currently DC-ing overnight with my new love Herbal Blends and will clay in the AM.



Me too! I have six bottles of Radiant Volume but I want to try this one so bad.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 21, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Awesome results!!!  Congrats on getting no breakage, that's a huge deal!! You give me hope hair twin!  ETA: hollup!  Have you reached MH!?!?!  If not, you're very close!!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


I don't really know if I'm there or not. I know that my hair is a thousand times better than before I started MHM back in November.  I'm not really sure what MH looks or feels like on my hair.  I love this HJ.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> This is a pic of my hair immediately after rinsing the clay.  I have to say the I am pleased. MHM may not be for everyone. It may take lots of time and experimentation while you're learning what works and what doesn't.  Through it all no matter which products I've used or how many styling or conditioning failures I've had the one constant is that I am retaining...zero breakage!  This is the HG of the method for me and the main reason I will stick with it. I just had to share that.



Very nice curls and definition.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 21, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I don't really know if I'm there or not. I know that my hair is a thousand times better than before I started MHM back in November.  I'm not really sure what MH looks or feels like on my hair.  I love this HJ.



Look up DanaBNatural on YouTube, she's reach MH and her hair is very similar to ours.  Her hair in the beginning looks very similar to mine when I started. 

How long do you leave your clay on?
Cattypus1

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 21, 2015)

I learned something else today.  My hair need both the clarify and clay steps for maximum penetration of the moisture in steps 2&4.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 21, 2015)

Do we actually have a link to where the tresemme Perfectly undone has in fact been approved by msdeekay or pinkcube?  I was about to use it when my inner voice said, STOP!

ETA:  my inner voice should have said read first...nevermind, I compared the labels.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 21, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> View attachment 297901 This is a pic of my hair immediately after rinsing the clay. I have to say the I am pleased. MHM may not be for everyone. It may take lots of time and experimentation while you're learning what works and what doesn't. Through it all no matter which products I've used or how many styling or conditioning failures I've had the one constant is that I am retaining...zero breakage! This is the HG of the method for me and the main reason I will stick with it. I just had to share that.


 
This is why I do it - NO BREAKAGE.  I am a 3c with total definition but I need it to reduce tangles and breakage.  I am glad to have someone else say it, i know that people are getting tired of hearing me say it.


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 21, 2015)

So I've stopped using baking soda and now use Castile soap mixed with conditioner. I love the results. No scalp itching at all even when I DC overnight. I just order the trader joe's conditioner and will be using this for step 1 going forward. I've been doing some research and some people have been mixing Castile soap with coconut milk for step 1. Interesting. Thoughts?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 21, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> So I've stopped using baking soda and now use Castile soap mixed with conditioner. I love the results. No scalp itching at all even when I DC overnight. I just order the trader joe's conditioner and will be using this for step 1 going forward. I've been doing some research and some people have been mixing Castile soap with coconut milk for step 1. Interesting. Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



My thoughts are to make sure you aren't coconut or protein sensitive before using coconut milk in anything.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> So I've stopped using baking soda and now use Castile soap mixed with conditioner. I love the results. No scalp itching at all even when I DC overnight. I just order the trader joe's conditioner and will be using this for step 1 going forward. I've been doing some research and some people have been mixing Castile soap with coconut milk for step 1. Interesting. Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



You are probably fine to do this. As KiWiStyle said though, this option isnt good for low porosity hair.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Today I had it on about 45 minutes but usually I'll do an hour or so.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 21, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> This is why I do it - NO BREAKAGE. I am a 3c with total definition but I need it to reduce tangles and breakage. I am glad to have someone else say it, i know that people are getting tired of hearing me say it.


 Uh uh, girl, say it!  I so wanted to hurry out of the TWA stage and I didn't realize that MHM would help get me there.  I have always thought that I was a slow grower until MHM.  I'm a 4-something, maybe a-b.  I don't think I'm a c but maybe MHM has me fooled.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 21, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> My thoughts are to make sure you aren't coconut or protein sensitive before using coconut milk in anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


 Let the church say "Amen"!


----------



## Guinan (Feb 21, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> This is a pic of my hair immediately after rinsing the clay.  I have to say the I am pleased. MHM may not be for everyone. It may take lots of time and experimentation while you're learning what works and what doesn't.  Through it all no matter which products I've used or how many styling or conditioning failures I've had the one constant is that I am retaining...zero breakage!  This is the HG of the method for me and the main reason I will stick with it. I just had to share that.



Gurl, them curls are popping! !


----------



## Guinan (Feb 21, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Uh uh, girl, say it!  I so wanted to hurry out of the TWA stage and I didn't realize that MHM would help get me there.  I have always thought that I was a slow grower until MHM.  I'm a 4-something, maybe a-b.  I don't think I'm a c but maybe MHM has me fooled.



Yassss!! Since discovering this method my hair has been growing like weeds. I'm also 4a/b. This reggie has helped me ALOT with retention & understanding my hair.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 21, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Look up DanaBNatural on YouTube, she's reach MH and her hair is very similar to ours.  Her hair in the beginning looks very similar to mine when I started.  How long do you leave your clay on? Cattypus1  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


I looked her up. Based on her definition, I'm there. Now it's about keeping it there. Rock on!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 21, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I learned something else today.  My hair need both the clarify and clay steps for maximum penetration of the moisture in steps 2&4.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


Once again, you are my hair twin. LOL


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 21, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I looked her up. Based on her definition, I'm there. Now it's about keeping it there. Rock on!



I thought so!  Just continue doing what you do and you'll be fine!  Congratulations!!!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 21, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Today I had it on about 45 minutes but usually I'll do an hour or so.



Next week I'll try doing it for an hour to see if I notice a difference.  When I first started the mhm, I did it for a few hours but didn't see any real benefit.  

I was able to salvage the clay and coconut milk mishap with the recommendation of a member.  I don't know if she want to take credit or not so I'll let her raise her hand if she want to be acknowledged , (hint, hint raise your hand ;-).   

I never took my clay mix from the fridge so I still had it.  I took a few tbsp of the mix,  added more clay (red), honey and water.  It actually worked to lesson the effects of the coconut milk and my hair felt nice afterwards!  I'm so glad because 1 cup is a lot..I'm glad I couldn't bring myself to trash it yet.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Feb 22, 2015)

I couldn't resist. Went to target today and purchase the conditioner that y'all were talking about. That stuff smells amazing! ! I can't wait to try it in two weeks.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 22, 2015)

I just now rinsed my hair of conditioner since applying it yesterday afternoon.  My hair is really growing in nicely the way I want it to, I'm definitely seeing more clumped curls even tho I didn't use BS this time.  I think I'll see better improvement on my next wash day on Tuesday because I plan to complete all steps, including the CLCT, using a real DC and leaving the clay on for an hour.  

I'm so excited to see what the month of March will bring!  Hat season will be pretty much over but here in Chicago you really won't know for sure when that'll be, Lol. As soon as we get some consistent 40-50 degree weather, I'm giving the hat a rest.  I don't like them but my bald head forced me to wear them this year.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 22, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Yassss!! Since discovering this method my hair has been growing like weeds. I'm also 4a/b. This reggie has helped me ALOT with retention & understanding my hair.



Keep saying it,  this method is the key to retention. It is too bad that people don't understand that MHM will prevent breakage.  My hair has always had total definition but the method has given me almost total retention.


----------



## kiannack (Feb 22, 2015)

Just did a clay rinse with rhassoul mixed with a tea rinse(catnip and camomile) and rosewater then sealed with kccc.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 22, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Keep saying it,  this method is the key to retention. It is too bad that people don't understand that MHM will prevent breakage.  My hair has always had total definition but the method has given me almost total retention.


Again, let the church say "Amen"!


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 22, 2015)

kiannack said:


> Just did a clay rinse with rhassoul mixed with a tea rinse(catnip and camomile) and rosewater then sealed with kccc.   View attachment 298063
> 
> 
> View attachment 298065



Love this. My wet hair looks like yours in this pic
ETA: a pic of my hair still wet after gel (Dec.14)


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 22, 2015)

I  got my sodium bentonite so I will try it out.  I am going to leave it on overnight as usual so I hope that is not a problem.  I am going to do it with whole milk.  I will report back. 

Lo Po 3c total definition


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 22, 2015)

aharri23 I was on Sweet Soul Magic's FB page and saw where you were going to get the Curl Stimulator gel. Have you gotten it yet? If so, do you like it? I know you were using the original UFD Curly Magic which is what Hello Curly was. I compared the ingredients of the Sweet Soul gel to Hello Curly and they appear to be different, but I saw where someone mentioned it and she said they were the same. Just wondering before I spend my money.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 22, 2015)

Here's my curlformer set. It looks the same as the last time. I may apply diluted gel next time to see if it last longer.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 22, 2015)

I tried to style it but it came out just OK.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Here's my curlformer set. It looks the same as the last time. I may apply diluted gel next time to see if it last longer.



Ur set looks nice. Yea, i always had to use some type of gel in order for my set to last.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I tried to style it but it came out just OK.
> 
> View attachment 298125


 

I like it.


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 22, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> @aharri23 I was on Sweet Soul Magic's FB page and saw where you were going to get the Curl Stimulator gel. Have you gotten it yet? If so, do you like it? I know you were using the original UFD Curly Magic which is what Hello Curly was. I compared the ingredients of the Sweet Soul gel to Hello Curly and they appear to be different, but I saw where someone mentioned it and she said they were the same. Just wondering before I spend my money.



Yep I got the sweet soul magic last week and I also have the UFD curly magic. They both give a similar result but the SSM has a different fragrance. At first I didn't like it but it's starting to grow on me. I'll probably purchase SSM from now on unless it's out of stock then I have a back up UFD. I used KCCC today after a break and my wash and go turned out blah, back to SSM..


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I tried to style it but it came out just OK.
> 
> View attachment 298125



This is pretty. Your hair looks great! (about 'just ok')


----------



## faithVA (Feb 22, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Ur set looks nice. Yea, i always had to use some type of gel in order for my set to last.





HopefulOne said:


> I like it.





AbsyBlvd said:


> This is pretty. Your hair looks great! (about 'just ok')



Thanks ladies.

I will try it again next month to see if I made any moisture and length progress. I also need to trim my ends.

But it's back to flat twists for now.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 22, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Love this. My wet hair looks like yours in this pic ETA: a pic of my hair still wet after gel (Dec.14)


Very nice.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 22, 2015)

faithVA I love it!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you Cattypus1. It's improving slowly but I'm loving it all.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey Ladies Happy Monday! 

A few MHM observations to start your week. Hope they help somebody! 

1. No leave in. Sure you could do it...i've had excellent results using GEL ONLY. BUT I paid for it after doing it 3 times with a dry flaky scalp and mild breakage. I'm clear on the need and purpose of a leave in for MY hair now. 

2. No clay. Just because I don't have clay doesn't mean I stop the MHM process! ayurvedic powders like Amla, Brhami, Mehandi also provide clay like results  ie curl elongation and definition...not as well as rhassoul or bentonite but it gets the job done in a pinch.

3. Protein sensitive ladies: no need to add stuff to your clay...distilled water is probably your best bet and yields the best results. 

I'll be GHEing alot this week...I never get tired of winter, but I am worn out. My hair can't take much more of this cold, wind , snow, slush, sleet, snain, yuck!


----------



## fluffyforever (Feb 23, 2015)

I need to get back in this pronto. 

Do ya'll know that although I only did the full routine 3 total times in September and partially about 2 times in that same month that my definition stayed in my hair up until now?

That's right. The little definition and length I got 5 months ago is still very visible. Doing that only 3 times really changed my hair. It's only now getting really frizzy again. The only thing I've done since then was wash my hair like I normally did before MHM except I continued to avoid glycerin and used TJTT instead of my usual AO conditioners. 

I'm going to target tomorrow and will pick up the undone conditioner since I could never find that other Tresseme one.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 23, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Hey Ladies Happy Monday!
> 
> A few MHM observations to start your week. Hope they help somebody!
> 
> ...



I didn't use a leave in this morning when I did my wng. This will be my second time, the first went well but I will keep my eye out for the things you mentioned. One thing I did differently this morning was add a layer of JC nourish and shine under my gel. Even though I don't have to leave out much during the day, the heat in my house is a killer. I feel like I can literally feel the heat drying out my hair sometimes so thought I'd try this.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 23, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Yep I got the sweet soul magic last week and I also have the UFD curly magic. They both give a similar result but the SSM has a different fragrance. At first I didn't like it but it's starting to grow on me. I'll probably purchase SSM from now on unless it's out of stock then I have a back up UFD. I used KCCC today after a break and my wash and go turned out blah, back to SSM..



Ok thanks. I'm going to try it when my Hello Curly runs out. I have a little over half a bottle so I'm good for another month or two.


----------



## tashboog (Feb 23, 2015)

Ok ladies so I've tried the Tresemme perfectly undone conditioner and it's a winner . Like the others have said it smells good, has great slip, leaves your hair super soft, and it's cheap. I cowashed with it and my hair felt really soft after rinsing .


----------



## tashboog (Feb 23, 2015)

faithVA your curlformer set looks so soft and shiny . Good job lady .


----------



## Guinan (Feb 23, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I didn't use a leave in this morning when I did my wng. This will be my second time, the first went well but I will keep my eye out for the things you mentioned. One thing I did differently this morning was add a layer of JC nourish and shine under my gel. Even though I don't have to leave out much during the day, the heat in my house is a killer. I feel like I can literally feel the heat drying out my hair sometimes so thought I'd try this.



I didn't use a leavein a couple of times. At first it wasn't too bad, but when i tried a second time my hair was super dry. I didn't get any breakage because i was wearing a wig but if i had wore my hair out im positive that i would have experienced breakage. For my hair i think its ok for me not to use a leavein a couple of times, but i shouldn't do it habitually.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2015)

Love this thread. You "guys" are the best


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 23, 2015)

2nd day hair after Insanity Max 30 and a hot steamy shower! I'm fascinated to see just how WIDE my hair will get before it starts to hang.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2015)

I purchased the Tresemme Undone since I saw it in Krogers. My hair doesn't typically like Tresemme products and they make my scalp itch. But since this one had fewer ingredients I knew it would probably be better. I think it is going to be my go to for step 1, since it is so inexpensive. It works OK for step 2 for detangling but it doesn't really condition my hair and it doesn't feel great when I rinse it. It doesn't feel bad but it doesn't feel great. But I definitely needed a replacement for step 1. And I don't leave chemicals in my head for the leave-in step so I wouldn't use it for step 4. 

Fortunately I have plenty of conditioners in my arsenal to try for step 2. I am hoping one of the Jessicurl conditioners will work. 

I went back to combing my hair at step 2 versus finger combing and I think that is the step that is going to make the difference for me. My hair does not hang down with water. And it takes about 15 minutes of finger combing to get my hair to hang down. But with the comb, I can just comb through and my hair starts to hang and I start to see some curls define and clump. Next time I will try combing at step 1 and see how that works. But with the combing, I finally saw the definition return after I rinsed out the clay. I had tried to just stick with finger detangling but I am going to have to stick with the comb.

Then I used an ultra diluted leave-in and my hair did much better.

Now lets see if I can repeat this process.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks KiWiStyle and tashboog. 

You are funny KiWiStyle. I saw your post from earlier. You know I'm shy


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 23, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> 2nd day hair after Insanity Max 30 and a hot steamy shower! I'm fascinated to see just how WIDE my hair will get before it starts to hang.


  your hair looks so soft and lush! Nice curls!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Love this thread. You "guys" are the best


I second that.  I am getting so much good information.  It's AWESOME!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 23, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> 2nd day hair after Insanity Max 30 and a hot steamy shower! I'm fascinated to see just how WIDE my hair will get before it starts to hang.


That is an excellent description of exactly what my hair is doing...I hope that I reach max-wideness soon...ŁOL


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> 2nd day hair after Insanity Max 30 and a hot steamy shower! I'm fascinated to see just how WIDE my hair will get before it starts to hang.



Cute........


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 23, 2015)

tashboog said:


> Ok ladies so I've tried the Tresemme perfectly undone conditioner and it's a winner . Like the others have said it smells good, has great slip, leaves your hair super soft, and it's cheap. I cowashed with it and my hair felt really soft after rinsing .



That's it I give up! I'm going to go and get this conditioner. It's y'alls fault 

Btw, my rhassoul came in today yay! faithVA the color actually looks different from the one I got from bulk apocathery. Don't know if that means anything.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 23, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> That's it I give up! I'm going to go and get this conditioner. It's y'alls fault
> 
> Btw, my rhassoul came in today yay! faithVA the color actually looks different from the one I got from bulk apocathery. Don't know if that means anything.



What was the colour of your previous batch?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> hairtimes5;21156199[/USER]]That's it I give up! I'm going to go and get this conditioner. It's y'alls fault
> 
> Btw, my rhassoul came in today yay! faithVA the color actually looks different from the one I got from bulk apocathery. Don't know if that means anything.



Was the one from bulk apocathery more reddish? I do think it means something but I'm not sure what 

They aren't all getting their clay from the same regions, so the clays aren't the same.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2015)

I heard back from MsDeeKay about the conditioner.  The Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends is an approved deep conditioner. 

However, she and DubaiDee are not advocating a modified regimen that doesn't include any conditioner at all 

It's here if you want to check it out. It may help some of you who are further along, need to shorter the regimen or think they don't need the full regimen.

http://dubaidee4c.blogspot.com/2015/02/revised-max-hydration-method-regimen-my.html#gpluscomments

I need conditioner and leave-in. But I may check it out on a mid-week wash. My concern is putting clay in my hair if its not detangle. That could be a disaster.

It may be something that works for you tashboog.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Thanks KiWiStyle and tashboog.
> 
> You are funny KiWiStyle. I saw your post from earlier. You know I'm shy



Lol!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I heard back from MsDeeKay about the conditioner.  The Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends is an approved deep conditioner.
> 
> However, she and DubaiDee are not advocating a modified regimen that doesn't include any conditioner at all
> 
> ...



That's great news about the herbal blends, thanks for putting it out there!!

As for the non conditioner use, I'm confused.  Is DubaiDee now saying she doesn't advocate this practice.  I recently read that she says she won't touch conditioner anymore.  Of course, it was probably dated some months ago...so is she now saying the use of conditioner is recommended?  Not that I would practice that anyway.  

I recently learned that my hair behaves better when I do the full regimen.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 23, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> What was the colour of your previous batch?



The previous batch was more of a reddish brown.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> That's great news about the herbal blends, thanks for putting it out there!!
> 
> As for the non conditioner use, I'm confused.  Is DubaiDee now saying she doesn't advocate this practice.  I recently read that she says she won't touch conditioner anymore.  Of course, it was probably dated some months ago...so is she now saying the use of conditioner is recommended?  Not that I would practice that anyway.
> 
> ...



She has offered up a regimen that does not include conditioners. It includes CLCT every 2 to 4 weeks. Then you do the clay step followed by the gel. And if you are high porosity you do the clay step, spritz with ACV or Aloe and then the gel. That's it. 

It probably would work for a few in here. Whoever tries it please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I heard back from MsDeeKay about the conditioner.  The Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends is an approved deep conditioner.  However, she and DubaiDee are not advocating a modified regimen that doesn't include any conditioner at all   It's here if you want to check it out. It may help some of you who are further along, need to shorter the regimen or think they don't need the full regimen.  http://dubaidee4c.blogspot.com/2015/02/revised-max-hydration-method-regimen-my.html#gpluscomments  I need conditioner and leave-in. But I may check it out on a mid-week wash. My concern is putting clay in my hair if its not detangle. That could be a disaster.  It may be something that works for you tashboog.


I love that stuff, that's great news!


----------



## Ajna (Feb 23, 2015)

Ok I am on like day five of this journey and I finally have a routine down that works for me.

I do the baking soda rinse only (just 2 tbsp baking soda, 1 tbsp honey and 4 oz water), then I follow up with my DC (Bee Mine Bee-U-Ti-Ful) and I apply that full strength some days I steam and some days I sleep with in on either works well. Next is the clay for the first three days I used only bentonite clay and my recipe was 4 tbsp clay, 4 tbsp hot water, 4tbsp ACV I mixed that and then I added a 50/50 blend of EVOO and JB Castor oil until I got the consistency I needed the past two days I switched to rhassoul clay my recipe for this is 1/2 c clay, 1/2 c coconut milk, 1/2 c water blend to desired consitency and 1 tbsp JB castor oil.

Now I know this is not approved but it works for me - after I rinse the clay I rinse my hair with tea - either Irish moss, slippery elm or marshmallow.

Then I go to the water down leave in and gel.

So far my curls are clumping very nicely and my hair feels more moisturized. This is a lot of work but I am pleased with the results.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 23, 2015)

How long after freezing the CLCT ingredients is it safe to use it?  I know you can freeze it and reactivate the mix by adding more BS but I don't know how much either. Any help?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 23, 2015)

Sleeping in a clay mix tonight. I'll wash it out and apply leave in (KCKT) and gel in the morning.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> How long after freezing the CLCT ingredients is it safe to use it?  I know you can freeze it and reactivate the mix by adding more BS but I don't know how much either. Any help?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I would guess a few months. When you thaw it out you will know. It will be thin if its too old. I would say add 1 to 2 tsps to reactivate. But next time split your batch in half and just add baking soda to the half you are using.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 23, 2015)

I tried the sodium bentonite clay with 2% milk and I did not like it all.  It felt like it took a lot of time to rinse it out.  I will try it with coconut milk and see how it works.  I will report back on the coconut mik experiment.  I love this thread.

3c loo po  total definition


----------



## Ajna (Feb 23, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I tried the sodium bentonite clay with 2% milk and I did not like it all.  It felt like it took a lot of time to rinse it out.  I will try it with coconut milk and see how it works.  I will report back on the coconut mik experiment.  I love this thread.
> 
> 3c loo po  total definition



That is disappointing...I would imagine the 2% would not have enough fat I think coconut milk has like 22% fat. I love coconut milk hopefully that works better for you.


----------



## AJellyCake (Feb 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I heard back from MsDeeKay about the conditioner.  The Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends is an approved deep conditioner.  However, she and DubaiDee are not advocating a modified regimen that doesn't include any conditioner at all   It's here if you want to check it out. It may help some of you who are further along, need to shorter the regimen or think they don't need the full regimen.  http://dubaidee4c.blogspot.com/2015/02/revised-max-hydration-method-regimen-my.html#gpluscomments  I need conditioner and leave-in. But I may check it out on a mid-week wash. My concern is putting clay in my hair if its not detangle. That could be a disaster.  It may be something that works for you tashboog.


    This is great! It has amazing reviews and the price is excellent.   I thought panthenol was a no-no ingredient though?

ETA: actually it is another conditioner that has panthenol. But I can't find a full ingredients list for the Herbal Blends on the site.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 24, 2015)

Pics from completed wash, today.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 24, 2015)

GM ladies! 
I made a batch of flax seed gel yesterday cause I have less than one use of Ecostyler. I 'll be back with pics after my morning MHM routine.


----------



## fluffyforever (Feb 24, 2015)

Has anyone tried clay other than bentonite and rhassoul?

I'm talking pink clay, French green clay, Australian black clay, etc. how does it compare to bentonite and is it easy to rinse out?


----------



## tashboog (Feb 24, 2015)

AbsyBlvd your hair is really coming along with this regimen . Beautiful curls l!


----------



## tashboog (Feb 24, 2015)

fluffyforever said:


> Has anyone tried clay other than bentonite and rhassoul?
> 
> I'm talking pink clay, French green clay, Australian black clay, etc. how does it compare to bentonite and is it easy to rinse out?


I've used the pink clay from butters-n-bars and I like it. It requires a lot more clay than bentonite and rhassoul to thicken up the mixture. You have to use less water when using pink clay but it was more conditioning for my hair than the other clays. The downside is that it get's everywhere! It looks like a blood bath in my shower cuz the pink clay splashes everywhere . When I added honey it makes the pink clay even more conditioning, but humectants usually make my hair frizzy so now I don't use honey in my mixes just a light oil. I still get good coil definition and clumping with the pink clay as well. I've posted a pic with the pink clay at the beginning of this thread on *page 1, post #11* (last pic) in case you're curious. HTH


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you tashboog:blowkiss: I'm looking forward to the summer time. If I keep up how I am, by then I should see some more progress and the weather should help dry my wash and gos faster


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2015)

AJellyCake said:


> This is great! It has amazing reviews and the price is excellent.   I thought panthenol was a no-no ingredient though?
> 
> ETA: actually it is another conditioner that has panthenol. But I can't find a full ingredients list for the Herbal Blends on the site.



Pantheon is acceptable as long as it is at the bottom of the list and not in the top five.

The ingredients are on the web page but they blend in with the description. Check it out again.


----------



## AJellyCake (Feb 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Pantheon is acceptable as long as it is at the bottom of the list and not in the top five.  The ingredients are on the web page but they blend in with the description. Check it out again.



Thank you! Very helpful, as always.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I would guess a few months. When you thaw it out you will know. It will be thin if its too old. I would say add 1 to 2 tsps to reactivate. But next time split your batch in half and just add baking soda to the half you are using.



Thanks for your help faithVA.  Its thin but it was very thin to begin with because I blended in the vitamix...that thing has no mercy, Lol.

ETA:  It didn't work, Lol.  I'll just do a regular clarify.  

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Pics from completed wash, today.



Very pretty. If my hair looked like this I would definitely wear it out. Your hair is coming along nicely.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 24, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Pics from completed wash, today.


  you are so pretty! It was like looking into Bambi's eyes! Lol I bet you get away with a lot due to those eyes!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2015)

[USER=193854 said:
			
		

> fluffyforever[/USER];21158957]Has anyone tried clay other than bentonite and rhassoul?
> 
> I'm talking pink clay, French green clay, Australian black clay, etc. how does it compare to bentonite and is it easy to rinse out?



I've triend rhassoul (butters n bars), pink clay, red clay, white clay and kaolin. 
I like them all better than bentonite. And I like the rhassoul better than all of them. The pink, red, white and kaolin are too fine and thin for my hair. I have to use too much clay per session and because they are so thin they are messy.

Bentonite is the cheapest and 1/2 cup provides more than any of the others. Bentonite dries my hair out. I have to add a lot of oil to offset the dryness.

Rhassoul is more expensive and 1/2 cup provides less than bentonite but more than the others. Rhassoul is gentler on my hair. I can use just rhassoul and water on my hair and my hair still feels conditioned.

For the pink, red, white and kaolin, I was never able to find a good ratio of water to clay to get a thick consistency. They were more moisturizing than bentonite. They were so light though they didn't weigh my hair down enough. And just messy  

I don't want to see pink or red clay ever again even if its free


----------



## Guinan (Feb 24, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Pics from completed wash, today.



Ur curls are gorg!! Awesome progress.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 24, 2015)

So I love it. I knew I would. My shrinkage is on fleek (my 11 yr old says I shouldn't say that hahaha) but i've always considered extreme shrinkage as a natural protective measure that my hair just does cause that's what it do! Other factors contributing to my shrinkage include the extreme weather (don't we all just wanna curl up into a nice warm ball??) and the fact that I haven't had a true clay wash/rinse in about 2 weeks! 







I'm going to continue to use flaxseed gel for my MHM. My hair dried with soft touchable hold and less frizzy curls.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Believe it or not...one of my "pink" friends at work complimented my hair and before I could stop her she reached out and touched the back of my head...Do I have MHM to blame for someone wanting to touch my hair?  LOL!  The funniest part is that this person is the "I can't stand to have anyone in my personal space" person.   What the heck makes people think this is OK?


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Very pretty. If my hair looked like this I would definitely wear it out. Your hair is coming along nicely.



Your hair on my head, I would definitely wear it out too x



shortdub78 said:


> you are so pretty! It was like looking into Bambi's eyes! Lol I bet you get away with a lot due to those eyes!



shortdub78 you actually made me laugh with that one, but I suspect you are right about getting away with things lol.



pelohello said:


> Ur curls are gorg!! Awesome progress.



pelohello I am still longing for a day where my twists may even resemble yours in the slightest.

Thank you for the compliments ladies.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> So I love it. I knew I would. My shrinkage is on fleek (my 11 yr old says I shouldn't say that hahaha) but i've always considered extreme shrinkage as a natural protective measure that my hair just does cause that's what it do! Other factors contributing to my shrinkage include the extreme weather (don't we all just wanna curl up into a nice warm ball??) and the fact that I haven't had a true clay wash/rinse in about 2 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your curls look cute. I don't see any frizz at all.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 24, 2015)

The canopy stays pretty sleek after it's been gelled...but the undergrowth is dryer and slower to respond to MHM. Time will tell what i'll end up with!

Flax gel observation...my hair is DRY and I don't mean in a bad way. here it is about 4 hrs after and I have absolutely no wet or damp spots!! I have a little bit of flaking but i'm the only one that can notice and I can't stop TOUCHING my hair it's so soft!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2015)

Here is a diy flax gel recipe for all of your diyers. http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlr...tm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20150224_general

There is also a video.

The ingredients are:
Flaxseed gel - packed with omega 3 fatty acids
Chia seeds
Vitamin E oil - to prolong shelf-life
Fresh aloe vera - humectant
Essential oil of choice


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm going to do a Tuesday, Friday schedule for the rest of February and into March. Even though I washed on Sunday, I'm washing again tonight to get on schedule. 

I'm going to repeat what I did on Sunday, to see if I can hold onto definition.


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 24, 2015)

So I was sashaying down the hair products aisle bemoaning the fate of naturals in my corner of the world when I came across this tresemmes vibrant naturals. I'm trying it tomorrow and if it works well, I'm going back to buy all the bottles on the shelf. 

Ingredients - Aqua (Water),Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride,Cetyl Alcohol,Stearyl Alcohol,Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine,Aspartic Acid,Lauroyl Lysine,Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil,Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract,Caprylyl Glycol,Brassica Campestris/Aleurites Fordi Oil Copolymer,Distearyldimonium Chloride,Citric Acid,Ethyl Alcohol,Isopropyl Alcohol,Parfum (Fragrance),Benzyl Alcohol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2015)

[USER=168786 said:
			
		

> msbettyboop[/USER];21160875]So I was sashaying down the hair products aisle bemoaning the fate of naturals in my corner of the world when I came across this tresemmes vibrant naturals. I'm trying it tomorrow and if it works well, I'm going back to buy all the bottles on the shelf.
> 
> Ingredients - Aqua (Water),Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride,Cetyl Alcohol,Stearyl Alcohol,Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine,Aspartic Acid,Lauroyl Lysine,Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil,Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract,Caprylyl Glycol,Brassica Campestris/Aleurites Fordi Oil Copolymer,Distearyldimonium Chloride,Citric Acid,Ethyl Alcohol,Isopropyl Alcohol,Parfum (Fragrance),Benzyl Alcohol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



What spoke to you about that one?

Even though it is as the bottom you are aware that it has Isopropyl Alcohol in it right? I'm not sure about that Copolymer.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What spoke to you about that one?
> 
> Even though it is as the bottom you are aware that it has Isopropyl Alcohol in it right? I'm not sure about that Copolymer.



What faithVA said.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## trebell (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey you guys. I finally did the full regimen today. I'm in Maryland so it's been too cold inside the house and outside to wash. I tried a different twist out pattern. I'll take out the twist on Thursday. I need to read through the thread because I need a better leave in then kkkt. I'm currently in school and have an exam and a speech this week so I apologize for not staying to active.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2015)

[USER=275934 said:
			
		

> trebell[/USER];21161361]Hey you guys. I finally did the full regimen today. I'm in Maryland so it's been too cold inside the house and outside to wash. I tried a different twist out pattern. I'll take out the twist on Thursday. I need to read through the thread because I need a better leave in then kkkt. I'm currently in school and have an exam and a speech this week so I apologize for not staying to active.
> 
> View attachment 298337



Nice twist. What's going on with the kknt?


----------



## trebell (Feb 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Nice twist. What's going on with the kknt?



I don't know? I'm feeling that I want to mix it up a bit. I have used the same products since the beginning. I'm ready to branch out. And thank you Faith. I hope it turns out well.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 24, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Pics from completed wash, today.



Looking good, girl.  I am happy that you are making so much progress.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 24, 2015)

trebell said:


> Hey you guys. I finally did the full regimen today. I'm in Maryland so it's been too cold inside the house and outside to wash. I tried a different twist out pattern. I'll take out the twist on Thursday. I need to read through the thread because I need a better leave in then kkkt. I'm currently in school and have an exam and a speech this week so I apologize for not staying to active.



Your twists look good and I am still laughing at that picture of you that looked like the door went through your head because of the wig on the back of the door.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 24, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Looking good, girl.  I am happy that you are making so much progress.



Thank you HopefulOne I'm enjoying it. I'm glad this method is helping so many if us. Bring on more pics


----------



## trebell (Feb 24, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Your twists look good and I am still laughing at that picture of you that looked like the door went through your head because of the wig on the back of the door.



You know I pushed it out the way today before I took the pic. Lol lol. Ty


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 24, 2015)

trebell said:


> Hey you guys. I finally did the full regimen today. I'm in Maryland so it's been too cold inside the house and outside to wash. I tried a different twist out pattern. I'll take out the twist on Thursday. I need to read through the thread because I need a better leave in then kkkt. I'm currently in school and have an exam and a speech this week so I apologize for not staying to active.



Gorgeous twists!


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 25, 2015)

I have really found that diluting my products works really well for me.  I dilute everything I use and it seems to make it work better.  It seems to absorb into my hair and do what it is supposed to do.


----------



## trebell (Feb 25, 2015)

Good morning guys. 

I think the results are okay. I'll keep trying at it. Maybe do the twist smaller the next time. Excuse the big face lol (I have a long head).


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 25, 2015)

trebell your hair is looking great. Luv your twist out.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2015)

trebell said:


> Good morning guys.
> 
> I think the results are okay. I'll keep trying at it. Maybe do the twist smaller the next time. Excuse the big face lol (I have a long head).
> 
> ...



I think your hair looks fabulous. I don't think you need to change a thing. I love the tapered look


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 25, 2015)

trebell said:


> Good morning guys.
> 
> I think the results are okay. I'll keep trying at it. Maybe do the twist smaller the next time. Excuse the big face lol (I have a long head).



I agree with the others, your curls are lovely and your cut is hot!  Team long head in the house, Lol!!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I agree with the others, your curls are lovely and your cut is hot!  Team long head in the house, Lol!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



You are sooo silly


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2015)

While I'm waiting for my hair to define some more I'm sticking to rollersets and flat twist and the combination of the two.

Washed last night and put 3 flat twist in the back and orange perm rods in the front. Just need it to last me until wash day on Friday. I've got 2 workouts between now and then though


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You are sooo silly



Lol, I like to have fun!  Being silly helps take my mind off waiting on a new curl to clump, its like watching paint dry sometimes.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> While I'm waiting for my hair to define some more I'm sticking to rollersets and flat twist and the combination of the two.
> 
> Washed last night and put 3 flat twist in the back and orange perm rods in the front. Just need it to last me until wash day on Friday. I've got 2 workouts between now and then though
> 
> ...



Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Girl coffee and wine are perfect excuses  I don't want to work out either. But I dislike being extra pudgy more than I dislike working out 

I feel you on waiting for curls to clump. I've been doing this since July and I'm ready for some definition already.


----------



## trebell (Feb 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I think your hair looks fabulous. I don't think you need to change a thing. I love the tapered look



Aww Ty Faith. I ended of pushing the sides down.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 25, 2015)

trebell said:


> Good morning guys.  I think the results are okay. I'll keep trying at it. Maybe do the twist smaller the next time. Excuse the big face lol (I have a long head).



This looks so pretty.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> While I'm waiting for my hair to define some more I'm sticking to rollersets and flat twist and the combination of the two.  Washed last night and put 3 flat twist in the back and orange perm rods in the front. Just need it to last me until wash day on Friday. I've got 2 workouts between now and then though



Faith, that looks  absolutely beautiful.  How can you feel  that you are not making progress?


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 25, 2015)

I did a dc when I got home from a business trip.   Traveling for work  can really mess up a good MHM schedule.  I am going to do the full regimen today to get back on schedule.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Faith, that looks  absolutely beautiful.  How can you feel  that you are not making progress?



Thank you HopefulOne. 

I'm making progress in moisture and I am retaining. Don't get me wrong about that. I wasn't retaining jack last year. I am definitely glad to being doing better. And I'm not going to lie and say I'm not doing better as far as definition. It is just very slow. I swear my hair looks like it's clumping about the same as it was last month.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2015)

So I spoke/texted/whatever with DubaiDee and I promised her I would try something. So this Friday I am going to veer from my regimen. She wants me to clarify my hair with shampoo and then do the CLCT. Skip the conditioner and do the mudwash and then put on the gel. 

So I will do the shampoo and the CLCT and the mudwash. I will have to see if I'm skipping the leave-in. If I don't have any more coils then I'm going to do whatever.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 25, 2015)

I am going to experiment with my clay mix a little bit.  I tried cocunut mix which worked well.  I am going to try heavy cream which has a fat content of 36% and a longer shelf life than coconut milk so I can customize my batches.  I think that the fat content is important for moisturizing so I think the heavy cream should work well.  I will report my results.

3c lo po total definition


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> So I spoke/texted/whatever with DubaiDee and I promised her I would try something. So this Friday I am going to veer from my regimen. She wants me to clarify my hair with shampoo and then do the CLCT. Skip the conditioner and do the mudwash and then put on the gel.
> 
> So I will do the shampoo and the CLCT and the mudwash. I will have to see if I'm skipping the leave-in. If I don't have any more coils then I'm going to do whatever.



Ooh, I can't wait to hear about the results!!  When you say shampoo, do you mean like a store bought product that says "shampoo" on the bottle??  Sulphate or sulphate-free?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Ooh, I can't wait to hear about the results!!  When you say shampoo, do you mean like a store bought product that says "shampoo" on the bottle??  Sulphate or sulphate-free?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I will definitely let you know. I will take pictures of each step so she can see it. 

She wants me to use a clarifying shampoo. Most of them have sulfates. I have ION Hard Water Shampoo, I think. That is a clarifying shampoo. It's rough on my hair. I told her I will be doing this one time. My hair knots up so bad with shampoo, even the gentle ones.

If we get snowed in tonight, I may do it tonight or tomorrow. We have a storm warning starting at 7 pm.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 25, 2015)

Today I decided to give the gel a break.  I CW with diluted Tressame Naturals Perfectly Undone conditioner then diluted kckt and sealed with Camille Rose Moisture Milk.  Surprisingly, the moisture milk sank right into my hair.  Hopefully my hair stays soft because the Curlaide didn't do it in the past since my BC.  I checked the ingredients on both and low and behold, the curlaide has coconut oil as the fourth ingredient while moisture milk has none. I only have about 1 tbsp left so I'll just put it in DDs hair and not repurchase.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I will definitely let you know. I will take pictures of each step so she can see it.
> 
> She wants me to use a clarifying shampoo. Most of them have sulfates. I have ION Hard Water Shampoo, I think. That is a clarifying shampoo. It's rough on my hair. I told her I will be doing this one time. My hair knots up so bad with shampoo, even the gentle ones.
> 
> If we get snowed in tonight, I may do it tonight or tomorrow. We have a storm warning starting at 7 pm.



Great!  I have wanted to use my Redken Cleansing cream, its a chelating shampoo so this is good news.  Its very gentle yet effective so I'll be happy to use it maybe twice a year.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## tashboog (Feb 25, 2015)

faithVA encouraged me to post a pic of my braid out from last weekend. I haven't worn my hair out in 4 months since I'm wigging it til April. So here it is & please be nice guys . Sorry if the pic is big cuz I'm uploading from my iPad.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 25, 2015)

tashboog said:


> faithVA encouraged me to post a pic of my braid out from last weekend. I haven't worn my hair out in 4 months since I'm wigging it til April. So here it is & please be nice guys . Sorry if the pic is big cuz I'm uploading from my iPad.



Yasssssssss!! Ur hair looks gorg!!


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 25, 2015)

tashboog said:


> faithVA encouraged me to post a pic of my braid out from last weekend. I haven't worn my hair out in 4 months since I'm wigging it til April. So here it is & please be nice guys . Sorry if the pic is big cuz I'm uploading from my iPad.


  l

That looks so good.  You are going to be beautiful in April.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 25, 2015)

trebell said:


> Good morning guys.
> 
> I think the results are okay. I'll keep trying at it. Maybe do the twist smaller the next time. Excuse the big face lol (I have a long head).
> 
> ...



Your hair is cute, I love your cut.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 25, 2015)

tashboog said:


> faithVA encouraged me to post a pic of my braid out from last weekend. I haven't worn my hair out in 4 months since I'm wigging it til April. So here it is & please be nice guys . Sorry if the pic is big cuz I'm uploading from my iPad.



Love yours too. Your hair looks so soft.


----------



## tashboog (Feb 25, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Yasssssssss!! Ur hair looks gorg!!





HopefulOne said:


> l
> 
> That looks so good.  You are going to be beautiful in April.





hairtimes5 said:


> Love yours too. Your hair looks so soft.


Awwh thank you so much ladies ! You guys are all so supportive! I just love this thread .


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 25, 2015)

tashboog said:


> faithVA encouraged me to post a pic of my braid out from last weekend. I haven't worn my hair out in 4 months since I'm wigging it til April. So here it is & please be nice guys . Sorry if the pic is big cuz I'm uploading from my iPad.



Are you serious? tashboog your hair looks amazing:notworthy. What is that? A rod set? Twist out? Bantu knot out? Thank you Faith for encouraging the post


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 25, 2015)

Just realised you said it was a braid out. Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah, I encouraged people to post pictures and then got jealous  All this beautiful hair up in here.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 25, 2015)

Me too. I'm trying to stay on top of it but I love a hair pic or 10. But really it's all love


----------



## tashboog (Feb 25, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Are you serious? tashboog your hair looks amazing:notworthy. What is that? A rod set? Twist out? Bantu knot out? Thank you Faith for encouraging the post


Thank you AbsyBlvd . It's actually a scarf braid out. I like the look of them better than a regular braid out .


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 25, 2015)

tashboog Scarf braid out? I'm intrigued..Please do tell me your method for this. I need to up my styling game for spring/summer.


----------



## tashboog (Feb 25, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> tashboog Scarf braid out? I'm intrigued..Please do tell me your method for this. I need to up my styling game for spring/summer.


AbsyBlvd what you do is cut 1 to 2 inch satin strips and take a section of your hair and braid with the scarf so that 1 section is your hair and the other 2 are the scarf. Here is a video of what I'm talking about.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EuvxTXRCHrc


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 25, 2015)

tashboog Ooh, I get it. Can't wait to try it, thank you x


----------



## tashboog (Feb 25, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> tashboog Ooh, I get it. Can't wait to try it, thank you x


Your welcome . I hope you end up liking it too .


----------



## tashboog (Feb 25, 2015)

AbsyBlvd now if I can get my wash n go to look as lovely as yours that would make me very happy .


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 25, 2015)

tashboog Aww thanks


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> tashboog Scarf braid out? I'm intrigued..Please do tell me your method for this. I need to up my styling game for spring/summer.



tashboog is a styling queen. I don't even try to keep up


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 25, 2015)

Mixed my rhassoul, totally different experience. Yeah the batch from bulk apocathery was nothing like this at all. I could barely add any water to it and it would be a runny mess. Glad I'm on here because I would've sworn off rhassoul forever had faithVA not pointed out that something wasn't right.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Mixed my rhassoul, totally different experience. Yeah the batch from bulk apocathery was nothing like this at all. I could barely add any water to it and it would be a runny mess. Glad I'm on here because I would've sworn off rhassoul forever had faithVA not pointed out that something wasn't right.



I'm glad you are on here too. Because I would be mad if I spent money at Bulk Apothecary and got some runny clay.  I'm afraid to try the other brands now 

Let us know how it works.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 25, 2015)

KiWiStyle...and now I know why I was unimpressed with the SM Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil masque...3rd ingredient-coconut oil!  I should have read the ingredients BEFORE I used it as my DC today.  My hair started shrinking immediately as I was applying the DC.  Oh well, got my clay on and watching AR.  My coils will recover.


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 25, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Mixed my rhassoul, totally different experience. Yeah the batch from bulk apocathery was nothing like this at all. I could barely add any water to it and it would be a runny mess. Glad I'm on here because I would've sworn off rhassoul forever had @faithVA not pointed out that something wasn't right.



 I have 4 lbs to use up. Damn bulk apothecary!!


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> So I spoke/texted/whatever with DubaiDee and I promised her I would try something. So this Friday I am going to veer from my regimen. She wants me to clarify my hair with shampoo and then do the CLCT. Skip the conditioner and do the mudwash and then put on the gel.
> 
> So I will do the shampoo and the CLCT and the mudwash. I will have to see if I'm skipping the leave-in. If I don't have any more coils then I'm going to do whatever.


 I've been doing her method the past week (no conditioner, only clay plus gel) my hair dries faster and it is quicker to do, but I lost a bit of definition with each wash. I'm going back to the original regimen and I will omit the leave-in step.

Now my results may be messed up because I'm not using flax seed gel (I'm using Hello curly) and my rhassoul isn't like everyone elses (im using bulk apothecarys)


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I've been doing her method the past week (no conditioner, only clay plus gel) my hair dries faster and it is quicker to do, but I lost a bit of definition with each wash. I'm going back to the original regimen and I will omit the leave-in step.
> 
> Now my results may be messed up because I'm not using flax seed gel (I'm using Hello curly) and my rhassoul isn't like everyone elses (im using bulk apothecarys)



Can you try the modified regimen with some bentonite? I don't think its the gel.

If we are snowed in tomorrow I will try it and let you know. I'm skeptical but will give it a try. I figured you had tried it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 25, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> KiWiStyle...and now I know why I was unimpressed with the SM Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil masque...3rd ingredient-coconut oil!  I should have read the ingredients BEFORE I used it as my DC today.  My hair started shrinking immediately as I was applying the DC.  Oh well, got my clay on and watching AR.  My coils will recover.



Oh, so sorry :-(.  Your beautiful curls  will be fine. Its crazy how it works for me and I know my hair don't get along with coconut oil.  Maybe adding the extra manuka honey and steaming countered the coconut.  Thanks for telling me, I'll curb it too.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh, so sorry :-(.  Your beautiful curls  will be fine. Its crazy how it works for me and I know my hair don't get along with coconut oil.  Maybe adding the extra manuka honey and steaming countered the coconut.  Thanks for telling me, I'll curb it too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



My hair doesn't like coconut oil and it liked the SM just fine. I just don't use it often because it leaves a heavy film on mg hair. I used it straight.


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Can you try the modified regimen with some bentonite? I don't think its the gel.
> 
> If we are snowed in tomorrow I will try it and let you know. I'm skeptical but will give it a try. I figured you had tried it.



I don't have any benonite atm. I'll buy some soon and try it again


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 26, 2015)

Got up extra early to finish my hair since baby boy had physical therapy this morning only to walk out past the big picture window and see that it's snowing so no therapy today. Could've slept in longer. Oh well!

I have a few thoughts this morning, the first being that I'm not so sure about clay for my hair anymore. Rhassoul is definitely better for me, but I still don't get the results from clay that everyone else gets. My hair doesn't feel soft afterwards (its not hard either though), there's no more clumping or definition than I get without it, and my hair feels coated in a weird way. Last night I did it as step 1, even steamed with it, then dc'd under the steamer, finger detangled and rinsed, and GHE'd last night. I'm going to give it another shot with the steps in the right order but I doubt if it makes a difference since either way I always get the same results. I just want to be sure. I do the full regimen once a week and then cowash once a week. When I cowash only I get great results. I remember faithVA saying that not everyone may need this method, I'm starting to think that may be me. Another thing is how my hair was loving the bs mix at first but now it just turns to straw almost immediately if I use bs or castile 

One good thing I have discovered though is that I do not need a leave in. Not long after I big chopped I noticed that my hair would always dry hard. This went on for years and I could not figure out why. I tried just about every leave in that people swore was the holy grail product and all I ever ended up with was hard hair. I tried it in combination with different oils, again always hard, dry hair. It never dawned on me that my hair did not like leave in. Since I've stopped using leave in my hair is drying completely different, especially when I layer JC nourish and shine under my gel. For the first time since becoming natural my hair is drying soft and I'm not seeing any breakage.

Another good thing is that I've mastered the wash n go, something I always wanted to do. I have my technique down, how much gel to use and the best way to apply it to my hair to get good results. That alone was worth it. Before trying MHM the first time back in July I was so fed up with my hair. It was like it was going through the terrible two's and just acting up. My signature twist outs weren't looking the same and I really wanted to start doing wngs so I'm glad I have that figured out now. So even if MHM is not for me, I'm glad for the experience because I've learned more about my hair than I did in the 2 and a half years before.


----------



## trebell (Feb 26, 2015)

tashboog said:


> faithVA encouraged me to post a pic of my braid out from last weekend. I haven't worn my hair out in 4 months since I'm wigging it til April. So here it is & please be nice guys . Sorry if the pic is big cuz I'm uploading from my iPad.



Werk yessss. Love this.


----------



## trebell (Feb 26, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Your hair is cute, I love your cut.



Ty. I can't wait to get some length on the sides for roller sets.


----------



## Ajna (Feb 26, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Got up extra early to finish my hair since baby boy had physical therapy this morning only to walk out past the big picture window and see that it's snowing so no therapy today. Could've slept in longer. Oh well!
> 
> I have a few thoughts this morning, the first being that I'm not so sure about clay for my hair anymore. Rhassoul is definitely better for me, but I still don't get the results from clay that everyone else gets. My hair doesn't feel soft afterwards (its not hard either though), there's no more clumping or definition than I get without it, and my hair feels coated in a weird way. Last night I did it as step 1, even steamed with it, then dc'd under the steamer, finger detangled and rinsed, and GHE'd last night. I'm going to give it another shot with the steps in the right order but I doubt if it makes a difference since either way I always get the same results. I just want to be sure. I do the full regimen once a week and then cowash once a week. When I cowash only I get great results. I remember faithVA saying that not everyone may need this method, I'm starting to think that may be me. Another thing is how my hair was loving the bs mix at first but now it just turns to straw almost immediately if I use bs or castile
> 
> ...



Well that is awesome that you learned more about your hair! That is the goal. It sounds like your hair is high porosity.

Thanks for sharing why it did not work for you. I learn so much on these pages.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> hairtimes5;21167733[/USER]]Got up extra early to finish my hair since baby boy had physical therapy this morning only to walk out past the big picture window and see that it's snowing so no therapy today. Could've slept in longer. Oh well!
> 
> I have a few thoughts this morning, the first being that I'm not so sure about clay for my hair anymore. Rhassoul is definitely better for me, but I still don't get the results from clay that everyone else gets. My hair doesn't feel soft afterwards (its not hard either though), there's no more clumping or definition than I get without it, and my hair feels coated in a weird way. Last night I did it as step 1, even steamed with it, then dc'd under the steamer, finger detangled and rinsed, and GHE'd last night. I'm going to give it another shot with the steps in the right order but I doubt if it makes a difference since either way I always get the same results. I just want to be sure. I do the full regimen once a week and then cowash once a week. When I cowash only I get great results. I remember faithVA saying that not everyone may need this method, I'm starting to think that may be me. Another thing is how my hair was loving the bs mix at first but now it just turns to straw almost immediately if I use bs or castile
> 
> ...



Glad your leaving the baking soda alone. It makes me cringe every time I hear a non low porosity lady say they are going to use it. Next time you use the clay just use water and clay and 1/4 tsp of acv. Make a medium consistency. If it doesn't work then you know it's definitely the clay. Make sure you are using any oils or butters in step 1 or 2.

Let us know.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 26, 2015)

Yaaaaay my haul is finally here. My hair is sooooooo thirsty!! After I destroy all the packing material and evidence of this purchase from my DH i'm off to MHM!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 26, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Yaaaaay my haul is finally here. My hair is sooooooo thirsty!! After I destroy all the packing material and evidence of this purchase from my DH i'm off to MHM!



Lol, that's how I'll be in a few weeks!  I have to hide my haul too! I'm dreaming of all the lbs of clay I'll have,  jars of herbal blends, Tressemme conditioners, KKKT, KCCC, conditioner caps and the gel recommeded by by Dubai!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Glad your leaving the baking soda alone. It makes me cringe every time I hear a non low porosity lady say they are going to use it. Next time you use the clay just use water and clay and 1/4 tsp of acv. Make a medium consistency. If it doesn't work then you know it's definitely the clay. Make sure you are using any oils or butters in step 1 or 2.
> 
> Let us know.



Will do. I thought I was low porosity, especially with the way my hair was responding at first to the bs, but I'm thinking now that I'm normal porosity.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 26, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Yaaaaay my haul is finally here. My hair is sooooooo thirsty!! After I destroy all the packing material and evidence of this purchase from my DH i'm off to MHM!



Lol, thought I was the only one that did that. Then those loud mouth kids of mine are always hollering out, "Mom you got a package!"


----------



## fluffyforever (Feb 26, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Yaaaaay my haul is finally here. My hair is sooooooo thirsty!! After I destroy all the packing material and evidence of this purchase from my DH i'm off to MHM!



I just finished making an order with New Directions Aromatics. I ordered 4 different types of clay: 

French Green
French Pink
Australian Midnight Black
Rhassoul

I can't wait for mine to come. I'll be destroying and hiding the boxes too.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 26, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Yaaaaay my haul is finally here. My hair is sooooooo thirsty!! After I destroy all the packing material and evidence of this purchase from my DH i'm off to MHM!


That's hilarious. I actually used to feel a little guilt about my purchases but my DH is now very interested in my hair. He wants to now what's in the box. LOL. he's even let me clay him.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2015)

OK I finished the Dubai modified mhm. I'm tired now. Lol. Glad I'm off today.

 I clarified with ion hard water shampoo. I used dubaidees clct recipe. It did initially show more definition than any other time I have done it. But then the definition disappeared . I left that in for  1 hour. Then I did the clay mix which is quarter cup of acv, quarter cup of water and 2 tbsp clay with a few drops of EO. It worked well. Then I used diluted kccc.

I haven't used gel in months do I have nothing to compare it to. But I did see some definition when applying the clay. My curls still don't separate. And I won't know what this really looks like until it dries. My hair tends to just dry into an afro.

I am concerned about my hair tangling as it dries. Im also concerned about my hair drying out. If it doesn't tangle then I will stick with this regimen. If not I'm not sure what I'm going to do.
My hair did not miss the conditioner.

Its ugly shaped right now. I may take pictures later. And I will update on my progress.


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 26, 2015)

Just can't get a good picture with mobile devices darn it!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## trebell (Feb 26, 2015)

Videos like this make me so happy to be natural. Can I live thru anyone with long hair. Please do this style for me lol. 

http://youtu.be/DsIhTdHlO7Y


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> OK I finished the Dubai modified mhm. I'm tired now. Lol. Glad I'm off today.
> 
> I clarified with ion hard water shampoo. I used dubaidees clct recipe. It did initially show more definition than any other time I have done it. But then the definition disappeared . I left that in for  1 hour. Then I did the clay mix which is quarter cup of acv, quarter cup of water and 2 tbsp clay with a few drops of EO. It worked well. Then I used diluted kccc.
> 
> ...



Keep us updated...I'm gonna stick with the modified MHM for a couple more weeks. I learned that I can't apply my gel in the shower in big sections, I have to apply it out of the shower one section at a time otherwise I'll get a big afro. Today I did ACV rinse + gel and I got pretty good definition.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Keep us updated...I'm gonna stick with the modified MHM for a couple more weeks. I learned that I can't apply my gel in the shower in big sections, I have to apply it out of the shower one section at a time otherwise I'll get a big afro. Today I did ACV rinse + gel and I got pretty good definition.



I will. So far so good right now. My gel cast is starting to form and I can still see some coils at the ends. 

I did both. I applied the gel in big sections. Then I went back through and spirited and did gel in smaller sections. But I'm still new at the gel game and don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## Honey Bee (Feb 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Glad your leaving the baking soda alone.* It makes me cringe every time I hear a non low porosity lady say they are going to use it.* Next time you use the clay just use water and clay and 1/4 tsp of acv. Make a medium consistency. If it doesn't work then you know it's definitely the clay. Make sure you are using any oils or butters in step 1 or 2.
> 
> Let us know.


  

I'm high/ normal porosity and I can count on one hand the amount of times I've used BS in my hair. But! I was thinking about using it more often on my 'wack patch', the bang area, maybe in the CLT. I don't wash as often as I should (I'm lucky if I get up to 2x/wk ) so I'd like to speed up the progress in that area and, honestly, I'm starting to think that area actually might be lo po.  I wanna get it started off on the right foot because I'm planning to do some crochet braids for the end of winter/ beg. of spring and then chopping around my birthday (@ 22 mos. post).


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I'm high/ normal porosity and I can count on one hand the amount of times I've used BS in my hair. But! I was thinking about using it more often on my 'wack patch', the bang area, maybe in the CLT. I don't wash as often as I should (I'm lucky if I get up to 2x/wk ) so I'd like to speed up the progress in that area and, honestly, I'm starting to think that area actually might be lo po.  I wanna get it started off on the right foot because I'm planning to do some crochet braids for the end of winter/ beg. of spring and then chopping around my birthday (@ 22 mos. post).



I have found that watering my head more often did more for my wack patch than baking soda ever could. And I am low porosity. Typically a wack patch exists when the scalp in a certain area is dehydrated. Doing the baking soda in the CLCT is ok though.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2015)

Whose bagging to get 2nd day hair?

The last time I did gel and tried to spritz t the next day, my hair turned into a rock  This time I'm going to try to baggy overnight to see if I can maintain this style. Fortunately tomorrow's Friday so there won't be too many people in the office in case my hair looks bad.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Whose bagging to get 2nd day hair?
> 
> The last time I did gel and tried to spritz t the next day, my hair turned into a rock  This time I'm going to try to baggy overnight to see if I can maintain this style. Fortunately tomorrow's Friday so there won't be too many people in the office in case my hair looks bad.



I baggy for second day. I've done it in a puff and loose. My hair tends to get very moist/wet overnight when baggying so when I take it off in the morning, my coils aren't smooshed or tangled and dry. This baggying really comes in handy


----------



## Ajna (Feb 26, 2015)

fluffyforever said:


> I just finished making an order with New Directions Aromatics. I ordered 4 different types of clay:
> 
> French Green
> French Pink
> ...



I have been wanting to try the green please let us know how it works out.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 26, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Yaaaaay my haul is finally here. My hair is sooooooo thirsty!! After I destroy all the packing material and evidence of this purchase from my DH i'm off to MHM!



I feel you, DH is the love of my life but he doesn't have to know everything.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I baggy for second day. I've done it in a puff and loose. My hair tends to get very moist/wet overnight when baggying so when I take it off in the morning, my coils aren't smooshed or tangled and dry. This baggying really comes in handy



Thanks. I'm going to try it tonight. I'm a little nervous.


----------



## Ajna (Feb 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Whose bagging to get 2nd day hair?
> 
> The last time I did gel and tried to spritz t the next day, my hair turned into a rock  This time I'm going to try to baggy overnight to see if I can maintain this style. Fortunately tomorrow's Friday so there won't be too many people in the office in case my hair looks bad.



The baggy method does not wok for me - my hair looks like a limp wet noodle then when it dries it is like straw.

Hopefully this will not happen to you


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Thanks. I'm going to try it tonight. I'm a little nervous.



I baggy for the second day for moisture even though I cowash every day.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2015)

Ajna said:


> The baggy method does not wok for me - my hair looks like a limp wet noodle then when it dries it is like straw.
> 
> Hopefully this will not happen to you



That is typically what happens. My hair usually dries hard and frizzed out. That's why I'm nervous.


----------



## Honey Bee (Feb 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I have found that watering my head more often did more for my wack patch than baking soda ever could. And I am low porosity. Typically a wack patch exists when the scalp in a certain area is dehydrated. Doing the baking soda in the CLCT is ok though.


I know.  I'm disabled, though, and currently having a bad time of it, so washing more often is out of the question right now. We do what we can, you know? :shrug:


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 27, 2015)

MHM observation...I am low po and have found that adding aloe vera juice instead of ACV to my mixes is beneficial. For me ACV is used in my final rinse to begin the process of closing my cuticles. ACV anywhere else in my regi may lead to potential dryness or PH balancing issues. 

Another observation...my curls (and therefore any indication of maximum hydration) will never be visible in any style except a wash n go. All other curls are not created equally. So while your hair may very well be hydrated and healthy, stretching and styling will eradicate any hopes of curlage. Its as if you never give the curls time to "take" or set.

I'll be trimming today. I tried to hold off for an entire year and almost made it to April without a trim. BUT after yesterdays wash I know these coloured, velcro ends are jacked and have to go. So i'll put my hair in about 12 twists and hack the ends off today. Be back with pics when all is said and done! 

Happy FRIDAY!!!


----------



## AJellyCake (Feb 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Whose bagging to get 2nd day hair?  The last time I did gel and tried to spritz t the next day, my hair turned into a rock  This time I'm going to try to baggy overnight to see if I can maintain this style. Fortunately tomorrow's Friday so there won't be too many people in the office in case my hair looks bad.


Baggying overnight has worked well for me since I've been doing MHM. I NEED to remember to do it more often. 

For me, I just spray a few times with water and put my hair in a loose, low bun. Then baggy. Then scarf over usually to keep it from sliding off. 
My hair is nice and soft in the morning and softer than it would be as the day wears on.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2015)

[USER=149048 said:
			
		

> Honey Bee[/USER];21172221]I know.  I'm disabled, though, and currently having a bad time of it, so washing more often is out of the question right now. We do what we can, you know? :shrug:



Yes we can only do what we can do. Just keep the area as moist as you can and maybe baggy more if you can. Then just add the baking soda to the clct when you do it. Just using mud on the scalp once a week will help in the long run.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2015)

AJellyCake said:


> Baggying overnight has worked well for me since I've been doing MHM. I NEED to remember to do it more often.
> 
> For me, I just spray a few times with water and put my hair in a loose, low bun. Then baggy. Then scarf over usually to keep it from sliding off.
> My hair is nice and soft in the morning and softer than it would be as the day wears on.



Baggying last night went well. My scalp didn't bother me and my hair was just damp this morning. It was sticky though with the gel  It was pliable enough to put it into a puff. Its still drying so I will see how it feels when it dries. So far things are working out. If it dries without tangling then I have a winner.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2015)

The more it dries the less definition I have. I just pray that I make it through the end of the day. I have a feeling to wear a wng I will need to do the regimen every other day. Spritzing won't be enough.

So here's my puff.


----------



## Ajna (Feb 27, 2015)

Can we talk glycerin and the MHM approved ingredients. I have noticed that a great deal of my old DC's and leave in's have vegetable glycerin in them or sometimes just good old glycerin.

So the question I had was is there a difference between vegetable glycerin and regular glycerin.

The second question is if memory serves the DC can have glycerin but not at the top 5 because you rinse it out but not the leave in...is that right?

Also I was wondering if any of the Qhemet products are on the approved list? I am thinking of using the Morninga Tree conditioning ghee as my leave in - the ingredients are amla extract, brahmi extract, nettle leaf, burdock root, avena sativa extract, coconut oil, behentrimonium methosulfate and ceteyl alcohol, PPG 3 benzyl ether myristate (I think this is a shine-enhancing emollient - seems like a new thing but most call it safe). moringa oil, and MSM


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 27, 2015)

Baggying for 2nd day hair is not an option for me. It makes my hair frizzy and does not reactivate the gel. It's as if the gel absorbs into my strands. Baggying for deep treatments works though!  So far at this length (NL) with this MHM regimen, I just tie my hair down and refluff in the morning it's good enough for 2-3 days which is ideally when I want to add moisture anyway.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2015)

Ajna said:


> Can we talk glycerin and the MHM approved ingredients. I have noticed that a great deal of my old DC's and leave in's have vegetable glycerin in them or sometimes just good old glycerin.
> 
> So the question I had was is there a difference between vegetable glycerin and regular glycerin.
> 
> ...



The difference between vegetable glycerin and regular glycerin is the source. Regular glycerin is either synthetic or from animals or a blend. 

And yes, the DC can have glycerin because you are going to rinse it out and use the clay after. It shouldn't be in your leave-in. 

I haven't seen any of the Qhemet products on the approved list but there isn't anyone updating the list any more so many of the products that we use may never end up there even if they are acceptable. I'm bad with analyzing ingredients so can't help you much with the last question.


----------



## Ajna (Feb 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> The difference between vegetable glycerin and regular glycerin is the source. Regular glycerin is either synthetic or from animals or a blend.
> 
> And yes, the DC can have glycerin because you are going to rinse it out and use the clay after. It shouldn't be in your leave-in.
> 
> I haven't seen any of the Qhemet products on the approved list but there isn't anyone updating the list any more so many of the products that we use may never end up there even if they are acceptable. I'm bad with analyzing ingredients so can't help you much with the last question.



Thanks for that!
Um I think I asked the wrong question about glycerin - I think what I want to know is do they react differently? 

Here is what I mean glycerin is on the no list because it pulls moisture out of hair cortex in dry conditions (aka winter) and in the past I used to have a no glycerin rule in winter because this is true for my hair. But in summer when the there is lots of humidity my hair absorbs the humidity and my hair looks fuller. So now I am wondering if vegetable glycerin behaves differently? 

Does that make sense?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2015)

Ajna said:


> Thanks for that!
> Um I think I asked the wrong question about glycerin - I think what I want to know is do they react differently?
> 
> Here is what I mean glycerin is on the no list because it pulls moisture out of hair cortex in dry conditions (aka winter) and in the past I used to have a no glycerin rule in winter because this is true for my hair. But in summer when the there is lots of humidity my hair absorbs the humidity and my hair looks fuller. So now I am wondering if vegetable glycerin behaves differently?
> ...



As far as I know they act the same. So even if you use vegetable glycerin you don't want to use it in the winter. I have used both and have never noticed them acting differently.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2015)

Butters N Bars is having a sale today only for 20% off. Code is DIY2015

I'm going to get some more rhassoul.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Feb 27, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Yaaaaay my haul is finally here. My hair is sooooooo thirsty!! After I destroy all the packing material and evidence of this purchase from my DH i'm off to MHM!




What products are these? I can't see!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2015)

OK I made it through one day with a wng. Resetting or not it wasn't going to make it through another day. I did another clay wash and then used the beautiful curls gel to get rid of it. I had my h Mir girl definition with the clay step than I've ever had before. It didn't last but at least I got to enjoy it for a little bit.

I need a safe style for the weekend so I'm going to do my flat twist perm rod combo.


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Butters N Bars is having a sale today only for 20% off. Code is DIY2015
> 
> I'm going to get some more rhassoul.



Hey faith, I want to get some rhassoul from butters n bars but what do "pieces" mean? Does that mean pound?

http://www.butters-n-bars.com/moroccan-mud-rhassoul-clay.html

and is this the clay you are getting?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Hey faith, I want to get some rhassoul from butters n bars but what do "pieces" mean? Does that mean pound?
> 
> http://www.butters-n-bars.com/moroccan-mud-rhassoul-clay.html
> 
> and is this the clay you are getting?


aharri23, Yes pieces means pounds. And yes that is the clay I am using. I bought another 5 lbs/pieces today.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 27, 2015)

I just bought some. That pieces thing confused me too but I bought 2lbs of bentonite, and 1lb of rhassoul. 

To add to that, I didn't realise my recent purchase of clay was actually sodium bentonite clay lol. I hadn't intended to try it but oh well. I put some on tonight, and I must say I did notice more definition as I was applying. I can't be bothered to finish tonight, as I was doing hair earlier, so I will sleep in it and complete things in the morning.
I am knackered


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> @aharri23, Yes pieces means pounds. And yes that is the clay I am using. I bought another 5 lbs/pieces today.



Thanks I just ordered some.


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> OK I made it through one day with a wng. Resetting or not it wasn't going to make it through another day. I did another clay wash and then used the beautiful curls gel to get rid of it. I had my h Mir girl definition with the clay step than I've ever had before. It didn't last but at least I got to enjoy it for a little bit.
> 
> I need a safe style for the weekend so I'm going to do my flat twist perm rod combo.



Are you still trying dee's method? I like her method but I'm having conditioner withdrawal lol. I think there is a lot more experimenting to do for low porosity heads.

I do understand where she's coming from though, if you're applying conditioner in step 1, 2 and 4. That's a bit much for LP hair. I want to experiment with trying 

1. baking soda/conditioner 15-30 min
2. clay wash 
3. gel

My reasoning is that the baking soda/conditioner will condition the hair slightly and you can also detangle. The clay step will get rid of the excess conditioner residue and define the curls before the gel step.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 27, 2015)

Just wondering...is it possible that I've damaged my hair by using baking soda unnecessarily and that's why my hair is not responding well to clay? I say that because I was thinking earlier how I used to use bentonite on one of my daughter's hair a few yrs back and atleast on two, maybe more, occasions I used it with great results (it was mixed with just acv). When I started MHM the first time back in June or July, I was not having any problems with clay. Bentonite was drying so I switched to rhassoul, which was going well. In December I started using Terresentials with again great results. I was even sleeping in it. Probably around January is when I noticed that my hair felt awful after the clay step so I switched back to rhassoul since Terresentials is made with bentonite. I would use acv occasionally for step 1 during this time but for the most part I was using bs. The last 2 washes with bs or castile had my hair feeling like straw so I stopped those. It just dawned on me though that I was not having problems with clay at first so could this possibly be the case?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Are you still trying dee's method? I like her method but I'm having conditioner withdrawal lol. I think there is a lot more experimenting to do for low porosity heads.
> 
> I do understand where she's coming from though, if you're applying conditioner in step 1, 2 and 4. That's a bit much for LP hair. I want to experiment with trying
> 
> ...



aharri23

I am but this is just my second time. I did the clarify, clct, clay and gel yesterday. Today its the first time I'm doing the clay and gel. So far I like this better. I am low porosity as well. Tonight I rinsed out the gel and worked the clay through and detangled with the clay.

I had major definition with the clay step which I don't usually have. I'm still waiting on holding onto that definition when I rinse.

I'm going to stick with it probably through March to really test it out and compare to the original. I will definitely keep you posted.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Just wondering...is it possible that I've damaged my hair by using baking soda unnecessarily and that's why my hair is not responding well to clay? I say that because I was thinking earlier how I used to use bentonite on one of my daughter's hair a few yrs back and atleast on two, maybe more, occasions I used it with great results (it was mixed with just acv). When I started MHM the first time back in June or July, I was not having any problems with clay. Bentonite was drying so I switched to rhassoul, which was going well. In December I started using Terresentials with again great results. I was even sleeping in it. Probably around January is when I noticed that my hair felt awful after the clay step so I switched back to rhassoul since Terresentials is made with bentonite. I would use acv occasionally for step 1 during this time but for the most part I was using bs. The last 2 washes with bs or castile had my hair feeling like straw so I stopped those. It just dawned on me though that I was not having problems with clay at first so could this possibly be the case?



hairtimes5, I don't think that you damaged it but I think you lifted your cuticles too much. When is the last time you did a clct? You may want to do one to reset.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I just bought some. That pieces thing confused me too but I bought 2lbs of bentonite, and 1lb of rhassoul.
> 
> To add to that, I didn't realise my recent purchase of clay was actually sodium bentonite clay lol. I hadn't intended to try it but oh well. I put some on tonight, and I must say I did notice more definition as I was applying. I can't be bothered to finish tonight, as I was doing hair earlier, so I will sleep in it and complete things in the morning.
> I am knackered



Is it safe to sleep in the sodium bentonite?  I'm not sure why I'm thinking its different.


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> @aharri23
> 
> I am but this is just my second time. I did the clarify, clct, clay and gel yesterday. Today its the first time I'm doing the clay and gel. So far I like this better. I am low porosity as well. Tonight I rinsed out the gel and worked the clay through and detangled with the clay.
> 
> ...



Great, I'm going to stick with it too. I heard EVOO + honey can act as a deep conditioner. Have you tried that?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2015)

I have but it was a while ago. I didn't hate it but I just preferred regular conditioner to it. My hair doesn't like a lot of oil.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Feb 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> hairtimes5, I don't think that you damaged it but I think you lifted your cuticles too much. When is the last time you did a clct? You may want to do one to reset.



I did one about 3 weeks ago and my hair felt so straw like that I thought it was going to break off right then and there.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Is it safe to sleep in the sodium bentonite?  I'm not sure why I'm thinking its different.



I slept in mine and I didn't like the results.  I m going back to calcium so I can sleep in it


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 28, 2015)

DDTexlaxed said:


> What products are these? I can't see!



Thanks for asking DD...NDA sells top notch items and i've rarely been dissapointed with my purchases. 

In the pic I have:

Aloe Vera Gel/Juice
Castor Oil
Jojoba Oil
Grapeseed Oil
Pracaxi Oil
Argan Oil

The foil packets contain:
Bamboo Powder
Silk Amino Acids

The white jars contain:
Rhassoul X2
Dead Sea Mineral Mud 

I did not purchase any e/o's this time around but NDA has an extensive list that would inspire any kitchen beautician!


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 28, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Just wondering...is it possible that I've damaged my hair by using baking soda unnecessarily and that's why my hair is not responding well to clay? I say that because I was thinking earlier how I used to use bentonite on one of my daughter's hair a few yrs back and atleast on two, maybe more, occasions I used it with great results (it was mixed with just acv). When I started MHM the first time back in June or July, I was not having any problems with clay. Bentonite was drying so I switched to rhassoul, which was going well. In December I started using Terresentials with again great results. I was even sleeping in it. Probably around January is when I noticed that my hair felt awful after the clay step so I switched back to rhassoul since Terresentials is made with bentonite. I would use acv occasionally for step 1 during this time but for the most part I was using bs. The last 2 washes with bs or castile had my hair feeling like straw so I stopped those. It just dawned on me though that I was not having problems with clay at first so could this possibly be the case?



Your theory is a sound one and I would back off the bs AND castille and DC, clay, leave-in, gel instead. 

I believe that some of us do not 1. have hair that can STAND b/s or deep cleansing with castille et al 2. REQUIRE a b/s or castille wash every time we MHM 

Why? Most of us are using gel or other products during our final step that simply rinse away the next time we wash. We are not using heavy silicones or greases that need to be washed away. So we're actually (in my mind) exposing our strands to breakage with frequent b/sing. 

So in closing I recommend less b/s and more DC!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 28, 2015)

I completed the regimen yesterday and my wng turned out really nice!  Lots of clumping coils and the shine lasted all day, even when I woke up this morning I had shine.  

I'm noticing that when I spray my leavein and apply the gel in thin layers my wng comes out much better.  Not all hairs are behaving yet but I am seeing a noticeable difference in 2nd day hair too.  I think by the end of March, I'll be happy about leaving the house without a hat, yesterday as cold as it was, I didn't put on my hat because my hair was too cute!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I did one about 3 weeks ago and my hair felt so straw like that I thought it was going to break off right then and there.



That's odd. Well for a time just condition and clay. Or if you think you need it try to clarify condition and clay. And maybe do an acv rinse after the clay.  I hope your hair returns to normal.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I slept in mine and I didn't like the results.  I m going back to calcium so I can sleep in it



Yeah I didn't think it was for sleeping because of the sodium which can be drying over time. Use it when you just want to do a quick clay for about 15 to 30 minutes.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I have found that watering my head more often did more for my wack patch than baking soda ever could. And I am low porosity. Typically a wack patch exists when the scalp in a certain area is dehydrated. Doing the baking soda in the CLCT is ok though.



faithVA so tell me more about getting rid of this wack patch, Lol.  Since cutting my hair again, I have less wack patch, the ones that were at the tips only.  I knew it was some post relaxer (scab hair) issue so that's why I chopped again.   But there are some areas in the back and sides of my nape that are wack as crack!  So are you saying this may be a dry scalp issue and that's it producee this dry/hard hair?  I put so much water on my head daily so that's not helping...maybe it is just very slowly.  I'm now wondering what I can put on my scalp to help it along.  I'm also wondering if the spring/summer's humid weather will help too with the help of humectants.  Off to do some research.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Your theory is a sound one and I would back off the bs AND castille and DC, clay, leave-in, gel instead.
> 
> I believe that some of us do not 1. have hair that can STAND b/s or deep cleansing with castille et al 2. REQUIRE a b/s or castille wash every time we MHM
> 
> ...





I do think your advice works for the majority in this thread. Leave the baking soda and castille alone please unless you absolutely know its for you.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> faithVA so tell me more about getting rid of this wack patch, Lol.  Since cutting my hair again, I have less wack patch, the ones that were at the tips only.  I knew it was some post relaxer (scab hair) issue so that's why I chopped again.   But there are some areas in the back and sides of my nape that are wack as crack!  So are you saying this may be a dry scalp issue and that's it producee this dry/hard hair?  I put so much water on my head daily so that's not helping...maybe it is just very slowly.  I'm now wondering what I can put on my scalp to help it along.  I'm also wondering if the spring/summer's humid weather will help too with the help of humectants.  Off to do some research.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


Typically a patch like that is due to dry scalp cause by various reasons. The dry scalp pulls moisture from the hair and the hair pulls moisture from the scalp. So it becomes a vicious circle.

Just like it takes time to rehydrate the hair it takes more time in these areas. The water is the best thing. Rub the clay into your scalp. That's the next best thing. Add essential oils to your clay: basil, thyme and sage. You can make an oil blend with castor oil, jojoba oil and olive oil with sage, thyme, basil and lavender and oil your scalp with that several times a week.

It will correct itself. I talk about thus in my blog a bit. I show how I went from a big bald patch on my scalp to where I am now.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Typically a patch like that is due to dry scalp cause by various reasons. The dry scalp pulls moisture from the hair and the hair pulls moisture from the scalp. So it becomes a vicious circle.
> 
> Just like it takes time to rehydrate the hair it takes more time in these areas. The water is the best thing. Rub the clay into your scalp. That's the next best thing. Add essential oils to your clay: basil, thyme and sage. You can make an oil blend with castor oil, jojoba oil and olive oil with sage, thyme, basil and lavender and oil your scalp with that several times a week.
> 
> It will correct itself. I talk about thus in my blog a bit. I show how I went from a big bald patch on my scalp to where I am now.



Thanks so much!  Can you post a link to your blog or PM me?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Is it safe to sleep in the sodium bentonite?  I'm not sure why I'm thinking its different.



Faith, it's funny because I felt/ feel the same way about the sodium bentonite clay! For me, it's the word sodium lol. I was umming and aahing about leaving it on but I really couldn't be bothered to wash it out last night, plus I prefer adding my gel when I am up and about, rather than the night before. I probably won't be sleeping in the sodium clay again. 

I mixed mine with rhassoul. I know that sodium bentonite clay is supposed to absorb more than others, and even with the rhassoul and a lil molasses (plus the filter water and acv), when I rinsed my hair this morning it was literally squeaky clean. I felt like if there was any build up on my strands at all, there wasn't anymore. 

I added a very diluted solution of conditioner- about 1oz in 7 oz water, simply coz my stock is extra low awaiting my hoard lol. My hair didn't have as much slip as usual. I felt this was in part down to the clay. I smoothed some undiluted conditioner on my hair focusing on the front and the ends and added my gel (diluted).

I was in Sallys earlier and the assistant stopped me and paid me a complement on my hair, which was nice as I'd only left it loose so it could dry faster. It made me smile. When I went to pay for my goods, she was at the till. We got talking for about 5-10mins She was very interested in how I treat my hair and what the clay does, and how all the little coils do what they do etc lol.

She told me she has a son who's curls are bigger than mine and I told her the method would probably work for him too. I directed her to the MHM website, so she could read up if she wanted to. 

I need to stop though coz I am already complaining about the price of clay rising like crazy, and out of stock conditioners
ETA: Sorry it's already a long post, but I forgot to add pics from today's wash. 1. After clay. 2. After my shop (still very wet at the roots)


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 28, 2015)

I love this thread because I always learn new things and it is such a nice group of women who support each other without throwing shade or other issues.  I thank everyone for making this thread such a great one.


----------



## Ajna (Feb 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Butters N Bars is having a sale today only for 20% off. Code is DIY2015
> 
> I'm going to get some more rhassoul.



It worked today as well. I stocked up on clay and henna along with coco butter


----------



## Ajna (Feb 28, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I love this thread because I always learn new things and it is such a nice group of women who support each other without throwing shade or other issues.  I thank everyone for making this thread such a great one.



Right!!
Well said and totally agree.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 1, 2015)

Soaking wet hair on Friday after MHM







2nd day hair on Saturday..woke up fluffed and kept it moving.






So i'm back to gel. I finished my flaxseed gel batch and although I was pleased for the most part i'm certain that gel gives me a more secure set. So i'm on to that giant jar of Wetline gel that's been under the sink for a year now  It's not as good as pink Eco but i'm not purchasing any gel till this is done!

Today's regi is: DC, Clay, Leave-in, Gel.


----------



## msbettyboop (Mar 1, 2015)

So for those complaining about the regimen being too long, I can confirm it is possible to do all the steps in less than 3 hours!!!

I got out of bed at 9 today and started step 1 then got a call from a client who insisted on a meeting at 12. I was like, damn, I have to finish this. I can't wash out castile soap from my hair and do nothing else till evening. Would you believe I completed all the steps, made fresh gel for the last step, took a shower, applied make up, dressed, ate breakfast and cleaned the bathroom before 11:30 am? And my hair turned out fantastic too. I'm still amazed at how I achieved this.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 1, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> So for those complaining about the regimen being too long, I can confirm it is possible to do all the steps in less than 3 hours!!!  I got out of bed at 9 today and started step 1 then got a call from a client who insisted on a meeting at 12. I was like, damn, I have to finish this. I can't wash out castile soap from my hair and do nothing else till evening. Would you believe I completed all the steps, made fresh gel for the last step, took a shower, applied make up, dressed, ate breakfast and cleaned the bathroom before 11:30 am? And my hair turned out fantastic too. I'm still amazed at how I achieved this.



I am impressed


----------



## Guinan (Mar 1, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> So for those complaining about the regimen being too long, I can confirm it is possible to do all the steps in less than 3 hours!!!
> 
> I got out of bed at 9 today and started step 1 then got a call from a client who insisted on a meeting at 12. I was like, damn, I have to finish this. I can't wash out castile soap from my hair and do nothing else till evening. Would you believe I completed all the steps, made fresh gel for the last step, took a shower, applied make up, dressed, ate breakfast and cleaned the bathroom before 11:30 am? And my hair turned out fantastic too. I'm still amazed at how I achieved this.


 
That's awesome!! In my opinion, I dont think this method is unusally long or tedious. I did more to my hair prior to MHM and sometimes it would still look a mess. If I cant devote the full time to the method, I shorten it and my hair still turns out great.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm starting to be convinced that baggying indeed sprouts new hair!  I baggied from overnight from 6p yesterday until this morning my hair definitely looks more full and curly.  

For the month of March I plan to continue this regimen:

PRODUCTS:
Rhassoul Clay
Tresemme Naturals Perfectly undone (DC)
Heavily diluted KCKT (leave-in)
KCCC Gel
Organ Oil mixed in steps 2, 4,5
EVOO & ACV in clay

STEPS:
CLCT on 3/2

Step 1: Clarify: Alternate BS then apply diluted conditioner before rinsing.

Step 2: Undiluted Tresemme Natural.  Steam for 30-45 minutes.

Step 3: Clay for 1-2 hours.

Step 4/5: spray leave-in a d apply gel in thin layers until I get my desired look.  

I plan to continue to complete the full regimen every 3 days, CW every other night and baggy overnight and water spritz throughout the day.  I need to take a trip to Sally's to stock up on conditioning caps because I don't like using it more than once, especially if its been on for a whole day and stretched out.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## tashboog (Mar 1, 2015)

Ok so I also tried Dubaidee4c modified MHM thanks to faithVA and I must admit that so far I like it. So these are the steps that I did:
Step 1: Clarify with Kinky Curly Come clean
Step 2: Dubai CLCT
Step 3: Dubai clay rinse
Step 4: Diluted ACV and KCCC
My hair actually did really well with this regimen and it is way shorter which will help during those midweek wash days . I'm not going to be wearing my hair out until April, but I wanted to know if this would work. Granted I don't have a lot of curl definition but I do feel that my hair did better with this regimen. I also washed again the following day and I saw a little more coil definition. This time I used diluted AVJ and no gel since I'm going back to the bald spot regimen which is baggying 24-7. I'm hoping by April I'll have more hydration so that I can actually wear a wash n go. If not, then I'll just stick with my braid outs and twist outs until I can get more hydration.
1st & 4th pic: After clay no product
2nd & 5th pic: ACV rinse with KCCC
3rd pic: Air dried froish hair


----------



## trebell (Mar 1, 2015)

My hair is not taking any products it seems. I can't do my wash and go's. I'm trying now. I'll take a pic when I'm done.   ETA: Roots are so frizzy. Since I started last year I cannot get my roots tamed.     

ITA: where's FaithVa


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 2, 2015)

This is yesterdays result after DC, Clay, Leave-in, CURL ACTIVATOR, and gel. I ain't never scared of glycerine  adding this 3rd unapproved MHM layer produces the best wash n go hair for me.  I've been on this regi for a little over a month and I love it...cause i'm lazy


----------



## trebell (Mar 2, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> This is yesterdays result after DC, Clay, Leave-in, CURL ACTIVATOR, and gel. I ain't never scared of glycerine  adding this 3rd unapproved MHM layer produces the best wash n go hair for me.  I've been on this regi for a little over a month and I love it...cause i'm lazy



Lol you're a rebel! It looks good. I notice you have weak temples like me.


----------



## Ajna (Mar 2, 2015)

I have no idea if I attached these photos properly, but these are my curls yesterday after wash day - it is about 50% dry with gel.

Still a newbie at this method but after two weeks I can see it is working and I decided to stick with it as my regimen. So far my curls are popping more and my hair is far less tangled. I have not run a comb through my hair since I started and for the most part I have been able to successfully finger detangle. Did I mention I am not loosing that much hair anymore so that is awesome.

It is interesting that my curls are clumping more and more at the base...there are some parts of my hair that curl all the way through but others remain frizzy and less defined. I think 7 days is not long enough for me.


I have gotten my routine down to about 90 minutes and most of that time is me doing nothing. I start off with the baking soda (4 oz of water, a few squirts of conditioner and a tablespoon of baking soda) massage that into my head for about 2-3 minutes. Rinse apply DC at full strength and steam for 20 minutes while my hair is cooling down I make my clay mix (bentonite stays on for 15-20 mins while rhassoul stays on for 30-45). Rinse and then rinse with my tea rinse (this is a must for me - my hair loves all things irish moss, slippery elm or marshmallow) squeeze the excess out and use my leave in with gel.

I find it does better when I do it all in one day than the night before.  

Epic fails to share:

My beloved Qhemet moringa tree conditioning ghee does not work well at all as a leave in - made my hair rough and hard - not giving up though going to try on dry hair

Coconut oil is officially the devil however coconut milk is amazing!!

Trying to recreate the anita grant rhassoul cubes went terribly wrong!! 

Anyways really glad I found this method. I think I will probably fall back to every other or every third day.

Side note I have no idea how to take pics of my hair ...


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks so much!  Can you post a link to your blog or PM me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I'm on my phone but I will get it to you when I get to a PC.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 2, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> This is yesterdays result after DC, Clay, Leave-in, CURL ACTIVATOR, and gel. I ain't never scared of glycerine  adding this 3rd unapproved MHM layer produces the best wash n go hair for me.  I've been on this regi for a little over a month and I love it...cause i'm lazy



I sometimes use activator too because I do the method every three days I can't lose that much moisture in two days plus I cowash in between.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Faith, it's funny because I felt/ feel the same way about the sodium bentonite clay! For me, it's the word sodium lol. I was umming and aahing about leaving it on but I really couldn't be bothered to wash it out last night, plus I prefer adding my gel when I am up and about, rather than the night before. I probably won't be sleeping in the sodium clay again.
> 
> I mixed mine with rhassoul. I know that sodium bentonite clay is supposed to absorb more than others, and even with the rhassoul and a lil molasses (plus the filter water and acv), when I rinsed my hair this morning it was literally squeaky clean. I felt like if there was any build up on my strands at all, there wasn't anymore.
> 
> ...



OK. Now I can see the pictures. My hair looks something like this but doesn't hang as much. I see your curls start to separate more as they dry.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2015)

[USER=275934 said:
			
		

> trebell[/USER];21181955]My hair is not taking any products it seems. I can't do my wash and go's. I'm trying now. I'll take a pic when I'm done.   ETA: Roots are so frizzy. Since I started last year I cannot get my roots tamed.     View attachment 298929
> 
> ITA: where's FaithVa



I'm here. Don't post to much on the weekend when I'm on my phone. I can't see any pictures so I don't know what I'm commenting on.

If your hair isn't taking any product, perhaps its time to clarify and do a clct and take it from there.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2015)

Ajna said:


> I have no idea if I attached these photos properly, but these are my curls yesterday after wash day - it is about 50% dry with gel.
> 
> Still a newbie at this method but after two weeks I can see it is working and I decided to stick with it as my regimen. So far my curls are popping more and my hair is far less tangled. I have not run a comb through my hair since I started and for the most part I have been able to successfully finger detangle. Did I mention I am not loosing that much hair anymore so that is awesome.
> 
> ...



Feel free to drop back to every 3 days. It's not necessary to do it more often after the first week. Glad you had good results starting out.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2015)

KiWiStyle... my blog is here and this is the post where I show my scalp changes.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=32297


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2015)

Since my hair is not ready for a wng, this will be my go to style for March. I'm will do DubaiDee's modified regimen of just clay and gel and then flat twist the back and perm rod the front. I haven't wanted something easy and I think this is it. I did my hair on Friday and it has made it through the weekend.


----------



## werenumber2 (Mar 2, 2015)

I FINALLY tried the MHM last night! 

My steps:

1) Cherry Lola treatment
2) Trader Joe's TTT mixed with hot water under a shower cap for 20 minutes
3) Finger detangle then rinse
4) Rhassoul mixed with coconut milk and hot water under a shower cap for 30 minutes
5) Rinse
6) Applied Tresseme Radiant Volume mixed with hot water as my leave-in
7) Sealed with homemade flax seed gel

My hair felt...weird but in a GOOD way. My curls were clumped all the way to the root so I don't think it will be take me very long to reach maximum hydration.

I'm dreading doing the routine tonight after a long day of work + the gym but I'm only going to leave the clarifying step (TTT and baking soda) in my hair for 5 minutes or so. I'm going to try using a "real" deep conditioner thinned out with hot water for my DC.

The rhassoul/Tresseme leave-in/flax seed steps seem to be working for me.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> werenumber2;21184825[/USER]]I FINALLY tried the MHM last night!
> 
> My steps:
> 
> ...



Glad you had good results. You don't have to do it for the 7 straight days. If your hair is OK right now just do it every 3 days. Save yourself the stress.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm on my phone but I will get it to you when I get to a PC.


Me too. You have so much good information to share and I don't want to miss a thing.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> KiWiStyle... my blog is here and this is the post where I show my scalp changes.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=32297





			
				[USER=337597 said:
			
		

> Cattypus1[/USER];21185335]Me too. You have so much good information to share and I don't want to miss a thing.



Here you go. I am a work in progress. But I'm looking forward to 2015 being the year where I get it all together. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?u=292332


----------



## trebell (Mar 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm here. Don't post to much on the weekend when I'm on my phone. I can't see any pictures so I don't know what I'm commenting on.
> 
> If your hair isn't taking any product, perhaps its time to clarify and do a clct and take it from there.


 
Hi FaithVA, what is a CLCT? Also, I used the mud wash from terressentials. It made my hair feel filmy, so I had to co wash after I used it. Is there anything I can add to this until I get more clay?

*ETA: I figured CLCT out. Where do you all find whole fat yogurt? I used to go to Trader Joes but I can't find it there no more.*


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> KiWiStyle... my blog is here and this is the post where I show my scalp changes.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=32297



Thank you very much, I'm sure I'll enjoy the extra information!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 2, 2015)

I finally have all my CLCT Ingredients so I'll start this evening then steam DC and leave it on overnight.  I'm only making half the recipe because I don't want leftovers this time.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2015)

[USER=275934 said:
			
		

> trebell[/USER];21186213]Hi FaithVA, what is a CLCT? Also, I used the mud wash from terressentials. It made my hair feel filmy, so I had to co wash after I used it. Is there anything I can add to this until I get more clay?



CLCT is Cherry Lola Carmel Treatment. 

Try diluting your terressentials with a 50/50 water/ACV mix. Try 1/8 cup of acv and 1/8 cup of water and add it to maybe 1/2 cup of Terressentials and see if that helps a bit. Add enough Terressentials until it is the consistency you want. 

I think I get it from Kroger or Giants. It can be hard to find. In the future I'm going to try Kefir milk since it is easier to find but haven't done so yet.


----------



## trebell (Mar 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> CLCT is Cherry Lola Carmel Treatment.  Try diluting your terressentials with a 50/50 water/ACV mix. Try 1/8 cup of acv and 1/8 cup of water and add it to maybe 1/2 cup of Terressentials and see if that helps a bit. Add enough Terressentials until it is the consistency you want.  I think I get it from Kroger or Giants. It can be hard to find. In the future I'm going to try Kefir milk since it is easier to find but haven't done so yet.



Will do. You know I always forget about the CLCT. I made some flaxseed gel today. But since my hair is rebelling it just sat on top. So I had to wash it out. My hair was still feeling filmy. But. It's all good now. I'm just sticking with wash and go's for a while.


----------



## ljones4521 (Mar 2, 2015)

My entire household has been sick for nearly a month, so I had so much to read and catch up on. During that time I didn't wash our hair. I couldn't as my daughter only uses one lung and its been in the teens here. Last night I was so tired, but needed to address her dry and horrible looking hair. I decided I would go straight to the clay step and condition afterwards. Well, I tried heating the clay with a little honey, used my stick blender and applied to her hair.  Her hair was so and is still so very nice and soft! Incredible. Her hair hasn't felt like this in years.  I was so happy for her.  I applied the leave in, but it just sat there (lol...we are both low porosity), but even still tonight her hair remains soft. I am so happy to learn about MHM.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2015)

trebell said:


> Will do. You know I always forget about the CLCT. I made some flaxseed gel today. But since my hair is rebelling it just sat on top. So I had to wash it out. My hair was still feeling filmy. But. It's all good now. I'm just sticking with wash and go's for a while.



trebell, I changed my mind about what I told you. I thought about it more. With terressentials when your hair feels filmy it means its trying to remove the build up. 

They tell you how to do a detox on their site. Apply the mud and leave for 30 minutes. Apply again and leave for 15. Then apply again and rinse. You can still dilute it a bit with water to stretch it.

It sounds like you are getting conditioner build up with you wash n goes.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 3, 2015)

I was totally out of conditioner this morning so I let water just run on my head. I went through and massaged my scalp, really smoothing and squeezing the water in as though I was washing out clay. My hair had no slip but it didn't feel bad.

I then applied my clay in the same manner and took this time to remove my shed hairs. 
After a put my baggy on, my delivery of (KCKT) conditioner arrived lol.
I'm sitting with the clay in now, gonna wash it out in a bit. I'm thinking I might as well carry on with the DubaiDee method for this wash, at least to see if it makes much of a difference to my drying time, so after I was out the clay, (depending on how my hair feels) I will just apply the gel. (Still counting...This is cycle 31- modified).

ETA: My hair felt great as I washed the clay out. It felt so smooth. Like, really smooth and tangle free. I was thinking, is this what people mean when they say their hair feels like butter/buttah? I applied wheatgerm oil and gel. Overall my strands appear to be getting more defined...If you look really closely

Pics from today's wash. 1. After clay is washed out/ after gel is applied. 2. Texture shots after it's dried a little. My hair is drying faster than usual today, roots are still wet.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2015)

[USER=436891 said:
			
		

> AbsyBlvd[/USER];21187763]I was totally out of conditioner this morning so I let water just run on my head. I went through and massaged my scalp, really smoothing and squeezing the water in as though I was washing out clay. My hair had no slip but it didn't feel bad.
> 
> I then applied my clay in the same manner and took this time to remove my shed hairs.
> After a put my baggy on, my delivery of (KCKT) conditioner arrived lol.
> ...



So did you like the modified? Are you going to continue? What was your clay mix?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2015)

I feel like I take 2 steps forward and 1 step back  Washed last night. My hair felt great when I rinsed the gel out. It felt good putting the clay in. Then I had to finger detangle and finger comb. That took me a while. When I rinsed my hair seemed to feel OK but when I tried to put in the flax seed gel it felt like the gel had no slip. So I think with the 50/50 water, acv that it is too clarifying for my hair for the amount of time I need to detangle. It is great if you just put it in, work it through and rinse it out. 

I will reduce the clay and the ACV for Friday's wash.

I used the Camille Rose Aloe Whipped Gel and my hair felt soft and hydrated after that. I put in my flat twist and perm rods. My hair is a little dull due to whatever is in the gel but my hair feels great and my style came out good  

I'm definitely sticking to the modified regimen. I just need to get my clay mix right for the amount of hair I have. I think you should give it a try KiWiStyle while your hair is still short.

ETA: tashboog says it was probably the flax seed gel that gave my hair the squeaky feeling and not the clay. That's good to know. I will try it again this weekend without the flax seed gel to see how it goes.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> So did you like the modified? Are you going to continue? What was your clay mix?



faithVA I love that it is a much shorter process and my hair is less dull than usual (possibly down to a couple of things, one being the application of oil). And I wouldn't say I noticed less definition at the end result. 

I'm not sure what I'll do. I will definitely be doing this version again. I may alternate between conditioner/ no conditioner. I'll see how my hair feels when it is fully dry. At the moment, I like the results but I can't see myself dropping conditioner just yet.

For my clay, I mixed 1 and a half spoons of sodium bentonite with about 3 of rhassoul. A good glug of ACV (maybe about 1 spoon or so), a little molasses (maybe a teaspoon or less) and the rest water to make roughly 10oz/300ml mix.

ETA: My hair is drying faster but I still have a damp spot at my crown (maybe lo po problems/ maybe due to my puff-come-high-pony). It feels different. I don't know how to word it but it's not bad. Without the conditioner, my hair doesn't feel as sticky/tacky. And that smooth feeling is still there.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 3, 2015)

faithVA trust and believe I've been paying close attention to your results with this.  I have no plans to grow my hair before the Summer because I just love it so much so I have a little time to observe first ;-).

I do wanna see who's having great results using cow's milk too!  For March I'm sticking to the regimen that's been working consistently so I can maximize hydration as much as possible by April's warm air and humidity which equals major hydration.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## werenumber2 (Mar 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Glad you had good results. You don't have to do it for the 7 straight days. If your hair is OK right now just do it every 3 days. Save yourself the stress.



 I skipped last night but I'm definitely going to do it again tonight. I think the whole process will be a lot smoother now that I've gotten the Cherry Lola treatment out of the way and I'm only going to clarify with my conditioner and baking soda for 5 minutes. 

I feel a change in my hair after just one treatment. I just can't believe it's taken me almost 5 months to get around to doing it.


----------



## ceecy29 (Mar 3, 2015)

You ladies are selling this method to me, hard! We'll see!!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2015)

[USER=42995 said:
			
		

> ceecy29[/USER];21188813]You ladies are selling this method to me, hard! We'll see!!!



Girl come in here and stop playing.  Take 1 day out of your life to give it a try. And like I said the method has been shortened so it no longer takes that long if you do the modified version. All the founders of the method have switched over to the new one.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 3, 2015)

Completed my MHM wash today by combining the clay and DC step, rinse, leave-in, activator, and gel. This gel encourages my shrinkage but i'm not trippin' I don't have any length to show off yet! 










I was a little heavy handed with the gel...but such is the life of curly girl  the flash makes it look alot worse than it really is.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 3, 2015)

I feel bad for the people who find wrong in the MHM.  I just finished my regimen for today and my hair looks amazing!  Since diluting my kckt into a spray bottle and applying steps 4&5 in thin layers my TWA wng is near perfection.  I no longer have white hair when i'm done!  I did the CLCT and it really makes a difference, I have not done one since the beginning of January so I was overdue.  I plan to do another before March is over 

Today I added  manuka honey, ACV and EVOO to my clay.  Maybe the ACV helped a lot too because this was a first for me.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## ceecy29 (Mar 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Girl come in here and stop playing.  Take 1 day out of your life to give it a try. And like I said the method has been shortened so it no longer takes that long if you do the modified version. All the founders of the method have switched over to the new one.



Haha!!! I will, I get winded easily being anemic, knowing now that it is shorter is encouraging. I didn't want to spend a lot of time & energy doing hair only for it to look a H.A.M (or be meh!).


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 3, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> faithVA trust and believe I've been paying close attention to your results with this.  I have no plans to grow my hair before the Summer because I just love it so much so I have a little time to observe first ;-).  I do wanna see who's having great results using cow's milk too!  For March I'm sticking to the regimen that's been working consistently so I can maximize hydration as much as possible by April's warm air and humidity which equals major hydration.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I have use heavy cream and loved it.  It is cheap 1..79 at Walmart and it lasts 8 weeks in the fridge.  It really made my hair feel thicker in a good way and since I have such defined curls that's a good things. I am lo po 3c with total definition so I don't know how it would for others but cream isn't that different from milk so it would probably be okay.


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 3, 2015)

I did my 2nd Cherry Lola last week and it worked just as good as the first time I started the regimen which I believe was in January.  I am doing the regimen about 2 X per week and I aim to sometimes co-wash in between.  I have to be honest that I only managed to do the co-wash the day I bought the Tresemme Radiant.  However, the PJ in me wants to try the new Tresemme so eventually I'll get around to do the co-wash regularly in between.  I have NOT put a comb in my hair since I started this regimen except for the 1X I went to the salon for a trim and she had to comb my hair.

I have been on this forum for a very very long time.  I've been relaxed and now natural and I have tried many regimens, products, etc.  I cannot help myself from repeating it enough, but this is the BEST...........I repeat the BEST regimen I have tried which has practically eliminated ALL breakage and shedding is damn near non-existent.  I keep scouring my bathroom floor and checking the hair catcher in my tub to check for hair and nothing, nada, zilch.  I intentionally tried to finger detangle my hair extra hard just to test the breaking point and this sucka is like teflon.  The elasticity in my hair has increased and it's like I have 100% retention.

I'm wondering if this regimen would've worked the same when I was relaxed?  Is anyone relaxed doing MHM?


----------



## trebell (Mar 3, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I feel bad for the people who find wrong in the MHM.  I just finished my regimen for today and my hair looks amazing!  Since diluting my kckt into a spray bottle and applying steps 4&5 in thin layers my TWA wng is near perfection.  I no longer have white hair when i'm done!  I did the CLCT and it really makes a difference, I have not done one since the beginning of January so I was overdue.  I plan to do another before March is over  Today I added  manuka honey, ACV and EVOO to my clay.  Maybe the ACV helped a lot too because this was a first for me.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Me either for the CLCT. I think this is why may hair is rebelling. I found some while fate yogurt at Giant yay!!


----------



## trebell (Mar 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> trebell, I changed my mind about what I told you. I thought about it more. With terressentials when your hair feels filmy it means its trying to remove the build up.  They tell you how to do a detox on their site. Apply the mud and leave for 30 minutes. Apply again and leave for 15. Then apply again and rinse. You can still dilute it a bit with water to stretch it.  It sounds like you are getting conditioner build up with you wash n goes.



Thank you. Will do next wash. How do I incorporate the CLCT treatment with this now?


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 3, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I did my 2nd Cherry Lola last week and it worked just as good as the first time I started the regimen which I believe was in January. I am doing the regimen about 2 X per week and I aim to sometimes co-wash in between. I have to be honest that I only managed to do the co-wash the day I bought the Tresemme Radiant. However, the PJ in me wants to try the new Tresemme so eventually I'll get around to do the co-wash regularly in between. I have NOT put a comb in my hair since I started this regimen except for the 1X I went to the salon for a trim and she had to comb my hair.
> 
> I have been on this forum for a very very long time. I've been relaxed and now natural and I have tried many regimens, products, etc. I cannot help myself from repeating it enough, but this is the BEST...........I repeat the BEST regimen I have tried which has practically eliminated ALL breakage and shedding is damn near non-existent. I keep scouring my bathroom floor and checking the hair catcher in my tub to check for hair and nothing, nada, zilch. I intentionally tried to finger detangle my hair extra hard just to test the breaking point and this sucka is like teflon. The elasticity in my hair has increased and it's like I have 100% retention.
> 
> I'm wondering if this regimen would've worked the same when I was relaxed? Is anyone relaxed doing MHM?


 
I wish everyone on the board would understand that this method does TWO things - definition and retention.  I don't think there is anything better than this method for retention.  I am a totally defined 3c APL and I check for tangles and they just aren't there.  My hair appears to have grown so much since I started the regiment but it's really just retention.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2015)

[USER=275934 said:
			
		

> trebell[/USER];21189687]Thank you. Will do next wash. How do I incorporate the CLCT treatment with this now?



I think you need to clarify before you do the CLCT. So do it first and then do the CLCT. You don't have to do it the same day but remove the layer of build up. If you don't feel like doing 3 back to back mudwashes and you have a clarifying shampoo, just use the shampoo and go for the CLCT after that.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2015)

I only have Camille Rose Aloe Whipped Gel on my hair in the dead of winter and my hair feels soft and moisturized. That has never happened. I have never been able to just use one product and not have my hair dry out or have my hair soft. Loving my good hair days.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 3, 2015)

^^This is how I'm feeling. Ok so I only have (wheatgerm oil and) KCCC but my hair looks and feels great. No crazy shrinkage. Hair is shiny and soft (especially after scrunching the gel cast).


----------



## Guinan (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm starting to miss my hair since being in these twists. This Thursday will make two weeks that I've had them in. I plan on doing an ACV rinse and maybe a DC/Clay this weekend.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I only have Camille Rose Aloe Whipped Gel on my hair in the dead of winter and my hair feels soft and moisturized. That has never happened. I have never been able to just use one product and not have my hair dry out or have my hair soft. Loving my good hair days.



Sounds great!  I might have to try the CR Aloe Whipped Gel.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2015)

[USER=323671 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle[/USER];21190225]Sounds great!  I might have to try the CR Aloe Whipped Gel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I don't think it will define your curls. I don't wear WNGs so it works for me. If you have it try it. But if you don't already have it I wouldn't go buy it. I would check with the ladies in the WNG thread before buying anything. They know their gels.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I think you need to clarify before you do the CLCT. So do it first and then do the CLCT. You don't have to do it the same day but remove the layer of build up. If you don't feel like doing 3 back to back mudwashes and you have a clarifying shampoo, just use the shampoo and go for the CLCT after that.



I was so eager to start my clct today and by the time I realized I was applying it over dried gel, it was too late.  Oops!  My hair still felt really good but I'm doing it again in a few weeks on clean DRY hair.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I don't think it will define your curls. I don't wear WNGs so it works for me. If you have it try it. But if you don't already have it I wouldn't go buy it. I would check with the ladies in the WNG thread before buying anything. They know their gels.



I rush to try anything with the word gel on the container because sometimes I get tired of hard hair. Thanks for letting me know!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I was so eager to start my clct today and by the time I realized I was applying it over dried gel, it was too late.  Oops!  My hair still felt really good but I'm doing it again in a few weeks on clean DRY hair.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I don't think your hair has to be clean before you do the CLCT. I didn't wash my hair before I did the other treatments. The only reason I suggested it to trebell is because she sounds like she has build up and she needs a fresh start. 

You should be fine. The hair doesn't need to be clean or dry. But nothing wrong with rinsing and then putting the CLCT on after the rinse. 

Why did you emphasis Dry?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I rush to try anything with the word gel on the container because sometimes I get tired of hard hair. Thanks for letting me know!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Well visit the Winter WNG thread and find out what the ladies are using. They really break down what works and what doesn't and they show their hair. You can eliminate a lot of the guess work.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I don't think your hair has to be clean before you do the CLCT. I didn't wash my hair before I did the other treatments. The only reason I suggested it to trebell is because she sounds like she has build up and she needs a fresh start.
> 
> You should be fine. The hair doesn't need to be clean or dry. But nothing wrong with rinsing and then putting the CLCT on after the rinse.
> 
> Why did you emphasis Dry?



I emphasized dry because I read on either pinkcube's or dubaidee's page to apply the clct on dry hair.  I don't know why though.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 3, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I did my 2nd Cherry Lola last week and it worked just as good as the first time I started the regimen which I believe was in January.  I am doing the regimen about 2 X per week and I aim to sometimes co-wash in between.  I have to be honest that I only managed to do the co-wash the day I bought the Tresemme Radiant.  However, the PJ in me wants to try the new Tresemme so eventually I'll get around to do the co-wash regularly in between.  I have NOT put a comb in my hair since I started this regimen except for the 1X I went to the salon for a trim and she had to comb my hair.  I have been on this forum for a very very long time.  I've been relaxed and now natural and I have tried many regimens, products, etc.  I cannot help myself from repeating it enough, but this is the BEST...........I repeat the BEST regimen I have tried which has practically eliminated ALL breakage and shedding is damn near non-existent.  I keep scouring my bathroom floor and checking the hair catcher in my tub to check for hair and nothing, nada, zilch.  I intentionally tried to finger detangle my hair extra hard just to test the breaking point and this sucka is like teflon.  The elasticity in my hair has increased and it's like I have 100% retention.  I'm wondering if this regimen would've worked the same when I was relaxed?  Is anyone relaxed doing MHM?


I second that on the retention. I can literally see my hair grow because it's not breaking!  I started MHM in November about 6 months after my BC. I was taking a monthly LC pic just so I wouldn't get discouraged. The difference between the first 6 months and the last 3 is night and day. I wish I had found MHM sooner!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I emphasized dry because I read on either pinkcube's or dubaidee's page to apply the clct on dry hair.  I don't know why though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I wouldn't worry about it. I think they just meant you don't have to wash it and go through an extra step. DubaiDee had me clarify first and then do the CLCT this weekend, so I know she is fine with the hair being wet. So it is good either way.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 3, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I emphasized dry because I read on either pinkcube's or dubaidee's page to apply the clct on dry hair.  I don't know why though.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


Did I miss something. I always apply on dry hair. Is that wrong?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Did I miss something. I always apply on dry hair. Is that wrong?



Neither are wrong. You can do it on wet or dry.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 3, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Did I miss something. I always apply on dry hair. Is that wrong?



I don't think so.  I just always like to rinse product on my hair before starting step 1.  Now I'm do wet or dry but in the future I plan to rinse the gel out.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 3, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Sounds great!  I might have to try the CR Aloe Whipped Gel.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I have it and I really like it .  3c  total definition


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 4, 2015)

This is yesterdays wash n go after it was fully dried. It was 40 degrees yesterday...felt like summer time so I didn't have a beanie on LOL! 










April 1st will make 1 yr since my latest BC. I cut my hair down to 1/2"curls! i'm anxious to check the length I gained from MHM!

The remnants of my hair colour are really getting on my nerves but slow and steady always wins the race so i'll be trimming my colour gradually...who knows how long that will take?!


----------



## trebell (Mar 4, 2015)

I ha to go back on this thread. I have to stop. Because I need a pen and paper. So much info!!! I know I'm low po, my hair doesn't like coconut oil. I need s mentor lol.

ETA: what website has an updated approved list?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2015)

trebell said:


> I ha to go back on this thread. I have to stop. Because I need a pen and paper. So much info!!! I know I'm low po, my hair doesn't like coconut oil. I need s mentor lol.



You have plenty of people in this thread that will help you. Just post what you need and someone will help you. What's causing you problems?


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 4, 2015)

I've been in a sew in the past few weeks so I haven't checked in to this thread with updates lately. Because of the positive results that I've experienced with the Cherry Lola treatment and MHM, I am thinking of doing my third big chop. It's so random and I'm thinking it through to make sure I don't make an impulse decision but I'm somewhat excited about doing the big chop again and continuing the MHM on a fresh slate of hair. 

Oh well, if I decide to do it, you all will be the first to know.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 4, 2015)

I agree that this method helps me with retention.  I took a twist down yesterday and compared my length today to when i BC in August 2014. I was surprisingly shocked.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 4, 2015)

Faith,

I need a regimen check, there have been so many changes  I want you to check my regimen.
BS with honey olive oil conditioner
DC with diluted conditioner
Clay with coconut milk or heavy cream with honey, olive oil
Aloe and water
Leave-in
Styler


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2015)

[USER=33817 said:
			
		

> HopefulOne[/USER];21193285]Faith,
> 
> I need a regimen check, there have been so many changes  I want you to check my regimen.
> BS with honey olive oil conditioner
> ...



I will do my best. It's hard to do a regimen check because most everyone is doing their own thing 

From previous posts it seems like your regimen is working for you. Is there anything causing you concern.

The only thing that stands out, is in step 1 you are using baking soda which is good for low porosity hair. And then after the clay you are using aloe which is good for high porosity hair. If you aren't low porosity, find something else to clean your hair with for step 1. Don't increase your ph or lift the cuticle unless its really necessary.

Secondly if you are going to do aloe and water, you really don't need a leave-in as well. Its a redundant step.

At some point you can consider simplifying your regimen if you want.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I will do my best. It's hard to do a regimen check because most everyone is doing their own thing   From previous posts it seems like your regimen is working for you. Is there anything causing you concern.  The only thing that stands out, is in step 1 you are using baking soda which is good for low porosity hair. And then after the clay you are using aloe which is good for high porosity hair. If you aren't low porosity, find something else to clean your hair with for step 1. Don't increase your ph or lift the cuticle unless  really necessary.  Secondly if you are going to do aloe and water, you really don't need a leave-in as well. Its a redundant step.  At some point you can consider simplifying your regimen if you want.



Thanks so much, I am lo po 3c totally defined .  Thanks for tip on aloe.  I will eliminate the aloe and just use a leave -in.  Thanks again for the check, I want to stay on target.


----------



## trebell (Mar 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You have plenty of people in this thread that will help you. Just post what you need and someone will help you. What's causing you problems?



This is what I've been doing. I'm low po and I just figured this out. At first I was using acv for step 1. But went back to BS with conditioner. I was using Giovanni smooth conditioner but it seems as though it wasn't penetrating. I sit under my steam during step 2, not sure if that would help. Then I've been using the Aztec calcium clay (is this bad for low po hair?). The clay step has never been easy for me. And step 4 I've been using kckt but I'm not sure if I like it. It seems like everyone knows what their hair likes and I feel lost.  

I'm going to do my cherry lola treatment tomorrow if it snows. And I just purchased 2 bottles of tresemme undone conditioner. What should I do about my clay step bc my hair always feels filmy. And how should I apply my leave in. I see some are diluting it and spraying it now. 

Also, someone stole my ssn and filed taxes with it so I'm sad about this. People today are so selfish and cold.


----------



## trebell (Mar 4, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I agree that this method helps me with retention.  I took a twist down yesterday and compared my length today to when i BC in August 2014. I was surprisingly shocked.



Wow that's very good retention!!


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 4, 2015)

trebell I consider myself low porosity too (still don't think I really know but going by how my hair reacts to certain things). I used the aztec calcium bentonite for this regimen more than the other clays I've tried and I never had a problem with dryness, like some have. But now I tend to mix bentonite and rhassoul. 

I'm not sure if some folks distinguish between the calcium bentonite and the sodium bentonite (which may attributed to dryness- especially over time).

Sorry if you've said it before (I've combed over this thread a few times, even though I've read the whole thing) but what is your clay mix? And what's the consistency? I've never had an issue washing out my clay. Mine is kind of thick. It pours out of my bottle, but won't run easily through my fingers. The only time my hair felt coated after this step, was when I used coconut milk. And even then, it wasn't a bad feeling. My hair kind of felt stronger (but I also did a CLCT that day).

For step 1, I also alternated between the ACV and BS/ conditioner,  but have used BS more often (I think).

Don't feel lost. We are all here trying to find our way, and help each other out. Hopefully you can get closer to nailing what the problem is.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2015)

trebell said:


> This is what I've been doing. I'm low po and I just figured this out. At first I was using acv for step 1. But went back to BS with conditioner. I was using Giovanni smooth conditioner but it seems as though it wasn't penetrating. I sit under my steam during step 2, not sure if that would help. Then I've been using the Aztec calcium clay (is this bad for low po hair?). The clay step has never been easy for me. And step 4 I've been using kckt but I'm not sure if I like it. It seems like everyone knows what their hair likes and I feel lost.
> 
> I'm going to do my cherry lola treatment tomorrow if it snows. And I just purchased 2 bottles of tresemme undone conditioner. What should I do about my clay step bc my hair always feels filmy. And how should I apply my leave in. I see some are diluting it and spraying it now.
> 
> Also, someone stole my ssn and filed taxes with it so I'm sad about this. People today are so selfish and cold.



Sorry to hear about your tax situation. Hopefully you can resolve it soon.

Even if lo po you can alternate between baking soda and acv.  Don't use the Giovanni smooth. I don't thin its approved. The undine should work nicely. 

The Aztec did not work for me at all. When you can order some rhassoul. In the meantime add a little more oil and honey to your clay and keep it on only for 15 to 30 minutes.   

The clay sounds like its try to remove build up. It can feel gummy for a few washes but it should clear up.

The dilution if your leave in is up to you. If it feels good straight use it that way. If you have some definition try diluting it 50%. There is no right way for this. It depends in the conditioner of your hair and how far you are in the progress.

Spray, pour, spread it doesn't matter. It depends on what's easiest and what gives you the mist definition.

Remember we have been here a while so you will have to be patient during this learning phase. No one will be able to give you absolutes for your hair but we can help you figure it out for yourself.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 4, 2015)

trebell said:


> This is what I've been doing. I'm low po and I just figured this out. At first I was using acv for step 1. But went back to BS with conditioner. I was using Giovanni smooth conditioner but it seems as though it wasn't penetrating. I sit under my steam during step 2, not sure if that would help. Then I've been using the Aztec calcium clay (is this bad for low po hair?). The clay step has never been easy for me. And step 4 I've been using kckt but I'm not sure if I like it. It seems like everyone knows what their hair likes and I feel lost.  I'm going to do my cherry lola treatment tomorrow if it snows. And I just purchased 2 bottles of tresemme undone conditioner. What should I do about my clay step bc my hair always feels filmy. And how should I apply my leave in. I see some are diluting it and spraying it now.  Also, someone stole my ssn and filed taxes with it so I'm sad about this. People today are so selfish and cold.



I am so sorry to about your tax situation I hope it resolves itself.


----------



## trebell (Mar 4, 2015)

Ty. I probably won't get my return until it's time to file again. I can't believe how easy it is for people to use your info. They're rejecting my return like I'm the criminal.   Anywho, I have a love/hate relationship with my hair. I have to learn to be patient. I thought the Giovanni was on there when I started this regi last summer. But, I did initially start with tresemme, it's a good hair line. Okay I'll try the rhassoul clay and follow back.


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 4, 2015)

I used the Rhassoul clay from butters n bars today for the first time.  I had been using bentonite all along and still had a little left  in my mix jar. I just poured in the Rhassoul and added water until it was the right consistency.

Here are my observations:
The Rhassoul is much easier to work with and less messy to mix but more particles were in my tub after rinsing.  My hair did not feel as dry as with the bentonite when I finished washing it out but it was still "heavy" if you know what I mean. I never had a problem with the bentonite so perhaps I will continue to mix both.  My hair stretched more with the Rhassoul and it was slick  straight after I applied it.  When I apply straight bentonite I have more waves.

I tried something new and sprayed on my KKNT opposed to using my hands. I also diluted it this time which I never do.  I think I like it diluted better and I think I like the spray on method better as well.

I finished up with Camille Rose Almond Jai butter and put a little grape seed oil over the 5 twists I put in.

I have zero complaints and I don't want to jinx myself but I have perfect results every single session (I call the completion of the 5 step process a session).  I also want to add that  I've been experimenting with 3 different approved deep conditioners as well.

Again, zero breakage and minimal shedding. I hate to sound like a broken record but I have NEVER retained so much hair and had zero breakage.

Lastly, I'm using Njoy oil as a growth aid about 3-4x per week and it has sulfur which can be drying.  I have not had any adverse impact from doing that combined with MHM.

Okay, that's it and MHM is the truth!!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 4, 2015)

trebell said:


> This is what I've been doing. I'm low po and I just figured this out. At first I was using acv for step 1. But went back to BS with conditioner. I was using Giovanni smooth conditioner but it seems as though it wasn't penetrating. I sit under my steam during step 2, not sure if that would help. Then I've been using the Aztec calcium clay (is this bad for low po hair?). The clay step has never been easy for me. And step 4 I've been using kckt but I'm not sure if I like it. It seems like everyone knows what their hair likes and I feel lost.  I'm going to do my cherry lola treatment tomorrow if it snows. And I just purchased 2 bottles of tresemme undone conditioner. What should I do about my clay step bc my hair always feels filmy. And how should I apply my leave in. I see some are diluting it and spraying it now.  Also, someone stole my ssn and filed taxes with it so I'm sad about this. People today are so selfish and cold.


OMG...that's terrible about your son.  I hope you can get that straightened out.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 4, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I used the Rhassoul clay from butters n bars today for the first time.  I had been using bentonite all along and still had a little left  in my mix jar. I just poured in the Rhassoul and added water until it was the right consistency.  Here are my observations: The Rhassoul is much easier to work with and less messy to mix but more particles were in my tub after rinsing.  My hair did not feel as dry as with the bentonite when I finished washing it out but it was still "heavy" if you know what I mean. I never had a problem with the bentonite so perhaps I will continue to mix both.  My hair stretched more with the Rhassoul and it was slick  straight after I applied it.  When I apply straight bentonite I have more waves.  I tried something new and sprayed on my KKNT opposed to using my hands. I also diluted it this time which I never do.  I think I like it diluted better and I think I like the spray on method better as well.  I finished up with Camille Rose Almond Jai butter and put a little grape seed oil over the 5 twists I put in.  I have zero complaints and I don't want to jinx myself but I have perfect results every single session (I call the completion of the 5 step process a session).  I also want to add that  I've been experimenting with 3 different approved deep conditioners as well.  Again, zero breakage and minimal shedding. I hate to sound like a broken record but I have NEVER retained so much hair and had zero breakage.  Lastly, I'm using Njoy oil as a growth aid about 3-4x per week and it has sulfur which can be drying.  I have not had any adverse impact from doing that combined with MHM.  Okay, that's it and MHM is the truth!!!


I've been using Rhassoul but not from BNB.  I just ordered some during the sale and can't wait until it arrives.  I love rhassoul and my hair does too.  You speak the truth about MHM. I've been doing MHM since November and I'm retaining like crazy since then. I'm trying to hold out on doing my official LC until my 1 year BC anniversary in May.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2015)

Still doing the modified version. I love that I only get in the shower once and that I'm done in 30 to 40 minutes.  I comparing different clay recipes now. I varied the acv in two different batches. The 50/50 worked better than using less acv. Next wash I'm going to compare clay with a tsp of acv with the recipe that calls for a quarter cup.

I used CR aloe and put in two strand twists. My hair is so soft.

I don't know if I will ever have definition but I'm glad to know I can have an easy regimen and soft hair.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Still doing the modified version. I love that I only get in the shower once and that I'm done in 30 to 40 minutes.  I comparing different clay recipes now. I varied the acv in two different batches. The 50/50 worked better than using less acv. Next wash I'm going to compare clay with a tsp of acv with the recipe that calls for a quarter cup.  I used CR aloe and put in two strand twists. My hair is so soft.  I don't know if I will ever have definition but I'm glad to know I can have an easy regimen and soft hair.


OK...I'm going to have to take a serious look at the modified version right now.  30-40 minutes sounds like a plan.  Got some reading to do.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> OK...I'm going to have to take a serious look at the modified version right now.  30-40 minutes sounds like a plan.  Got some reading to do.



Yeah I'm going to need a real reason to go back. I will know more after I do it a few more weeks. Its only been a week and I've washed my hair 4 times


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Yeah I'm going to need a real reason to go back. I will know more after I do it a few more weeks. Its only been a week and I've washed my hair 4 times


I'm looking for the posts about the modified MHM...


----------



## Ajna (Mar 4, 2015)

trebell said:


> Also, someone stole my ssn and filed taxes with it so I'm sad about this. People today are so selfish and cold.



That is some [email protected]#&
Really how jacked up is that...I am so sorry to hear that


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm looking for the posts about the modified MHM...



I don't know if there is one in this thread. Its on dubaidees site.

There isn't much to it. Rinse hair and then apply clay. Work it through and rinse. Apply gel. Do this every 2 to 3 days. Water rinse in between if desired. Do clct every 2 to 4 weeks. 

That's it.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 4, 2015)

Ajna said:


> That is some [email protected]#&
> Really how jacked up is that...I am so sorry to hear that



Yea, that really sucks trebell. I heard on NPR that stealing ssn and filing  other people's taxes is on the rise. Apparently if you don't file early enough it gives the thefts opportunity to steal.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 4, 2015)

Has anybody tried Terressentials Organic Lavender Garden Pure Earth Hair Wash?

Ingredients » 

Organic aloe vera juice (from concentrate)°, bentonite clay, organic extracts° of organic linden flower°, organic nettle°, organic chamomile° and organic shavegrass°, essential oils of organic lavender°, organic sweet orange°, organic rose geranium°, organic ylang ylang° and organic clove bud


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 4, 2015)

Been on an MHM break for a week now. My hair was loving this method for months, lately it's just not having it.   Giving it another week or so before I try again.

faithVA for the dubaidee method, does the clarifying have to be done with a sulfate shampoo? I'm thinking of trying this method. The only thing is that it's the clay step that hasn't been good for me. I'm also nervous about the CLCT since it has baking soda in it. Maybe if I do it I won't do the beginner's method but the other one where you just start with clay. I'll be giving it some thought while I'm on my break.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I don't know if there is one in this thread. Its on dubaidees site.  There isn't much to it. Rinse hair and then apply clay. Work it through and rinse. Apply gel. Do this every 2 to 3 days. Water rinse in between if desired. Do clct every 2 to 4 weeks.  That's it.


I did actually find your post with the link, thank you. I have a little bit of leftover clay from my last washday, it's gonna be a watery mix.  Watching the mail for my BnB package.  Snowed-in here, campus is already closed for tomorrow so I'm going mini modified MHM tomorrow...mini because I think my clay might be too weak or watery, we shall see.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2015)

Lisa said:


> Has anybody tried Terressentials Organic Lavender Garden Pure Earth Hair Wash?
> 
> Ingredients »
> 
> Organic aloe vera juice (from concentrate)°, bentonite clay, organic extracts° of organic linden flower°, organic nettle°, organic chamomile° and organic shavegrass°, essential oils of organic lavender°, organic sweet orange°, organic rose geranium°, organic ylang ylang° and organic clove bud



I did a few years ago. I like the left coast lemon better. The lavender tangled my hair more. But there were many ladies that did like the lavender. It depends on your hair. If your hair is coily and/or dry the lemon is better. If not the lavender will work fine.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Been on an MHM break for a week now. My hair was loving this method for months, lately it's just not having it.   Giving it another week or so before I try again.
> 
> faithVA for the dubaidee method, does the clarifying have to be done with a sulfate shampoo? I'm thinking of trying this method. The only thing is that it's the clay step that hasn't been good for me. I'm also nervous about the CLCT since it has baking soda in it. Maybe if I do it I won't do the beginner's method but the other one where you just start with clay. I'll be giving it some thought while I'm on my break.



She recommends a clarifying shampoo and not just a regular shampoo. But you can try a regular sulfate shampoo. It should work well enough to remove the conditioner build up.

What's going on with the clay for you?

 I wouldn't worry about the baking soda in the clct. With all of the ingredients everything is buffered and the pH is 7. There should not be any effects if the baking soda or vinegar. Use dubaidees recipe for clct for the correct porosity.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 5, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I used the Rhassoul clay from butters n bars today for the first time.  I had been using bentonite all along and still had a little left  in my mix jar. I just poured in the Rhassoul and added water until it was the right consistency.  Here are my observations: The Rhassoul is much easier to work with and less messy to mix but more particles were in my tub after rinsing.  My hair did not feel as dry as with the bentonite when I finished washing it out but it was still "heavy" if you know what I mean. I never had a problem with the bentonite so perhaps I will continue to mix both.  My hair stretched more with the Rhassoul and it was slick  straight after I applied it.  When I apply straight bentonite I have more waves.  I tried something new and sprayed on my KKNT opposed to using my hands. I also diluted it this time which I never do.  I think I like it diluted better and I think I like the spray on method better as well.  I finished up with Camille Rose Almond Jai butter and put a little grape seed oil over the 5 twists I put in.  I have zero complaints and I don't want to jinx myself but I have perfect results every single session (I call the completion of the 5 step process a session).  I also want to add that  I've been experimenting with 3 different approved deep conditioners as well.  Again, zero breakage and minimal shedding. I hate to sound like a broken record but I have NEVER retained so much hair and had zero breakage.  Lastly, I'm using Njoy oil as a growth aid about 3-4x per week and it has sulfur which can be drying.  I have not had any adverse impact from doing that combined with MHM.  Okay, that's it and MHM is the truth!!!



MHM is the truth when it comes to retention.  You can't beat it.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 5, 2015)

Like many others who are currently following this method I want to cut down on the time. For me to be consistent with my hair care it has to be super easy! So i've been experimenting with mixing the DC and clay steps with much success. 

My clay mixes contain slippy, mucilaginous, super moisturizing ingredients like water LOL! Seriously, my base is always 3 tsp of rhassoul, some type of conditioner, and water into a thick mixture and then I add aloe juice and nourishing oils and other additives ie. silk aminos or slippery elm powder if I have them, they are totally optional. The end result looks like milk chocolate mousse. It's light and fluffy and easy to apply. Yet heavy enough to add weight to my hair. 

The last step in my process is to add heat. Totally optional but i've found that added heat from the dryer gives me the best results. 


1. DC w/Conditioner & Clay w/or without heat 20 min. minimum time
2. Rinse
3. Leave in
4. OPTIONAL MOISTURIZER 
5. Gel (i'm gonna work on this step next...I know I can do better with both technique and product) 

 So that's what i'm doing today on this lovely snowy day. I'll be back to add pics  Happy Wednesday Ladies!

ETA results took about 45 minutes to be done but of course not dry. 

Clay and conditioner





Done and drying. 









My undercarriage is a beast! But I believe with time and length and constant MHM it will soon not be an issue.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> She recommends a clarifying shampoo and not just a regular shampoo. But you can try a regular sulfate shampoo. It should work well enough to remove the conditioner build up.
> 
> What's going on with the clay for you?
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the baking soda in the clct. With all of the ingredients everything is buffered and the pH is 7. There should not be any effects if the baking soda or vinegar. Use dubaidees recipe for clct for the correct porosity.



Ok on the shampoo. As for clay, I just don't like the way it makes my hair feel. Again I don't know if it's because I was using baking soda when I shouldn't have (thought I was low po but realizing that I'm normal), but clay makes my hair feel awful now when it didn't before and I hate the way my gel feels after using it.

OAN, I took the rest of my Beautiful Curls defining gel (had about 4 ozs left after only using it once) and put it in a squirt bottle and added about 2 ozs of distilled water. Used it for a wng this morning and I'm loving the results so far. I probably wouldn't purchase this gel again because you don't get much for the price tag but you can definitely stretch it by diluting it and you don't have to use much.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Ok on the shampoo. As for clay, I just don't like the way it makes my hair feel. Again I don't know if it's because I was using baking soda when I shouldn't have (thought I was low po but realizing that I'm normal), but clay makes my hair feel awful now when it didn't before and I hate the way my gel feels after using it.
> 
> OAN, I took the rest of my Beautiful Curls defining gel (had about 4 ozs left after only using it once) and put it in a squirt bottle and added about 2 ozs of distilled water. Used it for a wng this morning and I'm loving the results so far. I probably wouldn't purchase this gel again because you don't get much for the price tag but you can definitely stretch it by diluting it and you don't have to use much.



Well if you are up to it, try her regimen one time and see if it helps. Make sure your shampoo isn't a moisturizing shampoo. And try her clay mix. Maybe putting it all together will work.


----------



## Karmi (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey ladies -
I'm going to start hanging out with you guys. I tried MHM again this time using approved product and in order and I am in LOVE! 

OMG, my hair can out soooo soft and so defined. 
Ok, back story - I usually wear wash n go's but this cold dry winter had been doing a number on hair. It's so dry and the frizz is uncontrollable. I've been wearing puffs mainly because I couldn't get more than 1 day hair out of my wng. I'm 1.5 year post relaxer BC'd to an inch of hair. (I trimmed a least 2 inches off thus far SSKs are the devil!) 

Last night I washed with ACV
DC with baking soda and Tresseme naturals
DC with French clay mixed with coconut milk
AVJ as my moisturizer (I'm low-po so I hope this doesn't mess me up)
Styled with olive and flaxseed gel.

My hair looked and felt amazing as I styled. I don't like flaxseed gel so next time I'll use my faithful CM Curl Maker and going to get some hello curly (now sweat soul magic). 
I plan on doing the method Wed's & Sunday.

Here's a pic of my results - YEEEESSS!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2015)

Karmi said:


> Hey ladies -
> I'm going to start hanging out with you guys. I tried MHM again this time using approved product and in order and I am in LOVE!
> 
> OMG, my hair can out soooo soft and so defined.
> ...



Welcome. We are glad to have you. 

I know you say you are low po but you are doing a combination of things. If it works for you great but just keep an eye on it.

baking soda works great for low po
Then you did coconut milk which works better for high po
then you did  avj which works better for high po

Over time you will probably either drop the baking soda or drop the coconut milk & avj. Time will tell.


----------



## Karmi (Mar 5, 2015)

faithVA- thanks for the advice! Your right, I'm using products that work better for high-po hair and that scares me a little. 
My hair loves commit milk so hopefully I can keep that but the AVJ worries me. I just haven't found a good leave in that works consistenly with my hair yet.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2015)

[USER=399247 said:
			
		

> Karmi[/USER];21197663]faithVA- thanks for the advice! Your right, I'm using products that work better for high-po hair and that scares me a little.
> My hair loves commit milk so hopefully I can keep that but the AVJ worries me. I just haven't found a good leave in that works consistenly with my hair yet.



Don't get worried yet. See how the AVJ works. Unless you get your hair tested, its hard to really know the porosity. The water glass test is not accurate. It may be possible that you aren't low porosity. Most ladies that think they are low porosity and get it tested find out that they are not. It typically is more product build up causing a false result.

So see how it goes. If your hair does fine with the coconut milk and AVJ, drop the baking soda.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 5, 2015)

Karmi said:


> Hey ladies - I'm going to start hanging out with you guys. I tried MHM again this time using approved product and in order and I am in LOVE!  OMG, my hair can out soooo soft and so defined. Ok, back story - I usually wear wash n go's but this cold dry winter had been doing a number on hair. It's so dry and the frizz is uncontrollable. I've been wearing puffs mainly because I couldn't get more than 1 day hair out of my wng. I'm 1.5 year post relaxer BC'd to an inch of hair. (I trimmed a least 2 inches off thus far SSKs are the devil!)  Last night I washed with ACV DC with baking soda and Tresseme naturals DC with French clay mixed with coconut milk AVJ as my moisturizer (I'm low-po so I hope this doesn't mess me up) Styled with olive and flaxseed gel.  My hair looked and felt amazing as I styled. I don't like flaxseed gel so next time I'll use my faithful CM Curl Maker and going to get some hello curly (now sweat soul magic). I plan on doing the method Wed's & Sunday.  Here's a pic of my results - YEEEESSS!


Pretty curls!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 5, 2015)

MHM is the TRUTH!  The longer I do it the better my results. I'm going to do the modified MHM today but I wanted to show you some informal retention/length check results of my dry-needs-to-be-handled hair.  This pic was taken on February 1st    Now this is the one I took just a few minutes ago    
Retention, retention, retention!


----------



## msbettyboop (Mar 5, 2015)

Dhl dude brought my new package today but I wasn't at home. He called me and I said I was in the building two doors down and can he stop by with it. Dude said no and took my package with him insisting I'm going to have to wait till Saturday morning when he brings it back. Dude messing with my hair supplies. Imma cut this dude...........

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 5, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> Dhl dude brought my new package today but I wasn't at home. He called me and I said I was in the building two doors down and can he stop by with it. Dude said no and took my package with him insisting I'm going to have to wait till Saturday morning when he brings it back. Dude messing with my hair supplies. Imma cut this dude...........
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Girl I would've hopped in my car and tracked him down! You ain't going nowhere with my stash!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Well if you are up to it, try her regimen one time and see if it helps. Make sure your shampoo isn't a moisturizing shampoo. And try her clay mix. Maybe putting it all together will work.



So do you dc at all with her regimen?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> So do you dc at all with her regimen?



No there is no conditioner in this regimen. She says that the purpose of conditioner was to counter the effects of shampoo. Since we aren't shampooing there isn't any need to use conditioner. The clay will provide the necessary conditioning. If you are high porosity she recommends following the clay with an ACV or AVJ spritz.


----------



## trebell (Mar 5, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I did actually find your post with the link, thank you. I have a little bit of leftover clay from my last washday, it's gonna be a watery mix.  Watching the mail for my BnB package.  Snowed-in here, campus is already closed for tomorrow so I'm going mini modified MHM tomorrow...mini because I think my clay might be too weak or watery, we shall see.



Are you in MD? My campus was closed today. I did the whole regimen including the cherry lola treatment. I forgot how long the whole regimen was.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> No there is no conditioner in this regimen. She says that the purpose of conditioner was to counter the effects of shampoo. Since we aren't shampooing there isn't any need to use conditioner. The clay will provide the necessary conditioning. If you are high porosity she recommends following the clay with an ACV or AVJ spritz.



If I try this and it works I'm going to be mad about the money I just spent restocking my NG Herbal blends


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> If I try this and it works I'm going to be mad about the money I just spent restocking my NG Herbal blends



I definitely feel you on that  I'm not throwing anything anyway  I'm holding onto everything just in case I find a way to include them in my regi. 

If it does work, just think how long the conditioners will last you now if you just use them every now and then


----------



## trebell (Mar 5, 2015)

What gel is everyone using? I ran out of everything at the same time. I'm using aloe Vera gel but I need to order some clay and gel. Can anyone give me advice? Picture is from dry hair today. The aloe Vera gel has no hold at all.


----------



## aharri23 (Mar 5, 2015)

I finally made some flaxseed gel im gonna try the modified MHM with it today


----------



## msbettyboop (Mar 5, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Girl I would've hopped in my car and tracked him down! You ain't going nowhere with my stash!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Dude didn't even allow me to get to that suggestion. Just screamed no and took off. Fool....

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 5, 2015)

trebell said:


> Are you in MD? My campus was closed today. I did the whole regimen including the cherry lola treatment. I forgot how long the whole regimen was.


Nope, got people there but I'm in KY...we got a foot of snow last night!  I did the modified version with the clay wash and gel only.  I'm not dry yet but so far I really like this because of the very reason you mentioned-time.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 5, 2015)

trebell said:


> What gel is everyone using? I ran out of everything at the same time. I'm using aloe Vera gel but I need to order some clay and gel. Can anyone give me advice? Picture is from dry hair today. The aloe Vera gel has no hold at all.
> 
> View attachment 299429



I use Hello Curly which is now called Sweet Soul Magic. I love it. I try other gels but I always come back to this one.


----------



## trebell (Mar 5, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I use Hello Curly which is now called Sweet Soul Magic. I love it. I try other gels but I always come back to this one.



Is it in store?


----------



## trebell (Mar 5, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Nope, got people there but I'm in KY...we got a foot of snow last night!  I did the modified version with the clay wash and gel only.  I'm not dry yet but so far I really like this because of the very reason you mentioned-time.



We got a foot today, thanks for sending it our way lol. I have to continue reading everyone's entries. I need a modified version. But I haven't reached max hydration yet. 

Does everyone do their hair in sections? Since my hair is short I just rub everything one. I don't section.


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 5, 2015)

Karmi said:


> Hey ladies -
> I'm going to start hanging out with you guys. I tried MHM again this time using approved product and in order and I am in LOVE!
> 
> OMG, my hair can out soooo soft and so defined.
> ...


 
Your curls are poppin' MHM style.


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 5, 2015)

trebell said:


> Are you in MD? My campus was closed today. I did the whole regimen including the cherry lola treatment. I forgot how long the whole regimen was.


 
Chile_........#neverforget_


----------



## Ajna (Mar 5, 2015)

trebell said:


> What gel is everyone using? I ran out of everything at the same time. I'm using aloe Vera gel but I need to order some clay and gel. Can anyone give me advice? Picture is from dry hair today. The aloe Vera gel has no hold at all.
> 
> View attachment 299429



I use Kinky-Curly Curling Custard or Camille Rose Curl Maker
They both have challenges but the camille rose plays better with all of my leave-ins and the gel cast is not as hard as KCCC

BUT KCCC gives me better definition.

I refuse to try anything else until on of these is gone


----------



## trebell (Mar 5, 2015)

Ajna said:


> I use Kinky-Curly Curling Custard or Camille Rose Curl Maker They both have challenges but the camille rose plays better with all of my leave-ins and the gel cast is not as hard as KCCC  BUT KCCC gives me better definition.  I refuse to try anything else until on of these is gone



I was using kccc but wanted to try something else. I was styling my hair for a while and got tired of it. I think I'll have to try Camilla. 

Ty


----------



## trebell (Mar 5, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> Chile........#neverforget



I think I started after 9am and finished around 2. I was mixing hair products felt like I was baking all day. Lol.


----------



## Ajna (Mar 5, 2015)

Karmi said:


> Here's a pic of my results - YEEEESSS!
> 
> View attachment 299379



Pretty curls!


----------



## Ajna (Mar 5, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I use Hello Curly which is now called Sweet Soul Magic. I love it. I try other gels but I always come back to this one.



Oh I am glad you are using this one because I did not want to go out on a limb and get screwed. 

So a while back I used to love UFD curl magic or something and then they reformulated it was crap...but I heard hello curly had taken over UFD original recipe so I meant to try it but never did...so then I heard hello curly changed to sweet soul magic and UFD is back 

Whew I feel like I said a mouthful but bottom line is sweet soul magic the same as hello curly or a little different?


----------



## Ajna (Mar 5, 2015)

trebell said:


> I was using kccc but wanted to try something else. I was styling my hair for a while and got tired of it. I think I'll have to try Camilla.
> 
> Ty



Go for it plus you can get it at target so if you hate it just return it


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 6, 2015)

trebell said:


> We got a foot today, thanks for sending it our way lol. I have to continue reading everyone's entries. I need a modified version. But I haven't reached max hydration yet.  Does everyone do their hair in sections? Since my hair is short I just rub everything one. I don't section.


You're welcome...I wasn't really sending it your way but I wanted it out of here!  
I am doing sections and detangling as I go with everything except the cleanse step.  I don't do sections then and I do minimal detangling.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> aharri23;21198773[/USER]]I finally made some flaxseed gel im gonna try the modified MHM with it today



How did it work out?


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 6, 2015)

Forgive me for being slow on the uptake.  Am I correct in believing that Lo po ladies can skip the bs step and the DC step and go straight to clay and then leave in and styler?  I am sorry it is this is obvious to everyone else, I just want to be right.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2015)

[USER=33817 said:
			
		

> HopefulOne[/USER];21202433]Forgive me for being slow on the uptake.  Am I correct in believing that Lo po ladies can skip the bs step and the DC step and go straight to clay and then leave in and styler?  I am sorry it is this is obvious to everyone else, I just want to be right.



If you are talking about the new method, yes. You go straight to clay. Skip the leave-in and go straight to styler. 

It's not clear to most people. This is a big shift from the beginning.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm going to the store to get my bananas and plantains for my CLCT next weekend. I was supposed to buy them last week to give them enough time to ripen but with the weather I procrastinated. Now I don't think I have enough time to let them ripen. I'm going to research to see if there is a way that I can force them to ripen. I may have to just throw them in the oven on low to force them to break down.


----------



## aharri23 (Mar 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> How did it work out?



I didn't like it all, my hair was crunchy. Luckily I was able to scrunch it out with olive oil. I'll try again later, but for now I'm gonna keep using Sweet Soul Magic


----------



## aharri23 (Mar 6, 2015)

Ajna said:


> Oh I am glad you are using this one because I did not want to go out on a limb and get screwed.
> 
> So a while back I used to love UFD curl magic or something and then they reformulated it was crap...but I heard hello curly had taken over UFD original recipe so I meant to try it but never did...so then I heard hello curly changed to sweet soul magic and UFD is back
> 
> Whew I feel like I said a mouthful but bottom line is sweet soul magic the same as hello curly or a little different?



Sweet soul magic is the same as hello curly which is the same as the original UFD.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> aharri23;21202695[/USER]]I didn't like it all, my hair was crunchy. Luckily I was able to scrunch it out with olive oil. I'll try again later, but for now I'm gonna keep using Sweet Soul Magic



Did you do DubaiDee's version of 1 tbsp in 1 cup of water and boil for 10? Or another recipe? I'm going to try it next week. If it doesn't work I will just stick with the CR Aloe.


----------



## aharri23 (Mar 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm going to the store to get my bananas and plantains for my CLCT next weekend. I was supposed to buy them last week to give them enough time to ripen but with the weather I procrastinated. Now I don't think I have enough time to let them ripen. I'm going to research to see if there is a way that I can force them to ripen. I may have to just throw them in the oven on low to force them to break down.



Mine took about 6 days to ripen. I left them out in the kitchen


----------



## aharri23 (Mar 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Did you do DubaiDee's version of 1 tbsp in 1 cup of water and boil for 10? Or another recipe? I'm going to try it next week. If it doesn't work I will just stick with the CR Aloe.



Yep I did! I didn't have a stocking/panty hose to strain it so I used a regular strainer and it was very thin so im not sure if that messed up my results. I also added a bit of argan oil and agave to it


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Mine took about a 6 days to ripen. I left them out in the kitchen



Thanks. They only sell green stuff here  They will never be ripe in a week if I don't force it. Plantains take much longer than banana's to ripen. 

I found on the .net to cook them at 300 for 1 hour and then put them in a paper bag with an apple. That should help them ripen faster.

Or I can put them in the microwave for 15 and then up them in the bag.

I'm going to try the oven and see how that goes.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Yep I did! I didn't have a stocking/panty hose to strain it so I used a regular strainer and it was very thin so im not sure if that messed up my results. I also added a bit of argan oil and agave to it



hmm, Thanks. I don't think you messed it up. It's supposed to be thin so you can put it in a spray bottle.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm going to the store to get my bananas and plantains for my CLCT next weekend. I was supposed to buy them last week to give them enough time to ripen but with the weather I procrastinated. Now I don't think I have enough time to let them ripen. I'm going to research to see if there is a way that I can force them to ripen. I may have to just throw them in the oven on low to force them to break down.



Good idea about the oven. If mine aren't ripe enough I usually squish it in my hand before plopping it in the blender. I've never had to struggle with bits.


----------



## werenumber2 (Mar 6, 2015)

I did my second round of MHM on Wednesday night (3 days after the first) and will do the next tomorrow night. My steps were:

1) Trader Joe's TTT + baking soda under a shower cap for 10 minutes
2) Watered-down Crece Pelo DC for 15 minutes
3) Rhassoul with coconut milk and hot water for 30+ minutes
4) Watered-down Tresemme Radiant Volume for leave-in
5) Homemade flaxseed gel


I'm just wondering where my other hair products fit in. I'll have to check the MHM site to make sure none of the products in my arsenal are counterproductive to the method.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Good idea about the oven. If mine aren't ripe enough I usually squish it in my hand before plopping it in the blender. I've never had to struggle with bits.



I don't have an issue with the banana. But the plantain isn't so forgiving. It really has to be ripened to blend well. I had it for over a week last time and it was just barely starting to turn yellow and still very hard on the inside.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2015)

[USER=107379 said:
			
		

> werenumber2[/USER];21202753]I did my second round of MHM on Wednesday night (3 days after the first) and will do the next tomorrow night. My steps were:
> 
> 1) Trader Joe's TTT + baking soda under a shower cap for 10 minutes
> 2) Watered-down Crece Pelo DC for 15 minutes
> ...



What other hair products are you thinking of?


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 6, 2015)

Doing a full cycle with diluted Faith In Nature Seaweed and Citrus conditioner with 1tsp BS. Currently DCing with same conditioner. I'll sleep in my clay mix  (rhassoul/ calcium bentonite/ water/ ACV/ molasses) and in the morning, apply my leave in (KCKT) and gel (KCCC)


----------



## werenumber2 (Mar 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What other hair products are you thinking of?



Shescentit Coco Creme Leave-In
APB Leave-In
APB Hair Cream

I also use Loreal Out of Bed to style my hair during the day. I feel like its ingredients would put it on the naughty list but I have a practically brand new jar. 

Water (Aqua), PVP, PEG 40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Triethanolamine, Carbomer, Fragrance, PEG 90M, VP/Dimethylaminoethylmethacrylate Copolymer, DMDM Hydantoin, Polyquaternium 11, Polystyrene, PEG/PPG 22/24 Dimethicone, Hydroxypropyl Cellulose, Limonene, Linalool, Pentasodium Pentetate, Benzyl Salicylate, Benzophenone 4, Hydroxyisohexl 3 Cyclohexene Carboxaldehyde, Butylphenyl Methlyproprional, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> werenumber2;21202799[/USER]]Shescentit Coco Creme Leave-In
> APB Leave-In
> APB Hair Cream
> 
> ...



Ok. The 1st three probably don't have no no ingredients. One of them has glycerin and that is just a matter of whether your hair deals with glycerine or not. The only other thing about the 3 is that over time they will probably cause some type of build up because of the ingredients. I wouldn't say they are no-no products though. You may just slow down your results with the build up.

Almost anything you can get in a local store is going to have No-No ingredients. So the L'Oreal is definitely on the No-No list. 

I say try the regimen 30 days without it and then use what you need. As you do the regimen you will find what works and what doesn't. If you aren't wearing a WNG you can get away with more products than you could if you were doing WNGs.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> If you are talking about the new method, yes. You go straight to clay. Skip the leave-in and go straight to styler.
> 
> It's not clear to most people. This is a big shift from the beginning.


 
As usual, you get me straight.  So opening the cuticle to allow the dc to sink in is  gone along with the dc.  Does that mean you just use clay every two or three days and DC when you feel like it?


----------



## Ajna (Mar 6, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Sweet soul magic is the same as hello curly which is the same as the original UFD.



Fantastic!! 
Thanks for letting me know


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> As usual, you get me straight.  So opening the cuticle to allow the dc to sink in is  gone along with the dc.  Does that mean you just use clay every two or three days and DC when you feel like it?



The clay is supposed to open your cuticles enough to let the water in and it is also your conditioning step. There is no mention of deep conditioning at all. Its all done during the clay step.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> The clay is supposed to open your cuticles enough to let the water in and it is also your conditioning step. There is no mention of deep conditioning at all. Its all done during the clay step.



Thanks faith I always appreciate your answers.  I am going to stick with the old method unless there has been some negative point about the old way.  My hair feels so good after the bs and the DC and i love leaving my clay on overnight.  I am at full APL moving toward BSL and I don't want to do anything to cause a setback.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 6, 2015)

trebell said:


> Is it in store?



I get it online and I see aharri23 already answered your other question about it being the original UFD curly magic.

ETA: Just saw that it wasn't you who asked but someone else.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 7, 2015)

Food for thought ladies. 

Bentonite and Rhassoul are the same but very different, as are other clays. Perhaps the mineral content or ph content in one or the other agrees with your hair? Perhaps one offers more conditioning, cleansing or detangling properties for YOUR hair than the other? 

*Rhassoul Mineral Content 	*
Silica- 58%	
Aluminum- 2.47%	
Iron- 0.64%	
Sodium- 2.3%	
Magnesium- 25.2%	
Calcium- 2.34%	
Moisture- 8%

pH of 6.9-7.5 

*Bentonite Mineral Content *
Silica- 61.4%
Aluminum- 18.1%
Iron- 3.5%
Sodium- 2.3%
Magnesium- 1.7%
Calcium- 0.04%
Titanium- 0.02%
Potassium- 0.01%
Moisture- 7.8%

pH of 8.3-9

This info comes from Minimalist Beauty.  and other web sources. 

Having used rhassoul for various skin and hair applications over the years I am partial to it. But now seeing the little bit of extras in the bentonite I would like to try some to see if it agrees with my hair! Ladies who have used both which do you prefer?


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 7, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Food for thought ladies.
> 
> Bentonite and Rhassoul are the same but very different, as are other clays. Perhaps the mineral content or ph content in one or the other agrees with your hair? Perhaps one offers more conditioning, cleansing or detangling properties for YOUR hair than the other?
> 
> ...



I love the softness I get with rhassoul. Even with my love of calcium bentonite, I don't get that level of softness upon rinsing. 

My hair seems to coil more with bentonite clay vs rhassoul. With pure rhassoul, my hair appears much more elongated/ flattened.

I love to mix the two now. Since faithVA made the suggestion, I've been doing it as my main mix. Sometimes I vary the amounts of each, because I feel like the bentonite is more cleansing/ has more absorbtion, and rhassoul is more conditioning to my hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 7, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Food for thought ladies.
> 
> Bentonite and Rhassoul are the same but very different, as are other clays. Perhaps the mineral content or ph content in one or the other agrees with your hair? Perhaps one offers more conditioning, cleansing or detangling properties for YOUR hair than the other?
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting the comparison chart.  I'm just about all out of Rhassoul and I need to order more, I might purchase some Bentonite today to see how my hair responds to it.  If I don't like it, I can always mix the two when I get more Rhassoul.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Food for thought ladies.
> 
> Bentonite and Rhassoul are the same but very different, as are other clays. Perhaps the mineral content or ph content in one or the other agrees with your hair? Perhaps one offers more conditioning, cleansing or detangling properties for YOUR hair than the other?
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting this. I have tried both and prefer the rhassoul. I found the bentonite to be very drying. It seems to be very high in aluminum and iron which is interesting. 

I may try mixing them to see if I get good results. For right now bentonite by itself is too risky.


----------



## trebell (Mar 7, 2015)

FaithVA  My roots are still fighting moisture. I'll take a picture after class. I tried the CM curl maker. It's okay. I may pick me up some kccc to go back and forth. I'm going to get the rhassoul today. What can I do to combat the roots?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I ordered some Rhassoul from BNB last week during the sale (Thanks FaithVA) but it's not here yet . I think I'm gonna have to go bentonite today.  I'm going modified MHM (clay and gel).  Hopefully this will not result in a setback.


----------



## trebell (Mar 7, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I ordered some Rhassoul from BNB last week during the sale (Thanks FaithVA) but it's not here yet . I think I'm gonna have to go bentonite today.  I'm going modified MHM (clay and gel).  Hopefully this will not result in a setback.



Good luck.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 7, 2015)

Pics from full cycle completed today. I love that I can do the whole shebang or the revised shorter method. I will be upping my washes this week.

ETA: I did a light dusting. Trying to keep my ends from tapering out and getting thin on me. The last thing I need is thinner hair.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2015)

trebell said:


> FaithVA  My roots are still fighting moisture. I'll take a picture after class. I tried the CM curl maker. It's okay. I may pick me up some kccc to go back and forth. I'm going to get the rhassoul today. What can I do to combat the roots?



How long have you been doing the method? trebell


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I ordered some Rhassoul from BNB last week during the sale (Thanks FaithVA) but it's not here yet . I think I'm gonna have to go bentonite today.  I'm going modified MHM (clay and gel).  Hopefully this will not result in a setback.



I don't think bentonite is the clay to try this method with. Good luck. Hopefully the bentonite leaves your hair miisturized.
 Standard shipping if the clay probably takes two weeks.


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 7, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Thanks faith I always appreciate your answers. I am going to stick with the old method unless there has been some negative point about the old way. My hair feels so good after the bs and the DC and i love leaving my clay on overnight. I am at full APL moving toward BSL and I don't want to do anything to cause a setback.


 
I would love to shorten the time but I'm not trying to fix what's not broken.  The original method is working for me.  Something about relying solely on the clay for conditioning just seems odd to me, but I don't have any scientific proof as to why.


----------



## trebell (Mar 7, 2015)

faithVA said:


> How long have you been doing the method? trebell



Since last year I think around summer/fall.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 7, 2015)

Would normal/ high porosity hair benefit from the modified method? Does DubaiDee have anything special to say about hi-po heads?


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 7, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I love the softness I get with rhassoul. Even with my love of calcium bentonite, I don't get that level of softness upon rinsing.
> 
> My hair seems to coil more with bentonite clay vs rhassoul. With pure rhassoul, my hair appears much more elongated/ flattened.
> 
> I love to mix the two now. Since @faithVA made the suggestion, I've been doing it as my main mix. Sometimes I vary the amounts of each, because I feel like the bentonite is more cleansing/ has more absorbtion, and rhassoul is more conditioning to my hair.


 
Your comparison explains exactly how my hair behaves with both.  I'm doing a cycle now and I'm mixing both which is what I did the last time. The rhassoul is more moisturizing and less drying but something about the bentonite feels more strengthening.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Would normal/ high porosity hair benefit from the modified method? Does DubaiDee have anything special to say about hi-po heads?



The only change she does for high po is to do an avj or acv spritz after the clay. Its one method for all porosities.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2015)

trebell said:


> Since last year I think around summer/fall.



I'm not really sure. Everyone seems to be afraid to try the new method but that's my only recommendation.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 7, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I don't think bentonite is the clay to try this method with. Good luck. Hopefully the bentonite leaves your hair miisturized. Standard shipping if the clay probably takes two weeks.


You are woman, hear you roar!  I have no clay on hand so I'm going to defer to you on this. Bentonite was against my better judgement anyway and against my prior experience with it. I'm gonna do a straight cleanse and DC with heat and get over myself.  Thanks for turning me around, FaithVA.


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 7, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Pics from full cycle completed today. I love that I can do the whole shebang or the revised shorter method. I will be upping my washes this week.


 
Your hair is coming along very nicely with this method.  You're going to be an inspiration to many and your pics are going to be the proof that MHM works.  Thanks!


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 7, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm not really sure. Everyone seems to be afraid to try the new method but that's my only recommendation.


 
I'm too lazy  to check but is this new method "sanctioned" on the website or by pinkcube or msdeekay?  Has anyone been doing it long enough to comment on the long-term/semi-long term effects?


----------



## trebell (Mar 7, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm not really sure. Everyone seems to be afraid to try the new method but that's my only recommendation.


    Ok. I haven't been able to read thru this while thread bc of school so I really don't have the details.

I'm in class now Monday -Saturday.


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 7, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Food for thought ladies.
> 
> Bentonite and Rhassoul are the same but very different, as are other clays. Perhaps the mineral content or ph content in one or the other agrees with your hair? Perhaps one offers more conditioning, cleansing or detangling properties for YOUR hair than the other?
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for posting this  because these numbers are interesting.  I'm analytical and would love to further understand the benefits of each item listed, as well as the effects on hair individually and when combined.  I don't have the time to do the research


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> You are woman, hear you roar!  I have no clay on hand so I'm going to defer to you on this. Bentonite was against my better judgement anyway and against my prior experience with it. I'm gonna do a straight cleanse and DC with heat and get over myself.  Thanks for turning me around, FaithVA.



I feel better now. I will never, well almost never tell you not to do something but I will let you know if I feel a tremble in my heart. . Just wait it out. Your hair will be fine until your clay comes in.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I'm too lazy  to check but is this new method "sanctioned" on the website or by pinkcube or msdeekay?  Has anyone been doing it long enough to comment on the long-term/semi-long term effects?



Pinkecube and msdeekay have commented on Instagram. And are both using it based on their last Instagram conversation.  Unfortunately there are so many conversations they aren't keeping them all updated. Msdeekay did recommend it to me in email. I don't think pinkecube will be updating anything she has stepped back out of the picture for a while.

No long term studies. The same as with the original method. 

I don't think trying it for one wash will hurt anyone. It doesn't mean they have to completely switch. It can at least give people another option for midweek washes. If my dry, undefined hair can handle it, anyone's can.

MHM is going to keep undergoing changes as more people do it. MHM is just one year old so its still pretty new. This is just one of many changes I see coming.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2015)

I was supposed to wash last night but didn't feel like it. I rinsed and then baggied overnight. I was suppose to do clay this morning and didn't feel like doing that either. So I just let my hair dry loose with no product. Surprisingly my hair is soft . its shrunken but not matted down to my head.

In putting in two strand twists and will then rinse in the shower and put on some oil. Maybe I will feel like doing clay tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 7, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> Your hair is coming along very nicely with this method.  You're going to be an inspiration to many and your pics are going to be the proof that MHM works.  Thanks!



nycutiepie Thank you. It really is working for me. I have no real complaints (as yet). 

I agree with you about the bentonite clay- there's just something about it. So it's a little sad for me that I'm almost out of my aztec brand


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 7, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Pinkecube and msdeekay have commented on Instagram. And are both using it based on their last Instagram conversation. Unfortunately there are so many conversations they aren't keeping them all updated. Msdeekay did recommend it to me in email. I don't think pinkecube will be updating anything she has stepped back out of the picture for a while.
> 
> No long term studies. The same as with the original method.
> 
> ...


 
Okay thanks.  Your points are valid.  This method is actually a viable opportunity for someone to capitalize financially.  A starting point would be to consolidate all the information in a single place (i.e., book, paid subscription website, etc.).  I understand that pinkcube and msdeekay have lives like everyone else but the fact that the official website is not updated regularly is unprofessional imho.


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 7, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @nycutiepie Thank you. It really is working for me. I have no real complaints (as yet).
> 
> I agree with you about the bentonite clay- there's just something about it. So it's a little sad for me that I'm almost out of my aztec brand


 
You're very welcome. Your hair looks like parts of mine so I'm watching you :wink2:.

That sucks about running out. I'm assuming they don't sell it locally? I'm in NY and I see it in every health food/vitamin store I visit.


----------



## trebell (Mar 7, 2015)

My hair using Camille (sp?) rose curl makers.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 7, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> You're very welcome. Your hair looks like parts of mine so I'm watching you :wink2:.
> 
> That sucks about running out. I'm assuming they don't sell it locally? I'm in NY and I see it in every health food/vitamin store I visit.



I wish. I find myself walking into random health food/ vitamin shops to see if I'll be lucky and find something on the ground that I can use. So far, no joy on aztec clay. The Whole Foods near me doesn't appear to stock it. But I'm sure I'll be back to triple check lol.

I just need people to stop trying to charge £20 for the stuff.


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 7, 2015)

_trebell_ Your hair looks very nice. The curls are pretty. If you don't mind, what hair type are you predominantly and was your hair curling like that prior to MHM?


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 7, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I wish. I find myself walking into random health food/ vitamin shops to see if I'll be lucky and find something on the ground that I can use. So far, no joy on aztec clay. The Whole Foods near me doesn't appear to stock it. But I'm sure I'll be back to triple check lol.
> 
> I just need people to stop trying to charge £20 for the stuff.


 
What??? That is robbery.  I'm getting it for about $5 a jar.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2015)

trebell said:


> My hair using Camille (sp?) rose curl makers.



Very pretty and your cut is cute.


----------



## trebell (Mar 7, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> trebell Your hair looks very nice. The curls are pretty. If you don't mind, what hair type are you predominantly and was your hair curling like that prior to MHM?


    Ty. I have no idea my hair type. I've been natural forever and I haven't figure this out. I have fine hair strands with a looser curl pattern. But my hair grows up rather than down (does this make sense lol) from the roots and they seem to have a mind of there own. My hair was like this prior to this method. I've always had retention issues. I would get to a certain length then do a big chop. This is my 3rd one.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 7, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Food for thought ladies.
> 
> Bentonite and Rhassoul are the same but very different, as are other clays. Perhaps the mineral content or ph content in one or the other agrees with your hair? Perhaps one offers more conditioning, cleansing or detangling properties for YOUR hair than the other?
> 
> ...



I prefer rhassoul over bentonite however I haven't been having a good experience with any clays for the last month and a half or so. I've used bentonite, rhassoul, Moroccan red, and Terresentials. My hair looks great afterwards but feels stripped and dry. I just ordered a clay product that I've seen good reviews on. If this doesn't work I'm done with clay and moving on to the regular ole curly girl method.


----------



## Karmi (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm doing a modified full cycle today. 

I rinsed with diluted apple cider vinegar 
I'm DCing for a hour with SM JBCO masque (no baking soda).
Will DC with French clay mixed with warm coconut milk for at least an hour. 

No sure what I'll use for my leave in or what I will style with. I really want to get back to wearing my WNG for at least 4 days to cut down on manipulation. Eco styler gel is tempting me. But I might go with CM Curl Maker. Have to stop being lazy and just order sweet soul magic.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 7, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> What??? That is robbery.  I'm getting it for about $5 a jar.



This is why I refuse to restock until I can find it at a better price. I have sodium bentonite coming out of my ears and my rhassoul is pretty well stocked too. And now my conditioner deliveries have arrived, all I want is some Aztec clay....


----------



## werenumber2 (Mar 7, 2015)

Where do traditional shampoos and protein DCs fit into the picture?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 7, 2015)

trebell said:


> My hair using Camille (sp?) rose curl makers.


Love your curls!


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 7, 2015)

werenumber2 said:


> Where do traditional shampoos and protein DCs fit into the picture?



They don't really. You could still use them, but low porosity hair that was struggling with related issues beforehand, may encounter setbacks with regards to hydration or curl clumping.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 7, 2015)

regarding the modified method: I think that it should only be undertaken AFTER your hair has reached a comfortable hydration level. I stuck with the original method until my coils became consistent in more places than not. Then I began evaluating what parts of the method really spoke to my spirit and were nurturing my hair and stuck with that. 

My hair doesn't need the cleansing steps as much as the conditioning. Conditioning from clay, conditioning from my leave-in and even from my styler/gel. As with any regi occasional protein treatments via the cherry lola (or a plain old DC with full fat yogurt and your favourite oil) are helpful. It should be up to YOUR hair and not a predetermined schedule designed for someone else's hair. 

MHM has reawakened my interest in the science of my hair! We have all been stuck on MOISTURIZATION when it seems we should have been looking at HYDRATION all along!


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 7, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I prefer rhassoul over bentonite however I haven't been having a good experience with any clays for the last month and a half or so. I've used bentonite, rhassoul, Moroccan red, and Terresentials. My hair looks great afterwards but feels stripped and dry. I just ordered a clay product that I've seen good reviews on. If this doesn't work I'm done with clay and moving on to the regular ole curly girl method.



What have you been mixing your clay (s) with? And have you clarified or chelated prior to using it.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 7, 2015)

werenumber2 said:


> Where do traditional shampoos and protein DCs fit into the picture?



I would shampoo as needed. Even before MHM I only used shampoo every 6- 8 weeks or after I used hard core products that left my hair feeling dirty. The cherry lola treatment in the MHM process is a protein treatment. You can do cherry lola or use up your commercial DC's. MHM just aim for "natural" ingredients. But I understand the need to use up your stash!


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 7, 2015)

trebell said:


> Ok. I haven't been able to read thru this while thread bc of school so I really don't have the details.
> 
> I'm in class now Monday -Saturday.


  Hi, guys! I wanted to come out of lurking long enough to say that MissDeeKay did have a pic of her hair after using the Modified version (just clay and gel) on her facebook page. (Back to lurking for now


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 7, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> What have you been mixing your clay (s) with? And have you clarified or chelated prior to using it.



I've done the MHM recipe with water, oil, and honey. I've sone water and a little acv. I've done acv only. I've done water only. I've done water and several oils. This is just what I can remember right now, I feel like I've done it all. I shampooed with a clarifying shampoo today for step 1 thinking that's the problem only to end up with the same dry, stripped feeling hair and it even looked worse this time. My wng came out good though


----------



## trebell (Mar 7, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Hi, guys! I wanted to come out of lurking long enough to say that MissDeeKay did have a pic of her hair after using the Modified version (just clay and gel) on her facebook page. (Back to lurking for now



You are so sweet. Thank you. I don't follow her on FB. But I'll go look.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 7, 2015)

I am trying the new method, I figure if Faith tried it I would give it a try.  I wet my hair and just put the clay on.  I used bentonite whipping cream molasses olive oil. I am going to leave it overnight as I usually do and see what my results are.  It would be great if I could  get the same tangle free results with much less effort.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I am trying the new method, I figure if Faith tried it I would give it a try.  I wet my hair and just put the clay on.  I used bentonite whipping cream molasses olive oil. I am going to leave it overnight as I usually do and see what my results are.  It would be great if I could  get the same tangle free results with much less effort.



I hope it works for you but girl that is not the new method. 

I won't be mentioning it anymore  I'm done.


----------



## kiannack (Mar 7, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> regarding the modified method: I think that it should only be undertaken AFTER your hair has reached a comfortable hydration level.


    I agree people who are further along will be better suited for the modified version. For the most part there is no reason to leave the clay on your hair for long time. I have tried sodium bentonite and rhassoul clay and leave them on max 10 mins and get great results. If your hair is getting dried out from the clay, you're leaving it on too long. Sodium bentonite was recommended to save people time. It's the most powerful of the clays so you get results faster, and it will dry your hair out faster too. Another way dubaidee4c is getting moisture is by doing  the ghe method at night then water washing or clay and gel the next day.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 7, 2015)

werenumber2 said:


> Where do traditional shampoos and protein DCs fit into the picture?


 
I still use my old protein conditioners pre MHM, without any issues. I alternate between Millcreek botanicals jojoba conditioner and Aphogee 2min.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 7, 2015)

I can't wait to take these twists out. I REALLY miss my hair. This week I plan on stocking up on some gel. I have about one more week in these twists. My plan is to take them out the following week, do the MHM for the remainder of this month and then install another set of mini twists for April.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 8, 2015)

kiannack said:


> I agree people who are further along will be better suited for the modified version. For the most part there is no reason to leave the clay on your hair for long time. I have tried sodium bentonite and rhassoul clay and leave them on max 10 mins and get great results. If your hair is getting dried out from the clay, you're leaving it on too long. Sodium bentonite was recommended to save people time. It's the most powerful of the clays so you get results faster, and it will dry your hair out faster too. Another way dubaidee4c is getting moisture is by doing  the ghe method at night then water washing or clay and gel the next day.



I've applied clay and washed it out immediately and still ended up with dry hair. Clay just may not be for everybody, atleast it seems that way for me.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 8, 2015)

Day 2 and 3 I love you. I am feeling my hair today, but I am gonna wash it coz I think it needs the moisture. I put my hair up in a puff yesterday and kind of fluffed it with my new mini magic rake this thing is so cute, like it was made for my tiny head lol. 

I really want a freestanding dryer. This waiting around for great hair is already getting long and I haven't even really tried setting yet...wanna try something this week though...


----------



## werenumber2 (Mar 8, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I still use my old protein conditioners pre MHM, without any issues. I alternate between Millcreek botanicals jojoba conditioner and Aphogee 2min.



pelohello - do you use your protein conditioners during the Cherry Lola step of the method or the Cowash/DC step?


----------



## Guinan (Mar 8, 2015)

werenumber2 said:


> pelohello - do you use your protein conditioners during the Cherry Lola step of the method or the Cowash/DC step?



I use it for the cherry lola step. So for protein, instead of doing the cherry lola step, I use a reg protein conditioner


----------



## kiannack (Mar 8, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I've applied clay and washed it out immediately and still ended up with dry hair. Clay just may not be for everybody, atleast it seems that way for me.


What type of clay have you used? How much clay do you use in your clay mix?


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 8, 2015)

I used my clay mixture on wet hair last night and left it on overnight.  It rinsed out fine and seemed just like it was if I had done all the steps.  I am going to use just clay sometimes and the whole method sometimes.  You learn something new everyday.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 8, 2015)

I can't use the clay alone. The results are not that great. Baking soda and my hair are BFFs!  I am very psyched for the warm weather to get here so I can MHM more. My retention when I started was really great. The cold winter made me modify a lot. I'm looking forward to warm weather!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 8, 2015)

I finally bought some clay. Yay for me!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 8, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I finally bought some clay. Yay for me!


  what kind did you get?


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 8, 2015)

kiannack said:


> What type of clay have you used? How much clay do you use in your clay mix?



I've used bentonite (aztec brand), rhassoul, Moroccan red, and Terresentials. I made my mixes in large batches to last for a few washes. I mentioned the different ways I mixed my clay up thread about a page or two back. The consistency was slightly thinner than pudding. Terresentials I used straight at first but then I started diluting it by adding about 6 ozs of water to 2 ozs of clay. I didn't have a problem with clay initially, only after a couple of mos of doing the method. My hair never felt as good as everyone else claims theirs feels after using clay, but it was tolerable. Now it just feels bad.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 9, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> what kind did you get?


  I got Moroccan  red. I got it since it has detoxifying properties. I plan on using on my spot, as well as for my face.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 9, 2015)

Did a cycle last night (well tonight really seeing as I am not sleeping yet). Instead of water rinsing, like I thought I would, I decided to clarify with ACV. I made a really dilute solution and decided to test the ph (4)- I got lucky as a first test coz I did about 15 on my gel. When I applied this mix, my hair felt different to the other times I've used ACV. My hair never disliked it, but this time it was like it loved it. I got about the same definition I get with BS, which hasn't happened before.

I even took pics of my hair at the clarify step and I haven't felt the need to do that in while.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 9, 2015)

I ordered 2lbs of Rhassoul clay on Saturday from BNB, I paid for priority shipping because I know how long standard takes.  I went to Whole Foods to grab a small jar of Bentonite clay but it was $10 so I left it right there on the shelf.  

I started my regimen tonight and realized I'll have to do it all in one day as the weather gets warmer.  During hat season, I'd just throw my beanie on over my conditioning cap to take DD to school and back but now hat season is OVER!!  Unless sit with the clay for only 15-30 minutes.

I noticed over the last week that my hair is getting  much softer, with or w/o product, YAY.  Before it would be hard as a brick.  I'm celebrating the small victories too!

Lastly, my color has faded and my gray hair is growing in with avengance.  I'm debating doing a henna gloss or having another demicolor applied, the both of them have the same coverage effect. 

Has there been a consensus on which color treatment yields the best results in regards to hydration retention?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 9, 2015)

Yesterday I actually got to air dry outside! It was 40+ degrees and folks in NYC were acting a fool like it was summertime! 

I mixed up my clay and conditioner mix and was under the dryer for 30 mins before rinsing, leave-in, gelling and going!

I have a job interview today and will be sporting 2nd day hair...I ain't worried bout nothin'! But pray for me...i'm ready to go back to work! 

Be back with 2nd day hair pics! Have an AMAZING Monday Ladies!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2015)

I was supposed to do the modified regimen Friday. I ended up just water rinsing and put in 2 strand twist Saturday. I wore a twist out yesterday. I was supposed to do the modified regimen last night but ended up doing another water rinse. I put some oil on my hair and twisted it back up. I'm wearing another twist out today.

This water rinsing is nice and so convenient. My hair also comes out soft. I do need to do the regimen tonight so I can do a curlformer set so I can dust my hair tomorrow during the Spring Equinox.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 9, 2015)

My Rhassoul is out for delivery according to the tracking information...I really NEED it.  I'm going modified MHM today when it arrives.  Thank you again FaithVA for helping me back to reality on waiting for my clay to arrive.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2015)

[USER=337597 said:
			
		

> Cattypus1[/USER];21211037]My Rhassoul is out for delivery according to the tracking information...I really NEED it.  I'm going modified MHM today when it arrives.  Thank you again FaithVA for helping me back to reality on waiting for my clay to arrive.



Are you going to wash tonight? I'm going to wash tonight. I think a weeks break is what I needed.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 9, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Are you going to wash tonight? I'm going to wash tonight. I think a weeks break is what I needed.


Yes, ma'am. I have some Ouidad Oil shampoo and some Ouidad Clarifying Cream shampoo and I haven't decided which one I'm going to use.  They are both sulfate free but contain some other questionable ingredients.  I bought them pre-MHM and need a reason to incorporate them into my regi.  I'll probably dilute 50:50 or greater anyway.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Yes, ma'am. I have some Ouidad Oil shampoo and some Ouidad Clarifying Cream shampoo and I haven't decided which one I'm going to use.  They are both sulfate free but contain some other questionable ingredients.  I bought them pre-MHM and need a reason to incorporate them into my regi.  I'll probably dilute 50:50 or greater anyway.



The clarifying shampoo sounds good. There aren't any approved MHM shampoos so I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice to see DubaiDee4c has her you tube channel up and running. Can't wait for her to post some more vids.


----------



## kiannack (Mar 9, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I've used bentonite (aztec brand), rhassoul, Moroccan red, and Terresentials. I made my mixes in large batches to last for a few washes. I mentioned the different ways I mixed my clay up thread about a page or two back. The consistency was slightly thinner than pudding. Terresentials I used straight at first but then I started diluting it by adding about 6 ozs of water to 2 ozs of clay. I didn't have a problem with clay initially, only after a couple of mos of doing the method. My hair never felt as good as everyone else claims theirs feels after using clay, but it was tolerable. Now it just feels bad.



Maybe you can try replacing the water with something moisturizing like aloe vera juice, rosewater or milk. Some people are mixing their clay with conditioner, that may be strong enough to balance the drying effect you're experiencing. I've been using watery clay rinses with 3-4 teaspoons clay for every 8oz of liquid using an application tip bottle to apply. 

The clay rinse step in the shorter method is meant to combine steps 1-3, so I try to make my clay rinse recipe as moisturizing as possible so I can do it multiple times throughout the week.


----------



## tashboog (Mar 9, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Nice to see DubaiDee4c has her you tube channel up and running. Can't wait for her to post some more vids.



@AbsylBlvd do you have a link to her YouTube channel? Or know her YouTube name?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Clay is here!  Gotta finish my workday and then to the shower for my MHM session.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 9, 2015)

kiannack said:


> Maybe you can try replacing the water with something moisturizing like aloe vera juice, rosewater or milk. Some people are mixing their clay with conditioner, that may be strong enough to balance the drying effect you're experiencing. I've been using watery clay rinses with 3-4 teaspoons clay for every 8oz of liquid using an application tip bottle to apply.  The clay rinse step in the shorter method is meant to combine steps 1-3, so I try to make my clay rinse recipe as moisturizing as possible so I can do it multiple times throughout the week.



I use heavy cream in my clay washes which has a fat content of 36% and is very moisturizing.  I use molasses, heavy cream olive oil and bentonite.  I am really happy with the cream mixture.  The cream allow you to whip the consistency to what you want.  It is easy to change the consistency by adding water.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 9, 2015)

tashboog said:


> @AbsylBlvd do you have a link to her YouTube channel? Or know her YouTube name?



http://youtu.be/aXijx7AFwY8

tashboog


----------



## trebell (Mar 9, 2015)

faithVA said:


> The clarifying shampoo sounds good. There aren't any approved MHM shampoos so I wouldn't worry about it too much.



My clay is going to be delivered today. How should I mix the clay and acv?

ETA: Interesting this young lady mixes flaxseed gel in with her clay. 
http://youtu.be/1ZulybRaIiw


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2015)

trebell said:


> My clay is going to be delivered today. How should I mix the clay and acv?
> 
> ETA: Interesting this young lady mixes flaxseed gel in with her clay.
> http://youtu.be/1ZulybRaIiw



People are using a lot of different recipes, so they will share what is working for them.

If you are using rhassoul, I use 1 cup of water 6 to 8 tbsp of clay, 1/2 tsp of oil and 1/8 tsp of ACV.


----------



## trebell (Mar 9, 2015)

faithVA said:


> People are using a lot of different recipes, so they will share what is working for them.  If you are using rhassoul, I use 1 cup of water 6 to 8 tbsp of clay, 1/2 tsp of oil and 1/8 tsp of ACV.



Thank you.


----------



## tori85 (Mar 9, 2015)

25% off at Walgreens.com, code OHHLALA. You can get kinky curly, and Tresemme conditioners.


----------



## tashboog (Mar 9, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> http://youtu.be/aXijx7AFwY8
> 
> tashboog


AbsyBlvd thanks for the link .


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 9, 2015)

tori85 said:


> 25% off at Walgreens.com, code OHHLALA. You can get kinky curly, and Tresemme conditioners.



I literally JUST walked in the door from Walgreens with another bottle of KCKT I would have held out for the 25% though


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 9, 2015)

trebell said:


> My clay is going to be delivered today. How should I mix the clay and acv?
> 
> ETA: Interesting this young lady mixes flaxseed gel in with her clay.
> http://youtu.be/1ZulybRaIiw



My twa is only slightly bigger than yours Sis. I use 3 tblspoons of rhassoul mixed with conditioner and other goodies, into a milk chocolatey pudding...that stuff is GOLD!! You don't wanna use more than needed!


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 9, 2015)

kiannack said:


> Maybe you can try replacing the water with something moisturizing like aloe vera juice, rosewater or milk. Some people are mixing their clay with conditioner, that may be strong enough to balance the drying effect you're experiencing. I've been using watery clay rinses with 3-4 teaspoons clay for every 8oz of liquid using an application tip bottle to apply.
> 
> The clay rinse step in the shorter method is meant to combine steps 1-3, so I try to make my clay rinse recipe as moisturizing as possible so I can do it multiple times throughout the week.



I was thinking today that I should try mixing it with conditioner like discodumpling does.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 9, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I was thinking today that I should try mixing it with conditioner like discodumpling does.



Make sure your condish leans on the moisturizing rather than the protein side though Do come back and tell us how your hair liked it!


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 9, 2015)

Just watched dubaidee's clay washing vid. If only! She makes it look so easy. I'm realizing I have a whole lot of hair on my head.


----------



## nomadpixi (Mar 9, 2015)

Has anyone (low porosity ladies in particular) had any issues with dryness or breakage? What I've noticed is my hair is less bushy. I both like it and am nervous about it. 

My stretched hair is just shy of my shoulders, so the hang time is nice now, however I can see this being not to attractive when it finally grows past apl. Any observations? Ideas?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 9, 2015)

I ordered from BNB on Saturday and received my shipping notification today!  I have about 2 applications left...MAYBE so hopefully it'll arrive by this time next week.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 9, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I ordered from BNB on Saturday and received my shipping notification today!  I have about 2 applications left...MAYBE so hopefully it'll arrive by this time next week.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


I ordered on the 28th using the discount code, standard shipping.  I got my notice on the 6th and my clay arrived today.  Yours should be here this week since you did two-day.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 9, 2015)

nomadpixi said:


> Has anyone (low porosity ladies in particular) had any issues with dryness or breakage? What I've noticed is my hair is less bushy. I both like it and am nervous about it.
> 
> My stretched hair is just shy of my shoulders, so the hang time is nice now, however I can see this being not to attractive when it finally grows past apl. Any observations? Ideas?



On the contrary my hair is so hydrated that I experience less and less dryness and therefore the potential for breaking with each session. My hair is still somewhat bushy but that's usually for 2nd day or more hair. And I rather like it


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 9, 2015)

I should have DC-ed after the clarify step. I didn't, big mistake!  Very tangly, kinda stiff.  I think my clay mix needs modification. Right now I'm using water, honey and a little ACV.   I have some aloe Vera juice and I think that will be in my next recipe.  I'm doing a braid out after today's session.   Trust me, a new MHM session will happen Wednesday or Thursday at the latest.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 9, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I ordered on the 28th using the discount code, standard shipping.  I got my notice on the 6th and my clay arrived today.  Yours should be here this week since you did two-day.



WOW!!  I didn't realize priority meant two days, thanks!  Now imma be checking the mailbox all week, Lol!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 9, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I should have DC-ed after the clarify step. I didn't, big mistake!  Very tangly, kinda stiff.  I think my clay mix needs modification. Right now I'm using water, honey and a little ACV.   I have some aloe Vera juice and I think that will be in my next recipe.  I'm doing a braid out after today's session.   Trust me, a new MHM session will happen Wednesday or Thursday at the latest.



Why did you choose not to DC after clarifying?  Did you clarify and then the clay step?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 9, 2015)

This is 2nd day hair. After clay+conditioner, leave-in, A quarter size of curl activator and gel. 

I got my gel application process down! It's all done in the shower. I rake the gel through my hair as if i'm wrapping my hair into a doobie...then I shake it out and curls magically appear!  

Did I say MHM is the best concept EVER today?? Well let me tell all the lurkers with super dry hair  MHM is the best process i've come across to keep my nappy, kinky, fragile, fine hair happy! Go on you know you wanna try it!


----------



## aharri23 (Mar 9, 2015)

I co-sign on butters n bars rhassoul clay being much better than the bulkapothecary one. I normally mix my clay with ACV however this time I used the butters n bars rhassoul clay and the clay was reacting with the ACV so after I took the top off my applicator bottle a lot of the clay squirted out. Whenever I mix ACV with the bulkapothecary one nothing happens, so im assuming the clay is bad because it should react when mixed with ACV. I'm gonna call them and see if I can get a refund because I spend about $40 on it.

Anyways my curls are hanging more and my hair feels a lot better. Thank you all who suggested using the Butters n Bars rhassoul.


----------



## Duchess007 (Mar 9, 2015)

Detangling my hair. I want to kill myself.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 9, 2015)

tashboog said:


> AbsyBlvd thanks for the link .



You're welcome. Ooh did I say that I love this thread?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

nomadpixi said:


> Has anyone (low porosity ladies in particular) had any issues with dryness or breakage? What I've noticed is my hair is less bushy. I both like it and am nervous about it.
> 
> My stretched hair is just shy of my shoulders, so the hang time is nice now, however I can see this being not to attractive when it finally grows past apl. Any observations? Ideas?



My hair is definitely more hydrated. My hair has come so far that I met it dry with no product and don't go into a panic. This weekend I did it twice and after it dried put some oil on it and twisted it up. My twist out was still soft. Never could have done that before.

I still get breakage but that's due to an issue pre mhm and my hair is also color treated. But the breakage decreases each month. I'm retaining more than I have in the past two years.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Just watched dubaidee's clay washing vid. If only! She makes it look so easy. I'm realizing I have a whole lot of hair on my head.



So do I but maybe not as much as you. I followed her method of separating the strands, which she shows on Instagram, my arms were so tired and I think it took me an hour   Hopefully it pays off.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

Finally did my clay. I used my recipe on the left and DubaiDees on the right to compare. They both worked about the same. The left front side of my hair really frizzed up though. Next wash I will flip sides to see if there is an issue with my left side or if DubaiDees recipe works better for my hair. 

I really diluted my kckt. I'm wondering if I can water it down like her flax seed gel and spray it on. I will put that on my to do list.


----------



## sweetpea7 (Mar 10, 2015)

Quick question, my hair feels coated after I apply my bentonite clay. Do you guys think i could sub SM purification masque and do a cowash instead?


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 10, 2015)

sweetpea7 said:


> Quick question, my hair feels coated after I apply my bentonite clay. Do you guys think i could sub SM purification masque and do a cowash instead?



What's in the SM masque? All clays and claylike substances are not created equally. 
What's in your bentonite mix that may be leaving your hair feeling coated?


Today's process will be a clay DC, leave-in and a styler...bought new gel yesterday. I couldn't stop myself!! I'll be back with pics from various stages of my process. 

Oh and I did get that job I interviewd for. I was conflicted for about 2 seconds...the 1st thought i had when they told me i got the job was "How in the heck am I supposed to MHM with a full time position?"


----------



## Guinan (Mar 10, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> What's in the SM masque? All clays and claylike substances are not created equally.
> What's in your bentonite mix that may be leaving your hair feeling coated?
> 
> Today's process will be a clay DC, leave-in and a styler...bought new gel yesterday. I couldn't stop myself!! I'll be back with pics from various stages of my process.
> ...



Congrats on the new job!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

sweetpea7 said:


> Quick question, my hair feels coated after I apply my bentonite clay. Do you guys think i could sub SM purification masque and do a cowash instead?



If you are just starting with the bentonite, your hair can feel coated up to the 1st, 5 to 7 washes while it removes build up from the hair. If you are still in the early stages, keep your clay mix simple with small amounts of honey and oil to allow the clay to detox your hair.

You are free to use the SM but it's not a replacement for clay because it has more butters in it than clay.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> What's in the SM masque? All clays and claylike substances are not created equally.
> What's in your bentonite mix that may be leaving your hair feeling coated?
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations on your job. Very exciting.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I co-sign on butters n bars rhassoul clay being much better than the bulkapothecary one. I normally mix my clay with ACV however this time I used the butters n bars rhassoul clay and the clay was reacting with the ACV so after I took the top off my applicator bottle a lot of the clay squirted out. Whenever I mix ACV with the bulkapothecary one nothing happens, so im assuming the clay is bad because it should react when mixed with ACV. I'm gonna call them and see if I can get a refund because I spend about $40 on it.
> 
> Anyways my curls are hanging more and my hair feels a lot better. Thank you all who suggested using the Butters n Bars rhassoul.



Glad you had a good experience with it. I just got delivery last night which should get me through the next few months.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I should have DC-ed after the clarify step. I didn't, big mistake!  Very tangly, kinda stiff.  I think my clay mix needs modification. Right now I'm using water, honey and a little ACV.   I have some aloe Vera juice and I think that will be in my next recipe.  I'm doing a braid out after today's session.   Trust me, a new MHM session will happen Wednesday or Thursday at the latest.



I can't remember what you were trying to do. If you did the shampoo clarify you were supposed to do a CLCT after that. Why did you clarify? I can't remember.


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 10, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> What's in the SM masque? All clays and claylike substances are not created equally.
> What's in your bentonite mix that may be leaving your hair feeling coated?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Congrats on the new job!  Trust me.......you will find the time for MHM.


----------



## sweetpea7 (Mar 10, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> What's in the SM masque? All clays and claylike substances are not created equally.
> What's in your bentonite mix that may be leaving your hair feeling coated?
> 
> 
> ...



The first couple ingredients are water, coconut oil, mango seed oil, shea butter and then kaolin clay and a bunch of other goodies. Ill hold off on using it since I'm just now starting MHM since it has warmed up to mid 40s in the mitten


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 10, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> Detangling my hair. I want to kill myself.



I learned how to multi quote yay!!! Anywho lol, yes this is how I feel on wash day which is why when I watched dubaidee's video I was thinking, really! is that all she does??



faithVA said:


> So do I but maybe not as much as you. I followed her method of separating the strands, which she shows on Instagram, my arms were so tired and I think it took me an hour   Hopefully it pays off.



Which leads me to my next question or thought, I'm wondering had she already separated her strands and detangled before she did the video in the shower. Then I can understand why it went so quickly. But even her video where she was detangling looked easy, like there no snarls, tangles or knots to work through. That's not my story


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

[USER=437285 said:
			
		

> hairtimes5[/USER];21215219]I learned how to multi quote yay!!! Anywho lol, yes this is how I feel on wash day which is why when I watched dubaidee's video I was thinking, really! is that all she does??
> 
> 
> 
> Which leads me to my next question or thought, I'm wondering had she already separated her strands and detangled before she did the video in the shower. Then I can understand why it went so quickly. But even her video where she was detangling looked easy, like there no snarls, tangles or knots to work through. That's not my story



She no longer has to do what we have to do. Her hair even though not at max hydration is defined from root to tip. When that happens you don't have to do all of the separating. The hair just separates itself. 

This is the detangling video she did with someone who doesn't have root to tip definition. This is what I did last night. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXijx7AFwY8


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 10, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> What's in the SM masque? All clays and claylike substances are not created equally. What's in your bentonite mix that may be leaving your hair feeling coated?  Today's process will be a clay DC, leave-in and a styler...bought new gel yesterday. I couldn't stop myself!! I'll be back with pics from various stages of my process.  Oh and I did get that job I interviewd for. I was conflicted for about 2 seconds...the 1st thought i had when they told me i got the job was "How in the heck am I supposed to MHM with a full time position?"



Congratulations,  you will fit in MHM


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> She no longer has to do what we have to do. Her hair even though not at max hydration is defined from root to tip. When that happens you don't have to do all of the separating. The hair just separates itself.
> 
> This is the detangling video she did with someone who doesn't have root to tip definition. This is what I did last night.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXijx7AFwY8


 
I watched both of her videos.  My hair separates itself just like in her shower video and I don't have to do anything major to detangle beforehand.  I usually lightly finger separate while applying step 1 and during application of all of my steps.  I do not have to apply any of my mixtures in small sections like she does in the video where she's applying a mix to someone else's head.  I apply everything in the shower now and just glob it on and mush and pull it through.  My hair is fine and not thick at all, but prior to MHM I was prone to tangles and knots and I had to ensure I used my Jilbere shower comb when I rinsed my conditioner.  The tangling and knotting has practically ceased since MHM and I do not use a comb at all. Perhaps I'm closer to max hydration than I think. erplexed

My hair is predominantly 4A but I have small kinkier patches of 4B/4C in the back of my head.  I notice that the kinkier section is not as defined up the hair shaft.  It is frizzier and cottony toward the root but curls towards the ends.  These sections previously used to tangle and knot the most but are no longer tangling since MHM. The looser textured portions of my hair are more defined from root to tip and are a breeze to just run my hands through.

Hopefully my observations help someone.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I watched both of her videos.  My hair separates itself just like in her shower video and I don't have to do anything major to detangle beforehand.  I usually lightly finger separate while applying step 1 and during application of all of my steps.  I do not have to apply any of my mixtures in small sections like she does in the video where she's applying a mix to someone else's head.  I apply everything in the shower now and just glob it on and mush and pull it through.  My hair is fine and not thick at all, but prior to MHM I was prone to tangles and knots and I had to ensure I used my Jilbere shower comb when I rinsed my conditioner.  The tangling and knotting has practically ceased since MHM and I do not use a comb at all. Perhaps I'm closer to max hydration than I think. erplexed
> 
> My hair is predominantly 4A but I have small kinkier patches of 4B/4C in the back of my head.  I notice that the kinkier section is not as defined up the hair shaft.  It is frizzier and cottony toward the root but curls towards the ends.  These sections previously used to tangle and knot the most but are no longer tangling since MHM. The looser textured portions of my hair are more defined from root to tip and are a breeze to just run my hands through.
> 
> Hopefully my observations help someone.



You are very lucky  I'm not sure why some hair separates and others don't. Haven't been able to put my finger on it. My hair is like the hair in the video but probably worse. It does not separate no matter what you do to it. 

I previously was doing it the way you are doing it. But since that has not yielded results, I am going to try it the way she is doing it in the video. I notice my hair likes to web and does not like to separate even when its pulled apart. 

I will go through the torture for the rest of March and then see where I'm at. I just need to get my mind straight


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 10, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I watched both of her videos.  My hair separates itself just like in her shower video and I don't have to do anything major to detangle beforehand.  I usually lightly finger separate while applying step 1 and during application of all of my steps.  I do not have to apply any of my mixtures in small sections like she does in the video where she's applying a mix to someone else's head.  I apply everything in the shower now and just glob it on and mush and pull it through.  My hair is fine and not thick at all, but prior to MHM I was prone to tangles and knots and I had to ensure I used my Jilbere shower comb when I rinsed my conditioner.  The tangling and knotting has practically ceased since MHM and I do not use a comb at all. Perhaps I'm closer to max hydration than I think. erplexed  My hair is predominantly 4A but I have small kinkier patches of 4B/4C in the back of my head.  I notice that the kinkier section is not as defined up the hair shaft.  It is frizzier and cottony toward the root but curls towards the ends.  These sections previously used to tangle and knot the most but are no longer tangling since MHM. The looser textured portions of my hair are more defined from root to tip and are a breeze to just run my hands through.  Hopefully my observations help someone.



MHM  is great for preventing tangles and  SSKs


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 10, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Why did you choose not to DC after clarifying?  Did you clarify and then the clay step?  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


Lost my mind and didn't read the steps right for the shortened version!  Yep, clarified and then clay.  So dumb.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

[USER=337597 said:
			
		

> Cattypus1[/USER];21215875]Lost my mind and didn't read the steps right for the shortened version!  Yep, clarified and then clay.  So dumb.



Maybe you just have too much going on. 

You made it through it now so just keep going forward. Maybe do a CLCT over the weekend and start from there. How is your hair doing now?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 10, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> What's in the SM masque? All clays and claylike substances are not created equally. What's in your bentonite mix that may be leaving your hair feeling coated?  Today's process will be a clay DC, leave-in and a styler...bought new gel yesterday. I couldn't stop myself!! I'll be back with pics from various stages of my process.  Oh and I did get that job I interviewd for. I was conflicted for about 2 seconds...the 1st thought i had when they told me i got the job was "How in the heck am I supposed to MHM with a full time position?"


Congrats on the new job!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I can't remember what you were trying to do. If you did the shampoo clarify you were supposed to do a CLCT after that. Why did you clarify? I can't remember.


   I think I was blind in one eye and can't see out the other. I was going modified MHM and missed the DC step.  Another question though, I thought CLCT was the clarifying step.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

[USER=337597 said:
			
		

> Cattypus1[/USER];21215913]I think I was blind in one eye and can't see out the other. I was going modified MHM and missed the DC step.  Another question though, I thought CLCT was the clarifying step.



Not in the modified version. There are only 3 steps in the modified version

1. CLCT every 2 to 4 weeks. (DC step, moisture and protein)
2. Clay wash/rinse or water rinse
3. Gel (oil optional)

You only clarify with shampoo 1x before starting the modified regimen if needed. A person who hasn't started MHM would do the clarifying shampoo. A person who has previously done MHM would do the clarifying shampoo only if they have stalled in their progress, have conditioner build up or have been using heavy products like butters, balms or no-no ingredients.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Maybe you just have too much going on.  You made it through it now so just keep going forward. Maybe do a CLCT over the weekend and start from there. How is your hair doing now?


Coated and tangly now that it's dry. Something will be happening in my bathroom TONIGHT!  I think it may be a full MHM.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Not in the modified version. There are only 3 steps in the modified version  1. CLCT every 2 to 4 weeks. (DC step, moisture and protein) 2. Clay wash/rinse or water rinse 3. Gel (oil optional)  You only clarify with shampoo 1x before starting the modified regimen if needed. A person who hasn't started MHM would do the clarifying shampoo. A person who has previously done MHM would do the clarifying shampoo only if they have stalled in their progress, have conditioner build up or have been using heavy products like butters, balms or no-no ingredients.


Thank you for clarifying (pun intended). I gotta get this train back on the track!


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> She no longer has to do what we have to do. Her hair even though not at max hydration is defined from root to tip. When that happens you don't have to do all of the separating. The hair just separates itself.
> 
> This is the detangling video she did with someone who doesn't have root to tip definition. This is what I did last night.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXijx7AFwY8



Got it. I saw that one but I wasn't sure if it was her or if she was doing someone else's hair. Even that person's detangling looked easier than mine. Hope I get there one day.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Got it. I saw that one but I wasn't sure if it was her or if she was doing someone else's hair. Even that person's detangling looked easier than mine. Hope I get there one day.



She's doing someone else's hair. Have I seen your hair? I have to go back and look for some pictures. To bad the search feature doesn't work.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 10, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Lost my mind and didn't read the steps right for the shortened version!  Yep, clarified and then clay.  So dumb.



LOL, it happens.  I once clarified with water and BS only...thank goodness I realized it while I was still in the shower so I grabbed the conditioner while the BS mix was still in my hair.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 10, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I ordered on the 28th using the discount code, standard shipping.  I got my notice on the 6th and my clay arrived today.  Yours should be here this week since you did two-day.



Yep, it'll be here this week...Wednesday or Thursday!  Just in time for my next treatment!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 10, 2015)

The Dew Point here in Chicago today is 41 degrees so I pulled out the Oyin Greg Juice!  I CW this morning and just used kccc Gel. Glycerin and ALV is far enough down on the ingrdient list so I consider it safe for me.  This will be my first test as a natural using glycerin and factoring in the dew point, so far my hair is loving it!  Its soft and shiny and is very much still defined from applying gel this morning.  I'll be testing it all week with the great temps and as long as we have dew points 40 and above.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> She's doing someone else's hair. Have I seen your hair? I have to go back and look for some pictures. To bad the search feature doesn't work.



Yep I've posted pics.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

[USER=437285 said:
			
		

> hairtimes5[/USER];21216911]Yep I've posted pics.



Have you ever checked out protective princess ytube page? She was having great progress with MHM and then had issues and stopped. I think she modified it but I don't remember how.

I would chill with all MHM steps for now. If your hair likes shampoo maybe use a ph balanced shampoo and just do rotating moisturizing and protein conditioners based on your hairs porosity until your hair returns to normal.

I don't think continuing the method once your hair is off will result in a good outcome.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 10, 2015)

Ampro = no no on the 1st application. Layered over KCKT it has left me with greasy, waxy, coated untouchable hair. My curls lack the definition i've become accustomed to! I'll try this gel alone next wash.


----------



## trebell (Mar 10, 2015)

I did the modified regimen today. I still have frizz at my roots in my crown area. I used clay with acv, rose water and some drops of essential oil. My hair was a little filmy. I did use kckt leave in and used the curl maker gel.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

trebell said:


> I did the modified regimen today. I still have frizz at my roots in my crown area. I used clay with acv, rose water and some drops of essential oil. My hair was a little filmy. I did use kckt leave in and used the curl maker gel.



It looks like you still have a bit to go to max hydration. A percentage of your hair is defined from root to tip but you have portions that aren't.


----------



## trebell (Mar 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It looks like you still have a bit to go to max hydration. A percentage of your hair is defined from root to tip but you have portions that aren't.



I know. And I don't know how to tweak the regimen to what my hair needs in order to reach max hydration.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

trebell said:


> I know. And I don't know how to tweak the regimen to what my hair needs in order to reach max hydration.



What did you do for the month of February?
 How often did you do clct? 
How often did you do the full regi? 
What conditioner are you using for step 1, 2 and 4.
How long do you leave your clay on.

Did you notice any progress in February? It may not be anything wrong with the regimen. It may be that your hair needs more time. My hair progresses slowly. No amount of tweaking is changing my hydration levels.


----------



## trebell (Mar 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What did you do for the month of February? How often did you do clct? How often did you do the full regi? What conditioner are you using for step 1, 2 and 4. How long do you leave your clay on.  Did you notice any progress in February? It may not be anything wrong with the regimen. It may be that your hair needs more time. My hair progresses slowly. No amount of tweaking is changing my hydration levels.



I wore a lot of twist outs in February, so I think I  did the full regimen less than 10 times. I'll start tracking how many this month. 

I only did the regular cherry lola treatment once this year. You suggested it (I totally forgot). I will do the CLCT next, I was missing key ingredients.

Last month I was using the smooth as silk conditioner by Giovanni. I think you said that was a Nono. I was using that in step 1 with baking soda and step 2 under the steamer and then step 4 kinky curly leave in. Late last month I switched to the undone conditioner by tresemme. In step 3 I would only leave my clay in for 15 minutes. 

I was thinking about doing the regimen every day this week. But, could I do the modified one instead of the full one. 

Thanks.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 10, 2015)

trebell said:


> I did the modified regimen today. I still have frizz at my roots in my crown area. I used clay with acv, rose water and some drops of essential oil. My hair was a little filmy. I did use kckt leave in and used the curl maker gel.


Pretty curls and coils.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

trebell said:


> I wore a lot of twist outs in February, so I think I  did the full regimen less than 10 times. I'll start tracking how many this month.
> 
> I only did the regular cherry lola treatment once this year. You suggested it (I totally forgot). I will do the CLCT next, I was missing key ingredients.
> 
> ...



OK. I think 10 times is sufficient. Some people find doing it more often helps but I haven't found doing it more frequently to do anything. So don't be discouraged if a week of doing it doesn't produce any change. Pinkecube has said some hair can take 6 to 8 months with doing it every 3 days. 

Just stay consistent with your every 3 days and do your clct at least once a month. You can also try leaving your clay on a bit longer between 30 minutes to one hour. 

I see changes in my hair every 5 to 7 washes. So maybe track your progress across a few weeks.


----------



## trebell (Mar 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> OK. I think 10 times is sufficient. Some people find doing it more often helps but I haven't found doing it more frequently to do anything. So don't be discouraged if a week of doing it doesn't produce any change. Pinkecube has said some hair can take 6 to 8 months with doing it every 3 days.  Just stay consistent with your every 3 days and do your clct at least once a month. You can also try leaving your clay on a bit longer between 30 minutes to one hour.  I see changes in my hair every 5 to 7 washes. So maybe track your progress across a few weeks.



Ok. My hair seems very resistant for some reason.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

trebell said:


> Ok. My hair seems very resistant for some reason.



You can always reach out to msdeekay or DubaiDee and get their opinion. Well I know what DubaiDee will tell you   You can check with msdeekay. They are usually willing to help.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Not in the modified version. There are only 3 steps in the modified version  1. CLCT every 2 to 4 weeks. (DC step, moisture and protein) 2. Clay wash/rinse or water rinse 3. Gel (oil optional)  You only clarify with shampoo 1x before starting the modified regimen if needed. A person who hasn't started MHM would do the clarifying shampoo. A person who has previously done MHM would do the clarifying shampoo only if they have stalled in their progress, have conditioner build up or have been using heavy products like butters, balms or no-no ingredients.



Think I have finally the steps are clay and gel unless you are doing a CLT.


----------



## aharri23 (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm 3 weeks into the modified MHM im loving it so far. I was playing in my hair today and found some matting at the roots in one area. I guess I need to be more thorough with my detangling. If I get anymore matting I will add conditioner back into my regimen but only once a week for a proper detangle.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 11, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Have you ever checked out protective princess ytube page? She was having great progress with MHM and then had issues and stopped. I think she modified it but I don't remember how.
> 
> I would chill with all MHM steps for now. If your hair likes shampoo maybe use a ph balanced shampoo and just do rotating moisturizing and protein conditioners based on your hairs porosity until your hair returns to normal.
> 
> I don't think continuing the method once your hair is off will result in a good outcome.



I've checked her out before but I wasn't having issues at the time so I didn't pay much attention. Will go back and look at her vids again.

I did alot of reading on dubaidee's IG page today. It was very helpful to read her comments, it filled in some holes I felt were in the blog post about her modified method. I did her method tonight using Naturalicious Moroccan rhassoul 5-in-1 clay treatment. It's supposed to be a cleanser, detangler, conditioner, deep conditioner and leave-in all in one. I did my hair in 4 sections as usual but this time I rinsed each section after detangling so the clay wouldn't be on my hair long. I was able to detangle pretty quickly. I also rinsed with cold water instead of warm. My hair feels really good and strong. I put a little sweet almond oil on my ends and I'm ghe'ing for the night, will add gel in the morning.

I really like the Naturalicious clay but not the price tag. It's pretty thin, almost the consistency of dubaidee's so I didn't dilute it. I used half the bottle and I called myself being light handed. I've got to master my own clay mix. This product has aloe vera as the 3rd ingredient, maybe I should try mixing mine with this. At any rate, I'm starting to wonder if my hair can tolerate clay if it's extremely diluted and applied and rinsed very quickly. We'll see...


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 11, 2015)

Woke up to stiff greasy hair...I HAD to wash it out. I'm nervous enough about my 1st day and don't want my hair to be a factor. So after a quick shampoo and condition i've got a somewhat defined but clean and not greasy wash n go. Conditioner and clay are crucial steps to definition for me but I had to get that curl activator gel out of my hair ASAP! 

Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 11, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Woke up to stiff greasy hair...I HAD to wash it out. I'm nervous enough about my 1st day and don't want my hair to be a factor. So after a quick shampoo and condition i've got a somewhat defined but clean and not greasy wash n go. Conditioner and clay are crucial steps to definition for me but I had to get that curl activator gel out of my hair ASAP!  Have a great Wednesday!


Can I ask why you used the curl activator or maybe I missed it? Isn't that mostly glycerin or some other humectant which is not really supposed to "gel" with the process?


----------



## Guinan (Mar 11, 2015)

I took down my twist yesterday. I plan on wearing a super defined twistout for the next couple of days and then I will wash my hair. Yesterday I purchased some botanical gel from Target. I will probably do the full method on Thursday since I haven't washed my hair in 3wks.


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm doing the full cycle 2x per week but think I'm  gonna start the modified version for my mid-week session next week.  I started last night and went to sleep after step 2 with the DC (Jessicurl) in and got up this AM and washed it out and then did steps 3-5.  I'm late for work behind this mess.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm mixing up a batch of CLCT, my banana is in the oven now...thanks faithVA for the ripening tip!  

My hair has been becoming less defined and primarily on the sides, its softer but less defined.  I'm wondering if its because I've been steaming less, I've been doing the overnight DC instead.  I'm also wondering if my color wearing out has anything to do with the less definition.  I'll start steaming  immediately and see if that helps and will have my color applied again in the next 2 weeks.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I'm 3 weeks into the modified MHM im loving it so far. I was playing in my hair today and found some matting at the roots in one area. I guess I need to be more thorough with my detangling. If I get anymore matting I will add conditioner back into my regimen but only once a week for a proper detangle.



Glad to hear that it is working for you. I am just in the 2nd week and will do my 2nd clct on Friday or Sunday. It's still early yet but so far so good with this method.

Maybe spend a little bit of extra time separating the strands in the sections where you don't have root to tip definition. Maybe that will help as well.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I've checked her out before but I wasn't having issues at the time so I didn't pay much attention. Will go back and look at her vids again.
> 
> I did alot of reading on dubaidee's IG page today. It was very helpful to read her comments, it filled in some holes I felt were in the blog post about her modified method. I did her method tonight using Naturalicious Moroccan rhassoul 5-in-1 clay treatment. It's supposed to be a cleanser, detangler, conditioner, deep conditioner and leave-in all in one. I did my hair in 4 sections as usual but this time I rinsed each section after detangling so the clay wouldn't be on my hair long. I was able to detangle pretty quickly. I also rinsed with cold water instead of warm. My hair feels really good and strong. I put a little sweet almond oil on my ends and I'm ghe'ing for the night, will add gel in the morning.
> 
> I really like the Naturalicious clay but not the price tag. It's pretty thin, almost the consistency of dubaidee's so I didn't dilute it. I used half the bottle and I called myself being light handed. I've got to master my own clay mix. This product has aloe vera as the 3rd ingredient, maybe I should try mixing mine with this. At any rate, I'm starting to wonder if my hair can tolerate clay if it's extremely diluted and applied and rinsed very quickly. We'll see...



Perhaps adding aloe would help you. When you initially mentioned it, it did sound like your porosity is off and your hair isn't balanced. Perhaps you need aloe in your clay or an aloe spritz after your clay to bring the ph down. If that works you may just need to make sure your clay mix has a lower ph. 

It may be the clay is the issue but it could also be the ph of things. Hopefully you will figure it out soon.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Woke up to stiff greasy hair...I HAD to wash it out. I'm nervous enough about my 1st day and don't want my hair to be a factor. So after a quick shampoo and condition i've got a somewhat defined but clean and not greasy wash n go. Conditioner and clay are crucial steps to definition for me but I had to get that curl activator gel out of my hair ASAP!
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!



Hope you have a great first day.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 11, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Woke up to stiff greasy hair...I HAD to wash it out. I'm nervous enough about my 1st day and don't want my hair to be a factor. So after a quick shampoo and condition i've got a somewhat defined but clean and not greasy wash n go. Conditioner and clay are crucial steps to definition for me but I had to get that curl activator gel out of my hair ASAP!  Have a great Wednesday!



I hope that everything goes well on your first day.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2015)

[USER=323671 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle[/USER];21219121]I'm mixing up a batch of CLCT, my banana is in the oven now...thanks faithVA for the ripening tip!
> 
> My hair has been becoming less defined and primarily on the sides, its softer but less defined.  I'm wondering if its because I've been steaming less, I've been doing the overnight DC instead.  I'm also wondering if my color wearing out has anything to do with the less definition.  I'll start steaming  immediately and see if that helps and will have my color applied again in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Let me know how the banana in the oven comes out. I looked it up but didn't try it.

As far as less defined, you may want to look at your DC as well. I found out that over conditioning my hair prevented my hair from defining. My hair was soft and moisturized but no definition.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 11, 2015)

Rewet my hair this morning after doing the ghe last night. I've diluted Hello Curly in the past but I put it in a pump bottle and it was always slipping through my fingers so I was losing a lot of product. Today I diluted it in a spray bottle and it is so much better. Loved spraying on my gel. My hair is so on point today. It's all bouncy and swingy and hangy (if this is a word lol) and stuff. I used less gel so I have slightly less definition but my wng looks so light and airy. That Naturalicious clay is the bomb. As one of the reviewers I looked at before purchasing said, this stuff blows Terresentials out of the water. But alas, it costs too much for so little. So I am on a mission to get the same results using my own clay mix. Definitely going to give the aloe a try. Oh and I've found a few more teeny tiny sections where my hair is curling from root to tip. Last weekend I had decided to give up because of my clay woes and go back to shampoo, conditioner and twist outs. But I'm motivated to press on now, especially now that the weather will be warming up.

faithVA Do you know where I can purchase ph strips on the ground? I think I really need to start testing my mixes.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 11, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm mixing up a batch of CLCT, my banana is in the oven now...thanks faithVA for the ripening tip!
> 
> My hair has been becoming less defined and primarily on the sides, its softer but less defined.  I'm wondering if its because I've been steaming less, I've been doing the overnight DC instead.  I'm also wondering if my color wearing out has anything to do with the less definition.  I'll start steaming  immediately and see if that helps and will have my color applied again in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I used to wonder if the definition I do have, which is mostly on the bottom half of my strands, is from my color since I've heard that color can loosen your curl pattern. But I found a picture of the first wash n go I did after big chopping and my hair was very curly, and it looks like it was from root to tip (which is kinda weird considering it's not now). I don't really have a point, only that I've thought of the color thing too.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Rewet my hair this morning after doing the ghe last night. I've diluted Hello Curly in the past but I put it in a pump bottle and it was always slipping through my fingers so I was losing a lot of product. Today I diluted it in a spray bottle and it is so much better. Loved spraying on my gel. My hair is so on point today. It's all bouncy and swingy and hangy (if this is a word lol) and stuff. I used less gel so I have slightly less definition but my wng looks so light and airy. That Naturalicious clay is the bomb. As one of the reviewers I looked at before purchasing said, this stuff blows Terresentials out of the water. But alas, it costs too much for so little. So I am on a mission to get the same results using my own clay mix. Definitely going to give the aloe a try. Oh and I've found a few more teeny tiny sections where my hair is curling from root to tip. Last weekend I had decided to give up because of my clay woes and go back to shampoo, conditioner and twist outs. But I'm motivated to press on now, especially now that the weather will be warming up.
> 
> faithVA Do you know where I can purchase ph strips on the ground? I think I really need to start testing my mixes.



Can't wait to try spraying on the gel. Glad that it worked so well for you.

I don't know where you can get them on the ground. Be warned, all ph strips are not the same and won't give you the same results. I recommended a brand in the 1st post. That is what I stick with after buying 4 different brands. PH strips that test urine and saliva don't seem to be as accurate as those that are used to test other liquids.

If you have any stores in your area that sell wine or beer making supplies they probably have ph strips that are fairly accurate. See if you have any compounding pharmacies in your area that may have some. Vitamin Shoppe sells ph strips but none that I recommend. You may want to check the reviews on their site to see if any are good. Health stores may sell them.

Whatever you buy, test them first in regular water, then ACV to see if the measurements look right. Some ph strips I bought showed the same measurements no matter what I put it in


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2015)

I started prepping my flax seed last night. I am making two different batches. I put 1 tbsp of flax in 1 cup of water. I put a 2nd tbsp in another jar with 1 tbsp of marshmallow. I will let those soak in water until tomorrow night and then make my flax seed tomorrow. I will probably do a water rinse tomorrow night so I may try them both tomorrow. 

The last time I tried flax seed gel it was terrible. I hope this thin version is better.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 11, 2015)

Wore my twist out yesterday. I felt like I had to clip it up due to the sparseness of it all lol but I was happy with the definition of the twists. Just need to practice more. 
Anyway, I clarified with BS mix last night and slept in my DC. This morning, I finished all the steps (clay, leave in and gel). I mixed my gel to have a 4pH - I think my hair prefers this. 
During both clay and gel steps, I make sure to really separate the strands. I was doing this in small sections before, but now (the past 2 washes) I try separate down to the individual clumping strands- if you get me.
Overall I think my wash and go looks a little fuller and although still very wet, my hair seems less frizzy on top.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2015)

[USER=436891 said:
			
		

> AbsyBlvd[/USER];21219673]Wore my twist out yesterday. I felt like I had to clip it up due to the sparseness of it all lol but I was happy with the definition of the twists. Just need to practice more.
> Anyway, I clarified with BS mix last night and slept in my DC. This morning, I finished all the steps (clay, leave in and gel). I mixed my gel to have a 4pH - I think my hair prefers this.
> During both clay and gel steps, I make sure to really separate the strands. I was doing this in small sections before, but now (the past 2 washes) I try separate down to the individual clumping strands- if you get me.
> Overall I think my wash and go looks a little fuller and although still very wet, my hair seems less frizzy on top.



How long does it take you to separate the individual strands during your clay step?


----------



## trebell (Mar 11, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I started prepping my flax seed last night. I am making two different batches. I put 1 tbsp of flax in 1 cup of water. I put a 2nd tbsp in another jar with 1 tbsp of marshmallow. I will let those soak in water until tomorrow night and then make my flax seed tomorrow. I will probably do a water rinse tomorrow night so I may try them both tomorrow.  The last time I tried flax seed gel it was terrible. I hope this thin version is better.



I made flax seed gel last week and tried it. It just sat on top of my hair. I'm going to try it again either tonight or tomorrow. This curl make is not the business for my hair.


----------



## Ajna (Mar 11, 2015)

Just wanted to say thanks for all the information about the modified steps. For now though I am not there yet. Parts of my hair coil nicely to the root other parts coil about half way and then others coil but are super friendly. It is also interesting that I have major shrinkage but I like it because my fro looks so fluffy.

I remember someone saying that you should stick with a hair regimen for 90 days before you change it and I think I will keep with that advice.


----------



## Ajna (Mar 11, 2015)

trebell said:


> I made flax seed gel last week and tried it. It just sat on top of my hair. I'm going to try it again either tonight or tomorrow. This curl make is not the business for my hair.



Did you get it from target? If so just take it back and that sucks cuz I love that stuff


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 11, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Let me know how the banana in the oven comes out. I looked it up but didn't try it.
> 
> As far as less defined, you may want to look at your DC as well. I found out that over conditioning my hair prevented my hair from defining. My hair was soft and moisturized but no definition.



faithVA the banana worked like a charm!  350 oven 20-30 minutes and sugar was gushing out.  

The over conditioning factor makes sense to me.  I have noticed less definition after I GHE .  I'll minimize my time under th steamer and doing overnight GHE.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 11, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I used to wonder if the definition I do have, which is mostly on the bottom half of my strands, is from my color since I've heard that color can loosen your curl pattern. But I found a picture of the first wash n go I did after big chopping and my hair was very curly, and it looks like it was from root to tip (which is kinda weird considering it's not now). I don't really have a point, only that I've thought of the color thing too.



It's something to think about, I'll test the theory after if I don't regain coils I once had by next week. Either way I'm getting color, I just don't know if I'll do a henna rinse or a demi color.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 11, 2015)

faithVA said:


> How long does it take you to separate the individual strands during your clay step?



I spent about 40mins doing it today. I planned to leave my clay on for 30mins...by the time I finished applying my clay 40mins had passed. I left it on for a further 20mins before washing it out. I think I am just slow, even when I try to go fast. My mother used to say I have two speeds; slow and stop


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> faithVA the banana worked like a charm!  350 oven 20-30 minutes and sugar was gushing out.
> 
> The over conditioning factor makes sense to me.  I have noticed less definition after I GHE .  I'll minimize my time under th steamer and doing overnight GHE.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Cool. That's good to know. And glad it only took about 20 minutes. I'm hoping mine will be brown by Friday but just in case I will throw them in the oven. I bought 2 plantains, 2 bananas and 2 avocados. So I plan to use 1 of each for Friday but blend the remaining and freeze them so I have them for the next round.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I spent about 40mins doing it today. I planned to leave my clay on for 30mins...by the time I finished applying my clay 40mins had passed. I left it on for a further 20mins before washing it out. I think I am just slow, even when I try to go fast. My mother used to say I have two speeds; slow and stop



 We may be related.

I don't think you are slow. It takes a lot of time to work through all of that hair. I watched DubaiDee's video and it took her 3 minutes to work through that little small section. 

I think the more the hair separates on its own the faster it gets. So I'm expecting that soon you will be down to 30 minutes or less.


----------



## trebell (Mar 11, 2015)

Ajna said:


> Did you get it from target? If so just take it back and that sucks cuz I love that stuff



I think I'm going to keep it and revisit it once I can get my crown area to work with me.


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 11, 2015)

* Hi ladies! I'm glad I came across this thread! Currently I'm in the most of day 2 but I'm still reading this thread. I just wanted to say that everyone's hair looks amazing up in here!! Can't wait to see my own!*


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 11, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> It's something to think about, I'll test the theory after if I don't regain coils I once had by next week. Either way I'm getting color, I just don't know if I'll do a henna rinse or a demi color.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I want to color again too.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2015)

Mskraizy said:


> * Hi ladies! I'm glad I came across this thread! Currently I'm in the most of day 2 but I'm still reading this thread. I just wanted to say that everyone's hair looks amazing up in here!! Can't wait to see my own!*



Welcome to the thread Mskraizy. You should have fun here. There's a lot going on and great people to hang out with. And as you said, a lot of lovely hair


----------



## trebell (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello ladies,  
What styling product can I use for twist outs?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2015)

[USER=275934 said:
			
		

> trebell[/USER];21220621]Hello ladies,
> What styling product can I use for twist outs?



What do you have on hand?

You are doing the original method correct? I think Camille Rose Almond Jai is popular and gives nice results.


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi, guys!  This is a very informative thread. I have now read the entire (295?) page BHM thread and this one (130) page thread, lol! I guess I like to research!  I was on this forum from 2005-2007 and grew my relaxed hair from ear length to APL. So I knew to come back here for ideas in applying this method.

I am on day 10 of MHM. I am a high density 4b/c/z, somewhere between APL and BSL.

I did the CLCT and saw an immediate difference in my hair. This has been life changing for me (not to be too melodramatic).  Between the high density of my hair (the densest I've seen in this thread, the extreme dryness (it was also color treated), and my hair laziness, I dreaded wash days and never washed it unless it was in braided sections first, and that was after too long periods of time. It took me hours and hours to dry detangle with oil and I have typically worn mini twists for long periods of time. At one point I wore them for a year, just redoing them!  

Well, I have only missed one day clay washing my hair on this regimen and my hair has come a long way.

I can detangle now, wash iit loose and have definition all over during the clay step, and a lot of hang time. I have not done a wNg because I am wigging it. I have curly 4a, 3c kiddies and hubby and they have been shocked to see ME with coils.

After the first day, full regimen,  I have been doing my own version of a modified version, so let me know your opinions:

1.  Aztec Clay/Sage/ essential oils/ little BS/ argan oil/ almond oil/ little acv  1 hour or longer (Combine step 1 and 3)
2. DC with Tressame Perfectly Undone/argan oil/ olive oil/tiny bit melted shea butter/essential oils -GHE overnight and under wig all day

Repeat almost daily.

So far I seem to getting hydration pretty quickly from what I can tell, but considering I'm not doing wng's I could be mistaken. I will have to take pictures. I also find that so far the daily clay/BS is not too drying because I am DCing about 23 hours a day. I plan to do another CLCT this weekend at the 2 month mark.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2015)

I think I'm going to do a lot of experiments on Friday. I'm going to split my clct into 2 portions and make a low porosity batch and a high porosity batch and see if that makes any difference. And maybe I will just use dubaidee's clay on both sides and see how that works. Maybe I will leave the clay comparison experiment for another time. 

But it is only Wednesday. I may change my mind by Friday


----------



## trebell (Mar 11, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What do you have on hand?  You are doing the original method correct? I think Camille Rose Almond Jai is popular and gives nice results.



I have Jane carter nourish and shine, the twist and lock butter and shea moistures curly one. Are these all nonos?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Hi, guys!  This is a very informative thread. I have now read the entire (295?) page BHM thread and this one (130) page thread, lol! I guess I like to research!  I was on this forum from 2005-2007 and grew my relaxed hair from ear length to APL. So I knew to come back here for ideas in applying this method.
> 
> I am on day 10 of MHM. I am a high density 4b/c/z, somewhere between APL and BSL.
> 
> ...



Welcome Holla4mom. Glad to have you and glad you are having great results. 

Please drop the Baking soda from your clay. Clay already has a high enough PH to open your cuticles. And if you are adding ACV you are counter balancing the baking soda. Let the clay do the work and you won't miss the baking soda.


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 11, 2015)

I thought you would say that FaithVA Excuse the familiarity but I feel like I know you guys because I've followed the whole thread from the beginning to now.

Do you guys think that doing DC GHE almost 24/7 will make it take longer to reach max hydration since I'm not doing the gel step? I also been thinking it could be helping me to reach it faster because my hair is always very hydrated?



faithVA said:


> Welcome @Holla4mom. Glad to have you and glad you are having great results.
> 
> Please drop the Baking soda from your clay. Clay already has a high enough PH to open your cuticles. And if you are adding ACV you are counter balancing the baking soda. Let the clay do the work and you won't miss the baking soda.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2015)

[USER=275934 said:
			
		

> trebell[/USER];21220675]I have Jane carter nourish and shine, the twist and lock butter and shea moistures curly one. Are these all nonos?



I can't say that they are nonos but they aren't on the approved list. You will have to look at the ingredients and see if there are any issues. The primary issue is will you be able to get them off your hair with the approved options for step 1. You ideally want something water based for your styler and with very few ingredients that build up.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I thought you would say that FaithVA Excuse the familiarity but I feel like I know you guys because I've followed the whole thread from the beginning to now.
> 
> Do you guys think that doing DC GHE almost 24/7 will make it take longer to reach max hydration since I'm not doing the gel step? I also been thinking it could be helping me to reach it faster because my hair is always very hydrated?



The gel step isn't necessary if you baggy all the time. Just watch your hair to see how it responds to having conditioner on it all the time. Some hair loves it. My hair loses definition when its over conditioned. You may want to do a leave-in after the clay or really dilute your conditioner to prevent build up.


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 11, 2015)

So I had some replies to all the threads I've read:

FaithVA, your curlformers sets are beautiful. Your hair looks SO healthy in your after clay pictures as well.  It also looks like you have dense hair too, and I seem to notice quicker hang time and "definition" on the lower density heads of hair, but it could just be my observation.  It's all relative because everyone's hair in this thread looks low density compared to mine and yours is closest so I think I must just have a crazy thick bush up here, at least to me.

Kiwistyle, I've been reading all your posts about your progress, but when I see your pics, I am thinking to myself that if I would have loved to have a TWA with those little curls that you are rocking. Your hair cut is SO becoming on you too!

Trebelle (sp?) your hair and cut are amazing!

AbsyBlvd, I hope this is the right user name- your progress is awesome and your coils are very pretty. It makes me wish mine was lower density and I could just rock some flowing coils.

Pellocello (sp?) your twists are beautiful!

Duchess007- one word about your hair- WOW.

One more head caught my attention (brownish-red hair, pretty curls). I'm sorry I can't remember user name but your wash and go's have been so pretty, even when you had to wait for the rhassoul clay to come in.

Lots of hair inspiration in this thread!


----------



## werenumber2 (Mar 11, 2015)

Ugh, I'm going out to dinner with some friends tonight and won't be home until late. I'll have to wait until tomorrow to do my hair and stretch my method to 4 days instead of 3 because I didn't have the foresight to do it last night.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> So I had some replies to all the threads I've read:
> 
> FaithVA, your curlformers sets are beautiful. Your hair looks SO healthy in your after clay pictures as well.  It also looks like you have dense hair too, and I seem to notice quicker hang time and "definition" on the lower density heads of hair, but it could just be my observation.  It's all relative because everyone's hair in this thread looks low density compared to mine and yours is closest so I think I must just have a crazy thick bush up here, at least to me.
> 
> ...



Perhaps you mean DiscoDumpling. She has a lot of pics in here. There is a lot of hair in here and it is hard to keep them straight 

Thank you for the compliments. I hope you are right about the hang time. My hair is high density in the front and I think medium density in the center to back. I know it's not high density all over because I've seen ms-ggs and mdwezi's hair and my hair isn't anything like that. But if our density is the same, hopefully I can learn a thing or two from you. It already sounds like you have passed me in the definition stage. 

Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## trebell (Mar 11, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I can't say that they are nonos but they aren't on the approved list. You will have to look at the ingredients and see if there are any issues. The primary issue is will you be able to get them off your hair with the approved options for step 1. You ideally want something water based for your styler and with very few ingredients that build up.



I did end up buying the product you recommended. I'm going to try it on Friday evening. Tonight I'm doing to modified regimen and I bought some more kinky curly gel.


----------



## trebell (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you Holla4mom!


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 11, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I thought you would say that FaithVA Excuse the familiarity but I feel like I know you guys because I've followed the whole thread from the beginning to now.
> 
> Do you guys think that doing DC GHE almost 24/7 will make it take longer to reach max hydration since I'm not doing the gel step? I also been thinking it could be helping me to reach it faster because my hair is always very hydrated?



When I started this regimen (it took me 2 weeks to do the 7day booster) I was baggying all the time and not even wearing my hair out (due to my problem patch). 

I was doing the regimen anywhere from once every week to once every 3 weeks. I noticed changes, especially after my first CLCT but hydration was taking forever even though my hair was perpetually wet. Once my spot grew in, I started upping my washes and I've noticed more progress since doing that.

Now, I can't see myself baggying for a 3 week stint unless I get super lazy or get a new wig. I am fast growing bored of the two wigs I have.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 11, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> So I had some replies to all the threads read:
> 
> ...AbsyBlvd, I hope this is the right user name- your progress is awesome and your coils are very pretty. It makes me wish mine was lower density and I could just rock some flowing coils...
> 
> Lots of hair inspiration in this thread!



Thank you. I'd go for higher density any day. All I seem to see is high density everywhere I look....


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 11, 2015)

trebell said:


> Hello ladies, What styling product can I use for twist outs?


I did the full MHM last night and finished with diluted KCKT, no gel or any other styler. Did a Twistout and used a dab of avocado  oil on my ends to twirl.  My hair is soft and very, very defined.


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback!  I am still doing the clay wash every other day, but after I let it sit on for an hour or so I go right back into the DC GHE.  So sounds like since I am washing it should be okay. I guess that's not 24/7 GHE, but more so doing the clay step and then DCing for a couple of days and back to clay step.


AbsyBlvd said:


> When I started this regimen (it took me 2 weeks to do the 7day booster) I was baggying all the time and not even wearing my hair out (due to my problem patch).
> 
> I was doing the regimen anywhere from once every week to once every 3 weeks. I noticed changes, especially after my first CLCT but hydration was taking forever even though my hair was perpetually wet. Once my spot grew in, I started upping my washes and I've noticed more progress since doing that.
> 
> Now, I can't see myself baggying for a 3 week stint unless I get super lazy or get a new wig. I am fast growing bored of the two wigs I have.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 11, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I think I'm going to do a lot of experiments on Friday. I'm going to split my clct into 2 portions and make a low porosity batch and a high porosity batch and see if that makes any difference. And maybe I will just use dubaidee's clay on both sides and see how that works. Maybe I will leave the clay comparison experiment for another time.
> 
> But it is only Wednesday. I may change my mind by Friday



If you do do this, it would be interesting to know if the different recipes yield different results for you.


----------



## kwicherbichen (Mar 11, 2015)

*sigh* MHM did NOT work for me. I never reached "max hydration" and just continued getting damage in my hair. I'm not saying MHM DAMAGED my hair more (but I am sure it is why my hair is "over moisturized") and MHM initially decreased my damage, but now, obviously, damage is back.


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 11, 2015)

It's good to see an update from you. I think I recall seeing you as one of the initial people who tried it over on the BHM site and who even did a lot of work for the website?  Is that you?

I'm sorry to hear your damage is back.  How long do you go between washes?  How often do you redo the CLCT protein step?

QUOTE=kwicherbichen;21221143]*sigh* MHM did NOT work for me. I never reached "max hydration" and just continued getting damage in my hair. I'm not saying MHM DAMAGED my hair more (but I am sure it is why my hair is "over moisturized") and MHM initially decreased my damage, but now, obviously, damage is back.



























[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 11, 2015)

faithVA. I thought I read in an earlier post that you were straightening this weekend for a trim. I want to do the same in May on my 1year anniversary. I've been afraid to straighten because I don't want any heat damage.  What products are you going to use?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2015)

kwicherbichen said:


> *sigh* MHM did NOT work for me. I never reached "max hydration" and just continued getting damage in my hair. I'm not saying MHM DAMAGED my hair more (but I am sure it is why my hair is "over moisturized") and MHM initially decreased my damage, but now, obviously, damage is back.
> 
> http://pho.to/90JLa
> 
> ...


 Sorry you ended up with damage. I hope the analysis gave you information to help you get on the right track. 
Please share what the analysis said so the pictures can be in context.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> faithVA. I thought I read in an earlier post that you were straightening this weekend for a trim. I want to do the same in May on my 1year anniversary. I've been afraid to straighten because I don't want any heat damage.  What products are you going to use?



I'm not going to straighten. I'm just go to blow dry it on Tuesday. I won't be using high heat. In not sure what I'm going to use. I may just use the Camille rose aloe whip. I need to look in my stash and see what I have.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 11, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> Can I ask why you used the curl activator or maybe I missed it? Isn't that mostly glycerin or some other humectant which is not really supposed to "gel" with the process?



I tried the curl activator for several reasons 1. My hair has no issue with glycerine...now I know it's only in small amounts. 
2.My husband suggested it. EVERY SINGLE TIME I have listened to him about my hair in the last 25 yrs he has been wrong.  I'm such a sucker!
3. I've been using Lustrasilk Curl Activator between my leave in and gel with no issues thus far. The combo gives me my best results! 

So I have learned that the stuff in the jar is quite different than the stuff in the bottle! 

My hair fell right in line after my shampoo and conditioner (kckt and gel)  this morning. It's like it knows what to do now and by 9 AM I had a nice set of curls that i'll be rocking for the next 3 days. 










I can see my roots getting hydrated!!


----------



## kwicherbichen (Mar 11, 2015)

Holla4mom

Hi! yes, it is me 

I did the protein step every other month. As I started to notice more breakage, I did it ever other week. 

Even so, my hair just never reached "max hydration" and I still have the same kind of damage I've always had. I think there might be something wrong with my hair internally due to the diminished roots. 

Going to talk with the analyst tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2015)

kwicherbichen said:


> Holla4mom
> 
> Hi! yes, it is me
> 
> ...



The good news is that you can recover from diminished roots. I had the same thing in my analysis. She was quite worries. But I told her I would take care of it. When I had my follow up she was surprised I has turned it around. I believe you will successfully turn your around as well.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 11, 2015)

kwicherbichen said:


> *sigh* MHM did NOT work for me. I never reached "max hydration" and just continued getting damage in my hair. I'm not saying MHM DAMAGED my hair more (but I am sure it is why my hair is "over moisturized") and MHM initially decreased my damage, but now, obviously, damage is back.


@kwicherbichen, So let me get this right, I'm catching up. Your hair was already damaged. You started MHM and it did not help. Your hair continued being damaged and now, is also over-moisturized.

Is that right? Did you ever find the initial cause of the damage?

eta: Nevermind, just saw the update in your thread. Can't wait to hear what they say, good luck!


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 12, 2015)

kwicherbichen said:


> *sigh* MHM did NOT work for me. I never reached "max hydration" and just continued getting damage in my hair. I'm not saying MHM DAMAGED my hair more (but I am sure it is why my hair is "over moisturized") and MHM initially decreased my damage, but now, obviously, damage is back.



Hi bichen  which if any step in the MHM do you believe caused your hair to be over moisturized? I firmly believe that everything ain't for everybody and some folks might be focusing on parts of the regi that simply don't agree with their hair. 
Constant DCing and GHE ing will leave your hair mushy. It has no time to dry and the curls have no opportunity to form. Strands will be swollen with moisture to the point where they will burst/split and act a fool. 
Protein is also a tricky process. Just the right amount will have your hair singing to the Gods, but too much time indulging with protein will lead to breakage eventually. #FACTS

Just a little food for thought. My hair was too easy and styled it self with steam from the shower this morning.  I have nothing but positive things to say about MHM. It's been good to me!!


----------



## trebell (Mar 12, 2015)

Did the modified regimen last night. I used kckt as leave in and kccc. I noticed that when I do the leave in my curls are getting separated so I may just do gel first but I don't know how to not disrupt my curls. 

Bright forehead lol.


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 12, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What do you have on hand?  You are doing the original method correct? I think Camille Rose Almond Jai is popular and gives nice results.


I'm wigging it but I'm wig free in the house and I use Camille Rose Almond to twist.  It comes out nice.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 12, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Hi bichen  which if any step in the MHM do you believe caused your hair to be over moisturized? I firmly believe that everything ain't for everybody and some folks might be focusing on parts of the regi that simply don't agree with their hair.
> Constant DCing and GHE ing will leave your hair mushy. It has no time to dry and the curls have no opportunity to form. Strands will be swollen with moisture to the point where they will burst/split and act a fool.
> Protein is also a tricky process. Just the right amount will have your hair singing to the Gods, but too much time indulging with protein will lead to breakage eventually. #FACTS
> 
> Just a little food for thought. My hair was too easy and styled it self with steam from the shower this morning.  I have nothing but positive things to say about MHM. It's been good to me!!



I 2nd this. My hair can get easily over moisturized at times and my hair doesn't like a lot of manipulation. So I only do this method 1-2X's a week. Knowing your hair and what your hair responds to is key.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 12, 2015)

Holla4mom thank you for the compliment !  My TWA has come a long way and I'm kinda smitten with my little curls too, its why I haven't grown my hair out yet.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2015)

trebell said:


> Did the modified regimen last night. I used kckt as leave in and kccc. I noticed that when I do the leave in my curls are getting separated so I may just do gel first but I don't know how to not disrupt my curls.
> 
> Bright forehead lol.
> 
> ...



Perhaps dilute your leave in and put it in a spray bottle or an applicator bottle and apply it. I'm not sure what you mean when you say do gel first. You don't want to apply your leave-in after your gel. The leave-in is your moisturizing layer and the gel your sealant. Reversing them would be counterproductive.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 12, 2015)

Did a cassia treatment this morning. I was going to cowash it out but how soft it felt, I didn't need to. I just thoroughly rinsed. My coils were popping! I could see root definition in some places. I notice on some strands, I have clumping at the root and the end  but the main length, not so much. Currently sitting with clay.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 12, 2015)

Im about to rinse out my DC. Next, i will clay wash for about a min. I thinking of applying my leavein and gel while in the shower. The reason why i haven't in the past is b/c i have a small water heater so my hot water goes fast, but I'm hoping that since it's warmer today it might not be too bad.

Im gonna use up some of my Giovanni gel but i don't plan on applying alot, cause i want big hair. I plan on doing back to back MHM since i haven't done it in 3wks. Then I'll do it again next week.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I 2nd this. My hair can get easily over moisturized at times and my hair doesn't like a lot of manipulation. So I only do this method 1-2X's a week. Knowing your hair and what your hair responds to is key.



I also think leaning more towards being conservative when you start a regimen helps. Pushing things to the limit is too risky. The longer is better or more is better philosophy can really lead to trouble. Some of the variations just sound scary to me.


----------



## trebell (Mar 12, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Perhaps dilute your leave in and put it in a spray bottle or an applicator bottle and apply it. I'm not sure what you mean when you say do gel first. You don't want to apply your leave-in after your gel. The leave-in is your moisturizing layer and the gel your sealant. Reversing them would be counterproductive.



No I meant cut out the leave in. But I'm not sure what I'm trying to obtain with this regimen. My hair was already curly but my roots are frizzy. So, I my have to go back to cowashing and then doing the clarifying step weekly n CLCT biweekly.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2015)

trebell said:


> No I meant cut out the leave in. But I'm not sure what I'm trying to obtain with this regimen. My hair was already curly but my roots are frizzy. So, I my have to go back to cowashing and then doing the clarifying step weekly n CLCT biweekly.



OK. Well I hope you get some clarity and can figure it out.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 12, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Im about to rinse out my DC. Next, i will clay wash for about *a min*. I thinking of applying my leavein and gel while in the shower. The reason why i haven't in the past is b/c i have a small water heater so my hot water goes fast, but I'm hoping that since it's warmer today it might not be too bad.
> 
> Im gonna use up some of my Giovanni gel but i don't plan on applying alot, cause i want big hair. I plan on doing back to back MHM since i haven't done it in 3wks. Then I'll do it again next week.



Did you mean this literally or figuratively?


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 12, 2015)

trebell said:


> No I meant cut out the leave in. But *I'm not sure what I'm trying to obtain with this regimen*. My hair was already curly but my roots are frizzy. So, I my have to go back to cowashing and then doing the clarifying step weekly n CLCT biweekly.



Well Sis, undertaking MHM in essence means that you are seeking hair that has been hydrated from root to tip. Curlage or coilage   The critical step for you may not be frequent shots of heavy protein via a CLCT and its definitely not frequent clarifying...for anybody. Ask yourself and observe your hair. At what point in any of the steps of MHM does your hair look and feel its best?  At what point does your hair appear maximally hydrated the DC or Clay phase? 

Clarifying weekly and cherry lolaing biweekly will equal nothing but breakage and damage. I would advise against it.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 12, 2015)

trebell said:


> Did the modified regimen last night. I used kckt as leave in and kccc. I noticed that *when I do the leave in my curls are getting separated* so I may just do gel first but I don't know how to not disrupt my curls.
> 
> Bright forehead lol.
> 
> ...



This is a desire-able result. The separating of your curls while remaining hydrated is the goal.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 12, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I watched both of her videos.  My hair separates itself just like in her shower video and I don't have to do anything major to detangle beforehand.  I usually lightly finger separate while applying step 1 and during application of all of my steps.  I do not have to apply any of my mixtures in small sections like she does in the video where she's applying a mix to someone else's head.  I apply everything in the shower now and just glob it on and mush and pull it through.  My hair is fine and not thick at all, but prior to MHM I was prone to tangles and knots and I had to ensure I used my Jilbere shower comb when I rinsed my conditioner.  The tangling and knotting has practically ceased since MHM and I do not use a comb at all. Perhaps I'm closer to max hydration than I think. erplexed  My hair is predominantly 4A but I have small kinkier patches of 4B/4C in the back of my head.  I notice that the kinkier section is not as defined up the hair shaft.  It is frizzier and cottony toward the root but curls towards the ends.  These sections previously used to tangle and knot the most but are no longer tangling since MHM. The looser textured portions of my hair are more defined from root to tip and are a breeze to just run my hands through.  Hopefully my observations help someone.



Everytime anyone says that the method prevents tangles and SSKs it is a step forward to help others realize that even though they don't need definition MHM prevents tangles and can help every natural woman.


----------



## aharri23 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ok so I suck at detangling, so for me personally I need conditioner at least 1x a week to detangle. My hair was matting at the roots doing the modified MHM. Today I did conditioner + clay + gel and my WnG came out good. I didn't use a leave-in, I only used the conditioner to detangle then rinsed it out completely. I will do this 1x a week or as needed.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 12, 2015)

Can you guys please HELP ME!  I'm getting considerably less coiling with each passing day.  I just CW and noticed my coils that were there a week ago are gone, my hair is coily straight with a few clumped coils.  Can someone tell me what's happening and how to get my coils back?!?

I just CW with perfectly undone and left my hair alone until I can get some help.  I'm under a conditioning cap right now to keep my hair from drying without product.  

I'm using all approved products accept the one time use of the Oyin Greg Juice which was clarified out the next day.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 12, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Can you guys please HELP ME!  I'm getting considerably less coiling with each passing day.  I just CW and noticed my coils that were there a week ago are gone, my hair is coily straight with a few clumped coils.  Can someone tell me what's happening and how to get my coils back?!?  I just CW with perfectly undone and left my hair alone until I can get some help.  I'm under a conditioning cap right now to keep my hair from drying without product.  I'm using all approved products accept the one time use of the Oyin Greg Juice which was clarified out the next day.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


Is it happening while wet or dry? I don't wear my hair out so I wouldn't know when dry but have you changed anything recently? Maybe it's growing....think positive


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 12, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> Is it happening while wet or dry? I don't wear my hair out so I wouldn't know when dry but have you changed anything recently? Maybe it's growing....think positive



I'm noticing it while wet and dry...the kccc gel helps but there still is more frizzing than usual.  When I'm rinsing, my hair feels kinky straight and only a few areas have some clumping coils.  The absolute only thing I've changed was switching from Tresemme Naturals Radiant... to Tresemme perfectly undone.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 12, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm noticing it while wet and dry...the kccc gel helps but there still is more frizzing than usual.  When I'm rinsing, my hair feels kinky straight and only a few areas have some clumping coils.  The absolute only thing I've changed was switching from Tresemme Naturals Radiant... to Tresemme perfectly undone.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


I really wish I could help but I'm a novice at this...I just bought a bottle of the undone, I couldn't help myself (such a PJ).  Maybe it's the perfectly undone.  Did you try going back to the Naturals Radiant?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 12, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I really wish I could help but I'm a novice at this...I just bought a bottle of the undone, I couldn't help myself (such a PJ).  Maybe it's the perfectly undone.  Did you try going back to the Naturals Radiant?



I think we all are novices...I'm hoping someone can help even just a little.  I just confirmed my fears today, I was hoping it was just a fluke. I'm should go back to the Naturals Radiant the next time I CW or do the regimen.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Mar 12, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I think we all are novices...I'm hoping someone can help even just a little.  I just confirmed my fears today, I was hoping it was just a fluke. I'm should go back to the Naturals Radiant the next time I CW or do the regimen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



When was the last time you used protein?  I just tried that conditioner, and I'm not too sure if I like it. I noticed that when I didnt dilute it i had more knots. It was like it was too thick ir something. I've since diluted it, and it seems ok. I usually dilute my conditioners but since it was a new bottle, I didn't have enough room for the water.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 12, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Did you mean this literally or figuratively?



Back to back, meaning doing the method once a day for two days.

Sorry, I thought that was understood.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 12, 2015)

pelohello said:


> When was the last time you used protein?  I just tried that conditioner, and I'm not too sure if I like it. I noticed that when I didnt dilute it i had more knots.


   Now y'all got me ready to take it back.  I really love the Naturals Radiant.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 12, 2015)

pelohello said:


> When was the last time you used protein?  I just tried that conditioner, and I'm not too sure if I like it. I noticed that when I didnt dilute it i had more knots.



I did the clct on Monday or Tuesday of this week and I dilute the conditioner like crazy.  My hair actually likes it in terms of softness and feeling moisturized.  I'm at a complete loss and I'm freaking out because I can't hide underneath a hat if I can't reverse this.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Mar 12, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Now y'all got me ready to take it back.  I really love the Radiant Naturals.



Try it out. I love thick conditioners but my hair responds better to watery conditioners. The natural conditioner provides a better slip. If i continue to use the undone conditioner I'm going to have to REALLY water it down


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 12, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Now y'all got me ready to take it back.  I really love the Naturals Radiant.



I honestly don't think its the perfectly undone but I need to hopefully temporarily eliminate it to know for sure. Don't take it back try it out.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Mar 12, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I did the clct on Monday or Tuesday of this week and I dilute the conditioner like crazy.  My hair actually likes it in terms of softness and feeling moisturized.  I'm at a complete loss and I'm freaking out because I can't hide underneath a hat if I can't reverse this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Hmmmm. ..I'm thinking. Honestly I don't know why your hair is behaving like that. There's only been a couple of reasons why my hair will do that: need protein or I need to clarify. 

Just today, I noticed that my front was on the wavy side. For me I have to clarify before I do anything. So I clarified, then protein and then DC. I hadn't used protein in over a month. 

When did you last clarify?  If all else fails, take your hair back to basics.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 12, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Hmmmm. ..I'm thinking. Honestly I don't know why your hair is behaving like that. There's only been a couple of reasons why my hair will do that: need protein or I need to clarify.
> 
> Just today, I noticed that my front was on the wavy side. For me I have to clarify before I do anything. So I clarified, then protein and then DC. I hadn't used protein in over a month.
> 
> When did you last clarify?  If all else fails, take your hair back to basics.



That's what I was afraid of...
I usually do the regimen twice a week so I clarify often.  This week I did the CLCT so I skipped step 1.  

Wait!  I added ACV to my clay mix the last few times, do you think that may have caused it?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Mar 12, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> That's what I was afraid of...
> I usually do the regimen twice a week so I clarify often.  This week I did the CLCT so I skipped step 1.
> 
> Wait!  I added ACV to my clay mix the last few times, do you think that may have caused it?
> ...



Idk...the only time I use ACV is when I clarify. Try the clay w/o the ACV and see what happens.


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 12, 2015)

So when you say on the "wavy" side do you mean versus being "coily"?  I noticed that even though I am thinking my hair is more "defined" since I started this two weeks ago, it's only coily around the sides and nape (my 4c hair) but most of it is just wavy like which is a huge improvement because I'd never even seen a pattern in my hair.

I do use the perfectly undone but I don't have anything to compare it to. I do dilute it, and I also add oils. One bottle makes two or three bottles of conditioner for me and then today, I took a few squirts of it, put it in a bottle and added 6 oz of water like on Protective Princess's video and it seemed to work even better. 





pelohello said:


> Hmmmm. ..I'm thinking. Honestly I don't know why your hair is behaving like that. There's only been a couple of reasons why my hair will do that: need protein or I need to clarify.
> 
> Just today, I noticed that my front was on the wavy side. For me I have to clarify before I do anything. So I clarified, then protein and then DC. I hadn't used protein in over a month.
> 
> When did you last clarify?  If all else fails, take your hair back to basics.


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 12, 2015)

Did you mean it literally, the part she had in bold "a min"- i.e. that you were going to leave the clay for just a minute or so?





pelohello said:


> Back to back, meaning doing the method once a day for two days.
> 
> Sorry, I thought that was understood.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 12, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> That's what I was afraid of... I usually do the regimen twice a week so I clarify often.  This week I did the CLCT so I skipped step 1.  Wait!  I added ACV to my clay mix the last few times, do you think that may have caused it?  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


How much ACV did you add?  I usually add a teaspoon or less to about a cup of warm water.


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 12, 2015)

I've been going back and looking at your posts, to see if I have any ideas based on all the things I've read or looked at, but I did have one question- what's the longest number of cycles you have gone without changing anything?  For instance since starting do you think you've had at least 10 straight cycles where you used the exact same products, same techniques, everything so you could give your hair time to respond?  That's the only thing I can think  of is that if you are using lots of different products and different regimens every few washes it may make it harder for you to figure out what your new TWA wants.





KiWiStyle said:


> Can you guys please HELP ME!  I'm getting considerably less coiling with each passing day.  I just CW and noticed my coils that were there a week ago are gone, my hair is coily straight with a few clumped coils.  Can someone tell me what's happening and how to get my coils back?!?
> 
> I just CW with perfectly undone and left my hair alone until I can get some help.  I'm under a conditioning cap right now to keep my hair from drying without product.
> 
> ...


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 12, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm noticing it while wet and dry...the kccc gel helps but there still is more frizzing than usual.  When I'm rinsing, my hair feels kinky straight and only a few areas have some clumping coils.  The absolute only thing I've changed was switching from Tresemme Naturals Radiant... to Tresemme perfectly undone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Did you hair feel dryer after the CLCT? I remember said you forgot to add the ACV to balance out the baking soda, or maybe it was the other way around.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 12, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Did you mean it literally, the part she had in bold "a min"- i.e. that you were going to leave the clay for just a minute or so?



Awww...i see. Yes, literally a min or two. I would love to leave it in longer, but I usually don't have the time. 

I'm using the app from my phone, so it doesn't show bolded fonts.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 12, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Idk...the only time I use ACV is when I clarify. Try the clay w/o the ACV and see what happens.



Ok, I'll try that too.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 12, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> How much ACV did you add?  I usually add a teaspoon or less to about a cup of warm water.



I add about a tsp or more to my clay mix and shake.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Mar 12, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> So when you say on the "wavy" side do you mean versus being "coily"?  I noticed that even though I am thinking my hair is more "defined" since I started this two weeks ago, it's only coily around the sides and nape (my 4c hair) but most of it is just wavy like which is a huge improvement because I'd never even seen a pattern in my hair.
> 
> I do use the perfectly undone but I don't have anything to compare it to. I do dilute it, and I also add oils. One bottle makes two or three bottles of conditioner for me and then today, I took a few squirts of it, put it in a bottle and added 6 oz of water like on Protective Princess's video and it seemed to work even better.



 The front of my hair when moisturized is a tight "S" shape. But when something is off, it usually presents itself in the front 1st by becoming a very loose "S". 

The 1st pic is when its off (before MHM) and the 2nd is when it's on point (after MHM). Both are without product


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 12, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I think we all are novices...I'm hoping someone can help even just a little. I just confirmed my fears today, I was hoping it was just a fluke. I'm should go back to the Naturals Radiant the next time I CW or do the regimen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


 
This is interesting and coincidental.  I just cowashed with the Radiant and I don't like how my hair came out.  It shrunk up and was frizzy and more dry looking than when I do the entire cycle.  Perhaps I needed to use heat or something because I just did it quickly in the shower.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 12, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I've been going back and looking at your posts, to see if I have any ideas based on all the things I've read or looked at, but I did have one question- what's the longest number of cycles you have gone without changing anything?  For instance since starting do you think you've had at least 10 straight cycles where you used the exact same products, same techniques, everything so you could give your hair time to respond?  That's the only thing I can think  of is that if you are using lots of different products and different regimens every few washes it may make it harder for you to figure out what your new TWA wants.



I have been on the same original regimen since starting on 12/22.  Over time I've changed conditioners from the Tresemme Avocado to Radiant to perfectly undone and switched  clays from Moroccan red to rhassoul. 

I had an issue with mixing coconut milk into my rhassoul clay and because I used a lot and didn't want to throw it out, I countered the drying effect by adding more honey and mixed in some red clay.  I did this until the coconut milk/clay mix was was all gone.  This past regimen,  I used Rhassoul only.  When I was working on recovering from the protein overload from the coconut milk I DC with Shea Moisture Manuka...Masque.  I did that 2-3 times before I switched back to the Perfectly undone.  

My hair has been feeling very soft/nice, with or without product lately so I'm confused.  

I CW tonight with very diluted perfectly undone but didn't put on any products.  I have a conditioning cap and bonnet on...I have no idea what to do to it.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks all for your suggestions, I really do appreciate them!  If anyone can think of a possible cause and a fix later, please tell.  I have a meeting at 9am so I'm going to sleep on it.  I'll just wet my hair and apply gel in the morning.  Hopefully I'll figure it out.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 13, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Did you mean it literally, the part she had in bold "a min"- i.e. that you were going to leave the clay for just a minute or so?



Exactly. Clay is quite pricey to use as a quick rinse out conditioner! How do the smectic qualities of the clay get an opportunity to work if you rinse it so quickly?  Not that i'm an overnight clay advocate but there has to be a happy medium. Never the less if a 1 min clay wash is working for your hair then keep at it!


----------



## Guinan (Mar 13, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Exactly. Clay is quite pricey to use as a quick rinse out conditioner! How do the smectic qualities of the clay get an opportunity to work if you rinse it so quickly? Not that i'm an overnight clay advocate but there has to be a happy medium. Never the less if a 1 min clay wash is working for your hair then keep at it!


 
Yeah, I kinda treat it like a clay wash like naptural85. I'm not timing the time the clay is in my hair. So when I get in the shower I rinse out my DC and then apply the clay. But if I had to guesstimate I probably leave it on for about 1-5 min; depending on my schedule. 

Yup, ur right for the price of the clay and the amount of time it's left on my hair, might not work for others. For my hair, it's really the DC that needs to penetrate not the clay.

It's funny when @Holla4mom explained ur post to me I literally LOL.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 13, 2015)

Ok ladies, so I couldn't go back to sleep so i decided to do my hair this morning . So far I really like the undone conditioner. When I rinsed it out my hair was really soft and moisturized. I think it's a keeper but I definitely need to dilute it. I also need to slow down when I'm doing my hair. Alot of times, I blame the product for breakage and knots but ALOT of times it's me.

I was gonna do a wng but I can't stand this shrinkage, so I opted for a twistout. 

I also switched back to using goddess curls botanical gel. I swear that stuff is AMAZING. My curls were very defined and elongated and at 1st I thought maybe I should do a wng but wet hair is sooo deceiving. I knew in about 30mins my hair was gonna shrink right back up to my ears.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 13, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks all for your suggestions, I really do appreciate them!  If anyone can think of a possible cause and a fix later, please tell.  I have a meeting at 9am so I'm going to sleep on it.  I'll just wet my hair and apply gel in the morning.  Hopefully I'll figure it out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



How did ur hair turn out this morning?


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 13, 2015)

Okay, let us know how it's behaving today.





KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks all for your suggestions, I really do appreciate them!  If anyone can think of a possible cause and a fix later, please tell.  I have a meeting at 9am so I'm going to sleep on it.  I'll just wet my hair and apply gel in the morning.  Hopefully I'll figure it out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 13, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Ok ladies, so I couldn't go back to sleep so i decided to do my hair this morning . So far I really like the undone conditioner. When I rinsed it out my hair was really soft and moisturized. I think it's a keeper but I definitely need to dilute it. I also need to slow down when I'm doing my hair. Alot of times, I blame the product for breakage and knots but ALOT of times it's me.
> 
> I was gonna do a wng but I can't stand this shrinkage, so I opted for a twistout.
> 
> I also switched back to using goddess curls botanical gel. I swear that stuff is AMAZING. My curls were very defined and elongated and at 1st I thought maybe I should do a wng but wet hair is sooo deceiving. I knew in about 30mins my hair was gonna shrink right back up to my ears.



In all your pics, your hair is lovely.  May I ask if your hair is Type 4?  If so would you consider it 4a? It sounds like you had s-curl definition even before starting this regimen. I just want to make sure I have realistic expectations for my hair when looking at different heads of curls based on where they actually started.


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 13, 2015)

I have a whole day to myself! I can't go anywhere because. . . I wrecked my van yesterday and it might be totalled I can't complain everyone was okay and my van is 18 years old.

So, I'm going to play in my hair and clean up this house. It's been two weeks since my CLCT and with the amount of DCing 20+ hours a day, I want to do another one.

I DC'ed overnight with the very diluted perfectly undone/oils/ EO's mix. My hair is so soft. Can I just let it dry and do the CLCT?  Can I wash it out and do the treatment on wet hair, or should I wash it out and wait for my hair to dry product free?

This thread is so helpful.  Thanks faithVA for starting it and all of you who are so generous in sharing your hair journeys and advice.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I have a whole day to myself! I can't go anywhere because. . . I wrecked my van yesterday and it might be totalled I can't complain everyone was okay and my van is 18 years old.
> 
> So, I'm going to play in my hair and clean up this house. It's been two weeks since my CLCT and with the amount of DCing 20+ hours a day, I want to do another one.
> 
> ...



 Sorry about your van but glad that you are alright. You can get another van but not another you 

You can just rinse out the conditioner and do the clct on wet hair. It doesn't have to be dry. It was only suggested on dry hair so people didn't feel like they had to wet their hair to get started.

I'm doing my clct tonight when I get home. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you! Going to get started!

If I have the energy I plan to do it on my DD13 when she gets  home this evening.





faithVA said:


> Sorry about your van but glad that you are alright. You can get another van but not another you
> 
> You can just rinse out the conditioner and do the clct on wet hair. It doesn't have to be dry. It was only suggested on dry hair so people didn't feel like they had to wet their hair to get started.
> 
> I'm doing my clct tonight when I get home. Looking forward to it.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2015)

Last night I water rinsed and tried out the color shampoo on my hair. It didn't take. I either put in too much conditioner or the color shampoo was too old. I mix it with conditioner so the shampoo isn't as stripping. I had some nice coil definition with the shampoo in though. 

I then sprayed on the flax seed gel. Probably doing it after a shampoo is not the best test time to test it out. I don't get any slip with the flax seed gel so once I spray it on I can't finger comb through my hair.  I tried to do the roll and pin as best I could and then I baggied overnight. Just wearing it in a puff today. 

My hair has dried and it has shrunken but fortunately it hasn't dried out. 

I remixed the color shampoo mix and will try it on my edges tonight. 

Then I'm going to do the full modified regimen: CLCT, clay and gel. I have all my stuff and I'm ready to go.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2015)

ETA: Sold Out.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 13, 2015)

KiWiStyle sorry about your MHM woes. I've been looking for some kind of answer but I am struggling- #novice problems (yes I'm still hash tagging). I was thinking if you haven't changed anything else, maybe it was the humectant in the conditioner (dipropylene glycol) but then I don't know much about ingredients, I don't know if your weather gives you those kinds of issues with humectants, or if it is even high enough on the list (about 7th) to have any kind of effect on your hair like that. But you said you'd take any input


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 13, 2015)

Yesterday I put my hair in a banana clip. Here are pics from yesterday's wash wet, and then my hair today dry (after releasing from the clip). That root definition I felt after my cassia treatment is still visible in patches- with gel. Please excuse the gel flakes. I'm still looking for that elusive shine


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Yesterday I put my hair in a banana clip. Here are pics from yesterday's wash wet, and then my hair today dry (after releasing from the clip). That root definition I felt after my cassia treatment is still visible in patches- with gel. Please excuse the gel flakes. I'm still looking for that elusive shine



Cool. So the first pic is after applying the gel. The third pic is today. The second pic is when? 

I can definitely see the definition in the 1st and third one. What gel are you using?


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 13, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Cool. So the first pic is after applying the gel. The third pic is today. The second pic is when?
> 
> I can definitely see the definition in the 1st and third one. What gel are you using?



In the side by side pic, the right side is also today.

ETA: I'm using KCCC diluted. I also have the Alikay Naturals Aloe Berry but the last time I did a comparison- a while ago (no diluting), KCCC gave me a better result. But I get no shine on my hair up top, only at the back. I don't know if that will change.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 13, 2015)

pelohello said:


> How did ur hair turn out this morning?



Its a hot mess and coupling frizzy hair with grays popping up and needing a lining...I wanna hat!!  I'm going to do the entire regimen tonight/morning and hopefully the clay will resolve some of my issue. Thanks for asking pelohello

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> In the side by side pic, the right side is also today.
> 
> ETA: I'm using KCCC diluted. I also have the Alikay Naturals Aloe Berry but the last time I did a comparison- a while ago (no diluting), KCCC gave me a better result. But I get no shine on my hair up top, only at the back. I don't know if that will change.



OK. I understand now. My hair seems to be doing the same. The back is more hydrated and more defined. The top and sides not so much. I also have this gray and an ashy, light brown hair color. 

Hopefully it will change. I have heard the other ladies said it changed for them.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 13, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks all for your suggestions, I really do appreciate them!  If anyone can think of a possible cause and a fix later, please tell.  I have a meeting at 9am so I'm going to sleep on it.  I'll just wet my hair and apply gel in the morning.  Hopefully I'll figure it out.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Kiwi I don't have a solution for you but I hope you and the  experts in this thread figure it out quickly.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 13, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> KiWiStyle sorry about your MHM woes. I've been looking for some kind of answer but I am struggling- #novice problems (yes I'm still hash tagging). I was thinking if you haven't changed anything else, maybe it was the humectant in the conditioner (dipropylene glycol) but then I don't know much about ingredients, I don't know if your weather gives you those kinds of issues with humectants, or if it is even high enough on the list (about 7th) to have any kind of effect on your hair like that. But you said you'd take any input



Thank you for reaching for a solution for me!  My house hasn't been much more humid than before and the dew points are just now creaping up here in Chicago to normal but no humectant issues.  My leave in products doesn't have any humectants so I'm stumped there.  I use dikuted KCKT for my leavein.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thank you for reaching for a solution for me!  My house hasn't been much more humid than before and the dew points are just now creaping up here in Chicago to normal but no humectant issues.  My leave in products doesn't have any humectants so I'm stumped there.  I use dikuted KCKT for my leavein.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



My suggestion is to clarify with a diluted shampoo. Then cowash with the natural radiants, leaving the conditioner on no more than 10 minutes. Then use the clay for 30 minutes to 1 hour. Use no more than 1/8 tsp of ACV if any and see where you stand. I think you need to get back to a clean base. I think the conditioners are starting to build up in your hair and weighing your hair down.

The softer my hair is the less definition it has.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 13, 2015)

faithVA said:


> My suggestion is to clarify with a diluted shampoo. Then cowash with the natural radiants, leaving the conditioner on no more than 10 minutes. Then use the clay for 30 minutes to 1 hour. Use no more than 1/8 tsp of ACV if any and see where you stand. I think you need to get back to a clean base. I think the conditioners are starting to build up in your hair and weighing your hair down.  The softer my hair is the less definition it has.


I swear you are the Bom!  Your advise is always on point and even if it's not directed at me I'm always paying attention because I know there's good information there. I love this thread.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I swear you are the Bom!  Your advise is always on point and even if it's not directed at me I'm always paying attention because I know there's good information there. I love this thread.



Well thank you. I'm just sharing what's going on with me. I had this issue weeks ago before I switched over to the modified. My hair was nice and soft and moisturized. But the more I washed the less definition I had. I noted in my journal sometime in January I thought conditioner was the culprit but wasn't able to really see it until I clarified 2 weeks ago. 

On Wednesday I wore a rod set and my hair was so soft and moisturized but I used the CR Aloe Whip and my hair was just poodle poofy  Some ingredients just make my hair poof versus define.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 13, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> In all your pics, your hair is lovely.  May I ask if your hair is Type 4?  If so would you consider it 4a? It sounds like you had s-curl definition even before starting this regimen. I just want to make sure I have realistic expectations for my hair when looking at different heads of curls based on where they actually started.



Yup I'm  4a/b. My main issues are SSK, dryness, Knots and frizz. I've been doing this method since August and I still haven't reached max hydration. At this point I don't care, I'm just glad that the ssk, knots and frizz are a minimum


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 13, 2015)

I know this was asked before in the thread but without the search button I can't find it.

How do I post pictures? I took some on my phone and now it's on my computer but when I try to insert it here I can't.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 13, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I know this was asked before in the thread but without the search button I can't find it.
> 
> How do I post pictures? I took some on my phone and now it's on my computer but when I try to insert it here I can't.


 

Yassss pics!!!!! If your using a computer go to "Manage attachments". If your using your phone select "Attachments". With either option you can then upload your pics.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 13, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Its a hot mess and coupling frizzy hair with grays popping up and needing a lining...I wanna hat!! I'm going to do the entire regimen tonight/morning and hopefully the clay will resolve some of my issue. Thanks for asking @pelohello
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


 
That sucks!!! I hate days like that. Hopefully you can find a solution.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Yassss pics!!!!! If your using a computer go to "Manage attachments". If your using your phone select "Attachments". With either option you can then upload your pics.



Note that pictures have a maximum size especially on the phone. It will let you know its too big on the computer. On your phone it will just not show the "Insert Inline". Insert the pictures first and then the text. If I try to type first it will only let me insert 1 picture. The app is a mess


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 13, 2015)

faithVA said:


> My suggestion is to clarify with a diluted shampoo. Then cowash with the natural radiants, leaving the conditioner on no more than 10 minutes. Then use the clay for 30 minutes to 1 hour. Use no more than 1/8 tsp of ACV if any and see where you stand. I think you need to get back to a clean base. I think the conditioners are starting to build up in your hair and weighing your hair down.
> 
> The softer my hair is the less definition it has.



I was thinking this too but wasn't on here yesterday so I wanted to read all the responses before I said anything. My hair has been acting a fool for about a month. I clarified with a clarifying shampoo last weekend and my hair is so much happier. Even the clay step, which I've been having problems with, went so much better.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 13, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I swear you are the Bom!  Your advise is always on point and even if it's not directed at me I'm always paying attention because I know there's good information there. I love this thread.



Co sign, Miss Faith is my go to for all things Hair


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 13, 2015)

faithVA I agree with everyone, you are definitely the bomb.com!!!!!

I actually clarified with Redken Chelating cleansing Cream earlier in the week before my CLCT because I was reading your responses to others and because I was experiencing a setback.  I didn't dilute it though.  I think I have considered everything but I will follow the other advice you listed and hopefully I'll see a change.

Why do you think our hair is losing definition as its becoming more hydrated?  I can't make any sense of it but it seems to be the most probable cause of it.  

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> faithVA I agree with everyone, you are definitely the bomb.com!!!!!
> 
> I actually clarified with Redken Chelating cleansing Cream earlier in the week before my CLCT because I was reading your responses to others and because I was experiencing a setback.  I didn't dilute it though.  I think I have considered everything but I will follow the other advice you listed and hopefully I'll see a change.
> 
> ...



I don't think a cleansing cream will do it because its still a cream. Cleansing creams are closer to conditioners than shampoos. But you can try it though.

The hair isn't lowing definition because of hydration. Its losing it due to build up. The layers of conditioners in steps 1, 2 and 4 are starting to build up to a point that 1 application of clay cannot remove.  And after a few weeks its enough build up to weigh the hair down. 

Try using a regular shampoo on just 1 section of your hair to compare. Not a moisturizing shampoo but something that is more clear.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 13, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I don't think a cleansing cream will do it because its still a cream. Cleansing creams are closer to conditioners than shampoos. But you can try it though.
> 
> The hair isn't lowing definition because of hydration. Its losing it due to build up. The layers of conditioners in steps 1, 2 and 4 are starting to build up to a point that 1 application of clay cannot remove.  And after a few weeks its enough build up to weigh the hair down.
> 
> Try using a regular shampoo on just 1 section of your hair to compare. Not a moisturizing shampoo but something that is more clear.



I don't know why they call it cleansing cream but its a clarify/chelating shampoo.  Its not as drying as most clarifying and chelating shampoos.  I'll try a regular clear shampoo.  

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> faithVA I agree with everyone, you are definitely the bomb.com!!!!!
> 
> I actually clarified with Redken Chelating cleansing Cream earlier in the week before my CLCT because I was reading your responses to others and because I was experiencing a setback.  I didn't dilute it though.  I think I have considered everything but I will follow the other advice you listed and hopefully I'll see a change.
> 
> ...



Duplicate post


----------



## kiannack (Mar 13, 2015)

I've been having issues with my hair. I did GHE a few nights ago and my hair has been frizzier since then and the same happened the previous time I did a GHE overnight. I thought maybe adding ACV to my clay rinse would help. My hair is most defined when I do the CLCT but the next time I do the regimen my hair loses that definition. I haven't used conditioner for a few weeks now. I think my hair may need protein more often. If anyone has any ideas I'm all ears.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I don't know why they call it cleansing cream but its a clarify/chelating shampoo.  Its not as drying as most clarifying and chelating shampoos.  I'll try a regular clear shampoo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



OK I looked at the ingredients but I'm no ingredient guru. Lol.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2015)

kiannack said:


> I've been having issues with my hair. I did GHE a few nights ago and my hair has been frizzier since then and the same happened the previous time I did a GHE overnight. I thought maybe adding ACV to my clay rinse would help. My hair is most defined when I do the CLCT but the next time I do the regimen my hair loses that definition. I haven't used conditioner for a few weeks now. I think my hair may need protein more often. If anyone has any ideas I'm all ears.



You may be high porosity and need more protein. Maybe just stop gheing all together.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Co sign, Miss Faith is my go to for all things Hair



I appreciate the vote of confidence but I'm struggling through like others.  I just try to get back to basics to narrow some stuff down. And I try to keep up with my reading on all 3 ladies so I can pass on what they are saying.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2015)

Sitting with the clct on now. I'm tired. Doing the strand separation is a lot of work. For my hair I do think its necessary though because my hair has a lot of webbing. 

I put the high porosity clct on the left and  low porosity on the right. The low porosity side was easier to separate. But the right side of my hair is easier to deal with anyway. I will rinse around 10:15. I will take some pics.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2015)

Finished the clct. I couldn't tell any difference in the way the sides looked but the low porosity clct was more moisturizing for my hair so I will stick with it. I then used dubaidees clay recipe. It was very easy to detangle with and I had a lot of definition with the clay in. 

I had some definition after rinsing but my clumps just clumped all together. I spritzer with diluted kccc. Then I did small sections with as I am. I can't seem to capture good pictures but I will post what I have tomorrow. 

Next wash I may try an extremely diluted leave in to see if I get more slip with the gel until I have more definition. 

I'm glad I don't have to do clct for another two weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2015)

This is after the gel and still pretty wet. This is the most defined my hair has been since I started. And my hair isn't a big frizz ball.





The next two are after rinsing out the clct. My front sides will be the last sections to hydrate but they are progressing.







The modified regimen seems to be working for me, so I'm definitely going to stick with it for the rest of March. I won't say I will never use conditioner or leave in again but I won't be going back to the original regimen.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 14, 2015)

faithVA said:


> This is after the gel and still pretty wet. This is the most defined my hair has been since I started. And my hair isn't a big frizz ball.  The next two are after rinsing out the clct. My front sides will be the last sections to hydrate but they are progressing.  The modified regimen seems to be working for me, so I'm definitely going to stick with it for the rest of March. I won't say I will never use conditioner or leave in again but I won't be going back to the original regimen.



Go head, Miss Faith, looking good.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 14, 2015)

faithVA said:


> This is after the gel and still pretty wet. This is the most defined my hair has been since I started. And my hair isn't a big frizz ball.
> 
> The next two are after rinsing out the clct. My front sides will be the last sections to hydrate but they are progressing.
> 
> The modified regimen seems to be working for me, so I'm definitely going to stick with it for the rest of March. I won't say I will never use conditioner or leave in again but I won't be going back to the original regimen.



Your hair is coming along nicely. Lookin very good faithVA


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 14, 2015)

faithVA you're progressing very nicely!!  You're getting there girl!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you ladies. I'm glad to finally see some progress. Was going backwards for a moment. Its even better than it was 2 weeks ago. Now I need some length. So this will get tucked away again for now.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2015)

The strand separation really helps but the amount of time it takes me is painful. I know its a no no but next clct, I'm going to try combing it through first. We will see what happens.

I stood in the shower so long yesterday that I ended up with cramps in my feet


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 14, 2015)

Happy Sat'day Morn Ladies! 

It's a grey rainy day in NYC and i'm sitting with my clay and condish mix. 







My hair was super thirsty after sleeping without a scarf last night. 






My clay mix consisted of: 
3 tsp of rhassoul
1/2tsp Silk Amino Pwdr
capfull of Grapeseed, 
capfull of Jojoba
and a squirt of my body/hair oil (EVOO, Coconut, Pracaxi, Argan, Castor) 
A generous squirt of V05 moisture something or the other 
A splash of Aloe Vera Juice 
Water until it turns into a smooth milk chocolatey colored mousse. 

I separate the strands as much as I can. If I have to work too hard at this stage then my hair isn't ready to be de-tangled. I just leave it be and allow the mix to work out the tangle. The addition of heat also helps. So i'll be sitting under the dryer for up to 1/2 hr before rinsing.


----------



## trebell (Mar 14, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Happy Sat'day Morn Ladies!  It's a grey rainy day in NYC and i'm sitting with my clay and condish mix.  My hair was super thirsty after sleeping without a scarf last night.  My clay mix consisted of: 3 tsp of rhassoul 1/2tsp Silk Amino Pwdr capfull of Grapeseed, capfull of Jojoba and a squirt of my body/hair oil (EVOO, Coconut, Pracaxi, Argan, Castor) A generous squirt of V05 moisture something or the other A splash of Aloe Vera Juice Water until it turns into a smooth milk chocolatey colored mousse.  I separate the strands as much as I can. If I have to work too hard at this stage then my hair isn't ready to be de-tangled. I just leave it be and allow the mix to work out the tangle. The addition of heat also helps. So i'll be sitting under the dryer for up to 1/2 hr before rinsing.



I might try this mix.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 14, 2015)

trebell said:


> I might try this mix.



Let us know how it works out. I think your hair will like it.


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 14, 2015)

Okay, I'm going to see if these pics upload.

The fro is my 4c hair at a 70's party where I wore my fro out.  It  was stretched from mini twists but was shrinking fast. That was 2 years ago and I've retained more length since then.

The other two pics are from CLCT treatment yesterday.  I see some kind of waves/ patterns. Is this "definition" or would I be looking more so for coils.


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 14, 2015)

I liked how my hair was looking with the CLCT on yesterday. However, I made a BIG mistake. I didn't have any bananas. I decided to add carrots! What was I thinking. I wrecked all my little waves trying to get the carrots out, just co-washing over and over.  There are still specks.  The pictures below are clay step.  The most shrunken one was from clay step last week. The others are from yesterday after I had lost a lot of the pattern I had from the CLCT.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I liked how my hair was looking with the CLCT on yesterday. However, I made a BIG mistake. I didn't have any bananas. I decided to add carrots! What was I thinking. I wrecked all my little waves trying to get the carrots out, just co-washing over and over.  There are still specks.  The pictures below are clay step.  The most shrunken one was from clay step last week. The others are from yesterday after I had lost a lot of the pattern I had from the CLCT.



Your definition looks good. Um carrots? I don't mean any harm but sometimes these adaptions are just over the top. : lachen:


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 14, 2015)

kiannack said:


> I've been having issues with my hair. I did GHE a few nights ago and my hair has been frizzier since then and the same happened the previous time I did a GHE overnight. I thought maybe adding ACV to my clay rinse would help. My hair is most defined when I do the CLCT but the next time I do the regimen my hair loses that definition. I haven't used conditioner for a few weeks now. I think my hair may need protein more often. If anyone has any ideas I'm all ears.


I noticed the same thing with my CLCT definition. I was thinking that since I do so much overnight DCing I might need more protein as well.


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 14, 2015)

Beautiful pics! Your curls are pretty. You can especially see the coils on the end. 

Speaking of the modified regimen, I see Ms Dee Kay stopped it after a week. She said her hair felt too naked.  Based on your experience, I posted a question to see if she is considering another trial using the Rhassoul instead of the Bentonite like Dubaidee4c recommends.  





faithVA said:


> This is after the gel and still pretty wet. This is the most defined my hair has been since I started. And my hair isn't a big frizz ball.
> 
> 
> View attachment 300435
> ...


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 14, 2015)

Crazy right.  I remember one point on the boards, years ago, carrot juice was a big go to for healthy hair growth. Of course, they were drinking it and not dumping it on their heads!





faithVA said:


> Your definition looks good. Um carrots? I don't mean any harm but sometimes these adaptions are just over the top. : lachen:


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Beautiful pics! Your curls are pretty. You can especially see the coils on the end.
> 
> Speaking of the modified regimen, I see Ms Dee Kay stopped it after a week. She said her hair felt too naked.  Based on your experience, I posted a question to see if she is considering another trial using the Rhassoul instead of the Bentonite like Dubaidee4c recommends.



Did she say that on Instagram? Yeah I wouldn't do the modified with bentonite. It isn't conditioning enough.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 14, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I liked how my hair was looking with the CLCT on yesterday. However, I made a BIG mistake. I didn't have any bananas. I decided to add carrots! What was I thinking. I wrecked all my little waves trying to get the carrots out, just co-washing over and over.  There are still specks.  The pictures below are clay step.  The most shrunken one was from clay step last week. The others are from yesterday after I had lost a lot of the pattern I had from the CLCT.



Your hair looks great. Lol @ your carrot picking. We've probably all had some kind of moment like that. Mine was with coarse cayenne grains and twigs a few weeks back. Next time, if you don't have the banana or avocado, don't stress about just leaving it out.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Did she say that on Instagram? Yeah I wouldn't do the modified with bentonite. It isn't conditioning enough.



OK. Yeah I saw that she was using bentonite. I could have told her that wasn't going to work.  The bentonite works good with the original recipe because it can lift off all the conditioner which I don't think the rhassoul does as effectively. But if you don't have anything on your hair bentonite is too much clarifying and rhassoul works better in that scenario.


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 14, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Did she say that on Instagram? Yeah I wouldn't do the modified with bentonite. It isn't conditioning enough.


 Yes, I believe it was on instagram.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 14, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Okay, I'm going to see if these pics upload.
> 
> The fro is my 4c hair at a 70's party where I wore my fro out.  It  was stretched from mini twists but was shrinking fast. That was 2 years ago and I've retained more length since then.
> 
> The other two pics are from CLCT treatment yesterday.  I see some kind of waves/ patterns. Is this "definition" or would I be looking more so for coils.



Yes. Pic 1 & 2 highlight what definition means for your hair. This is the look you should be trying to capture with your leave in and styler.

 Some of us have a combination of coils, kinks AND waves and not just one type or the other texture.  Add to that the reality that your hair will do different things at different lengths and the finished possibilities are endless!


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 14, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I liked how my hair was looking with the CLCT on yesterday. However, I made a BIG mistake. I didn't have any bananas. I decided to add carrots! What was I thinking. I wrecked all my little waves trying to get the carrots out, just co-washing over and over.  There are still specks.  The pictures below are clay step.  The most shrunken one was from clay step last week. The others are from yesterday after I had lost a lot of the pattern I had from the CLCT.



Maybe cooked and mashed carrots or even carrot juice would make a nice addition.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Maybe cooked and mashed carrots or even carrot juice would make a nice addition.



How do carrots benefit the hair externally? Are the moisturizing or do they have some other benefit?


----------



## Guinan (Mar 14, 2015)

faithVA said:


> How do carrots benefit the hair externally? Are the moisturizing or do they have some other benefit?



I read somewhere that carrots were good for hair loss and improves circulation for the scalp b/c of the vit c and e.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I read somewhere that carrots were good for hair loss and improves circulation for the scalp b/c of the vit c and e.



OK thanks.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 14, 2015)

I think I'm tripping but does anyone know if the Goddess curls botanical gel approved on MHM? I was reading the approved product list on the MHM website but I didnt see this gel. And I have no idea where I got the idea that this is approved besides the fact that the product says "botanical gel".

ETA: Either way I absolutely LOVE this gel and will continue to use the product. But I'm just interested in knowing if it's approved.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 14, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I think I'm tripping but does anyone know if the Goddess curls botanical gel approved on MHM? I was reading the approved product list on the MHM website but I didnt see this gel. And I have know idea where I got the idea that this is approved besides the fact that the product says "botanical gel".



pelohello What are the ingredients?


----------



## Guinan (Mar 14, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @pelohello What are the ingredients?


 

 Water, Sorbitol, Polyacrylate-14, Polyacrylate-14, Polyquaternium-7, Polysorbate 20, Fruit Certified Organic Mangifera Indica (Mango) Seed Butter, Plumeria Alba Flower Extract, Biosaccharide Gum-1, Carbomer, Certified Organic Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Aminomethyl Propanol, Tetrasodium EDTA, Phenoxyethanol, DMDM Hydantoin


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 14, 2015)

http://science-yhairblog.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/polyquat-or-not.html?m=1

pelohello I saw the polyquat 7 and did some Googling. Maybe this gel isn't MHM approved. I haven't checked the other ingredients but this polyquat can have potential to build up without shampooing.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 14, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> http://science-yhairblog.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/polyquat-or-not.html?m=1
> 
> @pelohello I saw the polyquat 7 and did some Googling. Maybe this gel isn't MHM approved. I haven't checked the other ingredients but this polyquat can have potential to build up without shampooing.


 
Well, that sucks. Thank you for looking it up


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 14, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Well, that sucks. Thank you for looking it up



You're welcome. Polyquats are a no no for MHM.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 14, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Thank you ladies. I'm glad to finally see some progress. Was going backwards for a moment. Its even better than it was 2 weeks ago. Now I need some length. So this will get tucked away again for now.



I wanted so badly to stick with my regimen, the original regimen through March because it was working so well.  It seems my progress did a 180 on me, if I don't get decent results after tomorrow's regimen, I'm going to follow Dubai's method.  Something has got to give and I'm glad you found your your miracle.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## deborah11 (Mar 15, 2015)

Your hair looks great!  Can someone please tell me what the modified regime is?




faithVA said:


> This is after the gel and still pretty wet. This is the most defined my hair has been since I started. And my hair isn't a big frizz ball.
> 
> 
> View attachment 300435
> ...


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 15, 2015)

deborah11 Here's the link to DubaiDee4C's blog page where she breaks down the modified steps for those just starting, and for those already doing MHM. She's modified to remove conditioner. So the method includes regular clay washing and gel with the occasional CLCT (maybe every 2-4 weeks). There is a clarify step to get started,which involves shampooing. Before I confuse peeps, let me just post the link.

http://dubaidee4c.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/revised-max-hydration-method-regimen-my.html?m=1


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I wanted so badly to stick with my regimen, the original regimen through March because it was working so well.  It seems my progress did a 180 on me, if I don't get decent results after tomorrow's regimen, I'm going to follow Dubai's method.  Something has got to give and I'm glad you found your your miracle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Do you have any bentonite left? If you do, put that in rotation with the rhassoul to remove some of the  conditioner layer.  That may help to keep you on the original regimen.


----------



## deborah11 (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you AsbyBlvd!


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 15, 2015)

I did the MHM on DD13 Friday night. I wanted to do the CLCT but had ran out of ingredients and couldn't use the "carrot" one on her, lol!

It was the first time in years I had washed her hair loose and not in sections. I felt the baking soda/ conditioner step would soften it enough and it did.  She kept saying, "Mom, isnt' my hair going to be tangled?"  She couldn't believe I was washing it loose.  We DC'ed and clay step and hair hair had less shrinkage and was soft. I was going to get braids put back in (she's had them for months) but she was able to see her own hair looked nice and I got mini twists put in with just her own hair instead.

This MHM journey is about me but also because I have 3 girls- 2 curlies (a 3c and a low-density 4a) and my 4c oldest. I would love for her to feel she doesn't have to keep her hair in braided extensions while her sisters rock wash n'go's, twist outs, etc. I plan to implement it on myself for a good while (probably at least 6 months) before I start it full force with her so I can identify setbacks, and learn as much as possible.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> Your hair looks great!  Can someone please tell me what the modified regime is?



Thank you.


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 15, 2015)

For those of you that didn't have curl definition before you started the regimen, how long before you started to see hairs with definition from the root? (In terms of cycles, or time)

I saw 3 hairs that curled from the root (there may be more but just checked the top of my head) after the CLCT/Clay yesterday. I hope I still see them after the next time I do the regimen.  I was wondering about the rate of hydration with three hairs out of what seems like 3000, lol! However, I was surprised to see any, and I told myself I would give it one year to achieve max hydration since I'm wigging it and don't have to stress myself.  I'm really dreaming of it happening by July/ August so I can wear a wash n go.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I did the MHM on DD13 Friday night. I wanted to do the CLCT but had ran out of ingredients and couldn't use the "carrot" one on her, lol!
> 
> It was the first time in years I had washed her hair loose and not in sections. I felt the baking soda/ conditioner step would soften it enough and it did.  She kept saying, "Mom, isnt' my hair going to be tangled?"  She couldn't believe I was washing it loose.  We DC'ed and clay step and hair hair had less shrinkage and was soft. I was going to get braids put back in (she's had them for months) but she was able to see her own hair looked nice and I got mini twists put in with just her own hair instead.
> 
> This MHM journey is about me but also because I have 3 girls- 2 curlies (a 3c and a low-density 4a) and my 4c oldest. I would love for her to feel she doesn't have to keep her hair in braided extensions while her sisters rock wash n'go's, twist outs, etc. I plan to implement it on myself for a good while (probably at least 6 months) before I start it full force with her so I can identify setbacks, and learn as much as possible.



Its going to be interesting to follow your journey with each of them.


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm having triple getting all the clay out of my hair.  I haven't used any in over a week and I'm still finding sections of grey residue. I'm not a happy MHM camper.....


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 15, 2015)

Femmefatal1981 said:


> I'm having triple getting all the clay out of my hair.  I haven't used any in over a week and I'm still finding sections of grey residue. I'm not a happy MHM camper.....


It was a struggle for me also at first until I changed my recipe. Maybe your mixture is too thick. Are you rinsing in the shower?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 15, 2015)

I will be MHM- ing two little (big) girls today.  It's going to be an adventure.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 15, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I will be MHM- ing two little (big) girls today.  It's going to be an adventure.



I'm doing the mhm for the first time on my 11 year olds hair today too!  She has two performances this week so I'm going all out for the fiercest twist out!  Good luck on your girls hair!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I did the MHM on DD13 Friday night. I wanted to do the CLCT but had ran out of ingredients and couldn't use the "carrot" one on her, lol!
> 
> It was the first time in years I had washed her hair loose and not in sections. I felt the baking soda/ conditioner step would soften it enough and it did.  She kept saying, "Mom, isnt' my hair going to be tangled?"  She couldn't believe I was washing it loose.  We DC'ed and clay step and hair hair had less shrinkage and was soft. I was going to get braids put back in (she's had them for months) but she was able to see her own hair looked nice and I got mini twists put in with just her own hair instead.
> 
> This MHM journey is about me but also because I have 3 girls- 2 curlies (a 3c and a low-density 4a) and my 4c oldest. I would love for her to feel she doesn't have to keep her hair in braided extensions while her sisters rock wash n'go's, twist outs, etc. I plan to implement it on myself for a good while (probably at least 6 months) before I start it full force with her so I can identify setbacks, and learn as much as possible.


 
Have you done any MHM on your DD4C? Perhaps you can do the full regimen with the clct on her hair every 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2015)

Femmefatal1981 said:


> I'm having triple getting all the clay out of my hair.  I haven't used any in over a week and I'm still finding sections of grey residue. I'm not a happy MHM camper.....


 
What is your recipe for the clay? And what products are you using after your leave in?

As the other poster said perhaps it is too thick. However, it can also be too much honey or oil.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 15, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm doing the mhm for the first time on my 11 year olds hair today too!  She has two performances this week so I'm going all out for the fiercest twist out!  Good luck on your girls hair!!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


Good luck to you too and wish your little one good luck in her performances. What are her performances in?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> For those of you that didn't have curl definition before you started the regimen, how long before you started to see hairs with definition from the root? (In terms of cycles, or time)
> 
> I saw 3 hairs that curled from the root (there may be more but just checked the top of my head) after the CLCT/Clay yesterday. I hope I still see them after the next time I do the regimen.  I was wondering about the rate of hydration with three hairs out of what seems like 3000, lol! However, I was surprised to see any, and I told myself I would give it one year to achieve max hydration since I'm wigging it and don't have to stress myself.  I'm really dreaming of it happening by July/ August so I can wear a wash n go.


 
I really don't know. I started in July of last year but I didn't stick to every 3 days. And I rarely did the clct. So I would say in month 8 I was starting to see some root to tip. But my hair was much more dehydrate than most.

You will progress much faster than that. You may reach your goal. Its very possible.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 15, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Sitting with the clct on now. I'm tired. Doing the strand separation is a lot of work. For my hair I do think its necessary though because my hair has a lot of webbing.
> 
> *I put the high porosity clct on the left and  low porosity on the right*. The low porosity side was easier to separate. But the right side of my hair is easier to deal with anyway. I will rinse around 10:15. I will take some pics.



I've been out of comission for awhile. I have pneumonia and really haven't felt like washing my hair.  (No Energy....at all!).

But I've been keeping up with reading this thread and faithVA what is the high porosity clct and the low porosity clct?

I don't think I've heard these terms yet!


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (Mar 15, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> It was a struggle for me also at first until I changed my recipe. Maybe your mixture is too thick. Are you rinsing in the shower?



I actually make one really thin because I use a only TJ's conditioner bottle and yes I rinse in the shower. I'm thinking I need to do some smaller sections or something.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm doing the mhm for the first time on my 11 year olds hair today too!  She has two performances this week so I'm going all out for the fiercest twist out!  Good luck on your girls hair!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


 
ooh, let us know how it goes. I hope your daughters performances go well.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks Cattypus1 & faithVA!  She's a singer in her school's rock band, GO MANIACS, Lol!  

She woke up this morning with a voice and throat issue, something that has been going around the school!  I'm freaking out!  Last year she started losing her voice just before her piano recital which she did a vocal as well.  She was so pissed and embarrassed she literally stopped in the middle of the song, bowed and walked off.  

I post pics of her regimen!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2015)

Lisa said:


> I've been out of comission for awhile. I have pneumonia and really haven't felt like washing my hair.  (No Energy....at all!).
> 
> But I've been keeping up with reading this thread and @faithVA what is the high porosity clct and the low porosity clct?
> 
> I don't think I've heard these terms yet!


 
 Sorry you aren't feeling well. Get better soon.

The two recipes are from DubaiDee. They vary in the amount of acv, baking soda, honey and molasses.

Low Porosity
1 banana
1 plaintain
1-2 cups of yogurt
1 avocado
2 tbsp. baking soda
2 tbsp. honey
2 tbsp. molasses
1 tbsp. liquid aminos
1 tbsp acv
1 egg (optional)

High Porosity
1 banana
1 plaintain
1-2 cups of yogurt
1 avocado
1 tbsp. baking soda
2 tbsp. honey
2 tbsp. molasses
2 tbsp. liquid aminos
2 tbsp acv
1 egg (optional)


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks @Cattypus1 & @faithVA!  She's a singer in her school's rock band, GO MANIACS, Lol!
> 
> She woke up this morning with a voice and throat issue, something that has been going around the school!  I'm freaking out!  Last year she started losing her voice just before her piano recital which she did a vocal as well.  She was so pissed and embarrassed she literally stopped in the middle of the song, bowed and walked off.
> 
> ...


 
Keep her throat lubricated with hot tea with plenty of lemon and extra honey. Honey is definitely great for the throat. 

Maybe when she is stressed it impacts her throat.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 15, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Keep her throat lubricated with hot tea with plenty of lemon and extra honey. Honey is definitely great for the throat.
> 
> Maybe when she is stressed it impacts her throat.



Thanks!  I was looking for a home remedy, so I'll try this.  I hope it works because there is a virus going around the school, her BFF has it too.  

I thought the same thing about stress but she says she's not stressed or nervous.  Hopefully it's just a bad coincidence.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## werenumber2 (Mar 15, 2015)

I was browsing through this month's Allure magazine and came across a hair article with a column by Nicole Chapoteau, Allure's Accessories Director. Is this not totally the Maximum Hydration Method?? It's going mainstream ladies!


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (Mar 15, 2015)

werenumber2 said:


> I was browsing through this month's Allure magazine and came across a hair article with a column by Nicole Chapoteau, Allure's Accessories Director. Is this not totally the Maximum Hydration Method?? It's going mainstream ladies!


  dang it is!!!!!! She knows she should've named it


----------



## Duchess007 (Mar 15, 2015)

Femmefatal1981 said:


> dang it is!!!!!! She knows she should've named it



Right?! Come on now...


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 15, 2015)

I tried to dry my wash and go under the dryer yesterday. I prefer to air dry. The dryer resulted in flat curls with no life and personality and I like my hair with a little more body. No biggie. Lesson learned and i'll be co-washing tomorrow morning before work anyway.






...never had a jerri curl but I suspect this is what it would have looked like on me. The flatness comes from the dryer and my 2nd attempt at Dickey's re-wetting process. I will revisit both of these process' when I gain more length. For now i'll stick with air drying and occasinally using my diffuser.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 15, 2015)

werenumber2 said:


> I was browsing through this month's Allure magazine and came across a hair article with a column by Nicole Chapoteau, Allure's Accessories Director. Is this not totally the Maximum Hydration Method?? It's going mainstream ladies!



Ain't that some...!  Like its her very on miracle regimen, smh.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 15, 2015)

I have so much more respect for those of you are doing the regimen including the clct  on long hair...MY GOODNESS I'M TIRED!  I haven't even DC or clay yet.  Woo-Sah.

Before CLCT, conditioner detangling:



With CLCT:



Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 15, 2015)

Femmefatal1981 said:


> dang it is!!!!!! She knows she should've named it


Named it and given credit where credit is due!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 15, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I have so much more respect for those of you are doing the regimen including the clct  on long hair...MY GOODNESS I'M TIRED!  I haven't even DC or clay yet.  Woo-Sah.  Before CLCT, conditioner detangling:  With CLCT:  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


Look at all that pretty hair!  A pianist in the Fam...love it!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 15, 2015)

Done with the grande daughters. Only one of them did the start to finish CLT to Gel. Thankfully, the other one with BSL(if she wore a bra) hair (like your DD KiWiStyle) decided she was done after the DC...I don't blame her a bit, that child has enough hair for three people!  I will say that her hair responded beautifully to the CLT  and the DC.  The other one, Princess 14 did a big chop a bit ago and has a TWA. She is in love with her curls!


----------



## Guinan (Mar 15, 2015)

werenumber2 said:


> I was browsing through this month's Allure magazine and came across a hair article with a column by Nicole Chapoteau, Allure's Accessories Director. Is this not totally the Maximum Hydration Method?? It's going mainstream ladies!


 
that's crazy!! At 1st I was like how is it taking her 9hrs if she is not Dcing overnight; but I guess since she let's her hair airdry it takes that long for her hair to air dry.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 15, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I have so much more respect for those of you are doing the regimen including the clct on long hair...MY GOODNESS I'M TIRED! I haven't even DC or clay yet. Woo-Sah.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


 
wow, you can see the length coming back


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 15, 2015)

I forgot to mention that I did the modified version of MHM on me Friday and then again on Saturday. I did the two-step process with Clay and gel. I haven touched it today and I've really got second day hair!  I can't believe it.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 15, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> I tried to dry my wash and go under the dryer yesterday. I prefer to air dry. The dryer resulted in flat curls with no life and personality and I like my hair with a little more body. No biggie. Lesson learned and i'll be co-washing tomorrow morning before work anyway.
> 
> ...never had a jerri curl but I suspect this is what it would have looked like on me. The flatness comes from the dryer and my 2nd attempt at Dickey's re-wetting process. I will revisit both of these process' when I gain more length. For now i'll stick with air drying and occasinally using my diffuser.


 
I almost use my hair dryer to dry my wng's and almost always my hair dries flat. What I do to give my hair volume, I use my afro pick. That thing is AMAZING. I just pick and pick and pick until I have my desired volume. But only pick when your hair is dry, if not you will get frizz.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 15, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> Thank you AsbyBlvd!



You're welcome .


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 15, 2015)

Lisa said:


> I've been out of comission for awhile. I have pneumonia and really haven't felt like washing my hair.  (No Energy....at all!).



Pneumonia is no joke. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 15, 2015)

pelohello said:


> that's crazy!! At 1st I was like how is it taking her 9hrs if she is not Dcing overnight; but I guess since she let's her hair airdry it takes that long for her hair to air dry.



9 hrs to do this regimen on one head is a bit much (without overnight DC), even for me, and I can't seem to go fast if I try lol. I don't include drying time but if I did....bwoy.... it'd be longer than 9 hrs. I don't even think my hair dries in 9 hrs


----------



## Guinan (Mar 15, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> 9 hrs to do this regimen on one head is a bit much (without overnight DC), even for me, and I can't seem to go fast if I try lol. I don't include drying time but if I did....bwoy.... it'd be longer than 9 hrs. I don't even think my hair dries in 9 hrs


 
And see that's why I think most people do not want to try MHM; b/c of misinformation like this. Trust and Believe if this reggie was a 9hr process I would not partake.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 15, 2015)

pelohello said:


> And see that's why I think more people do not want to try MHM; b/c of misinformation like this. Trust and Believe if this reggie was a 9hr process I would not partake.



Exactly. I take my sweet time and take long *ss breaks and it doesn't take me that long, but ok. At least she's cool with how long it takes her.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 15, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Done with the grande daughters. Only one of them did the start to finish CLT to Gel. Thankfully, the other one with BSL(if she wore a bra) hair (like your DD KiWiStyle) decided she was done after the DC...I don't blame her a bit, that child has enough hair for three people!  I will say that her hair responded beautifully to the CLT  and the DC.  The other one, Princess 14 did a big chop a bit ago and has a TWA. She is in love with her curls!



How'd you finish so fast?!?!  I'm just now getting ready to rinse the clay out.  I "was"going to 2 strand twist today too but now, it ain't happening.  I thought she had low density...sh....I almost cussed, Lol!  Your DD couldn't finish, Lol...I'm sure mine wanted to quit too!  We're shooting for MBL by the end of this year, Lord help us all!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 15, 2015)

pelohello said:


> wow, you can see the length coming back



Lol, girl no, I'm still bald!  I'm doing the clct and mhm on my 11 year old DD.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 15, 2015)

faithVA I followed your advice with my regimen and it does look and feel better, I can definitely see it improving over the next few weeks. Thanks again for guiding me .  What do you recommend I do on my off days which will be only 1 day because I'll be repeating every 2 days??

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Mar 15, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Lol, girl no, I'm still bald! I'm doing the clct and mhm on my 11 year old DD.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


 
LOL,  I know. I should of wrote the length is coming back to their hair. Like you can see the Lola treatment working its magic on your children's hair. I tell you, shrinkage is the devil. 

I can't wait to see the end result. 

Do you plan on doing a twistout on their hair or a wng?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I forgot to mention that I did the modified version of MHM on me Friday and then again on Saturday. I did the two-step process with Clay and gel. I haven touched it today and I've really got second day hair!  I can't believe it.



Glad you had a good experience. Is this the first time you had good second day hair?


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 15, 2015)

Just finished the modified regimen for the third time, so far so good. Can't help but wonder if it's the clay or the method since I'm still using the Naturalicious 5-in-1 clay treatment. I guess I'll find out when I make my own mix. I know one thing, I feel like I'm gonna go crazy if I do another wng! I'm one for switching up my hairstyles and I've been wearing wngs since last May. I've been tired of them for awhile now but every time I go to twist my hair up I can't bring myself to do it since it's so much easier to slap some gel in and go. I'm thinking about a cut and some color. I'm super bored with my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> faithVA I followed your advice with my regimen and it does look and feel better, I can definitely see it improving over the next few weeks. Thanks again for guiding me .  What do you recommend I do on my off days which will be only 1 day because I'll be repeating every 2 days??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I would just let the steam from the hot shower reactivate the gel or at most water rinse and gel if you can't get good second day hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 15, 2015)

pelohello said:


> LOL,  I know. I should of wrote the length is coming back to their hair. Like you can see the Lola treatment working its magic on your children's hair. I tell you, shrinkage is the devil.
> 
> I can't wait to see the end result.
> 
> Do you plan on doing a twistout on their hair or a wng?



Lol, oh!!  Yes the treatment really did work magic on her hair, its so soft and hydrated!    I put in some chunky two strand twists for now because it got really late...I'll retwist on Tuesday or Wednesday to stretch it more for the twist out.  I hope it works out because all I know how to do is mini twists on her, which are usually in a bun, Lol.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 15, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I would just let the steam from the hot shower reactivate the gel or at most water rinse and gel if you can't get good second day hair.



Ok, I like the idea of water rinsing followed by gel.  I was getting good 2nd day hair before so I guess I have to work my way back to that.  Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Ok, I like the idea of water rinsing followed by gel.  I was getting good 2nd day hair before so I guess I have to work my way back to that.  Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



It won't take long. I've only been doing the modified a little over two weeks and I can already get 2nd day hair.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

I did the clay and the gel step last night. I decided to comb my hair this week to try to work on my roots. The hair at my roots go in so many different directions I think it will take a lot of finger combing to manage that. I used my wide tooth comb after I did a water rinse. Then I applied the clay. Then I used a smaller comb to comb through a small section. Then I used a fine tooth comb to comb down from my roots. It made a big difference when it came time to apply the gel. I wasn't having to fit with my roots. I'm going to hold onto the comb for a while until my hair starts to separate more.

It took me 1.5 hours from water rinse to gel to cleaning the bathroom. That really isn't that bad. As my hair defines more hopefully it will get faster.

I used kccc here - 2tbs of kccc and 4 tbs of water. I may try it 50/50 next time. I also think I'm going to buy a small jar of As I Am gel. I think it gives me more definition.

I slept on it so it was all packed down to my head this morning but it was still wet  I'm not rinsing it tonight so my 2nd day hair may be a wreck.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 16, 2015)

faithVA your hair is coming along nicely.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It won't take long. I've only been doing the modified a little over two weeks and I can already get 2nd day hair.



I water rinsed and gel only this morning and I'm loving the simplicity and coils!  I can see it bouncing back within two weeks, I should've listened to you when you said I should try it.  From now in, I'm following your lead, Lol.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 16, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> faithVA your hair is coming along nicely.



I 2nd that!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> faithVA your hair is coming along nicely.



Thank you hairtimes5 & KiWiStyle.   I'm surprised I can actually do a wng even though it is still a tight fro right now  But as long as it doesn't shrink down so far that I can't do anything with it, I will deal with it.

My SO hugged me and said oooh look at all of those curls.  I said, you see curls. He said, yeah I see them all over. They are just popping up everywhere. And this was 2nd day hair which I thought looked like a frizz ball.

So I'm going to soldier on through to see if it gets better.


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Have you done any MHM on your DD4C? Perhaps you can do the full regimen with the clct on her hair every 2 to 3 weeks.


  Yes, my DD13 is my oldest, the one with the 4c, so I did the whole regimen, but not the CLCT.  Since she has her mini-twists in I plan to do it again for her when we take it down. I will update how it goes with her. I look forward to hearing how it turns out for the other moms doing it for their daughters, or other little girls!


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Thank you hairtimes5 & KiWiStyle.   I'm surprised I can actually do a wng even though it is still a tight fro right now  But as long as it doesn't shrink down so far that I can't do anything with it, I will deal with it.
> 
> My SO hugged me and said oooh look at all of those curls.  I said, you see curls. He said, yeah I see them all over. They are just popping up everywhere. And this was 2nd day hair which I thought looked like a frizz ball.
> 
> So I'm going to soldier on through to see if it gets better.


 I'm so excited for you! It means a lot when the SO who has been looking your head for months/ years sees the difference!

Y'all about to make me try the modified MHM I would have to order the rhassoul though so we'll see.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I'm so excited for you! It means a lot when the SO who has been looking your head for months/ years sees the difference!
> 
> Y'all about to make me try the modified MHM I would have to order the rhassoul though so we'll see.



Aw thank you. I'm excited too 

If you want to try it, you can try it with the bentonite but just do it once. Because you have been conditioning often, you will be fine doing it the first time with the bentonite. You probably won't have to clarify with the shampoo if you use the bentonite. Just keep your honey and oils at a minimum. Then if you like the modified you can then buy the rhassoul. It will at least give you an idea.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

Here is my 2nd day hair from Sunday. Looks better than my 1st day hair today.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Here is my 2nd day hair from Sunday. Looks better than my 1st day hair today.



I see curls!!!!! Great progress. Are u noticing more curls with the modified method?


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 16, 2015)

Pretty!  I wonder why the CLCT gives better definition than regulary MHM or the Modified MHM steps. I wish I could recreate that effect every time.

For the modified MHM FaithVA and KiwiStyle do you plan to do the CLCT every two weeks as your Deep Conditioning?





faithVA said:


> Here is my 2nd day hair from Sunday. Looks better than my 1st day hair today.
> 
> View attachment 300789


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I see curls!!!!! Great progress. Are u noticing more curls with the modified method?



Yes. Definitely more coils. With the original method with each wash I was moving from coils to waves to almost nothing. 

I think the original method works best with bentonite. I think the heaviness of most conditioners, with multiple applications in a session with the conditioning effect of the rhassoul are a bad combination.

I think rhassoul requires no conditioner or at the most a really light and heavily diluted conditioner/leave-in like the kknt or something like Jessicurl Aloeba. 

I'm looking forward to comparing my end of March pictures with my end of February pictures  That will be 30 days on the modified regimen.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Pretty!  I wonder why the CLCT gives better definition than regulary MHM or the Modified MHM steps. I wish I could recreate that effect every time.
> 
> For the modified MHM FaithVA and KiwiStyle do you plan to do the CLCT every two weeks as your Deep Conditioning?



Your hair will get there over time. Eventually your hair will have the definition dry that it has when you do a clct. That is the goal. And you won't have to do clct as often from what I gather. 

I am doing the CLCT every 2 weeks. I promised DubaiDee that I would stick to the regimen. So far she has been right about what she was telling me. I dread it though  But since my hair isn't close to max hydration, right now I think its better for me to stick to 2 weeks. And as my hair progresses I can start stretching it out to 4 weeks or longer.


----------



## LavenderMint (Mar 16, 2015)

I'll be starting MHM in July. I've been lurking since the first MHM discussion board moved over here. 

Question: at this point, would you recommend a newbie to start with the original method or the modified? I have both calcium bentonite and rhassoul clays. 

I read DubaiDee's blog but I'm still not clear on the pros of the modified method (besides being quicker). Is anyone still doing the original and getting good, cumulative results?


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 16, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> I'll be starting MHM in July. I've been lurking since the first MHM discussion board moved over here.
> 
> Question: at this point, would you recommend a newbie to start with the original method or the modified? I have both calcium bentonite and rhassoul clays.
> 
> I read DubaiDee's blog but I'm still not clear on the pros of the modified method (besides being quicker). Is anyone still doing the original and getting good, cumulative results?



I was doing the original method- with a couple of modified cycles on my last couple of washes. I've had good results, although slow because I was mainly doing the bald spot regimen. I don't feel like I've had any setbacks since I started in September. However, I think I will give DubaiDee's modifications a try, as I want to see if I can improve my shine factor. My hair was looking rather dull and I want to see if this is because of the conditioner. Or maybe me leaving the clay on too long (although my hair never felt stripped).

I am in two minds when it comes to what I should do let alone you. I'd say if you can get over the need to have conditioner, it can't hurt to try it and you won't spend as much money. If after a week or so, you find your hair responds negatively, you could always try the original method.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 16, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Pretty!  I wonder why the CLCT gives better definition than regulary MHM or the Modified MHM steps. I wish I could recreate that effect every time.  For the modified MHM FaithVA and KiwiStyle do you plan to do the CLCT every two weeks as your Deep Conditioning?



Could it be the lactic acid in the yoghurt  in some way?  I use heavy cream in my clay step and it is is very moisturizing.  I am 3c with total definition but I think that anything "dairy" has a moisturizing effect.  If this sounds like it doesn't make sense, call me on it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Glad you had a good experience. Is this the first time you had good second day hair?


Yes, usually it's so fuzzy and matted that I have to Cowash or something.


----------



## msbettyboop (Mar 16, 2015)

Lawd, I need a trim but I'm not good with this. I need a proper even trim. Letting a stylist do it where I live is out of the question. They're all incompetent. What to do? What to do??.?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> Lawd, I need a trim but I'm not good with this. I need a proper even trim. Letting a stylist do it where I live is out of the question. They're all incompetent. What to do? What to do??.?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Maybe watch some yt videos and do it yourself. You can always go to like the Smart Clips or whatever they are called. People seem to have good results there.


----------



## msbettyboop (Mar 16, 2015)

Time for bed pineapple......

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> Time for bed pineapple......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Very pretty!


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 16, 2015)

Your curls are popping!





msbettyboop said:


> Time for bed pineapple......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Mar 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Very pretty!



Thanks. Today was my laziest effort yet most defined result this month. Lol.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

I just ordered 2lbs of Aztec Bentonite Clay from the Vitamin Shoppe. I'm going to try mixing this with the rhassoul to see how that works. 

I didn't know that they sold the Aztec Bentonite Clay in 2 lb jars. I also bought some citric acid to make sure my mixes are ph balanced. I wanted some ph strips but Vitamin Shoppe does not carry the ones I want.

*Vitamin Shoppe is having a sale today only - 20% off CODE:MAR20OFF*


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 16, 2015)

I'd like to see if you get even better definition as it seems some people see more clumping with the bentonite.

I liked how my hair looked today doing the modified MHM.  It was a big difference and I almost ordered the rhassoul but the cost made me pause. If I could mix the two and still avoid my hair getting to dried out that would be great! I'll be following your results closely


faithVA said:


> I just ordered 2lbs of Aztec Bentonite Clay from the Vitamin Shoppe. I'm going to try mixing this with the rhassoul to see how that works.
> 
> I didn't know that they sold the Aztec Bentonite Clay in 2 lb jars. I also bought some citric acid to make sure my mixes are ph balanced. I wanted some ph strips but Vitamin Shoppe does not carry the ones I want.
> 
> *Vitamin Shoppe is having a sale today only - 20% off CODE:MAR20OFF*


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 16, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> Time for bed pineapple......  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


I cannot wait until I have enough hair for a pineapple.  Your curls and waves are so pretty.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I just ordered 2lbs of Aztec Bentonite Clay from the Vitamin Shoppe. I'm going to try mixing this with the rhassoul to see how that works.
> 
> I didn't know that they sold the Aztec Bentonite Clay in 2 lb jars. I also bought some citric acid to make sure my mixes are ph balanced. I wanted some ph strips but Vitamin Shoppe does not carry the ones I want.
> 
> Vitamin Shoppe is having a sale today only - 20% off CODE:MAR20OFF



I'll definitely be following your results with the rhassoul/bentonite mix!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I'd like to see if you get even better definition as it seems some people see more clumping with the bentonite.
> 
> I liked how my hair looked today doing the modified MHM.  It was a big difference and I almost ordered the rhassoul but the cost made me pause. If I could mix the two and still avoid my hair getting to dried out that would be great! I'll be following your results closely



Yeah the bentonite dried my hair out even with all the conditioning so I stopped using it. Where were you looking to buy rhassoul from? Don't buy from Bulk Apothecary.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> I'll be starting MHM in July. I've been lurking since the first MHM discussion board moved over here.
> 
> Question: at this point, would you recommend a newbie to start with the original method or the modified? I have both calcium bentonite and rhassoul clays.
> 
> I read DubaiDee's blog but I'm still not clear on the pros of the modified method (besides being quicker). Is anyone still doing the original and getting good, cumulative results?



My vote is to start with the modified. Then if you don't like it try the original. If you can get results with the modified why do all the work of the original.

Besides the ease, one of the purposes if the modified method is to get people to max hydration. They are people who have been on the original method for months showing progress but their hair just seems to stop at a point and they don't get that root to tip definition. Dubai Dee found by eliminating the conditioner her hair hydrated faster.


----------



## aharri23 (Mar 16, 2015)

Good hair day today. I did a CLCT with leftovers from 2 weeks ago. I added more baking soda and a little bit of milk. I rinsed that out and deep conditioned with conditioner + milk then I did a clay rinse with rhassoul, honey, olive oil and milk. After rinsing everything out I had root to tip definition, then I sealed with the Sweet Soul Magic Curl stimulator. I think if you're gonna do the modified MHM and you don't like making flaxseed gel, Sweet Soul Magic is a really good alternative. You don't need a leave in at all!


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 16, 2015)

Decided that I would start doing the modified regimen proper. I did a CLCT (as per DubaiDee's low po recipe) and made a watery clay with rhassoul, water, ACV and milk. I finished wih a cold rinse and applied diluted KCCC. 

Separating my strands from webbing during the CLCT took an age, but I am noticing the difference- my hair wants to clump in smaller sections now. Although the clay consistency had me tempted to add more rhassoul, I didn't and my hair was still weighed down nicely. The cold rinse after the clay also helped my hair feel smoother when applying the gel.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

I water rinsed and tried some other products in my stash. None of them worked on really wet hair. So I rinsed everything out. Decided I'm finished with wngs for now. They are probably best left for days when I do the full treatment starting with the clct. I will probably do a wng at the end of the month so I can take progress pics.

So put on a little oil and some BlueRoze flax gel and put in flat twist. I'm going to do a trim either tomorrow or Wednesday and will return to flat twist.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 16, 2015)

faithVA For dubaidee's flaxseed gel recipe, I know it's a tbs of flaxseeds that have been soaked overnight to one cup of water but how long do you boil it for?


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 16, 2015)

Double post


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 16, 2015)

Triple post


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 16, 2015)

Quadruple post
Dumb phone


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> faithVA For dubaidee's flaxseed gel recipe, I know it's a tbs of flaxseeds that have been soaked overnight to one cup of water but how long do you boil it for?



I think its 10 minutes. She has a new okra gel recipe too. Its supposed to have more slip.


----------



## sweetpea7 (Mar 17, 2015)

Started my regimen again.  Clarified with ACV   Deep con with TJ TTT   Quick bentonite clay rinse   KCNT   NO Gel since I didn't make any     My wave/curl pattern in the front. The back is a curly coily.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I think its 10 minutes. She has a new okra gel recipe too. Its supposed to have more slip.



I saw that last night when I was looking for the flax one. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 17, 2015)

I was on Butters and bars since you had a good experience with them. I had read in the thread that the one from Bulk Apothecary didn't work the same or something.



faithVA said:


> Yeah the bentonite dried my hair out even with all the conditioning so I stopped using it. Where were you looking to buy rhassoul from? Don't buy from Bulk Apothecary.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2015)

sweetpea7 said:


> Started my regimen again.
> Clarified with ACV
> Deep con with TJ TTT
> Quick bentonite clay rinse
> ...



Hey sweetpea7. You have a lot of lovely different curl,wave, coil patterns.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 17, 2015)

Just did a clay rinse and gel only application and I'm happy to report that mu coils are coming back witj avengance!!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Just did a clay rinse and gel only application and I'm happy to report that mu coils are coming back witj avengance!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



 I'm glad you tried it and glad your coils are coming back.


----------



## sweetpea7 (Mar 17, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Just did a clay rinse and gel only application and I'm happy to report that mu coils are coming back witj avengance!!!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Do you have any pictures? I remember ur big chop but I haven't seen your beautiful hair since then


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 17, 2015)

sweetpea7 said:


> Do you have any pictures? I remember ur big chop but I haven't seen your beautiful hair since then



sweetpea I documented my mhm journey on this thread, so its here.  I stopped posting pics after my 2nd BC because there was literally no hair to see and then I had a set back where my progress actually reversed very rapidly.  I plan to do a 6 month comparison where you all will be very amazed at my transformation.  

Here's a sneak peak at my hair at its best since my original BC, I think I posted it before:


Here is my hair today, on its way back to life:


Sorry about the sideways pics, I can't do anything about that. 

For some reason my phone's camera doesn't show details, it kinda blurs everything and its starting to piss me off.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 17, 2015)

Here's my hair about 90% dry today:



Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Mar 17, 2015)

So had a conversation today and tried to explain to a lady about mhm and how it helps with curls but she insisted with all her energy that I was born with curls like this and nothing can make her 4c hair curl.....insert perplexed emoticon...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Mar 17, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> sweetpea I documented my mhm journey on this thread, so its here.  I stopped posting pics after my 2nd BC because there was literally no hair to see and then I had a set back where my progress actually reversed very rapidly.  I plan to do a 6 month comparison where you all will be very amazed at my transformation.
> 
> Here's a sneak peak at my hair at its best since my original BC, I think I posted it before:
> 
> ...



You look pretty with that cut. You pull short hair off really well.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 17, 2015)

pelohello said:


> You look pretty with that cut. You pull short hair off really well.



Thank you pelohello!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 17, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> So had a conversation today and tried to explain to a lady about mhm and how it helps with curls but she insisted with all her energy that I was born with curls like this and nothing can make her 4c hair curl.....insert perplexed emoticon...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



And this is why I keep my mouth shut about it.  People are so closed minded and refuse to leave that little proverbial box they live in.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 17, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Just did a clay rinse and gel only application and I'm happy to report that mu coils are coming back witj avengance!!!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


I am really loving the two-step...I cowashed today and applied some gel and got the heck outta here.  I tried to use the leftover clay from my adventure with the grands and it was too thick and I couldn't get it rinsed completely.  Still not a bad WNG.  I'll be back to two-stepping directly...LOL.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 17, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Here's my hair about 90% dry today:  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


Coily, coily, coily...you are just a cutie, girl.  I love your cut on you.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 17, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> So had a conversation today and tried to explain to a lady about mhm and how it helps with curls but she insisted with all her energy that I was born with curls like this and nothing can make her 4c hair curl.....insert perplexed emoticon...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Just let folks witness your miracle girl! 

My cousin stays asking me what kind of twist out i'm rocking. I told her I just washed my hair and put gel in it. She still asks! If they can't handle just that part I don't have the energy to tell them anymore! Funny thing is if my cousin did MHM her curls would be GLORIOUS!  but she'd have to take her weave out first.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 17, 2015)

This is today's hair after Co-wash, Leave-in and gel. I only have time to  DC & clay on the weekends.  I know it's gonna slow the hydration process but it's cool. My hair has come a long way and is kinda on auto pilot with my version of MHM. 

Next i'll be focusing on trimming this color outta my hair. It's killing my ends!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Just let folks witness your miracle girl!
> 
> My cousin stays asking me what kind of twist out i'm rocking. I told her I just washed my hair and put gel in it. She still asks! If they can't handle just that part I don't have the energy to tell them anymore! Funny thing is if my cousin did MHM her curls would be GLORIOUS!  but she'd have to take her weave out first.



Maybe you can talk her into letting you do her hair in between weaves. When I make more progress I'm going to talk my girlfriend into it and do it for her.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 17, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Coily, coily, coily...you are just a cutie, girl.  I love your cut on you.



Why thank you!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Thank you hairtimes5 & KiWiStyle.   I'm surprised I can actually do a wng even though it is still a tight fro right now  But as long as it doesn't shrink down so far that I can't do anything with it, I will deal with it.  My SO hugged me and said oooh look at all of those curls.  I said, you see curls. He said, yeah I see them all over. They are just popping up everywhere. And this was 2nd day hair which I thought looked like a frizz ball.  So I'm going to soldier on through to see if it gets better.


M
I am so happy for you Fatih, you give everyone else such good advice and now it is workings for you That is great


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 17, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Why thank you!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


I agree, you and your hair are too cute!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 18, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I agree, you and your hair are too cute!



Thank you!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 18, 2015)

I had every intention of rocking 2nd day hair...until I got in the shower and that warm water felt sooooooo good. I'm a complete co-wash addict...AGAIN. Pray for me as the weather heats up my addiction gets worse. I've cowashed 2X per day during the dog days of summer!


----------



## Guinan (Mar 18, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> I had every intention of rocking 2nd day hair...until I got in the shower and that warm water felt sooooooo good. I'm a complete co-wash addict...AGAIN. Pray for me as the weather heats up my addiction gets worse. I've cowashed 2X per day during the dog days of summer!



I'm the same way. I love just having that warm water on my scalp. What prevents me from doing it everyday is the fact that I hate styling my hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 18, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> I had every intention of rocking 2nd day hair...until I got in the shower and that warm water felt sooooooo good. I'm a complete co-wash addict...AGAIN. Pray for me as the weather heats up my addiction gets worse. I've cowashed 2X per day during the dog days of summer!



Its all over for me...I don't even care about how much gel I use anymore, I just want water on my scalp and a fresh wng everyday.  Thank goodness its getting warmer outside!  I'll be buying that $40 jar of KCCC this week!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 18, 2015)

Say WORD that's what they're charging for KCCC these days??? $40. That's why I comb the .99 cent store for gel. I'm just now getting to the end of my $4.99 giant jar of Wetline.


----------



## sweetpea7 (Mar 18, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Say WORD that's what they're charging for KCCC these days??? $40. That's why I comb the .99 cent store for gel. I'm just now getting to the end of my $4.99 giant jar of Wetline.



In michigan the 16 oz is still 28 bucks. Every pay day I go back and forth wether to get it or not lol 

85% dry Co washed with Perfectly undone condish ( soooooo much slip) and slapped some KCNT.


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 18, 2015)

I've been lazy or in a funk and have not done a cycle since last week sometime.

faithVA do you think I can just jump into the "2-step"  even though it's been about a week since I've washed my hair? I haven't been using any heavy oils or anything and I've been misting diluted KKNT every other day.  I don't think I will get to do the full regimen until the weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I'm the same way. I love just having that warm water on my scalp. What prevents me from doing it everyday is the fact that I hate styling my hair.



I hate styling my hair too  It's going to have to be much easier before I start just wetting it often.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Its all over for me...I don't even care about how much gel I use anymore, I just want water on my scalp and a fresh wng everyday.  Thank goodness its getting warmer outside!  I'll be buying that $40 jar of KCCC this week!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Do you dilute your gel to make it stretch farther.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'll definitely be following your results with the rhassoul/bentonite mix!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



tashboog had good results with 3 tbs of rhassoul with 2 tbs of bentonite. I'm going to do mine this weekend with a slightly different ratio since my hair doesn't like bentonite.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2015)

[USER=11956 said:
			
		

> nycutiepie[/USER];21244429]I've been lazy or in a funk and have not done a cycle since last week sometime.
> 
> faithVA do you think I can just jump into the "2-step"  even though it's been about a week since I've washed my hair? I haven't been using any heavy oils or anything and I've been misting diluted KKNT every other day.  I don't think I will get to do the full regimen until the weekend.



If you are using rhassoul, I say just do step 3, 4 and 5. If you are doing bentonite then yes you can just start with step 2.


----------



## tashboog (Mar 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> tashboog had good results with 3 tbs of rhassoul with 2 tbs of bentonite. I'm going to do mine this weekend with a slightly different ratio since my hair doesn't like bentonite.


Yep I had very good results with the rhassoul/bentonite combo. My hair felt clean but soft after rinsing. I had good definition and clumping with this combo and detangling with the clay was super easy . However, I must add that I am a hi po gal so my hair likes bentonite clay, and I've never had any issues using it by itself. Lo po ladies may need to add more rhassoul clay for their mix. faithVA recipe may work better for the lo po ladies but she hasn't tried the 4:2 ratio yet so I can't say it's a winner just yet, but the 3:2 was a winner for my hair .


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> If you are using rhassoul, I say just do step 3, 4 and 5. If you are doing bentonite then yes you can just start with step 2.


I use a mix and I measure by sight but I use more Rhassoul than bentonite.  I'm gonna try it from step 3 and see what happens.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2015)

[USER=11956 said:
			
		

> nycutiepie[/USER];21245079]I use a mix and I measure by sight but I use more Rhassoul than bentonite.  I'm gonna try it from step 3 and see what happens.



Make sure to add ACV to get enough slip to detangle.


----------



## sweetpea7 (Mar 18, 2015)

Just wanted to show u guys progress. Both pretty dry 85%  The left pic is from this morning after I cowashed . However, I did 1 full cycle sans gel 2 days ago  

The right pic is from 2 weekends ago after a co wash.  I see such An improvement already! You ladies are so helpful here!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2015)

sweetpea7 said:


> Just wanted to show u guys progress. Both pretty dry 85%  The left pic is from this morning after I cowashed . However, I did 1 full cycle sans gel 2 days ago
> 
> The right pic is from 2 weekends ago after a co wash.  I see such An improvement already! You ladies are so helpful here!



 I'm glad you are seeing improvements in your curls and coils.


----------



## werenumber2 (Mar 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Make sure to add ACV to get enough slip to detangle.



Ah I was wondering when the folks doing the modified routine detangle if they're not doing a conditioner or leave-in step. I mix my rhassoul clay with coconut milk but it definitely doesn't get slippery enough to detangle with.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2015)

werenumber2 said:


> Ah I was wondering when the folks doing the modified routine detangle if they're not doing a conditioner or leave-in step. I mix my rhassoul clay with coconut milk but it definitely doesn't get slippery enough to detangle with.



Yeah the ACV really smooths the clay out and giving it slip. Low porosity hair needs about 1/4 cup of ACV with the rhassoul. I think normal and high needs less. tashboog was able to get buy with just 1 tsp and had enough slip.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2015)

For those who follow protective princess, she is trying the modified regimen. She has a picture of her ponytail on instagram today and it is fabulous. I want one like that


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2015)

For those of you who use Sodium Bentonite Clay, the Cosmetics Deriguer(sp) brand is on sale on Amazon. 16 oz is 10.97.

I purchased 2. I think I may have enough clay for the rest of the year.  I have 5 lbs of rhassoul, 2 lbs of bentonite and 2 lbs of Sodium Bentonite.


----------



## trebell (Mar 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> For those of you who use Sodium Bentonite Clay, the Cosmetics Deriguer(sp) brand is on sale on Amazon. 16 oz is 10.97.  I purchased 2. I think I may have enough clay for the rest of the year.  I have 5 lbs of rhassoul, 2 lbs of bentonite and 2 lbs of Sodium Bentonite.



I need to figure out how to get your notifications to my email so I can get all this product info.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2015)

[USER=275934 said:
			
		

> trebell[/USER];21245743]I need to figure out how to get your notifications to my email so I can get all this product info.



You can subscribe to the thread and it can send you an email notification for each post, or daily or weekly.


----------



## sweetpea7 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks a lot MHM, I finally having a little curl poppage and can't stop touching them! I have never had curls/coils like this before. 

SN: I wonder who's going to write the first book or make a product line just for mhm'ers


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 18, 2015)

Did my second cycle of the modified regimen tonight (water rinse, clay, gel). Cycle 41 in total.
I had my hair in a puff for 2 days. I took it down and sprayed with water to soften the gel and lightly detangle. Then I water rinsed. Some shed hairs were removed but I did my detangling during the clay step. I notice that my hair was easier to detangle today, than it was 2 days ago and my hair continues to clump and separate into smaller sections that are still visible after I apply my gel.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 18, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> sweetpea I documented my mhm journey on this thread, so its here.  I stopped posting pics after my 2nd BC because there was literally no hair to see and then I had a set back where my progress actually reversed very rapidly.  I plan to do a 6 month comparison where you all will be very amazed at my transformation.
> 
> Here's a sneak peak at my hair at its best since my original BC, I think I posted it before:
> View attachment 300889
> ...



I love your hair, your cut is very becoming on you.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 18, 2015)

I finally have a WNG routine that I can complete in between my modified MHM sessions...and I can make a struggle puff that helps me stretch my hair after my WNG and also helps the drying process along.  I really want to clay but I just don't have time during the week unless I let something else go.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 18, 2015)

Today was wash day for me and it wasn't too good. I had wanted to use some of my stash. So I had decided to use my shea moisture shampoo. After I shampooed I then did acv the rinse. My hair was very tangled. I currently have my DC in my.hair and I will see how my hair will respond tomorrow.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Do you dilute your gel to make it stretch farther.



No I haven't bothered yet but I will with my next jar.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> tashboog had good results with 3 tbs of rhassoul with 2 tbs of bentonite. I'm going to do mine this weekend with a slightly different ratio since my hair doesn't like bentonite.



Keep me updated.  It doesn't take much for my hair to get dry so I have to be super careful.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 18, 2015)

sweetpea7 said:


> In michigan the 16 oz is still 28 bucks. Every pay day I go back and forth wether to get it or not lol
> 
> 85% dry Co washed with Perfectly undone condish ( soooooo much slip) and slapped some KCNT.



I can't remember if it was Whole Foods or Target, probably WF where I saw it costs some exorbitantly outrageous price...nevertheless, I will buy it tho, Lol!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 18, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I love your hair, your cut is very becoming on you.



Thank you hairtimes5, I'm starting to believe its true, Lol.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 19, 2015)

I typed this whole thing out yesterday only to have my phone cut off and restart just as I was hitting post reply.

Anway...I've been doing the modified method successfully for I think close to 2 wks now. I was water rinsing the night before last with no intention of detangling but I felt a few knots on my ends so I began working them out. I've discovered that I can detangle with no product while standing under the water stream. Who knew? Also I used flaxseed gel on my wng yesterday and though I had less definition in my stubborn area, I really liked my hair. It had a lot of movement. I was using flax gel before and it was always so gloppy to apply. This time I made it according to dubaidee's directions which was much thinner and easily sprayable. Me and spray on gel are besties! I don't care what gel I use, it will go diluted into a spray bottle. Best thing that ever happened.

My ends though...I'm dealing with knots and tangles galore. I think I need a really good trim. In fact what I really think I need is to get this old color cut off my ends, I bet it would make a difference. Other than that, all is going well.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2015)

*SALE ALERT* - Sweet Soul Magic

Let's Do It Again! You asked for it and you got it. Sweet Soul Magic Curl Stimulator AND Super Moisture Butter is on sale.
Curl Stimulator: 2 for $30 - Couponcode: letsdoitagain2015
Super Moisture Butter: 2 for $30 - Couponcode: kinkygirlsarehot2015
For a limited time. While supplies last. End date: unknown. Ready. Set. Go

Note: With shipping in the US it will end up being approximately 2 for $40

www.sweetsoulmagic.com

aharris23, Just in case you want to restock


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 19, 2015)

faithVA said:


> *SALE ALERT* - Sweet Soul Magic
> 
> Let's Do It Again! You asked for it and you got it. Sweet Soul Magic Curl Stimulator AND Super Moisture Butter is on sale.
> Curl Stimulator: 2 for $30 - Couponcode: letsdoitagain2015
> ...



What!?! Off to order...


----------



## trebell (Mar 19, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You can subscribe to the thread and it can send you an email notification for each post, or daily or weekly.


    It doesn't send me emails. But I saw your latest post. Ty Ty

I just looked at ingredients I think I'm protein sensitive. Shucks.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2015)

[USER=275934 said:
			
		

> trebell[/USER];21249407]It doesn't send me emails. But I saw your latest post. Ty Ty
> 
> I just looked at ingredients I think I'm protein sensitive. Shucks.



These are the ingredients. Which ingredient do you consider a protein?

Organic Aloe Vera Gel, Water, Jojoba Seed Oil, Extracts of Chamomile, Marshmallow, Nettle, Agave and Horsetail, Vitamin E, Xanthum Gum, Citric Acid, Potassium Sorbate, Phenoxyethanol, Natural Fragrance.


----------



## aharri23 (Mar 19, 2015)

faithVA said:


> *SALE ALERT* - Sweet Soul Magic
> 
> Let's Do It Again! You asked for it and you got it. Sweet Soul Magic Curl Stimulator AND Super Moisture Butter is on sale.
> Curl Stimulator: 2 for $30 - Couponcode: letsdoitagain2015
> ...



Hey thanks faith! I saw this yesterday, she had the same sale two weeks ago so I currently have 3 bottles of this right now! Are you going to get some?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> aharri23;21249653[/USER]]Hey thanks faith! I saw this yesterday, she had the same sale two weeks ago so I currently have 3 bottles of this right now! Are you going to get some?



Yes I purchased 2 jars. I don't know when I will use them but I couldn't let that discount pass me by  I really need to stop buying stuff


----------



## trebell (Mar 19, 2015)

faithVA said:


> These are the ingredients. Which ingredient do you consider a protein?  Organic Aloe Vera Gel, Water, Jojoba Seed Oil, Extracts of Chamomile, Marshmallow, Nettle, Agave and Horsetail, Vitamin E, Xanthum Gum, Citric Acid, Potassium Sorbate, Phenoxyethanol, Natural Fragrance.




Is this the gel? I ordered. The butter had coconut in it, I can't do that. But is the leave in good. I think I want to purchase.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2015)

trebell said:


> Is this the gel? I ordered. The butter had coconut in it, I can't do that. But is the leave in good. I think I want to purchase.



I was only sharing it for the gel. I don't know anything about the other products. In this regimen butters aren't recommended anyway. In didn't look at the leave in.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 19, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Yes I purchased 2 jars. I don't know when I will use them but I couldn't let that discount pass me by  I really need to stop buying stuff



When I read your first sentence I thought, she's always buying something. Then I said to myself, so am I lol. You should try the gel soon, especially with your hair coming along the way it is. I wanna see if you like it.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 19, 2015)

Went and got a trim today. I asked the stylist to take at least a half an inch off. Just clay washed and wow detangling went so much better. I detangled with no product but under the water stream so I ended up using much less clay and my hair ball at the end was half the size it was at first. Don't know why it took so long for me to figure it out. I just dusted my ends in January but I probably needed more of a trim.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 19, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Went and got a trim today. I asked the stylist to take at least a half an inch off. Just clay washed and wow detangling went so much better. I detangled with no product but under the water stream so I ended up using much less clay and my hair ball at the end was half the size it was at first. Don't know why it took so long for me to figure it out. I just dusted my ends in January but I probably needed more of a trim.


Did you straighten or blow out for your trim?


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 20, 2015)

Happy 1st day of Spring! Tried something new today and i can tell I won't like it but i've committed to the style and it's too late to wash out! I've had the shea moisture mousse under the bathroom sink for a year now and used it in place of gel this morning...it's already turning into a bush! I know darn well I need gel to make these curls submit...they are straight up laughing at this mousse! 

I'll share pics when she dries completely! Have a great day and enjoy the last snow of the season (OR NAH?) if you're in my neck of the woods!


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 20, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Did you straighten or blow out for your trim?



I didn't do either. I friend of mine referred me to her stylist because she trims natural hair without blowing out or straightening. My hair was in a wng amd she very gently combed the ends of each section with a wide tooth comb.She did a really good job. I'll definitely be going to her from her on out.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> When I read your first sentence I thought, she's always buying something. Then I said to myself, so am I lol. You should try the gel soon, especially with your hair coming along the way it is. I wanna see if you like it.



I do seem like I'm always buying something. It's funny because I rarely do and I try to keep my stash small. But I will buy if I catch a good sale. I'm probably finished with product for a while. I can hold most purchases off until Black Friday 

I know I should but I'm so over wngs right now  I just want to stay simple and lazy with my flat twist. 

I do plan on taking an update picture for the end of March, so I will definitely do it then. So I will try it between the 29th and 31st.

Do you dilute yours?


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I do seem like I'm always buying something. It's funny because I rarely do and I try to keep my stash small. But I will buy if I catch a good sale. I'm probably finished with product for a while. I can hold most purchases off until Black Friday
> 
> I know I should but I'm so over wngs right now  I just want to stay simple and lazy with my flat twist.
> 
> ...



Yes I dilute it and put it in a spray bottle. I add enough water until it looks like slightly thickened water. This gel last so long. I opened the bottle I'm using now in mid-December and I just started diluting it about 2 wks ago. I still have enough for another month, maybe longer. And all I do are wngs, atleast every 3 days.


----------



## aharri23 (Mar 20, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Yes I dilute it and put it in a spray bottle. I add enough water until it looks like slightly thickened water. This gel last so long. I opened the bottle I'm using now in mid-December and I just started diluting it about 2 wks ago. I still have enough for another month, maybe longer. And all I do are wngs, atleast every 3 days.



How does your hair respond to applying the gel via spray bottle versues applying it in sections? I'm afraid if I do the spray bottle method I won't get all of my head


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 20, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> How does your hair respond to applying the gel via spray bottle versues applying it in sections? I'm afraid if I do the spray bottle method I won't get all of my head



I still do sections, just not as small as I was doing before. I just like spraying it on better. Don't know if my hair is quite ready to spray on without sectioning but I plan to try it soon. My main concern is my roots since I like to smooth the gel on them.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 20, 2015)

I need help.  Would someone please post how to pineapple correctly.  I want to try second  day hair and I don't know how to pineapple. If there are any other ways to protect hair at night I would like to hear that as well.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 20, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I need help.  Would someone please post how to pineapple correctly.  I want to try second  day hair and I don't know how to pineapple. If there are any other ways to protect hair at night I would like to hear that as well.



I pineapple at night but I don't leave the scrunchie on. I pull all my hair up into a loose ponytail at the top of my head, as close to the front of my head as I can get it. Some ppl can get their's at the very front like a unicorn but my back doesn't stretch that far. Then I wrap my satin scarf around and tie it. You would normally stop there but I take the scrunchie off because even though I don't put it on tightly, it still leaves a slight dent. So my hair is left sprouting out the top of my scarf if you can picture it. I sleep on a satin pillowcase too just in case I sleep a certain way and smash my hair.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 20, 2015)

Ok. I was sooooo wrong! I like it...I want to play with mousse some more! This is what she looked like at lunch time AFTER I had been molesting her for a couple hrs   I had soft TOUCHABLE fluffy yet defined curls. I actually didn't use enough product because I was unsure but after a full MHM session tomorrow i'll use a more generous amount. 

Y'all know i'll be back to share those results also.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 20, 2015)

Washed my hair today (clay and gel).


----------



## aharri23 (Mar 20, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I still do sections, just not as small as I was doing before. I just like spraying it on better. Don't know if my hair is quite ready to spray on without sectioning but I plan to try it soon. My main concern is my roots since I like to smooth the gel on them.



Ok I tried the spray bottle method for applying my gel today (i put some sweet soul magic in a spray bottle) and my curls are hanging and it was such an easy/fast application. I also love the fact that I can save product by diluting the gel. You guys are saving me so much $$$!


----------



## aharri23 (Mar 20, 2015)

It's weird that LP does better with diluted gel, and diluted conditioner rather than full strength. I wonder the reasoning behind it


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2015)

I tried the rhassoul and bentonite mix tonite. I used 4 tbsp. of rhassoul and 2 tbsp. of bentonite 3/4 cup of water and 1/4 cup of acv. I was hoping mixing in the bentonite would make the rhassoul clay go further. Unfortunately it seems when I mixed the two the mix became thinner and so it didn't go as far  I definitely wasn't expecting that. 

Despite that I liked the mix. It was easy to detangle my hair with it and I had really great definition with the clay in. When I rinsed my hair was soft and I was able to let it dry loose with no issue. Even without oils or honey, the mix was moisturizing.

I'm going to try a 50/50 mix next week to see if I can get the mix a little thicker. Unfortunately I'm not sure when my bentonite will get here. Perhaps I will just stop by the Vitamin Shoppe and pick up a jar so I will have it for my wash on Monday.

When I rinsed I didn't retain the definition so I didn't take any pictures. Still saving that for my last wash of the month. I should have all of my clays and the Soul Magic gel by then.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 21, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I pineapple at night but I don't leave the scrunchie on. I pull all my hair up into a loose ponytail at the top of my head, as close to the front of my head as I can get it. Some ppl can get their's at the very front like a unicorn but my back doesn't stretch that far. Then I wrap my satin scarf around and tie it. You would normally stop there but I take the scrunchie off because even though I don't put it on tightly, it still leaves a slight dent. So my hair is left sprouting out the top of my scarf if you can picture it. I sleep on a satin pillowcase too just in case I sleep a certain way and smash my hair.



Thanks for the info I am going to try this.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 21, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I tried the rhassoul and bentonite mix tonite. I used 4 tbsp. of rhassoul and 2 tbsp. of bentonite 3/4 cup of water and 1/4 cup of acv. I was hoping mixing in the bentonite would make the rhassoul clay go further. Unfortunately it seems when I mixed the two the mix became thinner and so it didn't go as far  I definitely wasn't expecting that.
> 
> Despite that I liked the mix. It was easy to detangle my hair with it and I had really great definition with the clay in. When I rinsed my hair was soft and I was able to let it dry loose with no issue. Even without oils or honey, the mix was moisturizing.
> 
> ...



faithVA it's definitely the amount of ACV in the clay. No matter what mix I use now (rhassoul/ bentonite /both) it is very watery. If you still plan to use the same amount of ACV, then whole milk will definitely thicken it up without you having to use more clay. You only need to add splash. The mix will get really thick at first, then after a good shake, it comes together. The mix like a drink rather than mousse or batter.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 21, 2015)

I love pampering my hair  It calms and relaxes me. It's barely 8 AM and I am sitting with my Cherry Lola treatment. Step 1 in the full MHM my way.


Yogurt (8 oz) 
Baking Soda (2 tsp)
Silk Aminos(1 tsp) 

This is my protein boost. My hair requires a heavy protein shot like this every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 21, 2015)

I love pampering my hair  It calms and relaxes me. It's barely 8 AM and I am sitting with my Cherry Lola treatment. Step 1 in the full MHM my way.


Yogurt (8 oz) 
Baking Soda (2 tsp)
Silk Aminos(1 tsp) 

This is my protein boost. My hair requires a heavy protein shot like this every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> faithVA it's definitely the amount of ACV in the clay. No matter what mix I use now (rhassoul/ bentonite /both) it is very watery. If you still plan to use the same amount of ACV, then whole milk will definitely thicken it up without you having to use more clay. You only need to add splash. The mix will get really thick at first, then after a good shake, it comes together. The mix like a drink rather than mousse or batter.



You are right it is definitely the amount of acv. I was thinking about that last night. Maybe I can find a very small thing of milk at a convenience store. I will just make some ice cubes so I have it on hand. If I get the milk in time I will try it on Monday. If I can't find milk i will just get cream.

Do you think I could use evaporated milk or powdered milk?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> faithVA it's definitely the amount of ACV in the clay. No matter what mix I use now (rhassoul/ bentonite /both) it is very watery. If you still plan to use the same amount of ACV, then whole milk will definitely thicken it up without you having to use more clay. You only need to add splash. The mix will get really thick at first, then after a good shake, it comes together. The mix like a drink rather than mousse or batter.



Duplicate..


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 21, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> I love pampering my hair  It calms and relaxes me. It's barely 8 AM and I am sitting with my Cherry Lola treatment. Step 1 in the full MHM my way.  Yogurt (8 oz) Baking Soda (2 tsp) Silk Aminos(1 tsp)  This is my protein boost. My hair requires a heavy protein shot like this every 6-8 weeks.


I love it, too. I am doing the full NHM today and I'm going to try the diluted spray gel.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 21, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You are right it is definitely the amount of acv. I was thinking about that last night. Maybe I can find a very small thing of milk at a convenience store. I will just make some ice cubes so I have it on hand. If I get the milk in time I will try it on Monday. If I can't find milk i will just get cream.
> 
> Do you think I could use evaporated milk or powdered milk?



The ice cube thing is a great idea. I get 1pint bottles because I don't use a lot of milk in my diet. I will start freezing in smaller containers. I don't know if there is more fat in milk vs powdered but if you have it, it can't hurt to try mixing some up and adding it to your clay. If I had evaporated milk, I would probably dilute it a bit and try with that too.


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 21, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Washed my hair today (clay and gel).


Lovely!!
Discodumpling, I like the volume with the mousse!


----------



## msbettyboop (Mar 21, 2015)

I just ordered a hair steamer and I'm having a PJgasm even though product hasn't even been shipped yet! Lollllllllllll

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 21, 2015)

Did a clct tonight which ended in my hair saying for the third and final time, no more baking soda! Just like the last two times my hair felt like straw afterwards. I only left it on for about 25 mins this time. I tested the ph beforehand and it was 8. I used dubaidee's high porosity recipe. 

OAN, what is the ph for acv? I thought it was 3 or 4 but when I tested with the strips I just got, it was 2. Didn't think it was that low.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Did a clct tonight which ended in my hair saying for the third and final time, no more baking soda! Just like the last two times my hair felt like straw afterwards. I only left it on for about 25 mins this time. I tested the ph beforehand and it was 8. I used dubaidee's high porosity recipe.
> 
> OAN, what is the ph for acv? I thought it was 3 or 4 but when I tested with the strips I just got, it was 2. Didn't think it was that low.



The PH can vary by brand that's why its best to test the PH. Its strange that you would get a PH of 8 with the CLCT with an acv oh PH  of 2. My CLCT has a pH of 7 and my ACV has a pH of 3.

Did you use all of the ingredients on the list? What about the egg? Definitely exclude the bs next time but I'm wondering if it is something else. 2tbs of acv would more than neutralize 1 tbs of bs. Are you using 2 cups of yogurt or 1?


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> The PH can vary by brand that's why its best to test the PH. Its strange that you would get a PH of 8 with the CLCT with an acv oh PH  of 2. My CLCT has a pH of 7 and my ACV has a pH of 3.
> 
> Did you use all of the ingredients on the list? What about the egg? Definitely exclude the bs next time but I'm wondering if it is something else. 2tbs of acv would more than neutralize 1 tbs of bs. Are you using 2 cups of yogurt or 1?



I thought it was strange too. I didn't use the egg and I used 2 cups of yogurt and everything else. You answered a question I was going to ask this morning about adding more acv to neutralize the mix. When I did the clay wash last night my hair felt so strong and I had very few shed hairs. This morning's wng is so elongated. I've been wearing the front of my hair in my face like bangs and its been working because of the shrinkage I get. This morning my front is touching the tip of my nose and my back, which normally shrinks up to my neck, is brushing my shoulders. Aside from the straw-like feel of my hair when I finished, I really like this treatment and I'm hoping to make it work.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I thought it was strange too. I didn't use the egg and I used 2 cups of yogurt and everything else. You answered a question I was going to ask this morning about adding more acv to neutralize the mix. When I did the clay wash last night my hair felt so strong and I had very few shed hairs. This morning's wng is so elongated. I've been wearing the front of my hair in my face like bangs and its been working because of the shrinkage I get. This morning my front is touching the tip of my nose and my back, which normally shrinks up to my neck, is brushing my shoulders. Aside from the straw-like feel of my hair when I finished, I really like this treatment and I'm hoping to make it work.



Maybe do it only once a month and if you decide to keep the baking soda, try 1/2/tbs. I'm glad you got the pH strips.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Maybe do it only once a month and if you decide to keep the baking soda, try 1/2/tbs. I'm glad you got the pH strips.



Yep I got the ones you recommended. Just thought about this, I used banana baby food instead of a banana and plaintain. Don't know if that made a difference.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Yep I got the ones you recommended. Just thought about this, I used banana baby food instead of a banana and plaintain. Don't know if that made a difference.



I'm thinking you would need at least 2 small jars of baby food to replace the moisturizing property of one banana. But I'm not sure. You really need to try the recipe as is without the egg to see how it works initially. Even if you can't find the plantain, use 2 bananas.


----------



## trebell (Mar 22, 2015)

Is CLCT done on clean hair?

ETA: never mind found the answer.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm thinking you would need at least 2 small jars of baby food to replace the moisturizing property of one banana. But I'm not sure. You really need to try the recipe as is without the egg to see how it works initially. Even if you can't find the plantain, use 2 bananas.



I actually did use 2 jars but next time I'll use the real thing. I was trying to avoid pieces of banana in my hair. I still ended up with pieces of avocado in it


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 22, 2015)

trebell said:


> Is CLCT done on clean hair?
> 
> ETA: never mind found the answer.



I don't do mine on clean (freshly washed hair/ wet). Nor have I rinsed beforehand for anyone that I've done one for.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 22, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I actually did use 2 jars but next time I'll use the real thing. I was trying to avoid pieces of banana in my hair. I still ended up with pieces of avocado in it



Do you put them in a blender? When I pour my mix out of the blender, it is smooth- no bits.


----------



## trebell (Mar 22, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I don't do mine on clean (freshly washed hair/ wet). Nor have I rinsed beforehand for anyone that I've done one for.



That's the info I found. This is the first time I'm doing the caramel treatment. It's so much neater then the original and is not running down my face and neck.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> hairtimes5;21257423[/USER]]I actually did use 2 jars but next time I'll use the real thing. I was trying to avoid pieces of banana in my hair. I still ended up with pieces of avocado in it



OK. Let your fruit ripen more. Get your fruit now and just let it rot and blend it and put it in the refrigerator. That way you can avoid the pieces in your hair. If you don't feel like letting the banana and plantain rot then put them in the oven and cook them at 300 degrees for an hour. Then blend them and put them in the freezer. 

I've used baby food before but not in this recipe and I didn't measure the PH. I do know that baby food doesn't look like a blended banana so I'm not sure what they do to it. 

When my fruit is overripe (black and smooshy) I don't have bits in my hair. But I do have to plan ahead.


----------



## tashboog (Mar 22, 2015)

So I've finally tried the sodium bentonite clay and at first I didn't see what the hype was until I rinsed it out. My hair was super soft after rinsing it out and my hair felt like I had deep conditioned it. However, my curl definition wasn't as defined when I applied the clay like my rhassoul/bentonite mix. Overall I like this clay for the conditioning properties cuz my hair did feel uber soft. I'll continue to use it but I'll probably mix it with one of my other clays. I think it'll be great for the lo po people to at least try it for the conditioning properties .


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 22, 2015)

I did the regimen on my hi po daughters yesterday. I spent 8 hours doing hair.
I did Dubaidee's CLCT hi po recipe and followed up with the a bentonite/milk/honey/acv mix on each of them. I did an ACV rinse and sprayed on the diluted flaxseed/marshmallow root gel.  DD8 said, "Holy Jesus, my curls never looked this big before."  DD10 who acts like she could care less about hair and being cute, stayed in the mirror and said, "This looks like somebody else's hair".

  I'm going to get some Aloe Vera juice and gel for them. My hair hates it but theirs loves it. I won't use BS for DD10 hair next time or maybe just 1/2 tsp like I see 

DD8 has an event where she will be speaking in 2 weeks and I want her to have a great little 3c wash and go.  Do you think I should just go curly girl method for her (i.e. conditioner/ gel), or keep doing the clay/ gel steps.  She's excited about her daily washes already.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I did the regimen on my hi po daughters yesterday. I spent 8 hours doing hair.
> I did Dubaidee's CLCT hi po recipe and followed up with the a bentonite/milk/honey/acv mix on each of them.  DD8 said, "Holy Jesus, my curls never looked this big before."  DD10 who acts like she could care less about hair and being cute, stayed in the mirror and said, "This looks like somebody else's hair".
> 
> If I would have had some Aloe vera juice I would have sprayed that on as their leave. My hair hates it but theirs loves it.  I also would have mixed the flaxseed gel with Aloe vera gel for my 3c daughter because her hair does well with that.  I used my diluted flaxseed/marshmallow root/burdock root/ slippery elm gel and it held up pretty well.
> ...



If you are already doing clay and gel for DD8, just stick with it. I wouldn't switch anything up unless you notice an issue.

Glad your daughters are having great results.


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> If you are already doing clay and gel for DD8, just stick with it. I wouldn't switch anything up unless you notice an issue.
> 
> Glad your daughters are having great results.



Thank you for the feedback. I just started on her yesterday, but wasn't sure if I should keep the clay step up since she's 3c, hi po and already had root to curl definition or if she "needs" conditioner instead or in addition to the clay step.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 22, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Do you put them in a blender? When I pour my mix out of the blender, it is smooth- no bits.



I used a hand mixer. Didn't feel like pulling out my big blender and my magic bullet, which I keep on the counter, was too small. I'll use the blender next time.

OAN, you know that moment when your hair looks perfect and you take about 20 pics and they all come out looking a mess, yeah...just had one of those. I give up


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I used a hand mixer. Didn't feel like pulling out my big blender and my magic bullet, which I keep on the counter, was too small. I'll use the blender next time.
> 
> OAN, you know that moment when your hair looks perfect and you take about 20 pics and they all come out looking a mess, yeah...just had one of those. I give up


 
sigh...I know how you feel about the camera. Getting good pictures is harder than getting a good hair day


----------



## trebell (Mar 23, 2015)

Good morning ladies. 
I did the CLCT yesterday and did a twist out almond hair twist out butter. I still have residue from the treatment I think banana. But, oh well. I did a twist out Bc my roots continue to be frizzy.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been MIA lately, I'm just so down about my bipolar hair.  One day its perfect and the next its so so, I'm so tired of thinking about ways to improve hydration.  I'm getting extremely frustrated.   I'm going to do the original method today but I most likely will omit step 4 and then back to the modified version. 

I tried the approved Beautiful curls  gel and its a no-go.  I wanted to wash it out last night but convinced myself I can sleep with it until the morning.  It'll be taking a trip back to WF.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Lisa (Mar 23, 2015)

So I'm finally back to doing MHM. I'm almost 11 months post. I do a roller set because my relaxed ends never act right! (I can't seem to stop chopping away at them...but my head is too big to take the plunge and cut all the relaxed ends off) 

Anywho...back to the story...

When I roll my hair I go into automatic mode! So I wasn't paying attention until I went to grab the last section of hair in the back and 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Is this clumping???
.
.
.









 That second little section of hair looks like it doesn't know what to do  (clump or frizz) 

Sorry the picture is so big but I don't know how to re-size it...can anyone help me with that?


----------



## Lisa (Mar 23, 2015)

trebell said:


> Good morning ladies.
> I did the CLCT yesterday and did a twist out almond hair twist out butter. I still have residue from the treatment I think banana. But, oh well. I did a twist out Bc my roots continue to be frizzy.
> 
> View attachment 301437



Wow! your curls are popping and gorgeous!!!


----------



## sweetpea7 (Mar 23, 2015)

Skipped step 1 and 2 yesterday since I only had an hr to get ready. I added almond milk & honey  to my aztec b. clay and it felt amazing on my scalp, my hair didn't feel as dry and my curls are getting more defined!! I followed up with KCNT and FSG. I love this method!!!!  Question: I see more definition on my pen spring curls than I do my looser textured wavy hair that's by my ears. Does anybody else experience this?

Semi wet hair on the left and day 2 wng today on right


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2015)

[USER=323671 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle[/USER];21259321]I've been MIA lately, I'm just so down about my bipolar hair.  One day its perfect and the next its so so, I'm so tired of thinking about ways to improve hydration.  I'm getting extremely frustrated.   I'm going to do the original method today but I most likely will omit step 4 and then back to the modified version.
> 
> I tried the approved Beautiful curls  gel and its a no-go.  I wanted to wash it out last night but convinced myself I can sleep with it until the morning.  It'll be taking a trip back to WF.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



 Sorry your results haven't been consistent. I'm not sure if you have been switching back and forth between the two regimens. If so I say stick to one regimen for 2 to 3 weeks, whichever one you decide to do. If you are going to stick with the modified you will need to clarify again and start over to remove the conditioner. If you are sticking with the original then you are fine to just pick up from here.

If you want to make the modified one your primary, I would recommend not trying to switch between it and the 1st regimen because you can't go  back and forth without the clarifying step. But if the original regimen is what you want to stick with you should be fine.

We need to give our hair a few washes to catch up with us. If we switch to often we might not see the results we wanted. So be consistent with whatever you choose.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2015)

Lisa said:


> So I'm finally back to doing MHM. I'm almost 11 months post. I do a roller set because my relaxed ends never act right! (I can't seem to stop chopping away at them...but my head is too big to take the plunge and cut all the relaxed ends off)
> 
> Anywho...back to the story...
> 
> ...



Yes you have great curls and already so well defined


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Sorry your results haven't been consistent. I'm not sure if you have been switching back and forth between the two regimens. If so I say stick to one regimen for 2 to 3 weeks, whichever one you decide to do. If you are going to stick with the modified you will need to clarify again and start over to remove the conditioner. If you are sticking with the original then you are fine to just pick up from here.
> 
> If you want to make the modified one your primary, I would recommend not trying to switch between it and the 1st regimen because you can't go  back and forth without the clarifying step. But if the original regimen is what you want to stick with you should be fine.
> 
> We need to give our hair a few washes to catch up with us. If we switch to often we might not see the results we wanted. So be consistent with whatever you choose.



Thank you faithVA.  I had only been doing the modified version since staring it.  I had been wondering at what point I should clarify again because i knew i was having build up issues and it hasn't been that long since the last one so I just did the original with BS.  How often are you clarifying?   I'm glad I did it and at the last minute I chose to include step 4, I don't know if it would've been better without it but my hair is looking great again, maybe the 1 hour clay treatment help.  I had only been rinsing with it.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thank you faithVA.  I had only been doing the modified version since staring it.  I had been wondering at what point I should clarify again because i knew i was having build up issues and it hasn't been that long since the last one so I just did the original with BS.  How often are you clarifying?   I'm glad I did it and at the last minute I chose to include step 4, I don't know if it would've been better without it but my hair is looking great again, maybe the 1 hour clay treatment help.  I had only been rinsing with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



If you are only doing the modified, you shouldn't have to clarify again. What are you using that you feel is building up? 

Yes you may need to leave your clay on longer than DubaiDee does. If you feel you need to clarify again, try doing it with some bentonite clay instead of the baking soda. 

I haven't clarified since the first time. I'm waiting for my bentonite to come in and I will use that to clarify. 

I'm glad your hair is looking better.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> If you are only doing the modified, you shouldn't have to clarify again. What are you using that you feel is building up?
> 
> Yes you may need to leave your clay on longer than DubaiDee does. If you feel you need to clarify again, try doing it with some bentonite clay instead of the baking soda.
> 
> ...



I'm using all approved products:
Kckt
Kccc
Tresemme naturals radiant
Rhassoul clay

My hair was starting to frizz and dry out and lose definition.  I was doing water rinses and gel only every day.  At first it was great but started to rapidly go down hill.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2015)

[USER=323671 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle[/USER];21260589]I'm using all approved products:
> Kckt
> Kccc
> Tresemme naturals radiant
> ...



I'm a little confused. The products you listed are approved for the full regimen but not the modified. Is that what you meant? How often were you doing the clay and gel? And how often were you doing the water rinse? 

So from the 1st clarify with the clct, what did you do and then how often?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm a little confused. The products you listed are approved for the full regimen but not the modified. Is that what you meant? How often were you doing the clay and gel? And how often were you doing the water rinse?
> 
> So from the 1st clarify with the clct, what did you do and then how often?



I didn't realize there was a separate list.  Since the clct and 1st clarify, I've been water rinsing daily and the clay every  2-3 days, mostly every 2 days.  Was I doing it wrong?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I didn't realize there was a separate list.  Since the clct and 1st clarify, I've been water rinsing daily and the clay every  2-3 days, mostly every 2 days.  Was I doing it wrong?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



No. I was just confused. You were saying you were doing the modified regimen but you include conditioners and leave-ins. So I wasn't sure where the conditioners and leave-ins fall into the modified regimen. I'm assuming you didn't use the conditioner and leave in but just listed them.

You don't have to do the clay so often but I don't know if it hurts. Are you using DubaiDee's clay recipe?


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey ladies! So last wash day, I applied the clay in my trouble spot with the some jojoba oil while I prepooed with my oil mix. I have only done it once, since I am using an anti reversion treatment. My area is filling in nicely!      This is around when I first joined
And here is my hair today!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> No. I was just confused. You were saying you were doing the modified regimen but you include conditioners and leave-ins. So I wasn't sure where the conditioners and leave-ins fall into the modified regimen. I'm assuming you didn't use the conditioner and leave in but just listed them.
> 
> You don't have to do the clay so often but I don't know if it hurts. Are you using DubaiDee's clay recipe?



Oh. Yes, I only included conditioner today so I should not have included it.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> shortdub78;21260697[/USER]]Hey ladies! So last wash day, I applied the clay in my trouble spot with the some jojoba oil while I prepooed with my oil mix. I have only done it once, since I am using an anti reversion treatment. My area is filling in nicely!    View attachment 301501  This is around when I first joined
> And here is my hair today!
> 
> 
> View attachment 301503



Nice. It is already look much better.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh. Yes, I only included conditioner today so I should not have included it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



OK. Well based on what you said in previous posts, see how leaving it on longer works for you. If you have some bentonite, try the mix of bentonite and rhassoul. You shouldn't have to clarify again if you aren't using conditioners and leave-ins. You may want to stretch out the use of the clay though to every 3 days. Since the rhassoul is very moisturizing, you don't really need to use it too often. So water rinse 2 days if you just want to wet your hair every day and then do the clay on the 3rd day. 

If you can't make the modified work for you, there is no harm in going back to the full regimen, if you find that works better for you.


----------



## BeeLush (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

Finally subbed to LHCF just to see the lovely heads of hair (especially on this thread).

1.	Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube, DanaB?, Aketafitgirl? Other? Please describe..

Pinkecube
2.	When did you start the regimen?

Feb 2015
3.	How often do you do the method?

Completed the 7 day challenge over 10 days and I do the full regimen every 2-3 days. 
4.	Benefits seen so far

My TWA is not dry and retains moisture more, little or no tangling of dry wash and go.
5.	Anything else you would like to share.

I did not start with the Cherry Lola Treatment but did the Caramel treatment about a week ago. I decided to stop using baking soda and now use ACV to clarify. I am not sure how long I will stick to the method...
6.	Starting Photo
*rain check*
7. Current Picture if you have one.
*rain check*
8.	List your steps and products. New comers may find this helpful when looking at products and modifications. 

Step 1: Clarify with ACV + water
Step2: Co-wash Trader Joe's TTT
Step 3: Clay Rinse with Bentonite Clay + Honey + ACV + Olive Oil
Step 4: leave in- kinky curly knot today
Step 5: gel ( Shea moisture curling souffle gel) I may purchase kinky curly curling custard but I'm trying the use up the Shea moisture 
* sometimes I skip the gel and seal with a little whipped Shea butter or olive oil. I also use the SM curl enhancing smoothie.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2015)

BeeLush said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Finally subbed to LHCF just to see the lovely heads of hair (especially on this thread).
> 
> ...



Welcome BeeLush

Thanks for reminding me that I needed to add DubaiDee's method to the list.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I've been MIA lately, I'm just so down about my bipolar hair.  One day its perfect and the next its so so, I'm so tired of thinking about ways to improve hydration.  I'm getting extremely frustrated.   I'm going to do the original method today but I most likely will omit step 4 and then back to the modified version.
> 
> I tried the approved Beautiful curls  gel and its a no-go.  I wanted to wash it out last night but convinced myself I can sleep with it until the morning.  It'll be taking a trip back to WF.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Did you dilute the Beautiful Curls? The first time I used it my hair came out nice but it was extremely crunchy. The next I used it I heavily diluted it and put it in a spray bottle. My curls were popping but still a little crunchy. I think you have to be really light handed with this gel, even when it's diluted. Not sure if you'd be willing to try it again but for anybody interested in trying this gel, this is what I've found to be the case with it.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 23, 2015)

Today makes 2 months since i've been consciously hydrating my hair  I've learned so much from you ladies in this thread and me and my napps, kinks and curls thank y'all. 

I saw a friend I haven't seen in months and while we were waiting for our children we got on the topic of hair. She thinks I "trained" my hair to be curly and her mind won't move past the concept of my hair being trained. I decided not to share MHM with her. She ain't ready yet.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> OK. Well based on what you said in previous posts, see how leaving it on longer works for you. If you have some bentonite, try the mix of bentonite and rhassoul. You shouldn't have to clarify again if you aren't using conditioners and leave-ins. You may want to stretch out the use of the clay though to every 3 days. Since the rhassoul is very moisturizing, you don't really need to use it too often. So water rinse 2 days if you just want to wet your hair every day and then do the clay on the 3rd day.
> 
> If you can't make the modified work for you, there is no harm in going back to the full regimen, if you find that works better for you.



Great, thank you!  I just bought some betonite clay so I'll try mixing the two next time.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Today makes 2 months since i've been consciously hydrating my hair  I've learned so much from you ladies in this thread and me and my napps, kinks and curls thank y'all.
> 
> I saw a friend I haven't seen in months and while we were waiting for our children we got on the topic of hair. She thinks I "trained" my hair to be curly and her mind won't move past the concept of my hair being trained. I decided not to share MHM with her. She ain't ready yet.



That's funny. Trained curls huh . Yeah I wouldn't share with her either.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 23, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Did you dilute the Beautiful Curls? The first time I used it my hair came out nice but it was extremely crunchy. The next I used it I heavily diluted it and put it in a spray bottle. My curls were popping but still a little crunchy. I think you have to be really light handed with this gel, even when it's diluted. Not sure if you'd be willing to try it again but for anybody interested in trying this gel, this is what I've found to be the case with it.



I didn't dilute it and it actually wasn't very crunchy at all.  It just didn't help define very much, I had to use a lot to get a decent wng and it didn't hold the coils when I layed down.  I don't think its for my hair but thanks for the tip, I'm sure someone will be willing to give it another go.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 23, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Today makes 2 months since i've been consciously hydrating my hair  I've learned so much from you ladies in this thread and me and my napps, kinks and curls thank y'all.
> 
> I saw a friend I haven't seen in months and while we were waiting for our children we got on the topic of hair. She thinks I "trained" my hair to be curly and her mind won't move past the concept of my hair being trained. I decided not to share MHM with her. She ain't ready yet.



Smh, I can't with some of these people!  Its like when stylist swear heat damaged hair is really heat trained hair.  You can't tell them nuffin' either.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 24, 2015)

So I have a very African trait of sleeping on things  I make my best decisions after a good nights rest. 

I've decided to offer MHM to my friends DD instead. Her DD7 still has baby soft baby fine hair...but her hair has not grown since I met this family 5 yrs ago. It's super thirsty and I know a little something abut that! They admire my braiding skills with my own DD and have been asking so I feel this is the time. Imma see her again this weekend (we made a family date) so i'll discuss and be sure to take pictures of the process. 

Anywho it's almost time for my yrly length check! Going from the TTWA in my avvie to slappin' curls on my face while styling my wng. This growth mostly took place in the last 3 months!


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 24, 2015)

You are getting awesome results with your hair definition and retention.  To clarify (no pun intended your hair was curly before you started MHM right, like a 3C, but you are getting even better definition and condition of your hair now, right?

And how exactly did your friend figure you "trained" your hair to be curly? I've never heard of that before, but if it was as easy as training it I'd think we'd all be doing it!





discodumpling said:


> So I have a very African trait of sleeping on things  I make my best decisions after a good nights rest.
> 
> I've decided to offer MHM to my friends DD instead. Her DD7 still has baby soft baby fine hair...but her hair has not grown since I met this family 5 yrs ago. It's super thirsty and I know a little something abut that! They admire my braiding skills with my own DD and have been asking so I feel this is the time. Imma see her again this weekend (we made a family date) so i'll discuss and be sure to take pictures of the process.
> 
> Anywho it's almost time for my yrly length check! Going from the TTWA in my avvie to slappin' curls on my face while styling my wng. This growth mostly took place in the last 3 months!


----------



## trebell (Mar 24, 2015)

Can't post my pictures. Wanted to show my 2nd day results. I have white stuff all through my hair. Not sure if it's from the treatment or the product I used for my twist.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2015)

trebell said:


> Can't post my pictures. Wanted to show my 2nd day results. I have white stuff all through my hair. Not sure if it's from the treatment or the product I used for my twist.  View attachment 301579
> 
> View attachment 301581



Cute style. 

What ingredients were in your treatment and what did you use to style?


----------



## trebell (Mar 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Cute style.  What ingredients were in your treatment and what did you use to style?



Thank you. 

CLCT: guac, banana, molasses, bs, amino acids, yogurt, egg. 
I did the full regimen and noticed I couldn't get the banana out of my head. So I did the full regimen and used the kinky curly leave in. And used them almond jai butter from Camilla rose.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2015)

trebell said:


> Thank you.
> 
> CLCT: guac, banana, molasses, bs, amino acids, yogurt, egg.
> I did the full regimen and noticed I couldn't get the banana out of my head. So I did the full regimen and used the kinky curly leave in. And used them almond jai butter from Camilla rose.



Did you use guacamole or avocado? Just curious.

Let your banana ripen until it is almost completely black. If it isn't either cook it for about an hour on 300 or toss it in the microwave and let it cook down so it can turn into a sugar. A starchy, yellow banana doesn't blend as well.

It's possible that the kknt doesn't blend with the CR products. Try diluting your kknt if you haven't, to at least 50/50.


----------



## trebell (Mar 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Did you use guacamole or avocado? Just curious.  Let your banana ripen until it is almost completely black. If it isn't either cook it for about an hour on 300 or toss it in the microwave and let it cook down so it can turn into a sugar. A starchy, yellow banana doesn't blend as well.  It's possible that the kknt doesn't blend with the CR products. Try diluting your kknt if you haven't, to at least 50/50.



Lol avocado. My kknt is basically water, I definitely need to get more. Thanks for your response.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 24, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> You are getting awesome results with your hair definition and retention.  To clarify (no pun intended your hair was curly before you started MHM right, like a 3C, but you are getting even better definition and condition of your hair now, right?
> 
> And how exactly did your friend figure you "trained" your hair to be curly? I've never heard of that before, but if it was as easy as training it I'd think we'd all be doing it!



Nope. I don't subscribe to the hair typing hierarchy system so i've never classified my hair as anything but nappy. Due to knowing the type of hair my parents have, I knew mine would be somewhere in between Mommy's kink and Daddy's curls.  ...I just didn't know how to achieve that before MHM. 

The training thing is ignorance. Pure lack of knowledge.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 24, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I've been MIA lately, I'm just so down about my bipolar hair.  One day its perfect and the next its so so, I'm so tired of thinking about ways to improve hydration.  I'm getting extremely frustrated.   I'm going to do the original method today but I most likely will omit step 4 and then back to the modified version.
> 
> I tried the approved Beautiful curls  gel and its a no-go.  I wanted to wash it out last night but convinced myself I can sleep with it until the morning.  It'll be taking a trip back to WF.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I think you just need to give it time and consistency when it comes to the regimen, products and technique you are using. I know you say you've kept things relatively the same but you haven't been doing the method that long at all and you've tweaked a few things throughout. 
Dee's modified regimen is water rinse, clay and gel. Water rinsing and applying gel (omitting the clay step) may be better for those that are not necessarily seeking definition. Take pics a lot, even if you don't post them, so you can record an accurate measure of your progress. I sometimes think I see no change, but when I go back through my pics, I can see the definition moving up through my strands. Try not to get discouraged and remember this is about a way of caring for your hair. Not just getting curls/ definition. It will come in time (at least that's what I tell myself).


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 25, 2015)

dupe post...................


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm finally out of my Sew in. I missed my hair soooo much, lol. I did an ACV treatment with heat and DC overnight. My hair was so dry after I took it of the sew in, but getting back on track with the MHM helped my hair feel alive again. I'll be doing some sort of moisture treatment (cowashing, etc)  every other day for the next week just to get my hair back on track to being hydrated. 

The bad news is that for my protective style I experimented with a sew in closure for the first tme...I shouldn't have done it. smh. The install was not tight at all, however it was still too much tension for my edges and I notice my edges look shot...the progress I was making when following the MHM back tracked so my edges are back to a weak and somewhat damaged looking state. My hair grew so much which I love, but I have to  nurse my edges back to life. So no more sew-in closures for me unless it's on a wig that I can pop on and off real quick. I do plan to do a sew in again, but I will leave out my edges completely and nurse them like I did in the past.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 25, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I think you just need to give it time and consistency when it comes to the regimen, products and technique you are using. I know you say you've kept things relatively the same but you haven't been doing the method that long at all and you've tweaked a few things throughout.
> Dee's modified regimen is water rinse, clay and gel. Water rinsing and applying gel (omitting the clay step) may be better for those that are not necessarily seeking definition. Take pics a lot, even if you don't post them, so you can record an accurate measure of your progress. I sometimes think I see no change, but when I go back through my pics, I can see the definition moving up through my strands. Try not to get discouraged and remember this is about a way of caring for your hair. Not just getting curls/ definition. It will come in time (at least that's what I tell myself).



Thanks for this AbsyBlvd.  I know it feels like I've been doing it much longer than I actually have.  I had been consistent the entire month on February with the original method and into March when I had the setback.  Only then did I change things and started Dubai's modified version so I haven't changed my regimen that often.  I don't have but a one inch of hair so my thought is that it shouldn't take that long, Lol.  Yes, my hair is in much better condition than when I began my natural hair journey on 12/19/2014, my aggravation is when my hair starts looking great and then what seems like for no reason at all the progress reverses.  

I water rinse daily because 2nd day hair doesn't look so great and do the 3-step every two days, I'll see how my hair responds doing it every third day.  Three months is a long time to be thinking about and reading on regimens daily in hopes of finally finding one that works long term.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 25, 2015)

Someone may have already mentioned this, but Dubaidee did a review on the Sodium Bentonite and she loves it even more than the Rhassoul.  I just checked out the brand she recommended on Amazon and it's $11 for 1 lb, versus the $8.50 I'm spending on Calcium Bentonite on the ground. I am thinking of ordering enough to get free shipping and then I'll be stocked up, but we'll see. I so love being able to get a product on the ground.

My hair is responding well to the modified MHM but I only have the Calcium bentonite so I have been adding honey, milk, olive oil, acv and even banana baby food sometimes because I am afraid it is going to dry out my hair while I am testing out the regimen.  I also found I needed a "leave-in" so I use Dubaidee idea of  water with a little honey/ olive oil/ and essential oils and I spray this after the rinsing out the clay.  Since I am wigging it, I cover with a plastic  cap and skip the gel step sometimes.


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 25, 2015)

Your coils are so pretty! You really have your styling down.





trebell said:


> Can't post my pictures. Wanted to show my 2nd day results. I have white stuff all through my hair. Not sure if it's from the treatment or the product I used for my twist.  View attachment 301579
> 
> View attachment 301581


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 25, 2015)

Also, keep in mind, that for most people it takes 5-8 months or longer to get full root to tip hydration/ definition and the roots (i.e. newest growth) are the last parts of the hair to define.  Because you are cutting off your ends and keeping your hair short, your hair is always the root, or newest growth and so it could take the full months to define.  For instance, I had good coils in the back when I posted my original pictures. Since then, I shaped my hair on a whim by cutting off the colored ends, especially in the back. A lot of the definition I had there is now gone, because the roots were the puffiest but if I stay consistent it will start defining a little on the ends and then work its way up.

I think it's hard when you're wearing your hair short, and in a wash and go every day because it feels your full texture is on display and if you are not happy with it right now, it can feel like a bad hair day.  I know this process is easier for me because I am wearing a wig right now and others here are doing other styles, and not just wash and go's exclusively.

Have you ever considered rocking a wig and enjoying that experimentation while giving your hair time to grow out a little and obtain maximum hydration? I know wigs are not for everyone! Just a thought.



KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks for this @AbsyBlvd.  I know it feels like I've been doing it much longer than I actually have.  I had been consistent the entire month on February with the original method and into March when I had the setback.  Only then did I change things and started Dubai's modified version so I haven't changed my regimen that often.  I don't have but a one inch of hair so my thought is that it shouldn't take that long, Lol.  Yes, my hair is in much better condition than when I began my natural hair journey on 12/19/2014, my aggravation is when my hair starts looking great and then what seems like for no reason at all the progress reverses.
> 
> I water rinse daily because 2nd day hair doesn't look so great and do the 3-step every two days, I'll see how my hair responds doing it every third day.  Three months is a long time to be thinking about and reading on regimens daily in hopes of finally finding one that works long term.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 25, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Also, keep in mind, that for most people it takes 5-8 months or longer to get full root to tip hydration/ definition and the roots (i.e. newest growth) are the last parts of the hair to define.  Because you are cutting off your ends and keeping your hair short, your hair is always the root, or newest growth and so it could take the full months to define.  For instance, I had good coils in the back when I posted my original pictures. Since then, I shaped my hair on a whim by cutting off the colored ends, especially in the back. A lot of the definition I had there is now gone, because the roots were the puffiest but if I stay consistent it will start defining a little on the ends and then work its way up.
> 
> I think it's hard when you're wearing your hair short, and in a wash and go every day because it feels your full texture is on display and if you are not happy with it right now, it can feel like a bad hair day.  I know this process is easier for me because I am wearing a wig right now and others here are doing other styles, and not just wash and go's exclusively.
> 
> Have you ever considered rocking a wig and enjoying that experimentation while giving your hair time to grow out a little and obtain maximum hydration? I know wigs are not for everyone! Just a thought.



TWAs explanation makes complete sense to me, thank you!  I think I'm ready to grow my hair out but I'm afraid of having dry and frizzy long hair, I need to refrain from cutting.  As for a wig, I've tried it and wigs always look like a bad wig on me so I go without them.  

I'll just have to be patient and let my hair do what it'll do with proper care and hydrating.  One thing I noticed while water rinsing this morning is that my hair is starting to lay semi flat while its under running water, its super soft but just looks coily on top while the back and sides are kinky straight.  Using kccc really helps a lot...

Someone suggested before that my hair could be growing and causing my hair to appear like its losing definition, this could be th case too so I'm just gonna roll with it.  

I think my issue I'm facing the world with a brand new natural TWA without a hat and I'm freaking out and so I need my hair to cooperate so I can be more confident.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Someone may have already mentioned this, but Dubaidee did a review on the Sodium Bentonite and she loves it even more than the Rhassoul.  I just checked out the brand she recommended on Amazon and it's $11 for 1 lb, versus the $8.50 I'm spending on Calcium Bentonite on the ground. I am thinking of ordering enough to get free shipping and then I'll be stocked up, but we'll see. I so love being able to get a product on the ground.
> 
> My hair is responding well to the modified MHM but I only have the Calcium bentonite so I have been adding honey, milk, olive oil, acv and even banana baby food sometimes because I am afraid it is going to dry out my hair while I am testing out the regimen.  I also found I needed a "leave-in" so I use Dubaidee idea of  water with a little honey/ olive oil/ and essential oils and I spray this after the rinsing out the clay.  Since I am wigging it, I cover with a plastic  cap and skip the gel step sometimes.



Just to add. DubaiDee already has a lot of definition. No one has used the Sodium Bentonite long enough to know how it works on those with less defined hair. For some of us the more moisturizing the product is the less definition we have. Just something to be aware of when considering new products.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Just to add. DubaiDee already has a lot of definition. No one has used the Sodium Bentonite long enough to know how it works on those with less defined hair. For some of us the more moisturizing the product is the less definition we have. Just something to be aware of when considering new products.



I have the calcium bentonite, which one are you using?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I have the calcium bentonite, which one are you using?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I'm using rhassoul for now. I'm waiting for my calcium bentonite to come. When it comes I will be using a rhassoul/bentonite blend. Not sure what the blend will be yet until I have more calcium bentonite to play around with. I'm hoping to do 4 to 2, calcium bentonite to rhassoul but we shall see. 

I have some of the sodium bentonite but I plan to use this primarily when I color or shampoo my hair to replace regular conditioners. I think all the clays have a place in my regimen but they need to be used at certain times for my hair and not interchangeably.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 25, 2015)

This Friday will be my second week of doing DubaiDee's modified regimen and in this short time my hair seems to be responding well. I can't say I've noticed more definition yet but that isn't why I switched. 

After 6 months of being strict on the original regimen, my hair was looking dull and dry, so the modification resonated with me. As I type, I can see the reflection of of my hair on my phone sparkling back at me. One thing I will say is that I was probably leaving the clay on too long and all that diluted the conditioner was definitely building up.

I will keep at this until I encounter something that tells me I should switch it up. It means that my wash days are less relaxing as I'm not lounging around 'waiting'.

The watery clay has so much slip (at the mo I use a mix of more rhassoul than bentonite- either sodium or calcium, with just water, ACV, and milk). After the initial clay detangling session, it has been getting easier and easier. When I apply my gel, the clumps want to separate themselves. I would say, if you can bear it, really try to separate your strands with the clay in, at least once- I believe it really does help.

Pic: how I styled my hair yesterday.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm using rhassoul for now. I'm waiting for my calcium bentonite to come. When it comes I will be using a rhassoul/bentonite blend. Not sure what the blend will be yet until I have more calcium bentonite to play around with. I'm hoping to do 4 to 2, calcium bentonite to rhassoul but we shall see.
> 
> I have some of the sodium bentonite but I plan to use this primarily when I color or shampoo my hair to replace regular conditioners. I think all the clays have a place in my regimen but they need to be used at certain times for my hair and not interchangeably.



Ok thanks...I'll wait and see how your hair responds to the mix, I can't deal with another setback.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> This Friday will be my second week of doing DubaiDee's modified regimen and in his short time my hair seems to be responding well. I can't say I've noticed more definition yet but that isn't why I switched.
> 
> After 6 months of being strict on the original regimen, my hair was looking dull and dry, so the modification resonated with me. As I type, I can see the reflection of of my hair on my phone sparkling back at me. One thing I will say is that I was probably leaving the clay on too long and all that diluted the conditioner was definitely building up.
> 
> ...



I can definitely see the separation of your strands. Your hair is looking good. I think my hair is similar to yours. Just gray and not as long. We shall see.

Your eyebrows are looking good too.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I can definitely see the separation of your strands. Your hair is looking good. I think my hair is similar to yours. Just gray and not as long. We shall see.
> 
> Your eyebrows are looking good too.



Thanks Faith, I do try lol.


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 25, 2015)

I saw your hair on the HOTD thread and your coils are so pretty! It has been worth the six months of effort you have put into this!





AbsyBlvd said:


> This Friday will be my second week of doing DubaiDee's modified regimen and in his short time my hair seems to be responding well. I can't say I've noticed more definition yet but that isn't why I switched.
> 
> After 6 months of being strict on the original regimen, my hair was looking dull and dry, so the modification resonated with me. As I type, I can see the reflection of of my hair on my phone sparkling back at me. One thing I will say is that I was probably leaving the clay on too long and all that diluted the conditioner was definitely building up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 25, 2015)

That's a good point.  I was waiting on feedback before ordering.  I am having good results with the Calcium Bentonite and I don't feel that it is drying out my hair. I think I will stick with what's working and if I start noticing it getting dry then I'll look at possible changes.

I can see how more moisturizing products can decrease definition. After doing the modified for a few times, I had conditioned one time just to see what would happened and it actually "de" clumped my hair, and I lost some definition during that wash.





faithVA said:


> Just to add. DubaiDee already has a lot of definition. No one has used the Sodium Bentonite long enough to know how it works on those with less defined hair. For some of us the more moisturizing the product is the less definition we have. Just something to be aware of when considering new products.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> That's a good point.  I was waiting on feedback before ordering.  I am having good results with the Calcium Bentonite and I don't feel that it is drying out my hair. I think I will stick with what's working and if I start noticing it getting dry then I'll look at possible changes.
> 
> I can see how more moisturizing products can decrease definition. After doing the modified for a few times, I had conditioned one time just to see what would happened and it actually "*de" clumped my hair, and I lost some definition *during that wash.



Yeah, that's what happens to my hair. The softer my hair, the less defined. I love, love, love my conditioners but I can't get any definition with them. I also love rhassoul but I think alone it is too moisturizing and the calcium bentonite is too drying. So I'm hoping a mix will work for me 

If your hair is fine with the calcium bentonite, I agree you should stick with it until you feel you need to change up.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2015)

I had good results with this color change shampoo a few weeks ago. But since then it doesn't seem to want to cover my grays  Tonight I'm going to try washing with the mud puddle first, then use the color change shampoo and then finish with the sodium bentonite to offset the dryness of the color change shampoo. I'm hoping this works. I'm running out of ideas.

With the use of the bentonite I'm not expecting any coils but if I can get this color to take I will figure out the clay later.


----------



## trebell (Mar 25, 2015)

Look. Off topic but this is interesting... Not sure about all the ingredients in coca cola.  But people use anything on their hair.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 25, 2015)

I bought some flax seeds aka linseeds today. I'm looking forward to making my own gel. I love kinky curly (I've only tried 2 gels though). It will be interesting to see how the flax seed gel compares. May have to pick up some okra to add to the mix...hmm we'll see. 

If it works out, at least I won't feel the need to spend £20 a pop on KCCC. Last time I was at the hair shop I bought 3 large jars. Wait £60 on gel..that can't be right. It's funny how I develop amnesia when it comes to how much I spend on my hair...and food....and shoes to be honest


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I bought some flax seeds aka linseeds today. I'm looking forward to making my own gel. I love kinky curly (I've only tried 2 gels though). It will be interesting to see how the flax seed gel compares. May have to pick up some okra to add to the mix...hmm we'll see.
> 
> If it works out, at least I won't feel the need to spend £20 a pop on KCCC. Last time I was at the hair shop I bought 3 large jars. Wait £60 on gel..that can't be right. It's funny how I develop amnesia when it comes to how much I spend on my hair...and food....and shoes to be honest



Definitely let us know how it goes. People swear by flax seed gel but I couldn't get it to work on my hair. It was like chalk on a chalkboard. I'm definitely going to try the okra at some point. But at this point I figured I would just buy gel until I wear WNGs more. I still have 2 kccs and just bought 2 of the soul magic. I have some samples of stuff too


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 25, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I saw your hair on the HOTD thread and your coils are so pretty! It has been worth the six months of effort you have put into this!



Thank you Holla4mom.  It really has. I think this is the most concentrated effort I have put into my hair ever,  but then again I did run it into the ground before I stopped relaxing. I am happy I've reached a point where I am happy to wear my hair out. Still a long way to go- I have a couple of mini patches growing in, but with length comes disguise


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Definitely let us know how it goes. People swear by flax seed gel but I couldn't get it to work on my hair. It was like chalk on a chalkboard. I'm definitely going to try the okra at some point. But at this point I figured I would just buy gel until I wear WNGs more. I still have 2 kccs and just bought 2 of the soul magic. I have some samples of stuff too



Your description puts my teeth on edge just thinking about it lol. I will probably get busy on the weekend. Will definitely let you know how it goes.


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 25, 2015)

Did you do the CLCT the same day as the color shampoo back when you had the good results? I'm just wondering what might be different.





faithVA said:


> I had good results with this color change shampoo a few weeks ago. But since then it doesn't seem to want to cover my grays  Tonight I'm going to try washing with the mud puddle first, then use the color change shampoo and then finish with the sodium bentonite to offset the dryness of the color change shampoo. I'm hoping this works. I'm running out of ideas.
> 
> With the use of the bentonite I'm not expecting any coils but if I can get this color to take I will figure out the clay later.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Did you do the CLCT the same day as the color shampoo back when you had the good results? I'm just wondering what might be different.



I did the color a few days before the clct. I'm wondering what is different as well. I'm hoping its just build up. But if this doesn't work I'm going to try using baking soda to open the cuticles to see if that helps. I really want it to work so I can stop using the permanent hair color.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi everyone,  I have tried the modified method and it is not for me. I haven't had any tangles but it doesn't seem to work the same way for me that the original method did.  I need the BS and the DC to make my totally defined 3c hair feel right.  It is totally defined with the modified method but I feel like I could get a tangle from the modified. I do the method to avoid tangles and i don't want to take any chances because my retention has been so good with the original.  I just can't take the chance.  I envy you ladies who can benefit from the modified because it is so much easier.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 25, 2015)

I also want to mention my blow dryer .  I got a radiant dryer that  emits hot air but it doesnt move your hair.  It is just concentrates heat.  I am able to partially dry my hair when it is wet without disturbing my curls or causing heat damage .  I hold the dryer far enough away from my hair to avoid damage.  I love the fact that I can dry my hair without disturbing my curl pattern.  I got mine at Sally's and the brand is Jilbere and it is ionic with tourmaline.  Check them out, it works grear.


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 25, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Hi everyone,  I have tried the modified method and it is not for me. I haven't had any tangles but it doesn't seem to work the same way for me that the original method did.  I need the BS and the DC to make my totally defined 3c hair feel right.  It is totally defined with the modified method but I feel like I could get a tangle from the modified. I do the method to avoid tangles and i don't want to take any chances because my retention has been so good with the original.  I just can't take the chance.  I envy you ladies who can benefit from the modified because it is so much easier.


Thanks for this review.  I haven't tried the modified yet because I've been lazy and I just did a full cycle last night/today.  The no knots and no breakage is the best part of this regi for me, so when I try it, I will lookout for what you said.  I'm not trying to mess up a good thing even though all these steps are a killer.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey Ladies, 

I'm trying 2 new things tonight! 1. An overnight clay session. 2. A clay mix consisting of clay a capfull of ACV and lots of oil...I had to use 6 tsp of rhassoul instead of my usual 3!

The clay session is cause felt like I needed a mid week treatment but I didn't want to do it in the morning so overnight it is. The ACV clay is a departure from my usual Aloe Vera juice concoction. I plan to rinse and do what I usually do in the morning. Conditioner if necessary to get the clay out  leave-in, gel and on with my day.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I'm trying 2 new things tonight! 1. An overnight clay session. 2. A clay mix consisting of clay a capfull of ACV and lots of oil...I had to use 6 tsp of rhassoul instead of my usual 3!
> 
> The clay session is cause felt like I needed a mid week treatment but I didn't want to do it in the morning so overnight it is. The ACV clay is a departure from my usual Aloe Vera juice concoction. I plan to rinse and do what I usually do in the morning. Conditioner if necessary to get the clay out  leave-in, gel and on with my day.



Why did you use extra clay?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2015)

Still didn't get the color to work. Will try the baking soda next.

Unused the sodium bentonite on my hair tonight. It didn't do anything for my hair. Didn't notice any difference applying, detangling or after rinsing.  its not as bad on my hair as the calcium bentonite but its not as nice as rhassoul.  I will put it back in the cabinet and use it for a back up.  

I'm glad I got it on sale. I would hate to have paid $20 for it.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Still didn't get the color to work. Will try the baking soda next.
> 
> Unused the sodium bentonite on my hair tonight. It didn't do anything for my hair. Didn't notice any difference applying, detangling or after rinsing.  its not as bad on my hair as the calcium bentonite but its not as nice as rhassoul.  I will put it back in the cabinet and use it for a back up.
> 
> I'm glad I got it on sale. I would hate to have paid $20 for it.



Wow, your hair really won't be forced into any kind of submission will it Like you suggested to me, maybe you could add 1 spoon to your rhassoul, if anything it should help your rhassoul last a little longer and maybe add a some extra cleansing, coupled with the moisturising properties of rhassoul(?) Or did it just do nothing at all for you?


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Why did you use extra clay?



Without adding conditioner to my usual 3 tsp. the mix was significantly less than I needed. I had to fill it out with more rhassoul. 

This mornings rinse out went well and i'm onto my day. I'll take pics in the bathroom at work when it's dry!  
I don't notice any immediate differences between using ACV vs Aloe Vera juice but the truth always comes out when it's completely dry so we'll see. 

it's gonna be almost 60 in NYC for one day...I'm so hungry and desperate for sunny warm weather I actually thought about walking the boardwalk at lunch...but its gon rain so i'll hold that thought! Happy Thursday!


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 26, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Without adding conditioner to my usual 3 tsp. the mix was significantly less than I needed. I had to fill it out with more rhassoul.  This mornings rinse out went well and i'm onto my day. I'll take pics in the bathroom at work when it's dry!  I don't notice any immediate differences between using ACV vs Aloe Vera juice but the truth always comes out when it's completely dry so we'll see.  it's gonna be almost 60 in NYC for one day...I'm so hungry and desperate for sunny warm weather I actually thought about walking the boardwalk at lunch...but its gon rain so i'll hold that thought! Happy Thursday!


I notice the Rhassoul doesn't yield as much mixture as the Bentonite.  I figured out my mix during yesterday's cycle and I'm using a little more than 1 part Bentonite to 2 parts Rhassoul and I'm only mixing with water and a drop of ACV.  I do not use oil unless I'm using straight Bentonite.  I'm also looking forward to the 60 degrees today.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Yeah, that's what happens to my hair. The softer my hair, the less defined. I love, love, love my conditioners but I can't get any definition with them. I also love rhassoul but I think alone it is too moisturizing and the calcium bentonite is too drying. So I'm hoping a mix will work for me
> 
> If your hair is fine with the calcium bentonite, I agree you should stick with it until you feel you need to change up.



This is all resonating with me!  I'm getting it now,  our goal is to hydrate our strands from the inside, out, not over moisturize until it becomes soft and mushy.  Moisturizing isn't the same as hydrating...CHECK!!!

If the original method is working with some people longterm, maybe we should assess if those heads have course strands which means more cuticle layers for the conditioners to penetrate, which means more work.  It makes sense that HiPo heads woukd require the extra conditioning steps because it doesn't hold onto the moisture (water).  I have baby fine strands that (now that I think about it) probably doesn't require that much effort for moisture to get to the one cuticle layer even tho I am LoPo.  When doing all the opening the cuticle via BS, steaming and hot water, its overkill.  This is an Ah-Ha moment for me!  I over analyze everything so don't be surprised if none of this makes sense to you, Lol.  

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I did the color a few days before the clct. I'm wondering what is different as well. I'm hoping its just build up. But if this doesn't work I'm going to try using baking soda to open the cuticles to see if that helps. I really want it to work so I can stop using the permanent hair color.



I was going to suggest to try using BS and then the color product.  I think you just need to get those cuticles open.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 26, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Hi everyone,  I have tried the modified method and it is not for me. I haven't had any tangles but it doesn't seem to work the same way for me that the original method did.  I need the BS and the DC to make my totally defined 3c hair feel right.  It is totally defined with the modified method but I feel like I could get a tangle from the modified. I do the method to avoid tangles and i don't want to take any chances because my retention has been so good with the original.  I just can't take the chance.  I envy you ladies who can benefit from the modified because it is so much easier.



HopefulOne is your hair fine, med or course??

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 26, 2015)

Duplicate post.


----------



## sweetpea7 (Mar 26, 2015)

Did the original method last night and this morning. I forgot to put gel in since I was running behind.  My hair is very blah. Not really defined when it dried. I realized deep con over night does nothing special for me. 

I prefer Dubai dee's method but I do clay+milk, KCNT(instead of aloe vera juice) and then FSG. I can do that all in the morning or at night at it takes about 25 min


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 26, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> HopefulOne is your hair fine, med or course??  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



My hair is fine and I suffer Alopecia.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I did the color a few days before the clct. I'm wondering what is different as well. I'm hoping its just build up. But if this doesn't work I'm going to try using baking soda to open the cuticles to see if that helps. I really want it to work so I can stop using the permanent hair color.


  what color shampoo did you use? I won't be coloring my hair until next year, but I would like to see what is out there. You know I'm not wearing my hair out.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Wow, your hair really won't be forced into any kind of submission will it Like you suggested to me, maybe you could add 1 spoon to your rhassoul, if anything it should help your rhassoul last a little longer and maybe add a some extra cleansing, coupled with the moisturising properties of rhassoul(?) Or did it just do nothing at all for you?



She is a bit stubborn. Not sure where she gets it from  

I will probably mix it in at some point. But I want to see if I can get a good rhassoul/calcium bentonite blend going. I have so many experiments I want to do  They need to hurry up and deliver my clay. Their messing up my progress.

It won't hurt to add it but it really did do nothing for my hair. I think my hair may have ended up with more water in it but that didn't seem to give me any tangible results like definition, or sheen or softness.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Without adding conditioner to my usual 3 tsp. the mix was significantly less than I needed. I had to fill it out with more rhassoul.
> 
> This mornings rinse out went well and i'm onto my day. I'll take pics in the bathroom at work when it's dry!
> I don't notice any immediate differences between using ACV vs Aloe Vera juice but the truth always comes out when it's completely dry so we'll see.
> ...



oh yeah, I forgot about the conditioner. Makes sense now.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> This is all resonating with me!  I'm getting it now,  *our goal is to hydrate our strands from the inside, out, not over moisturize until it becomes soft and mushy.  Moisturizing isn't the same as hydrating...CHECK!!!*
> 
> If the original method is working with some people longterm, maybe we should assess if those heads have course strands which means more cuticle layers for the conditioners to penetrate, which means more work.  It makes sense that HiPo heads woukd require the extra conditioning steps because it doesn't hold onto the moisture (water).  I have baby fine strands that (now that I think about it) probably doesn't require that much effort for moisture to get to the one cuticle layer even tho I am LoPo.  When doing all the opening the cuticle via BS, steaming and hot water, its overkill.  This is an Ah-Ha moment for me!  I over analyze everything so don't be surprised if none of this makes sense to you, Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Yep, you got it.

I overthink everything too. I want to know why. I haven't yet figured out why for me super soft hair means no definition. I think there are characteristics to our hair that we can't see and feel. And those small differences are impacted by the various components of the different regimens. 

Between the two of us we will figure it out


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I was going to suggest to try using BS and then the color product.  I think you just need to get those cuticles open.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I think you may be right. I'm going to give it a break for now and try the BS next week. If it works I will be doing the happy dance.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> My hair is fine and I suffer Alopecia.



Is your alopecia getting any better. Seeing any improvements while doing the regimen. You may have told us but I get lost with the progress in this thread.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> what color shampoo did you use? I won't be coloring my hair until next year, but I would like to see what is out there. You know I'm not wearing my hair out.



I'm using the Diety Color Change Shampoo

If I can get it to work I will be sticking with it because it doesn't have the limitations of semi-permanent or permanent colors. But so far it acts like a semi-permanent color on my hair. It doesn't attach to my grays very well. The rest of my hair looks good


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Is your alopecia getting any better. Seeing any improvements while doing the regimen. You may have told us but I get lost with the progress in this thread.



Thanks for asking.  I think that I have scarring Alopecia and there is nothing that can be done for the spot.  I have tried injections of steroids, sprinolactone. Rogaine and no hope.  I have a style that I wear that disguises my loss but you can see why I am so anxious to avoid tangles.  I can't afford to lose any hair


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 26, 2015)

sweetpea7 said:


> Did the original method last night and this morning. I forgot to put gel in since I was running behind.  My hair is very blah. Not really defined when it dried. I realized deep con over night does nothing special for me.
> 
> I prefer Dubai dee's method but I do clay+milk, KCNT(instead of aloe vera juice) and then FSG. I can do that all in the morning or at night at it takes about 25 min



sweetpea7 How is it taking you such a short time to separate your strands during both the clay and the gel steps?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Thanks for asking.  I think that I have scarring Alopecia and there is nothing that can be done for the spot.  I have tried injections of steroids, sprinolactone. Rogaine and no hope.  I have a style that I wear that disguises my loss but you can see why I am so anxious to avoid tangles.  I can't afford to lose any hair



Well never give up hope. Many on the board have had alopecia,  including myself and have recovered or made great progress. Its possible that you just haven't found the right treatment for you yet


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 26, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Thanks for asking.  I think that I have scarring Alopecia and there is nothing that can be done for the spot.  I have tried injections of steroids, sprinolactone. Rogaine and no hope.  I have a style that I wear that disguises my loss but you can see why I am so anxious to avoid tangles.  I can't afford to lose any hair


  what about your diet, or any deficiencies going? Have you tried stimulating therapies or techniques?


----------



## sweetpea7 (Mar 26, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> sweetpea7 How is it taking you such a short time to separate your strands during both the clay and the gel steps?



well  My clay mixture is watery so I pour it on my hair massage and rinse after a few minutes. I have Aztec bentonite clay, no matter how much clay, water, etc I use it will not thicken up. But it defines my hair very well. 

I don't so the strand separation with my leave in or gel I split my hair into 10 sections and apply them one after another 

However, I don't have great definition when my hair is dry but it's coming along


----------



## sweetpea7 (Mar 26, 2015)

Really wish someone within 30 miles of me (S.E michigan approx 45 min from Detroit) could do Dubai dees method on my hair. I really want a good thick clay wash


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2015)

sweetpea7 said:


> well  My clay mixture is watery so I pour it on my hair massage and rinse after a few minutes. I have Aztec bentonite clay, no matter how much clay, water, etc I use it will not thicken up. But it defines my hair very well.
> 
> I don't so the strand separation with my leave in or gel I split my hair into 10 sections and apply them one after another
> 
> However, I don't have great definition when my hair is dry but it's coming along



If you are using 1/4 cup of ACV like the rest of us, your clay isn't going to thicken up. If you want a thicker clay wash you will have to reduce the ACV. Not sure why the ACV thins out the clay so much.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 26, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> what about your diet, or any deficiencies going? Have you tried stimulating therapies or techniques?



I have tried everything and this spot has been ther about 20 years


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 26, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I have tried everything and this spot has been ther about 20 years


  would you consider hair implant in that area? I wonder what is the cost for a small area?


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 26, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> would you consider hair implant in that area? I wonder what is the cost for a small area?


  I googled and saw that it ranges from ) $2000-$3000 per session and the area. It could probably be financed as well. Just throwing options out there. I know, but don't know how you feel. I believe anything is possible. Don't give up!


----------



## aharri23 (Mar 26, 2015)

Loving the spray gel method! My curls separate on their own and im saving product...I may give flaxseed gel another try with the spray bottle method because I tried to apply it with my hands and my hair felt hard.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> aharri23;21271661[/USER]]Loving the spray gel method! My curls separate on their own and im saving product...I may give flaxseed gel another try with the spray bottle method because I tried to apply it with my hands and my hair felt hard.



Maybe try adding the okra to it or something else that is slippery. I tried applying it with my hands and applying it with the spray bottle, it was about the same. With the spray bottle however, it hit my curls was it. I couldn't get my fingers through my hair after I sprayed it  

I wonder if I added some kknt to it if it would work out better. 

Let me know if it works for you. I'm officially afraid of flax seed gel.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Maybe try adding the okra to it or something else that is slippery. I tried applying it with my hands and applying it with the spray bottle, it was about the same. With the spray bottle however, it hit my curls was it. I couldn't get my fingers through my hair after I sprayed it
> 
> I wonder if I added some kknt to it if it would work out better.
> 
> Let me know if it works for you. I'm officially afraid of flax seed gel.



Lol. Did you use dubaidee's recipe? I made some and mine had decent slip. It didn't define my stubborn area as well as HC but I liked my hair overall.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Lol. Did you use dubaidee's recipe? I made some and mine had decent slip. It didn't define my stubborn area as well as HC but I liked my hair overall.



Yes, I used her recipe. The second time I made it I added marshmallow to it. It still was bad. I just figured I would try it again later after I used up what I already have. Maybe in the fall I will feel more like experimenting.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 26, 2015)

I got a real surprise when I attempted to roller set my hair using orange perm rods...it came out ok but the real surprise was how tangled my hair was afterward.  It wasn't picture worthy but I did enjoy the smooth curls for a day and a half.  I couldn't make two whole days and I was in a hurry so I cowashed with Tresemme Naturals and tried to detangle and it was like locks. I had to go Modified MHM (clay and gel) just to detangle.  I really love what clay does for my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I got a real surprise when I attempted to roller set my hair using orange perm rods...it came out ok but the real surprise was how tangled my hair was afterward.  It wasn't picture worthy but I did enjoy the smooth curls for a day and a half.  I couldn't make two whole days and I was in a hurry so I cowashed with Tresemme Naturals and tried to detangle and it was like locks. I had to go Modified MHM (clay and gel) just to detangle.  I really love what clay does for my hair.



Do you know why it was so tangled?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Do you know why it was so tangled?


I think I need my ends trimmed. My hair is super fine and super coily.  I was really sad too because it took forever to set because I was trying to detangle to my prenatural level as I was setting.  I was crazy tangly.


----------



## tashboog (Mar 26, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> My hair is fine and I suffer Alopecia.


HopefulOne I'm going through the same thing . I'd started losing my hair in my late 20's and I'm now in my early 40's. I was diagnosed with scarring alopecia too. I've been to many dermatologists, I've seen a natural doctor, and I got some bio testing done but no one can tell me my underlying issue. All I've been told is that my body is attacking my hair follicles but no solution to stop it .

I did the bald spot regimen for 7 months per pinkecube's suggestion and it didn't  help me get my hair back . It did help a little but I still have noticeable spots in my head. I think scarring alopecia is different from traction alopecia or any other form of alopecia cuz the hair follicles are permanently damaged so it's a little harder to get the hair to grow back in those areas. I've lost hair at my temples and my crown and it can get quite depressing, but I'm thankful that I can cover up my spots and somewhat wear my hair down. One thing I can say is my hair is doing a lot better since I've started doing MHM.  I'm hopeful that I can still make progress with my bald spots on this regimen .


----------



## kiannack (Mar 26, 2015)

tashboog said:


> HopefulOne I'm going through the same thing . I'd started losing my hair in my late 20's and I'm now in my early 40's. I was diagnosed with scarring alopecia too. I've been to many dermatologists, I've seen a natural doctor, and I got some bio testing done but no one can tell me my underlying issue. All I've been told is that my body is attacking my hair follicles but no solution to stop it .
> 
> I did the bald spot regimen for 7 months per pinkecube's suggestion and it didn't  help me get my hair back . It did help a little but I still have noticeable spots in my head. I think scarring alopecia is different from traction alopecia or any other form of alopecia cuz the hair follicles are permanently damaged so it's a little harder to get the hair to grow back in those areas. I've lost hair at my temples and my crown and it can get quite depressing, but I'm thankful that I can cover up my spots and somewhat wear my hair down. One thing I can say is my hair is doing a lot better since I've started doing MHM.  I'm hopeful that I can still make progress with my bald spots on this regimen .



I'm also a member of the scarring alopecia club. I've had it for about a decade. I started the Paleo diet by cutting out all grains and wheat from my diet and that has stopped the alopecia in its tracks and a bunch of other health issues are gone too. There are a bunch of articles on how we are not meant to eat wheat etc and that causes inflammation in the body that results in a bunch of autoimmune disorders. 
The alopecia came back last year and I was afraid I'd lose the rest of my hair. I've read stores of people whose bodies have healed from the Paleo diet so I have my fingers crossed .


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 26, 2015)

On the BNB website, their recommendation is to not use the sodium bentonite clay if you're protein sensitive. Just thought I'd share if someone is thinking of using it soon or have used it and had bad results but didn't know why.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2015)

[USER=266376 said:
			
		

> tashboog[/USER];21272421]@HopefulOne I'm going through the same thing . I'd started losing my hair in my late 20's and I'm now in my early 40's. I was diagnosed with scarring alopecia too. I've been to many dermatologists, I've seen a natural doctor, and I got some bio testing done but no one can tell me my underlying issue. All I've been told is that my body is attacking my hair follicles but no solution to stop it .
> 
> I did the bald spot regimen for 7 months per pinkecube's suggestion and it didn't help me get my hair back . It did help a little but I still have noticeable spots in my head. I think scarring alopecia is different from traction alopecia or any other form of alopecia cuz the hair follicles are permanently damaged so it's a little harder to get the hair to grow back in those areas. I've lost hair at my temples and my crown and it can get quite depressing, but I'm thankful that I can cover up my spots and somewhat wear my hair down. One thing I can say is my hair is doing a lot better since I've started doing MHM. I'm hopeful that I can still make progress with my bald spots on this regimen .


 
I thought the area in your crown had gotten noticeably smaller. Is that not true? When I saw the pics, I thought it was better.

I know your temples didn't come back but I think those come back last and not first. JMO


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> On the BNB website, their recommendation is to not use the sodium bentonite clay if you're protein sensitive. Just thought I'd share if someone is thinking of using it soon or have used it and had bad results but didn't know why.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


 
What's the BNB site? I will keep this in mind. I will use it but not often. Fortunately it didn't make my hair hard like protein but it didn't make it soft either.


----------



## tashboog (Mar 26, 2015)

kiannack said:


> I'm also a member of the scarring alopecia club. I've had it for about a decade. I started the Paleo diet by cutting out all grains and wheat from my diet and that has stopped the alopecia in its tracks and a bunch of other health issues are gone too. There are a bunch of articles on how we are not meant to eat wheat etc and that causes inflammation in the body that results in a bunch of autoimmune disorders.
> The alopecia came back last year and I was afraid I'd lose the rest of my hair. I've read stores of people whose bodies have healed from the Paleo diet so I have my fingers crossed .


kiannack I've done the paleo diet too once I've found out that I have allergens to wheat, gluten, soy, dairy, almonds, and eggs. I can't really eat like everyone else or I will pay dearly for it. My point is that changing my diet still hasn't healed my alopecia but my hair is doing better since I've changed my eating habits . However, I am glad that the paleo diet has worked to heal your alopecia .


----------



## tashboog (Mar 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I thought the area in your crown had gotten noticeably smaller. Is that not true? When I saw the pics, I thought it was better.
> 
> I know your temples didn't come back but I think those come back last and not first. JMO


faithVA yes my crown has gotten smaller and that's why I had stated that bald spot regimen did help my hair a little . I also think the more water that's hitting my scalp the more I'll see improvement with those areas.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What's the BNB site? I will keep this in mind. I will use it but not often. Fortunately it didn't make my hair hard like protein but it didn't make it soft either.



butters n bars

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## CoveredGirl (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi All!

I just BC'd last week and as a result I have a 2" TWA of 4C frizzy hair all over. I plan on wigging it for the next 6 months anyway so I really want to incorporate MHM into my regimen but have a few questions- please help 

1. How do you guys keep the baggy on overnight? Nothing seems to prevent the baggy from slipping off by the morning.

2. Anyone discover a method to reduce/eliminate the "CRUNCH" noise under the wig?

3.  Any restrictions to using DevaCurl No Poo as my co-wash and Kanechom as my DC? I love these two together plus I gotta use up my stash!

4. With all this moisture, when do you incorporate some protein? Am I missing something? 

5. MY MHM REGIMEN: This is what I'm thinking about daily-- please let me know if I'm on the right track:

Every Night: Steps 1-4 and DC/Baggy overnight with Kanechom; Red Pimento Oil/Castor Oil on scalp 

Every Morning: Rinse out DC, Spray with aloe vera juice (recommended by stylist), Design Essentials Naturals Leave In, Olive Oil (seal), Design Essentials Curling Creme Gel (to curl define/seal/protect/flatten TWA under wig) then repeat Steps 1-4 etc at night.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 26, 2015)

kiannack said:


> I'm also a member of the scarring alopecia club. I've had it for about a decade. I started the Paleo diet by cutting out all grains and wheat from my diet and that has stopped the alopecia in its tracks and a bunch of other health issues are gone too. There are a bunch of articles on how we are not meant to eat wheat etc and that causes inflammation in the body that results in a bunch of autoimmune disorders. The alopecia came back last year and I was afraid I'd lose the rest of my hair. I've read stores of people whose bodies have healed from the Paleo diet so I have my fingers crossed .


I know this is off topic but I read somewhere that refined sugar is also an inflammation culprit. I know from personal experience that eliminating sweetened drinks stopped the lower extremity swelling and reduced some gastrointestinal issues.


----------



## tashboog (Mar 26, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I have tried everything and this spot has been ther about 20 years


HopefulOne my previous post might have come across a bit negative and that wasn't my attention. Since I've been on this forum my alopecia areas have improved greatly. I want to post pics to show you but I'm still kind of embarrassed to post those pics. My crown was really bad when I first started my journey but when I showed faithVA my pics she thinks that I can heal my crown in about 2 years . The bald spot regimen seemed to improve my crown cuz it was wide like a 3 lane highway but now it's more like a single lane . The one thing I've been doing is massaging those areas and using the NJoy oil and using a dermaroller before applying the oil so that it can actually penetrate those areas. Hang in there and stay positive cause your hair will improve despite of what the doctors tell you. All my doctors said that my hair will not grow back but I have pics to prove that hair is slowing growing in those areas .


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 27, 2015)

Baha_Ma said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Baha_Ma
> I just BC'd last week and as a result I have a 2" TWA of 4C frizzy hair all over. I plan on wigging it for the next 6 months anyway so I really want to incorporate MHM into my regimen but have a few questions- please help
> ...



1. I tied my bag so that it is on my forehead and only pushed back to my hairline when wigging. My head/ body must be well trained because my scarf and bag never come off during the night. 

2. That rustle will certainly be there but I do bag, silk scarf, and stocking cap. It seems like a lot but my head is small. The scarf stops my hair from completely drying out (vs bag and stocking alone). This compresses the bag and eliminates noise a bit but if you itch (or get a little jiggy lol), you will still hear it. I got over it.

4. Some incorporate proper protein during the DC step (step 2 in the original method), but there is the CLCT which is the homemade mild protein step for this regimen.

5. You don't have to do the whole thing daily- it's advised as a starter booster, but not necessary. 

Sorry I can't help with your other questions.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 27, 2015)

Baha_Ma said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I just BC'd last week and as a result I have a 2" TWA of 4C frizzy hair all over. I plan on wigging it for the next 6 months anyway so I really want to incorporate MHM into my regimen but have a few questions- please help
> 
> ...



Congratulations on your BC!!  I also started the mhm after my BC on 12/19, it was a great decision for me.

The baggy staying on has a lot to do with an individuals sleep habit, my would slide off at times too, I would just put it back on.  Are you wearing it underneath a scarf or bonnet?  That's usually enough to keep it on but like I said, some people are just squirmy while sleeping, Lol.

I don't wear wigs, can you loosely cover your hair in plastic wrap instead of the cap?

Deva Curl products are not approved and Kanchom is definitely a no-no products.  If you stick to approved products early on and especially post BC, you'll have much better results.  I would suggest you strictly stick to the regimen as it is written for now or try Dubai's version. 

The CLCT is your protein treatment.  You'll do that first and then follow with steps 2-5.  After the first application, you can do do it as often as needed.  Some people find that when you reach a standstill, another CLCT will usually help get things back on track.  

Have you read the MHM official site?  If not you might want to thoroughly read it before starting.  There's some great information there and serves as a wonderful reference point to get you started.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 27, 2015)

Welcome Baha_Ma!

I am wigging it to.  At night I cover my head with the baggie and then a stocking cap and an actual pair of stockings, lol! That way I can wrap the "legs" around my head and it stays.

During the day my stocking cap over the baggie cuts down on the crunch of plastic, but sometimes you can still hear it a little if I itch.  I'm wide open though and am like, oops I can hear my moisturizing cap, lol!

I think you can get really good results while wigging it because you can do the regimen regularly without the added styling time. The first two weeks, when I was deep conditioning almost all day and night, my hair got good hydration but overmoisturized and I had to correct it with a Cherry Lola Treatment. Since you're just getting started I recommend at least trying Dubaidee4c's modified regimen and skipping the conditioner all together, or using a natural leave in conditioner of water, a little olive oil, honey, etc.

Deva-curl no poo ingredients: 
Water, Cetyl Alcohol, Glycerin, Isopropyl Palmitate, Behentrimonium  Chloride, Polyquaternium-7, Laureth-4, Vitis Vinifera (Grape) Seed Oil,  Propylene Glycol, Mentha Piperita (Peppermint) Oil, Triticum Aestivum  (Wheat) Peptide, Avena Sativa (Oat) Peptide, Glycine Soja (Soybean)  Peptide, Melissa Officinalis Extract, Humulus Lupulus (Hops) Extract,  Cymbopogon Schoenanthus Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria)  Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Extract, Achillea Millefolium  Extract, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Menthol, Citric Acid, Diazolidinyl  Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance.

 I see Glycerin which Pinkecube (MHM promoter) advised against because  it can pull moisture out of your hair if it's not really humid outside.  It's best to avoid Poly-quats, they can be drying and are considered a  MHM no-no.  Propylene Glycol can also be drying and is considered a no  no. Wheat peptide is a protein, and proteins as part of the "daily"   regimen are not encouraged as they can also build up and therefore  drying because the water can't get through our already lo-porosity hair.

Are you using the Kanechom Ceramides conditioner?  The underlined ingredients below combine to form a ceramide coating which is great for those with high porosity, damaged hair but not for those with lo-porosity which most 4c ladies have.  Also it contains a silicone which will coat your hair as well.

Ingredients:
*ents:* Water, cetearyl alcohol, cetrimonium chloride, parfum,  hexyl cinnamal, methylchloroisothiazolinone, methylisothiazolinone,  dimethicone, water, glycerin, PEG-8, PEG-8 SMDI copolymer, palmitotyl myristyl serinate, sodium polyacrylate, citric acid, CI 14720, CI 42090

You can definitely use up the products in your stash but you may not see much progress until you are done with those and use the non-drying, non-coating products recommended with the regimen.


Baha_Ma said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I just BC'd last week and as a result I have a 2" TWA of 4C frizzy hair all over. I plan on wigging it for the next 6 months anyway so I really want to incorporate MHM into my regimen but have a few questions- please help
> 
> ...


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 27, 2015)

I hope this helps:

From:
http://maxhydrationmethod.com/2014/08/16/mhm-recommended-product-list/

Below is the list of No-no ingredients that we avoid in this regimen and  a brief explanation of each:

TEA-triethanolamine and other ethanolamines(MEA, DEA,etc):
A drying alcohol derived from ethanol, forms lye salt in water based products and dissolves certain types of hair after long term use (like wearing a product with this ingredient on your hair for the whole day and overnight, or using it daily).

Hydrolyzed wheat protein/ peptides :
Bad for low porosity hair and most kinkier Type 4 hair.

Panthenol/Pro-Vitamin B5 :
build up and acts like protein.

Glycerin& Propylene glycol :
Pulls moisture out of hair cortex in dry conditions, glycerin is also astringent.

Mineral Oil and waxes :
Builds up and is difficult to remove all residue without shampoo.

Polyquats :
Just another version of silicones.

High amounts of quaternary salts:
build up on the hair as well, although this is primarily an issue for those in a cowash only routine. Still we look out for it when it becomes excessive. Quatsalts are great lubricants, make great slip for detangling, and hold moisture well to the hair, but If you have 4-5 or more quatsalts in your conditioner, it will start to affect how it absorbs into your hair. It also depends on how high they are on the list. 4 quatsalts at the top of the list, is worse than maybe 3 at the top and one beneath the first 5 ingredients.  The issue with too many quatsalts is it will sit on your hair more than it moisturizes and absorbs. This can affect your results as well. For some it can weigh down their hair, though that mostly effects those with looser textures. Tighter textures may notice a bit more frizz or feel like it didn’t absorb as well into the hair as a product that contains less.

Silicones:
build up, can’t be removed without sulphate shampoo.

Denatured and drying alcohol: 
drying to the hair

Salts and sulphates:
Drying to the hair sodium hydroxide or any form of lye or hydroxide/ NaOH: Lye, dissolves hair after long term use.

Ingredients to take note of caution for sensitivities:

Aloe vera juice and Coconut oil. Both can leave the hair feeling hard even though they aren’t official No-No ingredients. Aloe is okay in gel, since it is going to dry and form a cast, but some may even be sensitive to that.


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 27, 2015)

Someone started a thread on this on the general forum:

101 on the Maximum Hydration

https://youtu.be/hnKbnhmKRQE 

She had some things right, and some things wrong on here. Will have to comment.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hadn't washed my hair since last Saturday after doing the clct. I was prepared to soend forever detangling but much toy surprise, my hair was extremely easy to detangle, even with no product just under the water. And then I started spraying on the flaxseed gel and that slip that I just said was decent, was non-existent. My hair immediately began to feel like hay. I don't know what happeneded?? It wasn't like this before. The only thing I did differently was use clay wash that I diluted a couple of wks back. I had forgotten about it and saw it under the sink this morning and thought I'd use it up. Could that have been the problem? It tested it after the fact and the ph was 8. It didn't smell rancid or anything. My hair dried like hay too so I may try dcing with NG herbal blends under the steamer this evening.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Hadn't washed my hair since last Saturday after doing the clct. I was prepared to soend forever detangling but much toy surprise, my hair was extremely easy to detangle, even with no product just under the water. And then I started spraying on the flaxseed gel and that slip that I just said was decent, was non-existent. My hair immediately began to feel like hay. I don't know what happeneded?? It wasn't like this before. The only thing I did differently was use clay wash that I diluted a couple of wks back. I had forgotten about it and saw it under the sink this morning and thought I'd use it up. Could that have been the problem? It tested it after the fact and the ph was 8. It didn't smell rancid or anything. My hair dried like hay too so I may try dcing with NG herbal blends under the steamer this evening.



My clay was freshly made and that flax gel was  I don't know what it is. 

Your hair will probably feel fine as soon as you wash out the flax gel. You probably won't even need to DC. Once I rinsed mine out and put my styler on my hair was fine.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 27, 2015)

You guys have got me worried. I hope I haven't wasted my small change on these flax seedserplexed


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> You guys have got me worried. I hope I haven't wasted my small change on these flax seedserplexed



Don't be worried. Lots of people have great success with flax seed gel. And even if your hair doesn't love it by the time the ladies on the board experiment, we will have a recipe that works.

When the search feature is back up I will find the thread on flax seed gel. There are a lot of recipes.

I just haven't played around with the recipe enough and didn't feel like being bothered.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Modified MHM today, got my clay on right now (mixed with AVJ instead of ACV). I did feel a little bit smoother going on and the detangling was a bit easier too. I'm going to leave it on for a bit.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 27, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> You guys have got me worried. I hope I haven't wasted my small change on these flax seedserplexed



Yeah I think you'll be fine. I used to use the recipe on the MHM website by natural50. I liked it.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 27, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> You guys have got me worried. I hope I haven't wasted my small change on these flax seedserplexed



No worries! It 's a super simple process and your hair just might love it
Lots of folks use flax seed gel successfully. I was one of them and I have a wng with flax gel posted somewhere up in this thread.

 BUT My hair requires a strong hold for multi-day hair. Flaxseed gel gives a soft touchable hold. So touchable I couldn't keep my hands out of it and frizzed way sooner than I should have So IF you can control yourself go for it Sis!


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks ladies. I'm ok really, I don't mind a bit of trial and error. My plan is to put some seeds to soak tonight. I think I will try to get some okra too. I may just make two batches...


----------



## CoveredGirl (Mar 28, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> 1. I tied my bag so that it is on my forehead and only pushed back to my hairline when wigging. My head/ body must be well trained because my scarf and bag never come off during the night.
> 
> 2. That rustle will certainly be there but I do bag, silk scarf, and stocking cap. It seems like a lot but my head is small. The scarf stops my hair from completely drying out (vs bag and stocking alone). This compresses the bag and eliminates noise a bit but if you itch (or get a little jiggy lol), you will still hear it. I got over it.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your responses! I haven't done the CLCT yet but I plan on it in a few days. And I've quickly realized that I won't be able to do this daily. I work long 12 hour days and leaving that sopping conditioner on my head overnight gave me a sore throat.


----------



## CoveredGirl (Mar 28, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Welcome Baha_Ma!
> 
> I am wigging it to.  At night I cover my head with the baggie and then a stocking cap and an actual pair of stockings, lol! That way I can wrap the "legs" around my head and it stays.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for your detailed response. The panty hose is a good idea. I used a wig grip I purchased off amazon on top of the shower cap and under my scarf that seemed to do the trick. So sad I can't use my products for fear of them setting me back unnecessarily  off to Target to get some bottles of KCKT..

Reading through Dubaidee method now. So is the conditioner just not necessary  for low porosity chicks? Just CLCT as needed, clarify shampoo, clay rinse then gel?

Thanks again


----------



## tashboog (Mar 28, 2015)

Ok so I've made Dubaidee's CLCT today without the plantain. I'd used 2 bananas instead and my treatment was still super thick . I just wanted you guys to know that it's not necessary to use the plantain since it can be a pain for it ripen.


----------



## tashboog (Mar 28, 2015)

So I trimmed my ends last week cuz I thought that's why my ends were tangling. Well my ends are still clinging together so I remember this happening when I was doing the CG method. So I pulled out my magic rake comb and detangled my ends and wouldn't you know my ends are know longer clinging together. By the time I finished detangling my ends, I had a nice pile of shed hair. I must not be doing a good job finger detangling . I will go watch some finger detangling videos so that I can make sure I'm not doing it incorrectly .


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 28, 2015)

tashboog said:


> Ok so I've made Dubaidee's CLCT today without the plantain. I'd used 2 bananas instead and my treatment was still super thick . I just wanted you guys to know that it's not necessary to use the plantain since it can be a pain for it ripen.



In agreement here. I'm yet to use plantain in my CLCT and my last one (1 avocado + 1 banana) was my thickest mix yet plus I love plantain too much for it to last that long in my house.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2015)

Baha_Ma said:


> Reading through Dubaidee method now. So is the conditioner just not necessary  for low porosity chicks? Just CLCT as needed, clarify shampoo, clay rinse then gel?
> 
> Thanks again



For dubaidees method you clarify with shampoo just once the very first time you do the method. Then you clct, clay and gel. 

After the first time you do clct every 2 to 4 weeks. Then clay and gel. The other weeks you just do clay and gel or water rinse and gel. 

If you do Dubaidees method you don't need the kknt.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 28, 2015)

So I made my gel this morning. Cooked/boiled for around 10-15mins. Once cooled I added some essential oil and wheatgerm oil. 

Did a wash today but clarified with ACV before rinsing and applying clay (rhassoul/ c.bentonite mix). I applied WGO and ran under the shower quickly before sectioning my hair in two and applying diluted KCCC on the right, and flax seed gel on the left. 

The flaxseed side (left) was slightly more elongated when applying. It is also drying much faster- perimeter is now 100% dry, roots in back and crown area are damp. KCCC side (right)- perimeter now 90% dry, roots still very wet. The KCCC has dried softer. The flaxseed side definitely feels more crispy in comparison

Pic: hair is still wet, about 1hr later.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 28, 2015)

Duplicate post


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 28, 2015)

Duplicated post.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 28, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I have tried everything and this spot has been ther about 20 years



My donor hair would not be good match do transpartion.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 28, 2015)

tashboog said:


> HopefulOne I'm going through the same thing . I'd started losing my hair in my late 20's and I'm now in my early 40's. I was diagnosed with scarring alopecia too. I've been to many dermatologists, I've seen a natural doctor, and I got some bio testing done but no one can tell me my underlying issue. All I've been told is that my body is attacking my hair follicles but no solution to stop it .  I did the bald spot regimen for 7 months per pinkecube's suggestion and it didn't  help me get my hair back . It did help a little but I still have noticeable spots in my head. I think scarring alopecia is different from traction alopecia or any other form of alopecia cuz the hair follicles are permanently damaged so it's a little harder to get the hair to grow back in those areas. I've lost hair at my temples and my crown and it can get quite depressing, but I'm thankful that I can cover up my spots and somewhat wear my hair down. One thing I can say is my hair is doing a lot better since I've started doing MHM.  I'm hopeful that I can still make progress with my bald spots on this regimen .



That is my case almost exactly.  I have better results from MHM but my spots are still there.  I hope that this regimen keeps it from getting worse.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 28, 2015)

kiannack said:


> I'm also a member of the scarring alopecia club. I've had it for about a decade. I started the Paleo diet by cutting out all grains and wheat from my diet and that has stopped the alopecia in its tracks and a bunch of other health issues are gone too. There are a bunch of articles on how we are not meant to eat wheat etc and that causes inflammation in the body that results in a bunch of autoimmune disorders. The alopecia came back last year and I was afraid I'd lose the rest of my hair. I've read stores of people whose bodies have healed from the Paleo diet so I have my fingers crossed .



Thanks so inch for this information, I will check into this.  I have never been aware odd this.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 28, 2015)

tashboog said:


> HopefulOne my previous post might have come across a bit negative and that wasn't my attention. Since I've been on this forum my alopecia areas have improved greatly. I want to post pics to show you but I'm still kind of embarrassed to post those pics. My crown was really bad when I first started my journey but when I showed faithVA my pics she thinks that I can heal my crown in about 2 years . The bald spot regimen seemed to improve my crown cuz it was wide like a 3 lane highway but now it's more like a single lane . The one thing I've been doing is massaging those areas and using the NJoy oil and using a dermaroller before applying the oil so that it can actually penetrate those areas. Hang in there and stay positive cause your hair will improve despite of what the doctors tell you. All my doctors said that my hair will not grow back but I have pics to prove that hair is slowing growing in those areas .


Thank you so much for the encouragement I need if  I will look up njoy oil and the Dermaroller.


----------



## Subscribe (Mar 28, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Thanks so inch for this information, I will check into this.  I have never been aware odd this.



HopefulOne

I agree. Also research "Leaky Gut". A change in your diet may yield a change in your hair. It will not be a quick change   1 year minimum to see any results. Good luck.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 29, 2015)

Up and at 'em bright and early. Today will be DC, Clay, Leave-in and gel. 

I'm DCing as I type with a mashup of Tressame Luxurious Moisture, 1/2tsp of Silk Aminos, 1 tsp of Bamboo powder and 1 tsp of baking soda and random amounts of nourishing oils like jojoba, grapeseed and my homemade hair/body oil blend. The mix was super slippy and easy to apply. My hair is completely detangled. 

I bought this bamboo powder about a month ago and am just now experimenting to see where it can fit into the regi. 
20 mins under the dryer and then rinse and clay for however long it takes to go to Pathmark and do my weekly grocery shopping. I'll rinse that and gel at some point this afternoon. 

Enjoy your Sunday Ladies !


----------



## Guinan (Mar 29, 2015)

I think next week I'm going to do the full method for the 7 days. I tried out cantu's curling custard and it left sooooo much white residue. The funny thing is, it made my curls pop and really defined my twistout; but it left my scalp VERY itchy and white flakes. I may play around with it alittle more and figure out how I can not have the residue and the itchy scalp. I'm thinking less product. I REALLY liked the custard b/c of it light but defined hold. I can see it working really well in the summer.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 30, 2015)

I've been enjoying some awesome hair days...but my phone won't cooperate and all my pics look like what?? Some days it feels like i'm ** this close to MH and others it seems so far away. I am mindful though that i've only been doing this for 2 months...8 short weeks, is not enough time to maximally hydrate super thirsty hair like mine. So i'm in it for the long haul. 

I've been playing with new ways to rock this fro...but quite honestly anything other than shaking my hair into place just seems like way too much effort right now. How did i ever do it before? I am truly bout that wash n go life  When i think about doing anything but washing and wearing my arms get tired! I wish i could use this regi on my 5 yr old with her thick kinky curly almost WL hair...but she ain't ready!


----------



## hairtimes5 (Mar 30, 2015)

Been wanting to cut my hair for a few yrs now but the hubs wanted me to grow it out. Yesterday on the way home from church I said I'm tired of my hair, what do you think about me getting it cut? He said whatever you want. So I came home thinking, let me strike the iron while it's hot and he changes his mind. Watched a couple of yt vids and decided to do it myself. Can't believe I gave myself a tapered cut! Afterwards I thought, oh shoot my hair doesn't curl at the root yet. But it wasn't so bad when I styled it this morning. My back curled fine but my sides needed a little more coaxing. My hair is so uneven though so I will be placing a call to my stylist to get it cleaned up. Otherwise I feel so free!


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 30, 2015)

I am trying something new I am using a seaweed mask (kelp-kombu) on my hair in the nights I don't have the clay in it overnight.   I boil the seaweed down and put the liquid in and sleep in a plastic cap.


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 30, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> That is my case almost exactly. I have better results from MHM but my spots are still there. I hope that this regimen keeps it from getting worse.


 
I also have alopecia but it's my edges and it is due to tension although I've never been officially diagnosed by a dermatologist.  I was a consistent weave wearer for many years and I believed the tighter the better and the stupid stylists didn't give a damn.  I've always had "light" edges which can be seen in my baby pictures but the tight weaves really did me in.

My hair is thriving with MHM but my edges are still practically non-existent in spots.  I am the epitome of "snatched edges" and I can never wear my hair in a pulled back style to reveal my edges.  Sometimes it looks like they're doing better but other times I think it's an illusion.  I've been wigging it since I've been natural since I want to wait until I get to a comfortable enough length to wear my natural hair out, but I'm going to visit a dermatologist soon to see if there's any hope.

I use NJoy oil and everything is growing except the bald spots in my edges.  I'm going to google the dermaroller to see what that's about because I'm willing to try anything.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 30, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I am trying something new I am using a seaweed mask (kelp-kombu) on my hair in the nights I don't have the clay in it overnight.   I boil the seaweed down and put the liquid in and sleep in a plastic cap.


HopefulOne, For a while I was adding Irish Moss to my clay. I have it in powder form. I can't remember any big changes, but I felt like I was doing something.  It changed the texture of the clay, though. It was a smoother blend, iirc.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 30, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Been wanting to cut my hair for a few yrs now but the hubs wanted me to grow it out. Yesterday on the way home from church I said I'm tired of my hair, what do you think about me getting it cut? He said whatever you want. So I came home thinking, let me strike the iron while it's hot and he changes his mind. Watched a couple of yt vids and decided to do it myself. Can't believe I gave myself a tapered cut! Afterwards I thought, oh shoot my hair doesn't curl at the root yet. But it wasn't so bad when I styled it this morning. My back curled fine but my sides needed a little more coaxing. My hair is so uneven though so I will be placing a call to my stylist to get it cleaned up. Otherwise I feel so free!



My sides are giving me the blues too but I decided I'll just enjoy my hair no matter how it looks.  I'll continue to reach for max hydration and enjoy the could I do have.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 30, 2015)

I was reflecting in the time I enjoyed my hair the most and I immediately was taken to the time I had my demi permanent done.  My hair had shine and was the most coily/curly its ever been since my BC.  I also realized my hair started losing its ump when the demi started wearing out...needless to say, I'll be scheduling my demi this week.  

Today m hair look really nice while wet so I'm hoping for better results after it dries.  I didn't add ACV to my clay today and I applied KCKT and rinsed out 90% of it.  I'll see how doing it this way works for a while.  The last few weeks, my hair looked a mess after it dried so we'll see how it looks later today.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## trebell (Mar 30, 2015)

Last Thursday I did the full regi and I warmed my conditioner up and that made a difference. My hair is looking to good to wash. I'll do again tomorrow.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 30, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> HopefulOne, For a while I was adding Irish Moss to my clay. I have it in powder form. I can't remember any big changes, but I felt like I was doing something.  It changed the texture of the clay, though. It was a smoother blend, iirc.



I really like the kelp tea it makes a difference in shine.  It is going to be a staple for me.


----------



## HopefulOne (Mar 30, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> I really like the kelp tea it makes a difference in shine.  It is going to be a staple for me.



ETA I have  been doing a lot of reading about how Japanese women do hair and skincare.  I know that nothing is going to make type 1 but the kelp does really help with shine and I have been using rice bran oil on my face and my skin is gorgeous if I do say so myself.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 30, 2015)

Washed today- water rinse, rhassoul/sodium clay and KCCC. I didn't want to like the watery clay for some reason- I think I'd just got used to the consistency of my original mix, however I can't help but love it. This version is making it easier and easier for my hair to separate into smaller sections (like only a  few hairs) to detangle. 
I left that flaxseed stuff alone for now, I will probably use some tomorrow to prep and slick my puff-to-be.
ETA: I also applied grapeseed oil and wheatgerm oil and rinsed quickly before applying gel.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 30, 2015)

I currently have my DC in and I plan on leaving it in overnight. 

I did my ACV rinse differently this time. I did equal parts of 4oz and my hair responded well. I also left it on for 15min.

I have almost everything prepared for my wash tomorrow. I just have to make FSG. 

I mixed my clay differently too. I did 1/4 cup clay, 1tbsp of shea butter and 2cups water. I really like the consistency. I like it too be watery, cause I do a clay rinse. I'll see how my hair likes it tomorrow.

 I'm still trying to decide if I want to do my usual clay rinse or leave the clay on for the recommended  time. 

Decisions decisions. ..


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm working on DD's hair.  I rinsed her hair, then clay (rhassoul/calcium betonite mix) then watered down kckt and CR Almond Jai twist butter.  I plan to twist stretch (large) today and tomorrow then do a twistout for her school.m piano recital on Thursday.   

Besides all the long hair to detangle and separating the coils, it was much easier than before.  Its starting to clump like crazy!  She has been my one kid who I believed had 4z hair but the more I know the more I love it no matter what her hair type is.  I'm looking forward to easier detangling and more hang time!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## sweetpea7 (Mar 30, 2015)

slapped some Perfectly un done on my w-n-g puffs but I smoothed it into one hanging curl and it like straightened it out. It was completely dry and straight. My curl promptly returned on wetting it and rubbing off the conditioner


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 30, 2015)

I finished her hair...2.5 hours from start to finish!  As for my wng today...its still nice and shiny, it looks really, really nice y'all.  Tomorrow I'm going to document everything I did from start to finish and repeat it for the rest of the month and April. 

One thing I did today that I never did before was apply, separate and smoothed my hair to my head then put on a plastic cap and a scarf so it would stay.  I also didn't use ACV in my clay this time.  Fingers crossed my hair will stay on track X

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Mar 31, 2015)

I currently have my clay in. I opted to leave the clay in for 15mins. I think tomorrow, I will do a clay rinse. The consistency of the clay was perfect and just melted in my hair.


----------



## aharri23 (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't know if it's just me, but I hate watery clay rinses. I feel like I don't get all of my hair, and I can't detangle. I will do a clay treatment 1x a week with a thick mix and for during the week I will probably do water washing or ACV rinses. I noticed I have to use like half a pound of rhassoul to get a thick mixture lol.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 31, 2015)

All done. The 1st couple of pics are after rinsing out the clay & about 50% dry. The last couple of pics is with my mixture of fsg & about 3tbsp of goddess curls gel


----------



## nothidden (Mar 31, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but I hate watery clay rinses. I feel like I don't get all of my hair, and I can't detangle. I will do a clay treatment 1x a week with a thick mix and for during the week I will probably do water washing or ACV rinses. I noticed I have to use like half a pound of rhassoul to get a thick mixture lol.


Hey @ahari23, I remember you from the other MHM forum site.  We loved Radiant Volume   I'm no longer doing MHM but like to keep up w/how everyone's doing.  Anyway, it's not just you.  Even before starting MHM I always liked thick, creamy clay rinses.  I still use them.  Rhassoul was the worst for me.  It's too thin and left me w/zero curl definition.


----------



## aharri23 (Mar 31, 2015)

nothidden said:


> Hey @ahari23, I remember you from the other MHM forum site.  We loved Radiant Volume   I'm no longer doing MHM but like to keep up w/how everyone's doing.  Anyway, it's not just you.  Even before starting MHM I always liked thick, creamy clay rinses.  I still use them.  Rhassoul was the worst for me.  It's too thin and left me w/zero curl definition.



Hey I remember you too! Yep I remember walgreens being sold out because of us . Unfortunately I have 4 lbs of rhassoul to use up, but I would like to switch back to bentonite.


----------



## nothidden (Mar 31, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Hey I remember you too! Yep I remember walgreens being sold out because of us . Unfortunately I have 4 lbs of rhassoul to use up, but I would like to switch back to bentonite.


@aharri23 - LOL...I was afraid MHMers would have the same affect on sodium bentonite clay when DubaiDee4c and msdeekay gave their raving reviews...so I got 4 lbs off Amazon. But I had already switched to sodium bentonite last year. That's a shame you have 4 lbs of rhassoul. Maybe you can sell them.  But it's so thin you may go thru them quickly.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 31, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but I hate watery clay rinses. I feel like I don't get all of my hair, and I can't detangle. I will do a clay treatment 1x a week with a thick mix and for during the week I will probably do water washing or ACV rinses. I noticed I have to use like half a pound of rhassoul to get a thick mixture lol.



I like my clay rinses thick too, I get better definition this way.  Watered down and nothing happens but dryness.   I'm now doing the modified version on my DD so going thru clay is going to be expensive but oh well.  I just ordered 5lbs if Rhassoul from butters n bars during the flash sale and will mix dd's with bentonite to balance the costs.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Mar 31, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I like my clay rinses thick too, I get better definition this way.  Watered down and nothing happens but dryness.   I'm now doing the modified version on my DD so going thru clay is going to be expensive but oh well.  I just ordered 5lbs if Rhassoul from butters n bars during the flash sale and will mix dd's with bentonite to balance the costs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



How do y'all avoid getting clumps when it's thick? When i used to make my thick, I kept getting thick clumps.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 31, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but I hate watery clay rinses. I feel like I don't get all of my hair, and I can't detangle. I will do a clay treatment 1x a week with a thick mix and for during the week I will probably do water washing or ACV rinses. I noticed I have to use like half a pound of rhassoul to get a thick mixture lol.



aharri23 Ordinary milk thickens the mixture a lot. Try using a little with your usual mix and you'll use less clay with it. The first time I tried milk after you mentioned it, I made a batch that was way too thick because I only used milk and used my normal (*at the time) amount of clay- about 5 scoops.

Also how do you apply your clay, that you feel like you don't get all your hair?


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 31, 2015)

pelohello said:


> How do y'all avoid getting clumps when it's thick? When i used to make my thick, I kept getting thick clumps.



Add about a teaspoon or less of ACV. It reacts with the clay and makes it a lot smoother. I shake mine in a bottle to mix and still tend to get a mix without clumps. Too much will really water down your clay though.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 31, 2015)

I slept with my hair our and uncovered last night as I was still very wet by bed time  (I finished my hair at 11.30). I didn't want to roll and tuck as just once I wanted my hair to dry without me further manipulating it- my hair stretches out so easily. Anyhow, I just slept on my front on my arms and I must've kept quite still because I woke up with great hair.

How I wore it today.


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 31, 2015)

pelohello said:


> How do y'all avoid getting clumps when it's thick? When i used to make my thick, I kept getting thick clumps.


I use gloves when I work with the clay and I squish it with my fingers.  I keep saying I'm gonna get a plastic hand mixer that's electric but the fingers work fine too.


----------



## AJellyCake (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey, everyone. 

So I realized my nappiversary has come! My last relaxer was 4 years ago. I'm so happy as a natural. My hair is past waist length. Lol just thought I'd share. 

MHM has been a game changer for me. With this freezing weather, I've only been doing the full regimen once per week. I'll step it up now that the weather is getting warmer, but now I also have to deal with gel getting all over my clothes. 

I will probably post an update thread at some point. 

I'm still figuring out MHM, but I'm so glad to be on this journey with you all.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 31, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I slept with my hair our and uncovered last night as I was still very wet by bed time  (I finished my hair at 11.30). I didn't want to roll and tuck as just once I wanted my hair to dry without me further manipulating it- my hair stretches out so easily. Anyhow, I just slept on my front on my arms and I must've kept quite still because I woke up with great hair.  How I wore it today.


Wish I could find a way not to sleep like a wild animal!  Love your hair.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 31, 2015)

pelohello said:


> All done. The 1st couple of pics are after rinsing out the clay & about 50% dry. The last couple of pics is with my mixture of fsg & about 3tbsp of goddess curls gel





AbsyBlvd said:


> I slept with my hair our and uncovered last night as I was still very wet by bed time  (I finished my hair at 11.30). I didn't want to roll and tuck as just once I wanted my hair to dry without me further manipulating it- my hair stretches out so easily. Anyhow, I just slept on my front on my arms and I must've kept quite still because I woke up with great hair.
> 
> How I wore it today.



Dang!l Ya'll are making me want to cut off my relaxed ends. I need to stay in this thread because late last week I was itching for the creamy crack! But I resisted and now seeing all these beautiful curls makes me glad I did!


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 31, 2015)

Over the weekend, I did the CLCT lo porosity recipe on my hair and the CLCT high porosity on my lo density, 4a daughter. Her hair seems to need conditioner, so I followed up with a deep conditioner and she was done, no time for clay step, so I finished with a flaxseed gel/okra mix and did two french braids overnight. She received a lot of compliments at church on Sunday.

My 8 year old has stumbled upon the CG method for herself as she has been co-washing her hair in the shower and then using flaxseed gel afterwards because she wants her curls to look good for an event where she is speaking this Saturday. She is a trip.  I DC'ed her normal porosity, 3c hair on Saturday as well, and stretched her wash and go overnight. She had a head of pretty curls on Sunday.


----------



## Holla4mom (Mar 31, 2015)

I wore my hair out from the wig on Sunday to church and it was the first time they'd seen my hair in months.  I received lots of compliments but several people didn't say anything and later were like, "Oh, I thought it was another one of your wigs or some crochet braids".

I did the CLCT, clay and then flaxseed/okra/honey/agave nectar mix and plaited my hair in 10 plaits.  It was so amazing to me that my hair was dry and defined by the next morning. Braids out use to be something that took me 4-5 days and still weren't all that defined.  I had to stretch it first in plaits, then give it 2 days to dry completely; then replait with various products and give that 2 days to set. . . 

I took pictures and will upload them this week. I hadn't planned on wearing it out yet because I was thinking of waiting until I had max hydration, but it's been nice to have it out and I will keep it out for a few weeks at least.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Hey I remember you too! Yep I remember walgreens being sold out because of us . Unfortunately I have 4 lbs of rhassoul to use up, but I would like to switch back to bentonite.


 
6 tbsp of rhassoul should give you a thick mix. If its thin then it is probably the ACV. And someone mentioned you can add a bit of milk to thicken it up. But my clay is thick with just rhassoul. It is not though if I use too much acv.


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 31, 2015)

AJellyCake said:


> Hey, everyone.  So I realized my nappiversary has come! My last relaxer was 4 years ago. I'm so happy as a natural. My hair is past waist length. Lol just thought I'd share.  MHM has been a game changer for me. With this freezing weather, I've only been doing the full regimen once per week. I'll step it up now that the weather is getting warmer, but now I also have to deal with gel getting all over my clothes.  I will probably post an update thread at some point.  I'm still figuring out MHM, but I'm so glad to be on this journey with you all.


Congrats and that hair in your avatar is sick...with your waist length self. . I am happy to see someone with hair your length doing this because your hair is where this MHM trip is gonna take me. I need to know it works at all lengths.


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 31, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I wore my hair out from the wig on Sunday to church and it was the first time they'd seen my hair in months.  I received lots of compliments but several people didn't say anything and later were like, "Oh, I thought it was another one of your wigs or some crochet braids".


Forget those haters.  They're just jealous.  They're probably watching your girls' hair too because they sound so cute.


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm on step 2 DC under my Pibbs with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab Moisturizing Treatment.  This is the best approved DC I've tried and I have ALOT from that list.  It's expensive but I only need a little and I don't dilute it.  I also love the strawberry smell.  I'm debating going to bed and doing the clay etc. tomorrow after work.

I wanted to try the modified this week but I didn't wash since last Weds so I felt I needed the full regimen.


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 1, 2015)

Any (hi po?) people still doing the original regimen? Or are we all 'modified' now?


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 1, 2015)

I am such a gel junkie! Y'all should have seen me scraping the bottom of my jar of Super Wet this morning LOL! I'll be combing my local 99 cent stores this evening cause I can't live without it! I ended up using Eco on some portions of my hair...this will be interesting to see how it dries. 

Today is my Thursday and I can't wait to play in my hair tomorrow! Full MHM from CLT through Gel!!


----------



## HopefulOne (Apr 1, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Any (hi po?) people still doing the original regimen? Or are we all 'modified' now?



I am lo po but I do the entire original regimen every 3 days.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 1, 2015)

I finished everything last night and ended with 4 flat twist since I'm wigging it.  I tested my porosity after my DC for the first time since I started back in Jan and I'm still lo po.  My hair just floated in the water.  I'm assuming that it will never change since my hair is in the best condition ever.

It's interesting because when I was relaxed, I always thought my hair was highly porous since relaxers always took very quickly.  I guess it's difficult to tell when your hair is in a chemically altered state.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 1, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Any (hi po?) people still doing the original regimen? Or are we all 'modified' now?



Im lo-med po and i still do the full reggie. This week im doing it for 7days straight but i usually do it 1-2x's a week.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 1, 2015)

2Day of doing the full reggie and so far so good. The only thing is my hair felt alittle dry and my right side had more frizz. I'm thinking it's b/c I did a clay rinse. We'll see tomorrow when i do the full clay step.

Tonight i plan on using protein.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 1, 2015)

Got a semi permanent today...my coils are waving HELLO!  Because the dew point is decent today, I sprayed Oyin's Greg juice after applying my gel and my hair is popping and shinning!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Apr 1, 2015)

My trader joes tea tree tingle conditioner finally arrived after a 6 week wait. That's the last time I order from these jokers!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 1, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Got a semi permanent today...my coils are waving HELLO!  Because the dew point is decent today, I sprayed Oyin's Greg juice after applying my gel and my hair is popping and shinning!!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


What brand of color did you get KiWiStyle? Did you do it yourself?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 1, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> What brand of color did you get KiWiStyle? Did you do it yourself?



I had it done at a salon...she used Clairol.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 1, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I had it done at a salon...she used Clairol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


 
I want to get a color for the summer and I'm wondering how the MHM will affect it.  Have you been colored all along?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 1, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I want to get a color for the summer and I'm wondering how the MHM will affect it.  Have you been colored all along?



In my experience,  a non permanent color won't affect t it other than fading faster due to the frequent washing while doing mhm. I had a demi applied back in February and I recently recalled thats the time when my hair looked the best. I noticed decreased shine and clumping when my color faded significantly...coincidence, I'm not sure...


I only did a semi this time because she didn't have any and I didn't have time to wait for her to grab more from the beauty supply.  Otherwise I prefer a demi permanent. 
Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Apr 1, 2015)

Currently have my DC in. Tonight session was a process. I accidentally fell asleep and when i woke it was 8pm. So i had to make dinner and do my hair. 

I also forgot that I needed to do protein. So i had to do my protein after I did my ACV. I usually prefer to do protein then ACV. Surprisingly my hair was soft & felt moisturized after rinsing out the protein. Btw, i use millcreek botanical jojoba conditioner, diluted with water as my protein.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 2, 2015)

This is what i'm working with after co wash leave in and Eco gel this morning I also did a quick diffuser cause the Eco sealed NOTHING this morning! My hair was dripping more than i cared for so out came the diffuser. 
Gonna buy my yogurt today so I can CLT tomorrow!


----------



## AJellyCake (Apr 2, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Any (hi po?) people still doing the original regimen? Or are we all 'modified' now?


    I'm low-po and still doing the original regimen.  ETA: I actually haven't tried Dubaidee's modified method but I probably will. But I also like how conditioner makes my hair smell, so if it's not hurting my hair, I'll probably continue to use it.

She also says the no conditioner method is for low-po, low density hair. And my hair is really dense. Soooo.... We'll see.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 2, 2015)

I've been away for a while and haven't consistently been doing the method. On Saturday, I  did a keratin protein treatment and then used the sodium bentonite. I put it up in twist and perm rods and its been that way since. Last night I left the twist in while I did a water rinse just to rehydrate. After rinsing, I took out each twist, added curling cream and retwisted. I put perm rods in the front. 

My hair is staying soft and more hydrated longer. 

I'm still trying to get this color change shampoo to work, so I will be doing it and clct tomorrow. I will skip the clay until 3 days after.


----------



## Ajna (Apr 2, 2015)

I am trying to find balance with this method and it is quite tricky

Recently I have been getting knots at the end of my hair which mean I probably need a trim 

But my biggest issue is my hair is starting to feel dry and for lack of a better word the shaft feels like it is raised. To counter this I think I am going to shampoo and use a vinegar rinse the DC with steam.

Out of curiosity does anyone doing this method pre poo??


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 2, 2015)

Ajna said:


> I am trying to find balance with this method and it is quite tricky
> 
> Recently I have been getting knots at the end of my hair which mean I probably need a trim
> 
> ...



I haven't used shampoo on my hair since I started this regimen 6 months ago because 1. I haven't needed it. 2. shampoo isn't called for within this regimen, unless following DubaiDee4c's modification for beginners.

I've never really pre pood before either- at least knowingly (thanks LHCF I love this place). Perhaps someone who has will chime in.

ETA: I've also been feeling knots on the ends of my hair (and cutting when I do)- particularly the lower half. I am putting this down to the fact that I am wearing my natural hair unstretched, so perhaps this is what comes with the territory(?).


----------



## faithVA (Apr 2, 2015)

Ajna said:


> I am trying to find balance with this method and it is quite tricky
> 
> Recently I have been getting knots at the end of my hair which mean I probably need a trim
> 
> ...



Are you doing the full regimen? Using baking soda? Using bentonite? Using acv?

I shampoo but that is only because I color my hair or in the winter I was using heavy butters. I don't prepoo because it makes my hair fluff out versus being defined.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 2, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I also forgot that I needed to do protein. So i had to do my protein after I did my ACV. I usually prefer to do protein then ACV. Surprisingly my hair was soft & felt moisturized after rinsing out the protein. Btw, i use millcreek botanical jojoba conditioner, diluted with water as my protein.



Thanks for mentioning this pelohello. I ordered this conditoner today. I feel that my crown area and hairline could do with seeing how some proper protein effects the areas (hopefully positively) and I like that it has no cones. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 2, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thanks for mentioning this pelohello. I ordered this conditoner today. I feel that my crown area and hairline could do with seeing how some proper protein effects the areas (hopefully positively) and I like that it has no cones. Looking forward to trying it out.



Yea, I. Love this conditioner. This is the closest "natural"  conditioner that I could find. I've been using this for yrs. For me, i consider this to be a hard protein. When i was relaxed i only could leave it on for 1min, due to protein overload. As a natural, ive been able to leave it on for almost 20mins. I diltuted mines yesterday and my hair responded well, so I think I will continue diluting the conditioner. 

Btw, when I was relaxed the conditioner used to slightly burn alittle around my hairline. I have no clue why. As a natural it doesn't. Is this ur 1st time using this conditioner? If so, test it on ur hand or a small patch of hair.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 2, 2015)

I completed my 3rd day early this morning. I used FSG for my gel. It was awesome!  I made it super thick yesterday. I will def make tonight's batch the same way.  

I've been keeping a close eye for any breakage but surprisingly I haven't noticed any unusual breakage. Usually my hair doesn't like alot of manipulation. I will still keep an eye out for it though, and if I see any out of the norm; I will reduce doing MHM.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 2, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Yea, I. Love this conditioner. This is the closest "natural"  conditioner that I could find. I've been using this for yrs. For me, i consider this to be a hard protein. When i was relaxed i only could leave it on for 1min, due to protein overload. As a natural, ive been able to leave it on for almost 20mins. I diltuted mines yesterday and my hair responded well, so I think I will continue diluting the conditioner.
> 
> Btw, when I was relaxed the conditioner used to slightly burn alittle around my hairline. I have no clue why. As a natural it doesn't. Is this ur 1st time using this conditioner? If so, test it on ur hand or a small patch of hair.



I've never used Mill Creek Jojoba botanical so I will test it out first. Thanks for the warning. I don't usually test things. My head/hair hasn't been particularly sensitive and can usually withstand a lot (straight haired natural, and relaxed days).


----------



## Guinan (Apr 3, 2015)

I will have to resume doing MHM on Sunday due to my work schedule. I currently have my DC in from yesterday, that I let dry. I will probably wear a hat or a wig


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 3, 2015)

I just got to Atlanta and I don't have KCCC with me :-(.  I brought my Deva Curl travel kit because i had it but I'm thinking I should just grab a small jar of KCCC and leave it with a relative when I leave.  Ain't nobody got time for bad vacation hair.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Lisa (Apr 3, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> .....ETA: I also applied grapeseed oil and wheatgerm oil and rinsed quickly before applying gel.



I was wondering if anyone was oil rinsing their hair. I did this on Monday and it made a big difference in my day 2 and even day 3 hair!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 3, 2015)

Lisa said:


> I was wondering if anyone was oil rinsing their hair. I did this on Monday and it made a big difference in my day 2 and even day 3 hair!



I've been doing this since I started the modified regimen about 3 weeks ago. My hair is definitely responding well.

I did MHM on my cousin tonight. We took out her 8 week old weave, shampood with diluted shampoo. I gave her a CLCT and clay. Finished by applying undiluted KCKT and braiding in prep for a wig. She's really interested in my regimen and was amazed at how easily I detangled her hair.
ETA: 1.L/ Hair shampooed, R/ Cherry Lola Caramel Treatment. 2 L/ CLCT, R/ Clay- c.bentonite/ rhassoul. 3. L/ Clay, R/ after clay (before leave in).


----------



## Ajna (Apr 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Are you doing the full regimen? Using baking soda? Using bentonite? Using acv?
> 
> I shampoo but that is only because I color my hair or in the winter I was using heavy butters. I don't prepoo because it makes my hair fluff out versus being defined.



Yes I am doing the full regime still. At first I thought it was the combination of gels I have been using recently I was trying to get rid of the Deva Curl but then I switched back to camille rose and had the same issue.

I ended up washing my hair with black soap aloe and neem which is my shampoo, DC'sd with steam and did the vinegar rinse it felt better now I have my rassoul clay on so we shall see. I think I may skip the gel for a few days


----------



## Ajna (Apr 3, 2015)

Lisa said:


> I was wondering if anyone was oil rinsing their hair. I did this on Monday and it made a big difference in my day 2 and even day 3 hair!



I used to do that all the time and I have not since I started this regimen thanks for the reminder I think I may add it back. Are you doing it after the baking soda and before the DC?


----------



## Guinan (Apr 8, 2015)

IT'S BACK ONLINE!!!!!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 8, 2015)

pelohello said:


> IT'S BACK ONLINE!!!!!!!



I was starting to go thru some serious withdrawal...YAY!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 8, 2015)

I have my clay in now and will leave it in for two hours, its been 6 days so my coils were in desperate need of a clay treatment.  I'm liking the way my hair look and I think I'm getting accustomed to my hair as it is, the mix of coils, curls and the coil/curl less parts too.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 8, 2015)

It's been 3 days since I washed my hair so I'll be doing that this eve. 

I'm still on the modified regimen- water rinse, clay and gel but I am noticing a few broken strands- well I noticed some today as I spritzed and softened the gel cast in prep for rinsing. The strands are mostly as long as my hair but I dont feel/see the root. Maybe I have to be even more gentle when detangling, I don't know. This protein conditioner needs to arrive already.


----------



## tashboog (Apr 8, 2015)

I'll be washing my hair today too. It's been 4 days for me so I'll be doing the dubaidee modified regimen tonight, but I'll be installing curlformers to stretch my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2015)

It's hair washing day for me as well. I think I washed on Sunday. I'm enjoying the ease. I wash, put my hair up and do nothing for 3 days. 

I'm doing the modified regimen tonight. I have some old leftover clay. Hopefully I can do my whole head with that. I picked up a little bottle of milk from the hotel when I went out of town. I'm going to make ice cubes out of it and then use it in my clay. I also picked up some half n half coffee creamers. I'm going to try that out as well. 

I'm not bothering with wng's right now. And I'm back to combing my hair with a large tooth comb just because it takes less time. For some reason I'm always doing my hair at the last minute.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 8, 2015)

I've been consistent with the full reggie, except for the weekend. Yesterday while I was applying my clay I noticed sum broken hairs. Not a lot, but not my usual. So I'm taking 2days off and will resume on fri.  

OAN:  someone at my job said that my hair is really growing.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 8, 2015)

tashboog said:


> I'll be washing my hair today too. It's been 4 days for me so I'll be doing the dubaidee modified regimen tonight, but I'll be installing curlformers to stretch my hair.


I have curl formers but never used them.  Can you post your results and what products you used after your regimen.  Good luck!


----------



## trebell (Apr 8, 2015)

I have my clay on right now. Will be doing a twist out. I did coils the last couple of days but it looked crazy.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 8, 2015)

nomadpixi said:


> Has anyone (low porosity ladies in particular) had any issues with dryness or breakage? What I've noticed is my hair is less bushy. I both like it and am nervous about it.
> 
> My stretched hair is just shy of my shoulders, so the hang time is nice now, however I can see this being not to attractive when it finally grows past apl. Any observations? Ideas?


None of either for me. In fact, I have had near 100% retention.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 8, 2015)

Welcome back MHMers  
I last did a clay treatment on Sunday. I'm still daily cowashing and gelling. I'm on the look out for something better than the dime sized amnt of Lustrasilk curl activator that I use in between my leave-in and gel. What are you ladies using? I need something that plays nicely with KCKT and Super Wet gel.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 8, 2015)

Feel like I haven't been on here in so long. The hubs had back surgery last week so I didn't spend much time online. Last time I was here I mentioned that I cut my hair myself and jacked it up quite frankly. Had a stylist friend fix it for me. I am so loving the ease of shorter hair! I can't believe I was doing my longer hair so often. Anyways...I've been doing the modified method but last Wednesday morning I co-washed real quick before I went to the stylist. After I got home from visiting hubby in the hospital, I rinsed and put in some NG herbal blends and dc'd overnight. I woke up to super soft hair. So soft that the Hello Curly just sat on top. My hair looked like cotton candy with droplets of water and gel sitting on it. It didn't occur to me at the time that my hair was just too soft, I thought it was the Hello Curly just not working well anymore. I was so sad . My hair looked a horrible mess! So the next day I clay washed and used Eco Styler. My hair turned out fabulous but I am so not used to thick gels anymore. I dilute my HC till it's the consistency of slightly thickened water. So I used Eco a few more times, then something told me to clay wash and try the HC again. Well lo and behold my beloved HC still works! So happy to be able to spray my gel on again and with the new cut, it takes me all of 5 minutes or less. Tried uploading a pic but I keep getting an error message.


----------



## Ajna (Apr 9, 2015)

So during the break in the forum I cut my hair. I cut about four inches off the back and maybe one or two off the top so my hair looks considerably shorter.
However my curls are so defined now it is like it has so much more spring literally it is cut as a perfect wash and go. I am so thrilled!!

Also I handled my hair conundrum, if you recall my hair was acting rather funky and I decided to shampoo and I did so but the problem persisted. So I did a ACV rinse no change. The next day I did a white vinegar rinse  and my hair was back - nice and shiny. In retrospect I think I was using BS to much. When I started this method I needed the four days to one with BS but it has been about 8 weeks and now I think I need to switch off after every wash. I have also been diluting my products more and getting better results.


----------



## Ajna (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh one last question I have been looking at the Pure Earth Hair Wash which is essentially a bentonite clay wash? Does it work as well as bentonite clay that you mix?


----------



## tashboog (Apr 9, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I have curl formers but never used them.  Can you post your results and what products you used after your regimen.  Good luck!


@nycutiepie I don't usually install curlformers to actually wear the set but to stretch my hair so that I can wear a bun. However, I do have a pic from 2 weeks ago when I wore the actual set. I'll post it once I figure out how to on this new layout .


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 9, 2015)

Ajna said:


> Oh one last question I have been looking at the Pure Earth Hair Wash which is essentially a bentonite clay wash? Does it work as well as bentonite clay that you mix?



Are you talking about Terresentials? It didn't work well for me but my hair doesn't like bentonite so I'm not the best person to answer. And about your hair curling better since you cut it, mines did the same thing. I wasn't sure how it would be since I didn't have root to tip definition but now I do. Go figure!


----------



## tashboog (Apr 9, 2015)

Has anyone figured out how to post a pic through your cell phone yet?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 9, 2015)

tashboog said:


> Has anyone figured out how to post a pic through your cell phone yet?



Hit the camera icon in the text box.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 9, 2015)

Ajna said:


> So during the break in the forum I cut my hair. I cut about four inches off the back and maybe one or two off the top so my hair looks considerably shorter.
> However my curls are so defined now it is like it has so much more spring literally it is cut as a perfect wash and go. I am so thrilled!!
> 
> Also I handled my hair conundrum, if you recall my hair was acting rather funky and I decided to shampoo and I did so but the problem persisted. So I did a ACV rinse no change. The next day I did a white vinegar rinse  and my hair was back - nice and shiny. In retrospect I think I was using BS to much. When I started this method I needed the four days to one with BS but it has been about 8 weeks and now I think I need to switch off after every wash. I have also been diluting my products more and getting better results.


How many times a week were you using BS?


----------



## tashboog (Apr 9, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Hit the camera icon in the text box.


Nothing happens. It wants you to add media to an existing album. I will have to wait until I'm on my pc. I even tried clicking on the upload a file but it won't upload that either.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2015)

tashboog said:


> Nothing happens. It wants you to add media to an existing album. I will have to wait until I'm on my pc. I even tried clicking on the upload a file but it won't upload that either.



Did you hit Full Image or Thumbnail to insert it?  I just tried it and it inserted the picture. It was waaaaay too big though  

I would choose Thumbnail if you haven't sized your picture.


----------



## Ajna (Apr 9, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Are you talking about Terresentials? It didn't work well for me but my hair doesn't like bentonite so I'm not the best person to answer. And about your hair curling better since you cut it, mines did the same thing. I wasn't sure how it would be since I didn't have root to tip definition but now I do. Go figure!



Crazy right I am not looking that gift horse in the mouth 

Thanks for letting me know about the Terresentials


----------



## Ajna (Apr 9, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> How many times a week were you using BS?



That is tricky because I would wash my hair every third day so I guess two or three times a week but there are some weeks where I did not use ACV at all


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 9, 2015)

YAY!! Happy to be back!

We had a Happy hair weekend.  All the hard work over the last few weeks on my and my two daughter's hair paid off. DD8 had pretty 3c curls for her speech on Saturday. My other DD turned 11 on Sunday and she was enjoying her hair. I'm able to flat twist it back in two flat twist (4a, low density, hi porosity) and she had a cute do.

I had the best ever braid outs the whole weekend.  My brother (who says he is accustomed to the long straight weaves of ATL, and his wife's own long, straight blow out) said he thought my hair was cute.  Before MHM, I would have never been able to do braid outs from wet, with just 10 plaits and have a hairstyle I could wear outside. 

I didn't get the best pics, but am posting what I have. I wish I knew how to do the private face thing for my baby, but I'll just leave it up a couple of days.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 9, 2015)

Whoa,


AJellyCake said:


> I'm low-po and still doing the original regimen.  ETA: I actually haven't tried Dubaidee's modified method but I probably will. But I also like how conditioner makes my hair smell, so if it's not hurting my hair, I'll probably continue to use it.
> 
> She also says the no conditioner method is for low-po, low density hair. And my hair is really dense. Soooo.... We'll see.[/QUOT





AbsyBlvd said:


> It's been 3 days since I washed my hair so I'll be doing that this eve.
> 
> I'm still on the modified regimen- water rinse, clay and gel but I am noticing a few broken strands- well I noticed some today as I spritzed and softened the gel cast in prep for rinsing. The strands are mostly as long as my hair but I dont feel/see the root. Maybe I have to be even more gentle when detangling, I don't know. This protein conditioner needs to arrive already.


I have not had clay on my hair since last Friday!  Looking forward to it today.

I'm seeing a little breakage too with the modified regimen- short hairs.  Is it because I'm being hard headed and using the calcium bentonite even though I'm adding milk, honey, acv and EVOO?

But when I was using a lot of conditioner, it seemed like it was getting too soft and breaking a little too.  The only time I have absolutely no breakage is within a few days of the CLCT. I think I may need more protein to build up these super fine hairs.  I read on one of Dubaidee's comments that she does the CLCT every weekend?

I didn't know the modified regimen was for lo density, lo porosity heads. I don't remember reading that and I'm high density so I was wondering if anyone else had seen that mentioned?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> YAY!! Happy to be back!
> 
> We had a Happy hair weekend.  All the hard work over the last few weeks on my and my two daughter's hair paid off. DD8 had pretty 3c curls for her speech on Saturday. My other DD turned 11 on Sunday and she was enjoying her hair. I'm able to flat twist it back in two flat twist (4a, low density, hi porosity) and she had a cute do.
> 
> ...



So cute! Glad everyone had a great hair day.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Whoa,
> 
> 
> I have not had clay on my hair since last Friday!  Looking forward to it today.
> ...



The modified regimen is for everyone. Hi po ladies just need to close the cuticle before applying the gel. She suggest using an AVG mist.

However, as a hi po lady the CLCT may not be enough protein for you. You could try doing the CLCT every week but you could also try adding a regular protein conditioner in every now and then. I know its a no conditioner regimen but hi po ladies really need to make sure you get enough protein. I don't think a lo po lady can really tell you how to do that. 

Maybe there is a protein recipe with the liquid aminos. Seems like I saw someone speak of that but probably in another thread.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out how to quote a message; but couldn't figure it out. I got to play around with this new site.

@Holla4mom, your braidout looks soooo shiney and full. You and your daughter look so pretty.


----------



## tashboog (Apr 9, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> YAY!! Happy to be back!
> 
> We had a Happy hair weekend.  All the hard work over the last few weeks on my and my two daughter's hair paid off. DD8 had pretty 3c curls for her speech on Saturday. My other DD turned 11 on Sunday and she was enjoying her hair. I'm able to flat twist it back in two flat twist (4a, low density, hi porosity) and she had a cute do.
> 
> ...


Beautiful hair and your daughter is adorable .


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 9, 2015)

tashboog said:


> Nothing happens. It wants you to add media to an existing album. I will have to wait until I'm on my pc. I even tried clicking on the upload a file but it won't upload that either.



Same thing happens to me and when I try to upload from my pc I get an error message.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 9, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to quote a message; but couldn't figure it out. I got to play around with this new site.
> 
> @Holla4mom, your braidout looks soooo shiney and full. You and your daughter look so pretty.



Just hit reply on the person's post. I spent about a half an hr yesterday trying to figure it out then I said let me see what happens when I hit reply .


----------



## Guinan (Apr 9, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Just hit reply on the person's post. I spent about a half an hr yesterday trying to figure it out then I said let me see what happens when I hit reply .



Thanks! Now, I'm trying to figure out this siggie thing. I can upload gif's and media content as my siggie; but I can't seem to upload any pics in my siggie.

I am having fun figuring all this out though


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm back from hiatus, y'all.  Officially re-starting the regimen tonight.  I've been mixing bits and pieces of it into a regular shampoo/ cond reggie (ie, clay masks, CLT) and getting decent definition. My issues are ssk's and shrinkage. If my hair was slightly heavier, it would be the bomb, so here we go... for real this time.

However.  I've been buying a lot of (non-approved) products and I fully intend to use them, so MHM is gon hafta get down or lay down.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't know what I've been doing for the past few washes, so I won't try to go back and update. Last night I did a mud wash with sodium bentonite, acv, water, half n half and a little evoo. I applied it, combed through with my wide tooth comb and then my smaller comb and let it sit a few minutes and rinsed. I'm back to combing for now because I really don't feel like spending a lot of time separating curls, especially since I'm not planning on wearing a wng.

Then I put a little oil on my hair and put in 2 strand twists using kccc. I'm going to wear these until Sunday. If they last I'm going to try doing a water rinse with the twist in and see if I can make them last a week. 

I'm still waiting on my calcium bentonite from Vitamin Shoppe. You ladies bought up the store and everything is on back order.


----------



## tashboog (Apr 9, 2015)

@Honey Bee so are all of your relaxed ends gone? So are you now officially natural? Do you have any pics of your new natchal hair?


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 9, 2015)

tashboog said:


> @Honey Bee so are all of your relaxed ends gone? So are you now officially natural? Do you have any pics of your new natchal hair?


YAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSS chile! 

(Where's the dancing banana? I need the dancing banana.)

I have no pitchas.  The main light in the bathroom died, so we gotta get a bulb, climb 8ft up, and change it. I'm taking showers in dim light, y'all, it's real out here.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks y'all for the compliment on the pics!! I wasn't sure if that braid out lived up the fabulous curls I've seen on this thread I actually cut 4 inches to get this bob type look.  Considering the density of my hair, I'm actually glad I did it, especially as it was this funky shape- really long in the back compared to the front.

The shine I believe is from the hydration and the flaxseed/okra gel.

FaithVA, I meant to say, I'm high density- but LO porosity, so that's why  I was thinking of doing a weekly CLCT to see if I can get zero breakage.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 9, 2015)

tashboog said:


> @nycutiepie I don't usually install curlformers to actually wear the set but to stretch my hair so that I can wear a bun. However, I do have a pic from 2 weeks ago when I wore the actual set. I'll post it once I figure out how to on this new layout .


This looks cute and a style I think I can wear.  What products did you use to set the style after you washed out whatever clay or step you finished? Also, did you air dry or under the hair dryer? Sorry for all the questions but my hair is getting longer and I'm thinking about taking off my wig and revealing the natural me.


----------



## HopefulOne (Apr 9, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It's hair washing day for me as well. I think I washed on Sunday. I'm enjoying the ease. I wash, put my hair up and do nothing for 3 days.
> 
> I'm doing the modified regimen tonight. I have some old leftover clay. Hopefully I can do my whole head with that. I picked up a little bottle of milk from the hotel when I went out of town. I'm going to make ice cubes out of it and then use it in my clay. I also picked up some half n half coffee creamers. I'm going to try that out as well.
> 
> I'm not bothering with wng's right now. And I'm back to combing my hair with a large tooth comb just because it takes less time. For some reason I'm always doing my hair at the last minute.


 
ry heavy cream it has a fat content of 36 and a long shelf life.  I have tried it and like it.


----------



## HopefulOne (Apr 9, 2015)

I have been getting three day hair by using activator  under gel.  I follow the oringinal routine every three days with approved productes but I get such good results with activator and non-approved gels.   I  hope that during the whole regimen every three days will prevent damage from the gels.


----------



## tashboog (Apr 9, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSS chile!
> 
> (Where's the dancing banana? I need the dancing banana.)
> 
> I have no pitchas.  The main light in the bathroom died, so we gotta get a bulb, climb 8ft up, and change it. I'm taking showers in dim light, y'all, it's real out here.


Congratulations on your new natural journey . You're already ahead of the game by doing MHM during your transition.  When you get that light fix please please post a pic.


----------



## HopefulOne (Apr 9, 2015)

You and your daughter are beautiful.


----------



## tashboog (Apr 9, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> This looks cute and a style I think I can wear.  What products did you use to set the style after you washed out whatever clay or step you finished? Also, did you air dry or under the hair dryer? Sorry for all the questions but my hair is getting longer and I'm thinking about taking off my wig and revealing the natural me.


After I rinsed out my clay mix  I applied diluted avj since I'm high po then I used Blueroze flax gel cream and installed the curlformers then if my hair dried out I sprayed with more diluted avj. My hair dries out quickly since I'm high po. I did sit under the dryer on cool and low setting for 30 min then air dried but normally I air dry my sets.

I think you should take ur wig off and wear your natural hair. I was in wigs for 6 months and when I wore my real hair my coworkers still thought I was wearing my wigs .


----------



## tashboog (Apr 9, 2015)

I sure do hope we get our old emoticons back cuz I sure do miss them .


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 9, 2015)

Water rinsed this morning and thought I'd finish up my diluted Beautiful Curls gel. The gel just would not absorb into my hair in some places and I've used this gel with success before.  I used a little sweet almond oil underneath so wondering if that was it. I only did it because BC makes my hair a little too crunchy. Anyway, my hair looked terrible so I washed it out and used Hello Curly. I'm discovering that my hair loves to be naked before adding gel. No leave-in, no oils, nothing. Btw I'm still trying to upload pics. I've tried every way imaginable, or at least I think I did, and it won't work


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 9, 2015)

I tried something different tonight. I was feeling lazy.  I made my clay into a thick paste and put it on my hair dry. Then I got in the shower and washed my hair with the clay. I detangled after I washed the clay out under warm water.

Then I decided to do an ACV/EVOO rinse and my hair did not like it.  I should have known my lo po hair didn't need it. It felt tangly and coated, so much so that I actually did a quick Baking soda/water rinse, then a cold water rinse and put on my flaxseed/okra gel.

I lost a little definition from not doing the clay for almost a week, but it was looking better when I first washed out the clay.  Adding the ACV afterwards was just like putting on conditioner for me and declumped my hair.

Looking forward to a CLCT followed by a real clay treatment tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## tashboog (Apr 10, 2015)

Well it's about that time for me to do another CLCT. I took my treatment out of the freezer last night and I'll add my baking soda and ACV before applying. My next protein treatment will be a real one since I'm high porosity. If I don't use hydrolyzed protein every 4 weeks then my hair will get too soft and stretchy with all this moisture that we get from MHM. So if there are any other high po ladies doing this regimen please be advised that CLCT may not be enough protein for our hair.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 10, 2015)

tashboog said:


> After I rinsed out my clay mix  I applied diluted avj since I'm high po then I used Blueroze flax gel cream and installed the curlformers then if my hair dried out I sprayed with more diluted avj. My hair dries out quickly since I'm high po. I did sit under the dryer on cool and low setting for 30 min then air dried but normally I air dry my sets.
> 
> I think you should take ur wig off and wear your natural hair. I was in wigs for 6 months and when I wore my real hair my coworkers still thought I was wearing my wigs .


I'm gonna be brave and do it soon.  That's funny about your coworkers.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 10, 2015)

I think I'm gonna try the modified method today. It's just clay and then gel, right?


----------



## AJellyCake (Apr 10, 2015)

Sitting with my CLCT on my head right now.... Happy to be back on LHCF !


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 10, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I think I'm gonna try the modified method today. It's just clay and then gel, right?



Yeah. I rinse to remove any gel etc, then clay and gel.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 10, 2015)

No new pics to upload. Just thought I'd actually try.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Thanks y'all for the compliment on the pics!! I wasn't sure if that braid out lived up the fabulous curls I've seen on this thread I actually cut 4 inches to get this bob type look.  Considering the density of my hair, I'm actually glad I did it, especially as it was this funky shape- really long in the back compared to the front.
> 
> The shine I believe is from the hydration and the flaxseed/okra gel.
> 
> FaithVA, I meant to say, I'm high density- but LO porosity, so that's why  I was thinking of doing a weekly CLCT to see if I can get zero breakage.



I'm not a big fan of overdoing anything. I would recommend trying to figure out why you are getting breakage and fixing the cause.  If your hair needs more moisture then switch your clay. If your hair needs more protein then use a protein treatment. If neither then really narrow down the breakage. Doing clct more often is probably not fixing the true issue but covering it up. 

And if you aren't getting excessive breakage then just monitor it. I wouldn't get super concerned about some breakage.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> ry heavy cream it has a fat content of 36 and a long shelf life.  I have tried it and like it.



I'm being cheap. I don't usually buy milk or cream so if I can pick up a mini cream while we are out for lunch or dinner I will be doing so.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I think I'm gonna try the modified method today. It's just clay and then gel, right?



Yes. But if you have been doing the regular method for a while, you may want to use bentonite for your clay step if you have it. You will need a few washes to strip the conditioner from your hair.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> View attachment 325123
> 
> No new pics to upload. Just thought I'd actually try.



Pretty. Is that after the gel step?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Pretty. Is that after the gel step?



Thanks Faith. Yes it is.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 10, 2015)

I got home from work to find my protein conditioner waiting for me...only to open the package and discover it's the wrong one!

Instead, I received Jojoba Farms ( I think a Mill Creek subsidery). I was concerned as I read through the ingredients on the bottle. When I reached the 'parabens and quaternium-15 I knew I'd made a dud purchase.

I've reordered the (hopefully) correct one just now.

I've decided that although my results are good and the overall condition of my hair seems ok, I will probably use conditioner (non protein) on my next wash. Just to see how both results really compare.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 10, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I'm gonna be brave and do it soon.  That's funny about your coworkers.


That happened to me too! After months of wearing curly wigs to church, when I wore my hair out in a braid out, people thought it was another wig or crochet braids. I took it as a compliment!


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 10, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I got home from work to find my protein conditioner waiting for me...only to open the package and discover it's the wrong one!
> 
> Instead, I received Jojoba Farms ( I think a Mill Creek subsidery). I was concerned as I read through the ingredients on the bottle. When I reached the 'parabens and quaternium-15 I knew I'd made a dud purchase.
> 
> ...


I look forward to hearing your results.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 10, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I look forward to hearing your results.



I will definitely post.

P.S I'm loving these alerts. @tashboog I haven't seen the banana yet but look what I found!I think they are all still there if you hit the smiley icon in your standard text box. I was hitting 'more options' and only seeing a choice few.


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 10, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> View attachment 325123
> 
> No new pics to upload. Just thought I'd actually try.


Hair twins!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 10, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Hair twins!


 I thought so


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 10, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I thought so


January, leave in only:


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I will definitely post.
> 
> P.S I'm loving these alerts. @tashboog I haven't seen the banana yet but look what I found!I think they are all still there if you hit the smiley icon in your standard text box. I was hitting 'more options' and only seeing a choice few.



It looks like they are all there now.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 10, 2015)

I need to mix up my CLCT and my clay but too lazy. It will get done today.  I am trying to figure out how to make things in "bulk."  I like to make a lot of something and freeze it, or better yet if it can be shelf-stable.

For instance I love the FSG, but I hate that I have to get the ice cubes out of the fridge, melt them and then do my hair.  With the clay, I don't like that I have to mix it up fresh as I use it, but  I like it warm so. . .

Do you make your clay fresh each time?  For those using the FSG, how much do you make at a time. If I wasn't so frugal, it's enough to make me want to just use diluted KCCC since it's shelf stable.


----------



## aharri23 (Apr 10, 2015)

My hair is really loving the modified MHM. I only do a clay rinse 1x a week. I love how I can just water wash inbetween without build up and my hair dries waaay faster. Literally takes no time at all and I have great wash and goes.


----------



## aharri23 (Apr 10, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I need to mix up my CLCT and my clay but too lazy. It will get done today.  I am trying to figure out how to make things in "bulk."  I like to make a lot of something and freeze it, or better yet if it can be shelf-stable.
> 
> For instance I love the FSG, but I hate that I have to get the ice cubes out of the fridge, melt them and then do my hair.  With the clay, I don't like that I have to mix it up fresh as I use it, but  I like it warm so. . .
> 
> Do you make your clay fresh each time?  For those using the FSG, how much do you make at a time. If I wasn't so frugal, it's enough to make me want to just use diluted KCCC since it's shelf stable.



I make my clay fresh everytime because I use milk in my recipe. If I let it sit for a couple of days it will get moldy (I learned this the hard way)


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 10, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I make my clay fresh everytime because I use milk in my recipe. If I let it sit for a couple of days it will get moldy (I learned this the hard way)


I was wondering today how your MHM is going. I was thinking about preserving my flaxseed gel for longer and remembered that you had bought various ingredients for homemade gel, including preservatives right?  You ended up not liking the homemade gel as much of one of your other faves, I think.

What were the preservatives?

Also, are using the calcium bentonite with milk? Full MHM or modified?


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 10, 2015)

Is anyone else using Calcium Bentonite (Aztec) for the modified method? If so, what's your mix?


----------



## msbettyboop (Apr 10, 2015)

Goodness me, it took forever to get on the board. The app on my phone and iPad isn't working and when I tried to logon on my laptop, it just kept coming out as gibberish until now. What a palaver!!! 

Missed y'all anyway


----------



## Ajna (Apr 10, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I need to mix up my CLCT and my clay but too lazy. It will get done today.  I am trying to figure out how to make things in "bulk."  I like to make a lot of something and freeze it, or better yet if it can be shelf-stable.
> 
> For instance I love the FSG, but I hate that I have to get the ice cubes out of the fridge, melt them and then do my hair.  With the clay, I don't like that I have to mix it up fresh as I use it, but  I like it warm so. . .
> 
> Do you make your clay fresh each time?  For those using the FSG, how much do you make at a time. If I wasn't so frugal, it's enough to make me want to just use diluted KCCC since it's shelf stable.



The bulk clay did not work for me if you find a way let me know...I have gotten bad I just eyeball everything now

Now the FSG when I used to make it I used clove oil, orange or lemon EO and citric acid and it would keep for a few weeks or you can throw it in the fridge.


----------



## Ajna (Apr 10, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Is anyone else using Calcium Bentonite (Aztec) for the modified method? If so, what's your mix?



I prefer the Aztec to the other brands

My recipe is 1/2 c clay, 1 tbsp EVOO, 1 tbsp JBCO, 1 tsbp coconut oil or avocado oil I mis these together then I add about 1/2-3/4 c ACV or cider vinegar let that bubble for about a minute then I add hot water to get the consistency I need and I let it sit for about 15-30 minutes.

HTH


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 10, 2015)

Ajna said:


> I prefer the Aztec to the other brands
> 
> My recipe is 1/2 c clay, 1 tbsp EVOO, 1 tbsp JBCO, 1 tsbp coconut oil or avocado oil I mis these together then I add about 1/2-3/4 c ACV or cider vinegar let that bubble for about a minute then I add hot water to get the consistency I need and I let it sit for about 15-30 minutes.
> 
> HTH


How often are you doing the clay step? And you are not using conditioner, correct?


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 10, 2015)

I just noticed that Dubaidee4c Cherry Lola Treatment does not have Liquid Aminos in it anymore:

*Cherry Lola Caramel Treatment 2 cups ( 500ml) of Yoghurt
1/2 Plaintain
1/2 Banana
1/2 Avocado
1 tablespoon of Honey
1 tablespoon of Molasses
1 tablespoon of ACV
1 tablespoon of Baking Soda*

I posted on her page because I'm wondering if it's an oversight?  If not, this may be why she can do it every week- it's a very, very mild protein. I'm actually not even sure if Yogurt protein can enter the hair as I remember something about the molecules of certain proteins being too large to actually be effective?
*
*


----------



## Ajna (Apr 10, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> How often are you doing the clay step? And you are not using conditioner, correct?



I am still weaning off of the full regimen but based on my hair's response I think it will work out.

This week I used clay twice  because I was testing results with gels hidden in the closet and I had to use a vinegar rinse the first time but that was because I over did it with the baking soda. 

My intention is the clay wash only once a week in the middle like Wed or Thursday Anyway this week started with water rinsing my hair well, then the clay, follow up with watered down leave in and add the gel. Then on the weekend when I have more time I plan to do the entire regimin.

Follow your hair though I can now do a WNG that lasts for longer than three days which I could never do before.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 10, 2015)

@Holla4mom how do you make your flaxseed/okra gel?


----------



## deborah11 (Apr 10, 2015)

Are you all incorporating protein into the MHM?  If yes, what protein are you using and what step is it.  How often are you using protein or are you all using the cherry lola as your only protein while using the MHM? Thank you.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 10, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> ...For instance I love the FSG, but I hate that I have to get the ice cubes out of the fridge, melt them and then do my hair.  With the clay, I don't like that I have to mix it up fresh as I use it, but  I like it warm so. . .
> 
> Do you make your clay fresh each time?  For those using the FSG, how much do you make at a time. If I wasn't so frugal, it's enough to make me want to just use diluted KCCC since it's shelf stable.



I make my clay fresh each time. It isn't so much of a bother funnelling the clays into a 16oz bottle, adding my water+ ACV+ milk, and shaking.

The flaxseed gel I made was only a small amount but I threw it away in the end (so many seeds I can always try again). For now I'm sticking to diluted KCCC. The amount I dilute always lasts me one or two washes so I also tend to mix that fresh each time.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 10, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Is anyone else using Calcium Bentonite (Aztec) for the modified method? If so, what's your mix?



I mix and match depending on how my hair feels. I do a mix of rhassoul, and either Aztec calcium bentonite or sodium bentonite. Depending on how moisturising or cleansing it needs to be, I'll adjust accordingly. More cleansing- I'll use it with s.bentonite. More moisturising- I'll use more rhassoul with c.bentonite).


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 10, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I just noticed that Dubaidee4c Cherry Lola Treatment does not have Liquid Aminos in it anymore:
> 
> *Cherry Lola Caramel Treatment 2 cups ( 500ml) of Yoghurt
> 1/2 Plaintain
> ...



I noticed this too a couple of weeks ago. I still add it to mine. She said somewhere (possibly IG or in a response on her blog) that she doesn't think it matters much/ has any effect. She's done it on a lot of heads and says she hasn't noticed a difference.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 10, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> Are you all incorporating protein into the MHM?  If yes, what protein are you using and what step is it.  How often are you using protein or are you all using the cherry lola as your only protein while using the MHM? Thank you.



I've only used CLCT as my 'protein' treatments in 6+months. I used henna in November. I plan to try proper protein on some choice areas soon though.


----------



## aharri23 (Apr 10, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I was wondering today how your MHM is going. I was thinking about preserving my flaxseed gel for longer and remembered that you had bought various ingredients for homemade gel, including preservatives right?  You ended up not liking the homemade gel as much of one of your other faves, I think.
> 
> What were the preservatives?
> 
> Also, are using the calcium bentonite with milk? Full MHM or modified?



Yeah at the moment I'm using sweet soul magic curl stimulator, I couldn't figure out how to make my homemade gel less crunchy. I will experiment with it later down the road. I used potassium sorbate, citric acid and phenoxyethanol as preservatives.

I am using rhassoul at the moment, but I have tried using milk with calcium bentonite. It works well with that too. I don't have a recipe, I just pour milk and add clay until I like the consistency. Once I like the consistency I add a little honey and olive oil. If it's too thick I'll add water to make it thinner.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 10, 2015)

Ajna said:


> I used to do that all the time and I have not since I started this regimen thanks for the reminder I think I may add it back. Are you doing it after the baking soda and before the DC?



(Hooray! We are back online!!!) .....Actually, I"m not doing the MHM everytime I wash so I did it during one of my non-MHM washes.


----------



## tashboog (Apr 10, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> View attachment 325123
> 
> No new pics to upload. Just thought I'd actually try.


@AbsyBlvd your hair is hydrating nicely . I'm so glad our emoticons are back .


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 11, 2015)

tashboog said:


> @AbsyBlvd your hair is hydrating nicely . I'm so glad our emoticons are back .



Thanks @tashboog


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 11, 2015)

8 AM on the East Coast and i'm under the dryer with my clay! It's gonna be a beautiful sunny day and I have no intention of spending any of it in doors! 
*Today's routine is: B/S conditioner wash (Done!) Clay (Doing) rinse, leave in, curl activator, gel and i'm out the door! Easy breezy!* 
This is my weekend routine sans CLT which I do every 4-6 weeks. 
Still rocking strong with my version of MHM. I still haven't done an official length check but my avvie is April 2014 and my siggy is April 2015 and I couldn't be any more pleased with my progress. Not just in the obvious growth but the texture, and health of my hair AND scalp continues to improve with MHM. I can almost put it into a pony puff in it's curly shrunken state! The only "issue" is this colour which I am slowly trimming away on a monthly basis. Folks can't stop putting their hands in my hair...especially lately  Even my attitude regarding random touching has evolved....go 'head touch it; cause it be calling me too!!

Anywho 10 more mins under this dryer then i'm off to set these curls with Super Wet gel.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 11, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> Are you all incorporating protein into the MHM?  If yes, what protein are you using and what step is it.  How often are you using protein or are you all using the cherry lola as your only protein while using the MHM? Thank you.



Protein is a must for my hair in small controlled doses. CLT gives my hair just the right shot of protein every 4-6 weeks (my CLT contains silk aminos)  however I also use a keratin conditioner to cowash almost daily.  Some people may find a CLT to be too light for their strands and opt for protein in other forms.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 11, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I need to mix up my CLCT and my clay but too lazy. It will get done today.  I am trying to figure out how to make things in "bulk."  I like to make a lot of something and freeze it, or better yet if it can be shelf-stable.
> 
> For instance I love the FSG, but I hate that I have to get the ice cubes out of the fridge, melt them and then do my hair.  With the clay, I don't like that I have to mix it up fresh as I use it, but  I like it warm so. . .
> 
> Do you make your clay fresh each time?  For those using the FSG, how much do you make at a time. If I wasn't so frugal, it's enough to make me want to just use diluted KCCC since it's shelf stable.



I make it fresh each and every time. But then again i'm only claying 1X per week. Nobody will love and take care of your hair the way you can. Oh and if you like warm clay go under the dryer after your application for 10 mins or so. Heat totally makes a difference in my process!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 11, 2015)

Found a new clay recipe that is yum. Currently sitting in it now.

Bentonite Clay
Honey Powder
Slippery Elm
Aloe Vera Juice.

You can make a small amount and make it watery enough to go in a spray bottle or make it as pasty as you want it.  I think its the slippery elm that makes the clay go on smoother and silky like.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 11, 2015)

So I tried the modified method this morning and my hair seemed to respond well. My hair did feel alittle dryer though. I think the next time I do the modified method, I will add more shea butter (not approved) to my clay mixture. I'm still experiencing alittle breakage. I think I'm being too rough on my hair. I will admit, I do rush in the morning when I do my hair. I think that's causing my breakage and more SSK's.

We'll see...I'm still keeping a close eye on it. It's hard to tell if my hair is doing well when it is curly. I dont want what happened to me last time to happen to me again. When I was relaxed I went on a 6mth no heat challenge and mainly wore braidouts. When I finally straighten my hair, my whole middle section was chewed up due to me using rubber bands and not having enough protein. I feel like I'm doing well but I really have no way to gage it.

*Question: How do you ladies tell if your hair is on the right health track when it is curly?*


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 11, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> @Holla4mom how do you make your flaxseed/okra gel?


I make them seperately and then combine at the end.

For the flaxseed gel, I use flaxseeds/ mallow root/ burdock root/ slippery elm.
For the okra gel, I just boil the okra, based on a recipe I saw online.  Then I combine them.

The flaxseed has better hold and the okra has good slip.

I also experiment with adding a little honey, agave nectar at the end. I like the results for the most part, because it's a softer set, but it takes longer to dry.  With the flaxseed gel, I can do my plaits at night and have a braid out ready the next morning which was unheard of before MHM.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 11, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> Are you all incorporating protein into the MHM?  If yes, what protein are you using and what step is it.  How often are you using protein or are you all using the cherry lola as your only protein while using the MHM? Thank you.


So far, I've been doing the CLCT every two weeks as my protein.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 11, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> Are you all incorporating protein into the MHM?  If yes, what protein are you using and what step is it.  How often are you using protein or are you all using the cherry lola as your only protein while using the MHM? Thank you.


 
I use Botanicals Millcreek Jojoba conditioner or Aphogee 2min conditioner once a month for my protein.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 11, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> Found a new clay recipe that is yum. Currently sitting in it now.
> 
> Bentonite Clay
> Honey Powder
> ...


Honey powder? Where do you get that?  Are you using the slippery elm powder or boiling the herb?  I was definitely thinking about how great it would be if I could just put some slippery elm powder in my jar of clay and then when I add water, it's already slippery. I would use ACV instead of AVJ though because my hair doesn't like the Aloe Vera, unfortunately.

One other thing I have been doing is using powdered milk. That way I can just add it to the clay jar as well. Of course, it doesn't have the fat of regular milk, but it's more moisturizing than plain water.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 11, 2015)

pelohello said:


> So I tried the modified method this morning and my hair seemed to respond well. My hair did feel alittle dryer though. I think the next time I do the modified method, I will add more shea butter (not approved) to my clay mixture. I'm still experiencing alittle breakage. I think I'm being too rough on my hair. I will admit, I do rush in the morning when I do my hair. I think that's causing my breakage and more SSK's.
> 
> We'll see...I'm still keeping a close eye on it. It's hard to tell if my hair is doing well when it is curly. I dont want what happened to me last time to happen to me again. When I was relaxed I went on a 6mth no heat challenge and mainly wore braidouts. When I finally straighten my hair, my whole middle section was chewed up due to me using rubber bands and not having enough protein. I feel like I'm doing well but I really have no way to gage it.
> 
> *Question: How do you ladies tell if your hair is on the right health track when it is curly?*


Unfortunately,I don't have an answer to your question, but wanted to chime in about handling the hair and breakage. I was feeling like I was getting more breakage (i.e. a little bit versus none) and this time around I decided to be extra gentle and go very slowly and it seemed to help.  I have to find a balance because it takes me an hour to detangle in the clay step as is, maybe because I do it in small sessions and my hair is high density.


----------



## Ajna (Apr 11, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> Found a new clay recipe that is yum. Currently sitting in it now.
> 
> Bentonite Clay
> Honey Powder
> ...



Ooo never heard of honey powder...sounds like you get the goodness of honey without the mess


----------



## Ajna (Apr 11, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> Are you all incorporating protein into the MHM?  If yes, what protein are you using and what step is it.  How often are you using protein or are you all using the cherry lola as your only protein while using the MHM? Thank you.



Yep I do
I use the aubrey organics GPB as my DC conditioner every other week.
I also use henna with greek yogurt about once every six weeks so while I did the cherry lola twice I doubt that is something I will continue.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 11, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Honey powder? Where do you get that?  Are you using the slippery elm powder or boiling the herb?  I was definitely thinking about how great it would be if I could just put some slippery elm powder in my jar of clay and then when I add water, it's already slippery. I would use ACV instead of AVJ though because my hair doesn't like the Aloe Vera, unfortunately.
> 
> One other thing I have been doing is using powdered milk. That way I can just add it to the clay jar as well. Of course, it doesn't have the fat of regular milk, but it's more moisturizing than plain water.



I ordered it off Amazon as well as the powder form of the Slippery Elm.  It even mixed better than normal minus the elm. @Holla4mom


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 11, 2015)

pelohello said:


> So I tried the modified method this morning and my hair seemed to respond well. My hair did feel alittle dryer though.
> 
> Initially when I did the modified method my hair also felt a little drier but I think that was because it was less coated (and I'd possibly dried it out with my prolonged clay timings). After 3+weeks of modified every 2/3/4 days, my hair feels soft (loving my oils for this)
> 
> ...



I haven't properly stretched my hair in so long I have no idea how it really looks. During my time with MHM, I've dusted coil by coil. I held each clump, stretched it taut and used wherever it was thinning/ tapering out as a measure of where to cut. 

So far I only plan to wear unstretched so any wonkyness doesn't really show.

As for the overall health I just try to go by how it looks and feels- particularly when washing. Sometimes things feel instinctive. 

Just before I transitioned, I really ran my hair into the ground and so far, I know that from how my hair is responding, things are a step in the right direction.


----------



## sweetpea7 (Apr 11, 2015)

had to take a break from the modified method. I need conditioner. I was getting breakage like crazy. Rant: Im tired of mixing clay and treatments and I'm never making fsg again. Im over it.  

I wish it was easier like you ladies. I hope to back on the method by the beg of may


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 11, 2015)

I washed my hair yesterday. I strayed from DubaiDee's modification just a little lol. I rinsed and then conditioned/ DCd with KCCC and FIN Hemp and Meadowfoam. I rinsed and noticed that my hair felt coated. I don't know if it felt good/bad or if I am just used to how naked hair feels, but... yeah. I detangled with my clay (rhassoul/ s.bentonite, water, ACV, milk). Applied oil, rinsed and used diluted KCCC to finish. I slept with my hair uncovered- I am loving this (only when 'freshly washed wet' as I literally have to do nothing to my hair in the morning). I even forgot to mist it a little this morning.

Oh, and I dusted again- my last thorough one was in January I think


----------



## Ajna (Apr 11, 2015)

pelohello said:


> So I tried the modified method this morning and my hair seemed to respond well. My hair did feel alittle dryer though. I think the next time I do the modified method, I will add more shea butter (not approved) to my clay mixture. I'm still experiencing alittle breakage. I think I'm being too rough on my hair. I will admit, I do rush in the morning when I do my hair. I think that's causing my breakage and more SSK's.
> 
> We'll see...I'm still keeping a close eye on it. It's hard to tell if my hair is doing well when it is curly. I dont want what happened to me last time to happen to me again. When I was relaxed I went on a 6mth no heat challenge and mainly wore braidouts. When I finally straighten my hair, my whole middle section was chewed up due to me using rubber bands and not having enough protein. I feel like I'm doing well but I really have no way to gage it.
> 
> *Question: How do you ladies tell if your hair is on the right health track when it is curly?*



I am not sure I can answer your question but I can share what worked for me.

First is no shea I know it works for a lot of people but for me it lays on my hair and makes it brittle after I rinse it out. I find I get better results with hemp seed oil, jojoba,  EVOO, JBCO with my clay mixtures.

SSK knots for me are a sign then my ends are not well moisturized or I need a trim. The moisture on my ends become more apparent when my hair is fizzy on the ends. It seems silly but sometimes when I do my hair and I am in a rush I don't cover my ends well. To correct this I split my hair into like 4 or 6 sections and when I DC I add a healthy dose of conditioner to my palm then I cup my hands putting the ends of my hair in the conditioner while in my palm the I kind of smush it into my head, I do this for all the sections then after that I add more DC and work it into each section from root to tip for the rest of my head.  For some reason it feels like it is easier to detangle.

As for how do I tell my hair is on the right track - good question I think a few things and what is cool is that some have changed as result of this regimine but onto the list:

1. Elastic when my hair is to mushy or to hard I know I have an issue 
2. Breakage, long shed hairs are normal but small pieces that break mean the elasticity is not balanced
3. Knots - I honestly don't have them anymore I get a few tangles here and there.. but ironically not a lot of knots
4. Shine ok so not shine like when you use spay shine or silicone but my hair has this kind of natural sheen when it is dull I have done something wrong. 
5. Curl pattern is somewhat uniform and springy from base to root when I pull it it should spring back

Oh and the odd duck is shrinkage so I know everyone hates it but the truth is my curls should not be elongated for me it means the curl pattern is not uniform which means some areas have more moisture than others so I find my hair shrinks to about 25% of the actual length.

HTH


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 11, 2015)

pelohello said:


> So I tried the modified method this morning and my hair seemed to respond well. My hair did feel alittle dryer though. I think the next time I do the modified method, I will add more shea butter (not approved) to my clay mixture. I'm still experiencing alittle breakage. I think I'm being too rough on my hair. I will admit, I do rush in the morning when I do my hair. I think that's causing my breakage and more SSK's.
> 
> We'll see...I'm still keeping a close eye on it. It's hard to tell if my hair is doing well when it is curly. I dont want what happened to me last time to happen to me again. When I was relaxed I went on a 6mth no heat challenge and mainly wore braidouts. When I finally straighten my hair, my whole middle section was chewed up due to me using rubber bands and not having enough protein. I feel like I'm doing well but I really have no way to gage it.
> 
> *Question: How do you ladies tell if your hair is on the right health track when it is curly?*



Curly or straight my hair feels the same when healthy. Tangle free ends soft manageable hair that is cool to the touch when dry; smooth strands; hair that has bounce and give;shine or sheen.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't stick to the method, but use the products. My natural hair has never thrived like this.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 11, 2015)

http://[URL=http://s207.photobucket.com/user/Discodumpling/media/20150411_150206-1_zpspo91rb8f.jpg.html][IMG]http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb36/Discodumpling/20150411_150206-1_zpspo91rb8f.jpg[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   so this is today's result after air drying while running around the park and errands. The last 3 or 4 times i've used clay i've mixed it with ACV instead of AVJ. Then I also switched my final rinse from heavily diluted ACV to heavily diluted AVJ. It's made a difference in how smooth my hair feels and looks.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks ladies for all your suggestions!!! My plan of action is to complete the full reggie Monday night, then on Tuesday install some curlformers and once they dry I'm gonna go curl by curl and do a dusting.

If that doesnt work, then I think I know what the issue may be. The only thing that I did different when I 1st noticed the breakage was I did my monthly protein treatment. I did leave it on longer than usual. So that may be it. It's just that I have a hard time believing that b/c my hair doesnt feel like it has protein overload.

OT: I'm having an issue with changing my avatar pic from my phone. Is anyone else having that issue?


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 11, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I washed my hair yesterday. I strayed from DubaiDee's modification just a little lol. I rinsed and then conditioned/ DCd with KCCC and FIN Hemp and Meadowfoam. I rinsed and noticed that my hair felt coated. I don't know if it felt good/bad or if I am just used to how naked hair feels, but... yeah. I detangled with my clay (rhassoul/ s.bentonite, water, ACV, milk). Applied oil, rinsed and used diluted KCCC to finish. I slept with my hair uncovered- I am loving this (only when 'freshly washed wet' as I literally have to do nothing to my hair in the morning). I even forgot to mist it a little this morning.
> 
> Oh, and I dusted again- my last thorough one was in January I think


It turned out pretty!


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 11, 2015)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I don't stick to the method, but use the products. My natural hair has never thrived like this.


So what is your method and what products are you using?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 12, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> It turned out pretty!



Thank you


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm going to start experimenting with other natural cleansers. I never really felt comfortable using bs (fine strands), but I don't like the ACV either. I mean, I like what it does, I just don't like the idea... 

I need to research and find out what else is out there. I'm interested in soap nuts, cleansing with honey (I read that was a thing?), etc. If anybody has any suggestions, please let me know.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 12, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I'm going to start experimenting with other natural cleansers. I never really felt comfortable using bs (fine strands), but I don't like the ACV either. I mean, I like what it does, I just don't like the idea...
> 
> I need to research and find out what else is out there. I'm interested in soap nuts, cleansing with honey (I read that was a thing?), etc. If anybody has any suggestions, please let me know.


 
I had been thinking about using other cleansers besides the ACV. I get what your saying about ACV and BS cleanse. I can't put it to words but yeah... I was considering using soap bars. Utuber aucurls naturelle using black soap once a month. I think the soap brand she uses is: Dudu-osun.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 12, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I'm going to start experimenting with other natural cleansers. I never really felt comfortable using bs (fine strands), but I don't like the ACV either. I mean, I like what it does, I just don't like the idea...
> 
> I need to research and find out what else is out there. I'm interested in soap nuts, cleansing with honey (I read that was a thing?), etc. If anybody has any suggestions, please let me know.





pelohello said:


> I had been thinking about using other cleansers besides the ACV. I get what your saying about ACV and BS cleanse. I can't put it to words but yeah... I was considering using soap bars. Utuber aucurls naturelle using black soap once a month. I think the soap brand she uses is: Dudu-osun.



Some people use castille soap to act like the Baking soda (i.e. cleaning the hair and opening up the cuticles for lo po heads). FaithVa, you've used it right?


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 12, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Some people use castille soap to act like the Baking soda (i.e. cleaning the hair and opening up the cuticles for lo po heads). FaithVa, you've used it right?


 I'm scared to death of castille soap! The ph is super high, I thought.

(  @ that smilie, btw)


----------



## aharri23 (Apr 12, 2015)

Recorded myself washing my hair today! Check it out


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 12, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Recorded myself washing my hair today! Check it out


Wow! Your hair has really grown! I will have to share this with my husband. He wants to grow his hair out and get this type of look.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 12, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Some people use castille soap to act like the Baking soda (i.e. cleaning the hair and opening up the cuticles for lo po heads). FaithVa, you've used it right?


Yes, when  was doing the full method, I used castile soap with conditioner for step 1. I probably used this more often than baking soda.
Castille Soap mixed with conditioner has a ph of 7 or 8 depending on the ratios. I used 2 oz of conditioner and 2 to 3 tsp of castille. ,


----------



## faithVA (Apr 12, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Recorded myself washing my hair today! Check it out


I was wondering where you were. Thanks for sharing your video. I know a lot of people will find it helpful. The method is simple and you made it really look simple.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm trying something new tonight. I put in 2 strand twists on Wednesday and they held up really well. Usually my twist dry out and get hard. I think it was probably because of the conditioner. But my twist stayed soft and moisturized through today even though I was out in the sun for most of the weekend.

Tonight I oiled my hair with evoo and then put my twist on perm rods. I did my water rinse with the perm rods in. I still have the perm rods in and am letting my hair air dry. If this works, I'm going to leave the twist in until Wednesday if I can and re-evaluate. If they last through Wednesday. If I could put in 2 strand twists every 10 days that would be great. I will have to wait and see though.

I'm going to a wedding on Saturday, so I will probably do some type of rollerset at least in the front.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 12, 2015)

Sleeping with my conditioner tonight. My underbrush felt extra thirsty and desperate for hydration. The entire perimeter of my head is just super dry...sometimes I feel as though it will never get even 1/2 way to MH; but i'll keep on plugging away and hope that it continues to improve however minimally in relation to the rest of my hair. Is anyone else dealing with a stubborn area or areas? What y'all doing about it? Have you seen improvement?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 13, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Sleeping with my conditioner tonight. My underbrush felt extra thirsty and desperate for hydration. The entire perimeter of my head is just super dry...sometimes I feel as though it will never get even 1/2 way to MH; but i'll keep on plugging away and hope that it continues to improve however minimally in relation to the rest of my hair. Is anyone else dealing with a stubborn area or areas? What y'all doing about it? Have you seen improvement?



My front area is stubborn, especially at the roots(haven't worked out how to delete these things lol). I don't mind though because my hair is easier to manage. 

I can tell the hair is hydrating, and things were improving nicely with regular washes- water/ clay/ oil/ gel. I think I will incorporate the ocassional use of conditioner though, especially in some delicate areas.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 13, 2015)

Here is today's wash n go. A little frizzier than usual cause i used a COMB for the 1st time in like 2 months! i  expect to regain my definition in another wash or so.





  see what I mean about the underbrush??


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 13, 2015)

Naked hair after rinsing out the clay. Excuse my puffy sleep face. 

View media item 128223


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 13, 2015)

I just realized, my hair looks the same wet and dry.


----------



## werenumber2 (Apr 13, 2015)

I've been consistent with the MHM but I find it so hard to push myself to do it as often as I should. I'm used to washing once a week, so having to "do" my hair any more than that just feels like a hassle. I really need to be doing this at least 3 days a week.

My actual method really isn't that complicated:

Wash - Trader Joe's TTT and baking soda - leave on for a few minutes then rinse
Condition - Crece Pelo, Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream or Chocolate Bliss, Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed, or Elucence Moisture Balancing mixed with hot water - leave on under a shower cap for 20 minutes, detangle, then rinse
Clay - Rhassoul mixed with coconut milk and a bit of hot water - leave on under shower cap for 20 minutes then rinse
Leave-In - Shescentit Coco Creme, watered-down Eden's Bodyworks Coconut Shea, or watered-down Tresemme conditoner (my least favorite)
Gel - FSG with some drops of Shescentit Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer Oil to preserve

I use the same bowl for everything. I just rinse and mix in between steps. Admittedly, I am getting a little sick of having to make a fresh batch of FSG every week or so. I also need to start incorporating at least a LITTLE APB Hair Cream on my ends. I have so many jars that I don't want to go to waste.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I just realized, my hair looks the same wet and dry.



I think that can be a good thing. It would be worse to have definition when wet and just frizz when dry  Nice coils peeping through in that picture.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2015)

As I mentioned yesterday, I oiled my twist, put them on perm rods and then water rinsed. I slept with the perm rods. When I took them out this morning, my hair was still soaking wet. My hair just dried around 11:30. Optimally I think it would have been good to oil my twists while they were still damp but I didn't think of it. The good news is that my hair is not frizzy or tangled and that is a first in my lifetime. They do feel a bit hard and crunchy. They are not as moisturized feeling as I like. I just need them to hold out until Wednesday which I think they will. Next time I will rinse and then oil when damp. This is definitely worth repeating. I would have never thought it was conditioner build up that was causing my hair to feel dry. 

I will rinse again on Wednesday. I'm in a happy place


----------



## Ajna (Apr 13, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I'm going to start experimenting with other natural cleansers. I never really felt comfortable using bs (fine strands), but I don't like the ACV either. I mean, I like what it does, I just don't like the idea...
> 
> I need to research and find out what else is out there. I'm interested in soap nuts, cleansing with honey (I read that was a thing?), etc. If anybody has any suggestions, please let me know.



For shampoo bars I love Anita Grants Bergamot or Peppermint Babassu bars but it is hard to get so when I see I buy multiple bars. I will not kid you after to use her stuff everything else with pale in comparison. Trust me I tried them all never the same.

I also use to black soap with aloe and neem. The black soap is the easiest I get a bar of black soap that is free trade from a local store shave about 1/8 of it and put it a 32 ounce bottle  bottle filled half way with water. It will disintegrate in a few days then I add in an 8 ounce bottle of aloe gel, about 4 ounces of neem and a little more water. What I like best about it is you can use it for your hair and body .

The cleansing with honey sounds interesting - I wonder if the honey powder would work the same as raw honey??


----------



## MizzBFly (Apr 13, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> January, leave in only:



I'm so excited for you.. I was like,  "aahhh she chopped!".. lmbo *thoughts of a lurker*
 Iv'e been lurking in MHM since inception & I am still transitioning but I did complete the cycle twice last year. We were about the some time post and I couldn't wait to see you chop  Your curls are poppin' sis, I had to twist my hair before I grabbed to sissors


----------



## Lisa (Apr 13, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I'm going to start experimenting with other natural cleansers.



I don't have a problem with the BS or ACV but I wanted to try different cleansers, conditioners and leave-in too! Plus I'm looking for an alternative to KCNT

Well I bought a sample of *Living Proof Curl Travel Kit*
The travel kit contains:

*Curl Conditioning Wash:*  A sulfate-free, silicon free non-lathering conditioning wash that gently cleans hair of dirt, oil & build-up while conditioning and nourishing curls. (Nope! Made my hair feel rough)
Ingredients: Water, Cetyl Alcohol, Octafluoropentyl Methacrylate, Behentrimonium Chloride, Isoamyl Laurate, Cetyl Hydroxyethylcellulose, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride, Polyquaternium-55, Xylitol, Cocamidopropyl PG-Dimonium Chloride, Quaternium-87, Decyl Glucoside, Hydrogenated Polyisobutene, Lactitol, Cystoseria Compressa Extract, Sodium Cocoyl Hydrolyzed Amaranth Protein, Zea Mays (Corn) Starch, Glycerin, Glycolic Acid, Fragrance, Hexyl Cinnamal, Limonene, Linalool, Citronellol, Butylphenyl Methylpropional, Propanediol, Ethylhexyl Glycerin, Potassium Sorbate.


*Curl Detangling Rinse:* A water activated formula that defines, detangles and preps natural curls in the shower for frizz-free styles. (didn't work for me! Hair remained tangled and it felt rough!)
Ingredients: Water, Cetrimonium Chloride, Dicetyldimonium Chloride, PPG-26-Buteth-26, Dipropylene Glycol, PEG-40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Glycerin, C10-40 Isoalkylamidopropylethylenedimonium Ethosulfate, Hydroxypropyl Guar, Isopentyldiol, PPG-5 Ceteth-20, Sodium PCA, Octafluoropentyl Methacrylate (OFPMA), Zea Mays (Corn) Starch, Ethylhexylglycerin, Propylene Glycol, Cystoseira Compressa Extract, Fragrance/Parfum, Glycolic Acid, Phenoxyethanol, Hexyl Cinnamal, Limonene, Linalool, Citronellol, Butylphenyl Methylpropional. 

Extended Curl Memory Technology featuring: 
-OFPMA: Repels humidity for superior frizz protection and keeps hair cleaner, longer. 
-Time-released Conditioners: Provide residue-free cuticle smoothing for long-lasting curl definition. 
-Emollient and Polymer Blend: Delivers flexible hold and long-lasting, resilient, touchable curls. 

*Curl Defining Styling Cream* : A silicone-free styling cream that controls and defines curls with light hold and extra conditioning. (can't really tell if it worked. Will try again)
Ingredients: Water, Polyurethane-35, Ethylhexyl Stearate, Octafluoropentyl Methacrylate (PolyfluoroEster), Cetearyl Alcohol, VP/VA Copolymer, Polyacrylate-13, Polyamide-8, Glycerin, Dilinoleic Acid/Propanediol Copolymer, Phytosteryl Sunflowerseedate, Hydrogenated Vegetable Glycerides, Zea Mays (Corn) Starch, Cystoseira Compressa Extract, PEG-8 Stearate, Polysorbate 20, Fragrance, Behenyl Alcohol, Polyisobutene, Glyceryl Acrylate/Acrylic Acid Copolymer, PFM/MA Copolymer, Glycolic Acid, Triisopropanolamine, Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl Glycol, Sodium Benzoate, Sorbic Acid, Dehydroacetic Acid, Calcium Gluconate, Gluconolactone, Benzyl Alcohol, Citral, Citronellol, Eugenol, Geraniol, Butylphenyl Methylpropional, Limonene


I bought this separate. Not part of the kit.
*No Frizz Leave in Conditioner:* A lightweight conditioner that detangles, conditions and fights frizz. Powered by our patented Healthy Hair Molecule (OFPMA), which is the biggest breakthrough in anti-frizz technology in over 30 years. Our Healthy Hair Molecule (Hated it! Didn't make my hair feel moisturized at all)  Ingredients: Water, Cetearyl Alcohol, PolyfluoroEster, Behentrimonium Chloride, Fragrance, Quaternium-87, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Citric Acid, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone, Limonene, Hexyl Cinnamal, Linalool, Citronellol, Butylphenyl, Methylpropional


I also bought *Diva Curl Kit.* 

*DevaCurl No-Poo*™- is a gentle rescue for frizzy, unmanageable curls. Cleans and conditions very dry, damaged hair and scalp. Ingredients: Aqueous Extracts of: Achilea Millefolium, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria), Cymbopogon Schoenanthus, Humulus Lupulus (Hops), Melissa Offcinalis (Balm Mint), Rosmarinus Offcinalis (Rosemary), Isopropyl Palmitate, Cetyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Chloride, Laureth-4, Grape Seed Oil, Peppermint Oil, Propylene Glycol, Wheat Amino Acids, Soy Amino Acids, Oat Amino Acids, Diazolidinyl Urea, Methyl Paraben, Propyl Paraben, Menthol, Fragrance *LOVED IT!* My tangles just melted away! I could finger comb through my hair after putting this in.


*DevaCurl One Condition-*Is a daily conditioner that keeps curls shiny and manageable with an ultra-creamy super rich conditioner. Restores, hydrates, neutralizes odor and eliminates product residue. 
Ingredients: Water (Aqua), Cetearyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Chloride, Glycerin, Glycol Distearate, Cetyl Esters, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride, Oleo Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, Melissa Officinalis (Balm Mint) Extract, Humulus Lupulus (Hops) Extract, Cymbopogon Schoenanthus (Lemongrass) Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricia) Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Extract, Achillea Millefolium (Yarrow) Extract, Propylene Glycol, Cetrimonium Chloride, Citric Acid, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance(Parfum).  It was pretty good but it didn't give me the slip I have with KCKT but I want to try it again!


*Ultra Defining Ge*l - This botanically infused cream conditions, enhances and defines curls. Provides natural hold, humidity resistance and leaves curls moisturized and frizz free. 100% Sulfate, Paraben, and Silicone Free. Ingredients: Water (Aqua, Eau), Cetearyl Alcohol, Glycerin, Behentrimonium Chloride, Tapioca Starch, Cetrimonium Chloride, PPG-3 Benzyl Ether Myristate, Laureth-4, Ethyl Macadamiate, Hydrolyzed Jojoba Protein, Panthenol, Melissa Officinalis Extract, Humulus Lupulus (Hops) Extract, Cymbopogon Schoenanthus Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Extract, Achillea Millefolium Extract, Lauryldimonium Hydroxypropyl Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Lauryldimonium Hydroxypropyl Hydrolyzed Wheat Starch, Propylene Glycol, Ceteareth-20, Disodium EDTA, Aminomethyl Propanol, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance (Parfum).  Jury is still out on this one. I used it to roller set (it was OK). I need to see how it behaves when I use it correctly  and it is hot and humid outside .

 
*Spray Gel *- This alcohol-free, non-flaking spray gel provides maximum curl retention, definition, lift, and a crunch-free hold. 100% Sulfate, Paraben, and Silicone Free. Ingredients:  Water (Aqua, Eau), VP/VA Copolymer, Glycerin, Polysorbate 20, PEG-10 Sunflower Glycerides, Hydrolyzed Corn Protein, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Melissa Officinalis Extract, Humulus Lupulus (Hops) Extract, Cymbopogon Schoenanthus Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Extract, Achillea Millefolium Extract, Propylene Glycol, DMDM Hydantoin, Disodium EDTA, Aminomethyl Propanol, Carbomer, Fragrance (Parfum). Update...I used this for a roller set and I love it!!! My hair is soft, curly, and it looked hydrated (I'm usually putting oil on my hair after a roller set. I didn't need to with this).

*Styling Cream* - This botanically infused cream conditions, enhances and defines curls. Provides natural hold, humidity resistance and leaves curls moisturized and frizz free. 100% Sulfate, Paraben, and Silicone Free. Ingredients: Water (Aqua, Eau), Cetearyl Alcohol, Glycerin, Behentrimonium Chloride, Tapioca Starch, Cetrimonium Chloride, PPG-3 Benzyl Ether Myristate, Laureth-4, Ethyl Macadamiate, Hydrolyzed Jojoba Protein, Panthenol, Melissa Officinalis Extract, Humulus Lupulus (Hops) Extract, Cymbopogon Schoenanthus Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Extract, Achillea Millefolium Extract, Lauryldimonium Hydroxypropyl Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Lauryldimonium Hydroxypropyl Hydrolyzed Wheat Starch, Propylene Glycol, Ceteareth-20, Disodium EDTA, Aminomethyl Propanol, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance (Parfum).  Haven't used this yet


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 13, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I washed my hair yesterday. I strayed from DubaiDee's modification just a little lol. I rinsed and then conditioned/ DCd with KCCC and FIN Hemp and Meadowfoam. I rinsed and noticed that my hair felt coated. I don't know if it felt good/bad or if I am just used to how naked hair feels, but... yeah. I detangled with my clay (rhassoul/ s.bentonite, water, ACV, milk). Applied oil, rinsed and used diluted KCCC to finish. I slept with my hair uncovered- I am loving this (only when 'freshly washed wet' as I literally have to do nothing to my hair in the morning). I even forgot to mist it a little this morning.
> 
> Oh, and I dusted again- my last thorough one was in January I think



Everytime you post a pic I think, our hair looks just alike


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 13, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Naked hair after rinsing out the clay. Excuse my puffy sleep face.
> 
> View media item 128223



I'm you and AbsyBlvd's hair triplet


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 13, 2015)

sweetpea7 said:


> had to take a break from the modified method. I need conditioner. I was getting breakage like crazy. Rant: Im tired of mixing clay and treatments and I'm never making fsg again. Im over it.
> 
> I wish it was easier like you ladies. I hope to back on the method by the beg of may



I felt just like you as far as mixing things up. One, my home life is crazy busy right now and I ain't got time for all that and two, I just didn't feel like doing it anymore. This is why I buy a ready made clay wash and gel. Since I do the modified method these are the only two products I'm using and they are working wonderfully for my hair. I recently cut my hair so I use very little of both which is good because they are both pricey. But this works for me.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 13, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I'm you and AbsyBlvd's hair triplet



I was just thinking this


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 13, 2015)

I think I have found a clay mix I really, really like.

I had been experiencing a little bit of breakage during the clay step, and was missing  my conditioner.  I did the CLCT, which my hair LOVES and that helped.

So, I added slippery elm powder for slip, milk powder to moisturize, and sage powder to strengthen,  to my Calcium Bentonite. I filled a canister with water, ACV and added rosemary oil, cedarwood oil,  sweet almond oil, a little EVOO, and a little honey. 

I added 4tbsp of my clay/milk/slippery elm mix to the applicator bottle and filled the rest up with my water/ACV/oils mix.  When I added it to my hair, I had so much slip! I was able to detangle without breakage!! My hair was shiny and soft, and was clumping well.

I will be using it again to see if I can duplicate the results.


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 14, 2015)

Ajna said:


> I also use to black soap with aloe and neem. The black soap is the easiest I get a bar of black soap that is free trade from a local store shave about 1/8 of it and put it a 32 ounce bottle  bottle filled half way with water. It will disintegrate in a few days then I add in an 8 ounce bottle of aloe gel, about 4 ounces of neem and a little more water. What I like best about it is you can use it for your hair and body .
> 
> The cleansing with honey sounds interesting - I wonder if the honey powder would work the same as raw honey??


Oooh, I'ma try the black soap thing. SO trynna be down with my clay now , he might be interested in this soap blend too.

re: honey powder vs raw honey. I have raw honey granules from vitacost, hope they work. I already add it to my clay mix. I need to research it fully before I end up with a sticky head. 



MizzBFly said:


> I'm so excited for you.. I was like,  "aahhh she chopped!".. lmbo *thoughts of a lurker*
> Iv'e been lurking in MHM since inception & I am still transitioning but I did complete the cycle twice last year. We were about the some time post and I couldn't wait to see you chop  Your curls are poppin' sis, I had to twist my hair before I grabbed to sissors


Awww, thank you so much!  

But  stay strong, girl. While I love finally being natural, I'm at an awkward length, so... bleh. Try to stick it out if you can.


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 14, 2015)

Lisa said:


> I don't have a problem with the BS or ACV but I wanted to try different cleansers, conditioners and leave-in too! Plus I'm looking for an alternative to KCNT
> 
> Well I bought a sample of *Living Proof Curl Travel Kit*
> The travel kit contains:
> ...


Thank you for the reviews! I just bought the Jane Carter kit and the Curls kit from Target. I'll review them using your template once I get to them.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 14, 2015)

I just want for her to do my hair for me because It would be laid.  I have hydration already and I pretty much figured my hair needs out years ago. I just get bored quickly and get to cutting.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 14, 2015)

MHM revelation ladies!

Detangling AFTER a clay session spoils my curls. Like duhhh seriously i'm wondering where the heck my definition went and then my lightbulb goes off...nothing good can come from a comb for a curly girl, NOTHING! Combs kill curls. So my curls are momentarily gone (pic to come when my phone charges a bit) but i'm confident it'll take one emergency clay session to get 'em back. My hair feels super moisturized but is obviously not hydrated...my roots are THIRSTY! I'll be sleepin' in my clay tonight!






Even my canopy is completely frizzy...and that the 1st place to show hydration.


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 14, 2015)

I bought some black soap.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 14, 2015)

Today was a really good wash day. I didn't feel like doing the full method, so I hopped in the shower did a quick ACV and left conditioner in for about 5min and then rinsed. Surprisingly my hair felt amazing.  I'm so sick of shrinkage with these wngs, so I decided to do a twistout and I pinned my ends to stretch it more.

Hopefully it turns out ok. The only product i used was a leavein. I also used my trekk brush. I had sooo much shed hair.

Attached is my hair about 40% dry, no product.


----------



## Ajna (Apr 14, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I bought some black soap.



Let me know what you think!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 15, 2015)

Gonna wash my hair tonight (no conditoner).


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 15, 2015)

I got my hair trimmed, blown and flat ironed last Friday and I feel better about my hair in its curly state.  However, I think I'm stunting my own progress by wearing wigs. I'm honestly just not comfortable with my density or length and I have bald edges.  I've decided to wean myself off the wig by getting 2 tracks of clip ins with kinky curly hair and then eventually weaning myself off of that.

I did a full cycle last night and I can tell the difference between just using water in my clay mix versus using ACV and EVO which I did last night.  I think I was a lil heavy with the ACV because it felt kind of dryish but not really dry.  It's hard to explain but once I added my kknt it was fine. My coils looked bangin but oh well, they are hidden under this wig.  I'm gonna free myself soon and post pics because I like what MHM is doing.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 15, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I got my hair trimmed, blown and flat ironed last Friday and I feel better about my hair in its curly state.  However, I think I'm stunting my own progress by wearing wigs. I'm honestly just not comfortable with my density or length and I have bald edges.  I've decided to wean myself off the wig by getting 2 tracks of clip ins with kinky curly hair and then eventually weaning myself off of that.
> 
> I did a full cycle last night and I can tell the difference between just using water in my clay mix versus using ACV and EVO which I did last night.  I think I was a lil heavy with the ACV because it felt kind of dryish but not really dry.  It's hard to explain but once I added my kknt it was fine. My coils looked bangin but oh well, they are hidden under this wig.  I'm gonna free myself soon and post pics because I like what MHM is doing.


 
I used to feel the same way about my hair when I BC. I wore wigs 24/7. To help me wheen myself off of the wigs, I decided to only wear wigs at work and not wear wigs on the weekend. And then eventually I felt comfortable enough to wear my hair out.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 15, 2015)

Ok, so my hair turned out ok with just using a leave-in as my styler. My hair is very soft and fluffy; however My hair still did not dry all the way, so the roots are starting to frizz. I still like the look. I just thought since my hair wasnt drenching wet and I didnt use a heavy styler, I thought my hair would be dry in the morning. I'll add pics too this post in a min.

On the plus side, I really like that I was able to do everything in the shower. Clarify and condition w/o using the clay. I might do the full MHM once a week and then do my modified mid week.


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 15, 2015)

Washing my hair tonight. 

I just got the Goddess Curls gel, planning to try it tonight. Has anybody used it? What can I expect?


----------



## Guinan (Apr 15, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Washing my hair tonight.
> 
> I just got the Goddess Curls gel, planning to try it tonight. Has anybody used it? What can I expect?


 
I LOVE that product. It makes my curls look so defined and shiney. But it really depends on your preference. I found that people that like the thicker gels ie Eco styler do not like this gel. It is a very light gel, almost like a more solid form of FSG; but not runny like FSG.


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 15, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I LOVE that product. It makes my curls look so defined and shiney. But it really depends on your preference. I found that people that like the thicker gels ie Eco styler do not like this gel. It is a very light gel, almost like a more solid form of FSG; but not runny like FSG.


Hmm... I do love thicker gels... but I'm learning to hate the crunch. Ok, I'll try it for a wng, but if it starts looking crazy, I'll re-wet and do a twist out instead. Plan.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 15, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Hmm... I do love thicker gels... but I'm learning to hate the crunch. Ok, I'll try it for a wng, but if it starts looking crazy, I'll re-wet and do a twist out instead. Plan.


 
Just make sure that you apply the gel in small-med sections and that your hair is throughly wet prior to applying the gel.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 15, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Naked hair after rinsing out the clay. Excuse my puffy sleep face.
> 
> View media item 128223


You look like a 4a like me! Now what are you doing for your nails?They look strong and healthy!


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 15, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I used to feel the same way about my hair when I BC. I wore wigs 24/7. To help me wheen myself off of the wigs, I decided to only wear wigs at work and not wear wigs on the weekend. And then eventually I felt comfortable enough to wear my hair out.


Thank you so much because it helps to know I'm not the only one. Perhaps that's what I will do.  I've had a relaxer since I was 9 and I think it psychologically screwed me up.


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 15, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> You look like a 4a like me! Now what are you doing for your nails?They look strong and healthy!


I've had long nails since I was born!  I have no idea why. My mom has them too. They grow too fast to keep up with and if I tried to bite them, I'd probably break a tooth. I truly feel as though they steal all the extra keratin or whatever from my hair, cuz my hair has always been very fine. Dense-ish, but fine... wimpy and sad.


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 15, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Just make sure that you apply the gel in small-med sections and that your hair is throughly wet prior to applying the gel.


I decided to do a flat twist out. I was inspired.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 15, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Today was a really good wash day. I didn't feel like doing the full method, so I hopped in the shower did a quick ACV and left conditioner in for about 5min and then rinsed. Surprisingly my hair felt amazing.  I'm so sick of shrinkage with these wngs, so I decided to do a twistout and I pinned my ends to stretch it more.
> 
> Hopefully it turns out ok. The only product i used was a leavein. I also used my trekk brush. I had sooo much shed hair.
> 
> Attached is my hair about 40% dry, no product.


Lovely!


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm happy with my clay step.  Now I am trying to add a conditioner step, using a very diluted,  CLCT "lite" conditioner.

I took a little banana baby food, avocado oil, tiny squirt of braggs, few drops of ACV and tiny sprinkle fo Baking soda and added water to make it a really diluted solution and used a little bit last night overnight.  It was really to help me when I get tempted to do my clay step back to back days.  I wanted to see if my hair would like this better in between, rather than just water rinses especially as it seems to really love the CLCT. I don't think I'll keep this up though- not with the protein, acv, and baking soda added anyway, but we'll see.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 15, 2015)

Now if only I could simplify my gel step.  I love flaxseed/okra gel results. I don't even mind making it once a month or something, if it was shelf stable after that.

It's inconvenient to have to freeze and then get ice cubes out of the freezer and melt and then take it to the bathroom. I do think I am going to defrost a week's worth (or 5 days worth) at a time, add vit E and EOs and see how that works.

But still, I wish there was something more affordable than KCCC that was shelf-stable and works for me. My 3c normal porosity daughter is so lucky because FOTE Aloe Vera gel works great for her but hair hates Aloe and needs more hold than that.

For those using the KCCC diluted (Abys?) how long does one jar last you? Is there a shelf stable FSG on the market?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 15, 2015)

@Holla4mom For me, one KCCC 16oz tub lasts about 3-4 weeks. Thats with me wearing my hair out and washing regulary- every 2/3/4 days. I heavily dilute and it stretches quite far compared to my earlier use. 

When I first started, the small tub of KCCC (8oz) used to last me just 4 washes! But I wasn't diluting it then. My hair and pocket prefer it this way.

For ready made Flax gel, I think I read DubaiDee state an Etsy vendor on her blog.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 15, 2015)

Tonight's wash.  After water rinsing, I used a mix of rhassoul, c.bentonite, water and ACV (didn't have any milk). Then applied my (now) usual oils, and diluted KCCC. 

I used a larger water to gel ratio this time (quarter of the tub of water to like 2 spoons of gel- I didn't measure). As I was talking about it earlier, I wanted to test the result. Plus, I could stand to make my money stretch even further with this gel


----------



## Ajna (Apr 15, 2015)

I called myself doing water only and adding just a little oil
SMH my hair looks like crap it is dry and fuzzy ...it is really jacked up I mean DAYMN

Tomorrow morning it is back to clay wash, Marshmallow/Slippery Elm tea with leave in gel


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 16, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Tonight's wash.  After water rinsing, I used a mix of rhassoul, c.bentonite, water and ACV (didn't have any milk). Then applied my (now) usual oils, and diluted KCCC.
> 
> I used a larger water to gel ratio this time (quarter of the tub of water to like 2 spoons of gel- I didn't measure). As I was talking about it earlier, I wanted to test the result. Plus, I could stand to make my money stretch even further with this gelView attachment 325379



What leavin do you use and what oil are you applying before the KCCC? Also, do you spray your diluted gel on? My last cycle was Tuesday and I used grape seed oil over KKNT and then my Camille Rose Almond Jai Butter and my hair is still soft. I'm gonna de-wig myself this weekend and I'm wondering if I should use oil before the gel.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 16, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> What leavin do you use and what oil are you applying before the KCCC? Also, do you spray your diluted gel on? My last cycle was Tuesday and I used grape seed oil over KKNT and then my Camille Rose Almond Jai Butter and my hair is still soft. I'm gonna de-wig myself this weekend and I'm wondering if I should use oil before the gel.



For the past 4 weeks or so, I haven't been using conditioner at all (rinse out or leave in) as per DubaiDee's modification. About 3 washes ago, I did use diluted conditioner (KCKT and Faith In Nature Hemp and Meadowfoam- both MHM-approved) to DC before my clay. I will only do this occasionally.

I use wheatgerm, grapeseed and sunflower oils after I've rinsed the clay. I rinse a little after too. Before trying the modified regimen, I didn't really use oil much- although I felt it could benefit my hair (sheen and softness). For me styling my dry hair, grapeseed oil particularly and water helps my hair to feel soft.

I use the diluted gel straight out of the tub. I've been meaning to get some pump containers. I haven't tried spraying it.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm loving my results. I rodded my twist again last night and did a water rinse. Again, my hair was still wet this morning. But no tangles or frizz at the base of my twist. I will wash on Friday. My scalp is calling for a deep wash.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 16, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Now if only I could simplify my gel step.  I love flaxseed/okra gel results. I don't even mind making it once a month or something, if it was shelf stable after that.
> 
> It's inconvenient to have to freeze and then get ice cubes out of the freezer and melt and then take it to the bathroom. I do think I am going to defrost a week's worth (or 5 days worth) at a time, add vit E and EOs and see how that works.
> 
> ...



I tried a new gel this past week and its reallllly good.  It resembles loose flax seed to me.  Im coconut sensitive and this didnt bother me even with the oil being fifth to last in the list.  I paid $6.99 for it at Walgreens. I love KCCC but I only use it on rare times because of the prices.  Sweet Soul Magic Curl Stimulator is my main gel because its gooey and last 5 times as long as KCCC but I use a lot of on ground gels due to me washing every 3 days or so.  Garnier Pure Clean Gel is another gel you can get on ground. Really good.

http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/twisted-sista-amazing-dream-curls/ID=prod6269165-product

http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/garnier-fructis-style-pure-clean-styling-gel/ID=prod6055745-product


----------



## Guinan (Apr 16, 2015)

^^^I might try these. I wish i could find a gel like goddess curls but in the size of eco styler jars


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 16, 2015)

pelohello said:


> ^^^I might try these. I wish i could find a gel like goddess curls but in the size of eco styler jars


Sale!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Just ordered some rhassoul from BnB and there was an instant savings pop up for 20% off.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 16, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> I tried a new gel this past week and its reallllly good.  It resembles loose flax seed to me.  Im coconut sensitive and this didnt bother me even with the oil being fifth to last in the list.  I paid $6.99 for it at Walgreens. I love KCCC but I only use it on rare times because of the prices.  Sweet Soul Magic Curl Stimulator is my main gel because its gooey and last 5 times as long as KCCC but I use a lot of on ground gels due to me washing every 3 days or so.  Garnier Pure Clean Gel is another gel you can get on ground. Really good.
> 
> http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/twisted-sista-amazing-dream-curls/ID=prod6269165-product
> 
> http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/garnier-fructis-style-pure-clean-styling-gel/ID=prod6055745-product


Thanks for sharing! The twisted sista looks good and there is a Walgreens less than 5 minutes from me.  I see Glycerin is the second ingredient. Have you tried it for braid outs or twist outs where you need a defined look? I wonder if the Glycerin will make your hair puff up?


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 16, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> For the past 4 weeks or so, I haven't been using conditioner at all (rinse out or leave in) as per DubaiDee's modification. About 3 washes ago, I did use diluted conditioner (KCKT and Faith In Nature Hemp and Meadowfoam- both MHM-approved) to DC before my clay. I will only do this occasionally.
> 
> I use wheatgerm, grapeseed and sunflower oils after I've rinsed the clay. I rinse a little after too. Before trying the modified regimen, I didn't really use oil much- although I felt it could benefit my hair (sheen and softness). For me styling my dry hair, grapeseed oil particularly and water helps my hair to feel soft.
> 
> I use the gel straight out of the tub. I've been meaning to get some pump containers. I haven't tried spraying it.


How do you dilute it if you are using it right out of the tub? Do you mean you just use a small amount (how much) and rub it through your very wet hair after applying the oils?


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm loving my results. I rodded my twist again last night and did a water rinse. Again, my hair was still wet this morning. But no tangles or frizz at the base of my twist. I will wash on Friday. My scalp is calling for a deep wash.


How do you wear it during the day?  Do you untwist the wet twists in the morning before headed out or leave the twists in?  Are you retwisting your hair throughout the week?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 16, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> How do you wear it during the day?  Do you untwist the wet twists in the morning before headed out or leave the twists in?  Are you retwisting your hair throughout the week?



I'm not untwisting because they are mini twists and pretty small. I'm just wearing twists. I put the twists in on the 8th, water rinsed on the 12th and the 15th. I'm not having to retwist at all. I did put them on perm rods before I rinsed to prevent them from unraveling. 

They aren't the prettiest things in the world because they are short. But my coworkers are used to my crazy hair by now  This style is just the break I needed. And should just get better as my hair grows out of this awkward stage.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 16, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> How do you dilute it if you are using it right out of the tub? Do you mean you just use a small amount (how much) and rub it through your very wet hair after applying the oils?



I'll use an empty gel tub, pour some out and mix it with a fair bit of water. I don't measure ETA: but having checked now, about 1-2 normal dinner spoons (lol) gel to a third of the tub water. When properly mixed, it thickens up quite a bit so it still has a gel consistency. Just looser. And this will last for either one or two washes, depending on how heavy handed I am (always it seems). I mix everything before I start, or during each wash.

I still apply the gel in small sections to very wet hair.

Sometimes I mix a little Alikay Naturals aloe berry gel in with the KCCC, to mix up the scent and take a break from the 'cake-like' smell of KCCC. I love how the aloe berry gel smells but it didn't give me great hold/ gel cast when I tried it alone.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 16, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> How do you wear it during the day?  Do you untwist the wet twists in the morning before headed out or leave the twists in?  Are you retwisting your hair throughout the week?



You keep this thread active with all your questions. Speaking of which, where is Ms. @KiWiStyle? She has been really quiet lately.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You keep this thread active with all your questions. Speaking of which, where is Ms. @KiWiStyle? She has been really quiet lately.



I've been thinking about her too  I haven't seen/heard from her since we came back online.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 16, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Thanks for sharing! The twisted sista looks good and there is a Walgreens less than 5 minutes from me.  I see Glycerin is the second ingredient. Have you tried it for braid outs or twist outs where you need a defined look? I wonder if the Glycerin will make your hair puff up?


I dont wear twistouts/braidsouts.  Im super lazy.  When I use a styler with glycerin, I put a non glycerin styler  or seal it with a light oil ,on top for longer wear. It extends my gels and gives me longer wear ( if I wanted). I rarely keep a washngo past 4 days.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You keep this thread active with all your questions. Speaking of which, where is Ms. @KiWiStyle? She has been really quiet lately.


I was wondering about her too. Last I heard, she was having some good hair days after her demi-permanent but haven't seen updates since.


----------



## aharri23 (Apr 16, 2015)

I just seen real dandruff on my scalp, I thought I always had it but I think those were just gel flakes. Real dandruff is scary y'all! I probably need to do the clay step 2 times a week instead of once


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi @faithVA  @AbysBlvd  @Holla4mom!  Thanks for thinking of me...sorry I've been MIA, I got in a hair slump and started feeling like I was constantly watching paint dry.  I've been lurking but diverted my attention to making changes to my kitchen and trying new recipes...at least I'm seeing progress there, Lol.

My hair improved slightly but nothing to write about, I just don't get why I can't get definition without gel?!   I look at vloggers like Dubai and DanaB who appears to have had hair very similar to mine, especially Dubai but I continue to be stuck where I am despite doing everything right.  I'm neither here nor there with my hair, I just completed the original method on Wednesday and will continue to water rinse and gel for a while.  

Funny story.  While on vacation in Atlanta, my husband thought he'd be funny and took a brush to my hair AFTER I had worked on it and was still very wet.  I cursed the man something awful and now he'll ask if my hair is dry before he touch it, Lol.  Poor thing was traumatized.  I'm like dude, I didn't wake up like dis...these little coils take work!!   Don't touch my wet hair, PERIOD!!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hi @faithVA  @AbysBlvd  @Holla4mom!  Thanks for thinking of me...sorry I've been MIA, I got in a hair slump and started feeling like I was constantly watching paint dry.  I've been lurking but diverted my attention to making changes to my kitchen and trying new recipes...at least I'm seeing progress there, Lol.
> 
> My hair improved slightly but nothing to write about, I just don't get why I can't get definition without gel?!   I look at vloggers like Dubai and DanaB who appears to have had hair very similar to mine, especially Dubai but I continue to be stuck where I am despite doing everything right.  I'm neither here nor there with my hair, I just completed the original method on Wednesday and will continue to water rinse and gel for a while.
> 
> Funny story.  While on vacation in Atlanta, my husband thought he'd be funny and took a brush to my hair AFTER I had worked on it and was still very wet.  I cursed the man something awful and now he'll ask if my hair is dry before he touch it, Lol.  Poor thing was traumatized.  I'm like dude, I didn't wake up like dis...these little coils take work!!   Don't touch my wet hair, PERIOD!!



I am glad that you popped in. You were missed.

Definitely divert your attention to your kitchen. Comparisons are the devil. So comparing our hair to someone else's and trying to get the same results within a certain time frame is a setup for disappointment. So just do what you need to do for now. Your hair will come along in its on time 

I don't have any comment on the husband story. Not sure how I'm feeling about that


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 17, 2015)

So... I did my dry twist out yesterday.

Step 1 (clarify)- Curls cleanser/ cowash thing-y (it felt so conditioning going on, but it had suds! )
Step 2 (dc) - Sweet Almond Mint Wen (trynna use up my stash)
Step 3 (clarify)- bentonite clay mask with ACV, honey granules, and marshmallow root powder
Step 4 (leave in)- Curls Creme Brule
[air dried, stretched using African threading technique]
Step 5 (gel)- Curls Goddess Curls
[flat twisted]
[laid down edges with Wetline Xtreme gel ]

What happened? I didn't let it dry all the way. Womp. One side was fabulous, the other side was... considerably less so.  So I did a loose roll and tuck and went about my business. 

Will I repeat? Yes, but I'll need a more moisturizing leave-in cuz my hair is kinda crunchy. After sleeping without a scarf , the side that looked good still looks good, so this gel is a keeper for TO definition.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2015)

I took out my twists this morning and wearing a twist out. My hair is soft and moisturized and my twist out is very defined. With some length it would be very enjoyable. If someone had told me last year that my hair would be soft and moisturized without conditioner or leave-in, I would have never believed it. 

I'm going to try to enjoy my hair at this length but I'm looking forward to seeing what it is like in the fall 

I'm washing tonight but not really doing MHM. I'm still trying to get this color in shampoo to work so I don't have to use a permanent color on my hair.   I have a few more trials I want to do with it before I give up. I will be using conditioner tonight though since I'm using shampoo. Will be styling my hair for a wedding tomorrow.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 17, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hi @faithVA  @AbysBlvd  @Holla4mom! Funny story.  While on vacation in Atlanta, my husband thought he'd be funny and took a brush to my hair AFTER I had worked on it and was still very wet.  I cursed the man something awful and now he'll ask if my hair is dry before he touch it, Lol.  Poor thing was traumatized.  I'm like dude, I didn't wake up like dis...these little coils take work!!   Don't touch my wet hair, PERIOD!!





P.S Glad your still about. Don't mind another MHM-head's journey for a progress comparison. Just take your time. You sound like you are enjoying it. Everyone's hair has its own pace. I guess we can't assume that if someone has short hair, it will hydrate any faster.

One thing I will say, every head that I've tried the method on, has had way better first time results than I did.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks ladies!  Glad the warm weather is here, I'm finding plenty of things to do.  I have to up my water game, I drink a glass of wine most evenings and coffee in the mornings and very little water in between.  Last year I couldn't be caught dead without my water bottle.  Let's see what hydrating from the inside out will do...I'll report back in a month...I ain't giving up my wine and coffee tho.  
@faithVA I kinda felt bad afterwards but I've been kindly asking him to stop trying to touch my hair before it dries since I BC...he play too much, Lol.


----------



## sweetpea7 (Apr 17, 2015)

I can't even detangle my wng with conditioner and let it sit overnight because my hair likes to frizz so much.  I'll have to wake up 30 mins earlier to detangle and rinse the con dish immediately and then do a bentonite clay rinse to define my curls then leave in and aloe vera gel.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm having a hard time finding a bottle of Tressemme Naturals conditioner....and I do not feel like ordering online. I wish the MHM approved conditioner list had more options. I have used NA MHM conditioners and I hate to admit it but I do notice a difference in my hair when using them.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> I'm having a hard time finding a bottle of Tressemme Naturals conditioner....and I do not feel like ordering online. I wish the MHM approved conditioner list had more options. I have used NA MHM conditioners and I hate to admit it but I do notice a difference in my hair when using them.


You haven't found a Walgreen with the Undone conditioner? Maybe you can ask your Walgreen to carry it.


----------



## aharri23 (Apr 17, 2015)

Still doing modified MHM, I'm taking a break from gel and just gonna use oil to seal after the clay step. Trying to simplify my routine as much as possible


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 17, 2015)

After wearing a puff for exactly one working day I am back to my wash n wear hair! That puff left me with a tension headache that had me aching for my naked fro.







 and the canopy...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with DD5 photobombing  

My hair is going through something. I think my curls are starting to hang more. Some are sticking out and others are hanging it's whatevs  I will still love and care for her as i've been doing.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 17, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> After wearing a puff for exactly one working day I am back to my wash n wear hair! That puff left me with a tension headache that had me aching for my naked fro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every time you say "canopy" it makes me laugh.  I ordered something called a "puff cuff" that's supposed to not cause a headache.  It's on it's way from Amazon but perhaps that can help you.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 17, 2015)

Almost 3 wks later and I still cut my hair every.single.day. I need to have one of the kids hide my shears from me, it's addictive. I'm down to about one more use, possibly two, of the bottle of Hello Curly that I opened a couple of days after Christmas. Can't believe it lasted that long. Trying to use up some of the other gels I have so I'm gonna revisit Curls Goddess Curls tomorrow. Been awhile since I've tried it but I remember liking the results.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You haven't found a Walgreen with the Undone conditioner? Maybe you can ask your Walgreen to carry it.



The undone? What's that @faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> The undone? What's that @faithVA



Its the Tresemme conditioner other ladies are using.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh okay I will check that out. The one I used had green writing on it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 18, 2015)

I am struggling to attach pics without the app. I am about 2 weeks away from my 1 year anniversary of my BC. I am excited about my growth and retention.  MHM has been a godsend.  I'm in two-strand twists after a water rinse right now and I'm going for a twistout.


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 18, 2015)

Y'all, I almost had a tragedy in my life! I lost a fresh jar of KCCC!! 

I tore my house UP. I'ma be cleaning all day putting things back together. Lawd, whhhhhyyyy??!?! It was too much! Understand: to this day, I've never done a full head with KCCC. My jar sat untouched, pristine, and on a shelf for three months. I showed it to somebody, checked the ingredients a few days later, and never even got a chance to use it! 



Finally, after much emotional toil, I shared my pain with SO. Very sympathetic, he agreed to replace it. Awww, right? 

_Wrong_. A few days later, replacement jar in hand, I sat ruminating on whatever became of the original jar. Had we thrown it away? Where oh where did you go, beloved? This negro looks at me and says, _Oh wait, it might be in this bag of stuff I moved off the table._



I love him, but I'ma kill him.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Y'all, I almost had a tragedy in my life! I lost a fresh jar of KCCC!!
> 
> I tore my house UP. I'ma be cleaning all day putting things back together. Lawd, whhhhhyyyy??!?! It was too much! Understand: to this day, I've never done a full head with KCCC. My jar sat untouched, pristine, and on a shelf for three months. I showed it to somebody, checked the ingredients a few days later, and never even got a chance to use it!
> 
> ...


 sounds like you need a hair vacation.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2015)

I went to a wedding, and wore my goto style of flat twist in the back and curls in the front. I heard "I love your hair" several times. It felt really good to have a good hair day.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 18, 2015)

Thoroughly enjoyed my 2nd day hair today! It's gonna make it to day 3 before I get to complete a full MHM cycle tomorrow afternoon sometime. My morning is dedicated to the JFK 5K race with my Mama and my little girl! Then my afternoon is all about my hair  It's time for another trim..this color is indeed the debil! I can't wait for it to be gone. 
Despite monthly trims to get rid of the color my hair continues to thrive and grow. I have the same issue y'all have with not only DH being unable to keep his hands out but now i've got randoms touching it also! 

I'll be sure to take pics and post my process tomorrow!


----------



## Guinan (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm trying to decide if I want to do the full method or do the method in one day. I'm going to the gym tomorrow and I dont think I'm gonna feel like doing my hair before the gym.

I'm using protein today since I'm coloring my hair next week. I'm alittle nervous about the color b/c I had dyed my hair a honey blond last July and then used black rinses since Nov. I'm gonna do a small patch 1st to see what happens.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 19, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want to do the full method or do the method in one day. I'm going to the gym tomorrow and I dont think I'm gonna feel like doing my hair before the gym.
> 
> I'm using protein today since I'm coloring my hair next week. I'm alittle nervous about the color b/c I had dyed my hair a honey blond last July and then used black rinses since Nov. I'm gonna do a small patch 1st to see what happens.


Are you coloring to cover grap or just for fun? I love color and lightening my hair, but I noticed a big difference in health, softness, shine on my bleached hair.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 19, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> I just want for her to do my hair for me because It would be laid.  I have hydration already and I pretty much figured my hair needs out years ago. I just get bored quickly and get to cutting.




I guess I'm not doing it right! I'm definately not working that hard putting the clay in my hair. Plus my clay doesn't look like that! I guess I could add more water or coconut milk (I want to try this). Why does she looks like she's working shampoo through the little girl's hair? It's foaming!!! I wasn't planning on doing this today but I've been inspired!!!! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 19, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I am struggling to attach pics without the app. I am about 2 weeks away from my 1 year anniversary of my BC. I am excited about my growth and retention.  MHM has been a godsend.  I'm in two-strand twists after a water rinse right now and I'm going for a twistout.



@Cattypus1 sounds like we are going to be celebrating our 1 year anniversary togethers? I hit my 1 year mark on 5/3! When do you hit yours?


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 19, 2015)

I love doing my hair! It is truly relaxing  today's CLT





I put my hair in twists and snipped the ends. About 1/2"...DH took this pic and he ain't even know it! He's got nightmares from my last BC and tries to hide my shears; But i'm from LHCF...I have many shears all around the house!

Coaxing my curls out with clay.



Today's clay recipe: rhassoul, ACV, capfulls of jojoba, grapeseed, and castor and water .


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 19, 2015)

Lisa said:


> I guess I'm not doing it right! I'm definately not working that hard putting the clay in my hair. Plus my clay doesn't look like that! I guess I could add more water or coconut milk (I want to try this). Why does she looks like she's working shampoo through the little girl's hair? It's foaming!!! I wasn't planning on doing this today but I've been inspired!!!! Thanks!!!!!



Pics please! And yes her application is very detailed and precise. Quite frankly I can't. I just don't have the patience, so i get what I get


----------



## Lisa (Apr 19, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Pics please! And yes her application is very detailed and precise. Quite frankly I can't. I just don't have the patience, so i get what I get




Girlllllll! I need to know what's in her bottle. There is no way my fingers are going through my hair with this in it!!! Now my fingers were gliding through my hair before the mud....but with the mud ..... I'd take all of my hair out!!! 

Now I remember why I didn't do all of that separating! She has to have a good conditioner in that mud (or it is all conditioner) to make it foam so her fingers can glide through like that. Off to my laboratory...(um)....I mean kitchen to do a little trial and error.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 19, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Are you coloring to cover grap or just for fun? I love color and lightening my hair, but I noticed a big difference in health, softness, shine on my bleached hair.



Both. I was gonna dye the entire head but i think I'll keep to just the front and I'll only do highlights


----------



## Guinan (Apr 19, 2015)

I currently have my DC on and i am sitting under the dryer. I mixed alittle clay together. I did 1/4cup clay, 8oz of water and 1tbsp of shea butter. I decided not to do the full method today.

I think I know why my hair was breaking. I'm not using enough protein. I normally use protein once a month but now i will do it twice a month. I came to that realization after i used aphogee two min conditioner and I noticed a difference instantly. I noticed that my curls were tighter, especially in the front.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 19, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I currently have my DC on and i am sitting under the dryer. I mixed alittle clay together. I did 1/4cup clay, 8oz of water and 1tbsp of shea butter. I decided not to do the full method today.
> 
> I think I know why my hair was breaking. I'm not using enough protein. I normally use protein once a month but now i will do it twice a month. I came to that realization after i used aphogee two min conditioner and I noticed a difference instantly. I noticed that my curls were tighter, especially in the front.


Since you are using shea butter, do you periodically shampoo it out or do you find the clay is able to remove heavy butters as well?


----------



## Guinan (Apr 19, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Since you are using shea butter, do you periodically shampoo it out or do you find the clay is able to remove heavy butters as well?



I believe it's the clay or maybe the acv when i wash my hair next, rinses out the shea butter. Because I use shea i my clay, its leaves my hair softer and with alttle shine.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 19, 2015)

Am I doing somthing wrong? The more I try to run my fingers through this the straighter it gets (because I can't run my fingers through it! I run my fingers down a clump of it which straightens it out!)! Should my clay be thinner?







When I leave it alone I have more curling.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 19, 2015)

Lisa said:


> Am I doing somthing wrong? The more I try to run my fingers through this the straighter it gets (because I can't run my fingers through it! I run my fingers down a clump of it which straightens it out!)! Should my clay be thinner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How thick/ runny is your clay? DubaiDee usually uses a fair bit of ACV which makes the mix runnier.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 19, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> How thick/ runny is your clay? DubaiDee usually uses a fair bit of ACV which makes the mix runnier.



I'm not sure if you can tell how thick this is but I did put a little avc in it. It's a little runny






Should I make it thinner?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 19, 2015)

I


Lisa said:


> I'm not sure if you can tell how thick this is but I did put a little avc in it. It's a little runny
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure. It looks like it could be ok but then it looks a little thick(er than DubaiDee's maybe) but then my old mix was like a thick milkshake. Now its like tea or more like cocoa. It's now thin enough to squeeze through the nozzle of the applicator bottle I use (and not cause major blockage problems).

I wouldn't/ couldn't detangle with my thicker mix like I do now. The runnier mix definitely makes it easier for me.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 19, 2015)

I'll add more water to make it thinner but I do use an applicator bottle. I use a white one like in the you tube video.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 19, 2015)

Here is my hair after a MHM treatment.

As Kermit would say...these relaxed ends will not let me be great  







Not to mention the frizz..... LOL...  Now I guess everyone can see why I'm rollersetting ...












But I have a few curls trying to form! (If you look close enough)


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 19, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I am struggling to attach pics without the app. I am about 2 weeks away from my 1 year anniversary of my BC. I am excited about my growth and retention.  MHM has been a godsend.  I'm in two-strand twists after a water rinse right now and I'm going for a twistout.



I still can't post pics, it's so irritating. 

OAN, I was just playing in my hair and realized that a lot of it has root to tip curls. I swear my hair got curlier when I cut it.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 19, 2015)

Lisa said:


> I'll add more water to make it thinner but I do use an applicator bottle. I use a white one like in the you tube video.



If you want to easily detangle with the clay like Dubai Dee you need the acv and not just a little but a lot. She uses 1/4 cup. Otherwise you are going to need some oil or something in it to give it more slip. Her recipe is easier and simpler though.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 19, 2015)

faithVA said:


> If you want to easily detangle with the clay like Dubai Dee you need the acv and not just a little but a lot. She uses 1/4 cup. Otherwise you are going to need some oil or something in it to give it more slip. Her recipe is easier and simpler though.


Thanks! I'm going to go find her recipe. Maybe I can get rid of the frizz and get more clumping.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 20, 2015)

Results from yesterday: Refreshed in the shower this morning!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Results from yesterday: Refreshed in the shower this morning!



It's looking smoother and more and more defined every day.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 20, 2015)

Got my twists in. I'm gonna pinned them up and wear a hat while I workout.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 20, 2015)

Lisa said:


> Here is my hair after a MHM treatment.
> 
> As Kermit would say...these relaxed ends will not let me be great
> 
> ...


  A few curls? I see a head full fo curls under those relaxed ends!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 20, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I still can't post pics, it's so irritating.
> 
> OAN, I was just playing in my hair and realized that a lot of it has root to tip curls. I swear my hair got curlier when I cut it.



If you are trying from your phone, have you tried downloading a resizer/ pic app, and using the pic from that folder?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 20, 2015)

Finally washed my hair after 5 days of just spritzing with water and/ or shower-steam refreshing my puff.

The thing I hate the most now about going without washing for so long, is the amount of shed hair I have to remove.

I detangled and DCd with conditioner and my hair felt good. I kept that in for about an hr- it was nice not to rush through a wash for a change. What I mean is after following DubaiDee's modification for the past few weeks, it was nice to have a stage to lounge around and relax a little

Sealed with the usual.
ETA: Hair this morning.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 20, 2015)

Well, I de-wigged on Saturday and learned that my shrinkage is crazy.  I went to the movies and by the time I came back it had shrunken to teeny tiny curls.  I think it was the Alikay NaturalDC I used. I finally used the KCC I bought since I wore it out and I used grape seed oil beforehand.  I finally have a pic but it keeps spinning when I hit upload file.


----------



## HopefulOne (Apr 21, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I need to mix up my CLCT and my clay but too lazy. It will get done today.  I am trying to figure out how to make things in "bulk."  I like to make a lot of something and freeze it, or better yet if it can be shelf-stable.
> 
> For instance I love the FSG, but I hate that I have to get the ice cubes out of the fridge, melt them and then do my hair.  With the clay, I don't like that I have to mix it up fresh as I use it, but  I like it warm so. . .
> 
> Do you make your clay fresh each time?  For those using the FSG, how much do you make at a time. If I wasn't so frugal, it's enough to make me want to just use diluted KCCC since it's shelf stable.


I make my clay with cocunut milk and I use one can per mix. I am able to use it for two or two and one half weeks.  If you get the cocunut milk that has a preservative it lasts that long.


----------



## Ajna (Apr 21, 2015)

I finally found a way to baggy my hair that works.

Over the weekend I was watching Naptural85 and her wash and go from earlier videos and what she suggested was spraying the water in the air above your hair then putting on the bag. I wonder how she stumbled on to that gem because it works.

Here is the link


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 21, 2015)

Just a couple more


----------



## Guinan (Apr 21, 2015)

I can put my twist in a ponytail. I'm super excited about this.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 21, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I can put my twist in a ponytail. I'm super excited about this.



I'm dancing for you lol.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I'm dancing for you lol.



I'm dancing for you as well. That's a fantastic milestone.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 21, 2015)

Awww thanks ladies


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 21, 2015)

Ajna said:


> I finally found a way to baggy my hair that works.
> 
> Over the weekend I was watching Naptural85 and her wash and go from earlier videos and what she suggested was spraying the water in the air above your hair then putting on the bag. I wonder how she stumbled on to that gem because it works.
> 
> Here is the link



I tried this a while back and it didn't work for me. Maybe now that my hair is shorter I ahould try it again.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 21, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> If you are trying from your phone, have you tried downloading a resizer/ pic app, and using the pic from that folder?



Nope that's about the only thing I haven't tried but I will. Thanks


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 21, 2015)

Lisa said:


> Here is my hair after a MHM treatment.
> 
> As Kermit would say...these relaxed ends will not let me be great
> 
> ...


But it looks so hydrated!


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 21, 2015)

Bout dag on time lol! Thanks AbsyBlvd 
This is when I first got my hair cut.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 21, 2015)

This is what it looks like after chopping a few more times


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 21, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> View attachment 325639
> Bout dag on time lol! Thanks AbsyBlvd
> This is when I first got my hair cut.





hairtimes5 said:


> View attachment 325640
> This is what it looks like after chopping a few more times



I love your cut. You and you hair look great!


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 21, 2015)

Woohoo, found the Tresemme Naturals Conditioner at Walmart. I stocked up just in case.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 21, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I love your cut. You and you hair look great!



Ty


----------



## Ajna (Apr 21, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> View attachment 325640
> This is what it looks like after chopping a few more times



Very cute!!


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 21, 2015)

Ajna said:


> Very cute!!



Ty


----------



## aharri23 (Apr 21, 2015)

Come to the conclusion that my hair hates oils. I was having bad dandruff last week and I normally don't have any dandruff so I was confused. Then I realized past 2 weeks I've been adding jojoba oil to my hair on a daily basis. I shampooed with a sulfate shampoo to get all the extra oils out of my hair and now im back on track. My hair does not need any oil! Gel is all I need lol.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Come to the conclusion that my hair hates oils. I was having bad dandruff last week and I normally don't have any dandruff so I was confused. Then I realized past 2 weeks I've been adding jojoba oil to my hair on a daily basis. I shampooed with a sulfate shampoo to get all the extra oils out of my hair and now im back on track. My hair does not need any oil! Gel is all I need lol.



It's interesting that it would give you dandruff though. So interesting.


----------



## aharri23 (Apr 21, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It's interesting that it would give you dandruff though. So interesting.



Yeah I thought it was weird too, I googled to see if anyone else had the same problem and a couple of other naturals had problems with dandruff when using oil. I never had problems with extra virigin olive oil so it may just be I got a bad batch of jojoba oil


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Lisa said:


> @Cattypus1 sounds like we are going to be celebrating our 1 year anniversary togethers? I hit my 1 year mark on 5/3! When do you hit yours?


5/10...yep. I'm really excited. My hair may look some kind of crazy mist of the time but it's healthier than ever and I am achieving length I've never had without relaxed hair.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 21, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Come to the conclusion that my hair hates oils. I was having bad dandruff last week and I normally don't have any dandruff so I was confused. Then I realized past 2 weeks I've been adding jojoba oil to my hair on a daily basis. I shampooed with a sulfate shampoo to get all the extra oils out of my hair and now im back on track. My hair does not need any oil! Gel is all I need lol.



This is me. My scalp itches like mad when I use oils so I stopped putting any on my scalp years ago. But I discovered several months ago that while my hair itself doesn't dislike oils, it doesn't need them either so I don't use them. Tried using a little sweet almond oil about a wk ago bcuz of the gel I was using at the time and my hair didn't turn out right. One of the main things I've learned since starting MHM, and more specifically, dubaidee's method, is that I was doing a whole lot of unnecessary stuff to my hair.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 21, 2015)

So how come y'all didn't tell me? Pics to come but i'm enjoying my softest unflakiest washngo EVER!
I cowashed with Tressame Curl Hydrator rinsed and left a tiny bit in and then gelled with my Super Wet. It took a little longer to dry than usual...BUT it was totally worth it! Pics in a few. I can't wait to do it again!



 It's time to rake my wng differently so that the middle doesn't look so bare.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't feel like doing much MHM right now. I don't feel like doing much to my hair at all. I decided to use the mud puddle wash tonight to keep it simple. I washed twice with it then I used Natural Oasis softening balm as my conditioner. I just twisted my hair up with Camille Rose Aloe Whip. My scalp feels so much better now. 

My hair is growing and retaining enough for me to notice the difference and my thin spots at my edges are filling in.

With this great weather I just want to be outside, so I will save MHM until a rainy day.


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 22, 2015)

I made my clay mixture super loose and took about 20 minutes to detangle my hair as I applied with the mixture. I want to see if it makes a difference than my normal way of applying.

I can see how someone could get tired of mixing clay. I only use clay once or twice every two weeks. After todays cherry lola , deep treatment , clay  and about to style for the next two weeks or so All I will be doing is cowashing and styling. 

https://instagram.com/p/1yNkPRKkmv/?taken-by=a_happy_nappy_affair


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 22, 2015)

In case y'all can't watch the vid (or don't like to click on stuff like me), it's danabnatural saying she's not using bs any more. She has lo po hair and used bs in a variety of ways for 8 or 9 months, 2x/wk. After a while, her hair started to feel brittle, so she did an experiment where she cut out the bs and just did clay masks and cowashes. She then tried the bs again, and her hair started feeling brittle again. Having concluded that her hair didn't like the long term use of bs, she decided to just stick with the clay. 

I think I agree with her conclusion. I personally wouldn't use bs twice a week for a long period. I'm hovering around once a month in the CLT (I only use one teaspoon of bs) and I'm trynna figure out how to get my protein some other way (but still natural, considering Chicoro's amino acid treatment). Akitafitgirl doesn't use bs that often either.


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 22, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> I made my clay mixture super loose and took about 20 minutes to detangle my hair as I applied with the mixture. I want to see if it makes a difference than my normal way of applying.
> 
> I can see how someone could get tired of mixing clay. I only use clay once or twice every two weeks. After todays cherry lola , deep treatment , clay  and about to style for the next two weeks or so All I will be doing is cowashing and styling.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/1yNkPRKkmv/?taken-by=a_happy_nappy_affair


Thank you for reminding me, I knew I left something out of my clay mix! Honey! Too late, already on my head.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 22, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


>




Same thing happened to me. From last June to this January baking soda was doing wonders for my hair. Then one day I did the CLT and my hair felt like straw afterwards, even while wet it felt dry. I waited a few more wks before using bs again and still got the same results. I stayed away from it for over a month and used it again in the CLCT about six wks ago. I reduced the amount of bs and only left it on for 15 mins and again, straw-like hair. I just noticed this wk that the straw-like feeling is completely gone. I won't be using it again.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2015)

Never mind  Honeybee is on the job.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> In case y'all can't watch the vid (or don't like to click on stuff like me), it's danabnatural saying she's not using bs any more. She has lo po hair and used bs in a variety of ways for 8 or 9 months, 2x/wk. After a while, her hair started to feel brittle, so she did an experiment where she cut out the bs and just did clay masks and cowashes. She then tried the bs again, and her hair started feeling brittle again. Having concluded that her hair didn't like the long term use of bs, she decided to just stick with the clay.
> 
> I think I agree with her conclusion. I personally wouldn't use bs twice a week for a long period. I'm hovering around once a month in the CLT (I only use one teaspoon of bs) and I'm trynna figure out how to get my protein some other way (but still natural, considering Chicoro's amino acid treatment). Akitafitgirl doesn't use bs that often either.



This pretty much falls in line with what DubaiDee has been saying. I think the baking soda is a kick start but at some point people need to let it go.


----------



## tashboog (Apr 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> This pretty much falls in line with what DubaiDee has been saying. I think the baking soda is a kick start but at some point people need to let it go.


That's why I like doing DubaiDee's modified version cuz she eliminates the bs, acv, and conditioner step. My hair is doing fairly well on the modified version and I have hi po hair .


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 22, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Same thing happened to me. From last June to this January baking soda was doing wonders for my hair. Then one day I did the CLT and my hair felt like straw afterwards, even while wet it felt dry. I waited a few more wks before using bs again and still got the same results. I stayed away from it for over a month and used it again in the CLCT about six wks ago. I reduced the amount of bs and only left it on for 15 mins and again, straw-like hair. I just noticed this wk that the straw-like feeling is completely gone. I won't be using it again.



What's your regimen since you removed the BS? I don't use a lot of BS, but I am using it about 2x per week which is how often I try to do the MHM.  I guess I've been doing it for about 4 months.  Are you doing any DC at all?  If so, at what point?  I feel like my hair needs DC with heat or steam.   I'm going to try the Dubaidee's method for my mid-week either tonight or tomorrow to see how it works.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> This pretty much falls in line with what DubaiDee has been saying. I think the baking soda is a kick start but at some point people need to let it go.



I'm in agreement with you here about letting go of the BS, especially when it comes to frequency and amounts used. 

Finding MHM and following it strictly for 7months has helped me learn a lot about how to care for my hair. And I love DubaiDee's 3 step modified regimen. It really strips things back. 

At this point, I am getting ready to try this As I Am Curling Jelly that arrrived today. It has glycerin high on the ingredients so will see how that plays out (actually excited about gel smh).


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I'm in agreement with you here about letting go of the BS, especially when it comes to frequency and amounts used.
> 
> Finding MHM and following it strictly for 7months has helped me learn a lot about how to care for my hair. And I love DubaiDee's 3 step modified regimen. It really strips things back.
> 
> At this point, I am getting ready to try this As I Am Curling Jelly that arrrived today. It has glycerin high on the ingredients so will see how that plays out (actually excited about gel smh).



Please let me know how it works. I love the AIA gel but I rarely wear a wng so I have never put it to the test for that.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 22, 2015)

I have done some interesting experimenting over the last week.

I tried to make a conditioner using extremely diluted CLCT ingredients. I overnight GHEd with it and I was excited because I had very little breakage and my hair was  very soft.  However, on the second time when I did my clay/slippery elm/honey/sweet almond oil mix, I didn't have good clumping and my hair was overconditioned  So I have to rethink how to find the right balance of soft/strong- virtually no breakage and still have good clumping. This thing is a science for sure!

So, I had to make a bentonite/acv only mix and my hair clumped back up. 

It was my 20th Line anniversary (pledged Delta) and the humidity was 98%! But of course, I wanted to wear my hair out because I've been babying it for this event. I made some Thick flaxseed gel and put in my plaits, sat under the dryer and set out. My hair was not defined like normal in that crazy humidity/ drizzling, and my hair was HUGE. I actually got lots of compliments though and it really made me rethink the notion that I can only wear my hair out when it is in a perfectly defined braid out.  I plait it up in just three big plaits and yesterday I took them down and wore a stretched "undefined" braid out and again I got a lot of compliments, especially from my Caucasian co-workers and friends so definitely rethinking the need for every hair to be in it's place for me to feel comfortable with it!  This is a change for my 4c hair but now it still "looks like something" even when it's free form


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 22, 2015)

I went a little crazy in Whole Foods this morning.

It started yesterday when  I washed out the thick flaxseed gel I had put in to hold up in the humidity. My hair felt rough and I didn't have slip, so a tiny bit more breakage. I realized that I normally use a flaxseed/marshmallow root/ burdock root mix  with a little honey/ agave nectar for my gel, but this time  I had only used flaxseeds.

So, off to Whole Foods today. I bought all kinds of mucilaganous  and hair loving substances (oat straw, burdock root, slippery elm, nettle, horsetail, marshmallow root/ neem/ vitamin E oil and citric acid ). I also bought some things to make my gel making process easier- some  cotton bags used for steeping a good bit of herbs and small sealable tea bags.  I have the gel producing, herbs soaking in water now and I have to figure out where I want to incorporate the nettle/horsetail/neem etc.  So, I'll let you know how my concoctions come out!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Please let me know how it works. I love the AIA gel but I rarely wear a wng so I have never put it to the test for that.



Will do. I will try it proper tomorrow. I couldn't help try a little on a smaalll section of my puff. Out of the jar, I love the scent. It makes a nice change from KCCC all the time- even with added essential oils.

@Holla4mom do you comb out your hair before your braid outs? Eventually I will do one but I am just to lazy to comb through and wait for the set (no hooded dryer). It's a fail for me on uncombed hair lol.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I have done some interesting experimenting over the last week.
> 
> I tried to make a conditioner using extremely diluted CLCT ingredients. I overnight GHEd with it and I was excited because I had very little breakage and my hair was  very soft.  However, on the second time when I did my clay/slippery elm/honey/sweet almond oil mix, I didn't have good clumping and my hair was overconditioned  So I have to rethink how to find the right balance of soft/strong- virtually no breakage and still have good clumping. This thing is a science for sure!
> 
> ...



Maybe @tashboogs conditioner recipe will help you. I think she just keeps it simple.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 22, 2015)

Lisa said:


> Girlllllll! I need to know what's in her bottle. There is no way my fingers are going through my hair with this in it!!! Now my fingers were gliding through my hair before the mud....but with the mud ..... I'd take all of my hair out!!!
> 
> Now I remember why I didn't do all of that separating! She has to have a good conditioner in that mud (or it is all conditioner) to make it foam so her fingers can glide through like that. Off to my laboratory...(um)....I mean kitchen to do a little trial and error.


Also, she uses gloves. That does help it glide through better, but I need to feel my clumps so I can detangle properly.  I do a LOT of separating and it takes me absolutely forever (at least 45 minutes in the clay) but with my density, I don't get good results if I don't.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 22, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Will do. I will try it proper tomorrow. I couldn't help try a little on a smaalll section of my puff. Out of the jar, I love the scent. It makes a nice change from KCCC all the time- even with added essential oils.
> 
> @Holla4mom do you comb out your hair before your braid outs? Eventually I will do one but I am just to lazy to comb through and wait for the set (no hooded dryer). It's a fail for me on uncombed hair lol.


No, I NEVER comb my hair, lol. I have not combed my hair in years, but I do meticulous finger detangling every wash.  I have kind of trained my hair for braid outs.  When it's dry, before I get in the shower, I put it in 10 or so sections and bantu knot them. (I was plaiting them but realized that was adding more time). I rinse out my hair in the sections- adding the clay to each section and finger detangling.  I leave clay on, knot it back up  and go to next section.  Then I take down each section, rinse it out under the water so it's still detangled, add the gel and immediately plait that section in the shower.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 22, 2015)

@tashboog , what's your simplified conditioner mix?  I might also modify AbsyBlvd oil rinse and make it an oil/herbal rinse before I put the gel on.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 22, 2015)

I have used BS treatments in my hair off and on for the past 7+ yrs. I use it for many things from cooking to hair to cleaning to skincare. Listening to DanaB she was using BS 2X per week PLUS claying with Bentonite + BS. Who's cuticle needs raising up 2 x per week?? Plus we've all decided that Bentonite is the most drying of the clays. I'm surprised it took 8-9 months to notice the damage. My hair would have been acting a fool after the 2nd use of the week! 

I use BS as a treatment. I either mix conditioner with BS for a clarifying treatment or it's in my CLT. Either or and never both at the same time. Folks be overdoing


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> I have used BS treatments in my hair off and on for the past 7+ yrs. I use it for many things from cooking to hair to cleaning to skincare. Listening to DanaB she was using BS 2X per week PLUS claying with Bentonite + BS. Who's cuticle needs raising up 2 x per week?? Plus we've all decided that Bentonite is the most drying of the clays. I'm surprised it took 8-9 months to notice the damage. My hair would have been acting a fool after the 2nd use of the week!
> 
> I use BS as a treatment. I either mix conditioner with BS for a clarifying treatment or it's in my CLT. Either or and never both at the same time. *Folks be overdoing *



 ..........


----------



## Ajna (Apr 22, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> In case y'all can't watch the vid (or don't like to click on stuff like me), it's danabnatural saying she's not using bs any more. She has lo po hair and used bs in a variety of ways for 8 or 9 months, 2x/wk. After a while, her hair started to feel brittle, so she did an experiment where she cut out the bs and just did clay masks and cowashes. She then tried the bs again, and her hair started feeling brittle again. Having concluded that her hair didn't like the long term use of bs, she decided to just stick with the clay.
> 
> I think I agree with her conclusion. I personally wouldn't use bs twice a week for a long period. I'm hovering around once a month in the CLT (I only use one teaspoon of bs) and I'm trynna figure out how to get my protein some other way (but still natural, considering Chicoro's amino acid treatment). Akitafitgirl doesn't use bs that often either.



I am with you a few weeks ago I had the straw hair and it took white vinegar at a 50/50 mix to get it back

As for protein do you like the aubrey organics GPB?


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 22, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> I have used BS treatments in my hair off and on for the past 7+ yrs. I use it for many things from cooking to hair to cleaning to skincare. Listening to DanaB she was using BS 2X per week PLUS claying with Bentonite + BS. Who's cuticle needs raising up 2 x per week?? Plus we've all decided that Bentonite is the most drying of the clays. I'm surprised it took 8-9 months to notice the damage. My hair would have been acting a fool after the 2nd use of the week!
> 
> I use BS as a treatment. I either mix conditioner with BS for a clarifying treatment or it's in my CLT. Either or and never both at the same time. Folks be overdoing


Good points.  I didn't realize she was adding BS to the clay.  That is very extra.


----------



## Ajna (Apr 22, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I went a little crazy in Whole Foods this morning.
> 
> It started yesterday when  I washed out the thick flaxseed gel I had put in to hold up in the humidity. My hair felt rough and I didn't have slip, so a tiny bit more breakage. I realized that I normally use a flaxseed/marshmallow root/ burdock root mix  with a little honey/ agave nectar for my gel, but this time  I had only used flaxseeds.
> 
> So, off to Whole Foods today. I bought all kinds of mucilaganous  and hair loving substances (oat straw, burdock root, slippery elm, nettle, horsetail, marshmallow root/ neem/ vitamin E oil and citric acid ). I also bought some things to make my gel making process easier- some  cotton bags used for steeping a good bit of herbs and small sealable tea bags.  I have the gel producing, herbs soaking in water now and I have to figure out where I want to incorporate the nettle/horsetail/neem etc.  So, I'll let you know how my concoctions come out!



I love the tea I use Irish Moss or Slippery Elm and/or Marshmallow as a final rinse sometimes I skip the leave in and  just use curls in a bottle.
Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 22, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> Good points.  I didn't realize she was adding BS to the clay.  That is very extra.



I didn't even realise until you restated it! I wonder if she said why she chose to use the clay with baking soda?

ETA: I've only just watched the vid and the way she puts it, it could also be interpreted as she used a clay rinse, and then a BS mix after her clay. I still can't see why steps in that order would've been necessary.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 22, 2015)

Ajna said:


> I am with you a few weeks ago I had the straw hair and it took white vinegar at a 50/50 mix to get it back
> 
> As for protein do you like the aubrey organics GPB?


I have GPB and used to use it when I was relaxed.  I'm only trying to use MHM approved products but this might be easier than a CLT.  I only do the CLT every 4-5 weeks.  I'm paranoid about the BS now but I haven't had any problems but it could be because I only use about 1teaspoon and DC with heat or steam 2x per week.


----------



## qchelle (Apr 22, 2015)

Yoooooooo I gotta read this whole thread!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 22, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> No, I NEVER comb my hair, lol. I have not combed my hair in years, but I do meticulous finger detangling every wash.  I have kind of trained my hair for braid outs.  When it's dry, before I get in the shower, I put it in 10 or so sections and bantu knot them. (I was plaiting them but realized that was adding more time). I rinse out my hair in the sections- adding the clay to each section and finger detangling.  I leave clay on, knot it back up  and go to next section.  Then I take down each section, rinse it out under the water so it's still detangled, add the gel and immediately plait that section in the shower.



Thanks for your explanation. I think when I try one again, I will do so on wet, not damp hair. This may have to wait until I get a dryer lol. Also, the gel left my hair looking flat and stringy once I undid the braids, so I need to work that out.

Its just that wash and gos are so easy, once its done its done. I am too used to this at the mo, to try anything.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 22, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thanks for your explanation. I think when I try one again, I will do so on wet, not damp hair. This may have to wait until I get a dryer lol. Also, the gel left my hair looking flat and stringy once I undid the braids, so I need to work that out.
> 
> Its just that wash and gos are so easy, once its done its done. I am too used to this at the mo, to try anything.


Your results sound like the results my friend with normal/ low density hair gets.  She can do wash and gos, however, when she does a braid out with gel, it's not enough volume and is limp. Mine is overly full because I have so many hairs per inch, but that makes wash and gos hard for met to achieve.  If I had wash and gos that look like yours, I probably wouldn't fool with a set style, but if you want a diferrent style one day, consider a flat twist out.  She does hers across, not down if that makes sense (like across the back and side of her head instead of straight down) and she gets good volume like that. A braid out is probably going to give you too much stretch/ too little volume.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 22, 2015)

Ajna said:


> I love the tea I use Irish Moss or Slippery Elm and/or Marshmallow as a final rinse sometimes I skip the leave in and  just use curls in a bottle.
> Let us know what you come up with.


I really wanted Irish Moss! That was the one thing I haven't been able to find on the ground.  When you use the herbal leave in, do you follow up with gel?  I'm wondering if it would be any different then just having it in my gel.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> ..........


Yes, FaithVA that's what you always say. It's hard for me. I'm one of those, "If it's worth doing. . . it's worth overdoing" people but I'm learning that doesn't make sense for the long haul.


----------



## aharri23 (Apr 22, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> I have used BS treatments in my hair off and on for the past 7+ yrs. I use it for many things from cooking to hair to cleaning to skincare. Listening to DanaB she was using BS 2X per week PLUS claying with Bentonite + BS. Who's cuticle needs raising up 2 x per week?? Plus we've all decided that Bentonite is the most drying of the clays. I'm surprised it took 8-9 months to notice the damage. My hair would have been acting a fool after the 2nd use of the week!
> 
> I use BS as a treatment. I either mix conditioner with BS for a clarifying treatment or it's in my CLT. Either or and never both at the same time. Folks be overdoing



DanaB never added baking soda to her benonite clay. Where did you get that info from?


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 22, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> Good points.  I didn't realize she was adding BS to the clay.  That is very extra.


And sometimes she was just using baking soda dissolved in water, whereas with original MHM, the Baking soda is dissolved in conditioner or in the CLCT (which also has ACV) to bring down the PH and be more moisturizing.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 22, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Your results sound like the results my friend with normal/ low density hair gets.  She can do wash and gos, however, when she does a braid out with gel, it's not enough volume and is limp. Mine is overly full because I have so many hairs per inch, but that makes wash and gos hard for met to achieve.  If I had wash and gos that look like yours, I probably wouldn't fool with a set style, but if you want a diferrent style one day, consider a flat twist out.  She does hers across, not down if that makes sense (like across the back and side of her head instead of straight down) and she gets good volume like that. A braid out is probably going to give you too much stretch/ too little volume.



This is exactly what happens, which is why I tend to steer clear . Thanks for the tip, I will definitely use that pattern when I do try.


----------



## aharri23 (Apr 22, 2015)

Ok so I co-washed with diluted tresemme undone just because I've been having conditioner withdrawal and I found so many shed hairs, I'm surpirsed my hair didn't dread up. My finger detangling is not good enough to go without conditioner so im adding it back into my regimen. If I dilute it with hot water my hair seems to like it a lot. I've been having so many SSK's since doing the modified MHM the past 3 months.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 23, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> DanaB never added baking soda to her benonite clay. Where did you get that info from?


She sure does describe her use of BS in her clay (both rhassoul and Bentonite) mixes at about the 4:45 mark. But that was the least of her issues. Using BS 2X a week is too much for most strands.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 23, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> And sometimes she was just using baking soda dissolved in water, whereas with original MHM, the Baking soda is dissolved in conditioner or in the CLCT (which also has ACV) to bring down the PH and be more moisturizing.


Word. Multiple uses of BS in the same session. where they do that at??


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 23, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> What's your regimen since you removed the BS? I don't use a lot of BS, but I am using it about 2x per week which is how often I try to do the MHM.  I guess I've been doing it for about 4 months.  Are you doing any DC at all?  If so, at what point?  I feel like my hair needs DC with heat or steam.   I'm going to try the Dubaidee's method for my mid-week either tonight or tomorrow to see how it works.



I'm doing the modified method. I haven't done the CLCT since that day six weeks ago but I plan to do it soon without the baking soda. I really have not felt the need to dc honestly. My hair is doing really well on this method. I'm finally understanding what it means to listen to your hair so I will dc as needed. I also think it's because the weather is warming up. I did feel the need to steam and dc in the winter.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 23, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> It was my 20th Line anniversary (pledged Delta) and the humidity was 98%! But of course, I wanted to wear my hair out because I've been babying it for this event. I made some Thick flaxseed gel and put in my plaits, sat under the dryer and set out. My hair was not defined like normal in that crazy humidity/ drizzling, and my hair was HUGE. I actually got lots of compliments though and it really made me rethink the notion that I can only wear my hair out when it is in a perfectly defined braid out.  I plait it up in just three big plaits and yesterday I took them down and wore a stretched "undefined" braid out and again I got a lot of compliments, especially from my Caucasian co-workers and friends so definitely rethinking the need for every hair to be in it's place for me to feel comfortable with it!  This is a change for my 4c hair but now it still "looks like something" even when it's free form



I bet your hair looked nice, I love that look.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 23, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> Good points.  I didn't realize she was adding BS to the clay.  That is very extra.



She doesn't put bs in her clay mix, atleast not in her video where she does her regimen. She only put it in her conditioner on the video.

ETA, just saw that this was addressed up thread. Wondering if she meant to say that considering she didn't do it in her regi vid??


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 23, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thanks for your explanation. I think when I try one again, I will do so on wet, not damp hair. This may have to wait until I get a dryer lol. Also, the gel left my hair looking flat and stringy once I undid the braids, so I need to work that out.
> 
> Its just that wash and gos are so easy, once its done its done. I am too used to this at the mo, to try anything.



Same here. Every weekend I say I'm going to try a flexi rod set on my new cut but at this point I'm hopping in the shower, detangling what little hair I have under the shower stream, adding my clay and letting it sit while I wash up then applying my gel. The whole process is not even 15 minutes. All that to say, it's hard for me to conceive of getting out the shower and putting rods in my hair


----------



## tashboog (Apr 23, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> @tashboog , what's your simplified conditioner mix?  I might also modify AbsyBlvd oil rinse and make it an oil/herbal rinse before I put the gel on.


@Holla4mom the conditioner mix I use is a banana deep treatment. I've even used it overnight and got some pretty good hydration with it. I usually use it after I use a protein reconstructor. So the DIY banana treatment that I use is:
2 bananas
1 tsp raw honey
1 tbs evoo
1 tbs coconut oil
1 tbs avocado oil
I mix everything in my blender then apply to my hair on damp hair and I leave it on for at least 30 min, but I've left it on overnight with good results too. You could try a hand mixer or food processor to mash the bananas but I prefer a blender to smooth out the banana chunks. I'm sure you could also replace the oils with whatever oils your hair likes. I'm a hi po gal so I don't have any issues with coconut oil or any oils in this recipe. HTH .


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 23, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Ok so I co-washed with diluted tresemme undone just because I've been having conditioner withdrawal and I found so many shed hairs, I'm surpirsed my hair didn't dread up. My finger detangling is not good enough to go without conditioner so im adding it back into my regimen. If I dilute it with hot water my hair seems to like it a lot. I've been having so many SSK's since doing the modified MHM the past 3 months.



I'm on a roll this morning with replying 

I'm the opposite, I was noticing more ssks and breakage with the original. Now that I think about it though, it could've been the use of baking soda 2x a week. Hmmm...


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 23, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Your results sound like the results my friend with normal/ low density hair gets.  She can do wash and gos, however, when she does a braid out with gel, it's not enough volume and is limp. Mine is overly full because I have so many hairs per inch, but that makes wash and gos hard for met to achieve.  If I had wash and gos that look like yours, I probably wouldn't fool with a set style, but if you want a diferrent style one day, consider a flat twist out.  She does hers across, not down if that makes sense (like across the back and side of her head instead of straight down) and she gets good volume like that. A braid out is probably going to give you too much stretch/ too little volume.


When you say your friend does her flat twist "across" do you mean ear to ear opposed to forehead to nape which is what I consider front to back/vertically? I have the same kind of results you describe with my low density hair and I've always done them vertically so any method to add volume is good for me.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Yes, FaithVA that's what you always say. It's hard for me. I'm one of those, "If it's worth doing. . . it's worth overdoing" people but I'm learning that doesn't make sense for the long haul.



I try not to say it too much so folk can be free but when someone else says it I'm going to get my nod in. But I'm working on letting folk be free and not trying to guide the "want to be lost" folk.    That's not directed at you at all. I'm just thinking about conversations and debates in other threads that I am refusing to participate in.


----------



## aharri23 (Apr 23, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I'm on a roll this morning with replying
> 
> I'm the opposite, I was noticing more ssks and breakage with the original. Now that I think about it though, it could've been the use of baking soda 2x a week. Hmmm...



I'm re-adding conditioner into my regimen, not baking soda though.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 23, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I'm re-adding conditioner into my regimen, not baking soda though.



How are you going to add it back?  I mean at what point (i.e., pre-clay or post-clay)?  I need to stop asking all these questions and just try this modified method out, but I am trying to avoid a set-back because I have come too far to turn back now.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> How are you going to add it back?  I mean at what point (i.e., pre-clay or post-clay)?  I need to stop asking all these questions and just try this modified method out, but I am trying to avoid a set-back because I have come too far to turn back now.



What clay are you using?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 23, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> How are you going to add it back?  I mean at what point (i.e., pre-clay or post-clay)?  I need to stop asking all these questions and just try this modified method out, but I am trying to avoid a set-back because I have come too far to turn back now.



I know you weren't asking me, but I've also been doing the modified method for about a month or so. I think my hair does better without it on a regular basis, however I still think it may be necessary to really DC or use a proper protein conditioner.

I incorporated conditioner before the clay step. I feel that conditioner builds up easily on my hair so the clay helps keep things in check- just how I'm thinking at the moment, although nothing is set in stone.


----------



## Marand13 (Apr 23, 2015)

I have been reading up on MHM all week!! And although I already do many of the things I do want to incorporate the entire regimen as my hair could always be MORE moisturized!! I need bentonite clay tho.. 
*goes back to reading entire thread*


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 23, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> When you say your friend does her flat twist "across" do you mean ear to ear opposed to forehead to nape which is what I consider front to back/vertically? I have the same kind of results you describe with my low density hair and I've always done them vertically so any method to add volume is good for me.


Let's see. In the back, she goes across, like ear to ear, instead of down- crown to nape. I imagine on the sides maybe she goes front to back?  I think the point is to make it perpendicular to how you want it to lay, instead of parallel (lol- sounding like a Math teacher).  For me, I would make my flat twists (if I did them) lay exactly like I want my hair to be to reduce volume but she goes against the grain.

How does front to nape work for you? Do you get good volume that way?


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 23, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I know you weren't asking me, but I've also been doing the modified method for about a month or so. I think my hair does better without it on a regular basis, however I still think it may be necessary to really DC or use a proper protein conditioner.
> 
> I incorporated conditioner before the clay step. I feel that conditioner builds up easily on my hair so the clay helps keep things in check- just how I'm thinking at the moment, although nothing is set in stone.


In this past month, how often do you think you have conditioned, DC'ed?  I have to find the balance too, because when I tried it last, my hair just declumped and was too soft, but I'm not at your level of definition.  I will keep listening to my hair.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 23, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I'm re-adding conditioner into my regimen, not baking soda though.


Aharri, how long do you spend in the detangling stage?  I think your regimen is pretty quick, but you need to do a slow, meticulous detangling with the clay at least once a week I would think if you didn't want shed hairs to build up.  Are you getting enough slip with your clay to feel like you can detangle well?  I keep playing around with my clay mix (adding slippery elm powder, experimenting with honey, EOs) etc so that it can give me slip and I can stick to the two step process if possible.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 23, 2015)

Butters-n-bars is having a 25% off sale till Friday.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 23, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> In this past month, how often do you think you have conditioned, DC'ed?  I have to find the balance too, because when I tried it last, my hair just declumped and was too soft, but I'm not at your level of definition.  I will keep listening to my hair.



This is my sixth week of doing DubaiDee's modified method. I've only used conditioner once (and that was this week Monday, after a 'long' (5day lol) stint of no washing/ rinsing.

I didn't notice if my hair was more or less defined during/ after use but it did feel soft (if a little coated).

I am going to use a protein conditioner tonight (maybe selected areas) and see how that goes. I think I'll follow up with @tashboog's conditioner recipe, give or take an oil.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 23, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Butters-n-bars is having a 25% off sale till Friday.



I just saw the email and started compiling a list in my head. Why? I need nothing right now lol


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What clay are you using?


I mix the B&B rhassoul with the Aztec but I always use more rhassoul.  The last time I added a little whole milk, EVO , ACV and water.  I measure by sight. I didn't find it much different than when I mix the same without the milk. I make my clay yogurt consistency and I can detangle with it.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I mix the B&B rhassoul with the Aztec but I always use more rhassoul.  The last time I added a little whole milk, EVO , ACV and water.  I measure by sight. I didn't find it much different than when I mix the same without the milk. I make my clay yogurt consistency and I can detangle with it.



There isn't any reason you should have a set back trying the modified regimen 1x. Giving yourself something else to compare to may actually help.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Butters-n-bars is having a 25% off sale till Friday.



I just bought some bentonite clay. I purchased some from Vitamin shoppe last month but its been on back order forever. I canceled that order and will just get it from BNB in the future. I will just use the Sodium Bentonite until it gets here.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 23, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Let's see. In the back, she goes across, like ear to ear, instead of down- crown to nape. I imagine on the sides maybe she goes front to back?  I think the point is to make it perpendicular to how you want it to lay, instead of parallel (lol- sounding like a Math teacher).  For me, I would make my flat twists (if I did them) lay exactly like I want my hair to be to reduce volume but she goes against the grain.
> 
> How does front to nape work for you? Do you get good volume that way?



*"make it perpendicular"  This sounds like she's on to something.*

I think I'm going to try it like that which is horizontal/ear to ear.  When I do it front to nape it's not horrible, but it's not good.  I don't wear my hair out (I'm wigging it) but I do these styles at home.  I wore my hair out this weekend and the problem with fine/low density hair is the fact that you have to fluff, flip, jump up and down, stand on your head and do the most to make it look fuller (I'm obviously exaggerating but you get the point).


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I just bought some bentonite clay. I purchased some from Vitamin shoppe last month but its been on back order forever. I canceled that order and will just get it from BNB in the future. I will just use the Sodium Bentonite until it gets here.



Isn't the bentonite clay from Butters n Bars, sodium bentonite? I noticed when I bought some last time. I went back on the site to check the ingredients, and both options say sodium bentonite.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 23, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> *"make it perpendicular"  This sounds like she's on to something.*
> 
> I think I'm going to try it like that which is horizontal/ear to ear.  When I do it front to nape it's not horrible, but it's not good.  I don't wear my hair out (I'm wigging it) but I do these styles at home.  I wore my hair out this weekend and the problem with fine/low density hair is the fact that you have to fluff, flip, jump up and down, stand on your head and do the most to make it look fuller (I'm obviously exaggerating but you get the point).



I live the struggle with you. Anytime I've tried one, I've had to fluff and separate so much that I had to ask myself, what was the point?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Idn't the bentonite clay from Butters n Bars, sodium bentonite? I noticed when I bought some last time. I went back on the site to check the ingredients, and both options say sodium bentonite.



Thank you for catching that. That's interesting that they sell Sodium Bentonite so cheaply. I will contact her to see what she says and see if I can cancel my order if it is Sodium Bentonite. Don't need any more of that.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 23, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I know you weren't asking me, but I've also been doing the modified method for about a month or so. I think my hair does better without it on a regular basis, however I still think it may be necessary to really DC or use a proper protein conditioner.
> 
> I incorporated conditioner before the clay step. I feel that conditioner builds up easily on my hair so the clay helps keep things in check- just how I'm thinking at the moment, although nothing is set in stone.



Anyone can reply to anything in here because we're all sharing and I really appreciate a reply from you.  You are an MHM OG 

When you incorporate the DC, you're basically just removing Step 1.  I'm sold on the modified and I'm doing it tonight.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 23, 2015)

Yep, @faithVA, in my search, I've found that sodium bentonite is far cheaper than calcium bentonite.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Yep, @faithVA, in my search, I've found that sodium bentonite is far cheaper than calcium bentonite.



That's interesting all of the sodium bentonite I have seen is $10+ where the calcium bentonite runs about $5 to $7 like the aztec brand.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 23, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Butters-n-bars is having a 25% off sale till Friday.



Where do you see the discount being applied because I'm on the site now and have items in my cart and I don't see a discount?  Is there a code?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 23, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> Anyone can reply to anything in here because we're all sharing and I really appreciate a reply from you.  You are an MHM OG
> 
> When you incorporate the DC, you're basically just removing Step 1.  I'm sold on the modified and I'm doing it tonight.



 Thank you for the compliment (and the OG status lol).

Yep when I DCd, I did so on dirty hair. I applied my conditioner, let that sit and then washed it out. I would've moved on to the clay step and then gel but there was a bit of build up- I added oils to my DC. Coupled with what was already on my dirty hair/ scalp, it was a recipe for a mess).

So I shampood with a little sulfate free shampoo (Ouidad Ultra Nourishing Cleansing Oil), then moved on to clay and gel.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> Where do you see the discount being applied because I'm on the site now and have items in my cart and I don't see a discount?  Is there a code?


HUMPDAY422


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> There isn't any reason you should have a set back trying the modified regimen 1x. Giving yourself something else to compare to may actually help.


Thanks @faithVA .  You're always so encouraging.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> That's interesting all of the sodium bentonite I have seen is $10+ where the calcium bentonite runs about $5 to $7 like the aztec brand.



Wow, over here its seems like it's the other way around with the sites I've found lol. I can't find aztec on the ground and prices on Amazon get ridiculous (anywhere from £13-30) for a 2lb tub.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Wow, over here its seems like it's the other way around with the sites I've found lol. I can't find aztec on the ground and prices on Amazon get ridiculous (anywhere from £13-30) for a 2lb tub.



That is interesting. Now that you mention DubaiDee did say that clay was expensive outside of the US. She and I had a conversation about rosewater. She was recommending using some large amount of rosewater in my clay mix. I told her that was too expensive. Rosewater where I am is just ridiculous. Where she is rosewater is very inexpensive.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> That is interesting. Now that you mention DubaiDee did say that clay was expensive outside of the US. She and I had a conversation about rosewater. She was recommending using some large amount of rosewater in my clay mix. I told her that was too expensive. Rosewater where I am is just ridiculous. Where she is rosewater is very inexpensive.



I looked rosewater up when I read that she was using it....alas it seems hard to get hold of and expensive here too. Some trials will have to wait


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I looked rosewater up when I read that she was using it....alas it seems hard to get hold of and expensive here too. Some trials will have to wait



You really said alas?  I love it. She was only using rosewater to mask the scent of the ACV. Essential oils work just as well. The smell doesn't even bother me. I don't put anything in my clay.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 23, 2015)

Me neither.


faithVA said:


> You really said alas?  I love it. She was only using rosewater to mask the scent of the ACV. Essential oils work just as well. The smell doesn't even bother me. I don't put anything in my clay.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Me neither.



Go wash your hair.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 23, 2015)

Sitting with the DIY banana conditioner in as I type lol. 

I diluted about 2oz of the Mill Creek Botanicals Jojoba conditioner to 6oz of water and applied to water rinsed hair. I probably left in in for 30mins, while I mixed up the banana conditioner. The only thing I left out was the EVOO. I took the time to pass it through a fine sieve to make sure I was left with as few 'seeds' as possible in my hair.

Washing out the protein conditioner, my hair felt good (stronger). 

I will probably be up till late with my hands in my hair tonight, but it serves me right for not starting as soon as I got home (like I planned).


----------



## tashboog (Apr 23, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Sitting with the DIY banana conditioner in as I type lol.
> 
> I diluted about 2oz of the Mill Creek Botanicals Jojoba conditioner to 6oz of water and applied to water rinsed hair. I probably left in in for 30mins, while I mixed up the banana conditioner. The only thing I left out was the EVOO. I took the time to pass it through a fine sieve to make sure I was left with as few 'seeds' as possible in my hair.
> 
> ...


@AbsyBlvd I hope you like the banana dc as much as I do .


----------



## Ajna (Apr 23, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Wow, over here its seems like it's the other way around with the sites I've found lol. I can't find aztec on the ground and prices on Amazon get ridiculous (anywhere from £13-30) for a 2lb tub.



Did you try iherb??
At one time their international shipping rates were quite friendly


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 23, 2015)

Ajna said:


> Did you try iherb??
> At one time their international shipping rates were quite friendly



I did but I didn't like their shipping at the time. It didn't make it cost effective. But then my regular vendor received some stock so it worked out ok.

I do like IHerb but I don't like how their shipping prices can just increase on me if I leave the screen and return.


----------



## snoop (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm back to trying MHM again, this time dubaidee4c's modified version.   One question I have is how do you keep your hair from knotting before they reach man hydration (specifically the ends)?  I haven't tried protective styles and have only been doing wash and go's.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 23, 2015)

tashboog said:


> @AbsyBlvd I hope you like the banana dc as much as I do .



I did @tashboog, thanks for thatlol. After my protein, my curls were popping with that banana. And it was the first time I've used coconut oil in ages. Can't wait until my hair dries to feel my results.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 23, 2015)

snoop said:


> I'm back to trying MHM again, this time dubaidee4c's modified version.   One question I have is how do you keep your hair from knotting before they reach man hydration (specifically the ends)?  I haven't tried protective styles and have only been doing wash and go's.



Since I haven't been wigging it, I've been wearing wash and go's. 
One thing I've noticed is I do get single strand knots, especially on my ends. Not a lot. But then I don't really go looking for them. When I feel them I cut them at the knot. 

Separating my clumps as I apply my gel helps the roots not to feel matted. 
As for tangles, this doesn't really happen. And if it does, I will spritz my hair with water, stretch my hair taut, holding midway and pull the ends. This unravels the tangle like magic, if not then I will separate my clumps/ strands at this point.

I just came out of a 5day puff this week and my hair wasn't knotted at all (other than the occasional SSK).


----------



## Ajna (Apr 24, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I did but I didn't like their shipping at the time. It didn't make it cost effective. But then my regular vendor received some stock so it worked out ok.
> 
> I do like IHerb but I don't like how their shipping prices can just increase on me if I leave the screen and return.



Wow who knew thanks for telling me


----------



## Ajna (Apr 24, 2015)

snoop said:


> I'm back to trying MHM again, this time dubaidee4c's modified version.   One question I have is how do you keep your hair from knotting before they reach man hydration (specifically the ends)?  I haven't tried protective styles and have only been doing wash and go's.



When was the last time you had a trim?
Beyond that you may want to consider styling in smaller sections so you can ensure you are working root to tip. 
Last but not least is don't be afraid to spritz your hair and/or use a bit of oil to break the gel cast 

Oh and the big one was leaving my hair alone while it dried. Simple but that was often the cause of my knots

HTH


----------



## snoop (Apr 24, 2015)

Ajna said:


> When was the last time you had a trim?
> Beyond that you may want to consider styling in smaller sections so you can ensure you are working root to tip.
> Last but not least is don't be afraid to spritz your hair and/or use a bit of oil to break the gel cast
> 
> ...



I haven't had a proper trim in a while.  I'm not too concerned about ssk's as I am about the ends knotting in general.  My hair is so coily that I could trim a section after detangling it and it would be fighting with itself again.  

Usually, I live in twists so this is not a problem, but I've reconsidered doing this technique because of the (post partum) shedding that I've been experiencing.  

For the last month I've been water only washing (WOW) daily because I didn't think I had time to do my weekly clay wash (which I've been doing for a few years).  I really like WOW but my sebum coverage after a month was too much so I needed to cleanse. 

I've been passively following this thread from the beginning and had tried the original MHM buy it was to much for me (product and time).  I still can't afford the time, but the modified version allows me to speed things up considerably.  Also by daily detangling, I am better able to remove the shed hairs which I didn't realize where starting to cause my hair to mat. (I was detangling weekly.)

Another reason that is stopped the original MHM process was that I'd noticed my hair was knotting at the ends.   After a week in I gave the process and the wash n go's up but I spent a lot of time cutting knots out of my ends.   It was probably due to put detangling but ali the products.  My hair was just too dry and it decided to start binding to itself.  (Not overly dry, but the ends wouldn't stay moist.)  I don't want that to occur again. 

I've completed 4 washes/days of the modified cycle. 

Another question:  at some point does your hair dry faster?  My ends will dry nicely (and stay soft) but my roots  will stay wet into the evening.  I'm not sure I like that they're starting wet for 12 hours+ every day.  I've been using watered down FSG to seal.


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 24, 2015)

qchelle said:


> Yoooooooo I gotta read this whole thread!


 One of my OT peoples! 

So, y'all, I'm getting fatigued doing all this clay mixing. The problem is, I'm making it too thick to put in a bottle, so I'm mixing it in a bowl every other day.  I'd buy Terresentials but they're too expensive not to be a black company. #sorrynotsorry  Naptural85 has a recipe for something that seems closer to Terressentials, including the AVJ, but I need to do a test to see if my hair likes it.

In other news, I wanna incorporate SAA's somewhere in here. Maybe I'll make my own leave-in.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 24, 2015)

snoop said:


> *Another reason that is stopped the original MHM process was that I'd noticed my hair was knotting at the ends.*
> 
> *My hair was just too dry and it decided to start binding to itself.*
> 
> I don't have all the answers to your questions but the statements you made above should NEVER happen with this method.  Were you using approved products?  If not, were you reading the ingredients for the products you were using and then comparing them to the "MHM no no list"?  Many people solely use this method  for it's detangling properties and the fact that it practically eliminates any matting or knotting so I'm surprised at your results.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 24, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> One of my OT peoples!
> 
> So, y'all, I'm getting fatigued doing all this clay mixing. The problem is, I'm making it too thick to put in a bottle, so I'm mixing it in a bowl every other day.  I'd buy Terresentials but they're too expensive not to be a black company. #sorrynotsorry  Naptural85 has a recipe for something that seems closer to Terressentials, including the AVJ, but I need to do a test to see if my hair likes it.
> 
> In other news, I wanna incorporate SAA's somewhere in here. Maybe I'll make my own leave-in.



I hear you and I hate the clay mixing part because I am not a DIY type of chick.  I'm thinking of getting this plastic electric mixer I saw at PC Richard for $19.99 just for this purpose.

The ACV is what thins out the clay.  I like to make mine like the consistency of yogurt but if you keep adding little more ACV at a time, it will get thinner.  Dubaidee is using something like 4oz so she gets a watery mix.  HTH


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 24, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I hear you and I hate the clay mixing part because I am not a DIY type of chick.  I'm thinking of getting this plastic electric mixer I saw at PC Richard for $19.99 just for this purpose.
> 
> *The ACV is what thins out the clay. * I like to make mine like the consistency of yogurt but if you keep adding little more ACV at a time, it will get thinner.  Dubaidee is using something like 4oz so she gets a watery mix.  HTH


I know, I use it, I just don't like to. I'd like some more helpful liquids, like marshmallow root tea or AVJ (if my hair likes it).


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> One of my OT peoples!
> 
> So, y'all, I'm getting fatigued doing all this clay mixing. The problem is, I'm making it too thick to put in a bottle, so I'm mixing it in a bowl every other day.  I'd buy Terresentials but they're too expensive not to be a black company. #sorrynotsorry  Naptural85 has a recipe for something that seems closer to Terressentials, including the AVJ, but I need to do a test to see if my hair likes it.
> 
> In other news, I wanna incorporate SAA's somewhere in here. Maybe I'll make my own leave-in.



Why not just make it so it works in a bottle? It doesn't necessarily work any better being extra thick. It can be a good consistency to work in a bottle and still not be too runny. Why wear yourself out?


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Why not just make it so it works in a bottle? It doesn't necessarily work any better being extra thick. It can be a good consistency to work in a bottle and still not be too runny. Why wear yourself out?


I like it thicker.  I want it smooth but thinNER, not watery, more like cake batter. But I want it to be more 'active' than just clay, I want it to do something useful, like a dc. Then, I might feel comfortable trying the modified: 1. nutrient packed clay, 2. liquid spray leave in, 3. gel. 

I'm working on a lot of things.


----------



## snoop (Apr 24, 2015)

I was using the approved products (i.e. KCKT, Tressume Naturals/Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle/Giovanni<? -- can't remember if I did or not>, KCCC).  I think that my hair doesn't like the KC products and that could have been why.  I especially dislike using gel on the whole.  I don't think that I was doing the best job detangling and also I wasn't doing it every single day....I was wondering if  it was realistic to expect perfectly tangle-free hair less than 7 days in....?  (I was washing within a 3 day window....)


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 24, 2015)

ETA: Above pics: hair with clay freshly washed out.

My coils feel great after the pampering session I gave them last night. After clay, I applied grapeseed and sunflower oils.

I tried the As I Am Curling Jelly and I like it. It is a runny/ snotty sweet fruity scented gel that has a less gloopy consistency than KCCC. The fragrance makes a nice break from the cakey sweet KCCC (I don't smell either in my hair but I smell KCCC on my hands if I touch my hair. I don't smell the AIA on my hands).

I used the jelly lightly diluted with water. A little goes a long way (although that could just be the psychology of having a small jar lol).

My coils seem slightly shinier with this gel, than KCCC. My hair is totally dry, and dried faster with the AIA. It has a good hold that is slightly softer that KCCC, but it left me with more volume from less defined roots.

It did flake a (I don't really get flakes with KCCC so this is new- but maybe that's my practice). Even with my pouffy roots, I would use this again. If I can stop the flaking, then great.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 24, 2015)

I did the modified version last night and the jury is still out for me, but the time it took was a relief from my usual.  Here are some details and I'm hoping @AbsyBlvd or @hairtimes5 or any long-term modified method user can give me some feedback.

I started with hair that was last co-washed on Monday so it was fairly clean.  The only product I generally spritz daily is diluted KKNT.  However, I use Njoy Oil on my scalp and it has sulfur which can be drying.  I wet my hair in the shower and then applied the clay mix which contained rhassoul, bentonite, and splashes of ACV, milk, EVO.  My mix is always the consistency of yogurt and I detangle with my clay mix.  I let it sit for about 10 mins while in the shower and then washed it out and applied KKNT and KCC.

My hair felt a tad bit drier than normal (normal being when I do mhm steps 1 and 2) after washing out the clay and I think I saw a little more shed hair than normal.  The excess shed hair can probably be attributed to the fact that I did Monday's co-wash while my hair was in flat twist. However, it was nothing alarming.  My hair was just as strong and didn't really tangle or break when I put in my flat twist so that was a good sign.  I think I will do this modified version 1 day during the week and do the full regimen with my DC on the weekend.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 24, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I know, I use it, I just don't like to. I'd like some more helpful liquids, like marshmallow root tea or AVJ (if my hair likes it).


You're like me because I don't like to either.  Something about ACV and BS always has me paranoid so I use them sparingly.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I did the modified version last night and the jury is still out for me, but the time it took was a relief from my usual.  Here are some details and I'm hoping @AbsyBlvd or @hairtimes5 or any long-term modified method user can give me some feedback.
> 
> I started with hair that was last co-washed on Monday so it was fairly clean.  The only product I generally spritz daily is diluted KKNT.  However, I use Njoy Oil on my scalp and it has sulfur which can be drying.  I wet my hair in the shower and then applied the clay mix which contained rhassoul, bentonite, and splashes of ACV, milk, EVO.  My mix is always the consistency of yogurt and I detangle with my clay mix.  I let it sit for about 10 mins while in the shower and then washed it out and applied KKNT and KCC.
> 
> My hair felt a tad bit drier than normal (normal being when I do mhm steps 1 and 2) after washing out the clay and I think I saw a little more shed hair than normal.  The excess shed hair can probably be attributed to the fact that I did Monday's co-wash while my hair was in flat twist. However, it was nothing alarming.  My hair was just as strong and didn't really tangle or break when I put in my flat twist so that was a good sign.  I think I will do this modified version 1 day during the week and do the full regimen with my DC on the weekend.



It's hard to say how the modified regimen really works for you when you are doing both regimens. Nothing wrong with doing both. For those who wanted to switch, they clarified with a shampoo first and then did the clct and then did the modified regimen. I think this is really the only way to truly see if the modified regimen works or not. Otherwise the modified method is trying to deal with conditioner build up which it isn't meant to do. With that said, nothing wrong with doing the two together to get a break.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 24, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I did the modified version last night and the jury is still out for me, but the time it took was a relief from my usual.  Here are some details and I'm hoping @AbsyBlvd or @hairtimes5 or any long-term modified method user can give me some feedback.
> 
> I started with hair that was last co-washed on Monday so it was fairly clean.  The only product I generally spritz daily is diluted KKNT.  However, I use Njoy Oil on my scalp and it has sulfur which can be drying.  I wet my hair in the shower and then applied the clay mix which contained rhassoul, bentonite, and splashes of ACV, milk, EVO.  My mix is always the consistency of yogurt and I detangle with my clay mix.  I let it sit for about 10 mins while in the shower and then washed it out and applied KKNT and KCC.
> 
> My hair felt a tad bit drier than normal (normal being when I do mhm steps 1 and 2) after washing out the clay and I think I saw a little more shed hair than normal.  The excess shed hair can probably be attributed to the fact that I did Monday's co-wash while my hair was in flat twist. However, it was nothing alarming.  My hair was just as strong and didn't really tangle or break when I put in my flat twist so that was a good sign.  I think I will do this modified version 1 day during the week and do the full regimen with my DC on the weekend.



Faith is right you know. In order to really test it out, jumping in is the only way . I didn't clarify with shampoo before I started the modified method but like you, I dipped a toe lol. I kind of weened conditioner out of my regimen by first stopping the leave in and then cowashes. Then I used diluted ACV for step 1, rather than alternating. By the time I started water rinsing for step 1, I think I'd taken out the DC.

That was a duration of about 2 weeks. Then Faith's progress, and reading DubaiDee's posts encouraged me to just try it, especially as my hair was still looking dull. My hair also felt drier at first but that was to be expected. I took tips from water rinsing videos, and I massage my head and hair, smoothing the sebum (if there is any lol IDK) down my strands.

I intend to insert conditioner when I feel it is necessary, or if I just want a treat but it's great for my hair, not using so much product.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Faith is right you know. In order to really test it out, jumping in is the only way . I didn't clarify with shampoo before I started the modified method but like you, I dipped a toe lol. I kind of weened conditioner out of my regimen by first stopping the cowashes. Then I used diluted ACV for step 1, rather than alternating. By the time I started water rinsing for step 1, I think I'd taken out the DC.
> 
> That was a duration of about 2 weeks. Then Faith's progress, and reading DubaiDee's posts encouraged me to just try it, especially as my hair was still looking dull. My hair also felt drier at first but that was to be expected. I took tips from water rinsing videos, and I massage my head and hair, smoothing the sebum (if there is any lol IDK) down my strands.
> 
> I intend to insert conditioner when I feel it is necessary, or if I just want a treat but it's great for my hair, not using so much product.



I think the initial dry feeling may be due to conditioner build up that eventually is removed with repeated clay rinses. However, when alternating often between the two regimens, the conditioner build up won't be alleviated. For myself I do think I can do a DC 1x a month followed by a bentonite clay rinse and come out OK. But I see that it doesn't take much for build up on my hair and for my hair to feel dry again.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 24, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I like it thicker.  I want it smooth but thinNER, not watery, more like cake batter. But I want it to be more 'active' than just clay, I want it to do something useful, like a dc. Then, I might feel comfortable trying the modified: 1. nutrient packed clay, 2. liquid spray leave in, 3. gel.
> 
> I'm working on a lot of things.


We got some mad scientist up in here.   Well, share them potions whenever you're finished brewing.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I think the initial dry feeling may be due to conditioner build up that eventually is removed with repeated clay rinses. However, when alternating often between the two regimens, the conditioner build up won't be alleviated. For myself I do think I can do a DC 1x a month followed by a bentonite clay rinse and come out OK. But I see that it doesn't take much for build up on my hair and for my hair to feel dry again.



I know what you mean. I relied on the clay to do its thing during that time. I didn't use oil much before the modified method (other than on my problem spots) so I knew whatever conditioner remained on my hair would eventually be removed without much issue.

I will definitely keep up with proper protein. I can see that my hair needed it. I like the CLCT. It leaves my hair nice and soft, but after the initial treatment, it is hard to see/notice other benefits. Especially with all the conditioning already going on. If you are looking for reinforced curls/ coils, don't sleep on the protein.

This method stripped things back so I can really test and see what works for me and my hair (within the boundaries of 'good' ingredients). Its the one thing I have been strict with...ok maybe not the one thing.
Great times


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> they clarified with a shampoo first and then did the clct and then did the modified regimen.



Ahh, this right here would probably have produced different results.  I'm gonna try it this way next week.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I know what you mean. I relied on the clay to do its thing during that time. I didn't use oil much before the modified method (other than on my problem spots) so I knew whatever conditioner remained on my hair would eventually be removed without much issue.
> 
> I will definitely keep up with proper protein. I can see that my hair needed it. I like the CLCT. It leaves my hair nice and soft, but after the initial treatment, it is hard to see/notice other benefits. Especially with all the conditioning already going on. If you are looking for reinforced curls/ coils, don't sleep on the protein.
> 
> ...



True, I still use a real protein once a month or every other month. 

Fooling with the color change shampoo has thrown me off. I have to get back on track now. But now I'm lazy, lazy, lazy   I don't feel like doing CLCT at all.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 24, 2015)

snoop said:


> I'm back to trying MHM again, this time dubaidee4c's modified version.   One question I have is how do you keep your hair from knotting before they reach man hydration (specifically the ends)?  I haven't tried protective styles and have only been doing wash and go's.


I don't get very many SSK's since doing MHM, and especially since doing the modified version. I find as long as I make sure my clay/gel have good slip then my hair tends not to knot on itself.  I detangle very well during clay stage and coat each clump carefully during gel stage to keep it defined and seperated.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 24, 2015)

Half-way through my CLCT application.  I didn't realize I already had some frozen and it's been two weeks so decided to do the full recipe.  I had said I wasn't going to fool with it anymore, but my hair loves it and it was callling for it.  Sometimes I just need that leisurely, conditioning outside of the shower, experience. That's the only thing I miss about the Modified regimen, but I'd rather do that step as needed, every 2 weeks at most versus 2-3 times a week!


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 24, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> Ahh, this right here would probably have produced different results.  I'm gonna try it this way next week.



This is the only thing I was going to say after reading your original post is that you may have wanted to clarify first. I didn't when I first started the modified method but my hair was acting funny so I clarified (with a clarifying sulfate shampoo btw) and it worked much better on a clean slate. I don't use a leave in either. I realized that they don't much for me besides making my hair a little harder.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 24, 2015)

I've been brewing so many things up over here, I feel a little witchy

I totally understand the desire for a nutrient packed clay and I think I packed everything I could in this one!

CLAY:
Powder Mix-Bentonite, Sage, Neem, Slippery Elm, Dry Milk
Tea Mix- Rosemary, Marshmallow root, burdock root, horsetail, nettle in water/ACV
I also add a pinch of honey and a squirt of sweet almond oil to the tea.

I made my own tea packets.  At whole foods, I bought these tea bags that are open on one side so you can put your own herbs in and seal with an iron or curling iron.

I made 25 bags and 2 will make enough tea to mix up one week's worth of clay! I put the tea bags in a sealed glass canister- add very hot water, the ACV, little honey and keep it under my sink to mix with the clay powder mix.  I'm excited to have it all prepared!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 24, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I've been brewing so many things up over here, I feel a little witchy
> 
> I totally understand the desire for a nutrient packed clay and I think I packed everything I could in this one!
> 
> ...



You have been busy. I can't wait to hear how it goes down.


----------



## nyeredzi (Apr 24, 2015)

qchelle said:


> Yoooooooo I gotta read this whole thread!



Girl, I am trying to get some cliff notes.  Someone help me out.

For this hair care approach, do you have to wash or wet everyday? Do you have to wear your hair loose and shrunken everyday? Also, can folks keep it all the way real and say how much time you spend on your hair (1) daily and (2) over the course of a week?


----------



## Guinan (Apr 24, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> One of my OT peoples!
> 
> So, y'all, I'm getting fatigued doing all this clay mixing. The problem is, I'm making it too thick to put in a bottle, so I'm mixing it in a bowl every other day.  I'd buy Terresentials but they're too expensive not to be a black company. #sorrynotsorry  Naptural85 has a recipe for something that seems closer to Terressentials, including the AVJ, but I need to do a test to see if my hair likes it.
> 
> In other news, I wanna incorporate SAA's somewhere in here. Maybe I'll make my own leave-in.



I use naptural85 receipe for the clay, except I don't use AVJ. I mix my clay in one of Sallys measuring bottles.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2015)

nyeredzi said:


> Girl, I am trying to get some cliff notes.  Someone help me out.
> 
> For this hair care approach, do you have to wash or wet everyday? Do you have to wear your hair loose and shrunken everyday? Also, can folks keep it all the way real and say how much time you spend on your hair (1) daily and (2) over the course of a week?



Do the regimen or a water rinse every 3 days. Wear your hair anyway you like; wng, twists, puff, rollerse t, etc.

It takes me 2 hours from start to finish styling my hair in flat twists with perm rods in the front.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2015)

I finally did the regimen after weeks of fooling with the color change shampoo. I kept it simple. I rinsed and then used a sodium bentonite mix. I need to get the recipe right for this clay versus the rhassoul. I worked it through and did a quick detangle. I probably left it in for 30 minutes.

I rinsed and immediately put diluted kccc on large sections. After getting out of the shower I added gel and o smaller sections. I'm actually wearing a wng this weekend. If it doesn't last I will twist it back up.

I'm noticing more curls and more length. I'm happy about that.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 24, 2015)

Was going thru the screenshots on my phone yesterday and found a recipe of an aloe vera juice/green tea rinse that I had taken a picture of. Made some last night and used it this morning before applying gel. I don't know...nothing special. Anyway I used Eco this morning. I just don't like that gel anymore, it's so thick and gloppy to me. I think I want to try the As I Am gel now that some of you have mentioned it. Anybody ever try the Aunt Jackie's flax gel?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 25, 2015)

nyeredzi said:


> Girl, I am trying to get some cliff notes.  Someone help me out.
> 
> For this hair care approach, do you have to wash or wet everyday? Do you have to wear your hair loose and shrunken everyday? Also, can folks keep it all the way real and say how much time you spend on your hair (1) daily and (2) over the course of a week?



You can wet your hair as often as you like. After doing this for some time, I think my hair likes the regular watering so I don't tend to go long without washing again (preferably every 2/3 days. But since I've stopped baggying, the most I've gone is 5days.

I don't tend to do set styles because of this and my low/normal density self. Currently, I prefer my hair shrunken vs slightly stretched- extra volume for me and less tangles. I don't use heat.

I am a slow coach and things from start to finish take me about 2 (quick for me)- 3hours (the usual).


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 25, 2015)

nyeredzi said:


> Girl, I am trying to get some cliff notes.  Someone help me out.
> 
> For this hair care approach, do you have to wash or wet everyday? Do you have to wear your hair loose and shrunken everyday? Also, can folks keep it all the way real and say how much time you spend on your hair (1) daily and (2) over the course of a week?


I wet it everyday. I take a shower every morning between 5 and 6 AM and if water doesn't kiss my scalp I don't wake up properly. 
My daily process is co-wash, leave-in, gel...all during the course of my 15 min shower. I use a comb once a month. 
I use clay on the weekends. Today is clay day. As my hair grows it requires more clay...i'm up to 4 TSP in my mix! 
My hair is wash n wear. I'm always surprised at how long folks process' are taking!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 25, 2015)

Happy birthday  @faithVA !!!!


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 25, 2015)

Enjoy your Birthday, @faithVA !!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday @faithVA!


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday @faithVA !!!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday @faithVA !!


----------



## nyeredzi (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh, it's somebody's birthday?  Happy birthday FaithVA!

Okay, y'all. I'ma consider this first attempt a fail.  I don't know, it just did not work out for me.  I have the kinky curly not today, i have the baking soda, I went out and bought the bentonite clay and giovanni gel.  Ish didn't work out. It's taking forever and the finger detangling is not doing it.  Why did I think it would work?  Why do I do this to myself? Every friggin time someone's like "this will totally work!" it never works.  It never, ever, ever works out for me.  Finger detangling cannot detangle my amount of hair.  Within every tiny little clump, if I tried to separate it, there was a shed hair in every clump, knotted up.  Maybe I will revisit in the future, but it didn't work this time. The clay wasn't mixing smoothly, ugh, I'm done.

Oh, and the baking soda definitely did something to my hair texture.  Like, pieces were that bent straight hair look that I can't recall seeing.  It's slighly alkaline, and relaxer is more heavily alkaline, it's really like it had the tiniest relaxing effect.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 25, 2015)

nyeredzi said:


> Oh, it's somebody's birthday?  Happy birthday FaithVA!
> 
> Okay, y'all. I'ma consider this first attempt a fail.  I don't know, it just did not work out for me.  I have the kinky curly not today, i have the baking soda, I went out and bought the bentonite clay and giovanni gel.  Ish didn't work out. It's taking forever and the finger detangling is not doing it.  Why did I think it would work?  Why do I do this to myself? Every friggin time someone's like "this will totally work!" it never works.  It never, ever, ever works out for me.  Finger detangling cannot detangle my amount of hair.  Within every tiny little clump, if I tried to separate it, there was a shed hair in every clump, knotted up.  Maybe I will revisit in the future, but it didn't work this time. The clay wasn't mixing smoothly, ugh, I'm done.
> 
> Oh, and the baking soda definitely did something to my hair texture.  Like, pieces were that bent straight hair look that I can't recall seeing.  It's slighly alkaline, and relaxer is more heavily alkaline, it's really like it had the tiniest relaxing effect.



Sorry to read you had a bad experience.
I wish I could've done it for you. I think I have a gift when it comes to finger detangling lol.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 25, 2015)

nyeredzi said:


> Oh, it's somebody's birthday?  Happy birthday FaithVA!
> 
> Okay, y'all. I'ma consider this first attempt a fail.  I don't know, it just did not work out for me.  I have the kinky curly not today, i have the baking soda, I went out and bought the bentonite clay and giovanni gel.  Ish didn't work out. It's taking forever and the finger detangling is not doing it.  Why did I think it would work?  Why do I do this to myself? Every friggin time someone's like "this will totally work!" it never works.  It never, ever, ever works out for me.  Finger detangling cannot detangle my amount of hair.  Within every tiny little clump, if I tried to separate it, there was a shed hair in every clump, knotted up.  Maybe I will revisit in the future, but it didn't work this time. The clay wasn't mixing smoothly, ugh, I'm done.
> 
> Oh, and the baking soda definitely did something to my hair texture.  Like, pieces were that bent straight hair look that I can't recall seeing.  It's slighly alkaline, and relaxer is more heavily alkaline, it's really like it had the tiniest relaxing effect.


 
Giovanni gel is the devil. But it works great for my edges. How much baking soda did you use? Are you hi-po or lo-po? If you dont like finger detangling you can always use a wide tooth comb or a gentle brush. What didnt work? We (or atleast I do) need more details on your measurements and your process. Walk me through what you did.

You should only do what works for your hair. If you feel that this method (after one day ) has caused so much detriment  to your hair, then by all means stop.


----------



## nyeredzi (Apr 25, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Giovanni gel is the devil. But it works great for my edges. How much baking soda did you use? Are you hi-po or lo-po? If you dont like finger detangling you can always use a wide tooth comb or a gentle brush. What didnt work? We (or atleast I do) need more details on your measurements and your process. Walk me through what you did.
> 
> You should only do what works for your hair. If you feel that this method (after one day ) has caused so much detriment  to your hair, then by all means stop.



I used 2 tbs baking soda. It was a recipe I found on that mhm site with the ocean waves in the background. I didn't say it was detrimental, just that it wasn't working out.  A lot of time for poor results and frustration.  I'll be back with more details. Gotta run!


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 25, 2015)

nyeredzi said:


> Oh, it's somebody's birthday?  Happy birthday FaithVA!
> 
> Okay, y'all. I'ma consider this first attempt a fail.  I don't know, it just did not work out for me.  I have the kinky curly not today, i have the baking soda, I went out and bought the bentonite clay and giovanni gel.  Ish didn't work out. It's taking forever and the finger detangling is not doing it.  Why did I think it would work?  Why do I do this to myself? Every friggin time someone's like "this will totally work!" it never works.  It never, ever, ever works out for me.  Finger detangling cannot detangle my amount of hair.  Within every tiny little clump, if I tried to separate it, there was a shed hair in every clump, knotted up.  Maybe I will revisit in the future, but it didn't work this time. The clay wasn't mixing smoothly, ugh, I'm done.
> 
> Oh, and the baking soda definitely did something to my hair texture.  Like, pieces were that bent straight hair look that I can't recall seeing.  It's slighly alkaline, and relaxer is more heavily alkaline, it's really like it had the tiniest relaxing effect.


Can you describe the whole thing, i.e. what you did in each step and your recipes?  We might can help you trouble shoot!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 25, 2015)

nyeredzi said:


> Oh, it's somebody's birthday?  Happy birthday FaithVA!
> 
> Okay, y'all. I'ma consider this first attempt a fail.  I don't know, it just did not work out for me.  I have the kinky curly not today, i have the baking soda, I went out and bought the bentonite clay and giovanni gel.  Ish didn't work out. It's taking forever and the finger detangling is not doing it.  Why did I think it would work?  Why do I do this to myself? Every friggin time someone's like "this will totally work!" it never works.  It never, ever, ever works out for me.  Finger detangling cannot detangle my amount of hair.  Within every tiny little clump, if I tried to separate it, there was a shed hair in every clump, knotted up.  Maybe I will revisit in the future, but it didn't work this time. The clay wasn't mixing smoothly, ugh, I'm done.
> 
> Oh, and the baking soda definitely did something to my hair texture.  Like, pieces were that bent straight hair look that I can't recall seeing.  It's slighly alkaline, and relaxer is more heavily alkaline, it's really like it had the tiniest relaxing effect.


I almost gave up on the clay too but...I did two things, I stopped using bentonite and started using rhassoul and I added just a splash of ACV to the mix.  I don't know how much hair you have but I can tell you that I am a 4-something with fine strands but very dense.  My hair used to tangle like crazy but with the clay mix finger detangling became a breeze.  I'm definitely retaining more hair than my pre-MHM days and my hair seems happier than ever before.  My clay mix is watery like a watery milkshake and I detangle as I apply.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 25, 2015)

Awww happy birthday Faith and fellow Taurean, yesterday was my b'day. I've been running around celebrating for the past couple of days and just letting my hair do what it do. I tried to clay today but my process was so rushed I might as well have not bothered. But i'm committed to the janky wash n go I got as i'm about to go out to dinner with DH. My curls are so tight and undefined but tomorrow is another day and my 40th celebration extravaganza will be over and done and life will return to normal with a much needed DC with heat!


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 25, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Awww happy birthday Faith and fellow Taurean, yesterday was my b'day. I've been running around celebrating for the past couple of days and just letting my hair do what it do. I tried to clay today but my process was so rushed I might as well have not bothered. But i'm committed to the janky wash n go I got as i'm about to go out to dinner with DH. My curls are so tight and undefined but tomorrow is another day and my 40th celebration extravaganza will be over and done and life will return to normal with a much needed DC with heat!


Happy Belated Bday discodumpling! I'll be where you are in 4 months!


----------



## nyeredzi (Apr 25, 2015)

Happy belated birthday, Disco!

Okay, let's see.  Step 1 I used this recipe that I got from the maxhydration.com website:

2 tablespoons bakingsoda
2 tablespoons honey
1 teaspoon olive oil
6-10 oz of water
The baking soda was probably on for 20-30 minutes.

Step 2 I did this, same site using Kinky Curly Knot Today:
*Option 3:* Apply warm conditioner in your hair in sections.Let it sit for 10-15 minutes under shower cap, and rinse it out. This will function as your cowash. if you are doing this step, first pour 1.5-2 oz of conditioner into an applicator bottle. Then pour in 4-6 oz of warm/hot water and shake.

This is the step where I was told you really finger detangled.  I tried, but it was taking forever.  Finger detangling has never been a win for me.  So I did a [email protected]$$ job because, you know, I have other things in life to do, lol. Every experience finger detangling in my life says it takes me at least 2 hours to actually get the shed hair out, and things were not going any differently this time. So I did a not thorough job which took me about 30-40 minutes.  I left the conditioner on and went to the store to buy betonite clay and gel.  I was going to get Kinky Curly Knot Today, but it's expensive, the store I got the bentonite clay from didn't have it, and they had Giovanni gel which is cheaper.  And since I never use gel for anything else, I really didn't want to spend a whole lot of money for something I might never use again.  The clay there was already $16!.  I got back from the store like an hour or so later and rinsed the conditioner out.

Step 3 was the clay rinse, where it really started to fall apart.  I was trying to use this recipe, which I also got from this site:

_1 cup pure clay powder_
_2-3 cup warm water_
_1 tablespoon of honey_
_1 tablespoon of olive oil_
And this recipe was not happening.  Like, I put in 1 cup of the clay powder and added 2 cups of water.  Too thick. Another cup of water. Too thick. Another cup of water. Still super thick.  I added the honey and olive oil. Still super thick.  And the clay was all clumped up no matter how hard I stirred (the first time I tried in a metal bowl) or shook (when the bowl failed I tried in a dish detergent bottle like I saw on a YouTube video).  Like, it wouldn't loosen up to form anything remotely smooth.  It had watery and smooth portions and then lumps of heavy thick clay in there.  But after 20 minutes of trying to get something workable, I just took what I had in the dish detergent bottle to give it a go because, well, other things to do!

I was beginning to get doubtful at this point, so I decided to try on just 1 section of my hair.  My hair was in 8 sections, by the way, because all my experience says 4 sections is unworkable for me. I usually detangle in 15 sections, for what it's worth. So I applied the clay to one section, fully coating. Then I tried to finger detangle more. It was not happening, because the clay provided no slip.  It was even more difficult than trying to finger detangle with the conditioner was.  So much shed hair, so many tangles, so much frustration! After spending about 10 minutes on that one section (keep in mind, if I was going to do this for my whole head, I had 8 sections), I figured that was all I was going to do because, well, other things in life to do!  So I rinsed that clay out. 

Steps 4 and 5
Then I applied watered down conditioner, KCKT trying to rake through the section.  Mind you, my hair is not the "rake through" type, so that wasn't working out either.  You can't rake through when there's shed hair and tangles, but I did my best.  Then I did the same with the gel.  Mind you, I kind of hate gel, which is why I never use it and don't own any. But I did it.

And the result? Um, my hair was there, existing and whatnot.  It felt kind of hard and not moisturized, stripped sort of.  It was still kind of tangled, shed hair was still in there.  It had curly clumps, with some of the middle portions kind of suspiciously straight, like they had been blow dried. but they were wet.  I'm not calling it damage, before anyone gets upset, I'm just describing, it's what I think of texturized hair looking like.  I'm actually in line to get a texturizer as soon as my hair dresser has done enough research that she feels comfortable enough to do them, so I'm not dissing texturizers or anything, just saying.  After trying it out on that 1 section, I really had no desire to continue on to the other 7.  And I also didn't have the time. I really do not have the time in my life right now to devote many hours to my hair.

So my hair is currently still mostly tangled.  Tomorrow I might rewet and apply conditioner and detangle with a comb, then blow dry.

This is here to mostly document my experience.  No one of course needs to feel obligated to fix this problem. It's okay if it didn't work out for me.  My experience is generally there will be some new trend that everyone swears by, I'll try it, it won't work, people will say it's because I did it wrong, then I'll try multiple slight permutations of the method, like next time I'll add 1.25 tablespoons of honey, not just 1, then I'll do it with rhassoul, not bentonite, then I'll do it with KCCC, not Giovanni, and I'll do a bunch of permutations that also don't work until I once again accept my hair for what it is and go back to OT where I belong.

ETA: Geez, after reading that, it sounds really negative.  Sorry to bring down the mood.  It's true it didn't work out for me, but I am glad it's working out for some.  Y'all need to talk to @JudithO who posted a thread asking for hair help, maybe this method would help her.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 25, 2015)

snoop said:


> I was using the approved products (i.e. KCKT, Tressume Naturals/Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle/Giovanni<? -- can't remember if I did or not>, KCCC).  I think that my hair doesn't like the KC products and that could have been why.  I especially dislike using gel on the whole.  I don't think that I was doing the best job detangling and also I wasn't doing it every single day....I was wondering if  it was realistic to expect perfectly tangle-free hair less than 7 days in....?  (I was washing within a 3 day window....)





discodumpling said:


> Awww happy birthday Faith and fellow Taurean, yesterday was my b'day. I've been running around celebrating for the past couple of days and just letting my hair do what it do. I tried to clay today but my process was so rushed I might as well have not bothered. But i'm committed to the janky wash n go I got as i'm about to go out to dinner with DH. My curls are so tight and undefined but tomorrow is another day and my 40th celebration extravaganza will be over and done and life will return to normal with a much needed DC with heat!


Happy Belated Extravaganza (I mean Birthday!)


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 25, 2015)

nyeredzi said:


> Happy belated birthday, Disco!
> 
> Okay, let's see.  Step 1 I used this recipe that I got from the maxhydration.com website:
> 
> ...


One other thing, KCKT was not enough DC for my hair. I definitely had to have more conditioning power.  I have lots of DCs because I will try anything and everything--MHM approved or not, but that's just me. 
To mix my clay I use an old 8 oz SD conditioner jar. I use an old medicine cup (aka NyQuil).  I add about a tbs of hot water to the jar and then about 6 tbs (3 medicine cups) of rhassoul Clay. I add about a tbs of raw honey and a splash (tsp) of ACV.  To that I add enough warm-hot water to fill the jar, I stir enough to wet the clay and the put the top on and shake, shake, shake.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 25, 2015)

Belated Happy Birthday to you @discodumpling. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> I wet it everyday. I take a shower every morning between 5 and 6 AM and if water doesn't kiss my scalp I don't wake up properly.
> My daily process is co-wash, leave-in, gel...all during the course of my 15 min shower. I use a comb once a month.
> I use clay on the weekends. Today is clay day. As my hair grows it requires more clay...i'm up to 4 TSP in my mix!
> My hair is wash n wear. I'm always surprised at how long folks process' are taking!


My hair isn't even wet in 10 minutes under the water.  If I could ever do my hair in 1 hour I would think a miracle had happened.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you ladies for all of your birthday wishes. Discodumpling Happy Belated Birthday. Hope it was wonderful.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2015)

nyeredzi said:


> Happy belated birthday, Disco!
> 
> Okay, let's see.  Step 1 I used this recipe that I got from the maxhydration.com website:
> 
> ...


You would be better off getting instructions and recipes from ladies in this thread who are doing this method versus using old info from old sites. It will save you a lot of trial and issues.


----------



## nyeredzi (Apr 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You would be better off getting instructions and recipes from ladies in this thread who are doing this method versus using old info from old sites. It will save you a lot of trial and issues.


Thanks. I think I'm willing to try once more, maybe in a few weeks. Whose recipes for what would you suggest I try?


----------



## sweetpea7 (Apr 26, 2015)

Detangled with perfectly undone conditioner…Rinsed 
Watery Clay rinse (calcium bentonite and water) ..Rinsed
Applied TJ TTT for about 5 min and Rinsed
On soaking wet hair and applied KCNT and SM curling gel soufflé  My hair is defined and laying closer to my head! I usually end up with a huge undefined curly fro. I had to diffuse it after 2 hrs its was still super wet.


----------



## sweetpea7 (Apr 26, 2015)

nyeredzi said:


> Girl, I am trying to get some cliff notes.  Someone help me out.
> 
> For this hair care approach, do you have to wash or wet everyday? Do you have to wear your hair loose and shrunken everyday? Also, can folks keep it all the way real and say how much time you spend on your hair (1) daily and (2) over the course of a week?



It's recommended to do your hair once every 3 days. 
I wet my hair every 2 days and wear a wng 99% of the time. Its not necessary, but it's easy and pretty quick. 

Weekday (30 mins): Wet hair in shower and saturate my hair in conditioner and do a 2 min finger detangle. Rinse. Leave in. Aloe Vera Gel. 

Weekend (1 hr): Spritz head with water. Apply conditioner to dry hair and comb detangle. Rinse in shower. Apply watery clay mix. Rinse. Leave in. SM curling gel


----------



## Guinan (Apr 26, 2015)

@discodumpling , happy belated b-day!!!


----------



## Guinan (Apr 26, 2015)

@nyeredzi , this is how I use MHM to suit my hair.

Step 1: ACV: measurements: 2oz of ACV and 6oz of water. Sometimes I rinse and sometimes I leave on for 15mins.

Step 2: DC: measurements: 2oz conditioner and 6oz of water. Sometimes I DC for 30 (w/heat) and sometimes I DC overnight. The conditioner I use is Tressume Undone or the lemon grass one.

Step 3: Clay: measurements: 1/4cups clay, 1tbsp of shea butter (not approved) and 8oz of water. Sometimes I just do a clay rinse and sometimes I leave it on for 15mins.

Step 4: Leavein: measurements: I dont really measure. I put a couple of skirts of leavein and fill my 32oz bottle with water. I use giovanni or allfaia(sp/not approved) as my leavein.

Step 5: Gel and Style: I use whatever gel I want. For wng's I use FSG or Botantical Curls. For twistouts I use whatever. Here lately I've been using La Bella gel and it works really good.

**I use Millcreek or Aphogee for my protein 1-2x's a month. Neither product is approved. BTW: I'm lo/med po.

Make adjustments as you see fit. I don't always finger detangle, sometimes I use a comb. If your still unsure you can always watch utuber msdeekay2012. She has videos of each step. Sometimes with finger detangling people can go overboard and thus cause more tangles. Get what you can and move on. Eventually you'll get it. There is also various videos out there on utube on how to properly finger detangle.

I do MHM whenever I feel like it. Sometimes I do it 1x's a week and sometimes I do it 2-3x's a week. It really depends on my mood and schedule. When I do the modied method, it takes me about 1-2hrs to complete my hair. If I'm doing the full version, it takes longer due to the overnight DC. But styling my hair usually doesnt take too long.

That's weird that after 3-4cups of water your clay was still too thick for you.

I think you really need to read and do your research before attempting to do this method again. Take baby steps and it will all come together eventually.

******Btw: Just curious, what was your reggie like before you tried MHM. What products did you use? What issues were you having with your hair for you to want to try MHM?


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a ton of gel stored up. I shouldn't have to make some for a month or two.

I made flaxseed gel with marshmallow root, burdock root and slippery elm.  I also experimented with chia seeds, cinnamon, and oat straw.  The chia seed gel was super slippery but it only produces a tiny amount so I won't bother with that  (or the cinnamon or oat straw) next time.

I made okra gel and that has good slip.  I then mixed together the flaxseed/ okra gel and added a little honey, squirt of agave nectar, a little almond oil, Vit E, rosemary oil, lavendar oil, tea tree oil and citric acid. I made enough to fill 6 ice cube trays.  I plan to defrost enough to last a week and am hoping it will last out of the fridge for a week with the citric acid, Vit E, and Essential oils.

It worked well, but I feel like my hair is shinier and actually has better hold when I put a little more honey and agave nectar. However, I had minimized them because they're humectants and it's been raining alot (April showers.  My recipe held up well today even with the rain.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 26, 2015)

@nyeredzi , I don't think I read of anyone who had a good outcome with the baking soda/ honey mix in place of the baking soda/ conditioner mix.

I also noticed that for people using KCKT, it wasn't conditioning enough for step 2.  Many have had success with the Tressame Perfectly Undone for this step (self included).

For the clay mix, I do recommend looking at MsDeeKay's video on how to mix it. If you had ACV, I am suprised it didn't thin out for you. Of course, I've never started with an entire cup of clay.  If you look through this thread, people are using TBS of clay, not cups. I'm using about 2-3 tbs of clay in my applicator bottle, but I think I need to be adding at least 4, not including the milk powder, slippery elm, sage, considering the density of my hair.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 26, 2015)

I finished my CLCT yesterday and tried my new clay recipe:

Bentonite/ milk powder/ sage/ slippery elm powder and I mixed it with a tea (horsetail, nettle, marshmallow root, comfrey root), added honey, sweet almond oil, rosemary/cedarwood EOs, ACV.

Well, the clay didn't have enough slip, but my hair felt super strong between the sage, horsetail, nettle, etc.  I did notice my hair swole up a little like it does with conditioner (i.e. declumped).  I think adding the honey and oils, in addition to the milk powder and EOs might be too many moisturizers. I also don't think I get the same results when I do a quick clay rinse versus if I let it sit on each section while I go on to the others. 

So even thought it wasn't as defined, and it was raining, I got compliments on my hair today at church and another sister who always like my wigs told me she liked my "crochet braids" It was fun showing her that the hair was growing out of my scalp.


----------



## nyeredzi (Apr 26, 2015)

pelohello said:


> @nyeredzi , this is how I use MHM to suit my hair.
> 
> Step 1: ACV: measurements: 2oz of ACV and 6oz of water. Sometimes I rinse and sometimes I leave on for 15mins.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I might try again in the future.  If so I'll pick a reggie here, maybe yours since you laid it out so nicely.  Being honest, I know I won't really do a lot of research for a regimen.  I've been hair boarding it for 8 years, so I'm kind of spent in that arena. 

My hair care, when I'm being good, is wash weekly.  I might detangle before of after washing.  I wash and detangle in sections, about 15 of them.  I use a wide tooth comb.  Blow dry every 2nd to 3rd wash with a comb attachment. This is the best way to get all the shed hair out, and if it isn't all removed, the tangles just build and build. Use Trader Joe's Nourish Spa conditioner and shampoo.  Periodically use a stronger shampoo and periodically use some other conditioner. Aveda Damage Remedy is my favorite, though it's kind of expensive.  I'll wear twists or a twist out if I didn't blow dry, and some other style, some updo, when I blow dry.  Usually coconut oil as a leave in throughout the week.  If I didn't blow dry, I might use some other leave in like KCKT.

I was interested in MHM because of a promise to get rid of tangles.   I'm pretty good at retaining length, but hair care just takes so much time.  I want something that doesn't take a lot of time.  I've seen many hair trends come around and periodically I'll just try one people are raving about and when it doesn't work out after a few tries, I go back to what I've been doing.  I've been natural for ... 19 years now, but I'm planning on texturizing soon, looking for easier hair.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi everyone!!
1. Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube's MHM
2. When did you start the regimen? 2 weeks ago, I just completed the 5th cycle.
3. How often do you do the method? As early as every other day, occasionally every 2/3 days - depends on life. Goal is every 2 days
4. Benefits seen so far:
Shorter detangling time
Being able to detangle with my fingers (even after having a 3 day wng that I slept on) and literally be able to run my fingers through my hair from root to tip
Sebborehic dermatitis seems to be gone
Scalp hardly ever itches
Hair always smells good (I feel like we don't talk about this when only washing 1x a week, but maybe it was just me)
Much less shedding
The simplicity of having a regimen that has proven to work for me from day 1, and it's all spelled out for me. I never really had a regimen  before and would piggyback off of yt videos and blog post of whatever new trend is out there or new must have product with its "promises". Only to have dry hair remain, and scalp issues to persist.
5. Anything else you would like to share.
I read all 37 pages of the thread that lead to this hangout and I am so happy that it's still an active hangout. Before lhcf, I read pinkecube bhm forum more than half way and realized that it was fizzing out. So thanks for staying active for late comers like me.
6. Starting Photo
I don't have a starting photo but I did take a photo early on. I'll see about posting it later.
7. Current Picture if you have one.
Coming soon
8. List your steps and products. New comers may find this helpful when looking at products and modifications.
Clarify: baking soda and TJTTT plus water. I measured the ph and get a 9.5-10 in my completed mix

DC/Detangle: TJTTT and water

Clay: ( note: I slowly added additional ingredients as I went along but I started with just the clay, water, honey, acv and grapeseed/avocado oils) and found the following to be the mix I will keep. I possibly will add horsetail extract at some point.)
Aztec Bentonite, honey, grapeseed, avocado & rose hip seed oils, linden & nettle extracts, ylang ylang EO, ACV, water... Mixed in a 16 oz bottle. Measured a ph of 8 in my completed mix

Leave In: initially I used a heavily diluted TJ TTT as my leave in but with the purchase of KTKT, I realize it works better as a leave in over TJ TTT. I heavily dilute KNKT as my leave in.

Seal: Oyin Hair Dew (US) followed by Oyin burnt sugar pomade (US)... I tried KCCC for a wng but my hair felt really crispy even though I diluted it 1:4, (KCCC:Water) and I applied the KCCC over both Oyin's and still it was hard. Any suggestions?

Oyin hair dew has a ph of 5.5 but since I've had the bottle for a long time, I don't know if a brand new bottle would be the same. When I  repurchase i can update is anyone is interested.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 26, 2015)

nyeredzi said:


> Thanks.  I might try again in the future.  If so I'll pick a reggie here, maybe yours since you laid it out so nicely.  Being honest, I know I won't really do a lot of research for a regimen.  I've been hair boarding it for 8 years, so I'm kind of spent in that arena.
> 
> My hair care, when I'm being good, is wash weekly.  I might detangle before of after washing.  I wash and detangle in sections, about 15 of them.  I use a wide tooth comb.  Blow dry every 2nd to 3rd wash with a comb attachment. This is the best way to get all the shed hair out, and if it isn't all removed, the tangles just build and build. Use Trader Joe's Nourish Spa conditioner and shampoo.  Periodically use a stronger shampoo and periodically use some other conditioner. Aveda Damage Remedy is my favorite, though it's kind of expensive.  I'll wear twists or a twist out if I didn't blow dry, and some other style, some updo, when I blow dry.  Usually coconut oil as a leave in throughout the week.  If I didn't blow dry, I might use some other leave in like KCKT.
> 
> I was interested in MHM because of a promise to get rid of tangles.   I'm pretty good at retaining length, but hair care just takes so much time.  I want something that doesn't take a lot of time.  I've seen many hair trends come around and periodically I'll just try one people are raving about and when it doesn't work out after a few tries, I go back to what I've been doing.  I've been natural for ... 19 years now, but I'm planning on texturizing soon, looking for easier hair.


 
Good Luck with the texturizier(sp). I loved my textuized hair and probably in the future I'll go back to that or loc my hair. Do you know what brand of relaxer that you will be using?  Me personally, I swear by Linange Shea Butter Texturizer. That is the BEST texturizer that I have ever used. I used to use Mizani BB but I used to get scalp burns. But that was probably b/c of the hair dresser and not so much b/c of the product. But I dont know.

That's awesome that you spent 19yrs natural. Sometimes you need a change. I've been natural, relax, texlax and now back to natural. I've been partially loced but never fully committed.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 26, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Good Luck with the texturizier(sp). I loved my textuized hair and probably in the future I'll go back to that or loc my hair. Do you know what brand of relaxer that you will be using?  Me personally, I swear by Linange Shea Butter Texturizer. That is the BEST texturizer that I have ever used. I used to use Mizani BB but I used to get scalp burns. But that was probably b/c of the hair dresser and not so much b/c of the product. But I dont know.
> 
> That's awesome that you spent 19yrs natural. Sometimes you need a change. I've been natural, relax, texlax and now back to natural. I've been partially loced but never fully committed.


What difference did you see with your texturized hair versus your natural hair and what made you go back natural?


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome! It sounds like you're off to a good start with your regimen.  I haven't done the full regimen in about a month as I've been doling Dubaidee4c's modified method (clay/ gel). 





DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 1. Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube's MHM
> 2. When did you start the regimen? 2 weeks ago, I just completed the 5th cycle.
> 3. How often do you do the method? As early as every other day, occasionally every 2/3 days - depends on life. Goal is every 2 days
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2015)

nyeredzi said:


> Thanks. I think I'm willing to try once more, maybe in a few weeks. Whose recipes for what would you suggest I try?


The ladies will jump in. If you did what you did before you will be frustrated, disappointed and make very little progress. I'm not at my PC to give you a long answer but all the ladies on here have regimens that will work and give you better results.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 26, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> What difference did you see with your texturized hair versus your natural hair and what made you go back natural?


 
I wanted something different and I wanted to play around with color. I color my hair ALOT. As far as the difference between my texturized hair and natural hair; the main difference is the thickness. I have VERY thick hair and with the texturizer it really helped manage the thickness. The crazy thing is that it still takes me that same amount of time to do my natural hair as it did with my texlaxed hair. However, with my texturized hair I had to be careful b/c of the two textures; I would do 6-12mth stretches.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2015)

nyeredzi said:


> Thanks.  I might try again in the future.  If so I'll pick a reggie here, maybe yours since you laid it out so nicely.  Being honest, I know I won't really do a lot of research for a regimen.  I've been hair boarding it for 8 years, so I'm kind of spent in that arena.
> 
> My hair care, when I'm being good, is wash weekly.  I might detangle before of after washing.  I wash and detangle in sections, about 15 of them.  I use a wide tooth comb.  Blow dry every 2nd to 3rd wash with a comb attachment. This is the best way to get all the shed hair out, and if it isn't all removed, the tangles just build and build. Use Trader Joe's Nourish Spa conditioner and shampoo.  Periodically use a stronger shampoo and periodically use some other conditioner. Aveda Damage Remedy is my favorite, though it's kind of expensive.  I'll wear twists or a twist out if I didn't blow dry, and some other style, some updo, when I blow dry.  Usually coconut oil as a leave in throughout the week.  If I didn't blow dry, I might use some other leave in like KCKT.
> 
> I was interested in MHM because of a promise to get rid of tangles.   I'm pretty good at retaining length, but hair care just takes so much time.  I want something that doesn't take a lot of time.  I've seen many hair trends come around and periodically I'll just try one people are raving about and when it doesn't work out after a few tries, I go back to what I've been doing.  I've been natural for ... 19 years now, but I'm planning on texturizing soon, looking for easier hair.



If you want a regimen that doesn't take a lot of time you should try the modified mhm regimen and then add conditioner occasionally.

1. Clarify with clarifying shampoo- just one time
2. Do clct - every other week or once a month
3. Do clay: 1/4 cup water, 1/4 cup acv and 2 to 4 tbsp of clay.
4. Gel

Clay or the water rinse every 3 days


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2015)

My wng held up pretty good. It was just starting to shrink though and I wasn't sure what it was going to look like tomorrow for work. After a certain point it can't be salvaged and didnt want to go to work with a tight fro.

So I did another clay wash and detangle better. I used the soul magic gel. It was easier to apply but I think the kccc gives me better definition and hold. We shall see tomorrow.

I think with 2 more inches of growth I will feel more comfortable wearing my wng even after it shrinks. I will probably rinse and twist it back up tomorrow.


----------



## snoop (Apr 26, 2015)

I did the modified clay wash today but changed things a little.  I used coconut milk instead of regular milk cause I like coconut milk with my clay and I added flax seed gel for slip.  I think the flax seed is a keeper!


----------



## HopefulOne (Apr 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It's hard to say how the modified regimen really works for you when you are doing both regimens. Nothing wrong with doing both. For those who wanted to switch, they clarified with a shampoo first and then did the clct and then did the modified regimen. I think this is really the only way to truly see if the modified regimen works or not. Otherwise the modified method is trying to deal with conditioner build up which it isn't meant to do. With that said, nothing wrong with doing the two together to get a break.



Welcome me ladies, I took the plunge  and I  jumped into the modified method.   I clarified like a madwoman and then used my clay mix for 20 minutes.   I then used an aloe spritz and Beautiful Curls.  I love my hair it is hangong lower and there were no tangles which is why I do the method.  This is so easy and cheap because you only need clay and gel.  Conditioner for the CLCT will last forever.  I should have done this weeks ago.  Thank you ladies for posting your progress it inspired me.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 27, 2015)

Welcome! @DeeLiteFulEKinky. I was at a loss when the BHM forum ran dry (and I didnt even venture threads other than the MHM one lol) so I am glad we found this place too. 

You sound like you have your regimen down at the moment. Glad you are seeing the results of your hard work. Hopefully you get to post your pics soon.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 27, 2015)

Welcome to the newbies! The more input we have the better this regimen will be for future generations  
I'm coming up on my 4th month of MHM and quite frankly it's either getting easier or i'm getting lazier! 
After a week of no moisturizer between my leave-in and gel (y'all know how we always trying to SIMPLIFY!) i've decided that I like both the look and FEEL of my hair WITH my curl activator layered between my KCKT and gel. My curls look better and my hair dries softer. I'm glad I did this experiment to know that it's not for me at this point in the journey. 
I'm still gonna experiment but it's nice knowing you can always reset your hair with one focused MHM session.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2015)

Welcome to the new ladies. Jump on it.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2015)

So wng's are not for me. They are far too much work for me at this stage. I can install flat twist in 1 hour and wear them 3 to 5 days without having to touch them at all. This wng is going to require me to do something to it everyday  It's definitely not a time saver for me. I don't have the time or the interest. So I'm back to flat twist tonight and will put the wng on the shelf until the end of the summer. I will pull it out in case of an emergency. 

I think tonight I will just water rinse instead of using clay. I will do another clay treatment on Wednesday.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 27, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Welcome! It sounds like you're off to a good start with your regimen.  I haven't done the full regimen in about a month as I've been doling Dubaidee4c's modified method (clay/ gel).


Thanks for the welcome. I do feel good about the regimen so far. If it ain't broke...

You may have already mentioned this in an earlier thread ( pls forgive me I can't read through 118 pages right now) but why have you chosen to modify? I see many people do and Im curious if it's just to save time.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Welcome to the new ladies. Jump on it.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 27, 2015)

Happy Belated Birthday @discodumpling !!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 27, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I do feel good about the regimen so far. If it ain't broke...
> 
> You may have already mentioned this in an earlier thread ( pls forgive me I can't read through 118 pages right now) but why have you chosen to modify? I see many people do and Im curious if it's just to save time.



I decided to jump on DubaiDee's modification- water rinse, clay, and gel (with the occasional CLCT) because I'd been doing the regimen for 6 months using only approved products and although I got great benefits, I noticed that my hair was looking dull/ greyish.

Since adapting, my hair looks better. I've realised that all the conditioner use (clarify, DC, co-washing and leave in) although diluted, was just too much for my hair and it was building up. Now I am finding the balance between no conditioner and occasional use.


----------



## AJellyCake (Apr 27, 2015)

Question:

Can someone clarify the use of glycerin for me please? Is it completely a no-no? Can we use it in the gel stage or conditioner stage? I'm confused. I thought we were to avoid it completely. 

TIA!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2015)

AJellyCake said:


> Question:
> 
> Can someone clarify the use of glycerin for me please? Is it completely a no-no? Can we use it in the gel stage or conditioner stage? I'm confused. I thought we were to avoid it completely.
> 
> TIA!



It is not a complete no no. You can use glycerin if it agrees with your hair and you live in a humid climate. You want to avoid it in dry climates. You can use it in both the gel and conditioner stage depending on your hair.


----------



## AJellyCake (Apr 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It is not a complete no no. You can use glycerin if it agrees with your hair and you live in a humid climate. You want to avoid it in dry climates. You can use it in both the gel and conditioner stage depending on your hair.



THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Tremendously helpful, as always.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 27, 2015)

Sorry if this has already been discussed, but what are you ladies using for your Protein Treatments...my hair has been limp lately...I think I have gone overboard with the moisture part of this regimen.

On another note I need to get back to using the Bentonite Clay, I haven't used it in so long. Can I just right into using it without doing the ACV/DC steps first.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Sorry if this has already been discussed, but what are you ladies using for your Protein Treatments...my hair has been limp lately...I think I have gone overboard with the moisture part of this regimen.
> 
> On another note I need to get back to using the Bentonite Clay, I haven't used it in so long. Can I just right into using it without doing the ACV/DC steps first.



I'm using Komaza's protein. It's a keratin protein which I find to be quite friendly to my hair. Gives great strength but doesn't make it hard.

Sure you can skip step 1 and just go right to the bentonite clay. When you say get back to it do you mean you weren't using clay at all or you were using some other type of clay.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 27, 2015)

I did not have time to do my hair this weekend   and I'm still in flat twists from Thursday.  I'm going to do a CLT probably tomorrow and continue the full cycle until Mother's Day weekend.  I'm leaving that Sunday for an 8 day trip so I'll clarify and do the modified while I'm away.  I think my hair has reached max hydration so it probably doesn't really matter much what regimen I do at this point.

Has anyone in here reached max hydration? Based on the pics, I think @AbsyBlvd and @discodumpling have?


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 27, 2015)

AJellyCake said:


> Question:
> 
> Can someone clarify the use of glycerin for me please? Is it completely a no-no? Can we use it in the gel stage or conditioner stage? I'm confused. I thought we were to avoid it completely.
> 
> TIA!



If my hair asks for it, it makes no difference what anyone else says or is doing. I NEED curl activator!!


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 27, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Sorry if this has already been discussed, but what are you ladies using for your Protein Treatments...my hair has been limp lately...I think I have gone overboard with the moisture part of this regimen.
> 
> On another note I need to get back to using the Bentonite Clay, I haven't used it in so long. Can I just right into using it without doing the ACV/DC steps first.


So far (mhm 4 months) i am finding that my hair accepts a clt every 6 weeks as enough of a heavy protein. However i also co wash with a keratin conditioner sometimes so i know my hair is receiving regular and steady doses of protein. If my hair started getting mushy i wouldn't hesitate in using a commercial protein treatment.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 27, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Sorry if this has already been discussed, but what are you ladies using for your Protein Treatments...my hair has been limp lately...I think I have gone overboard with the moisture part of this regimen.
> 
> On another note I need to get back to using the Bentonite Clay, I haven't used it in so long. Can I just right into using it without doing the ACV/DC steps first.



Last week I used a keratin conditioner. This was my first shot of proper protein in a very long time (over 6 months) and I notice that the hair that was looking limp in my crown area, is definitely more coily and springy now.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 27, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I did not have time to do my hair this weekend   and I'm still in flat twists from Thursday.  I'm going to do a CLT probably tomorrow and continue the full cycle until Mother's Day weekend.  I'm leaving that Sunday for an 8 day trip so I'll clarify and do the modified while I'm away.  I think my hair has reached max hydration so it probably doesn't really matter much what regimen I do at this point.
> 
> Has anyone in here reached max hydration? Based on the pics, I think @AbsyBlvd and @discodumpling have?



I wouldn't say that I'm at max hydration. Its funny, before you asked this question, I hadn't tried to assess this in a while. I do think it's getting there. I have some definition without product, but not enough for me to claim (or maybe I have that hairnorexia).

On some strands it is root to tip, and some coils are really pronounced at the roots and the ends. It's like the definition is travelling up/down the length to meet in the middle.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2015)

So far the soul magic is a fail on my hair. My hair is just as dry and it hasn't even been 24 hours  In the future I will try to mix it with kccc or AIA. Maybe I can salvage it.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm using Komaza's protein. It's a keratin protein which I find to be quite friendly to my hair. Gives great strength but doesn't make it hard.
> 
> Sure you can skip step 1 and just go right to the bentonite clay. When you say get back to it do you mean you weren't using clay at all or you were using some other type of clay.



Thanks @faithVA...yes I meant I wasn't using the clay at all...basically due to lack of time time and/or laziness, lol.  For the most part, I was keeping up with my AVC or BS prepoo followed by DC and I would stop there. So I think I am way overdue for the protein and I really miss the bentonite clay step.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 27, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Last week I used a keratin conditioner. This was my first shot of proper protein in a very long time (over 6 months) and I notice that the hair that was looking limp in my crown area, is definitely more coily and springy now.



Exactly, my crown hair hair and around it has been limp as well. I thought it was the CCS Alopecia, but I soon realized that my hair has not received any protein in a good while. I do have a jar of Aphogee Curlific...I think I'll give that a try this week.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> So far the soul magic is a fail on my hair. My hair is just as dry and it hasn't even been 24 hours  In the future I will try to mix it with kccc or AIA. Maybe I can salvage it.


Oh no..........that Soul Magic was supposed to be like a HG product.  That is a shame.  I'm sorry.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> Oh no..........that Soul Magic was supposed to be like a HG product.  That is a shame.  I'm sorry.



I'm sure it is for many.  Maybe it will be in another 3 months. My hair seems to shift after a while. Maybe it just has to hit another stage.


----------



## snoop (Apr 27, 2015)

I wore a wash and go to the chiropractor on Saturday.  He asked me if my hair was in mini braids.  I usually have my hair in two strand twists or a hat (which he also commented on), so I was glad to see that he noticed some definition in my hair.  

I was wondering, is there a way to tell the difference between mushy hair and very hydrated hair?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 27, 2015)

^^I'm thinking your hair shouldn't feel mushy. Wet or dry. IDK but surely it should feel soft but like it still has some structure to it. Not limp and lifeless (what the term mushy brings to mind).


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> ^^I'm thinking your hair shouldn't feel mushy. Wet or dry. IDK but surely it should feel soft but like it still has some structure to it. Not limp and lifeless (what the term mushy brings to mind).



I agree. Hydrated hair shouldn't feel mushy. It should feel strong and be defined. Mushy hair sounds like over conditioned hair that needs protein and less moisture, at least for a period.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 27, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I did not have time to do my hair this weekend   and I'm still in flat twists from Thursday.  I'm going to do a CLT probably tomorrow and continue the full cycle until Mother's Day weekend.  I'm leaving that Sunday for an 8 day trip so I'll clarify and do the modified while I'm away.  I think my hair has reached max hydration so it probably doesn't really matter much what regimen I do at this point.
> 
> Has anyone in here reached max hydration? Based on the pics, I think @AbsyBlvd and @discodumpling have?



Discodumpling has not reached MH! My hair could fro, frizz and uncoil anytime it feels like it! The top of my head (I call it the canopy) & my bang area are easy to hydrate. The perimeter is a BEAR and resists hydration. It STAYS thirsty which is another reason I try to soak my hair every day. Curls and coils and some uniformity are evident in that area when my hair is soaking wet so I know it has potential and possibility. It keeps me on the MHM quest!


----------



## snoop (Apr 27, 2015)

@AbsyBlvd @faithVA 

I'll try to upload a picture.  I have no idea what I'm feeling.  My hair seemed fine yesterday after the clay wash, but today was the first time in about a week that I decided to wear twists.  The good thing is that the twists helped my hair to dry. 

The change in texture (tighter curls from the process) and then perhaps the extra hydration that my hair is experiencing is new to me.  I'm trying to figure out if I'm feeling a new level of hydrated hair or overly hydrated hair.  (To add -- I started the process the the CLCT 1 week ago...I shouldn't need more protein so soon, should I?!?!)


----------



## snoop (Apr 27, 2015)

Here are my pics after clay washing and with watered down flax seed gel.

 

Also, for those that wear stretched styles, do you find that its hard to get defined curls when you wash or do they come back once your hair gets wet?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2015)

snoop said:


> @AbsyBlvd @faithVA
> 
> I'll try to upload a picture.  I have no idea what I'm feeling.  My hair seemed fine yesterday after the clay wash, but today was the first time in about a week that I decided to wear twists.  The good thing is that the twists helped my hair to dry.
> 
> The change in texture (tighter curls from the process) and then perhaps the extra hydration that my hair is experiencing is new to me.  I'm trying to figure out if I'm feeling a new level of hydrated hair or overly hydrated hair.  (To add -- I started the process the the CLCT 1 week ago...I shouldn't need more protein so soon, should I?!?!)



No you shouldn't need protein so soon but that may depend on when you last did protein before you started the regimen. Just keep an eye on it. 

Your hair looks fine in your pics. You have some definition forming but not at max hydration yet.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2015)

snoop said:


> Here are my pics after clay washing and with watered down flax seed gel.
> 
> View attachment 325879 View attachment 325880
> 
> Also, for those that wear stretched styles, do you find that its hard to get defined curls when you wash or do they come back once your hair gets wet?



My hair has never been defined so I can't tell much difference. I don't wear wngs much so it's not that big a deal. But even with my styling my hair has more coils with my wngs now than 3 months ago.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 27, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I do feel good about the regimen so far. If it ain't broke...
> 
> You may have already mentioned this in an earlier thread ( pls forgive me I can't read through 118 pages right now) but why have you chosen to modify? I see many people do and Im curious if it's just to save time.


I tried the Modified method because it was simpler, but in all honesty, I didn't think it would work as well. However, I had better definition without the conditioner, which means my hair was getting hydrated better without the conditioner coating it and building up.  Now I do the CLCT every 2 weeks and am experimenting with other ways to keep it well conditioned. I actually miss my conditioner, because conditioners smell so good but my hair doesn't need it very much since it's low porosity.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 27, 2015)

@snoop Your hair looks like your are progressing nicely. It doesn't look like it feels mushy. Your coils look springy just not as defined yet.


----------



## snoop (Apr 28, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @snoop Your hair looks like your are progressing nicely. It doesn't look like it feels mushy. Your coils look springy just not as defined yet.



Thanks!  I think I just need to keep my hair stretched and separated so that it can dry properly and I  won't run into issues with mushy hair.


----------



## tashboog (Apr 28, 2015)

I really don't want to do my mid-week wash cuz my loose twist look so good and moisturized . I think I will stretch my wash out to day 4 this week . Also I've been on the modified version for 2 months and my hair is doing much better on this regimen plus it's quicker. I've been testing my leave-ins and now I think I've got a good combo to where I can get good twist outs and braid outs. I've also been using a very diluted acv spray as my first step after rinsing out the clay. So my leave-in combo is I spray my hair with diluted acv then I apply the Blueroze flax cream gel on very wet hair then I let it sit for 15 min with a plastic cap. After that, I seal with argan oil and apply diluted kccc. I did a twist and curl last week with this combo and I got great results. Btw, I'm a high po gal so I have to apply products to wet hair in order to keep some of the moisture in .


----------



## AJellyCake (Apr 28, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> If my hair asks for it, it makes no difference what anyone else says or is doing. I NEED curl activator!!


I feel that. It hasn't impeded your ability to attain max hydration?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi everyone!  I'm working on trying to get my coils  stay defined after my gel dries, I've given up on getting definition without product.  I'm letting my hair grow so maybe it just need length but I think that's just me being optimistic.

I have been using KCCC religiously since day one and I'm thinking its not heavy enough.  It takes so much gel and drippy wet hair for most of my hair to define and even then, it frizzes out when dry.  If I use less water, the gel doesn't do much.  My hair is super fine and has no weight on its own and its my belief that the kccc may be too light for my seen.  Can you recommend a heavier gel please?  All the approved gels I've seen all seem to have the loose and watery consistency as well..are you having sustained good results with an unapproved gel?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> So far the soul magic is a fail on my hair. My hair is just as dry and it hasn't even been 24 hours  In the future I will try to mix it with kccc or AIA. Maybe I can salvage it.



@faithVA have you tried combining the two products; AIA and KCCC gels?  If so, how did it work.? This morning I seriously considered going to buy the AIA gel because I always did have nice results with that line. I want to combine it with the kccc as well.  I have the smoothing gel by AIA but I didn't chance it but I read somewhere that the two gels are very similar.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> @faithVA have you tried combining the two products; AIA and KCCC gels?  If so, how did it work.? This morning I seriously considered going to buy the AIA gel because I always did have nice results with that line. I want to combine it with the kccc as well.  I have the smoothing gel by AIA but I didn't chance it but I read somewhere that the two gels are very similar.



No, I don't have any more AIA. I used the last. I'm not sure I would combine them though since they act so similar on my hair. I would probably combine the kccc with  the soul magic to see how that works.

Go buy a small jar of the AIA so you can see how it works. I think Sally's may be having a sale this week.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 28, 2015)

snoop said:


> Here are my pics after clay washing and with watered down flax seed gel.
> 
> View attachment 325879 View attachment 325880
> 
> ...



I mainly wear twistouts. When i wet my hair or wash it will curl up.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> No, I don't have any more AIA. I used the last. I'm not sure I would combine them though since they act so similar on my hair. I would probably combine the kccc with  the soul magic to see how that works.
> 
> Go buy a small jar of the AIA so you can see how it works. I think Sally's may be having a sale this week.



Thanks!  I'll pick up a bottle today.  I saw a YouTube review that says AIA and kccc has the same consistency but we'll see.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 28, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks!  I'll pick up a bottle today.  I saw a YouTube review that says AIA and kccc has the same consistency but we'll see.



AIA is a smoother/ looser. KCCC is more gloopy/ snotty in texture.


----------



## tashboog (Apr 28, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Can you recommend a heavier gel please?  All the approved gels I've seen all seem to have the loose and watery consistency as well..are you having sustained good results with an unapproved gel?


@KiWiStyle When I was on the BHM forum pinkecube recommended the Giovanni gel as a thick gel option. I did try it and it is thicker but it also leaves a harder gel cast then some of the custard type approved gels. You may want to try it to see if it'll weigh down your hair. I would recommend applying a light oil before applying this gel so that your gel cast isn't too crunchy.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 28, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm working on trying to get my coils  stay defined after my gel dries, I've given up on getting definition without product.  I'm letting my hair grow so maybe it just need length but I think that's just me being optimistic.
> 
> I have been using KCCC religiously since day one and I'm thinking its not heavy enough.  It takes so much gel and drippy wet hair for most of my hair to define and even then, it frizzes out when dry.  If I use less water, the gel doesn't do much.  My hair is super fine and has no weight on its own and its my belief that the kccc may be too light for my seen.  Can you recommend a heavier gel please?  All the approved gels I've seen all seem to have the loose and watery consistency as well..are you having sustained good results with an unapproved gel?


That stuff just give me soft frizzy coils, and not much definition. Ecostyler gel does the trick for me. If i want to refresh my style, I just use a watery spray. If not, I cowash and do this as a wash and go. The gel keeps my hair from knotting and tangling up!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 28, 2015)

Is activator gel ok to use?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> That stuff just give me soft frizzy coils, and not much definition. Ecostyler gel does the trick for me. If i want to refresh my style, I just use a watery spray. If not, I cowash and do this as a wash and go. The gel keeps my hair from knotting and tangling up!



Yeah but if she is going to use ecostyler all of the time she is going to have to be careful with the protein in some of them. Initially eco seems to work for a lot of ladies but day after day it can cause a lot of breakage.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Yeah but if she is going to use ecostyler all of the time she is going to have to be careful with the protein in some of them. Initially eco seems to work for a lot of ladies but day after day it can cause a lot of breakage.


I agree! I cowashed daily with using that and shampooed weekly.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I agree! I cowashed daily with using that and shampooed weekly.



Yeah, I just wanted her to be aware. There is a reason it was omitted from MHM. Anyone deciding to use it really needs to understand what they are using and possible outcomes.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Yeah, I just wanted her to be aware. There is a reason it was omitted from MHM. Anyone deciding to use it really needs to understand what they are using and possible outcomes.


Does the AIA jelly work well? Is it similar to curl activator gels?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Does the AIA jelly work well? Is it similar to curl activator gels?



It works well on my hair because it is fairly heavy and forces curl definition. I have never used any gels like ecostyler though so I can't compare. But because it is more natural I am thinking it is not going to be like an ecostyler. To me it is similar to kccc but more defining. 

I haven't used any synthetic gels so I really can't compare it to curl activator gels either. I try to keep the synthetic ingredients off my scalp if I can. I have really only tried the natural gels.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 28, 2015)

So I see curl activator gels arent good either, especially if you have low porosity, due to the glycerin.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> So I see curl activator gels arent good either, especially if you have low porosity, due to the glycerin.



Low porosity hair doesn't necessarily have an issue with glycerin. That's really on a head by head basis. My low porosity hair is fine with glycerin. Tashboog on the other hand is high porosity and her hair doesn't like glycerin. My hair seems to be fine with it despite the season. 

There are usually other things in curl activator gels like co-polymers that can be an issue for my hair. 

For instant Long Aid Curl Activator ingredients
Aqua (Water) , glycerin , triethanolamine , *carbomer* , Oleth-20 , Methylparaben , DMDM Hydantoin , Disodium EDTA , *Hydrolyzed Collagen* , panthenol , Aloe Vera Powder (Aloe Barbadensis) , fragrance , Ext.Violet 2 (Cl 60730)

I would avoid the carbomer because it is similar to a plastic. Hydrolyzed Collagen is going to be a protein. I don't do parabens so I would avoid the Methylparaben. I'm pretty sure Pinkecube suggested avoiding the DMDM and the Disodium EDTA but I don't remember what they were for. And the panthenol can cause build up but it is pretty far down on the list. 

The glycerin high up on the list doesn't bother my hair but could bother other people. 

This is a product for people who really don't have an issue with keeping their hair hydrated.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 28, 2015)

^^she also says to stay away from triethanolamine. She blames this ingredient in the Eco styler she was using, as a cause for her hair literally eating out/away. Some don't have issues with it, but some do with longterm use.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 28, 2015)

I really need to do my hair...don't feel like it


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> ^^she also says to stay away from triethanolamine. She blames this ingredient in the Eco styler she was using, as a cause for her hair literally eating out/away. Some don't have issues with it, but some do with longterm use.



I figured it was something but I was too lazy to go look it up.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I really need to do my hair...don't feel like it



 I know how you feel. Get started now so you won't be dragging through it at 10 at night like I tend to do


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 28, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I tried the Modified method because it was simpler, but in all honesty, I didn't think it would work as well. However, I had better definition without the conditioner, which means my hair was getting hydrated better without the conditioner coating it and building up.  Now I do the CLCT every 2 weeks and am experimenting with other ways to keep it well conditioned. I actually miss my conditioner, because conditioners smell so good but my hair doesn't need it very much since it's low porosity.



Interesting... what is your density?


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I know how you feel. Get started now so you won't be dragging through it at 10 at night like I tend to do


For real!


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 28, 2015)

I feel like I'm doing research but here goes:
As a newbie, I don't want to ask questions that have been asked and answered. To that end, I decided to go back 20 pages and read up on things to get a feel for what people are discussing. The following are some notes.

@AbsyBlvd said in a reply to someone else "Try not to get discouraged and remember this is about a way of caring for your hair. Not just getting curls/ definition. It will come in time." For me, this is a really uplifting reaffirming statement. We live in a "fast" world. And unless you have managed to avoid it, many hair products/regimens tout fast results, and they have to otherwise we don't pay attention. To be honest if pinkecube said try this regimen for 365 days straight and then you will see improvement, this hangout wouldn't exist. But really what I get from your statement is the "caring" for our hair. My first big chop was in 2002. And I lasted for 4 years before texturizing in hopes to make it all easier to manage, which led to relaxing, to tex-laxing, to a mini transition back to another BC. Had this information (mhm) been around back then, or the slew of yt videos and hair gurus... I can't even imagine how things would have turned out for me 13 years natural. Just the thought of it gives me chills. I never in all that time learned how to "care" for my hair. The truth is hair types matter very little in the grand scheme of things. Porosity, for me is King right now. And hair density is Queen.  More on that below.

@faithVA mentioned that the more moisturizing the product the less definition she receives.  Something about hair being overly soft. I was thinking on this for myself, as I feel like the original regimen is fine right now and using KCNT then Oyin hair dew and burnt sugar pomade on top doesn't take away from my definition. Not so much that I'd notice. My hair is usually sopping wet when I apply the three tho, so I don't know if that helps.
Then, @KiWiStyle, you mention something that has me thinking... "If the original method is working with some people longterm, maybe we should assess if those heads have course strands which means more cuticle layers for the conditioners to penetrate, which means more work." I would say I have a thicker hair strand for sure. So much so that before doing this method my hair was always in tangles no matter how I detangle with my denman. Also, I could only attempt to detangle  after having conditioner sit on my hair for a long while. But really only time will tell. I've only done 5 cycles so far, so what the heck could I know already. But I do wonder where we all stand when we look at the variables in our hair makeup.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 28, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I decided to jump on DubaiDee's modification- water rinse, clay, and gel (with the occasional CLCT) because I'd been doing the regimen for 6 months using only approved products and although I got great benefits, I noticed that my hair was looking dull/ greyish.
> 
> Since adapting, my hair looks better. I've realised that all the conditioner use (clarify, DC, co-washing and leave in) although diluted, was just too much for my hair and it was building up. Now I am finding the balance between no conditioner and occasional use.



okay, I see. And what is your density?  And which conditioner(s) were you using?


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 28, 2015)

AJellyCake said:


> I feel that. It hasn't impeded your ability to attain max hydration?


I'm not sure if I would be reaching MH any sooner if I stuck with only approved products and methods. Some areas of my head are quite thirsty and resistant to hydration. Even if I never reach MH i'll be cool with what i've accomplished. The easiest way to manage my hair with minimal manipulation!


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 28, 2015)

I have to put my toddler to bed, go grocery shopping and water the lawn. But I also need to do another cycle. I'm considering rinsing, clay, then leave-in. I honestly don't want to modify at all so early in the game, but my scalp does not like the over night conditioning. It makes me itch. Frick! What to do. Maybe I should just suck it up and DC overnight. Then I can air dry tomorrow and have really fresh looking hair instead.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> I have to put my toddler to bed, go grocery shopping and water the lawn. But I also need to do another cycle. I'm considering rinsing, clay, then leave-in. I honestly don't want to modify at all so early in the game, but my scalp does not like the over night conditioning. It makes me itch. Frick! What to do. Maybe I should just suck it up and DC overnight. Then I can air dry tomorrow and have really fresh looking hair instead.



If your scalp doesn't like it, try to avoid it. Doing a modified wash every now and then isn't going to hurt anything. Causing an unnecessary scalp condition would be much worse.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 28, 2015)

That would be me to. If I clay tonight it has to be overnight and quite frankly I don't wanna! Ugggh i'm gonna suck it up and just do it...in between everything else that needs to be done. Including my 5 yr olds hair. I spent 2 hrs on Sunday evening twisting her hair. The plan was to leave them in for 10 days. BUT this chick let a few 8th graders treat her like a doll baby and play in her hair. They took EVERY single moisturized twist down   and now it's a birds nest that needs to be braided down and tucked away.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 28, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> That would be me to. If I clay tonight it has to be overnight and quite frankly I don't wanna! Ugggh i'm gonna suck it up and just do it...in between everything else that needs to be done. Including my 5 yr olds hair. I spent 2 hrs on Sunday evening twisting her hair. The plan was to leave them in for 10 days. BUT this chick let a few 8th graders treat her like a doll baby and play in her hair. They took EVERY single moisturized twist down   and now it's a birds nest that needs to be braided down and tucked away.


You are so nice. My mom would have whipped my behind. She couldn't stress enough to not let people play in my hair. I never understood the big deal but she made it sound like they would do something to my hair in some kinda roots thing or something. Maybe all that fuss was cause she didn't want to wrestle with my hair more than was necessary.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> If your scalp doesn't like it, try to avoid it. Doing a modified wash every now and then isn't going to hurt anything. Causing an unnecessary scalp condition would be much worse.


Honestly, I've slept with a shower cap on overnight 2x in the time I started. The first time was to dc and it was itchy but tingly at the same time. I like to think the TJTTT was killing the seb derm on my scalp. The 2nd time was after I applied the leave in but didn't want to do a wng right before bed. So I kept my hair wet  so in the morning I could just apply gel. That time I think was the worse itch ever. Maybe cause there was no tea tree and peppermint on my scalp??? Yes, I am trying to find a way to do something potentially irritating becuase I am a perfectionist and want to stick to the regimen. Yes, I know.


----------



## aharri23 (Apr 28, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Aharri, how long do you spend in the detangling stage?  I think your regimen is pretty quick, but you need to do a slow, meticulous detangling with the clay at least once a week I would think if you didn't want shed hairs to build up.  Are you getting enough slip with your clay to feel like you can detangle well?  I keep playing around with my clay mix (adding slippery elm powder, experimenting with honey, EOs) etc so that it can give me slip and I can stick to the two step process if possible.





nycutiepie said:


> How are you going to add it back?  I mean at what point (i.e., pre-clay or post-clay)?  I need to stop asking all these questions and just try this modified method out, but I am trying to avoid a set-back because I have come too far to turn back now.



Hey y'all thanks for replying, I have a quick update. I tried sodium bentonite clay for the first time today and it is definitely a game changer. It really melts into my hair and my hair has a ton of slip and is easy to detangle. I think using rhassoul may have had something to do with not getting all the tangles (dubaii4c says that benonite gets tangles out better, and I definitely noticed that) and also using milk. I noticed I get more slip with clay + water + a splash of acv instead of using clay + milk + honey. 

Gonna go back to modified MHM (I know im all over the place! I'm really trying to perfect my regimen) but sodium bentonite clay is the business...it's like calcium bentonite clay only the texture is really smooth and melts into the hair. Maaan this stuff is amazing. FaithVA i know you said you didn't like sodium benonite clay but I was wondering why? Also I'm sorry sweet soul magic didnt work for you...I would just make a homemade gel with xanthan gum and some oils because my hair looks better when using my homemade gel versues sweet soul magic so I probably won't repurchase.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 28, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> Interesting... what is your density?


High density. I have a LOT of hairs so it looks very full, but each hair is very fine and fragile.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 28, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> I'm not sure if I would be reaching MH any sooner if I stuck with only approved products and methods. Some areas of my head are quite thirsty and resistant to hydration. Even if I never reach MH i'll be cool with what i've accomplished. The easiest way to manage my hair with minimal manipulation!


And discodumpling, remind me- are you low porosity or not?


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 28, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> I have to put my toddler to bed, go grocery shopping and water the lawn. But I also need to do another cycle. I'm considering rinsing, clay, then leave-in. I honestly don't want to modify at all so early in the game, but my scalp does not like the over night conditioning. It makes me itch. Frick! What to do. Maybe I should just suck it up and DC overnight. Then I can air dry tomorrow and have really fresh looking hair instead.


When I DC'ed overnight, I didn't get scalp itchies if I added essential oil to the DC (like rosemary, tea tree, etc). I think other people had some ideas for avoiding itchy scalp as well.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 28, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> That would be me to. If I clay tonight it has to be overnight and quite frankly I don't wanna! Ugggh i'm gonna suck it up and just do it...in between everything else that needs to be done. Including my 5 yr olds hair. I spent 2 hrs on Sunday evening twisting her hair. The plan was to leave them in for 10 days. BUT this chick let a few 8th graders treat her like a doll baby and play in her hair. They took EVERY single moisturized twist down   and now it's a birds nest that needs to be braided down and tucked away.


You have got to be kidding me!  I have three girls, so four natural heads here. Now they know better because I can't do that much retwisting, lol! Fortunately, my 13 year old twists her own hair in mini twists now (so proud of her) and my 11 and 8 year olds are wearing wash n gos. I am proud of them too because they are doing their own co-washes during the week, and putting their own gel on and putting it in a bun to dry. I help them a little but on the weekend I give them a deep conditioning, sometimes clay and a good detangling.  These girls keep us busy!


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 28, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I really need to do my hair...don't feel like it


 I feel the same way.  I stopped at the beauty supply store on my way home and bought the As I am Curl Jelly and now I feel like taking a nap.  LOL


----------



## AJellyCake (Apr 28, 2015)

QUESTION again! 

So I am thinking of getting twists installed with added hair. How do you think this will impact my regimen? Can/should I rinse my hair every day? 

Thoughts please! Thanks.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Hey y'all thanks for replying, I have a quick update. I tried sodium bentonite clay for the first time today and it is definitely a game changer. It really melts into my hair and my hair has a ton of slip and is easy to detangle. I think using rhassoul may have had something to do with not getting all the tangles (dubaii4c says that benonite gets tangles out better, and I definitely noticed that) and also using milk. I noticed I get more slip with clay + water + a splash of acv instead of using clay + milk + honey.
> 
> Gonna go back to modified MHM (I know im all over the place! I'm really trying to perfect my regimen) but sodium bentonite clay is the business...it's like calcium bentonite clay only the texture is really smooth and melts into the hair. Maaan this stuff is amazing. FaithVA i know you said you didn't like sodium benonite clay but I was wondering why? Also I'm sorry sweet soul magic didnt work for you...I would just make a homemade gel with xanthan gum and some oils because my hair looks better when using my homemade gel versues sweet soul magic so I probably won't repurchase.


I didn't say I didn't like it. I said it doesn't do anything special to my hair. My hair isn't softer or more defined. It doesn't give me any more slip. Its definitely better than the calcium bentonite which just dries my hair out but it wasn't better on my hair than rhassoul.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 28, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> And discodumpling, remind me- are you low porosity or not?


For the most part my hair is normal. But those thirsty areas are low-po I guess.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 28, 2015)

Here was tonight's effort towards MH. 

Clarify..I haven't used shampoo in at least 6 months! Tonight I used ORS Creamy Aloe. 
Clay: Rhassoul (4TSP), SAA (1TSP), AVJ 1/4cup, Oils: Argan, Castor, Grapeseed, & Water. 
2 baggies & a doo-rag and goodnight!
I'll rinse, leave in and gel tomorrow. 
Oh and this mix was super slippy most likely due to the SAA's. My hair detangled very easily. Application was also made easier because my hair was damp/wet as opposed to a dry clay application.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 28, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> When I DC'ed overnight, I didn't get scalp itchies if I added essential oil to the DC (like rosemary, tea tree, etc). I think other people had some ideas for avoiding itchy scalp as well.


Can someone fill me in. I have a ton of EOs. I used to add EOs to my TJTTT to aid in helping my scalp... Rosemary, lavender and ylang ylang.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 28, 2015)

snoop said:


> Here are my pics after clay washing and with watered down flax seed gel.
> 
> View attachment 325879 View attachment 325880
> 
> Also, for those that wear stretched styles, do you find that its hard to get defined curls when you wash or do they come back once your hair gets wet?


Your hair is coming along!  I wear braid outs. My hair still curls up and I make progress in my hair becoming more defined as long as I do the gel step and separate/ define my clumps before plaiting it up.  When I first started and I was skipping that step, I apparently wasn't coaxing my stands together to form clumps well enough.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 28, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm working on trying to get my coils  stay defined after my gel dries, I've given up on getting definition without product.  I'm letting my hair grow so maybe it just need length but I think that's just me being optimistic.
> 
> I have been using KCCC religiously since day one and I'm thinking its not heavy enough.  It takes so much gel and drippy wet hair for most of my hair to define and even then, it frizzes out when dry.  If I use less water, the gel doesn't do much.  My hair is super fine and has no weight on its own and its my belief that the kccc may be too light for my seen.  Can you recommend a heavier gel please?  All the approved gels I've seen all seem to have the loose and watery consistency as well..are you having sustained good results with an unapproved gel?


Did you already try flaxseed gel? I don't think it's a "heavy" gel per say but I find it does have good hold. Then again I've never used a synthetic gel like Ecostyler on this regimen, so I'm not sure. I think the watery, looser gels are water soluble and easier to wash out without having to introduce shampoo into the regimen.  It would be great if you can find a heavier botanical gel.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 28, 2015)

I wrote up a nice little post and now it's gone, so I will just say I decided to rinse with water and apply clay. Sitting with it now, and will for 30 mins. I am curious about the outcome. Nervous even.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 28, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> For the most part my hair is normal. But those thirsty areas are low-po I guess.


That's what I thought. I wonder if that's why you're able to have some success without sticking to the "approved" products and with various modifications, like my 2 daughters (one high po, one normal).   I wanted to point that out for the newbies, because I find my lo-po hair is much less forgiving with different products and the build up is crazy.  It takes experimenting though to see what your hair can handle.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 28, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> Can someone fill me in. I have a ton of EOs. I used to add EOs to my TJTTT to aid in helping my scalp... Rosemary, lavender and ylang ylang.


You had mentioned some good ones in an earlier comment- peppermint, Tea Tree, etc. Lavender also is anti-fungal/viral/bacterial so it may help. I got the best results with the stimulating herbs, like peppermint.  After awhile though, (I think I did overnight DC's 7x in 2 weeks) with all that overnight conditioning and no shampoo, I do think there can be a build up on the scalp so I don't recommend doing it as much as I did, even with the EOs.


----------



## aharri23 (Apr 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I didn't say I didn't like it. I said it doesn't do anything special to my hair. My hair isn't softer or more defined. It doesn't give me any more slip. Its definitely better than the calcium bentonite which just dries my hair out but it wasn't better on my hair than rhassoul.



Wow really? Rhassoul is too messy for me, it stains my shower heavily unlike Benonite and it cost 3x more. You also have to use a lot more clay to get a thick consistency (in addition to it being 3x more..) Doesn't de-tangle as well. Glad I found out about the sodium bentonite. Only bad thing is I have 2 lbs of rhassoul sitting in my bathroom.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I didn't say I didn't like it. I said it doesn't do anything special to my hair. My hair isn't softer or more defined. It doesn't give me any more slip. Its definitely better than the calcium bentonite which just dries my hair out but it wasn't better on my hair than rhassoul.





aharri23 said:


> Hey y'all thanks for replying, I have a quick update. I tried sodium bentonite clay for the first time today and it is definitely a game changer. It really melts into my hair and my hair has a ton of slip and is easy to detangle. I think using rhassoul may have had something to do with not getting all the tangles (dubaii4c says that benonite gets tangles out better, and I definitely noticed that) and also using milk. I noticed I get more slip with clay + water + a splash of acv instead of using clay + milk + honey.
> 
> Gonna go back to modified MHM (I know im all over the place! I'm really trying to perfect my regimen) but sodium bentonite clay is the business...it's like calcium bentonite clay only the texture is really smooth and melts into the hair. Maaan this stuff is amazing. FaithVA i know you said you didn't like sodium benonite clay but I was wondering why? Also I'm sorry sweet soul magic didnt work for you...I would just make a homemade gel with xanthan gum and some oils because my hair looks better when using my homemade gel versues sweet soul magic so I probably won't repurchase.


Thanks for the update!  I agree about the ACV giving the best slip with the clay.  I am using Calcium Bentonite with added milk powder, slippery elm and sage powder, and starting this week I do an EVOO/honey rinse first to try to combat any possible dryness.  If I could get the sodium bentonite on the ground, I'd sure try it. If the Calcium Bentonite stops working well for me, I may get the Sodium Bentonite instead of rhassoul since I see some good bulk prices for that online.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 28, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> You had mentioned some good ones in an earlier comment- peppermint, Tea Tree, etc. Lavender also is anti-fungal/viral/bacterial so it may help. I got the best results with the stimulating herbs, like peppermint.  After awhile though, (I think I did overnight DC's 7x in 2 weeks) with all that overnight conditioning and no shampoo, I do think there can be a build up on the scalp so I don't recommend doing it as much as I did, even with the EOs.


Thanks. Next time I DC over night, I'll add some EOs


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 28, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> okay, I see. And what is your density?  And which conditioner(s) were you using?



I am low-normal density. I was using mainly KCKT, TJTTT, Faith In Nature (FIN) Hemp and Meadowfoam or the seaweed one- also FIN. The FIN conditioners have more oils in them so I would use them as I saw fit but always used KCKT as my leave in.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 28, 2015)

I had really good results yesterday by  adding honey/evoo to dry hair, rinsing it out with very warm water and following up with a clay wash of calcium bentonite/slippery elm/milk powder/sage with just ACV and water.  I had tried adding the honey and oils to the clay mix and my hair didn't clump well. I also had tried adding it after the clay mix, before the gel and same thing- declumping.  Adding it before and following up with the clay to wash it out and define the coils seems like a winning combo for my hair.

Tonight I heated an EVOO/honey/water mix and am steeping my homemade herbal tea bags (nettle, horsetail, marshmallow root) in the mixture. I will see if I can use a little of this as a pre-poo going forward and if I keep getting good results.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Wow really? Rhassoul is too messy for me, it stains my shower heavily unlike Benonite and it cost 3x more. You also have to use a lot more clay to get a thick consistency (in addition to it being 3x more..) Doesn't de-tangle as well. Glad I found out about the sodium bentonite. Only bad thing is I have 2 lbs of rhassoul sitting in my bathroom.



I think you got a bad batch of rhassoul which is why we aren't comparing the same thing. My rhassoul is the same consistency as my sodium bentonite and they look exactly the same. Neither are messy. And the rhassoul is on $9 and the calcium bentonite is $6 so they aren't that much different in price. I also buy my rhassoul in bulk and with a 25% discount so I'm paying about the same for rhassoul as I would for calcium bentonite.

I do use more rhassoul than calcium bentonite. But I use about the same sodium bentonite as rhassoul.

Just sell the rhassoul in the exchange forum. Someone will probably buy it.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm doing the full regimen and now getting ready to go under the dryer with curl junkie curl rehab moisturizing treatment.  This is the best and most moisturizing approved conditioner.  It's pricey but you only need a little because it's super concentrated.  I'm gonna debate doing the clay tonight vs in the AM but this is ridiculous.  This is gonna be it on this full regimen because I'm doing the modified next week.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 28, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> AIA is a smoother/ looser. KCCC is more gloopy/ snotty in texture.



Sorry in advance for all the separate replies, don't know how to do multiples.

Thanks @AbsyBlvd , I'm thinking of trying the AIA Curling Jelly.  I have the smoothing gel but I've only recently used it on my edges for an event which btw didn't work, Lol.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 28, 2015)

tashboog said:


> @KiWiStyle When I was on the BHM forum pinkecube recommended the Giovanni gel as a thick gel option. I did try it and it is thicker but it also leaves a harder gel cast then some of the custard type approved gels. You may want to try it to see if it'll weigh down your hair. I would recommend applying a light oil before applying this gel so that your gel cast isn't too crunchy.


Thanks @tashboog  I'll grab a jar/tube from whole Foods to compare, I can return it if it doesn't work out.  I'm willing to try anything that isn't drying or has tons of proteins and crap in it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It works well on my hair because it is fairly heavy and forces curl definition. I have never used any gels like ecostyler though so I can't compare. But because it is more natural I am thinking it is not going to be like an ecostyler. To me it is similar to kccc but more defining.
> 
> I haven't used any synthetic gels so I really can't compare it to curl activator gels either. I try to keep the synthetic ingredients off my scalp if I can. I have really only tried the natural gels.


I have a feeling I'm going to like the curling jelly too...I loved everything by AIA as I was transitioning and only stopped using the brand because it isn't approved.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 28, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> That stuff just give me soft frizzy coils, and not much definition. Ecostyler gel does the trick for me. If i want to refresh my style, I just use a watery spray. If not, I cowash and do this as a wash and go. The gel keeps my hair from knotting and tangling up!


 
Thanks @shortdub78 , Lol!  Are you talking about the curling Jelly?  I haven't touched EcoStyler since being natural...I'm terrified it'll dry my hair like the mohabbi desert.  Though I admit I thought about trying it just to see how the heavier gel will work in comparison to KCCC...I'm scared I'll be hooked then jacked, Lol.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Yeah, I just wanted her to be aware. There is a reason it was omitted from MHM. Anyone deciding to use it really needs to understand what they are using and possible outcomes.



Thanks for this warning!  I have no margin for errors.  @shortdub78 I appreciate the suggestion, I still may try it prior to shampoo day...one day.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 29, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Did you already try flaxseed gel? I don't think it's a "heavy" gel per say but I find it does have good hold. Then again I've never used a synthetic gel like Ecostyler on this regimen, so I'm not sure. I think the watery, looser gels are water soluble and easier to wash out without having to introduce shampoo into the regimen.  It would be great if you can find a heavier botanical gel.



Thanks @Holla4mom...I haven't tried making my own flaxseed gel yet, I spend so much time in the kitchen cooking and baking that the thought of it exhausts me.  Maybe I'll consider ordering the one on the approved list.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 29, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Sorry in advance for all the separate replies, don't know how to do multiples.
> 
> Thanks @AbsyBlvd , I'm thinking of trying the AIA Curling Jelly.  I have the smoothing gel but I've only recently used it on my edges for an event which btw didn't work, Lol.



I like the curling jelly- just as much definition as KCCC but with a slightly softer hold. The only thing is it does make my roots puffier- I'm thinking the glycerin for some reason (I don't mind this certain times, so I know when to use it).


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 29, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I like the curling jelly- just as much definition as KCCC but with a slightly softer hold. The only thing is it does make my roots puffier- I'm thinking the glycerin for some reason (I don't mind this certain times, so I know when to use it).



I'm hoping it'll hold my coils until it dries.  For some reason, kccc defines but as its drying loses some definition, then has a semi- firm hold.


----------



## aharri23 (Apr 29, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I think you got a bad batch of rhassoul which is why we aren't comparing the same thing. My rhassoul is the same consistency as my sodium bentonite and they look exactly the same. Neither are messy. And the rhassoul is on $9 and the calcium bentonite is $6 so they aren't that much different in price. I also buy my rhassoul in bulk and with a 25% discount so I'm paying about the same for rhassoul as I would for calcium bentonite.
> 
> I do use more rhassoul than calcium bentonite. But I use about the same sodium bentonite as rhassoul.
> 
> Just sell the rhassoul in the exchange forum. Someone will probably buy it.



No I've been using the butters n bars one yall have been suggesting. Sodim bentonite is $2 a pound if you buy in bulk compared to $9 for rhassoul. Thats 3x more..


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 29, 2015)

So apparently I can't skip steps 1 & 2 of the original mhm. Last night because I was tired (read: lazy) I decided to rinse my hair with water, then apply the clay and leave for 30 mins then, KCNT Oyin hair dew and pomade. I should have known when my hair still felt coated during the water rinse that I did need to clarify. Everything looked like normal last night. I chunky twisted and went to bed. I unraveled my hair that was slightly damp still ... It always is... And it's puffy and frizzy and shrunken but soft. It's like my hair is standing away from my scalp so I'll be gathering my hair into a high pony/puff and call it the day. I might have to wait to be at max hydration before I take shortcuts. You live and learn.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm hoping it'll hold my coils until it dries.  For some reason, kccc defines but as its drying loses some definition, then has a semi- firm hold.


That should get better as your hair hydrates. Sounds like your hair is losing moisture before it dries and the kccc cant hold onto it so the definition is lost with the moisture. The as I am probably does slightly better just because of the glycerin holding onto the water.

With either you may need a few more months of hydration before the definition stays locked in more.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 29, 2015)

In 6 washes/cycle I used up an entire pound of Aztec bentonite clay. Is that right?


----------



## tashboog (Apr 29, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> I was thinking on this for myself, as I feel like the original regimen is fine right now and using KCNT then Oyin hair dew and burnt sugar pomade on top doesn't take away from my definition. Not so much that I'd notice. My hair is usually sopping wet when I apply the three tho, so I don't know if that helps.


@DeeLiteFulEKinky *Oyin burnt sugar pomade* should be used sparingly on this method because it can cause build up. Clarifying with baking soda or ACV may not be enough to remove the pomade so you will end of having to use shampoo which could slow down your progress. My hair is high porosity and it loves butters. I want to use them so bad, but it will slow down my hydration so I'm not using any butters while I'm on this regimen. I've just wanted to make sure you are aware of this. You should really be using a gel to seal your hair. Gels will do the same job like a butter to seal your hair and protect your ends.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> No I've been using the butters n bars one yall have been suggesting. Sodim bentonite is $2 a pound if you buy in bulk compared to $9 for rhassoul. Thats 3x more..



That's true. She does sell her sodium bentonite very low which would make it much less than the rhassoul. I purchased a different brand of sodium bentonite last time so it wasn't inexpensive.

Not sure why your rhassoul is messy. My rhassoul and sodium bentonite are the same consistency. 

As long as you found something you like.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> So apparently I can't skip steps 1 & 2 of the original mhm. Last night because I was tired (read: lazy) I decided to rinse my hair with water, then apply the clay and leave for 30 mins then, KCNT Oyin hair dew and pomade. I should have known when my hair still felt coated during the water rinse that I did need to clarify. Everything looked like normal last night. I chunky twisted and went to bed. I unraveled my hair that was slightly damp still ... It always is... And it's puffy and frizzy and shrunken but soft. It's like my hair is standing away from my scalp so I'll be gathering my hair into a high pony/puff and call it the day. I might have to wait to be at max hydration before I take shortcuts. You live and learn.


Its probably just the products you are using. You probably have a build up of conditioner and oyin on your hair. The modified is a good way to get a wash in when you don't have time for the full wash if you are doing the full version.


----------



## tashboog (Apr 29, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Its probably just the products you are using. You probably have a build up of conditioner and oyin on your hair. The modified is a good way to get a wash in when you don't have time for the full wash if you are doing the full version.


Any type of butter or pomade can cause build up which is why I don't use butters on this regimen. I vaguely remember pinkecube said to use it sparingly or for better results to avoid it and to stick with the gel to seal in the moisture.


----------



## aharri23 (Apr 29, 2015)

faithVA said:


> That's true. She does sell her sodium bentonite very low which would make it much less than the rhassoul. I purchased a different brand of sodium bentonite last time so it wasn't inexpensive.
> 
> Not sure why your rhassoul is messy. My rhassoul and sodium bentonite are the same consistency.
> 
> As long as you found something you like.



They are the same in terms of consistency, im talking about when I rinse out my rhassoul in the shower it stains my shower with a brown tint that I have to really scrub to get out. With bentonite it just rinses down the drain with no mess. I have no idea why this happens


----------



## AJellyCake (Apr 29, 2015)

@faithVA , how are you getting the 25% discount? I want to buy some rhassoul.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> They are the same in terms of consistency, im talking about when I rinse out my rhassoul in the shower it stains my shower with a brown tint that I have to really scrub to get out. With bentonite it just rinses down the drain with no mess. I have no idea why this happens



Oh! No, I hadn't noticed that. I don't know why that happens either. Do you have a water filter? Maybe there is something in the water that is mixing with the clay.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2015)

AJellyCake said:


> @faithVA , how are you getting the 25% discount? I want to buy some rhassoul.



Butters N Bars has a sale probably every other month. You can sign up on her mailing list or watch the What's On Sale This Month thread to see when she has a sale. It usually is 20% to 25% off. She just had a sale last weekend. You do have to pay shipping. I usually just buy 5 lbs at a time so I don't have to buy often.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 29, 2015)

faithVA said:


> That should get better as your hair hydrates. Sounds like your hair is losing moisture before it dries and the kccc cant hold onto it so the definition is lost with the moisture. The as I am probably does slightly better just because of the glycerin holding onto the water.
> 
> With either you may need a few more months of hydration before the definition stays locked in more.



I'm hoping this is true!  This Winter was brutal and because I'm in the house a lot my hair didn't stand a chance.  As the dew point and humidity rises, I'm hoping to hydrate faster.  

Just in:  The AIA curling jelly isnt working either .  It's actually lighter than the KCCC and my hair lost water at a faster rate.  With the he kccc, it seems to grab the water and hold it there in my hair...AIA allowed too much water to constantly leave my strands dripping down my face.  It was not as defined during and after application.  It's not dry yet but I already gave up on it....its going back to Target.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm hoping this is true!  This Winter was brutal and because I'm in the house a lot my hair didn't stand a chance.  As the dew point and humidity rises, I'm hoping to hydrate faster.
> 
> Just in:  The AIA curling jelly isnt working either .  It's actually lighter than the KCCC and my hair lost water at a faster rate.  With the he kccc, it seems to grab the water and hold it there in my hair...AIA allowed too much water to constantly leave my strands dripping down my face.  It was not as defined during and after application.  It's not dry yet but I already gave up on it....its going back to Target.



Sorry it didn't work out for you. Maybe your hair doesn't like glycerin. Hopefully you will find something that works well.

So far I am finding that my hair is hydrating at a consistent pace but it isn't fast. But my hair seems to act differently than everyone in the thread.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm so messed up with this gel thing! No pomades either? I am the queen of wash and go! These were my go to products!  Now that I'm natural again, the world is different from 5 years ago! Lol see the protein is what gives me the hold I need! It keeps everything in place! I didn't mind the cowashing daily, until my hair got longer. This is where I believe this method will come in handy for me. If it will help with the tangles and knots, I will give the whole method a try. 

Now I'm trying to figure out is it doing the treatment for 7 days, then sticking to the product list? Am I not suppose to use shampoo? I am a firm believer in using shampoo. I will keep reading some more. Oh do I have to do the clay treatment? I have clay. I used it but it is red and messy. I only used it in a small spot. Can I just do the cherry Lola treatment?


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 29, 2015)

Ok I'm going to try the whole treatment today. I don't think I have an approved gel around here. I may have some from Qhemet. So I will use an oil to seal.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm so messed up with this gel thing! No pomades either? I am the queen of wash and go! These were my go to products!  Now that I'm natural again, the world is different from 5 years ago! Lol see the protein is what gives me the hold I need! It keeps everything in place! I didn't mind the cowashing daily, until my hair got longer. This is where I believe this method will come in handy for me. If it will help with the tangles and knots, I will give the whole method a try.
> 
> Now I'm trying to figure out is it doing the treatment for 7 days, then sticking to the product list? Am I not suppose to use shampoo? I am a firm believer in using shampoo. I will keep reading some more. Oh do I have to do the clay treatment? I have clay. I used it but it is red and messy. I only used it in a small spot. Can I just do the cherry Lola treatment?



Are you sure you really want to do this method?  Why don't you just do your current method and add a clct when you want to. Without the clay its not mhm, its just cowashing. It's the clay that is going to help eliminate the tangles. This method is set up to avoid many things that are drying to the hair (shampoos, typical washes, stylers).

There are still plenty of ladies in the wng thread using products that you like. 

You don't have to do 7 straight days. You can just wash every 3 days.

It sounds like you have red or pink clay which is messy and I can't stand it. You can try adding some milk to it to see if you can thicken it up but its still going to be messy. Most of use are using calcium bentonite, sodium bentonite or rhassoul.

Original Method (every 3 to 4 days)
1. clarify with the baking soda or acv mix or clct
2. cowash/DC
3. clay wash
4. leave-in
5. gel

Modifield Method (every 3 to 4 days)
1. clay or water rinse
2. Gel

with clct every 2 to 4 weeks


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 29, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Are you sure you really want to do this method?  Why don't you just do your current method and add a clct when you want to. Without the clay its not mhm, its just cowashing. It's the clay that is going to help eliminate the tangles. This method is set up to avoid many things that are drying to the hair (shampoos, typical washes, stylers).
> 
> There are still plenty of ladies in the wng thread using products that you like.
> 
> ...


I'm going to give it a go! I may use the messy clay I got, or make a run later to the health food store. I will grab some gel too.
So the clarifying step is done once out o I would really like to be a loose natural when the time comes. I always said I can't do the loose hair, and that I would just loc it. It would be nice to have a big fro or twist out, without having to worry about knots and tangles. If I don't get all of the products needed soon, I will definitely do it when I get some length.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm going to give it a go! I may use the messy clay I got, or make a run later to the health food store. I will grab some gel too.
> So the clarifying step is done once out o I would really like to be a loose natural when the time comes. I always said I can't do the loose hair, and that I would just loc it. It would be nice to have a big fro or twist out, without having to worry about knots and tangles. If I don't get all of the products needed soon, I will definitely do it when I get some length.



What was your question about clarifying?

If you are doing the full method, you do the baking soda/acv clarifying each wash.

If you are doing the modified method, you will wash with a clarifying shampoo just 1x before you do your first clct. Then you don't clarify after that because you aren't using any products that build up.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 29, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What was your question about clarifying?
> 
> If you are doing the full method, you do the baking soda/acv clarifying each wash.
> 
> If you are doing the modified method, you will wash with a clarifying shampoo just 1x before you do your first clct. Then you don't clarify after that because you aren't using any products that build up.


Thank you for helping me! I didn't want you to repeat yourself! Lol


----------



## hairtimes5 (Apr 29, 2015)

Finally got around to doing my hair this morning. I hadn't wet my hair in almost a week and it was quite dry so I decided to cowash first with Tresemme Radiant Volume before doing a clay wash. I made some flaxseed gel using the recipe on the MHM website by natural50, slightly modifying it. I added a cup of avj to it to thin it out enough to use it in a spray bottle. My hair is about 90% dry and so far so good. I'm hoping to do a flexirod set this weekend. I say that every week btw...

Oh yeah if anyone is interested the clay wash that I use, Naturalicious 5-in-1 rhassoul clay treatment will be on sale tomorrow for $10.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 29, 2015)

tashboog said:


> @DeeLiteFulEKinky *Oyin burnt sugar pomade should be used sparingly on this method because it can cause build up*. Clarifying with baking soda or ACV may not be enough to remove the pomade so you will end of having to use shampoo which *could* *slow down your progress*.











tashboog said:


> @DeeLiteFulEKinky *You should really be using a gel to seal your hair. Gels will do the same job like a butter to seal your hair and protect your ends*.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 29, 2015)

(Whining) I really don't like the crispy crunch of gel and I really like the pomade. 
Sigh...
It must be the wax in the pomade since everything else is oil.  And clearly others use gel without crunch... Share your secrets please. Oil under the gel? Dilute the gel... Which I did to the KCCC 1:4  and it was not cool man. Not cool. Maybe it would be softer in a twist out??


----------



## Guinan (Apr 29, 2015)

Little nervous about straightening my hair. I measured my hair and i have various lengths from 8-9inches. I might try to even it up abit. I've been doing well with this method but when I feel a knot I pull them out instead of cutting them.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 29, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> (Whining) I really don't like the crispy crunch of gel and I really like the pomade.
> Sigh...
> It must be the wax in the pomade since everything else is oil.  And clearly others use gel without crunch... Share your secrets please. Oil under the gel? Dilute the gel... Which I did to the KCCC 1:4  and it was not cool man. Not cool. Maybe it would be softer in a twist out??



I get crunchiness on day 1 of my wng but the next day after I refresh my hair the crunch is gone. I use fsg or botanical curls(not aapproved)


----------



## aharri23 (Apr 29, 2015)

Where is everyone getting their sodium bentonite from? I want to make sure I buy good quality clay at a reasonable price. Bulk apothecary does $1.69/lb but I had a bad experience with them when I bought Rhassoul


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 29, 2015)

I had great results from my overnight clay process. I might get around to taking a pic. But we're dealing with some shocking news and the details are just now coming in. My son's football coach was shot in broad daylight today. The Rosedale Jets are a tightknit group so we're all just learning about this. I cannot STAND US sometimes but I digress. 

Yeah my hair is nice today.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 29, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Here was tonight's effort towards MH.
> 
> Clarify..I haven't used shampoo in at least 6 months! Tonight I used ORS Creamy Aloe.
> Clay: Rhassoul (4TSP), SAA (1TSP), AVJ 1/4cup, Oils: Argan, Castor, Grapeseed, & Water.
> ...



I was perusing the SAA thread and decided to make a purchase. I'm interested in seeing how it will react with my hair when used in my clay.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 29, 2015)

@discodumpling, wow.that's crazy. I hope he pulls through


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 29, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


>


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 29, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> (Whining) I really don't like the crispy crunch of gel and I really like the pomade.
> Sigh...
> It must be the wax in the pomade since everything else is oil.  And clearly others use gel without crunch... Share your secrets please. Oil under the gel? Dilute the gel... Which I did to the KCCC 1:4  and it was not cool man. Not cool. Maybe it would be softer in a twist out??



I get crunch. But it's not bad. I've felt the crunch of my homemade flaxseed gel...It really wasn't The One. After day 2/3 my hair's been handled and steamed a bit and the hold is much softer. 

But then again, maybe I'm just used to it now. I know it's good for me.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 29, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Where is everyone getting their sodium bentonite from? I want to make sure I buy good quality clay at a reasonable price. Bulk apothecary does $1.69/lb but I had a bad experience with them when I bought Rhassoul



The last batch I bought was from Butters n Bars.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 29, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> I had great results from my overnight clay process. I might get around to taking a pic. But we're dealing with some shocking news and the details are just now coming in. My son's football coach was shot in broad daylight today. The Rosedale Jets are a tightknit group so we're all just learning about this. I cannot STAND US sometimes but I digress.
> 
> Yeah my hair is nice today.



Sorry to hear about your news. It truly is shocking.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> I had great results from my overnight clay process. I might get around to taking a pic. But we're dealing with some shocking news and the details are just now coming in. My son's football coach was shot in broad daylight today. The Rosedale Jets are a tightknit group so we're all just learning about this. I cannot STAND US sometimes but I digress.
> 
> Yeah my hair is nice today.



Glad to hear about your hair. Sorry to hear about the coach. Did he survive?


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 29, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Little nervous about straightening my hair. I measured my hair and i have various lengths from 8-9inches. I might try to even it up abit. I've been doing well with this method but when I feel a knot I pull them out instead of cutting them.


I do this too, bad habit for sure.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 29, 2015)

http://m.nydailynews.com/new-york/n...mercedes-benz-queens-street-article-1.2203956

He did not survive. The story is shady and a bit inaccurate. Coach Gorman had 3 babies.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 29, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> I had great results from my overnight clay process. I might get around to taking a pic. But we're dealing with some shocking news and the details are just now coming in. *My son's football coach was shot in broad daylight today*. The Rosedale Jets are a tightknit group so we're all just learning about this. I cannot STAND US sometimes but I digress.
> 
> Yeah my hair is nice today.


 
WOW! my thoughts and prayers for him and his family.


----------



## snoop (Apr 29, 2015)

I didn't have time to make flaxseed gel to add to the clay so I did the (modified) ACV clay wash today instead. I decided to steam it as well (30 minutes).  It made my hair so much easier to detangle.  I'm going to try steaming with the milk version to see if I get the same ease of use. 

To tell the truth I still don't know if I'm high po or lo po.  The water test doesn't work for me.  My hair always floats (lo po?)  What I did notice is that if I stretched the strand it would quickly coil (high po?) 

Question:  with the modified method, do I *have* to detangle on the water wash days or can just thoroughly wet my hair?  (I leave my hair in twists.)


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 29, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> http://m.nydailynews.com/new-york/n...mercedes-benz-queens-street-article-1.2203956
> 
> He did not survive. The story is shady and a bit inaccurate. Coach Gorman had 3 babies.


I'm so sorry to hear that discodumpling. I know it must be a shocking loss to you and your community. Praying for his family, especially his little ones.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 29, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Sorry it didn't work out for you. Maybe your hair doesn't like glycerin. Hopefully you will find something that works well.
> 
> So far I am finding that my hair is hydrating at a consistent pace but it isn't fast. But my hair seems to act differently than everyone in the thread.



I'm not going to return it because my hair dried without a crunch so I really like that.  The definition is about the same or slightly less...actually my hair loves glycerin.  I use oyin Greg juice when the dew point is 35 or above.
I think my hair is being stubborn and is doing what it wants no days. 

OASN: I'm getting a permanent color on Friday .  I'm nervous and happy at the same time...I have these patches of gray that is working my nerves and the semi and demi colors fade too fast.  I don't know what to expect so wish me luck!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2015)

snoop said:


> I didn't have time to make flaxseed gel to add to the clay so I did the (modified) ACV clay wash today instead. I decided to steam it as well (30 minutes).  It made my hair so much easier to detangle.  I'm going to try steaming with the milk version to see if I get the same ease of use.
> 
> To tell the truth I still don't know if I'm high po or lo po.  The water test doesn't work for me.  My hair always floats (lo po?)  What I did notice is that if I stretched the strand it would quickly coil (high po?)
> 
> Question:  with the modified method, do I *have* to detangle on the water wash days or can just thoroughly wet my hair?  (I leave my hair in twists.)



You don't have to detangle. I rinsed in twist when I wore them.

You probably aren't low porosity. If you were you would know without a glass test. Product would just sit on your hair and it would be hard to moisturize even if you tried LOC. When you rinsed, water would just bead up on your hair and you would have to squeeze your hair to get it wet or let your hair sit under water for a long time.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm not going to return it because my hair dried without a crunch so I really like that.  The definition is about the same or slightly less...actually my hair loves glycerin.  I use oyin Greg juice when the dew point is 35 or above.
> I think my hair is being stubborn and is doing what it wants no days.
> 
> OASN: I'm getting a permanent color on Friday .  I'm nervous and happy at the same time...I have these patches of gray that is working my nerves and the semi and demi colors fade too fast.  I don't know what to expect so wish me luck!



Maybe try mixing the AIA and the KCCC. I would try it but I don't have any AIA and I refuse to buy any until I use up some of these gels. I found the AIA to give me better 2nd day hair than the KCCC.

What brand of color are you going to use? and what color are you going to color it.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 30, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm not going to return it because my hair dried without a crunch so I really like that.  The definition is about the same or slightly less...actually my hair loves glycerin.  I use oyin Greg juice when the dew point is 35 or above.
> I think my hair is being stubborn and is doing what it wants no days.
> 
> OASN: I'm getting a permanent color on Friday .  I'm nervous and happy at the same time...I have these patches of gray that is working my nerves and the semi and demi colors fade too fast.  I don't know what to expect so wish me luck!



Good luck. Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## snoop (Apr 30, 2015)

For those of you who have been doing this method for a while, do you find that humectants are problematic in terms of maintaining definition?  Ie. Do they cause frizz? 

Also, is there anyone here who is not detangling with their fingers?  If so, how are you determining your progress?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 30, 2015)

snoop said:


> For those of you who have been doing this method for a while, do you find that humectants are problematic in terms of maintaining definition?  Ie. Do they cause frizz?
> 
> Also, is there anyone here who is not detangling with their fingers?  If so, how are you determining your progress?



Throughout my time with my regimen, I haven't really used too many humectants. I started off using honey in my clay but after a while I took out the stuff I didn't need (honey, EVOO, etc). When it comes to glycerin, I guess I didn't want to dabble too much especially living in a cooler climate (and it was winter). 

Now that I'm further along and I've gotten to know my hair a little better, I will try some things out. I think it was the glycerin the the AIA Curling Jelly that reacts with something (my hair or the atmosphere) and causes puffiness at my roots, but it gives the rest of my hair great hold so I can work with it (it's the way it dries with water I can't take right now).

I use my fingers only.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 30, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Throughout my time with my regimen, I haven't really used too many humectants. I started off using honey in my clay but after a while I took out the stuff I didn't need (honey, EVOO, etc). When it comes to glycerin, I guess I didn't want to dabble too much especially living in a cooler climate (and it was winter).
> 
> Now that I'm further along and I've gotten to know my hair a little better, I will try some things out. I think it was the glycerin the the AIA Curling Jelly that reacts with something (my hair or the atmosphere) and causes puffiness at my roots, but it gives the rest of my hair great hold so I can work with it (it's the way it dries with water I can't take right now).
> 
> I use my fingers only.


Why did you start omitting add-ins for your clay. Like the honey and oil?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 30, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> Why did you start omitting add-ins for your clay. Like the honey and oil?



Over time, I found that I just didn't need them. Olive oil is a bit heavy for my hair (I also read that too much oil in the clay could make it less effective at cleansing). With the honey, I didn't notice any benefits in my clay mix that I couldn't get without it..


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2015)

snoop said:


> For those of you who have been doing this method for a while, do you find that humectants are problematic in terms of maintaining definition?  Ie. Do they cause frizz?
> 
> Also, is there anyone here who is not detangling with their fingers?  If so, how are you determining your progress?



Humectants are a problem for me. My hair just poofs and has no definition. It doesn't matter whether its in the conditioner, the clay or the styler. I thought I wasn't making progress and then I removed the humectants and I could see more definition. I wouldn't necessary say I have more frizz, the humectants just seem to get in the hair strand and straighten it out versus letting the strand curl up so it looks like I have no definition.

I use a comb when I get tired of finger detangling. As long as I don't use it all the time my curls return to normal on the next wash so it is easy to see progress.


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 30, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm so messed up with this gel thing! No pomades either? I am the queen of wash and go! These were my go to products!  Now that I'm natural again, the world is different from 5 years ago! Lol see the protein is what gives me the hold I need! It keeps everything in place! I didn't mind the cowashing daily, until my hair got longer. This is where I believe this method will come in handy for me. If it will help with the tangles and knots, I will give the whole method a try.
> 
> Now I'm trying to figure out is it doing the treatment for 7 days, then sticking to the product list? *Am I not suppose to use shampoo? I am a firm believer in using shampoo.* I will keep reading some more. Oh do I have to do the clay treatment? I have clay. I used it but it is red and messy. I only used it in a small spot. Can I just do the cherry Lola treatment?


I regularly use shampoo for my step 1. The most important step to me is the clay. I've been [email protected] this regimen since the beginning, but my hair is moving right along, curls popping. I have pics but I can't figure out how to post.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 30, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Over time, I found that I just didn't need them. Olive oil is a bit heavy for my hair (I also read that too much oil in the clay could make it less effective at cleansing). With the honey, I didn't notice any benefits in my clay mix that I couldn't get without it..


Ah, I see. Do you remember the amounts you were adding of honey and oil?  
And, remind me, are you still doing the first steps clarify and DC?  I ask cause it makes sense to want to have the clay be more cleansing if you're not clarifying at the start. I'm just trying to understand the purpose of each step and how others modify and why. Mainly so I can be proactive if things start to stall.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 30, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I regularly use shampoo for my step 1. The most important step to me is the clay. I've been [email protected] this regimen since the beginning, but my hair is moving right along, curls popping. I have pics but I can't figure out how to post.


No lie, I'd love to see how your hair looks especially since your transition is over. Congrats btw!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 30, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I regularly use shampoo for my step 1. The most important step to me is the clay. I've been [email protected] this regimen since the beginning, but my hair is moving right along, curls popping. I have pics but I can't figure out how to post.


Your hair is much longer than mine. My hair clings and clumps together. My shed hairs always get trapped and cause knots and tangles. This usually happens after 5-6 inches. How is your hair doing in that regard? I still haven't been to the health food store yet. Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 30, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> No lie, I'd love to see how your hair looks especially since your transition is over. Congrats btw!


Awww, thanks. I take pics almost every day, but I can't get them to load. I have an album with one lonely lil pic in it. 



shortdub78 said:


> Your hair is much longer than mine. My hair clings and clumps together. My shed hairs always get trapped and cause knots and tangles. This usually happens after 5-6 inches. How is your hair doing in that regard? I still haven't been to the health food store yet. Hopefully this weekend.


I don't know how long my hair is, how long is yours? My shed hairs get trapped too, but I've detangled with a comb twice this week and my curls came back nice. I was trying to stick with finger combing, and I will, but I hadn't used a comb in months so I probably needed a big detangling session. My hair is tangly by nature, though, relaxed, natural, w/e. I think it's because it's so fine. MHM has helped a great deal.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 30, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> Ah, I see. Do you remember the amounts you were adding of honey and oil?
> And, remind me, are you still doing the first steps clarify and DC?  I ask cause it makes sense to want to have the clay be more cleansing if you're not clarifying at the start. I'm just trying to understand the purpose of each step and how others modify and why. Mainly so I can be proactive if things start to stall.



At the time of removing those things, I was still doing the full method- clarify, DC/ cowash, clay, leave-in, gel.

I only ever used between 0.5-1 teaspoon of honey in my clay. I always added my oil by eye, but i'd say I never used more than 1 dinner spoon.

I do mainly do water rinse, clay, gel.


----------



## Ajna (Apr 30, 2015)

snoop said:


> For those of you who have been doing this method for a while, do you find that humectants are problematic in terms of maintaining definition?  Ie. Do they cause frizz?
> 
> Also, is there anyone here who is not detangling with their fingers?  If so, how are you determining your progress?



Nope not a fan of humectants my hair can tolerate it better in summer so I guess that is high humidity but in winter I get dry frizzy hair which is tough to balance. So thanks to this regimen I plan to discontinue use all together.

As for the comb vs finger dentangle I still use a comb. Typically I finger detangle but every few weeks I use the comb to make sure I get all of the shed hairs. The comb thing took a while to figure out what works and for me the Ouidad double detangler works the best. It does not break my hair at all but it is crazy expensive ($25 for a comb???) but I used the ulta coupon and it is worth every penny.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 30, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> At the time of removing those things, I was still doing the full method- clarify, DC/ cowash, clay, leave-in, gel.
> 
> I only ever used between 0.5-1 teaspoon of honey in my clay. I always added my oil by eye, but i'd say I never used more than 1 dinner spoon.
> 
> I do mainly do water rinse, clay, gel.



Ok. I use roughly the same amount of honey and eyeball my oil additions too.  I don't use olive oil, it doesn't work for me and irritates my seb derm becuase its high in oleic acid, so I use oils that are higher in linoleic acid like grapeseed and rose hip seed oil. I also use avocado oil becuase it seems to my hair really likes it, although it's got more oleic acid than I should be using. But since adding in the other oils it seems to tip the scales in my favor. (okay, that was way too much info that no one asked for and almost derailed my thoughts)


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 30, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Maybe try mixing the AIA and the KCCC. I would try it but I don't have any AIA and I refuse to buy any until I use up some of these gels. I found the AIA to give me better 2nd day hair than the KCCC.
> 
> What brand of color are you going to use? and what color are you going to color it.



@faithVA I'll try mixing the two.
My stylist is using It&ly Hairfashion Colorly
2020.  I chose level 6 Dark Golden Copper Blonde so I think that's only lifting up 2 levels from my natural.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 30, 2015)

I don't know if this was already sorted out but I'm hoping to find some longtime mhmers with similar hair to my own. Mainly I'm looking for a direction to continue in. @tashboog burst my hair bubble by reminding me about the buildup pomades can cause, and going back to the mhm website, I see it there in plain English lumped up with mineral oil that waxes are no-nos. Oyin's burt sugar has candelillia wax.

I guess my plan is finish up the pomade as an edge controller and no longer use it as a sealant. 
I will play around with the KCCC to figure out a way to make it feel less crispy. More dilution and maybe add some castor oil. 

I'm also considering trying out some Camille rose or other water based cream. Although I think I can continue using Oyin's hair dew. 

Finally, I am high density , low porosity and normal to coarse.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 30, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Humectants are a problem for me. My hair just poofs and has no definition. It doesn't matter whether its in the conditioner, the clay or the styler. I thought I wasn't making progress and then I removed the humectants and I could see more definition. I wouldn't necessary say I have more frizz, the humectants just seem to get in the hair strand and straighten it out versus letting the strand curl up so it looks like I have no definition.
> 
> I use a comb when I get tired of finger detangling. As long as I don't use it all the time my curls return to normal on the next wash so it is easy to see progress.


I use honey in every clay mix...I'll remove it in my next mix.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> @faithVA I'll try mixing the two.
> My stylist is using It&ly Hairfashion Colorly
> 2020.  I chose level 6 Dark Golden Copper Blonde so I think that's only lifting up 2 levels from my natural.



Can't wait to see it.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> I don't know if this was already sorted out but I'm hoping to find some longtime mhmers with similar hair to my own. Mainly I'm looking for a direction to continue in. @tashboog burst my hair bubble by reminding me about the buildup pomades can cause, and going back to the mhm website, I see it there in plain English lumped up with mineral oil that waxes are no-nos. Oyin's burt sugar has candelillia wax.
> 
> I guess my plan is finish up the pomade as an edge controller and no longer use it as a sealant.
> I will play around with the KCCC to figure out a way to make it feel less crispy. More dilution and maybe add some castor oil.
> ...



How many times have you done the original method? And how is the original method working for you so far?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I use honey in every clay mix...I'll remove it in my next mix.



I think you may see the difference. And if you are adding oil just do a bit of oil, 1 tsp and see if you notice a difference. It wasn't major for me initially but it was noticeable.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 30, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Awww, thanks. I take pics almost every day, but I can't get them to load. I have an album with one lonely lil pic in it.
> 
> 
> I don't know how long my hair is, how long is yours? My shed hairs get trapped too, but I've detangled with a comb twice this week and my curls came back nice. I was trying to stick with finger combing, and I will, but I hadn't used a comb in months so I probably needed a big detangling session. My hair is tangly by nature, though, relaxed, natural, w/e. I think it's because it's so fine. MHM has helped a great deal.


Oh I'm practically bald! Lol my hair is fine too! What clay do you use? How does your hair feel afterwards? What do you cowash with?


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 30, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Oh I'm practically bald! Lol my hair is fine too! What clay do you use? How does your hair feel afterwards? What do you cowash with?


I know y'all be getting fancy with it, but I just use plain ol' Aztec clay.  I tried "french red clay" but it was too messy. My hair feels slightly stripped afterward (good) or slightly coated cuz I've been using 'bad' products (not good). Either way, I throw on some diluted KCKT and whatever gel I'm playing with. 

I don't really co-wash, per se. I like shampoo.  My step 1 is usually VO5 clarifying cond + whichever shampoo I'm using (layered). Wash that out and move on to the 'official' step 2. But, if I did cowash, I'd use the Curls brand cowash. I forget the name, but I love it. It lathers!


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 30, 2015)

Why cant I upload any images??? WTH. I keep getting 'There was a problem uploading your file.'


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Why cant I upload any images??? WTH. I keep getting 'There was a problem uploading your file.'



Have you tried resizing your pictures. Try resizing them to 420 x by ? and see if that works.


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 30, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Have you tried resizing your pictures. Try resizing them to 420 x by ? and see if that works.


How do I do that? I'm a luddite, type slow.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 30, 2015)

I finished flat ironing my hair. I feel like I have retained sooo much with doing this method. I gave myself a mini trim. I need to re measure my hair.

The 1st of pics is a comparison from when I BC. I measured in at around 3-5inches after I BC which was in aug 2014. The last pic is a comparison from when I straighten in jan to today.

The other pics are just extra pics.

To straighten I use curlformers, heat protectant, blowdry with a tekk brush and then flat iron.


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm so tight that you making it rain with pics while I'm going through these trials and triulations.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 30, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I'm so tight that you making it rain with pics while I'm going through these trials and triulations.



 If you're using your phone, try editing the pic and using that saved version. Or you could download a pic app and use the pic from that file.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 30, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I finished flat ironing my hair. I feel like I have retained sooo much with doing this method. I gave myself a mini trim. I need to re measure my hair.
> 
> The 1st of pics is a comparison from when I BC. I measured in at around 3-5inches after I BC which was in aug 2014. The last pic is a comparison from when I straighten in jan to today.
> 
> ...



Your hair looks gorgeous. So lush. Justgrin. You've got me wanting to straighten mine in August for my 1yr. That is some serious retension, and lovely shine. Great work.


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 30, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> If you're using your phone, try editing the pic and using that saved version. Or you could download a pic app and use the pic from that file.


I'm on a laptop, though. I feel like I should be able to resize a pic without all this drama... no?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 30, 2015)

I should think so.


----------



## MizzBFly (Apr 30, 2015)

@pelohello oh la la  your hair looks great!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2015)

Butters n Bars is having a 8 hour flash sale - 25% off
http://www.butters-n-bars.com/
Code: 8HourFlash


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> How do I do that? I'm a luddite, type slow.



You need to have a photo editor on your laptop. The photo editor will let you resize it. The old website would resize it for you. This website doesn't. 

Try googling "resize image online" and see if you find one online that you like.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I finished flat ironing my hair. I feel like I have retained sooo much with doing this method. I gave myself a mini trim. I need to re measure my hair.
> 
> The 1st of pics is a comparison from when I BC. I measured in at around 3-5inches after I BC which was in aug 2014. The last pic is a comparison from when I straighten in jan to today.
> 
> ...



Very, very pretty.


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 30, 2015)

Oooh, ok. I'll get it together.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 30, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Butters n Bars is having a 8 hour flash sale - 25% off
> http://www.butters-n-bars.com/
> Code: 8HourFlash


I saw that...was thinking of adding more to my stash but I'm sure they'll have another sale in two weeks...and every two weeks after that!


----------



## Ajna (Apr 30, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Butters n Bars is having a 8 hour flash sale - 25% off
> http://www.butters-n-bars.com/
> Code: 8HourFlash



See that is not helpful 
For some reason I go on that site like I need anything yet I buy I think it is a problem


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 30, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I finished flat ironing my hair. I feel like I have retained sooo much with doing this method. I gave myself a mini trim. I need to re measure my hair.
> 
> The 1st of pics is a comparison from when I BC. I measured in at around 3-5inches after I BC which was in aug 2014. The last pic is a comparison from when I straighten in jan to today.
> 
> ...









Oh. My. GOD


----------



## aharri23 (Apr 30, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Butters n Bars is having a 8 hour flash sale - 25% off
> http://www.butters-n-bars.com/
> Code: 8HourFlash



Thanks I just ordered 5 lbs of sodium bentonite for $22


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Apr 30, 2015)

faithVA said:


> How many times have you done the original method? And how is the original method working for you so far?


6 times total. The 6th time was the lazy wash we talked about earlier. I didn't think the Pomade was slowing progress but I don't want to waste time getting to max either. I fear that I wouldn't know until it was a problem.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 30, 2015)

Yesterday, I did my hair in ONE hour (yes, hour, not one day, lol!).  I know there are some people who can do their hair in 20 minutes (like my DDs), but that's not me. Before MHM, it took me 4 hours just to  dry finger detangle my 4c BSL/MBL hair with oils. Then I had to plait it in sections and wash it in sections. Then condition it and it took forever to soak in. Then LOC method on each section which took more hours and then plait it up and wait DAYS for it to dry. Then I would have a braid out that could be worn for ONE day!  Honestly, I dreaded wash days.

So, yes, I am excited that I put my hair in 10 bantu knots- clay washed/ finger detangled each section,  then put the flaxseed-okra gel on/ defined my clumps and plaited each section back up. And it took ONE hour, all in the shower.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 30, 2015)

@DeeLiteFulEKinky, I think you asked about crunchiness with gels vs. pomades/butters/oils and also about humectants.

With MHM, I have had to adjust my expectations for how my hair will feel. With butters/ heavy oils, my hair felt soft, but was actually dehydrated and undefined.  With this regimen and botanical gels, my hair feels "harder", crunchier but is actually hydrated and defined.

At the same time, there are ways to minimize the crunch and keep the hold. For Flaxseed gel, I boil the flaxseeds with marshmallow root (a key ingredient in KCCC) and it softens it. I also make okra gel and mix it with the flaxseed gel and that is softer and slippery. I have had some success with a tiny bit of honey/ agave nectar added but that won't work if there's  humidity because humectants do make my hair puff up and lose definition. That can be a cute look if your hair is low volume, but I don't need the added bulk.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 30, 2015)

@faithVA , @aharri23, @AbsyBlvd , where on the B&B site do you get the sodium bentonite? I just see Bentonite, is that the Sodium Bentonite?


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 30, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> @faithVA , @aharri23, @AbsyBlvd , where on the B&B site do you get the sodium bentonite? I just see Bentonite, is that the Sodium Bentonite?


Is it the food grade clay?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> @faithVA , @aharri23, @AbsyBlvd , where on the B&B site do you get the sodium bentonite? I just see Bentonite, is that the Sodium Bentonite?



The bentonite she sells is the sodium bentonite. If you read the description of the bentonite, it says sodium bentonite.


----------



## aharri23 (May 1, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Is it the food grade clay?



I heard the food grade is less strong, don't get that one.


----------



## snoop (May 1, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I'm on a laptop, though. I feel like I should be able to resize a pic without all this drama... no?



If you use the standard paint program that cons with windows you'll be able to resize no problem.  It's very basic...resize by x%...done.


----------



## discodumpling (May 1, 2015)

Just finished my morning routine. *Water rinse-KCKT* (need to find a sale QUICK!)- *Lustrasilk CA*(if luvin' this is wrong I don't wanna be right!)-*Gel* (still searchin' for my holy grail!)
3 products and some water. MHM ROCKS!!

@pelohello WORK! Excellent results Mami  I'm talking excellent flat iron AND excellent display of the results of a consistent MHM regimen.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 1, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> @DeeLiteFulEKinky, I think you asked about crunchiness with gels vs. pomades/butters/oils and also about humectants.
> 
> With MHM, I have had to adjust my expectations for how my hair will feel. With butters/ heavy oils, my hair felt soft, but was actually dehydrated and undefined.  With this regimen and botanical gels, my hair feels "harder", crunchier but is actually hydrated and defined.
> 
> At the same time, there are ways to minimize the crunch and keep the hold. For Flaxseed gel, I boil the flaxseeds with marshmallow root (a key ingredient in KCCC) and it softens it. I also make okra gel and mix it with the flaxseed gel and that is softer and slippery. I have had some success with a tiny bit of honey/ agave nectar added but that won't work if there's  humidity because humectants do make my hair puff up and lose definition. That can be a cute look if your hair is low volume, but I don't need the added bulk.


Someone else was asking about humectants, but you did answer my question about crunchiness. Since I bought KCCC I will use that up in the same manner but try scrunching the hair like mohaganycurls do in her wng series. I might even add a little oil to my hands while I do it to soften it a bit. 
Most importantly, I think you are right about readjusting my thinking about what hydrated hair feels like. The one time I wng using KCCC my hair was really defined and by day 3 had gotten less stiff but it stayed defined and didn't tangle up especially since I just slept on a satin pillow 3 days.


----------



## GGsKin (May 1, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Yesterday, I did my hair in ONE hour (yes, hour, not one day, lol!).  I know there are some people who can do their hair in 20 minutes (like my DDs), but that's not me. Before MHM, it took me 4 hours just to  dry finger detangle my 4c BSL/MBL hair with oils. Then I had to plait it in sections and wash it in sections. Then condition it and it took forever to soak in. Then LOC method on each section which took more hours and then plait it up and wait DAYS for it to dry. Then I would have a braid out that could be worn for ONE day!  Honestly, I dreaded wash days.
> 
> So, yes, I am excited that I put my hair in 10 bantu knots- clay washed/ finger detangled each section,  then put the flaxseed-okra gel on/ defined my clumps and plaited each section back up. And it took ONE hour, all in the shower.



Congratulations on reducing your time. I know how it feels to take an age to detangle and remove shed hair.


----------



## GGsKin (May 1, 2015)

I did something a little different today. I added SAA to my clay. I can't say that I've noticed a difference yet (it could be the power of the mind so I will wait a while to judge).

After rinsing, I allowed my hair to dry a bit before sealing small sections with My Honey Child Type 4 Creme (and a very small amount of KCCC on my ends and roots) and applied my curlformers (for the first time). And I'm glad I did too because I've almost grown out of them.

Anyway, I shall wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## faithVA (May 1, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I did something a little different today. I added SAA to my clay. I can't say that I've noticed a difference yet (it could be the power of the mind so I will wait a while to judge).
> 
> After rinsing, I allowed my hair to dry a bit before sealing small sections with My Honey Child Type 4 Creme (and a very small amount of KCCC on my ends and roots) and applied my curlformers (for the first time). And I'm glad I did too because I've almost grown out of them.
> 
> Anyway, I shall wait to see how this turns out.



hmm, I can't wait to see how it turns out either. I've never been able to hold a curl if I use something heavy with my set but I'm also very heavy handed. If it works for you I may try it out.


----------



## faithVA (May 1, 2015)

Finally washed tonight. I mixed the rest of the mud puddle with some water and some sodium bentonite. I left it on long enough to work it through and detangle. I really want to have a night where I let my rhassoul sit for an hour or two but lately I seem to always be rushing on wash day. How can I have less time now with 2 steps than I did when I had 5? 

Anyway, I rinsed and baggied for 10 minutes. Then I use the Natural Oasis softening balm and baggied with that for 20 minutes. Then I twisted up with MHC Type 4 hair crème. My hair is definitely retaining. I can now put in 6 flat twists and be done. That's down from 12 at the beginning of the year.  I might be close to being able to do a decent flat twist out.

Here's my hair after rinsing the clay. It's coming along.


----------



## Guinan (May 2, 2015)

@faithVA , ur hair is coming along nicely. It looks so soft and moisturized.


----------



## snoop (May 2, 2015)

And thick!


----------



## nycutiepie (May 2, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I did something a little different today. I added SAA to my clay. I can't say that I've noticed a difference yet (it could be the power of the mind so I will wait a while to judge).
> 
> After rinsing, I allowed my hair to dry a bit before sealing small sections with My Honey Child Type 4 Creme (and a very small amount of KCCC on my ends and roots) and applied my curlformers (for the first time). And I'm glad I did too because I've almost grown out of them.
> 
> Anyway, I shall wait to see how this turns out.



I have curlformers but never used them either.  I'll be interested in hearing your opinion.


----------



## discodumpling (May 2, 2015)

I want to play with clay today but it's just after 7 AM and I have sooo much to do today i'm go settle for a cowash and go! Tomorrow is another day  i promised my husbands elderly cuz that i would prepare 2 pernil (spanish roast pork) for her church function tomorrow. It's a simple dish...but it's alot of prep work, I ain't even buy the shoulders yet! I'm on it though...cowash, then off to the market, then the spa (Yaaaaasssss!!) back home to prepare this pork. 
Hopefully my hair holds up until the big fight tonight!


----------



## GGsKin (May 2, 2015)

@faithVA your hair is looking great.  Your crown is looking really good.


----------



## GGsKin (May 2, 2015)

As for my set, my hair feels good and soft. Applying those bad boys wasn't too bad- I did root a little bit of hair in the back but after that incident it was ok, if a little tiring (half way through I wanted someone else to take over).

Sleep was comfortable thanks to the tip Naptural85's vid- to pull them down from the roots a little to alleviate tension. This tip also helped getting my ends covered by the curlformers. I didn't get to pick up an extra pack- Sallys sold out. But I will definitely need the longer ones to ensure a great set next time. So yeah my ends didn't get the full benefit, but I dusted them anyway.

I haven't fluffed yet. I'm doing my cousin's hair today so I might just let them do their thing. I'll see how they hold up through the day.

Please excuse the last one standing lol...its not ready yet


----------



## Holla4mom (May 2, 2015)

Your hair looks great! It looks so full, soft and I can see your coils on the end and all your waves!





faithVA said:


> Finally washed tonight. I mixed the rest of the mud puddle with some water and some sodium bentonite. I left it on long enough to work it through and detangle. I really want to have a night where I let my rhassoul sit for an hour or two but lately I seem to always be rushing on wash day. How can I have less time now with 2 steps than I did when I had 5?
> 
> Anyway, I rinsed and baggied for 10 minutes. Then I use the Natural Oasis softening balm and baggied with that for 20 minutes. Then I twisted up with MHC Type 4 hair crème. My hair is definitely retaining. I can now put in 6 flat twists and be done. That's down from 12 at the beginning of the year.  I might be close to being able to do a decent flat twist out.
> 
> ...


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2015)

Thanks ladies. I'm happy with the progress I'm making since I've been all over the place with my regimen.

I'm hoping that by the time I get another 2 inches of growth I'm defined root to tip after rinsing. 

But my twist are so convenient I may just end up wearing flat twist until next spring


----------



## Holla4mom (May 2, 2015)

I need to Deep Condition my babies' hair today. I use Cantu as a base and melt in shea butter, olive oil, coconut oil, honey and other goodies. Sometimes I add some protein or an ORS pack.  They are high/ normal porosity so their hair seems to respond well to all the conditioning.  They are doing co-washes during the week but I give them a DC on the weekend (and sometimes a CLCT without baking soda) and do a good detangling session for them.

My hair is in plaits for a braid out that I never took down when I did my hair on Wednesday. The thing is it will be lovely for church tomorrow after setting for so long, but it's time for me to do a clay wash again. I'm super tired so we'll see if it happens.The sofa is calling my name


----------



## tashboog (May 2, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I have curlformers but never used them either.  I'll be interested in hearing your opinion.


@nycutiepie I use curlformers with my MHM routine every week and my hair is coming along nicely . I like my hair being stretched, I have minimal knots, I've been retaining length, and seeing increase hydration with my curlformers routine. I use the extra wide and long curlformers so it doesn't take me that long to install them since the rollers are bigger. You don't have to only do wash n go's while on MHM. I wear bantu knot outs on my stretched hair on a regular basis cuz that style turns out the best on my hair. I know you didn't ask me, but since I use them regularly I wanted to let you know my experience.


----------



## Guinan (May 2, 2015)

tashboog said:


> @nycutiepie I use curlformers with my MHM routine every week and my hair is coming along nicely . I like my hair being stretched, I have minimal knots, I've been retaining length, and seeing increase hydration with my curlformers routine. I use the extra wide and long curlformers so it doesn't take me that long to install them since the rollers are bigger. You don't have to only do wash n go's while on MHM. I wear bantu knot outs on my stretched hair on a regular basis cuz that style turns out the best on my hair. I know you didn't ask me, but since I use them regularly I wanted to let you know my experience.


 
I'm glad to hear this. I just started back to using curlformers. I can't believe that I havent used them in such a long time. I think after I finish wearing my hair straight this month, I will start back using my curlformers.

Question, what products do you use to set your curlformers?


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 3, 2015)

I think it's time I dust off my set of "curlformers" aka magic leverag knockoffs. I've had them and only used them once.

Eta: in hindsight I should have saved my coins to buy the genuine thing


----------



## discodumpling (May 3, 2015)

It's hair day! I'm feeling super lazy and the promise of 80 degrees certainly doesn't make me wanna do anything indoors. But I need some protein and a proper DC STAT! Oh well ain't nothin' to it but to do it. Pleasant Sunday to y'all!


----------



## Honey Bee (May 3, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> It's hair day! I'm feeling super lazy and the promise of 80 degrees certainly doesn't make me wanna do anything indoors. But I need some protein and a proper DC STAT! Oh well ain't nothin' to it but to do it. Pleasant Sunday to y'all!


I'm going out now before it gets too hot. I need some hair supplies (pins, headbands to make puffs with... a new product maybe... ).


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2015)

I don't use curlformers as often as taehboog but I do a curlformer set about once a quarter. My avatar picture is my last curlformer set.

For my hair I found that the more bare I leave my hair the better my set turns out. So I use a very diluted leave in or a tea mix spray. I dry under the dryer for about 1 hour and let them cool for 15 to 20 minutes. I add a little oil after I take the curlformers out and I just sleep with a bonnet.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 3, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> It's hair day! I'm feeling super lazy and the promise of 80 degrees certainly doesn't make me wanna do anything indoors. But I need some protein and a proper DC STAT! Oh well ain't nothin' to it but to do it. Pleasant Sunday to y'all!


Today is my hair day too. I haven't done anything since this past Tuesday. It's a beautiful day for sure.


----------



## tashboog (May 3, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I'm glad to hear this. I just started back to using curlformers. I can't believe that I havent used them in such a long time. I think after I finish wearing my hair straight this month, I will start back using my curlformers.
> 
> Question, what products do you use to set your curlformers?


What I'm currently using is Blueroze flax cream gel with diluted kccc. But I'm hi po so I need a little more to seal in the moisture. @faithVA is lo po and she only needs tea to set her curlformers.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 3, 2015)

A quick question for anyone who does the original cherry Lola treatment ( yogurt, aa, and bs) how long do you tend to leave it on. The mhm site says up to 2 hrs! The first time I did it, I left it for under an hour for sure. (Cause It was my first time and I was nervous about the outcome). 
So, how long do you choose to leave it on?


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 3, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I'm going out now before it gets too hot. I need some hair supplies (pins, headbands to make puffs with... a new product maybe... ).


(Whispers) what are you thinking about buying.


----------



## Honey Bee (May 3, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> (Whispers) what are you thinking about buying.


 I bought the As I Am curling jelly. 

I think I mighta found a black bss, y'all! Lenox between 128th and 129th. It was a hole in the wall, size-wise, but it was well-stocked. I'm glad too cuz I didn't want to go to the Koreans for my hair pins and my puff thingies. I told him if he carried the good black products, ie Kinky Curly, Camille Rose, etc, I'd come shop and recommend others.


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> A quick question for anyone who does the original cherry Lola treatment ( yogurt, aa, and bs) how long do you tend to leave it on. The mhm site says up to 2 hrs! The first time I did it, I left it for under an hour for sure. (Cause It was my first time and I was nervous about the outcome).
> So, how long do you choose to leave it on?



Initially I left it on for 2 hours but lately I have just done 1 hour because I'm rushed. I know some ladies have done longer but I just hate long wash days, so my max is 2 hours.  I will probably do 2 hours on the next one.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 3, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I bought the As I Am curling jelly.
> 
> I think I mighta found a black bss, y'all! Lenox between 128th and 129th. It was a hole in the wall, size-wise, but it was well-stocked. I'm glad too cuz I didn't want to go to the Koreans for my hair pins and my puff thingies. I told him if he carried the good black products, ie Kinky Curly, Camille Rose, etc, I'd come shop and recommend others.


A black bss? What! Talk about a rare find.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Initially I left it on for 2 hours but lately I have just done 1 hour because I'm rushed. I know some ladies have done longer but I just hate long wash days, so my max is 2 hours.  I will probably do 2 hours on the next one.


Okay, I see. I think an hour is enough for me. When I just washed it out my hair felt rougher but not dry than it was when I applied it along the shaft.  My hair was dry and smooth during application. So I'm assuming im feeling my cuticles lifted. And when I just applied the DC I felt like my hair drank it in and got quickly saturated with the mix. Does this make sense? 
Side note: I'm addicted to ph strips and always test the baking soda mix and today for the clt it was 9 at first dip and dried to a 10.


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> Okay, I see. I think an hour is enough for me. When I just washed it out my hair felt rougher but not dry than it was when I applied it along the shaft.  My hair was dry and smooth during application. So I'm assuming im feeling my cuticles lifted. And when I just applied the DC I felt like my hair drank it in and got quickly saturated with the mix. Does this make sense?
> Side note: I'm addicted to ph strips and always test the baking soda mix and today for the clt it was 9 at first dip and dried to a 10.



You clct should be at a 7 not more than an 8. If you got a 9 or 10 reading, something is missing from your mix. Both the original and the modified CLCT have a ph of 7 or 8.

Double check your recipe and if you are using 1 cup of yogurt, next time use 2.

I don't think it is scientifically possible for two things (ACV and BS) with varying PHs to maintain their PH levels when combined. If BS has a PH of 10 and ACV a PH of 3 when combined together in a liquid the PH will have to fall somewhere between 5 and 8.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You clct should be at a 7 not more than an 8. If you got a 9 or 10 reading, something is missing from your mix. Both the original and the modified CLCT have a ph of 7 or 8.
> 
> Double check your recipe and if you are using 1 cup of yogurt, next time use 2.
> 
> I don't think it is scientifically possible for two things (ACV and BS) with varying PHs to maintain their PH levels when combined. If BS has a PH of 10 and ACV a PH of 3 when combined together in a liquid the PH will have to fall somewhere between 5 and 8.


Hmmm, I used 16oz Greek yogurt full fat, 2 tb aminos, and 2 tablespoons baking soda. Nothing less nothing more.
I did read somewhere that sometimes baking soda also has cornstarch? I use arm and hammer and it's pure baking soda. Maybe that's the difference.?? Can you point me to where it was said the ph should be lower 7/8.
Eta: there is no ACV in the original recipie, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## discodumpling (May 3, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> how long do you tend to leave it on.


At least 20 mins no more than an hour. Anything less is ineffective on my hair AND I need to be under the dryer for the best results.


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> Hmmm, I used 16oz Greek yogurt full fat, 2 tb aminos, and 2 tablespoons bakinghttp://maxhydrationmethod.com/2014/08/14/the-cherry-lola-caramel-treatment/ soda. Nothing less nothing more.
> I did read somewhere that sometimes baking soda also has cornstarch? I use arm and hammer and it's pure baking soda. Maybe that's the difference.?? Can you point me to where it was said the ph should be lower 7/8.
> Eta: there is no ACV in the original recipie, unless I'm missing something.



There is acv in the original recipe. That's why your pH is off.

http://maxhydrationmethod.com/2014/08/14/the-cherry-lola-caramel-treatment/


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> There is acv in the original recipe. That's why your pH is off.
> 
> http://maxhydrationmethod.com/2014/08/14/the-cherry-lola-caramel-treatment/



This is where I got my info from too. When I click the link for regular cherry Lola it takes me to her YouTube video. At 2:37 she mixes it and there is no acv in her mix.
This is the clt I use. I don't do the modified cherry Lola which is a combination of that and the caramel treatment.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 3, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> A quick question for anyone who does the original cherry Lola treatment ( yogurt, aa, and bs) how long do you tend to leave it on. The mhm site says up to 2 hrs! The first time I did it, I left it for under an hour for sure. (Cause It was my first time and I was nervous about the outcome).
> So, how long do you choose to leave it on?


Never more than an hour for me.  The first few times it was two hours but after a few times my hair felt stiff like protein overload when rinsing.  I try not to do the full MHM more than once a month.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 3, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> At least 20 mins no more than an hour. Anything less is ineffective on my hair AND I need to be under the dryer for the best results.


I have to agree with you here, I'm not sure 20 mins would be enough time for me either.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 3, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Never more than an hour for me.  The first few times it was two hours but after a few times my hair felt stiff like protein overload when rinsing.  I try not to do the full MHM more than once a month.


After today, I think I will stick to about and hour, maybe less based on time restraints.


----------



## discodumpling (May 3, 2015)

After a simple CLT of yogurt, bamboo pwdr , and oils I had wonderful results with my clay mix today! 
4 tsp of Rhassoul
4 tsp of ACV
1 tsp of Silk Amino Acids 
Splashes of various nurturing oils (Jojoba, Grapeseed, Castor, Argan)
Water
Great slip and easy application. I smoothed it through my hair and formed 5 twists, so I could snip about 1/2" off of each one for my monthly trim. 
I rinsed thoroughly before applying diluted KCKT, a quarter sized amount of Lustrasilk CA, and here is the kicker no gel today but I used Lustrasilk CurlMax pudding sealed with jojoba oil. I've had it for a year and just figured out that I need to seal it with oil to keep it from sucking the life outta my hair! The curls were air dried as I drove around and ran errands and rode bikes and walked the neighborhood with my kids...2nd day hair will not happen and it's OK...cause I bought new gel while I was out. I'm not sure what possessed me to purchase a $16 bottle of gel but I have it. Results to come.


----------



## Holla4mom (May 3, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> Okay, I see. I think an hour is enough for me. When I just washed it out my hair felt rougher but not dry than it was when I applied it along the shaft.  My hair was dry and smooth during application. So I'm assuming im feeling my cuticles lifted. And when I just applied the DC I felt like my hair drank it in and got quickly saturated with the mix. Does this make sense?
> Side note: I'm addicted to ph strips and always test the baking soda mix and today for the clt it was 9 at first dip and dried to a 10.


I leave mine in at least 2 hours as it seems to take me that long to put it in section by section and do a really good detangle.  I have left it on for a REALLY long time before with good results, but that's just me. One time I started so late that I went to bed with it on and I kept waking up and even dreamed about my hair because I was so nervous it was going to be damaged by the time I washed it out the next morning!


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> This is where I got my info from too. When I click the link for regular cherry Lola it takes me to her YouTube video. At 2:37 she mixes it and there is no acv in her mix.
> This is the clt I use. I don't do the modified cherry Lola which is a combination of that and the caramel treatment.




I'm sorry. I missed that you just wanted the cherry lola treatment. Quite a few people may be answering your question based on the cherry lola carmel treatment. I don't think there are many ladies if any in this thread that are just doing the cherry lola treatment for the MHM method.

If you are going to use the original cherry lola treatment with such a high ph, I think you should limit it to 20 to 30 minutes.

Why are you choosing the  cherry lola treatment over the cherry lola carmel treatment?


----------



## Holla4mom (May 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm sorry. I missed that you just wanted the cherry lola treatment. Quite a few people may be answering your question based on the cherry lola carmel treatment. I don't think there are many ladies if any in this thread that are just doing the cherry lola treatment for the MHM method.
> 
> If you are going to use the original cherry lola treatment with such a high ph, I think you should limit it to 20 to 30 minutes.
> 
> Why are you choosing the  cherry lola treatment over the cherry lola carmel treatment?


Oh yes, I was answering for the CLCT. I haven't done the Cherry Lola without all the moisturizing extras of the CLCT. That is probably why your hair felt rough @DeeLiteFulEKinky.


----------



## snoop (May 3, 2015)

Yesterday I added bamboo extract powder to my clay mix.   I used some KCCC to see if it work.  My hair felt crispy after it dried. 

Today I just water washes and sealed with a little of the watered down flax gel.  It's now the end of the day and my hair feels much better.  I think that I should accept that aloe isn't really my friend.


----------



## GGsKin (May 3, 2015)

snoop said:


> Yesterday I added bamboo extract powder to my clay mix.   I used some KCCC to see if it work.  My hair felt crispy after it dried.
> 
> Today I just water washes and sealed with a little of the watered down flax gel.  It's now the end of the day and my hair feels much better.  I think that I should accept that aloe isn't really my friend.



Did you mix the aloe in with your clay? My hair felt hard when I tried it in my conditioner/ leave in but I suspected something like that would happen. I never tried it in my clay.


----------



## aharri23 (May 3, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> This is where I got my info from too. When I click the link for regular cherry Lola it takes me to her YouTube video. At 2:37 she mixes it and there is no acv in her mix.
> This is the clt I use. I don't do the modified cherry Lola which is a combination of that and the caramel treatment.



I do the original cherry lola but I add molasses and honey for extra moisture. I'm probably never doing a CLCT again because I got bana bits stuck in my hair for almost a week. I leave it on 30-60 minutes depending on how much time I have. TBH the original cherry lola and CLCT do the same thing for my hair. I don't really notice a difference


----------



## ForestRose (May 4, 2015)

My hair is dry as a dessert. How long does it take you ladies to do this?


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm sorry. I missed that you just wanted the cherry lola treatment. Quite a few people may be answering your question based on the cherry lola carmel treatment. I don't think there are many ladies if any in this thread that are just doing the cherry lola treatment for the MHM method.
> 
> If you are going to use the original cherry lola treatment with such a high ph, I think you should limit it to 20 to 30 minutes.
> 
> Why are you choosing the  cherry lola treatment over the cherry lola carmel treatment?


I'm glad we are on the same page now.
I chose the original cherry Lola because knowing that acv and bs cancel each other out it seemed like the ph wouldnt be high enough to really have an effect on my hair. That said, that must be why it's recommended to stay on for up to 2 hours. But I honestly can't wrap my head around it being as effective as the original for my hair. So I am happy to have the option. @aharri23 shared he doesn't see a difference, maybe I will consider adding molasses and avocado since I've used those in a hair treatment before finding mhm. At the moment, I don't have a desire to add anything, my hair really loves the original clt mix. I would take heed to have the treatment on for less time and to do it less often.  I honestly don't think bs is so bad tho, my usual clarify is bs and conditioner and that ph is 8.5/9.5


In a separate post I will share pics from yesterday's  wash day. It was my 7th!


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 4, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I do the original cherry lola but I add molasses and honey for extra moisture. I'm probably never doing a CLCT again because I got bana bits stuck in my hair for almost a week. I leave it on 30-60 minutes depending on how much time I have. TBH the original cherry lola and CLCT do the same thing for my hair. I don't really notice a difference


I honestly think the sweet spot for me is between 30 mins to an hour. Depends on how much buildup is on the hair before applying and how close I am getting to max hydration.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 4, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Oh yes, I was answering for the CLCT. I haven't done the Cherry Lola without all the moisturizing extras of the CLCT. That is probably why your hair felt rough @DeeLiteFulEKinky.


Thanks for answering regardless but it's good to be clear we are talking two different treatments.

I should clarify that my hair didn't feel rough in a bad way... It was soft too and felt strong. I think I could feel the cuticles lifted. It's like when Im done with the wash and I feel my hands glide down my hair shaft and it's smooth and soft and strong.  By the end my cuticles are laying flat.

Eta: by the end of the entire wash session. By the time I'm adding leave in and sealing the cuticles feel flat.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 4, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> My hair is dry as a dessert. How long does it take you ladies to do this?


I think the answer you get will vary greatly since some of us are doing modified versions of mhm. 
I can speak for myself and say it's a looooong time.  Much of it is wait time and also washing and applying at the end of /start of each step. 
For example, I'm doing the original version of mhm as outlined on the website by pinkecube. 
Yesterday it took about 6 hours. Start to finish


----------



## nycutiepie (May 4, 2015)

tashboog said:


> @nycutiepie I use curlformers with my MHM routine every week and my hair is coming along nicely . I like my hair being stretched, I have minimal knots, I've been retaining length, and seeing increase hydration with my curlformers routine. I use the extra wide and long curlformers so it doesn't take me that long to install them since the rollers are bigger. You don't have to only do wash n go's while on MHM. I wear bantu knot outs on my stretched hair on a regular basis cuz that style turns out the best on my hair. I know you didn't ask me, but since I use them regularly I wanted to let you know my experience.


Thanks @tashboog!  I'm gonna let my wig go permanently so I'm considering all my style options.

I have more questions if you don't mind.  Do you air dry or do you go under the dryer with the curlformers? If you air dry, how long does your hair take to dry.  What is the Bantu knot routine you do? What products do you use for curlformers and bantuknot sets; is it something in addition or different than the mhm leavin and gel steps?

I know that's a lot but I'm going to want to stretch my hair as well and I don't want to have to solely rely on heat.


----------



## GGsKin (May 4, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> My hair is dry as a dessert. How long does it take you ladies to do this?



My wash day takes me about 2-3 hours. I water rinse, clay, gel as my main regimen.


----------



## discodumpling (May 4, 2015)

If your hair is dry you should DC before attempting MHM unless your intent is to continue the regi consistently, a one time MHM will give you the same results as a good DC session. A water rinse clay gel session takes me 1 hr max. It really depends on the individual and the type and length of hair they are dealing with and the types of products used.


----------



## discodumpling (May 4, 2015)

Ok ladies i'm committed to the (apparently) half arsed results I got with this mornings wash. I used *biolage gelee* as my styler and my 1st impression is..I wanna wash it out and put something heavier in my hair. BUT I have learned that to truly give a good styler assessment I need to let my hair dry fully. So I'll let y'all know what it's doing by lunch time. 
The gel was super liquidy compared to the gels I usually use. The application was easy but I kept wondering am I using too much or not enough..I just couldn't call it. Now my hair looks to be drying with less definition than i'm used to. But i'm committed cause I gotta get outta here and get to work! Happy Monday!!


----------



## tashboog (May 4, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> Thanks @tashboog!  I'm gonna let my wig go permanently so I'm considering all my style options.
> 
> I have more questions if you don't mind.  Do you air dry or do you go under the dryer with the curlformers? If you air dry, how long does your hair take to dry.  What is the Bantu knot routine you do? What products do you use for curlformers and bantuknot sets; is it something in addition or different than the mhm leavin and gel steps?
> 
> I know that's a lot but I'm going to want to stretch my hair as well and I don't want to have to solely rely on heat.


@nycutiepie for my curlformers I've done both air dry and sit under the dryer. I usually sit under my bonnet dryer since it's usually late by the time I'm installing them. When I air dry, I usually sleep in them overnight so I guess its at least 6 hours. When I use my bonnet dryer, I usually use it on low heat for 30 min cuz my hair is usually dry by then. Now I let it cool for 20 min before removing the curlformers per @faithVA suggestion then apply argan oil to separate the curls.

For my bantu knots, I use the same products that I use to do my curlformers which is the Blueroze flax cream gel and the diluted kccc. But I only use a dime size per knot cuz I don't want my hair to revert that much. I usually do about 10 bantu knots total then let it set overnight. When I install the curlformers, I apply the Blueroze flax cream gel to soaking wet hair and then I seal it with the diluted kccc. It's not something in addition to the MHM leave in and gel step. It's the same except I use curlformers instead of doing a wash n go.


----------



## snoop (May 4, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Did you mix the aloe in with your clay? My hair felt hard when I tried it in my conditioner/ leave in but I suspected something like that would happen. I never tried it in my clay.



No.  I've never added aloe to anything after discovering years ago that generally makes my hair hard.  It's in KCCC. It didn't just feel hard like gel but also dry if that makes sense.


----------



## GGsKin (May 4, 2015)

snoop said:


> No.  I've never added aloe to anything after discovering years ago that generally makes my hair hard.  It's in KCCC. It didn't just feel hard like gel but also dry if that makes sense.



Ok, I am with you now.


----------



## GGsKin (May 4, 2015)

tashboog said:


> @nycutiepie for my curlformers I've done both air dry and sit under the dryer. I usually sit under my bonnet dryer since it's usually late by the time I'm installing them. When I air dry, I usually sleep in them overnight so I guess its at least 6 hours. When I use my bonnet dryer, I usually use it on low heat for 30 min cuz my hair is usually dry by then. Now I let it cool for 20 min before removing the curlformers per @faithVA suggestion then apply argan oil to separate the curls.
> 
> For my bantu knots, I use the same products that I use to do my curlformers which is the Blueroze flax cream gel and the diluted kccc. But I only use a dime size per knot cuz I don't want my hair to revert that much. I usually do about 10 bantu knots total then let it set overnight. When I install the curlformers, I apply the Blueroze flax cream gel to soaking wet hair and then I seal it with the diluted kccc. It's not something in addition to the MHM leave in and gel step. It's the same except I use curlformers instead of doing a wash n go.



Thanks for your explanation @tashboog , I'm glad @nycutiepie asked.

I did mine on damp hair so that it would air dry in time- oh how I need a dryer for my set styles. I just know I would get a better finish. I used way less gel than I usually do for my wash and go because I didn't want to get a hard hold the KCCC gives me. I also didn't want that 'squished flat' look that gel gives my hair when I use it for anything other than a wash and go. Other than slicking, and wash and goes, I don't have much success with gel as a styler.

The MHC Type 4 did leave my hair feeling a little greasy (I haven't had greasy hair in so long) I'll see If it's a problem for me. And the set only really lasted the day. Once I'd slept and showered, my hair had pouffed but the curls were still hanging on. I pinned it in an updo for work. 

After work I put in some flat twists and scarf braids. Taking advantage of the stretch I combed and brushed my hair out. This felt good. I think I will try with no product next time, to see how that works out for me.


----------



## nycutiepie (May 4, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> After a simple CLT of yogurt, bamboo pwdr , and oils I had wonderful results with my clay mix today!
> 4 tsp of Rhassoul
> 4 tsp of ACV
> 1 tsp of Silk Amino Acids
> ...


Where did you get that clay recipe @discodumpling because it looks good?


----------



## faithVA (May 4, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> My hair is dry as a dessert. How long does it take you ladies to do this?



With the modified regimen it takes me 2 to 2.5 hours including styling my hair in flat twist. I'm doing a water rinse tonight which will probably take me 1.5.


----------



## nycutiepie (May 4, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> After a simple CLT of yogurt, bamboo pwdr , and oils I had wonderful results with my clay mix today!
> 4 tsp of Rhassoul
> 4 tsp of ACV
> 1 tsp of Silk Amino Acids
> ...


Also, what does bamboo powder do for hair?


----------



## nycutiepie (May 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm sorry. I missed that you just wanted the cherry lola treatment. Quite a few people may be answering your question based on the cherry lola carmel treatment. I don't think there are many ladies if any in this thread that are just doing the cherry lola treatment for the MHM method.
> 
> If you are going to use the original cherry lola treatment with such a high ph, I think you should limit it to 20 to 30 minutes.
> 
> Why are you choosing the  cherry lola treatment over the cherry lola carmel treatment?


I also only do the cherry Lola treatment and not the one with the banana, etc.


----------



## faithVA (May 4, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I also only do the cherry Lola treatment and not the one with the banana, etc.



OK. I just said there weren't many. I think for most peoples hair the clct is gentler long term, especially if done frequently.


----------



## nycutiepie (May 4, 2015)

tashboog said:


> @nycutiepie for my curlformers I've done both air dry and sit under the dryer. I usually sit under my bonnet dryer since it's usually late by the time I'm installing them. When I air dry, I usually sleep in them overnight so I guess its at least 6 hours. When I use my bonnet dryer, I usually use it on low heat for 30 min cuz my hair is usually dry by then. Now I let it cool for 20 min before removing the curlformers per @faithVA suggestion then apply argan oil to separate the curls.
> 
> For my bantu knots, I use the same products that I use to do my curlformers which is the Blueroze flax cream gel and the diluted kccc. But I only use a dime size per knot cuz I don't want my hair to revert that much. I usually do about 10 bantu knots total then let it set overnight. When I install the curlformers, I apply the Blueroze flax cream gel to soaking wet hair and then I seal it with the diluted kccc. It's not something in addition to the MHM leave in and gel step. It's the same except I use curlformers instead of doing a wash n go.


One more question @tashboog  Do you comb your hair and at what point during the process?


----------



## Honey Bee (May 4, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> ...and here is the kicker no gel today but I used *Lustrasilk CurlMax pudding* sealed with jojoba oil. I've had it for a year and just figured out that I need to seal it with oil to keep it from sucking the life outta my hair! The curls were air dried as I drove around and ran errands and rode bikes and walked the neighborhood with my kids...2nd day hair will not happen and it's OK...cause I bought new gel while I was out. I'm not sure what possessed me to purchase a $16 bottle of gel but I have it. Results to come.


What do you think about this product? It *is* drying, isn't it? I'm trynna figure out a way to re-purpose it cuz otherwise, it's getting thrown away. This mess had me thinking I ain't have no curl pattern at all.


----------



## discodumpling (May 4, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> What do you think about this product? It *is* drying, isn't it? I'm trynna figure out a way to re-purpose it cuz otherwise, it's getting thrown away. This mess had me thinking I ain't have no curl pattern at all.


Yeah by the end of the day my hair was crispy. I can'tfigure this product out either. In theory it should be the bomb but they might need to reformulate cause no matter how i use it ultimately it makes my hair dry.


----------



## discodumpling (May 4, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> Also, what does bamboo powder do for hair?


In my hair it acts like a medium protein. The high silica content seems to add strength to my strands


----------



## faithVA (May 4, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Yeah by the end of the day my hair was crispy. I can'tfigure this product out either. In theory it should be the bomb but they might need to reformulate cause no matter how i use it ultimately it makes my hair dry.



It makes me wonder who they test these products on or are they even tested? Does it work on 6 out of 10 heads? When products get 1, 2 or 3 stars it seems like they could not have really been tested.


----------



## tashboog (May 4, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> One more question @tashboog  Do you comb your hair and at what point during the process?


@nycutiepie I don't comb my hair per se. I finger comb my hair then smooth with my hands using a downward motion then I apply the curlformer. My hair still turns out fairly smooth. I rarely wear my curlformers as a style cuz I mainly use it to stretch my hair. However, I'll be slowing down on the curlformer sets since it's starting to get humid outside. My styles are starting to poof again so I'm going back to my braid out routine for the summer .


----------



## discodumpling (May 4, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> Where did you get that clay recipe @discodumpling because it looks good?



Thanks! I just used my ingredients of the moment! Generally I try to keep it simple by mixing my clay with either ACV or AVJ, some type of nourishing oil and water. The SAA is just for kicks and giggles...I really don't NEED it.


----------



## discodumpling (May 4, 2015)

The biolage gelee is doable ladies! So it dried into this:





And I like it! While it was drying it looked like I was going to have frizz galore but it dried with little frizz. My application was sloppy because 
I was hesitant.  Tomorrow i'll do better  





The back of my head is a whole nother story. It requires shingling and twirling to realize curls and ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## Holla4mom (May 4, 2015)

snoop said:


> Yesterday I added bamboo extract powder to my clay mix.   I used some KCCC to see if it work.  My hair felt crispy after it dried.
> 
> Today I just water washes and sealed with a little of the watered down flax gel.  It's now the end of the day and my hair feels much better.  I think that I should accept that aloe isn't really my friend.


Don't feel bad. I tried to make aloe work, too, especially since the aloe vera gel works so well for one of my daughters and is so inexpensive, but my hair always end up feeling rough.


----------



## Holla4mom (May 4, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> The biolage gelee is doable ladies! So it dried into this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely. Your curls on the top are so loose!

Our curl patterns are quite different, but we have the same pattern of definition.  It seems like your hair is most defined in the crown, right?  So is mine. My back is less defined and requires more product and manipulation to get the same results.  My least defined is the part you call the undercarriage (or something like that and it's my front sides, below the temple to the ear.


----------



## Holla4mom (May 4, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> I'm glad we are on the same page now.
> I chose the original cherry Lola because knowing that acv and bs cancel each other out it seemed like the ph wouldnt be high enough to really have an effect on my hair. That said, that must be why it's recommended to stay on for up to 2 hours. But I honestly can't wrap my head around it being as effective as the original for my hair. So I am happy to have the option. @aharri23 shared he doesn't see a difference, maybe I will consider adding molasses and avocado since I've used those in a hair treatment before finding mhm. At the moment, I don't have a desire to add anything, my hair really loves the original clt mix. I would take heed to have the treatment on for less time and to do it less often.  I honestly don't think bs is so bad tho, my usual clarify is bs and conditioner and that ph is 8.5/9.5
> 
> 
> In a separate post I will share pics from yesterday's  wash day. It was my 7th!


I thought the same thing about it cancelling each other out, however the foaming action created by the ACV/ baking soda seems to help the protein (Braggs amino acids), and moisturizers (banana- you can do banana babyfood if you're worried about chunks), avocado, honey and molasses, penetrate my lo porosity hair better.


----------



## Holla4mom (May 4, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> My wash day takes me about 2-3 hours. I water rinse, clay, gel as my main regimen.


Can you share how much time you are spending in each step?  Are you completing all steps in the shower or does this include letting the clay sit outside the shower, etc?


----------



## GGsKin (May 4, 2015)

Sure. I jump in and out of the shower. I dont think I could last at the temp I take mine (I do like them hot). If I'm doing water, clay and gel only, I spend about 15 mins water rinsing my hair/ massaging my scalp. Then about 1hr detangling with clay in small sections (out of the shower). I try to be as thorough as I can at this point to avoid matting and tangles further down the line. 
Once rinsed, I oil my hair (in the shower) and let that sit while I wash myself- about 15/20mins. Then I rinse lightly and take another 40mins-1hr to apply my gel (out of the shower). I always do this in small sections. I don't twirl but I do smooth and rake and make sure the clumps aren't too large so it's almost like detangling again.


----------



## HopefulOne (May 5, 2015)

Well ladies, I can't keep on the modified MHM and I don't want to do the original because of the baking soda.  I am going to have to go my own way.  I will keep the clay and the diluted products and hope I don't get tangles.  I have all the definition I need I just use the method for retention. I will lurk on this thread to see if there are updates but I won't be posting


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 5, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I thought the same thing about it cancelling each other out, however the foaming action created by the ACV/ baking soda seems to help the protein (Braggs amino acids), and moisturizers (banana- you can do banana babyfood if you're worried about chunks), avocado, honey and molasses, penetrate my lo porosity hair better.


I'll consider it the next time I do the clt. But I'm skipping the eggs.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 5, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Sure. I jump in and out of the shower. I dont think I could last at the temp I take mine (I do like them hot). If I'm doing water, clay and gel only, I spend about 15 mins water rinsing my hair/ massaging my scalp. Then about 1hr detangling with clay in small sections (out of the shower). I try to be as thorough as I can at this point to avoid matting and tangles further down the line.
> Once rinsed, I oil my hair (in the shower) and let that sit while I wash myself- about 15/20mins. Then I rinse lightly and take another 40mins-1hr to apply my gel (out of the shower). I always do this in small sections. I don't twirl but I do smooth and rake and make sure the clumps aren't too large so it's almost like detangling again.


It's amazing the steps we take to do our hair. I honestly think it's worth it.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 5, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Well ladies, I can't keep on the modified MHM and I don't want to do the original because of the baking soda.  I am going to have to go my own way.  I will keep the clay and the diluted products and hope I don't get tangles.  I have all the definition I need I just use the method for retention. I will lurk on this thread to see if there are updates but I won't be posting


 it's probably been asked but...
Have you tried using acv instead of bs?


----------



## GGsKin (May 5, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> It's amazing the steps we take to do our hair. I honestly think it's worth it.



It is funny though. I've got my WnG routine down now. It's flat twisting and braiding that tires me out at the minute. Whenever I stretch my hair without heat, I've suffered tangles. I put some twists in last night and before I did, my hair was so tangled at the ends, it was crazy. 
I've put the brush down. I'll go one or 2 more days before I give my hair a good wash. I just want easy styling back and I definitely get that with a WnG.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Finally washed tonight. I mixed the rest of the mud puddle with some water and some sodium bentonite. I left it on long enough to work it through and detangle. I really want to have a night where I let my rhassoul sit for an hour or two but lately I seem to always be rushing on wash day. How can I have less time now with 2 steps than I did when I had 5?
> 
> Anyway, I rinsed and baggied for 10 minutes. Then I use the Natural Oasis softening balm and baggied with that for 20 minutes. Then I twisted up with MHC Type 4 hair crème. My hair is definitely retaining. I can now put in 6 flat twists and be done. That's down from 12 at the beginning of the year.  I might be close to being able to do a decent flat twist out.
> 
> ...


@faithVA yes hunty, your hair is coming along very nicely.  You give me hope because I struggled along with you to become hydrated.


----------



## nycutiepie (May 5, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Well ladies, I can't keep on the modified MHM and I don't want to do the original because of the baking soda.  I am going to have to go my own way.  I will keep the clay and the diluted products and hope I don't get tangles.  I have all the definition I need I just use the method for retention. I will lurk on this thread to see if there are updates but I won't be posting


What happened this time @HopefulOne ? I recall you trying the modified before and not liking it.  I still have not taken the plunge so I'd like to hear,


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm happy with the progress I'm making since I've been all over the place with my regimen.
> 
> I'm hoping that by the time I get another 2 inches of growth I'm defined root to tip after rinsing.
> 
> But my twist are so convenient I may just end up wearing flat twist until next spring



@faithVA can you please list your regimen and products?  I want to cross reference yours and mine to see what I need to change or stick with.


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> I'll consider it the next time I do the clt. But I'm skipping the eggs.



The eggs are optional. It was just an additional source of protein.


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> it's probably been asked but...
> Have you tried using acv instead of bs?



That's true.  @HopefulOne you you can use acv instead of baking soda. You can also use a diluted clay rinse for step 1. You can use anything gentle to clarify in step 1. When I was doing the full regimen I was doing castile soap + conditioner. As long as your step 1 is gentle and not stripping it will work.


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> What happened this time @HopefulOne ? I recall you trying the modified before and not liking it.  I still have not taken the plunge so I'd like to hear,



So would I. I don't remember what you were having a problem with. Were you using rhassoul/sodium bentonite + 1/4 acv + water? Or some other combination?


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 5, 2015)

@faithVA I remembered you wanted to know how my permanent hair color appointment went.  

I absolutely love the color!  Like I said, I only lightened by 2 levels with a 20. I came home and shampooed and did a hardcore protein treatment (Redken Extreme Strength Builder Plus), did a really quick clay rinse and then gel.  I did my second clay post color yesterday and my hair has improved, even the sides and my rough patch in the back is starting to coil.  I have a long way to go but I'm happy as long as I see progress.


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> @faithVA can you please list your regimen and products?  I want to cross reference yours and mine to see what I need to change or stick with.



Good to see you. I miss you when you're gone. I know life is busy though.

My regimen is pretty simple. Water rinse for about 5 to 10 minutes. It takes that long for my hair to accept water still. I use a clay mix of either rhassoul or sodium bentonite. My clay mixes vary just a little in the amount of ACV or oil I use if any. But last wash I did 4 tbs sodium bentonite, 1 to 2 tbs acv, a splash of oil, 1 cup of water. I worked that in and finger detangled and rinsed.

Yesterday I just did a water rinse with no other products. I will do clay again this weekend.

For my hair I am finding that it is just about time. It doesn't matter how often I do the regimen, how long I let things sit or how perfect I try to make the products and do them exactly. My hair needs time to adapt and start holding onto water and defining. It takes about 2 to 3 months of washing every 3 days to see a change in my hair. So I've just learned to be patient.

I'm rolling up on a year of MHM. In fairness though there were weeks that I only washed every 3 to 7 days and weeks I fiddled with that color change shampoo and other things that slowed my progress.

I'm hoping to get a decent wng by august or September. We shall see.

 That's more than you asked.


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> @faithVA I remembered you wanted to know how my permanent hair color appointment went.
> 
> I absolutely love the color!  Like I said, I only lightened by 2 levels with a 20. I came home and shampooed and did a hardcore protein treatment (Redken Extreme Strength Builder Plus), did a really quick clay rinse and then gel.  I did my second clay post color yesterday and my hair has improved, even the sides and my rough patch in the back is starting to coil.  I have a long way to go but I'm happy as long as I see progress.



Agreed. As long as I see progress I can keep doing what I'm doing.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Good to see you. I miss you when you're gone. I know life is busy though.
> 
> My regimen is pretty simple. Water rinse for about 5 to 10 minutes. It takes that long for my hair to accept water still. I use a clay mix of either rhassoul or sodium bentonite. My clay mixes vary just a little in the amount of ACV or oil I use if any. But last wash I did 4 tbs sodium bentonite, 1 to 2 tbs acv, a splash of oil, 1 cup of water. I worked that in and finger detangled and rinsed.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting your regimen, I miss being here too...trust that I peek in more regularly than I post.  Hopefully I'll post more if my hair continues to show improvement otherwise it gets to be a bit much for me.  

I think my hair likes simple clay mixes; water/whole milk, and a drop of oil, yesterday I did 1 tsp or so of pure argan oil and I love my results!  I'll use that instead of EVOO to see what happens.  My fine strands really love protein and now that I have a  permanent color treatment, I'll be more diligent with incorporating it at least once per month. 

I used the porosity control shampoo the day I colored, seeing that its pH balanced, I wanted no question in insuring I get my cuticles closed again as much as possible.  I think my "natural" hair is actually sealed closed as in nothing got in unless I forced opened to hydrated with a high alkaline element and clarify daily.  

I'll keep you guys posted.  I'd post a pic of my color but it won't attach to my post.


----------



## Ajna (May 5, 2015)

I am not sure the modified regimen works for me. I think I get better results when I do the full once a week and then midweek just do a cowash with leave in condish, tea and gel.

Plus I have messed my hair up a bit trying to use products that were questionable but now I know they just do not fit this routine any longer and I am kind of depressed about that because I do not know what do with some of these products.

Also here is a question the longer I do this method the more my hair prefers products watered down. I was wondering is this true for anyone else?


----------



## aharri23 (May 5, 2015)

So a lot of y'all have been talking about the AIA curling jelly so I bought it for $6 at target. It's MHM approved except for glycerin I think. I will try it out and report back


----------



## Guinan (May 5, 2015)

Ajna said:


> I am not sure the modified regimen works for me. I think I get better results when I do the full once a week and then midweek just do a cowash with leave in condish, tea and gel.
> 
> Plus I have messed my hair up a bit trying to use products that were questionable but now I know they just do not fit this routine any longer and I am kind of depressed about that because I do not know what do with some of these products.
> 
> Also here is a question the longer I do this method the more my hair prefers products watered down. I was wondering is this true for anyone else?



I noticed that too; in regards to the watered down products. When I'm using non-approved products, I water them down and it seems to work pretty well.


----------



## GGsKin (May 5, 2015)

Ajna said:


> I am not sure the modified regimen works for me. I think I get better results when I do the full once a week and then midweek just do a cowash with leave in condish, tea and gel.
> 
> Plus I have messed my hair up a bit trying to use products that were questionable but now I know they just do not fit this routine any longer and I am kind of depressed about that because I do not know what do with some of these products.
> 
> Also here is a question the longer I do this method the more my hair prefers products watered down. I was wondering is this true for anyone else?



I'll continue to use conditioners watered down, as I also find my hair accepts them better this way.


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2015)

Ajna said:


> I am not sure the modified regimen works for me. I think I get better results when I do the full once a week and then midweek just do a cowash with leave in condish, tea and gel.
> 
> Plus I have messed my hair up a bit trying to use products that were questionable but now I know they just do not fit this routine any longer and I am kind of depressed about that because I do not know what do with some of these products.
> 
> Also here is a question the longer I do this method the more my hair prefers products watered down. I was wondering is this true for anyone else?



What is it that you notice about your hair when you do the modified method. 

If products don't work for you there is no reason to feel bad about giving them away or tossing them. If you had a lotion that made you itch or breakout you would have not problem tossing it. It isn't different with your hair. If it makes your hair dry or break off or whatever it is, let it go. You, your body, your hair, your health are worth more than the few dollars the products cost.


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> So a lot of y'all have been talking about the AIA curling jelly so I bought it for $6 at target. It's MHM approved except for glycerin I think. I will try it out and report back



That's a good price. It usually runs a bit more than that. You aren't going to make me buy anything though  Can't make me.


----------



## Ajna (May 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What is it that you notice about your hair when you do the modified method.
> 
> If products don't work for you there is no reason to feel bad about giving them away or tossing them. If you had a lotion that made you itch or breakout you would have not problem tossing it. It isn't different with your hair. If it makes your hair dry or break off or whatever it is, let it go. You, your body, your hair, your health are worth more than the few dollars the products cost.



I know you are right on the products, I think I may try and trade them or sell them - I have a few full bottles.

So first I tried the version where you rinse, use clay then baking soda rinse then conditioner and gel - this one was a problem due to the excess of BS. To rectify that I tried the  clay wash leave in and gel which made my hair a bit overly dry and I had started seeing small hair which looks like breakage and my hair was getting knots at the end. Since I started this method and cut my hair this is unusual for me.

Then one day I was in a hurry so I put conditioner (I think it was the one from Trader Joes) on dry hair let it sit while I started getting ready, then I rinsed my hair in the shower, sprayed on the leave in with a bit of gel and I was out the door. I had great results then another time I came back from hot yoga and lets just say we needed more than water but did not have the energy to do all the steps so I cowashed rinsed really well then added leave in and gel. Still had solid results no breakage. However the key is once a week I do the entire regimen, when I do  I switch between a BS rinse and ACV rinse to clarify then proceed to the DC clay tea rinse leave in and gel
As long as I stick to the approved list my hair comes out great and the mid week wash takes about 15-20 minutes which I call morning friendly.


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2015)

Ajna said:


> I know you are right on the products, I think I may try and trade them or sell them - I have a few full bottles.
> 
> So first I tried the version where you rinse, use clay then baking soda rinse then conditioner and gel - this one was a problem due to the excess of BS. To rectify that I tried the  clay wash leave in and gel which made my hair a bit overly dry and I had started seeing small hair which looks like breakage and my hair was getting knots at the end. Since I started this method and cut my hair this is unusual for me.
> 
> ...




Ok. None of the things you tried are the modified method (DubaiDee's method), although they are modifications.

The 1st one, using baking soda after the clay I have not heard of. 

The full regi sounds like it is working for you though.


----------



## Ajna (May 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Ok. None of the things you tried are the modified method (DubaiDee's method), although they are modifications.
> 
> The 1st one, using baking soda after the clay I have not heard of.
> 
> The full regi sounds like it is working for you though.



What is DubaiDee's method?
The modified versions I tried came from the maxhydrationmethod.com website


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2015)

Ajna said:


> What is DubaiDee's method?
> The modified versions I tried came from the maxhydrationmethod.com website



Modified is just clay wash + styler with clct every 2 to 4 weeks or as needed. Oil before or after the styler is optional.

It's been a while since I have viewed the site. I may have to go back and refresh my memory.


----------



## HopefulOne (May 6, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> it's probably been asked but...
> Have you tried using acv instead of bs?


Well duh I never thought of ACV. I will try that


----------



## HopefulOne (May 6, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> What happened this time @HopefulOne ? I recall you trying the modified before and not liking it.  I still have not taken the plunge so I'd like to hear,



I tried the modified and liked it but hen my hair felt really dry and my curls were tighter.  I don't think the modified is for me.  I am going to try ACV and use the original method.  Thank you so much for the hint Delightful.


----------



## discodumpling (May 6, 2015)

20 mins in the shower for a cowash leavein, activator,gel wash n gwan lol! Still experimenting with my overpriced gel and thinking i get slightly better results from my $1 store finds. I'll be using the whole bottle before forming my final opinion.


----------



## tashboog (May 6, 2015)

So last night, I did my midweek wash and I'm happy to say that it only took me 1 hr 15 min from start to finish which is a record for me . After working out, I did a quick clay wash and a quick finger detangling session then I applied diluted acv, the blueroze flax cream gel and diluted kccc. I then went thru smaller sections and applied more diluted kccc and let it air dry. Since my hair still isn't wash n go ready, I installed braids before bed. I ended up bunning my hair for work today cuz I really didn't have time to be fooling with my hair, but the good news is my hair feels moisturized so I'm happy about that .  I think this weekend I will only use kccc as my styler since I'm actually doing dubaidee's modified version. I'm not sure if I can get kccc to work on my hi po hair by itself but I will at least test it out. Also I'm not sure if I like it diluted when I'm not wearing curlformers. I need more hold for these ramen noodles if I plan on wearing my hair out .


----------



## nycutiepie (May 6, 2015)

Wh


tashboog said:


> So last night, I did my midweek wash and I'm happy to say that it only took me 1 hr 15 min from start to finish which is a record for me . After working out, I did a quick clay wash and a quick finger detangling session then I applied diluted acv, the blueroze flax cream gel and diluted kccc. I then went thru smaller sections and applied more diluted kccc and let it air dry. Since my hair still isn't wash n go ready, I installed braids before bed. I ended up bunning my hair for work today cuz I really didn't have time to be fooling with my hair, but the good news is my hair feels moisturized so I'm happy about that .  I think this weekend I will only use kccc as my styler since I'm actually doing dubaidee's modified version. I'm not sure if I can get kccc to work on my hi po hair by itself but I will at least test it out. Also I'm not sure if I like it diluted when I'm not wearing curlformers. I need more hold for these ramen noodles if I plan on wearing my hair out .



What's the purpose of the ACV after clay washing? You're following Dubaidee's method right?


----------



## tashboog (May 6, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> What's the purpose of the ACV after clay washing? You're following Dubaidee's method right?


@nycutiepie Yes I am following Dubaidee's method. She says to use diluted AVJ for high porosity hair, but I tried the diluted AVJ and my hair doesn't like it. My hair air dries too crunchy with it. So since I use to use diluted ACV in the past for my hi po hair, I've decided to use this as my conditioning step to close my cuticles before applying my gels. I use a very diluted ACV mix : *8 oz of distilled water and 1/4 tsp of ACV* which gives me a pH of 5 to properly close my cuticles after clay washing. Most people don't realize that when you have high porosity and do a final ACV rinse that you're suppose to actually leave it in and not rinse it out. If you do the ACV rinse then use water to rinse it out then your changing the pH back to neutral and no longer closing the cuticle unless you use a leave in that has a low pH. Therefore, it's counterproductive for hi po ladies and that's why we still lose moisture after doing an ACV rinse.  I always use a heavily diluted ACV mix for my hair when I leave it in. I think there was a thread about this back in the day where nonie did the same thing for her hair.


----------



## Holla4mom (May 6, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> 20 mins in the shower for a cowash leavein, activator,gel wash n gwan lol! Still experimenting with my overpriced gel and thinking i get slightly better results from my $1 store finds. I'll be using the whole bottle before forming my final opinion.


Interesting that you mention the Dollar store finds. I found one for DD11 (4a, high po) and her hairs loves it.  I worry it's not nourishing enough though so I mixed some of my honey/Evoo mix infused with horsetail/nettle/marshmallow root and her hair seems to be responding well.


----------



## Holla4mom (May 6, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> I think the answer you get will vary greatly since some of us are doing modified versions of mhm.
> I can speak for myself and say it's a looooong time.  Much of it is wait time and also washing and applying at the end of /start of each step.
> For example, I'm doing the original version of mhm as outlined on the website by pinkecube.
> Yesterday it took about 6 hours. Start to finish


That sounds right. It used to take me 4-6 hours but, like you said, most of that is doing other things while waiting in each step.

My modified has taken as little as 1 hour, but to be completely honest, my best results are when it takes 2-3 hours, even with the modified.  The thorough detangling in the clay and gel steps make a big difference. I will say that the more I do it, the less time my hair needs.  The change in my hair is drastic enough that it seems worth it, most of the time


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 6, 2015)

Sunday was wash day and hubby was pissed off that I was taking so long. He was like " are you going to be doing this all the time now?".
I told him I try to move as quickly as possible but there are a lot of steps and wait time. He does agree however that my hair has been looking good lately.
I reminded him that I can do my hair during the week a few hours before bed (my preference) but all last week he was like " when you coming to bed?"
I can't win.
Our compromise is that I do it during the week. I may have to sleep with something in and finish up the rest the next day so I'm not taking as long at night.
Anyone sleep with their clay mix in? I left it in for over an hour Sunday cause DH was annoyed. As it turned out my hair felt great!. Also, what if I skip the deep conditioning step and do something like this: clarify with bs and TJTTT (20 mins)  clay mix (60 or more mins) Wash then KCKT, Hair dew, KCCC. Basically am I missing out by not DC? I feel like I could skip that step and shave off an hour. I will test this routine tonight.

Side note: someone mentioned a good consistency of KCCC looking like water ice. I tried and did not get crunch. Yaaaaassssss


----------



## GGsKin (May 6, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> Sunday was wash day and hubby was pissed off that I was taking so long. He was like " are you going to be doing this all the time now?".
> I told him I try to move as quickly as possible but there are a lot of steps and wait time. He does agree however that my hair has been looking good lately.
> I reminded him that I can do my hair during the week a few hours before bed (my preference) but all last week he was like " when you coming to bed?"
> I can't win.
> ...



...
On the website, it did say that you could clarify, then cowash (instead of DC) and clay etc..  Some people do switch up the order of the clay step but Pinke Cube advised that it would work best the aforementioned way.
If it's working well for you..do what works.
Good news about the crunchlessness


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 6, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> ...
> On the website, it did say that you could clarify, then cowash (instead of DC) and clay etc..  Some people do switch up the order of the clay step but Pinke Cube advised that it would work best the aforementioned way.
> If it's working well for you..do what works.
> Good news about the crunchlessness


I honestly could hug you. I was really about to toss the KCCC cause I can't deal with crunch. 
The first time I used it I used a ratio of 1:4 KCCC and water. Since I still had some left from that time I just filled the bottle with more water. It's probably 1:8 now or something like that. 
When you put KCCC do you feel like it coats your hair? Like my hair felt creamy maybe even slick from the cream in the hair dew, then when I put the KCCC on it felt like the creaminess was gone and it felt clean. I can only describe it like when a blackboard is dirty and you use a wet sponge to wipe down the chalk residue. That slick look and feel. Okay, I don't know if this is making sense


----------



## Holla4mom (May 6, 2015)

My DH gives me a hard time about how much time I spend in the shower doing my hair. He says he likes my newly found coils/curls but that each one took 40 gallons of water, lol!


----------



## nycutiepie (May 6, 2015)

tashboog said:


> @nycutiepie Yes I am following Dubaidee's method. She says to use diluted AVJ for high porosity hair, but I tried the diluted AVJ and my hair doesn't like it. My hair air dries too crunchy with it. So since I use to use diluted ACV in the past for my hi po hair, I've decided to use this as my conditioning step to close my cuticles before applying my gels. I use a very diluted ACV mix : *8 oz of distilled water and 1/4 tsp of ACV* which gives me a pH of 5 to properly close my cuticles after clay washing. Most people don't realize that when you have high porosity and do a final ACV rinse that you're suppose to actually leave it in and not rinse it out. If you do the ACV rinse then use water to rinse it out then your changing the pH back to neutral and no longer closing the cuticle unless you use a leave in that has a low pH. Therefore, it's counterproductive for hi po ladies and that's why we still lose moisture after doing an ACV rinse.  I always use a heavily diluted ACV mix for my hair when I leave it in. I think there was a thread about this back in the day where nonie did the same thing for her hair.


This is a good explanation @tashboog and now I'm thinking about the ph of KKNT both full-strength and diluted.  Does anyone know? I keep forgetting to get some ph strips.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> This is a good explanation @tashboog and now I'm thinking about the ph of KKNT both full-strength and diluted.  Does anyone know? I keep forgetting to get some ph strips.



It's a 7 undiluted, which is why kimmaytube used avg or avj to bring the PH down. If you dilute it with water it probably is still a 7 because the PH of most water is 7. 

You really only want to bring the PH of your leave-in down if you are high porosity. Otherwise leave it as it is and make sure that your gel step is a lower porosity of 4.5 to 5.5.


----------



## nycutiepie (May 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It's a 7 undiluted, which is why kimmaytube used avg or avj to bring the PH down. If you dilute it with water it probably is still a 7 because the PH of most water is 7.
> 
> You really only want to bring the PH of your leave-in down if you are high porosity. Otherwise leave it as it is and make sure that your gel step is a lower porosity of 4.5 to 5.5.


Thanks @faithVA . Last question . What is the ph of KCC , As I Am and most gels in general?


----------



## GGsKin (May 6, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> Thanks @faithVA . Last question . What is the ph of KCC , As I Am and most gels in general?



When I tested KCCC by itself, it came to around 5-6 range.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 6, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> When I tested KCCC by itself, it came to around 5-6 range.



Co-sign. I got a 5 for KCCC


----------



## discodumpling (May 7, 2015)

My hair can be bunny tailed   this is the point in my journey where I get super lazy and wet bun until eternity. But i'm going to resist a little while longer. I can't believe i've been wash n going for 5 months now with amazing progress. Even with my monthly micro trims I am able to realize health and growth because of a consistent MHM regi. That's my weekly MHM plug  somebody needs to pay me!


----------



## PuddingPop (May 7, 2015)

This method seems interesting.  I think i'm going to attempt it before I completely give up because i'm at my wits end with this hair or mine.  It is desert dry and hard no matter what I try.  Im going to check my stash today.  I think I have everything needed to start except for the clay.


----------



## sweetpea7 (May 7, 2015)

Did a cherry lola treatment on my 4 day old flat iron.  My hair felt soft but coated after rinsing it out and applying conditioner. 

btw  I do not miss straight hair at all! For me, its not worth the hassle while trying to workout 4x week and I hate wearing a cap in the shower and worrying about the edges curling up and what not.. Ima w-n-g girl!


----------



## nycutiepie (May 7, 2015)

PuddingPop said:


> This method seems interesting.  I think i'm going to attempt it before I completely give up because i'm at my wits end with this hair or mine.  It is desert dry and hard no matter what I try.  Im going to check my stash today.  I think I have everything needed to start except for the clay.


Get the clay before you start. It is transformational!!


----------



## GGsKin (May 7, 2015)

I was determined to wash my hair last night. I only styled it twice during my heatless stretch (5 days) and I was already tired of retwisting. Plus I missed water on my hair.

After using the Type 4 creme and then using shea butter another day, I knew I'd be reaching for the shampoo again (I almost feel naughty but it's great adapting the regimen to suit my needs).

I dry detangled with fingers and a brush, and shampooed (diluted) in twists. Then I slathered on Shea Moisture Purification Masque and detangled some more. I didn't have a clue about how cleansing or moisturising the masque would be. I left this on for about 15-30mins to DC. Upon rinsing out, my hair felt moisturised but not all the way clean like when I use my clay. And my coils were only defined on the ends and my nape. There wasn't any more shrinkage than usual.

I mixed up some rhassoul, c.bentonite, and SAAs with water and ACV. After applying that, my hair was restored (read wash and go ready). I oil rinsed and finished with diluted KCCC.

I do like experimenting, but I'll be sticking with a wash a go for a little while. I said this before, but then I got distracted.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 7, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> Get the clay before you start. It is transformational!!


Yes, I'd venture to say it's the most important product in the regimen. The one item that stays no matter how the method is modified. And probably the one item that most have never used at all or consistently before. I've used clay to wash my hair (nap85 style) before, but not like I use clay now.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 7, 2015)

I want to be able to rock a wash n go but I'll be damned if my hair doesn't need a shape up. When my hair is wet with clay it hangs and has almost a bob shape, when it dries and shrinkage takes over, ewww. It doesn't look good at all.

Eta: my hair looks odd when it dries becuase it's grown out from my taper cut when I big chopped almost 3 hrs ago. Shrinkage is not the cause for the ewww, it can sometimes make my hair look better


----------



## LavenderMint (May 7, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> ....I mixed up some rhassoul, c.bentonite*, and SAAs *with water and ACV. After applying that, my hair was restored. I oiled and I finished with diluted KCCC.....



 I've been lurking since the other thread. I'll be MHMing in two months (after 13 years of locs). Most of the acronyms here I can figure out but SAA has me stumped. What is it?


----------



## werenumber2 (May 7, 2015)

I had put the MHM on pause and wash the regular old way to clarify the oil and hairspray residue from a week-long rollerset out of my hair. Surprisingly my hair still looks and feels pretty good? I found some full fat plain yogurt so I'm back to doing the full MHM (complete with Cherry Lola treatment) this weekend. 

I mix coconut milk in my rhassoul clay but I'm intrigued by you all who include ACV too. I might give it a shot.


----------



## GGsKin (May 7, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> I've been lurking since the other thread. I'll be MHMing in two months (after 13 years of locs). Most of the acronyms here I can figure out but SAA has me stumped. What is it?



13years! Ooh, good times. 
It's silk amino acids.


----------



## Honey Bee (May 7, 2015)

I had an amazing experience with highly diluted KCKT and Goddess Curls gel, but I want to see if I can replicate the results. I changed my clay recipe (no water, just AVJ, clay, and some slippery elm powder), so that might have been it too.

But I do have one result that I think I can share. So, the way my hair normally acts with gel, I end up with a million little crunchy spirals. There's enough clumping for the curls to be apparent from a distance, but my hair is really lightweight, so I get a bunch of shrinkage. Except for yesterday. I'm not sure if the elongation can from the product or the technique, but this is what happened.

My hair was divided into 6 sections. I split each section in half and applied both products, thoroughly smoothed and raked. The result was a foamy wavy mass. I clipped it down with a little banana clip thingy and moved on the the other half, combined both halves, smoothed and raked again, clipped. I didn't separate anything. As it dried, the curls separated themselves and the roots stayed stretched. When completely dry, my hair was soft, yet well defined and elongated. I was well-pleased. 

note: my step 1, as always, was a shampoo. this time, aussie moist.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 7, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I had an amazing experience with highly diluted KCKT and Goddess Curls gel, but I want to see if I can replicate the results. I changed my clay recipe (no water, just AVJ, clay, and some slippery elm powder), so that might have been it too.
> 
> But I do have one result that I think I can share. So, the way my hair normally acts with gel, I end up with a million little crunchy spirals. There's enough clumping for the curls to be apparent from a distance, but my hair is really lightweight, so I get a bunch of shrinkage. Except for yesterday. I'm not sure if the elongation can from the product or the technique, but this is what happened.
> 
> ...


You got me thinking. I am very shrinkage prone especially in the back so maybe I should take more time to rake and smooth product on my hair in those areas.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 7, 2015)

PuddingPop said:


> This method seems interesting.  I think i'm going to attempt it before I completely give up because i'm at my wits end with this hair or mine.  It is desert dry and hard no matter what I try.  Im going to check my stash today.  I think I have everything needed to start except for the clay.


The clay is the important part.  Good luck.


----------



## snoop (May 7, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> Yes, I'd venture to say it's the most important product in the regimen. The one item that stays no matter how the method is modified. And probably the one item that most have never used at all or consistently before. *I've used clay to wash my hair (nap85 style) before, but not like I use clay now.*



What is the difference?


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 7, 2015)

snoop said:


> What is the difference?


When I tried using clay before it was more like how you would apply shampoo or a wash out conditioner. So, I applied it, got my hair coated and washed it out. It wasn't as thick as my current mix is now. Back then it was more watery and now it's like cake batter. I do still use the same add-ins that nap85 mentioned except for the AVJ.


----------



## Guinan (May 7, 2015)

sweetpea7 said:


> Did a cherry lola treatment on my 4 day old flat iron.  My hair felt soft but coated after rinsing it out and applying conditioner.
> 
> btw  I do not miss straight hair at all! For me, its not worth the hassle while trying to workout 4x week and I hate wearing a cap in the shower and worrying about the edges curling up and what not.. Ima w-n-g girl!


 
I agree. I've had my hair straight for about a week and I'm basically at a standstill due to fear of reversion. But I do love the fact that all I have to do is take off my bonnet and go.


----------



## Honey Bee (May 8, 2015)

Just did a CLT. It's so funny, I always delay the hell out of doing it, but when I finally get around to it, it's like


----------



## nycutiepie (May 8, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Just did a CLT. It's so funny, I always delay the hell out of doing it, but when I finally get around to it, it's like



LOL.  Girl you are funny.  I'm getting ready to go to the store to buy some yogurt to do a CLT myself.  Today is my mother's birthday and I'm off so I'm getting this hair thing done early so I can go spend the day with her.  Today is also my "de-wigging" day and hopefully for good.


----------



## nycutiepie (May 8, 2015)

I just finished clarifying (Elucence Volume Building Clarifying), CLT (yogurt, braggs amino, BS , honey) and Clay (Bentonite, Rhassoul, ACV and a lil EVO) and I can tell that I did not need the KKNT that I used anyway.  I went under the dryer with the CLt for 10 mins to speed it up and then I left the clay on in the shower while I did my thing and that was about 14 mins.  I detangle with the clay all the time so that was easy but I'm on to this modified and I think it might be a winner.  It was sooooooooo fast.


----------



## PuddingPop (May 8, 2015)

Ok, I just have a few quick questions Ladies.  Please forgive me if they have already been addressed in this thread, I'm still slowly making my way through all the information here ( at first I misread and thought this thread was 128 posts, not 128 PAGES ).

Are there any other readily available , store bought conditioners acceptable for this challenge.  I saw Tresseme Naturals listed, any others ?  What about readily available gels?

If I am understanding correctly everything used in this process is diluted with water? The dc, leave in , clay and gel are all diluted before use?  thanks in advance.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 8, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Just did a CLT. It's so funny, I always delay the hell out of doing it, but when I finally get around to it, it's like


My hair loves the clt. It's something I never would have guessed would work so well. Yogurt. It's mostly yogurt.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 8, 2015)

http://maxhydrationmethod.com/2014/08/16/mhm-recommended-product-list/



PuddingPop said:


> Ok, I just have a few quick questions Ladies.  Please forgive me if they have already been addressed in this thread, I'm still slowly making my way through all the information here ( at first I misread and thought this thread was 128 posts, not 128 PAGES ).
> 
> Are there any other readily available , store bought conditioners acceptable for this challenge.  I saw Tresseme Naturals listed, any others ?  What about readily available gels?
> 
> If I am understanding correctly everything used in this process is diluted with water? The dc, leave in , clay and gel are all diluted before use?  thanks in advance.



Hey, have you seen this page on the mhm website?


----------



## PuddingPop (May 8, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> http://maxhydrationmethod.com/2014/08/16/mhm-recommended-product-list/
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, have you seen this page on the mhm website?



Yes thanks.  I was hoping to use something i would find at my local BSS but all those look like products I may have to order online.  I'll check my BSS again but I may just have to put this off until I order some approved products.  Seems like everything in my stash is a no go.


----------



## faithVA (May 8, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> http://maxhydrationmethod.com/2014/08/16/mhm-recommended-product-list/
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, have you seen this page on the mhm website?





PuddingPop said:


> Ok, I just have a few quick questions Ladies.  Please forgive me if they have already been addressed in this thread, I'm still slowly making my way through all the information here ( at first I misread and thought this thread was 128 posts, not 128 PAGES ).
> 
> Are there any other readily available , store bought conditioners acceptable for this challenge.  I saw Tresseme Naturals listed, any others ?  What about readily available gels?
> 
> If I am understanding correctly everything used in this process is diluted with water? The dc, leave in , clay and gel are all diluted before use?  thanks in advance.



You can use the Tresemme Undone. It should be easy to find on the ground.
The kinky curly products can also be found on the ground: Target, Walgreen
Some of the Giovanni products can be found at Whole Foods.

If you are low porosity its definitely worthwhile to dilute with water. However, you may find that somethings work well diluted while others need to be full strength. Start off with diluted and if you feel like you need more moisture dilute less.

Also consider trying DubaiDee's method. You will only need clay and gel and can skip the conditioner.


----------



## nycutiepie (May 8, 2015)

PuddingPop said:


> Ok, I just have a few quick questions Ladies.  Please forgive me if they have already been addressed in this thread, I'm still slowly making my way through all the information here ( at first I misread and thought this thread was 128 posts, not 128 PAGES ).
> 
> Are there any other readily available , store bought conditioners acceptable for this challenge.  I saw Tresseme Naturals listed, any others ?  What about readily available gels?
> 
> If I am understanding correctly everything used in this process is diluted with water? The dc, leave in , clay and gel are all diluted before use?  thanks in advance.



128 pages is a big difference go to the official max hydration website and look at the list of approved products.  Some of the brands can be bought in a regular beauty supply store.  I don't always dilute my products so it's up to what works for you and your hair. Unfortunately, reading is fundamental girl because there is a lot of info in here due to trial and error.


----------



## MizzBFly (May 8, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Thanks I just ordered 5 lbs of sodium bentonite for $22


Me too!


----------



## Honey Bee (May 8, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> LOL.  Girl you are funny.  I'm getting ready to go to the store to buy some yogurt to do a CLT myself.  *Today is my mother's birthday* and I'm off so I'm getting this hair thing done early so I can go spend the day with her.  Today is also my "de-wigging" day and hopefully for good.


Mine was the fifth!


----------



## nycutiepie (May 8, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Mine was the fifth!


Happy Belated Taurus!


----------



## GGsKin (May 8, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Mine was the fifth!



Belated Happy Birthday to you @Honey Bee


----------



## Guinan (May 8, 2015)

Happy belated @Honey Bee !!! I would love a bday on cinco de mayo


----------



## PuddingPop (May 8, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You can use the Tresemme Undone. It should be easy to find on the ground.
> The kinky curly products can also be found on the ground: Target, Walgreen
> Some of the Giovanni products can be found at Whole Foods.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much.  I actually have about 1\4 bottle of KKKT and an almost full bottle of Giovanni so Plan to try those.  I just have to go out and get a gel and some clay from Vitamin Shoppe then i'm in business.  I have like 7 different gels in my stash but of course all of them have unapproved ingredients , lol.  I making my list now so I can get the ingredients for the Cherry Lola treatment and other stuff after work today.  Can't wait to try this.


----------



## Holla4mom (May 8, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I just finished clarifying (Elucence Volume Building Clarifying), CLT (yogurt, braggs amino, BS , honey) and Clay (Bentonite, Rhassoul, ACV and a lil EVO) and I can tell that I did not need the KKNT that I used anyway.  I went under the dryer with the CLt for 10 mins to speed it up and then I left the clay on in the shower while I did my thing and that was about 14 mins.  I detangle with the clay all the time so that was easy but I'm on to this modified and I think it might be a winner.  It was sooooooooo fast.


How long does it take for you to detangle with the clay? Can you describe your length/ density to give some context?


----------



## Holla4mom (May 8, 2015)

@Honey Bee, Happy Belated Birthday!

Good news, bad news. The Good news is that after about a week and a half of my hair not looking quite right, it looks like it is back on track! My braidouts were not as shiny or defined as they had been and my edges looked dry.

The bad news is my hair doesn't like a little bit of anything.  My clay and flaxseed gel were both too watered down. I forgot that once I mixed the Bentonite with milk powder, sage, and slippery elm, that I needed to use more of that mix to ensure I still had enough actual bentonite in there. I also have denser hair and more length than Dubaidee so I needed to increase the ratios in her mixes.  I discovered I was adding way too much water to boil my flaxseed gel too and then I was diluting it with more water on top of that.   I took all the gel I'd frozen, defrosted it, added more flaxseeds and boiled it again. This time it is stronger and still thin/ slippery from the added marshmallow root, slippery elm, and okra gel.

So, it's looking shiny again. I should be set when I take down the plaits to be cute for Mother's Day.  We should all post "Mother's Day" pics of our current do's, those of us who are mothers and those of us who have/had a mother (I think that should cover all of us!).


----------



## Holla4mom (May 8, 2015)

I also think the shorter detangling sessions were not working for me.  I tried @AbsyBlvd time line and rinsed my hair for 15 minutes, quickly put the clay on and  then did an hour detangling session with the clay out of the shower. I put the gel on in the shower, clipped it in sessions and then did an hour long defining/ detangling session out of the shower.   I will have to see if this is the reason too it looks like my hair is getting back to itself.

One other thing and this might be controversial after DanaB Natural's announcment, but I feel my hair likes a little bit of BS. I add 2 tbsp to 1 lb of Bentonite, which takes me about a month to go through, so it's a really small amount but when I skipped it, it just didn't seem like my cuticles were opening enough for my hair to get heavy and fully elongated under the water.  My hair also loves the CLCT which I plan to do once or twice a month. I'm continuing to monitor for any negative impact but for now it seems to be what my hair likes. I figure the ACV added to the clay mix should help balance out such a small amount of BS.


----------



## GGsKin (May 8, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I also think the shorter detangling sessions were not working for me.  I tried @AbsyBlvd time line and rinsed my hair for 15 minutes, quickly put the clay on and  then did an hour detangling session with the clay out of the shower. I put the gel on in the shower, clipped it in sessions and then did an hour long defining/ detangling session out of the shower.   I will have to see if this is the reason too it looks like my hair is getting back to itself.
> 
> One other thing and this might be controversial after DanaB Natural's announcment, but I feel my hair likes a little bit of BS. I add 2 tbsp to 1 lb of Bentonite, which takes me about a month to go through, so it's a really small amount but when I skipped it, it just didn't seem like my cuticles were opening enough for my hair to get heavy and fully elongated under the water.  My hair also loves the CLCT which I plan to do once or twice a month. I'm continuing to monitor for any negative impact but for now it seems to be what my hair likes. I figure the ACV added to the clay mix should help balance out such a small amount of BS.



Am I reading your post correctly? You put baking soda in your clay?

I don't know why but the baking soda in the clay concerns me. I know it's a small amount, but how come you decided to add it to your clay, and not use a little BS/diluted conditioner beforehand, or a little BS mixed with diluted shampoo?


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 8, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Mine was the fifth!


Happy belated! My toddler shares your birthday. Nice to "know" another Cinco de Mayo baby.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 8, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I also think the shorter detangling sessions were not working for me.  I tried @AbsyBlvd time line and rinsed my hair for 15 minutes, quickly put the clay on and  then did an hour detangling session with the clay out of the shower. I put the gel on in the shower, clipped it in sessions and then did an hour long defining/ detangling session out of the shower.   I will have to see if this is the reason too it looks like my hair is getting back to itself.
> 
> One other thing and this might be controversial after DanaB Natural's announcment, but I feel my hair likes a little bit of BS. I add 2 tbsp to 1 lb of Bentonite, which takes me about a month to go through, so it's a really small amount but when I skipped it, it just didn't seem like my cuticles were opening enough for my hair to get heavy and fully elongated under the water.  My hair also loves the CLCT which I plan to do once or twice a month. I'm continuing to monitor for any negative impact but for now it seems to be what my hair likes. I figure the ACV added to the clay mix should help balance out such a small amount of BS.


What announcement?


----------



## Holla4mom (May 8, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Am I reading your post correctly? You put baking soda in your clay?
> 
> I don't know why but the baking soda in the clay concerns me. I know it's a small amount, but how come you decided to add it to your clay, and not use a little BS/diluted conditioner beforehand, or a little BS mixed with diluted shampoo?


Yes, I add it to the clay. I don't use any conditioner or shampoos anymore, so I couldn't think of where else to add it in the simplified regimen.  If I use conditioner, my hair declumps and I get more breakage when it's not clumped together.  I was wondering if it would make the clay too stripping, so that's why I haven't been doing it every time  but my hair does seem to like it when I use a tiny bit. I wonder if the ACV brings the PH of the clay down too much for my super lo-po hair?


----------



## GGsKin (May 8, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> What announcement?



A few pages back now, there was some light furore over DanaBNatural (sp) saying that she wasn't using baking soda anymore. But her method was always a little different from that specified on the MHM site (and pre modification- DubaiDee4c).


----------



## Holla4mom (May 8, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> What announcement?


After 8-9 months of using it (almost daily or several times a week I think) and in several steps of her regimen, it stopped working well for her hair and was actually taking away from her progress so she took out that step and now just does clay for clarifying.


----------



## GGsKin (May 8, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Yes, I add it to the clay. I don't use any conditioner or shampoos anymore, so I couldn't think of where else to add it in the simplified regimen.  If I use conditioner, my hair declumps and I get more breakage when it's not clumped together.  I was wondering if it would make the clay too stripping, so that's why I haven't been doing it every time  but my hair does seem to like it when I use a tiny bit. I wonder if the ACV brings the PH of the clay down too much for my super lo-po hair?



A 'stripping' clay is my concern too. I don't mind dabbling here and there when it comes to occasional shampoo (if I've used a product that won't easily wash off) and conditioner. Especially when it comes to protein and a good DC session after (or whenever I feel my hair may benefit).

I guess the low ph will depend on how much ACV you're using. I tested my clay (only once) with my current mix- I don't measure the ACV but I do put it a measure jug- and the pH came to about 6 or 7. Have you tested yours? If so,what pH are you getting?


----------



## PuddingPop (May 8, 2015)

Damn you Cherry Lola and your treatment  !!!! ( is she a member here?)  .

I followed the recipe to a T but when I went to open the blender it was really hard to get it open and when it finally did it exploded all over my damn kitchen . Its kinda funny now, now that the mess is all cleaned up.
Nutribullet + CLCT = no bueno.  Something told me to use the hand mixer, should've went with my gut.

Was there a warning about this somewhere in this thread?  Probably on page 59  or something like that ( I'm only on page 10 ),


----------



## Holla4mom (May 8, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> A 'stripping' clay is my concern too. I don't mind dabbling here and there when it comes to occasional shampoo (if I've used a product that won't easily wash off) and conditioner. Especially when it comes to protein and a good DC session after (or whenever I feel my hair may benefit).
> 
> I guess the low ph will depend on how much ACV you're using. I tested my clay (only once) with my current mix- I don't measure the ACV but I do put it a measure jug- and the pH came to about 6 or 7. Have you tested yours? If so,what pH are you getting?


I never tested it. I figure it has to be below 9 because baking soda and pure clay are 9, right?  Is the safe range 4-9 or something like that? Where did you get your PH test strips?


----------



## Holla4mom (May 8, 2015)

PuddingPop said:


> Damn you Cherry Lola and your treatment  !!!! ( is she a member here?)  .
> 
> I followed the recipe to a T but when I went to open the blender it was really hard to get it open and when it finally did it exploded all over my damn kitchen . Its kinda funny now, now that the mess is all cleaned up.
> Nutribullet + CLCT = no bueno.  Something told me to use the hand mixer, should've went with my gut.
> ...


Oh man, I forgot that happens to people the first time with CLCT.  I do think I read it in this thread, but I actually read all the pages but it still seems like I forgot and shook it up or something and there was some overflow for sure.  It also swells so much that I didn't have nearly a large enough container the first time. That nutribullet is serious business though!


----------



## GGsKin (May 8, 2015)

PuddingPop said:


> Damn you Cherry Lola and your treatment  !!!! ( is she a member here?)  .
> 
> I followed the recipe to a T but when I went to open the blender it was really hard to get it open and when it finally did it exploded all over my damn kitchen . Its kinda funny now, now that the mess is all cleaned up.
> Nutribullet + CLCT = no bueno.  Something told me to use the hand mixer, should've went with my gut.
> ...



Yeah, sorry about that lol. Clay explosions, CLCT explosions- they happen. Next time add your baking soda last when everything else is already mixed. It causes the mix to swell.


----------



## GGsKin (May 8, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I never tested it. I figure it has to be below 9 because baking soda and pure clay are 9, right?  Is the safe range 4-9 or something like that? Where did you get your PH test strips?



I think it should be lower than 9. I think the general recommendation is somewhere between 4-7. Funnily enough, I've never tested the clay + water alone. I ordered mine online via Amazon.


----------



## Holla4mom (May 8, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I think it should be lower than 9. I think the general recommendation is somewhere between 4-7. Funnily enough, I've never tested the clay + water alone. I ordered mine online via Amazon.


Thanks!


----------



## GGsKin (May 8, 2015)

No problem. I think the clay mixes generally may yield a higher pH than 7 but I haven't tested enough to know for sure. I know @faithVA knows her stuff when it comes to the pH of things


----------



## snoop (May 8, 2015)

I've got an embarrassing problem with the clay.  I don't think I can wash it out of my hair very well.  I used to use conditioner in my final rinse because I found that the clay would stick to to my strands, but in starting the modified MHM I cut the conditioner out.  Well, wouldn't it just happen that my mother points out that my hair looked "dusty".  UGH!  Does anyone have any tips other than "rinse for 20 minutes"?


----------



## GGsKin (May 8, 2015)

snoop said:


> I've got an embarrassing problem with the clay.  I don't think I can wash it out of my hair very well.  I used to use conditioner in my final rinse because I found that the clay would stick to to my strands, but in starting the modified MHM I cut the conditioner out.  Well, wouldn't it just happen that my mother points out that my hair looked "dusty".  UGH!  Does anyone have any tips other than "rinse for 20 minutes"?



 @'tips other than rinse for 20 minutes'. 

How are you washing your hair? Sink/ bath/ shower? How thick is your clay? Do you wash your hair in sections? Have you tried smaller sections?- clipping the hair you aren't working on out of the way. That helps me. Also, under the shower, really massaging your scalp in those small sections and smoothing down your strands to work the clay out.


----------



## GGsKin (May 8, 2015)

Surprise surprise, Butters n Bars is having another 20% sale this weekend. Coupon Code: WATER2015


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 8, 2015)

Thanks for answering my questions about the announcement.

I was feeling lazy again today and co-washed with TJTTT followed by a clay treatment that I left on for about and hour and just applied my leave in mix ( I now combine KCKT & oyin hair dew and water) followed by diluted KCCC.  My hair looks better than I thought it would skipping the clarifying step. 
Last wash I skipped the deep conditioning step. And my hair still looked/felt great. 
So..... My question is.... Is this an actual modification people do? Skip clarifying and/or DC... But co-wash instead, then clay, leave in, gel?

Also, if you modify and water rinse then clay, do you still use a leave in, or straight to gel.
I'm begining to see how putting on a leave in frizzes/shrinks my hair a bit.


----------



## snoop (May 8, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @'tips other than rinse for 20 minutes'.
> 
> How are you washing your hair? Sink/ bath/ shower? How thick is your clay? Do you wash your hair in sections? Have you tried smaller sections?- clipping the hair you aren't working on out of the way. That helps me. Also, under the shower, really massaging your scalp in those small sections and smoothing down your strands to work the clay out.



I wash my hair in the shower.  Before MHM I would just use it like a shampoo and massage all over, rinse, then do one or two conditioner washes (massage all over) to get it out.  Lately, I've been washing my hair in sections, shingling my hair with the clay in to help distribute it but not binding the section up after.  Then I rinse it out, but I try parting my hair downward in small sections.  

I might just go back to doing conditioner wash after the clay wash and see if using my conditioner makes a difference as to how my hair feels.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 8, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I think it should be lower than 9. I think the general recommendation is somewhere between 4-7. Funnily enough, I've never tested the clay + water alone. I ordered mine online via Amazon.


I've tested my clay mix once before and it was about a 9/9.5
Is that "bad"? I feel like my hair does better with a higher ph.


----------



## GGsKin (May 8, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> I've tested my clay mix once before and it was about a 9/9.5
> Is that "bad"? I feel like my hair does better with a higher ph.



I don't know if it's bad. But if you've been making that mix and using it with no adverse effects then I'd say go ahead, but keep monitoring your hair and how it responds.


----------



## faithVA (May 8, 2015)

PuddingPop said:


> Thanks so much.  I actually have about 1\4 bottle of KKKT and an almost full bottle of Giovanni so Plan to try those.  I just have to go out and get a gel and some clay from Vitamin Shoppe then i'm in business.  I have like 7 different gels in my stash but of course all of them have unapproved ingredients , lol.  I making my list now so I can get the ingredients for the Cherry Lola treatment and other stuff after work today.  Can't wait to try this.





PuddingPop said:


> Damn you Cherry Lola and your treatment  !!!! ( is she a member here?)  .
> 
> I followed the recipe to a T but when I went to open the blender it was really hard to get it open and when it finally did it exploded all over my damn kitchen . Its kinda funny now, now that the mess is all cleaned up.
> Nutribullet + CLCT = no bueno.  Something told me to use the hand mixer, should've went with my gut.
> ...



I'm guessing you put the baking soda and acv in before you blended? That's what will blow up in you. I blend all the ingredients except bs and acv. I split my batch in half and freeze half and then out the bs and acv in the other half.


----------



## GGsKin (May 8, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> Thanks for answering my questions about the announcement.
> 
> I was feeling lazy again today and co-washed with TJTTT followed by a clay treatment that I left on for about and hour and just applied my leave in mix ( I now combine KCKT & oyin hair dew and water) followed by diluted KCCC.  My hair looks better than I thought it would skipping the clarifying step.
> Last wash I skipped the deep conditioning step. And my hair still looked/felt great.
> ...



I don't think my hair likes cowashing so I haven't done that for a good while. However, I am sleeping with a conditioner DC mix tonight, after using a protein conditioner (I decided to have a late night start). I didn't clarify beforehand- just water rinsed.

My hair seems to do just fine if I do this occasionally. Considering I used diluted shampoo on my last wash, I didn't feel there was a real need to clarify this time. I'll see how my hair looks after clay tomorrow.

I don't use a leave in. Just oil rinse and gel.


----------



## nycutiepie (May 9, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> How long does it take for you to detangle with the clay? Can you describe your length/ density to give some context?


It is almost instantaneous.  Once I slide my hands through its easy.  My hair is low density and my longest strands reach a little past my shoulder.   If look in a mirror head on, I can't see my ends because they kind of hang down my back.  I actually don't think that has anything to do with it because  I used a sulfate shampoo and it was not that detangled after or after the CLT. The detangling happened with the clay.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 9, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I don't know if it's bad. But if you've been making that mix and using it with no adverse effects then I'd say go ahead, but keep monitoring your hair and how it responds.


Will do! Thanks


----------



## nycutiepie (May 9, 2015)

PuddingPop said:


> Damn you Cherry Lola and your treatment  !!!! ( is she a member here?)  .
> 
> I followed the recipe to a T but when I went to open the blender it was really hard to get it open and when it finally did it exploded all over my damn kitchen . Its kinda funny now, now that the mess is all cleaned up.
> Nutribullet + CLCT = no bueno.  Something told me to use the hand mixer, should've went with my gut.
> ...


This cracked me up and I swear I almost used my Nutribullet yesterday to mix it but I did the one without the bananas and stuff.  Thank goodness because I was rushing and would've been  pissed.  Chile, you just made your first contribution to the "do not do list"!!


----------



## nycutiepie (May 9, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @'tips other than rinse for 20 minutes'.
> 
> How are you washing your hair? Sink/ bath/ shower? How thick is your clay? Do you wash your hair in sections? Have you tried smaller sections?- clipping the hair you aren't working on out of the way. That helps me. Also, under the shower, really massaging your scalp in those small sections and smoothing down your strands to work the clay out.


Perhaps @snoop is not mixing it well because the bentonite is definitely harder to mix.


----------



## nycutiepie (May 9, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> Thanks for answering my questions about the announcement.
> 
> I was feeling lazy again today and co-washed with TJTTT followed by a clay treatment that I left on for about and hour and just applied my leave in mix ( I now combine KCKT & oyin hair dew and water) followed by diluted KCCC.  My hair looks better than I thought it would skipping the clarifying step.
> Last wash I skipped the deep conditioning step. And my hair still looked/felt great.
> ...


This post just turned on a lightbulb.  My hair is shrinking to about 1 inch which I HATE and which is why I put my wig right back on yesterday.  I'm wondering if it's the KKNT? Does anybody know. I did the modified but I used the KKNT full strength and the KCC full strength.  What part of this regimen causes the shrinkage because I don't have that much shrinkage otherwise? Perhaps I need to try the As I Am gel?


----------



## discodumpling (May 9, 2015)

Shrinkage will happen to some degree no matter what product you use. shrinkage is the nature of kinky, curly, nappy, swirly hair. Folks dedicate their whole journey to eradicating shrinkage i choose to embrace it! It is a very unique characteristic of our hair.
Today is hair day for me and DD5 also. I've got my clay in after an over night protein DC. and she's sitting under the dryer with her protein DC after I thoroughly FINGER detangled her hair. I need a break! I was gonna let her rock her curls but i'll just moisturize and band cause i'm tired of touching hair...hers and mine! I'll be washing and going and we'll hopefully be on with the rest of our Saturday before noon!

Oh yeah before somebody asks...my hair is at the point where it laughs at a CLT the alternatives are to do it more often (NO!) or to use proper protein that has longer lasting effects. That's what i did last night with a "One an Only" hydrating mask packet from Sally's.


----------



## Holla4mom (May 9, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> I've tested my clay mix once before and it was about a 9/9.5
> Is that "bad"? I feel like my hair does better with a higher ph.


Does you mix have ACV?  You may have already done this, but can you share your mix and estimated amounts?
Thanks!


----------



## snoop (May 9, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> Perhaps @snoop is not mixing it well because the bentonite is definitely harder to mix.



I've been used rhassoul and pink clay.  This last wash was rhassoul and I really don't know.  Maybe it's just my washing skills?  I use a stick blender to mix.  The clays are kind of grainy after but homogenous.  I'm hoping to try kaolin this weekend and see if I like it.  (Hopefully, "yes" since I ordered twice as much as I'd intended.)

I also think that I'll go back to my regular routine (clay wash and conditioner rinse), but use the MHM technique for applying the clay and conditioner.  Sandy hair is not sexy.


----------



## Holla4mom (May 9, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> It is almost instantaneous.  Once I slide my hands through its easy.  My hair is low density and my longest strands reach a little past my shoulder.   If look in a mirror head on, I can't see my ends because they kind of hang down my back.  I actually don't think that has anything to do with it because  I used a sulfate shampoo and it was not that detangled after or after the CLT. The detangling happened with the clay.


I'm so jealous, at how quickly you can detangle.  May I ask if you know your hair type? My low density 4a daughter can detangle quickly too, but my high density 4c hair is not trying to hear that! I will say it is getting easier and easier as more of it clumps together!


----------



## Holla4mom (May 9, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> This post just turned on a lightbulb.  My hair is shrinking to about 1 inch which I HATE and which is why I put my wig right back on yesterday.  I'm wondering if it's the KKNT? Does anybody know. I did the modified but I used the KKNT full strength and the KCC full strength.  What part of this regimen causes the shrinkage because I don't have that much shrinkage otherwise? Perhaps I need to try the As I Am gel?


I can't put a leave in on after I wash out the clay or I get even more shrinkage and I lose definition.  I think that happens to quite a few people which is why Dubaidee developed her modification removing the conditioner.  This is also the reason I don't co-wash before the clay because my hair loses its clumps and is more tangly going into the clay session which is the opposite effect I would want from a conditioner.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 9, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> This post just turned on a lightbulb.  My hair is shrinking to about 1 inch which I HATE and which is why I put my wig right back on yesterday.  I'm wondering if it's the KKNT? Does anybody know. I did the modified but I used the KKNT full strength and the KCC full strength.  What part of this regimen causes the shrinkage because I don't have that much shrinkage otherwise? Perhaps I need to try the As I Am gel?


My hair will shrink no matter what, I'm okay with that, but as @Holla4mom said, it looses definition. That's what I should have said. It definitely de-clumps my hair more than I'd like. Seems like a waste after the clay defined everything so nicely. I do notice the KCCC step clumps the hair a bit and defines it but not like the clay.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 9, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Does you mix have ACV?  You may have already done this, but can you share your mix and estimated amounts?
> Thanks!


Sure
Calcium bentonite ~ 4 heaping spoonfuls / probably a tablespoon each.
Warm water ~ 4 oz 
Raw honey~ 1 teaspoon dissolved in the warmed water
Avocado oil ~ about tablespoon, maybe more depending on how much grapeseed I have
Grapeseed oil ~ about a teaspoon, or more
Linden & Nettle extract ~ 2 vials ( I don't know what they are called but I squeeze the knob at the top and it fills the thingy half way so I do that twice for each extract)
Rosehip seed oil ~ 1 vial 
ACV with mother or unfiltered - half teaspoon
Ylang ylang EO - 4 drops


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 9, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I can't put a leave in on after I wash out the clay or I get even more shrinkage and I lose definition.  I think that happens to quite a few people which is why Dubaidee developed her modification removing the conditioner.  This is also the reason I don't co-wash before the clay because my hair loses its clumps and is more tangly going into the clay session which is the opposite effect I would want from a conditioner.


I forget, but I think you already told me... You're high density, low porosity, but finely textured, right?
I'm trying to find my hair twin... Curious what's working for them.


----------



## GGsKin (May 9, 2015)

@DeeLiteFulEKinky I'm curious now...have you already posted a hair pic?...


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 9, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @DeeLiteFulEKinky I'm curious now...have you already posted a hair pic?...


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 9, 2015)

First twistout ever after 1st cycle mhm, and then after 5 cycles


----------



## Holla4mom (May 9, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> Sure
> Calcium bentonite ~ 4 heaping spoonfuls / probably a tablespoon each.
> Warm water ~ 4 oz
> Raw honey~ 1 teaspoon dissolved in the warmed water
> ...


Okay, thanks for sharing. That explains why your PH is higher.  I use about 2 oz of ACV, 4 tbsp of clay/sage/milk powder/slippery elm mix, and the rest water. (I fill up a 16 oz applicator bottle).  I'm using about 25 "half teaspoon" of ACV to your 1, so I'm thinking that is bringing my PH down a lot.

Is it still smooth and relatively thin with just the 1/2 teaspoon of ACV?


----------



## GGsKin (May 9, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> First twistout ever after 1st cycle mhm, and then after 5 cycles



You kill me with the gifs. I only wish I as ready as you. Your hair looks luscious and thick. Just gawgus!


----------



## Holla4mom (May 9, 2015)

Pretty! I can't tell if you're my hair twin but what you're doing is working! I'd just watch for any signs of adverse effects and ways to simplify if possible, but your hair is obviously coming along well. 





DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> First twistout ever after 1st cycle mhm, and then after 5 cycles


----------



## GGsKin (May 9, 2015)

@Holla4mom when I saw the lower pic it did remind me of your hair in terms of density/ texture maybe. It's hard to tell with a twist out.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 9, 2015)

snoop said:


> I've been used rhassoul and pink clay.  This last wash was rhassoul and I really don't know.  Maybe it's just my washing skills?  I use a stick blender to mix.  The clays are kind of grainy after but homogenous.  I'm hoping to try kaolin this weekend and see if I like it.  (Hopefully, "yes" since I ordered twice as much as I'd intended.)
> 
> I also think that I'll go back to my regular routine (clay wash and conditioner rinse), but use the MHM technique for applying the clay and conditioner.  Sandy hair is not sexy.


What temp is your water? I also have a grainy but homogenous texture to my clay mix but I use really warm almost hot water.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 9, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I don't think my hair likes cowashing so I haven't done that for a good while. However, I am sleeping with a conditioner DC mix tonight, after using a protein conditioner (I decided to have a late night start). I didn't clarify beforehand- just water rinsed.
> 
> My hair seems to do just fine if I do this occasionally. Considering I used diluted shampoo on my last wash, I didn't feel there was a real need to clarify this time. I'll see how my hair looks after clay tomorrow.
> 
> I don't use a leave in. Just oil rinse and gel.


Tell me more about this oil rinse business. Please and thank you


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 9, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Okay, thanks for sharing. That explains why your PH is higher.  I use about 2 oz of ACV, 4 tbsp of clay/sage/milk powder/slippery elm mix, and the rest water. (I fill up a 16 oz applicator bottle).  I'm using about 25 "half teaspoon" of ACV to your 1, so I'm thinking that is bringing my PH down a lot.
> 
> Is it still smooth and relatively thin with just the 1/2 teaspoon of ACV?


 It's like cake batter but it does have a bit of graininess to it. Maybe the warm water helps dissolve it??


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 9, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @Holla4mom when I saw the lower pic it did remind me of your hair in terms of density/ texture maybe. It's hard to tell with a twist out.


I'll post a freshly washed pic from yesterday. No product


----------



## GGsKin (May 9, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> Tell me more about this oil rinse business. Please and thank you



Ok. After I've rinsed the clay and let the water run over my hair for a bit, I pour a little grapeseed oil in my palm, take a section and rub through the length of my hair. Then I pour a good amount of sunflower oil in my palm and dip the ends of that section. I run the light remains over the bottom length. I'll do this in four sections and clip them up. 

I'll usually keep busy washing myself or something, letting it sit for a few minutes. Then I'll let the water run over my head before getting out. I like to add the gel to my hair soaking wet so I will pass the shower head over it if it's not super wet/dripping.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 9, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Ok. After I've rinsed the clay and let the water run over my hair for a bit, I pour a little grapeseed oil in my palm, take a section and rub through the length of my hair. Then I pour a good amount of sunflower oil in my palm and dip the ends of that section. I run the light remains over the bottom length. I'll do this in four sections and clip them up.
> 
> I'll usually keep busy washing myself or something, letting it sit for a few minutes. Then I'll let the water run over my head before getting out. I like to add the gel to my hair soaking wet so I will pass the shower head over it if it's not super wet/dripping.


So you don't use conditioner or leave ins either? I need to try the oil rinse, at least to say I tried it


----------



## snoop (May 9, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> What temp is your water? I also have a grainy but homogenous texture to my clay mix but I use really warm almost hot water.



I usually mix it with boiled (on the stove) coconut cream/milk or I in a rush it's heated in the microwave.  I find that the milk works better for me than just water. 

I think it's grainy die to the nature of the clay.  I just washed with kaolin and it was very smooth. Nothing settled to the bottom of my bottle.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 9, 2015)

snoop said:


> I usually mix it with boiled (on the stove) coconut cream/milk or I in a rush it's heated in the microwave.  I find that the milk works better for me than just water.
> 
> I think it's grainy die to the nature of the clay.  I just washed with kaolin and it was very smooth. Nothing settled to the bottom of my bottle.


Oops, I actually mean when you wash your clay out, is the temp warm to hot. But I do also use warm to hot water in my mix to melt the honey as it's solid


----------



## GGsKin (May 9, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> So you don't use conditioner or leave ins either? I need to try the oil rinse, at least to say I tried it



Yeah, I water rinse, clay, oil, gel. 

I'll use conditioner as needed but it's not part of my main regimen- DubaiDee4c's modification. I stated before that I no longer notice as much effect with the cherry lola as I do with a protein conditioner, so this has been my protein shot on the last 2 occasions. I've still got some frozen, I don't know if/ when I'll use it.

I only tried the modified because something wasn't right for me and my hair was looking dull/ dry.


----------



## PuddingPop (May 9, 2015)

OMG.  This method is the TRUTH.  I just completed my first cycle and I am absolutely in love with my hair so far.  Now the true test comes when it dries completely but that wont be for days judging by how much water I used . .  Time consuming? YES, but it's worth every minute.  I'm very pleased, even with the explosion and all .

1. Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube MHM, But I did decided to do one off wash with clarifying shampoo before the CLCT as suggested by DubaiDee

2. When did you start the regimen? 5/8/2015

3. How often do you do the method?  Iv'e just done it once so far.  I want to do it for 7 days straight as suggested but I don't see that happening.  I'll complete my second cycle tomorrow then do it every 3 days from there

4. Benefits seen so far-  My hair is like night and day, even after just one treatment.  It's actually soft for the first time ever and I have curls that I never knew I had.


List your steps and products. New comers may find this helpful when looking at products and modifications.
1. Washed with V05 Key lime Clarifying shampoo
2. Applied CLCT for 2 hours, Rinsed
3. Applied Diluted Kinky Curly Knot Today for dc step ( 2 oz product, 6 oz water), DC'd overnight, Rinsed
4. Applied Bentonite Clay Mixture ( 1 cup clay, 3 cups warm water, 1 tsp honey and evoo), left on for 45 minutes, Rinsed
5. Applied diluted Kinky Curly Knot Today ( 1 oz product, 6 oz water) and diluted Kinky Curly Curl Curling Custard ( 1 oz product, 5 oz water)


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 9, 2015)

results from yesterday's lazy wash. 
I co washed, then clay, then took pics. 
An example of high density, low prosity, medium to coarse haired chick.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 9, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Yeah, I water rinse, clay, oil, gel.
> 
> I'll use conditioner as needed but it's not part of my main regimen- DubaiDee4c's modification. I stated before that I no longer notice as much effect with the cherry lola as I do with a protein conditioner, so this has been my protein shot on the last 2 occasions. I've still got some frozen, I don't know if/ when I'll use it.
> 
> I only tried the modified because something wasn't right for me and my hair was looking dull/ dry.


Thank you for explaining. I'm noticing that maybe conditioner or any leave in AFTER clay makes my hair fluffier/ less defined/less clumped. So I will try oil rinsing after clay then KCCC and see what happens.  It doesn't hurt either that I love grapeseed oil and have that and safflower oil at home already. Next wash... Monday?


----------



## GGsKin (May 9, 2015)

While my hair was stretched I dusted it twice! The first was only light, on those raggedy looking ends the curlformers didn't set. The second, was after I went back and put in some two strand twists and took off the ends.

So here's my hair after my DC session last night, and clay/oil/gel today. First 2 pics after I finish, still soaking wet. The last are a few hrs later.


----------



## snoop (May 9, 2015)

Here are the results of today's wash.


----------



## GGsKin (May 9, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> results from yesterday's lazy wash.
> I co washed, then clay, then took pics.
> An example of high density, low prosity, medium to coarse haired chick.



You hair looks great. It doesn't hurt to give it a try, especially if you're looking for less frizz


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 9, 2015)

PuddingPop said:


> OMG.  This method is the TRUTH.  I just completed my first cycle and I am absolutely in love with my hair so far.  Now the true test comes when it dries completely but that wont be for days judging by how much water I used . .  Time consuming? YES, but it's worth every minute.  I'm very pleased, even with the explosion and all .
> 
> 1. Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube MHM, But I did decided to do one off wash with clarifying shampoo before the CLCT as suggested by DubaiDee
> 
> ...


Yes! Isn't it exciting?


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 9, 2015)

snoop said:


> Here are the results of today's wash.


Interesting. Is this ur first try with that clay?


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 9, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> While my hair was stretched I dusted it twice! The first was only light, on those raggedy looking ends the curlformers didn't set. The second, was after I went back and put in some two strand twists and took off the ends.
> 
> So here's my hair after my DC session last night, and clay/oil/gel today. First 2 images are wet straight after. Last image (both shots) a few hrs later.


I could look at hair pics all day!


----------



## GGsKin (May 9, 2015)

snoop said:


> Here are the results of today's wash.



Your result pics look like they should be in reverse order. Have you been having good results with the pink and rhassoul clays? Or was this the kaolin clay?


----------



## GGsKin (May 9, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> I could look at hair pics all day!



Me too me too *Oprah voice


----------



## GGsKin (May 9, 2015)

snoop said:


> I usually mix it with boiled (on the stove) coconut cream/milk or I in a rush it's heated in the microwave.  I find that the milk works better for me than just water.
> 
> I think it's grainy die to the nature of the clay.  I just washed with kaolin and it was very smooth. Nothing settled to the bottom of my bottle.



Also, do you use ACV in your mix? The ACV makes it less grainy and more smooth


----------



## snoop (May 9, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> Interesting. Is this ur first try with that clay?



Yes.  I need to experiment more with it though.  I felt like it got my hair very clean, but I'm not sure if that is good it bad yet.  I'll try mixing with rhassoul at some point.


----------



## snoop (May 9, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Also, do you use ACV in yor mix? The ACV makes it less grainy and more smooth



I'm have to try AVC in my mic and see.


----------



## snoop (May 9, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Your result pics look like they should be in reverse order. Have you been having good results with the pink and rhassoul clays? Or was this the kaolin clay?



You would think....!

So the first pic:  I did a clay wash last Sunday then put my hair in chunky twists.  During the week I did a few water only washes without taking out the twists.  The first picture is a result of taking out the twist.  (They were loose twists.)  I didn't use waffled between using gel/no gel and/or a little broccoli seed oil to seal.

My hair felt very soft after washing.  No definition just cloud-like.  I pulled up a picture of what my hair looks like after a rhassoul wash and it isn't that much different.  I'm going to try to twist my hair again and see if the stretched hair and frequent water washing gives me that definition again....


----------



## GGsKin (May 9, 2015)

How long have you been doing the method, again? You got great definition with your twists.

After the clay rinse I see you've got some separation starting to happen with your strands. 

Just wondering, have you tested the pH of your conditioner mix you use after the clay?


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 9, 2015)

snoop said:


> You would think....!
> 
> So the first pic:  I did a clay wash last Sunday then put my hair in chunky twists.  During the week I did a few water only washes without taking out the twists.  The first picture is a result of taking out the twist.  (They were loose twists.)  I didn't use waffled between using gel/no gel and/or a little broccoli seed oil to seal.
> 
> My hair felt very soft after washing.  No definition just cloud-like.  I pulled up a picture of what my hair looks like after a rhassoul wash and it isn't that much different.  I'm going to try to twist my hair again and see if the stretched hair and frequent water washing gives me that definition again....


What does your hair look like when the clay is on it? I'm curious cause I've read somewhere that the way your hair looks like when the clay is on it gives you an idea of what max hydration could look like. Personally, I sure hope so. But would you be willing to take a pic of how your hair looks while clay is on it?


----------



## GGsKin (May 9, 2015)

snoop said:


> I'm have to try AVC in my mic and see.



Only a little bit is required as using a lot will thin out your clay and make it runny. When I used to make a batter type mix, I'd only use a splash of ACV (the bottle has one of those limiter-type tops) and my mix was all good. 

I use a fair bit more now.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 9, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> results from yesterday's lazy wash.
> I co washed, then clay, then took pics.
> An example of high density, low prosity, medium to coarse haired chick.


Love, love, love...


----------



## snoop (May 9, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> What does your hair look like when the clay is on it? I'm curious cause I've read somewhere that the way your hair looks like when the clay is on it gives you an idea of what max hydration could look like. Personally, I sure hope so. But would you be willing to take a pic of how your hair looks while clay is on it?



I will try the clay wash again next weekend.  I think I need to make it ticket though.  Dubaidee's recipe is nice and runny which makes it easier to rinse out bit I think I might get slightly better results if it is thicker.


----------



## snoop (May 9, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> How long have you been doing the method, again? You got great definition with your twists.
> 
> After the clay rinse I see you've got some separation starting to happen with your strands.
> 
> Just wondering, have you tested the pH of your conditioner mix you use after the clay?



I'm not sure if this is directed at me.  If not then ignore. 

I've been doing this method for 3 weeks but clay washing weekly for 3 years. I would often clay wash with my hair in mini twists.  (I prefer washing in twists instead of unbound).

I haven't figured out the gel component yet.  So I'm having trouble sealing moisture in. So far it seems that this method is all about frequent washing, training your hair to separate/clump, and using water soluble products (no heavy oils).


----------



## GGsKin (May 10, 2015)

snoop said:


> I'm not sure if this is directed at me.  If not then ignore.
> 
> I've been doing this method for 3 weeks but clay washing weekly for 3 years. I would often clay wash with my hair in mini twists.  (I prefer washing in twists instead of unbound).
> 
> I haven't figured out the gel component yet.  So I'm having trouble sealing moisture in. So far it seems that this method is all about frequent washing, training your hair to separate/clump, and using water soluble products (no heavy oils).



Yes @snoop this was for you

Its early days yet, but you're a clay veteran.

I also tried using bentonite clay before I found MHM, but my mix used to be much much thicker and never had the same effect as now. I like to wash loose as I don't get the clay all out of my twists- I've had that scenario where I've been scratching dried clay out of my hair in public.

The gel really does seal the hair. I started doing MHM with the bald spot regimen and wigging it so I didn't use gel but I think the bag constantly on my head definitely helped my hair retain the moisture.

MHM talks about hydrating the hair- actually retaining the moisture we all work to put into our hair through a set order and use of products, but you can break it down like you did (especially with all the shingling involved). By using water soluble products, we don't have to use harsh products that may strip our hair too much and continue the cycle of having dehydrated hair.

My hair used to shrink something rotten when wet, I think because it was dry/ dehydrated (from products and lack of water). In 2006, I had apl hair that became a 2inch dense fro that would break me out in sweats trying to manage. This method and regimen has done so much for my understanding of ingredients in products and methods, and how they could/ will work for my hair.

ETA: Wow this is long, sorry guys smh.


----------



## discodumpling (May 10, 2015)

Happy Mothers Day MHMers! I'm up enjoying my burnt sage sausage and grits and being showered in cards and essay's (ESSAYS?) from my 5 yr old...I actually shed a tear, she's so sweet sometimes. 

I'm rocking 2nd day hair after my latest round of MHM. I'm very pleased with my results after "proper protein" My super duper thirsty areas are a little more hydrated than usual. This is what my hair was waiting for and I plan to experiment to find the best source of protein for my hair. 

Enjoy the day ladies!


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 10, 2015)

Today is my nappyversary!  1 year post BC! Thanks to MHM (Dec 2014) this is what my hair looks like after a water rinse and nothing else. (I'm all sweaty because I just finished my 2-mile walk-gotta start somewhere).  Happy Momma's Day, Ladies!  Shrinkage is the devil!


----------



## snoop (May 10, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Yes @snoop this was for you
> 
> Its early days yet, but you're a clay veteran.
> 
> ...




When I first started clay washing I used Terressentials, so I was using bentonite.  I've never been able to replicate based on what they say that they use.  I want to try to replicate Mud Puddle because the consistency was the best for washing out.    The more that I think about it, the more that I like the consistency of kaolin.  It was so smooth!  I ordered some goat milk powder to try since I figure that would save on the coconut milk.  

I tried water only washing for a month, right before this.  Frequent washing/daily washing I think works on my hair.  

I don't think that I want to achieve a wash n go.  My roots are still wet from last night from yesterday's WNG, but the rest of my hair feels nice and soft.  I"m going to try to achieve max hydration while maintaining bound stretched styles.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 10, 2015)

snoop said:


> When I first started clay washing I used Terressentials, so I was using bentonite.  I've never been able to replicate based on what they say that they use.  I want to try to replicate Mud Puddle because the consistency was the best for washing out.    The more that I think about it, the more that I like the consistency of kaolin.  It was so smooth!  I ordered some goat milk powder to try since I figure that would save on the coconut milk.
> 
> I tried water only washing for a month, right before this.  Frequent washing/daily washing I think works on my hair.
> 
> I don't think that I want to achieve a wash n go.  My roots are still wet from last night from yesterday's WNG, but the rest of my hair feels nice and soft.  I"m going to try to achieve max hydration while maintaining bound stretched styles.


I'm not sure wng styling works for me either. I mentioned before that my hair shrinks a lot and has a weird shape when dry, so twist outs look a bit better. Also, my hair is still wet in the morning after twisting the night belfre. And if I try a wng my hair is wet all day into the night. I need to try curlforming my hair or flexirods or something. I feel like I'm in a style rut.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 10, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> View attachment 326512
> Today is my nappyversary!  1 year post BC! Thanks to MHM (Dec 2014) this is what my hair looks like after a water rinse and nothing else. (I'm all sweaty because I just finished my 2-mile walk-gotta start somewhere).  Happy Momma's Day, Ladies!  Shrinkage is the devil!


Congrats on your progress! Looking great!


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 10, 2015)

Anyone use/used Shea moisture color. I've got an itch I wanna scratch.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 10, 2015)

Thank you @DeeLiteFulEKinky   it has been a journey.


----------



## faithVA (May 10, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> Anyone use/used Shea moisture color. I've got an itch I wanna scratch.



I've used it and I like it. I plan on buying some this week. I was trying to wait on a special but I'm ready to color these grays.


----------



## Guinan (May 10, 2015)

Awesome progress!!. @Cattypus1


----------



## tashboog (May 10, 2015)

So I did another clct treatment but I left it in over night and my curls were clumping so good. This is the second time I did an over night treatment and each time it seems like it helps improve my hydration. My clay is finally starting to clump my curls after the clct. I tried a new gel and it workd so good on my braid out today. The gel is called Smooth Naturals Hair Perfection. Smooth Naturals is by youtube jcokes7 aka coilyheadchick. I used her products before MHM with good results cuz she rarely use glycerin in her products. I believe the hair perfection is approved cuz I only see castor oil and panthenol as potential issues.
*Ingredients:*  Aloe Vera Juice ,Water Infused with Horsetail, Nettle and Marshmallow Root, Olive Oil, Castor, Oil, Jojoba Oil, Vitamin E, Agave Nectar, Xanthan Gum, Honey Quat, Optiphen(preservative), ProVitamin B5, Potassium Sorbate, Citric Acid and Fragrance.

I've been on this MHM journey for a year and I still have a long ways to go before I reach hydration. After rinsing out the clay, my hair is still froish even after a year on this regimen. However,  all I can do is just be consistent and have patience until hydration comes . I have no idea what's my hair type but I'm pretty sure I'm a type 4.

The 1st pic is with clay and 2nd pic is after rinsing out the clay. As you can see the definition goes away after rinsing out the clay .


----------



## kiannack (May 10, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> This post just turned on a lightbulb.  My hair is shrinking to about 1 inch which I HATE and which is why I put my wig right back on yesterday.  I'm wondering if it's the KKNT? Does anybody know. I did the modified but I used the KKNT full strength and the KCC full strength.  What part of this regimen causes the shrinkage because I don't have that much shrinkage otherwise? Perhaps I need to try the As I Am gel?


I started this regimen using kknt and my hair always shrunk. Once dubaidee4c suggested to skip the leave in and just use gel (kccc) it was like night and day where my hair didn't shrink up at all.


----------



## GGsKin (May 10, 2015)

tashboog said:


> So I did another clct treatment but I left it in over night and my curls were clumping so good. This is the second time I did an over night treatment and each time it seems like it helps improve my hydration. My clay is finally starting to clump my curls after the clct. I tried a new gel and it workd so good on my braid out today. The gel is called Smooth Naturals Hair Perfection. Smooth Naturals is by youtube jcokes7 aka coilyheadchick. I used her products before MHM with good results cuz she rarely use glycerin in her products. I believe the hair perfection is approved cuz I only see castor oil and panthenol as potential issues.
> *Ingredients:*  Aloe Vera Juice ,Water Infused with Horsetail, Nettle and Marshmallow Root, Olive Oil, Castor, Oil, Jojoba Oil, Vitamin E, Agave Nectar, Xanthan Gum, Honey Quat, Optiphen(preservative), ProVitamin B5, Potassium Sorbate, Citric Acid and Fragrance.
> 
> I've been on this MHM journey for a year and I still have a long ways to go before I reach hydration. After rinsing out the clay, my hair is still froish even after a year on this regimen. However,  all I can do is just be consistent and have patience until hydration comes . I have no idea what's my hair type but I'm pretty sure I'm a type 4.
> ...



@tashboog Your hair is looking good with and without clay.



Cattypus1 said:


> View attachment 326512
> Today is my nappyversary!  1 year post BC! Thanks to MHM (Dec 2014) this is what my hair looks like after a water rinse and nothing else. (I'm all sweaty because I just finished my 2-mile walk-gotta start somewhere).  Happy Momma's Day, Ladies!  Shrinkage is the devil!



And @Cattypus1 you and your hair are looking fabulous.

Great progress! So many great heads of hair, I love it.


----------



## tashboog (May 10, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @tashboog Your hair is looking good with and without clay


Thank you @AbsyBlvd this gives me so much hope. I'm going to keep pushing forward with my MHM routine .


----------



## hairtimes5 (May 10, 2015)

Whew! Had 8 pages to read to catch up since I've been here last. Seems like everyone is making some good progress. As for me, I finally got around to doing a flexirod set last weekend and though it came out nice (forgot to take pics) it was way too much work compared to what I'm used to now. I washed it out a day later and did a wng. So I've been doing the modified method for a minute now but I decided to try a leave-in recently after getting crunchy hair a few times. I've come to realize that there are some gels that dry better with leave-ins for my hair. So sometimes I use it sometimes I don't. With all the talk about protein, I'm wondering if I should do some sort of treatment. I haven't done the clct in about 2 mos or any dc'ing for that matter and my hair is doing great. Just curious, when do you know if your hair needs protein?


----------



## GGsKin (May 11, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Whew! Had 8 pages to read to catch up since I've been here last. Seems like everyone is making some good progress. As for me, I finally got around to doing a flexirod set last weekend and though it came out nice (forgot to take pics) it was way too much work compared to what I'm used to now. I washed it out a day later and did a wng. So I've been doing the modified method for a minute now but I decided to try a leave-in recently after getting crunchy hair a few times. I've come to realize that there are some gels that dry better with leave-ins for my hair. So sometimes I use it sometimes I don't. With all the talk about protein, I'm wondering if I should do some sort of treatment. I haven't done the clct in about 2 mos or any dc'ing for that matter and my hair is doing great. Just curious, when do you know if your hair needs protein?



I knew I needed protein when certain parts of my hair- mainly my crown and the front- looked limp, like there was less curl definition in those areas. Almost like my coils were dropping. I don't use heat and I don't really stretch my hair so I was suspicious lol.

Ok so I've never overdone my use of the CLCT but when I did one, I didn't really notice a change and my hair still looked kind of flat except for the ends. When I used a keratin protein conditioner, my coils came back to life and my hair actually feels a little stronger- especially in my problem areas.


----------



## discodumpling (May 11, 2015)

I knew I needed more protein because more moisture wasn't working. With regular DC treatments and almost daily cowashing my hair was still not accepting moisture in certain spots. After a full MHM treatment those areas would still lack definition and hydration. Protein seems to make my hair more readily acceptable of moisture. 

Enjoyong a fresh wash n go this morning. Pics when it dries a little later. I'm trying not to touch it at all!


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 11, 2015)

@hairtimes5  I knew I needed to do another clt ( mind you I do the original version) when my hair would stretch and stretch before popping/breaking. Does that make sense?


----------



## hairtimes5 (May 11, 2015)

Thank you ladies. Based on your responses I don't need to do a protein treatment. It's so interesting to see how some things get so ingrained in you, especially as it pertains to natural hair, that you feel weird when you don't do them. I only use conditioner on occasion, don't use oils and haven't dc'ed in mos and my hair is really thriving. I keep thinking, is this a fluke? Is this going to backfire on me? At any rate, my hair is really healthy right now. I think cutting the color out helped too.


----------



## hairtimes5 (May 11, 2015)

Here are some pics from this morning. I have clay in my hair. I am very close to maximum hydration. Only a few small sections do not curl from root to tip.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 11, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> View attachment 326512
> Today is my nappyversary!  1 year post BC! Thanks to MHM (Dec 2014) this is what my hair looks like after a water rinse and nothing else. (I'm all sweaty because I just finished my 2-mile walk-gotta start somewhere).  Happy Momma's Day, Ladies!  Shrinkage is the devil!



Happy 1 year Nappyversary @Cattypus1!!!!  Your hair looks great and has grown soo much!!  I would be so happy if my product free hair had pretty coils like that though it is improving some.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 11, 2015)

Thank you @AbsyBlvd.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 11, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Happy 1 year Nappyversary @Cattypus1!!!!  Your hair looks great and has grown soo much!!  I would be so happy if my product free hair had pretty coils like that though it is improving some.


Thanks @KiWiStyle. I have the teeniest, tiniest, little pen spring coils ever and I just have to accept that.  Thanks to MHM I'm not a fuzzy puffball and I'm retaining better than ever.


----------



## Holla4mom (May 11, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> results from yesterday's lazy wash.
> I co washed, then clay, then took pics.
> An example of high density, low prosity, medium to coarse haired chick.


Yes, our hair is very similar, especially the density, porosity! My hairs may be finer than yours and yours is slightly looser I think so you're getting clumps faster than I did! Beautiful!!


----------



## Holla4mom (May 11, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> While my hair was stretched I dusted it twice! The first was only light, on those raggedy looking ends the curlformers didn't set. The second, was after I went back and put in some two strand twists and took off the ends.
> 
> So here's my hair after my DC session last night, and clay/oil/gel today. First 2 pics after I finish, still soaking wet. The last are a few hrs later.


Beautiful! It looks nice and full.  It was rainy yesterday so my hair pouffed up. I didn't get a close up but here is a pic (with my daughter being silly!)


----------



## Holla4mom (May 11, 2015)

@Cattypus1 and @hairtimes5 , and @tashboog , your hair looks great!


----------



## GGsKin (May 11, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Beautiful! It looks nice and full.  It was rainy yesterday so my hair pouffed up. I didn't get a close up but here is a pic (with my daughter being silly!)



Awww, beautiful smiles. And your hair. 

I hope you all enjoyed your Mother's Day. We celebrate a that day little earlier here.


----------



## hairtimes5 (May 11, 2015)

T


Holla4mom said:


> @Cattypus1 and @hairtimes5 , and @tashboog , your hair looks great!



Ty


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 11, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> @Cattypus1 and @hairtimes5 , and @tashboog , your hair looks great!


Thank you.


----------



## tashboog (May 12, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> @Cattypus1 and @hairtimes5 , and @tashboog , your hair looks great!


@Holla4mom Thank you .


----------



## tashboog (May 12, 2015)

So the Smooth Naturals Hair Perfection gel is definitely on my keeper list . My twisted bantu knot out is holding up nicely and my hair isn't swelling at all. So far all of the gels that I've tried hasn't stopped my hair from swelling except this gel. I'm kind of mad at myself cuz I've just bought some KCCC since I was running low, but now I doubt that I'll even use it. I may just return it or save it for a rainy day .


----------



## nycutiepie (May 12, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I'm so jealous, at how quickly you can detangle.  May I ask if you know your hair type? My low density 4a daughter can detangle quickly too, but my high density 4c hair is not trying to hear that! I will say it is getting easier and easier as more of it clumps together!


I think I'm 4AB.  The front has some 3C which waves up more from the MHM and the sides are 4A and there's a back patch that is 4B and perhaps even 4C.  My hair is very very very easy to detangle with the clay.


----------



## nycutiepie (May 12, 2015)

kiannack said:


> I started this regimen using kknt and my hair always shrunk. Once dubaidee4c suggested to skip the leave in and just use gel (kccc) it was like night and day where my hair didn't shrink up at all.


I'm gonna try it again without the KKNT.  Thanks a million!!


----------



## faithVA (May 12, 2015)

Did my midweek wash the easy way. I left my flat twist in and water rinse. Then I baggied for 10 minutes to let the water absorb. I took each twist down and sealed with NO shine balm and twisted back up. Doing it this way makes it faster and easier. I may be able to water rinse more often doing it this way.


----------



## PuddingPop (May 13, 2015)

I'm supposed to do the reggie again today.  My hair is still really moisturized from Sunday's session, I've been wearing a puff though.  Wash and go is only goo the first day for me.  I have to figure out how to post pics.


----------



## Holla4mom (May 13, 2015)

I did a CLCT Monday, did clay overnight and rinsed it out yesterday morning. I baggied under my hairwrap for work yesterday and today added some essential oils to my scalp while baggying.

The shine I was trying to recapture was achieved when I was wigging it and was wetting my hair and doing the clay step throughout the week. Lately I've been doing the clay 2x a week, and not wetting in between because I want my braid out to last. I think I will start breaking that up and wearing my hair wrap "bun" look some days and will actually find me a new natural hair wig so I can put that in the mix too.  Being able to cover my hair allows me to wet it more often, because I can just plait it up.   My hair seems to want to get wet daily or close to it.

Also, since I'm GHEing without conditioner, my hair is not getting that mushy feeling.

My hair would love a clay wash tonight, but we'll see.


----------



## Holla4mom (May 13, 2015)

My CLCT mix was really easy this time. I took a container of yogurt and mixed in banana baby food, avocado oil, honey and agave nectar (didn't have any molasses).  I then added the ACV/ baking soda once I put some of the mix in my applicator bottle.  I'm not sure how long it will last in the fridge but we will see. If it looks like it will go bad before I need it again, I'll freeze it or use it on my daughters' hair.


----------



## Guinan (May 13, 2015)

Finally washed my hair after wearing it straight for 2weeks. I have my DC on and will leave it in overnight. I think 2morrow I will either put in some curlformers or put in some mini twists


----------



## Guinan (May 13, 2015)

Oh and my curls came right back. I used joico reconstructor to clarify. I wished I would of used my ACV, but I really wanted sum protein. 

So I am happy to report that I have no heat damage 

I plan on straightening again for my 1yr BC anniversary in August. I'm about 1inch away from APL in the back and about 2in in the front. I hope I make it by then


----------



## discodumpling (May 13, 2015)

It's time for my mid week spruce up. More protein. I'll be over-nighting with something in a packet from Sally's. My latest obsession  This week it's another packet from One an Only. This time from their Brazilian Tech line. I'll rinse and do a quick balancing conditioner (another little packet!) in the morning before styling my wash n go.


----------



## Guinan (May 14, 2015)

I got up early and rinsed my DC out and put in my curlformers. It took me 2.5hrs to put those suckers in my hair. I plan on leaving the end result in for 2wks, unless i really decide to install sum mini twists.

Pic of my hair after rinsing DC and about 70% dry.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 14, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I got up early and rinsed my DC out and put in my curlformers. It took me 2.5hrs to put those suckers in my hair. I plan on leaving the end result in for 2wks, unless i really decide to install sum mini twists.
> 
> Pic of my hair after rinsing DC and about 70% dry.


Love your curls and waves.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 14, 2015)

I believe I have finally mastered the WNG. I did the modified MHM overnight, rinsed in a the shower and applied CR Curl Maker which I had sworn off because it flaked badly. Very defined kinda crunchy but nothing a little water in a spray bottle can't cure.


----------



## AJellyCake (May 14, 2015)

I haven't done a CLCT in over a month y'all!  My hair is feenin!


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 14, 2015)

I'm finally doing a CLCT in the morning and of course the modified mhm.  I think I need to DC, I haven't done one of those in a looong time but I don't even own a DC anymore.


----------



## GGsKin (May 15, 2015)

Washed my hair last night- clay, oil, KCCC. On my last two washes I've noticed that I'm needing a little less of my clay mix than before. It's also taking me a little less time to detangle. Took me 30-40mins with the clay last night
My hair this morning.


----------



## tashboog (May 15, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Washed my hair last night- clay, oil, KCCC. On my last two washes I've noticed that I'm needing a little less of my clay mix than before. It's also taking me a little less time to deranged. Took me 30-40mins with the clay last night
> My hair this morning.


Your hair is looking so good @AbsyBlvd . I think you're doing a lot better on the modified version. I'm noticing that my hair is also responding better on the modified version too . Keep up the good work lady .


----------



## snoop (May 15, 2015)

I had some help washing out the remaining clay from my hair.  I can't believe how much was stuck in there!!!

Yesterday, I made some flax seed "jelly" and tried it out today (stiffened it up by adding xanthan gum and added some other things like humectants and proteins).  I used it after water rinsing and it made detangling sooo easy!  Just for that step I plan on using it for the next little while.  However, I noticed that where I got some on my neck and forehead it turned white.  I'm hoping that my hair isn't going to look ashy as a result.  I might try adding a bit of oil over it when I use it tomorrow.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 15, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I believe I have finally mastered the WNG. I did the modified MHM overnight, rinsed in a the shower and applied CR Curl Maker which I had sworn off because it flaked badly. Very defined kinda crunchy but nothing a little water in a spray bottle can't cure.



@Cattypus1 do you leave the clay in overnight?


----------



## GGsKin (May 15, 2015)

tashboog said:


> Your hair is looking so good @AbsyBlvd . I think you're doing a lot better on the modified version. I'm noticing that my hair is also responding better on the modified version too . Keep up the good work lady .




Thank you @tashboog yes, I can tell from an old pic, and how my hair feels now, that it is in better shape. I'm glad we're both seeing good results. 
I have still not worked out how to delete these emoji type thingys smh.


----------



## Holla4mom (May 15, 2015)

I did a clay wash Tuesday night and have been bagging it since then. I actually got a compliment from our company's male director (and a friend of mine) on my scarf/bun look  My husband likes it too which is funny because it's zero effort and makes it possible to keep the plastic cap on all day, without having to wig it. I'll have to take a picture.

It's time for clay again tonight, so we'll see. My hair is looking shiny again from all this moisture this week, but it's not mushy like it was when I was DCing overnight. When I baggy I just do it on my damp hair, or I add a tiny bit of Evening Primrose Oil/ Argan oil to my ends and edges and that makes it very soft.


----------



## Honey Bee (May 15, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> yes, I can tell from an old pic, and how my hair feels now, that it is in better shape. I'm glad we're both seeing good results.


Hmmm... maybe I should try the modified reggie if it's working so well for you...


----------



## Honey Bee (May 15, 2015)

Testing... Yay!  (old wng, 5/4, sorry 'bout the clay on the mirror lol)


----------



## GGsKin (May 15, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Hmmm... maybe I should try the modified reggie if it's working so well for you...



It's definitely cheaper and my hair is responding well.


----------



## Honey Bee (May 15, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> It's definitely cheaper and my hair is responding well.


So, let me ask you... I saw that you said you detangled for 40 min during the clay step. It made me wonder if I'm not doing something right because I'm definitely not that detailed. So what are you doing? I just kinda glob it on, smooth, and rake. What's your recipe? That might explain it cuz I use a lot of other stuff that might increase slip (ie, slippery elm bark powder, marshmallow root powder) and therefore cut time.

eta: @faithVA, you were right.  I made my clay mix thinner and it worked just as well as the thicker one.


----------



## GGsKin (May 15, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> So, let me ask you... I saw that you said you detangled for 40 min during the clay step. It made me wonder if I'm not doing something right because I'm definitely not that detailed. So what are you doing? I just kinda glob it on, smooth, and rake. What's your recipe? That might explain it cuz I use a lot of other stuff that might increase slip (ie, slippery elm bark powder, marshmallow root powder) and therefore cut time.
> 
> eta: @faithVA, you were right.  I made my clay mix thinner and it worked just as well as the thicker one.



My recipe is a few scoops of rhassoul + bentonite, water, ACV (and silk amino acids). The mix has good slip. 

My hair is in 4 sections and I apply the clay to my scalp (massaging) and then smooth into my hair. Similar to DubaiDee4c's example of doing someone elses hair. I go back through the section, applying more clay, smoothing and separating, removing shed hairs. Then I stretch and smooth the section together, clip it up and move on to the next.


----------



## Honey Bee (May 15, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> My recipe is a few scoops of rhassoul + bentonite, water, ACV (*and silk amino acids*). The mix has good slip. My hair is in 4 sections and I apply the clay to my scalp  and the


YES!! I wanted to incorporate them, but I felt they wouldn't be right on this reggie. Yes, girl!!


----------



## GGsKin (May 15, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> YES!! I wanted to incorporate them, but I felt they wouldn't be right on this reggie. Yes, girl!!



I know what you mean. I didn't want to hinder my hair from receiving moisture but my hair feels great with them ( smoother I think). Since getting it, I've used them on every wash (barring the last one) and I haven't noticed anything negative other than the strong smell- which disappears (or is much less noticable) once mixed with the clay.


----------



## Honey Bee (May 15, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I know what you mean. *I didn't want to hinder my hair from receiving moisture but my hair feels great with them ( smoother I think).* Since getting it, I've used them on every wash (barring the last one) and I haven't noticed anything negative other than the strong smell- which disappears (or is much less noticable) once mixed with the clay.


Agreed, fine 4a is tricky. My hair always did well with SAA's.

Oan, I'm wondering if I'm medium- low porosity now. I was hi po relaxed, of course, but I'm just getting to know my natural hair. I notice that diluted and/ or warm product soaks in best. I guess the technical valuation doesn't matter as long as I know what works.


----------



## GGsKin (May 15, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Agreed, fine 4a is tricky. My hair always did well with SAA's.
> 
> Oan, I'm wondering if I'm medium- low porosity now. I was hi po relaxed, of course, but I'm just getting to know my natural hair. I notice that diluted and/ or warm product soaks in best. *I guess the technical valuation doesn't matter as long as I know what works.*



I totally agree with you.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 15, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Cattypus1 do you leave the clay in overnight?


I did this time. I really, really love the clay step and my hair seems to love it too.


----------



## GGsKin (May 16, 2015)

pelohello said:


> .... I really want to incorporate shea butter into my reggie. I'm thinking of using the shea butter as a pre-ACV. When I was relaxed, I would use warm shea butter as a pre-poo to finger detangle. Since doing the MHM I really don't have to finger detangle, cause I don't really have tangles like that. I might use the shea butter as a hot oil treatment or use it mid week to refreshen my hair. IDK.



@pelohello Did you ever incorporate shea butter? I've been thinking about this lately, and I just happened to stumble back and see your post. I'm thinking about maybe using on my ends. I don't know why I haven't tried it yet... Actually, it's probably just laziness that has stopped me.


----------



## discodumpling (May 16, 2015)

Sitting with my clay before another errand running activity packed Saturday   I finally got that liquid consistency with a super simple clay recipe...it is indeed the ACV that keeps the liquid consistency . I actually used a squirt bottle to apply it! 
I've also come to the realization that my hair will never have those cute little spirals ala @AbsyBlvd  with this method...I think MH will look different on us all and I remain excited to see what my hairs version of Maximum Hydration will be! I still have waves, curls, kinks and napps all learning to coexist in the same head. 

Anyway todays process
Shampoo wash with TJTTT
Clay--Rhassoul, ACV, Jojoba &Pracaxi oils and Water. 
Leavein- Ion
Gel-LA Looks yellow...still trying to figure this gel out. I've used too much, and too little, and i'm trying to find the balance. 

Enjoy your Saturday ladies!


----------



## Guinan (May 16, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @pelohello Did you ever incorporate shea butter? I've been thinking about this lately, and I just happened to stumble back and see your post. I'm thinking about maybe using on my ends. I don't know why I haven't tried it yet... Actually, it's probably just laziness that has stopped me.


 
Yes, i have incorporated shea butter into my reggie. I use either 1tsp or 1tbsp in my clay mixture; in lieu of using olive oil. I love it, cause it gives me a nice shine andmy hair feels soft. However, if you use too much, ur hair will feel coated


----------



## Guinan (May 16, 2015)

I need to find a new styler with hold that doesn't flake when I use my curlformers. I used la bella hair gel and it caused some flakes mainly towards the front of my hair. I was able to get rid of majority of the flakes by using an argon oil heat protectant and chi hair spray. Maybe I'll try my homemade fsg


----------



## CoveredGirl (May 16, 2015)

Just came here to report that this method has COMPLETELY transformed my dry, brittle 4a hair! Not only has it changed the texture but my hair is now soft to the touch both wet and dry and there's absolutely no breakage! I definitely see me being able to reach my hair goals this time around. I can't stop playing in my spirals!

Now I must admit, the PJ in me still has withdrawals (I reported in the Sally's BOGO thread that I purchased some SheaMoisture Pro and Design essentials stuff) but it's all going back, even the free stuff due to MHM! I've finally found what works for me---- *after 13 years of being on this forum lol *Now if only I could figure out what will increase my extremely slow growth rate!

Thanks guys


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 16, 2015)

Back to Max Hydration  method, but with a  twist.  Today, I used a clarifying shampoo  before the  CLT. When I  applied the treatment, my curls super popped!  LOL!  Now, according to the new version, you only need to do the clarifying  shampoo at the beginning of the treatment and no more after that. I then used my bentonite clay mixed with acv and aloe vera gel. My curls were still very defined.  The new version leaves out the leave conditioner and proceeds to the botanical gel step.  I did add the KCC,  but then regretted doing it  because I wanted to do two strand twists.  I did them,but added Camille Rose almond jai butter on top to finish. I am doing a personal protective style challenge and  daily exercise so don't feel like doing my hair every day. I think it came out okay.


----------



## snoop (May 17, 2015)

snoop said:


> I had some help washing out the remaining clay from my hair.  I can't believe how much was stuck in there!!!
> 
> Yesterday, I made some flax seed "jelly" and tried it out today (stiffened it up by adding xanthan gum and added some other things like humectants and proteins).  I used it after water rinsing and it made detangling sooo easy!  Just for that step I plan on using it for the next little while.  However, I noticed that where I got some on my neck and forehead it turned white.  I'm hoping that my hair isn't going to look ashy as a result.  I might try adding a bit of oil over it when I use it tomorrow.



So I did a water wash yesterday because there were I was heavy handed and it globbed in some areas.   I guess it was the combination of all of the proteins but my hair felt really strong as I was washing it.  I might have to use it as a protein treatment instead of an everyday gel.  Well see. 

I used a small amount yesterday then applied some oil on top but my hair doesn't feel particularly soft.  I think I'll have to go back to LOCing again or at least using a moisturizer.


----------



## discodumpling (May 17, 2015)

I've tried to be good by slowly trimming away this color but it's not going fast enough, After almost 6 months of monthly trimming I still have at least 2 inches to cut. My colored ends are just a splitting and a snapping away! They are dry and velcro like despite daily conditioning. I'm thinking about dyeing it darker. at least I won't see the damage anymore. Of course i'll still keep trimming but I won't be so bothered by the damage cause for me out of sight = out of mind! Stay tuned...my next post might be with a new hair colour!


----------



## hairtimes5 (May 17, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> I've tried to be good by slowly trimming away this color but it's not going fast enough, After almost 6 months of monthly trimming I still have at least 2 inches to cut. My colored ends are just a splitting and a snapping away! They are dry and velcro like despite daily conditioning. I'm thinking about dyeing it darker. at least I won't see the damage anymore. Of course i'll still keep trimming but I won't be so bothered by the damage cause for me out of sight = out of mind! Stay tuned...my next post might be with a new hair colour!



I hear you! I was feeling the same way about the color on my ends. It's gone now and I tell you, my hair is in much better condition. Right before cutting it I was thinking of doing the same thing, applying a darker color.

Oan, you would think that with my regimen being a total of 15-20 mins now that I would do my hair more often, but sadly I don't. I've been averaging about once a week because my wngs are holding up so well. So starting today I want to start back washing or water rinsing every 2-3 days. I need to feed my hair the water she deserves


----------



## hairtimes5 (May 17, 2015)

Today's wng


----------



## AJellyCake (May 17, 2015)

Hi!

Can someone share the link to the site where the modified method (clay and gel only) is posted please?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## faithVA (May 17, 2015)

AJellyCake said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can someone share the link to the site where the modified method (clay and gel only) is posted please?
> 
> Thanks!!!!



http://dubaidee4c.blogspot.com/2015/02/revised-max-hydration-method-regimen-my.html


----------



## nomadpixi (May 18, 2015)

Just a question:  I've read a few posts about people following Aketafitgirl's MHM . Is there anywhere on her channel that she says she's low porosity? Has anyone with low porosity here tried using the ACV with any success? I'm halfway to max hydration but got there using the Pinkecube challenge with baking soda and conditioner but now do that only intermittently.


----------



## werenumber2 (May 18, 2015)

How often are you all doing the Cherry Lola Treatment? I did the CLT along with MHM yesterday for the first time in forever and I had forgotten how nice it is.


----------



## faithVA (May 18, 2015)

nomadpixi said:


> Just a question:  I've read a few posts
> about people following Aketafitgirl's MHM . Is there anywhere on her channel that she says she's low porosity? Has anyone with low porosity here tried using the ACV with any success? I'm halfway to max hydration but got there using the Pinkecube challenge with baking soda and conditioner but now do that only intermittently.



You shouldn't have any issue using ACV for step 1 especially if you are just using gel for the last step. You can also try buffering shampoo or castille soap with conditioner to give yourself some other options. You also can do a weaker version of the clay wash for step 1. Anything cleansing but not drying for step 1 may be a good alternative.

I don't have an answer about Aketafitgirl's porosity.


----------



## faithVA (May 18, 2015)

werenumber2 said:


> How often are you all doing the Cherry Lola Treatment? I did the CLT along with MHM yesterday for the first time in forever and I had forgotten how nice it is.



I only do it once a month if that. I said I would do it every 2 weeks but it is just too time consuming for my hair so have to stick to once a month.


----------



## GGsKin (May 18, 2015)

nomadpixi said:


> Just a question:  I've read a few posts about people following Aketafitgirl's MHM . Is there anywhere on her channel that she says she's low porosity? Has anyone with low porosity here tried using the ACV with any success? I'm halfway to max hydration but got there using the Pinkecube challenge with baking soda and conditioner but now do that only intermittently.



Aketafitgirl always said she used Curly Girl method to achieve maximum hydration. I can't remember if she was lo or hi porosity but I am thinking high for some reason. I am low and have used diluted ACV to clarify with no issues.


----------



## Guinan (May 18, 2015)

nomadpixi said:


> Just a question:  I've read a few posts about people following Aketafitgirl's MHM . Is there anywhere on her channel that she says she's low porosity? Has anyone with low porosity here tried using the ACV with any success? I'm halfway to max hydration but got there using the Pinkecube challenge with baking soda and conditioner but now do that only intermittently.



I'm lo porosity and I've only used ACV to clarify. I have not had any issues. My mixture is either 2oz of ACV & 6oz of water or I use equal parts ; so 4oz of ACV & 4oz of water.


----------



## PuddingPop (May 18, 2015)

So I called my self doing the regimen this morning and I was so disappointed with the results.  I just kept looking at my hair all day saying it just didn't look right this time and didn't come out as good as before. I have curls but they're just not defined and frizzy like.  It just dawned om me a little while ago that I didn't put nare bit of clay on my hair, not a drop  .  I did CLCT, DC, Leave in and gel but I completely forgot the clay step somehow.  I don't know how I missed it .  Well i'm throwing this struggly wng in a puff tomorrow and i'll repeat the regimen the correct way on Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 18, 2015)

PuddingPop said:


> So I called my self doing the regimen this morning and I was so disappointed with the results.  I just kept looking at my hair all day saying it just didn't look right this time and didn't come out as good as before. I have curls but they're just not defined and frizzy like.  It just dawned om me a little while ago that I didn't put nare bit of clay on my hair, not a drop  .  I did CLCT, DC, Leave in and gel but I completely forgot the clay step somehow.  I don't know how I missed it .  Well i'm throwing this struggly wng in a puff tomorrow and i'll repeat the regimen the correct way on Wednesday or Thursday.



It be like that sometimes, Lol!  Yesterday I almost forgot to do the CLCT on DD, she hasn't had one in months.  Wheew, I'm glad I caught it though.  I'm sure you'll have better results tomorrow with the clay


----------



## discodumpling (May 18, 2015)

It is done. Pics in the AM. I'm already dissatisfied as I went to dark but it's no biggie i'll use a shade or 2 lighter in the fall. For now imma just chill with my new dark brown hair  At least I got rid of those awful red ends! 
I used a protein reconstructor to restore my curls and i'll be sleeping with the moisture compliment. I'll rinse, leave-in and gel in the AM.


----------



## discodumpling (May 19, 2015)

http://[URL=http://s207.photobucket.com/user/Discodumpling/media/20150519_080829_zpsfgnwynhd.jpg.html][IMG]http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb36/Discodumpling/20150519_080829_zpsfgnwynhd.jpg
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Yaaaaaaaayyyy! It's all one colour. And my curls survived the process. Life is good


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 19, 2015)

snoop said:


> I had some help washing out the remaining clay from my hair.  I can't believe how much was stuck in there!!!
> 
> Yesterday, I made some flax seed "jelly" and tried it out today (stiffened it up by adding xanthan gum and added some other things like humectants and proteins).  I used it after water rinsing and it made detangling sooo easy!  Just for that step I plan on using it for the next little while.  However, I noticed that where I got some on my neck and forehead it turned white.  I'm hoping that my hair isn't going to look ashy as a result.  I might try adding a bit of oil over it when I use it tomorrow.


Ah, I was meaning to share with you... I use a fogless shower mirror and helps soooo much to see what I'm doing. I can always check if I've rinsed out my hair properly. If you buy two, you can position them to see the back of your head.


----------



## Guinan (May 19, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> Ah, I was meaning to share with you... I use a fogless shower mirror and helps soooo much to see what I'm doing. I can always check if I've rinsed out my hair properly. If you buy two, you can position them to see the back of your head.




I didn't even know they made things like that!! Where did u purchase ur fogless mirror from?


----------



## snoop (May 19, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> Ah, I was meaning to share with you... I use a fogless shower mirror and helps soooo much to see what I'm doing. I can always check if I've rinsed out my hair properly. If you buy two, you can position them to see the back of your head.



Thanks for this suggestion!


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 19, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I didn't even know they made things like that!! Where did u purchase ur fogless mirror from?


 I can't take all the credit... "my" girl Nap85 mentioned this in one of her vids a while back, and it was seriously a DUH! moment





But, er ah, Amazon my friend. I bought the Cassani Fogless shower mirror.... I DID NOT use the included hanger, but instead opted for the mini size command hooks, cause I didn't want to cause damage to the tile shower walls.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 19, 2015)

werenumber2 said:


> How often are you all doing the Cherry Lola Treatment? I did the CLT along with MHM yesterday for the first time in forever and I had forgotten how nice it is.


Every 2 weeks or so. I am sometimes SHOCKED by how wonderful my hair looks after this treatment. And, for clarification... I do the original CLT... not the caramel version, tho, I think the next time I do my CLT, I will add some molasses and see how it does.


----------



## bebezazueta (May 20, 2015)

I have been wanting to do this since I was transitioning. Now that I'm a brand new natural, I'm a little scared. 

My hair is doing well so far. I don't want to mess it up. But it can't hurt right?

Anyone out there who had no hair issues prior to this method, tried it and it did good?!


----------



## Honey Bee (May 20, 2015)

bebezazueta said:


> Anyone out there who had no hair issues prior to this method, tried it and it did good?!


I flirted with this method during my transition, meaning, I dipped in and out, but didn't get overly committed.  I fell off completely during the period immediately before and after my bc. Once I got comfortable with things (read: stopped 'testing' all the products purchased during my transition ), I went back to the method with some amendments. I use shampoo for step one. I do the whole five step process once or twice a week. I'm not super strict about my products, I have fine hair that loves hidden proteins and stuff. As a result of [email protected] things, my hair is probably not as hydrated as it should be... but it's coming along alright. My only remaining issue is ssk's when I go too long between washes, but it's not like I don't know how to fix it. 

My view of the method as a new natural is that it's as good a reggie as any to use as a template. Mix and match as you see fit (ie, I'm adding SAA's somewhere up in here, a la @abysblvd, and I'm bringing back oil rinses, dangit! ). Personally, during my transition, I found out that my hair loves to be clean and shampooed. This method, unlike the ol' cw reggie, aligns with stuff I've already figured out. I've been natural before, but my hair has never been so _happy_! I have some more recent pics one page back, but I've posted throughout the thread, so you can see my progression. Hth! I've long admired your hair from afar.


----------



## hairtimes5 (May 20, 2015)

bebezazueta said:


> I have been wanting to do this since I was transitioning. Now that I'm a brand new natural, I'm a little scared.
> 
> My hair is doing well so far. I don't want to mess it up. But it can't hurt right?
> 
> Anyone out there who had no hair issues prior to this method, tried it and it did good?!


 
I wasn't having any hair issues beforehand. I tried it for 2 reasons, 1. I didn't have a regimen and wanted one for consistency's sake, and 2. I wanted to master the wasn and go. This method has helped with both. I started with the original MHM and switched to the modified a few mos back. I am pretty much at maximum hydration.


----------



## hairtimes5 (May 20, 2015)

So I guess my hair could've benefited from a little protein. Stumbled across some Aubrey's Organics GPB in my stash last night and did an overnight dc with it. My hair felt wonderful upon rinsing and my wng is so light and airy today. I'll be including some protein here and there from now on.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 20, 2015)

Baha_Ma said:


> Just came here to report that this method has COMPLETELY transformed my dry, brittle 4a hair! Not only has it changed the texture but my hair is now soft to the touch both wet and dry and there's absolutely no breakage! I definitely see me being able to reach my hair goals this time around. I can't stop playing in my spirals!
> 
> Now I must admit, the PJ in me still has withdrawals (I reported in the Sally's BOGO thread that I purchased some SheaMoisture Pro and Design essentials stuff) but it's all going back, even the free stuff due to MHM! I've finally found what works for me---- *after 13 years of being on this forum lol *Now if only I could figure out what will increase my extremely slow growth rate!
> 
> Thanks guys


I wouldn't be surprise if you hair growth improves doing this method.
Personally, I have a lot less tangles, can finger comb my hair from root to tip, fewer ssk  and my scalp is healthier than it's ever been. All of these reasons are great reasons to follow this method and will help you attain, maintain, and retain longer hair. Having defined hair, and increased hang time, for me, is like an awesome side effect. Because if I could have all the benefits I listed without definition, I would still do this. Don't get me wrong, I love the definition and hang time.


----------



## bebezazueta (May 20, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I flirted with this method during my transition, meaning, I dipped in and out, but didn't get overly committed.  I fell off completely during the period immediately before and after my bc. Once I got comfortable with things (read: stopped 'testing' all the products purchased during my transition ), I went back to the method with some amendments. I use shampoo for step one. I do the whole five step process once or twice a week. I'm not super strict about my products, I have fine hair that loves hidden proteins and stuff. As a result of [email protected] things, my hair is probably not as hydrated as it should be... but it's coming along alright. My only remaining issue is ssk's when I go too long between washes, but it's not like I don't know how to fix it.
> 
> My view of the method as a new natural is that it's as good a reggie as any to use as a template. Mix and match as you see fit (ie, I'm adding SAA's somewhere up in here, a la @abysblvd, and I'm bringing back oil rinses, dangit! ). Personally, during my transition, I found out that my hair loves to be clean and shampooed. This method, unlike the ol' cw reggie, aligns with stuff I've already figured out. I've been natural before, but my hair has never been so _happy_! I have some more recent pics one page back, but I've posted throughout the thread, so you can see my progression. Hth! I've long admired your hair from afar.



Thanks so much!  Really good to know. 

I like the modified method with shampoo, cherry Lola, clay/acv mix and then AVJ & botanical gel as leave ins. 

I just need to find the recipes!  

So I guess I'll be joining y'all after my vacay


----------



## deborah11 (May 20, 2015)

I used the MHM for about   5 months but I am going to discontinue it because it has created some hair issues for me.  I recently got the komaza hair analysis and my hair has a lot of buildup (probably from the clay)  and appears to be overmoisturized from water staying in the hair strands too long.  Komanza said my hair lacks enough protein.  Maybe the problem is that I did not balance with enough protein because I rarely did the cherry lola.  The baking soda is the cherry lola always made me nervous and for some reason I just stopped feeling it.  I also noticed that my hair started breaking in the back and top, maybe because it was  too wet for too long.  My hair is medium strand density.  The biggest thing for me is that my hair always felt coated and no matter how hard I tried it just seemed that I could never totally rinse the clay out.  You can clearly see hair coating in several of my Komaza hair analysis pics.   I wish the method had worked for me but I have learned  that everything is not for everybody and I will keep it moving.


----------



## bebezazueta (May 20, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I wasn't having any hair issues beforehand. I tried it for 2 reasons, 1. I didn't have a regimen and wanted one for consistency's sake, and 2. I wanted to master the wasn and go. This method has helped with both. I started with the original MHM and switched to the modified a few mos back. I am pretty much at maximum hydration.



AWESOME!

Can't wait to try the modified version. 

Thanks for responding.


----------



## hairtimes5 (May 20, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> I used the MHM for about   5 months but I am going to discontinue it because it has created some hair issues for me.  I recently got the komaza hair analysis and my hair has a lot of buildup (probably from the clay)  and appears to be overmoisturized from water staying in the hair strands too long.  Komanza said my hair lacks enough protein.  Maybe the problem is that I did not balance with enough protein because I rarely did the cherry lola.  The baking soda is the cherry lola always made me nervous and for some reason I just stopped feeling it.  I also noticed that my hair started breaking in the back and top, maybe because it was  too wet for too long.  My hair is medium strand density.  The biggest thing for me is that my hair always felt coated and no matter how hard I tried it just seemed that I could never totally rinse the clay out.  You can clearly see hair coating in several of my Komaza hair analysis pics.   I wish the method had worked for me but I have learned  that everything is not for everybody and I will keep it moving.



This made me think of what I was just saying about using protein. I hadn't did the CLCT or CLT in months, mainly because of the bad reaction my hair started having with baking soda. My hair appeared fine though so I hadn't incorporated any protein until last night when I decided to do an overnight dc with a protein conditioner, really just for the sake of doing it. My hair looks and feels so much better and here I already thought it was looking and feeling great before. For me it is a lesson learned that I have to include protein in my regimen.


----------



## msbettyboop (May 21, 2015)

So I went to braid my hair a few days ago. I washed, conditioned and blow dried and it looked great with fantastic ends!!! . It's the same salon I've been going to for braids for the last 5 years but I haven't been in for almost a year. They were amazed when they saw my hair then I showed them pics of my hair curly after MHM and they refused to believe it wasn't some kind of twist out. lolllll

Two of the salon ladies were going natural and wanted to know the secret cos they have hard hair and mine is really soft. I told them it's hard because of the products they are using, which doesn't work for natural hair. They were gobsmacked when I said I hadn't used a commerical shampoo in nearly 3 years. I wrote an entire notebook of tips before they finally braided my hair but I got the feeling that the ladies didn't really think it was possible and I had some special type of hair . They were both wearing horrendous weaves and one of them had no edges. I told both of them they need to let go of weaves, braids etc and focus on hair health....hopefully, I was able to impart some good knowledge they'll use instead of perpetuating the myth that natural hair is a hard and impossible texture...


----------



## discodumpling (May 21, 2015)

bebezazueta said:


> Anyone out there who had no hair issues prior to this method, tried it and it did good?


I had no issues before MHM. I've been natural for over 7 yrs and have used parts of the MHM regimen at points along my journey. I've known of the benefits of rhassoul clay for many years and it is and will always be a staple in my regi. MHM allowed me to put the pieces together and REALLY understand what my hair needs to thrive and what it needs to GET and STAY healthy. 
As with anything else YOU MUST pick the parts of the regi that resonate with you and your hair. ie. what step makes your curls pop and work to get to your version of maximum hydration. Trust the process & know that it works...you got proof all up and through this thread!


----------



## discodumpling (May 21, 2015)

Ladies i've fully transitioned to real protein from CLT's. The animal protein was not enough for my growing hair. I NEEDED hydrolyzed forms of protein that i've only found through fully commercial products. My hair feels soooooo good lately I feel like i've found my missing link. Protein. At least weekly! That undercarriage that i've been complaining about is FINALLY beginning to hydrate. I'm really excited about the possibilities.


----------



## snoop (May 21, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> What does your hair look like when the clay is on it? I'm curious cause I've read somewhere that the way your hair looks like when the clay is on it gives you an idea of what max hydration could look like. Personally, I sure hope so. But would you be willing to take a pic of how your hair looks while clay is on it?



@DeeLiteFulEKinky

This is what my hair looks like with the Kaolin clay in it (wash from this week).  I've also added a picture from a few of weeks ago with the rhassoul clay in it.  I haven't done the CLCT in a while so maybe I need to do it again?


----------



## GGsKin (May 21, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Ladies i've fully transitioned to real protein from CLT's. The animal protein was not enough for my growing hair. I NEEDED hydrolyzed forms of protein that i've only found through fully commercial products. My hair feels soooooo good lately I feel like i've found my missing link. Protein.



This is me. Hydrolyzed protein is now giving my hair something extra, compared to my results with the CLCT. I think for the most part, when my hair needs protein I'll be reaching for my bottle of conditioner.


----------



## snoop (May 21, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Ladies i've fully transitioned to real protein from CLT's. The animal protein was not enough for my growing hair. I NEEDED hydrolyzed forms of protein that i've only found through fully commercial products. My hair feels soooooo good lately I feel like i've found my missing link. Protein. At least weekly! That undercarriage that i've been complaining about is FINALLY beginning to hydrate. I'm really excited about the possibilities.



In the full MHM regimen aren't we supposed to have been avoiding hydrolyzed proteins?  Just goes to show every head of hair is different. 

Out of curiosity, which ones does your hair like?


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 21, 2015)

snoop said:


> @DeeLiteFulEKinky
> 
> This is what my hair looks like with the Kaolin clay in it (wash from this week).  I've also added a picture from a few of weeks ago with the rhassoul clay in it.  I haven't done the CLCT in a while so maybe I need to do it again?


Why do I feel like the Clay is just sitting on top of your hair? Like your mix is to watery? I'm no expert but I feel like the clay should weigh you hair down and clump your hair more.


----------



## snoop (May 21, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> Why do I feel like the Clay is just sitting on top of your hair? Like your mix is to watery? I'm no expert but I feel like the clay should weigh you hair down and clump your hair more.



I used to mix my clay really thick, like pancake batter until I found dubaidee's  modified mix which is very watery.  I wasn't, however, finger combing the clay through so I want training my hair to clump.  I'm sure I have pictures but you wouldn't see anything spectacular in terms of definition. 

The picture with the rhassoul was the last rhassoul wash where I couldn't get the stuff out again and you can see how watered down it was.  I'll do a clay wash tomorrow and spot test with a thicker mix.


----------



## Holla4mom (May 21, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> I used the MHM for about   5 months but I am going to discontinue it because it has created some hair issues for me.  I recently got the komaza hair analysis and my hair has a lot of buildup (probably from the clay)  and appears to be overmoisturized from water staying in the hair strands too long.  Komanza said my hair lacks enough protein.  Maybe the problem is that I did not balance with enough protein because I rarely did the cherry lola.  The baking soda is the cherry lola always made me nervous and for some reason I just stopped feeling it.  I also noticed that my hair started breaking in the back and top, maybe because it was  too wet for too long.  My hair is medium strand density.  The biggest thing for me is that my hair always felt coated and no matter how hard I tried it just seemed that I could never totally rinse the clay out.  You can clearly see hair coating in several of my Komaza hair analysis pics.   I wish the method had worked for me but I have learned  that everything is not for everybody and I will keep it moving.


Can you share what steps/ products you were using?  I'm wondering with the build-up- were you using conditioner? If so, what was your clarifying step, since you weren't using baking soda?  I'm sorry it didn't work for you. Hopefully we can learn from your experience and feedback.


----------



## Holla4mom (May 22, 2015)

snoop said:


> In the full MHM regimen aren't we supposed to have been avoiding hydrolyzed proteins?  Just goes to show every head of hair is different.
> 
> Out of curiosity, which ones does your hair like?


That's a good question. It seems I remember that the theory is that over time, with low porosity hair, the hydrolyzed proteins build up and make it even more difficult for the hair to get hydrated. The hydrolyzed proteins make the cuticle more difficult to lift and penetrate, which is great for normal and high porosity hair though. Keep us posted in terms of how it works out longer term because it would be good to know if it hair continues to hydrate with adding this back into regimen.


----------



## Holla4mom (May 22, 2015)

snoop said:


> I used to mix my clay really thick, like pancake batter until I found dubaidee's  modified mix which is very watery.  I wasn't, however, finger combing the clay through so I want training my hair to clump.  I'm sure I have pictures but you wouldn't see anything spectacular in terms of definition.
> 
> The picture with the rhassoul was the last rhassoul wash where I couldn't get the stuff out again and you can see how watered down it was.  I'll do a clay wash tomorrow and spot test with a thicker mix.


See I was wondering if it was too thick because it looks like your hair is not soaking up the mixture or getting "wet", especially in the rhassoul pic.   Are you doing modified MHM? If so, did you do the clarifying shampoo before you started?  What is on your hair before you put on the clay (i.e. are you sealing with any products besides a botanical gel?)


----------



## GGsKin (May 22, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> See I was wondering if it was too thick because it looks like your hair is not soaking up the mixture or getting "wet", especially in the rhassoul pic.   Are you doing modified MHM? If so, did you do the clarifying shampoo before you started?  What is on your hair before you put on the clay (i.e. are you sealing with any products besides a botanical gel?)



It's funny because when I saw the rhassoul pic from @snoop, I thought the mix may not have been thick enough, or there wasn't enough of it. I'd use anywhere between 10-12oz of the thicker mix.

I do love this watery mix now but that batter/ milkshake mix (pictured) served me and others well. It was enough to weigh down my hair so that it looked saturated. I'd only add a couple of drops of ACV, vs the couple of spoonfuls I use now. Here's an example of how my hair looked with the thicker clay.


----------



## GGsKin (May 22, 2015)

snoop said:


> In the full MHM regimen aren't we supposed to have been avoiding hydrolyzed proteins?  Just goes to show every head of hair is different.
> 
> Out of curiosity, which ones does your hair like?



PinkeCube does talk about them, particularly the negative effect she had with hydrolyzed wheat protein. But as this forum has shown me, not all protein is the same. After staying away from it for 6 months, I can say that my hair likes keratin. 

I'm not concerned with build up because I am not using protein every wash. I'm not using products that are laden with protein (if they have any at all). And now I am reading the ingredients list on the things I buy- which is something I should've been doing long ago.


----------



## discodumpling (May 22, 2015)

I learned years ago that of all the hydrolyzed proteins wheat was not my friend. I just dont like the feel and texture of my hair after a treatment that has that stuff in it. These days my hair tends towards hydrolyzed keratin and vegetable proteins in that order.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 22, 2015)

With all this protein talk, I wonder if animal protein/yogurt is enough for low porosity gals like myself. For the longest time I thought I was protein sensitive cause my hair would feel HORRENDOUS after a protein treatment. I thought it was my method and that I needed to use a heavy moisturizer after, but nope. 
Same issue, I had harder to manage hair... Also, it took me a long time to realize that what I thought was a need for protein was just a need for moisture. My hair was dry/is dry naturally. And no matter what product I used in the past, I wasn't getting into the hair itself, so maybe now that I am able to get into the shaft the yogurt is enough???


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 22, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> It's funny because when I saw the rhassoul pic from @snoop, I thought the mix may not have been thick enough, or there wasn't enough of it. I woukd use anywhere between 10-12oz of the thicker mix.
> 
> I do love this watery mix now but that batter/ milkshake mix serves me and others well. It was enough to weigh down my hair so that it looked saturated. I'd only add a couple of drops of ACV, vs the couple of spoonfuls I use now.View attachment 327064


That's a good photo of clay consistency... I feel like I haven't seen a whole lot of photos clay mixes it's. I would say my mix is slightly thinner.
Your hair also looks great


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2015)

snoop said:


> In the full MHM regimen aren't we supposed to have been avoiding hydrolyzed proteins?  Just goes to show every head of hair is different.
> 
> Out of curiosity, which ones does your hair like?



Remember the regi was originally for low porosity hair that can't handle the build up. If her hair was acting right before the regimen it is highly unlikely that she is low porosity. Sounds like her hair is normal porosity which has much more leeway in what it likes and can handle.


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> PinkeCube does talk about them, particularly the negative effect she had with hydrolyzed wheat protein. But as this forum has shown me, not all protein is the same. After staying away from it for 6 months, I can say that my hair likes keratin.
> 
> I'm not concerned with build up because I am not using protein every wash. I'm not using products that are laden with protein (if they have any at all). And now I am reading the ingredients list on the things I buy- which is something I should've been doing long ago.



My hair likes keratin as well. You are right, all proteins are not the same. Some sit on the hair and some actually get to the strand. I use and love Komaza's protein. Works like a charm every time.


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> With all this protein talk, I wonder if animal protein/yogurt is enough for low porosity gals like myself. For the longest time I thought I was protein sensitive cause my hair would feel HORRENDOUS after a protein treatment. I thought it was my method and that I needed to use a heavy moisturizer after, but nope.
> Same issue, I had harder to manage hair... Also, it took me a long time to realize that what I thought was a need for protein was just a need for moisture. My hair was dry/is dry naturally. And no matter what product I used in the past, I wasn't getting into the hair itself, so maybe now that I am able to get into the shaft the yogurt is enough???



I think you said you are using the original clt, correct? Are you using the liquid aminos? The reason they were advocating the clct was the balance of moisture and protein. With the frequency of the washing and the extra moisture the hair is getting, the extra protein is needed. I don't think yogurt is enough if doing this method every 3 days even for low porosity.

I would recommend doing the full clct or using a keratin protein on a regular schedule based on your hair.


----------



## snoop (May 22, 2015)

Ugh!  Now I feel like my hair is not going to accept this regimen.   I know that a few years ago I was very low po hair -- my hair would take quite a bit of time to get wet in the shower.  Now it feels as though it's getting wet very quickly, but I've also been noticing what you guys have been pointing out:  water sits on top of my hair.  I don't think I have a coating of anything more than a little oil which I've been using infrequently (light or medium oils) or sebum which I've been trying to coat my hair with on the days when I water wash/wet.

So, as promised, I took a bunch of pictures (and made a mess in the bathroom in the process!  And got some clay in my eye.  All in the name of science!  HAHA!)  I made sure to thicken the clay.  I tested one section not clarified and the other clarified.  In each set of three I show after wetting or clarifying, then with the clay, then after the final rinse.  

Someone asked about the gel.  I made flax seed gel with marshmallow root, slippery elm, bamboo extract, magnesium sulfate and some xanthan gum for texture.  It was a bit better than when I just used flax seed, slippery elm and marshmallow root.  I don't really like gel and found that it nor the KCCC doesn't make my hair feel soft.  Maybe the protein from the flax seed?

Side note:  I've gone back to washing my hair in twists.  I know that's not part of the regimen, but my shedding is horrible and I think that the daily manipulation is making it worse.


----------



## GGsKin (May 22, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> That's a good photo of clay consistency... I feel like I haven't seen a whole lot of photos clay mixes it's. I would say my mix is slightly thinner.
> Your hair also looks great



Thanks @DeeLiteFulEKinky this is what my clay mix used to look like. Now, with more ACV it is much runnier and I make more of a mess, but it works just the same. That batter/milkshake consistency works well when squeezing and smoothing into the hair. It actually weighs the hair down rather that just running off..
My very first clay mix with MHM was super duper runny and it didn't do a blasted thing for my hair back then.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I think you said you are using the original clt, correct? Are you using the liquid aminos? The reason they were advocating the clct was the balance of moisture and protein. With the frequency of the washing and the extra moisture the hair is getting, the extra protein is needed. I don't think yogurt is enough if doing this method every 3 days even for low porosity.
> 
> I would recommend doing the full clct or using a keratin protein on a regular schedule based on your hair.


I do use the liquid amnios, that and full fat Greek yogurt and baking soda. That's it. But I may increase the frequency from every 2/3 weeks to 1x a week first.  
I usually feel like I need the clt when my hair is stretching before snapping. That is my indication.

Also, let me ask this question that's been on my mind for a while... 
If the ph needs to be on the higher side to open the cuticle (8/9) how can the cherry Lola caramel treatment with a lower ph closer to neutral really work and get in the hair? I know of 2 ways that open the cuticle, heat and higher ph. What say you beautiful people? 
This lack of understanding is why I primarily use baking soda in the 1st step and use the original clt.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 22, 2015)

snoop said:


> Ugh!  Now I feel like my hair is not going to accept this regimen.   I know that a few years ago I was very low po hair -- my hair would take quite a bit of time to get wet in the shower.  Now it feels as though it's getting wet very quickly, but I've also been noticing what you guys have been pointing out:  water sits on top of my hair.  I don't think I have a coating of anything more than a little oil which I've been using infrequently (light or medium oils) or sebum which I've been trying to coat my hair with on the days when I water wash/wet.
> 
> So, as promised, I took a bunch of pictures (and made a mess in the bathroom in the process!  And got some clay in my eye.  All in the name of science!  HAHA!)  I made sure to thicken the clay.  I tested one section not clarified and the other clarified.  In each set of three I show after wetting or clarifying, then with the clay, then after the final rinse.
> 
> ...


What clay is that? 
I think it looks like it's sitting on your hair better than your last post. And the clarified pics seems better than non clarified. How does the hair feel? Which side feels more moisturized? I think I see some definition and clumping on the very ends. 
As far as increased shedding, do you finger detangle with the clay in? I personally can't detangle *well* with the clay step. I can rake and separate but not detangle. So I detangle in the previous step of DC with diluted conditioner. Also... I forget if you already posted this, but how long have you been doing this, what products are you using from start to finish and are you doing the original method or modified? If modified, have you tried original and if so, why did you switch? 
I think a lot of this is trial and error until things fall into place.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 22, 2015)

Okay, I need some input... Every so often I want to put my hair "away" and mini twist it or do some twist extensions. How would I do that and still ensure I take care of my hair. Clay would obviously be out of the question. Co washing maybe every 3 days?

Eta: I'm also the type that takes twists out after 2 weeks cause I miss my hair. Go figure


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2015)

snoop said:


> Ugh!  Now I feel like my hair is not going to accept this regimen.   I know that a few years ago I was very low po hair -- my hair would take quite a bit of time to get wet in the shower.  Now it feels as though it's getting wet very quickly, but I've also been noticing what you guys have been pointing out:  water sits on top of my hair.  I don't think I have a coating of anything more than a little oil which I've been using infrequently (light or medium oils) or sebum which I've been trying to coat my hair with on the days when I water wash/wet.
> 
> So, as promised, I took a bunch of pictures (and made a mess in the bathroom in the process!  And got some clay in my eye.  All in the name of science!  HAHA!)  I made sure to thicken the clay.  I tested one section not clarified and the other clarified.  In each set of three I show after wetting or clarifying, then with the clay, then after the final rinse.
> 
> ...



Did you clarify with a shampoo before you got started with the regimen? If not you may want to do so.

You don't have to use gel for your last step unless you really want to do a wng. I rarely use a gel. And if you want to wash in twist, wash in twist. It's not that serious.

Are you doing the full regimen or the modified? If you are doing the full regimen, try the modified before you give up the method. I didn't go back to read your initial post to see which one you are doing.


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> I do use the liquid amnios, that and full fat Greek yogurt and baking soda. That's it. But I may increase the frequency from every 2/3 weeks to 1x a week first.
> I usually feel like I need the clt when my hair is stretching before snapping. That is my indication.
> 
> Also, let me ask this question that's been on my mind for a while...
> ...



I don't think you need to do it every week. I think that is overdoing it. Every 2 to 3 weeks is good.

The ph of your hair is sitting at a 4.5 to 5.5. A 7 opens the cuticles some. It's just not major. But since you are allowing the clct to sit for 1+ hours and hopefully baggying or wrapping your hair in plastic, which gives you the added heat, that enables the hair to absorb what it needs. 

My opinion is, if you are using a high ph, then the timeframe needs to be short. I would not routinely do a high ph and a long timeframe. To me keeping the hair in an unnatural state of long periods of time can eventually lead to some degradation of the hair strands.


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> Okay, I need some input... Every so often I want to put my hair "away" and mini twist it or do some twist extensions. How would I do that and still ensure I take care of my hair. Clay would obviously be out of the question. Co washing maybe every 3 days?
> 
> Eta: I'm also the type that takes twists out after 2 weeks cause I miss my hair. Go figure



If you are doing the full regimen, you can do step 1 with acv, then use a diluted conditioner to condition, use a diluted leave-in and then seal with a product of your choice. I think as long as you keep your hydrated with water at least every 3 days you should be OK. You may not see increased curl definition but you will still be working on hydrating your hair. If you are only leaving them in a month this should work fine.


----------



## kiannack (May 22, 2015)

I started doing the CLCT without baking soda once a week (with no change in results). I feel that after doing the treatment is the only time I see progress in my hair.


----------



## Guinan (May 22, 2015)

I plan on doing this method and wearing wng's almost everyday, up until I put my braids in. I want to enjoy my hair before it does its summer hibernation. lol 

I plan on doing MHM while in braids; however the only thing that I will skip is the clay.


----------



## Guinan (May 22, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> Okay, I need some input... Every so often I want to put my hair "away" and mini twist it or do some twist extensions. How would I do that and still ensure I take care of my hair. Clay would obviously be out of the question. Co washing maybe every 3 days?
> 
> Eta: I'm also the type that takes twists out after 2 weeks cause I miss my hair. Go figure



I agree with what faith said, as long as your keeping your hair moisturized every 3 days you should be fine. My plan is to wash/DC 1-2 a week.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (May 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I don't think you need to do it every week. I think that is overdoing it. Every 2 to 3 weeks is good.
> 
> The ph of your hair is sitting at a 4.5 to 5.5. A 7 opens the cuticles some. It's just not major. But since you are allowing the clct to sit for 1+ hours and hopefully baggying or wrapping your hair in plastic, which gives you the added heat, that enables the hair to absorb what it needs.
> 
> My opinion is, if you are using a high ph, then the timeframe needs to be short. I would not routinely do a high ph and a long timeframe. To me keeping the hair in an unnatural state of long periods of time can eventually lead to some degradation of the hair strands.


I totally agree with you on higher ph shorter time frame. I've amended my routine so that:
Clarify with bs and tjttt and right after I apply it and ensure its on in every section (i.e. apply then go back through a 2nd time) I wash it out in the order I applied it. I used to leave it on for 20 or more minutes after applying in the manner I describe but realize I don't need to do that to open the cuticles and get the desired effect. I do the same with my deep conditioning step but really take my time and finger detangle each section throughly. I also warm the conditioner.
This worked  well the last couple of washes and it cuts down on the time too.
I leave the clay on for at least 30 mins after my application technique.

The only thing up in the air is my leave in/seal step and the protein treatments (which I didn't think was an issue until the surge in protein posts here recently).
As far as sealing... Yesterday's wash I only used diluted kccc, my hair is still wet now but I'm wearing a scarf around the house and will take down my chunky twist before DH and I go out for dinner cause (Singing Tony Toni Tone- Anniversary)


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> I totally agree with you on higher ph shorter time frame. I've amended my routine so that:
> Clarify with bs and tjttt and right after I apply it and ensure its on in every section (i.e. apply then go back through a 2nd time) I wash it out in the order I applied it. I used to leave it on for 20 or more minutes after applying in the manner I describe but realize I don't need to do that to open the cuticles and get the desired effect. I do the same with my deep conditioning step but really take my time and finger detangle each section throughly. I also warm the conditioner.
> This worked  well the last couple of washes and it cuts down on the time too.
> I leave the clay on for at least 30 mins after my application technique.
> ...



Happy Anniversary!


----------



## GGsKin (May 22, 2015)

Happy Anniversary @DeeLiteFulEKinky


----------



## Holla4mom (May 22, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> I totally agree with you on higher ph shorter time frame. I've amended my routine so that:
> Clarify with bs and tjttt and right after I apply it and ensure its on in every section (i.e. apply then go back through a 2nd time) I wash it out in the order I applied it. I used to leave it on for 20 or more minutes after applying in the manner I describe but realize I don't need to do that to open the cuticles and get the desired effect. I do the same with my deep conditioning step but really take my time and finger detangle each section throughly. I also warm the conditioner.
> This worked  well the last couple of washes and it cuts down on the time too.
> I leave the clay on for at least 30 mins after my application technique.
> ...


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## GGsKin (May 22, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> With all this protein talk, I wonder if animal protein/yogurt is enough for low porosity gals like myself. For the longest time I thought I was protein sensitive cause my hair would feel HORRENDOUS after a protein treatment. I thought it was my method and that I needed to use a heavy moisturizer after, but nope.
> Same issue, I had harder to manage hair... Also, it took me a long time to realize that what I thought was a need for protein was just a need for moisture. My hair was dry/is dry naturally. And no matter what product I used in the past, I wasn't getting into the hair itself, so maybe now that I am able to get into the shaft the yogurt is enough???



Experts tend to believe that only hydrolyzed protein enters the hair shaft and is the only protein that can have any real effect on the hair. I guess I share a similar mindset, however I will not deny the effects of the CLCT. It really did make some difference, just not as dramatic or as longlasting as actually using a proper protein conditioner.


----------



## snoop (May 22, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> What clay is that?
> I think it looks like it's sitting on your hair better than your last post. And the clarified pics seems better than non clarified. How does the hair feel? Which side feels more moisturized? I think I see some definition and clumping on the very ends.
> As far as increased shedding, do you finger detangle with the clay in? I personally can't detangle *well* with the clay step. I can rake and separate but not detangle. So I detangle in the previous step of DC with diluted conditioner. Also... I forget if you already posted this, but how long have you been doing this, what products are you using from start to finish and are you doing the original method or modified? If modified, have you tried original and if so, why did you switch?
> I think a lot of this is trial and error until things fall into place.



So the clay that I used in this wash was kaolin clay.  I posted earlier about how this batch of rhassoul clay was so hard to wash out I actually had to have someone come and help me wash it (and they weren't even sure that they got everything out).  I've been washing with rhassoul for about two years and making them as thick as the kaolin mix that I photographed.  I like how the kaolin makes my hair feel (very soft), but I think that it's conditioning properties are causing my hair NOT to clump.  BUT, it washes out easily -- or I think that I've managed to wash it all out this morning.  The consistency of this clay is the same as cocoa powder -- very fine and light.

One side does not feel more moisturized than the next.  I started out doing the wng, but switched to twists since my roots would stay dry for too long and I wasn't comfortable with that.  (Something to think about:  The month before I started this I did water washing only for 4 weeks.  With full sebum coverage your hair dries faster.  I'm not sure if that is something that this technique is bucking against on my hair?)

As for the shedding I'm 5 months post partum so it comes with the territory.  I can kind of detangle with the clay but this process has allowed me to detangle under the running water.  Even raking a separating is causing hair to fall out.  I tried the full regimen a few months ago but couldn't hack it, then I tried again, but switched to the modified because it was almost identical to my regular wash routine.  Also, I can get it done faster which is key for me if I want to wash my hair period.  (I have 3 kids under the age of 5.)

So basically, I clay wash (recently with the very runny consistency from dubaidee recipes, but previously to pancake mix consistency), rinse, and sometimes seal sometimes no.  If I seal it might be with some broccoli seed oil; flax seed gel, or a combination of almond/macadamia oil+flax seed gel.  When I started I clarified then did the CLCT, but haven't done the treatment since.   It would have been at the beginning of March.  Heh.  Maybe that's the problem....


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 25, 2015)

I'm just about six months into my natural hair journey and the max hydration method; regular and modified.  I am sad to report that my hair is not much hydrated or defined than when I first began.  My wet and product free hair looks a hot mess, my dry and product free hair is a hot mess and my hair with gel (KCCC) IS a hot mess when it dries.  I'm losing hope that its even possible at all for me and have momentarily considered the creamy crack again, cutting it all the way down to 1/2", wearing breads to hide my hair from my own eyes.  I have stared in the mirror nearly crying and saying how much I hate my hair.  Its still a dry frizzy mess and I regret my BC so much because I can't do anything to it but attempt 
wng with gel which looks fine while wet...I'm so over hard hair but creams laugh at my hair.  It's fine, weightless and even coiless.  At least I don't have ugly and gray hair tho...I'm glad I colored it or else I might've sank into a depression.  Vent over.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 25, 2015)

AJellyCake said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can someone share the link to the site where the modified method (clay and gel only) is posted please?
> 
> Thanks!!!!



You will love the results! I did! I think I will go back to the wash n gos. I missed them during my twists. One thing I learned is my hair loves to be brushed.  My finger detangled twists did not hold, but the brushed ones did. I believe I will do the protective styles after the summer ends or when it gets cooler.


----------



## faithVA (May 25, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm just about six months into my natural hair journey and the max hydration method; regular and modified.  I am sad to report that my hair is not much hydrated or defined than when I first began.  My wet and product free hair looks a hot mess, my dry and product free hair is a hot mess and my hair with gel (KCCC) IS a hot mess when it dries.  I'm losing hope that its even possible at all for me and have momentarily considered the creamy crack again, cutting it all the way down to 1/2", wearing breads to hide my hair from my own eyes.  I have stared in the mirror nearly crying and saying how much I hate my hair.  Its still a dry frizzy mess and I regret my BC so much because I can't do anything to it but attempt
> wng with gel which looks fine while wet...I'm so over hard hair but creams laugh at my hair.  It's fine, weightless and even coiless.  At least I don't have ugly and gray hair tho...I'm glad I colored it or else I might've sank into a depression.  Vent over.


Im sorry you are having a tough time. There was a time when you first started where you were making progress and posted pictures with good results. Maybe you need to get back to basics. When was the last time you clarified with shampoo or did a real protein keratin treatment? 

Have you stopped using bentonite and baking soda?

Walk us through what you are doing and maybe we can help.


----------



## HopefulOne (May 25, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm just about six months into my natural hair journey and the max hydration method; regular and modified.  I am sad to report that my hair is not much hydrated or defined than when I first began.  My wet and product free hair looks a hot mess, my dry and product free hair is a hot mess and my hair with gel (KCCC) IS a hot mess when it dries.  I'm losing hope that its even possible at all for me and have momentarily considered the creamy crack again, cutting it all the way down to 1/2", wearing breads to hide my hair from my own eyes.  I have stared in the mirror nearly crying and saying how much I hate my hair.  Its still a dry frizzy mess and I regret my BC so much because I can't do anything to it but attempt
> wng with gel which looks fine while wet...I'm so over hard hair but creams laugh at my hair.  It's fine, weightless and even coiless.  At least I don't have ugly and gray hair tho...I'm glad I colored it or else I might've sank into a depression.  Vent over.


We are with you Kiwi and you will get over this rough patch and your hair will do what you want.  Stay away from the crack. I know  Faith will have an idea for you


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Im sorry you are having a tough time. There was a time when you first started where you were making progress and posted pictures with good results. Maybe you need to get back to basics. When was the last time you clarified with shampoo or did a real protein keratin treatment?
> 
> Have you stopped using bentonite and baking soda?
> 
> Walk us through what you are doing and maybe we can help.



@faithVA its so weird how you read my mind.  After I posted earlier I brainstormed and said what the heck, imma go old school.  I clarified with Redken Chelating/clarifying shampoo and did a hard protein treatment with Redken Extreme builder plus with heat.  My hair felt conditioned so I didn't do a DC.  I decided to add 1 tbsp Aztec Calcium Betonite clay to 2 tbsp Rhassoul and added EO, Argan oil and ACV.  This mix exploded like crazy after shaking it.  My clay never reacted like this before.  Anyway, I left it on for about an hour or so.  After I rinsed I omitted the leave in because my hair was conditioned enough then applied KCCC.  My hair haven't looked this good wet or dry in a long time.  My hair wet but with no products still lacked definition but I was satisfied with the dry"ing" results.  Completely dry is better than before.

I examine my hair all the time and I can honestly say that my hair is probably finer than anyone else's hair I've ever seen.  It has no weight to it at all and products build up extremely fast. I'm going to repeat today's regimen monthly to see how well my hair responds long term. 

To answer your other questions, I have not done the BS clarify since starting the modified regimen but I have cleansed with shampoo though.  I think I even did the same Redken protein treatment immediately after my permanent color application.  The only other thing I added today that i haven't used in a whike was the bentonite clay.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 25, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> We are with you Kiwi and you will get over this rough patch and your hair will do what you want.  Stay away from the crack. I know  Faith will have an idea for you


Thanks @HopefulOne.  I really don't want to be a crack head again...


----------



## Guinan (May 25, 2015)

I will try to post. I haven't been able to access the site since Friday and I am having withdrawal from y'all . The site keeps crashing . Bout to start mhm!!!!!


----------



## Honey Bee (May 25, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I examine my hair all the time and I can honestly say that my hair is probably finer than anyone else's hair I've ever seen.  It has no weight to it at all and products build up extremely fast.


I have super fine hair too, it weighs nothing, sticks up with the slightest provocation, etc. So, my new and improved wng method is to use bigger sections than I used to. I don't mean that I apply product to larger sections, I still part my hair into the same rows. What I mean is, instead of individuating each and every curl singly (tedious and time consuming), shaking, and drying, I might let two or three curls clump together and then smooth/ rake/ or doodle as usual, and dry. Therefore, each curl has more weight on it while it dries. Once I get it down pat, I'll post pics to explain. You might need more length to see the effect, idk.


----------



## GGsKin (May 26, 2015)

I too have been having withdrawal from here lol. I washed my hair on Sunday- water rinse, clay, oil and gel. 

This time, I decided to stop being lazy and use some shea butter. I melted some in a water bath, and after applying my usual grapeseed and sunflower oils, I applied the liquid shea butter to the length and ends.

This added step left my hair feeling moisturised and so soft once dried. So much so that there is no real need to wash my hair again today, but I'm not sure I'll put it off- the way the rest of the week has me...

I will try this again to really see how my hair responds. It'd be good to add shea butter (the white one) back into the mix (I used it throughout my transition for braids).


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 26, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I have super fine hair too, it weighs nothing, sticks up with the slightest provocation, etc. So, my new and improved wng method is to use bigger sections than I used to. I don't mean that I apply product to larger sections, I still part my hair into the same rows. What I mean is, instead of individuating each and every curl singly (tedious and time consuming), shaking, and drying, I might let two or three curls clump together and then smooth/ rake/ or doodle as usual, and dry. Therefore, each curl has more weight on it while it dries. Once I get it down pat, I'll post pics to explain. You might need more length to see the effect, idk.


 
@Honey Bee, thanks!  I think I understand what you mean.  Are you applying product and then let is clump on its own some before working with it?  With my hair I have to alternate applying gel and spraying water on my hair in order for it to get enough weight to start clumping.  I have to plan my hair way ahead of leaving the house so it won't be drenched from all the water.  

I know I need way more hair before I can do much to it.  I know my hair can define now because I have a few pieces throughout that are defined from root to tip and resists frizz.  The only non drying gel that works to help define is KCCC but its still too light but I have no other choices.  I even toyed with the idea of using eco styler gel but have resisted buying it.


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> @faithVA its so weird how you read my mind.  After I posted earlier I brainstormed and said what the heck, imma go old school.  I clarified with Redken Chelating/clarifying shampoo and did a hard protein treatment with Redken Extreme builder plus with heat.  My hair felt conditioned so I didn't do a DC.  I decided to add 1 tbsp Aztec Calcium Betonite clay to 2 tbsp Rhassoul and added EO, Argan oil and ACV.  This mix exploded like crazy after shaking it.  My clay never reacted like this before.  Anyway, I left it on for about an hour or so.  After I rinsed I omitted the leave in because my hair was conditioned enough then applied KCCC.  My hair haven't looked this good wet or dry in a long time.  My hair wet but with no products still lacked definition but I was satisfied with the dry"ing" results.  Completely dry is better than before.
> 
> I examine my hair all the time and I can honestly say that my hair is probably finer than anyone else's hair I've ever seen.  It has no weight to it at all and products build up extremely fast. I'm going to repeat today's regimen monthly to see how well my hair responds long term.
> 
> To answer your other questions, I have not done the BS clarify since starting the modified regimen but I have cleansed with shampoo though.  I think I even did the same Redken protein treatment immediately after my permanent color application.  The only other thing I added today that i haven't used in a whike was the bentonite clay.



My suggestion is to be consistent with products, steps, regimen, etc. If it is working, stick with and don't vary things often. Once you have the regimen the way you want it, then you can try something every now and then. Sometimes we shift things often without realizing it and our hair ends up in distress. 

I think you are back to a nice basic and you can tweak it ever so slightly until you get it just right.


----------



## discodumpling (May 26, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Honey Bee, thanks!  I think I understand what you mean.  Are you applying product and then let is clump on its own some before working with it?  With my hair I have to alternate applying gel and spraying water on my hair in order for it to get enough weight to start clumping.  I have to plan my hair way ahead of leaving the house so it won't be drenched from all the water.
> 
> I know I need way more hair before I can do much to it.  I know my hair can define now because I have a few pieces throughout that are defined from root to tip and resists frizz.  The only non drying gel that works to help define is KCCC but its still too light but I have no other choices.  I even toyed with the idea of using eco styler gel but have resisted buying it.


Why resist Eco.. it just might change your life. Also let me reiterate the point of max hydration is not root to tip definition. It is simply to hydrate maximally and for some of us root to tip definition may be a lofty goal but the fun and the lesson is in the journey!


----------



## Honey Bee (May 26, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Honey Bee, thanks!  I think I understand what you mean.  *Are you applying product and then let is clump on its own some before working with it? * With my hair I have to alternate applying gel and spraying water on my hair in order for it to get enough weight to start clumping.  I have to plan my hair way ahead of leaving the house so it won't be drenched from all the water.
> 
> I know I need way more hair before I can do much to it.  I know my hair can define now because I have a few pieces throughout that are defined from root to tip and resists frizz.  The only non drying gel that works to help define is KCCC but its still too light but I have no other choices.  I even toyed with the idea of using eco styler gel but have resisted buying it.


Yeah. I apply diluted KCKT and gel, and then depending on what part of my head we're talking about, it either curls on its own or I doodle (my bang area is still frizzy, but the crown is good now). I'm trying something new: I apply a curl cream after the KCKT and before the gel. I needed some extra weight.

re: gel. So, since I shampoo often, I use whatever gel I wanna use!   I have the eco with argan oil, Goddess Curls, KCCC, and 'Wetline Xtreme'. Out of those, Wetline Xtreme is the one that I use when my hair is acting up.  The ingredients are probably terrible, oh well. I avoid eco and am trying to figure out another use for it cuz I bought a big ol' jar.


----------



## Guinan (May 26, 2015)

I didn't clarify yesterday instead I used a protein conditioner, rinse and then my diluted DC. So i plan on keeping my hair twisted today and doing MHM tonight. 

I'm trying to.get my hair in optimal health prior to the braids. I def need to up my protein game. I'm gonna rummage through my house to see if I can find some protein conditioners.


----------



## hairtimes5 (May 26, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Why resist Eco.. it just might change your life. Also let me reiterate the point of max hydration is not root to tip definition. It is simply to hydrate maximally and for some of us root to tip definition may be a lofty goal but the fun and the lesson is in the journey!



I finally stopped resisting Eco and I'm telling you, my wash and go is the stuff of legend lol. I sang the praises of Hello Curly for months, which is still a good gel btw. One day I decided to buy some Eco Olive oil and I didn't like it at first, I was so used to the texture of HC. But now that I have my technique down I'm loving this stuff. I do my hair in the shower so I put a little in the palm of my hand, rub my hands together and put them under the shower stream, then smooth onto my hair while separating my strands some since my hair tends to overclump. My hair comes out beautifully. I walked by the Camille Rose curl maker in Target yesterday and started to buy it but then I thought for what, I don't think my hair can get any better. As an aside, I hope I don't sound "braggy" I just really love my hair


----------



## discodumpling (May 26, 2015)

Girl you better TESTIFY! Eco (Pink) was my 1st gel when I 1st started wash n wear and MHM! You can't beat the price and it pairs well with so many leave-ins!


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> My suggestion is to be consistent with products, steps, regimen, etc. If it is working, stick with and don't vary things often. Once you have the regimen the way you want it, then you can try something every now and then. Sometimes we shift things often without realizing it and our hair ends up in distress.
> 
> I think you are back to a nice basic and you can tweak it ever so slightly until you get it just right.



I believe I have been consistent... I haven't bought any new products this year other than Oyin Greg Juice (love) and the AIA curling jelly which I used once and hated.  I have been doing the revised regimen...maybe the rhassoul was too moisturizing alone, I'm not sure.  Maybe my hair need hydrolyzed proteins, we'll see. Thanks!


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 26, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Why resist Eco.. it just might change your life. Also let me reiterate the point of max hydration is not root to tip definition. It is simply to hydrate maximally and for some of us root to tip definition may be a lofty goal but the fun and the lesson is in the journey!



It was my understanding that EcoStyler gels are drying and was forbidden (Lol) for the MHM.  I agree  with the journey.  BUT when you need your hair to look good and it won't and you can't hide it, its frustrating. When your makeup is fly and your outfit and shoes is hot and then your hair ruins your whole look...girl!


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 26, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I finally stopped resisting Eco and I'm telling you, my wash and go is the stuff of legend lol. I sang the praises of Hello Curly for months, which is still a good gel btw. One day I decided to buy some Eco Olive oil and I didn't like it at first, I was so used to the texture of HC. But now that I have my technique down I'm loving this stuff. I do my hair in the shower so I put a little in the palm of my hand, rub my hands together and put them under the shower stream, then smooth onto my hair while separating my strands some since my hair tends to overclump. My hair comes out beautifully. I walked by the Camille Rose curl maker in Target yesterday and started to buy it but then I thought for what, I don't think my hair can get any better. As an aside, I hope I don't sound "braggy" I just really love my hair




Brag away, I would do the same.  I might give it a try once I get my hair to acting right...hopefully I found the cure.  Going back to my commercial protein may be just what I needed.  I just know that if I can get my hair hydrated, KCCC will perfect.   Then I can possibly indulge in EcoStyler occasionally as my hair grows.


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2015)

Finally put some water on my hair since last Thursday. My hair held up well even with the heat. I just did a water rinse and will do clay on Friday. 

I'm just sealing my hair with a hair balm and for the summer that is working. I bought some combs from hotcombs and I used them tonight. They worked like a charm.

Everything is going smoothly. Hopefully can just coast through the summer.


----------



## snoop (May 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Finally put some water on my hair since last Thursday. My hair held up well even with the heat. I just did a water rinse and will do clay on Friday.
> 
> I'm just sealing my hair with a hair balm and for the summer that is working. I bought some combs from hotcombs and I used them tonight. They worked like a charm.
> 
> Everything is going smoothly. Hopefully can just coast through the summer.



I love those combs!  How did you find using them in terms of them preserving/destroying the clumps?


----------



## GGsKin (May 27, 2015)

I didn't wash my hair last night. Instead I wet the back this morning in the shower (I still have my hair some up, some down) and quickly shingled some gel through. I plopped with a t-shirt to get rid of any big blobs.


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> It was my understanding that EcoStyler gels are drying and was forbidden (Lol) for the MHM.  I agree  with the journey.  BUT when you need your hair to look good and it won't and you can't hide it, its frustrating. When your makeup is fly and your outfit and shoes is hot and then your hair ruins your whole look...girl!



Some people can do ecostyler and some can't. Some people on this forum have suffered from dryness after using it for a while. Pinkecube advised against it for the regimen because one of the ingredients has been associated with thinning and baldness. Some ladies are prone to baldness so it is best for them to avoid it.

I personally have had my own bout with thinning and baldness so I avoid all risky ingredients. Once you have had a thinning issue you tend to become quite conservative about what you use. It can be a long road to correct thinning and baldness once it occurs. 

In the end you have to know your hair and your scalp to make the proper choice for you.


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2015)

snoop said:


> I love those combs!  How did you find using them in terms of them preserving/destroying the clumps?



I don't know. I have stopped focusing on clumps and definition and just trying to get my hair done. My hair wasn't clumping with finger detangling so I just switched over to detangling with a comb to save time.


----------



## Holla4mom (May 27, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm just about six months into my natural hair journey and the max hydration method; regular and modified.  I am sad to report that my hair is not much hydrated or defined than when I first began.  My wet and product free hair looks a hot mess, my dry and product free hair is a hot mess and my hair with gel (KCCC) IS a hot mess when it dries.  I'm losing hope that its even possible at all for me and have momentarily considered the creamy crack again, cutting it all the way down to 1/2", wearing breads to hide my hair from my own eyes.  I have stared in the mirror nearly crying and saying how much I hate my hair.  Its still a dry frizzy mess and I regret my BC so much because I can't do anything to it but attempt
> wng with gel which looks fine while wet...I'm so over hard hair but creams laugh at my hair.  It's fine, weightless and even coiless.  At least I don't have ugly and gray hair tho...I'm glad I colored it or else I might've sank into a depression.  Vent over.


Oh, I'm so sorry your hair is not cooperating with you right now. It looks so good in your pic.  Can you post a current pic? Are you sure it is as bad as you think it is? I mean do others ever give you compliments about your hair and maybe you are being too hard on yourself?


----------



## Honey Bee (May 27, 2015)

snoop said:


> I love those combs!  How did you find using them in terms of them preserving/destroying the clumps?


I use the widest-toothed magic rake for detangling maybe once or twice a month. The detangling process naturally destroys some clumping, but they clump right up again as soon as I wet or apply product.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 27, 2015)

Did a full MHM this past weekend and my hair responded nicely to the full treatment.  Yesterday, I did BS with conditioner cleanse and then a DC with the Naturelle Grow Mango and Coconut water.  My ends were ragged so I did a section by section trim of about a quarter inch.  Detangling was a breeze.  My hair is still not picture-worthy but I don't expect it to look good until it's at least APL.  I measured today and it's about 8 and a half inches long which means I've retained 6+ inches since my BC last May.  I'm after length and MHM is helping me along.


----------



## Holla4mom (May 27, 2015)

My hair enjoyed the break from being out over the last two weeks.  I saw a good deal of progress from baggying while doing clay washes every 3 days, rinsing at least every other day, and doing the CLCT. I actually did the CLCT- minus baking soda/ acv overnight and then added the baking soda/ acv the next day and left that on for an hour or two. I had good clumping after that.

I did the braid out below on dry hair with flaxseed gel, but it didn't get dry all the way so it was a big hair day. My second pic is funny, like I was really feeling myself. I mean it was a good big hair day, but that was not the expression I was going for, lol!

This was one of the first time in my pics I can really see how my self-administered hair cut came out. I cut 5 inches in March to get a layered look and it doesn't look as uneven as I had feared.


----------



## deborah11 (May 27, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Can you share what steps/ products you were using?  I'm wondering with the build-up- were you using conditioner? If so, what was your clarifying step, since you weren't using baking soda?  I'm sorry it didn't work for you. Hopefully we can learn from your experience and feedback.


I am so sorry that I am just seeing this post.   I was clarifying my hair with the naturelle grow clarifying cleansing conditioner or the qhemet biologics  wheatgrass cleansing tea.  For condition TTTC, used rhassoul clay, rinsed, diluted TTTC as my leave in.  I rarely used gel but finished with natty moist moisturizer and natty butter to seal.  I periodically used the cherry lola but not often during my 5 month using the MHM.  I did not use other commercial protein treatments to replace the cherry lola.

 I liked the way the mud made my hair  curl more but it felt coated and dry sometimes.  In all fairness dry hair has been an issue for me for about 2 years now that I am menopausal.  THe coated feeling really concerned me though and apparently it was a legitimate issue because the Komaza pictures demonstrated coating on my hair.  

I think not using protein on a regular basis was really my downfall.  I thought since my hair was dry that protein would dry it out more.  Hopefully, this will help someone.


----------



## GGsKin (May 27, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Did a full MHM this past weekend and my hair responded nicely to the full treatment.  Yesterday, I did BS with conditioner cleanse and then a DC with the Naturelle Grow Mango and Coconut water.  My ends were ragged so I did a section by section trim of about a quarter inch.  Detangling was a breeze.  *My hair is still not picture-worthy but I don't expect it to look good until it's at least APL. *I measured today and it's about 8 and a half inches long which means I've retained 6+ inches since my BC last May.  I'm after length and MHM is helping me along.



 Re the bolded. We saw a recent pic of your hair...stop playing


----------



## GGsKin (May 27, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> My hair enjoyed the break from being out over the last two weeks.  I saw a good deal of progress from baggying while doing clay washes every 3 days, rinsing at least every other day, and doing the CLCT. I actually did the CLCT- minus baking soda/ acv overnight and then added the baking soda/ acv the next day and left that on for an hour or two. I had good clumping after that.
> 
> I did the braid out below on dry hair with flaxseed gel, but it didn't get dry all the way so it was a big hair day. My second pic is funny, like I was really feeling myself. I mean it was a good big hair day, but that was not the expression I was going for, lol!
> 
> This was one of the first time in my pics I can really see how my self-administered hair cut came out. I cut 5 inches in March to get a layered look and it doesn't look as uneven as I had feared.



Your hair looks lush. I like your cut.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 27, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Re the bolded. We saw a recent pic of your hair...stop playing


Thanks but I'm lookin crazy 90% of the time. I feel good that I'm retaining but that's about the size of it.


----------



## GGsKin (May 27, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thanks but I'm lookin crazy 90% of the time. I feel good that I'm retaining but that's about the size of it.



Well I'll let you know that crazy or not, your hair looks great.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 27, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Well I'll let you know that crazy or not, your hair looks great.


Thank you so much.  The struggle is real...y'all are my therapy.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Finally put some water on my hair since last Thursday. My hair held up well even with the heat. I just did a water rinse and will do clay on Friday.
> 
> I'm just sealing my hair with a hair balm and for the summer that is working. I bought some combs from hotcombs and I used them tonight. They worked like a charm.
> 
> Everything is going smoothly. Hopefully can just coast through the summer.


I love my hotcombs combs!!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Some people can do ecostyler and some can't. Some people on this forum have suffered from dryness after using it for a while. Pinkecube advised against it for the regimen because one of the ingredients has been associated with thinning and baldness. Some ladies are prone to baldness so it is best for them to avoid it.
> 
> I personally have had my own bout with thinning and baldness so I avoid all risky ingredients. Once you have had a thinning issue you tend to become quite conservative about what you use. It can be a long road to correct thinning and baldness once it occurs.
> 
> In the end you have to know your hair and your scalp to make the proper choice for you.



Ok...I have two areas in my hairline that have been thinning for a while and I'm not trying to make it worse.  It looks like a receding hairline and is more fine and coily than the rest of my hair.  If I do buy it,  I'll only use it on special occasions if it works well.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I don't know. I have stopped focusing on clumps and definition and just trying to get my hair done. My hair wasn't clumping with finger detangling so I just switched over to detangling with a comb to save time.



So I'm not the only one whose coils won't clump.  I think imma be a twistout girl when my hair grows up.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 27, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I love my hotcombs combs!!!!


Googles hotcomb combs...I'm a PJ from way back.


----------



## tashboog (May 28, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> So I'm not the only one whose coils won't clump.  I think imma be a twistout girl when my hair grows up.


@faithVA and I have been on this MHM for over a year and our hair still isn't clumping like we expected. We can't make our hair do what it doesn't want to do. I'm learning to except this fact, and we have to try to have patience when it comes to our hair. I'm no longer focusing on curls clumping or getting a defined wash n go. I'm now focusing on protective styles and length retention cuz I've been stuck at APL for eternity . When I want to wear my hair out, I usually do my scarf braid out or a bantu knot out and call it a day. I know that in time the hydration will come but some of us are slow hydrators just like some of us are slow growers. With MHM we only hear about the people who are excelling on the regimen, but we rarely hear about the ones who's hair isn't responding as fast as the pinkecube's or the ones on instagram or on youtube. @KiWiStyle try to be more positive about your hair and celebrate the small achievements with your hair . I use to be down about my hair all the time, but @faithVA has taught me to celebrate the little things about my hair. You should do the same cuz I guarantee it'll make you feel better about your hair .


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2015)

tashboog said:


> @faithVA and I have been on this MHM for over a year and our hair still isn't clumping like we expected. We can't make our hair do what it doesn't want to do. I'm learning to except this fact, and we have to try to have patience when it comes to our hair. I'm no longer focusing on curls clumping or getting a defined wash n go. I'm now focusing on protective styles and length retention cuz I've been stuck at APL for eternity . When I want to wear my hair out, I usually do my scarf braid out or a bantu knot out and call it a day. I know that in time the hydration will come but some of us are slow hydrators just like some of us are slow growers. With MHM we only hear about the people who are excelling on the regimen, but we rarely hear about the ones who's hair isn't responding as fast as the pinkecube's or the ones on instagram or on youtube. @KiWiStyle try to be more positive about your hair and celebrate the small achievements with your hair . I use to be down about my hair all the time, but @faithVA has taught me to celebrate the little things about my hair. You should do the same cuz I guarantee it'll make you feel better about your hair .



Aw, that was such a positive and encouraging post. Thanks @tashboog.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 28, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry your hair is not cooperating with you right now. It looks so good in your pic.  Can you post a current pic? Are you sure it is as bad as you think it is? I mean do others ever give you compliments about your hair and maybe you are being too hard on yourself?


I have received tons of compliments  but they primarily compliment the style with my face.


AbsyBlvd said:


> Re the bolded. We saw a recent pic of your hair...stop playing



I was thinking the same thing, Lol...she need to stop playing!


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 28, 2015)

tashboog said:


> @faithVA and I have been on this MHM for over a year and our hair still isn't clumping like we expected. We can't make our hair do what it doesn't want to do. I'm learning to except this fact, and we have to try to have patience when it comes to our hair. I'm no longer focusing on curls clumping or getting a defined wash n go. I'm now focusing on protective styles and length retention cuz I've been stuck at APL for eternity . When I want to wear my hair out, I usually do my scarf braid out or a bantu knot out and call it a day. I know that in time the hydration will come but some of us are slow hydrators just like some of us are slow growers. With MHM we only hear about the people who are excelling on the regimen, but we rarely hear about the ones who's hair isn't responding as fast as the pinkecube's or the ones on instagram or on youtube. @KiWiStyle try to be more positive about your hair and celebrate the small achievements with your hair . I use to be down about my hair all the time, but @faithVA has taught me to celebrate the little things about my hair. You should do the same cuz I guarantee it'll make you feel better about your hair .



I'm glad I posted my rant because now I feel encouraged, thanks to all of you ladies! I think if my hair was longer and I could do a twistout, I would be fine.  Its just that my very short TWA is out for the world to see.  I'm happy in that it has improved for the time being after that commercial protein treatment and possibly because of the bentonite clay.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 28, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Googles hotcomb combs...I'm a PJ from way back.


I love them much better than my bone combs, in fact I haven't used the bone combs since.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 28, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry your hair is not cooperating with you right now. It looks so good in your pic.  Can you post a current pic? Are you sure it is as bad as you think it is? I mean do others ever give you compliments about your hair and maybe you are being too hard on yourself?


I did the regimen this morning and took pics, I'll see if I can post them.


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I love them much better than my bone combs, in fact I haven't used the bone combs since.



I like them better than the bone combs as well. I have 3 bone combs and prior to this purchase I only used one. They aren't really that smooth and they don't glide through my hair. I will still use the small one for rollersets but will pack the others away.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 28, 2015)

Today was day 3 so I did the modified version; rinse, clay, gel.

I finally semi-measured my ingredients to replicate my results from the last one.

Warm water
2 tbsp Rhassoul Clay
1 tbsp Bentonite clay
1/4 cup ACV
5 drops argan oil
10 drops EO
Left clay in for 1.5 hours.

Here are my post clay results with no products:


----------



## Evolving78 (May 28, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Brag away, I would do the same.  I might give it a try once I get my hair to acting right...hopefully I found the cure.  Going back to my commercial protein may be just what I needed.  I just know that if I can get my hair hydrated, KCCC will perfect.   Then I can possibly indulge in EcoStyler occasionally as my hair grows.


Have you tried Shea Moisture gel  Soufflé? Is that ok to use? I heard it was sticky, but very moisturizing. It can be used on the Ecostyler. I heard the Argan oil one doesn't leave as much as a hard cast like the olive oil one. I might try both soon. I haven't gotten any new clay yet and didn't want to mess with that red again. I've been using it for my face.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 28, 2015)

I really hate posting pictures now.

Anyway, here's immediately after applying gel:


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> View attachment 327665 View attachment 327667
> Today was day 3 so I did the modified version; rinse, clay, gel.
> 
> I finally semi-measured my ingredients to replicate my results from the last one.
> ...



Yeah, my hair looks similar. It is just a mass of hair. It doesn't really clump. I have to make sure my hair doesn't get too soft or it poofs even more and has even less definition.

I definitely think you need the protein and the bentonite for now.

You can definitely see the curls. Perhaps some ladies have some suggestions on more clumping.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 28, 2015)

An hour later:


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 28, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Have you tried Shea Moisture gel  Soufflé? Is that ok to use? I heard it was sticky, but very moisturizing. It can be used on the Ecostyler. I heard the Argan oil one doesn't leave as much as a hard cast like the olive oil one. I might try both soon. I haven't gotten any new clay yet and didn't want to mess with that red again. I've been using it for my face.


 
@shortdub78 I tried the SM curling Soufflé way in the beginning but I returned it.  I can't remember if it was because it didn't work or because it wasn't approved.  I think it was the later...I vaguely remember freaking our...oh wait!  I returned it because of the protein, but I think I like it, Lol. I might try it seeing that I need the protein.  I think its a thin line with me though...


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> @shortdub78 I tried the SM curling Soufflé way in the beginning but I returned it.  I can't remember if it was because it didn't work or because it wasn't approved.  I think it was the later...I vaguely remember freaking our...oh wait!  I returned it because of the protein, but I think I like it, Lol. I might try it seeing that I need the protein.  I think its a thin line with me though...




Remember that there is a difference between a protein that absorbs into your strands and a protein that sits on the outer layer of the strain. Your hair needs the keratin or hydrolyzed proteins that absorb and strengthen your strands. Those are going to be in your conditioners. Be careful of proteins in leave-ins and gels. The proteins that sit on the strands are what lead many ladies to say they don't like protein. It's just the wrong type and application.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Remember that there is a difference between a protein that absorbs into your strands and a protein that sits on the outer layer of the strain. Your hair needs the keratin or hydrolyzed proteins that absorb and strengthen your strands. Those are going to be in your conditioners. Be careful of proteins in leave-ins and gels. The proteins that sit on the strands are what lead many ladies to say they don't like protein. It's just the wrong type and application.



Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## guudhair (May 28, 2015)

I started the MHM doing the original CLT last Thursday.  I did all five steps this Monday (w/ACV) and Tuesday (w/BS) and only the first four steps yesterday (w/BS).  My hair was super soft after the CLT but I haven't been able to replicate that feeling since.  My hair was kind of soft after the ACV rinse and seems to be losing softness each time I wash.  Any ideas on what I could do?  I am 4C.

I will answer the questions from page 1 and post pictures after this post.


----------



## deborah11 (May 28, 2015)

what is the website for the hotcombs?  How do these combs differ from bone combs?  What makes hotcombs so fabulous?


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2015)

guudhair said:


> I started the MHM doing the original CLT last Thursday.  I did all five steps this Monday (w/ACV) and Tuesday (w/BS) and only the first four steps yesterday (w/BS).  My hair was super soft after the CLT but I haven't been able to replicate that feeling since.  My hair was kind of soft after the ACV rinse and seems to be losing softness each time I wash.  Any ideas on what I could do?  I am 4C.
> 
> I will answer the questions from page 1 and post pictures after this post.





deborah11 said:


> what is the website for the hotcombs?  How do these combs differ from bone combs?  What makes hotcombs so fabulous?



http://www.hotcombs.net/magic-star-jumbo-rake/

My bone combs are wood. They seem a little sharp to me. They work OK but they don't run smoothly through my hair. I still need to be careful. The hotcombs are plastic. They glide through my hair.

I think if your hair is really curly especially a tight, curly 4 anything that glides through hair is fabulous. It just made detangling easy. It went through my hair as if I had already detangled it.


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2015)

guudhair said:


> I started the MHM doing the original CLT last Thursday.  I did all five steps this Monday (w/ACV) and Tuesday (w/BS) and only the first four steps yesterday (w/BS).  My hair was super soft after the CLT but I haven't been able to replicate that feeling since.  My hair was kind of soft after the ACV rinse and seems to be losing softness each time I wash.  Any ideas on what I could do?  I am 4C.
> 
> I will answer the questions from page 1 and post pictures after this post.



Just my suggestion, but drop the conditioner for now and just do clay and gel. Your hair may not like all of that conditioner back to back.


----------



## guudhair (May 28, 2015)

1.    Which regimen are you doing? AketaFit
2.    When did you start the regimen? May 21
3.    How often do you do the method?  Still on the first seven days...every three days afterwards
4.    Benefits seen so far:  softer and easier to detangle
5.    Anything else you would like to share.  Not yet.  Will update after a few more days at it
6.    Starting Photo.  Attached
7.     Current Picture if you have one.  Attached
8.    List your steps and products:

1.    Clarify: rotate between ACV and BS
2.    Condition: dilitee kknt mixed w/UA conditioners I'm trying to get rid of
3.    Mud: Terressentials....will make my own mix when that runs out
4.    Leave-In: diluted kknt
5.    Seal: KCCC.......I didn't like it and will not be sealing.  May revisit later or just make flaxseed gel.  I will update if/when I change my mind.

The first two pictures are still wet and has KCNT and KCCC...my hair is dry in the third picture


----------



## GGsKin (May 28, 2015)

guudhair said:


> I started the MHM doing the original CLT last Thursday.  I did all five steps this Monday (w/ACV) and Tuesday (w/BS) and only the first four steps yesterday (w/BS).  My hair was super soft after the CLT but I haven't been able to replicate that feeling since.  My hair was kind of soft after the ACV rinse and seems to be losing softness each time I wash.  Any ideas on what I could do?  I am 4C.
> 
> I will answer the questions from page 1 and post pictures after this post.



I second Faith re the conditioner. You could try it and see. When you do the final step, what are you using to 'seal'? When you say your hair is loosing softness, is your hair wet or dry?

ETA: I see you've added deets. It could be the unapproved conditioners as well as approved, building up on your hair. If you don't seal, and you aren't covering your hair (by baggying) then you will loose moisture faster, and it will take longer to hydrate your hair.


----------



## guudhair (May 28, 2015)

@faithVA, thanks.  I'll try that tonight. 

@AbsyBlvd both, when it's wet and dry...if that makes sense :-/


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2015)

guudhair said:


> 1.    Which regimen are you doing? AketaFit
> 2.    When did you start the regimen? May 21
> 3.    How often do you do the method?  Still on the first seven days...every three days afterwards
> 4.    Benefits seen so far:  softer and easier to detangle
> ...



You need to seal with something. Try Camille Rose's Almond Jai or something. Leaving your hair bare after washing is not going to work long term.  All of the moisture you are trying to put into your hair will just escape.


----------



## guudhair (May 28, 2015)

Ok, I may pick up some today.  I just really didn't/don't want to buy anymore hair products for a while.   I have damn near every Shea moisture line plus other brands I'm trying to use up.


----------



## Guinan (May 28, 2015)

Im trying to decide if i want to mhm tonight. I'm really liking how my hair turned out today and I don't want to wash it out. We'll see


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2015)

guudhair said:


> Ok, I may pick up some today.  I just really didn't/don't want to buy anymore hair products for a while.   I have damn near every Shea moisture line plus other brands I'm trying to use up.



What products other than the SM do you have? Maybe there is something in those that you can seal with.


----------



## guudhair (May 28, 2015)

@faithVA All of the other commercial products I have are UA.  I do have a lot of oils and butters (I make soap).  I think I'll just make some flaxseed gel since I already have flaxseeds and it looks pretty easy to make.


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2015)

You can use oils


guudhair said:


> All of the other commercial products I have are UA.  I do have a lot of oils and butters (I make soap).  I think I'll just make some flaxseed gel since I already have flaxseeds and it looks pretty easy to make.





guudhair said:


> All of the other commercial products I have are UA.  I do have a lot of oils and butters (I make soap).  I think I'll just make some flaxseed gel since I already have flaxseeds and it looks pretty easy to make.



You can use the oil under the flaxseed gel if you like.


----------



## GGsKin (May 28, 2015)

On my last wash, I melted some shea butter and used it under my gel- great stuff kept my hair moisturised for days. More so than my usual oils but I use those mainly for ceramides. 

Washed my hair today. I used a protein conditoner- it's been 3 or 4 weeks since my last. I did the shea butter thing again. If my results are the same, this may be a regular thing (as long as I'm not too lazy or I don't outright forget).


----------



## Holla4mom (May 28, 2015)

Your hair is gorgeous! I must be missing something.





KiWiStyle said:


> View attachment 327665 View attachment 327667
> Today was day 3 so I did the modified version; rinse, clay, gel.
> 
> I finally semi-measured my ingredients to replicate my results from the last one.
> ...


----------



## Holla4mom (May 28, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> An hour later:


So, this looks nice, but once it dries, are you saying it won't still have the little curls?


----------



## Holla4mom (May 28, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> On my last wash, I melted some shea butter and used it under my gel- great stuff kept my hair moisturised for days. More so than my usual oils but I use those mainly for ceramides.
> 
> Washed my hair today. I used a protein conditoner- it's been 3 or 4 weeks since my last. I did the shea butter thing again. If my results are the same, this may be a regular thing (as long as I'm not too lazy or I don't outright forget).


Does the clay seem to take the shea butter off easily for you? It seems like I recall with original MHM there was some concern about build up of oils/ butters.


----------



## Holla4mom (May 28, 2015)

I need to do a clay wash, but don't want to. I bought a coffee grinder to grind up herbs for some home made skin products (still experimenting on that one) and am excited that I can use it for some of my hair herbs that I was making a  tea with, and add it to my clay (i.e. horsetail, nettle, sage, slippery elm, marshmallow root, comfrey root, burdock root).

I will let you know if I get my clay wash in tonight. If I do I will probably leave it overnight, because I want to set my braid out tomorrow so I can be ready for DH's work get together on Saturday.


----------



## Holla4mom (May 28, 2015)

guudhair said:


> 1.    Which regimen are you doing? AketaFit
> 2.    When did you start the regimen? May 21
> 3.    How often do you do the method?  Still on the first seven days...every three days afterwards
> 4.    Benefits seen so far:  softer and easier to detangle
> ...


Welcome guudhair! It will be exciting to follow your progress.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> http://www.hotcombs.net/magic-star-jumbo-rake/
> 
> My bone combs are wood. They seem a little sharp to me. They work OK but they don't run smoothly through my hair. I still need to be careful. The hotcombs are plastic. They glide through my hair.
> 
> I think if your hair is really curly especially a tight, curly 4 anything that glides through hair is fabulous. It just made detangling easy. It went through my hair as if I had already detangled it.



What Faith said.  The bone combs were sharp and I never found the fascination with them...I used my cheap shower comb from Sally's more.  Not with the Hercules Sagemann combs from hotcombs.  They do seem to glide thru the hair more effortlessly.  I have the Jumbo Rake and the 1975 and love them both.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 28, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Your hair is gorgeous! I must be missing something.



Thank you...No you're not missing anything, Lol.  My hair looks terrific dry and frizzy by the time it completely dries.  I'm just getting in and didn't take a pic...I'm in bed.  I'll try to post a completely dry pic next time.


----------



## GGsKin (May 29, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Does the clay seem to take the shea butter off easily for you? It seems like I recall with original MHM there was some concern about build up of oils/ butters.



Yes, because of this, I am always mindful of how much oil I use.

This time round I did use a smidge of diluted shampoo mainly on my scalp but I wasn't thinking about the shea when I did this. It'd been 4 days since I'd washed my hair and in that time I wet it once and put some more gel through so I was thinking about conditioning on a clean head of hair.

Next wash day (no poo), I will take note of how clean my hair feels after the clay.

I did note that after using the melted shea butter, the gel cast dried softer and I didn't feel the need to reapply any oil the rest of the week.


----------



## GGsKin (May 29, 2015)

Even though I rarely use combs on myself, I have the mini rake and I love it.


----------



## discodumpling (May 29, 2015)

Still singing the praises of MHM as the bottom layers of my hair strain towards my collar bone! I sometimes wonder if I can still say i'm doing MHM because I do what my hair tells me to do and not what the MHM gurus say. They have given me an excellent outline for a consistent regimen and I tweaked it to fit my needs. 
Instead of a CLT I use commercial protein treatments.
I condition with clay once per week only.
Curl activator does right by me!
My gels are never approved. 
Yet my hair is thriving.
I wet and gel almost daily...i might just be a wash n go girl! 
Today i'm experimenting. What will my hair do without my beloved Lustrasilk CurlMax Activator, layered between my leavein (Aphogee Grrn Tea today) and my gel (Superwet NOT to be confused with Wetline)? Is my hair gonna be super crunchy when it dries? Or have I hydrated enough since the last time I attempted this? I'll let y'all know when it dries!

Happy Friday MHMers!


----------



## Guinan (May 29, 2015)

^^^I have tweaked MHM to my hair's needs also. I still follow MHM, except sometimes I use non-approved gels and sometimes I skip the clay. But for the most part I clarify, DC and apply my leavein.


----------



## snoop (May 29, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Even though I rarely use combs on myself, I have the mini rake and I love it.



I do their 3comb smooth about twice a year.  I love it!


----------



## aharri23 (May 29, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Still singing the praises of MHM as the bottom layers of my hair strain towards my collar bone! I sometimes wonder if I can still say i'm doing MHM because I do what my hair tells me to do and not what the MHM gurus say. They have given me an excellent outline for a consistent regimen and I tweaked it to fit my needs.
> Instead of a CLT I use commercial protein treatments.
> I condition with clay once per week only.
> Curl activator does right by me!
> ...



True I too have modified MHM to fit my needs after having some setbacks. I talk about it here


----------



## discodumpling (May 29, 2015)

Boy u better testify! I love ur testimony and thoughtful process.


----------



## aharri23 (May 29, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Boy u better testify! I love ur testimony and thoughtful process.



LMAO, you are too funny. Thanks!


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 29, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> True I too have modified MHM to fit my needs after having some setbacks.
> 
> I don't do the modified version or the original mhm as is on my DD either but she will get knots like crazy on the ends too.  I recently started using the combs again because she doesn't do wng.  I still finger detangle a lot but I have to make sure to really get in there and thoroughly remove those 4b/c super coily shed hair with a comb.  Her ends had gotten so ragged and thin that I committed to trimming away any progress once per month until her ends are healthy again.  I don't blame either method because I do a combo of them both, its just that her tightly coily hair WILL NOT release the shed hair when solely finger detangling.


----------



## guudhair (May 29, 2015)

@aharri23 great video!  It was very helpful!  Thank you.  I did the clay rinse and gel only last night and can tell my hair needs more than that.  I'm going to do your method tonight.


----------



## discodumpling (May 29, 2015)

http://[URL=http://s207.photobucket.com/user/Discodumpling/media/20150529_120334_zpsu9vsangs.jpg.html][IMG]http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb36/Discodumpling/20150529_120334_zpsu9vsangs.jpg[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  Why are the best pics taken in the bathroom @work? So going without my beloved CA worked for me today. I credit MHM for making that possible. The only reason I can go without that layer is because my hair is hydrated. AND I dyed my hair not even 2 weeks ago and I can see the difference between my ng and the already processed hair. At some point this weekend i'll do my full routine.


----------



## guudhair (May 29, 2015)

You have great skin.


----------



## snoop (May 29, 2015)

@aharri23
How often are you using a comb with your routine?


----------



## discodumpling (May 29, 2015)

guudhair said:


> You have great skin.


I am working sooo hard on this lately! Thx for noticing  I'm drinking excessive amounts of water!


----------



## aharri23 (May 30, 2015)

snoop said:


> @aharri23
> How often are you using a comb with your routine?



Everytime I do the routine,  every 2-3 days. 2x a week. A paddle brush is very gentle for my hair


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 30, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> http://[URL=http://s207.photobucket.com/user/Discodumpling/media/20150529_120334_zpsu9vsangs.jpg.html][IMG]http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb36/Discodumpling/20150529_120334_zpsu9vsangs.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good, girl. I think I missed something, though. What is CA?


----------



## Guinan (May 30, 2015)

I  went to BSS today and went ham. I'm really excited about these two purchases. One is giovanni pomade and aunt Jackie dont shrink


----------



## Guinan (May 30, 2015)

Very important question. Has anyone used either product?  And if so, what do u think? 


*My main question is, what is the shelf life of aunt jackie gel? There is a best by printed on the jar but it's too smeared to read. I don't plan on using the product until aug/sep.*


----------



## guudhair (May 30, 2015)

Finished Day 5...

I'm going to use up products I already have then start back using ACV/BS.

1.  Clarify: SM African Black Soap Deep Cleansing Shampoo (UA)
2.  Condition: SM African Black Soap Balancing Conditioner (UA) w/heat cap
3.  Mud: Terressentials 
4.  Leave-In: didn't use one
5.  Seal: flaxseed gel

I trimmed my hair for the first time before I started.  I also detangled with a bone comb (medium size) before rinsing the conditioner out.  It was much easier to get through my hair and it was kind of softer than the last wash.  Not sure if it's a little softer due to not using a leave-in, using SM conditioner or the flaxseed gel.

Here's a picture...it's still a little damp at the roots.  This is the first time I'm air drying without stretching/styling.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 30, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> True I too have modified MHM to fit my needs after having some setbacks. I talk about it here


Thank you!  I haven't suffered any setbacks yet but I haven't achieved the look I want and I've been living in tangle city for a while. It just occurred to me that I need to thoroughly detangle with something other than my fingers and that is what was missing.


----------



## discodumpling (May 30, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Lookin good, girl. I think I missed something, though. What is CA?


 Curl activator! Thx @Cattypus1


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 30, 2015)

@aharri23 I did the full method today using my Denman-ish brush to throughly detangle. I applied conditioner in sections, detangle and plaited leaving the ends loose. I covered with a plastic cap and did my chores. I applied a little heat with my cap and rinsed whenu finished my chores. I rinsed in plaits. I removed the plaits one at a time and applied the clay to each section. It was so easy to apply and the results were amazing!  When I rinsed the clay my hair looked and felt soft and clean and so curly. It was picture worthy but I didn't take any. . Next time...thanks for the detangling message, I needed it.


----------



## discodumpling (May 31, 2015)

I'm so glad we are having this discussion regarding combs and combing. Right now at this length and thickness a comb is not necessary for me. Detangling is still a breeze with conditioner under the shower. BUT i'm totally open to the idea that as I gain some length and thickness it might be necessary. 
I started my MHM myway routine last night with an over night protein treatment. @aharri23  words were ringing in my ear so I brought along my Hercules Sagemann (sp) rake. I can't tell you how unecessary that was to MY process. It was the same 6 hairs that come out every time! LOL! All I did was destroy my curls and y'all know it takes work to reclump! I do concede that combing my length AND curls out allowed for a more even trim. I made 6 twists and snipped off the last curl or two, before applying my overnight protein treatment. Now i'll rinse and add my clay for 1/2 hr (at least) rinse and style and get on with my Sunday...lord knows what these folks gon eat up in here, cause I haven't bought it yet!!


----------



## SheWalks (May 31, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Very important question. Has anyone used either product?  And if so, what do u think?
> 
> 
> *My main question is, what is the shelf life of aunt jackie gel? There is a best by printed on the jar but it's too smeared to read. I don't plan on using the product until aug/sep.*




I bought this about a week ago so I'm not sure how it works, haven't used it yet. But my jar says by 12/2018 so I think you'll be fine.


----------



## guudhair (May 31, 2015)

My hair didn't dry the way I hoped yesterday.  It felt dry, looked dry and was pretty much all frizz/no curls.  I may not be applying enough clay.  Plus I don't apply it in small sections.  I use Terressentials and didn't want to use it all on one wash...that stuff ain't cheap.  I will run out of it today and will mix my own clay.   Are y'all apply the  whole mix or have some left over?  I think I a BSL.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 31, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> I'm so glad we are having this discussion regarding combs and combing. Right now at this length and thickness a comb is not necessary for me. Detangling is still a breeze with conditioner under the shower. BUT i'm totally open to the idea that as I gain some length and thickness it might be necessary.
> I started my MHM myway routine last night with an over night protein treatment. @aharri23  words were ringing in my ear so I brought along my Hercules Sagemann (sp) rake. I can't tell you how unecessary that was to MY process. It was the same 6 hairs that come out every time! LOL! All I did was destroy my curls and y'all know it takes work to reclump! I do concede that combing my length AND curls out allowed for a more even trim. I made 6 twists and snipped off the last curl or two, before applying my overnight protein treatment. Now i'll rinse and add my clay for 1/2 hr (at least) rinse and style and get on with my Sunday...lord knows what these folks gon eat up in here, cause I haven't bought it yet!!



@discodumpling  Do you only lose six strands of hair every time you wash?  How often are you washing/cleansing?


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 31, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> @aharri23 I did the full method today using my Denman-ish brush to throughly detangle. I applied conditioner in sections, detangle and plaited leaving the ends loose. I covered with a plastic cap and did my chores. I applied a little heat with my cap and rinsed whenu finished my chores. I rinsed in plaits. I removed the plaits one at a time and applied the clay to each section. It was so easy to apply and the results were amazing!  When I rinsed the clay my hair looked and felt soft and clean and so curly. It was picture worthy but I didn't take any. . Next time...thanks for the detangling message, I needed it.



I did a conditioner/vegetable glycerin prepoo mix for my DD and had her shower without a cap.  Talk about soft!!  At which step did you brush, before step 1 or during step 2?  Did you do the BS/ACV cleanse for step 1?  @Cattypus1


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 31, 2015)

Quick question.  I used serum on Friday to set my DD'S hair on curlformers for an event.   Its now time to put it up and protect it, is it possible to get moisturizer in now that I've applied the serum? My goal is to keep her hair stretched and only apply water on wash days as to not get it all tangled which is causing knots and breakage.


----------



## discodumpling (May 31, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> @discodumpling  Do you only lose six strands of hair every time you wash?  How often are you washing/cleansing?


6 is an exaggeration...i lose less than that; and I soak my hair daily with water only or most often I co-wash and restyle daily.


----------



## tolly (May 31, 2015)

guudhair said:


> My hair didn't dry the way I hoped yesterday.  It felt dry, looked dry and was pretty much all frizz/no curls.  I may not be applying enough clay.  Plus I don't apply it in small sections.  I use Terressentials and didn't want to use it all on one wash...that stuff ain't cheap.  I will run out of it today and will mix my own clay.   Are y'all apply the  whole mix or have some left over?  I think I a BSL.


with terresentials,  dilute the mud wash in water at a ratio of about 1 part mud to 5 times water, I shake the mixture in an applicator bottle and find it easier to distribut through my hair and it extends the use of the mud. Diluting doesn't reduce clumping.


----------



## Guinan (May 31, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Quick question.  I used serum on Friday to set my DD'S hair on curlformers for an event.   Its now time to put it up and protect it, is it possible to get moisturizer in now that I've applied the serum? My goal is to keep her hair stretched and only apply water on wash days as to not get it all tangled which is causing knots and breakage.



I think you should be able to moisturize her hair fine even though you applied a serum. I use gel or SM curl smoothie to set my hair with the curlformers. For a moisturizer I use water mixed with allafia leave in. And I've had no problems. What kind of moisturizer do u plan to use?


----------



## discodumpling (May 31, 2015)

Fully dried and as wild as I wanna be! I've been using the same clay mix for a couple of washes now and except for smelling like salad dressing during the process it works perfectly. 
Clay: 2 tblsp of rhassoul ACV, Water, nourishing oils. Applied with an applicator bottle so y'all know how watery it was!
Leave in - Aphogee Provitamin Gel- SuperWet.


----------



## guudhair (May 31, 2015)

@tolly thanks.  I wish I would have asked that before starting.  I only have a little left but I had two bottles and I wasn't diluting it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 31, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I did a conditioner/vegetable glycerin prepoo mix for my DD and had her shower without a cap.  Talk about soft!!  At which step did you brush, before step 1 or during step 2?  Did you do the BS/ACV cleanse for step 1?  @Cattypus1


I used some Ouidad Clarifying shampoo to clarify for step 1 and I used the brush in step 2 with the deep conditioner.  I should have gelled immediately after the clay and I think my results might have been picture-worthy.  I'm going to do it again, probably next weekend...
On second thought, I may get started tonight since I work from home tomorrow.  I'll take pics when I do...


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 31, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Fully dried and as wild as I wanna be! I've been using the same clay mix for a couple of washes now and except for smelling like salad dressing during the process it works perfectly.
> Clay: 2 tblsp of rhassoul ACV, Water, nourishing oils. Applied with an applicator bottle so y'all know how watery it was!
> Leave in - Aphogee Provitamin Gel- SuperWet.


I wish my hair would look like that fully dried...is your hair soft?


----------



## Holla4mom (May 31, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Very important question. Has anyone used either product?  And if so, what do u think?
> 
> 
> *My main question is, what is the shelf life of aunt jackie gel? There is a best by printed on the jar but it's too smeared to read. I don't plan on using the product until aug/sep.*


Can you share the ingredients?  Thanks!


----------



## Holla4mom (May 31, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> I'm so glad we are having this discussion regarding combs and combing. Right now at this length and thickness a comb is not necessary for me. Detangling is still a breeze with conditioner under the shower. BUT i'm totally open to the idea that as I gain some length and thickness it might be necessary.
> I started my MHM myway routine last night with an over night protein treatment. @aharri23  words were ringing in my ear so I brought along my Hercules Sagemann (sp) rake. I can't tell you how unecessary that was to MY process. It was the same 6 hairs that come out every time! LOL! All I did was destroy my curls and y'all know it takes work to reclump! I do concede that combing my length AND curls out allowed for a more even trim. I made 6 twists and snipped off the last curl or two, before applying my overnight protein treatment. Now i'll rinse and add my clay for 1/2 hr (at least) rinse and style and get on with my Sunday...lord knows what these folks gon eat up in here, cause I haven't bought it yet!!


Yeah, combing would destroy my clumps too. I'm so jelly though of those of you who can use Denman brushes, combs, and rakes and not see all your hair falling out and declumped lol! I must have the finest hairs in the world. I have to finger detangle, but I have to take my time and do it clump by clump so I find I don't end up with tangles.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 31, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I think you should be able to moisturize her hair fine even though you applied a serum. I use gel or SM curl smoothie to set my hair with the curlformers. For a moisturizer I use water mixed with allafia leave in. And I've had no problems. What kind of moisturizer do u plan to use?



Thanks @pelohello!  I use Camille Rose Almond Jai Twist butter, her hair soaks everything up.  I don't want to use a liquid based moisturizer or to use water because I don't want her hair to coil up and tangle on itself.  I only used the serum because I needed her hair to get really straight which it did.  In the future I just plan to use the leave in and twist butter to set just to stretch her hair and put it up again. Does the gel make your set hard?


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 31, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I used some Ouidad Clarifying shampoo to clarify for step 1 and I used the brush in step 2 with the deep conditioner.  I should have gelled immediately after the clay and I think my results might have been picture-worthy.  I'm going to do it again, probably next weekend...
> On second thought, I may get started tonight since I work from home tomorrow.  I'll take pics when I do...



@Cattypus1 ohhh, I can't wait to see pics!  I should really be taking notes from you, how often do you clarify?


----------



## snoop (May 31, 2015)

After watching @aharri23 video I realized that I needed to properly detangle my hair and so I busted out my combs.  I got an obscene amount of shed hair out.  I'm going to use the comb to detangle every 4 weeks for now.  My hair feels so much softer as a result. 

I don't think my hair will clump so I'm just going to follow this thread in order to pick up more techniques and tricks for attaining and retaining moisture.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 1, 2015)

I have not done a conditioning steam treatment in months.  This morning I decided to do a water rinse, apply the Tresamme Perfectly undone conditioner with argan oil and steam DC for a few minutes prior to applying my clay mix.  I honestly think there is a portion of my hair on the back/sides that are not being hydrated well because its a lot less porous than the rest of my hair.  My cuticles are really struggling to open enough on its own and I really don't want to use BS so I'm going back to basics even more so. 

I'm looking forward to getting out the TWA phase so that I can focus less on definition and more on retaining length.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 1, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks @pelohello!  I use Camille Rose Almond Jai Twist butter, her hair soaks everything up.  I don't want to use a liquid based moisturizer or to use water because I don't want her hair to coil up and tangle on itself.  I only used the serum because I needed her hair to get really straight which it did.  In the future I just plan to use the leave in and twist butter to set just to stretch her hair and put it up again. Does the gel make your set hard?



The gel gives me a slight hold. If I don't use gel, my hair will fluff up in a couple of days. With the gel my hair last for 2wks. I prefer watery gels, like botanical gels or FSG. When I was relaxed I used to use eco styler but it left my hair too hard. With watery gels I can brush through my hair without breakage.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 1, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Can you share the ingredients?  Thanks!



The ingredients aren't too good. But I like the way it made my hair look 
°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°

Aqua, Glycerin, Carbomer, Aminomethyl Propanol, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Linum Usitatissimum Seed Oil, Potassium Sorbate, Polyvinylpyrrolidone, Polysorbate 20, Parfum, EDTA, Magnesium Nitrate, Phenoxyethanol, Polyaminopropyl Biguanide, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Magnesium Chloride, Methylisothiazolinone, Limonene, Hexyl Cinnamal, Linalool, Amyl Cinnamal, Butylphenyl Methylpropional 

Ingredient Attributes: moisture, no silicones


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm really off schedule and not sticking to the every 3 days. I need to get back on track. Yesterday was 5 days and I didn't even wash it then. I just water rinsed and twisted my hair up with a balm. Surprising my hair looks really good. I'm going to try to wash on Wednesday.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 1, 2015)

pelohello said:


> The gel gives me a slight hold. If I don't use gel, my hair will fluff up in a couple of days. With the gel my hair last for 2wks. I prefer watery gels, like botanical gels or FSG. When I was relaxed I used to use eco styler but it left my hair too hard. With watery gels I can brush through my hair without breakage.



Thanks!  The next time I need to set her hair for style oppose to stretching it,  I'll try using gel instead of serum. Maybe I'll do a test run one day.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 1, 2015)

Last night I water rinsed and used a clay mix of; water, rhassoul (3 scoops), c.bentonite (1 scoop), ACV, and 1tsp of silk amino acids. The mix was around 14oz and just the right amount to saturate my hair. 


I last washed my hair on Friday, so shed hair was at an all time low this time round. This is why I'd love to keep my washes to every 2-3days. It makes finger detangling/ removing hair so much easier.

@Holla4mom the clay had my hair and scalp feeling clean as usual. I didn't feel any residue or build up. So far so good. 

Now I just need to notice some growth, especially at my crown. I trimmed/ dusted at the beginning of May, and I haven't touched the scissors again, but to snip the occasional Ssks I feel.
Wet/ damp hair this morning, with gel.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 1, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Cattypus1 ohhh, I can't wait to see pics!  I should really be taking notes from you, how often do you clarify?


I'm all over the place.  Those notes would be a mess.  I've been waiting for the length that will let me be lazy but I'm not there yet.


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 1, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I wish my hair would look like that fully dried...is your hair soft?


Yes Ma'am!


----------



## Ajna (Jun 1, 2015)

Life has been insane and I found myself doing the a kind of hybrid MHM modified and curly girl routine which basically means it is either clay way and leave in or co-wash and leave it. I was skipping the gel because I have been wearing an afro puff (picked out for maximum fullness) or a bun. The good news is that I have been able to stretch to five days as long as I mist it twice a day with oil and water.

Today I had a little time and thought I would do a cherry lola the follow the completed regimen here is my hair 70% dry with flaxseed gel. I was surprised that even though I have been lazy about my hair it still curls to the root.


****um sorry about the size having trouble doing the whole upload thing


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 1, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Cattypus1 ohhh, I can't wait to see pics!  I should really be taking notes from you, how often do you clarify?


I forgot to answer the question...I clarify about once a week.  I have been using conditioner and BS but I had the Ouidad shampoo so I used it.  I don't know if it is approved but I bought it before I was fully committed to MHM and I can't let it go to waste.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 1, 2015)

^^ @Cattypus1 I love this shampoo. I've used it diluted, 2 or 3 times now during my MHM regimen. Love the scent and it doesn't leave my hair feeling stripped.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ok, do I did the MHM again using the Ouidad Clarifying shampoo for step 1.
NG Mango and Coconut Water for step 2. I detangled with my brush and plaited my hair, baggied and went to bed.
Rhassoul Clay mixed with aloe Vera juice, raw honey, a tsp of ACV and about 2 Tbs of warm water for step 3.
Rinsed and applied CR Curl Maker and a bit of Curl Milk on top for step 4. 
I was trying to add a pic to show my shrinkage which is massive. It's funny, I think the more hydrated my hair is the more it will shrink because it is super coily.  It won't let me add another pic, I guess I've reached my quota.  Anyway, my hair is in great shape, never better...it just looks like crap when I'm trying to style it.


----------



## Ajna (Jun 1, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Ok, do I did the MHM again using the Ouidad Clarifying shampoo for step 1.
> NG Mango and Coconut Water for step 2. I detangled with my brush and plaited my hair, baggied and went to bed.
> Rhassoul Clay mixed with aloe Vera juice, raw honey, a tsp of ACV and about 2 Tbs of warm water for step 3.
> Rinsed and applied CR Curl Maker and a bit of Curl Milk on top for step 4. View attachment 328209View attachment 328211View attachment 328215
> I was trying to add a pic to show my shrinkage which is massive. It's funny, I think the more hydrated my hair is the more it will shrink because it is super coily.  It won't let me add another pic, I guess I've reached my quota.  Anyway, my hair is in great shape, never better...it just looks like crap when I'm trying to style it.



It looks great
Totally agree about the shrinkage when pulled straight my hair is at APL when curly it does not even touch my shoulder


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 1, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I have not done a conditioning steam treatment in months.  This morning I decided to do a water rinse, apply the Tresamme Perfectly undone conditioner with argan oil and steam DC for a few minutes prior to applying my clay mix.  I honestly think there is a portion of my hair on the back/sides that are not being hydrated well because its a lot less porous than the rest of my hair.  My cuticles are really struggling to open enough on its own and *I really don't want to use BS *so I'm going back to basics even more so.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting out the TWA phase so that I can focus less on definition and more on retaining length.


I have been wary of bs from the beginning, but I did the CLT every two weeks (as prescribed for hi po heads) and, I will not lie, I've seen improvement every time. As you may or may not remember, I've always had definition in every part of my head other than the crown/ bang area. I see improvement whenever I do a CLT but I'm careful not to over do it.

Just wanted to share. The bad stories are from people who used BS several times a week. That's too much to me.


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 2, 2015)

Aphogee Green Tea Leave-in  and Super Wet gel.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Ok, do I did the MHM again using the Ouidad Clarifying shampoo for step 1.
> NG Mango and Coconut Water for step 2. I detangled with my brush and plaited my hair, baggied and went to bed.
> Rhassoul Clay mixed with aloe Vera juice, raw honey, a tsp of ACV and about 2 Tbs of warm water for step 3.
> Rinsed and applied CR Curl Maker and a bit of Curl Milk on top for step 4. View attachment 328209View attachment 328211View attachment 328215
> I was trying to add a pic to show my shrinkage which is massive. It's funny, I think the more hydrated my hair is the more it will shrink because it is super coily.  It won't let me add another pic, I guess I've reached my quota.  Anyway, my hair is in great shape, never better...it just looks like crap when I'm trying to style it.


Gorgeous!  My hair does the same...the areas that are more hydrated coil a d shrink much better than the areas that are struggling.  I love coily!!! I've been eyeballing the CR curl maker since I BC but haven't tried it.  I bought it, came home and read reviews here in this thread and online and returned it without trying it.  That and AVJ are on my wish list.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I have been wary of bs from the beginning, but I did the CLT every two weeks (as prescribed for hi po heads) and, I will not lie, I've seen improvement every time. As you may or may not remember, I've always had definition in every part of my head other than the crown/ bang area. I see improvement whenever I do a CLT but I'm careful not to over do it.
> 
> Just wanted to share. The bad stories are from people who used BS several times a week. That's too much to me.


Thanks @Honey Bee for telling your experience!  I used BS a lot in the beginning and didn't have stellar results, my hair improved some and then just stopped so I cut it again.  I lime the CLCT and will use BS during those times as well but my hair apparently prefers commercial hydrolyzed proteins much better.  I still may occasionally do the original mhm with BS.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 2, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks @Honey Bee for telling your experience!  I used BS a lot in the beginning and didn't have stellar results, my hair improved some and then just stopped so I cut it again.  I lime the CLCT and will use BS during those times as well* but my hair apparently prefers commercial hydrolyzed proteins much better.*  I still may occasionally do the original mhm with BS.


So does mine, but my hair is very fine so I wasn't really surprised. I still use Emergencee on occasion.


----------



## snoop (Jun 2, 2015)

Ok. So I water rinsed this morning.  After I got out of the shower the water was sitting on top of my hair, as several people pointed out earlier.  There were actual beads of water at the top of my head.  I've started using a moisturizer since I think I need it and I slathered it on so it could be seen.  It reacted as I suspected and it absorbed within 30 min. 

Do you think it's possible that my saturation level isn't that big so it absorbs some water but doesn't want to absorb a lot? 

I've also noticed in the past that my hair isn't fond of water.   If I mist with water only it doesn't feel as soft as water and conditioner mixed.  Or clay mixed with water doesn't feel as moisturizing as clay and coconut milk. 

I feel like I'm missing something...


----------



## Ajna (Jun 2, 2015)

snoop said:


> Ok. So I water rinsed this morning.  After I got out of the shower the water was sitting on top of my hair, as several people pointed out earlier.  There were actual beads of water at the top of my head.  I've started using a moisturizer since I think I need it and I slathered it on so it could be seen.  It reacted as I suspected and it absorbed within 30 min.
> 
> Do you think it's possible that my saturation level isn't that big so it absorbs some water but doesn't want to absorb a lot?
> 
> ...



My girlfriend does water rinsing with a bit of oil and her twists are just awesome 

Meanwhile on my hair it looks like a limp noodle initially and dries to straw ugg. I find misting with oil/water or oil/conditioner where I do not spray my hair directly but like above works best and I kind of rub it into my ends lightly helps me maintain much better but once it is wet because wet I have to do more to keep the water in because it dries out really fast. I also find this method is allowing my scalp to produce more oil I guess or maybe it is diet but daily head massages seems to keep my roots really moisturized.

As for the clay for me it depends on the clay but generally speaking I find less clay (rounded tablespoon) more water (6-8 oz) and a little oil (2 tablespoons) does just as well as coconut milk. The oils also make a difference my hair loves JBCO, apricot, olive, grapeseed, almond, argon and it hates all things shea, coconut and palm can be questionable - I think there is something about palm processing.


----------



## snoop (Jun 2, 2015)

Ajna said:


> My girlfriend does water rinsing with a bit of oil and her twists are just awesome
> 
> Meanwhile on my hair it looks like a limp noodle initially and dries to straw ugg. I find misting with oil/water or oil/conditioner where I do not spray my hair directly but like above works best and I kind of rub it into my ends lightly helps me maintain much better but once it is wet because wet I have to do more to keep the water in because it dries out really fast. I also find this method is allowing my scalp to produce more oil I guess or maybe it is diet but daily head massages seems to keep my roots really moisturized.
> 
> As for the clay for me it depends on the clay but generally speaking I find less clay (rounded tablespoon) more water (6-8 oz) and a little oil (2 tablespoons) does just as well as coconut milk. The oils also make a difference my hair loves JBCO, apricot, olive, grapeseed, almond, argon and it hates all things shea, coconut and palm can be questionable - I think there is something about palm processing.




Thanks @Ajna for your feedback.  I'd posted earlier what my hair looks like with the thicker and thinner clay mixes on it...with and without clarifying my hair.  

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/mhm-hangout.744625/page-135#post-21384243
https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/mhm-hangout.744625/page-135#post-21384831

I'm not sure if it's a porosity issue or a product issue?  For what it's worth, I _think_ my hair gets wet quickly when I wet it during a wash.  It used to take a lot of time.  But even still, looking at the pictures and seeing it in the mirror it doesn't seem like it's really wet, just holding the water on top.  But as I said my moisturizer absorbs very quickly....????


----------



## Ajna (Jun 2, 2015)

snoop said:


> Thanks @Ajna for your feedback.  I'd posted earlier what my hair looks like with the thicker and thinner clay mixes on it...with and without clarifying my hair.
> 
> https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/mhm-hangout.744625/page-135#post-21384243
> https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/mhm-hangout.744625/page-135#post-21384831
> ...



Sorry I missed the pics from before.

Ok I am having a geek moment it looks like your hair is literally repelling water! Very cool!

Let me read through all of your posts but I am thinking you have not found your method within the method - which for me is part technique and part product.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 3, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I have not done a conditioning steam treatment in months.  This morning I decided to do a water rinse, apply the Tresamme Perfectly undone conditioner with argan oil and steam DC for a few minutes prior to applying my clay mix.  I honestly think there is a portion of my hair on the back/sides that are not being hydrated well because its a lot less porous than the rest of my hair.  My cuticles are really struggling to open enough on its own and I really don't want to use BS so I'm going back to basics even more so.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting out the TWA phase so that I can focus less on definition and more on retaining length.


How do you style your hair? I use my finger and just kind for run them through, like in a scrubbing kind of motion. I wet my hair throughout the process. This helps with definition. Light product give me soft coils, and heavy products give me very defined coils. I wonder is there a gel that doesn't have the no no ingredients that is thick? Flaxseed gel maybe? I just bought the Shea Moisture Gel soufflé today. I got the Argan oil ecostyler gel. I don't know if the SM is on the bad list. People complained of it being sticky, but it reminds me of KCC. Not as snotty as the custard though.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 3, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> How do you style your hair? I use my finger and just kind for run them through, like in a scrubbing kind of motion. I wet my hair throughout the process. This helps with definition. Light product give me soft coils, and heavy products give me very defined coils. I wonder is there a gel that doesn't have the no no ingredients that is thick? Flaxseed gel maybe? I just bought the Shea Moisture Gel soufflé today. I got the Argan oil ecostyler gel. I don't know if the SM is on the bad list. People complained of it being sticky, but it reminds me of KCC. Not as snotty as the custard though.


Yeah I just saw that the SM has glycerin and Panthenol in it..smh


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 3, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> How do you style your hair? I use my finger and just kind for run them through, like in a scrubbing kind of motion. I wet my hair throughout the process. This helps with definition. Light product give me soft coils, and heavy products give me very defined coils. I wonder is there a gel that doesn't have the no no ingredients that is thick? Flaxseed gel maybe? I just bought the Shea Moisture Gel soufflé today. I got the Argan oil ecostyler gel. I don't know if the SM is on the bad list. People complained of it being sticky, but it reminds me of KCC. Not as snotty as the custard though.


Yeah I just saw that the SM has glycerin and Panethol


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 3, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> How do you style your hair? I use my finger and just kind for run them through, like in a scrubbing kind of motion. I wet my hair throughout the process. This helps with definition. Light product give me soft coils, and heavy products give me very defined coils. I wonder is there a gel that doesn't have the no no ingredients that is thick? Flaxseed gel maybe? I just bought the Shea Moisture Gel soufflé today. I got the Argan oil ecostyler gel. I don't know if the SM is on the bad list. People complained of it being sticky, but it reminds me of KCC. Not as snotty as the custard though.



@shortdub78 I do the same thing.  Gel, scrunch, water...gel, scrunch, water, repeat as necessary.  I aim to make sure the gel is distributed evenly and to get my hair heavy enough to clump with the water and gel. As far as I know, there are no heavy approved gels, if you try flaxseed let me know how it works for you.


----------



## guudhair (Jun 4, 2015)

Finished Day 6... I've been lazy since Saturday :-/

1. Clarify: Skipped
2. Condition: SM African Black Soap Balancing Conditioner (UA) w/steamer
3. Mud: Terressentials
4. Leave-In: Skipped
5. Seal: flaxseed gel

It seems like there was slightly more clumping this wash...not very noticeable.  I plan on doing a CLT this weekend.

I'm not sure if I like the flaxseed gel but I'm going to keep using it until I run out.  It doesn't feel like it's setting/holding.  Maybe I'm not using enough?  My hair looks dull and feels kind of dry.  I will leave out the Aloe Vera when I make the next batch to see if it's better for me.


----------



## AJellyCake (Jun 4, 2015)

@KiWiStyle

You have beautiful hair. That's an objective fact. Haha not just my opinion. 

One thing that I've noticed with a lot of my friends and family who've gone natural recently is that it _can _ be very frustrating to deal with shorter hair. Especially with the shrinkage. 

When people ask me for advice I definitely tell them to wait out their natural hair for 2 years. With 2 years' of growth most of us 3c-4c curlies should have some visible length. That aids in styling as well. My hair is so much easier now than it was two years ago. And it was easier at 2.5 years post-relaxer than it was at 1.5 years. 

Soooo all I can say is to not give up and keep trying to find products and a regimen that work for you. 

But, of course, if you think relaxed hair works better for you, then you can certainly go back!

:hugs:



KiWiStyle said:


> I'm just about six months into my natural hair journey and the max hydration method; regular and modified.  I am sad to report that my hair is not much hydrated or defined than when I first began.  My wet and product free hair looks a hot mess, my dry and product free hair is a hot mess and my hair with gel (KCCC) IS a hot mess when it dries.  I'm losing hope that its even possible at all for me and have momentarily considered the creamy crack again, cutting it all the way down to 1/2", wearing breads to hide my hair from my own eyes.  I have stared in the mirror nearly crying and saying how much I hate my hair.  Its still a dry frizzy mess and I regret my BC so much because I can't do anything to it but attempt
> wng with gel which looks fine while wet...I'm so over hard hair but creams laugh at my hair.  It's fine, weightless and even coiless.  At least I don't have ugly and gray hair tho...I'm glad I colored it or else I might've sank into a depression.  Vent over.


----------



## guudhair (Jun 4, 2015)

@AbsyBlvd Is your clay mix considered clarifying since you added ACV?  How much ACV did you add?  I'm going to try that since I ran out of Terressentials.  

I've never mixed clay for my hair and I don't have any Rhossaul.  I have Rose, Moroccan, Sea, Earth, and Kaolin clays.  Will either of these be okay to sub for Rhossaul to mix with the Bentonite?

Also, I will do a CLT this weekend.  Will it be best to leave out ACV in the clay mix since BS is in the CLT?

TIA


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 4, 2015)

guudhair said:


> @AbsyBlvd Is your clay mix considered clarifying since you added ACV?


You didn't ask me but ACV is considered a clarifier all by itself, so, yeah, I'd assume that it works toward the same purpose with the clay. (I mix acv with my clay too.)


----------



## guudhair (Jun 5, 2015)

@Honey Bee, Thank you.  Should I not add ACV to the clay mix on days I do CLT since it includes baking soda?


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 5, 2015)

guudhair said:


> @Honey Bee, Thank you.  Should I not add ACV to the clay mix on days I do CLT since it includes baking soda?


As I understand it, ACV has a low ph value as opposed to bs. People often use it as a final rinse to close the cuticle (vs bs which opens it).

Make your own decision, of course, but I don't see anything wrong with it. They work in totally different ways.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 5, 2015)

guudhair said:


> @AbsyBlvd Is your clay mix considered clarifying since you added ACV?  How much ACV did you add?  I'm going to try that since I ran out of Terressentials.
> 
> I've never mixed clay for my hair and I don't have any Rhossaul.  I have Rose, Moroccan, Sea, Earth, and Kaolin clays.  Will either of these be okay to sub for Rhossaul to mix with the Bentonite?
> 
> ...



Yes, the clay is considered as the cleansing part of the regimen. We all must make our own judgement of course but I would go ahead and include the ACV in both mixes. I've done so on numerous occasions without adverse effects.

I used to add about a tea spoon, now probably about 1-2 tablespoons and I dilute with water before adding to the clay (makes it slightly less volatile).

A couple spoons of your Moroccan clay and one or two of bentonite should do ok. I use mine in an applicator bottle and add enough liquid to make about 14oz or around 420ml (from poor memory).


----------



## AJellyCake (Jun 5, 2015)

This week I've tried a modified regimen. 

I used clay (one day bentonite and ACV, one day Terressentials), then diluted conditioner leave-in, then gel.  

My hair had more volume on Day 1 than normal and I got great 2nd day hair. But I had more build-up on my scalp.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 5, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> @shortdub78 I do the same thing.  Gel, scrunch, water...gel, scrunch, water, repeat as necessary.  I aim to make sure the gel is distributed evenly and to get my hair heavy enough to clump with the water and gel. As far as I know, there are no heavy approved gels, if you try flaxseed let me know how it works for you.


What other styles have you tried yet? Finger coils, two strand twists? Twist outs? Bantu knots/sets? Cold wave rod sets?, straw sets? In the past, I would two strand twist my hair with just two inches of hair. I would get a lining, so it would look nice and neat. Once I gained a few more inches, I started trying more styles. Would you consider a tapered cut? Have you started back with incorporating the protein treatments? Has it helped any?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 5, 2015)

I tried the SM gel soufflé with the ecostyler Argan, and it gave me more shine, but it was more crunchy than the Eco olive oil and kids organics lotion. I will continue to use it though. I plan on getting some clay today as well.


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 5, 2015)

Gonna give this a go soon. Won't be strict as I'm not too interested in brining out my natural curl pattern but just so I can get my hair healthy. I will try as often as possible but I'm gonna stick to no less than twice a week.


----------



## Holla4mom (Jun 5, 2015)

My hair is so much easier now to deal with now than it was before I started MHM! I'm enjoying it much more.

I have an easy updo I've been doing this week and have been getting lots of compliments.  Overnight, I don't add any water, and just put a plastic cap on it.  My hair is moist when I wake up. In the past, that would have been a nightmare. Moist hair would have meant my style is ruined. Now, it just reactivates my flaxseed gel mix and I put on a silk scarf for a little while and then out the door for the day.

It no longer takes DAYS to go from washing my hair to a decent "out" style that requires all kinds of stretching, rebraiding, etc. I will have to post a pic of my updo when I redo it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 6, 2015)

AJellyCake said:


> @KiWiStyle
> 
> You have beautiful hair. That's an objective fact. Haha not just my opinion.
> 
> ...



Thank you @AJellyCake  for the encouragement.  I'm back on track and my hair isn't giving me a complete headache so I'll be growing my hair out.  The crazy thing is, I like when my hair coils and shrink and I love short hair on me when its hydrated, Lol.  This week I managed to get a good looking 2nd & 3rd day wng.  My hair is in a good place and I hope it continues.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 6, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> What other styles have you tried yet? Finger coils, two strand twists? Twist outs? Bantu knots/sets? Cold wave rod sets?, straw sets? In the past, I would two strand twist my hair with just two inches of hair. I would get a lining, so it would look nice and neat. Once I gained a few more inches, I started trying more styles. Would you consider a tapered cut? Have you started back with incorporating the protein treatments? Has it helped any?



I have not tried any other style...with my length I don't think I'd like comb/finger coils or the others you named on me. I use to get tapered cuts but not since I decided to grow my hair out.  

I've started using commercial hydrolyzed protein treatments and they have made a world of difference!  I honestly believe my hair is finer than anyone I know or know of so I get buildup super fast and I need more than animal proteins.


----------



## guudhair (Jun 6, 2015)

Finished Day 7

1. Clarify: BS mix
2. Condition: SM African Black Soap Balancing Conditioner (UA) w/heating cap
3. Mud: bentonite clay, Moroccan clay, ACV, water 
4. Leave-In: Skipped
5. Seal: flaxseed gel

Not much difference from my last wash.  I will do a CLT tomorrow or Monday and start washing every three days after that.


----------



## Ajna (Jun 7, 2015)

snoop said:


> Thanks @Ajna for your feedback.  I'd posted earlier what my hair looks like with the thicker and thinner clay mixes on it...with and without clarifying my hair.
> 
> https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/mhm-hangout.744625/page-135#post-21384243
> https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/mhm-hangout.744625/page-135#post-21384831
> ...





Ajna said:


> Sorry I missed the pics from before.
> 
> Ok I am having a geek moment it looks like your hair is literally repelling water! Very cool!
> 
> Let me read through all of your posts but I am thinking you have not found your method within the method - which for me is part technique and part product.



Sorry about that I thought I had responded to you.
Two questions it looks like you have not clarified your hair and are you using BS? I think the cherry lola treatment would be really beneficial 
Personally I do not find a difference in thicker clay vs thinner - I prefer it thinner because it is easier to wash out and I use less product. 
Honestly though I would suggest starting with the cherry lola and adding a bit of bs to hair on wash days 
HTH


----------



## snoop (Jun 7, 2015)

Ajna said:


> Sorry about that I thought I had responded to you.
> Two questions it looks like you have not clarified your hair and are you using BS? I think the cherry lola treatment would be really beneficial
> Personally I do not find a difference in thicker clay vs thinner - I prefer it thinner because it is easier to wash out and I use less product.
> Honestly though I would suggest starting with the cherry lola and adding a bit of bs to hair on wash days
> HTH



Thanks!   Those pics are with and without clarifying. 

I'm not keen on using bs but I will try another CLCT this week and take pictures.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 7, 2015)

Finally a WNG that looks like I didn't just roll out of bed...
Modified MHM yesterday and today.

Clarified with Ouidad Superfruit Clarifying Shampoo
DC overnight with NG Mango and Coconut water DC
Detangled and plaited using Denman-like brush
Covered with plastic cap

Rinsed in plaits and applied clay mix in sections
Clay mix with Rhassoul, AV juice, raw honey, water
Word to the wise...do not use Really Raw Honey, I have be picking bits of honeycomb out of my hair.  I can't wait until I'm done with this jar.  

Skipped the DC and applied DE mousse.  Air dried.
This was my most successful looking WNG ever.  My DS actually noticed and commented on my hair several times.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 7, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Finally a WNG that looks like I didn't just roll out of bed...
> Modified MHM yesterday and today.
> 
> Clarified with Ouidad Superfruit Clarifying Shampoo
> ...


I'm glad you had a successful wash day!!!  These days I rinse and repeat, Lol.  If today's regimen worked for you, keep doing it!  This week my hair made me proud.  Even today while I did nothing to it because I didn't leave the house and it looks like crap, it feels AMAZING, Lol.


----------



## tashboog (Jun 8, 2015)

So this weekend I did a CLCT since I haven't done one in awhile. Nothing magical happen to my hair, but it does seem to help a little bit with my hydration. After doing the modified routine this weekend, my hair still looks the same far as hydration goes. I am a slow hydrator so I now realize that it'll take me a couple of months before I can see a noticeable change .

Since I no I'm a slow hydrator, I'm no longer focusing on curl definition. I'm now focusing on length retention and healing my scalp. So my new routine now consist of wearing loose twist weekly. For my mid week wash, I now wash in these loose twist then stretch them with curlformers. I've been getting a lot of comments on my curly twisted updo. I like loose twist better than regular twist cuz it makes my low density hair appear fuller. Also I don't have to worry about my ends knotting or dreading during take down. Overall it's a win-win style. I keep it pinned up 24-7 and so it's low manipulation and a protective style. I've notice since doing this routine, that my breakage has slowed down a lot. Before I was way too busy trying to get a perfect braid out, twist out, or bantu knot out. I was doing something to my hair every single day, and my fine strands was not having it .

Also after watching @aharri23 video, I'd decided to detangle with my magic rake comb and man was I surprised with how much shed hair I'd removed. My ends were sticking together so I usually no that means that I wasn't getting out all of my shed hair out with finger detangling. So now I'm going to use a comb at least once a month to thoroughly detangle my hair .


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Finally a WNG that looks like I didn't just roll out of bed...
> Modified MHM yesterday and today.
> 
> Clarified with Ouidad Superfruit Clarifying Shampoo
> ...



Congratulations. So what change do you think made the most difference?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 8, 2015)

I just steamed in my clay and will leave it in while I bake my neighbor some cookies.   

I plan to use a shampoo on Monday's and use a cleansing cream on Thursdays.  Clarify and protein treat once per month, I just haven't chosen a day yet but probably my first shampoo Monday of the month.

I think using Glycerin is helping maintain my moisture levels.  Oyin Greg Juice is giving my hair life, I use it on 2nd/3rd day hair.  Even just spraying a little before showering makes a bigger impact than just spritzing with water.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 8, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Congratulations. So what change do you think made the most difference?


Two things: eliminating the leave-in step and using the mousse instead of gel.  I actually have 2nd day hair-not winning any beauty contests but I could run out of the house in a fire and not have to grab some kind of covering for my head...LOL


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Jun 8, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm just about six months into my natural hair journey and the max hydration method; regular and modified.  I am sad to report that my hair is not much hydrated or defined than when I first began.  My wet and product free hair looks a hot mess, my dry and product free hair is a hot mess and my hair with gel (KCCC) IS a hot mess when it dries.  I'm losing hope that its even possible at all for me and have momentarily considered the creamy crack again, cutting it all the way down to 1/2", wearing breads to hide my hair from my own eyes.  I have stared in the mirror nearly crying and saying how much I hate my hair.  Its still a dry frizzy mess and I regret my BC so much because I can't do anything to it but attempt
> wng with gel which looks fine while wet...I'm so over hard hair but creams laugh at my hair.  It's fine, weightless and even coiless.  At least I don't have ugly and gray hair tho...I'm glad I colored it or else I might've sank into a depression.  Vent over.



I'm mad late to this forum post and I hope I'm not repeating anything anyone said already but...  Have you considered you may have scab hair? 
I don't know if you were relaxed before big chopping and for how long, but many women who bc find that their hair doesn't behave as they thought it would. Creams don't do anything, treatments, you name it. The thought is the relaxer is able to effect your hair beneath your scalp and sometimes the damaged hair grows out looking like your texture but is in fact damaged rougher hair. 
Do you find the ends to be the worse behaved on your head? Usually this is a clear sign. I will try to find some articles/blogs/videos to share with you regarding this. Some think it's a myth, but I don't!


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Jun 8, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> But now that I have my technique down I'm loving this stuff. I do my hair in the shower so I put a little in the palm of my hand, rub my hands together and put them under the shower stream, then smooth onto my hair while separating my strands some since my hair tends to overclump. My hair comes out beautifully. *I walked by the Camille Rose curl maker in Target yesterday and started to buy it but then I thought for what, I don't think my hair can get any better. *As an aside, I hope I don't sound "braggy" I just really love my hair


This is my goal. I haven't really bought new items and have walked away from buying when I see sale tags but ultimately I want to remind myself that my hair is happy with what I'm using. Period.


----------



## nycutiepie (Jun 8, 2015)

I decided to weave up for the summer but I'm still watching this thread.  Does anyone think I could clay wash in a weave if I heavily diluted it with ACV and/or water?


----------



## guudhair (Jun 8, 2015)

@nycutiepie, I wouldn't because I don't think all of the clay and/or ACV will get completely out and cause extreme drying.  While in braids or weave, I would only wash or do treatments with products I wouldn't mind if they didn't wash out completely (mild conditioners, certain oils, etc)

I've only had a weave once and could not get to my hair/scalp good to cleanse let along confirm all the product got rinsed out so that's what I'm going by


----------



## Ajna (Jun 8, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I decided to weave up for the summer but I'm still watching this thread.  Does anyone think I could clay wash in a weave if I heavily diluted it with ACV and/or water?



What would be the benefit? I always think with weaves and braids the most important part is keeping the scalp clean and the hair moisturized.
Clay is more of a detoxifier and cleanser don't you think?

Are you getting a curly one or a like a long straight one? I love the long curly ones but I have to tell you wash day is a bit intimidating.


----------



## AJellyCake (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm enjoying one of the best wash n goes I've had in a long time!

I started with the CLCT. All the ingredients, except molasses because I didn't have any. Then TJTTT for about 2 hours, then clay for an hour (bentonite, ACV, and water to make a brownie batter consistency). 

I used diluted Tresseme Perfectly Undone for my leave-in. Surprisingly, I used KKCC for my gel and had amazing results! I don't use it that often because the results usually aren't that great. This time I used a bit less than normal (2 quarter-sized amounts per section). After air-drying for a few hours (which did almost nothing!), I blow-dried lightly (without a diffuser because I'm traveling and didn't bring mine).

My hair is super soft, and I think shinier than normal. My 4a sections also seem more defined today, on day 2, than they normally are. 

Happy hair!


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 8, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> I'm mad late to this forum post and I hope I'm not repeating anything anyone said already but...  Have you considered you may have scab hair?
> I don't know if you were relaxed before big chopping and for how long, but many women who bc find that their hair doesn't behave as they thought it would. Creams don't do anything, treatments, you name it. The thought is the relaxer is able to effect your hair beneath your scalp and sometimes the damaged hair grows out looking like your texture but is in fact damaged rougher hair.
> Do you find the ends to be the worse behaved on your head? Usually this is a clear sign. I will try to find some articles/blogs/videos to share with you regarding this. Some think it's a myth, but I don't!



@DeeLiteFulEKinky It's interesting/ good spot that you mentioned this because @KiWiStyle came to the same conclusion earlier in the thread. I'm glad you (Kiwi) are finding a good rythym with your routine.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 8, 2015)

I used coconut milk in my clay mix yesterday I haven't done this in a good while and my hair felt good after... Once dried, it still felt good, but different. It's hard to explain. 

Anyhow, I washed my hair again today. I applied diluted protein conditioner on dry hair (ends and crown) and kept on for about 40mins while I was gripped by a show. Washed it out and on to clay.

It seems my hair missed the silk amino acids I omitted from my past couple of clay mixes. I added that back today. I need to re-up- it's like my hair strands feel smoother. I'll definitely be keeping this in the mix.

I was tempted to try some fenugreek tea/paste today, but I was just excited. There is no need for me to do much else at the mo. These things can wait.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 8, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> I'm mad late to this forum post and I hope I'm not repeating anything anyone said already but...  Have you considered you may have scab hair?
> I don't know if you were relaxed before big chopping and for how long, but many women who bc find that their hair doesn't behave as they thought it would. Creams don't do anything, treatments, you name it. The thought is the relaxer is able to effect your hair beneath your scalp and sometimes the damaged hair grows out looking like your texture but is in fact damaged rougher hair.
> Do you find the ends to be the worse behaved on your head? Usually this is a clear sign. I will try to find some articles/blogs/videos to share with you regarding this. Some think it's a myth, but I don't!



@DeeLiteFulEKinky  thanks and yes I believe in scab hair.  I BC after 5.5 months post relaxer and researched scab hair extensively.  I indeed had it and have cut my hair 3 times in six months to be rid of it.  I may or may not still have some but I doubt it.  I read it only last up to a few months post relaxer.  I'm still seeing a few straight pieces that I just started cutting off again.

Thanks @AbsyBlvd ...I seemed to have reached a good place!


----------



## guudhair (Jun 8, 2015)

I think I will wet my hair every other day in between wash days because my hair was super dry (think hay) today.  I did a CLT tonight.  I'm going to leave the conditioner in overnight and will post my results tomorrow.


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 9, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I decided to weave up for the summer but I'm still watching this thread.  Does anyone think I could clay wash in a weave if I heavily diluted it with ACV and/or water?


No. Sounds like disaster waiting to happen. Don't do it girl! Clay has many benefits why would you waste all that goodness on weave?


----------



## AJellyCake (Jun 9, 2015)

Day 3 of this wash n go and my hair is looking RIGHT!!!!  

It's still very soft and defined. I did gel my edges down today (didn't have to yesterday, and I probably could have gotten away without it today). I'm still wearing my hair down, which is interesting. Usually my edges, which are 4a, are kinda too smushed, stretched, dry at this point for me to wear all of my hair down on day 3. But that's hit or miss and had happened much less frequently since starting MHM. 

I love the CLCT!!!! It always gives me great hair. 




AJellyCake said:


> I'm enjoying one of the best wash n goes I've had in a long time!
> 
> I started with the CLCT. All the ingredients, except molasses because I didn't have any. Then TJTTT for about 2 hours, then clay for an hour (bentonite, ACV, and water to make a brownie batter consistency).
> 
> ...


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Jun 9, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> @DeeLiteFulEKinky  thanks and yes I believe in scab hair.  I BC after 5.5 months post relaxer and researched scab hair extensively.  I indeed had it and have cut my hair 3 times in six months to be rid of it.  I may or may not still have some but I doubt it.  I read it only last up to a few months post relaxer.  I'm still seeing a few straight pieces that I just started cutting off again.
> 
> Thanks @AbsyBlvd ...I seemed to have reached a good place!


 Got it!


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Jun 9, 2015)

I did slack off last week and the week before, and realized that I really cant go more than 3 days before the next wash. I also realize, I need to do the full reggie, and just co-washing or water rinsing or clay washing doesn't work for me. I also realized that a good leave in mix for me is as follows: KCNT & Oyin Hair dew heavily diluted, followed by Oyin Burnt sugar (like half a dime spread over 1/4 of my hair and yes, yes, I was told not to use because of the wax, but my hair doesn't seem to mind it at all, and feels best when I add this in) followed by a teeny tiny amount of KCCC (like 1/4 a dime size spread over the same 1/4 of hair).
My hair dries soft and defined.


----------



## nycutiepie (Jun 9, 2015)

guudhair said:


> @nycutiepie, I wouldn't because I don't think all of the clay and/or ACV will get completely out and cause extreme drying.  While in braids or weave, I would only wash or do treatments with products I wouldn't mind if they didn't wash out completely (mild conditioners, certain oils, etc)
> 
> I've only had a weave once and could not get to my hair/scalp good to cleanse let along confirm all the product got rinsed out so that's what I'm going by


Thanks @guudhair!


----------



## guudhair (Jun 9, 2015)

1. Clarify: CLT
2. Condition: keraPro Restorative Intense Treatment (UA) w/heating cap then overnight
3. Mud: bentonite clay, Moroccan clay, ACV, water 
4. Leave-In: SM Kids Curling Butter Cream
5. Seal: flaxseed gel

Ends were already feeling dry even though it's still wet at the roots.  I sprayed with water and put it all in a puff.  The ends are coily but that's it.  I can't wait until I reach max hydration and figure out what products my hair likes :-/.


----------



## nycutiepie (Jun 9, 2015)

Ajna said:


> What would be the benefit? I always think with weaves and braids the most important part is keeping the scalp clean and the hair moisturized.
> Clay is more of a detoxifier and cleanser don't you think?
> 
> Are you getting a curly one or a like a long straight one? I love the long curly ones but I have to tell you wash day is a bit intimidating.


I have a long wavy sew in.  I'm not gonna use the clay.  I'm just going through withdrawal. Lol


----------



## nycutiepie (Jun 9, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> No. Sounds like disaster waiting to happen. Don't do it girl! Clay has many benefits why would you waste all that goodness on weave?


I was actually gonna use an applicator bottle to get to my scalp and tracks but you're right.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 10, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> I did slack off last week and the week before, and realized that I really cant go more than 3 days before the next wash. I also realize, I need to do the full reggie, and just co-washing or water rinsing or clay washing doesn't work for me. I also realized that a good leave in mix for me is as follows: KCNT & Oyin Hair dew heavily diluted, *followed by Oyin Burnt sugar (like half a dime spread over 1/4 of my hair and yes, yes, I was told not to use because of the wax, but my hair doesn't seem to mind it at all, and feels best when I add this in)* followed by a teeny tiny amount of KCCC (like 1/4 a dime size spread over the same 1/4 of hair).
> My hair dries soft and defined.


I've been using a curl cream by the black company that sells JBCO (blanked on the name, smells delicious btw) after my l-i and before the gel. I must say, my hair has been pleased.  

Do what you gotta do.


----------



## Ajna (Jun 10, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I was actually gonna use an applicator bottle to get to my scalp and tracks but you're right.



There was this dry shampoo I used when I had braids it was ORS herbal something or other.  But it really worked out because I would use that on week 1 wash week 2 and it keep my scalp in good condition and prevented build up.

Perhaps that could work for you 

Long and wavy I bet it is pretty! Enjoy your break


----------



## snoop (Jun 10, 2015)

snoop said:


> Thanks!   Those pics are with and without clarifying.
> 
> I'm not keen on using bs but I will try another CLCT this week and take pictures.



In the first picture:  1) with CLCT; 2) with Kaolin clay; 3) after final rinse
In the second picture:  After the final rinse

My curls are a bit more defined but I only really see that from binding my hair. I didn't feel that the CLCT helped a whole lot.  I didn't clarify first, but I don't think the difference 
would be significant.  I have to figure out why water sits on my hair and if it's really a bad thing (for me).  Until then, I'm going to go back to lurking.  Thanks for your help ladies!


----------



## AJellyCake (Jun 11, 2015)

Have any of you tried doing the clay step overnight? I want to try bentonite + ACV overnight but I'm not sure how it will turn out. 

I haven't gotten to the point where I can do just clay + gel. I'm still using be a diluted leave-in.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 11, 2015)

AJellyCake said:


> Have any of you tried doing the clay step overnight? I want to try bentonite + ACV overnight but I'm not sure how it will turn out.
> 
> I haven't gotten to the point where I can do just clay + gel. I'm still using be a diluted leave-in.


I have done the clay over night and I don't really see a difference between an hour or so or over night.  The only reason I do over night is be use I'm lazy and I want to get all the steps in in "one" session.  I use rhassoul, my hair didn't like bentonite, too drying. It almost made me give up on the clay step.


----------



## Rain20 (Jun 11, 2015)

@snoop do u think your hair might be highly porous? If so maybe tweak the MHM regimen since it is geared toward low porosity hair.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 12, 2015)

AJellyCake said:


> Have any of you tried doing the clay step overnight? I want to try bentonite + ACV overnight but I'm not sure how it will turn out.
> 
> I haven't gotten to the point where I can do just clay + gel. I'm still using be a diluted leave-in.



I've tried clay overnight when I was doing the original (Pinke Cube) regimen. I liked it then, but I also tried it with a sodium bentonite/ rhassoul mix (I think both bentonites alone are too drying for me to do this now). I don't think I needed to leave the clay on that long (it was just laziness/ tiredness prevented me from completing).


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 12, 2015)

Ive done clay overnight simply cause its too late at night to rinse it out. Like Cattypus1 said there is no visible difference in an hour or sometimes less treatment and overnight. 
OMG its been 2 + weeks since i last used clay...i think ive reached my limit and will make every effort to get it in this weekend!


----------



## tallnomad (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi Ladies--I'm trying to make my way through this entire thread.  I did a Cherry Lola-Caramel Treatment yesterday.  Took me hours to apply because my hair is uber thick.  I fell asleep with this treatment in.  Is this bad?!

Now I'm going to continue onto step 2 and pray that I can get through this routine every day for a week.

Question: I have a small amount of Bentonite Clay and a lot of a pre-mix of Rhassoul clay by Naturalicious.  I love the Naturalicious brand, however, it contains aloe and glycerine.  I know that these are no-no's on the approved list.  Should I only stick to the Bentonite?  Or, do you think it would be okay for me to use the Naturalicious mix?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Jun 12, 2015)

I was lazy last night so I just did a runny clay wash.  I put less clay than usual but everything I usually use I put in. It did feel a bit oily, not overly so, but my hair today feels really soft, defined, and maybe more shrinkage. I noticed more coils and less "s" curls. It's like my hair isn't weighed down as much so it's springy. I like it. I followed up with my leave in mix of diluted KCKT and Hair Dew, then topped with KCCC. I skipped the burnt sugar cause my hair already felt moisturized from the clay wash and leave in. I think I may have to do this during the week so I can try to increase my frequency. And on the weekend do the full reggie but using ACV primarily and the BS 1x a month. 
I only am now entertaining ACV because I want to see how my hair does as that for a clarified over BS.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Jun 12, 2015)

tallnomad said:


> Hi Ladies--I'm trying to make my way through this entire thread.  I did a Cherry Lola-Caramel Treatment yesterday.  Took me hours to apply because my hair is uber thick.  I fell asleep with this treatment in.  Is this bad?!
> 
> Now I'm going to continue onto step 2 and pray that I can get through this routine every day for a week.
> 
> ...


In my opinion, I think it's best to try things as layed out first and avoid no-no products to see what's working and what's not. If you modify early on I think it makes it harder to know what's missing or what needs modifying. Does that make sense?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2015)

tallnomad said:


> Hi Ladies--I'm trying to make my way through this entire thread.  I did a Cherry Lola-Caramel Treatment yesterday.  Took me hours to apply because my hair is uber thick.  I fell asleep with this treatment in.  Is this bad?!
> 
> Now I'm going to continue onto step 2 and pray that I can get through this routine every day for a week.
> 
> ...



Have you ever used the Naturalicious brand before? How did your hair react? If it is all you have I think you will be OK for now. You may not get the same results. If your hair felt hard or dry afterwards, I would say discontinue. Alternate between the Bentonite and the Nautralicious until you get more clay. With the glycerin in the mix, you may or may not get a good wng but it is worth a try. And if you can't do the method every day then just do every 3 days. The 7 days is just a jump start but you won't have bad results if you do every 3 days.


----------



## tallnomad (Jun 12, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Have you ever used the Naturalicious brand before? How did your hair react? If it is all you have I think you will be OK for now. You may not get the same results. If your hair felt hard or dry afterwards, I would say discontinue. Alternate between the Bentonite and the Nautralicious until you get more clay. With the glycerin in the mix, you may or may not get a good wng but it is worth a try. And if you can't do the method every day then just do every 3 days. The 7 days is just a jump start but you won't have bad results if you do every 3 days.


Thank you for the detailed response!

I have used the Naturalicious brand and liked it a lot.  Gave my curls pop and made my hair super easy to detangle, but I went right into a weave.

I did find some pure rhassoul clay powder that should give me enough for 2-3 applications.  Then, I also have about one application on the bentonite.  Thanks for mentioning the every 3 days too.  I'm going to try to go for 7, but you gave me "permission" to do every 3 if need be.  Thank you!!!


----------



## snoop (Jun 12, 2015)

Rain20 said:


> @snoop do u think your hair might be highly porous? If so maybe tweak the MHM regimen since it is geared toward low porosity hair.



@Rain20.  I think I've tried both ways and my hair reacts the same.   I want to believe that I was starting off with neutral porosity because the descriptions of low/high porosity didn't fully match my hair. 

My hair did respond to the last CLCT but I would have to find a BS substitute since I don't feel comfortable using it long term.  For now I think I'm going to go back to my regular regi (which includes regular clay washes) but I'll keep an eye on these posts since I'm learning a lot here.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 12, 2015)

I did a cycle last night. My hair (particularly ends) was feeling kind of cripsy. I pondered that I maybe needed some moisture in the form of a DC as I didn't do one after my protein shot on Monday.

So I mixed some KCKT, Faith In Nature's Hemp and Meadowfoam (love the scent) and some SM Purification Masque and diluted with warm/hot water. I applied to waterinsed hair and left this on (baggied) for about 2hrs because I got caught up doing stuff. When I washed it out my hair felt like it had accepted the product, especially the back. I finished up with the usual; clay (with SAAs), oils and gel. 

Today, the hair that is dry (the ouside of my banana clip ponypuff) feels better than it did on Tuesday when my hair dried.

I will heed my hair and ease up on the protein for now, even on my damaged areas. I guess its had all the protein it needs for the time being. 

OAN, even though its heating up now, I'm considering putting my hair away smh, just so I can let it be and not look at it for a while but not sure I want to use synthetic kinky hair. But I have bagfulls of the stuff. Decisions decisions.


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm up at 7 AM getting my clay in before the madness of my errand running Saturday. If I didn't do it now it wasn't gonna get done at any point this weekend. @AbsyBlvd  that's what i'm talkin' bout Sis...knowing and listening to YOUR own hair! 
Protein and I are still BFF's...sometimes I follow up with a DC sometimes not, at least right away. But i'm using hydrolyzed keratin, collagen and even small amnts of wheat protein several times a week with (so far) no adverse effects. 
Last night I asked DH to do an impromptu length check, and my bottom layer is almost at the end of my 1st tat positioned in the middle of my back just above my shoulder blades! this is AMAZING growth for me and I know it's cause i'm hydrating on a regular and consistent basis! When I finally break out the flat iron in the Fall or Winter I plan to thoroughly impress myself!
Oh and since the summer weather is here my hair is LOVING it; moist and lush from the time it dries through the end of my day! It would stay moist over night if i ever remembered to put on my scarf but it's my pleasure to hydrate everyday. 

Have a great Saturday wherever you are in this great big world!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 13, 2015)

Over the past month or so I have had a consistent regimen with a  consistent "recipe" for my clay mix. I'm loving my wng finally!  I have not (knocks on wood) had a bad one yet since using shampoo weekly and protein at least once/twice a month.

The Redeem Extreme Builder Plus protein is awesome so I'll continue there.

The interesting thing is I've been using Redken Chelating shampoo as my weekly shampoo.  I oddly have been using the Carols Daughter conditioner cleanser (can't recall the actual name).    I'm looking for a regular shampoo and since I'm having great results with the Redden line, I might start looking there. 

I also want to order the conditioner from Etsy that @faithVA and @Cattypus1 uses, for my occasional DC treatments.

In the meantime, I'll watch my hair for any signs of distress due to the use of these products.  I've had great results oppose to the alternative so I don't think things will go south.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 13, 2015)

@KiWiStyle Glad you've found your stride.  I love this journey even if the results are not always as I planned.


----------



## tallnomad (Jun 13, 2015)

I mixed rhassoul clay powder with honey, ACV and olive oil last night.  Was just enough to get on all of my hair.  Wanted a bit more coverage, so I took some Naturalicious clay mix I had and diluted it with ACV. Went to sleep with it last night and I'm just waking up.  

Still reading through this thread and also reading Dubaidee's blog.  So, is the general consensus here, to skip the leave-in and go straight to the gel, even as a first-timer, @faithVA ?

I'm pretty sure I'm low-po.  My hair and scalp is very dry and my hair itself is so thick and dense, it's challenging to keep moisturized as it has so many layers.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 13, 2015)

Finished my CLT and DC-ing under my hothead right now.  Interesting experience with my CLT this time.  There was a distinct ammonia-like smell just as I was finishing the application.  It worried me so I rinsed immediately.  My hair felt stiff like hard protein. There was no breakage or any other ill effects as far as I can tell. I'm using the NG Cucumber and Melon condish and it melted the stiffness immediately.  I have 4 different NG conditioners and I could do commercials, I love this stuff!  I have been struggling with shrinkage, about 80%.  I need about 2 more inches before I can effectively stretch my hair and keep some curl...hoping for October. The struggle is real!


----------



## tallnomad (Jun 13, 2015)

So, I rinsed out the clay and used the KCC gel after reading Dubaidee's modified regimen.  I have lots of definition.  Hair is still super wet.  So far so good. I assume it'll dry with these curls.  I plan on going for three days and spritzing in between.  I'm going to have to figure out what to do about gel though.  I darn near used the whole jar, as my hair is too thick.  I'll have to get some cheapy gels and use KCC on special days.

Besides making my own flaxseed gel, anyone have any gel recommendations they second to KCC?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 13, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Finished my CLT and DC-ing under my hothead right now.  Interesting experience with my CLT this time.  There was a distinct ammonia-like smell just as I was finishing the application.  It worried me so I rinsed immediately.  My hair felt stiff like hard protein. There was no breakage or any other ill effects as far as I can tell. I'm using the NG Cucumber and Melon condish and it melted the stiffness immediately.  I have 4 different NG conditioners and I could do commercials, I love this stuff!  I have been struggling with shrinkage, about 80%.  I need about 2 more inches before I can effectively stretch my hair and keep some curl...hoping for October. The struggle is real!



I wonder what caused the ammonia Smell!!  Did you do anything different?  Please list your NG conditions beginning with your top choice...I'll be ordering 2 different ones next week.

@Cattypus1


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 13, 2015)

I completed the entire regi and my hair came out pretty good.  I skipped the leave-in and used the CR Curl Maker.  I also changed my clay mix because I didn't want to use the Really Raw honey because I've been picking bits of honey comb out of my hair for a week.  I used about a tbs of coconut oil instead.  It turned out really nice.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 13, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I wonder what caused the ammonia Smell!!  Did you do anything different?  Please list your NG conditions beginning with your top choice...I'll be ordering 2 different ones next week.
> 
> @Cattypus1


I have no idea what caused it.  My recipe was the same as always, maybe it didn't like what was already on my hair, I don't know.  I think I read somewhere in another thread I think about someone noticing that smell but this is the first time for me.  The stiffness happens every time.  Oh well, it turned out pretty good so no harm, no foul.  My NG conditioners are as follows ranked from Love to OK but wouldn't repurchase unless the others were not available:

Herbal Blends
Mango & Coconut Water
Cucumber & Melon
Natural Aloe & Avocado
Actually, I think it's a tie between the Cucumber Melon and Mango Coconut Water.  I just got the Cucumber Melon and I've only used it once but I love it already.  They all have great slip and 2 and 4 actually have the word "infused" on the label and 4 has protein. I'm not crazy about the scent of 4 either.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 14, 2015)

As 


Cattypus1 said:


> I have no idea what caused it.  My recipe was the same as always, maybe it didn't like what was already on my hair, I don't know.  I think I read somewhere in another thread I think about someone noticing that smell but this is the first time for me.  The stiffness happens every time.  Oh well, it turned out pretty good so no harm, no foul.  My NG conditioners are as follows ranked from Love to OK but wouldn't repurchase unless the others were not available:
> 
> Herbal Blends
> Mango & Coconut Water
> ...



I guess its fine if there are no negative after effects.  Thank for listing the NG conditioners, I'll try the top two recs.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jun 14, 2015)

tashboog said:


> HopefulOne my previous post might have come across a bit negative and that wasn't my attention. Since I've been on this forum my alopecia areas have improved greatly. I want to post pics to show you but I'm still kind of embarrassed to post those pics. My crown was really bad when I first started my journey but when I showed faithVA my pics she thinks that I can heal my crown in about 2 years . The bald spot regimen seemed to improve my crown cuz it was wide like a 3 lane highway but now it's more like a single lane . The one thing I've been doing is massaging those areas and using the NJoy oil and using a dermaroller before applying the oil so that it can actually penetrate those areas. Hang in there and stay positive cause your hair will improve despite of what the doctors tell you. All my doctors said that my hair will not grow back but I have pics to prove that hair is slowing growing in those areas .



@tashboog, how often are you using the dermaroller?  Is that the only time you're applying NJoy's oil?


----------



## nomadpixi (Jun 15, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Low porosity hair doesn't necessarily have an issue with glycerin. That's really on a head by head basis. My low porosity hair is fine with glycerin. Tashboog on the other hand is high porosity and her hair doesn't like glycerin. My hair seems to be fine with it despite the season.


 
So glad I saw this quote, Thanks faithVA. I just recently had my hair Deva cut (and as I'm in Australia, that's not an easy thing!)
She did a great job with my haircut and added glycerine to a hair treatment made with Jessicurl and my hair is more moisturised than ever. I'm still using the MHM, but I've decided to try using glycerine spritzs for my GHE since it seems to boost moisture. It's so crazy dry here.  It produces less frizz than I imagined. Lots of shrinkage, but the ends are elongating, so that probably means eventually the whole strand will elongate too. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 15, 2015)

So... I've been thinking about it, and I'm wondering if I should still be posting here. I ask because, in all honesty, the only MHM-approved thing I do is the clay step. Everything else is all shampoo/ bad gels/ wrong ingredients. I mean, if I'm still officially MHM, I'm reaaallly ****** it up.  

What y'all think?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2015)

tallnomad said:


> I mixed rhassoul clay powder with honey, ACV and olive oil last night.  Was just enough to get on all of my hair.  Wanted a bit more coverage, so I took some Naturalicious clay mix I had and diluted it with ACV. Went to sleep with it last night and I'm just waking up.
> 
> Still reading through this thread and also reading Dubaidee's blog.  So, is the general consensus here, to skip the leave-in and go straight to the gel, even as a first-timer, @faithVA ?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm low-po.  My hair and scalp is very dry and my hair itself is so thick and dense, it's challenging to keep moisturized as it has so many layers.



I'm sorry I'm just getting to you. I was out of town. If you feel unsure about the leave-in, try diluting it heavily and then apply it. I only recommend Dubaidee's method for newbies if you are using rhassoul or sodium bentonite. If you have calcium bentonite, you may need the conditioner and/or leave-in. 

But I don't use gel as my final step so you have to do what you have to do to make the modified method work for you.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> So... I've been thinking about it, and I'm wondering if I should still be posting here. I ask because, in all honesty, the only MHM-approved thing I do is the clay step. Everything else is all shampoo/ bad gels/ wrong ingredients. I mean, if I'm still officially MHM, I'm reaaallly ****** it up.
> 
> What y'all think?



I think there are a few people here who aren't really doing MHM. Post if you like. I think at this point it doesn't really make a difference. Everyone is doing there own thing.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 15, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I think there are a few people here who aren't really doing MHM. Post if you like. I think at this point it doesn't really make a difference. Everyone is doing there own thing.


Aww, okay. You so nice.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm not doing much with my hair and I'm off track with my clay treatments. I tried the color change shampoo again 2 weeks ago so didn't do clay. And then I used permanent color on Friday so had to shampoo and conditioner. I do protein 3 to 4 days after color, so I will do that either Wednesday. So it looks like I won't be doing a clay treatment until maybe sometime next week. I am going to try to keep some water on my hair and scalp during the week since it is so hot here. 

I don't feel like fooling with my hair too much right now.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2015)

This thread an LHCF lady is sharing an oatmeal gel that you ladies may want to try.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/homemade-oatmeal-and-almond-oil-gel.761165/#post-21456655


----------



## tallnomad (Jun 15, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm sorry I'm just getting to you. I was out of town. If you feel unsure about the leave-in, try diluting it heavily and then apply it. I only recommend Dubaidee's method for newbies if you are using rhassoul or sodium bentonite. If you have calcium bentonite, you may need the conditioner and/or leave-in.
> 
> But I don't use gel as my final step so you have to do what you have to do to make the modified method work for you.



Thank you, @faithVA.  No worries.

I did use rhassoul, and skipped the conditioner.  I applied the gel Saturday afternoon and my roots are STILL wet.  I lightly spritzed my ends with water last night and sealed with castor oil and then put in 12 braids.  And, my roots are still wet!  I'm working from home, so I'll see if I get some definition with a braid out in a couple of hours, if not, I guess I'll rinse it out and apply gel lightly.  I think I might have been a bit heavy handed.

I'm going to order more rhassoul powder.  I would like to try the sodium bentonite too, but moutainherbs is all sold out.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> So... I've been thinking about it, and I'm wondering if I should still be posting here. I ask because, in all honesty, the only MHM-approved thing I do is the clay step. Everything else is all shampoo/ bad gels/ wrong ingredients. I mean, if I'm still officially MHM, I'm reaaallly ****** it up.
> 
> What y'all think?


If you're out, I am too.  I don't really pay any attention to whether the product is approved is not.  As long as my hair is feeling it, I'm good.  I'm as consistent (for me) as I could be and I have zero breakage.  I'm not in tune enough to know which thing is really working for me or not but as long as I don't get and huge swings in retention, growth or breakage then I'm not going (ala the Jennifers)...


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 15, 2015)

Washed my hair today- rhassoul + c.bentonite, water, ACV and SAAs. Followed with wheatgerm oil (I'd been unwittingly neglecting this) and grapeseed oils on length, sunflower oil on ends. 

I think I will wait a couple of weeks before I hide my hair with twists or braids.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 15, 2015)

I found the Giovanni LA styling gel half off the original price at TJMaxx today.  I leave for NY and won't be able to try it out until I get back next week.  I ain't trying to experiment before vaca.  I can't wait to try it...fingers crossed.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 16, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I found the Giovanni LA styling gel half off the original price at TJMaxx today.  I leave for NY and won't be able to try it out until I get back next week.  I ain't trying to experiment before vaca.  I can't wait to try it...fingers crossed.



I didn't really care for the gel. It has a strong hold similar to an eco gel. But it works great for my edges.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 16, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I didn't really care for the gel. It has a strong hold similar to an eco gel. But it works great for my edges.



Thanks for this review.  My hair is super fine and I need a heavier gel that will help with clumping.  I'm not necessarily looking for a hard hold, I'm looking to see if there is a non drying gel that will hold my coils better as its dry/ing.  I like Eco olive but y'all got me scared to try it.  I know a heavy gel equals a harder hold.  I have a teeny TWA so I'm hoping the better hold will be fine for now.  I know I won't like it when my hair gains length and hangs.


----------



## tallnomad (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm kind of getting nervous.  I've been wearing wng's, maybe going 2 days in between rewetting and my roots never dry.  Is this normal?  I do have very thick, dense hair, so I'm guessing that's the issue?

Also, like @KiWiStyle, I need a heavier gel too.  When my hair dries, some parts are coily/curly, but other areas are just shrunken up crunch.  I live in a dry environment, but wondering if I need a curl activator, like @discodumpling, is using.  @discodumpling, which gel are you using?


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 16, 2015)

tallnomad said:


> I'm kind of getting nervous.  I've been wearing wng's, maybe going 2 days in between rewetting and my roots never dry.  Is this normal?  I do have very thick, dense hair, so I'm guessing that's the issue?



I wouldn't describe my hair as dense. Early days (weeks) of doing the full regimen, it would take days to dry (if I wore my hair out). Most of the time I baggied (24hrs) so my hair was constantly wet, or damp.

Nine months later and my hair dries in a day if I leave it out (I haven't counted the hrs), 2 days if I've put it up.
How are you wearing your hair? Is the perimeter at least drying faster than the rest?


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 16, 2015)

tallnomad said:


> I'm kind of getting nervous.  I've been wearing wng's, maybe going 2 days in between rewetting and my roots never dry.  Is this normal?  I do have very thick, dense hair, so I'm guessing that's the issue?
> 
> Also, like @KiWiStyle, I need a heavier gel too.  When my hair dries, some parts are coily/curly, but other areas are just shrunken up crunch.  I live in a dry environment, but wondering if I need a curl activator, like @discodumpling, is using.  @discodumpling, which gel are you using?




I no longer need to use curl activator and haven't since I finished my last bottle of Lustrasilk Curl Max. BUT it totally helped to moisturize my hair as a layer in between my leave in and gel. I say go for it! I never used more than a quarter size (American $) and if I did I paid with limp greasy "noodle" hair, which is totally NOT the look i was going for. Somewhere along the way MHM has conditioned my hair enough so that a layer of CA is no longer necessary. But if your hair is asking for something you gotta give it what it needs! I might revisit CA when the cold weather comes back around  

Gel wise i'm still using Super Wet. I buy a 2.2 lb (FOR REAL that's POUNDS!) jar at my local supermarket or .99 cent store for less than $5! It is NOT sanctioned by the MHM gods but it has all the properties MY hair needs like slip, moisturization, heaviness, and that PRICE THOUGH....you can't beat that with a bat!


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 16, 2015)

tallnomad said:


> I live in a dry environment, but wondering if I need a curl activator, like @discodumpling, is using.  @discodumpling, which gel are you using?


You didn't ask me but I just started using World of Curls curls activating gel. I got to the bottom of my curl cream and I'm trying to use up my stash. Now, to be fair, I have nothing to compare it to, first time using activator gel, but I'm enjoying it. I will say, my city is very humid right now and thusly, my hair never dries, but I'm working around it. I wng at night and when I wake up, my hair is still quite damp (unusual for me), so I spray a little water and add a small amount of gel. After that, it finally dries, thank goodness. The curls could probably last up to a week, but I wouldn't know cuz I keep playing in it.


----------



## tallnomad (Jun 16, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I wouldn't describe my hair as dense. Early days (weeks) of doing the full regimen, it would take days to dry (if I wore my hair out). Most of the time I baggied (24hrs) so my hair was constantly wet, or damp.
> 
> Nine months later and my hair dries in a day if I leave it out (I haven't counted the hrs), 2 days if I've put it up.
> How are you wearing your hair? Is the perimeter at least drying faster than the rest?



Thank you for the detail.  So if your hair is any indication, it sounds promising that my hair will eventually start drying faster.  That's a relief, because my scalp even smells mildewy right now and I do not want to develop any fungus. 

I'm wearing my hair pulled back in a big curly/coily puff.  I use an old pantyhose to create a pulled back bun thing that sits atop and at the back of my whole head.  Hope that makes sense. When my hair was shorter, this same pantyhose tie-style create a afro puff, but now with more length, it's just a larger.

And, yes, the perimeter of my hair is drying normally and it's super soft and springy.  Like, it's a softness I have never felt in my hair, so I know something is working really well! 



discodumpling said:


> I no longer need to use curl activator and haven't since I finished my last bottle of Lustrasilk Curl Max. BUT it totally helped to moisturize my hair as a layer in between my leave in and gel. I say go for it! I never used more than a quarter size (American $) and if I did I paid with limp greasy "noodle" hair, which is totally NOT the look i was going for. Somewhere along the way MHM has conditioned my hair enough so that a layer of CA is no longer necessary. But if your hair is asking for something you gotta give it what it needs! I might revisit CA when the cold weather comes back around
> 
> Gel wise i'm still using Super Wet. I buy a 2.2 lb (FOR REAL that's POUNDS!) jar at my local supermarket or .99 cent store for less than $5! It is NOT sanctioned by the MHM gods but it has all the properties MY hair needs like slip, moisturization, heaviness, and that PRICE THOUGH....you can't beat that with a bat!



Thank you! I think I saw Super Wet today.  That's a great deal!  Glad that it has heaviness for you.  That's what I need right now. I went crazy in the beauty supply today buying various gels.  I got a cream called, Natural Lengthening Creme by 3 Sisters.  I bought this gel called, Tres Flores, which seems to have a really heavy hold.  Hoping it works well.  Then I bought a couple more (shameful).  I'll let you all know my thoughts.

So great that the CA helped you to get over a hump and once done, your hair was like, "so long."  Are you still using a leave-in?  I decided not to use the leave-in and I'm wondering if I should have tried it, but honestly, besides the annoying wetness of my roots, my hair is so nice and soft and springy.  And you telling me to listen to my hair makes me want to go back to the Tropical Avocado conditioner I used to use.  It's a Dominican conditioner that I would leave in my hair and it created amazing curls.  I would get 2 wng days with that stuff.  I used it as my styling product.  Because I'll be clarifying with the clay often, I might just try it and see what it does to my hair. 



Honey Bee said:


> You didn't ask me but I just started using World of Curls curls activating gel. I got to the bottom of my curl cream and I'm trying to use up my stash. Now, to be fair, I have nothing to compare it to, first time using activator gel, but I'm enjoying it. I will say, my city is very humid right now and thusly, my hair never dries, but I'm working around it. I wng at night and when I wake up, my hair is still quite damp (unusual for me), so I spray a little water and add a small amount of gel. After that, it finally dries, thank goodness. The curls could probably last up to a week, but I wouldn't know cuz I keep playing in it.



Thank you for responding! So curious, when you wng at night, are you sleeping with loose hair or with it in a baggy? And, dang!  Your curls must be popping strong if you think they can hold for up to a week.  Do they initially have a hard/firm hold?  After you run out of this gel, would you repurchase?  


So, a couple more questions for you all, please . . .  are most of you applying gel in the shower or are you shingling/doing it in sections?  Anyone applying gel, then adding a bit more water to the hair and then doing the shake method?  When I used to apply Curly Pudding and or the Avocado conditioner, I would shake my hair, coated in the product, and that would help to create curls.  Maybe I shouldn't shake as that could be manipulation??  Maybe I should just apply the gel or product and let the hair do what it do and assume the curls will form on their own?  I think that's what I did the first day . . . I forget . . . my brain is probably too wet now.

Also, on the max hydration website, I think she says that you can use cream in lieu of gel, so I'm kind of thinking that Avocado conditioner could be my cream, right?

Sorry for all of the questions.  Hope they make sense.  Thank you, ladies!

Editing to add--forget the Dominican Avocado conditioner for now.  Reading about the political mess with the Haitians and I can't support anything DR right now.


----------



## guudhair (Jun 17, 2015)

1. Clarify: ACV mix
2. Condition: keraPro Restorative Intense Treatment (UA)
3. Mud: bentonite clay, Moroccan clay, water
4. Leave-In: Skipped
5. Seal: flaxseed gel...followed up with Shea Butter

I used way too much water in my mud mix.  It was soooo messy. 

I'm convinced that I don't like the flaxseed gel.  I will make the oatmeal one after this runs out.

My hair feels really soft since I added Shea butter.  I hope it stays soft after it's dry. 

Still not much definition and still looks dull. 

I broke down and bought some rhassoul clay...should get it this week.

I did the strand test and I'm LP.  I completely forgot about it for maybe 40 minutes.  When I finally checked it, all the hair was still floating.

I've been wearing a puff daily.  Whoever came up with using a pantyhose for it is awesome! 

@AbsyBlvd how long had you been doing the MHM before getting full definition?


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 17, 2015)

tallnomad said:


> Thank you for the detail.  So if your hair is any indication, it sounds promising that my hair will eventually start drying faster.  That's a relief, because my scalp even smells mildewy right now and I do not want to develop any fungus.
> *I had that smell with the intense baggying- I was concernered when my head started to smell like a bad foot under that bag. Its the thing that stops me baggying now (that and I actually do want my hair to dry at some point). If I get a smell (when I put my wet hair up and I don't take it down), usually, after 3 days I am washing again so it doesn't bother me. *
> 
> I'm wearing my hair pulled back in a big curly/coily puff.  I use an old pantyhose to create a pulled back bun thing that sits atop and at the back of my whole head.  Hope that makes sense. When my hair was shorter, this same pantyhose tie-style create a afro puff, but now with more length, it's just a larger.
> ...




I bolded my responses.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 17, 2015)

guudhair said:


> 1. Clarify: ACV mix
> 2. Condition: keraPro Restorative Intense Treatment (UA)
> 3. Mud: bentonite clay, Moroccan clay, water
> 4. Leave-In: Skipped
> ...



@guudhair You made me take another look at my hair. It's funny because I never considered if my hair was fully defined, but maybe this is what it looks like on my hair IDK (maybe I do have hairnorexia for real lol ).

Ok so I went back through my pics and I think my hair went through its last transformation between March and May- so 6-8 months in.

I sampled DubaiDee4c's modification for the first time in March. Around this time, my detangling became more thorough. I also used proper protein for the first time since starting the method. I'll try to add some pics.

@faithVA I'm having the same problem you were having with the eternal buffering but no upload.


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 17, 2015)

tallnomad said:


> Are you still using a leave-in?



Yes. My hair needs the constant conditioning that it gets from using a leave-in. I have no desire to eliminate leave-ins from my regimen. 


tallnomad said:


> are most of you applying gel in the shower or are you shingling/doing it in sections? Anyone applying gel, then adding a bit more water to the hair and then doing the shake method?


Yes. My whole routine is in the shower. The re-wetting after applying products, which I have termed "The Dickey" after hair guru Anthony Dickey is done sometimes on the weekends when i don't mind my hair takinf HOURS to dry. But for my everyday wash n go I don't re-wet after raking my gel through my hair. Sometimes I shake, sometimes I don't...no rhyme or reason to it, I get what i get and i'm satisfied until the next wash


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 17, 2015)

tallnomad said:


> Thank you for responding! So curious, when you wng at night, are you sleeping with loose hair or with it in a baggy? And, dang!  Your curls must be popping strong if you think they can hold for up to a week.  Do they initially have a hard/firm hold?  After you run out of this gel, would you repurchase?


Lemme see... I'll answer them in paragraphs.

When I wng at night, I sleep with three or four loose buns. My hair is short (and getting shorter everyday as I attempt a slow-burn sort of hair shaping thing, I do a little every few days to make sure it's right ), so three or four buns ain't really stretching out nothing.

My curls are popping, girl!  I was trynna take some pics the other day, but I couldn't capture the true boldness of the definition, y'all know what I'm saying. It was amazing. I'm literally washing my hair every other day, playing in it until it frizzes up, and then washing it again. And I can't wait for wash day cuz I love playing in my hair. I'm a mess.  

Would I repurchase this particular brand? No. I kinda wanna try other ones now. I'd like to find one that doesn't stay so daggone wet for so long. And it was kinda sticky, too, yuck. _*shudder*_ I'm almost done with the tube, I plan to give the rest (about 2 oz) to my mother for further experimentation. 

For clarification purposes, here's my reggie.

1. V05 clarifying conditioner, topped with shampoo. Rinse.
2. Any old conditioner. I'm trying to use up my (apparently extensive) stash.
3. Clay (AVJ, ACV, slippery elm bark powder for slip).
4. Diluted KCKT.
[4a. Curl cream, activator gel, etc]
5. My current boo: Wetline Extreme gel. I'm about to finish the jar but I liked it enough that I already bought a back up.

I do all of this out of the shower, I hate washing my hair in the shower. I smooth, rake, and shake. I shake so the curls don't dry in a big glob. As the days go by, it stretches out pretty easy because it's so fine. To bring it back, I lightly mist with water, shake, and reapply gel in the areas that got frizzy. I use different products everytime (except for steps 4 and 5, those are always the same), so I think it's more technique that anything. I will say, however, that I do love a thick heavy gel. There's a cast, yes, but you're free to style without worrying about frizz. Crunch out the cast, but don't throw away the baby with the bath-water.  



> Editing to add--forget the Dominican Avocado conditioner for now.  Reading about the political mess with the Haitians and I can't support anything DR right now.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh, and I don't baggy. I may once my fist natural winter comes, but I never did it before because... well, when I got here, my hair was over processed, relaxed, highly porous, and over moisturized from Wen. Baggying didn't even make sense to me at that point.  I knew there would be a tragedy, and so I avoided it. My hair is a lot stronger now, but still, if I did baggy, it would be 'dry', with no added liquid. On *this* head, baggying with liquid sounds like a problem waiting to happen, imo.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @guudhair You made me take another look at my hair. It's funny because I never considered if my hair was fully definied, but maybe this is what it looks like on my hair IDK (maybe I do have hairnorexia for real lol ).
> 
> Ok so I went back through my pics and I think my hair went through its last transformation between March and May- so 6-8 months in.
> 
> ...



discodumpling said to hit the "more options" button. Sometimes it works for me sometimes not.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> discodumpling said to hit the "more options" button. Sometimes it works for me sometimes not.



Thanks. It's been slow this past couple of weeks, and I used to refresh the page and find my pic attached anyway. It's not working now. I'll keep trying though.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 17, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @guudhair You made me take another look at my hair. It's funny because I never considered if my hair was fully defined, but maybe this is what it looks like on my hair IDK (maybe I do have hairnorexia for real lol ).
> 
> Ok so I went back through my pics and I think my hair went through its last transformation between March and May- so 6-8 months in.
> 
> I sampled DubaiDee4c's modification for the first time in March. Around this time, my detangling became more thorough. I also used proper protein for the first time since starting the method. I'll try to add a few pics from then to now.



It worked this time.
Pic.1. I think this was just before I started the modified regimen. It was the first time noticing definition at my roots after my hair dried. The definition didn't travel the whole length- mainly ends and root.

Pic.2. I was doing modified proper, with no conditioner. Left- my hair was shinier and more defined but my clumps weren't really separated. Right- applying gel and separating more thoroughly.

Pic.3. Left- how my hair dried the next day (31/03). Right- my wet product-free hair after I used protein conditioner for the first time (since starting the regimen).

Pic.4. How my pony puff looks as a comparison to the first pic in March.

Pic.5. May. Left- 'Dirty' hair fluffed out. Right- wet hair product free.

Pic.6. Beginning of June. Wet hair product free (with exception of oils). Dry wash and go.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2015)

^^I think my hair is similar to yours. I think I said that last time I saw it. My hair currently looks like your hair in the 18/03 shot. My hair just isn't as long as yours. I'm hoping as it gets longer it will look more like the 30/03 side, of course as I do my hair more often.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 17, 2015)

My hair is exactly like me;  it doesn't like change and loves consistency. When you change the game of any sorts, we get all stressed and discombobulated.  Lesson learned!!!  

The good news!  I now know exactly how long my hair is and I cannot believe how fast/much it has grown.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> ^^I think my hair is similar to yours. I think I said that last time I saw it. My hair currently looks like your hair in the 18/03 shot. My hair just isn't as long as yours. I'm hoping as it gets longer it will look more like the 30/03 side, of course as I do my hair more often.



I believe it will.

Taking the step to try the modification was a turning point for me so I have you to thank for that @faithVA , that and my favourite thread.


----------



## tallnomad (Jun 17, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I believe it will.
> 
> Taking the step to try the modification was a turning point for me so I have you to thank for that @faithVA , that and my favourite thread.



Your hair looks great! And, I love your eyebrows!

When you hair is stretched, about how long is it?  Curious.  My hair looks similar to yours in length and texture a bit.  Have you been experiencing growth/length retention with this method?  As your hair gets longer, is your detangling an issue or seems to be going well?


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 17, 2015)

tallnomad said:


> Your hair looks great! And, I love your eyebrows!
> 
> When you hair is stretched, about how long is it?  Curious.  My hair looks similar to yours in length and texture a bit.  Have you been experiencing growth/length retention with this method?  As your hair gets longer, is your detangling an issue or seems to be going well?



Thank you.
I have various lengths- my hair grows in layers and I'm growing out some damage (bald spots). I roughly measured (from a no heat curlformer stretch) at the beginning of May. To keep it short, I'd say the top half is neck length (but the front just passes my top lip). The bottom half is full shoulder length.

I've dusted regularly (mere millimetres), and one trim with my hair in twists. I am going to try and lay off the scissors now (except for single strand knots I feel) to see what I can retain. Especially with with my unstretched hair/ends out and exposed.

I think I have well and truly forgotten what it was like to detangle my hair before I modified my regimen. I know I used to do it with the conditioner step. When I've tried that since, it did feel a little akward lol.

The shed hairs just fall out. When I take time, I can usually separate the hairs down the the one that doesn't wanna let go. I've previously yanked out clumps of hair in the shower with poor technique.

Also the watery clay mix makes it easier to detangle to the degree that I like. Now, it takes me around 40mins to apply my clay and detangle. I don't mind this, but I do wonder how long it would take to detangle this way once I reach ...say BSB


----------



## tallnomad (Jun 17, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thank you.
> I have various lengths- my hair grows in layers and I'm growing out some damage (bald spots). I roughly measured (from a no heat curlformer stretch) at the beginning of May. To keep it short, I'd say the top half is neck length (but the front just passes my top lip). The bottom half is shoulder length.
> 
> I've dusted regularly (mere millimetres), and one trim with my hair in twists. I am going to try and lay off the scissors now (except for single strand knots I feel) to see what I can retain. Especially with with my unstretched hair/ends out and exposed.
> ...



Thank you!  I think I might need to do a better job at detangling.  I just applied some clay now and have a shower cap on before I shower it out.  Shed hairs did just seem to fall out, however, I'm not really finger combing that well, although I am working in the clay.  Maybe I'll spend time detangling with the clay on Sunday nights.  Your hair looks longer to me.  When stretched, mine is below my armpit.  I'm praying to get to WSL because I personally think it'll be easier to care for my hair.  Even though I have length, it shrinks up so much, but thankfully, so far with this method, it's not shrinking and matting/tangling like it did before.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 17, 2015)

tallnomad said:


> Thank you!  I think I might need to do a better job at detangling.  I just applied some clay now and have a shower cap on before I shower it out.  Shed hairs did just seem to fall out, however, I'm not really finger combing that well, although I am working in the clay.  Maybe I'll spend time detangling with the clay on Sunday nights.  Your hair looks longer to me.  When stretched, mine is below my armpit.  I'm praying to get to WSL because I personally think it'll be easier to care for my hair.  Even though I have length, it shrinks up so much, but thankfully, so far with this method, it's not shrinking and matting/tangling like it did before.



It's funny because for a while now I've been thinking that my hair doesn't shrink up as much anymore. My 'pull' checks seem way less dramatic too. There is obviously some shrinkage but it's like 50% or less (I'm not pushing these percentages hard I promise), maybe 65% if I leave it a few extra days.


----------



## aharri23 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey yall its been a while since I posted that video currently experimenting with some more things and will post it soon

- My hair feels 10x better when using my homemade gel (all natural) compared to using Sweet Soul Magic and KCCC, TBH I think they are lying about the ingredients in them so for now I just use my own gel and I actually KNOW what's in it. Sweet Soul Magic dries my hair out for some reason and is super sticky so im probably going to stop using it. Probably just going to stop using storebought gels in general to save money and I get better results.

- I've been experimenting with the modified MHM again because I work out everyday and haven't had time to do the full steps, however this time I'm using an all natural gel (denise recommends a plant based gel like flaxseed, okra, etc) which seems to be helping with tangles and dryness comapred to using a MHM store bought gel.

- Leaving in conditioners on my hair under gel gives me flakes no matter what amount (diluted or not), so I've stopped doing that. My homemade gel gives me definition and softness. If it's too crunchy I can just put some oil on it 2nd day. I thought flakes were unavoidable but nope, once I stopped using a leave in conditioner the flakes stopped. I only use one product to style my hair (homemade gel)

- I've been using a watery clay mix in the shower  in the applicator bottle but for some reason my sodium bentonite clay stains my shower so I will probably go back to using a thicker clay mix and applying it outside of the shower.

- I can water wash with hot water inbetween clay washes if needed, I only do the clay 1-2x per week. ACV rinses are good too.

- Baking soda is unnecessary seeing as I haven't used conditioner in a while. I would use only a little in the CLCT

- Less is more with low porosity hair, our hair is already healthy. No need to layer a bazillion products

- My main issue with the modified MHM was the tangles before, but this time I am not going to use any store bought gels. Its been 12 days so far and I haven't had any major tangles. I'm hoping I wont have to go back to using conditioner because it doesn't do much for my hair.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 17, 2015)

I've got definition, softness and growth retention...my hair will not hang no matter what I do.  It hangs when wet but wants to stand up once dry.  I just think my hair is destined not to hang when dry.  I see the pics on here and I really want some hang time.  It really doesn't seem to matter what I do, I end up with the same style-a bigger TWA.  I guess I have hair that is finer than fine and has no weight to it.  Ok...I think I'm just having a moment, whine over.


----------



## guudhair (Jun 17, 2015)

@AbsyBlvd

Thank you.  Seems like we have the same texture.  Did you do the seven days straight?  And do you wash (or wet) every three to four days?


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 17, 2015)

guudhair said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> 
> Thank you.  Seems like we have the same texture.  Did you do the seven days straight?  And do you wash (or wet) every three to four days?



Ooh would love to see pics. When I started in September, I did the '7 day kickstart' over two weeks (I was doing the bald spot regimen but with regular washes). 
I wash my hair every 2, 3 or 4 days.


----------



## guudhair (Jun 17, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Ooh would love to see pics. When I started in September, I did the '7 day kickstart' over two weeks (I was doing the bald spot regimen but with regular washes).
> I wash my hair every 2, 3 or 4 days.



It hasn't started clumping yet.  This is from earlier this month.  One wet, one dry, same day.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 17, 2015)

@guudhair That is one impressive head of hair you have. I can't make the pic bigger but I'm admiring the shape and volume.


----------



## guudhair (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks.  I'm looking forward to wash n gos when it starts clumping.  I wear puffs for now.


----------



## aharri23 (Jun 17, 2015)

Also I've been using bana baby food instead of regular bananas for my CLCT treatments and my hair is liking it!


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 18, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Also I've been using bana baby food instead of regular bananas for my CLCT treatments and my hair is liking it!


I just bought two jars (SO was looking at me like, 'Que?' ), glad to know I didn't waste my money.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 18, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I've got definition, softness and growth retention...my hair will not hang no matter what I do.  It hangs when wet but wants to stand up once dry.  I just think my hair is destined not to hang when dry.  I see the pics on here and I really want some hang time.  It really doesn't seem to matter what I do, I end up with the same style-a bigger TWA.  I guess I have hair that is finer than fine and has no weight to it.  Ok...I think I'm just having a moment, whine over.



I have a feeling I'll be a twist out girl when my hair grows up.  I can't see my fine strands hanging much either.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 18, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I have a feeling I'll be a twist out girl when my hair grows up.  I can't see my fine strands hanging much either.


I thought I might be a twist out girl too, but I'm loving my hair so much that I don't care whether it hangs or sticks straight up, don't make me no difference.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 18, 2015)

Breaking out my Bentonite clay,  aloe vera, honey powder, slippery elm mix today.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2015)

I did a quick mud finally. Last night I water rinsed, did a keratin protein treatment, DCd with NG Marshmallow and then used a thick mud to remove the conditioner residue. Rushing as usual so didn't get to let it just marinate. 

The shampoo I used for my color did a number on my strands. I think it's going to take a few weeks to get my hair back to normal.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 18, 2015)

Washed my hair today. I stuck to clay, oil and gel, but used the As I Am Curling Jelly as I am oh so low on KCCC. I like the AIA but last time I used it I had a few flakes once it dried. Oh and why are these jars so small? I got 3 or 4 uses out of this one (finished today).

OAN I could really see my henna in the sunlight today.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Washed my hair today. I stuck to clay, oil and gel, but used the As I Am Curling Jelly as I am oh so low on KCCC. I like the AIA but why are these jars so small? I got 3 or 4 uses out of this one (finished today).
> 
> OAN I could really see my henna in the sunlight today.



They make a larger jar but they don't sell it everywhere. When only Sally's sold the line they had only the larger jar. When they decided to sell it in other locations, they came out with the smaller jars. 

You can dilute the AIA as well as the KCCC to make them stretch a little further, if diluted gel works on your hair.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> They make a larger jar but they don't sell it everywhere. When only Sally's sold the line they had only the larger jar. When they decided to sell it in other locations, they came out with the smaller jars.
> 
> You can dilute the AIA as well as the KCCC to make them stretch a little further, if diluted gel works on your hair.



Diluting KCCC works well and I diluted the As I Am today so we'll see. The first time, I used it as is to see what it was like (flakes). I can't remember what happened the other times.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 18, 2015)

With my clay mixture in /


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 18, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I have a feeling I'll be a twist out girl when my hair grows up.  I can't see my fine strands hanging much either.


My hair looks terrible in a twistout and I'm beyond SL. I don't want to ruin my coils with heat so I'm trying some no heat methods for stretching. My issue is that I had hoped "setting" wouldn't be a necessity  as a natural. I guess it wouldn't be if I was ready to accept my shrinkage, I'm just not ready.


----------



## abioni (Jun 18, 2015)

I tried this today for the first time. I'm tender headed so my scalp is sore from the constant finger raking and pulling. I wanted to do it again tomorrow but I doubt I can.
The result isn't bad, my curls came out. My hair dried white. I guess I have to use really tiny leave-in next time.
The only thing I'm not happy about is the shrinkage. I'm close to APL and I expected this to elongate my curls but they are barely two inches long. Will I get more elongation as time goes by?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 18, 2015)

abioni said:


> I tried this today for the first time. I'm tender headed so my scalp is sore from the constant finger raking and pulling. I wanted to do it again tomorrow but I doubt I can.
> The result isn't bad, my curls came out. My hair dried white. I guess I have to use really tiny leave-in next time.
> The only thing I'm not happy about is the shrinkage. I'm close to APL and I expected this to elongate my curls but they are barely two inches long. Will I get more elongation as time goes by?


That has not been my experience.   I'm getting about 80% shrinkage.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 19, 2015)

Update to say that my hair dried without flakes. I notice both these gels work better for me once diluted, although I don't add as much water to the As I Am- it's already pretty loose.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 19, 2015)

abioni said:


> I tried this today for the first time. I'm tender headed so my scalp is sore from the constant finger raking and pulling. I wanted to do it again tomorrow but I doubt I can.
> The result isn't bad, my curls came out. My hair dried white. I guess I have to use really tiny leave-in next time.
> The only thing I'm not happy about is the shrinkage. I'm close to APL and I expected this to elongate my curls but they are barely two inches long. Will I get more elongation as time goes by?



IDK, how large are your sections that you're working? Maybe make them a little smaller so they are easier to handle, and don't feel like you have to tug on your hair.


----------



## tallnomad (Jun 19, 2015)

Ladies, do you think it's fine to daily bun with this method?  I've searched this thread and just see very minimal mentions of bunning.  I had to go out unexpectedly last night to meet a friend, so wet my hair in the shower and then slicked it into a low ponytail.  I'm thinking I'm going to continue with this MHM by using buns.

Have you read or heard anything regarding this, or any thoughts?

Thank you!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2015)

tallnomad said:


> Ladies, do you think it's fine to daily bun with this method?  I've searched this thread and just see very minimal mentions of bunning.  I had to go out unexpectedly last night to meet a friend, so wet my hair in the shower and then slicked it into a low ponytail.  I'm thinking I'm going to continue with this MHM by using buns.
> 
> Have you read or heard anything regarding this, or any thoughts?
> 
> Thank you!



Any style you want to wear works with this method. So feel free to wear buns as much as you want but make sure to move your bun around to prevent breakage.


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 19, 2015)

tallnomad said:


> Ladies, do you think it's fine to daily bun with this method?  I've searched this thread and just see very minimal mentions of bunning.  I had to go out unexpectedly last night to meet a friend, so wet my hair in the shower and then slicked it into a low ponytail.  I'm thinking I'm going to continue with this MHM by using buns.
> 
> Have you read or heard anything regarding this, or any thoughts?
> 
> Thank you!


If your goal is curl definition then daily bunning is not the way to go. If you just like the way the method makes your hair feel then gwan wit yo badself!


----------



## abioni (Jun 19, 2015)

What was your hair shrinkage like before MHM?



Cattypus1 said:


> That has not been my experience.   I'm getting about 80% shrinkage.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 19, 2015)

abioni said:


> What was your hair shrinkage like before MHM?


TBH...I can't really measure that.  I BC-ed in May 2014 and I started MHM in December.  My hair is in great shape and I have had little to no breakage since starting MHM.  My hair is about 8 inches long and unless I stretch it it doesn't look like it has grown much or like I have retained 5+ inches since my BC but I have.  It seems the coilier it is he more it shrinks but I think that's just my hair.


----------



## tallnomad (Jun 19, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> If your goal is curl definition then daily bunning is not the way to go. If you just like the way the method makes your hair feel then gwan wit yo badself!


shoot.  my goal is curl definition.  okay.  will have to rethink this.  thank you!


----------



## tallnomad (Jun 19, 2015)

@discodumpling and @faithVA --apologies for so many questions and thank you for your patience.  if my goal is curl definition, is it okay to do twists and braid sets and then undoing for out styles.  or does curl definition come best by just wetting the hair and then letting it do what it do?


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 19, 2015)

Girl this is a hair board..ask as many questions as you need to, to be confident in your methods! Faith might have a differing answer so here goes mine. You will not find YOUR unique curl pattern with TO's and BO's you will get the pattern of the set. To discover your own personal curl imho you must wash and wear your hair just so! Your curl is unique to you, it's totally worth exploring it and getting to know it. I've been natural for a while and never knew the wonders of my hair until I started MHMing! I'm sure there are threads on here with me declaring that I have absolutely NO curl pattern and  how it wasn't even worth me trying yada yada yada  (@Nonie where you at?!!) But through consistent MHM and wearing my hair in nothing but a WNG since the beginning of the year I have a new found love and appreciation of my napps, curls, kinks and swirls.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 19, 2015)

@tallnomad The way I see it, following this (or similar) regimen, wetting often and being thorough with your process, will bring about your curl definition. I've done it just once on some heads with good results (especially for a first time).

I don't think twist outs or braid outs will affect your curl definition in any negative way. I personally don't do them (often) because 1) I am lazy at times, 2) my hair just doesn't have the fullness for them at the minute, 3) I think I wash my hair too often to make the most of the prep and style. Oh and 4) unless I first comb and stretch my hair, my coils refuse to submit to the set- and all the work is destroyed if I fluff at ALL.


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 20, 2015)

It's MHM my way day ladies! I'm sitting under the dryer with a simple clay mix of rhassoul SAA, and nourishing oils: Jojoba, Pracaxi, & Argan today  

I'm trying to get a good pic but so far no bueno. 
Today's process:
Wash: TJTTT--let's be honest. How dirty was my hair really..I wash n wear daily!
Protein- Aphogee 2 Step. I haven't used this since I had a relaxer! It sure has changed from the egg like consistency I remembered. But the smell was still horrific. 
Balancing Conditioner
Clay mix: applied directly on top of the conditioner...cause i'm lazy  
Leave-in- probably Ion something or the other
Gel- Super Wet
I took my time to detangle at both the protein and clay steps and i'm bout to get in the shower to complete the whole process. The whole process is taking 2- 2.5 hrs. 

When I think of my days frequenting every salon on the south side of Queens and how much time I spent in 'em i'm grateful that I know how to nurture and treat my hair properly. This is time well spent!


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 20, 2015)

Ooh @discodumpling I'm eagerly waiting to hear how your hair turns out. I know your hair loves protein but so many times I've read about the Aphogee 2 Step, it's been on relaxed hair.


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 20, 2015)

Results:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Here's my fro bout 50% dry. It'll be a slow dry due to the super humid weather and the fact that i'm just hanging around the house mostly today. I'll let y'all know how she feels, moves and behaves when completely dry.


----------



## aharri23 (Jun 20, 2015)

Thinking about switching back to calcium bentonite because the sodium is so messy and my shower gets dirty really fast. I know the sodium absorbs into the hair more, but is there really a big difference between sodium and calcium? I like also how the calcium is smoother and less runny than sodium.


----------



## aharri23 (Jun 20, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> That's a good point.  I was waiting on feedback before ordering.  I am having good results with the Calcium Bentonite and I don't feel that it is drying out my hair. I think I will stick with what's working and if I start noticing it getting dry then I'll look at possible changes.
> 
> I can see how more moisturizing products can decrease definition. After doing the modified for a few times, I had conditioned one time just to see what would happened and it actually "de" clumped my hair, and I lost some definition during that wash.



Yep exactly. The longer I go without conditioner the more defined my hair is, but if I go too long I get too many shed hairs. If I could find a better way to detangle/remove shed hairs with the clay that would help me out a ton, but for now I have to use conditioner and a comb once a week.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 21, 2015)

@discodumpling , how often will you be using the 2-step Aphogee? I feel like when I use the 2min one I have to use it almost once a week due to the moisture retention of doing MHM. I've been thinking about trying the  2-step and doing that once a month.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 21, 2015)

I am out of KCCC so I decided to experiment today with that Ouidad Climate Control gel I have in my pre-MHM stash. It's really loose and should really have a pump dispenser. It has protein, as well as glycerin (much lower) in the ingredients.

As I was testing things out, I used avocado oil in place of my regulars. I also thought it might help with the added dryness I knew would be coming with these results..

The gel kind of foamed in my hair. It didn't mix with the oil well at all (maybe I was heavy handed). My hair dried a little more shrunken than usual and is less defined with this gel. Doesn't feel as soft either. Although I can tell it's oiled. I'm baggying my puff tonight. Hopefully it'll feel softer in the morning.

Edited to correct the name of that blasted gel.


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 22, 2015)

I had great touchable results after my last MHM go around...but y'all know I soak this head of mine daily so that was already 2 washes ago! 
Just finished my daily co-wash and re-style for the day and i'm bout 50% dry and will be completely dry by 9AM when I sit at my desk and begin my work day.

 I've been seriously considering giving my hair (and my SELF) a break with a long term protective style. Uggggh it's the time factor that is daunting to me. But it's doable if I decide to draw it out over a week or so. Still thinking about it...but I have a week off next week and that would be the perfect time to install some twists! 

stay tuned and witness my unpredictability!


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm 4c
As you can see I'm getting there with maximum hydration !


----------



## AJellyCake (Jun 22, 2015)

Wow! I used the Butters-n-Bars rhassoul clay for the first time, and I'm very pleased. 

I tried one package of rhassoul before (I think I bought it from Amazon), but I don't remember these great results. 

So last night I did the baking soda + conditioner cleanser. I kept that on for about an hour. Then I conditioned with the Tresemme Naturals overnight. In the morning I mixed the rhassoul with just a little bit of ACV. I noticed it wasn't fizzing with even a little bit of ACV (like the Aztec Indian bentonite would), and I didn't want to use even more ACV. I added warm water until I had a thick mixture. Rinsed the conditioner and applied the clay. I left that in for about thirty minutes. 

With this clay mix, I noticed when applying how smooth and silky it felt. It also had a pleasant fragrance. It had a light floral scent. I'm not sure why. It was easy to work it through my hair. When I rinsed it out, my hair also felt silky and not as dry as it would be with a similar bentonite mixture. I was very happy just at this point. 

I applied diluted Tresemme Naturals as my leave-in (about 3 ounces conditioner and 5 ounces hitI also noticed I didn't use the full amount of diluted conditioner I use normally (just 5-6 ounces instead of 8). My hair felt adequately saturated. 

Then, I applied KCCC throughout in small sections.  Everything was great. 

I split my hair in half and sat in front of my fan while I did my makeup for about 10 minutes. 

*The BEST part is that my hair has dried wayyyyyy more quickly than it ever has.* In less than 2 hours the length of my hair is completely dry (dry enough for me to let someone hug me ). This has never happened. My hair literally stays damp allllll day long. My roots are still damp but not as damp as they would be normally. The middle of my hair is still a bit damp but this is a huge improvement. 

Hopefully my hair doesn't get too dry (unmoisturized/dehydrated). 

Yup. So. I just wanted to post everything so I could remember it.


----------



## Ajna (Jun 23, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> I'm 4c
> As you can see I'm getting there with maximum hydration !



Your curls look like mine - did not know that was 4c you know someone actually told me my hair was 3c because of the coil ...I cannot keep up lol
But is it looking good!


----------



## Ajna (Jun 23, 2015)

I am pretty sure I have figured out my reggie.

To give some background I started MHM in February and I did the entire regimen for two weeks then it was like every other day for about four weeks. I only wore my hair in a wash and go style so my curls could continue to form and set. By mid March/early April I started trying to find short cuts and some worked out temporarily but after about a week I would have to go back to the full reggie. I also tried to use up old products which would also set me back. Then in May I tried just the clay wash but my hair would get super dry by day two so I tried to baggie and that brought me an extra day. Then I tried just the curly girl method of conditioner only and two weeks of that and I had frizzy curls. Around this time I was sick of mixing stuff so I decided to incorporate things that had worked well in the past and to just try the products with just water and for the past 4 weeks or so it has been great.

Wash ever three to four days and alternate between clay wash (which is literally hot water 6 oz and clay 1 tbsp) and watered down DC (really watered like 6 oz water and 2 oz conditioner)
I section and detangle in this step (I typically have 6-8), rinse each section then apply oil so my hair is saturated - I just use clips to keep them separate - rinse my hair all over with the clips with hot water - getting rid of excess oil then quickly with cool. If I am going to do a wash and go I spray my hair with my watered down leave in which is normally a 50/50 ratio and rake through gel apply my tee shirt for however long it takes me to get dress and shake it out. If it is at night and I want some length I will again spray my hair with leave in add in gel and twist each section and I tuck my ends with bobby pins apply the tee shirt until it stops dripping and I try to let it air dry for an hour or two before I pass out.

On non work out days to maintain it I spritz with water and baggy on the third day. On work out days I literally rinse the sweat out of my scalp by rinsing with water only and putting my hair in three loose puffs - while I am still in the shower I rake through a quarter size of flax sees oil in each section  put it back in the puff and wrap a towel around my head. In the morning I just use a little water and oil on my ends and fluff it out.

Once a month I henna with yogurt, olive oil and citric acid then DC at full strength with steam

It is so simple and typically I am done in like 30 minutes including my shower.

The baking soda and vinegar I could never get quite balanced so I just said bump it and it works out great. When I am feeling fancy I use a tea rinse in place of the leave in .

I am not sure if I am still on the MHM reggie or something else but I am thankful for this whole process I used to think my hair was supposed to feel cottony soft and silky smooth and while it is smooth it is not necessarily silky but it is not soft like cotton I dunno how to describe it except to say it is much stronger and it does not shed as much which is why I think I can see it growing not so much because it is growing faster but I am not loosing as much.

My staple products are:
DC: Hydro Quench Botanical Peppermint Coconut Mask or Bee Mine Bee*u*ti*ful
Leave in: CJ Beautycurls or KCKT
Gel: flax-seed from whoever on Etsy, Aloe Vera straight from the bottle or Camille Rose Curl Maker - I have always wanted my gel to be like a miracle thing and you know it is not most of the botanical gels work about the same for me with the exception of the kinky curly gel but that leaves my hair to hard and it feels weird so going forward I will probably stick with aloe vera or flax seed it is so much cheaper and no crunch
Clays: bentonite, pink and rassoul - I actually like rassoul the least and when I run out I probably will not repurchase
Oil: my blend is an ounce of castor, argon, emu, and hemp (each) with two ounces of avocado, sweet almond and apricot - my goal was to fill up my ten ounce container so I used more of what I had more of
Tea rinse: green or chamomile tea (again whatever I have more of)  slippery elm, marshmallow, nettle and/or irish moss - this is 12 oz water with two teabag and  two heaping teaspoon of an herb

For anyone going through this process it is so worth it. I can tell in a day or two if my product choice was bad - since I have staple products one would think I would stop trying to new things but I just love etsy lol. Really though my hair is so low maintenance it is not even funny and people comment on my coils all the time - I have severe shrinkage like more than 50% but I am ok with that because it looks nice and full.

Anyway I will probably go to lurker status but I guess my point is I have been natural for more than 15 years and my hair has looked nice ad it was healthy and grew but it took some work but now  barely 6 months later and my hair is so transformed and what I do now is minimal.

For everyone still working through finding their own reggie just stick with it so worth it!


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 23, 2015)

Ajna said:


> Your curls look like mine - did not know that was 4c you know someone actually told me my hair was 3c because of the coil ...I cannot keep up lol
> But is it looking good!


I didn't think she was 4c either. Maybe I have this whole hair typing thing wrong.

I've actually been wondering, how are we typing our hair now? Because, after mhm, we see so many changes.... are we claiming the 'new' type? Is it really 'new' at all? Or are they the same curls we always had, just less frizzy? 

I think they're the same curls. The reason I think that is, a, a section of my hair that's always been curly is still the same. The only changes I can see are in the frizzy section of my hair. Otherwise, the hair that was already curly just feels better, more moisturized, etc, but it looks the same.

Just some random, disjointed thoughts...


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 23, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I didn't think she was 4c either. Maybe I have this whole hair typing thing wrong.
> 
> I've actually been wondering, how are we typing our hair now? Because, after mhm, we see so many changes.... are we claiming the 'new' type? Is it really 'new' at all? Or are they the same curls we always had, just less frizzy?
> 
> ...



I like the random thoughts. For me hair typing has its uses (finding common ground with products/ styling etc) but other than that I don't get caught up on it. 

I stumbled upon hair-typing and labelled myself 4c. I don't consider my hair type to have changed, or that I was initially wrong. My coils have shown themselves before, I've just never catered to them like I have since finding this board.


----------



## guudhair (Jun 23, 2015)

1. Clarify: ACV mix
2. Condition: Skipped
3. Mud: Moroccan clay, rhassoul clay, herbal tea blend, vitamin E
4. Leave-In: Shea butter?
5. Seal: flaxseed gel

I left the ACV in my hair so long that I ended up just putting the mud mix on over it and went to bed.  I think I will just layer everything instead of hoping in and out the shower for now on.  We'll see.

The tea blend I made to wet the clay was:  Bhringraj, Rosehips and Ginger Root

My hair felt fuller.  It was slightly more defined.  I didn't have time to let it air dry so I don't know if the definition would have stayed.  I put it in a puff.  I'll be trying out curlformers next wash day.

Is Shea Butter considered a leave in?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2015)

@LadyPBC

Bumping for Ya'


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 23, 2015)

Ajna said:


> Your curls look like mine - did not know that was 4c you know someone actually told me my hair was 3c because of the coil ...I cannot keep up lol
> But is it looking good!


I don't know what I am.. I have 80 % shrinkage.
I think maybe people are right. 
maybe we should type by curl diameter?

What type do you consider yourself @Ajna


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 24, 2015)

I need to actually measure my curls. Well, not literally measure, but get a pen spring and a pencil and go figure some things out  cuz when my hair is poppin, definition e'erywhere, the smallest coil is the diameter of a pen spring (I think). That's 4c, right? But then I have other areas that are much looser, pencil-sized maybe? Is that 4a? 

(This matters to me because I find it helpful in maintaining realistic styling aspirations.)


----------



## AJellyCake (Jun 24, 2015)

How are you all incorporating additional ingredients?

I have some Ayurvedic powders and silk amino acids I want to use. I've never used the powders before.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi all, I haven't been here in awhile mainly because of the busyness of life and the fact that I since I have my regimen down (and have reached max hydration) and don't experiment anymore I don't have much to say lol. Well until today... I was packing for vacation and ran across some samples of Ouidad climate control gel so I thought what the heck I'll try it. It wasn't until I did the back of my hair that I read the ingredients and saw that it has dimethicone in it. Do I need to clarify my hair now, like with a clarifying shampoo? Btw that stuff lathered up in my hair so bad. It was like I dumped a bottle of shampoo in my hair so I rinsed it out. Maybe because I had a little KCKT in my hair too??


----------



## LadyPBC (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks @IDareT'sHair!  I'm going to call you.  I was out yesterday and didn't make it back into the office the day before.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 24, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I need to actually measure my curls. Well, not literally measure, but get a pen spring and a pencil and go figure some things out  cuz when my hair is poppin, definition e'erywhere, the smallest coil is the diameter of a pen spring (I think). That's 4c, right? But then I have other areas that are much looser, pencil-sized maybe? Is that 4a?
> 
> (This matters to me because I find it helpful in maintaining realistic styling aspirations.)



That sounds about right. I'm 4a/b and have a couple of 4c's in the front. Ur description sounds accurate; at least to me.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jun 24, 2015)

@Ajna, so happy for you finding your staples and getting your regimen down.  

I have a question in general about using the MHM.  I currently (mostly) wear wigs.  I either do flat twists or cornrows under my wigs. Would it be reasonable for me to do this at night before bed and then go back to a wig the next morning?  Would it just take longer for me to see the actual difference?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Hi all, I haven't been here in awhile mainly because of the busyness of life and the fact that I since I have my regimen down (and have reached max hydration) and don't experiment anymore I don't have much to say lol. Well until today... I was packing for vacation and ran across some samples of Ouidad climate control gel so I thought what the heck I'll try it. It wasn't until I did the back of my hair that I read the ingredients and saw that it has dimethicone in it. Do I need to clarify my hair now, like with a clarifying shampoo? Btw that stuff lathered up in my hair so bad. It was like I dumped a bottle of shampoo in my hair so I rinsed it out. Maybe because I had a little KCKT in my hair too??



If you have some calcium bentonite you can clarify with that. Just do 2 or 3 back to back washes with the clay. Apply clay, let it sit 5, rinse then apply it again. Then you can let it sit again and then rinse. Using it once shouldn't cause that big of an issue. If you don't have calcium bentonite you can shampoo.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2015)

jbwphoto1 said:


> @Ajna, so happy for you finding your staples and getting your regimen down.
> 
> I have a question in general about using the MHM.  I currently (mostly) wear wigs.  I either do flat twists or cornrows under my wigs. Would it be reasonable for me to do this at night before bed and then go back to a wig the next morning?  Would it just take longer for me to see the actual difference?



You can do MHM and style your hair as always and wear your wigs. You may not see the curl definition to wear a WNG but you will see and feel a difference in your hair no matter how you style it.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 24, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Hi all, I haven't been here in awhile mainly because of the busyness of life and the fact that I since I have my regimen down (and have reached max hydration) and don't experiment anymore I don't have much to say lol. Well until today... I was packing for vacation and ran across some samples of Ouidad climate control gel so I thought what the heck I'll try it. It wasn't until I did the back of my hair that I read the ingredients and saw that it has dimethicone in it. Do I need to clarify my hair now, like with a clarifying shampoo? Btw that stuff lathered up in my hair so bad. It was like I dumped a bottle of shampoo in my hair so I rinsed it out. Maybe because I had a little KCKT in my hair too??



I used that gel on my last wash. It's definitely one for the wigs in my case. It has PEG-dimethicone, which is water soluble and not as bad as straight dimethicone. But if you feel the need for shampoo- do it.

I also found it weird that it was foaming up when I applied it to my hair (I mentioned it upthread).


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 24, 2015)

jbwphoto1 said:


> @Ajna, so happy for you finding your staples and getting your regimen down.
> 
> I have a question in general about using the MHM.  I currently (mostly) wear wigs.  I either do flat twists or cornrows under my wigs. Would it be reasonable for me to do this at night before bed and then go back to a wig the next morning?  Would it just take longer for me to see the actual difference?



I mostly wore wigs and scarves for my first months of the regimen and I noticed the difference in my hair, even though I didn't wear it out often and didn't always seal with gel.

I think what helped my hair not dry out during that time was the constant baggying that I did. If I didn't have that bag on my head, I think it would've taken longer to see a significant difference.

@Honey Bee I agree with your description of 4c/4a hair.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 24, 2015)

Update: my hair did not feel one bit softer in the morning. This is my most shrunken, dry and crispy wash and go I've done to date. I don't mind the shrinkage because it actually gives my puff an even round shape, rather than being elongated in the front (like a puff fringe/ bangs). But the crispiness....oh the crispiness.

So today is day 3 hair and it will stay in this puff for another day or 2. I both can't wait and am slightly dreading next wash day. I will try to stock up on some KCCC tomorrow after work.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Ajna said:


> Your curls look like mine - did not know that was 4c you know someone actually told me my hair was 3c because of the coil ...I cannot keep up lol
> But is it looking good!


I think we're all in the same hair boat. I've always thought I was at least a 4-something.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jun 24, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I used that gel on my last wash. It's definitely one for the wigs in my case. It has PEG-dimethicone, which is water soluble and not as bad as straight dimethicone. But if you feel the need for shampoo- do it.
> 
> I also found it weird that it was foaming up when I applied it to my hair (I mentioned it upthread).



Mine just says dimethicone, perhaps because its about 2-3 yrs old. I don't know...at any rate I'll just clarify.


----------



## guudhair (Jun 24, 2015)

AJellyCake said:


> How are you all incorporating additional ingredients?
> 
> I have some Ayurvedic powders and silk amino acids I want to use. I've never used the powders before.



I've been making herbal tea with my Ayurvedic powders and using it to dilute my clay mix.  I will do the same for all other steps that need to be diluted from now on. Basically every step.  Just making sure I watch which powder I'm using because some can cause dryness.

I don't have silk amino acids but I have seen some youtubers put it in conditioner and the CLT.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2015)

Finally washed my hair. I'm trying to use product up so I detangled with the Tresemme Undone conditioner. Then I washed using Bentonite clay from Butters N Bars. I mixed that with AVG, water and some oil. I wasn't sure about AVG since I've never tried it before. But it seemed to work nicely. I'm going to test it out for the next few washes to see how it turns out.

I'm going to get back on schedule and wash again on Sunday.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Before mhm and after mhm


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 25, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I thought I might be a twist out girl too, but I'm loving my hair so much that I don't care whether it hangs or sticks straight up, don't make me no difference.



I hope I get to where you are.  My hair gives me the blues sometimes because its a mutt! Its still slowly improving but I'm so tired of having to use gel and without it my hair looks a hot mess.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Finally washed my hair. I'm trying to use product up so I detangled with the Tresemme Undone conditioner. Then I washed using Bentonite clay from Butters N Bars. I mixed that with AVG, water and some oil. I wasn't sure about AVG since I've never tried it before. But it seemed to work nicely. I'm going to test it out for the next few washes to see how it turns out.
> 
> I'm going to get back on schedule and wash again on Sunday.


Do you know I still haven't tried AVG/J in my clay mix?!  I need to pick up a bottle to try soon.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 25, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> My hair looks terrible in a twistout and I'm beyond SL. I don't want to ruin my coils with heat so I'm trying some no heat methods for stretching. My issue is that I had hoped "setting" wouldn't be a necessity  as a natural. I guess it wouldn't be if I was ready to accept my shrinkage, I'm just not ready.



I just started stretching my DD hair with curlformers and I love the results.  They are easy and fast to put in and stretched her hair like no one's business.  Last week I only used a leave in to set and when it dried I did two strand twists.  Maybe you can try it.  Sally's accept returns if you decide not to keep them.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 25, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> TBH...I can't really measure that.  I BC-ed in May 2014 and I started MHM in December.  My hair is in great shape and I have had little to no breakage since starting MHM.  My hair is about 8 inches long and unless I stretch it it doesn't look like it has grown much or like I have retained 5+ inches since my BC but I have.  It seems the coilier it is he more it shrinks but I think that's just my hair.



Shrinkage does mean coily for me too.  The coilier the better!  I'm not as concerned about length as I am about not having cotton candy hair.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 25, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I hope I get to where you are.  My hair gives me the blues sometimes because its a mutt! Its still slowly improving but* I'm so tired of having to use gel and without it my hair looks a hot mess.*


But what's so bad about gel? I love gel, that's my boo.


----------



## AJellyCake (Jun 25, 2015)

guudhair said:


> I've been making herbal tea with my Ayurvedic powders and using it to dilute my clay mix.  I will do the same for all other steps that need to be diluted from now on. Basically every step.  Just making sure I watch which powder I'm using because some can cause dryness.
> 
> I don't have silk amino acids but I have seen some youtubers put it in conditioner and the CLT.



This is very helpful! Thanks, @guudhair! How do you make your teas? Do you dissolve the powder completely?


----------



## guudhair (Jun 25, 2015)

AJellyCake said:


> This is very helpful! Thanks, @guudhair! How do you make your teas? Do you dissolve the powder completely?



I put all the powders into one tea bag then make the tea like regular tea.  I let the tea bag steep in hot water until it cools all the way down.


----------



## LadyPBC (Jun 25, 2015)

Hold my spot please - just joining = newbie!!!

1. Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube's

2. When did you start the regimen? June 18, 2015

3. How often do you do the method?  I just started so I'm working on completing my 7 day routine.  I plan to try to do this at least every 2-3 days.  I'm not a morning person so it is a real challenge to ger up earlier to add this to my day (most times I lose the battle and I'm late) but I am seeing results so I need to stick with it.

4. Benefits seen so far

can see real definition
Hair stays moisturized longer  (I like using the LOC method - sorry)
Hair is not frizzy (well in a few places - obviously not at max hydration yet)
Hair looks shinier
My hair is so much more manageable and feels great
Can wash my hair loose
Can finger detangle/not necessary to use a comb
5. Anything else you would like to share:

Cons:  I have a mildewy smell this morning (is it me?);  not sure how to style my hair other than a mis-shapen wash n' go; waiting for my hair to dry; shrinkage; sooo time consuming; messy; not sure what I'm going to do in between my treatments --- so many questions.  Guess I'd better start reading all 146 pages of this thread!

6. Starting Photo: didn't take one but I have older pics, wait for it......

7. Current Picture if you have one.:  on the way.......

8. List your steps and products:  so far

Step 1) Cherry Lola Treatment (day one) glorious!
Baking soda recipe (days 2-5)
ACV & water (days 6 & 7)
Step 2) TRESemme Naturals Radiant Volume Conditioner & water (or Trader Joe's Moisturizing Conditioner & water
Step 3) Terresentials Lavender Mud Wash
Step 4) TRESemme Naturals Radiant Volume Conditioner & water then I have used homemade flaxseed gel, or KCCC, or Qhemet Biologics Gel, or Giovanni's L.A. Natural Styling Gel


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 25, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> But what's so bad about gel? I love gel, that's my boo.



I'm loyal...KCCC is my only bae and I have to use so much of it to get my coils to clump into a happy TWA.  I'm terrified to see how much I'll have to use as my fro gets larger.  I was at LaGuardia Airport on Tuesday and the screener had natural hair.  I was like YES, she'll see my 8oz of gel, give me the natural girl nod like "I GOT YOU" and pass it thru.  She knows the struggle is real, Lol!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 25, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I just started stretching my DD hair with curlformers and I love the results.  They are easy and fast to put in and stretched her hair like no one's business.  Last week I only used a leave in to set and when it dried I did two strand twists.  Maybe you can try it.  Sally's accept returns if you decide not to keep them.


Yep, got some. First attempt was an epic fail. Gonna try again this weekend.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 25, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm loyal...KCCC is my only bae and I have to use so much of it to get my coils to clump into a happy TWA.  I'm terrified to see how much I'll have to use as my fro gets larger.  I was at LaGuardia Airport on Tuesday and the screener had natural hair.  I was like YES, she'll see my 8oz of gel, give me the natural girl nod like "I GOT YOU" and pass it thru.  She knows the struggle is real, Lol!


Funny you should mention the "nod", my DH noticed it too!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 25, 2015)

Anyone try the oatmeal gel yet?


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I didn't think she was 4c either. Maybe I have this whole hair typing thing wrong.
> 
> I've actually been wondering, how are we typing our hair now? Because, after mhm, we see so many changes.... are we claiming the 'new' type? Is it really 'new' at all? Or are they the same curls we always had, just less frizzy?
> 
> ...



Maybe I've never been 4c.. Dare I say it? Maybe 4c is just dry 4b???
I think I was using all the wrong products with the wrong technique.
My hair was soooooooo dang dry. But since the MHM I have a curl pattern.

Another pic of my hair.

I'm finding all of this so interesting. I thought 3c was bigger curls like Tracey Ellis Ross. Lol.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 25, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Funny you should mention the "nod", my DH noticed it too!



Its too funny.  They started yelling out ounces and what is/isn't allowed...I was like crap, they gone take my new gel!  As soon as I saw her in all her natural glory, I was like, I got this, Lol.  Dude behind me got hit though, I thought it was my bag, Lol.​


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 25, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Yep, got some. First attempt was an epic fail. Gonna try again this weekend.



What products did you use?  What was your technique?  Where you trying to have curls or just stretching?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 25, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> What products did you use?  What was your technique?  Where you trying to have curls or just stretching?


Well, I was trying to stretch. I saw a youtuber who stretched and did a twistout on the stretched curls. I think I just left some of the cowash Condish in.  I'm going to try using some Nairobi  setting lotion next time. I didn't like the fuzziness of the curls. What did you use for your DD?
The other problem I noticed was my ends. They looked awful coming out of the curl formers. I think the May be too short.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 25, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Well, I was trying to stretch. I saw a youtuber who stretched and did a twistout on the stretched curls. I think I just left some of the cowash Condish in.  I'm going to try using some Nairobi  setting lotion next time. I didn't like the fuzziness of the curls. What did you use for your DD?
> The other problem I noticed was my ends. They looked awful coming out of the curl formers. I think the May be too short.



The first time I set using CF, I used all glycerin free products.  After shampoo, I used KCKT and Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum because she was wearing her curls.  Didn't last longer than a day which was fine with me.  She slept in them and let me tell you, her 4c hair was so soft and straight!!  Like I blow dried, flat ironed and curled it.  

The next time was for stretching only and I only used the KCKT leave in and dried under the Pibbs.  I bunned it and did a double strand twist the next day. The set wasn't a good as it was using the PM SSS but it was still soft and nicely stretched. 

Her ends are in decent condition now because I've been snipping off about 1/4-1/2 every couple months.  They were in awful shape, splits all the way up the shaft and just thin and breaking at a rapid speed.  I believe she lost a lot of length when I eliminated the comb...tangles and knots galore on the ends.  To get her length back I vowed to: keep her hair stretched, use our Sangemann combs and never stop using clay.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 25, 2015)

@Cattypus1 I think the key is setting on wet hair but not sopping wet hair, using very small sections.  I use all 20 easily on DD and her hair isn't dense.  I do quadrants and place 5 rods in each one. The Nairobi SL should work just fine, just be easy on your products so your set stays soft and not weighed down because you'll be using more products to twist.  I dilute kckt and it works great to detangle and smooth.  LOVE IT!


----------



## guudhair (Jun 25, 2015)

I want to try CF too.  Since I hennaed today, I didn't and put four sad flat twist in. I will next wash.

I'm trying my best to use up that flaxseed gel but that stuff just won't go down.  I'm making the oatmeal one whenever it does and will let you know how it is.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 25, 2015)

@guudhair please let us know how your set turns out, your technique and products used.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> Maybe I've never been 4c.. Dare I say it? Maybe 4c is just dry 4b???
> I think I was using all the wrong products with the wrong technique.
> My hair was soooooooo dang dry. But since the MHM I have a curl pattern.
> 
> ...



You look 4b too me. I consider myself a 4b. I think most people that say they are 4c are really 4b. However, I have seen a few heads that make me think 4c hair is real. It's rare but I've seen it. It could be that it is just super dry but not ruling out the possibility.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You look 4b too me. I consider myself a 4b. I think most people that say they are 4c are really 4b. However, I have seen a few heads that make me think 4c hair is real. It's rare but I've seen it. It could be that it is just super dry but not ruling out the possibility.


I totally agree!  I've come to the conclusion that people who thought/think they're 4c are really 4b.  Sometimes I think I'm one of the few real 4c heads here.  I think 4b hair when hydrated will have obvious definition without product.  My hair will not define without a curl defining product.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 26, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Cattypus1 I think the key is setting on wet hair but not sopping wet hair, using very small sections.  I use all 20 easily on DD and her hair isn't dense.  I do quadrants and place 5 rods in each one. The Nairobi SL should work just fine, just be easy on your products so your set stays soft and not weighed down because you'll be using more products to twist.  I dilute kckt and it works great to detangle and smooth.  LOVE IT!


Thanks, I'm going to give that a try.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Full (modified) MHM today.  Got my CLT on right now.
Step 1  - CLT - 2 tbs BS, Almost 2 tbs AA (end of the bottle), 2 cups FF Greek yogurt
Step 2 - DC with warmed NG Herbal Blends, Detangle and plait, hothead
Step 3 - rhassoul clay 4 tbs, 1-2 tbs raw honey, capful of ACV, 1/2 - 3/4 cup of warm AVG
Step 4 - TBD
Update:  found an old friend and a new tool for my arsenal-if you like warm Condish, this lotion warmer does the trick!


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 27, 2015)

Finally washed my hair last night. I decided to dabble with those fenugreek seeds I bought, but that is another story.

I almost passed out in the shower, for how long I was rinsing that stuff out. I slept with conditioner in my hair. I needed this added step to ensure the grains were removed by the time my wash was completed.

This morning, I washed it out and applied my clay. By the time I rinsed it out, all grains were gone. I oil rinsed with grapeseed and sunflower oils and I'm back to my diluted KCCC- I really do love this stuff.

OAN this gel really does elongate my coils. It's the most probable reason for my reduced shrinkage.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 27, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Full (modified) MHM today.  Got my CLT on right now.
> Step 1  - CLT - 2 tbs BS, Almost 2 tbs AA (end of the bottle), 2 cups FF Greek yogurt
> Step 2 - DC with warmed NG Herbal Blends, Detangle and plait, hothead
> Step 3 - rhassoul clay 4 tbs, 1-2 tbs raw honey, capful of ACV, 1/2 - 3/4 cup of warm AVG
> ...


That's pretty cool!


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 29, 2015)

Well ladies I bought my braiding hair so I MUST braid LOL! Or more accurately I must twist. My plan is to rock these twists for 8 weeks and return to MHM in the fall. See y'all when the weather turns cooler or before if I start to miss my curls too much!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I totally agree!  I've come to the conclusion that people who thought/think they're 4c are really 4b.  Sometimes I think I'm one of the few real 4c heads here.  I think 4b hair when hydrated will have obvious definition without product.  My hair will not define without a curl defining product.



I've seen your hair and I don't think you are 4c either. Even with our lack of definition I still think we are 4b. I think our hair doesn't retain moisture for whatever reason which is our issue. We have curls we just can't hold onto them.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2015)

I washed again last night. It took all I had to make myself do it  I did a hot oil treatment while I was cutting the grass. Then eventually I took out my flat twist and did a water rinse and detangled. I added some water and clay to my previous mix of water, clay, oil and avg. I put the clay on and massaged it into my scalp really well. I was going to let it sit but I was ready to be done. So I just let it sit on each section while I worked through the others. Then I rinsed. It looks like my curls are returning after all of that shampooing but I'm washing in 6 sections so it isn't down very long. 

I'm really just going through the motions right now. I'm not trying to figure out if certain combinations are working for me or not. Just trying to get my hair finished quickly on wash day. I do know my hair is doing better than it ever has. Even with no conditioner, I can pretty much just put my hair up with some oil or a oil blend and it does just fine.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 29, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I've seen your hair and I don't think you are 4c either. Even with our lack of definition I still think we are 4b. I think our hair doesn't retain moisture for whatever reason which is our issue. We have curls we just can't hold onto them.



I don't know about that but maybe you're right... I'm not wasting a lot of time trying to figure it out anymore either.  All I know is my hair stays wet all day after washing and gel styling, so it must be holding on to the moisture.  I did my hair on Wednesday and hadn't realized  until Sunday that it was time to wash again so my coils are staying longer. I'll just continue to be patient and see what my hair does as it grows out.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 29, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I washed again last night. It took all I had to make myself do it  I did a hot oil treatment while I was cutting the grass. Then eventually I took out my flat twist and did a water rinse and detangled. I added some water and clay to my previous mix of water, clay, oil and avg. I put the clay on and massaged it into my scalp really well. I was going to let it sit but I was ready to be done. So I just let it sit on each section while I worked through the others. Then I rinsed. It looks like my curls are returning after all of that shampooing but I'm washing in 6 sections so it isn't down very long.
> 
> I'm really just going through the motions right now. I'm not trying to figure out if certain combinations are working for me or not. Just trying to get my hair finished quickly on wash day. I do know my hair is doing better than it ever has. Even with no conditioner, I can pretty much just put my hair up with some oil or a oil blend and it does just fine.




Ever sense I relaxed and started just going through the motions, I have for the first time started to really enjoy my new natural hair journey.  I had to learn to chill out too!  

Its funny you mentioned overuse of shampoo.  I think my hair is reacting just the opposite.  I've been using a chelating shampoo weekly and my hair and products respond so well afterwards.  Even with using gel only after my clay step and occasionally using Oyin Greg Juice, its near impossible for moisture to penetrate my hair with conditioner washes and water rinses.  I've been rotating using chelating shampoo and cleansing conditioner weekly.  Yesterday I used Joico Color sulfate free shampoo in place of the Redken chelating shampoo and like the results.  Its kinda interesting because it sudsed, I was under the impression that sulfate free shampoos don't have suds.   Anyhoo, cheers to a stress-free hair regimen.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 29, 2015)

I finally took the time to order Naturelle Grow conditioners! I ordered Herbal blends, Cucumber Melon and Protein Free Marshmallow root, slippery elm bark & Cinnamon.  I can't wait to try them on DD and myself. My hair loves conditioner as long as its post wash and pre clay treatment.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 30, 2015)

@AbsyBlvd, Happy Birthday, hair twin!


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 30, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Its funny you mentioned overuse of shampoo.  I think my hair is reacting just the opposite.  I've been using a chelating shampoo weekly and my hair and products respond so well afterwards.


I use shampoo once, sometimes twice, a week and my hair seems happy. I've never gone through shampoo this fast in my life. 

Oan, I finally got the Shea Moisure Curl.... cream- thing?  OMG. Not only is my hair over half dry within three hours(!), but my curls are a.ma.zing. Why ain't nobody telllllllll me??!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 30, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I use shampoo once, sometimes twice, a week and my hair seems happy. I've never gone through shampoo this fast in my life.
> 
> Oan, I finally got the Shea Moisure Curl.... cream- thing?  OMG. Not only is my hair over half dry within three hours(!), but my curls are a.ma.zing. Why ain't nobody telllllllll me??!



We have to do what's best for our hair...I'm just hoping I don't notice any negative effects after longterm and regular use.  So far I'm seeing an improvement.  

Which SM curl enhancing cream...the coconut/hibiscus...one???  If so, I tried it early on in this journey and I remember freaking out about it and taking it back.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 30, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> We have to do what's best for our hair...I'm just hoping I don't notice any negative effects after longterm and regular use.  So far I'm seeing an improvement.


I was a Wen head in my relaxed days. I started shampooing way more often during my transition, I don't know why, it just felt like something I should be doing.  It might be the fineness of my hair. I don't think fine hair likes cw'ing, too much build-up.



> Which SM curl enhancing cream...the coconut/hibiscus...one???  If so, I tried it early on in this journey and *I remember freaking out about it and taking it back*.


Yaaaaasssss, that's what I'm talking about.  Why did you take it back?


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 30, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> @AbsyBlvd, Happy Birthday, hair twin!



Thank you @Honey Bee


----------



## guudhair (Jul 1, 2015)

1. Clarify: CLT
2. Condition: KeraPro
3. Mud:  rhassoul clay, herbal tea mix
4. Leave-In: Skipped
5. Seal: Skipped 

I took way too long and just finished.  Since I'm sleepy, I just put six plaits in so I can go to bed.


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 1, 2015)

Guess what ladies? It's Wednesday & i'm still not twisted up! I blame the kids! I am at home for a week, and the plan was to twist cause I had the time. But my children have other plans for me. Monday we went hiking and got lost in a mosquito filled forest, Tuesday we went to the American Museum of Natural History...we need to go back cause we saw less than 1/2 of the exhibits! Today will be the Bronx Zoo...ain't no bodies hair gettin' done! 
Without shame i've been wearing my wng AND the fact that my hair can now be slicked back into a ponytail with minimal effort really doesn't help. Once my hair does that I just get even lazier with her...daily water, leave-in, gel, ponytail. Same as MHM except I use a scarf (& occasionally some GREASE!) to lay my hair down in submission.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Guess what ladies? It's Wednesday & i'm still not twisted up! I blame the kids! I am at home for a week, and the plan was to twist cause I had the time. But my children have other plans for me. Monday we went hiking and got lost in a mosquito filled forest, Tuesday we went to the American Museum of Natural History...we need to go back cause we saw less than 1/2 of the exhibits! Today will be the Bronx Zoo...ain't no bodies hair gettin' done!
> Without shame i've been wearing my wng AND the fact that my hair can now be slicked back into a ponytail with minimal effort really doesn't help. Once my hair does that I just get even lazier with her...daily water, leave-in, gel, ponytail. Same as MHM except I use a scarf (& occasionally some GREASE!) to lay my hair down in submission.



Why are you trying to twist your hair up? Maybe I missed it.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2015)

If I have time I'm going to water rinse tonight and either wear a twist out or twist it back up. It feels pretty good right now but I know my hair and scalp can use some water.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 1, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I was a Wen head in my relaxed days. I started shampooing way more often during my transition, I don't know why, it just felt like something I should be doing.  It might be the fineness of my hair. I don't think fine hair likes cw'ing, too much build-up.
> 
> 
> Yaaaaasssss, that's what I'm talking about.  Why did you take it back?



I wholeheartedly believe shampooing more often is necessary for us fine hair ladies.  My hair is the epitome of fine hair. CW leaves my natural hair feeling dry and hard and just awful  looking. 

I took the SM curl smoothie back because it has protein and because I freaked out because it wasn't an approved product.  My hair only really like hydrolyzed  proteins, I can't remember which on the SM has.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 1, 2015)

I just learned that the Giovanni LA gel works great  on my edges...it's a keeper!!  I'm getting so bored with my TWA, there has to be a style that I can do that won't make me look like a tween.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 1, 2015)

I was going to wash my hair today but it is so hot here, I can't be bothered to move. If I blink too hard, I buss a sweat. I have the week off work. I'll probably do it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 1, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Guess what ladies? It's Wednesday & i'm still not twisted up! I blame the kids! I am at home for a week, and the plan was to twist cause I had the time. But my children have other plans for me. Monday we went hiking and got lost in a mosquito filled forest, Tuesday we went to the American Museum of Natural History...we need to go back cause we saw less than 1/2 of the exhibits! Today will be the Bronx Zoo...ain't no bodies hair gettin' done!
> Without shame i've been wearing my wng AND the fact that my hair can now be slicked back into a ponytail with minimal effort really doesn't help. Once my hair does that I just get even lazier with her...daily water, leave-in, gel, ponytail. Same as MHM except I use a scarf (& occasionally some GREASE!) to lay my hair down in submission.


I really want to go, that sounds like so much fun!


----------



## nycutiepie (Jul 1, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thank you @Honey Bee


Happy Bday!!!! I'm a Cancer too and mine is next Monday.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 1, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> Happy Bday!!!! I'm a Cancer too and mine is next Monday.



Happy birthday my fellow cancerians!!!!


----------



## nycutiepie (Jul 1, 2015)

I took out my weave early and now I'm back in my wig but have it sewed down since I'm going on vacation. I had it in about 5 1/2 weeks and I moisturized semi-regularly  and washed every 2 weeks.  I washed my hair with diluted sulfate shampoo after taking down the weave and I used an approved DC without heat. I then used Kknt and sealed with a light oil. My hair was still clumping and moisturized afterwards. I had MHM memory/SnapBack. Lol. I'm going back on the regimen next week.


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Why are you trying to twist your hair up? Maybe I missed it.


Just to give myself a break. Delving even deeper into my laziness. The plan is to braid and not really think about my hair for at least a month.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 6, 2015)

Bout to begin MHM. Super excited too. I haven't done MHM in 5wks due to my hair being in braids. I don't know if I'll do the full reggie (DC overnight).


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 6, 2015)

Started the washing process tonight. I noticed so many single strand knots on my hair today. It probably didn't help that my hands were pulling on said strands to feel for knots lol. Anyway, I rinsed and decided to put a little conditioner on my ends and struggle patches (crown and hairline). I'll leave this on overnight.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 6, 2015)

Happy Birthday @nycutiepie. I hope you are enjoying it.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm off today so I decided to do MHM as well. I can a mix of clay, avg, oils and honey. It was a fairly thick clay. I finally left it on a bit longer while I watched a movie. My hair was nice and soft when I rinsed. I'm baggying now letting the moisture absorb into my errands. Then it's back in o flat twists. 

My scalp is a bit mad at me since I haven't been sticking to my every 3 day schedule. So getting back on it.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 6, 2015)

All done. I have my hair twisted up. There is so much shed hair from me taking my braids out but I had no complications w/ washing.


----------



## Holla4mom (Jul 6, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I mostly wore wigs and scarves for my first months of the regimen and I noticed the difference in my hair, even though I didn't wear it out often and didn't always seal with gel.
> 
> I think what helped my hair not dry out during that time was the constant baggying that I did. If I didn't have that bag on my head, I think it would've taken longer to see a significant difference.
> 
> @Honey Bee I agree with your description of 4c/4a hair.


I'm late in responding but just wanted to add that I wore wigs for several months straight when I first started with constant baggying and it was an easy way for me to get my hair well hydrated while experimenting with my regimene and not spend a lot of time on styling. I saw more curl definition progress once I started using gel on my hair and wearing it out (initially in Braid outs and now in my version of a wash and go, which I allow my wash and go to dry and then do pin/tuck updos).


----------



## Holla4mom (Jul 6, 2015)

Hey you guys! I've been missing in action for a few weeks so playing catch up. One way that I have been incorporating my herbs into the MHM, is I made  tea bags of marshmallow, horsetail, burdock root, slippery elm, and put them down into my ACV bottle since vinegar can be used to make extracts.  Then when I add the ACV to my Clay mix it has some extra hair benefits.  I also add the tea bag to the water when boiling my flaxseed gel. 


guudhair said:


> I put all the powders into one tea bag then make the tea like regular tea.  I let the tea bag steep in hot water until it cools all the way down.


----------



## guudhair (Jul 6, 2015)

@Holla4mom, thanks.  What size is your ACV bottle and how many teabags do you put in it?


----------



## nycutiepie (Jul 8, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Happy Birthday @nycutiepie. I hope you are enjoying it.


Thank you so much everyone! I was on vacation in Costa Rica. I can't wait to MHM this weekend!!!


----------



## nycutiepie (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm 


pelohello said:


> Bout to begin MHM. Super excited too. I haven't done MHM in 5wks due to my hair being in braids. I don't know if I'll do the full reggie (DC overnight).


just catching up in this thread but I would do the whole reggie. I was in a weave then braided with a wig so I can't wait to start again.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2015)

Added water to my clay mix to thin it out. Did a quick easy but didn't let it sit on. Then I just twisted it back up. I probably need to clarify with acv and then use a thick clay to remove the hair cream I'm using. But I'm not going to worry about it for now. I will see how my hair feels on Sunday when I wash again.


----------



## fasika (Jul 9, 2015)

I did the MHM today, months after trying it the first time, and I love the results right now.
I used TJTT condish for the 1st step, then used Shea Moisture Hibiscus and Coconut oil condish for the rest. The gel was KCCC. I used the TJ and KCCC before and didn't have these results. The Shea Moisture is what changed things.

I'd used it a few days ago after shampooing, and I was not exactly thrilled. It felt like it didn't have slip, and that I needed to use tons of product. But I loved it today - a little went a very very long way, plus my curls are looking incredible. I'll do it again tomorrow and during the weekend.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Full MHM today...been water rinsing every morning this week. 
Step 1 - CLT - whole milk yogurt, BS, liq Aminos
Step 2 - DC w/NG Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm...this stuff rivals the Herbal Blends for slip and conditioning, tangles melt when I opened the jar!  Pleasant scent, Winner!!!
Step 3 - Rhassoul Clay, warm water, honey and ACV...got my clay on now.  I love this step as much as the DC step.   My hair is thriving.


----------



## astralpeck (Jul 12, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I was a Wen head in my relaxed days. I started shampooing way more often during my transition, I don't know why, it just felt like something I should be doing.  It might be the fineness of my hair. I don't think fine hair likes cw'ing, too much build-up.
> 
> 
> Yaaaaasssss, that's what I'm talking about.  Why did you take it back?



@honeybee do you use the curl enhancing smoothie alone as your styler or under gel? Thanks.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 12, 2015)

astralpeck said:


> do you use the curl enhancing smoothie alone as your styler or under gel? Thanks.


I've only used it a handful of times, but always under gel. I can't live without gel!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 12, 2015)

I had planned on just water rinsing but I ended up doing a quick clay treatment. Then I used a little leave in, sealed with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade and twisted with KCCC.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 12, 2015)

Doing the full mhm. I already have my DC on. I still have to mix together my clay for tomorrow.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 13, 2015)

Rinsed my DC out and I currently have my clay in my hair. I probably will leave the clay in for about 30mins. After I rinse my clay out I plan on twisting my hair for a twistout.


----------



## AJellyCake (Jul 13, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Full MHM today...been water rinsing every morning this week.
> Step 1 - CLT - whole milk yogurt, BS, liq Aminos
> Step 2 - DC w/NG Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm...this stuff rivals the Herbal Blends for slip and conditioning, tangles melt when I opened the jar!  Pleasant scent, Winner!!!
> Step 3 - Rhassoul Clay, warm water, honey and ACV...got my clay on now.  I love this step as much as the DC step.   My hair is thriving.


@Cattypus1 Where do you purchase your marshmallow root and slippery elm from?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 13, 2015)

AJellyCake said:


> @Cattypus1 Where do you purchase your marshmallow root and slippery elm from?


It's the NaturelleGrow DC on Etsy. I love the NG conditioners but this was the first time I've tried this one. Will definitely repurchase.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 13, 2015)

Need to wash my hair but I've been so lazy... I'm due for CLCT and I think I let my last batch of clay sit out too long, that's why I'm procrastinating.  But I do wanna do a KCCC trial run soon. 

@AbsyBlvd, Explain to me how you dilute KCCC, please, I didn't want to distract from the pics in the Fall wng thread by asking more questions. What consistency should it be after dilution? Scoop-able? Or pour-able? I'm not concerned about the cost, I just can't stand stickiness in my hair (what I learned from my curl activator gel experiment) and that drying time is crazy.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 13, 2015)

@Honey Bee 
Ok. The consistency is still goopy, but it is a lot looser. It is pourable, and would be much more appropriate in a pump dispenser, but I use it from the tub. I've attached a pics, as I had to mix some up anyway. I hope it helps. The first two pics show how much KCCC I pour out. How much water I add, and the resulting consistency after I've mixed it vigorously, with my finger.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey guys! My hair is a hot mess.  I have been sick since last Sunday...found out on Tuesday that I have pneumonia .  I dragged myself to shampoo and do a clay treatment on Saturday.  I "may" have gotten sick from going out with a soak n wet head everyday with all this funny weather but I don't know. Now I'm terrified to go out with a wet head which means I'll have to dry under the Pibbs from now on.  My fever is completely gone now and I'm getting some energy back!!  Hopefully I can get back to living in a few day and deal with my hair and prepare a meal for my family.  Be careful with the wet heads...I wouldn't wish pneumonia on my worst enemy.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 13, 2015)

My hair was feeling a little wiry so wanted to add some moisture (I think I was still feeling the overload from forgetting to do a moisturising condish directly after my last protein session, plus I did keep it on a little longer than recommended).

On my Saturday wash, I ground up some hibiscus and added that to my rhassoul/bentonite (3:1) clay. I also steeped some marshmallow root as well as some hibiscus and used the liquids to mix my clay. I still added the silk amino acids because I love how it makes my hair feel.

Today, my hair feels back to its (now normal) moisturised self- soft and springy, instead of hard/wiry.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 13, 2015)

@KiWiStyle Sorry to hear that you were sick, especially with pneumonia! Can't believe you were still trying to wash your hair. But it's good to know you are recovering. Rest up.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hey guys! My hair is a hot mess.  I have been sick since last Sunday...found out on Tuesday that I have pneumonia .  I dragged myself to shampoo and do a clay treatment on Saturday.  I "may" have gotten sick from going out with a soak n wet head everyday with all this funny weather but I don't know. Now I'm terrified to go out with a wet head which means I'll have to dry under the Pibbs from now on.  My fever is completely gone now and I'm getting some energy back!!  Hopefully I can get back to living in a few day and deal with my hair and prepare a meal for my family.  Be careful with the wet heads...I wouldn't wish pneumonia on my worst enemy.


Glad your feeling better.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 13, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hey guys! My hair is a hot mess.  I have been sick since last Sunday...found out on Tuesday that I have pneumonia .  I dragged myself to shampoo and do a clay treatment on Saturday.  I "may" have gotten sick from going out with a soak n wet head everyday with all this funny weather but I don't know. Now I'm terrified to go out with a wet head which means I'll have to dry under the Pibbs from now on.  My fever is completely gone now and I'm getting some energy back!!  Hopefully I can get back to living in a few day and deal with my hair and prepare a meal for my family.  Be careful with the wet heads...I wouldn't wish pneumonia on my worst enemy.


My goodness. Feel better soon. I thought you were traveling and that was why you hadn't posted in s minute.  Take care.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 14, 2015)

@AbsyBlvd girl I went as long as I could, including two hat days.  My hair needs clay and water on a regular.  I made sure to do it in the evening so I wouldn't have to drop off/ pick up my DD with a wet head.  Thanks!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 14, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> My goodness. Feel better soon. I thought you were traveling and that was why you hadn't posted in s minute.  Take care.



I did travel to NYC back in June...my DH swears I caught something there.  He hated that filthy place, Lol.


----------



## nycutiepie (Jul 14, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I did travel to NYC back in June...my DH swears I caught something there.  He hated that filthy place, Lol.


Hey hey now...my city is the best city on earth.

Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 14, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> Hey hey now...my city is the best city on earth.
> 
> Glad you're feeling better.



Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed myself and would love to go back....its just a little "different". Thank you!!!


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## trebell (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank you I was looking for this thread. How is everyone doing? It seems after the upgrade I haven't really navigates to the all the forums. I've been trying to grow my taper cut out so I've been wearing protective styles for a while. I wore my hair out this week. I guess I did the modification mhm. I just did the clay with acv, water, castor and coconut oil. Then did leave in with gel. I water down my kckt conditioner but it's making my hair flaky, what do I do?


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 16, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I did travel to NYC back in June...my DH swears I caught something there.  He hated that filthy place, Lol.


You betta cut it out! I _will_ fight a sick person!


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 16, 2015)

trebell said:


> I guess I did the modification mhm. I just did the clay with acv, water, castor and coconut oil. Then did leave in with gel. I water down my kckt conditioner but it's making my hair flaky, what do I do?


I suspect it's the castor oil.

Start from the beginning. Clarify with a sulfate-free clarifying shampoo, do the Cherry Lola treatment, finish the reggie using approved products only (bc this is a test) and tell us what happens from there.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 16, 2015)

Washed my hair today. Instead of a little ACV, I used a little hibiscus tea and water to mix my clay. So glad my hair is finally feels back to normal after my dabbling session.

I will try to wash every 3 days. There was a fair amount of shed hair today. Not difficult to remove...just endless.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2015)

I did a water rinse and then conditioned with the Tresemme Undone. As long as I just condition every now and then my hair seems fine. Conditioning too often though was leaving me with hard and dry hair.  I will use clay next wash without the conditioner.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 17, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> You betta cut it out! I _will_ fight a sick person!



LOL!  Don't mean to offend...hey, I live in Chicago.  I'll take rats and filth any day, Lol.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 17, 2015)

@trebell , your hair looks sooo cute. I love the headband.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 17, 2015)

Nothing new to report. I just been babying my hair since dyeing it. I plan on doing the full MHM on Sunday.


----------



## fluffyforever (Jul 17, 2015)

Butters-N-Bars is having a 25% off everything (except bulk shea butter) sale until midnight today (7/17/15)! Stock up on some clay ladies. Use coupon code OOPS7015.

I already have so much clay, but its not like it expires. I want to try Australian Ivory clay and sodium bentonite to compare to the calcium bentonite I've been using.


----------



## fluffyforever (Jul 17, 2015)

Update on my MHM journey: I'm trying DubaiDee's simplified method after not having done MHM at all since last year in September. Although I haven't done it since then, I kept reading this thread and her blog to remind me to get back on the wagon. A few days ago I clarified with AO swimmers shampoo, then a day later I did an overnight calcium bentonite clay treatment followed by KCCC to seal. My coils were popping on the ends, even though I am nowhere near max hydration. Since then I've been water rinsing and reapplying gel as needed.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2015)

fluffyforever said:


> Update on my MHM journey: I'm trying DubaiDee's simplified method after not having done MHM at all since last year in September. Although I haven't done it since then, I kept reading this thread and her blog to remind me to get back on the wagon. A few days ago I clarified with AO swimmers shampoo, then a day later I did an overnight calcium bentonite clay treatment followed by KCCC to seal. My coils were popping on the ends, even though I am nowhere near max hydration. Since then I've been water rinsing and reapplying gel as needed.



Glad to have you join us. It has been getting a little quite in here lately.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Glad to have you join us. It has been getting a little quite in here lately.


Maybe everybody's out enjoying their hair?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Maybe everybody's out enjoying their hair?



:yeah: I see how people do. Come in here and just use us all up and get all that good hair and then just snub us


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> :yeah: I see how people do. Come in here and just use us all up and get all that good hair and then just snub us


Ikr?! Just_ ungrateful_!


----------



## fluffyforever (Jul 17, 2015)

What gels are everyone using these days? 

I'm on diluted KCCC, but I could always use something cheaper with great hold.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm having a hilarious debate on yt. So, there's a yt'er who claims to have modified the method to make it shorter. But all she did was reverse steps 2 and 3 (dc and clay, hers is clay _then_ dc). I'm like, but wait, that don't even make sense, tho.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I'm having a hilarious debate on yt. So, there's a yt'er who claims to have modified the method to make it shorter. But all she did was reverse steps 2 and 3 (dc and clay, hers is clay _then_ dc). I'm like, but wait, that don't even make sense, tho.


who is it?


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't wanna sic y'all on her but her name is MissOtha.  We done went back and forth and back and forth, yet... I'm still not getting it. Like, what?


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 17, 2015)

fluffyforever said:


> What gels are everyone using these days?
> 
> I'm on diluted KCCC, but I could always use something cheaper with great hold.


Wetline Xtreme.  Completely unapproved for anything.


----------



## LavenderMint (Jul 17, 2015)

So, I hope it's ok that I need to ask a question even though I am not doing modMHM for a few more days. I'm in the process of combing out my locs    Any recommendations for a sulfate free, clarifying shampoo? I know it's not approved but I know I read someone is shampooing......?  Once I'm all combed out, I'm thinking a good shampoo, CLT, clay wash & some KCCC are in order.  
Other question: What slippery additives are people adding to their clay? and where do you get them?


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 18, 2015)

I was going to wet my hair today but the way my hair is feeling from that addition of hibiscus to my clay- I really don't need to. In prep last night, I baggied my hair by wrapping it in clingfilm. When I took it off this morning (to water rinse), it felt so good, I just wrapped it back up.

So I'm rocking my silk beanie about my house today. Can't wait for my wig to arrive.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 18, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> So, I hope it's ok that I need to ask a question even though I am not doing modMHM for a few more days. I'm in the process of combing out my locs    Any recommendations for a sulfate free, clarifying shampoo? I know it's not approved but I know I read someone is shampooing......?  Once I'm all combed out, I'm thinking a good shampoo, CLT, clay wash & some KCCC are in order.
> Other question: What slippery additives are people adding to their clay? and where do you get them?



Hi @MeaWea, I've used the Ouidad Cleansing Oil (sulphate free). Not sure if it has that clarifying ingredient but it's been good for me. I've even diluted a bit of Sulphur 8 if need be (rare). 

I've never really needed more slip with my clay but over time I noticed that I adding a little ACV (or something acidic) helps. Also silk amino acids (Amazon) seem to give my hair extra slip with the clay. I recently used the liquid from steeping some marshmallow root (ordered from Baldwin's) and I would do that again. Gives great mucilage. Can't say it added slip but I think it helped with moisture.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 18, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> So, I hope it's ok that I need to ask a question even though I am not doing modMHM for a few more days. I'm in the process of combing out my locs    Any recommendations for a sulfate free, clarifying shampoo? I know it's not approved but I know I read someone is shampooing......?  Once I'm all combed out, I'm thinking a good shampoo, CLT, clay wash & some KCCC are in order.
> Other question: What slippery additives are people adding to their clay? and where do you get them?


I really love the Ouidad Superfruit Clarifying Cream shampoo and the only things I add to my clay are raw honey and  small amount of ACV. I use Rhassoul from Butters & Bars.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 18, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I was going to wet my hair today but the way my hair is feeling from that addition of hibiscus to my clay- I really don't need to. In prep last night, I baggied my hair by wrapping it in clingfilm. When I took it off this morning (to water rinse), it felt so good, I just wrapped it back up.
> 
> So I'm rocking my silk beanie about my house today. Can't wait for my wig to arrive.


How much hibiscus did you add?  I have some and have been trying to decide what to do with it.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 18, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> How much hibiscus did you add?  I have some and have been trying to decide what to do with it.



I bought the dried flowers so I've been experimenting. I ground some up into a fine powder and added about a spoonful (either the same Chinese spoons I use for my clay, or a normal dinner spoon). It turned my clay a dark purple (no staining)..There was powder residue in my hair (maybe coz of my sift). It wasn't visible in my hair due to the colour, but it fell out of my dry hair (all over my mirror lol) when I was pulling it out of a style.

The second time, I just used a little tea (acidic) I steeped from the flowers.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 18, 2015)

My hair is really growing!  Its no wonder it's starting to look out of whack, I think I need to have it trimmed just so my wng will be neater.  There are just too many pieces sticking up. 

I used Alba Botanical Hawaiian shampoo...sulfates free. This is the second sulfate free shampoo I tried and both make suds.  I was under the impression that sulfate free shampoo doesn't produce suds???

I'm using the Naturellegrow protein-free Marshmallow Root, slippery elm bark & natural cinnamon DC for the first time.  I added olive oil to my clay mix along with the argan and eucalyptus oil.  I wish I could do more to my hair . Oh well, this time next year I'll be rocking fierce twist outs!!!


----------



## fluffyforever (Jul 19, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> Other question: What slippery additives are people adding to their clay? and where do you get them?



I sometimes add okra extract. I boil a handful of frozen okra in 1 cup water and add 1/2 of it to my clay mix and the other 1/2 to gel as a leave in. 

Also, I know you asked about a sulfate free shampoo, but I recommend using one with sulfates for one good cleansing. I shampoo with AO swimmers shampoo diluted with water and a MHM approved conditioner.  I used to avoid sulfates to be more gentle, but my hair wasn't getting as clean as it needed to be. And after I started using the shampoo (1x per month) I realized how much my hair needed sulfates. It feels stripped at first, but as it dries my hair gets soft and my coils pop without any product. And now that I'm claying again, it takes on moisture do much better.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 19, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> Other question: What slippery additives are people adding to their clay? and where do you get them?


I use slippery elm bark powder. I had it in the house, don't ask me why, I can't even remember why I bought it in the first place. Marshmallow root powder works too (and also soothes the throat when you have a cough).

I was using honey in my clay, but I didn't feel like it added anything. Glycerin works better for me, a tbsp or so. Oh, and aloe vera juice is my primary liquid. I only add water to further loosen it up after it's already mixed. (more than you asked, lol)6


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2015)

Sitting with clay on now. Looked like I had some extra curls but not bothering to try to capture it will gel. Will perhaps try a WNG again next year.  Will leave on for about 2 hours and then twist it up.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 19, 2015)

The Butters N Bsrs 25% off oops sale was extended thru tonight. Code:  OOPS7015


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2015)

Where is everyone getting their calcium bentonite? We don't seem to have any locally. The ones I have found locally, they have doubled and tripled the price. I have enough of the sodium bentonite and rhassoul but I want to try the calcium bentonite in the fall when I start back with the clct.


----------



## tashboog (Jul 20, 2015)

@faithVA I'm finally going to my health food store today so I'll check to see if they have some back in stock. If they do then I'll send you some. I'll let you know after I go.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 20, 2015)

Just finished washing my hair. Did modified mhm. Clarified, protein, DC w/ heat & then twisted my hair. I skipped the clay step. I plan on doing mhm again on wed but def the full reggie.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 20, 2015)

Let's talk about some shrinkage...I'm currently DC-ing with NG Peppermint, no heat today just hanging out and giving it time.  I just had to post that pic cause my shrinkage is crazy!


----------



## Guinan (Jul 20, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Let's talk about some shrinkage...I'm currently DC-ing with NG Peppermint, no heat today just hanging out and giving it time.  I just had to post that pic cause my shrinkage is crazy!



Ur shrinkage is bonkers. My hair shrinks up like that too. I stopped wearing wngs b/c of the shrinkage. I might go back to them once I figure out how to stretch my hair


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 21, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Let's talk about some shrinkage...I'm currently DC-ing with NG Peppermint, no heat today just hanging out and giving it time.  I just had to post that pic cause my shrinkage is crazy!



I completely understand the struggle.  My wng leaves my hair hugging my scalp but my sides are now to the bottom of my ear and my bang stretches to my eyes!  Its CRAZY!!


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 21, 2015)

I did a bit of random dusting last night. Afterwards, I did a green tea rinse, coated my hair with EVCO and wrapped with cling film.

Today I applied my clay (rhassoul + c.bentonite 1:1, half spoon of hibiscus powder, half tsp SAA, hibiscus tea and liquid from steeped marshmallow root). I left this on for 30mins. 

After rinsing, I oil rinsed (grapeseed + sunflower) and sealed with KCCC.

I finished around 3. It's now around 8 and my roots are still wet, but my length is dry.


----------



## fluffyforever (Jul 21, 2015)

I got my mom on the modified MHM. She has a very short twa at 1 inch or less all around. She gets discouraged from not seeing any coils, but I remind her that our hair is so dry, we need to focus on just getting it moisturized. 

I water rinsed and applied flaxseed gel mix with okra juice. Im still looking for a gel that doesn't leave my hair crunchy-hard. Hopefully the Irish moss I ordered will add some softness. 

It's crazy because my roots are so soft and smooth, but not defined. My ends are super defined, but crunchy/hard. Where is my happy medium?


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 22, 2015)

My hair this morning after sleeping with the ends wrapped in cling film. I undid and let it enjoy some shower steam. Roots still wet.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 22, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> My hair this morning after sleeping with the ends wrapped in cling film. I undid and let it enjoy some shower steam. Roots still wet.


Did the cling film help?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 22, 2015)

Last night, I left my flat twist in, put a wig cap on and water rinsed. I put a t-shirt on top to absorb excess water. Next time I will put on a plastic cap first for 15 minutes and then use the t-shirt. After my hair dried a bit I took off the wig cap. I let it dry a bit more and then oiled my scalp and sealed my hair with oil. 

It worked out pretty well. My twist weren't frizzy and didn't come undone. So I will try doing a water rinse every other day and then doing a full wash once a week on Sundays or Mondays.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 22, 2015)

So... I cut off a lot of hair y'all. I kinda tapered it and then did the whole MHM, I have clay on now. Tbh, I'm a little concerned.  

Whatever happens, I'ma rock the hell out of it. But I am concerned, though.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Did the cling film help?



Yes. I put my hair in two bunches, wrapped the ends and put hair bands (cut tights) to secure. It kept my ends moist.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 22, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> So... I cut off a lot of hair y'all. I kinda tapered it and then did the whole MHM, I have clay on now. Tbh, I'm a little concerned.
> 
> Whatever happens, I'ma rock the hell out of it. But I am concerned, though.



Taking any pictures? Let's see what you're working with.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 22, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> So... I cut off a lot of hair y'all. I kinda tapered it and then did the whole MHM, I have clay on now. Tbh, I'm a little concerned.
> 
> Whatever happens, I'ma rock the hell out of it. But I am concerned, though.



Shape-wise? I know you still have clay on but ooh I wanna see I wanna see.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 22, 2015)

Yesterday I did my regular regimen and decided to forego the gel and rocked my hair as God gave me, in its uncoily state.  It was kinda cute but I'm not feeling it.  Today I cleansed with As I Am coconut cowash and twisted my little hair.  I'm hoping to stretch it out and have a fro with a little texture.  It is unbelievable how much its grown...BUT!  I'm going to have to solicit help to twist my hair until it grows out more.  It took hours, plus my arms and neck hurt like crazy.  

OASN:  I will forever use bentonite mixed with my rhassoul clay.  Yesterday I left the bentonite out and regretted it.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 22, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Shape-wise? I know you still have clay on but ooh I wanna see I wanna see.


Girl, I had a 'situation' up in here.

So, I rinsed out my clay, applied the l-i (diluted KCKT), then the gel (wetline). To be fair, I wasn't at all careful about it, I just globbed it on and worked it through, giving no care to whether it was getting on my scalp. Welp. It was. And when it started to dry, I got the worst headache ever. So I cowashed with some V05 moisture milks, skipped the leave in, and used a gel with less hold. And then I also twisted it for a twist out just to be safe.

I think that, because the gel was all over my scalp, when it dried, it 'tightened' my scalp, which led to the headache. 

But the shape was really cute! I see some imperfect spots, but that's just me being extra. I'll take pics tonight and tomorrow (fresh wash, finally doing my 7 day challenge, lol) and see if I get any good ones.  SO's barber is still on stand-by though. He got the hot towel machine.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 22, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> My hair this morning after sleeping with the ends wrapped in cling film. I undid and let it enjoy some shower steam. Roots still wet.


How do you wrap just the ends?  How was it styled before you wrapped?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> So... I cut off a lot of hair y'all. I kinda tapered it and then did the whole MHM, I have clay on now. Tbh, I'm a little concerned.
> 
> Whatever happens, I'ma rock the hell out of it. But I am concerned, though.


Wanna see pics of this new cut!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 22, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Yesterday I did my regular regimen and decided to forego the gel and rocked my hair as God gave me, in its uncoily state.  It was kinda cute but I'm not feeling it.  Today I cleansed with As I Am coconut cowash and twisted my little hair.  I'm hoping to stretch it out and have a fro with a little texture.  It is unbelievable how much its grown...BUT!  I'm going to have to solicit help to twist my hair until it grows out more.  It took hours, plus my arms and neck hurt like crazy.
> 
> OASN:  I will forever use bentonite mixed with my rhassoul clay.  Yesterday I left the bentonite out and regretted it.


Really, what did leaving the bentonite out do?


----------



## guudhair (Jul 22, 2015)

1. Clarify: CLT
2. Condition: kerapro mix w/castor and essential oils...overnight
3. Mud: rhassoul clay, herbal tea mix
4. Leave-In: SM
5. Seal: random oils

I didn't rinse the conditioner out and put the clay mix over it this morning and let it sit for about 30 minutes.  I struggled to put 3 curlformers in the back and twisted the rest.  Will wear a wig for a few days.

I've been cowashing or water rinsing every 1 - 4 days.  Steamed once a week.  Washed with a SM clarifying shampoo once.  Twisted my hair and wore a wig for about 5 or 6 days.  I cut the tips off each twist also.  My hair felt and looked really good after I took the twists down and wore a messy twist out updo and I don't even remember what I used :-(.

Overall, I have a little more definition.  My hair feels softer and looks moisturized for about 2 days.   It looks fuller too but I'm sure it's because of henna.

Need to play around with styles.  I really want to color my hair.  Thinking about getting a QRedew handheld steamer for my lazy days.  I have to get back motivated with at least weekly clay washes.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 22, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> How do you wrap just the ends?  How was it styled before you wrapped?





AbsyBlvd said:


> Yes. I put my hair in two bunches, wrapped the ends and put hair bands (cut tights) to secure. It kept my ends moist.



I held one half like I was going to put it in a ponytail, wrapped and covered the ends in the cling film and then used the bands to secure the bunches and the cling film in place. Then I covered everything with a silk scarf (and then a satin-y one).


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 22, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Really, what did leaving the bentonite out do?


I had less clumping.  I typically don't have much anyway pre products but without the bentonite, I had nothing.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Jul 23, 2015)

My update - steaming with the clay, rinsing, no leave in and going straight to gel. I occasionally DC first before clay. I occasionally cowash with Tressemme and go straight to gel when I am in a rush. 

Trying steaming with the clay on !!


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi MHMers  long time no post! I still follow MHM my way except for this week where i've just started a head full of  cornrows and twists (no extensions) for vacation. I'm bout 1/2 way through! 
When I return to my wash n go i'll be experimenting with new gels...I think my hair has out grown my beloved SuperWet.


----------



## AJellyCake (Jul 23, 2015)

I've tried a few just clay rinses with rhassoul and then conditioner + gel and my hair has been really dry when it finally air dried.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I had less clumping.  I typically don't have much anyway pre products but without the bentonite, I had nothing.



How does your hair do with just bentonite? I can't remember.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2015)

AJellyCake said:


> I've tried a few just clay rinses with rhassoul and then conditioner + gel and my hair has been really dry when it finally air dried.



I'm assuming this is something new. I don't remember your old regimen. What were you doing before? What happens if you just do clay and gel and maybe just a bit of oil?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> How does your hair do with just bentonite? I can't remember.


 
It was so early in my BC that I'm not really sure but my hair wasn't coiling with bent on site alone , Lol.  I was using BS too often so I can't say for sure if the bentonite was to blame.  I remember being sold once I tried rhasssoul but then you recommended adding bentonite when I began to notice a loss of coiling again from over conditioning.  I think the mixture of the two was my happy medium.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> It was so early in my BC that I'm not really sure but my hair wasn't coiling with bent on site alone , Lol.  I was using BS too often so I can't say for sure if the bentonite was to blame.  I remember being sold once I tried rhasssoul but then you recommended adding bentonite when I began to notice a loss of coiling again from over conditioning.  I think the mixture of the two was my happy medium.



OK. I know the bentonite gave me more coils. The rhassouls softens. When I get my bentonite I'm going to play around with the mix. I may start with a 3 to 1 mix, with 3 parts bentonite, 1 part rhassoul and see how that works out.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 23, 2015)

My first twistout!  I like it...not love but I haven't completely embraced my texture yet either.  I can't imagine doing this weekly that alone bi- weekly.

I tried to post pics but fo r some odd reason, the app accesses all my photo albums in my phone except my camera pics, SMh.  I'll screen shot them and see...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 23, 2015)

Another one.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> My first twistout!  I like it...not love but I haven't completely embraced my texture yet either.  I can't imagine doing this weekly that alone bi- weekly.
> 
> I tried to post pics but fo r some odd reason, the app accesses all my photo albums in my phone except my camera pics, SMh.  I'll screen shot them and see...



Very nice. Your hair looks so soft.

Yeah that was a tough stage. I definitely remember it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Very nice. Your hair looks so soft.
> 
> Yeah that was a tough stage. I definitely remember it.




Thank you!  I guess its as soft as my texture allows but definitely not crunchy.  I told my daughters they are going to have to help me until it grows longer.  I used Camille Rise Almost Jai twist butter but I need something with a little better hold because they unraveled more than I would have liked.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thank you!  I guess its as soft as my texture allows but definitely not crunchy.  I told my daughters they are going to have to help me until it grows longer.  I used Camille Rise Almost Jai twist butter but I need something with a little better hold because they unraveled more than I would have liked.



Maybe try mixing the CR Almond Jai with some gel or layering them when you apply them. CR Almond Jai works best for regular twist and not as much for a twist out. You would need smaller twist.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks for the tips!  Next time I'll mix the two...I like AIA smoothing gel, can I use that instead of kccc?  I think tonight, I'll try a few using both gels to see which of them I like. Maybe 1 part gel to 2 parts cream?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks for the tips!  Next time I'll mix the two...I like AIA smoothing gel, can I use that instead of kccc?  I think tonight, I'll try a few using both gels to see which of them I like. Maybe 1 part gel to 2 parts cream?



Mix a little of each in your hand and rub together to make sure the combination doesn't flake.

You can use whatever products you want. It may take some trial an error. I layer mine so I don't know the correct ratios. I put the cream on all my hair at one time and then I put the gel on each twist as I twist it. But starting with a 2 to 1 is fine and then modify it as you go. You may want to even try for every 2 tbsp of cream, 1 tsp of gel since you only want a little extra hold.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 23, 2015)

Grea


faithVA said:


> Mix a little of each in your hand and rub together to make sure the combination doesn't flake.
> 
> You can use whatever products you want. It may take some trial an error. I layer mine so I don't know the correct ratios. I put the cream on all my hair at one time and then I put the gel on each twist as I twist it. But starting with a 2 to 1 is fine and then modify it as you go. You may want to even try for every 2 tbsp of cream, 1 tsp of gel since you only want a little extra hold.


Great, thanks!  In fact, I'm going to try a few pieces now!

ETA:  I retwisted two from pieces with CR and kccc...so far I noticed it stays stretched and coil on the ends better.  I layered the two.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> My first twistout!  I like it...not love but I haven't completely embraced my texture yet either.  I can't imagine doing this weekly that alone bi- weekly.
> 
> I tried to post pics but fo r some odd reason, the app accesses all my photo albums in my phone except my camera pics, SMh.  I'll screen shot them and see...


Twist out...yay!  Growing out there, girl.  I know what you mean about the work.  I'm pretty much back to daily co washing and fro-ing it with MHM on the weekends.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 23, 2015)

Tonight I water rinsed, and slathered on the same old oils and gel.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 24, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Twist out...yay!  Growing out there, girl.  I know what you mean about the work.  I'm pretty much back to daily co washing and fro-ing it with MHM on the weekends.



Its trying to grow...I'm consuming tons of water which is helping a lot.  I wish o could wear a fro without gel .


----------



## tallnomad (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey ladies.  I still love the MHM, but fell off a bit.  I've been doing a lot of twisting/braiding, but consistently using the clay wash and other MHM specified products.  I can say, my hair is beyond moisturized and this is the best condition my hair has ever been in. 

Wanted to share a discount code with you for some rhassoul clay.  It's the clay that I first used when trying the clay wash.  After growing tired of mixing, I tried a premixed one by the company, NATURALICIOUS.  This is the one @hairtimes5 uses too (and she'll also be featured on the NAT blog next week).  Gwen, the owner for NATURALICIOUS and I met and she asked me to write the product descriptions for the site.  I told her about LHCF and the whole Niko's cousin concept, so she asked me to give members here a discount code for 20% off everything on the site as today is National Cousin's Day.  

I think the discount extends for the whole weekend.

http://naturalicious.net/collections

http://nationaldaycalendar.com/national-cousins-day-july-24/

I love her clay mix and just last week, I tried the Oohlalocks Box and I love the moisture cream as much as the clay wash.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 24, 2015)

Did a bit of food shopping after work today and bumped into my brother. Mid-sentence he stops and says, 'Your hair's looking really shiny today btw.' I'm like, 'Really?..'. Didn't even listen to his reply.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 24, 2015)

Finally washed tonight. Added kelp powder to my clay because I have a whole bag of kelp I need to do something with. Not sure if it does anything but going to use it anyway. Plan to wash again tomorrow. I'm going to try a basic clay recipe with rhassoul without the oils to see how my hair looks. I seem to have more definition with the clay but none after the rinse. Will see if changing my clay recipe helps.

I know I need to do a clct but I'm going to wait until August. Then I will do the full regimen starting with a shampoo wash.


----------



## fluffyforever (Jul 25, 2015)

It's the weekend. I plan on doing the modifed method today and tomorrow, also adding protein tomorrow. 

I'm about to use rhassoul clay for the first time and then follow up with a batch of flax/okra/Irish moss/slippery elm gel I'm cooking up right now on the stove.  I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2015)

I washed with a rhassoul, avg, vegemoist mix and had the best wng ever. I definitely saw more coils with the clay and some of them stayed even after I rinsed.  while my hair was still wet I spritzed with diluted curl magic and then added more curl magic to each section.

I can't get the picture to upload but I will keep trying.


----------



## fluffyforever (Jul 26, 2015)

ETA: added pics of my hair with clay

So I ended up sleeping on my rhassoul/slippery elm/Irish moss mix overnight because cooking dinner took forever, and once I ate I was tired.

This was my first time using all 3 ingredients. I usually just use Aztec calcium bentonite and water. With the Aztec, my hair coils, shrinks, and is still kind of fuzzy even with the clay in. With this new mix, my hair is more elongated and barely has frizz what so ever with the clay in. The definition is so much better and in smaller clumps. It's like my hair jumped up several levels of hydration overnight that the Aztec could not give me. I don't know if it's the rhassoul clay, slippery elm, or Irish moss.




faithVA said:


> I washed with a rhassoul, avg, vegemoist mix and had the best wng ever. I definitely saw more coils with the clay and some of them stayed even after I rinsed.  while my hair was still wet I spritzed with diluted curl magic and then added more curl magic to each section.
> 
> I can't get the picture to upload but I will keep trying.



So pretty! What is this vegemoist mix your using?


----------



## fluffyforever (Jul 26, 2015)

I just rinsed out my clay and applied FSG mixed with okra, Irish moss, slippery elm, essential oils, and an oil mix. I have a curly fro and the best part is no twisting needed! 

It's amazing how my hair is BSL but shrinks up above my shoulders.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 26, 2015)

fluffyforever said:


> View attachment 333375 View attachment 333377 View attachment 333379 ETA: added pics of my hair with clay
> 
> So I ended up sleeping on my rhassoul/slippery elm/Irish moss mix overnight because cooking dinner took forever, and once I ate I was tired.
> 
> ...


----------



## fluffyforever (Jul 26, 2015)

Here's a pic of my dried hair. My grandmother who always has something negative to say actually said she liked my hair . The pic doesn't show it well, but my hair is super curly. This is actually my first time wearing my hair like this. I usually bun or twist after applying gel.

My mom was over this morning and I felt her head. All she has done since our clay session last week was apply water and gel each day. Her hair was much softer than it is usually.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 26, 2015)

It looks good.

Yeah I hate that it's hard to capture hair on the camera but I guess I need a better camera.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 26, 2015)

My 2nd day hair came out nice. I noticed when I get in the shower I tend to lean my head away from the water as a habit. I had to force myself to lean towards the water. My hair ended up nice and soft.  

I'm not ready to try for 3rd day hair so I will wash tonight and go back to twist. 

I'm excited to see where my hair is in a few months. I may actually be a wng girl next spring.


----------



## DeeLiteFulEKinky (Jul 26, 2015)

So it's been a while since my last post and I'm terribly behind. I will have to go back and comment on posts (if I have anything worthy to share/say).

I self installed mini twists on my hair and was going to do so with extensions but opted to skip it this time around. I kept them in for a bit over 3 weeks. About 2-3 times a week I either water rinsed then applied a leave in & sealed OR clarified with Acv, rinsed, then applied a leave in & sealed. I would have left the twists in longer but my hair tends to knot up quickly especially if I wash as frequently as I did.
So my hair felt okay. Before putting in the twist I took a denman to my hair to detangle cause I felt like I had so much shed hair that finger detangling couldn't get rid of, and I regretted using it instantly. So I installed the twist to his my hair and to really be lazy.

Okay, after removing the twists I knew I'd need a protein treatment and did a version of cherry Lola... Full fat Greek, aminos, baking soda and molasses.  Followed by the usual lazy mhm routine of skipping the DC step and going to the mud step etc etc. Okay so my hair felt really course when i was twisting it for bed after I've done everything and I was so concerned I did something and would have horrible dry and stiff hair the next morning but it was soft. Surprisingly so and it felt strong. So yeah. My hair did not have much definition though.
Yesterday I decided to go back to the original mhm routine and ladies... LADIES... If like me you had a great start on mhm and then started getting lazy and skipping stuff or taking on a modified version based on all the positive reviews from other women and realized that you haven't had the results you hoped for... Just go back to basics. Yes even though we are talking 6 hours of time. Do it. That is all


----------



## faithVA (Jul 26, 2015)

Water rinsed tonight and then used diluted conditioner to detangle my hair. With conditioner I lost all my curls but I was at least able to detangle. Going to twist my hair up with CR Aloe Whip and a bit of gel.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> My 2nd day hair came out nice. I noticed when I get in the shower I tend to lean my head away from the water as a habit. I had to force myself to lean towards the water. My hair ended up nice and soft.
> 
> I'm not ready to try for 3rd day hair so I will wash tonight and go back to twist.
> 
> I'm excited to see where my hair is in a few months. I may actually be a wng girl next spring.




Your hair looks fabulous and I can't wait to see your hair in the Spring too!!  This just shows me to be a little more patient with my own hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 27, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Your hair looks fabulous and I can't wait to see your hair in the Spring too!!  This just shows me to be a little more patient with my own hair.



Thank You. I was surprised to see the curls. I can't pinpoint exactly what brought them out though so over the next few months I will pay more attention. When I get the calcium bentonite I'm going to try pairing it with the sodium bentonite and then the rhassoul to see if that makes a difference. Sodium bentonite by itself doesn't work for my hair. It makes it too soft.

Definitely be patient and you may have to try some different things to see what works.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm back in my shrunken wng because the twistout only look good the first day.  I'm looking forward to gaining more length so I can do them more often.  Adding the bentonite  made a difference.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 27, 2015)

Very pretty indeed. @faithVA your hair is looking really good.



faithVA said:


> I washed with a rhassoul, avg, vegemoist mix and had the best wng ever. I definitely saw more coils with the clay and some of them stayed even after I rinsed.  while my hair was still wet I spritzed with diluted curl magic and then added more curl magic to each section.
> 
> I can't get the picture to upload but I will keep trying.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 27, 2015)

fluffyforever said:


> View attachment 333389 View attachment 333391 Here's a pic of my dried hair. My grandmother who always has something negative to say actually said she liked my hair . The pic doesn't show it well, but my hair is super curly. This is actually my first time wearing my hair like this. I usually bun or twist after applying gel.
> 
> My mom was over this morning and I felt her head. All she has done since our clay session last week was apply water and gel each day. Her hair was much softer than it is usually.



Great stuff @fluffyforever. I've been meaning to get my hands on some slippery elm.

Your hair reminds me of my own. I'm looking forward to reaching your lengths. I think diluted KCCC will help me see and enjoy some of my length as well as fullness, in its coily state. With it, my dry hair shrinks to a similar length as your pic (well the lower half does)


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 27, 2015)

I water rinsed my hair last night, followed by oils and gel. My hair feels good- springy and soft with just a little hold from the gel, and very defined.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 28, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Very pretty indeed. @faithVA your hair is looking really good.


Thank you. I'm excited but I'm going to stick to my game plan. I'm going to keep it tucked away for a while longer. I have some experiments coming up though and I will post those results here.


----------



## guudhair (Jul 29, 2015)

I had conditioner on for about 30 minutes before putting the clay mix on top.  I let the clay sit for just under an hour, I think.  That is how I will do my clay wash for now on...just put a conditioner mix on dry hair, wait a while then put the clay mix on top, wait, then rinse...one shower trip. My hair felt so soft and full when I rinsed it out.  I have it in plaits now because I wore a wig today.  It's still damp and I can't wait to see out it feels completely dry.

I've been using the water from when I cook rice or pasta to make my clay and conditioner mixes.  I put a herbal blend in a tea bag and let it soak in the warm pasta/rice water.

I've also been spraying my hair on days I don't water rinse or cowash.  It's just distilled water and a few drops of two EOs and Vitamin E.  Smells nice.

I trimmed the tips off my plaits again.  May do it one more time this month and will be done with trimming for the rest of the year.


----------



## tallnomad (Jul 29, 2015)

Here's an interview of @hairtimes5 discussing the max hydration method with naturalicious.


http://naturalicious.net/blogs/news/38762689-naturalista-spotlight-nicole-the-mhm-method


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2015)

^^Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 29, 2015)

My hair sucks!  Today I felt like a nappy headed fool...sorry I know some hate that word but its how I felt. Sometimes it looks good, other times its Ok and then there's today, smh.  

My hair will not act right unless I thoroughly cleanse with shampoo.  My hair felt like hard wool today so tomorrow I'll be doing a another cleanse and clay treatment then gel.  Fingers crossed that it behaves or else I'll be chopping it off.  I can't deal with ugly hair, I'm just way too cute for that!


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 30, 2015)

DeeLiteFulEKinky said:


> LADIES... If like me you had a great start on mhm and then started getting lazy and skipping stuff or taking on a modified version based on all the positive reviews from other women and realized that you haven't had the results you hoped for... Just go back to basics. Yes even though we are talking 6 hours of time. Do it. That is all


Cosign.  I'm doing my 7 day challenge (finally!) and my hair is popping. I replaced my step 1 (shampoo) with the ol' acv mix and am quite pleased.

I only took post cut/ pre wash pics cuz I really was not expecting to be able to post them.  We'll see.

 

eta:  They posted! Ok, so excuse the mirrors.  What had happened was... we had a water fight.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 30, 2015)

I just tried to get a texture shot, yall... ionno. . I slept without a scarf last night cuz I had a headache and this ain't picked out, fluffed out, nothing, so...


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> My hair sucks!  Today I felt like a nappy headed fool...sorry I know some hate that word but its how I felt. Sometimes it looks good, other times its Ok and then there's today, smh.
> 
> My hair will not act right unless I thoroughly cleanse with shampoo.  My hair felt like hard wool today so tomorrow I'll be doing a another clearer and clay treatment then gel.  Fingers crossed that it behaves or else I'll be chopping it off.  I can't deal with ugly hair, I'm just way too cute for that!


Are you using a basic clay mix of just clay and water? Maybe you just need to get very basic and see what's throwing your results off. And if you are using rhassoul compare that with the calcium bentonite.

Maybe try the acv spray like mshoneybee and see if that helps.

Be patient. The growing out stage is rough for everyone. Cutting it just delays the process. No one likes ugly hair. Try pinning it back or doing a flat twist headband across the front.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 30, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Are you using a basic clay mix of just clay and water? Maybe you just need to get very basic and see what's throwing your results off. And if you are using rhassoul compare that with the calcium bentonite.
> 
> Maybe try the acv spray like mshoneybee and see if that helps.
> 
> Be patient. The growing out stage is rough for everyone. Cutting it just delays the process. No one likes ugly hair. Try pinning it back or doing a flat twist headband across the front.



I have a clay mix of:
Water
2tbsp. Rhassoul
1tbsp. Calcium Bentonite
1tsp. Of oil
1/4 cup ACV

I recently added 1tsp. per clay because of my hair growth and I don't like runny clay.  

There is no way I can flat twist my hair while its this short; that's the problem too I cannot do anything to it. I think I'll regret cutting it but I can't walk around all self conscious either.  Does mshoneybee spray the ACV on after she rinse the clay out?  I'm wondering if I inadvertently left it out of my mix.

Could yesterday's results be because I tried a different gel and then CW it out when I didn't like it?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I just tried to get a texture shot, yall... ionno. . I slept without a scarf last night cuz I had a headache and this ain't picked out, fluffed out, nothing, so...
> 
> View attachment 333715


Looks really cute. I like the shape.


KiWiStyle said:


> I have a clay mix of:
> Water
> 2tbsp. Rhassoul
> 1tbsp. Calcium Bentonite
> ...


Mshoneybee is cleansing her hair with diluted acv.

You rinsed out the gel and then used conditioner? What did you do after that? Clay? Or gel? It could definitely be that. 


I don't know if your hair is like mine or not. I know that the only time I can do conditioner is when I'm going to twist it up. My hair can not seem to clump or form with conditioner. Not sure why.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 30, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Looks really cute. I like the shape.
> 
> Mshoneybee is cleansing her hair with diluted acv.
> 
> ...



Yes, I cowashed the gel out using conditioner and rinsed.  My hair seems to have so much potential to be soft and manageable at times, I'm just so tired of it.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 30, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I have a clay mix of:
> Water
> 2tbsp. Rhassoul
> 1tbsp. Calcium Bentonite
> ...


No, I use it as Step 1.

I might have missed it, but why are you using oil? I don't use it at all, but I imagine it would detract from definition.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 30, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> No, I use it as Step 1.
> 
> I might have missed it, but why are you using oil? I don't use it at all, but I imagine it would detract from definition.



Thanks!  I use oil because the original mhm calls for it and in an effort to add weight to my strands in hopes that it'll help hold the coil more.  My ends frizz so much even on a good hair day after my kccc dries.  I might leave the oil out today to see how it turns out.   I'm one year post relaxer and 7 months post BC and I expect more by now.

ETA:  I omitted the oil, made it more watery and added honey...so far I'm seeing a very visible difference.  The clay is still in but I can see definition and elongation more than before, the clay seems to coat my strands more too.  I'm wondering if adding oil to the clay kinda acts like pasta.  If you add oil to the pasta water the sauces just slide off instead of adhering to it.  Sorry for the strange analogy, I'm a budding at home chef, Lol. 

Fingers are crossed for success after I rinse!!!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks!  I use oil because the original mhm calls for it and in an effort to add weight to my strands in hopes that it'll help hold the coil more.  My ends frizz so much even on a good hair day after my kccc dries.  I might leave the oil out today to see how it turns out.   I'm one year post relaxer and 7 months post BC and I expect more by now.
> 
> ETA:  I omitted the oil, made it more watery and added honey...so far I'm seeing a very visible difference.  The clay is still in but I can see definition and elongation more than before, the clay seems to coat my strands more too.  I'm wondering if adding oil to the clay kinda acts like pasta.  If you add oil to the pasta water the sauces just slide off instead of adhering to it.  Sorry for the strange analogy, I'm a budding at home chef, Lol.
> 
> Fingers are crossed for success after I rinse!!!


Good luck. I don't think you should have added the honey but maybe you will have success with it. Honey swells my strands and they poof versus define. That's why I suggested using a basic clay of just water and clay. Then you can add on.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 30, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Good luck. I don't think you should have added the honey but maybe you will have success with it. Honey swells my strands and they poof versus define. That's why I suggested using a basic clay of just water and clay. Then you can add on.



I'll try it without the honey on Sunday to compare the differences.  

Thanks to both you and mshoneybee!  I must have been doing something entirely wrong this whole time because my hair felt so soft rinsing.  My hair had sheen and I noticable coilong, I used diluted kccc and my hair is GORGEOUS...while wet.  Praying for a successful dry wng! I'm almost scared to try it without the honey but I will for the comparison.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'll try it without the honey on Sunday to compare the differences.
> 
> Thanks to both you and mshoneybee!  I must have been doing something entirely wrong this whole time because my hair felt so soft rinsing.  My hair had sheen and I noticable coilong, I used diluted kccc and my hair is GORGEOUS...while wet.  Praying for a successful dry wng! I'm almost scared to try it without the honey but I will for the comparison.



There's nothing to be afraid of. If you don't try the basics you won't really understand what your hair is responding to. The more you understand it the more you can adapt it later.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 30, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Good luck. I don't think you should have added the honey but maybe you will have success with it. Honey swells my strands and they poof versus define. That's why I suggested using a basic clay of just water and clay. Then you can add on.



I'll try it without the honey on Sunday to compare the differences. 

Thanks to both you and mshoneybee!  I must have been doing something entirely wrong this whole time because my hair felt so soft rinsing.  My hair had sheen and I noticable coilong, I used diluted kccc and my hair is GORGEOUS...while wet.  Praying for a successful dry wng! I'm almost scared tob


faithVA said:


> There's nothing to be afraid of. If you don't try the basics you won't really understand what your hair is responding to. The more you understand it the more you can adapt it later.



Very true!


----------



## fluffyforever (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm thinking of giving myself a trim tonight, curl by curl, while doing the modified MHM. Since my hair clumps so well with the clay and shows the best length, I should be able to trim while it's curly and make each curl more uniform in length. Has anyone tried this?

I need to clip my old split ends and SSKs off because my ends are getting tangled. I have only trimmed my hair while in twists before by just clipping the end of a twist.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 31, 2015)

fluffyforever said:


> I'm thinking of giving myself a trim tonight, curl by curl, while doing the modified MHM. Since my hair clumps so well with the clay and shows the best length, I should be able to trim while it's curly and make each curl more uniform in length. Has anyone tried thi
> I need to clip my old split ends and SSKs off because my ends are getting tangled. I have only trimmed my hair while in twists before by just clipping the end of a twist.



Sounds wonderful. I would love to do this. I don't have the patience. I have too much hair and too many curls. Perhaps when my hair is APL I can do this.

Please let us know how it goes. It sounds like your ends would be lovely when you finish.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 31, 2015)

fluffyforever said:


> I'm thinking of giving myself a trim tonight, curl by curl, while doing the modified MHM. Since my hair clumps so well with the clay and shows the best length, I should be able to trim while it's curly and make each curl more uniform in length. Has anyone tried this?
> 
> I need to clip my old split ends and SSKs off because my ends are getting tangled. I have only trimmed my hair while in twists before by just clipping the end of a twist.



I agree with you that the clumps make it easier. I dust my head coil by coil. I've done it on defined dry hair, and wet with clay. I stretch the coil and snip wherever it gets thin and straggly (most of the time its wispy millimetres).

The first time round was a labour of love but now it doesn't take me too long with my small head and hair lol.

I'm trying to hold off from dusting so often.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 31, 2015)

Water rinsed, oiled and gelled tonight. 
I'll use clay on my next wash- probably Sunday or Monday.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 31, 2015)

I want to wash tonight but I know I have better things to do with my time. I'm also planning on cycling tomorrow so I would have to wash tomorrow as well. Soon the back will be long enough for a puff so I can wash it when I want


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 1, 2015)

So over the past few days I have been lightly spraying my hair with water, applying CM twist butter and grape seed oil.  Although I have to do this at least twice to three times per day depending on the weather and how much I've been out in the sun, my hair is behaving well.  I was under the impression that you can't moisturize over gel all these months.  My new plan is to scrunch out the gel when it hardens, spritz with water, apply the twist butter and oil for sheen.  .I guess I should see how the curl milk works too. 

Im just happy I don't have hard and crunch and untouchable hair now. Hopefully sustaining  moisture and hydration throughout the day will increase my overall hydration level.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Cosign.  I'm doing my 7 day challenge (finally!) and my hair is popping. I replaced my step 1 (shampoo) with the ol' acv mix and am quite pleased.
> 
> I only took post cut/ pre wash pics cuz I really was not expecting to be able to post them.  We'll see.
> 
> ...


Look at those curls!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Full MHM yesterday. The clay step was weird because my latest shipment of Rhassoul from B&B was different from the others. It was very dark and did not rinse cleanly. My curl former set was mildly successful. I had to try it again today after a cowash. It's birthday hair so I'm praying for "good" hair today!  I will definitely post pics if I think I'm cute!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Full MHM yesterday. The clay step was weird because my latest shipment of Rhassoul from B&B was different from the others. It was very dark and did not rinse cleanly. My curl former set was mildly successful. I had to try it again today after a cowash. It's birthday hair so I'm praying for "good" hair today!  I will definitely post pics if I think I'm cute!


Well...it was never as cute as I think I ought to be, not picture worthy but next go round I wil use PM super skinny while my hair is wet to help with reversion. Not a total bust though.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 2, 2015)

I did a quick clay rinse yesterday and just threw a bunch of products in my hair to get out the door. 

Tonight I water rinsed and then sealed with oil and a Shea butter blend. 

I keep thinking about water rinsing more but definitely not feeling like it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 3, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Well...it was never as cute as I think I ought to be, not picture worthy but next go round I wil use PM super skinny while my hair is wet to help with reversion. Not a total bust though.



Can you list everything you used?  I don't use leave-ins or styling  products with glycerin.  I also use a setting lotion under the PM SSS so it'll last. It should be better when you use the serum, that stuff is magical!,


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 3, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Full MHM yesterday. The clay step was weird because my latest shipment of Rhassoul from B&B was different from the others. It was very dark and did not rinse cleanly. My curl former set was mildly successful. I had to try it again today after a cowash. It's birthday hair so I'm praying for "good" hair today!  I will definitely post pics if I think I'm cute!




When did you order the clay? I just ordered 5lbs during the last sale; I hope its not like that or I'm sending it back.  My hair is super coily and things set up shop in my hair if it doesn't rinse easily.


----------



## beingofserenity (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey guys, i just made a thread about this, but have you guys noticed that conditioner frizzes up and shrinks up your hair?  I noticed there was a huge difference after using aussie moist shampoo and then conditioning, and then cowashing again this morning. 

After shampoo, my hair was curly and hanging, but after conditioner it resembled an undefined afro.

I know Dubai Dee talked about this.

Are yall using other stuff to condition/detangle?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 3, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> When did you order the clay? I just ordered 5lbs during the last sale; I hope its not like that or I'm sending it back.  My hair is super coily and things set up shop in my hair if it doesn't rinse easily.


I ordered on July 24th. I'm going to give it another shot and see. I'll post results.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 3, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Can you list everything you used?  I don't use leave-ins or styling  products with glycerin.  I also use a setting lotion under the PM SSS so it'll last. It should be better when you use the serum, that stuff is magical!,


I cowashed with Hello Hydration and DC-ed with NG Marshmallow Root... Condish, no leave-in. 
I used DE foam diluted with water. It looked fine when I took the curl formers out but it began shrinking as I was getting dressed. Pulling the curls apart started the frizz. Next time I'm going full strength on the DE foam and I will apply the PM SSS on top while my hair is wet and see if that helps.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 3, 2015)

beingofserenity said:


> Hey guys, i just made a thread about this, but have you guys noticed that conditioner frizzes up and shrinks up your hair?  I noticed there was a huge difference after using aussie moist shampoo and then conditioning, and then cowashing again this morning.
> 
> After shampoo, my hair was curly and hanging, but after conditioner it resembled an undefined afro.
> 
> ...


I stopped using conditioner earlier this year. I lost curl definition with conditioner so I let it go. I just use the clay for conditioning and I use conditioner every now and then.


----------



## beingofserenity (Aug 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I stopped using conditioner earlier this year. I lost curl definition with conditioner so I let it go. I just use the clay for conditioning and I use conditioner every now and then.



I am going to try this!


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 3, 2015)

.......................


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 3, 2015)

beingofserenity said:


> I am going to try this!



Like Faith, I also stopped using conditioner so regularly. I tend to only use it now when I do a protein treatment. My hair doesn't miss all the cowashing and extra conditioning. I always seal with gel though, so I don't tend to have issues with definition once dried.


----------



## aharri23 (Aug 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I stopped using conditioner earlier this year. I lost curl definition with conditioner so I let it go. I just use the clay for conditioning and I use conditioner every now and then.



I stopped using conditioner as well, my hair has never felt better! I really need to find a good gel though cause I haven't mastered flaxseed gel yet.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 3, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I cowashed with Hello Hydration and DC-ed with NG Marshmallow Root... Condish, no leave-in.
> I used DE foam diluted with water. It looked fine when I took the curl formers out but it began shrinking as I was getting dressed. Pulling the curls apart started the frizz. Next time I'm going full strength on the DE foam and I will apply the PM SSS on top while my hair is wet and see if that helps.



That should do it but even still, don't expect straight hair all day.  I just use CF to stretch or if I only need her hair to last less than a day.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I stopped using conditioner earlier this year. I lost curl definition with conditioner so I let it go. I just use the clay for conditioning and I use conditioner every now and then.



I'm going to try omitting the DC when I cleanse on Wednesday.  I DC on Sunday so I'm good for the week.


----------



## HopefulOne (Aug 4, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm going to try omitting the DC when I cleanse on Wednesday.  I DC on Sunday so I'm good for the week.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 4, 2015)

I mildly shampooed my hair last night (due to experimenting with some ghee lol) and used a protein conditioner for about 15 mins. I followed with a mix and blend of AO HSR and AO WC for a couple of hours (sheer laziness), without heat, wrapped in cling film.

OMG when I washed that conditioner out, my hair felt amazing. I will say that it has been my best conditioner experience to date on this HHJ. My hair felt soft and moisturised and clean. It didn't feel coated at all. I will keep this as my after-protein mix....until I can get my hands on that NG Marshmallow Root DC.

I still followed with my clay (habits of the regimen) because I'd already mixed it up but my hair felt so good and 'clean', I contemplated not using it.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 4, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I cowashed with Hello Hydration and DC-ed with NG Marshmallow Root... Condish, no leave-in.
> I used DE foam diluted with water. It looked fine when I took the curl formers out but it began shrinking as I was getting dressed. Pulling the curls apart started the frizz. Next time I'm going full strength on the DE foam and I will apply the PM SSS on top while my hair is wet and see if that helps.


It's probably a bit too humid and warm for curlformer. Try it again in October when the weather has cooled. I found the fewer products I use with a set the better. So I usually just rinse and set or use a tea spritz. My set woukd last for 3 days before I would sweat it out.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 4, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> That should do it but even still, don't expect straight hair all day.  I just use CF to stretch or if I only need her hair to last less than a day.


Girl, please, that crap didn't stay anywhere close to straight for 15 minutes!  I could watch it shrink and poof!  Oh well, I'm doing my best Coffy imitation today.  My hair decided to stand up and I just let it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It's probably a bit too humid and warm for curlformer. Try it again in October when the weather has cooled. I found the fewer products I use with a set the better. So I usually just rinse and set or use a tea spritz. My set woukd last for 3 days before I would sweat it out.


What is in your tea spritz?  I'm definitely going to take your advice on the wait.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 4, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Girl, please, that crap didn't stay anywhere close to straight for 15 minutes!  I could watch it shrink and poof!  Oh well, I'm doing my best Coffy imitation today.  My hair decided to stand up and I just let it.



I'm so sorry for laughing, Lol.  That sounds like my very first set with DD.  She was so happy to have straight and curly hair...I had her wash up and when she walked out the bathroom...talk about PRICELESS!!!  She fell out crying when i had her look in the mirtor and it took everything in me to keep from laughing in her face.  If you keep at it, you'll get better...like in the Fall like FaithVA said.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 4, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm so sorry for laughing, Lol.  That sounds like my very first set with DD.  She was so happy to have straight and curly hair...I had her wash up and when she walked out the bathroom...talk about PRICELESS!!!  She fell out crying when i had her look in the mirtor and it took everything in me to keep from laughing in her face.  If you keep at it, you'll get better...like in the Fall like FaithVA said.


Don't apologize...it was funny to me too. I didn't cry though,I just kept it moving. I'll be cute again one day!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 4, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> What is in your tea spritz?  I'm definitely going to take your advice on the wait.



Last time I used the Natural Oasis tea bags. It's an herb and flower blend. Not really sure what's in it.

I think any tea blend would work. My hair doesn't seem to be partial to tea. I just use it because I have it on hand.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 4, 2015)

Cleansed with the NO acv rinse and then did a protein treatment with Giovanni Nutrafix. This summer heat is really drying out my hair. The extra water rinses during the week are really helping.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 6, 2015)

DH complimented my Twistout the other day so I'm doing it again.  I've decided to use the new clay again just to see.
Did a modified MHM...Clarify with Ouidad Superfruit Clarifying Shampoo, DC with NG Herbal Blends (warmed).  I put the clay on top of the conditioner and then rinsed.  The clay was still very dark and the texture very fine.  It made a runny mixture and I made sure to rinse very well.  My hair was so soft and curly.  It rinsed pretty cleanly.  Using my DE foam to twist and air dry overnight.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 6, 2015)

I've been steady MHM'ing, doing the whole thing every other day or so. I'm ready to leave conditioner behind yet, but I don't use l-i every time, so I'm testing the theory.

Anyway... I'm having a little problem. I have a scarf that's my boo, an old stand by, been with me for decades, silk, I love it. Sadly, it has died. So I've been using my back up, but its not comfortable. The knot is mad big. It gives me a headache. And so I've been sleeping without a scarf on a cotton pillow case.  I know, yall, I'm wrong, but it feels so right.  And here's the weird part: my hair actually looks _better,_ fluffier, and stretched.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I've been steady MHM'ing, doing the whole thing every other day or so. I'm ready to leave conditioner behind yet, but I don't use l-i every time, so I'm testing the theory.
> 
> Anyway... I'm having a little problem. I have a scarf that's my boo, an old stand by, been with me for decades, silk, I love it. Sadly, it has died. So I've been using my back up, but its not comfortable. The knot is mad big. It gives me a headache. And so I've been sleeping without a scarf on a cotton pillow case.  I know, yall, I'm wrong, but it feels so right.  And here's the weird part: my hair actually looks _better,_ fluffier, and stretched.


Stop by Target. They have satin pillow cases for a few bucks. You can pick up 2 or 3 and be at ease.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2015)

I cowashed tonight just to use up some product and to get some water on my scalp. Put my hair back up into flat twists. Will do a clay treatment on Saturday.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 7, 2015)

Ever since I started making my own electrolyte water and drinking more water in general, I'm starting to notice a few root to tip coils, YAY!!!  That along with moisturizing in between washes and removing the oil from my clay mix have proven successful!  I plan to use my sulfate free shampoo less and use As I Am cleansing conditioner more and clarify as needed. 

I have 3 NG conditioners and I find the herbal blends to be a bit too heavy for my hair, it barely want to absorb so I'll be using the cucumber melon and the protein free marshmallow root, etc.. The jury is still out on the Marshmallow root so I'll be closely comparing the two but hopefully I can use them both.

ETA: The NG cucumber & melon is the only one of the 3 without Shea butter so I guess that's why it works better.  I'll use the other 2 exclusively on my DD.


----------



## aharri23 (Aug 7, 2015)

Giving up on sweet soul magic...I get lots of build up and little definition when using it. Also its super sticky. Made some flaxseed gel with shea butter, agave and citric acid and got more elongation, better definition and I also get no build up. Flax seed gel seems to be my HG for now.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 7, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Ever since I started making my own electrolyte water


Say what, now? Do tell...


----------



## Lisa (Aug 7, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I cowashed with Hello Hydration and DC-ed with NG Marshmallow Root...



Are you using a Marshmallow root tea or powder?

Does anyone know if marshmallow root better or the same as Irish moss?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 7, 2015)

Lisa said:


> Are you using a Marshmallow root tea or powder?


Neither, I'm using the Naturelle Grow Conditioner that has that as an ingredient.


----------



## guudhair (Aug 7, 2015)

I ordered some Irish moss, nettle, and marshmallow root.  They should be here for my next wash.  Will let yall know how I use and like them


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 7, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Say what, now? Do tell...



Yes hunty!!  When I caught pneumonia, I had to drink tons of electrolyte water because of the fever and the antibiotics...well, they caused me to lose every ounce of water in my body .  I found that after just one week when I drank more water than I had in the last month that my hair actually grew faster.  Soooo,  I got tired of buying electrolyte water and started making my own. I drink at least 32oz per day and regular filtered water too. 

Distilled or filtered water
Honey
Sea Salt (I use "real salt" brand, it has tons of trace minerals)
Pure Organic lemon juice (not from contrate).  When I have fresh citrus on hand, I use that.  

You can Google to find out how much of each ingredient per your container.  I don't use no more than 1/4 tsp. of salt per 32oz. and enough lemon juice to taste.  I like to still taste water and not so much salt, lemon or honey.  You can use ant citrus fruit.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 7, 2015)

I finally remembered to buy AVJ while at whole foods today.  I bought the 365 brand because you get more for your money.  My next wash day I'll use it instead of ACV in my clay mix.  @faithVA , how much should I use?  I use 3 tbsp. Rhassoul & 1.5-2 tbsp. of bentonite.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 7, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Yes hunty!!  When I caught pneumonia, I had to drink tons of electrolyte water because of the fever and the antibiotics...well, they caused me to lose every ounce of water in my body .  I found that after just one week when I drank more water than I had in the last month that my hair actually grew faster.  Soooo,  I got tired of buying electrolyte water and started making my own. I drink at least 32oz per day and regular filtered water too.
> 
> Distilled or filtered water
> Honey
> ...


_WOW_. I have already been doing this. Oh snap. I do water, lemon juice, and pineapple juice (because I have a disability that causes pain, so the anti-inflammatory effect of bromelein is helpful).  I didn't know this was a 'thing'. Yay me! 

I do this often, btw. We just found out that thyroid issues run in the family. Apparently, fermented foods like sauerkraut and pickles are helpful in some way. My mother was like, dang, you was already on it. I keep sauerkraut and pickles in the fridge and use them as condiments. I didn't realize that was a 'thing' either, I just wanted it. Intuition ftw!


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 7, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I finally remembered to buy AVJ while at whole foods today.  I bought the 365 brand because you get more for your money.  My next wash day I'll use it instead of ACV in my clay mix.  @faithVA , how much should I use?  I use 3 tbsp. Rhassoul & 1.5-2 tbsp. of bentonite.


I'm not faithva, obviously, lol, but I can give you my clay recipe, which is heavily reliant on AVJ and ACV.

Clay
Glycerin (approx 1-2 tbsp)
Slippery Elm Bark powder (2 tbsp)
AVJ (enough to make a batter--like consistency)
ACV (maybe 2 tsp)

I'm terrible with eye balling ingredients, so all I can say is, I add the dry ingredients first, then the liquids. Mix everything, it should be batter-y. I then pour it into an old Dawn bottle, add a tiny amount of hot water, and shake. Our hair is about the same length and a batch can last me 2-3 washes. I keep it in the shower even though the AVJ needs to be refrigerated.  I figure I use it fast enough (by washing every other day), so meh.

Here's the best part, tho. The Dawn bottle enables me to simply hang my head upside down and squirt.  I work it through, of course, but the only area I have to add more on is the top (cuz it's longer). I use Aztec clay, don't know what variety of clay it is. All I know is, I tried french red and my bathroom looked like a crime scene.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 7, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> _WOW_. I have already been doing this. Oh snap. I do water, lemon juice, and pineapple juice (because I have a disability that causes pain, so the anti-inflammatory effect of bromelein is helpful).  I didn't know this was a 'thing'. Yay me!
> 
> I do this often, btw. We just found out that thyroid issues run in the family. Apparently, fermented foods like sauerkraut and pickles are helpful in some way. My mother was like, dang, you was already on it. I keep sauerkraut and pickles in the fridge and use them as condiments. I didn't realize that was a 'thing' either, I just wanted it. Intuition ftw!



You didn't mention it but don't forget about the sea salt!  We do tend to crave what our bodies need...we just have to listen.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 7, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I'm not faithva, obviously, lol, but I can give you my clay recipe, which is heavily reliant on AVJ and ACV.
> 
> Clay
> Glycerin (approx 1-2 tbsp)
> ...



Thanks for your recipe!!  I use Rhassoul mixed with Aztec calcium bentonite.  I also pour my mix into an old Mrs. Meyers dish detergent bottle, Lol. I never thought to use both ACV & AVJ at the same time...I think I better wait to see how my hair reacts to the AVJ first, I've learned my lesson about trying more than one thing at a time.  I have glycerin so I might ry adding that one day in the future.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> _WOW_. I have already been doing this. Oh snap. I do water, lemon juice, and pineapple juice (because I have a disability that causes pain, so the anti-inflammatory effect of bromelein is helpful).  I didn't know this was a 'thing'. Yay me!
> 
> I do this often, btw. We just found out that thyroid issues run in the family. Apparently, fermented foods like sauerkraut and pickles are helpful in some way. My mother was like, dang, you was already on it. I keep sauerkraut and pickles in the fridge and use them as condiments. I didn't realize that was a 'thing' either, I just wanted it. Intuition ftw!


The pickles need to be from the refrigerated section so that the probiotics are still alive in them. Kimchi is also good as well as kombucha.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I finally remembered to buy AVJ while at whole foods today.  I bought the 365 brand because you get more for your money.  My next wash day I'll use it instead of ACV in my clay mix.  @faithVA , how much should I use?  I use 3 tbsp. Rhassoul & 1.5-2 tbsp. of bentonite.


I use 1/4 cup of avj and then add water until I get the right consistency. I start with 1/2 cup of water. But I'm using strictly sodium bentonite so you may need less water.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks for your recipe!!  I use Rhassoul mixed with Aztec calcium bentonite.  I also pour my mix into an old Mrs. Meyers dish detergent bottle, Lol. I never thought to use both ACV & AVJ at the same time...I think I better wait to see how my hair reacts to the AVJ first, I've learned my lesson about trying more than one thing at a time.  I have glycerin so I might ry adding that one day in the future.


That's a good philosophy of just changing one thing at a time. You can better troubleshoot and make adjustments that way.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 7, 2015)

faithVA said:


> The pickles need to be from the refrigerated section so that the probiotics are still alive in them. Kimchi is also good as well as kombucha.


I absokutely love Kombucha, I picked up a few bottles today!!! I need the scoby so I can go in the lab and create my own one day!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 7, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I use 1/4 cup of avj and then add water until I get the right consistency. I start with 1/2 cup of water. But I'm using strictly sodium bentonite so you may need less water.



Cool, thanks! I use 1/4 cup.of ACV so its right in line with my current recipe.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I absokutely love Kombucha, I picked up a few bottles today!!! I need the scoby so I can go in the lab and create my own one day!



What's scoby? All you need are some water kefir strains to make your own.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 8, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What's scoby? All you need are some water kefir strains to make your own.


My mom makes her own yogurt. What is this about making your own kombucha? I feel like I've had a_ tea_, but I don't remember none of what yall talking bout. 

I too love kimchi  and, yep, my pickles are the refrigerated kind.


----------



## fluffyforever (Aug 8, 2015)

So the curl by curl trim took I gave myself last week took a while to complete, but it was so worth it. My hair tangles way less now.

The past 2 days I've actually worn my wash and go to work. I've gotten so many compliments! Except as my hair dries during the day, I've noticed that the still wet roots shrink more than the dry ends and causes my hair to take on a weird shape. I have to pull on my hair down a few times in the day to keep it looking alright.

Tomorrow I'm getting a sew in for my wedding, so I won't be doing the MHM for a while. I'm kind of bummed because I just started feeling like I could wear my own hair straight out the shower without any manipulation, and now it's going to be hidden for a month
.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 8, 2015)

I water rinsed my hair last night, added some leave in and a little oil and braided it up. I'm back to doing a little intensive baggying againg- I wrapped my head with clingfilm, before tying down with my scarf. I currently have my new wig on. 

OAN I'm loving the kinky straight texture, but still trying to work with this demarcation line smh.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> My mom makes her own yogurt. What is this about making your own kombucha? I feel like I've had a_ tea_, but I don't remember none of what yall talking bout.
> 
> 
> I too love kimchi  and, yep, my pickles are the refrigerated kind.



I'm going to look for the pickles today. I have kimchi in the fridge. Kombucha is in the refrigerated section as well. Some are better than others. I started drinking kefir milk smoothies after a round of antibiotics but switched to the kombucha since its easier to find and drink while traveling. I want to make my own to replace my coffee, since kombucha is quite expensive here by the bottle. 

I don't think there is much to it. Put water kefir strains in water or tea and let it sit for some designated amount of time. Then add whatever you want to add. You keep your strains and reactivate them.

@tashboog did you make yours this weekend?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2015)

fluffyforever said:


> So the curl by curl trim took I gave myself last week took a while to complete, but it was so worth it. My hair tangles way less now.
> 
> The past 2 days I've actually worn my wash and go to work. I've gotten so many compliments! Except as my hair dries during the day, I've noticed that the still wet roots shrink more than the dry ends and causes my hair to take on a weird shape. I have to pull on my hair down a few times in the day to keep it looking alright.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on everything; the cut, the wng, the wedding. Enjoy the break. You will need it. Your hair will be waiting for you after all of the festivities.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 8, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What's scoby? All you need are some water kefir strains to make your own.



No I'm talking about Kombucha.  The Scoby is the "mother" which you need to make your own...it's impossible to make it without the scoby.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 8, 2015)

I just rinsed my clay out and the AVJ is a hit!!!  I immediately noticed more coils as I finished rinsing, observing in the mirror and applying my gel! My coils were heavier and springier, my coils have life y'all!!!

I washed with AIA coconut cowash, skipped DC, clay and finished with KCCC.  I will indefinitely remove shampoo from my regimen and only clarify as needed and DC weekly only.

I have a lot if stray hairs sticking up so I'm going to have those trimmed off next week.  I'm hoping my wng will be neater and to remove any splits.  I don't want to because this means my stylist picking my hair dry to cut .


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> No I'm talking about Kombucha.  The Scoby is the "mother" which you need to make your own...it's impossible to make it without the scoby.


OK. I've not heard it called that before, just water kefir grains.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I just rinsed my clay out and the AVJ is a hit!!!  I immediately noticed more coils as I finished rinsing, observing in the mirror and applying my gel! My coils were heavier and springier, my coils have life y'all!!!
> 
> I washed with AIA coconut cowash, skipped DC, clay and finished with KCCC.  I will indefinitely remove shampoo from my regimen and only clarify as needed and DC weekly only.
> 
> I have a lot if stray hairs sticking up so I'm going to have those trimmed off next week.  I'm hoping my wng will be neater and to remove any splits.  I don't want to because this means my stylist picking my hair dry to cut .


Interesting that you noticed immediate results from the avj.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 8, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Interesting that you noticed immediate results from the avj.



(in my rachel ray voice) I know!! 

My hair has been improving with each wash; maybe due to:
a. removing the oil from my clay
b. moisturizing & sealing at least twice a day
c. using cleansing cream instead of shampoo (last to wash days)
d. replacing ACV with AVJ 
e. Spending more time separating my coils when applying my clay...lots of time!
f.  all of the above.

Today could have been just another improvement from the previous wash or the AVJ did the job.  I think my hair responds better with AVJ, fingers crossed for continued results!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 10, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> (in my rachel ray voice) I know!!
> 
> My hair has been improving with each wash; maybe due to:
> a. removing the oil from my clay
> ...


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm out of my sew in so now I can finally return to this thread. 
I'm gonna jump right into doing a BS/Conditioner pre-poo tonight followed by my choice of Deep conditioner.  I need to look back thru the thread, I already forgot the steps. smh. (I want to use my bentonite clay but cant remember when to apply it. )


----------



## faithVA (Aug 13, 2015)

I've started my experiments. Did a blend of calcium bentonite and sodium bentonite. Bottle 1 I just used water. Bottle 2 I had a mix of water and avg. The side with avg definitely felt better and was easier to detangle. It also hung more and seems to have more definition. Not sure I could tell the difference though after I rinsed. I didn't have time to try gel to see if it was better.

Going to try the same thing with rhassoul and calcium bentonite on my next wash.

Trying to have to down what definedbmy curls a few weeks ago.

I will shampoo before my next experiment.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 13, 2015)

So just when I got myself excited to venture into trying Rhassoul clay, I stumble upon a full un-open jar of Bentonite clay that I have in my stash of hair stuff.  
I had to laugh at myself!
I'm trying to finish my products before buying new stuff so I gotta knock this jar out and then I'll compare Rhassoul clay later. 

OAN, the other day I did a baking soda conditioner wash followed by a DC with Shea Moisture deep treatment masque.  I stopped there since it was so late, but this weekend I'll incorporate my Bentonite Clay and get myself back on track.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 13, 2015)

I am totally returning the Rhassoul Clay I purchased from BNB.  It's very dark and behaves differently from my earlier purchases. It doesn't rinse well and makes a huge mess.  It makes me hate the clay step and last night I had to shampoo it out. Not Cool!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 13, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I am totally returning the Rhassoul Clay I purchased from BNB.  It's very dark and behaves differently from my earlier purchases. It doesn't rinse well and makes a huge mess.  It makes me hate the clay step and last night I had to shampoo it out. Not Cool!


Did you contact her and let her know what's going on? I would be interested in hearing her explanation.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 13, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I am totally returning the Rhassoul Clay I purchased from BNB.  It's very dark and behaves differently from my earlier purchases. It doesn't rinse well and makes a huge mess.  It makes me hate the clay step and last night I had to shampoo it out. Not Cool!



@Cattypus1 can you post a pic of your clay?  You and I ordered ours around the same time and I'm curious if mine looks like yours.  I haven't used my new batch yet but I will anticipate problems.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 13, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I've started my experiments. Did a blend of calcium bentonite and sodium bentonite. Bottle 1 I just used water. Bottle 2 I had a mix of water and avg. The side with avg definitely felt better and was easier to detangle. It also hung more and seems to have more definition. Not sure I could tell the difference though after I rinsed. I didn't have time to try gel to see if it was better.
> 
> Going to try the same thing with rhassoul and calcium bentonite on my next wash.
> 
> ...



You'll definitely see the difference when you use gel.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 13, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Cattypus1 can you post a pic of your clay?  You and I ordered ours around the same time and I'm curious if mine looks like yours.  I haven't used my new batch yet but I will anticipate problems.


I emptied one package into my plastic jar that I bought for that purpose. It has a good seal and is perfect for keeping down the mess.  I hope this pic comes through okay. You can see the difference between the earlier clay and the new stuff on top of it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 13, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Did you contact her and let her know what's going on? I would be interested in hearing her explanation.


I just sent a message tonight. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Adiatasha (Aug 13, 2015)

Post mhm vs pre mhm


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 14, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I emptied one package into my plastic jar that I bought for that purpose. It has a good seal and is perfect for keeping down the mess.  I hope this pic comes through okay. You can see the difference between the earlier clay and the new stuff on top of it.


That's looks terrible!  No, mine doesn't look anything like that, please keep us updated on your return and their possible excuse for the bad batch.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 14, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> Post mhm vs pre mhm


Wow, what a difference!  Your curls are so pretty!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 14, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> Post mhm vs pre mhm


Nice pics. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 14, 2015)

WOW!  What is the difference in the timeframe between the pics?


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 14, 2015)

Does anybody use aloe vera juice (or gel) as a leave-in? My hair loves it mixed with clay, and it's ph balanced. Nap85 used to do it.

I just got a big ol bottle of the gel, trynna figure out ways to use it.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 14, 2015)

@Honey Bee  I don't think my hair likes Aloe Vera Juice- not as a leave-in anyway. I put some in my conditioner one time (trying the Kimmaytube leave-in) and it left my hair so hard. I wrote about it way back in this thread.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 14, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Does anybody use aloe vera juice (or gel) as a leave-in? My hair loves it mixed with clay, and it's ph balanced. Nap85 used to do it.
> 
> I just got a big ol bottle of the gel, trynna figure out ways to use it.



If you give it a try let me know. I think my hair would have to be on the damp to dry side before using it as a leave-in. Otherwise it just slides off my hair. I need to buy a new bottle and give it a try. I just have enough left to add to my clay.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 14, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @Honey Bee  I don't think my hair likes Aloe Vera Juice- not as a leave-in anyway. I put some in my conditioner one time (trying the Kimmaytube leave-in) and it left my hair so hard. I wrote about it way back in this thread.



My hair did the same thing but it likes it in the clay. Also when I was try the kimmaytube I was using conditioner. I wonder if I were to do the kimmay tube leave-in now without using conditioner if it would work better. Will have to give it a try once I get more AVG.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 14, 2015)

faithVA said:


> My hair did the same thing but it likes it in the clay. Also when I was try the kimmaytube I was using conditioner. I wonder if I were to do the kimmay tube leave-in now without using conditioner if it would work better. Will have to give it a try once I get more AVG.



After you mentioned it, I thought about trying in my clay some time to see how it fared. Afterall, it wasn't too long ago, that I didn't know where to place oils in my 'new' regimen. Now it's like second nature.


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 16, 2015)

So after weeks of combing out my locs, I finished last night. This morning, I loosely sectioned my hair into 8 blocks and started washing with the clarifying shampoo. For my clay mix, I did a combo of rhassoul(2T) and sodium bentonite (3T), 1/4 cup of acv, a generous squeeze of avg (my hair liked it when I was a loose natural), and maybe 12-16oz of distilled water (idk why distilled). My hair must be very dense because it was NOT enough. One side got a pretty good saturation, the other not so much.  I just mixed up some more (did not measure but more sb than R) but I am EXHAUSTED so just sitting with the clay, plastic baggies and a bonnet. (Does the acv smell go away?) I need to mix two bottles of this stuff at a time.
I don't have any true before pics but I'll post an after tomorrow with KCCC.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 16, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> So after weeks of combing out my locs, I finished last night. This morning, I loosely sectioned my hair into 8 blocks and started washing with the clarifying shampoo. For my clay mix, I did a combo of rhassoul(2T) and sodium bentonite (3T), 1/4 cup of acv, a generous squeeze of avg (my hair liked it when I was a loose natural), and maybe 12-16oz of distilled water (idk why distilled). My hair must be very dense because it was NOT enough. One side got a pretty good saturation, the other not so much.  I just mixed up some more (did not measure but more sb than R) but I am EXHAUSTED so just sitting with the clay, plastic baggies and a bonnet. (Does the acv smell go away?) I need to mix two bottles of this stuff at a time.
> I don't have any true before pics but I'll post an after tomorrow with KCCC.



I always add a few drops of eucalyptus EO to my mix.  There's no ACV smell before or after.


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 16, 2015)

I added some grapefruit eo to the new bottle before using it on the left side. But it's so watery. SO. WATERY. I'm sticking it in the fridge and adding more clay to it before I clay wash again.
Progress pic:


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 16, 2015)

@MeaWea looking good. I started out with a thicker clay but my clay is super watery now. I don't mind either way. They yield similar (if not the same) results for me. I used to make more mess with the thicker mix (pouring into my hand) but now I use the nozzle on the applicator bottle, the mess can be confined to my bath for the most part.


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 16, 2015)

I didn't get enough time to completely detangle because of a conference call.  The clay by itself doesn't have enough slip to detangle like I should. The very back of my head is all that got done. so now it's all in a high poof, waiting for Tuesday.  I know conditioner is not suggested for the modMHM but what else is there to add that slip for detangling purposes? My plan is to sit in the tub on a plastic stool and detangle until it's done.


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 17, 2015)

The Poof!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm back from home from D.C.!  My hair loves that place!!!  No water rinses, no gel, just spritz and go and my hair behaved the entire 5 days!!  Depending on how I feel, I'll do a clay wash today or tomorrow.  I loathed dealing with my natural hair on previous vacations prior to this one.  Now its an after thought!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 18, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm back from home from D.C.!  My hair loves that place!!!  No water rinses, no gel, just spritz and go and my hair behaved the entire 5 days!!  Depending on how I feel, I'll do a clay wash today or tomorrow.  I loathed dealing with my natural hair on previous vacations prior to this one.  Now its an after thought!


Welcome back. I've been dreading vacation hair. We've been talking about cruising and I'm hoping that by the time we actually make the plans, I can do something besides an Afro.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 18, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Welcome back. I've been dreading vacation hair. We've been talking about cruising and I'm hoping that by the time we actually make the plans, I can do something besides an Afro.



You should be all good with all those gorgeous curls!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Three things...
1.  I finally figured out how to shingle my hair.  
2.  I have returned 4 of the 5 packages of Rhassoul I purchased in July. I kept the one I opened but I'm going to toss what's left of it. No explanation as to the differences between that and an earlier batch.  
3. Thanks to MHM I should be APL by October.  I can pull my hair into a ponytail but the top struggles to get over my "hook". LOL.  It's not wearable but I can do it any that's progress!  I'm gonna scrape the ugly clay off the top of my good clay(see the earlier pic) and toss it, I wonder if my plants might like a little Rhassoul in their lives.  I'm gonna do a full MHM this weekend.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 19, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> You should be all good with all those gorgeous curls!!


You mean fuzz, don't you. It's only curled as long as it's wet, as soon as it dries I'm a cotton ball!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 19, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Three things...
> 1.  I finally figured out how to shingle my hair.
> 2.  I have returned 4 of the 5 packages of Rhassoul I purchased in July. I kept the one I opened but I'm going to toss what's left of it. No explanation as to the differences between that and an earlier batch.
> 3. Thanks to MHM I should be APL by October.  I can pull my hair into a ponytail but the top struggles to get over my "hook". LOL.  It's not wearable but I can do it any that's progress!  I'm gonna scrape the ugly clay off the top of my good clay(see the earlier pic) and toss it, I wonder if my plants might like a little Rhassoul in their lives.  I'm gonna do a full MHM this weekend.



That's awesome!  I'm hoping to be neck length by 12/31. 

I opened my new clay and poured it with my older clay.  The first bag was the same but the second on was darker.  I freaked out and scraped most of it out and mixed the rest.  Is this how your bad clay looked?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 19, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> You mean fuzz, don't you. It's only curled as long as it's wet, as soon as it dries I'm a cotton ball!



Let me clarify.  My hair is a mass of cotton/wool when wet!  KCCC is my life source...I applied my gel and let it dry the day before I left for vacation.  Without it, my vacation hair would been hell hair!  I didn't have to stand under the shower and water rinse then reapply my gel the entire time.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 19, 2015)

As of today I have a pretty consistent clay wash recipe that my hair loves! No waste and no more adding to it because I ran out...I use:
3/4 cups water
3 tbsp Rhassoul clay
1.5 tbsp Bentonite clay
1/4 cups AVJ
10 drops Eucalyptus EO

So far, my hair is better with each wash and I'm feeling more coils at the roots when rinsing the clay out. 

I'm no longer looking for or expecting super defined hair.  I'll continue to hydrate inside and out and let the pieces fall as they may.  There are good and bad hair days but I'm loving this journey and can't wait to see my big fro next year!


----------



## aharri23 (Aug 19, 2015)

Bought some calcium bentonite again. Gonna do a side by side with the sodium to really see which one I like...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 19, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> That's awesome!  I'm hoping to be neck length by 12/31.
> 
> I opened my new clay and poured it with my older clay.  The first bag was the same but the second on was darker.  I freaked out and scraped most of it out and mixed the rest.  Is this how your bad clay looked?


OMG! I can't tell exactly from the pic but I think mine was even darker but maybe it was the lighting.  Either way, I won't use what I have left, at least not on my hair.  Maybe my plants will like it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 19, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Let me clarify.  My hair is a mass of cotton/wool when wet!  KCCC is my life source...I applied my gel and let it dry the day before I left for vacation.  Without it, my vacation hair would been hell hair!  I didn't have to stand under the shower and water rinse then reapply my gel the entire time.


HELL HAIR!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 19, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> OMG! I can't tell exactly from the pic but I think mine was even darker but maybe it was the lighting.  Either way, I won't use what I have left, at least not on my hair.  Maybe my plants will like it.



I downloaded your pic and compared them side by side.  Yours is definitely much darker than mine so I think I should be fine.  Mine looks to be a normal color variance with a natural product.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 19, 2015)

I just want to show my shingle curls...I'm very proud of them today. I actually look like I meant to do something with this crazy hair of mine...posting pics is crazy from my phone, sorry for the double.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 19, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I just want to show my shingle curls...I'm very proud of them today. I actually look like I meant to do something with this crazy hair of mine...posting pics is crazy from my phone, sorry for the double.


You better quit playing, your coils are Gorgeous!  I think when my hair acts like it has some sense, it'll look similar to yours...I HOPE!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 19, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> You better quit playing, your coils are Gorgeous!  I think when my hair acts like it has some sense, it'll look similar to yours...I HOPE!!


Thanks, Kiwi.  This would be the first time my hair had some ack right when it's dry.


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm going to try this regimen, since I (think) I've decided to go ahead and cut my relaxed ends. I'm going to follow Pinkcube's method exactly, and I'm starting with the Cherry Lola Caramel Treatment. However, there are a couple of things that have me hesitant:

1) The approved product list is extremely limited, IMO. And the ones that are listed, I cannot imagine them working for my hair.  I'm going to try using the KCKT as my leave in, the Trader Joe's Tea tree as my co wash, or maybe the Tressemme volume conditioner, since it's a larger quantity... Or both. But these are products I would never normally use, so I'm a bit scared about that.

2) I'll also be needing a good DC.... I know this method claims that all conditioner types are interchangeable, but that goes against everything I believe in this world.  I really want to be a purist about this though (at least for the first 7 days), so if I can't find an approved DC locally, I'll be sucking it up and using a leave-in or rinse out as a DC... 

Other than that I'm excited about starting this regimen, and the idea of having root to tip curl definition. I am still a bit skeptical about that, because I always considered the cottony/poofiness to be apart of my texture, and that is one of the reasons I returned to relaxers.

Here are some pics of my hair a little over a year ago right before I relaxed:

 
(Wet with leave-in)

 
(Wet with leave-in)

 
(Dry with leave-in and KCCC. Completely poofy and frizzy, with defined ringlets on the very tips. )

I may post some pics after I chop. I'm heading out now to get my supplies.


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 20, 2015)

Does anyone still use a comb and brush to detangle? Did you stop immediately when you began this regimen? See... I'm coming out a sew in and imma need my Denman tonight.  Are brushes against the rules, or just frowned upon?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 20, 2015)

Theresamonet said:


> I'm going to try this regimen, since I (think) I've decided to go ahead and cut my relaxed ends. I'm going to follow Pinkcube's method exactly, and I'm starting with the Cherry Lola Caramel Treatment. However, there are a couple of things that have me hesitant:
> 
> 1) The approved product list is extremely limited, IMO. And the ones that are listed, I cannot imagine them working for my hair.  I'm going to try using the KCKT as my leave in, the Trader Joe's Tea tree as my co wash, or maybe the Tressemme volume conditioner, since it's a larger quantity... Or both. But these are products I would never normally use, so I'm a bit scared about that.
> 
> ...


Try the Tresemme Undone and leave the DC until after your 7 days. Your hair will be fine during that time. Based on your before pics I think you will have good results.


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 20, 2015)

2nd clay wash went so much better!! Taking the time to do a complete detangle was worth it. I added the olive oil to my clay mix and everything went very smoothly, with a bit of clay left over. My hair really likes the KCCC so far....  Pic- left is after the wash w/o products, right is with KCCC


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Theresamonet said:


> I'm going to try this regimen, since I (think) I've decided to go ahead and cut my relaxed ends. I'm going to follow Pinkcube's method exactly, and I'm starting with the Cherry Lola Caramel Treatment. However, there are a couple of things that have me hesitant:
> 
> 1) The approved product list is extremely limited, IMO. And the ones that are listed, I cannot imagine them working for my hair.  I'm going to try using the KCKT as my leave in, the Trader Joe's Tea tree as my co wash, or maybe the Tressemme volume conditioner, since it's a larger quantity... Or both. But these are products I would never normally use, so I'm a bit scared about that.
> 
> ...


What the heck are you chopping!?  Your curls are so pretty!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 20, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> What the heck are you chopping!?  Your curls are so pretty!



What ^^^^ she said because this was my thought exactly.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 20, 2015)

Theresamonet said:


> Does anyone still use a comb and brush to detangle? Did you stop immediately when you began this regimen? See... I'm coming out a sew in and imma need my Denman tonight.  Are brushes against the rules, or just frowned upon?



@Theresamonet You hair looks luscious (everyone's hair is so thick!) I stopped immediately when I began this regimen in September last year. I also stopped using heat, so everything just went hand in hand and seemed easier. I would never have believed that I find it easier to detangle natural hair with my fingers than any utensil, but this regimen has proven otherwise.


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Try the Tresemme Undone and leave the DC until after your 7 days. Your hair will be fine during that time. Based on your before pics I think you will have good results.



I got the Tresemme Undone like you suggested. Didn't even see the Volume conditioner in any store. But the Undone is more like something I would get if I were looking for a cheapie rinse. I've never used a volumizing conditioner in my life. It actually sounds counter to what we're trying to do here. Well, the Undone has none of the unapproved ingredients, so I feel I'm still safely within the guidelines?

I also got the Trader Joe's conditioner and the KCKT. 




Cattypus1 said:


> What the heck are you chopping!?  Your curls are so pretty!





AbsyBlvd said:


> @Theresamonet You hair looks luscious (everyone's hair is so thick!) I stopped immediately when I began this regimen in September last year. I also stopped using heat, so everything just went hand in hand and seemed easier. I would never have believed that I find it easier to detangle natural hair with my fingers than any utensil, but this regimen has proven otherwise.



Thank you both! But I relaxed my hair after those pics were taken. I've been transitioning since May 2014. 

@AbsyBlvd I have to take down this weave prior to starting the regimen, and I'll be doing whatever necessary. But starting from the Cherry Lola treatment on, I'll be following the regimen exactly, with no combing/brushing... At least for the first 7 days.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 21, 2015)

@Theresamonet Go ahead and do what you need to do. Looking forward to seeing some pics


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2015)

Theresamonet said:


> I got the Tresemme Undone like you suggested. Didn't even see the Volume conditioner in any store. But the Undone is more like something I would get if I were looking for a cheapie rinse. I've never used a volumizing conditioner in my life. It actually sounds counter to what we're trying to do here. Well, the Undone has none of the unapproved ingredients, so I feel I'm still safely within the guidelines?
> 
> I also got the Trader Joe's conditioner and the KCKT.
> 
> ...


The Undone is fine. It didn't exist when PinkeCube first created the list and she no longer updates the list. But it meets all of the requirements.


----------



## astralpeck (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi guys. To answer some questions people asked:
1) I now use diluted aloe Vera juice plus water or avj, water plus kckt as a leave in. All this while I thought I was low porosity but it's looking like I am high porosity. So if things are not working for you, try to tweak per high porosity version. My hair also likes protein. This is all weird cos I have never even flat ironed my hair since being natural for these many yrs. And only started using heat (diffusing) with this regimen. Also, no color. So not sure why my hair acts high po.

2) I thought I was getting increased clumping with finger detangling, but some of those clumps ended up being matted and webbed and inseparable. So to the person that asked, I use my Hercules sageman seamless comb once a week.

3) @Cattypus1 was there a particular you tuber whose shingling method you emulated? I discovered my hair tangled less with shingling and was more separated but it took like 1hr to just do the shingling if not more, so still looking to see what I can learn and improve. Any tips?

4) been looking for a styler plus leave in alternative to kckt and kccc, been researching hair rules curly whip, eden body works curl defining cream, jane carter curl defining cream. Anyone used these?

Ps I blog about my experience at www.livingcoily.wordpress.com if you want to see my texture etc.
Thanks.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 21, 2015)

Is there anyone doing the original mhm from time to time?  I'm considering doing the Cherry Lola treatment and original mhm for seven consecutive days, any thoughts on this?  @faithVA, your thoughts?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 21, 2015)

@astralpeck I couldn't find anyone with hair like mine. I'm a 4-something and my hair shrinks like crazy. The key for me was simple-detangling and the missing piece was keeping it detangled before I start shingling. I detangle with conditioner and then plait it up.  Rinse in plaits and shingle each section.  I've even started loosely banding the sections as they dry so that I retain some length.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 21, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Is there anyone doing the original mhm from time to time?  I'm considering doing the Cherry Lola treatment and original mhm for seven consecutive days, any thoughts on this?  @faithVA, your thoughts?



I feel like I do this from time to time, when I use conditioner (mainly for my protein treatments) but I realise now that I haven't mixed baking soda into my conditioner for quite some time. I don't have anything against it. My hair just seemed to be behaving well without it. As I am back to the bald spot regimen (been going at it for 2 weeks), I might try it again on my wash tomorrow.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 21, 2015)

So 3/4 of the way through detangling my 2 week old canerows, I decided I will wash my hair tomorrow (instead of tonight). Now procrastination has set in and I have 2 canerows and a do-do plait left. I'm not even thoroughly detangling, just releasing some tangles and sheds.

I will not be leaving the Aubrey Organics conditioners in my hair. It made my hair feel weird and almost had me dreading in some spots. After my little detour, I'll be back to diluted KCKT as my leave-in.


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 21, 2015)

Is a cool hair-dryer with a diffuser a no-no? I'm having trouble with the top and front of my head staying wet so long & making my scalp itch. I had this issue even as a kid with a lot less hair, wet hair equaled itchy scalp. I followed the technique Protective Princess used to show how she gets her hair to dry faster but..... 

Random thoughts:  --I'm going to try a throat coat type tea with my clay since the ingredients are the same as ladies here have said they use and I can't do any big purchases for a while.-- There's a Devacurl salon near my job and I'm debating going just for a cut..... really nervous about it but some of my ends are so tangly even though I haven't noticed any ssk or splits.  I know @AbsyBlvd and @fluffyforever cut their own, ringlet by ringlet but the thought is so overwhelming.--- What kinds of commercial protein treatments are working for people? My hair is high density, low po 4b/c.

Pic is today's hair. Two puff/pineapples.  I went to hang out with my bestie for the first time since starting and her reaction was "OMG THOSE TINY CURLS!!" lol


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 21, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> Is a cool hair-dryer with a diffuser a no-no? I'm having trouble with the top and front of my head staying wet so long & making my scalp itch. I had this issue even as a kid with a lot less hair, wet hair equaled itchy scalp. I followed the technique Protective Princess used to show how she gets her hair to dry faster but.....
> 
> Random thoughts:  --I'm going to try a throat coat type tea with my clay since the ingredients are the same as ladies here have said they use and I can't do any big purchases for a while.-- There's a Devacurl salon near my job and I'm debating going just for a cut..... really nervous about it but some of my ends are so tangly even though I haven't noticed any ssk or splits.  I know @AbsyBlvd and @fluffyforever cut their own, ringlet by ringlet but the thought is so overwhelming.--- What kinds of commercial protein treatments are working for people? My hair is high density, low po 4b/c.
> 
> Pic is today's hair. Two puff/pineapples.  I went to hang out with my bestie for the first time since starting and her reaction was "OMG THOSE TINY CURLS!!" lol



@MeaWea  Your hair looks great. I haven't used a blow drier on my hair since I started this regimen. I haven't got a diffuser attachment so I can't help with how it will effect your hair with this regimen. 

I sort of fell into that coil-by-coil dusting. Believe half way through, I wondered what I'd started  but I am a perfectionist so I had to thoroughly finish the job. My hair seems to like keratin. Thanks to a review/ recommendation from @pelohello, I use Mill Creek Botanicals Jojoba conditioner. My hair is medium density, 4c/b.


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 21, 2015)

I thought I remembered my natural hair being normal to normal-high porosity, but I just did the water test, and not only are the strands not sinking at all (after 15+ minutes), it looks like they're trying to climb back out the glass.  What that mean? lol


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2015)

Theresamonet said:


> I thought I remembered my natural hair being normal to normal-high porosity, but I just did the water test, and not only are the strands not sinking at all (after 15+ minutes), it looks like they're trying to climb back out the glass.  What that mean? lol



It doesn't necessarily mean anything. The water glass test is really not that accurate. But because it's been recommended so much it's hard to get it to die out. It's better to see if your hair has multiple characteristics of one type of porosity versus relying on the water test.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Is there anyone doing the original mhm from time to time?  I'm considering doing the Cherry Lola treatment and original mhm for seven consecutive days, any thoughts on this?  @faithVA, your thoughts?


I think you should do the CLCT.  Not feeling the original MHM or doing something for 7 days. But I think you will know within 2 days whether its for you or not. If it's calling you go for it. Any reason why you are considering this?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I think you should do the CLCT.  Not feeling the original MHM or doing something for 7 days. But I think you will know within 2 days whether its for you or not. If it's calling you go for it. Any reason why you are considering this?



Thanks.  Just seeing if I can boost moisture in some areas that refuse to hydrate...don't get me wrong, my hair is doing fine.  I just feel like my hair does well for about a month and then reach a stand still or very minimal increase in hydration. I don't want to mess up my progress at all but I'm wondering how so many people had such great results with the original method but don't want to do it now.


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 23, 2015)

Just completely finished washing and stuff. I find it weird that my hair is so smooth and defined with the clay and as soon as I go to rinse, my roots poof out.  This time, I kept my hair dripping wet and clipped up, used some Camille Rose butter on my ends, smoothed in heavily diluted KCKT, then raked in heavily diluted KCCC. I misted as needed as to keep my hair wet. Amazingly, my scalp is more dry right now than it was when I did this and tried to blot my hair first, squeezing out the excess water. 
.....and my scalp is damp and itchy. Again. I think it might be the clay.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 24, 2015)

Ok friends, the next time I post about trying something new to increase hydration please just remind me to clarify and protein treat.  I just realized I haven't done either of these in a while.  

Last night I had a terrible bout of hands in hair and realized examine my strands.  My strands are so very fine, kinky,  lacks moisture/hydration in some areas and at full of single strand knots.  It was terrible, I just started snapping them off.  I'm so bipolar about my natural hair journey.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Ok friends, the next time I post about trying something new to increase hydration please just remind me to clarify and protein treat.  I just realized I haven't done either of these in a while.
> 
> Last night I had a terrible bout of hands in hair and realized examine my strands.  My strands are so very fine, kinky,  lacks moisture/hydration in some areas and at full of single strand knots.  It was terrible, I just started snapping them off.  I'm so bipolar about my natural hair journey.


Did you clarify last night? Or are you doing it today?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 24, 2015)

Remember when I said I won't be using the Naturellegrow Protein Free Marshmallow Root Slippery Elm Bark conditioner?  Well, I tried it again because I needed to use a thick protein free conditioner after my protein treatment.  Initially it didn't soak in which makes sense because of low pirosity...it started to soak in after a few minutes.  I sat under the steamer for about 25-30 minutes and I could not keep my hands out of my hair!  It was so soft and fluffy, I even detangled with my fingers at the same time.  If my hair felt and looked like this after rinsing, I wouldn't bother with gel. Again, I need to remember to always protein treat with heat and DC with steam.  I seem to always fall off course which is most likely why I complain about my hair every other month.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Did you clarify last night? Or are you doing it today?


I clarified this morning.  Why'd you ask??? Do you have a suggestion, you know I'm always open!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I clarified this morning.  Why'd you ask??? Do you have a suggestion, you know I'm always open!


I was just asking since you posted about it.

Do you write down what works for you so you can go back to it?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm going to shampoo my hair tonight or tomorrow so I can put in a semi permanent color. I think I'm going to do more water rinsing versus any type of cleansing. My hair seems to do better with more frequent water rinsing.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 24, 2015)

On Saturday I went through the whole rigmarole of doing the full MHM (bald spot regimen). Actually, it was my laziness that made the process feel like an age (and the fact that I love the shortened modified method). 

I used BS with diluted Kinky Curly KT for my initial cleanse. For DC, Mill Creek Botanicals Jojoba conditioner followed by a mix of Aubrey Organics WC + HSR (all diluted). I followed with clay left on for 30mins. I used more diluted KCKT as my leave-in, and put in some canerows. My bag has been on my head ever since.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I was just asking since you posted about it.
> 
> Do you write down what works for you so you can go back to it?



I was actually just thinking of going back to hair journaling because I have short memory, Lol


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 24, 2015)

After rinsing out my clay today, I decided to apply my gel the way mhm directs because my hair is getting longer.  I started at my nape and applied my gel root to tip until i finished.  It took a lot of watered down KCCC and water!   I don't know how it'll look dry but it sure does show off my progress better.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 24, 2015)

Oops, the pics, Lol.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 24, 2015)

More..


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oops, the pics, Lol.


It looks nice. Glad you had some good results today.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 24, 2015)

6 months ago.


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 24, 2015)

I got the handheld shower head thingie and was all excited to put it on, just to realize that my wrench doesn't open wide enough to unscrew the thing holding on the old shower head.  DH has been charged with getting a bigger, better wrench before Wednesday when I'm planning to water rinse.  
Researching protein treatments as I have never done one on my hair, pre-locs or even with. My sister recommended the Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer. Anything specific that I should be looking for in a protein treatment as an MHMer or does it not matter?


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 24, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> I got the handheld shower head thingie and was all excited to put it on, just to realize that my wrench doesn't open wide enough to unscrew the thing holding on the old shower head.  DH has been charged with getting a bigger, better wrench before Wednesday when I'm planning to water rinse.
> Researching protein treatments as I have never done one on my hair, pre-locs or even with. My sister recommended the Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer. Anything specific that I should be looking for in a protein treatment as an MHMer or does it not matter?



The Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer is a leave-in spray. Is that what you're looking for?


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 24, 2015)

Theresamonet said:


> The Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer is a leave-in spray. Is that what you're looking for?


LOL I have no idea what I'm looking for but I didn't know it was a leave-in spray. I think a deep conditioner or a hair mask (if that's a thing) might work better. Something I can rinse out without worrying about layering products on top of.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 24, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oops, the pics, Lol.


Look at all those pretty curls. You hair is growing like a weed!


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 24, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> I got the handheld shower head thingie and was all excited to put it on, just to realize that my wrench doesn't open wide enough to unscrew the thing holding on the old shower head.  DH has been charged with getting a bigger, better wrench before Wednesday when I'm planning to water rinse.
> Researching protein treatments as I have never done one on my hair, pre-locs or even with. My sister recommended the Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer. *Anything specific that I should be looking for in a protein treatment as an MHMer or does it not matter?*



I just wanted to make sure the DC didn't have any cones or negative ingredients (as per the method). I was a while into my healthy hair journey before I actively tried using proper protein on my hair. I'm just glad my hair seems to like the one that I chose- I didn't have to do much experimenting. As well as the keratin in my protein conditioner, my hair also loves silk amino acids. I buy the powder and add it to my clay. My natural hair doesn't seem to like leave-in protein. 

I have a feeling my hair doesn't like wheat protein, just from how it has reacted to product with that ingredient.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes @KiWiStyle I lIke your results. Your hair is looking great and it's grown a good bit.


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 25, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> LOL I have no idea what I'm looking for but I didn't know it was a leave-in spray. I think a deep conditioner or a hair mask (if that's a thing) might work better. Something I can rinse out without worrying about layering products on top of.



I don't know of any protein conditioners that would be approved for this regimen. Have you tried doing the Cherry Lola caramel treatment utilizing the optional egg?

If you aren't following MHM strictly, I've had good luck with Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and Joico k-pak. Unless you're battling damage or breakage, I wouldn't use anything stronger than those two.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 25, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Look at all those pretty curls. You hair is growing like a weed!


Thank you!  I'm happy with my growth and retention!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 25, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Yes @KiWiStyle I lIke your results. Your hair is looking great and it's grown a good bit.


Thank you, I'm glad others besides myself can see my growth!


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 26, 2015)

I've finally finished day 1 of the routine.

Listen Ya'll...







I'm TIRED!

I'll share my thoughts on the regimen later today.


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 26, 2015)

Hey MHM'ers! What's good y'all?? I haven't touched clay in forever. I'm deep in this wash n go life. I cowash almost daily and am still using minimal products. Pure glycerin & I are currently BFF's (again) I use it under my leave in.  My simple summer reggie boils down to cowash-glycerin-leavein- gel; it gives me a curly fro that's usually dry by 9 AM. Of course on days of extreme humidity it can stay damp well into the afternoon. 
I'll get back to clay in the cooler weather but I can't find the time right now. 

I see y'all up in here and a few that are new to the regimen   MHM helped me to discover MY curls. So stick with it and remember "you get what you get" be happy and content with it. I'm not tired of my curly napps yet, and i've been rocking them hard for this entire year.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2015)

Theresamonet said:


> I've finally finished day 1 of the routine.
> 
> Listen Ya'll...
> 
> ...



 I can imagine. Hope you had good results.

The time involved in the original method and the small variance in results is why many do the modified. Most started off with the full regimen and do it occasionally.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2015)

I think I'm going to try shampoo once a month and clay once a month with water rinses in between. My hair doesn't seem to want any harsh cleansers frequently.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 26, 2015)

I'M BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've been gone for well over a month due to the membership issues. I miss yall so much!!! I will be posting like crazy due to the deprivation .

I'm still doing MHM but with dome modifications. Will post more about that later.


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 26, 2015)

I went back to work this week and it was so funny. I had 2 "flat" twists (I can't braid and they were by no means flat lol) and my hair is so highly textured that some people thought from far away that I still had my locs!! I was supposed to rinse tonight but I'm feeling some kind of way about this shower head & rinsing situation. 



Theresamonet said:


> I don't know of any protein conditioners that would be approved for this regimen. Have you tried doing the Cherry Lola caramel treatment utilizing the optional egg?
> 
> If you aren't following MHM strictly, I've had good luck with Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and Joico k-pak. Unless you're battling damage or breakage, I wouldn't use anything stronger than those two.


Thank you. I haven't done the clt/clct....... I'm willing to try it, though, as a protein newbie. I only have the ingredients for the clt, not the caramel one.  So, it would be CLT and then clay wash? or clt, conditioner, and then clay?  I'll pick up a commercial protein product later, if necessary.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 27, 2015)

I washed my hair yesterday and DC overnight. This morning I applied my gel for a wng today. I have been kinda slacking with following MHM product recommendations. Here lately I've been using deva curl no poo cleaning conditioner to clarify and camile rose curl maker for my gel. I'm still consistent with the DC. However, I keep the DC in my hair and apply the gel on top of the DC; so basically using the DC as my leavein. I have stopped using the clay now since I colored my hair.

If I start to notice a change in my hair ie more frizz, breakage etc... I will go back to following the correct MHM. So far, my hair seems to be responding well. I ran out of my deva curl so yesterday I used bath and body works eucalyptus conditioner and then applied shea moisture shampoo on my scalp. My hair felt really good. I def plan on going back to ACV its just that I ran out of that too.


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 28, 2015)

I made my appointment for a Devacut so my wash-n-go has some shape. The salon that does it has great reviews and is very close to my job. It's not until October but I'm already a bit nervous. Excited too, but mainly nervous.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> I made my appointment for a Devacut so my wash-n-go has some shape. The salon that does it has great reviews and is very close to my job. It's not until October but I'm already a bit nervous. Excited too, but mainly nervous.


Lucky you. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 29, 2015)

..........


----------



## nycutiepie (Aug 29, 2015)

I've been slacking big time with my hair since I wig it up  and I can tell.  I finished a CLT (the regular version), followed by a MHM Approved DC, and I'm getting ready to rinse out my clay mix.  My hair feels thinner and I think I need a trim.  I'm going to try my best to go back to my 2X per week schedule because it was working.  Hair is just a chore to me sometimes.   I'm even dreading going back in the shower to rinse out this clay.  Oh well.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 30, 2015)

^^^ I hate that feeling. When I feel like that, I try to spice things up by trying new products or hairstyles. @nycutiepie


----------



## Guinan (Aug 30, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> I made my appointment for a Devacut so my wash-n-go has some shape. The salon that does it has great reviews and is very close to my job. It's not until October but I'm already a bit nervous. Excited too, but mainly nervous.


 
I'm excited for you. I've been wanting a Devacut for ages. I cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 30, 2015)

I did the clt for the first time yesterday. I don't know what the science is behind it but I like the results anyway and will definitely do again. Maybe biweekly.  I put the clay directly on top of it and rinsed at least five times per section- 10 small sections works MUCH better than 8 medium sections.  I put my diluted KCCC in a spray bottle and applied to each dripping wet section while I was still in the shower; despite being dripping wet, most of my hair dried within an hour. The 2 or 3 inches closest to the scalp stayed damp & there are still places damp now. I think it was the quickest that I've done my new hair. For bed time, I did two loose sections and I've banded them to stretch my wash-n-go. The challenge this week is to get the wash-n-go to last but still get some water on my head.

My only question is about shedding vs. breakage: does shedding *always* have the bulb/root at the end? If during detangling, I have long, long hairs w/o the bulb and the random short hair (which I always thought was breakage)- but NONE of them have bulbs, should I be concerned?


----------



## beingofserenity (Aug 31, 2015)

I want as simplified a hair regimen as possible. My hair has been super tangled recently, ssks galore and I figured it was because I hadn't been washing with clay.

I mixed rhasspul, acv, glycerin, castor oil and filtered water together. My mixture was super watery but the rhassoul gave me crazy curl definition. I never notice much of a difference when I use traditional deep conditioners, but this clay mixture was cleansing amd crazy conditioned.

After that, i used wen, the mint kind and my hair immediately frizzed up. So I think its safe to say that my hair becomes frizzy and undefined when I use conditioner. Such a bizarre thing, but that's kust how it is. The rhassoul clay mixture is amazing though. So happy Ive finally tried it. Curl definition and super soft.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 31, 2015)

beingofserenity said:


> I want as simplified a hair regimen as possible. My hair has been super tangled recently, ssks galore and I figured it was because I hadn't been washing with clay.
> 
> I mixed rhasspul, acv, glycerin, castor oil and filtered water together. My mixture was super watery but the rhassoul gave me crazy curl definition. I never notice much of a difference when I use traditional deep conditioners, but this clay mixture was cleansing amd crazy conditioned.
> 
> After that, i used wen, the mint kind and my hair immediately frizzed up. So I think its safe to say that my hair becomes frizzy and undefined when I use conditioner. Such a bizarre thing, but that's kust how it is. The rhassoul clay mixture is amazing though. So happy Ive finally tried it. Curl definition and super soft.



It could be the ingredients in the conditioner that is causing the frizz. I noticed when I use products where Glycerin is in the 1st five ingredients, my hair wont respond well. Have you tried using one of the approved MHM conditioners? My fav is tressume undone conditioner.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 31, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> I did the clt for the first time yesterday. I don't know what the science is behind it but I like the results anyway and will definitely do again. Maybe biweekly.  I put the clay directly on top of it and rinsed at least five times per section- 10 small sections works MUCH better than 8 medium sections.  I put my diluted KCCC in a spray bottle and applied to each dripping wet section while I was still in the shower; despite being dripping wet, most of my hair dried within an hour. The 2 or 3 inches closest to the scalp stayed damp & there are still places damp now. I think it was the quickest that I've done my new hair. For bed time, I did two loose sections and I've banded them to stretch my wash-n-go. The challenge this week is to get the wash-n-go to last but still get some water on my head.
> 
> My only question is about shedding vs. breakage: does shedding *always* have the bulb/root at the end? If during detangling, I have long, long hairs w/o the bulb and the random short hair (which I always thought was breakage)- but NONE of them have bulbs, should I be concerned?



It's a possibility that it could be breakage. How much breakage are you noticing? Have you noticed any uneven sections of hair? I'll have to do some research about long shed hairs w/o bulbs; b/c honestly I don't know. I always thought that in order for it to be shed hair you have to see the bulb. As far as the random short hair's; that sounds like breakage. I have random short breakage with almost every wash. For me, as long as it's not more than 10-20 hairs of breakage, I don't get too concerned. Here lately I've been only washing my hair once a week out of laziness so some breakage is expected.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 31, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> I did the clt for the first time yesterday. I don't know what the science is behind it but I like the results anyway and will definitely do again. Maybe biweekly.  I put the clay directly on top of it and rinsed at least five times per section- 10 small sections works MUCH better than 8 medium sections.  I put my diluted KCCC in a spray bottle and applied to each dripping wet section while I was still in the shower; despite being dripping wet, most of my hair dried within an hour. The 2 or 3 inches closest to the scalp stayed damp & there are still places damp now. I think it was the quickest that I've done my new hair. For bed time, I did two loose sections and I've banded them to stretch my wash-n-go. The challenge this week is to get the wash-n-go to last but still get some water on my head.
> 
> My only question is about shedding vs. breakage: does shedding *always* have the bulb/root at the end? If during detangling, I have long, long hairs w/o the bulb and the random short hair (which I always thought was breakage)- but NONE of them have bulbs, should I be concerned?












*The Difference Between Shedding and Breakage*
 20 Natural Hair Care Shedding + Breakage
by Black Girl With Long Hair – December 18, 2011
























_By Audrey Sivasothy, author of The Science of Black Hair: A Comprehensive Guide to Textured Hair Care_

Understanding the difference between hair breakage and shedding is an important part of any healthy hair regimen. Many people use these terms interchangeably to refer to any hair that falls from the head; however, this misinformed language can be a recipe for hair disaster. You must be able to properly differentiate between these two very specific forms of hair “loss” in order to effectively address even the smallest of your hair needs. This article will teach you the difference between hair shedding and hair breakage, and offer strategies to help you combat both hair problems.

*What is Shedding*
In its truest sense, shed hair is hair that has reached the end of its growing cycle and naturally falls from the scalp along with its tiny, white “root” attached. This is not the actual hair root that is secured deeply within your scalp, but it is the bulb _root_ or base of the hair strand found on the scalp-originating end. It appears white because the hair stops producing melanin (color) at the point in its growth cycle right before it gets ready to fall. If your actual hair root came out along with the hair, you would no longer be able to produce hair from that same place on the scalp ever again! If a hair does not possess this white root bulb, then it is not a naturally shed hair, rather, a _broken_ one. Shed hair tends to be longer in length than broken hairs which are generally short pieces of varying lengths. According to Halal, after a hair is naturally shed, it may take about 130 days for a new hair to fully emerge in its place.

In general, shedding should not be a major concern for you and should be seen as a sign of a healthy, normal, functioning scalp. There is no need to fear shedding unless it is tied to a medical issue. If you notice rapid hair loss from shedding or hair loss accompanied by a host of other problems, please consult a medical professional. Most shedding, however, is simply nature taking its course.

*What is Breakage?*
Breakage on the other hand is not natural, and is an indication of an imbalance of important forces within the hair strand. Broken hairs do not fall naturally from the head, but are typically a sign of mishandling or abuse. In the stages before a hair ultimately breaks, the hair first becomes discolored and experiences cuticle loss. Eventually, the fibers begin to split and ultimately there is breakage.

So what causes breakage? Hair can be weakened and damaged by anything from rough handing and sun exposure to coloring and straightening chemicals. Breakage is also more common with a hair’s age; older hairs, usually the hairs nearest the ends, have the greatest tendency to break due to normal wear and tear. When breakage isn’t a response to physical manipulation and abuse, it is most often triggered by the lack of moisture in the hair strand. Other types of breakage may be caused by the over- structuring of the hair strand with protein treatments done in excess. A prompt, and proper response to breakage will help you stop breakage in its tracks.

*What can I do about shedding?*
You must understand that because shedding is a natural, internal process, it may not respond to topical, external treatments. Some have praised garlic shampoos or “garlic scalp rubs” for reducing shedding, but there has been no clear concensus on the effectiveness of garlic as a remedy for shedding. Shedding is also not easily solved by protein or moisture treatments because it has nothing to do with the hair shaft itself, but is a response to hormonal influences on the hair follicle and is dependent on growth cycles. When a hair completes its life cycle, which generally lasts 4-6 years, its final act is the shedding we experience. This cannot be prevented.

Also, our hair naturally cycles in and out of seasonal shedding phases which may last days or weeks at a time in some individuals. Research suggests that peak shedding rates occur during the fall season. A healthy head of hair may shed as many as 50- 100 hairs per day, though I personally believe this amount to be a grand stretch. You should be concerned if your shedding suddenly increases to a rate that was uncommon to you before, or if the shedding seems to be prolonged over the course of several weeks or months.

Do keep in mind that there are special periods in the human life cycle where shedding is naturally increased. For example, women who are undergoing a bout of postpartum shedding after having a baby may have to deal with increased shedding for several months until their normal hormone levels return. Other conditions which may increase your shedding rate are:

*styling methods that place stress on the follicles
*birth control/menstrual cycles/menopause
*pregnancy
*heredity (runs in the family)
*crash dieting/ low protein diets, poor diet
*illnesses with high fever as a prevailing symptom
*anemia, thyroid disorders, and a host of other chronic disorders
*certain medications and major surgeries and treatments like chemotherapy

Please consult with a medical professional to diagnose any prolonged, abnormal shedding or other unusual scalp conditions.

*What can I do about breakage?*
Obviously, in a perfect world, there would be no breakage. However, we do not live in a perfect world and s_ome breakage is bound to happen._ Hair is an extremely delicate fiber, though strong, it isn’t made out of steel! It would be very difficult to prevent every single, solitary strand from ever breaking. One or two broken hairs are nothing to be thoroughly concerned about. However, it is when you start getting hair here, hair there, 7 here, 9 there– over the course of a few days that you want to start getting worried about your moisture/protein balance. If you are getting less than 5-7 broken hairs a day through the normal course of arranging your hair, do not fret.

Your job is simply to _minimize_ the breakage as much as possible. Be as gentle as possible when handling and working with your tresses. Try to think of your hair as the rarest, most expensive fine silk head covering. Only handle it with clean, smooth, well manicured hands. No hang nails, or rough dry callouses! Gently maneuver your way through tough tangles and keep your hair soft and moisturized daily. Tie your hair up at night to protect your strands from your nighttime tossing and turning. Treat your hair with care and you will see less hair where it isn’t supposed to be!


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you! I read that article earlier; it's part of why I'm still so confused.  I never see any bulbs. Never. It can't all be breakage, can it? The only difference is the length. I'd have to literally sift through all/most of the hair left after a wash and I guess I may need to. 
There aren't any areas shorter than others that I've noticed, either.

ETA: My sister told me to just get a proper protein on my head as this is an issue similar to one she had



pelohello said:


> *The Difference Between Shedding and Breakage*
> 20 Natural Hair Care Shedding + Breakage
> by Black Girl With Long Hair – December 18, 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## Guinan (Aug 31, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> Thank you! I read that article earlier; it's part of why I'm still so confused.  I never see any bulbs. Never. It can't all be breakage, can it? The only difference is the length. I'd have to literally sift through all/most of the hair left after a wash and I guess I may need to.
> There aren't any areas shorter than others that I've noticed, either.



umm... Below is a response that I just read on another hair forum

"
Hair grows in cycles. One individual follicle starts pumping out a new hair, and at this beginning phase the hair shaft is at its most thin. The hair continues this growth phase for several months, and as it does so the hairshaft gets increasingly thick. When the hair growth cycle has ended, the hair remains in the follicle, but is no longer growing. This lasts a few more months. Then, the follicle releases the old hair, and at the very end of that old hair is a bulb. That bulb end of the hair marks the very thickest that that particular hair will grow. If the follicle is sensitive to DHT, then as the next hair grows it will come in ever so thinner, and when it spits out the bulb the bulb of hair two will be markedly thinner than that from the first bulb.

*Thus, I would say that when examining hair quality over time, the only real accurate way to determine trends is to ONLY look at the hair with bulbs on them. If your shed hair bulbs are getting smaller, then your scalp is going to hell

If you are shedding hair without bulbs, then it indicates to me a different issue. Either your hair has just gotten too brittle or breaks easily. BUT, you can't judge too much from a bulbless hair. It might have broken off from a hair early in its growth stage, which would be completely normal as young hairs are naturally at their thinnest. Or, it could have broken off of a hair that is fairly close to coming to rest, which is when that hair is supposed to be at its thickest.*

Unless you know exactly where in the growth stage that particular hairshaft was in, you cannot judge too much from it, in isolation.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 1, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> I've been slacking big time with my hair since I wig it up  and I can tell.  I finished a CLT (the regular version), followed by a MHM Approved DC, and I'm getting ready to rinse out my clay mix.  My hair feels thinner and I think I need a trim.  I'm going to try my best to go back to my 2X per week schedule because it was working.  Hair is just a chore to me sometimes.   I'm even dreading going back in the shower to rinse out this clay.  Oh well.



It's funny how I did this wig routine earlier in the year and you couldn't stop me from jumping in and out of the shower, washing my hair. Fast forward 6 months and a ship load of wash and goes, and I'm back to wigging it. This time round, I too am finding it difficult to jump in and out for the full regimen (even though washing my hair in the shower is easier). Laziness is creeping upon me.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 1, 2015)

^^^^Yas, I have been sooooo hair lazy lately and it's causing my hair to get knots and SSK's. This week I am going to be more diligent in caring for my hair.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 3, 2015)

I have been so MHM lazy since my clay mishap.  Instead, I have been doing a weekly Nexxus protein, NG DC and Rinse and Go routine, with daily cowash and go's.   My hair appears to be thriving and I almost have enough to bun. I'm so thankful I found MHM when I did.  I'm probably going to stick with this routine unless my hair shows signs of missing MHM. I'll be lurking, though.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm not doing much MHM wise right now. I'm taking it easy doing water rinses mostly. I can tell me hair definitely has been benefiting from this regimen.

Last Thursday I water rinsed and used a butter product while installing two strand twists. My hair stayed moisturized longer than usual. I water rinsed on Monday in my twist and they didn't frizz and they didn't dry out. They usually dry out after a water rinse. I decided not to test fate zoni spritzed my hair last night and wearing a twist out today.

My hair has held up better than usual over a period of a week. It's still soft, moisturized and my ends aren't sprouting SSKs. 

Hopefully over time I can extend them to two weeks with just water rinses in between.


----------



## nycutiepie (Sep 3, 2015)

I did a co-wash with BC, DC for a couple hours without heat, clay for about 15 mins while in shower and then diluted kknt. My hair feels like it got thinner and I think it's because I need a trim.  This is my most common setback and I dont know why I don't keep up with the trims at least every 3 months.  Uuugh this hair game is too much work and I have no patience after all these years. I really wish I was born with something easier to manage that doesn't require as much work to achieve my goal. I'm sick of even having to find or have a regimen.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2015)

Water rinsed and cowashed with ION Hard Water Conditioner. My hair felt really good. Put my hair back up in flat twist for the weekend. Not sure when I'm doing my hair again.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 4, 2015)

I've been steady on the revised and shortened mhm.  I made the mistake and spritzed my hair with Oyin Greg Juice during this week 100 plus degree weather so my hair was dry.  The hot hair pulled all the moisture from my strands.  

I've started to let my gel form the cast over night and in the morning I use the shower sprayer to lightly wet my hair and spritz with heavily diluted KCKT.  The water and gel alone leaves my hair too dry. 

Question:  once my gel forms the cast, will applying moisturizer penetrate my hair; damp or dry??  What I mean by wet or dry is I apply the moisturizer after a light spritz of water or if le it dry.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I've been steady on the revised and shortened mhm.  I made the mistake and spritzed my hair with Oyin Greg Juice during this week 100 plus degree weather so my hair was dry.  The hot hair pulled all the moisture from my strands.
> 
> I've started to let my gel form the cast over night and in the morning I use the shower sprayer to lightly wet my hair and spritz with heavily diluted KCKT.  The water and gel alone leaves my hair too dry.
> 
> Question:  once my gel forms the cast, will applying moisturizer penetrate my hair; damp or dry??  What I mean by wet or dry is I apply the moisturizer after a light spritz of water or if le it dry.


It may not penetrate your hair at all but if it has any chance to work I would think you would apply it when wet. Perhaps I misunderstood your question.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It may not penetrate your hair at all but if it has any chance to work I would think you would apply it when wet. Perhaps I misunderstood your question.



Thank you, I believe you understood correctly.  That's what I was thinking but I don't want to waste product, my hair softens with the moisturizer but not sure if its penetrating.  I can't add much of anything prior to my gel.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 5, 2015)

I plan on washing my hair tomorrow. Since I ran out of Apple Cider, I may just do a water rinse. I need to go MHM shopping. I also need clay.


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 5, 2015)

On my MHM grind this morning! I wore my hair in a slicked back ponytail all week. Waves were on fleek  but i'm in the mood to show off my craps (curls n napps) this weekend. So in this moment i've got my basic mud mix in my hair. 

Rhassoul
SSA
ACV
Water
Pracaxi oil
EVOO

I haven't had a proper DC in weeks and don't know when i'll have time for that   DCing is an essential part of this reggie ladies don't neglect it. At least not for long!


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 5, 2015)

Learned a lot this week wearing a wash-n-go. My hair loves getting wet but the difficulty was in getting the two inches closest to my scalp dry afterwards. That area also lost definition most quickly, looking more bushy since it's not as hydrated. 
I think this week, I will try some chunky twists for a stretched/pinned do. I need to research more low-manipulation styles & up my skills. 

After clay today, I'm doing the Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer. I'm also being more diligent about capturing hair during the detangle process for later scrutiny. This week when rinsing, the long hairs that escaped the mass had the bulbs, they're just not immediately obvious by feel because I wear vinyl gloves for added slip when doing anything to my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2015)

I promised myself that I would not do anything to my hair during this weekend. I will keep my promise. I may water rinse and twist back up on Monday since that will be 4 days but I will let myself enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 5, 2015)

I know this isn't a length challenge but I'm always in this thread and I believe my MHM experience is mostly responsible for my success.  Here are two pics of my DC-ed hair in plaits.  The first is from June 1 and the second is from today.  I am thrilled with my progress.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 5, 2015)

@Cattypus1 , wow! Awesome progress!!!


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 6, 2015)

Still sitting with this DC on my head from yesterday. I will get round to rinsing it out today and follow with a clay wash.

I don't know if it's me not being used to a leave-in (diluted KCKT) on my hair anymore, or whether it really just doesn't agree with my hair, but it still felt kind of weird on takedown. Not as sticky as the Aubrey Organics but still coated. It won't put me off using a leave in today, but next time I will try without.

ETA: I didn't bother using a leave-in. I just sealed with gel (root to tip smoothing and shingling), let my hair air dry for a bit before plaiting it up.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't think I'll be doing a wash and go much until I have more length. I had really bad, make-you-cry tangles in the back because my hair is just at shoulder length there and it all got smushed up together sitting on my collar.  
Yesterday I put my hair in a bunch of twists (clipped some thin ends!) and this morning I put it into a twisty bun.  I'm not sure whether I will attempt a midweek wash or rinse- I've been afraid of them because of the amount of time my non-hydrated inches need to dry. Last week I rinsed a couple times and never fully dried, ending up with the icky odor. Next wash day I do want to do a deep conditioner but I have to source a MHM approved one locally. 
I don't think I like the Aphogee Keratin Green Tea Restructurizer; it doesn't seem to have done anything but I guess I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 6, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> I don't think I'll be doing a wash and go much until I have more length. I had really bad, make-you-cry tangles in the back because my hair is just at shoulder length there and it all got smushed up together sitting on my collar.
> Yesterday I put my hair in a bunch of twists (clipped some thin ends!) and this morning I put it into a twisty bun.  I'm not sure whether I will attempt a midweek wash or rinse- I've been afraid of them because of the amount of time my non-hydrated inches need to dry. Last week I rinsed a couple times and never fully dried, ending up with the icky odor. Next wash day I do want to do a deep conditioner but I have to source a MHM approved one locally.
> I don't think I like the Aphogee Keratin Green Tea Restructurizer; it doesn't seem to have done anything but I guess I'll have to wait and see.


 
Have you tried tressume perfectly undone conditioner? I really like it.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 6, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Have you tried tressume perfectly undone conditioner? I really like it.


Is it ok to use a normal conditioner for deep conditioning? I live dismayingly close to a Target that I know carries it lol  For some reason, I thought that deep conditioners had pumped up ingredients.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 6, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> Is it ok to use a normal conditioner for deep conditioning? I live dismayingly close to a Target that I know carries it lol  For some reason, I thought that deep conditioners had pumped up ingredients.



Yes it's ok. I used to be the same way until I discovered MHM. I realized that diluting a conditioner really helps to penetrate the hair shaft. I thought a deep conditioner had to say "deep" conditioner; but that's not the case. Give it a try and see how it works. I can't think of them off the top of my head but there are a lot of other approved MHM conditioners.


----------



## astralpeck (Sep 7, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> Learned a lot this week wearing a wash-n-go. My hair loves getting wet but the difficulty was in getting the two inches closest to my scalp dry afterwards. That area also lost definition most quickly, looking more bushy since it's not as hydrated.
> I think this week, I will try some chunky twists for a stretched/pinned do. I need to research more low-manipulation styles & up my skills.
> 
> After clay today, I'm doing the Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer. I'm also being more diligent about capturing hair during the detangle process for later scrutiny. This week when rinsing, the long hairs that escaped the mass had the bulbs, they're just not immediately obvious by feel because I wear vinyl gloves for added slip when doing anything to my hair.



Check out millicent Swifts you tube channel "naturallymichy". She had the cutest updos/protective styles that will be easy to incorporate into a 2ce a week washing regimen. They are called a to z protective styles


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 7, 2015)

@Cattypus1, your progress is amazing!  My grays seems to be coming in heavy in the same areas as yours.  Have you decided not to color them?  I got a permanent color back in the spring and my grays are popping girl!  I know I'm not going to commercial dye anymore but have been contemplating going back to henna.  I just don't know what I should do about covering them.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 7, 2015)

astralpeck said:


> Check out millicent Swifts you tube channel "naturallymichy". She had the cutest updos/protective styles that will be easy to incorporate into a 2ce a week washing regimen. They are called a to z protective styles


oooooooh, these are so pretty!!! Thank you, @astralpeck!!  
I guess I'll have to get over my borderline-phobia of stretching my hair. Makes no sense, I know. This twisty bun thing is the most manipulation I have done to my hair since taking down my locs.  
I also think clay will be a once a week thing until I figure out why I can't seem to rinse it completely off my scalp no matter what. Like, if I randomly scratch my scalp right now, there's clay residue; maybe there's too much clay in my recipe....am I doing something else wrong....? So I guess Tuesday, I'll just be doing a co-wash in twists with my leftover diluted Tresemme Naturals.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 7, 2015)

@KiWiStyle Thank you. I'm so excited because I never had enough hair to pinch as a child, I always thought it wouldn't grow. I'm not covering my gray. Apparently, my hair grows too fast (I never thought I'd say that) for the upkeep. Henna was just too messy for me.   Turns out, I don't really care about the color.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 7, 2015)

@pelohello Thanks.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> oooooooh, these are so pretty!!! Thank you, @astralpeck!!
> I guess I'll have to get over my borderline-phobia of stretching my hair. Makes no sense, I know. This twisty bun thing is the most manipulation I have done to my hair since taking down my locs.
> I also think clay will be a once a week thing until I figure out why I can't seem to rinse it completely off my scalp no matter what. Like, if I randomly scratch my scalp right now, there's clay residue; maybe there's too much clay in my recipe....am I doing something else wrong....? So I guess Tuesday, I'll just be doing a co-wash in twists with my leftover diluted Tresemme Naturals.


Try making your clay thinner. Cut back on any oil you are using in your clay mix and try adding a bit of acv or Aloe in your mix if you have any. 

Scrub your scalp really well before applying the clay. Hope that helps.

I know others have had this problem. Maybe they have better advice.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2015)

I water rinsed and threw some gel in and put it in a puff. I was rushing but it turned out pretty well. 

Later today I will was and put in more flat twist. I may mud wash today.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 7, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Try making your clay thinner. Cut back on any oil you are using in your clay mix and try adding a bit of acv or Aloe in your mix if you have any.
> 
> Scrub your scalp really well before applying the clay. Hope that helps.
> 
> I know others have had this problem. Maybe they have better advice.




Thank you, @faithVA. I actually haven't put any oil in my mix since the very first time because evoo makes me break out and that clay gets all over my face. I always use acv, though. I'll make sure to use less clay next time.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 7, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> @KiWiStyle Thank you. I'm so excited because I never had enough hair to pinch as a child, I always thought it wouldn't grow. I'm not covering my gray. Apparently, my hair grows too fast (I never thought I'd say that) for the upkeep. Henna was just too messy for me.   Turns out, I don't really care about the color.




Girl mama nem' didn't have a clue how to grow hair, right?  I'm still convinced you and I are hair twins because mine didn't grow either.  

Now that we're going into hat season, I'll stay away from color for now.  Maybe revisit the idea of henna by Spring.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 7, 2015)

@KiWiStyle more than hair twins, girl, LOL mama'nem LOL!  Girl you are too funny!


----------



## guudhair (Sep 8, 2015)

I did the full regime today and steamed during the conditioning step.  I've been doing the CLT every three to four weeks.

I made the mistake of trying Miss Jessie's Stretch Cream and it did a number on my hair...dry, dull looking, no curls, lots of flakes, and took forever (days) washing all of it out.  I subscribed to CurlKit last month and it was a Miss Jessie's take over box.  I only used the Stretch Cream so far and I'm scared to try her other products now.  It was as if my hair was back to where it was before I started the MHM.

I used Eco Styler for the first time a few days ago and used waaaaaayyy to much.  It was still wet after two full days so I washed it out.  I picked up a jar of curl activator and mixed it with the Eco Styler and got good results.  I'll continue to use this mix...I just need to work on the ratio though.  I'll cowash it out every two to three days and clarify/clay wash weekly.

I tried the homemade oatmeal gel.  Didn't like it...no definition or hold, slightly flakey, plus it stinks.  So no to homemade flaxseed gel and oatmeal gel for me.  May revisit much later.

I trimmed my hair three times last month.  I've been wearing a wash and go for about a week now and really want to cut it in layers.  

I need to find something to make my hair soft after it dries.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 8, 2015)

@Cattypus1 are you still DC overnight?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 9, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Cattypus1 are you still DC overnight?


Only on occasion.  Most of the time it's an hour or so with my hothead.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 9, 2015)

@faithVA and @KiWiStyle 
Here is my update to my B&B clay saga. Sharika is awesome!  Turns out that the clay I was sent was not Rhassoul it was some Australian Green clay which is totally not recommended for hair.  I can confirm that it is not for hair!  She is going to issue a refund for the 4 lbs I returned along with the shipping and is going to send me a lb of REAL Rhassoul.  Sharika said that the clay is great for skin. I'm still a fan of Butters & Bars.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 9, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> @faithVA and @KiWiStyle
> Here is my update to my B&B clay saga. Sharika is awesome!  Turns out that the clay I was sent was not Rhassoul it was some Australian Green clay which is totally not recommended for hair.  I can confirm that it is not for hair!  She is going to issue a refund for the 4 lbs I returned along with the shipping and is going to send me a lb of REAL Rhassoul.  Sharika said that the clay is great for skin. I'm still a fan of Butters & Bars.



I am thankful for your update @Cattypus1. I was wondering if I'd order from them again after your dodgy batch. I am glad the issue has been resolved.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 9, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> @faithVA and @KiWiStyle
> Here is my update to my B&B clay saga. Sharika is awesome!  Turns out that the clay I was sent was not Rhassoul it was some Australian Green clay which is totally not recommended for hair.  I can confirm that it is not for hair!  She is going to issue a refund for the 4 lbs I returned along with the shipping and is going to send me a lb of REAL Rhassoul.  Sharika said that the clay is great for skin. I'm still a fan of Butters & Bars.



Thanks for the update...I'm glad you got an answer.  Did she offer anything for your inconvenience besides replacing your loses?  Didn't you order 5lbs?  Did you accidentally order the wrong clay or was the error on their part?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> @faithVA and @KiWiStyle
> Here is my update to my B&B clay saga. Sharika is awesome!  Turns out that the clay I was sent was not Rhassoul it was some Australian Green clay which is totally not recommended for hair.  I can confirm that it is not for hair!  She is going to issue a refund for the 4 lbs I returned along with the shipping and is going to send me a lb of REAL Rhassoul.  Sharika said that the clay is great for skin. I'm still a fan of Butters & Bars.


Yay, I'm glad you were able to resolve it. I'm glad you listened to your hair and your instinct.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 9, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks for the update...I'm glad you got an answer.  Did she offer anything for your inconvenience besides replacing your loses?  Didn't you order 5lbs?  Did you accidentally order the wrong clay or was the error on their part?


The packages were labeled incorrectly. She acknowledged that it was her fault. I did order 5 lbs but I only sent back 4 because I had opened and used one of them. She is refunding the amount for the 4 lbs I sent back and the shipping and sending me a replacement for the pound that I kept. It's ok, I'm good with it. I'm just glad I wasn't crazy. LOL


----------



## hairtimes5 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi all! Haven't posted in awhile but I've been reading here and there the last couple of wks. Everything's going great with my hair, no complaints. I'm still doing the mod mhm but I'm using conditioner a little more often. I was trying to use up some old stuff in my stash and ran across Giovanni smooth as silk. Can I just good lawd! My hair absolutely loves this stuff. And it makes my hair super curly. I really can do a wng with just this product but I need hold. 

I had been using eco gel for the last several mos and decided to try CRN curlmaker gel. At first I was like meh it's ok, but I'm loving this stuff now. The very front of my hair is looser and curlmaker makes that section more curly than any other gel I've tried so I'm sticking with it for now.

I dc'd this morning with NG herbal blends. Hadn't dc'd in mos. For some odd reason I can only dc for a short period of time (20-30 mins tops) or my hair will be really puffy when I wash and go. I can dc longer with a protein condish though.

I've decided to stop cutting my hair for now, atleast until next summer. I have been ridiculously scissor happy this summer but I need some hair to cover my scalp this winter lol. Anyway, nice catching up with y'all.


----------



## aharri23 (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm no longer doing MHM lol. Just regular CG method with a clay mask every 2-3 weeks and cherry lolas whenever I feel like it. I'm lazy now that my hair is longer and dont really care about super defined curls anymore. I will be lurking around here though


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 10, 2015)

I used conditioner to cleanse my scalp. I don't like how my hair looks now even though the shed hairs just slid out with little resistance. Fuzzy & poofy & the curls don't want to hang out together even though I used very watered down clay afterwards.  Maybe it would look different if I had used an approved conditioner; I don't know why I didn't since I still have quite a bit of it. 
I was going to do a wash and go for tomorrow but this?  Do not like. Try again on Sunday.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 10, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> Hi all! Haven't posted in awhile but I've been reading here and there the last couple of wks. Everything's going great with my hair, no complaints. I'm still doing the mod mhm but I'm using conditioner a little more often. I was trying to use up some old stuff in my stash and ran across Giovanni smooth as silk. Can I just good lawd! My hair absolutely loves this stuff. And it makes my hair super curly. I really can do a wng with just this product but I need hold.
> 
> I had been using eco gel for the last several mos and decided to try CRN curlmaker gel. At first I was like meh it's ok, but I'm loving this stuff now. The very front of my hair is looser and curlmaker makes that section more curly than any other gel I've tried so I'm sticking with it for now.
> 
> ...



I have been wanting to try the CRN CM gel since I've been natural.  I think I'll grab it AGAIN on my next visit to Target...the last time I returned it without trying it out.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 11, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I have been wanting to try the CRN CM gel since I've been natural.  I think I'll grab it AGAIN on my next visit to Target...the last time I returned it without trying it out.


I actually tried it again, very diluted, about 50:50 and I really like it.  I flaked like crazy straight but diluted I get a soft hold and no flaking.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 12, 2015)

I washed my hair yesterday using ACV as my clarifier. I dont know why but it left my hair tangled at the roots. I'm going to try again maybe next week but this time I'm going to leave it in for 15mins covered. I usually clarify in the shower for about 5mins.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm doing a CLT as we speak. It's been a minute since I've done one. Today is cleaning day so I can clean between MHM rounds. LOL. I don't have any clay, at least not for hair. I'm going to get my DC on and cover it up and run out for some bentonite, it'll just have to do.
Update:  My replacement rhassoul came today. It's on!


----------



## guudhair (Sep 12, 2015)

So my CurlKit came in today with a full-size bottle of Kardashian Beauty Curl-Defining Cream Gel in it.  Have any of y'all tried it?  I didn't want to start a Kardashian thread...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 12, 2015)

guudhair said:


> So my CurlKit came in today with a full-size bottle of Kardashian Beauty Curl-Defining Cream Gel in it.  Have any of y'all tried it?  I didn't want to start a Kardashian thread...


Haven't tried it. Please keep us posted on how you like it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 12, 2015)

OMG!  My hair loves Rhassoul!  I'm about to complete my MHM cycle for today. I've actually missed the full regi. I think I'm going to try to work it in twice a month.  My hair has really thrived using this method.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 12, 2015)

So, the conditioner scrubbing I did on my scalp Thursday after work was great. As previously noted, I HATE how puffy my roots are...... Still are. My curls are reluctant to clump as closely and there is a lot of webbing- which I understand can be a symptom of incomplete hydration. 
BUT!!
I did my hair after work and spent at least 2.5-3hrs total. I put it into two pineapples, baggied, bonneted and went to bed after 4 hrs of letting my hair dry. By the end of my workday yesterday, my hair was dry. This is a first and I'm not sure what to credit for what is the fastest dry time I've experienced yet. The extra looooong rinse time? The conditioner? I didn't put any baking soda or anything besides some essential oils in the conditioner. 
Tomorrow is deep condition wash day.... I wonder what my hair will be like this time.

I know I'm posting a lot but I'm just so excited about finally having information that is HELPFUL to me on this natural hair journey and learning that taking care of my 4whatever hair does not have to be a burden unless I want it to be.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 13, 2015)

Post to your hearts content @MeaWea . I was the same way when I found MHM. It was just great to have most things work (for a change) on my loose shrunken hair.


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm doing the MHM on my grandma's hair right now. I'm using rhassoul clay and it's definitely more defining than the calcium bentonite that I used on her last year. I'm going to do mine once I get home. I finally took out my sew-in and I can't wait to get back into the routine.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 15, 2015)

guudhair said:


> So my CurlKit came in today with a full-size bottle of Kardashian Beauty Curl-Defining Cream Gel in it.  Have any of y'all tried it?  I didn't want to start a Kardashian thread...



WHAT!! They're selling hair products now? Have you tried it yet?


----------



## Guinan (Sep 15, 2015)

Tomorrow is wash day. I'm alittle nervous. The last time I used ACV my hair was alittle tangled. I'm thinking it's because I didn't leave it on long enough or maybe it's from the shea butter that I use prior to washing. I plan on thoroughly water rinsing my hair and then apply the ACV and then leave it on for the recommended 15mins. I'll report back if there are any issues.

I want to get back into using clays. It's just that I use the DC as my leave-in. I thinking of maybe using the clay after the ACV.

*Do any of you ladies switch the clay step? And if so when do you use it?*


----------



## guudhair (Sep 15, 2015)

pelohello said:


> WHAT!! They're selling hair products now? Have you tried it yet?



Yes, they are serious bout dem coins!  I will try it tonight or tomorrow morning.  It has an okay consistency and a slight perfume smell that I don't too much care about...hopefully it doesn't linger.

ETA:  here's a picture


----------



## guudhair (Sep 15, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Do any of you ladies switch the clay step? And if so when do you use it?



I started putting everything on top of each other after waiting 20-30 minutes before moving to the next step.  This helps with not hopping in and out the shower 50-11 times.

You can also just do the clay wash instead of all the steps.  Clay wash followed by your regular leave in....or whatever else you usually do after washing.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 15, 2015)

guudhair said:


> I started putting everything on top of each other after waiting 20-30 minutes before moving to the next step.  This helps with not hopping in and out the shower 50-11 times.
> 
> You can also just do the clay wash instead of all the steps.  Clay wash followed by your regular leave in.



THANKS!!! I will def try that and see how my hair and color responds to just using a clay wash. I would rather use a clay b/c the ACV always gets in my eyes.


----------



## guudhair (Sep 15, 2015)

pelohello said:


> THANKS!!! I will def try that and see how my hair and color responds to just using a clay wash. I would rather use a clay b/c the ACV always gets in my eyes.



Not sure which clay (or clay mix) you're using but some can be drying so you may still need to moisturize and seal afterwards.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 15, 2015)

guudhair said:


> Not sure which clay (or clay mix) you're using but some can be drying so you may still need to moisturize and seal afterwards.



I use the Aztec clay. My clay mixture is usually 1/4 to 1/2 cup clay, 1tbsp of either shea butter or olive oil and about 8oz of water. When I rinse the clay out, my hair feels very moisturized due to the shea butter/olive oil. After I rinse the clay, I plan on applying the approved conditioner (DCing overnight) and then the next day I will apply my gel.

I'm excited about testing this out.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 15, 2015)

.....My hair was dry Monday before I left work. If there was an imaginary line across my head from ear to ear, 95% of my hair forward of that line have root to tip definition (apparently, my glasses are tearing up my sideburns. Sad). Tuesday or Wednesday I'm co-washing.  I don't want to like conditioner but it seems to be working and I've been pouting about that.  .....and still bought a bunch of that lemongrass tresemme. Undone is good too, right?
I used so little clay in this wash round, maybe a total of three cereal spoonfuls of s.bentonite & rhassoul, a 1/4 cup of acv & 23 oz of distilled water...... STILL clay residue on my scalp. Color me exasperated.
And I've accepted that I'm hairstyle challenged but why am I having such a hard time parting my hair?? My fuzzy roots are absolutely DEFIANT. I'm going to try doing the parting for my style while my hair is sopping wet because when it even begins to dry, it's a nightmare.


----------



## astralpeck (Sep 15, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> I'm no longer doing MHM lol. Just regular CG method with a clay mask every 2-3 weeks and cherry lolas whenever I feel like it. I'm lazy now that my hair is longer and dont really care about super defined curls anymore. I will be lurking around here though



Please make a video of what yu do now


----------



## Guinan (Sep 17, 2015)

MHM in full effect. My scalp feels so good right now. I used ACV to cleanse. This time around my hair felt great after rinsing out the ACV. I rinsed my hair with water while in the shower. Then I applied the ACV and left that on for 30mins while covered with a shower cap. I think the reason why my hair tangled so much the last time I used ACV was because I didn't leave it on long enough.

I currently have my DC on. I'm trying to decide if I want to leave the DC on overnight or for a couple of hours.


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 18, 2015)

I put small twists in my hair after taking out the sew-in and doing the MHM routine. I want to leave my hair twisted up so I can use less manipulation because my hair seemed to weak and breaking a lot. 

Each day I have been rinsing my twisted hair in the shower, then applying gel to the twists. I plan to use clay on the twists as well this weekend to see how it goes. I'll refresh the twists as needed since I plan on wearing them throughout the fall and winter.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 18, 2015)

My silk amino acids came!! I'm excited to try it tomorrow in some watery clay. Just a cap full.

I co-washed Wednesday & came out with two new pieces of information about my hair: a slightly smaller shower comb to detangle can make a big difference. (I had been using a comb recommended by my 3bc sister on my 4abc head lol) It took FOR. EVER. but was so worth it. I can now part my hair with minimal issues since I got rid of the forest of shed hair at my scalp. I had zero tangles while parting sections for twists.
The other learning moment was realizing my hair, loose or styled, LOVES lint. Every knot was hair wrapped around gossamer fine strands of lint. Ridiculous.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Sep 20, 2015)

Discovered something this morning...I really need to start back dcing. This was the second time in 2 wks that I've dc'd and my hair looks so much better. Just when I think I'm doing a good job of listening to my hair, I realize that I'm not. With my regimen being so quick now, I dropped dcing thinking it wasn't all that necessary. But it is, atleast for my hair it is. Think ima pull out the steamer again too. When the weather got warmer I started neglecting these things and I thought my hair was looking good but it looks even better now.


----------



## Adiatasha (Sep 20, 2015)

After my 3 month weave I did the MHM
See my results


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 20, 2015)

Very nice, @Adiatasha.


----------



## astralpeck (Sep 20, 2015)

fluffyforever said:


> I put small twists in my hair after taking out the sew-in and doing the MHM routine. I want to leave my hair twisted up so I can use less manipulation because my hair seemed to weak and breaking a lot.
> 
> Each day I have been rinsing my twisted hair in the shower, then applying gel to the twists. I plan to use clay on the twists as well this weekend to see how it goes. I'll refresh the twists as needed since I plan on wearing them throughout the fall and winter.



Just be careful, I tried doing the regimen with twists and within 1.5 weeks they started locing. Good luck.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 22, 2015)

Did a full MHM today. I shampood with diluted Sulphur 8 shampoo, then I did a CLCT. I followed this with a moisture dc (protein then moisture on my front hairline). I clayed with water, hibiscus tea rhassoul, c.bentonite and SAA. Finished an oil rinse, and diluted KCCC. I'll be wearing my hair out for a couple of days as I haven't properly seen it for 6 weeks.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 24, 2015)

Wash day today. I think to clarify I'm going to use a non-mhm product but will DC overnight with Tressume.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 24, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Wash day today. I think to clarify I'm going to use a non-mhm product but will DC overnight with Tressume.



Finally got my DC in. Will def DC overnight. I will most likely do a wng tomorrow


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 26, 2015)

Wng from my mid week CoWash.
A little less frizziness since I went back to applying product to dripping wet hair. 

I'm starting to think my hair may not be low porosity after all. It's been loose now about a month and it's beginning to behave differently. I applied my products to dripping wet hair, let it dry for a bit but roots were still wet, banded, baggied, then bed. My hair was drippy in the morning (5:30am) but was completely dry- to the roots- by 11am. That's new. It's also very soft, THICK, & puffy at the roots (the back shows little length because of the puffiness). It may be the SAAs but I'm not complaining.


----------



## msbettyboop (Sep 26, 2015)

I haven't been in here in a minute. Been in back to back braids for about 6 months. Taking out the last set now. Will be doing the mhm method followed by henna followed by mhm again before I put my braids back in for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Holla4mom (Sep 26, 2015)

Hello, fellow MHM'ers. I'm catching up on posts as I have been missing in action forever!

I do have pics and am happy to share that I had enough curl definition to start wearing my hair in wash and go styles! I don't have my technique down perfectly and I'm far from root to tip curl definition all over, but to be able to rinse out the clay, put my diluted fsg on in an applicator bottle and just shake and go (i.e. Anthony Dickey style) has been great and something I could have never, ever  imagined on this super tight 4c hair. So thankful for the regimen and this hangout here!

The first pic is pretty wet, the second pic is basically dry. I see progress!View media item 128443View media item 128445


----------



## Holla4mom (Sep 26, 2015)

@AbsyBlvd , your hair is continuing to thrive! I had a question for you about AVJ.  My hair never liked it and it always made my hair hard. I bought some KCCC, thinking I'd take a break from whipping up the FSG, but I didn't work well. One, I might not have diluted it enough and Two, I don't think my hair likes the Aloe vera that's in it.

Do you feel like AVJ makes your hair hard, but you tolerate the AV in KCCC pretty well?


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 26, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> @AbsyBlvd , your hair is continuing to thrive! I had a question for you about AVJ.  My hair never liked it and it always made my hair hard. I bought some KCCC, thinking I'd take a break from whipping up the FSG, but I didn't work well. One, I might not have diluted it enough and Two, I don't think my hair likes the Aloe vera that's in it.
> 
> Do you feel like AVJ makes your hair hard, but you tolerate the AV in KCCC pretty well?



Thank you @Holla4mom. AVJ made my hair hard too. I haven't tried it again after my little foray. I do dilute the KCCC a lot so maybe that is a factor. At some point I will try it again (with the flaxseed gel too- that also made my hair crispy).


----------



## Holla4mom (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm catching up on posts and @KiWiStyle , your hair is growing and looking so pretty.  @faithVA , the curls you posted on your successful wash and go were gorgeous!!


----------



## Holla4mom (Sep 26, 2015)

Yay, I caught up on all the posts.

My regimen is pretty simple right now:
1.  Clay step  (overnight)
2. Rinse in morning and apply FSG diluted gel with applicator bottle, shake, plop and go.
3. CLCT every two weeks

I replaced my Ca Bentonite with Na Bentonite in the last couple of weeks, because my hair was getting dried out and more breakage. Now, my hair is super soft, but fluffier (less defined). @faithVA , I'm going to head out soon and get some more Ca Bentonite and mix them. I think that will work better for me.

My clay mix includes Irish Moss and Slippery Elm, so it's very conditioning and easy for detangling, so no conditioner in my regimen until I do the CLCT.

I add Irish moss and Slippery Elm to the FSG too so no crunch but good hold.  My shrinkage is 80% or more so it's crazy and I may be going back to some stretched styles soon, and sometime this Fall will get back to my wigs. @AbsyBlvd  I still don't understand how you get so much hang time from your curls!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Hello, fellow MHM'ers. I'm catching up on posts as I have been missing in action forever!
> 
> I do have pics and am happy to share that I had enough curl definition to start wearing my hair in wash and go styles! I don't have my technique down perfectly and I'm far from root to tip curl definition all over, but to be able to rinse out the clay, put my diluted fsg on in an applicator bottle and just shake and go (i.e. Anthony Dickey style) has been great and something I could have never, ever  imagined on this super tight 4c hair. So thankful for the regimen and this hangout here!
> 
> The first pic is pretty wet, the second pic is basically dry. I see progress!View media item 128443View media item 128445


It gave me an error when I tried to view your pictures.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I'm catching up on posts and @KiWiStyle , your hair is growing and looking so pretty.  @faithVA , the curls you posted on your successful wash and go were gorgeous!!


Thank you. Hopefully it will get better each time. Won't try it again until spring.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It gave me an error when I tried to view your pictures.


Same here. I thought it was my phone being weird so ignored it to try again later.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 27, 2015)

I'd like to hangout here while I'm trying to figure out what Im doing with this head 

1. Which regimen are you doing?
A really modified version. I am wary of using only baking soda and conditioner to clarify, so I made changes.

2. When did you start the regimen?
Last week.

3. How often do you do the method?
I did it twice last week, and I will continue.

4. Benefits seen so far
The cherry lola is AMAZING. It made my DC actually WORK again. Ever since my hair became lo-po, it just doesn't seem to want to get conditioned. My hair felt amazing after a DC for the first time in at least a year. My hair dries much quicker, too. My style of choice is a braid out, and usually that meant over 24 hours to dry because I usually only do 2-3 braids. My hair actually dried almost 100% overnight after I did this regimen, it was really defined, and I didn't have to use gel, which is crazy.

6. Starting Photo
Will upload later.

8. List your steps and products. 
Sunday or Monday:
Clarify - Modified Cherry Lola Treatment (~5 oz canned organic coconut cream, 1/2 tb liquid aminos, 1/2 tb baking soda). 
Condition - Oyin Honey Hemp (UA)
Mud - Rhassoul + water + coconut/castor oil (US)
Leave-in - Diluted Oyin Hair Dew (US)
Seal - Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade (UA)

Thursday or Friday:
Clarify - Oyin Grand Poo Bar (UA)
Condition - Oyin Honey Hemp (UA)
Mud - Rhassoul + water + coconut/castor oil (US)
Leave-in - Diluted Oyin Hair Dew (US)
Seal - Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade (UA)

I also refresh my hair in between wash days as needed with Oyin Juices & Berries (UA) and more pomade. If needed, I may also lay my edges down with Curls Blueberry Control Paste (UA).


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 27, 2015)

@davisbr88 welcome. Glad it's working for you. It's amazing that your hair dries so fast, mine still takes a couple of days to fully dry.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 27, 2015)

I did a CLCT today (I used dubai dee's recipe of half plantain, half banana, half avocado, yoghurt, molasses, honey, ACV and baking soda). I'd mixed some up for a friend yesterday, and didn't want it to go to waste when she turned up with crochet braids in her hair smh. 

On application, my hair was super tangly (not used to this). Hmmm... I did it on dirty hair and it could be because I didn't detangle after day 5 of my wash and go- at least I am hoping that is the reason. Anywho, I followed up with a clay mix, oil rinse and gel as usual.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 27, 2015)

Today I shampooed with Kinky Curly Come Clean to get off the CR butter and any oil residues.
Followed up with the Crece Pelo Conditioner. LOVE the clean scent of that and the fact that I'll be able to get at least 3 or 4 more uses out of it.
Clay (total of about 5 tablespoons)  with SAA but no oils, applied right on top of conditioner. 
I didn't dilute my leave-in or gel nearly as much this time and my results are SO. DIFFERENT. I'm going to need to perfect my product application technique- as is evidenced by the fuzzy roots. In this pic, hair is still wet five hours after finishing product application but this is NICE.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 27, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I did a CLCT today (I used dubai dee's recipe of half plantain, half banana, half avocado, yoghurt, molasses, honey, ACV and baking soda). I'd mixed some up for a friend yesterday, and didn't want it to go to waste when she turned up with crochet braids in her hair smh.
> 
> On application, my hair was super tangly (not used to this). Hmmm... I did it on dirty hair and it could be because I didn't detangle after day 5 of my wash and go- at least I am hoping that is the reason. Anywho, I followed up with a clay mix, oil rinse and gel as usual.



Have you ever done the regular CLT? if so, do you see a difference in results between the CLT and the CLCT? I've never done the caramel treatment but liked how my hair felt after the regular one.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 28, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> Have you ever done the regular CLT? if so, do you see a difference in results between the CLT and the CLCT? I've never done the caramel treatment but liked how my hair felt after the regular one.



I've never done the regular CLT. I liked how my hair responded initially but I haven't noticed anything that makes me want to use it over a commercial protein now. Not sure if it's the baking soda that makes my hair feel tangy, but I have a feeling. I didn't have this issue earlier in the regimen.


----------



## Holla4mom (Sep 28, 2015)

Okay, let me try again with the pictures. I hope that works!


----------



## Holla4mom (Sep 28, 2015)

I did Dubaidee's CLCT recipe too, everything but the plaintain. It actually went really well, much better than when I left out the avocado last time. 

I agree the tangling could be because she hadn't detangled in 5 days. Mine would be pretty tangled. 


AbsyBlvd said:


> I did a CLCT today (I used dubai dee's recipe of half plantain, half banana, half avocado, yoghurt, molasses, honey, ACV and baking soda). I'd mixed some up for a friend yesterday, and didn't want it to go to waste when she turned up with crochet braids in her hair smh.
> 
> On application, my hair was super tangly (not used to this). Hmmm... I did it on dirty hair and it could be because I didn't detangle after day 5 of my wash and go- at least I am hoping that is the reason. Anywho, I followed up with a clay mix, oil rinse and gel as usual.


----------



## astralpeck (Sep 29, 2015)

Today is hair day. Have any of you tried coconut cider vinegar? It's supposed to be less drying than acv. Anyhow I have that on my head for 30mins, then will dc with CR algae renew for 10-15mins, then clay (either terresentials or sodium bentonite, depending on my laziness) and then will be experimenting with something new today; an oil rinse next, and then no leave in, just my kccc. Has any one experimented with an oil rinse not pre poo doing this regimen?


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 29, 2015)

@astralpeck I oil rinse after my clay with grapeseed and sunflower oils. Been doing it since I started the modified regimen earlier this year.


----------



## astralpeck (Sep 29, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @astralpeck I oil rinse after my clay with grapeseed and sunflower oils. Been doing it since I started the modified regimen earlier this year.


Thanks @AbsyBlvd  I definitely like the wet results so far. However, I am a little anxious about what the dry results will be like tomorrow, since I just felt a little oil drip down my neck, meaning that as much as I rinsed, it still may not have been enough to rinse off 90% of the oil. Any tips on how you do your rinse or how much oil you use to avoid greasiness for my next wash? Thanks. Here is a pic if my damp hair


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 29, 2015)

@astralpeck I don't use very much. I pour some grapeseed oil into the palm of my hand and work it into my length (I roughly do 4 sections), then I'll pour some sunflower oil into my palm and dip my ends. Then I'll lightly rinse so that I don't remove it all. I'm more inclined to get water/gel dripping than oil. I've just finished water rinsing now (oil rinsed and gelled) and although my neck is a little wet, nothing is dripping. Never feels greasy either.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't know why it's hating on me editing my post. Here's a pic.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 30, 2015)

I have to get rid of my beloved Oyin Honey Hemp. I thought I was imagining things but I would always start sneezing and my eyes would start burning/turning red whenever I used it. But then I read that a few other people experienced the exact same things so I need to chuck it. I'm so sad. It was such a good conditioner that my hair finally loved for instant and deep conditioning with this regimen. And I got the huge bottle of it, too *pouring out for the big homie*
I am going to pick up the Shea Moisture Manuka Honey conditioner to see if it can be a decent replacement. SM hasn't typically done anything for my hair, but I am willing to try it again since the CLT is making previous sucky conditioners (Honey Hemp!) work really well.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 30, 2015)

Today's wash day!!!! I finger detangled yesterday. I trying to decide if I want to do a wng or a twistout.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 30, 2015)

Wash day is tomorrow. I am going to try steaming with Juices & Berries as a DC (although who knows if that will work) before I spend more money on Shea Moisture.
Also I am planning to pick swimming back up 3x per week so I don't know what that will mean for this regimen. I imagine baking soda and clay might have an effect on chlorinated hair...


----------



## Guinan (Sep 30, 2015)

Got my DC in and I decided to do a twistout bun. Bun in the back and a twistout in the front


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Wash day is tomorrow. I am going to try steaming with Juices & Berries as a DC (although who knows if that will work) before I spend more money on Shea Moisture.
> Also I am planning to pick swimming back up 3x per week so I don't know what that will mean for this regimen. I imagine baking soda and clay might have an effect on chlorinated hair...


You should be fine with the clay. I would skip the baking soda if you plan to swim.


----------



## LavenderMint (Oct 2, 2015)

Just a note on something I found yesterday.
If you're looking for clay or leave-in additives like marshmallow root, slippery elm, etc. find out if there is a metaphysical store near you. If you're ok with going in, it's highly likely that they will have a large amount of herbs packaged for sale. I went in a shop and was in love with the wall of herbs. I only bought marshmallow root to steep for addition to my clay but they had a LOT of stuff and I will be going back next week after my haircut.


----------



## astralpeck (Oct 2, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @astralpeck I don't use very much. I pour some grapeseed oil into the palm of my hand and work it into my length (I roughly do 4 sections), then I'll pour some sunflower oil into my palm and dip my ends. Then I'll lightly rinse so that I don't remove it all. I'm more inclined to get water/gel dripping than oil. I've just finished water rinsing now (oil rinsed and gelled) and although my neck is a little wet, nothing is dripping. Never feels greasy either.



Thank you. Yeah this was an epic fail for me. I used too much oil and it didn't come out. Evwrytime i touched the hair, pil would be on my fingers. Had to wash the hair the next day to get rid of it. I may revisit in the future. Not sure yet. Thanks


----------



## astralpeck (Oct 2, 2015)

@AbsyBlvd I just went to stalk all your posts to see exactly what you do, cos I really looooooove your hair! It seems like you style your hair in wash and gos or wigs. You also now do modified mhm, with clay and oil and diluted gel. How frequently do you wash/refresh? How frequently do you do other things like DC, clt, protein etc. Basically, if you can pls give me or direct me to a detailed detailed run down of your routine, i would be geateful.  I feel like since I started the regimen, my hair has gotten thinner, partly because anytime I so much as rinse or touch my hair I see little coils in the bath tub. I do my hair 2ce, sometimes 3ce a week.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey ladies! I just started coming back to the Hair Board about a month ago. I moved back up north from FL and I got Dominican Blowouts twice in seven months. The change in weather and extreme heat really did a number on my hair. I was almost spoiled in FL, the moisture in the air coupled with no harsh winters made me forget how fragile and fine my hair really is. Decided to try this MHM. I'm not sure if I'm gonna keep going, but it did give me some good definition so far.
*
Join/Start by Posting*
1. Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube MHM?, DubaiDees Modifed MHM?, AketaFitgirls Original?, DanaB? Other? Please describe..
Pinkecube. I started with the traditional Cherry Lola Treatment, then did everything else as described. 
 2. When did you start the regimen?
Saturday, September 26th. 
 3. How often do you do the method?
I've only done it twice so far, stretching the first one over two days. I'll probably do it every three days or so. It takes a lot of effort for me. I'm not a kitchen beautician. 
 4. Benefits seen so far
Coils and curls for days. My wash and go has held up for three days so far. Movement once the crunchiness from the gel goes away (I need to dilute the gel more, I think).
 5. Anything else you would like to share.
I used some unapproved products on my first round. Going to use all approved products from now on. I have a ton of questions but I've only read through ten pages of the thread. I'm gonna try to get through much more before I start posting regularly. Also, the baking soda irritated my scalp, but I got really great definition from the CLT. I'm planning on alternating between ACV and BS washes but if it continues to irritate my scalp, I might just save the BS for my CLTs, maybe every month or two. 
 6. Starting Photo
7. Current Picture if you have one.
8. List your steps and products. New comers may find this helpful when looking at products and modifications.
*1st Round:*
1. Cherry Lola Treatment 
2. Diluted Curl Junkie Deep Fix (UA)
3. Bentonite/Honey/Olive Oil Clay Mix
4. Diluted Curl Junkie Deep Fix (UA)
5. Curl Junkie Curls In A Bottle (UA)
*2nd and Subsequent Rounds:*
1. Diluted ACV or Baking Soda Mix (alternate each round)
2. Diluted KCKT
3. Bentonite/Honey/Olive Oil Clay Mix
4. Diluted KCKT or CJ Beauticurls Leave-In
5. KCCC or UFD Curly Magic (US)


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm going for the full MHM monte today. currently sitting with my CLT on. Plan to DC with a combo of NG conditioners and some oils.  Rhassoul mixed with honey and a splash of ACV.  I think I'm going to air dry stretched and then put my twists back in. I love this hair journey.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 2, 2015)

@GreenEyedJen WELCOME!!


----------



## LavenderMint (Oct 2, 2015)

astralpeck said:


> @AbsyBlvd *I just went to stalk all your posts to see exactly what you do, cos I really looooooove your hair!* It seems like you style your hair in wash and gos or wigs. You also now do modified mhm, with clay and oil and diluted gel. How frequently do you wash/refresh? How frequently do you do other things like DC, clt, protein etc. Basically, if you can pls give me or direct me to a detailed detailed run down of your routine, i would be geateful.  I feel like since I started the regimen, my hair has gotten thinner, partly because anytime I so much as rinse or touch my hair I see little coils in the bath tub. I do my hair 2ce, sometimes 3ce a week.


LOL!!!!!  I am so glad I'm not the only one!!


----------



## LavenderMint (Oct 2, 2015)

So, somehow, I have been able to make Sunday's wng last alllllllll week!  My hair has shrunk just a little bit but it's been so humid & rainy here that I think that helped a lot. I did refresh with my new gel dilution on Wednesday and this morning, sprayed and banded before bed & my customary plastic cap under my bonnet.  My curl definition is still there on 90% of my head, the looser coils on top are almost completely stretched out.  Tomorrow is an early wash day. I'm debating using the Crece Pelo again and applying the clay on top of that again..... I need to double check whether it is a protein dc or if I should just skip conditioner. 
Considering how much I was hating the Tresemme, it's amusing me that now I'm all..... "hmmm, conditioner again?"


----------



## nycutiepie (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi Ladies.  I'm catching up and you ladies still look good.  I've been slacking since wearing wigs but I will be back soon. I also realize I need to incorporate more protein because CLT is not enough for my fine strands.  What is a good protein DC for lo po hair? @AbsyBlvd what protein conditioner do you use because my hair responds the same as everything you do and resembles yours the closest?


----------



## AJellyCake (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi, everyone! 

Still here and still MHMing. I've been MIA because my subscription ran out. And then I got soooo hair lazy. Seriously! It was bad. And my hair got incredibly tangled because of that. Finally got it detangled.

I've been MHMing for over a year now though, and it is great. My longest layer is now hip length, although I think I will cut a bit soon. 

Yesterday I did just clay and gel for the first time!! I've never NOT used a leave in. And. It was ok! My hair is a little bit dry, but not too bad. I will have to keep experimenting.


----------



## Holla4mom (Oct 5, 2015)

Styling question for the wash and go'ers!

After I rinse out the clay, I just put the FSG heavily diluted in an applicator bottle over my whole hair at once, scrunch it in a little- aand shake my hair vigorously. (Anthony Dickey method?)

But I know there are others who detangle, shingle, etc extensively after putting the gel in. When I touch mine, it doesn't seem to help, but then again I don't have a technique. Can you share what you do after you put the gel in and how long it takes?  @AbsyBlvd , I wish you had a demo of your regimen, especially the styling part!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 5, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I'm catching up on posts and @KiWiStyle , your hair is growing and looking so pretty.  @faithVA , the curls you posted on your successful wash and go were gorgeous!!



Holla4mom, thank you!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm still doing the modified mhm but I'm getting lazy :-(.  I have been cleansing my hair every 4-5 days and barely want to do it then, like now.  Its the clay step that takes so much time but my hair looks crappy if I try to omit it.  I'm hoping I can comfortably begin doing twistouts by Thanksgiving.


----------



## Holla4mom (Oct 5, 2015)

I've been doing wash and go's for my babies too.  My 3c, normal porosity daughter and my 4a high porosity daughter can basically do CG method, but I've been giving them a clay treatment every couple of weeks and a Cherry Lola (one with just a tiny bit of baking soda and for my hi po baby, no BS at all).

They have a ton of shrinkage in these pictures, but you can see their little curls/ coils. Excuse my baby's chest I can't wait until my hair is coiled from root to tip.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 5, 2015)

astralpeck said:


> @AbsyBlvd I just went to stalk all your posts to see exactly what you do, cos I really looooooove your hair! It seems like you style your hair in wash and gos or wigs. You also now do modified mhm, with clay and oil and diluted gel. How frequently do you wash/refresh? How frequently do you do other things like DC, clt, protein etc. Basically, if you can pls give me or direct me to a detailed detailed run down of your routine, i would be geateful.  I feel like since I started the regimen, my hair has gotten thinner, partly because anytime I so much as rinse or touch my hair I see little coils in the bath tub. I do my hair 2ce, sometimes 3ce a week.



Lol thank you @astralpeck . Yep that's it at the mo- wash and go or a wig. I did try a twist out once but it was too much work for me.

I started the full regimen in September (between wigging it 1-2 weeks, max 3 weeks) I was doing a full cycle quite often- at least three times a week. My schedule was every 2 or 3 days, with a CLCT maybe every 6 weeks or so. I used Henna once in November. 
Every time I washed my hair, it was a full cycle. No proper DC and no proper protein at all and I think my finer strands suffered. My crown was already recovering from some previous damage but I think it took another hit.

In March I eased up on the clay (and too much vinegar in the clay) and incorprated some water only washes. I washed my hair with the same frequency but it was just; water rinse, clay (time severely shortened) oil rinse, and gel. Or water rinse, oil rinse and gel. Each time with really good head massage. 

Towards the end of March, I used Mill Creek Botanicals Jojoba conditoner (my first shot of hydrolyzed protein since starting the regimen)...My hair loved it. I kind of ditched CLCTs after that, in preferance of the hydrolyzed keratin- other than my first CLCT, my hair responded better. Initially I thought I'd use it every 6 washes or every couple of weeks, but my hair started to feel a little hard so I just stick to my gut feeling/ intuition- it does me well.

Now life and laziness means I have scaled back to washing about once a week. I'm not happy about this. I don't like leaving my loose hair over 4 days without washing because I like to remove shed hairs before they become a problem. I also think my hair feels a little drier at the moment because I am not washing as often as I should. When I wash, I am seeing more short hairs in the bath and that can't be good.

When you say your hair feels thinner- does it? Does look thinner? Is that without product? Since I started washing my hair this way, I get way less shrinkage so my hair definitely feels and looks less dense than it did pre-MHM. At one point I was wondering if I was sleeping on some breakage because my hair at the crown seemed to be getting thinner. But I was being meticulous and I wasn't seeing broken strands. Once I started the modified, my hair began to look better and it's thickening up now (after a severe trim of some weathered strands and regular dusting).

Without product or combed out, it is full but once styled with gel I just have small hair that has hang time lol. 

I hope this is detailed for you but I am mindful that this post is long. I'm on the go at the minute so haven't had a chance to look back, but I did document my 'cycles' and whenever I did something different. You can always PM me if I've missed something .


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 5, 2015)

nycutiepie said:


> Hi Ladies.  I'm catching up and you ladies still look good.  I've been slacking since wearing wigs but I will be back soon. I also realize I need to incorporate more protein because CLT is not enough for my fine strands.  What is a good protein DC for lo pro hair? @AbsyBlvd what protein conditioner do you use because my hair responds the same as everything you do and resembles yours the closest?



I've been using Mill Creek Botanicals Jojoba conditioner (hydrolyzed keratin).


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> I've been doing wash and go's for my babies too.  My 3c, normal porosity daughter and my 4a high porosity daughter can basically do CG method, but I've been giving them a clay treatment every couple of weeks and a Cherry Lola (one with just a tiny bit of baking soda and for my hi po baby, no BS at all).
> 
> They have a ton of shrinkage in these pictures, but you can see their little curls/ coils. Excuse my baby's chest I can't wait until my hair is coiled from root to tip.


So cute and curly!  I love the curls.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 5, 2015)

@Holla4mom a demo sounds good if I could be organised enough, for now I'll be as detailed as I can . 

I always sit down and take my time. Starting at the back with soaking wet hair, I take roughly 1" by 2" sections and work upwards- I just make sure they are small enough that I can coat all the hair when pressed together between my fingers. My hair isn't thick and dense so although the process is not quick, its not so tedious. I've done it on thicker heads of hair so I've experienced the struggle . 

I smooth a thick layer of the diluted KCCC from my roots to the ends. And I keep smoothing and gently stretching, sometimes adding more product to the same section until thoroughly coated. 

My ends and some length will separate and clump I'll gently stretch the section to make sure the clumps are separated at the roots. Then take another section and repeat. I will put it in the direction I want as I go- not much styling due to length limitations but I work with it. I'll braid the front while it's wet so it sets flat and smooth (after being tied with a silk scarf).


----------



## hairtimes5 (Oct 5, 2015)

My hair was acting a lil funky the last couple of times I did it so I decided to do the full MHM today as a reset so to speak. Haven't did it since around February when I switched over to the mod method.  I clarified with SM JBCO & ACV clarifying shampoo, dc'd with NG Herbal Blends, followed up with Naturalicious clay, used heavily diluted KCKT as a leave-in and sealed with CR Curlmaker. My hair is happy again 

ETA: on a side note...I took my son to the dr today and the physician asst. said, your hair looks nice. I said thank you. He asked what did I do to get it this way. I told him the short story, I washed it and used gel. He got real excited and asked which gel. Thinking that he thought the gel made my hair curly, I said my hair is naturally curly. He said oh it's all about the gel. I thought to myself, while some gels work better than others, gel can't give you what you don't already have. But I didn't say all that lol, just didn't feel like it. I was hesitant to tell him the name cuz I was thinking he'll thing the gel made me have curls, but I went on and said CR Curlmaker. He got so excited and asked me where he can buy it, and even asked a second time what thw name was. I really think he thinks it's going to make curls. Le sigh.


----------



## nycutiepie (Oct 6, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I've been using Mill Creek Botanicals Jojoba conditioner (hydrolyzed keratin).


Gonna get this.  Thank you.


----------



## nycutiepie (Oct 6, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I've been using Mill Creek Botanicals Jojoba conditioner (hydrolyzed keratin).



@AbsyBlvd is this picture the conditioner you use?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 6, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> My hair was acting a lil funky the last couple of times I did it so I decided to do the full MHM today as a reset so to speak. Haven't did it since around February when I switched over to the mod method.  I clarified with SM JBCO & ACV clarifying shampoo, dc'd with NG Herbal Blends, followed up with Naturalicious clay, used heavily diluted KCKT as a leave-in and sealed with CR Curlmaker. My hair is happy again
> 
> ETA: on a side note...I took my son to the dr today and the physician asst. said, your hair looks nice. I said thank you. He asked what did I do to get it this way. I told him the short story, I washed it and used gel. He got real excited and asked which gel. Thinking that he thought the gel made my hair curly, I said my hair is naturally curly. He said oh it's all about the gel. I thought to myself, while some gels work better than others, gel can't give you what you don't already have. But I didn't say all that lol, just didn't feel like it. I was hesitant to tell him the name cuz I was thinking he'll thing the gel made me have curls, but I went on and said CR Curlmaker. He got so excited and asked me where he can buy it, and even asked a second time what thw name was. I really think he thinks it's going to make curls. Le sigh.




Lol, girl why didn't you tell that man about the clay!?!?  You gone have him walking around looking half crazy, Lol!


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 6, 2015)

@nycutiepie this is the one I use


----------



## AJellyCake (Oct 6, 2015)

Yoooooo! I had the best hair day ever yesterday! EVER! It was perfect. Soft, moisturized, defined. Whew!

I will write what I did here so that I remember .

I did the full regimen.

1. Cleanse - Diluted baking soda and warm water in a few ounces of TJ's Tea Tree Tingle. Left that in for... I don't know. An hour?
2. Condition - Nondiluted TJ's Tea Tree Tingle overnight
3. Clay - In the morning. Watery mix of AVJ, Butters n Bars Rhassoul, Raw Honey, and Hemp Oil (never used this in may clay before)
ETA: I made my clay mix pretty watery. Usually I like it thick. Interesting!
4. Leave-in - Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie (diluted  by spreading it over my hands then running my hands under the shower head). (This has panthenol.)
5. Gel - Hello Curly Curl Stimulator
6. Oil!!! - a quarter-sized amount of Vatika coconut oil on a quarter of my hair. I just started using this again within the last week.

About an hour or two later I diffused for a little bit on the warm/low heat setting.

My hair was sooooo good. Soft. Touchable. Defined. Proud of myself.


----------



## nycutiepie (Oct 7, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @nycutiepie this is the one I use
> View attachment 339215


Perhaps the packaging is different here in the US.  Thanks girlie!


----------



## nycutiepie (Oct 7, 2015)

AJellyCake said:


> Yoooooo! I had the best hair day ever yesterday! EVER! It was perfect. Soft, moisturized, defined. Whew!
> 
> I will write what I did here so that I remember .
> 
> ...




Showoff!!!  J/K   Your hair is just gorgeous.


----------



## GrenadianGal (Oct 7, 2015)

Is the cherry Lola step a must. I have a child who is severely allergic to dairy products so won't be bringing yogurt into my house.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2015)

GrenadianGal said:


> Is the cherry Lola step a must. I have a child who is severely allergic to dairy products so won't be bringing yogurt into my house.


The cherry Lola is very helpful over time but since she has an allergy you definitely don't want to use it. Email subsided and see if she has a recommendation on what you can use instead. Or perhaps you can use coconut yougurt or one of the yogurt substitutes. I have never tried them though so not sure how they would work.


----------



## nycutiepie (Oct 7, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @nycutiepie this is the one I use
> View attachment 339215


@AbsyBlvd this is the Jojoba.  The pic I posted is the Keratin.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 7, 2015)

AJellyCake said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> Still here and still MHMing. I've been MIA because my subscription ran out. And then I got soooo hair lazy. Seriously! It was bad. And my hair got incredibly tangled because of that. Finally got it detangled.
> 
> ...



With your length of hair, how much does your hair shrink to when dry? Do you think MHM has helped you with growing and retaining your length?


----------



## Guinan (Oct 7, 2015)

Wash day tomorrow. I have yet to purchase my clay. Will do tomorrow. I recently had a VERY bad hair wash on Sunday. My hair was very tangled and semi-matted. It was HORRIBLE. I still have no clue on why my hair reacted that way. The only thing I could think of is the cleansing conditioner that I've been using for months. I going back to doing the full MHM and will slowly integrate non-approved products so that I can see who's the culprit.


----------



## AJellyCake (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks!! 

One of these days I'll post an updated picture. 


nycutiepie said:


> Showoff!!!  J/K   Your hair is just gorgeous.


----------



## AJellyCake (Oct 7, 2015)

pelohello said:


> With your length of hair, how much does your hair shrink to when dry? Do you think MHM has helped you with growing and retaining your length?


Hmmm....
If I pull my hair straight, the 4a parts shrink like 30%-40% now. Just wet it loses like 25% to shrinkage. My 3c layers don't have too much shrinkage. Lol I need a haircut. My longest layer (4a ETA: this said "4c". Sorry typing on phone!) hangs a little shy of WSL in a wash n go. Definitely past MBL. That's the layer that touches my hip bone if I pull it. But shrinkage isn't really something that bothers me the way it did when my hair was shorter and shrinkage had a greater impact. I don't think about it too much anymore. #privileged, I know. 

Yes, MHM has helped a lot!!! That's one reason why I wanted to post. I've pretty much done the whole regimen unmodified since last August or so. Using baking soda diluted in conditioner and water 2-3 times per week hasn't melted my hair yet. 

My hair is totally different now with MHM. I didn't really have any issues with retention as a natural beforehand but my hair was always so dry without MHM and poofy. I also was constantly trying new products to figure out what would help.

Now, my regimen is much simpler. I don't even have hair PJ tendencies anymore. Just other PJ tendencies.... And I actually have second and third day hair that I like. Before MHM I would usually be in a bun the 2nd and 3rd day. My hair also has a lot more movement. I also have low-Po hair that could never get moisturized and if I didn't DC with heat conditioner would just slide off.

I think the length I have now also changed how my hair behaves. I have more hang time.


----------



## GrenadianGal (Oct 8, 2015)

faithVA said:


> The cherry Lola is very helpful over time but since she has an allergy you definitely don't want to use it. Email subsided and see if she has a recommendation on what you can use instead. Or perhaps you can use coconut yougurt or one of the yogurt substitutes. I have never tried them though so not sure how they would work.


Thank you for your response. I'm not sure how to find the person you indicated to email.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 8, 2015)

AJellyCake said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> One of these days I'll post an updated picture.



Its almost Christmas again so I'll keep mine until sometime in 2016, Lol!!


----------



## astralpeck (Oct 8, 2015)

@AbsyBlvd thank you so much for your detailed reply. You know, you gave me something to think about as far as product vs product-free hair. So far I was basing my "thin" feeling on my instagram pics from when I first started the regimen till now and also how full my puff looked in the past. But it could be that the hair is more hydrated with more clump and stretch. If you have time you can check out my pics on instagram, username : neuyogi
My strategy going forward is to do what I can to minimize manipulation e.g by doing a water rinse or water only wash mid week. I can't thank you enough for your detailed response.


----------



## LavenderMint (Oct 10, 2015)

Got the Devacut this morning. 
 
Very pleasantly surprised with the results. I don't know how I feel about the products yet. It was nice to let someone else detangle my hair lol


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 10, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> Got the Devacut this morning.
> View attachment 339497
> Very pleasantly surprised with the results. I don't know how I feel about the products yet. It was nice to let someone else detangle my hair lol


I love it!


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 11, 2015)

I love your cut @MeaWea. I am feeling the shape. I think I'll try to achieve this... if I ever feel like shaping my own hair up.


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 13, 2015)

after a 2 year transition I finally cut off all relaxed ends..YAY!! this was done Oct. 9th by my sister. My mother applied a red cooper color yesterday & let's say I could use a do over...lol these are my results with DC & macadamia oil for my DC..

-my very first puff- hair was not DC regularly, I left it twisted for wks at a time before my chop before color was applied
-first DC on all natural hair I still had lots of relaxed ends to cut off- back pic,after color was applied

*I'm not sure if this is true for all but does your newly free ends seem more rough than the other parts?
*I have a lot of relaxed ends to cut off it seems or my ends are real dry and I can't differentiate
*my hair stretched is past collar bone length& right above APL 

  this is me all day...lol!!


----------



## LavenderMint (Oct 13, 2015)

Just heard this podcast today from "The Beauty Brains". They're two cosmetic chemists who answer listener questions. I think they may be able to give more information without the whiff of product junkyism or being part of a fandom.  
The question today was "How do you moisturize curly hair?"  It was interesting and had some food for thought that seems to back up some of what we have learned here.
The blog post is here: http://thebeautybrains.com/blog/


----------



## Guinan (Oct 13, 2015)

MizzBFly said:


> after a 2 year transition I finally cut off all relaxed ends..YAY!! this was done Oct. 9th by my sister. My mother applied a red cooper color yesterday & let's say I could use a do over...lol these are my results with DC & macadamia oil for my DC..
> 
> -my very first puff- hair was not DC regularly, I left it twisted for wks at a time before my chop before color was applied
> -first DC on all natural hair I still had lots of relaxed ends to cut off- back pic,after color was applied
> ...



Welcome and congrats on ur BC!! After a couple of DC and protein ur ends should be ok. However if ur ends still feel rough after a couple of DC and protein then maybe think about trimming. 

Are u planning on doing MHM for ur reggie or something else.


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 13, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Welcome and congrats on ur BC!! After a couple of DC and protein ur ends should be ok. However if ur ends still feel rough after a couple of DC and protein then maybe think about trimming.
> 
> Are u planning on doing MHM for ur reggie or something else.



 I did 3 cycles while transitioning but the BS/vinegar wasn't nice for my relaxed ends but I continue to use the clay for both myself and the kids. I have bentonite & Rhassoul I'm on  disability for another 2 wks and I really want to start but what about my color, I thought the clay strips color?


----------



## Guinan (Oct 14, 2015)

MizzBFly said:


> I did 3 cycles while transitioning but the BS/vinegar wasn't nice for my relaxed ends but I continue to use the clay for both myself and the kids. I have bentonite & Rhassoul I'm on  disability for another 2 wks and I really want to start but what about my color, I thought the clay strips color?


 
That's my concern too. I'm scared that the clay will effect my color. I think that's why I've been postponing purchasing the clay.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 14, 2015)

I have officially stopped doing wng's for the Fall/Winter seasons.  I didn't do my usual clay treatment yesterday and plan to only do it once a month.  I twisted my hair last night with leave in and my Shea butter mix/cream (naptural85) and they're nice and soft.  I'm thinking of stretching them more by untwisting and using a twist cream and twist again.  I'm now in unchartered territory so I'm doing lots of reading.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 14, 2015)

I finally got round to washing my hair on Monday- water rinse and clay. The two canerows I had held up pretty well and my hair was super easy to detangle after about 2 weeks. Made me wonder what my fussing was about but I think the prior dusting and the 2 week DC lol might have had something to do with it. 

I used a really watered down mix of Aubrey Organics White Camellia as my leave in. I know I said I wasnt going to do that. Previously, I didn't like how it left my hair feeling, but that could be because I also used gel at that time. His time round, my hair felt fine.

I've redone my canerows- leaving no hair out and slapped my wig back on (looking real wiggy today lol).


----------



## Guinan (Oct 14, 2015)

Got my ACV in and plan on leaving it in for about 15-20mins. Got my DC already diluted. Prior to my DC I plan on using some millcreek protein. My hair feels overly soft


----------



## LavenderMint (Oct 14, 2015)

Is anyone else using actual mhm approved leave-in conditioners? I'd like to try a different one......
I kinda want to try the DevaCurl products, specifically the leave-in. I feel like the gel is too sticky even though my hair is still soft and has a good amount on- It's STILL coating my hands so many days later when I take off my bands in the morning.
I'm refusing to wash my hair until Sunday- Saturday I'll be out in a dusty location all day and I'll just need a wash afterwards anyway.


----------



## junipertree (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm just about to start this and I would rather use a water based cream styler instead of gel for my final step (sealed with oil) but, other than Camille Rose, I don't see any on the approved list that I like. Does anyone have success with any other UA products that are free of the ingredients listed in "ingredients to avoid" list?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 16, 2015)

junipertree said:


> I'm just about to start this and I would rather use a water based cream styler instead of gel for my final step (sealed with oil) but, other than Camille Rose, I don't see any on the approved list that I like. Does anyone have success with any other UA products that are free of the ingredients listed in "ingredients to avoid" list?


I use JC curling cream. Do you have any products that are fairly natural that you like? Try one of them. If you aren't doing wng you have more range of options.


----------



## junipertree (Oct 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I use JC curling cream. Do you have any products that are fairly natural that you like? Try one of them. If you aren't doing wng you have more range of options.



I do wng's only in the summer. Now in the colder months I'm not sure what I'm going to do because normally I would do rollersets in the winter and I don't think you do that for the MHM.

I don't particularly care for twist outs. I've done like 2 or three big braids and I like that look. The products I've used that I like have glycerin and I want to try to stay away per the list (just try it at least to see if it makes a positive difference). I like CJ Smoothing lotion, Oyin's Hair Dew and Qhemet's Burdock Root but they all have glycerin.

I kinda liked the CRN Curl Love Moisture Milk. Maybe used within the context of the MHM regimen I will love it.

ETA: Actually the Oyin does not have glycerin. I think I will use that.


----------



## junipertree (Oct 16, 2015)

What is JC Curl Cream?


----------



## astralpeck (Oct 16, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I finally got round to washing my hair on Monday- water rinse and clay. The two canerows I had held up pretty well and my hair was super easy to detangle after about 2 weeks. Made me wonder what my fussing was about but I think the prior dusting and the 2 week DC lol might have had something to do with it.
> 
> I used a really watered down mix of Aubrey Organics White Camellia as my leave in. I know I said I wasnt going to do that. Previously, I didn't like how it left my hair feeling, but that could be because I also used gel at that time. His time round, my hair felt fine.
> 
> I've redone my canerows- leaving no hair out and slapped my wig back on (looking real wiggy today lol).



Any wig recommendations ? Thinking if wigging it for the winter as well


----------



## hairtimes5 (Oct 17, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> Is anyone else using actual mhm approved leave-in conditioners? I'd like to try a different one......
> I kinda want to try the DevaCurl products, specifically the leave-in. I feel like the gel is too sticky even though my hair is still soft and has a good amount on- It's STILL coating my hands so many days later when I take off my bands in the morning.
> I'm refusing to wash my hair until Sunday- Saturday I'll be out in a dusty location all day and I'll just need a wash afterwards anyway.



I use an MHM-approved conditioner, Knot Today. I took a break from it for awhile and fell in love with SM JBCO leave in but after awhile I realized it was making my hair a little too soft so my wngs looked kinda poofy.



junipertree said:


> What is JC Curl Cream?



Jane Carter curl cream.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Oct 17, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Lol, girl why didn't you tell that man about the clay!?!?  You gone have him walking around looking half crazy, Lol!



I am so late on this but you're right, if I had thought about it I would have told him about the clay. Speaking of clay, I actually took some last night, along with liquid aminos, to a friend of mine who's going to try mhm. I was featured on the Naturalicious blog a while back and a friend posted it on her fb page. Everybody and their mama started calling/texting me about mhm lol (funny how I told some of them about it before and they brushed it off. I guess the proof is in the pudding). I have several friends who are doing it now. I have a childhood friend that I don't talk to often who went natural this summer. I spoke to her recently and she had just gotten a relaxer 3 days earlier because she didn't really know what to do with her hair. I sent her the blog post and she was so mad that we hadn't spoken a week before .


----------



## hairtimes5 (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm on a roll this morning. That's cuz all these kids of mine are still sleeping lol. Anyway...I dc with AO GPB this wk since I couldn't remember the last time I used protein. Well the bottle I used to have was old and I finally ran out. Went to get more and saw that the ingredients changed, why do companies do that!!! I was concerned that it wouldn't work the same since my hair really likes it but it does, in fact my hair felt a little better afterwards than usual.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2015)

junipertree said:


> I do wng's only in the summer. Now in the colder months I'm not sure what I'm going to do because normally I would do rollersets in the winter and I don't think you do that for the MHM.
> 
> I don't particularly care for twist outs. I've done like 2 or three big braids and I like that look. The products I've used that I like have glycerin and I want to try to stay away per the list (just try it at least to see if it makes a positive difference). I like CJ Smoothing lotion, Oyin's Hair Dew and Qhemet's Burdock Root but they all have glycerin.
> 
> ...


You can do rollerset. There arent any limits on the styles you can do with MHM.

You can also use glycerin. She just advises that you understand your environment and how your hair reacts to it. My hair loves glycerin but others have hair that does not.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2015)

junipertree said:


> What is JC Curl Cream?


Jane Carter Curling Cream


----------



## junipertree (Oct 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You can do rollerset. There arent any limits on the styles you can do with MHM.
> 
> You can also use glycerin. She just advises that you understand your environment and how your hair reacts to it. My hair loves glycerin but others have hair that does not.



Really? Like, roller sets and then go under the dryer? I thought you couldn't use any heat. Glad to know!


----------



## Guinan (Oct 17, 2015)

junipertree said:


> Really? Like, roller sets and then go under the dryer? I thought you couldn't use any heat. Glad to know!



I ALWAYS use indirect heat. When I have to do a speedy DC I sit under my dryer and when I want to dry my twists I also sit under my dryer. My hair DC better when I use heat.


----------



## fluffyforever (Oct 17, 2015)

astralpeck said:


> Just be careful, I tried doing the regimen with twists and within 1.5 weeks they started locing. Good luck.



I just finished taking my twists out. I refreshed sections at a time so that they wouldn't lock on me. I think my hair liked the low maintenance. My hair doesn't feel dry, which is always a plus.  I'm going to do the method on loose hair for a few weeks and then twist it back up over the Thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm in day 4 post wash and twist and my hair feel and look good.  I really hate its time to rinse and repeat...twisting a TWA ain't fun at all.  I wish I could twist and throw on a wig for two weeks...both my husband and I hate them. 

I don't think I posted a pic...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 18, 2015)

Pics of my hair with twists and my twist out. I can't believe how much its growing and its so much softer and shinier in this style.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 18, 2015)

astralpeck said:


> Any wig recommendations ? Thinking if wigging it for the winter as well



No recommendations I'm afraid but I think they might be addictive. I've bought 4 in one year- having never worn one before that.


----------



## LavenderMint (Oct 18, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Pics of my hair with twists and my twist out. I can't believe how much its growing and its so much softer and shinier in this style.


Your twists are so cute!! Love the coils on the ends  your hair has grown a lot.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 18, 2015)

Thank you @MeaWea!!  I hope the thinner ends just means my hair is thickening as it continues to grow!


----------



## LavenderMint (Oct 18, 2015)

Today was wash day. I used the approved Tresemmé and for the first time ever, baking soda. My hair doesn't feel any different from usual on wash day. I was hoping it would be enough to remove the salon products and I think it worked. 
I did my version of shingling. Took about an hour. I did eight sections and then halved them to add product (KCKT & the KCCC). 
My coils seemed to recall the coils from the salon. It was MUCH easier to detangle and section to the scalp. The initial cost was tough but this seems like an unexpected benefit.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 18, 2015)

junipertree said:


> Really? Like, roller sets and then go under the dryer? I thought you couldn't use any heat. Glad to know!



You can try drying on cool, high. Or you can try stretching and air drying first and then rollersetting dry hair. I just use heat and don't worry about it. My hair doesn't seem to do differently if I use heat or not but I dry on the cool, high setting.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 18, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Pics of my hair with twists and my twist out. I can't believe how much its growing and its so much softer and shinier in this style.


Love the hombre. Your hair has grown out so fast!


----------



## junipertree (Oct 19, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You can try drying on cool, high. Or you can try stretching and air drying first and then rollersetting dry hair. I just use heat and don't worry about it. My hair doesn't seem to do differently if I use heat or not but I dry on the cool, high setting.



Thanks @faithVA You have been very helpful. I finally took the plunge yesterday and, as with the product choices, I decided to follow the rules to the tee - at least for one week -  so I'm going to just do wng's. It's going to be tough because it's getting cold but I'm working remote this week so I can avoid going out super early when it's freezing at least. And I have the time to dedicate to the entire regimen.

Here is what I did yesterday:
CLCT - I really loved this treatment. It left my hair so soft yet strong. Probably one of the best treatments I have ever done to my hair. I plan on doing this monthly.
Step 1: Clarify: Skipped for CLCT. But today I will do the baking soda/conditioner recipe since I have lo po strands.
Step 2: Deep Conditioner/Cowash: Jessicurl deep conditioning treatment for 30 minutes under dryer. My first time using this and I really loved it. Next time I will water it down less or not at all. I feel like I used too much product between this and using it for my leave-in. The bottle is almost done and that was only day 1!
Step 3:  Clay Rinse.  Rhassoul clay mix. I used the recipe on the MHM website but next time I will use less water. It was way too watery and used too much Rhassoul IMO. I love Rhassoul and using this recipe I will be finished with my bag in 3 days.
Step 4:  Leave-in: Jessicurl deep conditioning treatment mixed with water.
Step 5: Gel: I don't like Gel so I used the water-based cream option CRN Curl Love Moisture Milk. I was never a fan of this before but I realized that my hair just has to be soaking wet when I put it on.

I sealed with Roshehip seed oil which is my new boo. I really love this stuff! I use it on my face too and what a difference it has made on my skin win just 3 days. LOVE!

I finished late yesterday so it didn't have enough time to dry. It was too wet to do anything with really so I just loosely cross wrapped and put a silk scarf on and went to bed. this morning it's still damp but I like how my hair feels and looks. I will try to post pics. Not sure if I have the dedication to do it for 7 days consecutively but I will try. My hair just takes too long to dry. I feel like it will be in a constant wet state - is that the point?

ETA: Picture


----------



## hairtimes5 (Oct 20, 2015)

I've been on my dc game for the past few wks and it has really made a difference. The only thing is that my hair would be almost too soft which wasn't making for a nice looking wng. I thought it was because I was leaving it on too long, which was 30 mins at the most with no heat. I usually rinse, add a little leave-in, then gel. Well yesterday I decided to follow up with clay afterwards and it made a huge difference. Then I thought to myself, that's like in the original mhm. Duh!! I'm getting old.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2015)

I did a mudwash tonight. It's been a while since I've done one midweek. I'm getting lazy. Just doing this one step seems like too much.

When I have more time, I'm going to do the clct but use conditioner as my base instead of yogurt and see how that goes. Maybe I can do it the first weekend in November.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 21, 2015)

junipertree said:


> Thanks @faithVA You have been very helpful. I finally took the plunge yesterday and, as with the product choices, I decided to follow the rules to the tee - at least for one week -  so I'm going to just do wng's. It's going to be tough because it's getting cold but I'm working remote this week so I can avoid going out super early when it's freezing at least. And I have the time to dedicate to the entire regimen.
> 
> Here is what I did yesterday:
> CLCT - I really loved this treatment. It left my hair so soft yet strong. Probably one of the best treatments I have ever done to my hair. I plan on doing this monthly.
> ...



I believe so. My hair was probably wet for the entire time- September- December last year.


----------



## fluffyforever (Oct 22, 2015)

Hey rhassoul users!

Does anyone add a bit of bentonite to their clay mix it just switch up the type of clay once in a while? I feel that rhassoul is softer, but the definition isn't there as much with the Aztec clay. Rhassoul leaves me with a curly fro and I'm not sure if I will ever reach clumping like with bentonite. 

In fact, I think rhassoul makes my clumps smaller like only a few strands per clump. Did anyone else notice this!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 22, 2015)

fluffyforever said:


> Hey rhassoul users!
> 
> Does anyone add a bit of bentonite to their clay mix it just switch up the type of clay once in a while? I feel that rhassoul is softer, but the definition isn't there as much with the Aztec clay. Rhassoul leaves me with a curly fro and I'm not sure if I will ever reach clumping like with bentonite.
> 
> In fact, I think rhassoul makes my clumps smaller like only a few strands per clump. Did anyone else notice this!



Past wash day I did 1/2 calcium bentonite and half rhassoul. I often mix mine now. Next time I will do 3 tbsp. of calcium bentonite and 1.5 tbsp. of rhassoul.

Definitely feel free to mix it up. I don't think I can get good definition with straight rhassoul either. However, my hair didn't like straight calcium bentonite either so I'm trying to find a good balance.


----------



## fluffyforever (Oct 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Past wash day I did 1/2 calcium bentonite and half rhassoul. I often mix mine now. Next time I will do 3 tbsp. of calcium bentonite and 1.5 tbsp. of rhassoul.
> 
> Definitely feel free to mix it up. I don't think I can get good definition with straight rhassoul either. However, my hair didn't like straight calcium bentonite either so I'm trying to find a good balance.



Ok I will try cutting in a bit of rhassoul to the Aztec clay I have tomorrow. 

I have so many types of clay but I'm afraid to actually change it up. I don't want to go backwards in my progress. I need to be brave though to find out what my hair likes best.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 24, 2015)

fluffyforever said:


> Hey rhassoul users!
> 
> Does anyone add a bit of bentonite to their clay mix it just switch up the type of clay once in a while? I feel that rhassoul is softer, but the definition isn't there as much with the Aztec clay. Rhassoul leaves me with a curly fro and I'm not sure if I will ever reach clumping like with bentonite.
> 
> In fact, I think rhassoul makes my clumps smaller like only a few strands per clump. Did anyone else notice this!



I mix mine as standard. Sometimes a little more of one depending on how my hair feels (or what I think it needs) . Speaking of clay, I need to stock up on some rhassoul. My stash has lasted a good while.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 24, 2015)

fluffyforever said:


> Hey rhassoul users!
> 
> Does anyone add a bit of bentonite to their clay mix it just switch up the type of clay once in a while? I feel that rhassoul is softer, but the definition isn't there as much with the Aztec clay. Rhassoul leaves me with a curly fro and I'm not sure if I will ever reach clumping like with bentonite.
> 
> In fact, I think rhassoul makes my clumps smaller like only a few strands per clump. Did anyone else notice this!



For months now I too have been mixing the two clays for best results!  Rhassoul only over moisturizes and leave me without definition over time and bentonite only dries my hair out.

My mix surprisingly is the same as faithva because her hair is much longer than mine.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey guys!  I miss my wing so much, in fact I'm doing one today.  Those twistouts shrink up something awful and leaves my hair feeling greasy and dry, not to mention the itchy scalp.  The first set was cute and lasted just about a week because I twisted my hair twice; after washing and the next morning to stretch it more.  Thats just too much work. If I can't find a solution soon, I'm going to have to hide my hair away for a while...my edges can't handle wigs, weaves or braids.  Not to mention, my husband don't like any of those.  So either I twist it up and look like Ceily n them or stress about my hair everyday.  Can anyone offer any solutions?


----------



## Guinan (Oct 24, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hey guys!  I miss my wing so much, in fact I'm doing one today.  Those twistouts shrink up something awful and leaves my hair feeling greasy and dry, not to mention the itchy scalp.  The first set was cute and lasted just about a week because I twisted my hair twice; after washing and the next morning to stretch it more.  Thats just too much work. If I can't find a solution soon, I'm going to have to hide my hair away for a while...my edges can't handle wigs, weaves or braids.  Not to mention, my husband don't like any of those.  So either I twist it up and look like Ceily n them or stress about my hair everyday.  Can anyone offer any solutions?


 
What's the length of your hair? I dont like the time it takes to do twistouts either. I've been wearing a deep side part and a bun, where there is a small front portion of hair that is in a twistout.

Buns, mini-twists, side flat twist with a bun in the back.

Napural85, has a good tutorial on a flexi rod set in the front and a partial up-do in the back.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 24, 2015)

pelohello said:


> What's the length of your hair? I dont like the time it takes to do twistouts either. I've been wearing a deep side part and a bun, where there is a small front portion of hair that is in a twistout.
> 
> Buns, mini-twists, side flat twist with a bun in the back.
> 
> Napural85, has a good tutorial on a flexi rod set in the front and a partial up-do in the back.



Thanks for the suggestions.  I'm still TWA, just 3-4 inches so I'm very limited.


----------



## junipertree (Oct 26, 2015)

I did my 4th treatment but this time my dried hair feels crunchy. I love the definition but it doesn't feel soft anymore. I used bentonite this time instead of rhassoul for the clay wash and I think that's why. I actually enjoyed using the bentonite -it mixes easier than rhassoul and the definition is better but I don't like the crunchiness.

I don't think I can complete  the 7 day challenge but I think I will continue to use MHM every 5 days.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 26, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.  I'm still TWA, just 3-4 inches so I'm very limited.



I was looking at my old TWA pics and came across some ok hairstyles. Whenever I get to a photo resizer I'll upload some pics. That was probably the most frustrating thing about the TWA stage; the limited amount of hairstyles. What's the length of your TWA when it's stretched? In my TWA stage, it was above EL natural but when stretched it was between NL/CBL. I wore ALOT of wng's.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 26, 2015)

junipertree said:


> I did my 4th treatment but this time my dried hair feels crunchy. I love the definition but it doesn't feel soft anymore. I used bentonite this time instead of rhassoul for the clay wash and I think that's why. I actually enjoyed using the bentonite -it mixes easier than rhassoul and the definition is better but I don't like the crunchiness.
> 
> I don't think I can complete  the 7 day challenge but I think I will continue to use MHM every 5 days.



Are you adding oil to your clay mixture? That would help with some of the crunchiness. I used bentonite clay and add 1tbsp of shea butter(non-approved). I used to use olive oil(approved) but it wasn't providing enough umph.

I've been kind of doing the same thing with MHM. I "reset" my hair 2x's a month. About every other wash I do the MHM. But anytime my hair feels off I "reset" by doing the full MHM. Matter of fact I am due to "reset" my hair. I just have to buy some clay.


----------



## junipertree (Oct 26, 2015)

I did use olive oil but maybe I need to use another? I have some shea I should try that - or I may try safflower (for the ceramides). Thanks!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 26, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I was looking at my old TWA pics and came across some ok hairstyles. Whenever I get to a photo resizer I'll upload some pics. That was probably the most frustrating thing about the TWA stage; the limited amount of hairstyles. What's the length of your TWA when it's stretched? In my TWA stage, it was above EL natural but when stretched it was between NL/CBL. I wore ALOT of wng's.


Great, thanks.  My hair grows up and not down, Lol so I can only length check if I stretch it.  The sides are just jawline, back is still neck and my bangs is just eye length.  We've had some really nice weather so I did a wng.  The crazy thing is I've received more compliments this weekend since my BC, my coils were popping!  I'm wondering if the two weeks I stretched my hair and really moisturized and used Shea butter if that elevated my moisture levels.


----------



## nycutiepie (Oct 27, 2015)

Well, I did a protein treatment and went to the salon for a trim. I had my hair blown out and straightened and it was easy to see all the damage. My hair is now cut back to neck length. 

I realize that my fine hair cannot skip protein and I need to keep up with my trims or I will continue this vicious cycle. I'm wigging it till Spring and will incorporate elements of MHM weekly but protein and regular trims are a necessity for my fine strands..


----------



## Guinan (Oct 29, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Great, thanks.  My hair grows up and not down, Lol so I can only length check if I stretch it.  The sides are just jawline, back is still neck and my bangs is just eye length.  We've had some really nice weather so I did a wng.  The crazy thing is I've received more compliments this weekend since my BC, my coils were popping!  I'm wondering if the two weeks I stretched my hair and really moisturized and used Shea butter if that elevated my moisture levels.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 29, 2015)

@KiWiStyle


----------



## Guinan (Oct 29, 2015)

@KiWiStyle


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 29, 2015)

@pelohello THANK YOU for these picks...so flippin cute and I'm so style challenged and like @KiWiStyle myhair grows up!  I see my next style in these picks.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 29, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> @pelohello THANK YOU for these picks...so flippin cute and I'm so style challenged and like @KiWiStyle myhair grows up!  I see my next style in these picks.



Your most welcome!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 30, 2015)

@pelohello  thank you for this inspiration, they're all so nice!  I bought perm rods a few weeks back, maybe I can try one of these.  Its so hard getting to the back of my head because my hair is so short, its torture.  

I am on day 6 of my wng and it looks and feel TERRIBLE!  I can't get myself to do anything with it.  I'm almost a year into my natural journey and I still haven't fully accepted the high maintenance quality of my natural texture.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 30, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> @pelohello  thank you for this inspiration, they're all so nice!  I bought perm rods a few weeks back, maybe I can try one of these.  Its so hard getting to the back of my head because my hair is so short, its torture.
> 
> I am on day 6 of my wng and it looks and feel TERRIBLE!  I can't get myself to do anything with it.  I'm almost a year into my natural journey and I still haven't fully accepted the high maintenance quality of my natural texture.


High maintenance!  You ain't kidding. I'm still waiting for the length when bedtime prep doesn't mean an hour moisturizing and re-twisting my hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 30, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> High maintenance!  You ain't kidding. I'm still waiting for the length when bedtime prep doesn't mean an hour moisturizing and re-twisting my hair.




Girl the two weeks I tried my hand at twistouts was nothing nice.  If you don't retwist at night I wake up to a shrunken mess and if I do twist, I have product overload and my hair starts to feel terrible.  I'm at a loss...my wng's looks good on days 1-3 and then it's rinse and repeat.  I just don't feel like it anymore.  Why me!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 30, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Girl the two weeks I tried my hand at twistouts was nothing nice.  If you don't retwist at night I wake up to a shrunken mess and if I do twist, I have product overload and my hair starts to feel terrible.  I'm at a loss...my wng's looks good on days 1-3 and then it's rinse and repeat.  I just don't feel like it anymore.  Why me!!


Why us, you mean. I can't even get a wng to last overnight!


----------



## Guinan (Oct 30, 2015)

^^^yeah, my wng's are still a hit or miss. No matter the length, I usually have to ALWAYS re-wet and re-scrunch it in the morning. Really the only time that I can just shake it and go is when it's 3-4 days old and I stretch the heck out of my curls with shea butter. I REALLY wish I would have learned that technique when I had a TWA.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 31, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Why us, you mean. I can't even get a wng to last overnight!



What did you do to get passed this stage; the 3-6" stage"??  I need to have a heart to heart conversation with my husband because something has to give.  If I'm going to continue this journey without weave/wigs/braids then he's just going to have to deal with me walking around with my hair twisted up through the winter.  Not the cute twists, I'm talking about the post wash and stretch twists.  Now that hat season is here, I can just pop on a beanie when I leave the house and only unravel when I need to. 

The struggle is getting so real!  My hair was so dry all week, like NOTHING penetrated it.  Today detangling was a nightmare and I lost more hair than ever before.  Notted ends and tons of shed hair so no more weekly washes without detaingling.  I need a big hug y'all!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 31, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> What did you do to get passed this stage; the 3-6" stage"??  I need to have a heart to heart conversation with my husband because something has to give.  If I'm going to continue this journey without weave/wigs/braids then he's just going to have to deal with me walking around with my hair twisted up through the winter.  Not the cute twists, I'm talking about the post wash and stretch twists.  Now that hat season is here, I can just pop on a beanie when I leave the house and only unravel when I need to.
> 
> The struggle is getting so real!  My hair was so dry all week, like NOTHING penetrated it.  Today detangling was a nightmare and I lost more hair than ever before.  Notted ends and tons of shed hair so no more weekly washes without detaingling.  I need a big hug y'all!


BIG HUG, KIWI!  
Truthfully, braid outs worked better for me at that stage. Still a lot of work. 
I can't do wigs or weaves.  I had way more bad hair days than good hair days.  MHM was a big help but I only got a decent look on day one. TBH, I HAD to wet my hair daily and i had a fro even after a braid out. I had to adjust my expectations. No matter what I did 9 times out of 10 it was going to be a fro.  I had to accept that and my husband was patient and loving.  He knew I was struggling. I'm still struggling but I think I'm winning more than losing.  I bought a steamer and I'm using Nexxus Emergencee after clarifying about twice a month with KK Come Clean and steaming with a DC.  I've found that gels don't work for me, I have to use a curl cream and I'm using PM SS to seal.  I'm only using clay about once a month or so.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 31, 2015)

Thank you @Cattypus1 !!  Yeah my husband has been very supportive too, I'm just concerned I'll become unattractive with plaits in my head all the time, Lol!

Today was a good day surprisingly.  I washed with AIA coconut cowash, DC with the NG kiwi conditioner, clay treatment, kckt undiluted, Oyin hair dew and my Shea butter mix.  I had my 12 year old help with the back and we finished in Mo time.  My hair is soft!  I decided to leave the plaits in and go out today as Rosie The Riveter, HAHA!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 1, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thank you @Cattypus1 !!  Yeah my husband has been very supportive too, I'm just concerned I'll become unattractive with plaits in my head all the time, Lol!
> 
> Today was a good day surprisingly.  I washed with AIA coconut cowash, DC with the NG kiwi conditioner, clay treatment, kckt undiluted, Oyin hair dew and my Shea butter mix.  I had my 12 year old help with the back and we finished in Mo time.  My hair is soft!  I decided to leave the plaits in and go out today as Rosie The Riveter, HAHA!!


Rosie the Riveter, I love it!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> What did you do to get passed this stage; the 3-6" stage"??  I need to have a heart to heart conversation with my husband because something has to give.  If I'm going to continue this journey without weave/wigs/braids then he's just going to have to deal with me walking around with my hair twisted up through the winter.  Not the cute twists, I'm talking about the post wash and stretch twists.  Now that hat season is here, I can just pop on a beanie when I leave the house and only unravel when I need to.
> 
> The struggle is getting so real!  My hair was so dry all week, like NOTHING penetrated it.  Today detangling was a nightmare and I lost more hair than ever before.  Notted ends and tons of shed hair so no more weekly washes without detaingling.  I need a big hug y'all!


 yeah have a talk with your husband. You need to have some peace with your hair. That's why I keep mine in flat twist.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm not ready to ruin my color just yet so I washed tonight with an ACV mix. I washed twice since I had a lot of product on my hair. My ends felt sort of brittle so I lathered on Giovanni leave-in, wet it a little and then baggied. I think this helped a bit. Added some oil and then twisted with Jane Carter curl cream. I'm back in flat twist.

Since it's getting cooler out, I'm probably going to switch to washing 1x a week if I can get away with it. I will see how my scalp deals with that.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Nov 2, 2015)

I've been totally MIA for ages.

Had a major setback after flatironing my hair last year and had terrible heat damage.  I ended up cutting most of it out but still had a lot left.  I stopped MHMing and went back to my old regimen.  I did a lot of curl former sets and twistouts with bantu knots on the end to blend the textures.  Now, the damage is almost gone and I think I can wash and go again.  MHM got me over the growth plateau and I had finally made it to APL.  I think keeping my scalp clean and the constant hydration helped my hair so much.  My hair is super sensitive to flat ironing no matter what I do so I shouldn't have been surprised with the damage.

Today I did the original MHM.  I use Trader Joe's TTT as my conditioner and Camille Rose Curl Maker as my gel.

My hair looks okay  Definitely back to square one on hydration.  The ends curled up the about 1/3 of the way up nothing but frizz. The left side still has some damage but it's workable.  I'm aiming to wash and go 3x a week of the full regimen until I'm more hydrated and then back to once or twice a week doing a modified MHM or cowash. I hope to get back to full APL by next summer.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 2, 2015)

@pelohello I had to tell you that I tried the second style with the criss-crossed cornrows that look like a head band...I can cornrow with the best offer them but I braided them so tight that after 24 hours I had to take them down, LOL. My scalp is still sore. It was cute though.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 3, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> @pelohello I had to tell you that I tried the second style with the criss-crossed cornrows that look like a head band...I can cornrow with the best offer them but I braided them so tight that after 24 hours I had to take them down, LOL. My scalp is still sore. It was cute though.



Same here, I noticed I have a very sore scalp when I do anything to my hair besides a WNG.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> yeah have a talk with your husband. You need to have some peace with your hair. That's why I keep mine in flat twist.



Thanks!  He doesn't want me to go back to relaxing or wear what he calls a hair hat.  I'm going to find a solution that I can be happy with and not cause damage because the way my edges are set up....


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 3, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Same here, I noticed I have a very sore scalp when I do anything to my hair besides a WNG.


Yep, I guess it's so spoiled being free with no pulling...


----------



## hairtimes5 (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm so late but I just saw that I missed a flash sale at Naturelle Grow the Friday before last. Guess I have to wait to black Friday. I need to stock up on clay and deep conditioner. In other news...I'm tired of wngs. I think I have enough length now for flat twists updos. I used to wear them a lot after I big chopped. Need to find someone to do them though. For some reason when I flat twist my own hair, the left side doesn't look as nice as the right. I never thought I'd say this but I kinda want my hair to grow back. Not long though, I actually want it to be at the awkward length but still short at the nape. I guess like a grown out tapered cut.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Nov 4, 2015)

Random pics I took about a week ago after cleansing my hair.


----------



## DiamondAura (Nov 5, 2015)

op, can you tell me how you got your hair like that in your avi? Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 7, 2015)

Full MHM today, got my CLT on.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 8, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Full MHM today, got my CLT on.



Nice and you're so pretty!  YoUR CLT is white?  Mine looks like coca cola, Lol.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 8, 2015)

My plaits are still in and I'm happy.  I look crazy outdoors with my pretty scarf on everyday but I don't care what people may say or think about me.  My hair is nicely stretched which will significantly reduce tangles, knots and breakage.  Yesterday I cleansed and DC in plaits and retwisting was finally a breeze!  I won't wear my hair down unless I need to be cute and cannot wear a beanie/ scarf.  My only goals right now is to continue to hydrate and reduce the number of plaits I have to make to 8.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 8, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Nice and you're so pretty!  YoUR CLT is white?  Mine looks like coca cola, Lol.


You're very sweet, @KiWiStyle, thank you. Mine is usually a little bit more cocoa colored but I ended up using the entire 24 oz  container of yogurt but I didn't increase the Braggs or the baking soda.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Nov 8, 2015)

I did something last night that I haven't done in over a year...comb my hair. I've been finger detangling since my first attempt at MHM in July 2014. My hair actually felt a little different afterwards, it was a good different. I did a flexi rod set which is why I wanted to thoroughly detangle. As for the set...my hair is very much used to wngs and curls up a lot so trying to get the hair to stay on the rod as opposed to the curls literally popping off was hard.  The ends came out a little bushy as a result but as usual when you don't like your hair is when you get the most compliments.


----------



## trebell (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello ladies, 
I've been protective styling, so I've been off my regimen. I wanted to do a protein treatment before my next protective style. If I wanted to do the cherry lola treatment after taking my hair down, do I wash it first? And is this okay in the MHM process? I was going to do all the steps this weekend. TIA
T


----------



## SimJam (Nov 13, 2015)

Hay Everyone, I did the full 7 day MHM about a year ago and then continued with the weekly maintenance for about 5 – 6 months after … I never reached Max Hydration all throughout my head , there were sections like my nape area, hairline and a few odd patches in between that were either fully hydrated or very close. 

I gave up on it when I noticed my scalp being very sensitive with some areas that would have huge scabs (yep yuck !!) I narrowed it down to the baking soda being too harsh and buildup on my scalp.


What I do now is to use only MHM approved products (and a sulphate free shampoo once a month) and occasionally I will do a clay wash and even less frequently (maybe 2 times for the year a cherry lola). 


Benefits … almost no SSKs, more moisturized hair, almost no split ends and all this for me means length retention!!!! Also less frizzy hair


*The Approved products I use are:*
Bentonite clay
Tresseme Naturals Conditioner
Giovanni Direct LI 
Crece Pelo Natural Conditioner
Kinky Kurly Knot Today and Curling Custard
Jane Carter Nourish and Shine


*Unapproved  Products:*
Random Hair Veda products that Im still using up
Crème of Nature Agron Oil Shampoo
Eco Styler Gel (on edges)
random edge control products


----------



## trebell (Nov 13, 2015)

I just cleansed my hair with bakin soda and conditioner and did CLT.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 13, 2015)

trebell said:


> View attachment 342319 I just cleansed my hair with bakin soda and conditioner and did CLT.


Love the color and the curls!


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 14, 2015)

@trebell that color is gorgeous!!  

Clay wash with s.bentonite and rhassoul this morning, followed by my Kinky Curly standby's. Sat under a cool hood dryer for almost two hours and still, I'm not completely dry but dry enough to go out without discomfort. I keep forgetting to plug my sensitive ears when I'm doing cold air drying & now they feel a bit yucky. Will post a hair pic later.
My hair seems to respond best to being in a protective style half the week, midweek wash and then wng the rest of the week, or vice versa.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 14, 2015)

trebell said:


> View attachment 342319 I just cleansed my hair with bakin soda and conditioner and did CLT.



Ur curls and hair color look so pretty!!!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2015)

Not really doing MHM right now because I'm trying to extend the life of my color.  But I did add a little baking soda to my conditioner today which I haven't done in months. I washed with AIA Cleansing Pudding with my flat twist still in. Then I used a reconstructor for 10 minutes. Now I'm sitting with the conditioner on for about 20 minutes.

I thought about doing a clct but I remembered I hadn't done a real reconstructor after my color. Maybe I will do clct during the holiday.


----------



## trebell (Nov 14, 2015)

Thank you!!! I ended up twisting it. The shrinkage is real.




Cattypus1 said:


> Love the color and the curls!





MeaWea said:


> @trebell that color is gorgeous!!
> 
> Clay wash with s.bentonite and rhassoul this morning, followed by my Kinky Curly standby's. Sat under a cool hood dryer for almost two hours and still, I'm not completely dry but dry enough to go out without discomfort. I keep forgetting to plug my sensitive ears when I'm doing cold air drying & now they feel a bit yucky. Will post a hair pic later.
> My hair seems to respond best to being in a protective style half the week, midweek wash and then wng the rest of the week, or vice versa.





pelohello said:


> Ur curls and hair color look so pretty!!!


----------



## Guinan (Nov 17, 2015)

I ordered 1 pound of rhassoul clay off of Amazon. I can't wait to try it. I hope it mixes well with ACV


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 18, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I ordered 1 pound of rhassoul clay off of Amazon. I can't wait to try it. I hope it mixes well with ACV


Mine does pretty well.


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 21, 2015)

Any suggestions for more moisturizing approved, leave-ins or cream stylers? 
I'm finding both Kinky Curly Knot Today and Camille Rose Moisture Milk to be insufficient. I tried the CR Moisture Butter and HATED IT. It left my hair feeling so coated and heavy I washed it out the next day and passed it on to a friend with a TWA, who's loving it.
I also made the mistake of using the Aztec Clay in my last wash and my hair is not happy with me for it. The sodium bentonite is definitely more drying than the rhassoul can make up for so back to calcium bentonite for me.  I'm also considering adding oils back into my mix for the winter.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 21, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> Any suggestions for more moisturizing approved, leave-ins or cream stylers?
> I'm finding both Kinky Curly Knot Today and Camille Rose Moisture Milk to be insufficient. I tried the CR Moisture Butter and HATED IT. It left my hair feeling so coated and heavy I washed it out the next day and passed it on to a friend with a TWA, who's loving it.
> I also made the mistake of using the Aztec Clay in my last wash and my hair is not happy with me for it. The sodium bentonite is definitely more drying than the rhassoul can make up for so back to calcium bentonite for me.  I'm also considering adding oils back into my mix for the winter.


I like Oyin Hair Dew.  Both mine and my daughter's 4b/c hair love it. I use it as a leave-in and moisturizer.


----------



## Ajna (Nov 21, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> Any suggestions for more moisturizing approved, leave-ins or cream stylers?
> I'm finding both Kinky Curly Knot Today and Camille Rose Moisture Milk to be insufficient. I tried the CR Moisture Butter and HATED IT. It left my hair feeling so coated and heavy I washed it out the next day and passed it on to a friend with a TWA, who's loving it.
> I also made the mistake of using the Aztec Clay in my last wash and my hair is not happy with me for it. The sodium bentonite is definitely more drying than the rhassoul can make up for so back to calcium bentonite for me.  I'm also considering adding oils back into my mix for the winter.



Personally I found after I condition or clay wash, I use oil and saturate my hair then I rinse out the excess, then proceed to my watered down leave in. My hair stays for more moisturized than and leave in alone. 
HTH


----------



## Ajna (Nov 21, 2015)

I have not been around for a bit but I am still on the MHM - maybe a bit modified though to keep it simple.
For example I wash about twice a week, once with clay and once with a DC, oil then leave in and gel, I still henna about once every 4-6 weeks, and I spritz my hair daily with rose water and a little oil or leave in. 
So while I love it and my hair is stronger and has a much better curl pattern life is going to get crazy over the next month so I think I am going to get braids for the next few month.

Does anyone have any tips for maintaining lo-po hair in braids??


----------



## Guinan (Nov 21, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> Any suggestions for more moisturizing approved, leave-ins or cream stylers?
> I'm finding both Kinky Curly Knot Today and Camille Rose Moisture Milk to be insufficient. I tried the CR Moisture Butter and HATED IT. It left my hair feeling so coated and heavy I washed it out the next day and passed it on to a friend with a TWA, who's loving it.
> I also made the mistake of using the Aztec Clay in my last wash and my hair is not happy with me for it. The sodium bentonite is definitely more drying than the rhassoul can make up for so back to calcium bentonite for me.  I'm also considering adding oils back into my mix for the winter.


 
For my leave-in  I use my DC (tressume unruly). I just dont rinse out my DC. For my styler I usually use homemade FSG (approved), camile rose curl marker (I'm not too sure if it's approved) or botanical curls (non-approved).


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 21, 2015)

Ajna said:


> Personally I found after I condition or clay wash, I use oil and saturate my hair then I rinse out the excess, then proceed to my watered down leave in. My hair stays for more moisturized than and leave in alone.
> HTH


I thought about oils/oil rinsing but I have yet to find an _inexpensive _one that doesn't make me break out.  All of the commonly used carrier oils (coconut, olive, jojoba, etc) cause huge cystic acne at my hair line and where ever it sits on my facial skin. I can use a bit of olive oil in my clay because it's not a lot or sitting on my skin. Pumpkin seed oil is the only oil that hasn't messed with my skin but it's expensive; neither has castor oil but I'm only recently using it on my edges. 



pelohello said:


> For my leave-in  I use my DC (tressume unruly). I just dont rinse out my DC. For my styler I usually use homemade FSG (approved), camile rose curl marker (I'm not too sure if it's approved) or botanical curls (non-approved).


My Target always has just one sad bottle of the CR curl maker on the shelf and I always hesitate..... I want to try it, for the novelty of the pump alone because I hate handling slippery bottles while doing my hair. I don't think it is approved but..... meh. 
Your tresemme... do you mean the new one, something-something unleashed or untamed? How do you like it? I want to try it but have too many other things to work on using up (like a 32oz jar of the Crece Pelo conditioner). 

I did order the Giovanni Leave-In to try this week. It'll be here in time for my midweek wash for the holiday.


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 21, 2015)

I got it wrong- the Aztec Clay *IS *the calcium bentonite. Realized this going through and prepping for tomorrow's wash. 
I have a jar of Indian Healing Clay that is the sodium bentonite; it just seems to work better with the rhassoul clay.



MeaWea said:


> Any suggestions for more moisturizing approved, leave-ins or cream stylers?
> I'm finding both Kinky Curly Knot Today and Camille Rose Moisture Milk to be insufficient. I tried the CR Moisture Butter and HATED IT. It left my hair feeling so coated and heavy I washed it out the next day and passed it on to a friend with a TWA, who's loving it.
> I also made the mistake of using the Aztec Clay in my last wash and my hair is not happy with me for it. The sodium bentonite is definitely more drying than the rhassoul can make up for so back to calcium bentonite for me.  I'm also considering adding oils back into my mix for the winter.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 21, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> I thought about oils/oil rinsing but I have yet to find an _inexpensive _one that doesn't make me break out.  All of the commonly used carrier oils (coconut, olive, jojoba, etc) cause huge cystic acne at my hair line and where ever it sits on my facial skin. I can use a bit of olive oil in my clay because it's not a lot or sitting on my skin. Pumpkin seed oil is the only oil that hasn't messed with my skin but it's expensive; neither has castor oil but I'm only recently using it on my edges.
> 
> 
> My Target always has just one sad bottle of the CR curl maker on the shelf and I always hesitate..... I want to try it, for the novelty of the pump alone because I hate handling slippery bottles while doing my hair. I don't think it is approved but..... meh.
> ...


 

I completely forgot about giovanni leave-in! The giovanni is an awesome leave-in. Just make sure you dilute it. The tressume conditioner is the perfectly undone (I think that's the name) conditioner that I have been using. I stick to the MHM measurements of 2 oz conditioner and 6-8oz of water (I think that's the water measurements).  Diluting my conditioners and leave-ins were my AHA! moment.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 21, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> I got it wrong- the Aztec Clay *IS *the calcium bentonite. Realized this going through and prepping for tomorrow's wash.
> I have a jar of Indian Healing Clay that is the sodium bentonite; it just seems to work better with the rhassoul clay.


 
What are the differences that you noticed with the betonite clay vs the rhassoul clay? I just ordered a pound of rhassoul clay. I had been using the Aztec clay since I've started doing MHM but always wanted to experiment using different clays.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 21, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I ordered 1 pound of rhassoul clay off of Amazon. I can't wait to try it. I hope it mixes well with ACV



ACV makes the clay runny and I find rhassoul gets really runny with ACV so you don't need much at all.


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 21, 2015)

pelohello said:


> What are the differences that you noticed with the betonite clay vs the rhassoul clay? I just ordered a pound of rhassoul clay. I had been using the Aztec clay since I've started doing MHM but always wanted to experiment using different clays.


To me, it seems like there's more difference between sodium bentonite and calcium bentonite. The sodium bentonite seems more moisturizing and the rhassoul just bumps it up a notch. With the calcium bentonite, I end up with frizzy hair at the top of my head. 
I've only ever used my rhassoul in combination with other clays. 


AbsyBlvd said:


> ACV makes the clay runny and I find rhassoul gets really runny with ACV so you don't need much at all.


I didn't know that!! I've never done the clay wash w/o acv that I can recall...... 
I was back on the MHM site and the suggested consistency is less runny but not quite pancake batter thickness.... I was going with runnier because my rinse technique was seriously lacking & runnier leaves less clay residue on my scalp.


----------



## Ajna (Nov 21, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> I thought about oils/oil rinsing but I have yet to find an _inexpensive _one that doesn't make me break out.  All of the commonly used carrier oils (coconut, olive, jojoba, etc) cause huge cystic acne at my hair line and where ever it sits on my facial skin. I can use a bit of olive oil in my clay because it's not a lot or sitting on my skin. Pumpkin seed oil is the only oil that hasn't messed with my skin but it's expensive; neither has castor oil but I'm only recently using it on my edges.



Oooo breaking out is no good! This is not quite like an oil rinse per say it is more like I take about two or three tablespoons of oil usually I take a little castor oil and almond, avocado or EVOO and then I apply it while my hair is soaking wet.  I just pour it into my palm then I rake it through and rinse. Rinsing it seems to get out the excess but just enough seems to stay. When I do an oil rinse I use a lot more oil like 1/4 cup and I let that sit for about 30-40 minutes.

If you do decide to try it maybe focus on the bottom half of your hair so maybe it won't mess with your hair line.

Either way keep at it you will find just want you need


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 22, 2015)

I know my hair is becoming more hydrated because my hair has coils after clarifying and stays coiled with tons of conditioner and steaming.  I'm not sure what's contributing to the added hydration; more length or my new regimen with my whipped shea butter mix.  Doing the mhm or revised version especially with only approved products didn't help hydrate my hair much, I think the whipped Shea butter was the game changer for me. My hair is plaited and covered 99% of the time now.

Today I clarified, applied my clay and rinsed immediately after I detangled, applied my DC and set under the steamer for 20 minutes.  I just gave my hair and scalp a clean start for the next 4 weeks or so, then its rinse and repeat.  I think I'm out the TWA phase but won't officially call it until my 1 year BC anniversary on December 19th!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 22, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I know my hair is becoming more hydrated because my hair has coils after clarifying and stays coiled with tons of conditioner and steaming.  I'm not sure what's contributing to the added hydration; more length or my new regimen with my whipped shea butter mix.  Doing the mhm or revised version especially with only approved products didn't help hydrate my hair much, I think the whipped Shea butter was the game changer for me. My hair is plaited and covered 99% of the time now.
> 
> Today I clarified, applied my clay and rinsed immediately after I detangled, applied my DC and set under the steamer for 20 minutes.  I just gave my hair and scalp a clean start for the next 4 weeks or so, then its rinse and repeat.  I think I'm out the TWA phase but won't officially call it until my *1 year BC anniversary on December 19th!*


WOW!  @KiWiStyle i can't believe it's been that long!  What is in your Shea butter mix?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 22, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> WOW!  @KiWiStyle i can't believe it's been that long!  What is in your Shea butter mix?



@Cattypus1, IKR!!  I use Naptural85 recipe.


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 23, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I know my hair is becoming more hydrated because my hair has coils after clarifying and stays coiled with tons of conditioner and steaming.  I'm not sure what's contributing to the added hydration; more length or my new regimen with my whipped shea butter mix.  Doing the mhm or revised version especially with only approved products didn't help hydrate my hair much, I think the whipped Shea butter was the game changer for me. My hair is plaited and covered 99% of the time now.
> 
> Today I clarified, applied my clay and rinsed immediately after I detangled, applied my DC and set under the steamer for 20 minutes.  I just gave my hair and scalp a clean start for the next 4 weeks or so, then its rinse and repeat.  I think I'm out the TWA phase but won't officially call it until my 1 year BC anniversary on December 19th!



I'm so glad to hear that!! Congrats! 

My co-worker has been having issues very similar to yours with MHM so I've been listening for any tips I can pass on to her. I told her she had a hair twin here, now I can tell her to continue to be encouraged.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Nov 25, 2015)

@MeaWea had to laugh about the lonely bottle of CR curl maker, mine always has that one bottle too, at the most two. 

So the last 2 times I did my hair I skipped the leave-in. I loved the look of it but not the feel so I'm going back to using a leave-in. I think the problem is that I'm too heavy-handed with it so I'll try to use less. 

Anybody heard of Hairizon? I used to order Hello Curly from there. Anywho I was visiting my in-laws in NC last weekend and while at the mall I saw the Hairizon store. They sell all kinds of natural goodies there. They just created their own gel called You Go Curl and the owner gave me a sample. Used it last wash. My curls were poppin all over the place but alas it was too crunchy for me. I was able to scrunch it out though. All in all it's a nice gel but I'll be sticking to my CR curl maker since I can get it on the ground.

I think I mentioned this last yr around this time but I can just about literally feel my hair drying out with all the heat. Time to pull out the humidifier at night.  I'm baggying today for some added moisture and will probably do my hair in the morning. So bored with my hair these days...


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 30, 2015)

So... I'm still here.  Since about August, I've been in wigs and crochet braids, so... not too much going on. I'm doing my first wash since taking down the crochets now. I'm doing a protein treatment, clarify, dc and then I'll start MHM'ing tomorrow. I'll do the whole week and then put some more crochets in. (I'm on a personal PS challenge for retention, plus it's winter. I want a whole new head of hair by spring. )


----------



## Ajna (Nov 30, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> So... I'm still here.  Since about August, I've been in wigs and crochet braids, so... not too much going on. I'm doing my first wash since taking down the crochets now. I'm doing a protein treatment, clarify, dc and then I'll start MHM'ing tomorrow. I'll do the whole week and then put some more crochets in. (I'm on a personal PS challenge for retention, plus it's winter. I want a whole new head of hair by spring. )



How long do you leave the crochets in?
And can you wash your hair with them in? I was considering them but I was concerned because I am taking a diving class in January so that means I will need to rinse and condition my hair.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 30, 2015)

Ajna said:


> How long do you leave the crochets in?
> And can you wash your hair with them in? I was considering them but I was concerned because I am taking a diving class in January so that means I will need to rinse and condition my hair.


I had them in around 6 wks, iirc. I didn't really wash my hair when I had them in.  I used some stuff I got from Sally's, but for the most part, I left it alone. It was my first time with them and my hair traditionally does well in protective styles (not counting my naturally fine edges). I figured I'd leave it in for a while, let it do what it do, and assess after a while.  

It seems like it fared well. My hair feels strong and I retained a lot of growth. Overall, I enjoyed the ease and will do it again.


----------



## Ajna (Nov 30, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I had them in around 6 wks, iirc. I didn't really wash my hair when I had them in.  I used some stuff I got from Sally's, but for the most part, I left it alone. It was my first time with them and my hair traditionally does well in protective styles (not counting my naturally fine edges). I figured I'd leave it in for a while, let it do what it do, and assess after a while.
> 
> It seems like it fared well. My hair feels strong and I retained a lot of growth. Overall, I enjoyed the ease and will do it again.



Thank you for sharing! Yeah I think I best try that after my swim class!


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 30, 2015)

Ajna said:


> Thank you for sharing! Yeah I think I best try that after my swim class!


I'm having some technical issues, but when I get it together, I'll post pics and discuss my take down. After all that MHM'ing, I didn't know if I'd be able to stand not getting to my hair. I also was concerned about dryness. But my sebum came through strong, so yay, and my hair popped right back. Hmm, I guess it really was well-moisturized before I put the crochets in. I'm kinda proud of that.

Yeah, it probably wouldn't be good for your purposes now. Maybe wigs (if you're comfortable with them).


----------



## Ajna (Nov 30, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I'm having some technical issues, but when I get it together, I'll post pics and discuss my take down. After all that MHM'ing, I didn't know if I'd be able to stand not getting to my hair. I also was concerned about dryness. But my sebum came through strong, so yay, and my hair popped right back. Hmm, I guess it really was well-moisturized before I put the crochets in. I'm kinda proud of that.
> 
> Yeah, it probably wouldn't be good for your purposes now. Maybe wigs (if you're comfortable with them).



I think I will probably stick with the wash and go routine I have and wear a swim hat hopefully my hair won't get wet at all (probably wishful thinking lol) 
Wigs can be tough for me because my hair needs to be braided tight or I get the lumps lol. So not cute!!


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 2, 2015)

Friday night I removed my wig and bagged overnight. On Saturday, I undid my plaits and shampooed (diluted). I DCd for a while and then in my laziness, I just added my clay mix (s. bentonite and rhassoul + silk amino acids and a little apple cider vinegar) on top. After about 30mins, I washed it out, oiled, rinsed and gelled. I put my canerows back in and the wig has been reapplied.

I haven't really worn my hair loose since August (been wigging) but progress seems slow. The difference in length between the lower and upper sections of my hair is starting to look crazy. I haven't worn it straight but knowing is slightly jarring. I don't want to cut it yet but I can feel the urge rising because I want to like the shape when I wear it out. Here's a bad pic of my wet hair before gel. There is evidence of the shelf lol.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Friday night I removed my wig and bagged overnight. On Saturday, I undid my plaits and shampooed (diluted). I DCd for a while and then in my laziness, I just added my clay mix (s. bentonite and rhassoul + silk amino acids and a little apple cider vinegar) on top. After about 30mins, I washed it out, oiled, rinsed and gelled. I put my canerows back in and the wig has been reapplied.
> 
> I haven't really worn my hair loose since August (been wigging) but progress seems slow. The difference in length between the lower and upper sections of my hair is starting to look crazy. I haven't worn it straight but knowing is slightly jarring. I don't want to cut it yet but I can feel the urge rising because I want to like the shape when I wear it out. Here's a bad pic of my wet hair before gel. There is evidence of the shelf lol.


I'm sure your hair is much longer than you imagine and growing quite nicely from what I can see.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2015)

I did a mud wash with rhassoul and then DCd with Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends. I have really nice coils with the clay in. Not sure what I need to do to retain them. Maybe just using gel would work but I'm think I am going to wait until it warms up to try another wng. I'm doing a curlformer set tonight.

Terraveda Organix modified their max hydration bundle and shortened it from 7 products to 5. So I bought the new low porosity bundle on Black Friday. If I get it by next weekend, I will try it out and I may do a wng then to test the product out.


----------



## LavenderMint (Dec 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I did a mud wash with rhassoul and then DCd with Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends. I have really nice coils with the clay in. Not sure what I need to do to retain them. Maybe just using gel would work but I'm think I am going to wait until it warms up to try another wng. I'm doing a curlformer set tonight.
> 
> Terraveda Organix modified their max hydration bundle and shortened it from 7 products to 5. So I bought the new low porosity bundle on Black Friday. If I get it by next weekend, I will try it out and I may do a wng then to test the product out.


I  saw the post on IG that DubaiDee did about the Terra Vida organix stuff and was very curious. At t
his point, I'm getting tired of the prep time required for wash day & letting it deter me from the mid week wash. I'm contemplating getting a bottle of Terressentials just for midweek but I'd be willing to try other products.

How do you like that DC? I have a giant jar of Crece Pelo to work through but I still like trying new deep conditioners or leave-ins.


----------



## LavenderMint (Dec 2, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Friday night I removed my wig and bagged overnight. On Saturday, I undid my plaits and shampooed (diluted). I DCd for a while and then in my laziness, I just added my clay mix (s. bentonite and rhassoul + silk amino acids and a little apple cider vinegar) on top. After about 30mins, I washed it out, oiled, rinsed and gelled. I put my canerows back in and the wig has been reapplied.
> 
> I haven't really worn my hair loose since August (been wigging) but progress seems slow. The difference in length between the lower and upper sections of my hair is starting to look crazy. I haven't worn it straight but knowing is slightly jarring. I don't want to cut it yet but I can feel the urge rising because I want to like the shape when I wear it out. Here's a bad pic of my wet hair before gel. There is evidence of the shelf lol.


I hate when people tell me that they don't see what I perceive as a flaw or personal shortcoming.... But I don't see the shelf. Your hair looks great!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> I  saw the post on IG that DubaiDee did about the Terra Vida organix stuff and was very curious. At t
> his point, I'm getting tired of the prep time required for wash day & letting it deter me from the mid week wash. I'm contemplating getting a bottle of Terressentials just for midweek but I'd be willing to try other products.
> 
> How do you like that DC? I have a giant jar of Crece Pelo to work through but I still like trying new deep conditioners or leave-ins.


I love the Herbal Blends. Right now its the only DC in my stash. I didn't care for her other conditioners but I really like this one.

I will provide a review on the Terra Veda when I use it.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks @faithVA and @MeaWea. I can see the growth, but my hair appears 3-4 inches shorter than the longer strands (I haven't measured). The hair on top of my head grows so much slower than the hair lower down. I am trying to wait it out and see how it looks much longer but I'm not feeling the look right now. Thankfully, I'm hiding under the wig for the minute. From the comments my mum's been making, she's not feeling it lol smh.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 3, 2015)

Hey ladies! I haven't posted in awhile cuz I'm protective styling until spring. I've been wearing twist and leaving them in 2-4 weeks depending on my mood.

I just wanted to let ya'll know that I also purchased the Terra Veda Organix bundle on Black Friday but I got the high porosity bundle. @faithVA I'll give a review on the high porosity version that way we'll have both reviews for each porosity type. I'm excited to try her line and I've heard good reviews so I'll keep you ladies posted .


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I did a mud wash with rhassoul and then DCd with Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends. I have really nice coils with the clay in. Not sure what I need to do to retain them. Maybe just using gel would work but I'm think I am going to wait until it warms up to try another wng. I'm doing a curlformer set tonight.
> 
> Terraveda Organix modified their max hydration bundle and shortened it from 7 products to 5. So I bought the new low porosity bundle on Black Friday. If I get it by next weekend, I will try it out and I may do a wng then to test the product out.


I found that when I was doing MHM regularly, I needed to do the clay after the DC. For some reason the curls never stayed for me the other way around.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I found that when I was doing MHM regularly, I needed to do the clay after the DC. For some reason the curls never stayed for me the other way around.


I don't have coils after I rinse no matter what I do. I don't usually use conditioner so its not the culprit. I've done the original MHM which did the mud after. I've done conditioner after. I've done thin conditioners, water down, etc. I've done the modified with just clay. Once I rinse out the clay any definition seen with the clay is gone. And I've been doing MHM at least 1.5 years. 

I probably need to try protein every two weeks but I will try that next year.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 3, 2015)

@faithVA DubaiDee seems to have a method that can't loose. Every head she shows seems to get immediate definition after one or two rounds. Recently, I've been stagnant when it comes to DIY mixes and trying new things but I think I will try a few of her recipes next year to see how my hair takes them.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @faithVA DubaiDee seems to have a method that can't loose. Every head she shows seems to get immediate definition after one or two rounds. Recently, I've been stagnant when it comes to DIY mixes and trying new things but I think I will try a few of her recipes next year to see how my hair takes them.


Let me know how it goes. She does have great success. During the spring I worked with her one on one via phone to see if I could figure out what's wrong. We didn't come up with anything conclusive. I'm hoping the Terra Veda along with some additional length helps.

If not I will get back to full MHM in the spring.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I don't have coils after I rinse no matter what I do. I don't usually use conditioner so its not the culprit. I've done the original MHM which did the mud after. I've done conditioner after. I've done thin conditioners, water down, etc. I've done the modified with just clay. Once I rinse out the clay any definition seen with the clay is gone. And I've been doing MHM at least 1.5 years.
> 
> I probably need to try protein every two weeks but I will try that next year.


@faithVA my hair does the exact same thing! Shoot I started MHM way before you!   Maybe we just have special hair! Hopefully the TVO products will help us keep our curls after rinsing out the clay.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Dec 3, 2015)

Haven't washed my hair since last Wednesday, I've been wearing twists under a beanie. At night I put on a plastic cap under my satin cap. This is what I did the winter before last and I think I'm going to do it this winter too. I'll take the twists down for a twist out for special occasions, other than that I'm just tired of messing with my hair. I want to get a trim soon though.


----------



## Ajna (Dec 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I don't have coils after I rinse no matter what I do. I don't usually use conditioner so its not the culprit. I've done the original MHM which did the mud after. I've done conditioner after. I've done thin conditioners, water down, etc. I've done the modified with just clay. Once I rinse out the clay any definition seen with the clay is gone. And I've been doing MHM at least 1.5 years.
> 
> I probably need to try protein every two weeks but I will try that next year.



Interesting. This summer when I was sailing over the summer and came to the harsh reality of to much salt and a water shortage I had to get really creative. So I did a beer rinse.  Basically I used beer instead of clay or shampoo let it sit for 5-10 mins then I rinsed it out applied conditioner and it left me with curls. The other one I used when I was trying to figure out my MHM routine was horsetail, marshmallow and green tea rinses, I would steep the herbs for about 30 minutes and my final step was the rinse, I did not rinse it out, just blotted my hair dry and added gel.

Let me know if you try it and what you think.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2015)

Ajna said:


> Interesting. This summer when I was sailing over the summer and came to the harsh reality of to much salt and a water shortage I had to get really creative. So I did a beer rinse.  Basically I used beer instead of clay or shampoo let it sit for 5-10 mins then I rinsed it out applied conditioner and it left me with curls. The other one I used when I was trying to figure out my MHM routine was horsetail, marshmallow and green tea rinses, I would steep the herbs for about 30 minutes and my final step was the rinse, I did not rinse it out, just blotted my hair dry and added gel.
> 
> Let me know if you try it and what you think.


I'm a bit confused. Did either of those help 
in some way? What is it they helped with?


----------



## Ajna (Dec 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm a bit confused. Did either of those help
> in some way? What is it they helped with?



Sorry Faith, you mention you don't have coils after rinsing. Both of these methods left me with coils and curl definition. 

With the beer I did not have the aid of gel and I left the watered down conditioner in my hair. So it was really surprising I had any definition let alone coils.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2015)

Ajna said:


> Sorry Faith, you mention you don't have coils after rinsing. Both of these methods left me with coils and curl definition.
> 
> With the beer I did not have the aid of gel and I left the watered down conditioner in my hair. So it was really surprising I had any definition let alone coils.


Ok thanks for clarifying. I will let you know if I try either.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 4, 2015)

@faithVA & @Ajna I'm definitely going to try the beer. I used to do beer rinses when I was transitioning. I can't tell you what it did. LOL


----------



## Ajna (Dec 5, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> @faithVA & @Ajna I'm definitely going to try the beer. I used to do beer rinses when I was transitioning. I can't tell you what it did. LOL



Let us know how it works for you. My hair was a cottony little bush and after two weeks of being in salt air, it really was not cooperating.  I had gotten the dryness under control with coconut milk and avocado but with no gel I had no curl. So one afternoon I had a 3/4 of a bottle of beer from the night before and thought why not, I heard it would make your hair shiny which for me was something so with no internet to guide me. I gave it a shot poured the whole thing on my head  and my curls came right back. I was so happy!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> @faithVA & @Ajna I'm definitely going to try the beer. I used to do beer rinses when I was transitioning. I can't tell you what it did. LOL


I might try it tomorrow. I think there is a beer in the pantry. I may get lazy tomorrow though. You never know


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 5, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> I'm so glad to hear that!! Congrats!
> 
> My co-worker has been having issues very similar to yours with MHM so I've been listening for any tips I can pass on to her. I told her she had a hair twin here, now I can tell her to continue to be encouraged.


Thanks, I hope my journey can help hers


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi all!  It's good to see plenty of activity here...I'm paying attention to all the new methods and products.  I'm not doing anything other than cleansing, conditioning and twisting my hair.  I don't plan to do anything else to it until the Spring aside from the few events I have planned that requires me to do something to my head.  My hair is growing nicely so I'm leaving well enough alone...I've just about given up on having any wearable wng coils at my length. I'll probably try again in the Spring but I don't have much hope for success.


----------



## Adiatasha (Dec 5, 2015)

Maximum hydration method.

Day 1


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> Maximum hydration method.
> 
> Day 1


Pretty curls. Looks good.


----------



## AJellyCake (Dec 5, 2015)

Still doing MHM. I realized that I need to wash more hair more than 1-2 times per week. It's just naturally very dry.

So to get in another wash during the week, I've been doing a modified clay wash. Just clay left my hair dry and I couldn't detangle. Now, I wet half of my hair, put conditioner in and finger detangle. Then I do the other half. Then I rinse out, starting with the first half (this takes 5-10 minutes). Then I do the clay step for as long as I can. Then rinse. Leave-in. Gel. Seems to work! I can do they two times a week and then the full MHM once a week.

I think my hair really loves rhassoul+bentonite. Half and half.

Also! I got a hair cut a few weeks ago. From grazing hip length to more WHIP/waist length with some layers. It's fun so far! I'll keep growing it out though. Also need to dust my ends.

Hope it's going well for everyone else!


----------



## Adiatasha (Dec 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Pretty curls. Looks good.




Thanks!!

I never thought my 4c coils could do this. I used akeitafitgirl method. She has a video on you tube


----------



## Adiatasha (Dec 6, 2015)

The diffusing isn't fast enough.. My hair is still wet on the inside 
Any suggestions?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 6, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> Maximum hydration method.
> 
> Day 1


Beautiful curls/coils!!!


----------



## Adiatasha (Dec 6, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Beautiful curls/coils!!!



I had a sew in for 9 weeks so I figure my hair needs the extra hydration


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2015)

AJellyCake said:


> Still doing MHM. I realized that I need to wash more hair more than 1-2 times per week. It's just naturally very dry.
> 
> So to get in another wash during the week, I've been doing a modified clay wash. Just clay left my hair dry and I couldn't detangle. Now, I wet half of my hair, put conditioner in and finger detangle. Then I do the other half. Then I rinse out, starting with the first half (this takes 5-10 minutes). Then I do the clay step for as long as I can. Then rinse. Leave-in. Gel. Seems to work! I can do they two times a week and then the full MHM once a week.
> 
> ...


Have you tried just doing a water rinse for one of those washes? or just doing the cowash.  I have found as well that I definitely don't need to leave the clay in as long.


----------



## AJellyCake (Dec 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Have you tried just doing a water rinse for one of those washes? or just doing the cowash.  I have found as well that I definitely don't need to leave the clay in as long.


Good tips! I definitely need to experiment with the clay timing. What do you think is the minimum length of time that's still effective?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2015)

AJellyCake said:


> Good tips! I definitely need to experiment with the clay timing. What do you think is the minimum length of time that's still effective?


I think leaving the clay in long enough to detangle and take a shower is long enough for most weeks. Save the extended times when you notice you need it. I would get your hair the way you like it and then every wash after that keep it in the minimum time. When you see your hair not behaving the way you need it, then extend the time a bit if you need to clarify or get extra moisture from the clay.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2015)

I haven't done a clct in months. Maybe the spring  I put it on dry hair and really worked it in. I combed my roots with a small tooth comb. That was really helpful because I can get loose hair that I just can't get with my fingers. But I only comb down 1" from the roots and then I finger detangle after that. I trimmed my ends on Friday so it was easy to finger detangle.

It's already been in for 1 hour but I will leave it in 1 hour longer. Then I will do a mud wash. I'm not going to bother with any gel. I'm going to do leave-in, oil and Design Essentials and put it back into flat twist.

If I get any coils after the clay I will take pictures.


----------



## AJellyCake (Dec 6, 2015)

I haven't done a CLT in forever either! Maybe 2 months or so? For some reason it seemed like the last two times I did it it didn't work. :'(


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2015)

AJellyCake said:


> I haven't done a CLT in forever either! Maybe 2 months or so? For some reason it seemed like the last two times I did it it didn't work. :'(


Did you perhaps change up on the ingredients? Maybe try clarifying and doing it again in the new year.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2015)

No pics. My coils were so defined with the clay in. When I rinsed I'm left with nothing but a mass of hair. But they are in there. I think they just need something heavy to weigh them down. By the time I finished with the clay I just wanted to be done. Too tired to fool with gel even if I wanted to.


----------



## AJellyCake (Dec 7, 2015)

Same ingredients. And I think I clarified with Kinky Curly Come Clean. I'll try again.  


faithVA said:


> Did you perhaps change up on the ingredients? Maybe try clarifying and doing it again in the new year.


----------



## Adiatasha (Dec 7, 2015)

faithVA said:


> No pics. My coils were so defined with the clay in. When I rinsed I'm left with nothing but a mass of hair. But they are in there. I think they just need something heavy to weigh them down. By the time I finished with the clay I just wanted to be done. Too tired to fool with gel even if I wanted to.



Which technique are you using?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> Which technique are you using?


I pretty much follow Dubaidee method. I separate the coils when the clct is in and also detangle. Left it in for about 2 hours with the last hour under a plastic cap.

Used a semi watery clay and saturate each section. Then I go through and fi get comb each section taking a small section at a time.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 7, 2015)

I haven't done a CLCT in many moons...I think I'll give it another go oppose to commercial  protein treatments.  I'm not trying to get coils but it would be nice if they're more pronounced before I twist my hair up again.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 8, 2015)

So I got an email that my TVO products should be here this week. @faithVA and I are going to test them out at the same time since I'm hi po and she is low po. I'm sure we'll be giving you guys our opinions on the products and our results so stay tuned .


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 8, 2015)

Gave up on mhm. Tired of the frequent washing. Don't think it made a difference in my hair.  Clay washing still works well for me. Not sure still about conditioner.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Dec 11, 2015)

I've been incorporating weekly steaming back into my regimen. Last week my order of NG herbal blends hadn't arrived yet so I used SM JBCO treatment masque and OMG! my hair felt the best it's ever felt. It had me wishing I could cancel the NG order but it had already shipped. Fast fwd to this morning and I steamed with the herbal blends and while my hair is soft, it is extremely poofy looking. I had mentioned a while back that I thought I was over-conditioning my hair because my wngs would be real poofy. Lo and behold, it's not over-conditioning, it's the herbal blends. Ima get through these ones I ordered but afterwards I will be using the SM JBCO masque. I love it!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 11, 2015)

hairtimes5 said:


> I've been incorporating weekly steaming back into my regimen. Last week my order of NG herbal blends hadn't arrived yet so I used SM JBCO treatment masque and OMG! my hair felt the best it's ever felt. It had me wishing I could cancel the NG order but it had already shipped. Fast fwd to this morning and I steamed with the herbal blends and while my hair is soft, it is extremely poofy looking. I had mentioned a while back that I thought I was over-conditioning my hair because my wngs would be real poofy. Lo and behold, it's not over-conditioning, it's the herbal blends. Ima get through these ones I ordered but afterwards I will be using the SM JBCO masque. I love it!


That is very interesting...I do love me some NG Herbal Blends.  I didn't particularly care for the SM products but I have never tried the JBCO masque.  I might have to give it a try.


----------



## Adiatasha (Dec 11, 2015)

MHM 
4c hair


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2015)

I got my TerraVeda Organix on Wednesday and trying it out tonight. I cowashed to detangle and then shampooed with Ion Hard Water Conditioner. I have the carmeltini in my hair now. I'm probably only going to get 2 uses out of this bottle. My hair isn't long but I have a lot of it. Also the size of my curls tends to force me to use more product than if my curls were larger or smoother.

The instructions say apply to root and then to hair. I think next time though I will apply it to my hair while in the shower and then do my roots. That way my hair will be very wet and I can smooth the product through better.

Sleeping in the carmeltini tonight and will rinse in the morning and put the mud in.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm still trying to learn this tvo process so it took me forever. I had to keep reading the directions over and over. A few more times and I will get it. It's too new of a system for me to give a good review. I think the steps are manageable once I remember what they are and practice them a few times. I had a few waves after rinsing out the carmeltini but I didn't have any noticeable definition throughout the process. I could clearly see product and water just sitting on the service of my hair  which is probably why my hair isn't hydrated.

I like the Apple Cleansing Cowash. This is something I would consider repurchasing if the whole system doesn't work for me. Since I don't have any definition the hair milk and the curl custard didn't do much for my hair as far as definition.

But I did end up with more manageable hair. After applying all the products I was able to run my fingers through my hair and position my hair for a puff. I usually cannot do that. Usually once I put in my stylers my hair is hard to move and I struggle to get my hair up into a puff.

It's been 3 hours and my hair is still wet but still soft. I'm going to let it completely dry and hope for the best.

The real test is my next full wash day to see if there is any improvement. She says that we should see improved hydration with each wash.

So far I'm feeling positive about my experience. Will update you again Xmas week.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 12, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm still trying to learn this tvo process so it took me forever. I had to keep reading the directions over and over. A few more times and I will get it. It's too new of a system for me to give a good review. I think the steps are manageable once I remember what they are and practice them a few times. I had a few waves after rinsing out the carmeltini but I didn't have any noticeable definition throughout the process. I could clearly see product and water just sitting on the service of my hair  which is probably why my hair isn't hydrated.
> 
> I like the Apple Cleansing Cowash. This is something I would consider repurchasing if the whole system doesn't work for me. Since I don't have any definition the hair milk and the curl custard didn't do much for my hair as far as definition.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see your update!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I can't wait to see your update!


I'm hoping to have something positive.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 12, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm still trying to learn this tvo process so it took me forever. I had to keep reading the directions over and over. A few more times and I will get it. It's too new of a system for me to give a good review. I think the steps are manageable once I remember what they are and practice them a few times. I had a few waves after rinsing out the carmeltini but I didn't have any noticeable definition throughout the process. I could clearly see product and water just sitting on the service of my hair  which is probably why my hair isn't hydrated.
> 
> I like the Apple Cleansing Cowash. This is something I would consider repurchasing if the whole system doesn't work for me. Since I don't have any definition the hair milk and the curl custard didn't do much for my hair as far as definition.
> 
> ...


I must have missed something...TVO?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I must have missed something...TVO?


Teraveda organix


----------



## Southernbella. (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello ladies!

*Join/Start by Posting*
1. Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube MHM?, DubaiDees Modifed MHM?, AketaFitgirls Original?, DanaB? Other? Please describe..

*DD and I are using the Pinkecube method*

2. When did you start the regimen? 
*
Yesterday*

3. How often do you do the method?

*We've done the first day and plan to do day 2 in three days *

4. Benefits seen so far

*Moisture, easy detangling, and the techniques (watering down the product and applying it with a bottle) are so helpful and make it much easier to conditioner our hair (mine is coarse and dense WL, hers is fine and dense BSL)*

5. Anything else you would like to share.

*Just that I'm happy to have found this!*

6. Starting Photo

7. Current Picture if you have one.

8. List your steps and products. New comers may find this helpful when looking at products and modifications. 

*1) cleanse with BS added to V05 strawberries and cream con (US) and water

2) Deep condition with Tressemme Naturals

3) clarify with Aztec Clay rinse

4) KKKT leave-in

5) KKCC*

I'm going by the book for the first 7 days and then I'll definitely modify. This process is extremely long, especially on two heads. But it's definitely a keeper. 

I'll be back with some blurry pics.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2015)

I let my hair completely dry to see what it was like so I can know whether I am making progress in the future. It was completely dry by the morning and it had only shrunken a little bit. My ends were a bit frizzy but I was able to easily part my roots. I didn't want to wet my hair and have a wet head so I just twisted my hair for a twist out.

This evening I water rinsed and then used the max curl cream and put it in flat twist. I probably should have used one of the gels but I will see how it does with just the cream for now. I will do the leave-in/styler combination on next wash day. My hair was manageable and easy to style. My flat twist look pretty good.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2015)

Southernbella. said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> *Join/Start by Posting*
> 1. Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube MHM?, DubaiDees Modifed MHM?, AketaFitgirls Original?, DanaB? Other? Please describe..
> ...


Welcome Southernbella. Glad to have you. Can't wait to see these beautiful photos.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2015)

I cowashed with the TVO Apple Cleansing Cowash. I used the max curl cream as my leave-in and sealed with the curl custard. I did better at using the appropriate amount of product. My hair still looks like mush but it feels pretty good. It's really easy to part and twist my hair.

I really should be air drying but I'm trying to do flexi rods in the front and flat twist in the back. I don't have enough time for them to dry before morning so I'm under the dryer on the high-cool setting. This is a good test of the product for my sets.


----------



## Southernbella. (Dec 16, 2015)

For some reason I can't attach my own pics on this app. I'll have to get on my computer and do it.

I'm starting day 2 today, Lord help me.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 16, 2015)

Southernbella. said:


> For some reason I can't attach my own pics on this app. I'll have to get on my computer and do it.
> 
> I'm starting day 2 today, Lord help me.



You have an app for LHCF??


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> You have an app for LHCF??


No I think she meant using the website on her phone.


----------



## LavenderMint (Dec 16, 2015)

I know this is the first time I've seen my hair in years and that I have to get used to it being loose again.......
BUT is anyone else seeing a hair color change? My hair was never "black" but now it's headed towards a noticeable dark brown.
Is it the clay/acv combo?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 16, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> I know this is the first time I've seen my hair in years and that I have to get used to it being loose again.......
> BUT is anyone else seeing a hair color change? My hair was never "black" but now it's headed towards a noticeable dark brown.
> Is it the clay/acv combo?


My hair was always really brown and I had some lighter brown highlights when I was relaxed and I though it was the relaxer which was lightening my hair.  Turns out, my hair really is this crazy muddy brown color with reddish-brown highlights and now I have gray which makes it a really yucky dusty brown mixed with gray.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> I know this is the first time I've seen my hair in years and that I have to get used to it being loose again.......
> BUT is anyone else seeing a hair color change? My hair was never "black" but now it's headed towards a noticeable dark brown.
> Is it the clay/acv combo?


Perhaps your hair is more hydrated. Hydrated hair looks darker than air that is not.

When my hair is not hydrated it is a Sandy reddish brown. When it it is hydrated it is a dark brown. I can tell when my hair is drying out by noticing the color change.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 16, 2015)

My hair was a lot darker (1-1b) in my teens, pre relaxer. Now (and for some years) it is brown.

It was brown before the regimen but earlier in the year I did wonder if the ACV was lightening the colour (I was clay washing and ACV rinsing a lot so I think it was). I couldn't make a proper judgement though since I used henna once and couldn't tell how much either process affected my hair colour.


----------



## Southernbella. (Dec 18, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> You have an app for LHCF??





faithVA said:


> No I think she meant using the website on her phone.



Yes I meant the site.



faithVA said:


> Welcome Southernbella. Glad to have you. Can't wait to see these beautiful photos.



Thank you!

So I'm starting from sahara, if that gives you an idea of how dry my hair was.

This is wet no product in day 1 (after the first mhm cycle)







This is wet no product on day 2






I know I have a little heat damage so this is looser than it should be. I'm hoping the clarifying process gets me back a little of the tightness I lost, especially at the ends.

I'm starting day 3 shortly. I know it will be worth it to have hydrated hair. My hair FEELS so much better than it normally does. I feel like I've finally found the answer to the question of what my hair really needs.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2015)

Southernbella. said:


> Yes I meant the site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see the difference. There is less frizz, more definition and more clumping.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2015)

I washed on Tuesday and wore the front curled Wednesday and Thursday. I just have the bags curled today. It held up pretty well but I can tell it's definitely wash day.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2015)

This is my 3rd session with the TVO products. I cowashed with that Apple Cowash, used the Curl Max as a leave-in and then used the Gelee to put in my flat twist. I think I saw a few more curls but my hair shrunk up so much I couldn't tell. And I was in a rush so I didn't have time to let my hair dry loose to see what it looked like.

I do like the products so far. I can finger detangle with the cowash. And my hair is really easy to flat twist after I apply the leave-in and the styler. I need to give the products a good 60 day test before I give my final verdict.

If she has a sale after Christmas I am going to buy some more of the cowash since I'm still pretty heavy handed with it. I also want to try her twisting cream to see if I can get a good twist out.

I am hoping these products help me maintain moisture and therefore increase my retention.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 21, 2015)

I finally tried the rhassoul clay and I am in LOVE!! I like this clay alot better than the bentonite clay, well at least so far. I used 1/2 cup clay and 1 cup water. This was too much so next time I'll do less. My curls were defined and my scalp felt pretty good. I then DC over night. 

I think the next time I mix the clay, I'll add the olive oil.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 21, 2015)

Took my hair down and washed and trimmed on Friday. I used diluted shampoo with a little BS to clarify my hair, then I DC with Aubrey Organics WC. I clay washed with a mix of rhassoul and sodium bentonite and shingled with a mix of flaxseed gel and Kinky Curly custard. Today is day 3 hair.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 21, 2015)

I forgot to add that so far I haven't noticed any changes to my hair color since using the clay. That was the main reason for my apprehension in using the clay.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2015)

Did another round of TVO. I think I see a little more curl but not sure.  I do the full treatment on Wednesday/Thursday so I will see if there is any change.


----------



## Southernbella. (Dec 23, 2015)

So I didn't make it through the 7 days before I modified my regimen. It was just too time consuming. I found myself planning my days around the mhm and couldn't do it anymore. 

Our new regimen consists of steps 3-5. Clay, leave-in and gel. So far, so good. I forgot to take pics of day 4 but I will on day 5, probably tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 23, 2015)

Tonight I'm going to do or start the 2nd full round of TVO. Right now I'm doing an Olaplex treatment to see if it helps since I color my hair. After I rinse out the Olaplex I will do a cowash with the TVO Apple Cowash and then put in the Carmeltini. I will probably do an overnight since it is already getting late. I will do the mud and the rest of the steps in the morning.

I can tell it is winter. My scalp is craving water every 2 days.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Dec 24, 2015)

I don't think I ever came back in here after my initial post, but I have been MHMing. I have gotten sooooooo many compliments on my hair since starting this. It's unbelievable! It makes me feel great about my hair!

However, I'm getting crazy tangles sometimes. For the most part my hair is very defined and beautiful, but if I do get a knot, it's MASSIVE. I don't like the results when I braid or twist my hair after doing this method; I only like it for WNGs so I'm not sure how to avoid these crazy tangles.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 24, 2015)

Finished my 2nd full round with the TVO. The best part about it for me so far is that it makes my hair so much more manageable. My hair still has incredible shrinkage but I can still manipulate it into a style. I was able to get my back into a banana clip bun on wet hair. Usually I have to stretch it until it is dry and then I can do it.

Still waiting to see if there is more definition. I see definition in my longer areas. I plan to give it until the end of February before I draw any conclusions. I did pinkecubes and dubaidees method for over 6 months with no results so it wouldn't be fair to TVO to judge it on 2 weeks worth of data.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas Everyone.

I washed my hair tonight so it can be fresh for Christmas. It was feeling really dry, and I'm thinking along with the cold weather, maybe it was the flaxseed gel in the mix. 

I rinsed my hair then did a commercial protein DC followed by moisture DC. I then applied my clay mix (hibiscus tea, water, rhassoul, c.bentonite and silk amino acids). I went in and really separated and stretched my clumps from the roots down.

After rinsing and oiling my ends with sunflower oil, I applied diluted KCCC. Hopefully it won't feel so dry.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 26, 2015)

...so my hair really hates stylers with any kind of protein. I think I can confirm it was the flaxseed gel that had my hair feeling hard- even though I mixed it with the KCCC. Today (day 2) my hair is soft and relatively more defined than it has been earlier this week.
I'm gonna stock up on some of the Kinky Curly Custard today after I eat my Christmas ham and salt beef for breakfast. These things do me right.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 27, 2015)

Doing MHM today. Doing the full reggie; except the ACV. I plan on DCing overnight and doing a wng tomorrow with FSG. I will be using the rhassoul clay again. I trying to decide if I want to mix the clay with the ACV. Last time I mixed it with water.

I want to get back into doing MHM everyday for 7days in the month. Almost like the inversion method. I might try to coincide them together. It was so much easier to do MHM in the summer.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 27, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Doing MHM today. Doing the full reggie; except the ACV. I plan on DCing overnight and doing a wng tomorrow with FSG. I will be using the rhassoul clay again. I trying to decide if I want to mix the clay with the ACV. Last time I mixed it with water.
> 
> I want to get back into doing MHM everyday for 7days in the month. Almost like the inversion method. I might try to coincide them together. It was so much easier to do MHM in the summer.



It's funny because it's he other way around for me. I tend to get busy with MHM in the winter months. I get super lazy in the summer- the sun must make me basudi and lethargic.

OAN: I kind of mad that flaxseed gel doesn't work for me. Its not a total waste though. At least I can use up the rest making some batches for my friend- her hair responds well to it.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 28, 2015)

I FINALLY wash my hair today. I was supposed to do it yesterday but I was being super lazy. I rinsed my hair with water thoroughly but it still felt coated due to the shea butter. I was praying that the clay would clean my hair. Y'all,  I am absolutely loving this rhassoul clay. Today I mixed it with water and ACV and it cleaned my hair and scalp very nicely. It also left my curls popping. I am currently DCing with diluted tressume and I plan on DCing overnight.

BTW, I left the clay/ACV in my hair for about 25mins. I also made some FSG with peppermint oil.

If this site works I'll try to edit this post so that I can upload pics of my hair after the clay rinse.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2015)

I did a clay wash, protein treatment and then the tvo. Definitely seeing more curl definition. I need to stay on my protein treatment schedule. 

Even though I had more curls it was just a fro. I would have to make sure I got my hair done first thing in the morning so it could dry by the evening. Otherwise I think it would shrink too much if I go to sleep on it while its wet.

I will see if I gain more curl definition over the next few weeks. I purchased some more tvo products because I'm so heavy handed.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 29, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I FINALLY wash my hair today. I was supposed to do it yesterday but I was being super lazy. I rinsed my hair with water thoroughly but it still felt coated due to the shea butter. I was praying that the clay would clean my hair. Y'all,  I am absolutely loving this rhassoul clay. Today I mixed it with water and ACV and it cleaned my hair and scalp very nicely. It also left my curls popping. I am currently DCing with diluted tressume and I plan on DCing overnight.
> 
> BTW, I left the clay/ACV in my hair for about 25mins. I also made some FSG with peppermint oil.
> 
> If this site works I'll try to edit this post so that I can upload pics of my hair after the clay rinse.



@pelohello did you use the clay/ACV to cleanse after the water rinse?  I use whipped shea butter weekly and clarify monthly but I'm starting to think my regimen is not sufficient  although my hair is growing like weeds still.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm going to finally do a clay treatment but need to do a protein too, what's the best order to do it for best results??


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm going to finally do a clay treatment but need to do a protein too, what's the best order to do it for best results??


I do my clay first so my hair is product free and then my protein. I make my clay very basic, just clay, water and a little acv. I will condition afterwards if needed.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Guinan (Dec 29, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> @pelohello did you use the clay/ACV to cleanse after the water rinse?  I use whipped shea butter weekly and clarify monthly but I'm starting to think my regimen is not sufficient  although my hair is growing like weeds still.



Yes. I water rinsed my hair thoroughly and then I applied my clay mixture. I use raw shea butter and sometimes water rinsing isn't enough to rid my hair of the shea butter.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 29, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm going to finally do a clay treatment but need to do a protein too, what's the best order to do it for best results??



When I use conditioner, I always do my clay last, so my hair is left defined. 

That being said, I washed my hair today (same clay mix as Thursday night) and decided to use a really diluted Kinky Curly Knot Today after my clay. I left it to steam in while I showered. Then I wet my hair under the shower and applied diluted gel. If my hair looks good when it dries, I will continue with this. I'm hoping the heavy dilution and lack of co-washing will reap different results from earlier in my regimen.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 29, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Yes. I water rinsed my hair thoroughly and then I applied my clay mixture. I use raw shea butter and sometimes water rinsing isn't enough to rid my hair of the shea butter.


Thanks you!  I don't see too many of us using Raw Shea Butter so it sparks my interest when someone mentions it in their regimen with success.  I've been using it for months with great success so for now it stays.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 29, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> When I use conditioner, I always do my clay last, so my hair is left defined.
> 
> That being said, I washed my hair today (same clay mix as Thursday night) and decided to use a really diluted Kinky Curly Knot Today after my clay. I left it to steam in while I showered. Then I wet my hair under the shower and applied diluted gel. If my hair looks good when it dries, I will continue with this. I'm hoping the heavy dilution and lack of co-washing will reap different results from earlier in my regimen.


Thanks!  I don't worry much about definition anymore, I lost that battle a while ago, lol.  I twist it up and cover with scarves and hats until Spring so I'll probably revisit the gel curl defining regimen then.


----------



## LavenderMint (Jan 1, 2016)

Just ordered my Komaza analysis and consultation. I'm excited to see what comes of this. My plan is to use the information to help me decide whether I want to try the TVO package.
I've been archive diving on The Natural Haven blog and decided to give oils a second chance. Last night, I coated my ends with olive oil, slapped a plastic cap on and went to bed. This morning I detangled with a warm water rinse. My hair looked better dry than wet but it was the easiest, quickest (40 min. is way quicker than usual) detangle I've ever done, with the shed hairs literally slithering out. I may try this again. (of course it probably helps that I've had a plastic cap and a bonnet on my head since Friday)
Sunday is going to be a long wash day: clarifying shampoo (1x a month), conditioner & warm dryer, detangle, clay rinse, leave-in & maybe oil then gel. Twists (and stretch on loc loops) for the week.


----------



## HopefulOne (Jan 2, 2016)

I just want to give credit to TVO Low Porosity products.  I am 3c between APL and BSL and I love these products.  I have most of the products and they are great.  I dont need to use a lot and they make detangling so easy.  I don't need definition but these products are moisturizing which I do need.  I have the mud mask on right now.  I hope this line gets support so it can stay in business.  I am not a troll check my previous posts.  I just want to make sure everyone knows about these products because I want this line to succeed for selfish reasons


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice to see everyone still going strong! I have mastered my WnG to look like it did during Max Hydration so I probably wont be returning back to this method. I'm super lazy now that my hair is long and I don't have time to mix cherry lolas and clay treatments on the regular. It was a fun for a while in 2015 though.

Also shea moisture apparently has a low porosity product line..anyone tried?


----------



## Guinan (Jan 4, 2016)

Decided to go ahead and wash my hair. I got my clay mixed with water and ACV on my hair. Next i will use sum protein and then DC overnight.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 4, 2016)

aharri23 said:


> Nice to see everyone still going strong! I have mastered my WnG to look like it did during Max Hydration so I probably wont be returning back to this method. I'm super lazy now that my hair is long and I don't have time to mix cherry lolas and clay treatments on the regular. It was a fun for a while in 2015 though.
> 
> Also shea moisture apparently has a low porosity product line..anyone tried?



What's ur reggie now?


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 4, 2016)

pelohello said:


> What's ur reggie now?



1. Shampoo or Co-Wash (with cleansing conditioner)

2. Apply rinse out conditioner, and finger detangle then rinse

3. After stepping out the shower I apply SM curl enhancing smoothie or a leave in all over my head without sectioning and smooth it through. By this point my hair is wet but not dripping anymore.

4. Apply a gel (Ecostyler, Wetline, etc) in sections.

- If im using shampoo I normally DC after in the shower with the steam
- I recently started using the smoothie instead of regular conditioners as a leave in. The smoothie provides more moisture and less flaking for me, along with better definition. I'm not sure why this happens, but it works better than using a regular conditioner under a gel
- I don't re-wet my hair with a spray bottle when im applying products, my hair doesn't need to be soaking wet.
- I shampoo once a week, and co-wash every 2-3 days inbetween the shampoos

I'm going to do a video soon on my youtube channel, if you're interested the link is in my signature so you can subscribe!


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm just noticing that the Tresseme (un)done that I've been using contains one of the "no-no" ingredients.



> amidopropyl Betaine , Sodium Chloride , Macrocystis Pyrifera Extract , Fragrance , Citric Acid , Tetrasodium EDTA , DMDM Hydantoin , Polyquaternium-10 , PPG-9 , Methylchloroisothiazolinone , Methylisothiazolinon






 I thought this one was 100%.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2016)

Theresamonet said:


> I'm just noticing that the Tresseme (un)done that I've been using contains one of the "no-no" ingredients.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have they changed the ingredients lately?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2016)

Theresamonet said:


> I'm just noticing that the Tresseme (un)done that I've been using contains one of the "no-no" ingredients.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have they changed the ingredients lately?


----------



## Guinan (Jan 5, 2016)

Theresamonet said:


> I'm just noticing that the Tresseme (un)done that I've been using contains one of the "no-no" ingredients.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh no!!!!! I love this conditioner. I'm gonna have to check the ingredients on my bottle.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 5, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Have they changed the ingredients lately?



The ingredients on my bottle are totally different than what I'm reading online. I think they have changed the formula. This makes sense, because I'm positive I checked the ingredients of this before I started, just like everything else I'm using.



pelohello said:


> Oh no!!!!! I love this conditioner. I'm gonna have to check the ingredients on my bottle.



Not only do I love this this conditioner, but it's the only reasonably priced all purpose conditioner that I can find that has none of the "no-no" ingredients. If they take this one away, I guess I'll be blending my own conditioners? Idk?

I'm hoping Walgreens.com and drugstore.com made a mistake.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm on a 30 day no shea butter, no coconut  oil, no castor oil challenge.  I thought my hair was doing great with the addition of these items in my whipped SB mixture but now I'm not sure because my hair feels amazing without them.  Dang!!


----------



## Guinan (Jan 5, 2016)

Theresamonet said:


> The ingredients on my bottle are totally different than what I'm reading online. I think they have changed the formula. This makes sense, because I'm positive I checked the ingredients of this before I started, just like everything else I'm using.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope so too. I use this conditioner as my DC and my leavein. I guess I could go back to their other conditioner, the lemon grass one.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2016)

Theresamonet said:


> The ingredients on my bottle are totally different than what I'm reading online. I think they have changed the formula. This makes sense, because I'm positive I checked the ingredients of this before I started, just like everything else I'm using.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I am sure I checked the ingredients when it first came out and found that it matched the other Tresemme Conditioner that was approved. I purchased it myself and don't think I would have done so if it had the Polyquats and the pp# whatever in it.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 5, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I hope so too. I use this conditioner as my DC and my leavein. I guess I could go back to their other conditioner, the lemon grass one.



How was the lemon grass conditioner?


----------



## Guinan (Jan 5, 2016)

Theresamonet said:


> How was the lemon grass conditioner?



I really like it. It was just darn near impossible to find in stores where I live. There's another approved tressume conditioner, but I cant remember the name, I wanna say it was the avocado one; I think that's approved.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 6, 2016)

So... Pinke Cube isn't even as strict about avoiding the unapproved ingredients as I am. 

 

There are a bunch of conditioners with panthenol in them that I've been itching to try. I'm going for it.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2016)

Theresamonet said:


> So... Pinke Cube isn't even as strict about avoiding the unapproved ingredients as I am.
> 
> View attachment 347765
> 
> There are a bunch of conditioners with panthenol in them that I've been itching to try. I'm going for it.


She just recommended that. Retain ingredients not be too high up on the list.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 6, 2016)

Yesterday I washed my hair and returned to my old practise of making a thicker clay mix (consistency of milkshake rather than water). After conditioning (water, AO White Camellia, KC Knot Today and silk amino acids), I rinsed and applied the clay mix (c.bentonite, rhassoul, milk, water and a dash of ACV).

I left that in for about 30mins while I detangled. Then I rinsed, oiled (sunflower, grapeseed and jojoba), rinsed again and applied KCCC.

Pic: my hair this evening still has some wet patches at the roots. The length is dry and feels soft and strong.


----------



## LavenderMint (Jan 6, 2016)

I went to check my Tresemmé Undone. Both my bottles ingredients look fine. No panthenol or polyquats. I got the newer bottle a week ago at Target.
....maybe I need to stock up.



Theresamonet said:


> The ingredients on my bottle are totally different than what I'm reading online. I think they have changed the formula. This makes sense, because I'm positive I checked the ingredients of this before I started, just like everything else I'm using.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm here to post my testimony on MHM while protective styling.

I just took out my second set of crochet braids. I've been wearing them since October with only a week between installs. My hair seems to be thriving. It's not breaking and I'm retaining length, so my protein must be on point. My coils are popping so my moisture must be good. Now, yall prolly thinking, Oh, she must take good care of her cornrows underneath. No, I do not.  I don't wash it, I don't m/s, I'm not going through with astringent, none of that. To me, that defeats the purpose of ps'ing.  If I wanted to do all that, I'd wear wigs all the time and just wash my hair like regular. 

All I do is leave it alone and MHM* every. single. day. during that week between installs. That's it. Oh, and I spray the synthetic hair with a blend of Downy and water to keep it supple and sweet-smelling.   

Now, to be fair, my scalp is not a diva. I don't have to cater to it. It's happy whether I wash it everyday or once a month. If that ain't you... don't follow this (admittedly lazy) regimen.

*I follow it, but I'm not a fanatic about it. I use whichever products I choose.  The only things I strictly maintain are the order of operations and the clay rinse. So, today, fresh out of an install, I used shampoo (just one lather of Joico moisture recovery), conditioner (Wen, trynna get rid of it), then clay, KCKT and KCCC. I'll use shampoo one more day (cuz I'm doing a hard protein treatment tomorrow), but after that, no need. On days I have to go out, I'll use As I Am twisting whatever, cornrow, and throw on a wig. (My hair is a crazy shape right now and I wanna grow it out a little before getting it shaped, hence the ps'ing.)


----------



## Guinan (Jan 10, 2016)

I was gonna start MHM tonight, but I just finished combing/brushing (followed napural85 technique) out my hair and I am LOVING the results (pic in avatar). Now I want to either wear this fro out, prep it for a twistout or try my hands at flexirods again. I haven't washed my hair in a week. Decisions...Decisions


----------



## Guinan (Jan 13, 2016)

Washing my hair today!!! Bout to mix my clay together. I wasnt going to DC overnight but last week I felt like I left the protein on my hair too long. Tomorrow I'll brush out my hair and then bun it.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 13, 2016)

Clay washed on Sunday and banana clipped half up. Yesterday I wet the loose part of my hair and smoothed through more gel. I think I will use some ACV and water rinse on Friday or Saturday. I can't stop touching my hair. Hope I'm not creating knots lol


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 16, 2016)

Today I slathered some ghee on my ends (I wanted to do this last night but laziness got the better of me). 

After baggying, I rinsed and then clay washed; (s.+c.bentonite, rhassoul, steeped marshmallow root and hibiscus, milk and water). I noticed a good few short hairs on my hands hmmm. Will keep an eye on this. Finished with the usual oils and gel. 

Back to half up half down. The difference this week is that I've clipped up my bottom half so it's not resting on my scarf and coat as much as last week. Hoping this makes some difference in the amount of knots I find. I'll also try to baggy my ends this coming week.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm not doing anything differently. I'm still using the TVO products. Not sure about my definition but my hair is definitely soft, moisturized and more manageable.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2016)

Doing a long wash process tonight. I used the Olaplex for 15 minutes and a protein treatment with TVO for 45 minutes. I now have the Carmeltini in which I will let sit for 2 hours. Will do the mudwash, cowash and then apply the leave-in. I think I see more curl definition but I think at this rate it may be summer before I see enough to take a picture of. We shall see.

My hair is staying moisturized longer with less product but I still need to cowash every 3 to  days. But for the most part it is working well. The TVO is gentle on my color so I may stick with it a while. Once I use up the 1st set of products I will re-evaluate.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2016)

I really like how soft my hair was when I washed out the TVO mudwash. One day when I'm not rushing I will capture pictures. Not sure when that will be


----------



## hairtimes5 (Jan 24, 2016)

Just checking in...still wearing twists for the most part. On Saturdays I dc under the steamer with either NG Herbal Blends, SM JBCO masque, or AO GPB then wash with slightly diluted Naturalicious mud wash. I wear a twist out on Sunday through Tuesday, twist back up on Tuesday night and ghe under a beanie till Saturday. I mostly do this part since the indoor heat wreaks havoc on my hair this time of yr.

I was looking back at some old pics the other day and I hadn't even given much thought till then about how different my hair is from the first few yrs of having natural hair until now. My hair has really been transformed by the mhm, or in my case the modified mhm. My hair is so curly now. I started doing twist outs recently to show more length but by day 2 my hair has curled back up and looks just like a wng. I found myself complaining recently because my hair won't hold the stretch that I want, but then I thought how this is the healthiest my hair has been since ditching the relaxers 5 yrs ago so I won't complain


----------



## Guinan (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm running low on clay. I think I'm gonna try ordering clay from mountainroseherbs.com. The clay that I have now I ordered from Amazon.


----------



## MzLady78 (Jan 28, 2016)

Good lordt, this thread is loooong....

I've been wanting to try this for awhile because my hair doesn't hold moisture at all. But there was no way I could do it for 7 days. I'm on vacation for 11 starting next Friday, so I think I'm gonna give it a shot. 

Off to read.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2016)

MzLady78 said:


> Good lordt, this thread is loooong....
> 
> I've been wanting to try this for awhile because my hair doesn't hold moisture at all. But there was no way I could do it for 7 days. I'm on vacation for 11 starting next Friday, so I think I'm gonna give it a shot.
> 
> Off to read.


If you can't do it for 7 days just do it every 3 days.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 28, 2016)

I got round to washing my hair today. My hair was feeling so good that I didn't even realise it had been a week since I wet my hair (counting the two nights I baggied).

I conditioned with a mix of protein and moisture- let that steam in in the shower. Then I rinsed and applied my clay mix (same as the last time but I think I added a little sodium bentonite). Left this on for as long as it took to dry on my face, and then rinsed. 

I noticed there were more longer shed hairs, and fewer short broken hairs than my last wash. Good times.

I oiled with wheatgerm, grapeseed (length), and sunflower oil (ends), and them applied KCCC. 

I've put two braids in the front and planned on clipping the back up in one of my new banana clips I bought on Tuesday, but I broke two of them just trying. They're made for thick hair lol. The way they broke, I think it's a quality issue. Superdrug will be seeing me tomorrow.


----------



## Ajna (Feb 4, 2016)

Well I am coming up on my year anniversary with MHM. I can honestly say this method has transformed my relationship with my hair. Before this I never would have believed less is more for me and watered down has a much better result than concentrated and creamy. Since it has been a year I thought I would show my pics as I have gone through the process. The first one is after my first seven days, then in June and the last one was over the weekend.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 5, 2016)

Washed my hair last night. I am wetting my hair every 3 or 4 days, sticking to my loose schedule. I've upped my conditioner use over winter. I don't use it every wash, but I did use it last night (1st step).  I've also been keeping an eye on my ends, cutting away wispy ends. Overall, my hair feels good.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 5, 2016)

Ajna said:


> Well I am coming up on my year anniversary with MHM. I can honestly say this method has transformed my relationship with my hair. Before this I never would have believed less is more for me and watered down has a much better result than concentrated and creamy. Since it has been a year I thought I would show my pics as I have gone through the process. The first one is after my first seven days, then in June and the last one was over the weekend.
> View attachment 350333 View attachment 350335 View attachment 350337



Congrats on making it a year with this thing. I've been doing it consistently for 17 months. I live MHM and I love how finding this method has completely enhanced my relationship with hair in general, not just mine.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2016)

Ajna said:


> Well I am coming up on my year anniversary with MHM. I can honestly say this method has transformed my relationship with my hair. Before this I never would have believed less is more for me and watered down has a much better result than concentrated and creamy. Since it has been a year I thought I would show my pics as I have gone through the process. The first one is after my first seven days, then in June and the last one was over the weekend.
> View attachment 350333 View attachment 350335 View attachment 350337


I definitely see more clumping. Very nice.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm all over the place right now. I love the clay wash but I switched over to using semipermanent color so I have to leave the clay for color days. Otherwise the clay just pulls the color from my hair. So for now I will do a mudwash every two weeks before I color.

In between I'm all over the place. I'm using the tvo products, sometimes water rinsing and sometimes do cowashing to use up some things.

The good news is that my hair is finally manageable enough to be OK with the switch up. After I use up some things though I'm going to get consistent with some type of regimen. I'm still trying to figure it out .


----------



## LavenderMint (Feb 5, 2016)

Congrats @Ajna!! Your hair looks great! 

I just got my photos from Komaza.... My hair is sad. 15 years with locs may have been too long to just take them out and everything be ok. I'm really looking forward to hearing what my consultant has to say in the conference. I feel like I've been holding my hair in limbo, waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> Congrats @Ajna!! Your hair looks great!
> 
> I just got my photos from Komaza.... My hair is sad. 15 years with locs may have been too long to just take them out and everything be ok. I'm really looking forward to hearing what my consultant has to say in the conference. I feel like I've been holding my hair in limbo, waiting to hear back from them.


It may not be as bad as you are thinking. They always send you the bad pictures. Often there are simple fixes for the issues. Good luck!


----------



## Ajna (Feb 5, 2016)

@MeaWea Thank you! I had no idea locs could damage your hair. I will be curious to hear what they say if you do not mind sharing.


----------



## LavenderMint (Feb 5, 2016)

Thank you @faithVA! That helps!
@Ajna, I didn't think so either. I'm wondering if it's because of the non-traditional way I maintained them (mostly by latchhook) or if this would have happened with my hair anyway. Basically the photo notes were: my hair is a "little" dry, the cuticles were slightly raised (it was visible in all pics, does that mean hi-po?), lots of ssk (I knew that), a LOT of cuticle damage (really worried about that) and something about diminished root sheaths. 



Ajna said:


> @MeaWea Thank you! I had no idea locs could damage your hair. I will be curious to hear what they say if you do not mind sharing.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 7, 2016)

Starting to see more curl definition with my mudwash. But I'm only mudwashing every 2 weeks. When the weather warms up I may try some gel to see if I've made any progress.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm thinking I may not be low porosity after all...not sure either way.  My hair is always dull unless I put oil or shea butter on it.  My ends are rough and dry to the touch even when wet and they cling to each other no matter how much I detangle.  My hair seems to never be full detangled. So yesterday I cut most of my color treated ends, did a conditioner prepoo, cleansed with Babo Swim & Sport Shampoo wash and steam DC with Shea Moisture High Porosity Moisture-Seal Masque and used CR coconut water leave-in (love).  Afterwards my hair felt incredible soft, easily detangled and my flat twist doesn't look as dull and dry as before. 

I'm going to start treating my hair as if it's high porosity for a few months to see if I notice an improvement,  it's possible my ends needed to be trimmed.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm thinking I may not be low porosity after all...not sure either way.  My hair is always dull unless I put oil or shea butter on it.  My ends are rough and dry to the touch even when wet and they cling to each other no matter how much I detangle.  My hair seems to never be full detangled. So yesterday I cut most of my color treated ends, did a conditioner prepoo, cleansed with Babo Swim & Sport Shampoo wash and steam DC with Shea Moisture High Porosity Moisture-Seal Masque and used CR coconut water leave-in (love).  Afterwards my hair felt incredible soft, easily detangled and my flat twist doesn't look as dull and dry as before.
> 
> I'm going to start treating my hair as if it's high porosity for a few months to see if I notice an improvement,  it's possible my ends needed to be trimmed.


You very well could be. A lot of what you said sounds like my hair but when you got to the coconut water leave in I had to say good bye .

Hopefully this change works for you.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 9, 2016)

faithVA said:


> You very well could be. A lot of what you said sounds like my hair but when you got to the coconut water leave in I had to say good bye .
> 
> Hopefully this change works for you.


Lol!  I remember having that issue a while back with the coconut milk but for some reason my hair loved this product.  My flat twists looked so good, my husband asked who did my hair, that was a first!


----------



## LavenderMint (Feb 10, 2016)

So, @faithVA, you were right my Komaza consult wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.
Most shocking to me was the revelation that my hair is high porosity!
I was also *strongly *recommended to incorporate protein treatments into my regimen, at least every other week, to help balance my moisture levels and deal with the cuticle damage; it should also help with the ssk. No more extended deep conditioning or greenhouse effect.
A more aggressive trimming schedule was suggested: up to a 1/4 inch every 6 to 8 weeks for about a year to get rid of the cuticle damage.
The diminishing root sheath was an indicator of the start of traction alopecia due to the weight of my locs on the crown of my head. 
Other recommendations: no more co-washing, weekly shampoo use (clean scalp, happy new hair), no oil unless it's a coconut oil pre-poo (but that makes my scalp hurt and itch so probably not), clay is still fine but upping protein is likely to have more effect, and some information about the kinds of products I want to use when ps versus wng.

Overall, I feel like it was worth the money. I know a lot more about my hair then I did before and just being certain of my porosity alone is a huge benefit.  I'm not sure where this leaves me in terms of MHM..... I need to think about it and see what will work for me.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for sharing @MeaWea. I always find Komaza consult results interesting. Did you recognise any traits of high porosity with your hair? Did she give examples? What's the possible cause of your cuticle damage?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> So, @faithVA, you were right my Komaza consult wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.
> Most shocking to me was the revelation that my hair is high porosity!
> I was also *strongly *recommended to incorporate protein treatments into my regimen, at least every other week, to help balance my moisture levels and deal with the cuticle damage; it should also help with the ssk. No more extended deep conditioning or greenhouse effect.
> A more aggressive trimming schedule was suggested: up to a 1/4 inch every 6 to 8 weeks for about a year to get rid of the cuticle damage.
> ...


Im glad it turned out well for you. Having the information is usually a big help. Knowing your porosity is going to help you make better decisions.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 10, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thanks for sharing @MeaWea. I always find Komaza consult results interesting. Did you recognise any traits of high porosity with your hair? Did she give examples? What's the possible cause of your cuticle damage?


Thasks for updating us.  This ^^^ is my question as well.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 11, 2016)

Since I didn't order my rhassoul clay in time for my wash day, I'm thinking about just using ACV. I mean I could buy bentonite clay but I absolutely LOVE how my hair responded to the clay.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Since I didn't order my rhassoul clay in time for my wash day, I'm thinking about just using ACV. I mean I could buy bentonite clay but I absolutely LOVE how my hair responded to the clay.


Yeah just wait it out. You can wash again when your clay arives.


----------



## LavenderMint (Feb 12, 2016)

I only recognize a few of the traits: easily tangles even after a thorough and lengthy detangling session, feels bumpy when I slide my fingers up a hair from tip towards the root, dries relatively quickly now (complicated to tell because I have a LOT of hair) & seems to absorb products pretty well.
She said something else that I thought was SUPER interesting but tends to go against one of the basic beliefs of MHM for type 4 hair: it's less common for curly/coily hair to be lo-po because in order for the hair to be curly, it has to flex; pin straight hair, like Japanese/Chinese/Korean/etc, that refuses to hold a curl or stay in a braid is most likely to be lo-po. The cuticles are closed so tightly the hairs just slide off each other with nothing to hold on to. (That was her explanation, don't shoot the messenger!!) of course, in any case, there are outliers for every standard so I feel like that statement is a total ymmv type thing. 
As far as causes of the cuticle damage, it's related to the length of time I wore locs. She said she was actually expecting to see _worse_ damage because I had them so long. 




AbsyBlvd said:


> Thanks for sharing @MeaWea. I always find Komaza consult results interesting. Did you recognise any traits of high porosity with your hair? Did she give examples? What's the possible cause of your cuticle damage?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> I only recognize a few of the traits: easily tangles even after a thorough and lengthy detangling session, feels bumpy when I slide my fingers up a hair from tip towards the root, dries relatively quickly now (complicated to tell because I have a LOT of hair) & seems to absorb products pretty well.
> She said something else that I thought was SUPER interesting but tends to go against one of the basic beliefs of MHM for type 4 hair: it's less common for curly/coily hair to be lo-po because in order for the hair to be curly, it has to flex; pin straight hair, like Japanese/Chinese/Korean/etc, that refuses to hold a curl or stay in a braid is most likely to be lo-po. The cuticles are closed so tightly the hairs just slide off each other with nothing to hold on to. (That was her explanation, don't shoot the messenger!!) of course, in any case, there are outliers for every standard so I feel like that statement is a total ymmv type thing.
> As far as causes of the cuticle damage, it's related to the length of time I wore locs. She said she was actually expecting to see _worse_ damage because I had them so long.


I would agree with her about it not being common for curly hair to be low porosity. When I first came on this board and described my hair all I got was crickets. Most people were not experiencing anything like it. There were products for normal porosity and even the roux porosity control for high porosity but nothing for low porosity.

Once we started talking about it on the board more people joined the low porosity group but many of them are high porosity based on their descriptions. Many people doing MHM aren't low porosity which is why there are so many different modifications.

There are just a few of us.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 12, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I would agree with her about it not being common for curly hair to be low porosity. When I first came on this board and described my hair all I got was crickets. Most people were not experiencing anything like it. There were products for normal porosity and even the roux porosity control for high porosity but nothing for low porosity.
> 
> Once we started talking about it on the board more people joined the low porosity group but many of them are high porosity based on their descriptions. Many people doing MHM aren't low porosity which is why there are so many different modifications.
> 
> There are just a few of us.



I'm so interested to see how my hair does with a hi-po regimen.  I knew my ends were high po due to the permanent  color but it just might be that my ends were just higher due to chemicals and that my virgin hair is high as well.  I wouldn't be surprised seeing that the MHM or modified virgins never really did anything for my hair.  I believed the baking soda caused irreparable damage as well.  If my suspensions are proven true, I am going to be so happy that finally I can give my strands a chance to flourish.


----------



## LavenderMint (Feb 12, 2016)

That makes a lot of sense. It actually seems like the main benefit of MHM for hi-po hair is a more thorough sealing technique.  

I originally assumed my hair was lo-po because of the curl pattern/texture and because of that bad science water test. 



faithVA said:


> I would agree with her about it not being common for curly hair to be low porosity. When I first came on this board and described my hair all I got was crickets. Most people were not experiencing anything like it. There were products for normal porosity and even the roux porosity control for high porosity but nothing for low porosity.
> 
> Once we started talking about it on the board more people joined the low porosity group but many of them are high porosity based on their descriptions. Many people doing MHM aren't low porosity which is why there are so many different modifications.
> 
> There are just a few of us.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> That makes a lot of sense. It actually seems like the main benefit of MHM for hi-po hair is a more thorough sealing technique.
> 
> I originally assumed my hair was lo-po because of the curl pattern/texture and because of that bad science water test.


Yeah MHM really isn't that useful for high po hair. But if it helped you seal better that is great.

Maybe one day there will be a simple test for porosity so people can learn early on so they can make better choices.

I hate that water test but its hard to get away from.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm so interested to see how my hair does with a hi-po regimen.  I knew my ends were high po due to the permanent  color but it just might be that my ends were just higher due to chemicals and that my virgin hair is high as well.  I wouldn't be surprised seeing that the MHM or modified virgins never really did anything for my hair.  I believed the baking soda caused irreparable damage as well.  If my suspensions are proven true, I am going to be so happy that finally I can give my strands a chance to flourish.


I hope it didn't damage it too much. What damage have you incurred?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 12, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I hope it didn't damage it too much. What damage have you incurred?



Damaged to the point where I had to cut it off.  I had my color installed by a colorist and only lightened one level...virtually the same tone as my hair but some color waa deposited to cover my oddly placed grays.  My ends were frayed...highly porous with wispy/weakened.

When I clipped my hair this past weekend, ALL of my ends coiled without having to do any manipulation like before.  I was doing the MHM heavily back when I had my hair colored.  It could be a combo of the baking soda and color but I'm sure most of the damage occurred with the BS which is why I stopped a long time ago. I still have less than an inch of color left which looks and feels pretty healthy.


----------



## Honey Bee (Feb 12, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> Other recommendations: no more co-washing, weekly shampoo use (clean scalp, happy new hair), no oil unless it's a coconut oil pre-poo (but that makes my scalp hurt and itch so probably not), clay is still fine but upping protein is likely to have more effect, and some information about the kinds of products I want to use when ps versus wng.
> 
> Overall, I feel like it was worth the money. I know a lot more about my hair then I did before and just being certain of my porosity alone is a huge benefit.  I'm not sure where this leaves me in terms of MHM..... I need to think about it and see what will work for me.


I'm probably med-high po, just because I have fine hair and mechanical damage has always been a part of my life.  I still MHM. I use shampoo. I use regular (hydrolyzed) protein. I just incorporate them into the MHM reggie, so I'll replace ACV with shampoo, or a Cherry Lola treatment with protein, etc.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 13, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I hope it didn't damage it too much. What damage have you incurred?


 I found this pic of my hair done about six months ago.  Look how frayed my ends were, not keep in mind I had a a wash n go regimen for more than half the year and a very low manipulation style.  They had to go!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> I found this pic of my hair done about six months ago.  Look how frayed my ends were, not keep in mind I had a a wash n go regimen for more than half the year and a very low manipulation style.  They had to go!


Yeah my ends looked like that but it was due to the color because they were like that before I started MHM. They got better after I started doing a reconstructed for days after the color treatment. 

MHM could have made yours worse but I think it's moreso the color.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 13, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Yeah my ends looked like that but it was due to the color because they were like that before I started MHM. They got better after I started doing a reconstructed for days after the color treatment.
> 
> MHM could have made yours worse but I think it's moreso the color.



Yeah it's hard to say which caused my damage the most but I do know I'm not doing either again.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 13, 2016)

I kept my hair flat twisted for a week and did a twist out today.  What a difference a hair cut makes...and I didn't have to yank my ends apart to untwist.  One more inch off and I think all the color will be completely gone and my twistout wil look even better. 
Health over length


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> I kept my hair flat twisted for a week and did a twist out today.  What a difference a hair cut makes...and I didn't have to yank my ends apart to untwist.  One more inch off and I think all the color will be completely gone and my twistout wil look even better.
> Health over length



Great job. It looks good.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 13, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Great job. It looks good.


Thanks you.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 13, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> I kept my hair flat twisted for a week and did a twist out today.  What a difference a hair cut makes...and I didn't have to yank my ends apart to untwist.  One more inch off and I think all the color will be completely gone and my twistout wil look even better.
> Health over length


Love, love, love. Your hair is growing out so  nicely. I love it!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 13, 2016)

Cattypus1 said:


> Love, love, love. Your hair is growing out so  nicely. I love it!


Thanks you!  I'm trying to catch up with you!


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 13, 2016)

Cattypus1 said:


> Love, love, love. Your hair is growing out so  nicely. I love it!



My sentiments exactly


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 13, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks you!  I'm trying to catch up with you!


You know I said I'd let you know about using Nairobi foam as my styler. That stuff is AWESOME!  I can make a twistout last and look good for at least three days with no retwisting. My hair is soft but defined and touchable. There was an incident at work where a colleague pulled my hair. I threatened to hurt him at the moment and later I sent him an email telling him that I didn't want to ever discuss it again but that his behavior was inappropriate and could have resulted in an HR moment. He apologized. BTW...He is of the Caucasian persuasion; weirdest interaction ever with a white guy.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 13, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> My sentiments exactly


Thank you!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 13, 2016)

Cattypus1 said:


> You know I said I'd let you know about using Nairobi foam as my styler. That stuff is AWESOME!  I can make a twistout last and look good for at least three days with no retwisting. My hair is soft but defined and touchable. There was an incident at work where a colleague pulled my hair. I threatened to hurt him at the moment and later I sent him an email telling him that I didn't want to ever discuss it again but that his behavior was inappropriate and could have resulted in an HR moment. He apologized. BTW...He is of the Caucasian persuasion; weirdest interaction ever with a white guy.


WTW!  Why did he pull your hair, that is unacceptable?!?

What are you using with the nairobi, i.e., leave-in?  I tried it the previous two sets and my hair came out nice and defined but not as good as this time.  I don't think foam is heavy enough.  I used both a heavier and creamy leave-in and twist butter.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 13, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> WTW!  Why did he pull your hair, that is unacceptable?!?
> 
> What are you using with the nairobi, i.e., leave-in?  I tried it the previous two sets and my hair came out nice and defined but not as good as this time.  I don't think foam is heavy enough.  I used both a heavier and creamy leave-in and twist butter.


I think he might have been trying to touch it on the sly but because I was moving away from him at the time it turned into a "pull".   So weird. Anyway, I have been using KBB leave-in and the Nairobi foam on t-shirt dried, air dried hair. I add just a little bit if PM SS and I'm good to go. I love that stuff. I can't use a butter because my hair stops moving. The combination of the Nairobi foam and the bit of SS lets it move, even at this length.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 13, 2016)

Cattypus1 said:


> I think he might have been trying to touch it on the sly but because I was moving away from him at the time it turned into a "pull".   So weird. Anyway, I have been using KBB leave-in and the Nairobi foam on t-shirt dried, air dried hair. I add just a little bit if PM SS and I'm good to go. I love that stuff. I can't use a butter because my hair stops moving. The combination of the Nairobi foam and the bit of SS lets it move, even at this length.




Well movement isn't a concern for me this early in the game, lol.  What's KBB?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 13, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Well movement isn't a concern this earth in the game, lol.  What's KBB?


Karen's Body Beautiful-- more expensive than I'd like but I really, really love the products.


----------



## shanda (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi everyone! I've been a lurker on this forum for years now and I love this thread. I was hoping to get some help with my journey, but seem to realise a few tweaks I could do as I answer the questions. I would like to share anyway and hope for some help and I encourage people to answer the questions just get an overview of what they're doing. 
The first pictures are of me when I first started, there is some root to tip definition in some areas. Now, I get more general coils. I feel I need to start steaming consistently to get to where I was before.  The last 4 pics are from Fri-Sat, where I accidentally did a Cherry Lola overnight, then clay and then KCCC with some oil. I need to either steam or seal better as my hair dries slow and just seems to lose the moisture slowly as it dries, especially now in the winter. 

-I feel like my hair isn't hydrating the way I want it to. I used to feel a lot more coils in the roots before. I cannot seem to find a conditioner to work for me. Most products sit on my hair, including diluted KCKT, which would leave a weird film-like feeling on my hair when I used it. This lead me to buying the TVO products for Christmas. I hadn't really used a leave-in for while and thought it would help. I got the low porosity line, but everything seems to give me flakes or clumps. I tried the products together and on their own. I would baggy with them, everything(except steam). Every time they dried, I get terrible flakes. I've used different products underneath and oils to no avail. If anyone has any tips, please let me know.
*
Join/Start by Posting*
1. Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube MHM?, DubaiDees Modifed MHM?, AketaFitgirls Original?, DanaB? Other? Please describe..
I think I'm doing a combo of DubaiDee, some of Pinkecube and water only washing
2. When did you start the regimen?
I started in about March-ish 2015 and did the full seven days. Not been consistent at all though
3. How often do you do the method?
I wet my hair almost every day. Pretty much every day unless I have no where to be
4. Benefits seen so far
I enjoyed not having to constantly twist my hair and I can shower with no qualms. I enjoy learning about my hair and texture a lot! 
5. Anything else you would like to share.
I use a shower filter as I'm in london and the water is so hard. 
6. Starting Photo
7. Current Picture if you have one.
8. List your steps and products. New comers may find this helpful when looking at products and modifications.
1.I will rinse my hair most days or do a quick clay wash. Clay wash atm is 80/20 rhassoul to sodium bentonite, ACV and rosewater
 2.I used to use diluted KCKT and KCCC. Now I usually use KCCC and an oil(olive or castor) - I've been trying the TVO low porosity leave in and styler, but I get flakes every time! I used to try rewetting the TVO products for day 2-5 in case they needed to be diluted, but still flakes! 
3. I will do a Cherry Lola or TVO Carameltini every week or four. I need to be more consistent I realise more and more as I write this. I have a steamer and it worked so well during the early days. I live in a small flat and hate taking that thing out!


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello @shanda, a fellow Londoner?  To the thread.

How long do you go between washing/ wetting your hair? (sorry if you've said and I just missed it). Also do you use any other kinds of products; butters, non-approved products etc? Do you use combs?

I can't explain the flakes but the only time my hair flaked was when I used KCCC undiluted.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 15, 2016)

I washed my hair last night, starting by conditioning on dry dirty hair with a diluted mix of AOWC + KCKT. 

After rinsing, I used a thick milkshake clay mix of rhassoul, calcium bentonite, sodium bentonite, SAA, water, milk and a dash of ACV.

After rinsing, oiling and gelling, I put the top half in two canerows and clipped it up in a banana clip.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2016)

shanda said:


> Hi everyone! I've been a lurker on this forum for years now and I love this thread. I was hoping to get some help with my journey, but seem to realise a few tweaks I could do as I answer the questions. I would like to share anyway and hope for some help and I encourage people to answer the questions just get an overview of what they're doing.
> The first pictures are of me when I first started, there is some root to tip definition in some areas. Now, I get more general coils. I feel I need to start steaming consistently to get to where I was before.  The last 4 pics are from Fri-Sat, where I accidentally did a Cherry Lola overnight, then clay and then KCCC with some oil. I need to either steam or seal better as my hair dries slow and just seems to lose the moisture slowly as it dries, especially now in the winter.
> View attachment 351407View attachment 351409View attachment 351411View attachment 351413View attachment 351415View attachment 351417View attachment 351419
> -I feel like my hair isn't hydrating the way I want it to. I used to feel a lot more coils in the roots before. I cannot seem to find a conditioner to work for me. Most products sit on my hair, including diluted KCKT, which would leave a weird film-like feeling on my hair when I used it. This lead me to buying the TVO products for Christmas. I hadn't really used a leave-in for while and thought it would help. I got the low porosity line, but everything seems to give me flakes or clumps. I tried the products together and on their own. I would baggy with them, everything(except steam). Every time they dried, I get terrible flakes. I've used different products underneath and oils to no avail. If anyone has any tips, please let me know.
> ...



Before you starting using the TVO products did you use a clarifying shampoo to start?

After you apply your leave-in, have you tried wearing a plastic cap for about 10 minutes to let it soak in?

You hair looks and sounds similar to mine. Unfortunately, I'm not going to be much help. I've been doing MHM for at least 2 years and don't have much more to show for it than when I started. The good news is my hair is softer and more hydrated than it was 2 years ago. But I don't have more definition. And when it dries, it dries into a fluff. I still have to twist my hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 15, 2016)

@faithVA I have not much to show for it either...when I use the clay on loose hair, my hair knots and tangles like nobody's  business.  My coils are temporary more defined but that come with a detangling  nightmare.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> @faithVA I have not much to show for it either...when I use the clay on loose hair, my hair knots and tangles like nobody's  business.  My coils are temporary more defined but that come with a detangling  nightmare.


Do they detangling with all clays rhassoul and sodium bentonite? My hair only tangles with the calcium bentonite.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 15, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Do they detangling with all clays rhassoul and sodium bentonite? My hair only tangles with the calcium bentonite.



I mix the Rhassoul and Calcium...next time I'll try it with Rhassoul only.  Thanks!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> I mix the Rhassoul and Calcium...next time I'll try it with Rhassoul only.  Thanks!


Not sure how many tablespoons you use, last time I did 4 T rhassoul and 1 T of calcium. Whatever measurement you used, just trying using 1 less tablespoon of calcium until you get a good balance.


----------



## shanda (Feb 16, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Hello @shanda, a fellow Londoner?  To the thread.
> 
> How long do you go between washing/ wetting your hair? (sorry if you've said and I just missed it). Also do you use any other kinds of products; butters, non-approved products etc? Do you use combs?
> 
> I can't explain the flakes but the only time my hair flaked was when I used KCCC undiluted.



Thanks for all the help! So glad to hear the replies

Hi! Great to know there's a fellow Londoner here! I've read the whole thing,can't believe I missed that. 

I tend to wet my hair every day. I try to do a clay rinse/wash( it's quite liquidly) every 3 days or so. 
I use oil under the TVO products, but not any other unapproved products. 

I don't use combs regularly, but every few months if I feel stuck and like I'm not detangling properly, I will go in with a comb.


----------



## shanda (Feb 16, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Before you starting using the TVO products did you use a clarifying shampoo to start?
> 
> After you apply your leave-in, have you tried wearing a plastic cap for about 10 minutes to let it soak in?
> 
> You hair looks and sounds similar to mine. Unfortunately, I'm not going to be much help. I've been doing MHM for at least 2 years and don't have much more to show for it than when I started. The good news is my hair is softer and more hydrated than it was 2 years ago. But I don't have more definition. And when it dries, it dries into a fluff. I still have to twist my hair.



Yeah, I clarified before I used the products for the first time. I've also tried the plastic cap, but I fell asleep with it on and took it off in the morning. Maybe I should try it for a shorter time. 

On Monday I did a clay rinse and added some carrot seed oil. I applied the TVO leave-in and rewet my hair, then I applied the TVO custard and rewet my hair again. I did a [failed] roller set and still came out with flakes. Maybe it just doesn't work for me.  My hair can have such particular likes. She wants what she wants!, I just haven't figured it out yet! 

Just did a workout and I'm going to steam tonight. My hair felt much softer when I steamed regularly! Need to do this at least once a week starting NOW!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2016)

shanda said:


> Yeah, I clarified before I used the products for the first time. I've also tried the plastic cap, but I fell asleep with it on and took it off in the morning. Maybe I should try it for a shorter time.
> 
> On Monday I did a clay rinse and added some carrot seed oil. I applied the TVO leave-in and rewet my hair, then I applied the TVO custard and rewet my hair again. I did a [failed] roller set and still came out with flakes. Maybe it just doesn't work for me.  My hair can have such particular likes. She wants what she wants!, I just haven't figured it out yet!
> 
> Just did a workout and I'm going to steam tonight. My hair felt much softer when I steamed regularly! Need to do this at least once a week starting NOW!


Using an oil before a leave in isn't a good idea. The oil tries to fill the cuticle and keep everything else out. The leave in is meant to soak into the strand's. It can't soak in because the oil is blocking. Then the styler sits in top of the leave in which is sitting on top of the oil. Nothing has soaked into your hair and everything is sitting on the surface.

Leave the oil until after the styler or after you hair is dry. You may not need it at all.

High porosity ladies can often get away with using an oil first. You don't sound like you are high porosity.

I'm guessing you didn't get the tvo cowash.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Using an oil before a leave in isn't a good idea. The oil tries to fill the cuticle and keep everything else out. The leave in is meant to soak into the strand's. It can't soak in because the oil is blocking. Then the styler sits in top of the leave in which is sitting on top of the oil. Nothing has soaked into your hair and everything is sitting on the surface.




Since you have the whole line, maybe start from scratch , clarify carmeltini, mud, etc and keep us in the loop. Go light on the leave-in, baggy and then a light layer of styler.


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 19, 2016)

Revisited KCCC, the stuff is amazing when you use it right (in the shower on soaking wet hair) I been letting my hair dry too much before applying it and I kept getting crap results.


----------



## LavenderMint (Feb 20, 2016)

Does anyone here use any ecostyler gels?


----------



## astralpeck (Feb 22, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I would agree with her about it not being common for curly hair to be low porosity. When I first came on this board and described my hair all I got was crickets. Most people were not experiencing anything like it. There were products for normal porosity and even the roux porosity control for high porosity but nothing for low porosity.
> 
> Once we started talking about it on the board more people joined the low porosity group but many of them are high porosity based on their descriptions. Many people doing MHM aren't low porosity which is why there are so many different modifications.
> 
> There are just a few of us.


I have always felt that a lot of people are erroneously on the low po band wagon after the hair not sinking in water test...which unfortunately stirs so many in the wrong direction.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 22, 2016)

astralpeck said:


> I have always felt that a lot of people are erroneously on the low po band wagon after the hair not sinking in water test...which unfortunately stirs so many in the wrong direction.


I dislike that test. But it's hard to convince people that they aren't low porosity once they believe they are. And the more videos people make about it the more peoe believe in the test. I think more people are high porosity than low porosity.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 22, 2016)

aharri23 said:


> Revisited KCCC, the stuff is amazing when you use it right (in the shower on soaking wet hair) I been letting my hair dry too much before applying it and I kept getting crap results.


Hey stranger. Thanks for the update.


----------



## aharri23 (Feb 23, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Hey stranger. Thanks for the update.



Haha you're too funny! Hows everything going? I need to do a clay mask it's been a while..


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2016)

aharri23 said:


> Haha you're too funny! Hows everything going? I need to do a clay mask it's been a while..


Everything's the same here. I need to slide by your site so I can see your hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 25, 2016)

I just did the porosity test several times and then came here to post my findings not knowing that was the topic of the day!  

I tested 3 strands for 5 minutes each.  2 floated at the top while 1 sank immediately.   I did them again and the 1 that sank immediately floated in the middle, 1 floated on top aND the other is sitting at the bottom.  
I concluded the glass of water test is a huge joke and cannot be relied upon.  I still don't know my hair's porosity and don't know what products definitively work or don't work.  I'm screwe...I am going to purchase the hair analysis.  Does anyone have a coupon code I can borrow?


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 25, 2016)

This may be a really dumb question but I'm just starting this regimen and I'm not sure if I'm supposed to do the acv rinse every single day for the first 7 days. Is that right? I know the Cherry Lola Treatment is supposed to be done on the first day only if you are going to do it and it replaces the clarifying step when you do. 

But if you aren't doing that treatment and just going to step 1:clarify - is that supposed to be your first step every day? Again this might be a totally ridiculous question. I just wanted to make sure I'm not sabotaging myself before I start.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> I just did the porosity test several times and then came here to post my findings not knowing that was the topic of the day!
> 
> I tested 3 strands for 5 minutes each.  2 floated at the top while 1 sank immediately.   I did them again and the 1 that sank immediately floated in the middle, 1 floated on top aND the other is sitting at the bottom.
> I concluded the glass of water test is a huge joke and cannot be relied upon.  I still don't know my hair's porosity and don't know what products definitively work or don't work.  I'm screwe...I am going to purchase the hair analysis.  Does anyone have a coupon code I can borrow?


I think you will be pleased with the analysis. It will at least give you definititive answers about your hair. 

My referral code is I1K46I


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2016)

Yes yo


KammyGirl said:


> This may be a really dumb question but I'm just starting this regimen and I'm not sure if I'm supposed to do the acv rinse every single day for the first 7 days. Is that right? I know the Cherry Lola Treatment is supposed to be done on the first day only if you are going to do it and it replaces the clarifying step when you do.
> 
> But if you aren't doing that treatment and just going to step 1:clarify - is that supposed to be your first step every day? Again this might be a totally ridiculous question. I just wanted to make sure I'm not sabotaging myself before I start.


I am assuming you are following Pinkecubes method. If so, Yes you clarify with the ACV every wash day. You will do it for the 7 straight days and then it is the first step when you wash every 3 days.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I think you will be pleased with the analysis. It will at least give you definititive answers about your hair.
> 
> My referral code is I1K46I


Awesome, thank you so very much!!!


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Yes yo
> 
> I am assuming you are following Pinkecubes method. If so, Yes you clarify with the ACV every wash day. You will do it for the 7 straight days and then it is the first step when you wash every 3 days.


Ok good. I figured that but I was like am I really clarifying my hair daily for this? OK, just waiting for my clay. Bought 1 pound of rhassoul from an Indian seller on Amazon. I hope it's decent quality. I plan to do this for a full 7 days straight. I'll make my mixes and everything for the full week so I don't have to spend time doing it every night for the week.

Then after the week I'll most likely do twice a week every other week because I think I'll be straightening my hair. I still haven't figured out if I want to straighten every 2 weeks or every few months when I trim.  But that's for a different thread. I'll come back and post before and after pictures after I finish the full week.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 26, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I think you will be pleased with the analysis. It will at least give you definititive answers about your hair.
> 
> My referral code is I1K46I


Thanks again for the code @faithVA , what are the first and last characters of the code? I know it's not the #1, are they lower case 'L'?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks again for the code @faithVA , what are the first and last characters of the code? I know it's not the #1, are they lower case 'L'?



 I think it's and "I" but you may have to try both. I wasn't sure myself.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 29, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> I just did the porosity test several times and then came here to post my findings not knowing that was the topic of the day!
> 
> I tested 3 strands for 5 minutes each.  2 floated at the top while 1 sank immediately.   I did them again and the 1 that sank immediately floated in the middle, 1 floated on top aND the other is sitting at the bottom.
> I concluded the glass of water test is a huge joke and cannot be relied upon.  I still don't know my hair's porosity and don't know what products definitively work or don't work.  I'm screwe...I am going to purchase the hair analysis.  Does anyone have a coupon code I can borrow?



I had both characteristics of high porosity and low porosity hair. Turns out I have normal porosity hair. How I concluded that I did? I took a strand of my hair and went down the hair shaft and it was smooth. Then I went the opposit way and it was rough. If it's rough both ways that means you have high porosity. Of its smooth both ways that means you have low porosity. That's any easy way to tell. Make sure your hair is freshly washed with no product on it


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey ladies! Quick question. I want to start mud washing again but the last time I did it, it made my bleached hair feel "relaxed". Did it strip away all the protein I put into it? I'm afraid to try it again because I just got my damaged ends on track but I'm seeing you ladies are mud washing over color. Has anyone experience this as well?


----------



## Guinan (Feb 29, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Hey ladies! Quick question. I want to start mud washing again but the last time I did it, it made my bleached hair feel "relaxed". Did it strip away all the protein I put into it? I'm afraid to try it again because I just got my damaged ends on track but I'm seeing you ladies are mud washing over color. Has anyone experience this as well?



No, I haven't had that experience. What kind of clay are you using. I recently switched to using Rhassoul clay b/c it is a lot gentler on my hair.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 29, 2016)

pelohello said:


> No, I haven't had that experience. What kind of clay are you using. I recently switched to using Rhassoul clay b/c it is a lot gentler on my hair.



I'm using the bentonite clear I got for clarifying hair. I heard rhoussal is more for deep conditioning but it's not easy to find so I didn't purchase it


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> I'm using the bentonite clear I got for clarifying hair. I heard rhoussal is more for deep conditioning but it's not easy to find so I didn't purchase it


I'm not sure what you mean by it felt relaxed but you may want to switch to the rhassoul clay. If your hair is bleached, you need your clay to be more moisturizing. It's also very likely with the bleach your hair is porous. The calcium bentonite may be way to harsh and making your hair more porous.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 1, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by it felt relaxed but you may want to switch to the rhassoul clay. If your hair is bleached, you need your clay to be more moisturizing. It's also very likely with the bleach your hair is porous. The calcium bentonite may be way to harsh and making your hair more porous.



Thank you! So the rhoussal is much better and will allow me to clean it while moisturizing? Right now I use a cleansing conditioner but I needed something to clarify with when needed and so far I've been using KCCC but I feel it's a bit too harsh


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Thank you! So the rhoussal is much better and will allow me to clean it while moisturizing? Right now I use a cleansing conditioner but I needed something to clarify with when needed and so far I've been using KCCC but I feel it's a bit too harsh


I think the rhassoul is better especially if the hair is chemically treated. You can always try mixing the two to get the right mix for yourself. But for a lot of hair calcium bentonite can strip the hair and just make it too dry over time.

I currently use 4T rhassoul with 1 T calcium bentonite. For me it cleanses well but it still leaves my hair feeling moisturized.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 2, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I think the rhassoul is better especially if the hair is chemically treated. You can always try mixing the two to get the right mix for yourself. But for a lot of hair calcium bentonite can strip the hair and just make it too dry over time.
> 
> I currently use 4T rhassoul with 1 T calcium bentonite. For me it cleanses well but it still leaves my hair feeling moisturized.



Where do you purchase your rhoussal clay?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Where do you purchase your rhoussal clay?


I've only purchased from butters and bars. I catch a sale which she has pretty often.

The other ladies may have different sources.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 2, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Where do you purchase your rhoussal clay?



I get mine off Amazon.


----------



## LavenderMint (Mar 3, 2016)

@AbsyBlvd Ive been wanting to try banana clips since you posted a style using them with your MHM wash'n'go here. I have a puff cuff and two wide banana clips on the way to me now!


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 3, 2016)

@MeaWea I just ordered two junior puff cuffs this week. I'm looking forward to their arrival and hope they last longer than these banana clips I love so much.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 3, 2016)

I thinking about trying different approved conditioners. I think I'm going to try the kinky curly stuff and the trader joe's conditioner. I used trader joe's before and I didn't really like it too much. But I think I tried it when I was relaxed.

Does anyone use this two conditioners as a leave-in? Do ya'll get any white flakes or a lot of buildup?

I use tressume as a leave-in and I love it.


----------



## Ajna (Mar 3, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I thinking about trying different approved conditioners. I think I'm going to try the kinky curly stuff and the trader joe's conditioner. I used trader joe's before and I didn't really like it too much. But I think I tried it when I was relaxed.
> 
> Does anyone use this two conditioners as a leave-in? Do ya'll get any white flakes or a lot of buildup?
> 
> I use tressume as a leave-in and I love it.



I use kinky curly not at full strength though more like  25% conditioner to 75% water so nope no flakes nor build up


----------



## Ajna (Mar 4, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Where do you purchase your rhoussal clay?



I am still working through rhoussal I got from Anita Grant during her most recent sale. However I do purchase the pink clay and the white kaolin clay from mountain herb and I found a seller on ebay which I like.
The shipping on butters and bars is still to high for me


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 5, 2016)

Water rinsed and then clay washed my hair today. I used a mix of rhassoul, c.bentonite, SAA, steeped marshmallow root and hibiscus, water and milk. 

After a thorough rinse, I oiled my hair with grapeseed, jojoba, and sunflower oil on my ends and embraced the steam as I showered. 

Wetting my head on the way out of the shower, I gelled and dusted about 5mm from my ends (coil by coil). The top third is braided and clipped up with the rest in my new puff cuff (which- on first wear- feels really comfortable).


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm finished with my 7 days. So I've done an extreme modified version I guess.

First, I used rhassoul clay instead of bentonite because i was worried about all of the complaints about the hair feeling extra dry. I put avj and sweet almond oil with water in my clay. It is so difficult for me to get the clay into my hair in and actually clump. I know you're not supposed to do this but I pulled my hair back instead of doing the sections for clumping. This is probably the reason my hair seems a little straighter/smoother than usual. I use heat so my pattern was already looser

When I rinsed and uses the watered down conditioner mix  which for me was whatever I had on hand mixed with water my curls were shiny and bouncy. I didn't wash and go but I did apply a gel so I could style.

I won't post pics because my hair didn't get the desired result when you follow mhm strictly-which wasn't something I was particularly invested in. I just wanted more moisturized hair. And I wanted it to feel moisturized.

Overall my hair is smooth, extra shiny, moisturized and really really easy to style. I think clay is going to be a staple to my regimen along with acv and avj. I don't know why I never tried any of these before. I'm very happy with the way my hair feels.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Mar 13, 2016)

Ajna said:


> I use kinky curly not at full strength though more like  25% conditioner to 75% water so nope no flakes nor build up



Me too, I love the diluted version of KC not today.  I use about a similar dilution.  I also dilute KCCC - 1:1.  I like my clay the consistency that will pour out of a squeeze bottle.


----------



## Ajna (Mar 13, 2016)

SimplyWhole said:


> Me too, I love the diluted version of KC not today.  I use about a similar dilution.  I also dilute KCCC - 1:1.  I like my clay the consistency that will pour out of a squeeze bottle.



I have never thought of diluting gel but it makes sense because after I apply the gel I dunk my head under water to get the product through.
Thanks I am going to try it!


----------



## Ajna (Mar 13, 2016)

I have been doing hot yoga for the past couple of weeks and my hair has been super dry. I think all the humidity and hot air just sucks the moisture from my hair. Generally when my hair is dry the pre-poo with conditioner overnight keeps it supple but this time that did not work. After reviewing the threads I recalled Chicoro (sp?) pre-poo option so I decided to do it and tweak it a bit. I took water, oil (JBCO, Apricot) and aloe in a 50/25/25 ratio and mixed that in a bottle. Then I applied anita grants creamy latte over that but a bag on with a sock to keep the oil from dripping everywhere. The next morning I co-washed  with Jessicurl Too Shea condish and did a clay wash with pink clay then used watered down KCKT and UFD gel. 

It was like my hair was back no more dryness. The best part was it has had a lasting effect because it has been about 4 days since I did it and I have been to hot yoga and worked out and all I have done is spritz my scalp with tea tree and peppermint water then sprayed my hair was rose water and a little spray shine and my hair is still soft. 

Hopefully if anyone else is suffering from dryness this could be an option
Here is the link to the real recipe https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/you-need-a-moisture-drenched-pre-poo.509482/


----------



## SimplyWhole (Mar 19, 2016)

Is anyone using the Terra Veda Organix low porosity kit? If so can you give me a quick review. It is on sale until 3/23.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2016)

SimplyWhole said:


> Is anyone using the Terra Veda Organix low porosity kit? If so can you give me a quick review. It is on sale until 3/23.


I am. For the most part I like it and will probably continue to use items from the kit. It makes my hair extremely manageable so much so that I can comb through my 4b hair with no problem. It is very well balanced. Usually if I baggy with anything overnight my scalp is irritated. I can wear the carmeltini for hours with no reaction.

I don't have additional curl definition with it though. My hair looks the same as it did before I started using it. The product ts are very gentle though.

What else would you like to know?


----------



## SimplyWhole (Mar 19, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I am. For the most part I like it and will probably continue to use items from the kit.
> 
> What else would you like to know?



Are you following every step in the kit? Disappointed to hear about the curled definition, are you saying that the styler does not add any curl definition?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2016)

SimplyWhole said:


> Are you following every step in the kit? Disappointed to hear about the curled definition, are you saying that the styler does not add any curl definition?



I followed the steps the 1st two months. After that I switched from permanent color to semi-permanent so I had to switch up a bit. Once a week I use the cowash, leave-in and styler. I use the carmeltini once a month. I had to stop using the mud because it pulls the color from my hair. That really is a good thing because it means she makes a high quality mud.

I can't blame the lack of curl definition on her product. NOTHING has given my hair curl definition. My hair has no real definition after cleansing.

If you have seen some definition doing MHM than the product may work well for you. I would not use my head as an example 

Why are you considering buying the product?


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 19, 2016)

Water rinsed my hair tonight, then followed with a clay mix of rhassoul, calcium bentonite, amla powder, SAA, the liquid from steeped marshmallow root and hibiscus, and milk. 

I oiled with wheatgerm (length) and sunflower (ends), steamed, rinsed and gelled with diluted KCCC. I also mixed in a little of the steeped tea to lower the pH- been doing this for a little while and I think it smoothes my hair a little more, compared to just KCCC and water.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Mar 23, 2016)

I want to use products that compliment and have a reliable system when I travel. I get curl definition best with KCCC.



faithVA said:


> Why are you considering buying the product?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2016)

SimplyWhole said:


> I want to use products that compliment and have a reliable system when I travel. I get curl definition best with KCCC.



Did you buy it?

The products definitely compliment each other and they are probably reliable. You can still use whatever gel you want.


----------



## SheWalks (Apr 8, 2016)

@tashboog just wanted to know if you ever got around to trying out the teraveda hipo? Thinking of picking it up soon.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 8, 2016)

By any chance, is this an similar alternative to Rhassoul clay?  Im trying to avoid having to make an online purchase. I have already tried Bentonite clay in the past, however I hear that Rhassoul could be even better for my hair. Unfortunately, I haven't seen in my area.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> By any chance, is this an similar alternative to Rhassoul clay?  Im trying to avoid having to make an online purchase. I have already tried Bentonite clay in the past, however I hear that Rhassoul could be even better for my hair. Unfortunately, I haven't seen in my area.
> View attachment 357081


I think someone said this was the same as rhassoul.

Go ahead and try it to see if you like it. But if you decide you want more rhassoul get it online to save money. It's going to be hard to find it on the ground.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 8, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> By any chance, is this an similar alternative to Rhassoul clay?  Im trying to avoid having to make an online purchase. I have already tried Bentonite clay in the past, however I hear that Rhassoul could be even better for my hair. Unfortunately, I haven't seen in my area.
> View attachment 357081



My rhassoul clay (kind of taupe/ brown coloured) is labelled as Moroccan, so yeah it should be the same thing.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks Ladies! ^^ I'll pick some up this weekend.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 8, 2016)

Has anyone has any issues with using clay on their dyed hair? I am thinking about applying a black rinse to my hair but I'm not sure as of yet.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Has anyone has any issues with using clay on their dyed hair? I am thinking about applying a black rinse to my hair but I'm not sure as of yet.


I use my clay before I use the rinse. And I only use it  the same day I color. My color doesn't last very long anyway so I try to avoid anything that will cause color bleed.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 8, 2016)

Awesome  thanks for sharing.


----------



## LavenderMint (Apr 17, 2016)

All that time at the beginning of trying MHM when my scalp was so dreadfully itchy, I was thinking I did something wrong or was using the wrong clay or wasn't rinsing well enough or that my wet hair was suffocating my scalp or something. Nuh-uh. 
Yesterday I washed per usual, did my protein & used the conditioner I was using when I started MHM: the Crece Pelo conditioner. My scalp is NOT happy. I'm not supposed to wash again so soon but I am definitely doing a mid-week rinse.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> All that time at the beginning of trying MHM when my scalp was so dreadfully itchy, I was thinking I did something wrong or was using the wrong clay or wasn't rinsing well enough or that my wet hair was suffocating my scalp or something. Nuh-uh.
> Yesterday I washed per usual, did my protein & used the conditioner I was using when I started MHM: the Crece Pelo conditioner. My scalp is NOT happy. I'm not supposed to wash again so soon but I am definitely doing a mid-week rinse.


Glad you were able to narrow it down. Do you know what's in it that you may be having a reaction to?


----------



## LavenderMint (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm thinking it has to be one of these extracts: Laurel, nettle, arnica, bardana, watercress, calendula, ivy, manzanilla, lemon, pine, Romero, capuchina, salvia, tioxolona, milk of cotton, fibro activates.


----------



## tashboog (Apr 20, 2016)

kodochax said:


> @tashboog just wanted to know if you ever got around to trying out the teraveda hipo? Thinking of picking it up soon.


@kodochax I did try the terra veda hi po but I didn't use it long enough to make any conclusion. Since I'm currently protective styling, my plan is to revisit it again in July. I do think they are good products and I know that @faithVA have tried the low po one with pretty good results. Go ahead and give it a try. The owner does a really good job answering your questions. She will try to find the best combination for your hair if you find out that one of the products doesn't agree with your hair. I do like the fact that I don't have to make my own stuff which is good for a lazy person like myself  .


----------



## Guinan (Apr 20, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Has anyone has any issues with using clay on their dyed hair? I am thinking about applying a black rinse to my hair but I'm not sure as of yet.



I haven't had any issues with using clay on my dyed hair. However, my hair color is permanent. The clay might effect a semi-perm.


----------



## Adiatasha (Apr 24, 2016)

4c hair
Wow I finally have the hang of this


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2016)

Adiatasha said:


> 4c hair
> Wow I finally have the hang of this


Are you doing anything differently? Or is it just time?


----------



## Adiatasha (Apr 24, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Are you doing anything differently? Or is it just time?



I do an apple cider vinegar rinse sit for 20 min. Then wash out. 
Then kinky curly knot today wash that out
Terressentials mud wash sit for 30 min. Then wash out.
While the hair is soaking wet I use the praying hands method and apply KCNT. (Lots of it)
Then I use KCCC.
That's it!

Here's another pic


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2016)

Adiatasha said:


> I do an apple cider vinegar rinse sit for 20 min. Then wash out.
> Then kinky curly knot today wash that out
> Terressentials mud wash sit for 30 min. Then wash out.
> While the hair is soaking wet I use the praying hands method and apply KCNT. (Lots of it)
> ...


Cool so you are doing the original. I'm glad it is working for you and you are getting good results.


----------



## Adiatasha (Apr 24, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Cool so you are doing the original. I'm glad it is working for you and you are getting good results.



Yeah.. It's definitely working. 
It's the Terressentials mud wash. It's magic


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 26, 2016)

I DCd overnight with AO White Camellia (undiluted) and coconut oil on roots and ends, all wrapped in clingfilm. This morning, when I removed the clingfilm, the product had adsorbed and my hair felt soft and defined. 

Currently sitting with clay- c.bentonite, rhassoul, coconut water, steeped hibiscus and marshmallow root, water and SAA.


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 28, 2016)

Hey everybody!

So, I just wanted to update on what's going on with my hair. I had two years worth of hair (long transition) but then I cut it all off to get a tapered cut last summer. (still annoyed I did that btw) By August, the back was still too short to catch for cornrowing, so I went on a personal PS challenge. Since then, I've been in wigs and crochet braids. I did my most recent set... hmm, let me think, the day Scalia died actually. I would say it's been approximately two months. 

Now, I'm not one of those who take care of their hair under an install. I put it in and leave it the heck alone.  One thing, my sebum is popping. I think I could go water-only. I don't want to, but I could. Second, when I took my hair out, it felt TOO soft, like, weird. So I shampooed and used Aphogee 2 min for about 15 min, dc'd, etc. My method of benign neglect works because I go a week between installs, MHM'ing everyday like I just started, get my moisture/ protein levels straight, and re-install. On day 2 of my loose hair week, I did a Cherry Lola treatment (and the rest of the reggie in order). Already, my hair is revived. The first night, my hair very very strange, almost like it felt when I was relaxed. 'Coated', maybe? Anyway, I'm bringing it back, coilies popping.  I actually need to do my hair this weekend (bday coming up ), so I'll MHM everyday for three more days (for a total of five) and then do my hair on Sunday.

Oh, and the back of my hair that was too short to catch is now SL. 

I don't know how much I'll be around, but I just wanted to give a special Taurus shout out to @faithVA.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2016)

Honey Bee said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> So, I just wanted to update on what's going on with my hair. I had two years worth of hair (long transition) but then I cut it all off to get a tapered cut last summer. (still annoyed I did that btw) By August, the back was still too short to catch for cornrowing, so I went on a personal PS challenge. Since then, I've been in wigs and crochet braids. I did my most recent set... hmm, let me think, the day Scalia died actually. I would say it's been approximately two months.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Taurean. Enjoy your birthday. 


Don't be too wild out there. The stories I've heard made me blush


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 29, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Happy Birthday Taurean. Enjoy your birthday.
> 
> 
> Don't be too wild out there. The stories I've heard made me blush


I'm too old to be wild.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2016)

I don't do MHM consistently anymore since I started doing color rinses. I do it now only right before I do a rinse if I don't use shampoo. Moreso due to the length of my hair and the shrinkage I've given up the wng idea. Even at this length it would shrink down to an ugly misshaped fro. 

This is my hair now after a protein treatment, an overnight carmeltini and a mudwash. It's coming along.


----------



## nycutiepie (May 1, 2016)

I've been wigging it but today I did the following:
Baking Soda and Cond wash
Millcreek Keratin Protein cond
Deep Raspberry Moisturize Condtioner
Clay (Bentonite and Rhassoul mix)
KCKT
Camille Rose Moisturizer
Grapeseed and Avocado Oil

I cornrowed my hair but it felt strong and heavy after.  I can't continue all steps so I think I'll do a midweek wash with clay and then follow the remainder of the steps minus the protein.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Subscribe (Jun 1, 2016)

bump


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 6, 2016)

I've decided I'm only using Terressentials mud wash and my deep conditioner.
That's it


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 8, 2016)

I've been relatively consistent with my regimen as I only/mainly wear wngs and it's the only way I know how to wear my hair out and avoid tangles. 

After a good few months of not using baking soda, a decline in my wash days- I went from every 2-3 days to mainly once a week, and using henna for colour, my hair started to feel like it wasn't retaining moisture as well as it had been. I wasn't diluting or warming conditioner with every use and I just needed to reset.

I added 2 level teaspoons of baking soda to 2oz of Afrotastic Curl Elastic and diluted with 5-6oz of warm water, squeezed and smoothed that through my hair and left on for 30mins in total. No tangly hair like the last time I used BS. I followed that with a clay mix (I've gone back to a thick milkshake/ batter consistency).

After rinsing, I oiled with grapeseed and rinsed lightly before leaving the shower. Then layered my ends lightly with shea butter before shingling with diluted KCCC. My hair feels soft and looks defined. Scalp feels good.


----------



## cocoma (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi,  I am late to the party but I realized I have done all of these steps over the years but never together.  My hair is flat ironed right now and I want to start with the Cherry Lola treatment.  Can I do an ACV rinse first then do the cherry lola?  Or just wash with KC come clean then cherry lola.  My hair loves the ACV rinse and I usually do that coming out of a straight style. Also I will probably use my Mielle Organics deep conditioner and leave in since my hair seems to love it so much.


----------



## tashboog (Jun 16, 2016)

cocoma said:


> Hi,  I am late to the party but I realized I have done all of these steps over the years but never together.  My hair is flat ironed right now and I want to start with the Cherry Lola treatment.  Can I do an ACV rinse first then do the cherry lola?  Or just wash with KC come clean then cherry lola.  My hair loves the ACV rinse and I usually do that coming out of a straight style. Also I will probably use my Mielle Organics deep conditioner and leave in since my hair seems to love it so much.


@cocoma  The original MHM says if you do the Cherry Lola treatment then skip the ACV or baking soda step until your next wash. I wouldn't recommend doing the ACV rinse first. You can apply the Cherry Lola treatment to your straight hair style and on dirty hair. The treatment on the website already contains ACV. Use that recipe for the Cherry Lola treatment. Then proceed to step 3 which is the deep conditioning your hair step. HTH .


----------



## cocoma (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks @tashboog, there is so much information and so many different variations.  I will try that this weekend.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 27, 2016)

I fingered detangled with water and olive oil. Surprisingly my hair feels great!

I'm slowly starting to get back into the FULL MHM. Before I was only doing the DC. Tomorrow, I plan on doing MHM. Since I'm slowly starting back, I think I will MHM once a week and bun and then slowly increase.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I FINALLY purchased the Kinky custard gel. I cant want to try it out. I forgot to get the leave-in and from what I gathered from utube the gel works better with the leave-in. I'm thinking of just using my diluted tressume as my leave-in.

Have any of yall used this custard gel without using the leave-in?


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 27, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that I FINALLY purchased the Kinky custard gel. I cant want to try it out. I forgot to get the leave-in and from what I gathered from utube the gel works better with the leave-in. I'm thinking of just using my diluted tressume as my leave-in.
> 
> Have any of yall used this custard gel without using the leave-in?



@pelohello  I regularly use this without a leave-in. It is by far, my favourite gel. I don't get alot of choice in the matter


----------



## Guinan (Jun 29, 2016)

I finished MHM today. My hair looks and feels AMAZING!!!!!! After I rinsed out the clay, my curls clumped nicely. I still need to do MHM more often to reach max hydration though. Today I rinsed out the DC while in the shower and then applied my clay. I left the clay in for about 5mins.

Why did I stop doing MHM 

Even if I cant do the full DC overnight, I will at least do the modified version.


----------



## cocoma (Jun 30, 2016)

I have done the MHM 4 times and I am hooked!  I never wore a wash and go before.  Probably because I was afraid of the gel.  But I have received many compliments from other naturals and was even called someones hair crush!  I never expected that.  So this will be my summer staple since it is so hot and humid here and it gives me a much needed break from bunning.  I have been able to go 4 days so far with my wash and go and plan to only do the MHM once or twice a week max.


----------



## sharifeh (Jul 4, 2016)

would love to try this- it's so intimidating though


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jul 9, 2016)

I thought I bought everything to do the full MHM but then realized I forgot the yogurt

ETA: Ladies what are your recs for high porosity hair in terms of recipes for the clay wash, DC leave in and gel? TIA!!!


----------



## Guinan (Jul 11, 2016)

Clay washed my hair today and right now I'm Dcing overnight. In my clay wash I added ACV. I think next time I will add some peppermint oil to the mixture. My curls came out really soft and defined.

Tomorrow I plan on wearing a wng.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 11, 2016)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I thought I bought everything to do the full MHM but then realized I forgot the yogurt
> 
> ETA: Ladies what are your recs for high porosity hair in terms of recipes for the clay wash, DC leave in and gel? TIA!!!



Honestly, I don't know. Have you checked out the MHM website? Hopefully, the other ladies will be able to chime in who have high porosity hair. I think it's the same process for all porosity levels. You kind of have to play around with MHM and find out what works best for your hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2016)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I thought I bought everything to do the full MHM but then realized I forgot the yogurt
> 
> ETA: Ladies what are your recs for high porosity hair in terms of recipes for the clay wash, DC leave in and gel? TIA!!!


Dubaidee has recipes for the different porosity types. Check out her website.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jul 11, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Honestly, I don't know. Have you checked out the MHM website? Hopefully, the other ladies will be able to chime in who have high porosity hair. I think it's the same process for all porosity levels. You kind of have to play around with MHM and find out what works best for your hair.





faithVA said:


> Dubaidee has recipes for the different porosity types. Check out her website.


Thanks so much for responding ladies, I was convinced I was high porosity due to the description on dubaidees blog I use heat regularly and my hair responds well to protein, but I just clarified and did the water test and it really confused me. First my hair sat on the surface of the water I wasn't sure that was accurate because I felt like maybe my coily texture was causing it not to be submerged well so i kinda tapped it so it would be submerged in the water, it immediately sank, then a few minutes later I saw it was floating again near the surface and it remained near the surface thereafter, what does that mean?

I'm kinda bummed now because I studied dubaidee's blog and made all the mixtures based on her HiPo suggestions and now I'm wondering if it was all for naught

I just applied the cherry lola treatment and I couldn't get my fingers through my hair very much at all, there was little to no slip, *sigh* I omitted the vinegar in the cherry lola and now I'm wondering if thats making a difference in the slip? idk


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2016)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Thanks so much for responding ladies, I was convinced I was high porosity due to the description on dubaidees blog I use heat regularly and my hair responds well to protein, but I just clarified and did the water test and it really confused me. First my hair sat on the surface of the water I wasn't sure that was accurate because I felt like maybe my coily texture was causing it not to be submerged well so i kinda tapped it so it would be submerged in the water, it immediately sank, then a few minutes later I saw it was floating again near the surface and it remained near the surface thereafter, what does that mean?
> 
> I'm kinda bummed now because I studied dubaidee's blog and made all the mixtures based on her HiPo suggestions and now I'm wondering if it was all for naught
> 
> I just applied the cherry lola treatment and I couldn't get my fingers through my hair very much at all, there was little to no slip, *sigh* I omitted the vinegar in the cherry lola and now I'm wondering if thats making a difference in the slip? idk


Why did you omit the vinegar? The pH of your mix could be way off.

I dont know that the water test is accurate so I have no help for that.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2016)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Thanks so much for responding ladies, I was convinced I was high porosity due to the description on dubaidees blog I use heat regularly and my hair responds well to protein, but I just clarified and did the water test and it really confused me. First my hair sat on the surface of the water I wasn't sure that was accurate because I felt like maybe my coily texture was causing it not to be submerged well so i kinda tapped it so it would be submerged in the water, it immediately sank, then a few minutes later I saw it was floating again near the surface and it remained near the surface thereafter, what does that mean?
> 
> I'm kinda bummed now because I studied dubaidee's blog and made all the mixtures based on her HiPo suggestions and now I'm wondering if it was all for naught
> 
> I just applied the cherry lola treatment and I couldn't get my fingers through my hair very much at all, there was little to no slip, *sigh* I omitted the vinegar in the cherry lola and now I'm wondering if thats making a difference in the slip? idk


You are doing the cherry Lola and not the cherry Lola Carmel treatment?


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jul 11, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Why did you omit the vinegar? The pH of your mix could be way off.
> 
> I dont know that the water test is accurate so I have no help for that.


I saw that dubaidee put it as optional on her recipes so I thought it was fine to skip it, guess I was wrong, I still have some frozen, maybe I'll thaw it next time I try this and add the vinegar to that one.


faithVA said:


> You are doing the cherry Lola and not the cherry Lola Carmel treatment?


I just said cherry lola to save key strokes lol I'm doing the cherry lola caramel treatment well kinda, minus the vinegar

Gonna rinse out this failed DC and try to figure something out with my hair


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 11, 2016)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I saw that dubaidee put it as optional on her recipes so I thought it was fine to skip it, guess I was wrong, I still have some frozen, maybe I'll thaw it next time I try this and add the vinegar to that one.
> 
> I just said cherry lola to save key strokes lol I'm doing the cherry lola caramel treatment well kinda, minus the vinegar
> 
> Gonna rinse out this failed DC and try to figure something out with my hair


I think I'm hi po, now approaching 'normal' thanks to MHM, I think. Anyway, it's been a while (still in crochets), but I have posts all through this thread. 

As I recall, my general rules of thumb were...

1. minimal baking soda, the only time I used it was in the Cherry Lola treatment. otherwise, ACV+ water or shampoo (when needed) for step one.
2. I'm not particular here , been using up my Wen stash for literally years. 
3. clay recipe: clay, water, aloe vera juice or gel, ACV (a 'dollop' of glycerin and more aloe vera stuff than water or about equal amounts). if you need more slip, don't use oil, please! (i know that's the natural girl's first response, lol) use something that dissolves in water, ie, herbs like marshmallow root powder or slippery elm powder (i'm sure there are others) so it rinses out with the clay. you want to make it kinda on the thick side (but not too thick to rinse out) while you're less hydrated. as you progress, it can be more liquidy.
4. diluted KCKT (again, as your hair gets more hydrated, you can dilute more) + wetline xtreme gel 

My trick for shrinkage: let it dry about 60-70%, throw in some huge loose bantu knots (like, 3-4 for that whole head of hair you got, I have to use more cuz my hair's still short), take down when it's about 80% dry. gently massage roots to loosen it up/ make it fall right, shake.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jul 12, 2016)

Honey Bee said:


> I think I'm hi po, now approaching 'normal' thanks to MHM, I think. Anyway, it's been a while (still in crochets), but I have posts all through this thread.
> 
> As I recall, my general rules of thumb were...
> 
> ...


 Thanks so much for the insights! I'll be referencing this when I give this another go, love the not being particular and minimal baking soda, I think I'll be trying ACV + water next time as step 1 yes I have a shopping cart full of herbs on mountainroseherbs with the marshmallow irish moss etc I need to order it lol


----------



## faithVA (Jul 12, 2016)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I saw that dubaidee put it as optional on her recipes so I thought it was fine to skip it, guess I was wrong, I still have some frozen, maybe I'll thaw it next time I try this and add the vinegar to that one.
> 
> I just said cherry lola to save key strokes lol I'm doing the cherry lola caramel treatment well kinda, minus the vinegar
> 
> Gonna rinse out this failed DC and try to figure something out with my hair


The vinegar should be optional with the clay but with the cherry Lola it's best to stick with the recipe unless you are using pH strips. Without the vinegar that mix is to alkaline which is probably why you didn't get the expected results.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 12, 2016)

My wng came out perfectly!!! I was alittle nervous b/c I was attempting to do bangs. Surprisingly it looks really cute. My hair feels soft and has ton of movement!! Usually my hair dries very hard and crunchy due to the gel; but I was watching some utube videos and came across naturallyneicy and I saw that she used olive oil prior to putting the gel on the hair. It worked really great.


I also watched a video from nap85 and saw how she made some mango butter. I decided to try to make something similar but with less oils and with shea butter. Now it is chilling in the fridge. I just have to blend until it's smooth. I used alittle this morning and it was really nice on my hair. It gave me nice shine and softness. We'll see how it works once I blend it together.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 12, 2016)

pelohello said:


> My wng came out perfectly!!! I was alittle nervous b/c I was attempting to do bangs. Surprisingly it looks really cute. My hair feels soft and has ton of movement!! Usually my hair dries very hard and crunchy due to the gel; but I was watching some utube videos and came across naturallyneicy and I saw that she used olive oil prior to putting the gel on the hair. It worked really great.
> 
> 
> I also watched a video from nap85 and saw how she made some mango butter. I decided to try to make something similar but with less oils and with shea butter. Now it is chilling in the fridge. I just have to blend until it's smooth. I used alittle this morning and it was really nice on my hair. It gave me nice shine and softness. We'll see how it works once I blend it together.


Where are the pictures? We want to see the cute WNG


----------



## SheWalks (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm hoping to officially start this method next week. I bought some rhassoul clay that I've been experimenting with currently sitting with a concoction of rhassoul,water, coconut milk, honey, cocoa, slippery elm and citric acid in my hair atm. Clay seems to work better than any deep conditioner I've ever tried, and gel will keep my hair soft and moisturized for days, loc and things like that never work for me. 

Anyone know how long butters & bars usually take to ship out? I'm running out of rhassoul and I don't want to buy another on the ground at $18 a pop.


----------



## Bajanmum (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi ladies. 
I've read through the majority of the thread and the mhm website, and after receiving my kaolin order in the post I finally did my day 1 yesterday incl. the clct. 

I'm so pleased with results. The back of my hair was nicely defined the front needs work but I'm deep conditioning now for day 2. I never thought this 4c hair could ever look nice in a wng. Wow...just wow.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 13, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Where are the pictures? We want to see the cute WNG



I keep meaning to post pics, but this dang photo resizer is a pain.

The 1st couple of pics are after I clay washed my hair, with no product

The the last pics are the wng.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I keep meaning to post pics, but this dang photo resizer is a pain.
> 
> The 1st couple of pics are after I clay washed my hair, with no product
> 
> The the last pics are the wng.


That does look nice. You have some great curls. I'm loving the hang time in that first picture.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 14, 2016)

I went to cvs yesterday to pick up some tressume and they didnt have the undone conditioner! After work, I plan on going to target and getting the undone conditioner and kinky curly conditioner. I think I'm gonna try the wng with the kccc.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 14, 2016)

Went to target and spent way to much, lol. I purchased the Kinky knot stuff leave-in, two bottles of the tressume undone conditioner and something from jane carter.

I might wash my hair today.

Question, the kinky knot leave-in, that can be used as a DC and a leave-in, right?


----------



## Bajanmum (Jul 14, 2016)

Ladies who are airdrying their wng, how long does it take to completely dry? Before Tuesday, I'd never tried wng as a style (never thought ii could achieve iit with 4c hair). 
I'm on day 3 of the seven day challenge and I'm managing to finish all the steps by 4pm #lifehappens. Lol I spend most of my day under a bag and head wrap. But my hair is still not 100% dry and iits been 5 1/2 hours since I finished. Oh well, just four more days left. I'm doing well considering I work from home and have a baby


----------



## Bajanmum (Jul 14, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Went to target and spent way to much, lol. I purchased the Kinky knot stuff leave-in, two bottles of the tressume undone conditioner and something from jane carter.
> 
> I might wash my hair today.
> 
> Question, the kinky knot leave-in, that can be used as a DC and a leave-in, right?



@pelohello yes kkkt is pretty decent as a DC/leave-in. My hair is nice and soft after using it both times.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 14, 2016)

Bajanmum said:


> Ladies who are airdrying their wng, how long does it take to completely dry? Before Tuesday, I'd never tried wng as a style (never thought ii could achieve iit with 4c hair).
> I'm on day 3 of the seven day challenge and I'm managing to finish all the steps by 4pm #lifehappens. Lol I spend most of my day under a bag and head wrap. But my hair is still not 100% dry and iits been 5 1/2 hours since I finished. Oh well, just four more days left. I'm doing well considering I work from home and have a baby



You are doing good. I did my '7days' over 2 weeks.

My wng takes about 2 or 3 days to fully dry (to roots). In the early days, my hair hardly ever got chance to fully dry before I wet it again.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 14, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Went to target and spent way to much, lol. I purchased the Kinky knot stuff leave-in, two bottles of the tressume undone conditioner and something from jane carter.
> 
> I might wash my hair today.
> 
> Question, the kinky knot leave-in, that can be used as a DC and a leave-in, right?



I used to use KCKT diluted, with and without baking soda as my DC in MHM but I believe my hair responds better to true DC. It's a great detangler and left my hair soft, but builds up on my hair if used too often.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 14, 2016)

Bajanmum said:


> Ladies who are airdrying their wng, how long does it take to completely dry? Before Tuesday, I'd never tried wng as a style (never thought ii could achieve iit with 4c hair).
> I'm on day 3 of the seven day challenge and I'm managing to finish all the steps by 4pm #lifehappens. Lol I spend most of my day under a bag and head wrap. But my hair is still not 100% dry and iits been 5 1/2 hours since I finished. Oh well, just four more days left. I'm doing well considering I work from home and have a baby



My hair takes FOREVER to dry. But I have learned a couple of tricks to cut down the drying time. For starters, before I apply my DC, I make sure my hair is damp and not soaking wet. Then when I apply my DC, I make sure it's on the creamier side, than watery. When I wake up the next day my hair is very moisturized but not soaking wet (if that makes sense). When I apply my gel, I really try to rub it in, instead of plopping it on my hair; and really focus on the roots.

I finish my wng by 5:30am, by 1pm it's dry. I semi air dry. I use a diffuser on low heat for about 10mins and focus on the areas that I know take forever to dry.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 14, 2016)

Clay washed my hair and my scalp feels so good. I have my DC on (DCing overnight); which is KCNT. I loveeeeeeee the way it smells and it seems to be responding really well on my hair. I cant wait to try the gel tomorrow. No bangs tomorrow. It's just too darn hot for anything in my face. I will post pics tomorrow with the results.

In my clay wash I used rhassoul clay, ACV and alittle bit of water. Prior to the clay wash, I spritz my hair with diluted tressume and finger detangled with olive oil. It only took me 1.5 hr. I'm happy that I have found a way to work MHM into my hectic life, lol.


----------



## Bajanmum (Jul 15, 2016)

pelohello said:


> My hair takes FOREVER to dry. But I have learned a couple of tricks to cut down the drying time. For starters, before I apply my DC, I make sure my hair is damp and not soaking wet. Then when I apply my DC, I make sure it's on the creamier side, than watery. When I wake up the next day my hair is very moisturized but not soaking wet (if that makes sense). When I apply my gel, I really try to rub it in, instead of plopping it on my hair; and really focus on the roots.
> 
> I finish my wng by 5:30am, by 1pm it's dry. I semi air dry. I use a diffuser on low heat for about 10mins and focus on the areas that I know take forever to dry.



Thanks for the tips. Looks like I'll be getting a diffuser attachment. I've actually been considering waking up earlier so I can finish all the steps earlier. Otherwise I don't get to show off my hair. When I get the kids from school, I don't have to leave home again til the next day when I'm usually under a baggy and head wrap lol.


----------



## Bajanmum (Jul 15, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> You are doing good. I did my '7days' over 2 weeks.
> 
> My wng takes about 2 or 3 days to fully dry (to roots). In the early days, *my hair hardly ever got chance to fully dry before I wet it again*.



Me!


----------



## Guinan (Jul 16, 2016)

I just realize I was supposed to post my results of using KCNT and the KCC. I posted it in the fall/winter wng thread. As far as the products; they are spectacular!!! I REALLY liked the gel/custard. I really wish it wasn't so expensive or at least give you more than 8oz for almost 20 bucks! I still have alittle more than half of the jar left. I really liked the DC/leave-in. It really moisturized my hair. The DC/leave-in is more reasonable in price since you can dilute the product. I think the next time I wash my hair, I will try using less of the custard and see how my hair responds.

I def prefer the KCC than the Camille rose curl maker. The KCC provided me with more definition, more softness, no flakes and no itchy scalp. Oh and it has a better smell than the curl maker and it's an approved MHM item. But the rose maker is better in price and quantity. The next thing I plan on testing out is the Jane Carter gel/cream. I dont' think that's approved but the ingredients weren't too bad.


----------



## cocoma (Jul 18, 2016)

I made it through 5 sessions.  It is way to hot and humid to do a wash and go so I got lazy and started back to bunning this week.  I noticed that my hair looks great all week but I start to get single strand knots after 3 days.  So I will make sure to do it twice a week when I wear a wash and go.


----------



## Bajanmum (Jul 19, 2016)

Yesterday, was day 7 done. I'm actually going to miss doing my hair daily, but I've commited myself to doing it every 2-3 days, especially now we actually have some hot weather. Sweating in my scalp, is making my roots poofy/fluffy and its breaking the gel cast lol.

Does anyone else get webbing between clumps? Just wondered if I'm not doing something right.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 20, 2016)

My wng is lasting pretty well! I'm going on vacay for a couple of days. I think I will water wash my hair while on vacay; if needed. For my styler I will use my curl maker. I don't want to use KCC while at the beach since it's so expensive. For my DC/Leave-in I'm gonna use KCNT.


----------



## LavenderMint (Jul 20, 2016)

So, I quit doing MHM after getting my Komaza results (mostly hi-po, weekly wash with moisture shampoo, co-washing is a no-no, frequent protein treatments, etc). Since then, my hair has been thriving!
EXCEPT.
There's a patch on the right front side of my head, temple to ear, that I suspect is low po. NOTHING absorbs on this side, leaving me with flakes and a gray cast. I can't believe I'm going to have to give special treatment to such a little section.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Jul 20, 2016)

I did the full MHM process Monday night including the original cherry lola treatment.  Got the best wash and go I've had in a while.

Guess I'll be back to doing the full routine (ACV for the first step) once a week and a regular cowash midweek.

I'm determined to grow out this tapered cut this summer and get back to APL


----------



## Bajanmum (Jul 27, 2016)

Does anyone know how long after using henna/indigo can I use the clay? And will it leach the colour?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 27, 2016)

*1. Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube MHM?, DubaiDees Modifed MHM?, AketaFitgirls Original?, DanaB? Other? Please describe.*

I am following my own version of the Terra Veda Organix (TVO) version of the MHM. It renders it quite doable. They explain it in full detail with a couple of videos all on one page here: https://terravedaorganix.com/pages/tvo-method-for-max-hydration-5​
They have a hipo MHM and a lowpo MHM, along with a hipo collection of products and a lowpo collection of products. I have tried using their products a few times, but my hair is responding strangely to them.​*
2. When did you start the regimen?*

I inadvertently started doing a modified version of the original MHM months and months ago because I was trialing the Naturalicious line.
Without even really thinking about, I sort of got more serious with the MHM on June 28, 2016.
I purposely and officially started on July 7, 2016.​
*3. How often do you do the method?*

After having clarified/chelated that initial time, now I just keep it running on a 14-day repeating cycle (please see below).​
*4. Benefits seen so far*

The definition of my 4a curls has improved DRAMATICALLY. Since introducing Oyin Hair Dew into the line up, my wash and wear's have been way more moisturized.​
*5. Anything else you would like to share.*

I need to test which products if any should be applied to soaking wet hair. I know Anthony Dickey advises this. However, a YouTuber had the idea that if hipo hair is full of water, product can hardly get in. So she started applying product to DAMP hair (not soaking wet hair), and her hair styling went to the next level. Will that happen for me? Need to test it.

Tangles and knots are a BIG issue for me, having very fine yet highly dense, coily 4a hair. I am trying to determine if I should detangle BEFORE cleansing or follow the TVO method of detangling with the mud treatment on long wash days and detangling as I cowash and as I condition on wash days.

Lastly, a hairstylist was able to give me the wash-and-wear of LIFE (gorgeous, comment-garnering everywhere I went, super elongated, super hydrated and moisturized) . . . and I haven't been able to replicate it even though I tried using the exact same products she used. Maybe it's something about her technique??? I thought I was replicating it exactly.​
*6. Starting Photo*
View media item 128821​
*7. Current Picture if you have one.*
View media item 128823​
*8. List your steps and products. New comers may find this helpful when looking at products and modifications.*

Because the TVO products are NOT vibing with my hair, I've slightly redefined the SHORT WASH DAY and LONG WASH DAY.​
SHORT WASH DAY =​
prepoo overnight with a 1:1:1 mixture of raw and undefined coconut oil, light EVOO, and castor oil
water only washing
oil rinse with grape seed oil
close cuticles with a 1:1 spritz of cold diluted water and aloe Vera juice
moisturize with Oyin Hair Dew
style and seal with Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker or Shea Moisture's Hipo gel
LONG WASH DAY =​
apply TVO's Carmel-tini treatment and cover with 2 plastic baggies for 30 minutes to overnight
detox and condition and detangle with Naturalicious's 5-in-1 clay treatment
deep condition with Shea Moisture's High Porosity Moisture-seal Masque
close cuticles with a 1:1 spritz of cold diluted water and aloe Vera juice
moisturize with Oyin Hair Dew
style and seal with Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker or Shea Moisture's Hipo gel
Someone here advised me that I was waiting too long in between short wash days. So, I will be following this 14-day routine:​
*Week A*​1st Sunday: SHORT WASH DAY 
1st Monday: simply refresh style
1st Tuesday: simply refresh style
1st Wednesday: SHORT WASH DAY
1st Thursday: simply refresh style
1st Friday: simply refresh style
1st Saturday: _water rinse and restyle* 

*I got the idea for this last type of day from MahoganyCurls, who mentioned in one her videos that she sometimes rinses her head under water on refresh day but does not WASH._

*Week B*​2nd Sunday: SHORT WASH DAY
2nd Monday: simply refresh style
2nd Tuesday: simply refresh style in the morning . . . *BEGIN* LONG WASH DAY AT NIGHT
2nd Wednesday: *COMPLETE* LONG WASH DAY IN THE MORNING
2nd Thursday: simply refresh style
2nd Friday: simply refresh style
2nd Saturday: _water rinse and restyle_


----------



## SheWalks (Jul 28, 2016)

Anyone here still use kccc and dilute it? I bought some and tried it out, I loved the application and the results but when my hair was completely dry, my once soft hair was sticky. So I'm thinking I need to dilute it but I don't know what type of water to kccc ratio I should start with..


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 29, 2016)

Bajanmum said:


> Does anyone know how long after using henna/indigo can I use the clay? And will it leach the colour?



When I henna, I usually water rinse on my next wash (3 or four days later- a week if my hair is feeling really good), and then clay on the following wash (another 3 days - a week later). 

I use hibiscus in my mix and I find the colour effect does fade faster. I haven't used a lot of indigo to be able to give an opinion on the effects of clay on the colour.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2016)

Bajanmum said:


> Does anyone know how long after using henna/indigo can I use the clay? And will it leach the colour?


Unfortunately I don't


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2016)

kodochax said:


> Anyone here still use kccc and dilute it? I bought some and tried it out, I loved the application and the results but when my hair was completely dry, my once soft hair was sticky. So I'm thinking I need to dilute it but I don't know what type of water to kccc ratio I should start with..


Start with 50/50 and take it up or down from there.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 29, 2016)

kodochax said:


> Anyone here still use kccc and dilute it? I bought some and tried it out, I loved the application and the results but when my hair was completely dry, my once soft hair was sticky. So I'm thinking I need to dilute it but I don't know what type of water to kccc ratio I should start with..



I still do. I don't measure anything but I tend to use more water than gel, roughly 50:50 if I want a longer hold.


----------



## SheWalks (Jul 29, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Start with 50/50 and take it up or down from there.





AbsyBlvd said:


> I still do. I don't measure anything but I tend to use more water than gel, roughly 50:50 if I want a longer hold.


Thanks! I'll try 50:50 this weekend and see how it works out . I'm using way too much atm.


----------



## Bajanmum (Jul 30, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> When I henna, I usually water rinse on my next wash (3 or four days later- a week if my hair is feeling really good), and then clay on the following wash (another 3 days *- a week later*).


Ok great, I'll do that, thanks...You and @faithVA  are a fountain of useful info @AbsyBlvd. You're my 'go to' mhm girls.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 30, 2016)

Today was supposed to be a only-rinse-with-water-and-restyle day, but Mom came over to surprise me with help with the kiddoes. Can't turn down hair time!

 I cowashed, lightly finger detangled, and conditioned all with SM's hipo masque. I moisturized with Oyin Hair Dew.

 New: I revisited the DevaCurl gel that came in the Ulta DevaCurl Decadence kit and diffused.

 Good, good results!!! Hubby says prettiest wash-and-wear I've yet achieved at home! 

Slight issues: It feels way less moisturized now that the gel is in, compared with when I only had the Oyin in. The roots are a little frizzy, but kind of in a good way.

 This is a pretty result.  Yay! Still seeking multi-day moisturization, though.


----------



## SheWalks (Jul 30, 2016)

I did the 50:50 mix today and it worked well thank you ladies again for the tip.  I have to try it a bit more to see how my hair really responds. Some sections were great and others I had to slather on a lot more of the mix. I used 2.5 oz of gel in total which is much better than 4ish ounces I used last time! I will see tomorrow if I still experience the stickiness. The definition seems to be the same it's just some of my hair felt weird like I didn't use a leave in conditioner at all. I don't blame the gel since the night before I used knot today and uncle funky daughters and it felt like I put shampoo in my hair . Even my clay treatment felt off so my hair might need some time. I won't be using that combo again, I will continue on with the kinky curly combo. Currently sitting in a wash and go with the diluted formula and my hair seems to be the same after application. I will also be sure to keep up with my protein treatments so I will be doing my Komaza weekly, I don't think the cherry lola has enough protein for me.

Butters n Bars has a 30% off  sale so I'm going to up my rhassoul & bentonite stash. I haven't gotten around to trying my pink clay yet so I won't buy anymore.  My hair dryer has been a big help, I would struggle doing these wash & gos without it. I can dry my hair enough then band and fluff to go to work in the morning.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 31, 2016)

Bajanmum said:


> Ok great, I'll do that, thanks...You and @faithVA  are a fountain of useful info @AbsyBlvd. You're my 'go to' mhm girls.


----------



## Chillidee (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi ladies...finally coming out of lurkdom 

I'm on page 35 of this mammoth thread and the information on here is so helpful. Thank you all!
I'm taking out kinky twists next weekend, and I'm going to get started with this. Is anyone able to tell me if I'm supposed to wash my hair before doing the CLCT?


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 31, 2016)

Chillidee said:


> Hi ladies...finally coming out of lurkdom
> 
> I'm on page 35 of this mammoth thread and the information on here is so helpful. Thank you all!
> I'm taking out kinky twists next weekend, and I'm going to get started with this. Is anyone able to tell me if I'm supposed to wash my hair before doing the CLCT?



I don't do CLCT anymore but I preferred to do them on washed/ rinsed hair, that way my hair was already detangled and didn't feel coated with old product during application.


----------



## Chillidee (Jul 31, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I don't do CLCT anymore but I preferred to do them on washed/ rinsed hair, that way my hair was already detangled and didn't feel coated with old product during application.


Thanks for your response!


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 31, 2016)

You're welcome @Chillidee


----------



## SheWalks (Aug 6, 2016)

Just wanted to give a heads up since KCCC is on the expensive side. Curlmart is currently running a sale which has Kinky Curly 15% off. You can stack Cart15 with it to get the 16oz Curling custard for about $21.66 which is a steal for this brand. I'm stocked up for the rest of the summer!


----------



## SheWalks (Aug 9, 2016)

Anyone buy bentonite clay from bulk apothecary? I've read that rhassoul is thin but is their bentonite the same?


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm on day three of this and my curls are definitely beginning to pop. Gonna read this whole thread to see what cowash, gels and leave ins y'all are using

I'll add my starting details tomorrow


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 10, 2016)

I felt like focussing on my ends and crown/ front yesterday morning. In prep for a diluted shampoo, I coated my ends with coconut oil before lightly removing shed hairs (I'd baggied the night before so my hair was moist).

After shampooing my end's and crown, I applied full strength Mill Creek Botanicals Jojoba conditioner (protein) and sectioned off in bantu knots- 8 total. I left this uncovered for 20mins, maybe more. Rinsed each section and applied full strength AOWC, wrapped in cling film and a bag (10mins), added a hot towel under the bag for a further 20mins.

Took down and rinsed each section before clay cleansing/ washing with a mix of; calcium bentonite, rhassoul, water, SAA, and hibiscus tea. Left for 15mins.

After rinsing, I oiled and rinsed and styled with the usual.


----------



## MizzBFly (Aug 10, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> *1. Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube MHM?, DubaiDees Modifed MHM?, AketaFitgirls Original?, DanaB? Other? Please describe.*
> 
> I am following my own version of the Terra Veda Organix (TVO) version of the MHM. It renders it quite doable. They explain it in full detail with a couple of videos all on one page here: https://terravedaorganix.com/pages/tvo-method-for-max-hydration-5​
> They have a hipo MHM and a lowpo MHM, along with a hipo collection of products and a lowpo collection of products. I have tried using their products a few times, but my hair is responding strangely to them.​*
> ...


Concerning Anthony Dickey Method- I've tried it and the results were frizzy hair, since my 1st successful wash-n-go with Xtreme a month ago, I only apply leave in and gel on damp or barely damp hair the results are epic! also I am low-porosity


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Aug 10, 2016)

1. Which regimen are you doing? Pinkecube MHM?, DubaiDees Modifed MHM?, AketaFitgirls Original?, DanaB? Other? Please describe..
2. When did you start the regimen? *August 7th 2016*
3. How often do you do the method? *Will try to do it every month and a half. Might have the time for every month.*
4. Benefits seen so far. *My curls are a lot more defined with no product*
5. Anything else you would like to share. *n/a*
6. Starting Photo. *i can never upload pictures on here from my phone.*
7. Current Picture if you have one. *i can never upload pictures on here from my phone*
8. List your steps and products. New comers may find this helpful when looking at products and modifications. 
*Bentonite Clay, Shea moisture green conditioner as the cowash (using up my stash). as i am leave in conditioner, curls botanical gel.*


----------



## SheWalks (Aug 13, 2016)

I can't tell much of a difference between bentonite & rhassoul on my hair. In some cases bentonite comes out ahead, which is 100% okay with me since bentonite is cheaper. I'm going to eventually pick up bulk apothecary's bentonite. 50lb for $50 is amazing as I won't have to worry about clay for a long time, my family has started to dig into my clay stash so it's going quicker than it should.  I'm using a mix of bentonite, coconut milk, marshmallow root, slippery elm, honey & citric acid. I need to hurry up and get my measurements down so I can make bigger batches. Still using diluted kinky curly + diluted knot today. I still don't get how knot today manages to elongate my hair so much. I'm convinced that KC doesn't list the full ingredients list.

I'm going to be pushing to do my hair every other day this week/next week starting now(currently fan drying a wash & go because it's hot).


----------



## CoveredGirl (Aug 18, 2016)

.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Aug 31, 2016)

I tried this method....I was only able to get 5 days in out of the 7 but this method changed my hair life. 
I used Kinky Curly products to get the maximum benefit of this method and was I in for a shocker. Not only did I get the best wash n go of my life...but utilizing the MHM allowed me to use less product.

Seriously 16.99 for a bottle of Kinky Curly gel (and the other botanical gels) I strayed from those. But using the MHM I used 1/4 KC custard out of 5 washes. If I did one wash a week...that's one jar for 5 months. I was using that gallon tub of ECO in 5 months. 

I'm a believer!!! After the MHM my hair can only get healthier from now on. I never knew my hair could be this way. I feel way more attractive with my hair now then I did before.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Sep 1, 2016)

My hair is 3C/4a and I have low porosity hair. I have done MHM on and off but there are just too many steps for me to do it consistently.  I can never make it through the 7 consecutive days because it's literally an all night process and adds about 1-1.5 hours to my routine in the morning. However, I will tell you that it works, the best WnG I ever had was the first day I tried the method (my avatar photo). I also liked the fact of having one primary product that you dilute and mix in varying degrees for you DC, leave-in, etc. Cuts down on having to buy a ton of products. I chose Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle conditioner and absolutely love it. I also love the botanical gels because they don't leave any build up. I don't think I can commit to MHM but I will try to start incorporating some of the products and steps in a more simplified routine, for example using clay products.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 8, 2016)

I just restocked on Millcreek Jojoba Protein conditioner and clay. I'm trying out a new clay brand; Redmond Bentonite Clay. I noticed that Millcreek changed their bottle. Hopefully they didn't change their ingredients. I also purchased another large spray bottle from Sally's. I am going to use this bottle for the ACV. I used to buy my bottles from Target but they suck; they kept breaking.


----------



## SheWalks (Sep 8, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I just restocked on Millcreek Jojoba Protein conditioner and clay. I'm trying out a new clay brand; Redmond Bentonite Clay. I noticed that Millcreek changed their bottle. Hopefully they didn't change their ingredients. I also purchased another large spray bottle from Sally's. I am going to use this bottle for the ACV. I used to buy my bottles from Target but they suck; they kept breaking.


Not sure about the jojoba but they changed the biotin & keratin for sure.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 11, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I just restocked on Millcreek Jojoba Protein conditioner and clay. I'm trying out a new clay brand; Redmond Bentonite Clay. I noticed that Millcreek changed their bottle. Hopefully they didn't change their ingredients. I also purchased another large spray bottle from Sally's. I am going to use this bottle for the ACV. I used to buy my bottles from Target but they suck; they kept breaking.



@pelohello  They changed the formula of the jojoba but I still works well. For me, it has more slip now.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2016)

I've been mudding for a few days and seeing more curls. I added gel last night but twisted it up. Not sure how it would look if I let it dry. With my length and my uneven shrinkage I still dont think it would be wearable. .

I'm on the fence as to whether Im going to mud every few days or just wait until spring.  I will probably wait until spring when I ha e more length and just mud occasionally until then.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 11, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @pelohello  They changed the formula of the jojoba but I still works well. For me, it has more slip now.



I used it yesterday and it responded really well to my hair. I also noticed the slip too.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2016)

I twisted my hair up last night around 10. I took out my twist today around 2 and my hair was still very wet. When I get back from vacation I will see if I need to do my hair every 2 days or every 3 days. 

Did mud again today but used a thinner version and let it sit in long enough to detangle. I finally figured out how to apply gel to my hair so it's  much faster and more effective. I thought I did this before and it didn't work. But maybe I didn't. I see more coils and some clumping but I'm still afraid to let it dry loose  I put in twist towards my crown. 

I can finally see how mud and gel can be a simple regimen. Even without defined coils putting my hair into twist is easier and they look so much better than when I do my regular regimen of leave-in, cream and gel.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 12, 2016)

1. Prepoo:  Water, Olive oil and WGHO. I will no longer use WGHO on the length of my hair b/c it's causing a white paste.
2. Water rinsed
3. I currently have ACV/Water and Rhassoul clay on my hair. I plan on leaving this on for about an hour. Then I will DC overnight with tressume.

For my wng tomorrow, I'm gonna have to use curl maker since I only have alil of KCC. I may use KCC in the front of my hair and the curl maker in the back.

NEXT WASH: Most likely thurs or Friday. I will be trying out the Redmond clay. I hope I like it!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2016)

Mudwashed with a mix of water, 2 T bentonite, 1 T sodium bentonite, 1 T calcium bentonite and a squirt of ACV. I made it runnier but it dried nicely on my hair. It takes me forever to finger detangle so I didn't let it sit any longer. I notice some areas have webbing so I'm trying to work through that. I don't quite have root to tip definition with the mud but it's getting there. I'm taking a few days break from mudding. I hope I maintain my progress.

I rinsed and gelled with KCCC and did the head shake. My hair clumped up nicely, excluding my sides and my crown.  I pinned those back. It actually looked like a wearable wash and go. I let it dry for about 15 minutes before I put it in flat twist. It looked like it was going to frizz up. 

I will try to wash again on Thursday or Friday. I will cowash and see how that works.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 13, 2016)

pelohello said:


> 1. Prepoo:  Water, Olive oil and WGHO. I will no longer use WGHO on the length of my hair b/c it's causing a white paste.
> 2. Water rinsed
> 3. I currently have ACV/Water and Rhassoul clay on my hair. I plan on leaving this on for about an hour. Then I will DC overnight with tressume.
> 
> ...



I'm delightfully surprised that the ACV and clay was able to remove the white pastey goop that was in my hair. I was prepared to use shampoo, lol. I need to restock on KCC, but I have two full bottles of curl maker that I would like to use up first.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 16, 2016)

pelohello said:


> 1. Prepoo:  Water, Olive oil and WGHO. I will no longer use WGHO on the length of my hair b/c it's causing a white paste.
> 2. Water rinsed
> 3. I currently have ACV/Water and Rhassoul clay on my hair. I plan on leaving this on for about an hour. Then I will DC overnight with tressume.
> 
> ...



This was the BEST wash day everrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I had no knots I think it's b/c I've been really consistent with the MHM reggie and I have been REALLY working on my detangling technique.

I REALLY like the Redmond clay. I mixed it with water, ACV, honey and olive oil. Next wash day will either be Monday or Tuesday. I hope I have another successful wash.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2016)

Friiday I conditioned with a Quinoa conditioner and then twisted with gel. Last  night I did a mudwash and twisted with gel. My hair looks much better when I just mudwash and twist with gel. The conditioner leaves a film on my hair and the water beads on top. After a day my hair just looks dull. 

For now going to am to do 1 midweek wash and do at least 1 weekend wash but if I feel like it possibly do two. I'm going to just do mud and gel and see if my hair is any more hydrated over the next 6 to 8 weeks. After gelling I will just put my flat twist back in until the next wash day.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 22, 2016)

Today was wash day. No pre-poo today or finger detangling. I thoroughly rinsed my hair and let it dry a bit. Next, I sprayed ACV and then applied my clay. I let the mixture sit for about an hour. I currently have my DC on my hair. I will DC overnight. I did have about two knots that I had to cut out. I think it's b/c I did not pre-poo/finger detangle prior to rinsing my hair and I went too long without finger detangling. I'm trying to at least either wash my hair 2x's a week or finger detangle 2x's week.

Next wash day will probably be Monday.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2016)

I have been doing mud and gel for the past couple of weeks and seeing some better results. I tried the Teraveda Organix mud over the week. It makes my hair soft which is good but I think the oil and honey prevents my coils from clumping. 

Tonight I tried cowashing with Trader Joes Nourish Spa. It works well for finger detangling but it doesn't smooth my hair like the mud does. And I could tell when I put in the gel that I didn't get enough water in my hair to help my curls clump.

But it is good to try things out and finger out what is working and what is not.

Over the weekend I will try the mud again without any ACV and leave it on for a few hours. 

I use the ACV to keep the clay from clumping. I just use clay and water. I can't put any oil or honey in my clay. Any suggestions for keeping the clay smooth?


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 28, 2016)

@faithVA I can only suggest using literally an couple of drops of ACV to get that creamy-smooth (especially because I mix in a bottle). Unless you mix it in a bowl and can get all the clumps by hand. Often my mix can still smooth with large clumps but I'll just smooth in into my hair the same way, it all works out.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 28, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I have been doing mud and gel for the past couple of weeks and seeing some better results. I tried the Teraveda Organix mud over the week. It makes my hair soft which is good but I think the oil and honey prevents my coils from clumping.
> 
> Tonight I tried cowashing with Trader Joes Nourish Spa. It works well for finger detangling but it doesn't smooth my hair like the mud does. And I could tell when I put in the gel that I didn't get enough water in my hair to help my curls clump.
> 
> ...




Now that I'm back to using bentonite clay, I always have clumps. But I like the clumps b/c if not my clay is too watery. I haven't been sticking to the measurements, except for the honey and oil. When I was using rhassoul clay, I rarely had any clumps. Do you think mixing with warm to hot water would help eliminate the clumps?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @faithVA I can only suggest using literally an couple of drops of ACV to get that creamy-smooth (especially because I mix in a bottle). Unless you mix it in a bowl and can get all the clumps by hand. Often my mix can still smooth with large clumps but I'll just smooth in into my hair the same way, it all works out.



I was trying to skip the ACV to prevent reducing the PH of the clay. Even a drop brings the PH down.

I put my mix in a squeeze bottle and the clumps clog up the hole. It's not major but it's just irritating to have to take the top off to remove the clump. I can work around it. I was just checking to see if there was another way.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Now that I'm back to using bentonite clay, I always have clumps. But I like the clumps b/c if not my clay is too watery. I haven't been sticking to the measurements, except for the honey and oil. When I was using rhassoul clay, I rarely had any clumps. Do you think mixing with warm to hot water would help eliminate the clumps?



I always uses warm to hot water but I still have clumps. Maybe I will try putting the clay in very slowly while shaking to see if that helps. 

The clumps clog up my bottle. I will work around it if I have to.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 29, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I always uses warm to hot water but I still have clumps. Maybe I will try putting the clay in very slowly while shaking to see if that helps.
> 
> *The clumps clog up my bottle*. I will work around it if I have to.



Yeah, I stopped using the applicator nozzle because of the bolded. I still shake, mix with a chopstick, and shake again. I don't get all the clumps all the time but removing the bottle top was my workaround


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2016)

OK so I tried the mud tonight and I got it to work. I will try it again tomorrow to make sure it wasn't a fluke. To be fair though I am putting it in a bottle which already has about 1" of mudwash in it that has ACV in it. But I didn't add any more.

I started with warm to hot water and put in about 6 oz. Then I put 1/2 tbsp at a time of each clay and shook it up before adding an addition 1/2 tbsp. I used 1 tbsp each of rhassoul, sodium bentonite and calcium bentonite. Before adding the calcium bentonite, I added an addition 3 oz of water. 

The consistency was right. It was runny but not super watery. And I didn't have any lumps.

I'm trying to see if there is any difference on my hair using ACV or not. 

Tomorrow I'm going to try leaving the mud on longer. I've never done an overnight and don't think I could stand it on my head that long. But tomorrow I'm going to try doing 4 hours and see if I notice any difference. 

I just wish I had some quick way to put it up at night without having to twist it  Maybe in the spring.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2016)

My conclusion is the mudwash with ACV gives me more coils. However, if I want to stretch my hair to style in something other than a wng, the skip the ACV for more stretch. 

I decide to try the wetline gel for the first time tonight. That stuff is like glue. I had to add water to my hand to get it through my hair. Not my hair is stuck together in weird clumps. I'm not sure how this is going to work out  I decided not to twist tonight. I'm just going to put on a plastic cap and see what I'm working with in the morning. If the wetline hasn't glued all my hair together I will wear a puff. If it has I will water rinse and then use the As I Am gel and still try to wear a puff.

I hate sleeping with a plastic cap on. I hope I can make it through the night.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2016)

I let it air dry for about 30 minutes and I could tell it was going to be a mess. So I rinsed out the Wetline and I put in the As I Am. It felt so much better. In the future I will try mixing the Wetline with a lighter gel. Just from rinsing I can tell the Wetline gel acts similar to flax seed gel on my hair, almost like an astringent. When I rinsed my hair had this squeaky feeling. Perhaps the PH is high on the Wetline. I didn't test that.

I'm almost out of As I Am gel so I'm going to switch over to the Curl Magic. I was going to give this bottle away but it's going to come in handy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 30, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I just wish I had some quick way to put it up at night without having to twist it  Maybe in the spring.



Can you Bantu knot? It is MUCH quicker than twisting, for me.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Can you Bantu knot? It is MUCH quicker than twisting, for me.


I could but my hair would just be a fro when I took out the bantu knots. I wouldn't give me a wearable style. 

I ended up putting it in two flat twist this morning. That was a struggle too. Man I can't wait for my hair to grow out.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2016)

I tried the PinkeCube roll and pin last night. That was a fail. Touching my hair while super wet is a no no. 

I'm just testing things out now. Tonight is my final test this week. I will give it a rest until I come up with some other brilliant idea.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 30, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I tried the PinkeCube roll and pin last night. That was a fail. Touching my hair while super wet is a no no.
> 
> I'm just testing things out now. Tonight is my final test this week. I will give it a rest until I come up with some other brilliant idea.



I'm testing, too. Glad to have company. As long as I don't let my Bantu knots dry, I'm okay. Sprangz works for me for elongation during drying, but I won't try sleeping in them.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm having a so-so wash day. My problem area was a pain today. I have to cut out two large knots. My problem area on the right side wasn't too bad b/c I experimented with using ACV to help with the knots; and surprisingly it worked!! So next time, when I get another knot I will spray ACV and let it sit then tackle the knot again. I'm currently pre-pooing with water and olive oil. I'm not going to DC overnight b/c today is my protein day. I'm going to comb out my hair tomorrow and then bun until next Thursday. If my hair doesn't look too bad, I'll post a LC.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2016)

Doing my last wash of the week, I hope  I still had mud in my hair and not sure when I'm rinsing it out. 

I did an Olaplex treatment, shampooed with Creme of Nature and DCd with Teraveda Organix Quinao conditioner. I put in the mud about 2 hours ago and will rinse it out around 1. I'm not sure what I am going to put in it. Am I going to use gel? or what?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2016)

Rinsed out the mud and my hair was smooth and soft. I think leaving it on longer and being more generous with the ACV helped. I saw more definition with the mud on. With the mud on I tried to work through some of the webbing at my roots. That's probably going to take several weeks to work through. 

I used the Curl Magic which worked nicely. I worked it through. I actually had curls just raking it through. But I did the shake to compare. With this gel the raking is better. 

It's way past bedtime so I'm trying pineappling for the first time. I have 8 mini pineapples. I put on my plastic cap and my bonnet. I will see if there is any hope tomorrow. Worse case scenario I just put in flat twist.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 1, 2016)

I can't believe i still have hair on my head. My hair is shedding like crazy. I really hope this stops soon. Ive been diligent in taking my iron. The shedding pic is about 3-4 days worth; the last time i did mhm was monday. Attached are pics of the shedding and a lc. On the bright side, i gained an inch in the front and gained bout 1/2 inch in the back. Im officially three inches away from mbl!!

Sorry i keep talking about this shedding. No one knows that I've been losing my hair except my mom and you guys.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I can't believe i still have hair on my head. My hair is shedding like crazy. I really hope this stops soon. Ive been diligent in taking my iron. The shedding pic is about 3-4 days worth; the last time i did mhm was monday. Attached are pics of the shedding and a lc. On the bright side, i gained an inch in the front and gained bout 1/2 inch in the back. Im officially three inches away from mbl!!
> 
> Sorry i keep talking about this shedding. No one knows that I've been losing my hair except my mom and you guys.



I think your scalp felt like it had to shed just because of overcrowding  Wow, you have a lot of hair on your head 

If this is something new, hopefully it is just a seasonal phase that will pass soon.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 1, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I think your scalp felt like it had to shed just because of overcrowding  Wow, you have a lot of hair on your head
> 
> If this is something new, hopefully it is just a seasonal phase that will pass soon.



Thanks Doll!!!


----------



## Guinan (Oct 9, 2016)

Wash day is today!!! I haven't washed my hair in about a week, but I did finger detangle. I currently have my hair in twists under a hat (the front twists are out). I was wearing a twistout but it got alil frizzy so I decided to re-twist and just left the twist in.

Today's Plan
Prepoo: Olive oil
Cleanse: ACV and clay mixture
DC: Tressume, overnight

Wng for tomorrow's style; however I will keep my nape twisted and tucked away under the wng.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2016)

I shampooed and did a clct. I left it in for an hour. It didn't have any slip so I couldn't separate my curls. I don't really like the clct but I figured I would try it one more time before I give up on it. In the future I think I will do clct with conditioner instead of yogurt and add various ingredients to it to make it more moisturizing.

I rinsed and applied a mud with just rhassoul, water and ACV. I've found that any extra ingredients like honey or oil need to be in the step before my mud and my mud needs to be very basic. 

I'm going to leave the mud in for 4 hours. I'm going to try mixing the curl magic and wetline gels. I guess I will be up late letting it dry a bit.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 9, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I shampooed and did a clct. I left it in for an hour. It didn't have any slip so I couldn't separate my curls. I don't really like the clct but I figured I would try it one more time before I give up on it. In the future I think I will do clct with conditioner instead of yogurt and add various ingredients to it to make it more moisturizing.
> 
> I rinsed and applied a mud with just rhassoul, water and ACV. I've found that any extra ingredients like honey or oil need to be in the step before my mud and my mud needs to be very basic.
> 
> I'm going to leave the mud in for 4 hours. I'm going to try mixing the curl magic and wetline gels. I guess I will be up late letting it dry a bit.



Interesting, Faith! Mixing Curly Magic and Wetline! Let us know how it fairs fares.

Aside: I really need to use my TerraVeda Carmeltini and their mud mask. And I still haven't even TRIED the quinoa deep conditioner of theirs I bought. So many of their products did my wrong that I have a psychological block with their products. I guess I can't tell if the Carmeltini and mud are even having any effect. I need to use them, though, before they go bad. I wonder how long they might last.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Interesting, Faith! Mixing Curly Magic and Wetline! Let us know how it fairs fares.
> 
> Aside: I really need to use my TerraVeda Carmeltini and their mud mask. And I still haven't even TRIED the quinoa deep conditioner of theirs I bought. So many of their products did my wrong that I have a psychological block with their products. I guess I can't tell if the Carmeltini and mud are even having any effect. I need to use them, though, before they go bad. I wonder how long they might last.


There wetline is too thick so I was hoping the curl magic would dilute it some.

I've used up most of the Teraveda
 It made my hair feel soft but that's about it
 Too many emollients know the products. 

If you try them and they don't work don't force it. I try to use them once a month so I can finish them off.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 9, 2016)

faithVA said:


> There wetline is too thick so I was hoping the curl magic would dilute it some.
> 
> I've used up most of the Teraveda
> It made my hair feel soft but that's about it
> ...



Good advice, Faith. Thanks.

Sigh. I had SUCH HIGH HOPES for that line! Oh! 

Oh, well. You are right: If they don't work for my hair, then they just don't! I'm going to use those three products when convenient, and try to pay close attention to how they do my hair. If no real impact, I'll put them in my "donation" bin.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Good advice, Faith. Thanks.
> 
> Sigh. I had SUCH HIGH HOPES for that line! Oh!
> 
> Oh, well. You are right: If they don't work for my hair, then they just don't! I'm going to use those three products when convenient, and try to pay close attention to how they do my hair. If no real impact, I'll put them in my "donation" bin.


So did I. Where have you been?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 9, 2016)

faithVA said:


> So did I. Where have you been?



I read folks' reflections on TerraVeda here, which echoed mine, and so at that point I had packed most of the TerraVeda products away.

Then a week or two ago I took every product in the house and organized them. I just stared at the TerraVeda products and experienced remorse/sadness/regret/sighs all over again!

I thought to myself: Maybe now that I've had a great protein treatment and all of my products are performing better, maybe I should try the TerraVeda process again. But it's so time-consuming! And I think deep down I know that something is going on with these products' formulations. I just wish I could know if a FEW of them are salvageable without having to waste the time trying them again. It's so time-consuming doing the whole MHM process with these products, and I hate having my hair look "bad" because of them.

Honestly, most of their products were just TURRIBLE for my hair (in my most profound Charles Barkley accent). I probably need to just let it go. Once they leave the house, I'll probably be better about it all. 

That was a HUGE investment.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I read folks' reflections on TerraVeda here, which echoed mine, and so at that point I had packed most of the TerraVeda products away.
> 
> Then a week or two ago I took every product in the house and organized them. I just stared at the TerraVeda products and experienced remorse/sadness/regret/sighs all over again!
> 
> ...


You don't have to use them all together. I cowash with the quinoa conditioner. I use the Carmeltini after a protein treatment
 And I use the mud when I don't want to us the real mud and give myself a break.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2016)

I tried 1/4 wetline and 3/4 curl magic. It won't easier but the definition was about the same. Next wash I will try 50-50. Worse case scenario I don't see any difference between the blend and using curl magic by itself. It will at least let me use up the wetline since I can't use that alone.

So far the kccc and as I am give me the best definition.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 10, 2016)

The 50/50 wetline worked better.

Unfortunately I can't capture my hair well on camera. It definitely cut down the frizz.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 11, 2016)

@faithVA, Webbing is usually caused by a lack of protein, but I see you used both Olaplex and the Cherry Lola treatment, so idk. Maybe you need something with hydrolyzed keratin?

Oh, and re: clay consistency. I use avj and acv in mine, but both affect ph, so I don't know if that's what you're looking for....? But the combo makes my hair happy.

(I'm still here mhm'ing, but I lurk cuz I'm on a several yr long personal ps challenge to grow out that cut I got last summer. )


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 11, 2016)

Water rinsed and clay washed my hair this morning (I'm currently sitting with the clay for 40mins-1hr). 

I'll rinse with grapseed oil on my length/ sunflower on my ends and finish with KCCC.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 11, 2016)

Honey Bee said:


> @faithVA, Webbing is usually caused by a lack of protein, but I see you used both Olaplex and the Cherry Lola treatment, so idk. Maybe you need something with hydrolyzed keratin?
> 
> Oh, and re: clay consistency. I use avj and acv in mine, but both affect ph, so I don't know if that's what you're looking for....? But the combo makes my hair happy.
> 
> (I'm still here mhm'ing, but I lurk cuz I'm on a several yr long personal ps challenge to grow out that cut I got last summer. )


I don't know about webbing either. I've had it for as long as I can remember but I may have not paid attention before.

I do keratin protein every 4 to 6 weeks. 

Some of it seems to do with splits higher up the strands. Nothing I can do about that. I can just clip the splits when I find them.  

I may try the AVJ and ACV together. What I have noticed is that the mud with the AVJ starts to smell bad fairly quickly if I leave any leftover. Don't have that issue with the ACV.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 12, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Good advice, Faith. Thanks.
> 
> Sigh. I had SUCH HIGH HOPES for that line! Oh!
> 
> Oh, well. You are right: If they don't work for my hair, then they just don't! I'm going to use those three products when convenient, and try to pay close attention to how they do my hair. If no real impact, I'll put them in my "donation" bin.



I just used the TerraVeda Quinoa deep conditioner and my first impression is "really, really like it!" Wow. One product out of like 12.  I'll have to try it again 4 times before I believe it!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 12, 2016)

Have hipo ladies been doing the Cherry Lola treatment? I thought hipo ladies were supposed to omit it? Do you think it might reduce my hipo hair's webbing?

THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 12, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Have hipo ladies been doing the Cherry Lola treatment? I thought hipo ladies were supposed to omit it? Do you think it might reduce my hipo hair's webbing?
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE!


Hipo ladies can do the Cherry Lola Carmel treatment because it is ph balanced as long as you use all of the ingredients. Dubai Dee has a recipe for hipo versus lopo.

I don't have an answer for the webbing.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 12, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Hipo ladies can do the Cherry Lola Carmel treatment because it is ph balanced as long as you use all of the ingredients. Dubai Dee has a recipe for hipo versus lopo.
> 
> I don't have an answer for the webbing.



Thanks, Faith!

I was using TerraVeda's Carmeltini, but maybe I'll try Dubai Dee's hipo version of the Cherry Lola Carmel treatment. You are so knowledgeable! Many thanks for passing your experience along.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 12, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, Faith!
> 
> I was using TerraVeda's Carmeltini, but maybe I'll try Dubai Dee's hipo version of the Cherry Lola Carmel treatment. You are so knowledgeable! Many thanks for passing your experience along.


If you try it let us know how it works out.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 17, 2016)

Wash day today!!!

Prepoo: Water and Olive. I gently finger detangled
Cleanse: Sprayed ACV and then applied my clay. I'm leaving this on for an hour.
Clarify: I usually only use shampoo if I'm using protein, but I'm getting braids tomorrow and I want my hair to be really clean. I'm using KC shampoo
DC: Diluted tressume for about 30mins on heat
Leave-in: Diluted KCNT

I plan on twisting my hair and letting it air dry before tension drying. Since I'm getting braids, I will only be using either diluted ACV or diluted KC as my cleanser. I've been going back and forth if I want to use any leave-ins; if I do, I will use KCNT.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2016)

Used up the Teraveda Organix quinoa conditioner tonight and the TerraVeda mud wash. I followed with a regular mud wash but a thin one. I gelled with a mix of wetline and curl magic.

I didn't get the definition with the mud because of the products I used but considering it turned out well. I still put my hair in flat twist to get me through the weekend.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi! 

I am going to give the MHM another try, likely in November, with the goal of reducing tangles and SSKs.

I have a question:
I was using a line to the MHM, but this time around I'm going to use the originally recommended products. My question is, it looks like we are supposed to do an ACV rinse for every wash and go. Is that correct? (Thanks in advance.)

If so, does not the ACV rinse close the cuticles, thus rendering all steps afterwards less effective?

Thank you for your help!

*headed back to the MHM site and to read through this thread some more*


----------



## nycutiepie (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey ladies.  I'm no longer wearing my wig and I'm back to MHM again.  I am not liking my wash n go's with my newly shortened hair length so I will be experimenting with different styling methods that will stretch my hair.  I'm also incorporating Devacurl products since I bought them when I got my hair cut at their salon.

Today I washed with Devacurl No Poo, DC'd under my Pibbs with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab (MHM approved), applied clay (Rhassoul and Bentonite combo with a lil ACV and hot water to get the pancake batter consistency I like) for about 30 minutes, washed it out and added KKNT to soaking wet hair, added Camille Rose Curl Milk to still soaking wet hair in the shower.  I put my hair in 6 twists and tied it down.  It's still wet but I'm working from home this week so I'm going to experiment.  I'm thinking of putting in foam rods when it's dry to get some type of curly stretched look.

I'm going to wash again tomorrow to see if I can get at least 5 days of MHM in this week.  I'm also going to try rollersetting but I need to get a foam or some type of light styling product with hold.  I see that Lottabody has a new product but I don't want anything with products that are too far off from the MHM approved products.

Lastly, I bought some PH strips and I'm going to test my products and the MHM theory based on what I'm using.  The strips I have start at 4.5 so I'm going to order new ones that start at 0.  I tested the Devacurl No Poo, Devacurl One conditioner and the Curl Junkie and they were all pretty neutral (4.5 - 5).  I no longer want to use baking soda so I need something else to add to the Devacurl No Poo in order to open the cuticle (I think opening the cuticle is the first step).  I'm going to try other products this go round but I want to maintain the theory on opening and closing the cuticle.  I think I saw someone else post something about using ph strips to test so that's what inspired me. 

Does anyone have any foam/setting lotion suggestions that might work with MHM?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am going to give the MHM another try, likely in November, with the goal of reducing tangles and SSKs.
> 
> ...


It depends on who session version you are doing? It sounds like pinkecubes? I'm assuming not dubai Dee's?

If pinkecubes step 1 is acv rinse or conditioner baking soda mix. For you probably acv rinse.

If dubai Dee's there are only two steps mud and gel.

Before you do either check for those splits in your strands before getting started. Neither of these methods will help if this is the case. Also clarify and do the Cherry Lola carmet treatment.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> It depends on who session version you are doing? It sounds like pinkecubes? I'm assuming not dubai Dee's?
> 
> If pinkecubes step 1 is acv rinse or conditioner baking soda mix. For you probably acv rinse.
> 
> ...



Thank you ever so much, @faithVA. 

I think before I attempt this next MHM round, I might get my hair flat ironed so the stylist can examine my ends.

I am so glad for your knowledge base about all of this! Thank you. I can, for example, ask you this :

How does the TerraVeda Carmel-tini compare to the Cherry Lola Caramel treatment, effect-on-hair-wise? Do they accomplish COMPLETELY different things? 

Thanks in advance! 

P.S. How is your hair faring?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thank you ever so much, @faithVA.
> 
> I think before I attempt this next MHM round, I might get my hair flat ironed so the stylist can examine my ends.
> 
> ...


My hair doesn't define well so I'm not a good reviewer. I've use them interchangeably because they soften my hair and that's about it. I don't end up with any more definition of one versus the other. What I can say about the Carmeltini is that it is ph balanced and I can sleep in it. It's not as runny Saturday the clct. I couldn't sleep in the clct.

Give the Carmeltini a shot. It won't hurt anything. You might love it and it's easier than mixing all of those ingredients.

My hair is doing great well. It likes the simple method of just mud and gel. Who knew? I'm getting ready to switch back to shampoo and curling creams for the winter. I will come back to mhm  in the spring when I hope to have more length and wear my hair out.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> My hair doesn't define well so I'm not a good reviewer. I've use them interchangeably because they soften my hair and that's about it. I don't end up with any more definition of one versus the other. What I can say about the Carmeltini is that it is ph balanced and I can sleep in it. It's not as runny Saturday the clct. I couldn't sleep in the clct.
> 
> Give the Carmeltini a shot. It won't hurt anything. You might love it and it's easier than mixing all of those ingredients.
> 
> My hair is doing great well. It likes the simple method of just mud and gel. Who knew? I'm getting ready to switch back to shampoo and curling creams for the winter. I will come back to mhm  in the spring when I hope to have more length and wear my hair out.



Thanks, Faith. Glad to hear your hair is doing well.

I used the Carmeltini a few times and couldn't tell it was doing anything. I didn't mind it, though! I'm going to revisit it (if I didn't donate it away, that is! I'll have to look!!! )


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, Faith. Glad to hear your hair is doing well.
> 
> I used the Carmeltini a few times and couldn't tell it was doing anything. I didn't mind it, though! I'm going to revisit it (if I didn't donate it away, that is! I'll have to look!!! )


Check out dubaidee4c video on yt. It may inspire you to do a regular clct and try her method.

The Carmeltini didn't do much for my hair either. It was just easier.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2016)

I was supposed to do one more MHM treatment this week but when Wednesday came I was over washing my hair. I may do it off an on during the following months but for the most part I will wait until spring to try it again. I'm back to shampoo and cowashing for now.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 17, 2016)

YouTube's ProtectivePrincess's personalization of the MHM (https://youtu.be/nXSb31rUIvc) has me inspired to do the same.

Jakeala (on Etsy.com) has products with ingredients that look like they could _possibly_ do two and three steps of the MHM at once. I ordered some of her products on Black Friday, and they came in today.

There are so many potential combinations of her products that might work effectively to do the MHM. Aside: The cowash bar smells divine!!! Best hair product I've ever smelled!!!

Jakeala products I ordered (photos enlarges upon click):
 

Here's that meme explaining the original steps of the MHM:







*Toward Personalizing the MHM for My Hair/Needs*
For my first attempt at a personalized and Jakeala-centric MHM regimen, I'm going to try the following. It will both reverse steps 1 and 2 and will add a step for applying growth aids and end protection.

*Prepoo & detangle & cowash (cowash as step 1 of 2 in "reverse cleansing," i.e., conditioning then cleanse):* 
Jakeala marshmallow root conditioner bar
*??? Clarify with ACV ??? (I might be able to omit this because the product in step 3 contains ACV): *
Jakeala ACV and Cherries shampoo bar
*Deeply moisturize & condition with clay:* 
Jakeala Beau Vert Masque on dried hair steamed in
*Care for ends and edges:* 
Apply Netwurks spray to edges and scalp using color applicator bottle; THEN apply mixture of Netwurks custard, castor oil, and jojoba oil to ends
*Moisturize & seal:* 
Apply Jakeala Peach Hair Milk to hair's shaft in sections (first try it by itself since it contains oils and assess how long hair stays moisturized, then if necessary next time try mixing it with jojoba oil before applying to hair's shaft)
If I am indeed able to skip step 2 and its product, then that would be lovely! I'll have to see: Just because the Beau Vert masque contains ACV does not mean my hair will be "clarified" or cleansed with it in the form it's in, the way the MHM is calling for.

I'll try to remember to report back after I've trialed this in January for a few weeks.


----------



## Ajna (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks for sharing!

I hope the products you try will work for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 29, 2016)

Finally MHM after having my hair straight for a month. Before I started MHM (just shampooed my hair) my hair was SUPER frizzy and wasn't taking in the water.

 Shampoo: Kinky Curly Come Clean (Not Approved)
Clarify: Diluted ACV
Protein: Millcreek Jojoba Conditioner (Not Approved)
DC: Tressume Curls undone
Clay: Bentonite, Olive oil, honey, water and ACV
Leave-ins: KCNT & Tressume &Water
Styler: Kinky Curly Custard & Kinky Curly Polisher (Not approved)

The results are insane!!! If I hadn't taken pics I wouldn't believe it. It's like two different heads of hair.



*My hair after shampooing with KC:*





*My hair after doing the full MHM 1x, no product:*







*
My Hair Wet with product





My hair Dry:*


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 29, 2016)

Excellent results @pelohello your hair looks fabulous as always. If you haven't already, you should go ahead and post your straightening technique in that other revived thread. I love your straightening results and it's great seeing you maintain without damage.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 29, 2016)

Beautiful, @pelohello! Great results. Thank you for sharing the details with gorgeous photos.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 3, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> YouTube's ProtectivePrincess's personalization of the MHM (https://youtu.be/nXSb31rUIvc) has me inspired to do the same.
> 
> Jakeala (on Etsy.com) has products with ingredients that look like they could _possibly_ do two and three steps of the MHM at once. I ordered some of her products on Black Friday, and they came in today.
> 
> ...



Update:

The Jakeala marshmallow root conditioner bar: It's the best-smelling thing I've ever smelled. Ever. Evah. However, I had a hard time cowashing with it because I couldn't really tell that it was going onto my hair. I think for me it needs a little more slip, or perhaps I need to try it on freshly washed hair? Not sure. (I was trying to use it on wet, dirty hair.) I ended up stopping trying to cowash with it and just moving on to using the ACV and Cherries shampoo bar . . .
The Jakeala ACV and Cherries shampoo bar: Did a nice, nice job! Scalp felt great. Hair felt really cleansed. This was less stripping than the Jakeala ACV shampoo (liquid) that I have.
The Jakeala Beau Vert Masque: I really, really enjoyed this one! To my nose it smelled a little minty and then almost chocolatey, too. It felt great and left my hair in good condition. It was an unmessy way of using clay on the hair.
Jakeala Peach Hair Milk: Smells so yummy. Jury is still out for me on its performance: It felt a little thin for my hair's liking, perhaps? HOWEVER, I wore my hair for 5 days and my hair was easily "remoisturized" just from spritzing and shower steaming, so perhaps the Peach Hair Milk was performing well. I'll have to try it again.
I tried a DIFFERENT combination of Jakeala products before, and my hair felt AMAZING with that combo. I used her:

ACV shampoo (liquid)
Honey Hair Thang Mask
(balancing) Beer Conditioner
My hair, before applying any moisturizers and stylers, felt amazing: My ends had zero puffiness when I twisted my hair up after that combination. That was a first for me.

I'm currently trying yet a different combination. I'll post an update once I'm done and have worn my hair with it for a few days. The whole month of January is Jakeala MHM month , so I'll try to remember to post updates.

I hope everyone and their hair are doing well!


----------



## fluffyforever (Jan 15, 2017)

I chopped all but 4 inches of my BSL hair back in July because I got lazy and my hair was suffering. Yesterday was my first time doing MHM (modified with non approved products) since after my chop and although my hair wasn't defined at all like before the chop, my hair was the softest I've ever had it. It felt like a texture change how moisturized my hair was. 

My modified MHM
1. Shampoo twice with Nexxus promend daily shampoo
2. Protein D.C. With MC keratin for 1 hour
3. Condition with Oyin Honey Hemp
4. Rhassoul black tea clay treatment for 1 hour
5. Quarter size amount of Oyin Hair Dew for leave in
6. Wetline professional xtreme gel


----------



## Guinan (Jan 19, 2017)

pelohello said:


> Finally MHM after having my hair straight for a month. Before I started MHM (just shampooed my hair) my hair was SUPER frizzy and wasn't taking in the water.
> 
> Shampoo: Kinky Curly Come Clean (Not Approved)
> Clarify: Diluted ACV
> ...



I mixed together some clay. I really like the consistency; it's looks like a smoothie. When I would mix my clay in a bowl; I would always have lumps. However, this time I mixed the clay in an old bentonite clay container and I have been getting really smooth clay.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 20, 2017)

pelohello said:


> I mixed together some clay. I really like the consistency; it's looks like a smoothie. When I would mix my clay in a bowl; I would always have lumps. However, this time I mixed the clay in an old bentonite clay container and I have been getting really smooth clay.



I had a really bad wash day yesterday I had been using Redmond clay for about 2mths. I ran out of that clay and returned to using the Aztec clay out of convenience. My hair did not respond well at all! My hair felt EXTREMELY coated and the clay did not rinse out of my hair. I had to use shampoo. My scalp felt like it was burning; like it was irritated or something. I have no idea why this happened. When I 1st started doing MHM, I always used the Aztec clay.

I am going to try to use the Aztec clay again next week; but this time I'm only going to mix it with water.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2017)

Lisa said:


> Am I doing somthing wrong? The more I try to run my fingers through this the straighter it gets (because I can't run my fingers through it! I run my fingers down a clump of it which straightens it out!)! Should my clay be thinner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I decided to give this another try and I think I finally got this right!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 28, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> YouTube's ProtectivePrincess's personalization of the MHM (https://youtu.be/nXSb31rUIvc) has me inspired to do the same.
> 
> Jakeala (on Etsy.com) has products with ingredients that look like they could _possibly_ do two and three steps of the MHM at once. I ordered some of her products on Black Friday, and they came in today.
> 
> ...



Update:

I'm still aiming to personalize the MHM so that I can stick to a moisturizing hair care schedule. I've spend the 1st quarter of this year trying to find staple and HG products. I found a lot and feel like I have really made progress by doing so! My intention is to now be disciplined and employ them for the month of April 2017.

I'll start out trying this:

Around the 24th of the month, apply a Komaza Protein Hair Strengthener treatment.

Weekly, on *Sunday afternoons:*

*Cleanse*
Apply scalp cleanser to scalp: Silk Elements Pre-Cleanse Scalp Treatment
If no clarification is needed: Apply mud-poo to strands: Sheaterra Rosemary Carrot Seed Moroccan Rhassoul Mud-Poo
If clarification is need: Prepoo with Soultanicals Hair Glide, installing twists, and apply an ACV shampoo to strands
Massage scalp cleanser in with a shampoo brush and leave in for 5-10 minutes
Bantu knot hair up

*Deep condition then re-bantu knot hair up:* Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water Deep Penetrating Hair Treatment
*Moisturize:* Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion
*Care for ends:* Netwurks custard
*Seal:* Curl Prep Curl Crush Around the Way Gel
*Care for edges:* Netwurks spray

*Style:* Twist-out, high puff, set (using crimpers or deep wave formers), or elongated wash-and-go (using curlformers, e.g.)
*Monday - Saturday as needed:*
Protect each night, refresh with a spray or shower water, cowash with SM hipo masque, moisturize with CJ Smoothing Lotion, and Seal with Curl Prep gel.


----------



## CheChe1881 (May 1, 2017)

Anyone still doing this method???


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 1, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Anyone still doing this method???



Bumping this for you.  Hopefully folks see it and respond.

I like doing a simplified and personalized version of the max hydration method. When I'm trialing cleansers, I don't tend to follow the MHM. Otherwise, I typically find myself doing it (sometimes getting the ACV as a primary ingredient in a product).

Here's a thought-provoking and detailed and deep look at the MHM by a highly educated lady (I think she's an MD and hair product creator). It helps the viewer think through the use and logic of the steps, ingredient restrictions, etc.


----------



## CheChe1881 (May 1, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Bumping this for you.  Hopefully folks see it and respond.
> 
> I like doing a simplified and personalized version of the max hydration method. When I'm trialing cleansers, I don't tend to follow the MHM. Otherwise, I typically find myself doing it (sometimes getting the ACV as a primary ingredient in a product).
> 
> Here's a thought-provoking and detailed and deep look at the MHM by a highly educated lady (I think she's an MD and hair product creator). It helps the viewer think through the use and logic of the steps, ingredient restrictions, etc.



Thank you for the response 
Will check the video out..


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 1, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Thank you for the response
> Will check the video out..



My pleasure; YW! 

It's long! LOL. I was watching it in the background while tackling other stuff. I'm going to rewatch it. Even aside from the topic of the MHM, this video has so much information about hair product ingredients! Man!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 1, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> YouTube's ProtectivePrincess's personalization of the MHM (https://youtu.be/nXSb31rUIvc) has me inspired to do the same.
> 
> Jakeala (on Etsy.com) has products with ingredients that look like they could _possibly_ do two and three steps of the MHM at once. I ordered some of her products on Black Friday, and they came in today.
> 
> ...



Update

I tried the Jakeala products several times, and they were pretty good: The conditioner bar smelled divine (serious aromatherapy!!!), but application was a little difficult. The Beau Vert Masque was really enjoyable and had great ingredients. The Peach Hair Milk smelled amazing. It performed pretty well. I have since discovered that brushing in a thicker butter seems to seal in moisture better for my hair.

For May 2017, I plan to try the following products for deep treatments:

*Protein treatment:* Around the 24th of the month, test 
_Colorful Neutral Protein Filler_ to compare to Komaza's Protein Hair Strengthener
*Deep condition* on full wash days: 
_Mielle Babassu DC_, 
_Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water Deep Penetrating Hair Treatment_,* or* 
_Annabelle PerfectBlend's Ultra Conditioning Souffle_ 
For the Max Hydration Method in May 2017, I plan to use the following products and the following the steps:

*Prepoo and detangle:* 
_Shea Moisture High Porosity Moisture-seal Masque_ *or* 
_Soultanicals Slip-N-Slide Hair Glide_
*Clarify and detox scalp with ACV-laden product: *
_Cantu Apple Cider Vinegar Root Rinse_ 
(based on the ingredients and the this The Mane Choice review . . . plus the price is great!)
*Moisturize and condition with clay:*
_Sheaterra Mud-Poo in the Rosemary and Carrot Seed_

*Care for edges and ends and scalp:* 
_CurlyProverbz's DIY hair growth oil mix_ (see YouTube)
*L-O-G* (liquid, oil, gel) or *L-O-C/B* (liquid, oil, cream/butter)
*Liquid:* _Naptural85's _a_loe vera juice and water spritz_
*Oil:* _CurlyProverbz's DIY hair growth oil mix_
*Gel:* _Curl Prep Around the Way Gel_ *or* _Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker_
*Cream/butter:* _Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water "Style Setter"_


----------



## Ajna (May 3, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Anyone still doing this method???



I still do. I think this is my third year. 

I do the entire method like every two or three weeks this consists of baking soda and whatever conditioner I want to get rid of, followed by a deep condition (at full strength), a clay wash (typically bentonite) and finally, 50/50 leave in conditioner watered down and gel. 

Otherwise, I rinse my hair daily and add a little leave in and gel or I will use a water down conditioner if my hair feels dry then leave in and gel.
On the weekends I try to do a clay wash with coconut milk and rhassoul or a clay wash with water, ACV, castor oil and pink clay.

Once every six weeks I will henna with coconut milk

I think I am kind of a minimalist, I don't buy products online any more thanks to target.  For my products I use: Eden BodyWorks Jojoba Monoi DC or Soultanicals Curl DC. , Kinky Curly conditioner as a leave in, UFD gel. 

If my hair starts to break I tend to use a homemade conditioner like mayo, molasses, and avocado or egg yogurt and oil.

The method is cheap, easy and my hair seems to like it. Hope that helps


----------



## GGsKin (May 3, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Anyone still doing this method???



I like to think yes... but no. Although I have a similar routine- I still follow the steps of: 'clarify'/ or rinse, DC, clay and gel (I omit leave-in as my hair responds better), I no longer use the baking soda + con mix (unless my hair really isn't responding to anything). I also dropped ACV as a major player. Instead of cherry lolas, I use a hydrolyzed protein DC. The techniques and information/ details I've learned while doing this regimen are priceless.


----------



## CheChe1881 (May 3, 2017)

Ajna said:


> I still do. I think this is my third year.
> 
> I do the entire method like every two or three weeks this consists of baking soda and whatever conditioner I want to get rid of, followed by a deep condition (at full strength), a clay wash (typically bentonite) and finally, 50/50 leave in conditioner watered down and gel.
> 
> ...





AbsyBlvd said:


> I like to think yes... but no. Although I have a similar routine- I still follow the steps of: 'clarify'/ or rinse, DC, clay and gel (I omit leave-in as my hair responds better), I no longer use the baking soda + con mix (unless my hair really isn't responding to anything). I also dropped ACV as a major player. Instead of cherry lolas, I use a hydrolyzed protein DC. The techniques and information/ details I've learned while doing this regimen are priceless.




Thank you both for sharing your experience and updating!!
I think I may try this method. Only tried it once before. Was too much work for m back then. lol


----------



## GGsKin (May 3, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Thank you both for sharing your experience and updating!!
> I think I may try this method. Only tried it once before. Was too much work for m back then. lol



You're welcome @CheChe1881 I think I've done this routine for so long that I think I'm conditioned (I've done it on a few of my friends too and I'm the only one who doesn't think it's too much). I take my time and treat wash day like a pampering session.


----------



## fluffyforever (May 4, 2017)

I started back up doing MHM this morning. I will continue doing it at least 3 times per week over the next month to see how my hair responds. 

Visually, my hair looks best right after I put on the gel. But during the day as it dries, my hair shrinks a lot and gets frizzy. It dries in a weird shape. I have to turn it into a puff to give it a better shape. Hopefully when my hair gets longer or fully hydrated it will dry in a more appealing shape. 

But even if I will always have to wear a headband, I continue to believe my hair is 100x  better on MHM than off. I don't know why I keep stopping to start using cones and shampoo again.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2017)

I played around with wngs this past week while I had some extra time. I found that my hair does better if I apply mud leave it on for a while, rinse and apply a second round of mud. My hair has much more definition when I apply the mud the second time. It is also smoother and less frizzy. However, I am still trying to find a gel that works well with my hair. 

I had much more definition this year than I did last year this time. However, my hair is still short and with the shrinkage my wng isn't really wearable. I also would have to rinse and redo it every day and at this length it is too much work.

I do plan on trying it again towards the end of summer to see if I have made any progress. But the real test will probably be next spring when I have more length to either do a bun or pineapple. 

Oh and when I rinsed the second time my hair felt so nice. It felt like I had conditioned my hair and applied oil even though I only had clay, water and acv in my mix. My hair likes mud much more than shampoo.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 21, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I played around with wngs this past week while I had some extra time. I found that my hair does better if I apply mud leave it on for a while, rinse and apply a second round of mud. My hair has much more definition when I apply the mud the second time. It is also smoother and less frizzy. However, I am still trying to find a gel that works well with my hair.
> 
> I had much more definition this year than I did last year this time. However, my hair is still short and with the shrinkage my wng isn't really wearable. I also would have to rinse and redo it every day and at this length it is too much work.
> 
> ...



Interesting, @faithVA! Now I'm going to have to try the double-mud-application thing. 

The Sheaterra Rosemary Carrot Seed Mud-Poo that I have leaves my hair super defined, hydrated, and moisturized with a film of oil. It's amazing on my hair.


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Interesting, @faithVA! Now I'm going to have to try the double-mud-application thing.
> 
> The Sheaterra Rosemary Carrot Seed Mud-Poo that I have leaves my hair super defined, hydrated, and moisturized with a film of oil. It's amazing on my hair.



Let me know if you try it.

The mud poo sounds very nice. My hair must be too soft naturally. Adding any oils at all to my hair prevents my curls from clumping. When I first started my hair journey I had them all until I realized my hair was not having it.


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 4, 2017)

Interesting thread.This sounds like what my natural hair needs. I will read through the thread completely over the next few days, in the meantime, does anyone know of any Black owned suppliers of Rhassoul clay?


----------



## msbettyboop (Sep 4, 2017)

RossBoss said:


> Interesting thread.This sounds like what my natural hair needs. I will read through the thread completely over the next few days, in the meantime, does anyone know of any Black owned suppliers of Rhassoul clay?



Try these - http://amzn.to/2wxjjIl and http://amzn.to/2exFgNL. HTH.


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks @msbettyboop 

The first one won't be an option for me because as my hair gets longer, I big chopped recently, my hair is thick and I will use up that 8 ounces easily and it's 30 bucks for that little amount.

I will look into the second link, I think I would rather make my own rhassoul clay concoction.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 29, 2020)

I got time & fresh rhassoul.  'Bout to revive this MHM.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 30, 2020)

Yesterday's simple mix was 
2 tbsp of Rhassoul
Lemon juice
Water until I got the creamy consistency I wanted. 
Left it in for a couple of hours and spent some time under the dryer as well. 
If you all remember the effects of clay are cumulative. While my hair is much more hydrated than before the process, its definitely not at maximum hydration. Still thirsty just not as much as before.


----------



## msbettyboop (Apr 30, 2020)

Just thought of this again today. I've set aside Saturday to get into it again. lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 1, 2020)

Hey @discodumpling  Why the lemon juice ?


----------



## discodumpling (May 1, 2020)

My old notes indicate that I needed some type of acidity for the mix to be effective. I didn't have any ACV and lemon juice is a good substitute for it.


----------



## beloved1bx (May 7, 2020)

discodumpling said:


> I got time & fresh rhassoul.  'Bout to revive this MHM.


Since I'm in quarantine, I also thought this was the perfect time to do the MHM.  This is the first time I'm doing the MHM on my hair (currently transitioning).  Just finished Day 3.  I'm shooting for doing this 7 days in a row.
Interested in see if this will help with ssk.


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 27, 2022)

I'm doing the full MHM regimen again. Last time was in 2017. Doing the CLCT now.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Mar 27, 2022)

I was thinking of shaking off the dust from the MHM regiment as well in the next week or two


Jade Feria said:


> I'm doing the full MHM regimen again. Last time was in 2017. Doing the CLCT now.


----------

